# Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge  - [Teil 4]



## Thomas (13. Dezember 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

_Dies ist die Fortsetzung von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320738_

Hey hey, das Bild hat Whistler-Style !!!  Sauber!!


Löten ist doch schön... ich glaub ich hab letzte Woche 5-6 Stunden am Lötapparat verbracht und kommende Woche wohl auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt...kaum ist man mal ne Stunde Pumptrack vereisen schreiben sie meinen Beitrag 3000

So dafür geh ich jetzt eine Nachtskitour auf einen unserer Mittelgebirgserhebungen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Verdammtverdammt...und jetzt auch nur Beitrag 3

G.


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

das ist beitrag #4


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> das ist beitrag #4



Aber drüber war 3

So bin weg................................




G.


----------



## heifisch (13. Dezember 2010)

stimmt auch wieder


geiler smiley


----------



## el.locko (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich war am Sonntag mit meinem Eigenbau Ski-Bike in Mehlmeisel. Durfte den Lift ganz normal benutzen. War aber Pistenattraktion Nr.1


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn jetzt los... ich schon wieder der "erste" Beitrag???

Also mit der Liftbenutzung mit Bike und dann auf der Skipiste runterfahren kenn ich nen Ort der mir das seit Jahren erlaubt nach vorheriger Anmeldung. Wenn der Schnee in passendem Zustand ist dann ist das auch ein richtiger Spass. In meinem Fotoalbum sind da vom Jörg ein paar Fotos drinnen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Dezember 2010)

el.locko schrieb:


> Also ich war am Sonntag mit meinem Eigenbau Ski-Bike in Mehlmeisel. Durfte den Lift ganz normal benutzen. War aber Pistenattraktion Nr.1



Mach mal ein Foto von dem Teil und lass es uns sehn bitte.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von dem Teil und lass es uns sehn bitte.



Wollt ich jetzt auch schreiben



> Was ist denn jetzt los... ich schon wieder der "erste" Beitrag???



Vor allem Teil 2....wir sind doch schon bei Teil 4

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vor allem Teil 2....wir sind doch schon bei Teil 4
> 
> G.




Ich glaub da hat der Herr Admin nen Fehler gemacht und gerade paar Tausend Beiträge in die Ablage P geschickt. Den Beitrag oben #2 das hab ich definitiv nicht geschrieben - das war mein erster Beitrag im bisherigen Teil 2 Thread und zig Monate alt...


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2010)

Oh mei, verdammte Technik. 

Brauchen hier mal glaub ich Teil 4 !!!!

@ jörgo, wie ging's gestern??


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh mei, verdammte Technik.
> 
> Brauchen hier mal glaub ich Teil 4 !!!!
> 
> @ jörgo, wie ging's gestern??



Jou, ging voll jut ....feinster Pauder


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2010)

warst am okopf?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warst am okopf?



Jepp...nur Schneefall harmoniert nicht richtig mit Stirnlampe

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja der Winter hat auch hier inzwischen nen guten Einstand. Etwas dumm ist das es alle paar Tage so warm ist das fast alles wieder wegschmilzt ehe es neuen weissen Nachschub gibt.

Leider ist der Schnee zumindest hier bis jetzt kaum Biketauglich gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2010)

Mhm komm grad vom oko. War mal mit die 2 Bretter dort... Verhältnisse recht gut. Sogar lifttrasse ging recht gut! 
Biketechnish denk ich aber Net empfehlenswert.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

Hast deine neuen Molikülic wohl???

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2010)

Näää hab i noch immer Net...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Näää hab i noch immer Net...



Oh mei, aber zumindest sind wir mittlerweile Teil 4 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2010)

......und ich hab meinen neuen Korkenzieher





G.


----------



## heifisch (14. Dezember 2010)

nen elektrischen, sowas gibt's wirklich


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja kann man heut sogar auf euroherz gewinnen. 

Ja hab dem Tom mal geschrieben dass wir Teil 4 brauchen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Dezember 2010)

Also nen elektrischen Korkenzieher brauch ich wirklich noch nicht.

Die Frage ist wie lange man Korkenzieher überhaupt noch braucht denn viele sogar namhafte Winzer steigen auf Schraubverschluss um. Der hat angeblich Vorteile gegenüber dem Korken und zwar nicht nur beim Öffnen...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2010)

Gefolgt von PET flaschen und Tetra Packs


----------



## heifisch (14. Dezember 2010)

Plastiksäcke sind doch viel besser. Passt mehr rein, und wenig kosten tu'n sie auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el.locko (14. Dezember 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Foto von dem Teil und lass es uns sehn bitte.



Na dann. Aber erwartet net zuviel. Is auf einen Nachmittag schnell aus allem möglichen Schrott den ich rumliegen hatte zusammengebrutzelt worden (siehe 2 unterschiedliche Tretter)


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2010)

schönes teil 

hats funktioniert damit?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja, sieht ganz gut aus
Hast du keine Rückhohlfedern für die Skidinger dran??

G.


----------



## el.locko (15. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Der hintere Ski wird zusätzlich von dem Gummiband kurz hinterm Trettlager gegen verdrehen gesichert. Beim Vorderen is es nicht nötig. Der Ski is mittig befestigt und die Achse ist etwas auf Druck angezogen. 

Hat auf alle fälle alle tests bestanden. Liftfahren, Pistenabfahrt und Sprünge. Macht a morz gaudi!!


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2010)

nanu... Welt doch nicht unter gegangen heut Nacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2010)

Keine 5m Schnee runtergekommen ? Aber die Welt geht ja eh immer erst unter, wenn alle ins Auto steigen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2010)

Dachte die Welt geht erst 2012 unter!!!....habt ihr neue Informationen

Und deckt euch noch rechtzeitig mit Ag ein

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte die Welt geht erst 2012 unter!!!....habt ihr neue Informationen
> 
> Und deckt euch noch rechtzeitig mit Ag ein
> 
> G.



Ag fürn Weltuntergang?? oder wie?? Steigts wohl??


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ag fürn Weltuntergang?? oder wie?? Steigts wohl??



Ja, die Chinesen horten...die Bundesregierung setzt den Silbergehalt der 10Eurostücke von 925 auf 625 zurück...und die Schürfprognosen sind auf 15-30 Jahre zurrückgesetzt worden....alles Zeichen auf langfristige Megasteiprognosen

Gold hingegegen wird sich jetzt einpendeln.....oder nommal aufs doppelte steigen...oder wieder fallen
Ist so wie wenn man einen Sprung zum ersten mal macht...man kann net 100% genau sagen wie es ausgehen wird

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Dezember 2010)

Aber pass auf bei silber - das ist ein Industriemetall und das muss man besteuern!!

Gold nicht.


Ich leg mein Geld derzeit anders an. Heut kam die Spedition mit ner Palette... kleiner Ausschnitt davon was gerade in meinem Zimmer rumliegt:


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2010)

In Klobrillen

Die 7% Steuer kann man umgehen wenn man es statt in eckig in rund kauft

@SpoSte: Werd heut, dummerweise ab ca 12:30, mal hempln......


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2010)

Geht absolut top durch den Wald Mußte aber die tief in den Wald führenden Linien mal wieder selber spuren.
Müssen diese Jahr mal eine Helmlampenhelmcämabfahrt in der Nacht machen
Und ein Stück neue Ohnewaldrumpeldipumpelpiste ist ja jetzt auch dazugekomen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und ein Stück neue Ohnewaldrumpeldipumpelpiste ist ja jetzt auch dazugekomen
> 
> G.



Wer wie was wo??


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2010)

Mhm der Winter hat uns schwer im Griff.... :snow: 

Rein Radfahrtechnisch ziemlich schlecht zur Zeit...


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2010)

Vll. wirds was, wenns  jetzt taut und dann wieder gefriert. Die Forstwege zum rauffahren hat der Forst dann evtl auch geräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Vll. wirds was, wenns  jetzt taut und dann wieder gefriert. Die Forstwege zum rauffahren hat der Forst dann evtl auch geräumt



Ja wär möglich... muss ma mal sehen. 
Zur Messerschmidt, ich habs mal angebaut aber konnts noch net probefahren... Wennst sie bald wieder brauchst müsstest es mir halt sagen...


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab zur Zeit eh nix wo ichs ranbaun könnte. Kannst dir also locker bis Ostern Zeit lassen


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Hab zur Zeit eh nix wo ichs ranbaun könnte. Kannst dir also locker bis Ostern Zeit lassen



Okee


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2010)

@ eman was gibts denn eigentlich an der mbuzi-front neues??


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2010)

Alle eingeschneit?? 

Mhm mal aktueller Schneebericht im Garten... 55cm!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2010)

Bist wohl daheim??? Häste ja mit hempeln können
Sind dummerweise heute vom Nieselregen überascht worden und haben abgebrochen.
Die lange James Bond Singletrailwaldabfahrt hatte dadurch maximalen Telespielfaktor....blödererweise mit nur einem Leben....und irgendwelche Energiefässer die die Oberschenkel wieder aufladen lagen auch net so rum 

Und Do mit Kösser???

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja hatt ich schon vor eigentlich


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2010)

Do Kösser mit Bike? Abend?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Do Kösser mit Bike? Abend?



Neee...Schlitten

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2010)

Is OK, wenn ´st mich raufziehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und Do mit Kösser???
> 
> G.



sogar ich werd probiern, ob ich's schaff


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2010)

wat nu, Schlitten oder Bike? Und wann?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2010)

Immernoch 



Bei uns ist des Wetter net so schön wie in TIR  auf den Wäbcäms zum Biken.

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2010)

Grad sind die Haupt-Forstwege geräumt worden, wird ne schöne Eisbahn geben
Ansonsten hab ich mit´m Unimog noch ein paar breite Spuren zum fahren reingedrückt.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Grad sind die Haupt-Forstwege geräumt worden, wird ne schöne Eisbahn geben
> Ansonsten hab ich mit´m Unimog noch ein paar breite Spuren zum fahren reingedrückt.



Hoffe du hattest profillose Reifen auf dem Unimog Ein gefrorenes Unimogreifenprofil ist erst ab 36.3876km/h erträglich

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hoffe du hattest profillose Reifen auf dem Unimog Ein gefrorenes Unimogreifenprofil ist erst ab 36.3876km/h erträglich
> 
> G.





Nur vorgepreßt für die Breite,und dann nochmal mitm Pickup hinterher.
Und ausserdem fahr ich immer 36,3877 Kmh 

Und was das Wetter betrifft ist Steinwald auch ok:
http://www.naturpark-steinwald.de/70-0-blick-auf-friedenfels.html


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2010)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> sogar ich werd probiern, ob ich's schaff


 
na dann werd ichs auch mal probieren


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich probiers a


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2010)

dann bin ich mal gespannt wers schafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub ich werd ein Schnitzel probieren

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2010)

Körriewurst?


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehm wohl As geröstete    

Gut das wir des hier geklärt haben


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2010)

Totes Tier


G.


----------



## franzam (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich kaufe ein A 



was, wann, wo und welches equipment heute?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtstreffen, 18:30, Kösserparkplatz, (Dh) Schlitten....

...so und jetzt geh ich glaub ich noch ne Runde Radeln...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Totes Tier
> 
> 
> G.



"as Geröstelte" sollts heißen


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten mit tollen Geschenken und wenig Bauchschmerzen vom vielen Essen + Trinken wollte ich schnell los werden.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2010)

Kannst a langsam loswerden.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2010)

Schlittenfahrn mit viel Licht


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2010)

Das Eifon ist kaputt...die Bilder sind schief

@Imän: Verdammt, wenn ich gewußt hät wie die Pistenverhältnisse sind, wäre ich mim Rad hochgefahr...schoben.
bretthart und eben wie zwei Kinderpopos
Rekordgeschwindigkeitsverhältnisse...aber morgen läuft der Lift ja schon wieder
Aber volle Kniste der Sturm am Gipfel. Zum Glück ist dieser Wärmeraum immer offen, sonst hätten wir den heißen Amaretto umsonst hochgeschafft..niamniam

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2010)

Bist mitn Schlitten die Piste runter?? Oder die Straße??

Ich war heut mal Kössaine rumfahren... und dann mal WarmduscherDH ging natürlich a ganz gut...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bist mitn Schlitten die Piste runter?? Oder die Straße??
> 
> Ich war heut mal Kössaine rumfahren... und dann mal WarmduscherDH ging natürlich a ganz gut...



Nein wir sind die Piste raufgetourt...also ich bin getourt. Die Ane und der Klefan sind to leg hoch.
Der Klefan fährt nämlich Schneebügelbord....gefährliche Sache...da kann man sich bei einer so harten Piste schnell mal das Handgelenk brechen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein wir sind die Piste raufgetourt...also ich bin getourt. Die Ane und der Klefan sind to leg hoch.
> Der Klefan fährt nämlich Schneebügelbord....gefährliche Sache...da kann man sich bei einer so harten Piste schnell mal das Handgelenk brechen
> 
> G.



Hattest dann doch das rad dabei weilst nen Beitrag vorher geschrieben hast du hättest es mitnehmen sollen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Eifon ist kaputt...die Bilder sind schief
> 
> @Imän: Verdammt, wenn ich gewußt hät wie die Pistenverhältnisse sind, wäre ich mim Rad hochgefahr...schoben.
> bretthart und eben wie zwei Kinderpopos
> ...



Jetz Schneits eh zuviel, dann wirds wohl leider nimmer gehen ...

Morgen wer auf Brettern unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2010)

näää denk net...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Morgen wer auf Brettern unterwegs ?



Hmmh....wenn dann Todeseisbahnwaldhempel mit den langen Ski...aber erstmal auf morchen Vormittag abwarten...und so...und dan auch eher bald...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2010)

So ... Beschäftigung für die nächsten Tage


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2010)

Oh mei


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2010)

Nix oh mei ... Geile Sache 

Wennst hempelsberg machst sagen ... Werd morgen auch in der Gegend sein


----------



## speedy_j (24. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ,
> Der Klefan fährt nämlich Schneebügelbord....gefährliche Sache...da kann man sich bei einer so harten Piste schnell mal das Handgelenk brechen
> 
> G.



das sind alles gerüchte! 

@eman
jetzt bist ja langsam in dem alter, wo du damit auch laut beschreibung etwas anstellen darfst.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Beschäftigung für die nächsten Tage



Geilomatico!!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2010)

Krass viele Teile


----------



## franzam (25. Dezember 2010)

Lego ist geil! Ich hab die Planierraupe
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es4cM-jMzPQ"]YouTube        - Lego Technic 8275 - RC Bulldozer und PICO BR80 im Hintergrund[/nomedia]

Is aber auch nicht schlecht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqWvQjOS1Q"]YouTube        - Lego Caterpillar 385C Front Shovel Excavator[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2010)

maaaaaaaann!!!ich will auch!!!!muss mal ein ernstes wötchen mit meinen eltern reden!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2010)

Oh mei, oh mei

Wenn dann wenigstens einen Marsrover oder die tolle Kettensäge

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2010)

Mach das


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2010)

Werd jetzt dann um 12:15 mal ne Runde hempeln gehn...aber nur 2h etwas Waldluft schnuppern

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest miteinand 

@eman: netter bagger


----------



## heifisch (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir nen frohes Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2010)

So...fast überstanden....diese fest

Und Backer fertig

...oder hat dich die Montage überfordert
Hab heute wieder schön gespurt im Wald...mußte aber erst wieder 2 abgebrochene Bäume befahrbar machen...manchmal fallen diese Dinger schon richtig unschön


@Popefan: Was treibste denn morgen...Straßen sind ja wieder weiß und gefroren.
Lußt von zuhause aus sich auf die Kösser zum kaffeeieren zu arbeiten????


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Dezember 2010)

aber nich mim rad oda?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2010)

Mhm morgen ist bei mir eher etwas schlecht... Nächste Woche hab ich aber noch Urlaub... Da könnt ma dann mal was machen


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2010)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> aber nich mim rad oda?



Des hab ich mich a kurz mal gefragt...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2010)

Nächste Woche solls auch gut Sonnenschein geben

@Klabauter: Logisch mim Rad...tssss

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Dezember 2010)

najaaa...auf der kösseine hats s0 ? 50-70cm schnee? das ist bergauf sicher lustig...bergab wie auf schienen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So...fast überstanden....diese fest
> 
> Und Backer fertig
> 
> ...



Bagger ... Mach jetzt erst weiter, war ja den ganzen Tag am okopf mit Fellen und später Lift 

Hab deinen hempelsbergtermin leider zu spät gelesen und war auf der falschen Seite des bullheadmtn 

Koesseine wär ich auch dabei


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2010)




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2010)

Da sind aber noch Teile übrieg...bedenklich bedenklich

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Dezember 2010)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Kannst a langsam loswerden.



War ein bissl stressig vor Weihnachten darum schnell 

So, jetzt gibts gleich Rehbraten und dann ist Weihnachten für mich vorbei.

 Ab ca. 14 Uhr ist Sylvester angesagt da gehts rein ins Arbeitsgewand und raus ins gut gefüllte Feuerwerkslager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht brechen ja dieses Jahr sogar die Northshores zusammen


----------



## heifisch (26. Dezember 2010)

das bild steht auf dem kopf


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt......ein Wunder das der Schnee so hält.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> das bild steht auf dem kopf



Bei mir stehts richtig


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei mir stehts richtig



Dann hältst du dein Eipäd verkehrtrum

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

Japp der Apfel und das Fenster verstehen sich halt Net ...

Das schlimme ist, das die vorschau im Fotoalbum aufm Kopf steht, wenn ich das Foto dann drehe, ist die Vorschau richtig und das Foto falsch


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Könnte aber auch am Forum liegen...ich hab 3 Bilder hier drinn, wenn ich die anklicke kommen auf einmal Bilder von irgendwelchen Sätteln

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja ja alles net so einfach!!

@ pyro, heißt du im richtigen leben mit Nachnahmen irgendwas mit ...steiner??


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2010)

Hast Du den Neuen Tag gelesen? War irgendwas Obstähnliches wie Zwetschgensteiner oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

Um euch die Spannung zu nehmen ...

http://www.spezialeffekte-kerschensteiner.de/

Und ... Baggerchen bewegt sich


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätt fast das bekommen ... Krasser sch....


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3KrFV0-WFw&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - Parrot AR.Drone : Flight Demo (Prototype) January 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2010)

@ franzam: Jepp glaub da pyro is in da Zeidung drin 

@ eman mhm verrücktes Teil, steht heut a a Artikel in der Zeitung drüber drin


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2010)

Cool, aber Steuern, Filmen und gleichzeitig Biken, könnte vielleicht etwas zu viel sein


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Viel cooler wie dieser komische sich nicht bewegende Bagga
Mit Eipäd hat man sogar eine anständige Bildschirmgröße
Das wäre mal ein Spielzeug

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Viel cooler wie dieser komische sich nicht bewegende Bagga
> Mit Eipäd hat man sogar eine anständige Bildschirmgröße
> Das wäre mal ein Spielzeug
> 
> G.



Ne... Dieser Bagger war echt faszinierend. Weniger das was er dann tut, mehr die Art und Weise, wie es realisiert wird. In Anbetracht der vielen Zahnräder wundert mich eh, das er sich überhaupt bewegt.

Die Drone is ne Meisterleistung der digitalen signalverarbeitung, Next Year vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2010)

Auf jeden Fall das richtige Spanner-Werkzeug


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt, jetzt funkitioniert meine Verlinkung zu richtig interessanten Zahnrädern net

Man bräuchte zu der Drone natürlich dann auch ein Satelitten iPad


@Urlaubspopefan: Geht morchen was???...hempelnpopempeln???


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Eman, schau mal in die News...dein neues Rad

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt funkitioniert meine Verlinkung zu richtig interessanten Zahnrädern net
> 
> Man bräuchte zu der Drone natürlich dann auch ein Satelitten iPad
> 
> ...



Richtig interessante zahnräder ? Wo

Ich dacht in der vergangenheit immer an nen Hubschrauber mit Kamera ... Ich hab's ja immer gewusstndas man sowas braucht 

Hempelsberg ... Wie immer meldung geben ... Google Maps hat mir jetzt gezeigt, das man mit Ski vom okopf durch wald net hinkommt 

Hmm ... Ob man erwischt wird, wenn man am Schneeberg querfeldein läuft ? Was droht einem dieses Schild, das sagt, man darf die wege net verlassen eigentlich an ?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hast wahrscheinlich meinen letzten Post überlesen...tsss.
Und wo bleiben die ersten Videoaufnahmen vom Bagger
Logisch sag ich bescheid wenn ich morgen hempel
Muß kurz weg...was werkeln

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eman, schau mal in die News...dein neues Rad
> 
> G.



Der beschreibung nach is das wirklich mein Rad 

Das Problem ist nur, das es >5000 Euro kosten wird, bis es vor mir steht. Das is für nen radl, das sich die zur Verfügung stehende Fahrzeit an den wochenenden mitm dhler teilen muss eigentlich zuviel... Unter der Woche fahr das meiste mit SSp


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Ob man erwischt wird, wenn man am Schneeberg querfeldein läuft ? Was droht einem dieses Schild, das sagt, man darf die wege net verlassen eigentlich an ?



Also ob man zur Zeit irgendwo Wege erkennt ist fraglich

Ach wegen der Zahnräder...gib einfach mal bei Youtube ZAHNRAD und UNRUND ein. Dann kommen schöne Planetengetriebe und 3Dimensionale Spaßgetriebe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also ob man zur Zeit irgendwo Wege erkennt ist fraglich
> 
> Ach wegen der Zahnräder...gib einfach mal bei Youtube ZAHNRAD und UNRUND ein. Dann kommen schöne Planetengetriebe und 3Dimensionale Spaßgetriebe
> 
> G.



Die schneebergidee hab ich wieder verworfen, da es recht gefährlich werden könnt mit Skischuhen über die B303 zu kommen.

Zahnräder... Ja schön was da alles möglich ist.

Werd jetz mal wieder aufm okopf laufen ... Falls ich zur richtigen Zeit auf der richtigen Seite bin, komm ich zum hempelsberg falls du heut dort bist


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir geht heut und morgen wohl nix  

Bin krankheitsbedingt wohl erstmal außer Gefecht. Was es genau ist soll mir dann mal da Doc sagen. Seltsam ist auf jeden Fall


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh mei, oh mei, Stefan was machste denn wieder Gute Besserrung auf jedenfall mal 



@Eman: Ja komm mal rüber zum Hempeln dann am Nammitag, dann nehm ich auch mal die Filmmaschine mit für den Wald

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja regt mich voll auf. So geiles Wetter und i Sitz beim Doc.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2010)

Wann Fahrt ihr??


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd schaun das ich so um 1se wegkomm..so ungefähr

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2010)

Na mal sehen

Wenns da Doc mir nicht verbietet komm ich mal noch nach


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2010)

Darfst es ihn halt net sagen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem der Emän mal wieder nur ungenau beobachtete Zustandsbeschreibungen zum Zweiradokolieren am WiWaWeg zu Wege gebracht hat bin ich doch in der direkten Heimat geblieben
Aber minus 13Grad haben sich heut sogar in der Sonne so angefühlt.

@Sposte: Es fehlt uns netmal ein verkackter Kilometer um auf die Kösser zu kommen
Aber so ist kein durchkommen
Irgendwie haben die Bauern dieses Jahr keinen Bock mal mit dem Bulldog von Schurbach aus zum Frühschoppen zu fahren....und der Franzam fährt wieder nur Wege bei sich daheim platt anstatt mal bei uns in der großen weiten Welt was platt zu fahren...tsss

@Emän: Radel ist trotzdem besser wie Skifahren 
Mußte heute ja auf der schneebedeckten plattglatten Straße eine fast 3km lange Abfahrt machen....wenn man da komplett ununterbrochen über Gripniwo slalom fährt, dann kommt man richtig in einen Übergripniwoslalomrausch..und man wartet nur drauf wenn mann den ersten Gesichtsplant macht

@Franzam: Und dein 901 schon zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben






G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2010)

so hier hempelmänner, schaut mal da, da hat es ein paar sehr schöne skivideos:
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/VOD-Mediathek/001259088496198?p=1259088496182


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2010)

Des Viseo dauert zu lang...muß jetzt in die Arbeit
Aber coole Kameraführungsdingsbums

Was macht denn deine Hand?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Dezember 2010)

hab kaum noch schmerzen bei plötzlichen ungewollten bewegungen, sollte somit langsam heile werden. ich muss noch 11 mal aufwachen, dann wird die säge angesetzt. dann zwei tage beweglichkeit wieder herstellen und anschliesend wieder vollgas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab kaum noch schmerzen bei plötzlichen ungewollten bewegungen, sollte somit langsam heile werden. ich muss noch 11 mal aufwachen, dann wird die säge angesetzt. dann zwei tage beweglichkeit wieder herstellen und anschliesend wieder vollgas.



Wenn du 2 mal am Tag schläfst kannst du die Zeit halbieren

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab kaum noch schmerzen bei plötzlichen ungewollten bewegungen, sollte somit langsam heile werden. ich muss noch 11 mal aufwachen, dann wird die säge angesetzt. dann zwei tage beweglichkeit wieder herstellen und anschliesend wieder vollgas.



was hast'n schon wieder angestellt?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Skifahrer haben nen skidaumen ... Die snowboarder nen boarderhandgelenk


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2010)

@Jörg ... Das was da im LV601 thread abgeht in den News is einfach nur 

Hätts fast bestellt aber so


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Die snowboarder nen boarderhandgelenk






Laß dich doch net von dem Rest der LVler unterkriegen


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die Skifahrer haben nen skidaumen ... Die snowboarder nen boarderhandgelenk



Stimmt nicht immer...

Ich hatte schon mal im Mai vom Radlfahrn nen Skidaumen - hat der Doc gesagt mit Skidaume jetzt im Mai??  
Hab ich drauf gemeint ich hab mir Zeit gelassen damit Sie genug übung haben beim operieren.

Ich konnt nicht drüber lachen, er schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2010)

Immer diese unqualifizierten antworten 

Ich hab nen linken und nen rechten radldaumen ... Mir brauchst also nix erzählen

Heute is scheinbar nochmal traumwetter ... Nur auch eisig kalt dazu


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Immer diese unqualifizierten antworten
> 
> Ich hab nen linken und nen rechten radldaumen ... Mir brauchst also nix erzählen
> 
> Heute is scheinbar nochmal traumwetter ... Nur auch eisig kalt dazu



Schlimmer wärs du hättest 2 linke Radeldaumen
Leute die viel mit Pflanzen umgehen sollen einen grünen Daumen bekommen...hab ich gehört....

Werd wohl heut nur ein wenig Radbergsteigen auf die Kösseine...zumindst wenn die Sonne scheint

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schlimmer wärs du hättest 2 linke Radeldaumen
> Leute die viel mit Pflanzen umgehen sollen einen grünen Daumen bekommen...hab ich gehört....
> 
> Werd wohl heut nur ein wenig Radbergsteigen auf die Kösseine...zumindst wenn die Sonne scheint
> ...



Radbergsteigen bedeutet in diesem zusammenhang was ?

Spikes braucht man noch keine denk ich ?

Schlittenfahrn mit Licht könnt mer nochmal... Am Tag is sicher zuviel los


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2010)

@ Jörgo. Würd mich evtl an der Wanderung anschließen. Aber es hat grad unmenschliche -20.4 gräder draußen


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2010)

Am okopf hat's nur 3,5  ... Ob man das glauben mag ...

Ich werd's denk ich heut auch mal mit'm radl versuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem die Umgebungstemperatur immernoch minus 15 Grad beträgt und wir keine Lungenerfrierung bekommen wollen haben wir (SpoSte und ich) uns auf eine gemütliche Kösseineradbergsteigrunde um 13Uhr ab Kössain, mit Kaffee und Kuchen....und anschliesendem Rennen...geeinigt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2010)

An solchen Tagen is doch Auf der koesseine die Hölle los ... Aber viel Spaß  werd jetz die Ski einladen und es mal mimt radl versuchen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> An solchen Tagen is doch Auf der koesseine die Hölle los ... Aber viel Spaß  werd jetz die Ski einladen und es mal mimt radl versuchen



Wenn dus mit dem Rad versuchst mußte doch das Rad einladen

Hielt sich in Grenzen mit den Leuten (Achtung Ironie   )
Haben oben keinen Platz bekommen und mußten gleich wieder abfahren...pohh...geht total geil

Beweisfoto...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Ski einladen war ja nachdem ich die Lage per Ski sondiert hab ...







Zum Thema menschenmassen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

Achso, du hast die Ski eingeladen und net eingeladen

Wo biste denn überall runter...also nach dem Einladen...und wie gings?????????? (bitte genaue Angaben)


Schockierendes Bild....also wer sowas freiwillig mitmacht



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2010)

Kaum scheint mal die Sonne ziehts alle raus... Wo sind die wenns net schön ist???


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Dezember 2010)

So ähnliche Menschenmassen sind auch bei mir beim Feuerwerksverkauf... die stehen zu Stoßzeiten auch an weil niemand mehr reingeht in den Verkaufsraum.
Ich bin gerade vor ner Stunde erst rein nachdem ich seit 9 Uhr im Lager stand.

Zumindest bei mir wird dieses Jahr gekauft wie wahnsinnig - ich hab heute schon den Umsatz vom besten Verkaufsjahr ever, für morgen noch einige Vorbestellungen über mehrere hundert Euro die ich gerade hergerichtet hab und für den normalen Verkauf fast keine Ware mehr.

Irgendwie ist das für mich sehr unzufriedenstellend so wenig Pyrotechnik daheim zu haben.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Achso, du hast die Ski eingeladen und net eingeladen
> 
> Wo biste denn überall runter...also nach dem Einladen...und wie gings?????????? (bitte genaue Angaben)
> 
> ...



Wie es ging ... War zwar Net optimal, aber süd geht durchgängig relativ gut, liegt halt sehr viel Schnee und jedes verlenken wird sofort bestraft. War schon mal einfacher und chilliger in der schneerinne. 

Nord geht die untere Passage im steilen Bereich eher nicht. Gehen jetzt echt die meisten am WWW weiter.


----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2010)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich im Fichtelgebirge so alles fahrbar?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

Denk Net viel... Okopf geht wie oben geschrieben,  aber sogar da geht's schlechter, da überall Schnee liegt zur Zeit und die leute die sonst in den freien tagen an weihnnachten an den okopf gekommen sind jetz auch daheim wandern können

Hat zuviel in zu kurzer zeit geschneit ... Das is immer schlecht fürs radlfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

Kösseine von Mak und Mühlbühl aus geht und nach Kössein runter.
H-Weg steht kurz davor zu funkltionieren (stand gestern).
Und vom Bayreuther Haus kannste nach Ahornberg fahren

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2010)

Na gut, dann werd ich das mal auf nächste Woche verschieben, vll. gehts dann schon besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt meine Indoorkletteraktivität ist durch Schließung wegen dem Feiertag eben ins Wasser gefallen

Jetzt muß ich raus zum Klettern an die Schallmauer:eek....also Eman, wennste heute mit den Skiern unterwegs bist, dann lauf mal über den Rudofstein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

Rudolfsstein ... Wie kommst da im Winter hin ? Mit Ski von White Lake City?

@franzam ... Radlfahrentzug ? 

Werd evtl. Heut nach irgendwo rauflaufen, sehen wird man aber nichts bei dem Wetter...mal schauen wie kalt es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2010)

Allgemeiner Entzug (bis auf Alkohol, da hab ich genug)
Kann aber auch nur die übliche Feiertagsdepression sein.

Mmh, Raufhempelausrüstung hab ich auch keine. Da mir bis jetzt Schneeschuhe reichten, hab ich mich um Tourenski noch nicht gekümmert


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

Schneeschuhe reichen jetzt nimmer ? Soviel Schnee liegt doch auch wieder net


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Rudolfsstein ... Wie kommst da im Winter hin ? Mit Ski von White Lake City?



Ne, von Meierhof....war ohne Schneeschuhe oder anderen Schneehilfsmitteln eine Megatortur...pohh bin ich jetzt fertig
Der Fels war auch net recht warm

Der Iglubau der Übernachtungsgruppe am Gipfel ging auch etwas langsam voran





Von Schönlind aus geht aber ein normal laufbarer Weg hoch...der müßte sogar radtauglich sein!!!

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schneeschuhe reichen jetzt nimmer ? Soviel Schnee liegt doch auch wieder net



Reichen schon, aber mit Schi gehts schneller bergab

@Jörg: Läßt sich mit dem lockeren weißen Zeug überhaupt ein stabiles Iglu bauen? Nicht, dass im Frühjahr Tiefkühlware auftau(ch)t


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, siehste ja an den Bauwürfeln im Vordergrund ...die werden mit einer Schneesäge einfach etagenweis aus dem Boden gesägt.
Sieht dann so aus wie bei einer archeologischen Ausgrabung

So, jetzt such ich mir auch mal ein paar schneeschuhe im INet

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja, fast vergessen:
Allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, siehste ja an den Bauwürfeln im Vordergrund ...die werden mit einer Schneesäge einfach etagenweis aus dem Boden gesägt.
> Sieht dann so aus wie bei einer archeologischen Ausgrabung
> 
> So, jetzt such ich mir auch mal ein paar schneeschuhe im INet
> ...



Du hast doch Ski mit Fellen ... Damit dürfts doch gehen  die normalen Schuhe kannst im Rucksack mitnehmen 

Hmm und irgendwie bin ich jetz zu faul noch aufn Berg hochzulaufen ...

Morgen wer Bock auf okopf mit reifen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du hast doch Ski mit Fellen ... Damit dürfts doch gehen  die normalen Schuhe kannst im Rucksack mitnehmen
> 
> Hmm und irgendwie bin ich jetz zu faul noch aufn Berg hochzulaufen ...
> 
> Morgen wer Bock auf okopf mit reifen ?



Des war mir zu kompliziert...mußt ja die Kletterausrüstung auch noch hochhiefen.
Und das es so kathastrophal wird konnte keiner ahnen...und da ich da noch öfters hoch muß sind die Schneeläufer schonmal bestellt
Aber mit Tourenski eine geniale Gegend wenn man alleine unterwegs sein will...sogar mit Abfahrten.
Werd heut auch nichts mehr treiben...nach 5 Tagen Nachtschicht mit bis zu 10h will man lieber mal ne ruhige Nacht...und lieber den freien folgenden Wochenentag nutzen.

Ja, morgen mal kuggn wann man aus dem Bett kommt...will auch auf Reifen unterwegs sein
Hab eben auf 740mm Breite an der Lenkzentrale am Tourenrad umgebaut...irgendwie waren 760 zum Touren zu unschmal....und 2cm sind da schon spürbar...besonders wenns eng wird ist der eine cm pro Seite schon merklich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2010)

Tourenski und allein unterwegs ... Das hört sich ja wie für mich gemacht an ... Erzähl mal genaueres  per PN 

Hab morgen vor relativ früh am okopf (Bretter) zu sein ... Kannst Mittag zum radlfahrn kommen, dann bin ich schon ausgetobt  ... Is ne harte Sache von Ski aufs radl umzusteigen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tourenski und allein unterwegs ... Das hört sich ja wie für mich gemacht an ... Erzähl mal genaueres  per PN
> 
> Hab morgen vor relativ früh am okopf (Bretter) zu sein ... Kannst Mittag zum radlfahrn kommen, dann bin ich schon ausgetobt  ... Is ne harte Sache von Ski aufs radl umzusteigen



Ja, das hört sich gut an Ich tu dich händyoieresemessen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2010)

hmm-na dann siehts so aus, als würd ich heuer niad vül verpassen!! aber ich verpass' immer was, wenn ichniad bei aich dahoam bin 

an guadn rutsch, jungs, und a guad's nais joa!!!

bis bald!! otti!!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Januar 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen im Neuen Jahr!

Ich wünsch Euch alles gute für die kommenden 365 Tage.



Jörg, ich sehe gerade das Iglu... ich wär mit einer Freundin auch total für sowas zu haben. Lässt sich da was arrangieren???
Ansonsten werden wir zur Not in den nächsten Tagen hier in der Umgebung an nem schönen Fleckchen ein Winterbiwak mit Zelt machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2011)

Ich war doch net in der Iglubaugrppe...nur in der Bouldergruppe. Über Schneelöcher graben bin ich noch net rausgekommen.
Für ein Wintercamp müßte man ja zumindest holztechnisch Vorbereitungen treffen.
Das Iglu (wenn es denn funktioniert hat) und der Campground davor wäre aber ab übermorgen wieder frei

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2011)

Dann sag mal der iglubaugruppe das es lukrative Verdienstmöglichkeiten gibt ... 

@Jörg als Antwort auf die SMS ... Steh grad kurz vor querung winterweg / Lift Nordseite ... Wetter war schon mal besser aber dadurch auch kaum Menschen unterwegs  ob ich noch radlfahrn will weiß ich net ...

Kannst ja zum kaffeetrinken kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2011)

Und der Jörg schon wieder beim kaffeetrinken


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Januar 2011)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr @all 

Muss auf jeden Fall wieder mehr biken 2011...

c ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2011)

@EMan: Ward ihr als gemischtes Doppel unterwegs? Einer mit Schi, der andere mit Bike?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @EMan: Ward ihr als gemischtes Doppel unterwegs? Einer mit Schi, der andere mit Bike?



Ne, der Imän hat dann von Ski auf Rad gewechselt.
Geht echt gut über den Trail runter...viele Kurven

Der Eman hat sich natürlich schon wieder diese neue Jacke von POC gekauft





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich war doch net in der Iglubaugrppe...nur in der Bouldergruppe. Über Schneelöcher graben bin ich noch net rausgekommen.
> Für ein Wintercamp müßte man ja zumindest holztechnisch Vorbereitungen treffen.
> Das Iglu (wenn es denn funktioniert hat) und der Campground davor wäre aber ab übermorgen wieder frei
> 
> G.




Also Interesse wäre auf jeden Fall da. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen so ne Aktion durchziehn.

Vorbereitungen fürs Wintercamp werde ich ab morgen starten, die ganze Ausrüstung herrichten und soweit in den Rucksack verstauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Also Interesse wäre auf jeden Fall da. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen so ne Aktion durchziehn.
> 
> Vorbereitungen fürs Wintercamp werde ich ab morgen starten, die ganze Ausrüstung herrichten und soweit in den Rucksack verstauen.



Irgendwie scheinen alle Leute Urlaub oder frei zu haben
Naja, muß ich wiedermal alleine Deutschland am Laufen halten

Bei uns gibts vielleicht demnächst einen Schneedualslalomspaßrennen. 
Natürlich mit Liftbeförderung...also halt dich mit deiner Gruppe mal bereit

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Januar 2011)

2010 war ein Umsatzplus von 46% und Fasching dauert 2011 etwas länger als sonst was die Bälle entzerrt und später beginnen lässt... somit bleiben ein paar Tage völlig verdiente Freizeit über.

Schneebiken steht auch noch auf der Liste aber da muss ich mich über die Schneequali erst informieren und ich glaub es müsste fast kälter sein. Als wir letztes Jahr dort waren wars grenzwertig.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2011)

Welche Wegerln seit ihr gefahren?

Geht nächste Woche ein Nightride ? -Kösser oder so? Ausser Mi hätte ich eigentlich Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Welche Wegerln seit ihr gefahren?
> 
> Geht nächste Woche ein Nightride ? -Kösser oder so? Ausser Mi hätte ich eigentlich Zeit



Normal....Forststraße hoch...Wanderweg runter....Kaffee

Irgendwas wird schon gehen nächste Woche...hab auch nur früh Arbeit

G.


----------



## fully-fahrer (1. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Um euch die Spannung zu nehmen ...
> 
> http://www.spezialeffekte-kerschensteiner.de/
> 
> Und ... Baggerchen bewegt sich


 Spezialeffekte Kerschensteiner ja die kenn ich doch 

An Bauze 

Schena Gruaß


----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du den Neuen Tag gelesen? War irgendwas Obstähnliches wie Zwetschgensteiner oder so



Nicht Zwetschgen... wenn die Frucht reif ist passt zwar die Farbe aber nicht die Größe... etwas kleiner und dann tausche i gegen e.





LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam: Jepp glaub da pyro is in da Zeidung drin



Ich hab mitte Dezember der dpa in Berlin ein Interview gegeben und Bilder geschickt. Das wurde angeblich an alle deutschen Tageszeitungen versandt. Haste den Artikel noch? Foto wär interessant 




fully-fahrer schrieb:


> An Bauze
> 
> Schena Gruaß




Ob der schon wieder fit ist weis ich nicht... wer bist denn Du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen alle Leute Urlaub oder frei zu haben
> Naja, muß ich wiedermal alleine Deutschland am Laufen halten
> 
> G.



ich durfte net arbeiten 

und japp ... war schön heut. im prinzip wie 2 km northshore mit weicher fallzone  was anderes machen die in den videos auch net also reine kopfsache 

@franzam ... gemischtes doppel ... wie das sinnvoll gehen soll kannst mir ja mal erklären. 
is aufwändig und komisch von ski aufs bike  ... aber lohnt sich


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Normal....Forststraße hoch...Wanderweg runter....Kaffee
> 
> Irgendwas wird schon gehen nächste Woche...hab auch nur früh Arbeit
> 
> G.



Mist, gehen die Einschränkungen schon an: Do hab ich auch keine Zeit

@Pyro: Meine Holde hat die Zeitung schon entsorgt, ich stell aber mal die Papiertonne auf den Kopf. Vll. find ichs.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2011)

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/magazin/27793004_xml-581-Tdpajunior-Seins,1,0.html

weis net ob in papierform mehr geschrieben war


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2011)

Hatte heut mal meinen faulen tag. Morgen wär ich für was zu begeistern. 

Irgend was mit Rädern Kufen oder Skiern.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/magazin/27793004_xml-581-Tdpajunior-Seins,1,0.html
> 
> weis net ob in papierform mehr geschrieben war



genau dat is es


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hatte heut mal meinen faulen tag. Morgen wär ich für was zu begeistern.
> 
> Irgend was mit Rädern Kufen oder Skiern.



räder 5* DH ... Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Mist, gehen die Einschränkungen schon an: Do hab ich auch keine Zeit
> 
> @Pyro: Meine Holde hat die Zeitung schon entsorgt, ich stell aber mal die Papiertonne auf den Kopf. Vll. find ichs.




Gut, wenn Du es evtl. noch findest und nicht zu zerdergelt ist gib mir Bescheid. Das wurde Millionenfach gedruckt und ich hab kein einziges Druckexemplar... da würd ich Dir nen Umschlag mit Briefmarke senden damit Du es mir zusenden könntest.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

@ Eman

Bist du heut unterwegs?? Wenn ja, wo und wann??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2011)

Noch bin ich nirgends unterwegs


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

Und wirst noch wo unterwegs sein??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2011)

Du ? Sag halt was, dann Fahrn mer


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

Naja übertreiben müssen wir's ja Net. 
Weiß Net was geht. Ich würd scha mal oko oder so mit Fahren mit bissl Kaffee trinken hinterher.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2011)

Wird heut viel los sein ? Weiss Net ...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

Mhm naja ich muss nicht. Hab ner gemeint. Ich fahr a wo anders mit. Ich zieh mich jetzt auf jeden Fall mal an.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2011)

13:20 Parkplatz zwischen Silberbergwerk und Fleckl?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

Okee  

Welcher Parkplatz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2011)

Der der da zwischendrin is


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2011)

Okee. Wo a immer, ich bin dort.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2011)

Und wie gings gestern?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2011)

Super....kein Schnee im Boulderraum und der Boden war mit weichen Matten ausgelegt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

Ging ganz gut soweit! 

Ist halt Net gerade fehlerverzeihend aber recht interessant aumen:


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

@ jörgo was hast du für Schicht??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo was hast du für Schicht??



Heute hab ich die 13:32aufhörschicht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

Cool. Könnt ma was machen tun.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2011)

Oh ja, Hörner auf die Schnecken stecken oder so...


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

Mhm häng noch in der arbeit fest. Halbe stund oder so. Also ohne licht brauch ma nix mehr machen. 

Entweder Ski fahren oder nightride...


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2011)

Heut geht bei mir a nix mehr. Wie schauts morgen  aus? Kösser Abend?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

Ja morgen sieht ganz gut aus. Hab frei. Können wir schon was ausmachen.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2011)

Mir würdam besten was Richtung später Nachmittag passen. So ab 15:30- 16:00


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

Mhm da muss i ja as Licht mit nehmen...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2011)

Na seit froh das die bei uns oben wissen wie man mit Schnee umgeht ... In Rgbg is schneeräumen ein Fremdwort  ... Der weg auf okopf is besser geräumt als ein Großteil meines arbeitsweges ...

Bin grad wieder am schauen was für einen Ski ich brauch ... Das is schlimmer als in der radlbranche mit den einsatzbereichaufteilungen ...

Allmountainski ... Naja wie beim fahrradl ... Der wirds wohl werden






Vor 2 Wochen gefahrn ... Kurven wie auf schienen ... Allerdings auch fast gefangen wie auf schienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2011)

@ eman und in welcher Länge??


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2011)

ist das jetzt ein Ski für Piste oder Tourenski oder Freeridetourer, oder wie nennt sich sowas jetzt.

@Stefan: Hab meine Funzel mal an den Lader gehängt. Irgendwas treib ich morgen sicher


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2011)

Und was ist jetzt euer Plan heut?????.....?????

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt erst mal frühstücken am oko. Nachmittag tät ich schon noch was kleines mit machen.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2011)

lb stefan schrieb:


> @ eman und in welcher länge??


 
167

frühstücken am okopf?


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Japp 

Mit Vorfreude aufs runterhügeln  denk aber dass wegen des Neuschnees nicht mehr wirklich gut geht. Mal testen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst mal frühstücken am oko. Nachmittag tät ich schon noch was kleines mit machen.



Ein Kind

....oder Kaffee trinken auf der Kösseine

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp
> 
> Mit Vorfreude aufs runterhügeln  denk aber dass wegen des Neuschnees nicht mehr wirklich gut geht. Mal testen.


 
Da beneid ich dich jetzt drum


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Mhm ich bin für heut raus....

Meine Frühstückstour hat sich aufgrund super Bedingungen etwas ausgedehnt...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2011)

Wo biste denn nach Bigrü runter und wie wieder hoch?...und biste von Fleckl auf der Straße rüber zur Auffahrt oder haste mal den Winterwanderweg probiert???

Usw.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Bigrü: 1. Stück Winterwanderweg dann Lifttrasse und gaaaanz zum Schluss Pischte...
Hoch dann Komplett Winterwanderweg geschoben... ächts... 

Nee Straße...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2011)

Optimale Tour 

Leider wirds warm, sonst wär ich am Donnerstag hochgekommen ... Um die rund zu fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2011)

Ging Lifttrasse denn richtig gut...oder eher gemischt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Nee lifttrasse ging im Prinzip sogar besser als die piste!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2011)

Ist sonst wer wo unterwegs gewesen und kann über Wege die fahrbar sind berichten ??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee lifttrasse ging im Prinzip sogar besser als die piste!!!



Jetzt hat sich mein Wissensstand ganz schön erweitert

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich mein Wissensstand ganz schön erweitert
> 
> G.



Meiner bisher aber nicht. Mhm kössaine wird Net recht gehen wa??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Meiner bisher aber nicht. :



Genau des meinte ich ja auch

Aber in der Regel war es ja bisher immer so, das wenn Oko ging, Kösseine 2mal so gut geht...bzw. wenn Kösseine ging, Oko noch lang net gehen muß....usw.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Januar 2011)

Ja aber H-Weg hat letztens net soooo gut ausgesehen und überhaupt... schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau des meinte ich ja auch
> 
> Aber in der Regel war es ja bisher immer so, das wenn Oko ging, Kösseine 2mal so gut geht...bzw. wenn Kösseine ging, Oko noch lang net gehen muß....usw.
> 
> G.


 
H-Weg Koesseine ging eigentlich nie früher als okopf und meist sowieso schlechter da der zwischenanstieg drinnen ist ... aber egal 

hab mir auf jedenfall die ski oben bestellt und hab jetzt auch neue spikes, muss ich nur noch abholen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> H-Weg Koesseine ging eigentlich nie früher als okopf und meist sowieso schlechter da der zwischenanstieg drinnen ist ... aber egal
> 
> hab mir auf jedenfall die ski oben bestellt und hab jetzt auch neue spikes, muss ich nur noch abholen



Ich meinte ja allgemein geht oder geht net...und da ging von zuhause aus Kösseine immer eher wie Oko...und so

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (5. Januar 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage,
welches Federgabelöl nehmt ihr denn alle und wo bestellt ihr des?
Jörg, du hast doch bestimmt scho des Allerallerbeste rausgefunden


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2011)

Jörg nimmt Winterdiesel wenns besonders kalt wird


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage,
> welches Federgabelöl nehmt ihr denn alle und wo bestellt ihr des?
> Jörg, du hast doch bestimmt scho des Allerallerbeste rausgefunden



Ich hab da so eine Universalölflasche....moment....ich glaub Sonnenblumenöl steht drauf

Und wenn ich die Flasche mal net find nehm ich Motorex Goblöl, gibts in allen Viskositäten.

Genau dieses:
Ist hier sogar recht günstig.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ing-Fork-Oil-low-friction-Gabeloel::8656.html


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab heute keine sauren Bratwürste auf der Kösseine bekommen....aber wir sind Höhenweg gefahren.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2011)

und wie schauts aus? bin am überlegen, ob ich morgen vor dem grossen regen nochmal schnell ne tour fahr, also heut heimfahr ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2011)

Naja, Höhenweg ist eher net so der Bringer. Liegen viele Bäume drin und wird am Brunnen recht schlecht
Und dann hab ich noch einen Emän gemacht...aber mit Zerstörungskaputtgewalt hat sogar mein Arbeitstag heut früh schon begonnen

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2011)

Was hast´n geschrottet?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ist sonst wer wo unterwegs gewesen...




Ja, 2 Tage im Freien förmlich ausgesetzt und dabei 2 wichtige Dinge festgestellt:

1. Traue keiner Wettervorhersage auf Wetter.com bzw. streiche -6, setze -12 Grad um annähernd realistisch zu werden.
2. Eine Fabrikneue Therm a Rest Isomatte bläst sich bei maximal - 5 Grad auch über 10 Stunden hinweg nicht auf.


Das Iglu hat leider auch gefehlt aber ansonsten sehr sehr toll mit jeder Menge Action.












Eigendlich hätte ich Freitag für Skipiste ins Auge gefasst aber bei dem bevorstehenden Wetterumschwung wird das nichts.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2011)

Kettenriss neben altem speichenabriss... Jörgs Räder waren a schon mal besser in Schuss. Der Eman tät sagen, Top gewartetes Material.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Was hast´n geschrottet?



Siehe Beitrag drüber
Zum Glück gings ab da nur noch bergab

@Pyro: Das ist aber nicht in deiner Gegend gewesen?!?


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2011)

Mhm mhm mit vorfreudiger Erwartung auf die eishölle


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2011)

Juhu Eishölle....komisches Gerassel von oben vorhin

Vielleicht zieh ich heut nach der Pizza nommal los zum Oko

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Pyro: Das ist aber nicht in deiner Gegend gewesen?!?
> 
> 
> G.



Nein, das war im Jura Region um Hohenfels am Truppenübungsplatz der US-Army. Ganz tolle Gegend dort muss ich sagen. Vergleichbar wie bei Euch der Naturpark Steinwald... nur glaub ich noch mehr Steine, Felsspalten, umliegende Bäume und Höhlen!!

Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht und schreit nach Wiederholung. Das war übrigends mein Schlafplatz:








Bei uns war der Eisregen heut vormittag gegen 10 Uhr. Innerhalb von 15 Minuten spiegelglatt draussen. Derzeit liegen die Temperaturen über Null Grad, es taut und regnet ganz leicht. Absolutes Mistwetter so wie ich es gar nicht will... bitte wieder 10 Grad kühler!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2011)

@Pyro: Ja am Fels hatte ich erkannt das es net bei dir sein kann.
Und deswegen erstmal eine ganz wichtige Regel, vergleiche niemals popeligen Kalkstein mit richtigen Felsen wie Granit
Das ist wie wenn du dein Nicolai auf die gleiche Stufe wie ein McKenzie stellen würdest


So hab mich heute mal den Winterwanderweg zum Oko hochgearbeitet.
Des Befahren des Winterwanderwegs ging nur bei eben oder leicht bergauf. Man ist aber im Schnitt insgesamt schneller wie mit Tourenski.
Beim Hocharbeiten konnt ich null einschätzen wie es denn bergab sein würde.
Im oberen Teilstück lag ein erfrorener Hirsch und ein Wanderfalke (könnte sich auch um einen Turmfalken gehandelt haben...ist ja ein Turm am Berg) war schon beim Aufessen des Tieres.





Es lag kontinuierlich am Wandereg so 4cm Schnee mit einer Eisschicht oben drauf.
Selbst im oberen engen Wanderwegstück konnte man nicht einschätzen wie es bergab ging.
War so schon eine Überwindung da weiterzugen
Der komplette Weg hat übriegens 3,3 km auf 274Hms, also schonmal gute Eckdaten





Pooooh, und jetzt die Abfahrtseindrücke........Ein Wort: Traumbedingungen
Kann mich nur an einmal erinnern wo es besser bzw. anders ging.
Entgegen jeder Eischätzung absolut beherschbarer Riesengrenzbereich
Am Winterwanderweg konnte man speedwaymäßig mit voller Geschwindigkeit Ganzradtriften
Solche Bedingungen mit so 4cm Neuschnee und einer Eiskruste drauf gabs noch nie
Und kein Mensch bei dem Wetter unterwegs
Lift haben sie schon lang deaktiviert und Gondeln eingefahren gehabt.
Pohh bin immer noch voll adrenalinisiert

Außerdem wäre es die perfekt Skiabfahrt..hmmh...bin schon am überlegen nommal loszuziehen...man müßte nur wissen wie stark der Nieselregen wird

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2011)

und


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und



Warum bist du nicht hier...ich hätte jemanden fürs Wintercamp im Iglu für heute gebraucht

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum bist du nicht hier...ich hätte jemanden fürs Wintercamp im Iglu für heute gebraucht
> 
> G.



ja-des frag' ich mich auch langsam...aarghhh


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2011)

Jörg mir fehlt da etwas die Ahnung um so feine Unterschiede zu sehen. Ich kann nur sagen der Fels da dort ist super zum Klettern da massig Griffstellen vorhanden.

Ich hab zuvor ne Schneewanderung bei uns im Flusstal gemacht und stellte auch den Mördergrip des feuchten Schnees mit Eisschicht oben drauf fest. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen welches Grinsen die Abfahrt herzauberte.

Dein Iglu wäre frei? Warum sagst Du nix?

Ich muss heute nacht auch nochmal draussen schlafen weil es ist noch ein Schlafsack gekommen den ich testen will. Leider sind bei uns aber schon Plusgrade und es regnet... viel zu warm also zum feststellen der Grenztemperatur. Aber es muss sein weil es wird immer wärmer.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2011)

@stawold ...
Rumtrödeln wird halt immer bestraft  ... Mach die Dipl arbeit doch einfach fertig, ist doch nur a bisserl Text und nen paar Bilder *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2011)

Hmmmh...ich glaub ich reskier nommal eine Okofahrt

G


----------



## franzam (7. Januar 2011)

Wenns so is wie bei uns draußen brauchst nicht fahren. Auch auf den Forstwegen brichst durch die Schneeschicht. Selbst bei den geräumten, bzw festgefahrenen Wegen mußte ich vorhin auf den Allrad vorne und hinten Ketten aufziehen um durchzukommen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2011)

Puhhh, zum Glück hab ich diese destruktive Pessimistennachricht nimmer gelesen
Sonst wäre ich doch "glatt" um meine leckerer Köriwurst am Oko oben gekommen..puhhh *schweißabwisch*
Wanderwege gehen dummerweise jetzt wirklich garnimmer...weder Nord noch Süd
Mußte auch von Nord nach Süd ausweichen
Forststraße war eine teils angetaute, teils unangetaute Blankeisschicht...Spikepflicht
Aber endlich mal wieder guter Rollwiederstang nach oben

Konnte sogar extra fürn Emän mal mein jährlich wieder auftauchendes Schneewandbild erneuern









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2011)

Mist  ... Ich hab heut kein Bild von der österreichischen Sonne gemacht ... 

6-10 grad Temperatur, Schnee war aber noch rel. gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (7. Januar 2011)

Also wirds das für die nächste Zeit gewesen sein?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Januar 2011)

Da liegt aber viel Schnee bei Euch...


Jörg wie ist das denn mit dem toten Hirschen und diesem Raubvogel... muss man da nicht etwas vorsichtig sein nicht das der Vogel einem angreift??


----------



## franzam (7. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da liegt aber viel Schnee bei Euch...
> 
> 
> Jörg wie ist das denn mit dem toten Hirschen und diesem Raubvogel... muss man da nicht etwas vorsichtig sein nicht das der Vogel einem angreift??



Kommt auf dein Outfit an. Falke kann angreifen, manch andere sind Aasfresser. Also entweder flüchten oder tot stellen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Da liegt aber viel Schnee bei Euch...
> 
> 
> Jörg wie ist das denn mit dem toten Hirschen und diesem Raubvogel... muss man da nicht etwas vorsichtig sein nicht das der Vogel einem angreift??



Den Falken hab ich mitgenommen...Kopf ab, Hackfleisch innen rein und zu den Ofen...ist besser wie Taube

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Falken hab ich mitgenommen...Kopf ab, Hackfleisch innen rein und zu den Ofen...ist besser wie Taube
> 
> G.



schmeckt zwar etwas  streng, aber trotzdem "Bon Appétit"


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> schmeckt zwar etwas  streng, aber trotzdem "Bon Appétit"



War ja nur die Vorspeise. Als Hauptgang gabs Luchssteaks mit Spozen und zur Nachspeise pürierte Auerhahnleber mit Preiselbersoufle

Warte gerade auf die Post...wenn meine Schneeschuhe heute noch kommen mach ich eine Wanderung und hohl mir noch ein paar Reephuhneier

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ...
> Rumtrödeln wird halt immer bestraft  ... Mach die Dipl arbeit doch einfach fertig, ist doch nur a bisserl Text und nen paar Bilder *fg*



 glaub mir-ich mach jetzt nix anders mehr; a bissl text, abissl büdla


----------



## Pyrosteiner (8. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den Falken hab ich mitgenommen...Kopf ab, Hackfleisch innen rein und zu den Ofen...ist besser wie Taube
> 
> G.



Dazu 5 Liter Rotwein dann ist der Rest auch egal. 

An gutn!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mist  ... Ich hab heut kein Bild von der österreichischen Sonne gemacht ...
> 
> 6-10 grad Temperatur, Schnee war aber noch rel. gut



Sonne hat ich zwar auch nimmer weil ich zu spät oben war...aber der blaue Himmel ist noch übrieg geblieben





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mein neues Zumfelsenkommspielzeug ist nämlich tatsächlich noch gekommen





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Am Rudolfsberggipfel geht ganz schön der Wind Am Felsen ist dadurch schon großflächig Wiese frei zum Picknicken
Und das eigentlich geschütze Iglu ist auch schon zusammengeschmolzen





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Noch 2 so Tage und der Gipfel ist schneefrei

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2011)

SChneefrei zum biken oder zum bouldern?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Iglu ist sehr schade... hätte ich gern mal ne Nacht genutzt!

Aber irgendwann klappt es schon mal... jetzt geh ich fürs erste aber schnell ins normale Bett.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2011)

Das vergisst man immer wieder wie vergänglich der Schnee doch ist ... Unglaublich schnell frisst es den jetzt weg


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> SChneefrei zum biken oder zum bouldern?



Nur zum Klettern...da wo der Wind net drüberbraust lagen schon noch 50-100cm Meter...zumindest gestern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2011)

War wer am WE mal im Wald?? kann man sich vorstellen dass irgendwo irgendwas gehen könnt??


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> kann man sich vorstellen dass irgendwo irgendwas gehen könnt??



Im Schneematsch einsinken könnte gehen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Schneematsch einsinken könnte gehen
> 
> G.



Des denk ich nämlich a...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

Früh um 6.00 wärs super eisig auf den Wegen gewesn...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2011)

Hab ich irgendwie in die arbeit müssen.  aber ja da wärs denk ich gegangen...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

Haste dich wieder durch die dummen Kommentare im Forum einlulln lassen
Die Realität war nämlich anders wie gedacht. 
War nämlich am Rudelfstein oben und es war weit und breit von unten bis oben kein Matsch...netmal angetaut war irgendwas.
Der Schnee war so hart das man drauf laufen konnt und der Rest war spiegelhartes Blankeis
Also Ochsenkopf Nord und Süd wären wohl absolut perfekt gewesen.
Wahrscheinlich hätte man sogar das von Nord hoch am Winterwanderweg das meiste bergauf fahren können
Wenns morgen wieder den ganzen Vormittag -Grade am Oko hat wed ich gleich nach der Arbeit nach Bigrü aufbrechen
Und am schneeberch gabs ne Atomexplosion





G.


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

Dann könnt mer ja morgen nachmittags ne Schpeiktour machen? Bei Tageslicht losfahren - Kaffeeklatsch- mit Kunstlicht retour?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Dann könnt mer ja morgen nachmittags ne Schpeiktour machen? Bei Tageslicht losfahren - Kaffeeklatsch- mit Kunstlicht retour?



Hmmmh...meine Zeit morgen ist nach oben hin begrenzt...................glaub ich
Ab wann hättest denn morgen Zeit.....muß ich mal durchrechnen???

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

sag ma mal so ab 3 ? evtl früher. Wie schauts beim Stefan aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> sag ma mal so ab 3 ? evtl früher. Wie schauts beim Stefan aus?



3e ist bei mir kein Problem...wäre nämlich schon 14:30 los.

Die günstigste Alternative wäre Silbereisenbergwerk-Gipfel-Kaffee-Bigrü-Gipfel-Silbereisenbergwerk.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2011)

Mein neid is mit euch  is glaub ich morgen rel opti

@franzam ... Das im LV 901 XL thread is schon leicht ernüchternd


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mein neid is mit euch  is glaub ich morgen rel opti
> 
> @franzam ... Das im LV 901 XL thread is schon leicht ernüchternd



Der Franzam hat ja L 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2011)

Muss er gleich nen thread aufmachen 

Späte erkenntnis mancher, das es auch nur nen radl is


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab schon immer auch bei den LV-Jüngern gesagt das es nur ein Bike ist, mehr nicht.
Auserdem ist LV bei meinem Fuhrpark absolut in der Unterzahl. 
Und überhaupt wäre ein bruchanfälliges Mohrhuhn bei meinem Übergewicht z.Z. auch nix

Wo isn´s Silbereisenberchwerch?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, so scheint es zu sein...und zu aller Schrecken kommt jetzt auch noch das 601

Edit: Beitrag von Franzam wegdenken...

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

Und wo isn jetz as Silbereisenbercherch?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Und wo isn jetz as Silbereisenbercherch?



Ähhmmm....da wo die Forststraße hochget wo die Autos zum Gipfel hochfahren
Zwischen Fleckl und der Blermlalm..

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2011)

Mit Funzel?  ja, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2011)

Ist heut früh ein ganzes Stück wärmer wie gestern
Hmmh...bei rauf runter rauf runter mit Kaffeee werden wir sie evtl. bei der letzten Abfahrt brauchen.
Schaffsters auch bis 14:30 auf den Parkplatz....??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2011)

Nee bei mir geht leider nix... Bin in da erwert...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2011)

Lusche

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2011)

@Franzam: Und wie klappts jetzt zeitlich?????

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2011)

14:30 is ok.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2011)

Oke, dann 14:30 am Silberorsnbergwerk

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2011)

Vorausgesetzt ich find gleich hin


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2011)

Schee wars! So viel Spass hab ich schon lange nicht mehr beim Biken gehabt!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2011)

@Franzam: Bin schon aus der Wanne raus und hab mein Bier in der Hand...du wirst gerade erst in der immersonnigen Hauptstadt ankommen

So, jetzt hat der Franzam auch mal den toten Hirsch gesehen...das ganze Gehirn ist schon rausgepickt

Schmiererforststraße war eine geschlossene dicke gefrorene Eisdecke mit super Rollwiederstand
Kaffee und Kuchen waren gut.
Nach Bigrü runter war sehr hartgefroren und spannend...ging sogar recht viel bergauf auf dem Wiwaweg zu fahren
Nach Fleckl auch sehr hart gefroren...aber eher lustig
Und als Forscher sind wir dann den Winterwanderweg zum Schmierer rüber...sehr gute Alternative, besonders wenn man nommal hoch will.


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2011)

Klingt ja interessant. 

Winterwanderweg zum Schmierer rüber?? 
Ist des von fleckl die forststraße weiter und dann nicht rechts abbiegen Richtung boxgraben sondern grad weiter??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (11. Januar 2011)

hey jörg, des hört sich ja gut an . kanns mir bloß net genau zusammenreimen wos da lang geht - bräuchte mal ne geführte runde .

lg


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2011)

Wie hat am OK der gute Mann heute über Winterbiker gesagt: " des sin no richtige alte Deitsche"


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie hat am OK der gute Mann heute über Winterbiker gesagt: " des sin no richtige alte Deitsche"



Ja wir haben wohl ganz schön alt ausgesehen

@Seapolt: Naja, das dürfte ab heute erstmal wieder Geschichte sein


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2011)

Bin dann eh die nächsten 4 Tage ab in die echten Berge zum Skifahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin dann eh die nächsten 4 Tage ab in die echten Berge zum Skifahren...



Falsch, du fährst in die Kalkalpen....echte Berge sind aus Granit

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsch, du fährst in die Kalkalpen....echte Berge sind aus Granit
> 
> G.



Klug*******r....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Klug*******r....



Ich weiß doch das ich ein Klugerkörper bin

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch das ich ein Klugerkörper bin
> 
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falsch, du fährst in die Kalkalpen....echte Berge sind aus Granit
> 
> G.


 
wo ist das definiert?  

wie schauts denn aus mit inselbiken jörg?

@stefanie ... antworte mal auf die mail ... wo bistn am do?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wo ist das definiert?



In Beitrag 307 z.B.....Ich kann dir auch Zeugen nenne die diese These unterstützen
Inselbiken...hab ich fast schon wieder verdrängt...hmmh


@Franzam: Man kann dein LV Weltraummaterial auf jedenfall mal drehen. Aber ist schon ein komisches Zeug...irgendwie kein Plastik aber auch kein Gummi





G.


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2011)

Naja,  drehen haben die von der DASA, bzw. DLR nicht probiert. Aber wenns geht ,um so besser


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Januar 2011)

Am WE solls ja frühlingshaft warm werden... was gäbs denn da für Biketips - Tagestour?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2011)

@Stefan: Verkauf dein komisches Bergament wieder und hohl dir sowas..gibts auch in deiner Farbe






G.


----------



## franzam (13. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Am WE solls ja frhlingshaft warm werden... was gbs denn da fr Biketips - Tagestour?




Selbst wenns 30C  kriegt wirds nichts sinnvolles werden. Stellenweise wird es noch genug Eis auf den Forstwegen geben und auf den meisten Abfahrten Sulzschnee bis mind. Nabenhhe.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Januar 2011)

Jörg... was ist los? Du jetzt auf Nicolai unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Jrg... was ist los? Du jetzt auf Nicolai unterwegs.



Nööö, woher stammt denn deine Vermutung
Da des so etwa mein Aufbau wäre wrd mich nurmal interessieren was es dann wohl bei mir wiegen würde

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2011)

@Franzam: Kuggs du, das ist übrieg geblieben von deinem LV Spaceflubber.





G.


----------



## franzam (13. Januar 2011)

Boah, voll grasse  optimale Materialausnutzung 

Hast schon probiert, obs so weit funzt?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan: Verkauf dein komisches Bergament wieder und hohl dir sowas..gibts auch in deiner Farbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ... Würd zum singlespeeder passen  orange is schön, noch nen blauen Hinterbau dazu und perfekt 

Hatte heut den wohl nässesten und furchtbarsten skitag meines Lebens


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Januar 2011)

Wo warste denn Skifahren??

Hier hat es auch durchgeregnet... in dem Loch wo mein Gartenteich im Frühjahr hinkommt steht jetzt schon genug Wasser drin um Fische einsetzen zu können...

Jeder Schritt im Rasen Baatz...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast schon probiert, obs so weit funzt?



Ne, bin noch nicht über eine Standprobe rausgekommen...zuviel Regen und die Schrauben waren zu kurz

@Eman: Genau, wo warst du denn Ski fahren...und es müßte natürlich noch ein Pocgrüner Hinterbau ran damits zu deiner Restkleidung paßt

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Januar 2011)

Momentan bräuchte man zu den Spikereifen auch noch Schwimmreifen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2011)

Dann mußt halt mehr essen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, bin noch nicht über eine Standprobe rausgekommen...zuviel Regen und die Schrauben waren zu kurz
> 
> @Eman: Genau, wo warst du denn Ski fahren...und es müßte natürlich noch ein Pocgrüner Hinterbau ran damits zu deiner Restkleidung paßt
> 
> G.



Da war ich ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und heut war das Wetter besser


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2011)

Ahhh...in 20

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2011)

Ahhhh....der Stefan hat auch eine POCjacke


@Franzam: Kuck war eben wieder im Keller und hab noch ein oberes Teil aus deinem LVWeltraumgummi gemacht






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2011)

Ich muss mir dauernd anhören das meine Handschuhe und meine goggle net zum gelben pocgrünen und weißem passen 

(zum Glück gibt's kein Foto  )


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2011)

Oh mei.........


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich muss mir dauernd anhören das meine Handschuhe und meine goggle net zum gelben pocgrünen und weißem passen
> 
> (zum Glück gibt's kein Foto  )



Luxusprobleme... schwierig...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2011)

Krass wie schnell jetzt der Winter abgehauen ist. Beim rausfahrn ausm Pitztal hatte man frühlingsgefühle. Alles grün 

Am gletscher aber geilste Bedingungen ... Perfekter Schnee und 0 grad auf 3400 m  ... Einfach krass ... Da kann's auch -30 um diese jahreszeit haben 

Wie schauts daheim aus ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wie schaust daheim aus ?



Also heut war ein absolut genial geiler Sonnenklettertag mit nur noch Wiese vorm Felsen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2011)

Du meinst wohl eher Matsch vorm Felsen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher Matsch vorm Felsen



Neee, fast ganz trockenen Wiese 
Dummerweise sitz ich gerade hier in der Arbeit fest, sonst würd ich gleich ein Bild reinstellen

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Januar 2011)

Eine Bekannte von mir ist auf Mammut-Händlerschulung und Schlafsacktest in den schweizer Bergen. Bei den warmen Temperaturen konnt Sie leider nicht die extremen Expeditionsschlafsäcke testen... 


Die Waldrunde heute war einwandfrei - Schnee nur noch gaaanz vereinzelt die letzten Krümel und Hochwasser auch weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2011)

Der winter wird schon nochmal kommen  die schneegrundlage in den tieferen lagen fehlt aber jetzt vollkommen. Dürft normale skitouren schwierig machen ... Aber schaun mer mal 

Schlafsacktest... Gibt doch Kühlhäuser

@speedy .... Als du Handgelenkshreding gemacht hast, hab ich wohl meinen Ski gestaucht ... Ich hoffs zumindest das es da war sonst fahr ich schon länger so rum 

So und jetzt in die Arbeit ... Zur Zeit hab ich da -97 Punkte bock drauf


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2011)

@ eman jepp sitz a grad in der erwert und hab nullinger bock!!! :kotz:

Oh man ja des waren schon sau geile Bedingungen!!  Nur welchen Ski ich nehmen soll weiß ich bis heute nicht... Mist!!!


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy  hab ich wohl meinen Ski gestaucht ... Ich hoffs zumindest das es da war sonst fahr ich schon länger so rum



wie äußert sich denn sowas? was ist denn mit deinem neuen ski, hast den noch nicht, oder warum wird der alte noch verwendet?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2011)

man sieht das beide ski net gleich sind  wurd mir gesagt als ich die kanten schleifen lassen wollte, verwende ich jetzt nimmer, was gleichzeitig heisst das ich im moment keinen tourenski hab ... ist aber nicht so tragisch, da eh kein snow rumliegt


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2011)

und args ... diese nicolai in orange würd mich schon anlachen  ... jetzt aufm grossem bildschirm noch mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2011)

Ist bestimmt ein gutes Rad

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2011)

vor allem mit blauen hinterbau... so zum orange.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. Januar 2011)

Da ich kein Skifahrer bin gehn mir solch traumhafte Bilder von verschneiten Bergen irgendwie ab... schade drum.


Seids vorsichtig, kaum ist das erste Sonnenwochenende vorbei kommen PNs von Stürzen und die Leut wolln unbedingt Protektion auf diesen ersten Schreck. Aber selbst die beste und vollkommene Protektion hilft nicht gegen alles.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2011)

Zum Thema blauer Himmel hab ich auch noch was von eben gerade







@Eman: Spikes sind hier immernoch die bessere Wahl, also komm net ohne heim. Da wo Schatten herscht liegt noch viel brettharter Schnee und Eis







Aber in der Sonne ist fast alles weg...Man beachte die Wolkenschicht östlicher Richtung...nach Mitterteich...die ganzen bösen Ostblockortschaften müssen im dunkeln hausen







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## speedy_j (17. Januar 2011)

@jörg
kommt deine weltraumkefü jetzt ohne rolle aus?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Januar 2011)

Nix gegen Mitterteich bzw. Pfaffenreuth, da gibts ne tolle Motocrossanlage!!


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Januar 2011)

@ Jörgo, wie siehts denn mit der Trailbeschaffenheit aus? Ist was fahrbar oder alles matschig??


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2011)

@Speedy: Hab gestern ja mal ausprobiert...ohne Rolle...ist richtig Geräuschlos.
War zwar gestern so gut wie kein Holterdipoltergelände, aber könnte sein das jetzt jegliches Kettengeräusch von der Führung gebannt ist.
Funktion muß natürlich bei dem Vortestmodell noch genauer ausgetestet werden....bevor das Profimodell drann kommt


@Popefan: Matsch gabs ansich keinen. Schnee war an der Oberfläche fast überall gerfroren. 
Hab H Weg auch mal probiert. Ging aber aus dem Grund nicht weil 2-4 Leute, je nach Einfahrt oben, sehr tiefe Spuren hinterlassen haben und die machen das ganze unfahr, weil die Spuren genau auf der harten Fahrfläche sind


G.


----------



## franzam (18. Januar 2011)

Gelle, Superleisehyperspacecopolymer 

Waren am H-Weg die gleiche Idi.. wie am OK untterwegs?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Popefan: Matsch gabs ansich keinen. Schnee war an der Oberfläche fast überall gerfroren.
> Hab H Weg auch mal probiert. Ging aber aus dem Grund nicht weil 2-4 Leute, je nach Einfahrt oben, sehr tiefe Spuren hinterlassen haben und die machen das ganze unfahr, weil die Spuren genau auf der harten Fahrfläche sind
> 
> 
> G.


 
böse radlfahrer haben das gemacht?

in rgbg war gestern dichtester Bodennebel ... das is mir wenn ich arbeiten muss eh lieber als sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2011)

Ne Keine Radfahrer waren tiefe Fußspuren....es seidenn es waren wandernde Radfahrer

@Franzam: Ja, aber die haben am Oko scheinbar nur geübt und es am H weg perfektioniert
Sind ungefähr 90% weniger Spuren aber dafür perfekt koordiniert platziert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2011)

@Speedy: Nach der jetzigen Heimrunde kann ich bestätigen das jedes Geräusch Vergangenheit ist
Und das Problem mit dem Laufradausdbau am Shova ist auch geschichte

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Januar 2011)

mmhhh, klingt schon mal nicht schlecht. wie schaut es denn mit dreck auf der führung aus, zerbröselt es dann die führung umso schneller oder ist der weltraumkunststoff dagegen auch immun?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mmhhh, klingt schon mal nicht schlecht. wie schaut es denn mit dreck auf der führung aus, zerbröselt es dann die führung umso schneller oder ist der weltraumkunststoff dagegen auch immun?



Da fehlt jetzt erstmal die Langzeiterfahrung...bisher war ja alles immer gut durch Nässe geschmiert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Januar 2011)

@speedy ... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/01/12/megavalanche-2011-anmeldestart/


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2011)

Willst du den Speedy umbringen 

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Januar 2011)

geht Freitag gegen Abend was zam?  Nightride oder so? Es soll ja wieder frostig sein


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Januar 2011)

Auf die Megavlanche hätte ich auch einmal in meinem Leben Lust. Nur dabeisein, mehr nicht.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/01/12/megavalanche-2011-anmeldestart/



wie lange kann ich mich noch raus reden? 




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Willst du den Speedy umbringen
> 
> G.



er merkt ja, dass ich zäh bin, aber aufgeben kommt für eman ja auch nicht in frage. 


ach so: dieses weltraumsuperpolymer, ist das frei verfügbar oder nur unterm ladentisch zu bekommen. würde hiermit also mal interesse bekunden. hab ja ein neues projekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (20. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ach so: dieses weltraumsuperpolymer, ist das frei verfügbar oder nur unterm ladentisch zu bekommen. würde hiermit also mal interesse bekunden. hab ja ein altes projekt.



denkst du wirklich das du mit dem plastik dein auto wieder reparieren kannst ?


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Januar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> denkst du wirklich das du mit dem plastik dein auto wieder reparieren kannst ?


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2011)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> denkst du wirklich das du mit dem plastik dein auto wieder reparieren kannst ?



unwissender...


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> unwissender...



für die Menge, die du für dein renovierungsbedürftiges Gebrauchtfahrzeug brauchst, ist der Preis höher als der gesamte Restwert der Kiste


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2011)

das du mir jetzt so in den rücken fällst .... dabei kennst du doch gar nicht mein vorheriges auto.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

Es reicht doch dich zu kennen


@Franzam: Auf eurer Wäbcäm (wo endlich mal nicht mehr die Sonne scheint) wird kein Schnee abgebildet....und es zeigt 8°C an....aber das Datum paßt...wird man da schon wieder verbobberst


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

keine Ahnung, ich schau nur ausm Fenster- is einfacher. Aber Sonne und 4° in der Sonne könnte es haben. Außerdem ist heut der 20.1 !


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ich schau nur ausm Fenster- is einfacher. Aber Sonne und 4° in der Sonne könnte es haben. Außerdem ist heut der 20.1 !



Sonne...hmmh...hier schneits nur...bei uns ist schon der 21....tüderüüü

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Willst du den Speedy umbringen
> 
> G.


 
das macht er schon selbst


----------



## speedy_j (20. Januar 2011)

jetzt sagt doch mal an, um welches material es sich da handelt! IGUS hat ja auch solche sachen, da komme ich recht einfach ran.


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass unter dem mir bekannten Namen nicht mal Google was davon weiß 

Ist aber irgendein PU. Sehr schlagzäh und abriebfest. Kannst ja mal bei Aebi-Schmidt in der Schwiiz anfragen, die haben solche Teile an Ihren Pflügen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jetzt sagt doch mal an, um welches material es sich da handelt! IGUS hat ja auch solche sachen, da komme ich recht einfach ran.



Oke, dann sag ich dir halt wie es heißt.......Andromedaplastik...

@Franzam: Jetzt ist es noch blöder am Oko geworden. Die Fußstpafen nach Bigri runter sind jetzt eine Art unbeherschbarer Gefriereisschnee unter einen 5cm Neuschneedecke....die aber fahrtechnisch nichts ausmacht, außer das man die Todesfußstapfen nimmer richtig sieht

@Faulistefan: Wie wäre es denn mit einem Einspringtag in Eisersdorf von deinem neuen Gefährt...dort ist es auch schneefrei

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jetzt sagt doch mal an, um welches material es sich da handelt! IGUS hat ja auch solche sachen, da komme ich recht einfach ran.



Die Silent Guide dürfte wahrscheinlich auch recht leise sein










G.


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

Hab übrigen noch etwas vom Wundersilentpolymer aufgetrieben


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

Hmm ... Was is eigentlich der Grund jetzt auf einmal von gelagerten rollen auf gleitflächen zu gehen  versteh ich als Elektriker nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Was is eigentlich der Grund jetzt auf einmal von gelagerten rollen auf gleitflächen zu gehen  versteh ich als Elektriker nicht



Als Schaltwerksfahrer nimmt man die Schlaggeräusche an der Kettenführung ja auch net wirklich war....und als Elektriker sowieso net

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

Setzen 6 !

Das war jetzt keine brauchbare Antwort


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Setzen 6 !
> 
> Das war jetzt keine brauchbare Antwort



Gerade du mußtes doch so gut isolierendes Material bevorzugen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

Sag doch einfach das es keinen guten Grund gibt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach das es keinen guten Grund gibt



Doch sag ich doch...es ist geräuschlos
Und ich mußte beim Shova irgensdwas haben was unten offen ist...wegen der Kette und Radausbau und so

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

Hält die Kette oben und ist gleichzeitig unten offen - absoluter Heitek


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

Befestigt mit antimaterieschrauben, die negativschall erzeugen ... Ok


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

Andere Frage: Geht des WE was zam?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Befestigt mit antimaterieschrauben, die negativschall erzeugen ... Ok



....Hast dein 601 und dein ION schon bestellt

@Franzam: Samstag muß ich mal arbeiten...zumindest bis gut Mittag. Ansonsten wird in den hiesigen Bergregionen net viel gehen.
Hast einen Spezialvorschlag??????

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Januar 2011)

War gestern im Walndnaabtal, naja!  
Vll erkunde ich morgen nachmittag-abend mal die Wege um Dylen oder Stonewood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> War gestern im Walndnaabtal, naja!
> Vll erkunde ich morgen nachmittag-abend mal die Wege um Dylen oder Stonewood



Was ist den Dylen????

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2011)

> Ort: Da wos schön ist




Bist du umgezogen...


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2011)

601 ... Noch Net 

Ion ... Will wohl eher nen v10 

Dylen musst doch kennen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DyleÅ


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Januar 2011)

Dylen kenn ja sogar ich...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2011)

Des ist ja netmal in Deutschland....hier im Westen kennt man vielleicht noch Mitterteich
Der Berg hat die identische Höhe wie die Kösseine.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2011)

forstwege kann man fahrn? warum geht eigentlich waldnaabtal nicht?

werd wohl am WE daheim sein ... muss dann aber eh zuerst mal die spikes auf teer einrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2011)

Es ging halbwegs. Von Falkenberg aus war ein hohes Tretlager und wasserdichte Schuhe von immensen Vorteil...
Ansonsten war es tw. gefrorener unebener Northshore mit starker Abtrifftkraft.
Bin von Tir aus los und hatte vor Falkenberg noch mit frischen, schlammigen Harvesterlöchern auf einen ehemals schönen alten Waldweg zu kämpfen
Sind  aber trotzdem 40km geworden


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2011)

Soo, war grad am Tillenberg. Verhältnisse gut. Wenns noch bis Sonntag gscheit gefriert, dann sind die Bachlüfe auf den Wegen auch weg  
Trails runterwärts sehr gut zu fahren -besser wie letztes mal am OK. Leider wurde mir die Zeit zu knapp (keine Lampe dabei) sonst hätte ich noch mehr Wegerln abgegrast

So wies aussieht werd ich mich Sonntags nochmal auf die Socken machen müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> . Leider wurde mir die Zeit zu knapp (keine Lampe dabei) sonst hätte ich noch mehr Wegerln abgegrast



 Kannst du wohl mit einer Lampe Zeit generieren

Wenn du auch Schwächere mitnimmst würde ich das wohl auch mal ins Auge fassen...au

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2011)

Gerne! Wann passts Dir? Sonntag hätte ich sozusagen Narrenfreiheit. Da kann ich es mir einteilen. Wenn ma noch einkehren wollen, entweder Lampe mitnehmen oder rechtzeitig losdüsen.

Normalerweise ist bei der Runde noch der Birkenberg/bzw. Altes Schloss dabei, dann sinds ca 30km und 900 hms


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Gerne! Wann passts Dir? Sonntag hätte ich sozusagen Narrenfreiheit. Da kann ich es mir einteilen. Wenn ma noch einkehren wollen, entweder Lampe mitnehmen oder rechtzeitig losdüsen.
> 
> Normalerweise ist bei der Runde noch der Birkenberg/bzw. Altes Schloss dabei, dann sinds ca 30km und 900 hms



Fahrmer lieber früher los...Lampe kann man ja dennoch in den Camalback schmeißen.
Was meinste mit füher??? 11:30....12fe in die Richtung??...oder noch früher???
Spikes braucht man schon, oder?

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2011)

halb oins/oins reicht scho Spike sind Pflicht.
Treffen würd ich sagen hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...82972,12.42632&spn=0.004946,0.009645&t=h&z=17


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2011)

Meinst du da wo der Bus steht...oder am Minigolfplatz
Ok, dann nehmen erstmal 0,5Uhr (12:30) als geplante Treffzeit

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2011)

Würde mich für morgen ebenfalls einschreiben!! Okee 0,5 Uhr klingt gut  evtl kann ich sagst mal As neue Bike mitbringen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Würde mich für morgen ebenfalls einschreiben!! Okee 0,5 Uhr klingt gut  evtl kann ich sagst mal As neue Bike mitbringen



Jaaaa, neues Beik


Und hier noch ein kleinen Wachwerdvideo



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2011)

Na dann bin ich doch auch dabei 

Heut wer unterwegs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

Werd nach der Arbeit nur noch an meiner neue Fahrwerksabstimmung arbeiten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2011)

Neue fahrwerksabstimmung ?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Neue fahrwerksabstimmung ?



Naja, so das es beim Shova halt auch bei stärkerer Kompression net durchschlagt...also hat einfach schlechtere Pärformähns, aber dafür auch besser bergauf

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2011)

So Spikes sind drauf ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meine nur für heute erst gestern runter...und heut abend kommen sie schon wieder drauf.
Aber mit meiner neuen Gleitführung und als Besitzer eines extra Spikereifenrohloflaufradsatzes..reusperreusper..geht das ja jetzt in sekundenschnelle

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2011)

LRS für Spikes hatt ich auch ... Aber da ich mal wieder die Scheibenbremse gewechselt hab und hinten von steckachse auf normal is das alles net so einfach. Ausserdem muss der verschleisszustand beider Kassetten passen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> LRS für Spikes hatt ich auch ... Aber da ich mal wieder die Scheibenbremse gewechselt hab und hinten von steckachse auf normal is das alles net so einfach. Ausserdem muss der verschleisszustand beider Kassetten passen



Ja, das Leben ist kompliziert.....soviel zu dem Thema "Standart" bei Fahrrädern

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Januar 2011)

Werd mich jetzt dann gleich auf den Weg nach Riedenburg machen und dort ne kleine runde biken - am Abend betreue ich dort ein Konzert. Arbeit + Hobby verbinden wenn man schon in so ner Region ist...


----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein kleinen Wachwerdvideo



die drogen will ich auch mal haben. verrückte leute gibt es....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. Januar 2011)

Vorgsichtshalber nehm ich morgen mal ne Lampe mit. Man weiß ja schließlich nie wie lange die Brotzeit dauert


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2011)

Ja, sicherheitshalber mal einpacken.
Also da parken wo der Bus steht, da beim Minigolgebiet, oder???

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2011)

Jep!
hoffe, dass morgen alles fahrbar ist. Einen Teil der Strecke bin ich heuer noch nicht gefahren. Dafür hab ich aber heute noch 3 flowstörende Bäume aufgesägt


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Wo wolln mer denn eigentlichnhinfahrn  oder warum sägst du auf unsere Strecke rum ?

Es rieselt grad weisses Zeug vom Himmel


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wo wolln mer denn eigentlichnhinfahrn  oder warum sägst du auf unsere Strecke rum ?
> 
> Es rieselt grad weisses Zeug vom Himmel




????   ????

schau mal so ab #394


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Ich wollt damit nur sagen, das ich Net versteh wie du mit der säge aufm tillenberg kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2011)

Meine Holde wollte etwas spazieren gehen -da kann man ja gleich was sinnvolles nebenbei machen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Meine Holde wollte etwas spazieren gehen -da kann man ja gleich was sinnvolles nebenbei machen



Ja, ich trage auch immer eine Axt am Gürtel...neben dem Lässermän

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Ok ... Dann bis später


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

Soderla, hab eben das komplette Warmwasser aus dem Speicher rausgepreßt und mein wohlverdientes Plopbier in der Hand

Fazit: Überlebt und dadurch stärker geworden
Fazit2: Lampenbefestigung für die Pico und die Stefanslampe bauen.
Super Runde gewesen...waren nach meinem Tacho 1054 Todesmeter und 45,5km...und das im Januar
Wobei letzteres evtl. zur Real. abweichen kann, weil ich nur auf die Schnelle den Tacho vom Dhler rangesteckt hab.
Bei mir ist alle kompatibler als beim Emän

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2011)

Auch grad aus der Wanne raus gekrabbelt... 

Puuuh ja so im Nachhinein betrachtet wars scho echt schön aber ich bin´echt fix und alle jetzt...

Auf meiner To-do liste steht: Reverb kaufen !!! 

über 1000 HM


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2011)

das wars ungefähr:


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

Die Hms passen ja so ziemlich gut mit dem Tacho
Maximale Steigung 91Prozent
Jetzt brauchen wir noch das Googlebild, damit wir sehen wo du uns im Kreis herum geführt hast

@Popefan: Die Gd ist komplett überarbeitet, ist jetzt schön dick, hat mehr "Führungspassfedern", sogar 125mm Hub und ist in Tschörmini bei GoCycle kaufbar.
Und mit Neoprenschutz würde sie optisch sogar schön ausschauen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Hms passen ja so ziemlich gut mit dem Tacho
> Maximale Steigung 91Prozent
> Jetzt brauchen wir noch das Googlebild, damit wir sehen wo du uns im Kreis herum geführt hast
> 
> ...



Grazie mille für die Infos!!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Die Reverb is aber moderner  ... Ich hab in der reba am ssp auch hydraulische Blockierung... So nen hydraulischer mechanismus is schon genial


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Ach ... Ganz vergessen ...

Schöne gemütliche tour heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

So wie ich das vom Jo Klieber rausgehört habe würde er auch eher eine mechanische Lösung bevorzugen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

Hmmh....irgendwie sehen diese beiden Spitzen identisch aus







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2011)

Jo Klieber ?

Hydraulik is sehr nah an mechanisch ... Der altertümliche Zug fällt halt weg ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jo Klieber ?
> 
> Hydraulik is sehr nah an mechanisch ... Der altertümliche Zug fällt halt weg ...



Na der Chef von Syntace

Besser ist immer das was man auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen würde

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2011)

Oh ... Gott hat das gesagt ... Ich verneige mich 

Syntace bringt die stütze nur net, da sie nix besseres als die konkurrenz hinbekommen  evtl. sogar erkannt haben , das Hydraulik das Mittel der Wahl jetz is und sie selbst (marketingtechnisch auf jedenfall) mit nem Seilzug aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt haben. Ausserdem is der standardlitevillefahrer wohl eher net in der Lage den seilzug richtig einzustellen. Bei Hydraulik rennt er ehrfürchtig zum Händler 

Im Moment würd ich aber selbst noch keine RS kaufen
Für Stefans radl müsst doch eigentlich eher die Black mamba das Mittel der Wahl sein

Auf ne einsame Insel nehm ich nen singlespeeder ungefedert mit normaler stütze mit 

PS: Ich will jetzt hier nicht die Propaganda Gottes hören warum er die Stütze nicht auf den Markt bringt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> in
> 
> Auf ne einsame Insel nehm ich nen singlespeeder ungefedert mit normaler stütze mit



Ok´e...aber das stand net zur Wahl

Die Syntace "war" doch eine hydraulische, oder net??

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Januar 2011)

Wie gehts euch denn heute?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

Des weiß ich erst nach der 2ten Tasse Kaffee 



G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Januar 2011)

so, jungs. lebenszeichen mal wieder von mir 

schritt nummer 1: die arbeit is abgegeben! yeah,yeah,yeah 
ab jetzt gehts los!!

tu bii kontinjud...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie gehts euch denn heute?



Devinitiv besser als gestern ca.18.15 Uhr


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Devinitiv besser als gestern ca.18.15 Uhr


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Devinitiv besser als gestern ca.18.15 Uhr



Du scheinst definitiv immer noch nicht ganz erholt zu sein 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2011)

Leider bin ich da net da ...


> Noch regiert der Schnee, aber die Tage werden schon wieder lÃ¤nger und die Vorfreude auf die Bike-Saison 2011 steigt.
> Bei Bullhead Bike kÃ¶nnen wir es auch kaum erwarten und machen auch im Winter nicht halt.
> *
> Deswegen veranstalten wir am Samstag dem 5.2. im Rahmen des Events âFire and Iceâ in BischofgrÃ¼n am Ochsenkopf einen
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Leider bin ich da net da ...



Könnte wettertechnisch ja sogar hinhauen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2011)

Ja ... Mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit könnts wettertechnisch hinhauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja ... Mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit könnts wettertechnisch hinhauen



Sind wesentlich mehr Prozenttendenz...soll ja bis zum 8.2. nur -Grade bis max. 0 haben....also Tauwetter ist so gut wie auszuschießen bis dahin

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Januar 2011)

In welcher Pension seid Ihr immer wenns nach Bozen geht??


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> In welcher Pension seid Ihr immer wenns nach Bozen geht??



Die letzten male im Ottenkeller. Ist ein wenig außerhalb, aber direkt mit einem Radweg zum Lift verbunden.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2011)

Wo wir jetzt schon dabei sind ... Wolln mer Ostern oder so wieder hin ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Januar 2011)

jaaaa!!!  !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2011)

ostern ist ende april ... also könnts ganz gut passen


----------



## speedy_j (25. Januar 2011)

was machen wir denn da vorher, wenn ostern erst so spät ist?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Januar 2011)

Eier suchen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

Eier sind doch dieses Jahr rar, weil alle Hühner verseucht sind

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was machen wir denn da vorher, wenn ostern erst so spät ist?


 
teneriffa natürlich  oder finale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> teneriffa natürlich  oder finale



Teneriffa ist zeitlich nur halb so weit weg


@Franzam: Eben sind meine völlig kostenfreien 2001OdyseeimWeltraumMonoliotenmaterialteile gekommen
Ist ein Stück härter wie der schweizer Schneeräumgummi.
Mal schauen ob ich die Woche noch zum Fräsen komme






G.


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte noch ein paar kg von einem anderen Supersilentastralpolymer bekommen. Der wäre  noch etwas elastischer. Falls  Du den auch mal ausprobieren willst kannst gerne ein Stück bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

Ansich wäre ich ja schon mit dem braunen Zeug zufrieden gewesen...aber wenn ich jetzt schonmal das ORIGINAL hab muß ich natürlich schon nommal anfangen zu basteln

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2011)

Bin gespannt welches Plaste verschleißfester und welches leiser ist..

Angesehen davon wär doch so ein LV (passend zum Kunststoff) auch was für Dich ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2011)

Na, jetzt wart ich mal ab bis der Emän seins hat und dann kuk ich mir des mal genauer an
Wobei mir des 901 optisch aber immernoch beser gefällt.

Hab gerade gelesen Zonenschein soll pleite sein...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2011)

Zonenschein ... Was für ne Katastrophe  Gott hatte doch ein einsehen


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2011)

ich hab ja meins 

dann hätte ich auch gleich mal eine frage an die farbexperten:
ist ein gold-champaner-bronze eloxalton für den rahmen ok? der rest wird natürlich wieder in schwarz gehalten.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2011)

welches Zonenrad hast dir denn jetzt eigentlich gegönnt??


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2011)

ist nur ein gebrauchter zypher rahmen an dem ich ein wenig rum fräsen und feilen kann. wenn er mir nicht taugt kommt er wieder weg. war eine reine spontanentscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2011)

Da muss er jetzt soviele leichtbauteile ranbauen, das wieder nix funktioniert ... 

So ich fahr jetzt mal in die Nacht ... Daheim habt ihr sicher schön weis... Hier ists so ne zwiespaltige Geschichte


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2011)

ne ne, nur vernünftiger leichtbau. ziel ist 18.5kg und das sollte auch mit deinen haltbaren standardteilen gehen.


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2011)

Weiß nicht, was ich bis jetzt mitgekriegt habe gibts bei EMan keine "haltbaren" Standartteile


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne ne, nur vernünftiger leichtbau. ziel ist 18.5kg und das sollte auch mit deinen haltbaren standardteilen gehen.



18,5kg, was willst du denn ans Rad schrauben um ein so hohes Gewicht zu erziehlen

Hast du die Mühle mit BreMo??



> Daheim habt ihr sicher schön weis...



Ja...


G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, was ich bis jetzt mitgekriegt habe gibts bei EMan keine "haltbaren" Standartteile



das hast falsch verstanden. ichhabe mich ja in der vergangenheit immer als tester grenzwertiger teile im bergabsport bereit gestellt. dabei ist ab und an auch mal was kaputt gegangen. wenn ich jetzt aber bei emans standard teilen bleibe, dann sollte ja nix mehr hinüber gehen.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> 18,5kg, was willst du denn ans Rad schrauben um ein so hohes Gewicht zu erziehlen
> 
> Hast du die Mühle mit BreMo??



ja, hab die BreMo. will mal wissen wie das ist. gewicht ist gar nicht so schwer zu erreichen. der rahmen wiegt nackig ohne dämpfer 6kg. da war ich auch erst mal ganz schön paff. da ich aber hier und da mal was weg fräsen und feilen werde + neue steckachse + pulverbeschichtung runter und einer guten idee vom stylo könnten am ende vielleicht 5,5kg oder weniger raus kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ..... der rahmen wiegt nackig ohne dämpfer 6kg. ..... .



...Da ist ja mein RMX ein Leichtgewicht dagegen...

Dann laß dir na einen großen Fräser geben...da ist dann doch des eine oder andere Leichtteil angesagt um auf 18,5 zu kommen
Und die Bremo kann man ja auch gut dafür verwenden seine nassen Handschuhe dran aufzuhängen


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2011)

Schaun mer mal was draus wird  passt auf der einen seite gar net zum speedy, aber irgendwie dann doch zum schrotti 

bin mal gespannt was draus wird ... Farbe wird interessant  wo lässt es pulvern ?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2011)

Glaub er wil die Farbe nur runter haben und keine neue drauf....ist ja auch ein viertel Kilo....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Januar 2011)

ich will den rahmen eloxieren lassen, das wiegt ja fast nix. da gibt es genügend firmen die das in der umgebung machen.

wirkliche leichtbauteile sind momentan kaum vorhanden. brauch noch eine titanfeder und bei der kurbel muss ich sehen, was am besten optisch ran passt. isis kurbel werden ja immer seltener und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die middleburn zu schmal dran ausschaut.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Januar 2011)

Shit, kein Mitfahrplatz mehr nach Bozen am WE...

Hier hat nicht zufällig wer ähnliches vor und noch nen Platz frei ???

Ich hätte Zeit von Samstag bis Mittwoch... Wetter soll hervorragend sonnig werden bei bis zu 8 Grad.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2011)

Zum Schneerutschen könnt ich dich mitnehmen ...  im moment denk ich net an radlfahrn und wär auch net auf die Idee gekommen 

Aber du hast doch selbst nen Auto und Verdienst als schwerstarbeitender selbstständiger sicherlich genug um dir das leisten zu können


----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. Januar 2011)

Eman es geht nicht ums leisten sondern um ne Ansprache auf der Fahrt und vor allem hab ich schon mal bei einer weitaus kürzeren Strecke die Erfahrung gemacht wie es ist verletzt Auto zu fahren und seitdem bin ich gern zu zweit unterwegs.


Skifahren kann ich leider nicht aber bei dem vorhergesagten Traumwetter fällt mir schon was ein zur Alternative und es geht halt ein anderes Mal nach Italien.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2011)

@Stefan und alle die da sind: Hab mal morgen um 13ne mim Andy in Fleckl beim Hänky ausgemacht.
Zumindest fürne kleine Runde

G.


----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2011)

Naja, seit ihr fit? Wollte morgen auch a weng was fahren.  Aber wenn Du erst um 3 10 Uhr  weg willst, müß ma ja schon wieder die Lampe mitnehmen. Sonst rentierts sichs ja nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2011)

Fit...hehe...morgen ist mein Unfittag, komme ja erst heute Früh von der Arbeit heim 
Drum hab ich was ausgesucht was wahscheinlich nicht wirklich zum Fahren geht
Hoffentlich funktionieren um 6,5 Uhr meine Beine überhaupt schon

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2011)

Piste runter geht sicher ... Also keine Ausreden 

Bin aber eh net im Lande, also net dabei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich da bin fahr ich mit, wenn nicht nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich da bin fahr ich mit, wenn nicht nicht



Andersrum wärs auch schwierig

G.


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2011)

Hab grad draußen was gearbeitet. Brrrh, sch... Ostwind und im Schatten minus 6°. Da werd ich, wenn überhaupt, nur ne kleine Falchlandrunde drehen. 
Ab und zu muß ich auch mal auf Weichei machen...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2011)

Ganz schön viel los aufm Berg ... Hat aber net wirklich gestört 







@speedy ... Na wann bist wieder Skitourfähig , na bei dir eher boardtour aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2011)

Am kleinen Okoberg war viel mehr los....aber es war ja auch des Wetter viel besser

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2011)

bei dir is das wetter immer besser .... selbst wenn ich dabei bin   is halt subjektiv *fg*

werd jetz mal radlfahrn ... wird zwar hier in rgbg auch net richtig funzen, aber zumindest die sonne nutzen


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel los aufm Berg ... Hat aber net wirklich gestört
> 
> @speedy ... Na wann bist wieder Skitourfähig , na bei dir eher boardtour aber egal



da hast ja eine richtige autobahn erwischt. mir fehlt noch das ersatzteil vom kurzski, was eigentlich schon seit letzter woche da sein sollte. werd morgen dem mal hinterher telefonieren.
dann müssen wir nur noch ausreichend schnee finden.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2011)

Ja ... Schnee liegt net viel ... Aber dadurch is die lawinengefahr auch ziemlich gering ... Sonst wär ne luftanhalten und hoffen Stelle drin gewesen


----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2011)

@Jörg: Wars jetzt am OKO eher fahrbar oder mehr tragbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: Wars jetzt am OKO eher fahrbar oder mehr tragbar?



Unlohnend....also zumindest wennste net den Schmiererweg rauf und runter fahren willlst.
Wanderwege sind unfahrbar und geplättete Winterwanderwege sind ansich sogar bergab fast unfahrbar....an bergauf ist da garnet zu denken
Und die Menschenmassen wegen dem strahlenden Sonnenscheiun taten ihr übriges

Wobei, wennste heute oben gewesen wärst hätte sich wohl sogar alles gelohnt.
Wegen der tollen Weitsicht über den Wolken und den recht warmen Temperaturen oben in der Sonne

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Januar 2011)

@eman
ich hab ein nagelneues board, dass soll doch nicht gleich so aussehen, wie das letzte mal. da muss schon noch ein wenig schnee fallen.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

Da ja kein Schnee mehr fällt und du deswegen dein Board nimmer nutzen kannst, kannst ja gleich Samstag den Snowdual mitfahren.
Dann machen wir eine extra Rohloffwertung


@Popefan: Was tust denn Freitag ein wenig machen?? Hast net Zeit für einen Radtag am Oko
Tumer erst Strecke in Bigri ausstecken und ein wenig Liftfahren...muß ja eingefahren werden und dann nommal hoch um nach Liftschließung die Skipiste runterheizen

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Januar 2011)

Wo ist ein Snowdual und Skipiste runterfahrn??

Ich müsst mal schaun was im bayr. Wald los ist. Theoretisch müssts derzeit ganz gut gehn weil Temperaturen im Keller und aufgrund Naturschneemangel evtl. Kunstschnee der sich besser komprimieren lässt...


----------



## heifisch (31. Januar 2011)

Am Lattalift auf der Skipiste Am kommenden Samstag, 5.2, von ca. 18-20Uhr. Immer 2 Leute gegeneinander, der schnellere kommt weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wo ist ein Snowdual und Skipiste runterfahrn??
> 
> Ich müsst mal schaun was im bayr. Wald los ist. Theoretisch müssts derzeit ganz gut gehn weil Temperaturen im Keller und aufgrund Naturschneemangel evtl. Kunstschnee der sich besser komprimieren lässt...



Das hab ich dir doch schon irgendwann geschrieben, daste da auf jedenfall mit ein paar Kupels vorbeikommen sollst...tssss....alter überleser

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2011)

Hmm ... Is ja fast schad das ich da net im Lande bin 



heifisch schrieb:


> der schnellere kommt weiter.



Hmm ... Warum net der langsamere


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> ich hab ein nagelneues board, dass soll doch nicht gleich so aussehen, wie das letzte mal. da muss schon noch ein wenig schnee fallen.



Hmm ... Dann is das Wetter zu schlecht, das nächste mal hast kein bock und zuletzt hab ich dann keine Zeit 

Was macht die Suche einer neuen Chefin


----------



## heifisch (31. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Warum net der langsamere



Weil das Rennen dann ewig dauern würde


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Januar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Warum net der langsamere



Beim Motocross Fahrtechnikkurs als es um die Balance mit Bike ging war der langsamere bzw. der der nicht vorzeitig mit irgendwas den Boden berührte der Sieger. Das dauerte gar nicht so lang über eine Distanz von 10m. 




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hab ich dir doch schon irgendwann geschrieben, daste da auf jedenfall mit ein paar Kupels vorbeikommen sollst...tssss....alter überleser
> 
> G.



Soll ich das jetzt aufs Alter oder auf ne Flasche Rotwein schieben das ich das vergessen habe???  Gibt es da noch weitere Infos im Internet wo ich mir alles wieder eintrichtern kann???

Insiderinfos wie Latalift hilft mir leider wenig... eigendlich garnix, sorry.

Darf man denn vor oder nach dem Rennen auch noch auf der Skipiste fahren??


----------



## heifisch (31. Januar 2011)

Wenn du Facebook hast, kannst du mal hier gucken: Bullheadhouse
Eben leider nciht, du darfst nur während dem Rennen auf die Piste..


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Weil das Rennen dann ewig dauern würde



Oke, das ist ein Grund


So, muß die Okobefahrbarkeit auf neuesten Stand bringen.
War heute 2mal oben.....von Bigri aus
Einmal bei Tageslift mit genialer Skipistenabfahrt und danach eine Nachtabfahrt auf dem Wanderweg.
Also Wanderweg ist in gutem befahrbaren Zustand...so zirka 3,2 von 5 möglichen Sternen.
Leute mit guter Bergaufperformäns....also so Emans und Franzams....also verrückte halt, hätten dien Winterwanderweg sogar bergauf hochschruppen können.
Normale Erdlinge müssen halt des meiste schieben oben
Aber zur Zeit auf jedenfall eine reise wert

Hier noch ein paar Tagesimpressionen:
Der Eman wird auch gleich die Neuerung für den Samstag an meinem Rad erkennen

















Beschriftung dazudenken...





Und den Orion mit dem Rigel und dem rötlichen Beteigeuze....und M42 kann man auch erkenne...hab ich auch noch fotographiert






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Beim Motocross Fahrtechnikkurs als es um die Balance mit Bike ging war der langsamere bzw. der der nicht vorzeitig mit irgendwas den Boden berührte der Sieger. Das dauerte gar nicht so lang über eine Distanz von 10m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter...schiebs aufs Alter
Naja denke die ein oder ander Fahrt bevor man sich zu zweit da runterstürzt wird man schon fahren können.
Der Latallift ist direkt am Parkplatz vom Hauptlift auf den Oko hoch...in Bischofsgrün.
Ist so ein kleiner Lift mit guter Steilheit für so eine Aktivität...so 200m lang.

G.


----------



## heifisch (31. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, halbe Stunde einfahren und dann Rennen, alles ab 18 Uhr


----------



## sepalot (31. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einmal bei Tageslift mit genialer Skipistenabfahrt und danach eine Nachtabfahrt auf dem Wanderweg.


 
Hi Jörg,

scheena Bildla .

Bist du da im Lift auf der Nordseite mitm Bike?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> scheena Bildla .
> 
> Bist du da im Lift auf der Nordseite mitm Bike?



Nööö, ich steh am Wahrzeichenfelsen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (31. Januar 2011)

Aso! http://panoramaleben.de/index1.php?...ion=Ochsenkopf&player=auto&version=SPIVPlayer

Da war ich noch net. Hab nie so genau gewußt obs den Stein mitm Ochsenkopf drauf wirklich gibt .


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2011)

Guck an, der Jörg hat neue Reifen 
Und auch mal ne gescheite Lampe mit nen vernünftigen Abstrahlwinkel mitgenommen  


Wie isn der Michl bei den Bedingungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Guck an, der Jörg hat neue Reifen
> Und auch mal ne gescheite Lampe mit nen vernünftigen Abstrahlwinkel mitgenommen
> 
> 
> Wie isn der Michl bei den Bedingungen?



Hatte Helm- und Lenkerlampe
Hab für die 2te Fahrt extra den normalen Helm aufgezogen
Aber bei minus 12 Grad bei eintreten der Dunkelheit...zumindest im Tal...war selbst der Kopfüberzieher nimmer wirklich Ohrenwärmend
Vielleicht stell ich noch das aus verschiedenen Gründen gescheiterte Versuchsnachtvideo rein

Reifentechnisch müßte man natürlich einen direkten vergleich zu normalen Reifen haben um eine Aussage zu treffen.

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2011)

Meinst es ist Samstag genug Fun, dass es sich für mich rentiert zum OKO zufahren?


Mann eh, am OKO hats momentan  -4° und hier wos immer schön ist schon -12°, brrrhh!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (31. Januar 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wenn du Facebook hast, kannst du mal hier gucken: Bullheadhouse
> Eben leider nciht, du darfst nur während dem Rennen auf die Piste..



Bin leider nicht bei ****book, sorry.

Schade das man nur zum Rennen oder mal nem Testrun auf die Piste darf. Gäbe es denn drum herum noch irgendwas empfehlenswertes um ca. 200 KM Anfahrtsweg zu rechtfertigen?
Was kostet das ganze eigendlich, wie läuft die Anmeldung usw.


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2011)

rechtfertigen? wenn Samstag das Wetter schön wäre, könnt man ne schöne gepflegt Tour tagsüber fahren und asbend mit der Jugend Blödsinn auf der Piste machen


----------



## speedy_j (31. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da ja kein Schnee mehr fällt und du deswegen dein Board nimmer nutzen kannst, kannst ja gleich Samstag den Snowdual mitfahren.
> Dann machen wir eine extra Rohloffwertung



bin nicht da, es haben sich neue probleme aufgetan....




OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Dann is das Wetter zu schlecht, das nächste mal hast kein bock und zuletzt hab ich dann keine Zeit



ich bin halt sensibel, das andere thema dümpelt so vor sich hin.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst es ist Samstag genug Fun, dass es sich für mich rentiert zum OKO zufahren?
> 
> 
> Mann eh, am OKO hats momentan  -4° und hier wos immer schön ist schon -12°, brrrhh!



Denke schon das der Funfaktor ausreicht.
Aber wie du schon sagst, da ist ja noch ein Berg daneben mit einer spaßigen Abfahrt

@Pyro: Glaub es kostet nix....und wenn die Bedingungen passen...siehe oben, gibts den Berg.
Werd am Freitag wohl auch mal auf dem Berg sein (hoffentlich mit dem Stefan) und kann dann auch von den aktuellen Bedingungen berichten

@Speedy: Ist deine "neues" Auto schon wieder kaputt


G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Februar 2011)

selbst mein altes auto war nie so kaputt, dass es nicht mehr fahren konnte. ne ne, muss am freitag mal wieder nach dunkeldeutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. Februar 2011)

@ jörgo... scheene bilder  Da bekommt man ja gleich richtig lust mit hoch zu fahren ..

Wir halten mal Freitag fest. Müsst schon klappen, Lampe ist auf jeden Fall geladen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo... scheene bilder  Da bekommt man ja gleich richtig lust mit hoch zu fahren ..
> 
> Wir halten mal Freitag fest. Müsst schon klappen, Lampe ist auf jeden Fall geladen




Gutgutpoput
Verdammt, muß jetzt gleich werkeln...auf allen Bergen oben ist schon wieder Sonnenschein und richtig warm.
Hier ist trübe Kältesuppe und immernoch -7.5Grad.


@Spidi: Hättest dir anstelle von deinem Dunkeldeutschlandrad lieber sowas wie das hier gekauft.
Ist ein Leichtgewicht gegenüber deinem...und wäre mal interessant gewesen wie das Wippverhalten bei dem Rad bergauf ist.
Würd ich gerne mal mit Rohloff ausprobieren

http://www.piollie.ch/piollie.php?id=29&news=0

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Februar 2011)

also nach leichtgewicht sieht das ding ja nun auch nicht gerade aus. cove hat so einen ähnlichen rahmen aber schon seit jahren im programm.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also nach leichtgewicht sieht das ding ja nun auch nicht gerade aus. cove hat so einen ähnlichen rahmen aber schon seit jahren im programm.



Naja, er ist immerhin 1,5kg leichter wie der Zonenstrahl.
Der von Cove wird schon lang nimmer produziert...glaub ich.
Aber von NS Bike gibts einen richtig schönen...aber nur für kurze Menschen

G.


----------



## heifisch (1. Februar 2011)

Kosten tuts nichts, anmelden muss man sich auf nicht vorher, aber was kleines zu gewinnen gibts wohl 

naja, steht auch nicht so viel mehr in facebook. nur start 18uhr mit einer halben stunde einfahren und dann 1 1/2 stunden rennen ungefähr. man darf vorher nicht mitm bike auf die piste und danach auch nicht mehr..
ansonsten, halt erst skifahren und bike dabei


----------



## franzam (1. Februar 2011)

Jörg, hast recht gehabt. Man kann den Winterwanderweg raufschruppen. Allerdings gings nur beim ersten mal 

Wetter oben richtig geil und unten richtig kalt(-11°)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (1. Februar 2011)

Wow, supertolle Fotos...

@ heifisch: Das einzige was ich mit Ski kann ist Apres Ski. Wenn ich damit in der Früh anfang kann ich um 18 Uhr auch nimmer biken... 


Jörg, Iglu ist nix mehr oder? Weil ich dacht an ein Winterbiwak nach dem Rennen...

Wobei - Antenne Bayern meldete zuvor für Samstag bis 11 Grad Plus !!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

@Püro: Nö, Iglu kannste vergessen ....und die Plusgrade sind auch wo anders in Bayern


@Franzam: Hast dich extra auf den Asenturm hochgequält 
Noch besser ist es aber bei solchen Bedingungen wenn der Schnee weg ist und es unten regnet, und man hat den ganzen Tag im Sonnenschein geklettert
Warst "nur" 2mal oben....für dich doch zu wenig


G.


----------



## heifisch (1. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> @ heifisch: Das einzige was ich mit Ski kann ist Apres Ski. Wenn ich damit in der Früh anfang kann ich um 18 Uhr auch nimmer biken...


 dann geh biken


----------



## franzam (1. Februar 2011)

3mal


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

Angeber

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2011)

Hmm.. Evtl. Bin ich am we im Lande ... Aber Rennen trotzdem net da der jörg zuviel geheimtraining gemacht hat 

Mal schauen 

Temperaturmässig könnts so grad noch gehen denk ich ... Wird ja wärmer ...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2011)

Hab neue Tourenski  ... Zum wieder kaputt machen 








Und ne billige Bindung dazu


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2011)

Ahha....hast dich zum aktuellem Leichtbautrend hinreißen lassen

Hatte kein Geheimtraining

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2011)

Na leichtbau is das noch net ... Aber nachdem ich am we normale Tourenski in der Hand hatte, von denen glaub ich beide leichter waren als bei mir einer 

~600g zu ~1,3 kg der Duke ... Is schon krass 

Ski sind ungefähr gleich schwer, also zumindest nen kg weniger


.... Geheimtraining ... Na so oft wie du in letzter Zeit am Okopf warst ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2011)

Ich mach nur immer gleich mehr Bilder.....und die reichen dann für Beiträge an verschiedenen Tagen

Ja das die Ski wieder Prügel sind, hab ich schon erkannt
Und wie steif fühlt sich so eine Bindung den an????


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (2. Februar 2011)

was für radl sollt´ ma da am samsdoch nehma? DH oder enduro?

samstag wirds ja scho gatschig.....  :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2011)

Ich werds Endurotourenrad nehmen...bin zu lang nimmer mit dem Dhler gefahren
Wobei auf losem Schnee ein etwas längeres Rad besser/sicherer zu beherrschen wäre

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Februar 2011)

Ok, bin am Samstag nicht beim Snowrennen dabei. Die Anreise aus Bozen ist definitiv viel zu weit. Ich trink lieber 2-3 Schoppen Rotwein mit guter Pasta und Pizza!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2011)

Bozenwetter sieht net schlecht aus ... Wenn ich die protektoren hier hätt, wär ich vielleicht runter ... Sag wies war ... Aber das machst ja eh 

In den Alpen is maximale sonnenscheindauer angesagt


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ok, bin am Samstag nicht beim Snowrennen dabei. Die Anreise aus Bozen ist definitiv viel zu weit. Ich trink lieber 2-3 Schoppen Rotwein mit guter Pasta und Pizza!



Ja des wäre mir auch zu stressig.


Soderla, so wäre es wahrscheinlich ratsam seine Sattelstütze für die Liftbügel vorzubereiten....wie von Pyro gelernt





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2011)

die Akkubefestigung is schon brachial  haben die da kein Flutlicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die Akkubefestigung is schon brachial  haben die da kein Flutlicht?



Nein das ist doch nur für die Nachttour danach...oder morgen.
Hab ich eben erst gebastellt 
An dem Rad gibts echt keine einzige Stelle wo man sonst einen Akku befestigen könnte ohne das er stört
Nach meinem letzten Disaster am Tillenberg mußt ich jetzt ja mal handeln

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2011)

thema rennen:

in lenzerheide sollen schon wie hälfte der startplätze weg sein. wollen wir dieses mal ein wenig eher zuschlagen als dann in den letzten stunden in panik zu verfallen?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> thema rennen:
> 
> in lenzerheide sollen schon wie hälfte der startplätze weg sein. wollen wir dieses mal ein wenig eher zuschlagen als dann in den letzten stunden in panik zu verfallen?



Um dann das Rennen nicht mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein das ist doch nur für die Nachttour danach...oder morgen.
> Hab ich eben erst gebastellt
> An dem Rad gibts echt keine einzige Stelle wo man sonst einen Akku befestigen könnte ohne das er stört
> Nach meinem letzten Disaster am Tillenberg mußt ich jetzt ja mal handeln
> ...



Komisches Rad hast du da... Sollte man sich natürlich vorm Radkauf angucken


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Um dann das Rennen nicht mitzufahren



das eigentliche rennen ist ja einen tag vorher, wie der jörg zu sagen pflegt.
na ja, ich war ja damals noch kopfmäßig angeschlagen, das könnte ja dieses jahr besser sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das eigentliche rennen ist ja einen tag vorher, wie der jörg zu sagen pflegt.
> .



So isses

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2011)

hmm ... das bringt mich zu einer frage, wie sieht eigentlich der Grobplan Sommer Radlfahrn aus


----------



## franzam (3. Februar 2011)

In Anbetracht des Neuschnees wird morgen nix zamgehen,oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> In Anbetracht des Neuschnees wird morgen nix zamgehen,oder ?



Also mim Stefan hab ich schonmal auf jedenfall so 18Uhr sowas ähnliches wie ausgemacht
Vielleicht "düs" ich vorher schon einmal hoch
Glaube am Oko hats kaum Neuschnee gegeben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, so wäre es wahrscheinlich ratsam seine Sattelstütze für die Liftbügel vorzubereiten....wie von Pyro gelernt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jörg das geht aber sehr viel dezenter.... 








edit da sieht mans noch besser:


----------



## franzam (3. Februar 2011)

Jörg, wann ist bei dir von wo aus vorher?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

@Püro: Ich kann aber meine Sattelstütze raus und reinschieben...und er hat einen normale gekröpfte Stütze, ich mußt dicker drüber bei der ROOX wegen den Schrauben....aber er hat den Gleichen Sattel


@Fränzäm: Weiß noch net ob ich früher wegkomm....aber würde dennoch von Bigri oben neuer Vogelherd wegdüsen.
Früher wäre dann so das man auf jedenfall schonmal bei gut Helligkeit runterfahren kann...genau wissen tu ich des erst aber so um 14:30 rum und so.

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2011)

Neuer Vogelherd sagt mit nix.
Hast Du noch meine Händinummer? Kannst Dich ja mal rühren, wennst was genaueres weißt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2011)

Aufgrund eines Zwischenfalls haben wir für Bozen jetzt 2 Plätze frei... Abfahrt Samstag ca. 5 Uhr Umgebung Regensburg, Sonntag abend sind wir wieder da...

Jemand Zeit und Lust auf Sonne, 14 Grad und Rotwein?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines Zwischenfalls haben wir für Bozen jetzt 2 Plätze frei... Abfahrt Samstag ca. 5 Uhr Umgebung Regensburg, Sonntag abend sind wir wieder da...
> 
> Jemand Zeit und Lust auf Sonne, 14 Grad und Rotwein?



Erledigt, voll.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2011)

Jörg und Stefan vom Winde verweht?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

Komme gerade mim Stefan zurück vom Oko....die ganzen guten und auch die für vielleicht manchen eher verherrenden News gibts erst wennn ich wieder aus der Badewanne draußen bin

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

Soderla draußen aus der Wanne und Bier in der Hand

Also erstmal der ganze Oko besteht nur noch aus weichem Papschnee.
Bis zum Gipfel heute ununterbrochener Dauerniesel
Also wer morgen vorher noch mit dem Rad rauf will...ist nicht lohnend:kotz:


Jetzt zum Rennen die Fakten:

Nun ja der Hang ist auch nur Papschnee, aber gut beherrschbar....zumindest war es eben gerade so.
Haben eben ausgemacht das die Strecke ab 16:30 befahren werden kann.
Wenn denn die Tore rechtzeitig da sind und wir sie zum Abstecken haben.
Rennbeginn ist ja um 18Uhr.
Aber ich hoffe mal das die um 16:30 stehen.

Zum Lift: Macht euch gut Gummi hinter den Sattel, dadurch das der Gummi durch den Schmelzeschnee naß wird und der Schmelzeschnee in der Liftspur selber sind kein Ponyhof beim sich Hochschieben lassen

Also bis dahin ist alles supa und dürfte gut Spaß machen

Soderla, jetzt gibts noch eine Kleinigkeit über die noch niemand geredet hat...und ich auch erstmal grinsen mußte.
Aber egal...es gibt nur Lift...aber kein Licht
Da die anderen Aktivitäten alle mit Fackeln stattfinden ist beim Biken auch kein Flutlicht vorgesehen
Aber für was haben wir denn unsere teuren Lupines gekauft
Wird den Spaßfaktor wahrscheinlich eher erhöhen

So des wars erstmal

G.


----------



## heifisch (4. Februar 2011)

Die Fackelidee hat was  



Bin aber doch nicht dabei - liegt nicht am licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2011)

Die Ausreden zur späten Abendstunde zählen alle nicht  

@ Jörg. Wo sind die Bilder??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die Ausreden zur späten Abendstunde zählen alle nicht
> 
> @ Jörg. Wo sind die Bilder??



Auf dem Fotoapparat

G.


----------



## heifisch (4. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die Ausreden zur späten Abendstunde zählen alle nicht



Soll ichs lieber morgen Früh posten?


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2011)

Jap, das mitm Pappschnee hab ich auch festgestellt. War aber heut eh nicht mein Tag. Schalthebel abgebrochen, Speiche gerissen und 2LRS auch im A... Und das alles aúf ner kleinen Felsenrunde daheim und noch dazu ohne Abflug.

Zum Glück war ich nicht mit Euch unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Jap, das mitm Pappschnee hab ich auch festgestellt. War aber heut eh nicht mein Tag. Schalthebel abgebrochen, Speiche gerissen und 2LRS auch im A... Und das alles aúf ner kleinen Felsenrunde daheim und noch dazu ohne Abflug.
> 
> Zum Glück war ich nicht mit Euch unterwegs



Verdammt und wir hatten nur Spaß und keine Deffekte
Was haste denn angestellt...und hast die beiden LRS schon wieder rausgezogen?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2011)

Na zum Glück bin ich Net heimgefahren viel spass morgen, aber irgendwie komisch, das es immer dann, wenn mitm radl auf der skipiste gefahren werden soll das Wetter Net mitspielt 

Hat im Moment hier noch 6 grad


----------



## Pyrosteiner (4. Februar 2011)

Hier taut es wie verrückt - morgen früh ist der Schnee hier weg.

Das mit ohne Licht wird sicher lustig... viel Spass.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na zum Glück bin ich Net heimgefahren viel spass morgen, aber irgendwie komisch, das es immer dann, wenn mitm radl auf der skipiste gefahren werden soll das Wetter Net mitspielt
> 
> Hat im Moment hier noch 6 grad



Hatte am Gipfel noch plus 1 Grad, aber mit totalen Windböensturm
Ab Montag wären wahrscheinlich wieder top Bedingungen wenn es Nachts wieder in die Minusgrade geht
Hier in Neusorg ist auch gerade Sturm angesagt
Da hauts den Schnee ganz schön weg die nächsten Tag

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2011)

Also wirds schneefrei mit gemeinen Eisplatten zwischendrin. Für Spikes zuwenig und für ohne zuviel

Bei mir wars heute nur allgemeines Zusammentreffen von Verschleißerscheinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Also wirds schneefrei mit gemeinen Eisplatten zwischendrin. Für Spikes zuwenig und für ohne zuviel
> (



Genau so schaut die Tendenz für nächste Woche aus
Wobei diverse Gebiete komplett Eisfrei werden dürften

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Wind werden heute am OKO eh die Lifte stehn. Wäre also sehr ruhig


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei dem Wind werden heute am OKO eh die Lifte stehn. Wäre also sehr ruhig



Ja der Wind wird wohl die Gpfelbahn ein wenig stoppen.


@Rennen: Wir können jetzt wohl doch Flutlicht gekommen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2011)

@Stefan: Wo warste denn

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Februar 2011)

@ jörgo...  habs leider net rechtzeitig geschafft  Sorry...

Wie wars denn??


----------



## franzam (5. Februar 2011)

Wars überhaupt was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2011)

War mehr als ein radlfahrer anwesend ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wars überhaupt was?



sie hat gewonnen.
er flog raus.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> War mehr als ein radlfahrer anwesend ?


1+39 ca insgesamt so in etwa vielleicht...Frauen natürlich entsprechend weniger...daher ja das Ergebnis...BEVOR du frägst...4


----------



## sepalot (5. Februar 2011)

War doch heute ne Gaudi. Hoffentlich gibts des mal wieder. Aber weniger Sülze bitte - das war ein Schienenrennen . 

Hab leider nur paar Zitterbilder  von oben.

Der Jörgo noch ganz zuversichtlich






Auf die Plätze, fertig, ...





Der Sepp war denk ich als Einzigster stielecht mit kurze Hosen angetreten 





und hat sich runtergestürzt  (im warsten Sinne des Wortes )





Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> sie hat gewonnen.
> er flog raus.



...dafür eß ich jetzt deine Maiskölbchen

Irgendwie hät ich vorher net so oft fahren sollen...mein Beine sind total erschöpft

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2011)

Oh mei ... So tiefer Schnee .... Da hab ich nix verpasst


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...dafür eß ich jetzt deine Maiskölbchen
> 
> 
> G.


ahhh nein,nicht doch die Maiskölbchen...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Februar 2011)

Schnee? Was ist das? Ich hab nen Sonnenbrand... grrrrr!!! Die Bozener Höhensonne doch glatt in der Wirkung unterschätzt und der Rittentrail war staubig das man mit Abstand fahren musste.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Schnee? Was ist das? Ich hab nen Sonnenbrand... grrrrr!!! Die Bozener Höhensonne doch glatt in der Wirkung unterschätzt und der Rittentrail war staubig das man mit Abstand fahren musste.




Im Schnee kriegt man schneller nen Sonnenbrand  also der erste Satz ergibt keinen Sinn 

Also alles perfekt zum radlfahrn hör ich da raus? Fotos? Gib dir mal Mühe zu zeigen wie geil es war 

Die Woche soll's ja zuerst mal so bleiben, also ists bald vorbei mit dem Schnee. Sind jetzt schon krasse frühjahrsbedingungen mit auffirnendem geilen Schnee oben und keinem Schnee unten.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Februar 2011)

Ui da bin ich ja froh das kein Schnee da war sonst wär das noch schlimmer...


Eman am Rittentrail war ganz oben noch ne ca. 5m lange Eisplatte - der Rest staubig! Am Kohlerntrail ziemlich am Ende in ner Kurve eine sehr böse grosse Eisplatte die mehreren Leuten zum Verhängnis wurde und im weiteren Verlauf auch nochmal 2 kleinere. Schnee hab ich nur weit weit weg auf den Berggipfeln und auf der Fahrt in Österreich gesehen - dort aber auch nicht mehr viel!

Fotos haben wir vom Fahren leider gar nix gemacht, nur ein paar Standfotos. 

Darfst aber glauben das alles perfekt zum Radlfahren war und die Eisplatten werden sichtlich kleiner im Tagesverlauf!

Da so weit war der Schnee weg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2011)

Ahhh, die klassische Ausruhstelle 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2011)

nur wenn man jörg heisst.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, da man bei der Abfahrt ja nur einmal anhält um zu bereden wo man unten rausfährt ist diese Stelle schon einladent

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Februar 2011)

Speedy es war zu heiss zum durchfahren. Ein Trinkstop war aus Sicherheitsgründen bei jeder Abfahrt angebracht und speziell beim Kohlern auch vor und nach dem Steinfeld am Abgrund.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2011)

Mhm jetzt auch nen doppelfrontflip...

sieht scho irre aus!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/01/26/bienve-aguado-steht-double-frontflip/


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2011)

Das krasse dran ist, wie oft der out of control durch die Luft fliegt bis es geklappt hat

Und die BMX sind noch krasser drauf ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afc2ZBZhtUk&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - BMX Big Air X Games 16[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2011)

Heut sind wir beim Bouldern von der Polzei vertrieben worden...weil sich Autofahrer von uns scheinbar belästigt gefühlt haben
Im tiefen Wald kommst mim Luchs und Auerhahn in Konflikt, im lichten Wald mit Flechten und Moosen und außerhalb vom Wald mit dem gemeinen Autofahrer...ich fühl mich so ausgegrenzt

Krasss

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2011)

Ja ... Jede Abweichung vom scheinbar normalem ist hierzulande nicht zulässig  so ist das halt


----------



## boulderro (9. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr da net mal hinterfragt warum ihr vertrieben worden seid. Des is echt ein Witz, da dürft ja an der Püttlacher, Tüchersfelder oder sonstwo keiner mehr klettern, da düsen leider auch tausend Autos vorbei. Oder habt ihr vielleicht für einen gewissen Kalender Aufnahmen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2011)

Der Kalender war doch diesmal im Bayerwald

Naja einige Blöcke sind recht nah an der Autobahn...eigentlich hätta ja Cobra 11 kommen müssen

G.


----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, das kenn ich. Wir hatten mal ne Kletterroute über einen österreichischen Tunnel gelegt. Wollten das Ding Tunelvision nennen. Aber die Schandis waren anderer Meinung: "Was fällt Ihnen ein! Deutsche Bohrhaken in österreichische Berge zu schlagen...." 

Naja, man wäre bei einem Sturz vielleicht an einem LKW vorne drangepappt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Februar 2011)

Wie nah ist denn nah?


Es gibt immer Leute die sich über alles aufregen. Jörg, dann warte auf dichten Nebel dann sieht Dich keiner.


----------



## heifisch (9. Februar 2011)

dichten nebel haben wir hier on mass, du siehst nichtmal 50m weit
jetzt musste hier bloß noch nen felsen finden


----------



## Pyrosteiner (9. Februar 2011)

Dichter Nebel ist bei uns hier auch schon den ganzen Tag und ich musst mich heut schon sooooo unter Kontrolle halten nicht mal nen Ausflug mit der Suzi zu machen bei so vorteilhaften Sichtbedingungen


----------



## heifisch (9. Februar 2011)

der schall wird ja auch ganz leicht gedämpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. Februar 2011)

Übrigens war in TIR den ganzen Tag Sonne...


... aber ich im Raum SAD und R unterwegs


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Februar 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> der schall wird ja auch ganz leicht gedämpft



Ja aber nur ganz leicht.... aber solang man zum Schall nichts sieht passts auch wieder halbwegs


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens war in TIR den ganzen Tag Sonne...
> 
> 
> ... aber ich im Raum SAD und R unterwegs




Es gibt Zeiten, da glaubt man hier gar nimmer, das es die Sonne überhaupt noch gibt 
Aber besser nebel, als die Sonne im Gesicht und trotzdem arbeiten müssen 

Bild vom we .. Noch liegt Schnee in den bergen, aber wenn's so weiter geht, dann nicht mehr lang ...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2011)

Also hier ist seit Tagen strahlender Sonnenschein...wir haben halt alles aufgegessen

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Februar 2011)

Arbeiten bei Sonne wäre mir trotzdem lieber als im Nebel...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2011)

Die Leute in Arzberg hab wohl die Teller am besten abgekratzt...da kam der Nebel glaub ich als letzters an
Waren heut mal wieder Zuckerhut ausprobieren, weils dort richtig schneefrei ist...wohl durch die viele Sonne

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Arbeiten bei Sonne wäre mir trotzdem lieber als im Nebel...



Wennst draussen arbeitest dann sicher ...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (10. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Leute in Arzberg hab wohl die Teller am besten abgekratzt...da kam der Nebel glaub ich als letzters an
> Waren heut mal wieder Zuckerhut ausprobieren, weils dort richtig schneefrei ist...wohl durch die viele Sonne
> 
> G.




Dort an dieser Talsperre war damals auch supertolles Wetter fürs Feuerwerk. Muss was dran sein das die Leut dort besonders brav sind.

Eman, ja.. draussen arbeiten war heut angesagt.


----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Leute in Arzberg hab wohl die Teller am besten abgekratzt...da kam der Nebel glaub ich als letzters an
> Waren heut mal wieder Zuckerhut ausprobieren, weils dort richtig schneefrei ist...wohl durch die viele Sonne
> 
> G.



Zuckerhut? Du könntest ja auch mal Mitleid mit mir Nichtfranken haben und mir immer sagen wo des is 

Edit: Gugl hats mir auch verrraten


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Februar 2011)

Des is glei bei orzberch. 

Geht Sonntag was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Zuckerhut? Du könntest ja auch mal Mitleid mit mir Nichtfranken haben und mir immer sagen wo des is
> 
> Edit: Gugl hats mir auch verrraten



Ich will die Sonne aber für mich alleine

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Februar 2011)

Gibts da eigentlich ein paar Trails mehr als zum  See runter?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Gibts da eigentlich ein paar Trails mehr als die Richtung See runter?



Na den auf der anderen Seite runter nach Elisenfels....der ist 3-4mal so lang, wenn man die Heizerfeldwege dazunimmt. Und der Weg weiter nach Arzberg ist ansich auch komplett ein Trail...kann man so sagen....ja kann man

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2011)

@Popefan: Hab eben deine EsEmEs gelesen....das Wetter schaut ja net so ergibig werdend aus für heut
Aber ab morchn solls ja wieder besser sein....und heut hat ich "ansich" sowieso einen Ruhetag eingeplant

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Februar 2011)

Japp war dann heut a Ner unterwegs. 

Morgen ist's recht schlecht bei mir aber Sonntag würds wieder gehen


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Februar 2011)

Mhm irgendwie total eingeschneit grad...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2011)

Wie wahr, wie wahr

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2011)

Voll ruhig hier 

Wie schauts im Wald aus ... Mitm radl wird nix gehen ?.... Bin morgen noch im Lande und werd die neuen tourenbretter ausprobieren. Die sinnhaftigkeit dieser Dinger is mir selbst nimmer ganz klar.







Und natürlich mal wieder Berge  ... Bin am Samstag in nen brutalen hungerast gelaufen ... 1700 hm mach auch ich net nebenbei  
Um 5 aufgestanden, quasi nichts getrunken und kaum was gegessen


----------



## speedy_j (15. Februar 2011)

wo warst denn da? nach richtig viel schnee sieht das aber auch nicht aus. ob das dieses jahr noch mal was wird????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (15. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ob das dieses jahr noch mal was wird????



leider NEIN !


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Voll ruhig hier
> 
> Wie schauts im Wald aus ... Mitm radl wird nix gehen ?.... Bin morgen noch im Lande und werd die neuen tourenbretter ausprobieren. Die sinnhaftigkeit dieser Dinger is mir selbst nimmer ganz klar.
> 
> ...



Hast dir nen neuen NP Lenker gekauft?....fürs 601?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Japp nen neuer 1500er Lenker fürs noch streng geheime LV 1201 

@Speedy... 
Ne Schnee liegt sehr wenig ... War aufm weg zum lüsener fernerkogel ... Stubaier Alpen 
Ich kann mir im Moment net vorstellen das das diesen Winter noch was wird. Aber auf Tour is eh der weg das Ziel und Net der Schnee... den kannst mitm Lift einfacher haben


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp nen neuer 1500er Lenker fürs noch streng geheime LV 1201
> 
> @Speedy...
> Ne Schnee liegt sehr wenig ... War aufm weg zum lüsener fernerkogel ... Stubaier Alpen
> ...



Ah, das mit variablen Federweg von 100-254mm und Energiezurückgewinnung beim Bremsvorgang für den Grubermotor

Bin heut wahrscheinlich mal am Oko, aber zu Fuß.....da wo das Eis ist
Da oben ists so kalt da müßte sogar radeln gut gehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Energierückgewinnung hat das Ding Net nötig ... Hat doch den ersten kernfusionsreaktor in miniaturform... 

Sitz grad am okpflift im nebel (gewohntes Rgbg Wetter für mich  ) ... Am Gipfel fehlt net viel zur Sonne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Energierückgewinnung hat das Ding Net nötig ... Hat doch den ersten kernfusionsreaktor in miniaturform...
> 
> Sitz grad am okpflift im nebel (gewohntes Rgbg Wetter für mich  ) ... Am Gipfel fehlt net viel zur Sonne
> 
> ...



Das mit fehlt net viel zur Sonne war jetzt ironisch, oder

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

Schreib mal wie hart und reifentauglich der Schnee ist.....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin stellenweise Wanderweg hochgegangen ... Die neuschneeschicht versteckt halt einiges, aber könnt schon gehen mit reifen

Ne ... Is kein Witz ... Zumindest nordseitig is komplett Nebel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

Hört sich ja garnet so schlecht an...hmmh.
Bist Nordseite hochgelaufen....Winterwanderweg...oder ganz von unten Bigri?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Fleckl Piste ... Ww ... Querfeldein ... Piste 
Nord ... Piste ... Rodelbahn ... Loipe ... WWw ...

Ich hab mir aber nie gedacht, sch... Ich hab das radl Net dabei

Das mit der Sonne hat sich auch erledigt, der Nebel is wieder dichter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

Gutgutpoput...also gut möglich, aber net 100 prozentig einschätzbarer Spaßfaktor.

Hättest doch auch mal am Eis vorbeischauen können, um zu schaun ob ausreichend da ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Japp das mit dem schwer einzuschätzenden spassfaktor trifft's ganz gut 

Wo klettert ihr da ... In den Steinbrüchen ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp das mit dem schwer einzuschätzenden spassfaktor trifft's ganz gut
> 
> Wo klettert ihr da ... In den Steinbrüchen ?
> 
> ...



Im obersten der Steinbrüche....wäre zumindest das Eis
Wennst an der große 5fachkreuzung von LLLoipe /Wanderweg stehst, dann geht noch ein 6ter unbenutzter Abzweig ins Backcountry nach rechts oben der direkt da hinführt...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2011)

@ eman hast du Urlaub oder wie??

Bin heut a daheim, aber krankeitsbedingt 

Voll der Mist!!


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman hast du Urlaub oder wie??
> 
> Bin heut a daheim, aber krankeitsbedingt
> 
> Voll der Mist!!




Krankspielen....Lusche

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Japp resturlaub gestern und heut ... 3 Tage bleiben noch 

Wenn ich meine Stunden vorschriftsgemäß bis Ende März auf 50 abbauen würd müsst ich erst wieder Mitte April arbeiten. Aber das wird mir wohl so nicht erlaubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Und Japp .. Krank sind normal nur die Harz 4 Empfänger ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp resturlaub gestern und heut ... 3 Tage bleiben noch
> 
> Wenn ich meine Stunden vorschriftsgemäß bis Ende März auf 50 abbauen würd müsst ich erst wieder Mitte April arbeiten. Aber das wird mir wohl so nicht erlaubt
> 
> ...



Und da sagt er kein Wort....hab doch auch Stundenabbauzwangsfrei.....darf aber 120 übrieg haben

Bin jetzt doch net am Oko.....Killkenny hat gekniffen

Kannst ja mal in WUN im Zuckerhut vorbeischauen und eine Runde mit Klettern
Ane ist eine diplomierte ausgebildete Sicherrerin
Sind so ab 13:30 dorten.....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2011)

Hey Hey morgen geh i scho wieder. aumen:


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

Mit meinen kaputten Fingern und Daumen klettere ich besser nimmer 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2011)

@ jörgo. Hast eigentlich schon gesehen dass lazy town wieder läuft


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo. Hast eigentlich schon gesehen dass lazy town wieder läuft



Sinds denn neue Folgen...da muß ich mir doch erstmal ein Bier aufmachen

@Eman: Alte Ausredenmaschine...Verdammt jetzt ist mir vorhin die Blitzidee gekommen die nächsten 3 Tage spontan nach Bozen zu fahren, aber hab eben den Wettercheck gemacht³


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2011)

morgen 18,4 mm regen ... japp ... net so toll 

und ausreden ... japp ... aber du übertriffst das mit den ausreden um welten


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....Killkenny hat gekniffen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2011)

@Killkenny und Eman: ...Ich verzieh mich jetzt in den Keller Kettenführung fräsen für morgen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2011)

@ Jörg, seit wann hast du ne Fräsmaschine?? Und nee ist die alte Staffel... Aber ich kenn ja noch nicht alle Folgen 

@ all, so hab mir den Life Cycles jetzt a mal angeguckt... mhm ich weiß noch nicht ob ich die ganzen Computeranimationen gut finden soll oder ob wieder ein Stück reelle Welt verloren ging...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

Da du ja dafür kein Geld ausgeben würdest...wo kann man den Leif Seikels umsonst anschauen???

Ne hab keine Fräsmaschine, man muß halt die Drehmaschine andersrum verwenden









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

Am Oko ist heut gar kein Nebel...nur drunter untd drüber

Mit dem neuen Bild kommt man sich ja fast vor wie in der Skiwelt Okoamade








G.


----------



## franzam (16. Februar 2011)

@LB Björn   : ist das jetzt der LV Wunderstoff? Test/Fahrbericht?

Zitat aus LV Forum



schulte69 schrieb:


> @ LB Björn: Auch ne gute Idee!
> 
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452346 sind auch noch ein paar Infos für größere Menschen....


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2011)

björn??? Wow sieht ja aus wie fast n richtiges Skigebiet, nur ohne Pisten... 
Das schlimme ist, dass die Nordabfahrt a rote Piste ist.... 

Sieht schick aus deine KettenENTführung


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

Na dafür ist die Südabfahrt doch was für dich...ist ja Orangsch

Werd dann mal ein Bild im montierten Zustand reinstellen.
War heut bei dem tollen Sonnenschein lieber ne Ecke Bouldern in der Wildnis.





Bin eben nur mal ne "schnelle" Runde um den Häuserblock gefahren....ist zu wenig holperig um eine Ausssage zu treffen.
Da ja die wichtigste Funktion bei mir Geräuschlosigkeit ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

+ Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag +







+ Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag +


G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Februar 2011)

hast morgen auch noch frei? dann kannst nämlich noch mal in den keller gehen und weiter fräsen. nehme ich so wie es ist, die grundplatte passe ich mir dann an.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hast morgen auch noch frei? dann kannst nämlich noch mal in den keller gehen und weiter fräsen. nehme ich so wie es ist, die grundplatte passe ich mir dann an.





Stell lieber mal ein Bild von deinem Zonenschatten rein...und waste schon alles abgefräst hast

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Februar 2011)

bin grad noch am fräsen, dauert ja ganz schön lange, wenn man alles per hand machen muss. einspannen etc. ist ja mit so einem fertigen rahmen auch nicht mehr so einfach.
geht dann erst noch zum entlacken und eloxieren. dann gibt es vielleicht ein bild.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag + Bildnachtrag +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht stoark aus !!! 

Ich hab über sowas schon mal vor 10 Jahren nachgedacht  Hatte es damals aber wegen des schlechten Wirkungsgrades wieder verworfen...
glaubst nicht dasst arg Reibungsverluste hast damit.... ich mein im Verlgleich zu ner gelagerten Rolle ?!?

Ich mein welchen Vorteil versprichst du dir davon? Wartungsfreiheit??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sieht stoark aus !!!
> 
> Ich hab über sowas schon mal vor 10 Jahren nachgedacht  Hatte es damals aber wegen des schlechten Wirkungsgrades wieder verworfen...
> glaubst nicht dasst arg Reibungsverluste hast damit.... ich mein im Verlgleich zu ner gelagerten Rolle ?!?
> ...



Mein Hauptgrund war ansich, weil ich doch die Kette, entweder oben oder unten wegnehmen mußte um das Laufrad wegen der Steckachsaufnahme herauszunehmen...bei Platten und so.
Mußte doch da die Kettenführung immer lockern und wegschieben um die Kette rauszubekommen = untragbar, besonders bei extremer verdreckizität
Drum brauchte ich ein offenes System.

Als Vorteil hat sich sogar ergeben das es so gut wie geräuschlos ist, im Gegensatz zum Kettenröllchen
Reibungswiderstand ist glaub ich absolut zu vernachlässigen.

Die letzten geräusche im Holterdipoltergelände kamen vom oberen Teil, wobei ich noch net weiß wie laut des Teil oben jetzt ist.
Der Franzamgummi war jedenfalls lautlos

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sieht stoark aus !!!
> 
> Ich hab über sowas schon mal vor 10 Jahren nachgedacht  Hatte es damals aber wegen des schlechten Wirkungsgrades wieder verworfen...
> glaubst nicht dasst arg Reibungsverluste hast damit.... ich mein im Verlgleich zu ner gelagerten Rolle ?!?
> ...



Das is doch nen megahyperspezialweltraumkunststoff mit negativem reibungskoeffizienten  da musst aufpassen das die Kette im Stillstand nicht durchgeht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das is doch nen megahyperspezialweltraumkunststoff mit negativem reibungskoeffizienten  da musst aufpassen das die Kette im Stillstand nicht durchgeht



Bringt ungefähr 1000 Watt....hab auch extra eine BMX Kette montiert und extrastarke Bremsbeläge eingewechselt, weil ich ja jetzt auch bergauf bremsen muß

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2011)

@ jörgo. Ach stimmt ja. Mhm des is an sich blöd mit dem ausbau... Na ich bin mal auf den Fahrtbericht gespannt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2011)

Oh mei...ohmeiomei...da kommt man zurück und hier schneits wie wild:kotz:

Poh, war das mal wieder genial absolut schneefreie Einspurpfade zu heizen in BB...und das sogar bei Sonne.
Aber um sich an dieses Rutschelaub zu gewöhnen waren schon ein paar arg viel Kurven nötig diesmal....lag wohl am Rad

@Popefan: Hast du morgen net eher aus und Zeit für eine Runde radeln


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2011)

@ jörgo... mhm morgen ist gaaaanz schlecht, aber weter soll ja a net so der Reißer werden oder??

Eher mal am Sonntag... Da würds relativ gut passen bei mir...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2011)

Wetter, Wetter.....immer diese Zuckergußlullies
Hast gesehen der ganze Schleimgrubensteinbruch ist vollgelaufen


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Februar 2011)

Was isn da schleimgrubensteinbruch?? In pullnaraath der??


----------



## franzam (17. Februar 2011)

Geht übermorgen was?
evtl. Morgen, aber erst am nachmittag.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2011)

@Popefan: Wenn des noch zu Pullernreuth gehört dann mein ich den

@Franzam: WoEnd mal kuggn....

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2011)

Was isn z.Z. im Fichtelgebirge für ein Beik-egwipment notwendig?

@Jörg: Welche Plaste isn jetzt besser?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Was isn z.Z. im Fichtelgebirge für ein Beik-egwipment notwendig?
> 
> @Jörg: Welche Plaste isn jetzt besser?



Weiß net und weiß noch net, weil ich noch net weiß wie und ob des obere Teil scheppert oder net scheppert
Weiß netmal wie die Bedingungen vor der Haustürumgebung sind...aber da werde ich jetzt mal überprüfen


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2011)

Kuckst du Stefan, der ganze Steinbruch voller Wasser
Das ist der Blick Richtung der großen Felswand mit den beiden Höhlen in der Mitte
Bis zur Abruchkannte voll





Und kuckst du nomml Stefan, der schöne Einzelpfad Richtung Dragoner zusammengematscht





Und kuckst noch nommal, das ist eben im Keller entstanden, bevor du gefont hast.





G.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2011)

Is es etzt was vernüftiges zum fahren dieses WE, oder sollte man lieber zu Hause bei Mutti bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2011)

Also Son hätte ich zeit, der Popefan auch. 
Der ist aber zur Zeit im Kössaineraum unterwegs...mal schauen was er sagt zu Fahrbarkeit.
Bei uns hier im Wals bleibt man immernoch überall stecken

Evtl. wäre ja so eine franzamsche "Todesrunde" in der Waldnabtalgegend eine Option.

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Februar 2011)

Bin jetzt die ganze Zeit nur noch zu internen Rotweinrunden gekommen- kann also nicht sagen wies im Wanata aussieht. Aber man könnts ja mal riskieren..


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2011)

Kurzer kössainebericht. Wärmendster bergauf zu fahren geht mehr oder weniger nur sehr bedingt. Forststraße geht eh super. 
H weg bin ich nur oben gefahren dann aus zeitgründen den Trail rüber bis zur forststraße und wieder hoch.  
H weg funktioniert aber perfekt!!! Kein eis. Keine Sülze. Richtig fester und griffiger Schnee !!! 

Bin dann weils so gut ging sogar nochmal hoch und nochmal wärmendster runter!! War supi!!

Denk dass h weg Richtung luisenburg a gut geht!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2011)

Tolle Lampenbefestigung....sollte einen Überschlag überstehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2011)




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2011)

Oder 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2011)

Warst ziemlich am Ende an der Stelle....hattest ja nur noch 0 Calorien

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn ma Sonntag nen Nachtritt richtung Kösser oder OK machen könnten wär nicht schlecht. 
Ich komm frühesten 14:00 aus der Arbeit raus


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2011)

Also 1400 klingt jetzt für mich a recht ordentlich   

Könnte evtl klappen bei mir!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2011)




----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2011)

deine motivation bei dem schnee möchte ich mal haben. bin da wohl doch zu sehr pulververwöhnt.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2011)

Man muss das beste draus machen ... Wegen der Abfahrt brauchst eh Net Touren gehen ...


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2011)

aber genau wegen der abfahrt gehe ich touren. irgendwas läuft da bei dir falsch.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2011)

Na ... Falsch läuft da eher bei dir was ... Wennst mit'm radl bergab Fahrn willst, benutzt auch den Lift ... Und fährst keine Tour ...

Wenns dir im Schnee nur um die Abfahrt geht, dann nimmst aber ganz schön viel Aufwand dafür in kauf ...


----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2011)

ich sehe, du hast die vorzüge des unberührten hanges mit pulver ohne ende noch nicht zu schätzen gelernt. da nehme ich gerne die anstrengungen beim aufstieg in kauf. feile mal noch ein wenig an deiner tiefschneetechnik und du wirst auch auf die helle seite der macht gezogen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

Verdammt da muß ich dem Eman richtig recht geben
Speedy du bist auf der dunklen Seite

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2011)

Und? Wie ist es nu wegen heut?? 

Wer wie wo wann??


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

So spät Nachmittag ist mir natürlich zu spät...muß heut ja auch noch in die Arbeit.
Aber ist eh viel zu kalt draußen
Könnte wenn dann höchsten irgendwo dazustoßen wenn ihr Kösser fahrt und direkt nach dem Kaffee die Heimreise nommal direkt antreten

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2011)

Es ist wirklich saukalt  Was tun?
Mmh, vll fahr ich nur ne kleine Runde daheim?
Meld mich kurz nach 1 nochmal


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

So jetzt hab ich den Salat...jetzt darf ich erstmal gemütlich essen gehen und dann noch eine Runde spazieren bis zum Kaffee
Das ist das richtige für so einen Tag

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2011)

Du Armer, gibts nur Salat..


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Du Armer, gibts nur Salat..



Fleischsalat wäre ja auch Salat

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2011)

Brrrrr.... Ja sauuuuukalt draussen. 

Im windchill wohl -18 grad 

Glaub ne minirunde reicht heut wirklich aus...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. Februar 2011)

Wär ein ideales Wetter für nen Outdoortag aber ich sitz seit Stunden hinterm Mischpult auf nem Kinderfasching und mach hell + dunkel...


Tolles Winterwetter ist bei Euch noch....


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich sehe, du hast die vorzüge des unberührten hanges mit pulver ohne ende noch nicht zu schätzen gelernt. da nehme ich gerne die anstrengungen beim aufstieg in kauf. feile mal noch ein wenig an deiner tiefschneetechnik und du wirst auch auf die helle seite der macht gezogen.



Du hast es immer noch net verstanden ... Nen tiefschneehang is sicher schön ... Aber wennst dich auskennst, kannst den auch mitm Lift haben und das sogar öfter ...

Zur Zeit musst die Abfahrt aber sowieso ganz ausblenden, da du sonst verzweifelst und kotzt  aber es is auch spannend den schnee zu suchen 

Und Is doch im Sommer nix anderes ... ne schöne Abfahrt wennst mitm radl hochgefahren bist nimmst halt mit ... Wenn ich richtig bergab fahrn will, fahr ich zum Lift  und tret net für eine anteilsmäßig sehr kurze Abfahrt hoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

Und hat sich heute wer das Gesicht eingefroren...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Februar 2011)

@eman
es ist hoffungslos....


@all
so lenzerheide wird langsam aber sicher knapp mit den startplätzen. was machen wir?


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hat sich heute wer das Gesicht eingefroren...
> 
> G.



War mal kössaine oben. Sogar 2 mal. 

H-weg ging perfekt!!! 
Und ohne Wind ging's sogar mit den Temperaturen. 

Warst du wo??


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> es ist hoffungslos....
> 
> 
> ...




Ja es ist hoffnungslos ....

Lenzerheide ... Mitm iPad seh ich nix ... Aber warum der Stress ?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @all
> so lenzerheide wird langsam aber sicher knapp mit den startplätzen. was machen wir?



Oke, ich fahr mit...fällt genau auf meine Freiwoche, so hab ich schonmal keinen Urlaubrechtzeitigbeantragsstreß

@Popefan: Am Waldstein....pohh ist es da winterlich in der Gegend

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Februar 2011)

Waldstein. Wow war ich scho ewig nimmer. Biken oder klettern oder was?? 

Ja kann ich mir vorstellen. Kössaine is a noch richtig Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ..... Biken oder klettern oder was??



Essen und trinken...und dann wieder trinken und essen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2011)

am okopf liegt auf jedenfall mehr schnee  sieht aber auf dem foto viel schlimmer aus als es war ... war net der ganze hang zu fuss


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am okopf liegt auf jedenfall mehr schnee  sieht aber auf dem foto viel schlimmer aus als es war ... war net der ganze hang zu fuss


 tschuldige bitte:   *duckundweg*


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

Das ist dann wohl das was man beim Fahrradfahren schieben nennt

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2011)

So wies auschaut wärs mitm Bike eh gscheiter gewesen.

Ansonsten geb ich Kilkenny recht


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2011)

Oko scheint auch schön fest zu sein.....




G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2011)

@ eman    

@ jörgo, ja denk dass alle viel begangenen Wanderwege recht gut gehen dürften zur Zeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist dann wohl das was man beim Fahrradfahren schieben nennt
> 
> G.



Ne ... Das nennt man beim radlfahrn tragen  ... Schieben war aber auch dabei -> mit Ski von Schneerest zu Schneerest steuern 
Auch wenn's sehr traurige Bedingungen sind in den unteren Bereichen ... Irgendwie war's geil und nen abenteuer   und da meine Ski seit dem metertiefen Schnee  im November mitm Speedy total zerkratzt sind is es für die Ski eh egal 

Wer will lenzerheide denn alles mitfahrn ?


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer will lenzerheide denn alles mitfahrn ?



Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher...


----------



## speedy_j (21. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer will lenzerheide denn alles mitfahrn ?



na wenn der jörg schon mitfährt, dann mach ich auch mit. zumindest das hauptrennen am samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na wenn der jörg schon mitfährt, dann mach ich auch mit. zumindest das hauptrennen am samstag.



Eigentlich ist das ja kein Rennen am Samstag sonder ein Zeitfahren...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na wenn der jörg schon mitfährt, dann mach ich auch mit. zumindest das hauptrennen am samstag.


 
und für alpe d´huez bist zu feig oder wie? 

ich für meinen teil hab irgendwie keinen bock drauf da da immer mehr deppen unterwegs sind


----------



## speedy_j (21. Februar 2011)

bei alpe d`huez macht mir der schnee angst und bange. da kommt ja wieder meine rillenphopie zum tragen. wie lange haben wir denn da noch zum anmelden?

wenn du dir mal wieder mühe geben würdest, dann fährst doch eh unter die ersten 10. schon hast den deppenhaufen nicht mehr vor dir. lenzerheide kenne ich und liegt mir, bei den anderen müsste ich erst mal schauen, was der kopf dazu sagt. weisst ja... was der bauer nicht kennt...


----------



## Ray (21. Februar 2011)

Da der Bayreuth-Thread scheinbar verschwunden ist poste ichs hier:


----------



## speedy_j (21. Februar 2011)

mal schauen wie lang das 301 überlebt. endlich mal ein richtiger praxistest.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2011)

So nach den Schreckensbilder vom Eman mal wieder richtige Winterbilder, von heut, von einer klassischen Haustürrunde.

Einmal von weit...





...und nah





WarmduscherDH ist schon im 4 von 5 Sternemodus. Hat auch so gut wie keine Längsrillen
H-Weg ist auch richtig gut zu fahren

@Stefan: Bin in der Dragonerführe hoch und über die Schurbachscharte nach Kössein und dann den WD-Dh weiter auf den Peak Kösser aufgestiegen.
Dann den Wasserstoffpfad Richtung Pass des Wurmlohs runter.
Hab mich dann dazu verführen lassen die Hirscherhüttenabfahrt mitzunehmen, um Richtung des kleinen Bergdorfes Schwarzenreuth zurückzukommen...bis zur Hütte ists auch gut
Ab da  kaum mehr vorankommen, weil kein Forstfahrzeug wegen 10000 umgefallener Bäume da seit langen durchgefahren ist:kotz:

So und jetzt muß ich mir mal das Video eins drüber angukkn

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Da der Bayreuth-Thread scheinbar verschwunden ist poste ichs hier:



Immer her mit deinen Videos 
Wäre letzte Woche auch fast mal wieder zu Buchstein gefahren um ein wenig wie früher dort rumzuüben
Hatte mich dann aber für Pfadfahren und Freeriden in BB entschieden...war Schneefreisicherer

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2011)

@Ray, da fällt mir gerade diese Bild in die Hände....von Weihnachten 2003....sehr wiederholenswert und sehr gute Floweigenschaften bei richtiger Ausführung





G.


----------



## Ray (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe am Buchstein noch so viele Projekte  Ich hoffe dieses Jahr geht einiges davon. Zum Teil richtig spektakuläre Sachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (21. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


>


 
oh Jörg, da möcht ma doch gleich noch mal los . aber irgendwie find ichs im moment doch schöner ohne den schnee bei uns


----------



## sepalot (21. Februar 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Da der Bayreuth-Thread scheinbar verschwunden ist poste ichs hier:


 
hallo Ray, immer wieder schön deine videos zu sehen . ich müsst auch mal wieder an Buchstein - ist ja nur paar meter den berg hoch - aber was so nah ist, ist doch so fern 

der Bayreuth-Fred ist bloß schon auf seite 7 im unterforum abgerutscht :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331713&page=3


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei alpe d`huez macht mir der schnee angst und bange. da kommt ja wieder meine rillenphopie zum tragen. wie lange haben wir denn da noch zum anmelden?
> 
> wenn du dir mal wieder mühe geben würdest, dann fährst doch eh unter die ersten 10. schon hast den deppenhaufen nicht mehr vor dir. lenzerheide kenne ich und liegt mir, bei den anderen müsste ich erst mal schauen, was der kopf dazu sagt. weisst ja... was der bauer nicht kennt...



Also vom erlebnisfaktor ist Alp d'Huez ne andere (bewusstseins) Ebene 
Lenzerheide is schön, aber irgendwie erst die Vorschule. Aber denk das ich schon dabei wär. Alpe d'huez birgt bei mir die Gefahr die Erinnerungen kaputt zu machen...

Hab auch noch net mit mir ausgefochten, ob ich mal über die Alpen fahr (mit Teilfusskraft) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2011)

Wennst scho über die Alpen willst, dann hauptsächlich Vollfußkraft. Du bist doch nicht so ein Weichei


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2011)

Hmm ... Fährst mit  westliche Alpen Richtung Tessin oder so ähnlich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (22. Februar 2011)

Würde mich reizen, aber ob ich nochmal Urlaub bekomm?
Bin im Juli 1Woche in Briancon. Allerdings hab ich 2 Rennradler und meine Holde dabei.
Will aber das Bike mitnehmen und einige Hochtouren machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2011)

Ach diese kleine verschlafen französische Bergdörfchen mit seinen 11604 Einwohnern...soweit ich das noch im Kopf hab

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Würde mich reizen, aber ob ich nochmal Urlaub bekomm?


 
einfach nehmen und net lang fragen 

Bikepark Fahrenberg wird wohl nix wenn man das so liest ... hab ichs doch gewusst  

lenzerheide ... habt ihr euch schon angemeldet?


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lenzerheide ... habt ihr euch schon angemeldet?



bisher noch nicht. schließlich steht es 2,5:1,5


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2011)

Hä? Muss ich das verstehen?


Zur Abwechslung hat's in Österreich mal wieder geschneit


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2011)

jörg und ich sind dafür, du bist dir wie immer unschlüssig und der stefan hat sich erst mal dagegen gestellt. so schwer war das nun auch wieder nicht.

bin nach wie vor krank, also wird dieses wochenende auch nichts mit schnee und co.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2011)

Ich wußte doch das du nach wie vor krank bist...aber solange das nicht so wie beim Mehrdad ausartet ist schon noch im Rahmen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Februar 2011)

man merkt wohl schon, dass ich zuviel freizeit habe?
immerhin ist der zonirahmen jetzt fast fertig gefräst. nun gehts zum entlacken und eloxieren.
der mer typ mit seinem superantrieb scheint aber wirklich einen gewaltigen schatten mitlaufen zu haben. na ja, typischer araber in berlin.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jörg und ich sind dafür, du bist dir wie immer unschlüssig und der stefan hat sich erst mal dagegen gestellt. so schwer war das nun auch wieder nicht.
> 
> bin nach wie vor krank, also wird dieses wochenende auch nichts mit schnee und co.



Ich bin doch schon angemeldet  fast 

Krank bist, im Kopf oder ? 

Mehrdad?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2011)

Mehrdep...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219029


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mehrdep...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219029
> 
> ...



Ein visionär  ... Ohne solche würden wir heute noch in Höhlen leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2011)

wie schauts eigentlich aus daheim? lohnt es sich das radl mit heim zu nehmen am WE?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2011)

Hmmmh....ja

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2011)

Morgen wer Bock auf radlfahrn?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wohl zu spät dran... aber liegt in der Region Schirnding - Cheb noch Schnee??

Weiss das wer von Euch?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl zu spät dran... aber liegt in der Region Schirnding - Cheb noch Schnee??
> 
> Weiss das wer von Euch?



Arzberg ist schneefrei.....des ist an der Grenze dorten.


@Eman: Bin morgen am Okogipfel oben zum bouldern.
Hab vorgestern schon mein neues Gabelprojekt fertig gefertigt, zusammengebaut und ins Rad montiert und bin noch netmal dazugekommen es auszuprobieren
Hatte ne 58,5h Woche wenn ich heut nach hause komm...weil ich so wichtig bin und so

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2011)

Also ich wär Sonntag einsatzbereit.  
Denk scho dass die ganzen Wanderwege richtig gut funzen tun tun


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

@stefan ... 
Heut wär aber das Wetter schön  
Morgen hab ich aber auch Zeit ... Is ja net so schwierig bei mir 

Braucht man Spikes ? Will okopf Ski hoch, dann radl


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2011)

Wird Schneeberg gehen? 
dort täts mich mal wieder hinziehen


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

Gute Frage ... Könnt gehen ... Bin grad in fleckl ... Viel Schnee liegt nimmer ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Gute Frage ... Könnt gehen ... Bin grad in fleckl ... Viel Schnee liegt nimmer ...



...die Frisur hält....3 Wettertaft...


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

Bin grad oben ... Sonne ... Querfeldein ... Schnee hat grad so ausgereicht ... Ende 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (26. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...die Frisur hält....3 Wettertaft...
> 
> 
> G.



beim eman von frisur zu reden ist aber auch schon weit hergeholt.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

Ruhe in den hinteren bänken ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2011)

Hab heut a Baustelle gehabt. 
Für morgen schon ne Idee??


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2011)

Arbeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ruhe in den hinteren bänken ...



War genial heute, oder? Hab deine Spuren in beiden Richtungen gesehen.
Wie ist den Bigri runter....Fleckl hab ich gerade beim Runterlaufen erkuntschaftet....Spikepflicht
Hast net die Ane rufen hören wieste von Bigri hochgefahren bist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2011)

Ja erwern 

Mhm also wenn morng wer was treibt ich wär wohl dabei


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2011)

Wisst ihr davon näheres?

http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/marktredwitz/art2442,1449654


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War genial heute, oder? Hab deine Spuren in beiden Richtungen gesehen.
> Wie ist den Bigri runter....Fleckl hab ich gerade beim Runterlaufen erkuntschaftet....Spikepflicht
> Hast net die Ane rufen hören wieste von Bigri hochgefahren bist
> 
> G.



Japp ... Genialer Tag ... Untergrund gefroren ... Luft frühlingshaft 

War so genial, das ich 5 mal oben war 

Fleckl teilweise im Unterholz mit Ski Hoch... 
Bgrün mit Ski zwischen Piste und Lift hoch. Pistenzustand war echt gut, hätt ich nicht erwartet.

Mitm radl war ich zweimal in Bgrün, weils echt genial war. Das zweite mal hoch gings aber schon an die Substanz.

Die ane konnt ich net hören da ich Musik auf den Ohren hatte.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja erwern
> 
> Mhm also wenn morng wer was treibt ich wär wohl dabei



Mach mer halt einfach was ... Denk das sogar Schneeberg ochsenkopf gehen könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

@Franzam: Also das was da steht ist wirres Zeug...zumindest ist es etwas wirr geschrieben.
Wollen sie jetzt eine Strecke vom Berg dort oben runter basteln oder unten eine Rundfahrstreck
Aber lassen wir uns überaschen

@Eman: Hab ich mir schon gedacht daste Ohrenstöpsel drauf hast.
Aber die Bedingungen sind schon genial zur Zeit
Haste kein Wandererprop gehabt jetzt am WoEnd
Der Andy will glaub ich morgen Kösser fahren....
....dein Auto haste ja schön poliert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

Ach und von dem hier hab ich schon die Auswirkungen beim Runterlaufen gesehen

http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,1449676


G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (26. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Arzberg ist schneefrei.....des ist an der Grenze dorten.
> G.




Arzberg wahrscheinlich aber ab dann wurde es immer weisser und vor allem in der Früh um 8 Uhr in Schirnding - 12 Grad !!!!

Bei uns wars um 6 Uhr früh mit -5 Grad ja direkt warm dagegen. Das Umziehn viel da nicht recht leicht - die Sonne wärmte aber später schön und wir haben mittags die Grillsaison 2011 eröffnet.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach und von dem hier hab ich schon die Auswirkungen beim Runterlaufen gesehen
> 
> http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/fichtelgebirge/wunsiedel/art2460,1449676
> 
> ...



Ja für den schmarrn fahrn sie denn Wanderweg kaputt 

Wandererproblem gabs keins... Für das Wetter waren relativ wenige Leute unterwegs ...

Der Andi war heut schon auf der kösser ... Willst morgen radl fahrn ?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja für den schmarrn fahrn sie denn Wanderweg kaputt
> 
> Wandererproblem gabs keins... Für das Wetter waren relativ wenige Leute unterwegs ...
> 
> Der Andi war heut schon auf der kösser ... Willst morgen radl fahrn ?



Ja, der Wanderweg ist ja teilweise verschwunden...mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn der Schnee weg ist.
Soll ja irgendwie bis rauf gehen...und wird wohl spannend wie sich die Leute an den Stationen verhalten wenn die übliche Wegenutzer vorbeiziehen

Wenn ich am Vormittag mein Rad fahrfertig bekomm (sind noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die noch net passen), dann schon.

Der Andy würd aber nommal Kösser fahren...wobei mir es egal wäre wo

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2011)

Es schneit ... Hilfe ... Was mach mer da?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich werd mich auf jeden Fall mal auf Bike schwingen, ist jetzt nur die Frage ob z.b. Kösser oder flachlandrunde... 

Wann wollt da Andi wo sein??


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also ich werd mich auf jeden Fall mal auf Bike schwingen, ist jetzt nur die Frage ob z.b. Kösser oder flachlandrunde...
> 
> Wann wollt da Andi wo sein??



Zeit war noch net.
Aber wohl so gegen mittag rum.
Muß mal meine Spikereifen draufmachen....Kösser wäre heut glaub ich die bessere Wahl. 
Da ist man immer näher an der Kaffeestelle

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2011)

Ok ... Dann halt mer mal kösseine fest ... 1300?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

1300 Forsthaus oder wie??


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Hast mal mim Andy geSMSt wegen 13Uhr??

Mich macht gerade ein Knopf am Rad verreückt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

Nimm halt es nächste mal n reissverschluss wennst mit de Knöpfe so Probleme hast


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Dar Andy hat mim Peter 13:30 Forsthaus ausgemacht...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

13:30 erst... Okee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dabei

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

1330....

Mhm brauch ma Licht??


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2011)

Ok

Licht hab ich keins da ... Also müss mer früh genug wieder daheim sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Ich werf mal meine Piko rein.

Wennst ein Klebeband mitnimmst dann könnt ich die meine Stefanslampe geben...leihen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2011)

Ne 1 W positionsLed hab ich 

Na hab ich gleich nen grund früher abzuhauen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Lusche...außerdem reicht 1 Watt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2011)

Jörg und Piko, das ganze noch dazu am Lenker....


 ...beleuchtet 1 Quadratmeter genau unterm Rad 


Hab jetzt endlich mal nen 36er Blatt montiert und auch gleich den Bashguard ( von Jörg gefeilt -merci! )rangschraubt. Funzt einwandfrei!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2011)

Hatte die Lampe heute schon vorschriftsmäßig am Helm montiert....mur hamer sie heut nicht gebraucht

Fichtelgebirge H-Weg und Pütner geht richtig zu befahren

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Februar 2011)

H-Weg wie weit? Gehts über Hohe Matze bis Silberhaus?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Februar 2011)

So weit sind wir Net rum gekommen...
Aber gefühlsmäßig könnt's scha gehen. Sind super Bedingungen zur Zeit im Wald.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> H-Weg wie weit? Gehts über Hohe Matze bis Silberhaus?



Im Winter ist es weniger Stress, wenn man sich auf einen Berg konzentriert der sicher funktioniert  ... Aber könnt schon funzen

@Stefan ... Hättest net grad da fotografieren müssen, wo kein Schnee war


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Februar 2011)

@ eman joa, tarnen und täuschen halt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2011)

@FreddyFaulfan:Was haste denn die Woche für werkl? 
Hab gerade durch geschicktes Verhandeln ab Mittwoch...bei strahlendem Sonnenlachen...Urlaub raushandeln können

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Februar 2011)

so, nachdem es nicht mehr im geheimen weiter gehen soll, gehts halt hier weiter.

also eman, die neue saison geht bald wieder los, du wolltest dir einen neuen rahmen aufbauen. leg mal los!

@jörg
ich hab noch eine möglichkeit gefunden ca. 150g aus dem dunkeldeutschlandrahmen raus zu kitzeln. ist die neuste technolgie und mit weltraumkunststoff. hoffe mal nur, dass es hält, sonst bekomme ich wieder böse kommentare zu hören.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2011)

> @jörg
> ich hab noch eine möglichkeit gefunden ca. 150g aus dem dunkeldeutschlandrahmen raus zu kitzeln. ist die neuste technolgie und mit weltraumkunststoff. hoffe mal nur, dass es hält, sonst bekomme ich wieder böse kommentare zu hören.



Ich seh schon, wir müssen wieder alle 2km anhalten um irgendwas an deinem Rad rumzubasteln

Ach und bei 3 Leuten kann man doch nimmer von geheim sprechen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

@Franzam: Hast du noch nen Klotz von deinem schweizer Schneeräumgummi für mich über

@Bozener: Kaum ist man kein Geheimagent mehr und man wirft genaue Daten als Vorschlag in den Raum wirds still hier...oh ihr seit schon so meine Sorgenkinder

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2011)

wo war der konkrete vorschlag? kam der net vom speedy?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wo war der konkrete vorschlag? kam der net vom speedy?



Hast die SammelPn net bekommen

Moment....gleich....werds nommal hier her kopieren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

Sorry, dachte das ging an alle. Hab eben gesehen das es nur an den Speedy ging *rotwerd*



> Des ist beim Sorgenjörg rel. einfach
> Die 6Tage vom 12. bis 17. ists sehr gut machbar oder auch vom 9. bis 14. wäre ich dabei.
> 
> Aber wenn ich einen Tag später komm oder einen Tag vor euch wieder fahr wäre ja auch kein Beinbruch



Hmmh...warum fehlen denn die Smilies im Zitat

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2011)

april oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> april oder ?



Jepp

Muß jetzt los werkeln....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. März 2011)

so richtig über ein wochenende fr-mo geht es wohl bei dir nicht?


mal noch eine andere frage: hat jemand noch eine idee für leichte klickpedale mit käfig? die shimanos sind recht schwer, mit den crank brothers vom intense gab es probleme, time ist auch wieder recht schwer ... was bleibt da noch?


----------



## franzam (1. März 2011)

@Jörg: nicht denselben, aber dafür mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

@Franzam: Ist des genauso weich und gummirich? Des sind nämlich die Eigenschaften die ich bräuchte

@Speedy: Muß eines der beiden Wochenenden Arbeiten...eigentlich sogar beide, aber eines würde ich ohne Probs frei  kriegen.
Kann ich mir halt aussuchen....aber vorher und nacher hab ich auch keine normalen Arbeitszeiten.
Also das würde bedeuten, das wenn ich nommal einen Tag für ein solches komplette WoEnd haben wollte, müßte ich nommal 2 Tage Urlaub dafür opfern...schlechter Kosten/Nutzenfaktor

Aber wie gesagt, ich komm auch nach oder fahre halt eher
4Tage sollten es aber schon sein, damit sichs rentiert


G.


----------



## franzam (1. März 2011)

würde sagen ein kleines bischen weicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> würde sagen ein kleines bischen weicher



Noch weicher Hoffentlich kann mans fräsen
Kann ich mir die Tage da ein Stück hohlen...hab jetzt nämlich den Masterplan.
Die obere Führung aus SCS macht nämlich im Gegensatz zu deinem Material noch Anschlaggeräusche.
Und das obere Teil das ich noch aus dem Restmaterial von dir rausgequetscht hab ist etwas klein geraten....

G.


----------



## franzam (1. März 2011)

Ich spann mal ein Stück in meine alter Leier, dann sag ichs dir


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich spann mal ein Stück in meine alter Leier, dann sag ichs dir


----------



## franzam (1. März 2011)

Allssooo,   in meiner alten Drehbank mit nicht passendem Schneidwerkzeug hat sich das Zeug zumindest drehen lassen.

Da du besseres Ekwipment hast, wirds schon gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Allssooo,   in meiner alten Drehbank mit nicht passendem Schneidwerkzeug hat sich das Zeug zumindest drehen lassen.
> 
> Da du besseres Ekwipment hast, wirds schon gehen



Supa....welche Farbe hats denn?

G.


----------



## franzam (1. März 2011)

Milchig gelblich oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sorry, dachte das ging an alle. Hab eben gesehen das es nur an den Speedy ging *rotwerd*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




9 - 14 wär gut ...  Müsst auch arbeitstechnisch gehen ... Zweites Fenster geht net

Bozen oder von was reden wir?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 9 - 14 wär gut ...  Müsst auch arbeitstechnisch gehen ... Zweites Fenster geht net
> 
> Bozen oder von was reden wir?



Ja Pozen...oder gibts Auswahl??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2011)

@ Jörgo, ich könnt evtl ab mittag aus der Werkl abhaune... 

ab wann würdest denn starten wollen??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörgo, ich könnt evtl ab mittag aus der Werkl abhaune...
> 
> ab wann würdest denn starten wollen??



Oh mei, jetzt muß ich doch wieder umdisponieren. Hatte mich schon auf Sommerreifengefahre und Techniktraining eingestellt

Oko...Bigri...normal...Lifttrasse...Eis...diverse male

Ganz genaue Zeit kann ich jetzt noch net sagen...Ane will mich direkt von Erlangen aus besuchen im Laufe des Vormittags.

Aber so ab kurz nach mittag....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja Pozen...oder gibts Auswahl??
> 
> G.


 
ne, da du nen lift brauchst gibts net wirklich auswahl 

hab mir gestern nen rahmen bestellt, der das lapierre ersetzen soll ... mal schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne, da du nen lift brauchst gibts net wirklich auswahl
> 
> hab mir gestern nen rahmen bestellt, der das lapierre ersetzen soll ... mal schauen



Und wann kommt das 601...na jetzt rück schon rauß was für einen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, jetzt muß ich doch wieder umdisponieren. Hatte mich schon auf Sommerreifengefahre und Techniktraining eingestellt
> 
> Oko...Bigri...normal...Lifttrasse...Eis...diverse male
> 
> ...



Ah okee, kannst mir ja a net ÄHSÄHMÄHS schreiben 

Werd so ab 1300 startklar sein....


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wann kommt das 601...na jetzt rück schon rauß was für einen
> 
> G.


 
ne was ganz komisches mit nur 130 mm


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne was ganz komisches mit nur 130 mm



 kommst damit überhaupt klar?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne was ganz komisches mit nur 130 mm



Lass dich net so betteln...

130... jetzt gehts aber arg rückwärts mitn Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

Ein 301 MK2 mit 130mm Kit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommst damit überhaupt klar?


 
kommt die 160 mm BOS Deville rein  denk das das ganz gut gehen sollt. bin ja vom Singlespeeder gar keine federung hinten gewohnt. Das lapierre ist mir hinten zu weich


----------



## bed (2. März 2011)

Hallo Jungens,

ich komm aus der nähe von Weiden i. d. Opf. und wollte jetzt die Tage mal einen Abstecher ins Fichtelgebirge machen. Welche touren könnt ihr mir empfehlen ich und mein Kumpel fahren eher Enduro orientiert d.h. alles was fahrbar ist fahren wir auch bis auf größere Drops usw. 

Was könnt ihr mir für technisch anspruchsvolle Trails empfehlen bitte mit Wegbeschreibung hätte da was von dem Koeseine in Marktredwitz gehört. Ist der Trail noch aktuell ?

vielen Dank im Voraus.

bis denne bed


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2011)

@eman
stimmt, bist ja mittlerweile hardtailfeeling gewöhnt. heisst das dann aber auch das kein reiner downhiller mehr ins haus kommt?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

Naja, gegen hinten zu weich kann man recht einfach was machen und man hat dennoch 160mm Ferderweg...und es fährt sich wie 130.
Gegen zu hart kannst nichts machen...außer festzustellen das es bei der nächsten Gebirgstour mehr Platten und geschäpper gibt.....und man das Gefühl hat das man richtig schnell unterwegs ist...dieses Gefühl aber ständig unterbrochen, wird weil der eigentlich langsamere Fahrer mit 160mm ständig einem vor jeder Kurve fast ins Rad fährt

Aber weniger würde schon hier und da mal richtig Spaß zur Abwechslung machen


@Bed: Dir ist aber schon klar das im Fichtel noch tiefster Winter ist und kaum ein Weg...eigentlich keiner...schneefrei ist
Aber möglich ist zur Zeit eigentlich fast alles. Kösseine geht auch ohne Spikes.
Okogebiet ist Spikepflicht, wenn man sicher überleben will.
Werd ich aber gleich nommal mim Stefan ausprobieren.
Aber die Bedingungen sind für Winter und Schnee zur Zeit schon richtig empfehlenswert


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. März 2011)

Hallo ihr indaarbeitrumdrücker. 

Sind jetzt bei Topp Bedingungen schon das 2. Und nicht das letzte mal am oko oben   

@ Eman kann dich verstehen dass du so oft oben warst As letzte mal.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

Hier, schon bei halber Dunklelheit und 100Hms in den Knochen
Bitte erst die Ausreden in der Videobeschreibung lesen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

War heut mal wieder mitm singlespeeder unterwegs ... Is schon ne harte Sache nur einen Gang zu haben, aber hab den Flow dann doch wieder gefunden... Is einfach schön damit 

Da hier alles trocken und schneefrei is hat man frühlingsgefühle


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> War heut mal wieder mitm singlespeeder unterwegs ... Is schon ne harte Sache nur einen Gang zu haben, aber hab den Flow dann doch wieder gefunden... Is einfach schön damit
> 
> Da hier alles trocken und schneefrei is hat man frühlingsgefühle



Heut hat jemand im Arier (Kösserraum) einen Boulder erstbegangen und den auch Frühlingsgefühle genannt 

Nach der Flecklabfahrt sind´mer unsere 2te Abfahrt über den normalen Wanderweg nach Bigri. Der untere Teil davon, der mit den Stufen, ist ja mal genial
Der Stefan hat mal wieder rumgehampelt...siehe Bild





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier, schon bei halber Dunklelheit und 100Hms in den Knochen
> Bitte erst die Ausreden in der Videobeschreibung lesen
> 
> 
> G.



Das Video hättest besser Net rein ... Ihr seid da ja sowas von lahm runter... Gott hat euch Füße und Pedale an den kurbeln gegeben 
Ich bin über das Eis da in der lifttrasse mit mach 7 drüber ... Aufm vid wirkt das eher luschenhaft


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das Video hättest besser Net rein ... Ihr seid da ja sowas von lahm runter... Gott hat euch Füße und Pedale an den kurbeln gegeben



Das war nur die Anschauabfahrt....am Freitag gehts dann ungebremst runter über die Eisplatten
Und am WoEnd können wir dann ein Rennen fahren
Außerdem siehts schön aus wie der Stefan neben dem Rad runterrutscht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2011)

....sag lieber mal was´te dir wieder einreden hast lassen zu kaufen für einen Mikrofederwegsrahmen...hop jetzt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....sag lieber mal was´te dir wieder einreden hast lassen zu kaufen für einen Mikrofederwegsrahmen...hop jetzt
> 
> G.



er könnte ja auch die lieferzeit nennen, dann würde sich das alles schon eingrenzen.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. März 2011)

Ich werd euch doch Net sagen, was für ne Krücke ich gekauft hab


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war nur die Anschauabfahrt....am Freitag gehts dann ungebremst runter über die Eisplatten
> Und am WoEnd können wir dann ein Rennen fahren
> Außerdem siehts schön aus wie der Stefan neben dem Rad runterrutscht
> 
> G.



WE geht net, bin hoch droben in den Stubaier alpen ...

@Speedy ... Was isn jetzt mit Bozen, sag du auch mal was dazu. 
Könnten ja das schneezeugs mitnehmen und wo hochlaufen, sonst wird das diesen Winter nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2011)

Bozen:
ich kann mir momentan noch meine zeit einteilen. wobei eher so etwas wie fr-mo ganz angenehm für mich wäre. wegen skifahren reden wir in drei wochen noch mal. so wie die tendenzen momentan ausschauen, brauchst dann nix mehr machen, da schlicht kein schnee mehr liegt. und auf so ein gezuckel von schneefleck zu schneefleck habe ich keine lust.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> Bozen:
> ich kann mir momentan noch meine zeit einteilen. wobei eher so etwas wie fr-mo ganz angenehm für mich wäre. wegen skifahren reden wir in drei wochen noch mal. so wie die tendenzen momentan ausschauen, brauchst dann nix mehr machen, da schlicht kein schnee mehr liegt. und auf so ein gezuckel von schneefleck zu schneefleck habe ich keine lust.


 
oh mei ... so wenig schnee liegt nun auch wieder net ... aber 3 meter teifen powder gibts halt diesen winter net  ... wennst net willst OK 

bozen sollt mer relativ bald jetzt fest machen da ich sonst vielleicht nimmer frei nehmen kann.


----------



## franzam (3. März 2011)

Freitag hätt ich ab ca 15:00 Zeit. Geht was zam?
Wie schauts am Samstag mit ner ausgedehnten Tour aus?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Freitag hätt ich ab ca 15:00 Zeit. Geht was zam?
> Wie schauts am Samstag mit ner ausgedehnten Tour aus?



Ausgedehnte Tour...  

Mhm Samstag ist wohl eher schlecht bei mir. 
Sonntag wär ich aber für fast jeden Spass zu haben...


----------



## franzam (3. März 2011)

Sonntag hätt ich evtl. auch etwas Zeit


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Sonntag hätt ich evtl. auch *etwas* Zeit



Klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2011)

@Franzam: Laß die Tour einfach ein wenig über Nacht liegen, vielleicht zieht sie sich selber wieder zusammen
Sam muß ich werkeln...Son muß ich mal kuggn.
Und morgen bin ich def. am Oko. Hab heut Vormittag extra meine Rohloff wieder ins Izimu gebastelt....schaffe den Umbau mittlerweile in einer Stunde
Lifttrasse ist einfach die längste und beste Abfahrt von dem Hügel...muß man ausnutzen.
Und wenn man weiß das nach dem Eis immer kein Graben kommt, ist bremsen denk ich net notwendig....morgen werd ichs wissen
Das etwas längere Rad vermittelt da doch sehr viel mehr Sicherheit wenns schnell wird




> bozen sollt mer relativ bald jetzt fest machen da ich sonst vielleicht nimmer frei nehmen kann



Jep...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2011)

Hmmh....beim Zentrierversuch eben, wegen den 2 fehlenden Speichen, hat sich glatt noch ne 3te dazugesellt





Aber dafür läufts wieder einigermaßen rund
Und nein ich habe nicht versucht sie mit Klebeband zu reparieren

@Speedy: Willst du in deine Ostalu eigentlich auch ne Rohloff basteln...und auf welches Gewicht wolltest du nommal kommen???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2011)

Jetzt solltest schon langsam das Loch mal wieder auffüllen


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Willst du in deine Ostalu eigentlich auch ne Rohloff basteln...und auf welches Gewicht wolltest du nommal kommen???
> G.



nein, das zoni wird erst mal ein reines bergabab radl. hat außerdem zuviel federweg und da ich beim intense den unterschied schon gut wegen der ungefederten masse gemerkt habe, bleibe ich erst mal beim schalter. vielleicht könnte man sich das mal überlegen, wenn ich den umlenkhebel auf weniger federweg angepasst habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2011)

@jörg, oh mei... Noch a bissl und as Spaceshuttle kann des als Wurmloch verwenden... 

Hast wohl versucht die Speichen mit Klebeband zu kleben???


----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

Jörg: Ab wann willst du biken?

edit: hat sich erledigt. es hat ja schon plus 5° am OK. Da wirds bis nachmittag ziemlich sulzig werden


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

Möglichst früh...kann aber keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen. Will vorher noch das Ein oder Andere tun.
Werd aber am oberen Bigriparkplatz Vogelherd stehen und mich ausschließlich in der Lifttrasse vergnügen
Also ein leichts mich zu finden

Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum der Emän nur noch 130mm Federweg haben will.
Er will wohl auch andere Linien fahren um die Abfahrtsstrecken zu verlängern...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20601448"]A Hill in Spain on Vimeo[/ame]


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2011)

Cooles Vid


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2011)

alter schwede, die engländer sind doch verrückt!


----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

Wie gings heut am OK?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

War heut dreimal von Bigri aus oben...kotz.
Die Bedingungen sind einfach genial
Und mußte natürlich ein Rehabilidietätsvideo machen bei der letzten Fahrt.
Damit der Emän auch wieder mit mir fährt
Mit dem langen Dhler gehts schon richtig ab...und bei der dritten Fahrt hat sogar des Abheben im Eis schon funktioniert






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie gings heut am OK?



Hab ständig nach dir Ausschau gehalten....brauchte doch einen Kaffeegesellen.
Hab dann meine Pause am Warzeichenblock gemacht

Perfekte Bedingungen...Nachmittag ist da wo die Sonne reinschein etwas Sulze, was aber nur bergauf ein Nachteil ist

Vielleicht mach ich gleich morgen nach der Arbeit nommal 2 Abfahrten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie gings heut am OK?



Hei nommal, nur damit du weißt auf was du dich einlaßt...und das steilere davon hab ich netmal fotoiert



















G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

Wann ist bei Dir nach der Arbeit?
Wenns nicht zu früh ist, tät ich dir ein paar Kg Extremeleiseplaste mitbringen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wann ist bei Dir nach der Arbeit?
> Dann tät ich dir ein paar Kg Extremeleiseplaste mitbringen



Wenn du meinen Vorgesetzten fragst auf jedenfall später wie die realität sein wird
Wenn ich es schaffe um 5e früh dort anzutanzen werd ich 12fe aufhören.
Könnte dann auch direkt von der Werkl da hin fahren.
Aber wenn ich 13ne mal anpeil dort am Parkplatz ist das glaub ich gut kalkuklliert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

Wennste natürlich erst später kannst ist mir auich recht


...seh ich gerade





G.


----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

LV? Oje, dann muß ich schon wieder Reifen wechseln?

wegen mir auch erst  4zehn Uhr oder später. Gegen Mittag kommt der Nachbarsohn  -ich soll mal seinen Marzzocchi TST in seinem TUES anschauen. Der saut anscheinend etwas.
Wenn der Dämpfer halbwegs funktionsfähig ist, bring ich den jungen Wilden vll. auch mal mit ( falls er sich traut )


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> LV? Oje, dann muß ich schon wieder Reifen wechseln?
> 
> wegen mir auch erst  4zehn Uhr, Gegen Mittag kommt der Nachbarsohn  -ich soll mal seinen Marzzocchi TST in seinem TUES anschauen. Der saut anscheinend etwas.
> Wenn der Dämpfer halbwegs funktionsfähig ist, bring ich den jungen Wilden vll. auch mal mit ( falls er sich traut )



Ja, dann machmer halt 14 Uhr Vogelherdparkplatz
Am besten so. Einmal hoch, dann Bigri net ganz runter dann wieder hoch, dann kehr ich ein ess was, laß dich derweile ins schnöde Fleckl fahren. Dann kommste wieder hoch tust Kaffee trinken (ich auch) und dann fast ganz nach Bigri runter......cooler Plan

G.


----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

äh, wie kommt ma am besten zu dem Parkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> äh, wie kommt ma am besten zu dem Parkplatz?



Tust du den net kennen tuen tun
Moment ich kug mal bei gugelörs...


G.


----------



## franzam (4. März 2011)

Das da kenn ich, wirds aber nicht sein:

http://www.klettern.frankenjura.com/php3/select_fels.php3?id=5-03-66


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Das da kenn ich, wirds aber nicht sein:
> 
> http://www.klettern.frankenjura.com/php3/select_fels.php3?id=5-03-66



Neeeeeiiiin, ist etwas abseits davon

Gib einfach mal "Ochsenkopfstraße, Bischofsgrün" bei Google Mabs ein. Die Straße endet genau am Parkplatz

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2011)

Heut war dann wohl mal der Antifranzamtag
Aber bei der Eisabfahrt ging ja wieder alles gut, bis zum.....da wo das Navi nimmer dran war 










Sieg über das Eis





G.


----------



## franzam (5. März 2011)

Aber elegant wie der A... am Schleifstoa


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2011)

Wer war denn da noch alles dabei??


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2011)

Der Franzam hatte noch Nachwuchs dabei...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. März 2011)

Na sauber  
Also ich werd heut mal ab 12 auf der kösser sein mich da mit sabrina treffen und dann im Anschluss noch bissl drum rum fahren. 


Nur mal falls wer extremlangeweile hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2011)

Mal wieder nen paar fotos vom WE ... War aber davor sehr zweigespalten zwischen radlfahrn am okopf und den echten Bergen 

Die echten Berge warn besser  ... 2 Tage keine Wolke und ich war mal wieder auf nem richtigen Gipfel.
Die schneebedingungen waren sogar speedytauglich. Die neuen Ski schwimmen im tiefschnee geil auf 

Amberg ... Mitten im hochgebirge Schrankogl 3497 m






Stubaier gletscherskigebiet von oben 





Was ist jetzt mit Bozen radlfahrn ?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2011)

Iiiiiihhhhhhh....so viel Schnee
Bozen: Bei mir imer noch wie gehabt...

@Stefan: Nach weiteren 2 Tagen Oko konnte ich gestern keinen Schnee mehr sehen, in Anbetracht des er im Tal schon weg ist
Wäre/bin auch erst glaube 14:30 weggekommen...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2011)

bozen: bleibt jetzt einfach bei dem termin. ich kann halt von freitag bis montag oder samstag bis dienstag. mehr ist momentan nicht drin.

schnee: hab da wohl dieses wochenende was verpasst.  na ja, nächstest jahr wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bozen: bleibt jetzt einfach bei dem termin. ich kann halt von freitag bis montag oder samstag bis dienstag. mehr ist momentan nicht drin.
> 
> schnee: hab da wohl dieses wochenende was verpasst.  na ja, nächstest jahr wieder



Samstag bis Dienstag...also 2er-5ter wäre doch dann gut.
Wie müssen uns ja eh diesmal vom Emän absondern und den trialligen Abfahrten am Kohlern mehr Beachtung schenken

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. März 2011)

da ist das zoni aber sicher noch nicht fertig. vielleicht sollte man das wetter auch noch ein wenig im auge behalten und beide wochenende ins auge fassen. je nachdem wie das spontan bei euch so geht?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bozen: bleibt jetzt einfach bei dem termin. ich kann halt von freitag bis montag oder samstag bis dienstag. mehr ist momentan nicht drin.
> 
> schnee: hab da wohl dieses wochenende was verpasst.  na ja, nächstest jahr wieder



Boardtauglich war das nicht wirklich und war auch absolut boardfreies Gebiet ... Aber die Ski werden langsam immer breiter 

Bozen ... Na schaun mer mal was das Wetter macht


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2011)

na ja, ich bin auch meistens der einzige mit board auf tour. waren wohl gegenanstiege in der abfahrt?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2011)

aufm GPS ausgemessen so 2 stücke nen halben km lang mit keinem Höhenunterschied  und die hüttenabfahrt war auf ski schon kriminell ... luftanhalten bis zur nächste stelle wo man wieder die geschwindigkeit verringern konnte


----------



## Klabauterman (8. März 2011)

Bozen? ^^


Samstag lust auf biken (spikefrei) ?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2011)

@Ohl: Ja, geht am WoEnd irgendwas?

Nach gestern und besonders heut und morgen wird die Lage in der Lfttrasse wohl keinen Spaß mehr machen Der Schnee ist wohl ausschließlich Sulze

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. März 2011)

Also bei mir ists we wohl recht schlecht.
Samstag hab ich wieder arbeitseinsatz und Sonntag bin ich scho zu 81 % ausgebucht. 

Mal sehen, wenn dann ging Sonntag was. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2011)

Da schickste das Wasser in dir hin...müßte so 81Prozent ausmachen
Die Hülle schickste zum Radeln....nimmst halt mehr Flüssigkeit im Camelback mit

Und morgen Nammitag werd ich wohl gleich von Kemmert aus an den Buchstein ne Runde Trial- und Droppingübungen tätigen...sonst kommt man noch aus der Übung.
Bist doch auch schon in der Gegend...schmeiß das Beschamont doch ins Auto

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2011)

Leider muß es Winter sein das endlich mal ein Flowtrail am Oko exestiert....exestierte...Nachtrauer




G.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. März 2011)

dumdidum....wenn ich die 8m³ holz daheim fertig gespalten hab,hätte ich samstag oder sonntag auch zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2011)

Ja kugg´mer mal ob was zusammengeht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da schickste das Wasser in dir hin...müßte so 81Prozent ausmachen
> Die Hülle schickste zum Radeln....nimmst halt mehr Flüssigkeit im Camelback mit
> 
> Und morgen Nammitag werd ich wohl gleich von Kemmert aus an den Buchstein ne Runde Trial- und Droppingübungen tätigen...sonst kommt man noch aus der Übung.
> ...



Mhm mhm mhm muss halt bis 4e erwern... Bus ich dann weiter komm bis zum buchstein. 3 hin 4 im Sinn naja würds allemal 1645 wern. Mhm mhmh mhm mal gucken.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm mhm mhm muss halt bis 4e erwern... Bus ich dann weiter komm bis zum buchstein. 3 hin 4 im Sinn naja würds allemal 1645 wern. Mhm mhmh mhm mal gucken.



Genau, tu mal kuggn...oder net soviel kuggn...dann biste eher fertig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2011)

Wie siehts aus morgen?mag wer in der früh fahren?

ist der steinwald oder kössine eigentlich schon ohne spike befahrbar`?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2011)

Ich bin morchen jetzt auf jedenfall net radeln...muß Felsengrabschen.

Pohhh, wie ich Freitag nach der Artbeit am Buchstein war....also da treiben sich schon merkwürdige gestalten rum.
Beim letzten mal waren es ja nur komische Radfahrer die nicht reden konnten, aber däfür das besonders komisch Schauen drauf hatten.
Aber diesmal..pohhh..da hätte es dir ja richtig Angst werden können.
Komisch altertümlich gekleidete Menschen mit langen Schwertern die ständig auf einander losgegangen sind...und dabei sehr anstrengende Laute gemacht haben...voll krass
Das sollte man mal gesehen haben

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. März 2011)

@eman
könnte ganz interessant für dich sein, falls du es noch nicht gelesen hast.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491032

du liebst doch solche fummelarbeiten.


----------



## sepalot (12. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin morchen jetzt auf jedenfall net radeln...muß Felsengrabschen.
> 
> Pohhh, wie ich Freitag nach der Artbeit am Buchstein war....also da treiben sich schon merkwürdige gestalten rum.
> Beim letzten mal waren es ja nur komische Radfahrer die nicht reden konnten, aber däfür das besonders komisch Schauen drauf hatten.
> ...


 

da war bestimmt der nachbarsgunger dabei - da schaust manchmal auch net schlecht, wenn er in der dämmerung oder nacht auf einmal hinter dir läuft, wo doch die beleuchtung sehr spärlich ist


----------



## Klabauterman (12. März 2011)

morgen 0900 in grötschenreuth,steinwaldrunde! ich und kistenbiker


----------



## franzam (13. März 2011)

Kiste lebt noch 
Schade dass ich arbeiten muß


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2011)

Nummer Kiste lebt
Bin aber heut später nommal in der Arbeit, drum geht nichts Raduales

Berichte aber über die Zustände im Steinwald

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (13. März 2011)

kiste lebt und fährt jetzt ein hardtail 

ansonsten hats noch ziemlich viel schnee... oben am turm sehr anstrengend  zum fahren... man muss bergab reintreten um vorwärts zu kommen ....
ab pfaben liegen 1-2 bäume schräg,aber ist besser fahrbar.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2011)

So internetblackout is vorbei ... Aber viel passiert ist ja anscheinend net 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2011)

hier nicht, auf der anderen seite der erde ist die kacke am dampfen. irgendwie auch erschreckend, wie man alles so mehr oder weniger live miterleben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hier nicht, auf der anderen seite der erde ist die kacke am dampfen. irgendwie auch erschreckend, wie man alles so mehr oder weniger live miterleben kann.



Am Dampfen ist gut
Gabs dafür keinen Streß mit den Namen der neuen Boulder

@klabauter: hab ich mir schon gedacht das da noch viel schnee auf den Einzelpfaden liegt.
Hat er wohl sein Frizzzzz zerstört???


@Eman:





> So internetblackout is vorbei


...puhh wird dachten schon du bist verschüttet



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Dampfen ist gut
> Gabs dafür keinen Streß mit den Namen der neuen Boulder
> 
> @klabauter: hab ich mir schon gedacht das da noch viel schnee auf den Einzelpfaden liegt.
> ...



War da im blackout ... Und hab nen skihochtourenkurs gemacht ...

Schöne Gegend ...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hier nicht, auf der anderen seite der erde ist die kacke am dampfen. irgendwie auch erschreckend, wie man alles so mehr oder weniger live miterleben kann.



Alles nur propaganda der atomkraftgegner 


Atomkraft ... Pure Energie 

Freu mich schon auf die Kernfusion


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2011)

Und das alles nur wegen der Chinesen, die die Atombombe an der an der Verwerfungsspalte gezündet haben damit ein Erdbeben und der Zunami entsteht....hab ich von der CIA

Jetzt haste ja ganz viel rote Blutkörper im Blut, wennste da länger oben warst...und bist noch fitter

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. März 2011)

als hätten die heinis von greenpeace und co auch nur einen sinnvollen ansatz um die energiesache zu lösen. trotzdem ist so eine situation nicht gerade wünschenswert.


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2011)

hellas freunde der bergradfahrerei! ich leb auch noch 
wie gehts? steht der ochsenkopf noch??


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2011)

Er lebt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2011)

Noch ein Nr. 5 

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. März 2011)

Hmmm... ich wär auch gern dort an dieser Hütte in der Sonne. Der Eman kommt schon an schöne Fleckerl da kann man neidisch sein.


Japan wird schwer gestraft. Neben Erdbeben, Tsunami, Atom-Gau kam es nun auch noch zu einem Vulkanausbruch.
Scheinbar rächt sich gerade die Natur umfassend an einem Land das Umweltschutz usw. nicht wirklich kennt. Da werden seltene Tiere einfach abgemetzgert und wusstet Ihr das es eine Eigenart der Japaner ist alten Elektroschrott wie TV-Geräte einfach ins Meer zu schmeissen anstatt zu entsorgen?

Ich find das absolut nicht OK so mit der Natur umzugehen und bei diesem Bild sag ich trotz aller Tragik 1:1 bzw. die Rache der Natur. Jetzt haben die Japaner Ihre alten Fernseher wieder zurückbekommen vom Meer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. März 2011)

Fernsehen sozusagen wieder ausgekotzt!

Traurig aber wahr: Naturverständnis und dementsprechendes Verhalten gibts in Japan sehr wenig.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich wär auch gern dort an dieser Hütte in der Sonne. Der Eman kommt schon an schöne Fleckerl da kann man neidisch sein.


 
das hat jeder selbst in der hand ..

auf knapp 3700m .. sonne, kein wind, hättest im t-shirt oben stehen können


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich wär auch gern dort an dieser Hütte in der Sonne. Der Eman kommt schon an schöne Fleckerl da kann man neidisch sein.


i *wohn *ab diesem Jahr am Fusse der Alpspitz
kommst mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei hoff ich 



Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich find das absolut nicht OK so mit der Natur umzugehen ...


weisst du, solange wir alle unsere Ausscheidung mit TRINKWASSER wegspülen un den nichtmal 1km entfernten Supermarkt mit dem Auto anfahren...sollt mer vlt eher ein Lichtlein anzünden dass uns so gut geht statt Steine auf die Japaner zu werfen...ausserdem wollt ich in diesem Leben noch am Fujijama noch mi de Ski abfahrn...hab aber keine Lust danach selber zu leuchtenalso wohl gestrichen[/quote]

@eman: Neid un Rrrääspääkt


----------



## LB Stefan (14. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> i *wohn *ab diesem Jahr am Fusse der Alpspitz
> kommst mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei hoff ich
> 
> 
> weisst du, solange wir alle unsere Ausscheidung mit TRINKWASSER wegspülen un den nichtmal 1km entfernten Supermarkt mit dem Auto anfahren...sollt mer vlt eher ein Lichtlein anzünden dass uns so gut geht statt Steine auf die Japaner zu werfen...ausserdem wollt ich in diesem Leben noch am Fujijama noch mi de Ski abfahrn...hab aber keine Lust danach selber zu leuchtenalso wohl gestrichen



@eman: Neid un Rrrääspääkt[/QUOTE]


Wohnst am Fuße der alpspitz?!? Wer wie wo was Maschine??


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wohnst am Fuße der alpspitz?!? Wer wie wo was Maschine??



die "wer wie wo was Maschine" is doch vom Jörgel,  du Dr. 
in diesem Frühling wird gepackt und dann wohn ich da, wo andre Urlaub machen-->Garmisch-Partenkirchen..und nein ich freu mich kaum..und n Angeber war ich auch noch nie


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> die "wer wie wo was Maschine" is doch vom Jörgel,  du Dr.
> in diesem Frühling wird gepackt und dann wohn ich da, wo andre Urlaub machen-->Garmisch-Partenkirchen..und nein ich freu mich kaum..und n Angeber war ich auch noch nie



Das mein ich damit ... Jeder hat das selbst in der Hand 

Müss mer dich mal besuchen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das hat jeder selbst in der hand ..



Tjaaa... wären da nicht immer diese Verpflichtungen und dann arbeite ich ja selbst und ständig sozusagen...

Aber wo ist das überhaupt?

@ Kilkenny: Auf das Angebot komm ich gern zurück!

Ich hab zum nächsten Supermarkt gut 5 KM - manchmal fahr ich die Strecke mit dem Bike aber für nen normalen Einkauf geht das halt nicht weil ich kein passendes Bike mit Körben hab.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. März 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> [...]weil ich kein passendes Bike mit *Körben *hab.



wann hast du nochmal Geburtstag?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> wann hast du nochmal Geburtstag?



In den nächsten 4 Wochen 


Ich seh es jetzt gerade... da ich kein Kaffeetrinker bin würd ich lieber auf nen Schoppen Rotwein vorbeikommen dürfen


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2011)

der nightride heut hat geflasht ... aufklarender himmel mit 3/4 mond ... einfach geil 
rgbg von oben und an der donau entlang im mondschein


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. März 2011)

das war leider nicht der Mond, Eman...mein bestellter Todesstern wurde endlich geliefert


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

Aha...wieder in einen Clown gefrühstückt

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> das war leider nicht der Mond, Eman...mein bestellter Todesstern wurde endlich geliefert



Ki*ll*kenny


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

southpark - oh mein gott, sie haben kenny getötet


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der nightride heut hat geflasht ... :



Heute liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer Nachtausfahrt bei 90% das es flasht...kam eben in den Nachrichten

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2011)

das ist aber nicht g_a_ut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

Eigentlich hättest ja du den Beitrag 901 schreiben müssen

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2011)

Jep, aber zu langsam gschaut


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> das war leider nicht der Mond, Eman...mein bestellter Todesstern wurde endlich geliefert



Ich dacht der is schon letzte Woche in Japan abgestürzt 

Daheim sind jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so gute bedingungen zum radlfahrn? Der Schnee wird noch liegen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich dacht der is schon letzte Woche in Japan abgestürzt
> 
> Daheim sind jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht so gute bedingungen zum radlfahrn? Der Schnee wird noch liegen ?



Die letzten 2 Tage haben richtig wegschmelzen lassen...also Kaisertrail und der gleichen sind ansich "so gut wie schneefrei".
Das Problem sind seit gestern eher die Forststraßen...da will man net wirklich drauf entlangfahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Na mal schauen ob ich am we den neuen Rahmen montiere


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich am we den neuen Rahmen montiere



Machma ein Bild...hop

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Ne ... Da lachst mich aus


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2011)

Nein wir versprechen dir wir werden nicht lachen
Wir werden lediglich eine rein wissenschaftliche Bewertung über Positives und NEGATIVES über den Rahmen (nach besten Wissen und Gewissen) abgeben

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2011)

Ich weiß nix und hab auch kein Gewissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

lasst euch halt überraschen ... auflösung vielleicht am sonntag 

was zum thema poc und so ... einer der wenigen die farbe auf den berg bringen 
das mitm seil und so weiter is mir immer noch nen rätsel


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2011)

dafür schaut die dame umso skeptischer, hast es halt nicht so mit der fingerfertigkeit. kannst es ja auf die daumen schieben.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2011)

Schaut aber nicht so steil aus, dass du schon ne Prusikschlinge brauchst...


...oder hat dich das Mädl an die Leine gelegt


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Da wo das lawinennopfer dranhing war's schon steil 

Bozentermin steht noch? Ansonsten geh ich irgendwo in den Schnee


----------



## Supah Gee (17. März 2011)

@Eman
Is des ne Norröna Jacke?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Eman
> Is des ne Norröna Jacke?



weil das Zeug so billig ist  ... na was tut man nicht alles für farbe aufm berg 

das sollts beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. März 2011)

Eman, es gibt von vielen anderen Herstellern auch tolle Bekleidungsfarben. Man muss nur den Mut haben das zu kaufen und tragen.


Und hör bitte auf mit den Schneebildern - ich liebe Schnee und sterbe sonst vor Neid!

Was haste denn da gegraben? Warst auf nem Lawinenkurs oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2011)

Reepschnüre und Reißverschlüsse gabs auf jedenfall irgendwo im Sonderangebot
Pozen...sollte das schon langsam mal ganz genauer festmachen...so das uns nur noch das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann

Wo pleipt das erste Pild von deinem neuen Peik...wartwart

G.


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

@kenny : mein neid  sei  mit dir - da würd´ich auch gern´wohnen .hast du für uns auch ´n käffchen ???? lg - kati


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. März 2011)

Hey Kati!  
die Jungs hier kloppen uns wenn wir ihren Fred spamen bist du auch aus dem LO geflüchtet? 
klar kriegst du nen Kaffee..besser noch: Espresso
so, jetzt aber schnell wegschleichen bevor sie uns bemerkt haben...hihihi

kaum hält der Eman seinen Hintern in die Kamera..kommen die Weiber


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2011)

Wo bleibt der SPAM ? Hab mich schon drauf gefreut


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. März 2011)

sei nich so frech, du tust dir nur weh


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

..spam an  : oh ja - guuut !!! - spam aus ..


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der SPAM ? Hab mich schon drauf gefreut



Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> sei nich so frech, du tust dir nur weh



glaub ich net


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

@Eman: Ich zitiere nochmal...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2011)

Macht heut wer was??

Hab aber nen eingeschränktes zeitfenster zum Ende hin....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Macht heut wer was??
> 
> Hab aber nen eingeschränktes zeitfenster zum Ende hin....



Vernünftige Deu...ähhh Leute sind Samstag in der Arbeit.....:kotz:

Ansonsten mach ich was

G.


PS: @EMAN Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden aus aktuellem Anlaß interessiert wies bei uns im Fichtl (Mak) aussieht zur Zeit
Alles im "grünen" Bereich...hoch halt, wie immer 
Hätte auch noch MilliSievert/h anzubieten







Mit passender Überschrift


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2011)

Wann kommst denn heim von da werkl??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wann kommst denn heim von da werkl??



Kommt drauf an wieviele Störfälle meine Maschine noch hat....zumindest funktioniert die Kühlschmiermittelzufuhr

Wird wohl zu spät werden für eine Tour...aber fallste Kösser oder was fährst, dann schreib mal rein.
Vielleicht funk ich dich dann mal an...man weiß ja nie

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wieviele Störfälle meine Maschine noch hat....zumindest funktioniert die Kühlschmiermittelzufuhr
> 
> Wird wohl zu spät werden für eine Tour...aber fallste Kösser oder was fährst, dann schreib mal rein.
> Vielleicht funk ich dich dann mal an...man weiß ja nie
> ...



Okee


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

Hab im Moment kein radl ... Mal schauen ob bis Mittag alle Teile ranpassen ... Dann könnt mer Testfahrt machen


----------



## LB Stefan (19. März 2011)

okee schreib einfach nochmal, wobei mittag schon bissl knapp wird evtl. müsst um 4 wieder daheim sein...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab im Moment kein radl ... Mal schauen ob bis Mittag alle Teile ranpassen ... Dann könnt mer Testfahrt machen






Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild 
Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild Bild 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> okee schreib einfach nochmal, wobei mittag schon bissl knapp wird evtl. müsst um 4 wieder daheim sein...



Morgen zeit ? ... Fahr jetz dann ne runde ... Aber bin noch Net ganz fertig


----------



## franzam (19. März 2011)

Wann, wo?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

Heut fahr ich geheim  is aber Net so schwer zu erraten wo das ist


----------



## franzam (19. März 2011)

Meinte morgen! Ab 14:00 hätte ich vll. Zeit!


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinte morgen! Ab 14:00 hätte ich vll. Zeit!



wenn ihr morgen um die zeit fahrt, dann sagt mal an wo. jedenfalls wenn es ohne spikes geht. bin grad in der zone und könnte morgen auf dem rückweg eine tour mit fahren. vorausgesetzt, mein zeitplan kommt nicht durcheiander.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut fahr ich geheim  is aber Net so schwer zu erraten wo das ist



BILDBILDBILDBILDBILD....tssss.

Verdammt wo biste denn wieder rumgeheimt...tsss.
Hab mich doch extra im Kaisertrail auf die Lauer gelegt
Kurz dachte ich das isser...als ich ein neongrünes Comäncial (oder wie des heißt) den Kaisertrail bergauf erwischt hab
Weil ansich kann nur einer so du...ähhh...verrückt sein den Trail hochzufahren
Der Mensch hatte sogar noch den gleichen Helm wie der Emän

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

Es gab da schon erste Probleme mit der befürchteten Achillesferse dieses Bikes  ...

Kettenumlenkung auf der belasteten Seite ist nicht h-weg sicher und jetzt halb zerstört 

Warum muss ich immer so experimente machen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

So grundsätzlich wird's aber was mit uns werden  ... Gefühl war auf Anhieb gut. Ich sitz da gefühlsmässig mehr im Bike und nicht aufm Bike wie beim lapierre


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

Krass

Wollteb gerade zu schreiben anfange waste mit Kettenumlenkung meinst

Und was haste kaputt gemacht? 
Scheppert die Kette net in dem Rohr? 
Und des hat wirklich nur 120mm Federweg?
Und ist des deine alte Lürik?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

Lyrik ... Ja is die alte ... Bau da jetz dann Feder oder soloair ein ... 2 step reicht mir. Wenn ich keinen neuen dh Rahmen Kauf, dann kommt die kleine BOS rein.

Rahmen soll 130 mm haben. Von der ganzen Bauart ist es aber eher ein extreme allmountain Bike 

Die umlenkung ... Muss noch genauer analysieren wie das passiert ist ... Auf jedenfall hat's die Kette immer wieder geschafft von der rolle runter zu laufen. Spanabtrag und Rolle halb zerstört jetz. Kann eigentlich nur an einem zu grossen Abstand Rolle zu oberer begrenzung sein -> die Frage is nur, warum?

Umlenkung macht Geräusche und bringt leichte Vibrationen in den Antrieb. Das hatt ich aber vorher schon gelesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

Ist da nur eine Rolle über die ganze Breite drinn oder was mit Schaltrölchenwas sich hin und her schiebt??

Würd ne U-Turn Einheit kaufen, dann bist auf der sicheren Seite.

Was haste denn da für einen komischen Reduzierausenliegensteuersatz drin??
So wies aussieht fahren wir jetzt dann bald alle Ardent

G.


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2011)

ui nice!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

den ardent fahr ich schon lang und wir haben da auch schon mal drüber geredet 

U-turn oder soloair kostet ungefähr das gleiche ... ich depp tendiere natürlich zur soloair 

da is nen Zahnrad mit Seitenbegrenzung drin. das scheint allerdings jetzt seit kurzen durch ne breite drehende Rolle ersetzt worden zu sein, da es da wenn man so mal schnell im inet liest sehr viel probs gegeben hat.

steuersatz war dabei ... is nen massives ding. wie schon oben gesagt. ich verstehs selbst nich ganz, warum der rahmen nur 130 mm hat und so monsterhaft konstruiert ist. geschraube ausfallenden (schöne frästeile) usw


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

Dann mach dir nen Superspin rein und schon haste das Mehrgewicht von der UTurneinheit zu Soloair  ausgeglichen
Außerdem ist doch U-Turn schon leichter wie 2Step

Würde doch auch eher zu einer breiten Rolle tendieren wennste vorne 2 KBs hast...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2011)

gewicht is doch sekundär, sonst hätt ich  diesen bleiblock nie kaufen dürfen


----------



## franzam (19. März 2011)

Schaut aus wie ein Kinderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2011)

na wenigstens kommst jetzt mit den füßen auf dem boden, wenn du nur mal so dastehen möchtest.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gewicht is doch sekundär, sonst hätt ich  diesen bleiblock nie kaufen dürfen



Wieso, was wiegt denn der Rahmen...und wieso tendierste dann zum Luftschrott

Jetzt versteh ich das mit dem Steuersatz und serienmäßig dabei...da kannste ja net jeden verbauen, oder?!

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2011)

Wie schauts heut aus mit ner Tour ?


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wie schauts heut aus mit ner Tour ?



ab ca. 14 uhr könnte ich mit am start sein. vorausgesetz ich bekomme bis 11:30 bescheid.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

Hätte ja mal schon gerne dem Emän sein Rad in echt gesehen, aber das muß wohl noch warten
Ich bin heut anderweitig beschäftigt...könnt ihr auch schön schnell bergauf fahren...zumindest da wohs gefroren oder getrocknet ist

G.


----------



## franzam (20. März 2011)

@ Jörg: Was wäre denn z.Z überhaupt ohne Spikes fahrbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Was wäre denn z.Z überhaupt ohne Spikes fahrbar?



Wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich alles....außer wahrscheinlich Schneeberg.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Was wäre denn z.Z überhaupt ohne Spikes fahrbar?



Koesseine h weg liegt griffiger Schnee ... Geht ganz gut ...

Wolln mer kösseine fahrn ? Bin grad noch am rummurksen, aber müsste klappen


----------



## franzam (20. März 2011)

Schreibt mal irgendne Zeit, bzw. Ort. 
Bin aber Familienmäßig unterwegs, weiß daher nicht ob ich´s schaffe

Abgesehen davon ist das Fichtelgebirge eh nur was für Waschweiber:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8122269&postcount=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (20. März 2011)

War nur eine Frage der Zeit bis hier über diesen Post gelästert wird


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2011)

Bei mir klappt's heut leider a Net... 
War gestern mal am im Steinwald unterwegs...
Ziemlich alles gut befahrbar nur im dichtesten Unterholz noch bissl viel Schnee aber ging ganz gut. 

@ Eman
Nice nice!!! Hatte ich mir a schon mal gaaaanz kurz überlegt gehabt aber dann wieder verworfen...

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich so macht am Trail !

Was wiegts denn komplett fahrbereit?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2011)

Der problemlösungsprozess hat noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt ...

Ich sag jetz mal ohne gewährleistung 14 uhr forsthaus


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

Und hats Rad gehalten???
Was fährst denn für einen Lenkwinkel an der Maschine?
Kennst du jemanden mit weißen PickUp?

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2011)

rad hat nicht gehalten, da wirst du wohl mal was auch deinem weltraumkunststoff drehen müssen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> rad hat nicht gehalten, da wirst du wohl mal was auch deinem weltraumkunststoff drehen müssen.



Oh mei (würde der Eman jetzt sagen)

Dann tu doch mal tratschen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei



hat er auch gesagt. 


es war nix wildes, nur braucht er eine abtriebsarme rolle, die die kette im zaum hält. wenn eine kette nämlich auf blanken kugellagern läuft, fängt die dann am ritzel an zu hüpfen. darauf muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat er auch gesagt.
> 
> 
> es war nix wildes, nur braucht er eine abtriebsarme rolle, die die kette im zaum hält. wenn eine kette nämlich auf blanken kugellagern läuft, fängt die dann am ritzel an zu hüpfen. darauf muss man erst mal kommen.



Was meinst du mit abtriebsarm??...Kann es nicht eher sein das die Kette vorm/vom Ritzel springt weil sie in der Strebe anliegt, bzw. anschlägt und dadurch einen Schwingungsimpuls nach hinten weitergibt.
Ansonsten wäre ein Ritzel dennoch besser wie eine Rolle...oder es müßte eine relativ dämpfende Rolle sein.

Muß mir des mal genauer anschauen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2011)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, das es ne stark belastete umlenkung ist. Nicht zu vergleichen mit kettenführungen.

Als Notlösung hatte ich jetzt drei Kugellager drin mit anschlagscheibe Links und rechts. Das funktioniert nur bedingt, da dann der umwerfer nur schlecht funzt und schleift. Zusätzlich läuft die Kette dann schräg über den kugellagerstahl wodurch sich die glieder verformen ... Ist jetzt direkt ein Grat dran.

Ohne umwerfer wär der weg einer hartkunststoffrolle zu versuchen. Für die kette aber eine sehr ungünstige belastung. 

Ohne rolle die ein gerades hochlaufen vom kettenblatt erzwingt geht es mit umwerfer nicht. Das Problem dieser Rolle ist dann aber, das die Kette bergab hin und her schleudert und die Glieder deshalb auf die seitlichen grenzscheiben des Ritzels hochlaufen können. Das merkt man nicht unbedingt und bringt beim treten dann natürlich brutale Kräfte auf... Irgendwas gibt dann nach und deshalb war meine Rolle in der Mitte des h weges kaputt

Es gibt von corsair aber ein Foto mit einer geänderten Rolle. Sicher besser, ab ob das das Problem behebt.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

Ja die Kraft die auf die Rolle einwirkt ist da oben schon net wenig....besonders bei dir

Theoretisch wäre eine stabiles Alukettenröllchen mit Kugelgelenk das auf einem großen Nadellager sitz die Lösung....oder so ähnlich.

G.


----------



## franzam (20. März 2011)

Sorry, aber ein Umlenkung auf der Zugseite bei einem Nichtnurrollbike das von EMan auch noch bergauf bewegt wird find ich Schwachfug. Da ganze vll. mit einem Kettenblatt könnt noch gehen, aber mit Umwerfer und mind. 400Watt Trittleistung...
Wenn dann vll. mit Gleitbock wie beim MX. Aber Jörg feilt da sicher was passendes aus Alu oder Plaste


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2011)

Wie waren denn eigentlich die Bedingungen auf der Kössaine?
Alles fahrbar?

@eman: Was hast da denn wieder für a Problemkind gekauft??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Der Eman wird der neue Speedy

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Eman wird der neue Speedy
> 
> G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. März 2011)

und das, wo er immer so mit mir geschimpft hat.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2011)

@ jörgo

Wie hastn die Woche werkl??
Wetter scheint gut zu sein, könnt mal weng eher heim evtl.  
Mi? Do?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Was tut denn eher heißen tuen tun...werd immer so um 18Uhr rum in die Arbeit gehen.
War gerade im Steiniwaldi...die Forststraßen sind schon teilweise net so der Brüller was den Rollwiederstand angehen tuen tut:kotz:

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2011)

Die neue umlenkrolle ...
http://danjones.posterous.com/new-updated-idler-pulley-for-the-corsair-marq


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die neue umlenkrolle ...
> http://danjones.posterous.com/new-updated-idler-pulley-for-the-corsair-marq




Oh meih, das haste ja niedergemördert, sogar die Laufbuchse verdaddelt
Die Seitenwände sind schon recht niedrieg...

Hmmh, das Video zeigt jetzt ansich nur wie es funktionieren soll, aber net ob es das auch tut
Ein bisschen im Radständer mit Handkraft gekurbelt schalten ist ja net so überzeugend

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2011)

naja ... mal schauen wie ich an das ding rankomm ...

so ... und da der mond heut so spät am himmel erscheint kann ich jetzt erst nightriden gehen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> naja ..
> so ... und da der mond heut so spät am himmel erscheint kann ich jetzt erst nightriden gehen ...



Mußt du wohl vorm Mond zurück sein
Ahhhh, jetzt kennen wir dein Geheimnis...WERWOLF


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt du wohl vorm Mond zurück sein
> Ahhhh, jetzt kennen wir dein Geheimnis...WERWOLF
> 
> 
> G.



sieht das aus wie ein Werwolf?





http://imageshack.us


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> sieht das aus wie ein Werwolf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür wird er dir den Arm umdrehen.....plus Brennessel

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. März 2011)

immerhin passt schon mal die haarfarbe.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl die Fellfarbe...der WERKATZE.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2011)

Wieso die Mietz is doch putzelig 

bitte keine Brennessel

dem Speedy soll er den Arm umdrehen!
und dir auch, Jörginemach lieber ein Weltraumröllchen im Keller für ihn!

ausserdem sind rote Haare schön


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Er scheint noch nicht vom Neitreit zurück zu sein

G.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2011)

gegen den Kater muß ich auch gleich was einwerfen...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2011)

Ihr wisst ja gar Net wie geil so ne fast vollmondnacht is ... 

So nebenbei hab ich das erste mal nen Biber an Land gesehen ... Man is das nen riesen Ding ... Da ich ohne Licht aufm donauradweg gefahrn bin hatt ich dann später auch noch einen unter den Rädern


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2011)

Die Dinger wiegen bis zu 40kg. 
Hatte mal einer Hobbyangler einen mit in der Arbeit bei uns in der Nachtschicht....also zum Essen als Steak

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. März 2011)

Biber hab ich am WE beim fischen vor mir gesehn ... das sind richtige Mistviecher die gehören weg.

Bei Vollmond und klarer Nacht kann man wirklich kaum von Nacht sprechen. Dabei zu biken da kam ich aber noch nicht drauf. Ich arbeite da gern oder mach eine Nachtwanderung.


Zuvor das war allerdings eine Nachtwanderung der besonderen Art.... Belastungsübung Atemschutz Feuerwehr. In vollem Gerödel (Überhose, Überjacke, Handschuhe, Helm, Flammschutzhaube, Haix Feuerwehrstiefel,  Maske und Filter durch Neustadt/Donau joggen, Liegestütze, Treppensteigen...
Da weis man was man tut und ich bin selten bis zur Unterhose durchgeschwitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dafür wird er dir den Arm umdrehen.....plus Brennessel
> 
> G.



Ne ... Nur der Speedy wird jetzt bald zurück nach dunkeldeutschland verbannt


----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2011)

das wollen wir erst mal sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

...laaaangweilig

G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2011)

dann geh radfahren! Husch husch!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> dann geh radfahren! Husch husch!



Ich muß Geld verdienen...
Und im "Fichtelgebirge" Thread geht auch nichts mehr voran......es könnte doch wenigstens jemand meine s4 Stelle anzweifel

G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2011)

Naja, wer 3-5h s3 bis s4 fahren will, kann das sicher einschätzen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

Ups vertippt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

Juhuuuuuu  Beitrag 1000


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Naja, wer 3-5h s3 bis s4 fahren will, kann das sicher einschätzen



So, nun wieder zu Tagesordnung nach Beitrag 1000.

Ja, so wird es wohl sein
An deinem neuen Gummi wäre ich fast verzweifelt...würg


G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2011)

löst das irgendwas bei dir aus? 

edit: ich meine nicht den Gummi, sondern die Beitragsnummern.

nochmal edit: gefrier in vorm bearbeiten ein und mach den schnell genug, dass er nicht warm wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> löst das irgendwas bei dir aus?
> 
> edit: ich meine nicht den Gummi, sondern die Beitragsnummern.
> 
> nochmal edit: gefrier in vorm bearbeiten ein und mach den schnell genug, dass er nicht warm wird



Man bekommt doch immer wenn man einen 1000sten Beitrag schreibt eine Geld- und Sachprämie vom IBC Team

G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2011)

So, brauch jetzt meinen Schönheitsschlaf 


-nach 30km und 1000hm mit 60% Trailanteil ( und den Rest auf zähen Forstwegen )


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> So, brauch jetzt meinen Schönheitsschlaf
> 
> 
> -nach 30km und 1000hm mit 60% Trailanteil ( und den Rest auf zähen Forstwegen )



60%...aber wahrscheinlich nur S1

G.


----------



## ole88 (24. März 2011)

abend, seh scho hier kommen viele aus der region aber direkt aus bayreuth wohl eher nicht?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man bekommt doch immer wenn man einen 1000sten Beitrag schreibt eine Geld- und Sachprämie vom IBC Team
> 
> G.



Ne ... nen doppelpost gibt nur Strafpunkte ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. März 2011)

@Jörgus und Franzus: ich lach Tränen...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne ... nen doppelpost gibt nur Strafpunkte ...



 bla  bla  bla  bla  bla 













G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2011)

Pohh...war heute mal wieder ne kleine Runde im Kösserraum unterwegs.
Jetzt weiß ich zumindest das es net an der Rohloff lag das ich zur Zeit nimmer vorwärts komm

Man hat mich heut einer blöd angeschaut weil er net gesehen hat wo ich herkam
Weil die eine Richtung von dem Weg war eine S5+ Stelle und von der anderen Richtung ist der Weg so S6 

G.


----------



## franzam (25. März 2011)

Bikebouldern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2011)

Ne...Supergeheimtrail...mußte kuggn ob ich auch mit langem Radl durchkomm

G.


----------



## franzam (25. März 2011)

wieso auch? hast es vorher mit dem Einrad probiert?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2011)

Heut mal mörderrunde im kössainegebiet gefahren. 

Am püttner sind alle Bäume weg!! Danke an dem ders rausgesägt hat 

Hab heut irgendwie über 1100 hms zam gebracht?!? 
Aber Wege sind ganz gut beinander grad ner.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2011)

Schnee


----------



## ole88 (27. März 2011)

aber sicher nich im fichtelgebirge^^


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2011)

mit schnee hab ich nun wirklich für diese saison abgeschlossen. 
dafür ging es heut zum ersten mal liftunterstützt bergab. auf den ersten zwei abfahrten, kommt einen so ein komisches vielfederwegsfahrrad ganz schön komisch vor, wenn man schon ein paar monate nicht mehr drauf saß.
der tom wird auch immer langsamer, dem fahr ich theoretisch langsam davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (27. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der tom wird auch immer langsamer, dem fahr ich theoretisch langsam davon.



der fährt ja aber jetzt auch lange weg zum üben


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mit schnee hab ich nun wirklich für diese saison abgeschlossen.
> dafür ging es heut zum ersten mal liftunterstützt bergab. auf den ersten zwei abfahrten, kommt einen so ein komisches vielfederwegsfahrrad ganz schön komisch vor, wenn man schon ein paar monate nicht mehr drauf saß.
> der tom wird auch immer langsamer, dem fahr ich theoretisch langsam davon.



Warste wohl in N´ohe...hast auch den "Wing gedoubled"
Mußt steiler runterfahren, dann gewöhnst ohne Übergang an viel Federweg

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mit schnee hab ich nun wirklich für diese saison abgeschlossen.
> dafür ging es heut zum ersten mal liftunterstützt bergab. auf den ersten zwei abfahrten, kommt einen so ein komisches vielfederwegsfahrrad ganz schön komisch vor, wenn man schon ein paar monate nicht mehr drauf saß.
> der tom wird auch immer langsamer, dem fahr ich theoretisch langsam davon.


 
bin schon noch nen paar tage im schnee  ... irgendwie hab ich aktuell null bock mit dem radl bergab zu fahrn ... ganz komisch 

was ist denn theoretisch davon fahren?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2011)

wie schauts aus? Sa bis Mo?


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was ist denn theoretisch davon fahren?



der tom hat im kopf blockaden, wo ich einfach drüber ziehe und ich mach mir nach wie vor zuviel gedanken, bei sprüngen, die er in seinem jugendlichen leichtsinn einfach mal macht. am sonntag lag aber der vorteil bei mir. 




OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts aus? Sa bis Mo?



so spontan.... grundsätzlich ja. weiss nur nicht ob ich jetzt noch freitag und montag frei bekomme. ein tag geht aber locker. wie schaut es beim jörg aus?

@jörg
ne ne, die wing überspringen lasse ich mal den jungen wilden, die wissen noch nicht, was sie tun. der timo, der das gemacht hat, ist 19, vielleicht wäre ich in dem alter auch noch risikofreudiger gewesen. für mich wird das jedenfalls nichts mehr. ich würde das aber gerne mal sehen, da es doch ein ganze schönes stück luftlinie ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2011)

Wetter würd auf jedenfall passen... Bei mir geht eigentlich nur montag

Da mer nur ein Bike brauchen, könn mer auch zu zweit fahrn theoretisch


----------



## franzam (29. März 2011)

Nur ein Rad? Tandem?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2011)

Ok ... Missverständlich ausgedrückt 

Hat Ostern wer was vor ... Da macht glaub okopf schon auf?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Nur ein Rad? Tandem?



Gute Antwort...gute Antwort...jung...ähhh...alter Padawan


Bei mir geht nichts mit frei. Der 31. März ist da rum und 2 meiner Arbeitskollegen sind abkömmlich...Resturlaub und Skiunfall

@Speedy: Ich besinne mich auch gerade wieder auf die langsamen, sprungfreien (komplexen) Wege


G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. März 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Da mer nur ein Bike brauchen, könn mer auch zu zweit fahrn theoretisch



mmmhhhh, ein rad... wenn das mal gut geht. 

kann christian auch noch mal fragen, ob er mitkommen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gute Antwort...gute Antwort...jung...ähhh...alter Padawan
> 
> 
> Bei mir geht nichts mit frei. Der 31. März ist da rum und 2 meiner Arbeitskollegen sind abkömmlich...Resturlaub und Skiunfall
> ...



Sprungfrei wär vll. auch was für mich, aber das komplex..?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2011)

@Eman: Was macht denn eigentlich dein Antitretfunktionshinterbaurad und funktioniert diese Pseudokettenührung auch in der Praxis....oder liegt sie schon irgendwo am Trail verstreut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2011)

ich glaub ich brauch da mal maschinenzeit auf deiner Drehbank


----------



## ur-anus (30. März 2011)

d'ehre... wann kann man eigentlich wieder mit dem lift auf den oko rauffahren?    (incl. radl natürlich) Ich wär das wochenende um den 10. april mal wieder in der gegend.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2011)

Wird wohl ab Ostern losgehen.
Aber einfach immer die Seilbanseite im Auge behalten

@Eman: Mußt dir vorher so ein Lager besorgen wie diese Nadellager nur mit Kugeln...mir fällt der Name gerade net ein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2011)

Hmmmmmh.....der Sommer könnte teuer werden




> Ich habe eben wegen dem Service meiner Rohloff mit Rohloff telefoniert. Dabei ist das Gespräch auf den Nachfolger gekommen. Also die Rohloff "light". Die soll wohl noch diesen Sommer kommen. Ist eben leichter und hat mehr Gänge. Sie soll es mit Drehgriff und Trigger geben. Auch wird es eine Version mit Steckachse geben.



G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2011)

oh mei, dann muss ich meine rumstehende mal schnell verkaufen, damit die neue dann mal wieder ins intense kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Mußt dir vorher so ein Lager besorgen wie diese Nadellager nur mit Kugeln...mir fällt der Name gerade net ein
> 
> G.


 
ich hätt vorgehabt, die rolle auf nebeneinanderliegenden Kugellagern gleiten zu lassen. Die nadellager mit kugeln halten die belastung glaub ich nicht aus, da dann der bolzen ja gehärtet sein müsste und eh zu dünn ist ...


----------



## ecols (1. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil die eine Richtung von dem Weg war eine S5+ Stelle und von der anderen Richtung ist der Weg so S6
> 
> G.



Nimmst mich da mal mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (1. April 2011)

kann es schon wer bestätigen, dass die seilbahn ab dem 16.04 wieder biker mit hoch nimmt? will endlich wieder auf die knüppelpiste!


----------



## TimNbg (1. April 2011)

steht zumindest auf der Homepage. Denke wenn das wetter mitspielt sollte es so sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Nimmst mich da mal mit?



Ich hab des so geschrieben weils wirklich unfahrbar ist....auch net hüpfbar
Also ganz unabhängig vom Können des Fahrers...


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2011)

Mhm heut wer wo unterwegs??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

Ja ich....fahr heut mal mit der Ane Steinwald. Zrenner hat wieder offen.
Also MakHaus-Ruine Weißenstein-Turm-Lehrpfad-Kaffee-Turm-Katzentrögel 70%-Kibitzweg-MakHaus.

Wird einwenig länger dauern...bergauf ist nicht Anes stärke

G


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wird einwenig länger dauern...bergauf ist nicht Anes stärke
> 
> G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

Das war ein Kompliment


Und bergab paßt ja......passend für Steinwald heute



G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. April 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

Jetzt wieder ab mit dir in den nackten Männerthraed....und sei eingermaßen pünktilch da

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. April 2011)

also bitte


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2011)

Aha und wann willst du da wo sein?? Evtl kann ich ja wo dazustoßen


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2011)

Lebt eigentlich da Eman noch??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

Gabs net irgendwo eine Lawine....oder er sitzt vielleicht seit tagen irgendwo im Wald und versucht seine Kette gangbar zu machen.....

Hab mal so ca 12:15 MakHaus angepeilt....so zirka...Frauen und Uhr ist ja net so die Topkombi.
Liegt wohl daran das Uhren sehr technische Geräte sind


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2011)

mhm schön dann bin i entweder a da oder stoß dann evtl. irgendwie zu euch... 
vielleicht beim kaffee


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> mhm schön dann bin i entweder a da oder stoß dann evtl. irgendwie zu euch...
> vielleicht beim kaffee



Gut....mußt ja evtl. dann nur der Beschreibung nachfahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2011)

....nimm am besten das schwere Rad

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. April 2011)

wird schon 14.00 werden bis ich zum Zrenner komm...

fahr aber heute XC und noch dazu in engen Lycras, yeah!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2011)

Täterätätäää!!
soderla-ich bin auch wieder unter den lebenden!! jetzt bin ich fast-regensburger und kein würzurger mehr und gehör auch wieder zu den arbeitenden menschen! bloss auf dem dorf wo ich eitz wohn is das mit telefon und internet wohl noch nicht so durchgedrungen und ich wart immer noch auf meinen anschluss. schon seit ende februar. übel, übel. und ür ne sms muss ich aufs feld rauslatschen. und wie ich in der arbeit das internet blockieren kann, weiss ich noch nicht. im moment muss ich grad noch überall den engagierten, hochmotivierten jungingenör mimen, da trau ich mich noch nicht alles 

aber verpassen will ich auch nix mehr, war jetzt schon schwer genug die letzten vier wochen hier nachzulesen...puh.

die große frage: was is denn mit ostern? oder so um den dreh, is ja egal. geht was gemeinsames zusammen, in richtung süden????

ah-und noch eine änderung: ich hab  mir ein auto gekauft, also bin ich sogar eeendlich mobil, hihihi!! (hat zwar schon zweihunderttausend kilometer, aber läuft )


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2011)

Ahhhh....ein Speedymobil..

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhh....ein Speedymobil..
> 
> G.



Genau des hab ich mir a dacht


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2011)

Wo warst denn gestern.....Obst.

G.


----------



## franzam (3. April 2011)

@Jörg: Welches Modell und welche Größe ist dein Giro-Helm?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2011)

Obst...?
Bin von daheim aus los gefahren und dann hab ich so Pudding in den Beinen gehabt dass i Net so weit fahren wollt...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: Welches Modell und welche Größe ist dein Giro-Helm?



Gukkst du:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=30311

Größe hab ich jetzt net am...ääähh...im Kopf, müßte aber M sein..aber muß ich nommal gukkn.

@Stefan: Hättest erstmal den Pudding ausgelöffelt und wärst dann weiter. 
Mußt dir mal ein Beispiel an den franzam nehmen...der ist vin TIR aus hergeradelt zum Kaffeetrinken
Und der Andy und der Peter sind noch zum Grilln zum Schluß angeradelt

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhh....ein Speedymobil..
> 
> G.



ja-so ungefähr. a bissl jünger is aber schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2011)

Ein goldener Audi 100 mit hellbraunen Stoffsitzen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2011)

wie audi??? paperlapap. nein,nein, hab mir schon ein echtes auto geholt!!


...nen opel


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie audi??? paperlapap. nein,nein, hab mir schon ein echtes auto geholt!!
> 
> 
> ...nen opel



Oh mei....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2011)

Das sind doch die mit dem durchgestrichenen Ring

Hab heut mal wieder auf den Rat vom Wade gehört, was man einmal in seinem Leben tun muß

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2011)

Du wirst Papa??? 

Mhm du hast neben deinem Bike geschlafen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2011)

Neiiiinnnn...ich hab eine Line gebaut vor der man mehr Angst hat wie vor allem Anderen im Leben

Das muß man laut Wade einmal im Leben gemacht haben....Dööösboddl

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2011)

Achso...

Mhm ich glaub ich will gar nicht wissen wo die ist... 

Ist das wohl der ominöse 2. Teil der drei Teile??


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2011)

So wieder back ... Und der Speedy is noch ganz


----------



## LB Stefan (4. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So wieder back ... Und der Speedy is noch ganz


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2011)

kein wirklicher inhalt in diesem posting 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie audi??? paperlapap. nein,nein, hab mir schon ein echtes auto geholt!!
> 
> 
> ...nen opel



 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind doch die mit dem durchgestrichenen Ring


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Achso...
> 
> Mhm ich glaub ich will gar nicht wissen wo die ist...
> 
> Ist das wohl der ominöse 2. Teil der drei Teile??



Nööö, ganz falsch....der ominöse 2.Teil ist wie der Rest max. S1

@Eman: Und wie wars mim Tandem.
G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Und wie wars mim Tandem.
> G.



nix tandem, wir waren richtig tüchtig.

und wer einen opel mit einem auto gleich setzt, hat wohl den schuss nicht gehört.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2011)

Hörst wohl Antenne Bayern

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2011)

so ein dreckssender kommt mir nicht ins haus! versteh also den zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. April 2011)

speedy-was anderes: hast du dir damals diese 77designz-kettenführung gekauft? ist dieser hauch von nichts den haufen geld wert, den die verlangen??

und nochmal: was isn mit gemeinsamen bozen plänen??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2011)

Jaja, Bozen


@Speedy: Gut, dann war es zufall mit dem Radio....und ist nicht weiter erwähnbar


@Popefan: War heute mal da mit der Ane.





Und hab nach dem Kuchen (vorsicht geheim) die Früchte unserer Arbeit getestet....geniale Arbeit


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2011)

Japp ... Ostern ... Is da was?

@Stefan ... Hast jetz eigentlich schon Erfahrung mit der hammerschmidt?


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> speedy-was anderes: hast du dir damals diese 77designz-kettenführung gekauft? ist dieser hauch von nichts den haufen geld wert, den die verlangen??




ich hab sie fürs zoni sogar noch einmal gekauft. wenn man sie genau einstellt, dann hält sie die kette da, wo sie hin soll... ohne probleme. aber sie ist laut und das lager von der rolle gibt schnell den geist auf. ist aber ein standardlager und kostet nicht viel, so das man immer mal wieder einen schnellen wechsel machen kann. 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und nochmal: was isn mit gemeinsamen bozen plänen??



die erste ausfahrt hast schon verpasst. 
ich würde fast erst wieder fahren wollen, wenn mein dhler fertig ist. kohlern verschafft mir mittlerweile immer mehr respekt. das wochenende war es auch sehr sehr trocken, so dass man teilweise wie auf eier gefahren ist. eman kannte aber wieder nur augen zu und durch... ich schaff das nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab sie fürs zoni sogar noch einmal gekauft. wenn man sie genau einstellt, dann hält sie die kette da, wo sie hin soll... ohne probleme. aber sie ist laut und das lager von der rolle gibt schnell den geist auf. ist aber ein standardlager und kostet nicht viel, so das man immer mal wieder einen schnellen wechsel machen kann.
> :



Es gibt Führungen, die sind ruhig und funktionieren auch


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2011)

die sind aber nicht leicht.


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2011)

ach so .... ein banshee wirds! 

wo soll das noch hin führen: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzpSWui3No&feature=player_embedded#at=46


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2011)

Bin mit meiner heut voll am Felsen angeschrammt...zm Glück war die net zu leicht
Vom schwer braucht man glaub ich heut nimmer bei den modernen stabilen Kefüs reden

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

@ eman,

hammerschmidt funktioniert an sich sehr gut, sehr schnelles Gänge wechseln, viel Bodebfreiheit und die Führung funktioniert a super.
Is halt blei schwer des ding und ist halt n Getriebe, des magst du eh net  

@ jörgo, des bild zeigts nicht an bei mir...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo, des bild zeigts nicht an bei mir...



Immer diese Eifonbenutzer...tsss

Auf den Bild bist übriegens du rauf....in ganz nackig.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman,
> 
> hammerschmidt funktioniert an sich sehr gut, sehr schnelles Gänge wechseln, viel Bodebfreiheit und die Führung funktioniert a super.
> Is halt blei schwer des ding und ist halt n Getriebe, des magst du eh net


 

also störts sogar dich? wär halt die zuverlässigste Lösung fürs corsairproblem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

Nee mich stÃ¶rt eigentlich eher das Gewichtâ¦ Aber ist ja bei dir net so schlimm 

Im âkleinenâ Gang ist es ja direkt angetrieben und man hat net so das GefÃ¼hl dass man Energie durch die Ãbersetzung verliert, also sehr direkt das Ganze.

Im Overdrive ists scho etwas bemerkbar aber da stÃ¶rts ja nicht soâ¦. 

@ jÃ¶rgo, schÃ¶n, endlich mal brauchbare Bilder von mir.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

@ jörgo jetzatla seh ich des Bild 

Mhm muss es a mal teschdn


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo jetzatla seh ich des Bild
> 
> Mhm muss es a mal teschdn



Bins auch dann gleich noch mal von halb oben mit Seiteneinstieg gefahren, weils gar so dolle ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

P.S. bin am WE mal Elchshore gewesen, ist alles frei...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2011)

hmm wie wird die sein?


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wie wird die sein?



Irgendwie hab ich des gefühl du warst zu lange mitn speedy unterwegs in letzter Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

und weils so passend ist


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2011)

Das Teil hab ich schon bis ins kleinste durcheroiert

Von NC 17 könnte man sogar direkt in Tschörmäni kaufen.
Ist vom Gewicht her absolut aktzeptabel....aber die Fr für ISCG Version läßt schon seit Jahren auf sich warten.
Und dann ist noch die Frage ob man lieber Speeddrive oder Mountaindrive nimmt!!
Fürn Eman natürlich die HighSpeeddrive

Kannst auf der NC 17 Seite viele Montagevideos angukkn

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich des gefühl du warst zu lange mitn speedy unterwegs in letzter Zeit...


 
was hat denn das damit zu tun ... so sachen kennt man im osten doch gar net

hier in rgbg hatte mal einer nen dinglespeeder mit schlumpf


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hat denn das damit zu tun ... so sachen kennt man im osten doch gar net
> 
> hier in rgbg hatte mal einer nen dinglespeeder mit schlumpf



Das heißt doch dann duospeed 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. April 2011)

wenn du wüsstest, wir hatten nicht umsonst die stasi, die öfters mal über die mauer gelunscht hat


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hat denn das damit zu tun ... so sachen kennt man im osten doch gar net
> 
> hier in rgbg hatte mal einer nen dinglespeeder mit schlumpf



Ich meinte nur weil er a immer die sachen kauft die niemand kennt und dann immer als defektkönig dastand


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2011)

Da hast recht ... 

Wollt ihr euch Net mal zu Ostern äußern? Wer Bock zu was?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. April 2011)

@speedy: kefü-hmm, ahja, gut,gut. der nachteil an ALLEN is, dass'se SAUTEUER sind für des bissl alu. a witz is des. selbermachen müsst mas können. jörg, lass doch mal a fräsmaschine aus deim' betrieb mitgehn. wir machen des selber und verdienen uns dumm und blöd!!

wochenende, ostern. hmm,hmm. ich beobacht euch noch a bissl 
jetzt hättns mich hier grad für zwei wochen aussendienst rund um ostern eingeplant. noch wehr ich mich. aber ich bin ja nicht mehr an ferien oder sowas gebunden...

komm sonntag auch mal wieder heim, aber wohl nur zum vertikalisieren am raiwa-/vuaglfoisn...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2011)

Was heisst denn hier beobachten ... Willst mich Ostern allein nach Bozen fahrn lassen


----------



## Supah Gee (7. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> komm sonntag auch mal wieder heim, aber wohl nur zum vertikalisieren am raiwa-/vuaglfoisn...



Am Samstag bist wohl net scho da? Hätt ma mal ne gemütliche Tour durchn Stawold machen können, aber wirklich gemütlich 
Bergauf gaaaaanz langsam und runter auch  Wär nämlich der erste Ritt am Bullit seit der Schulter OP....

Sonst wer Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (7. April 2011)

Sers,
ich fahr morgen mal wieder zu euch runter. wollte sa. von der kösseine  richtung Kleinwendern fahren, und wenn mich meine Kondition dann noch nicht am Sack hat, radl ich nochmal rauf und dann zur luisenburg...
Evtl. begegnet man sich ja mal.

Hab übrigens auch ne kaputte schulter und bin daher recht gemütlich unterwegs


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2011)

der supah gee-is wieder da!!
hmm, hmm, hab gestern nacht um eins überraschend besuch von meiner besseren hälfte bekommen. da tausch ich rad gegen seil...

@eMan: ja wenn das so ist  natürlich nicht! hab grad dei sms glesen-weist ja, da hinten bei mir werden so moderne kommunikationsmittel bissl langsamer übertragen...
na dann lass mer des halt so mal stehn, hört sich gut und unkompliziert an!

hab gestern mal wege in der umgebung hier hinten ausprobiert: muss noch aus dem negativ-fitizitätsbereich rauskommen  noch nie hab ich ne absnkbare sattelstütze so dermaßen vermisst wie hier!!! arrrgh...:!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> noch nie hab ich ne absnkbare sattelstütze so dermaßen vermisst wie hier!!! arrrgh...:!



Da hast recht....

Hab mir gestern gleich mal die Reverb bestellt... Gibts grad bei BC supergünstig für 209 Euro... 

Da gee is wieder da 

Samstag will ich auf jeden Fall was machen wenns es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt... mal sehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2011)

@Stawoldb: Sonntag bist Räuber???...nur mal so zur planung und so
Ostern hab ich nur 3 Tag frei, drum paß ich zu der Zeit.

Ja, Samstag solls ja schön werden...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldb: Sonntag bist Räuber???...nur mal so zur planung und so
> Ostern hab ich nur 3 Tag frei, drum paß ich zu der Zeit.
> 
> Ja, Samstag solls ja schön werden...
> ...



jap, so is zumindest der plan...

ich schreib numal rein-evtl. geht ja zumindest a treffen


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was heisst denn hier beobachten ... Willst mich Ostern allein nach Bozen fahrn lassen



willst unbedingt zu ostern nach bozen oder könnten wir auch was anderes ins auge fassen? problematisch könnte es ja bei bester witterung dann schon mit den wanderern werden.
das zoni bekomm ich nächste woche donnerstag wahrscheinlich zurück. dann müsste ich es nur noch zusammen basteln.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. April 2011)

Bei mir is jetz am Samstag doch schlecht...muss Holz machen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> willst unbedingt zu ostern nach bozen oder könnten wir auch was anderes ins auge fassen? problematisch könnte es ja bei bester witterung dann schon mit den wanderern werden.
> das zoni bekomm ich nächste woche donnerstag wahrscheinlich zurück. dann müsste ich es nur noch zusammen basteln.



Na ... Vorschläge darf man immer machen  an die Wanderer hab ich auch schon gedacht ...

Der Andi wär Ostern in Bozen auch dabei ... Muss aber net unbedingt irgendwo hin.

Gardasee ....

Todtnau wär offen (aber sicher voll mit rollercoasterfahreren). Bad Wildbad ...

Wenns Wetter passt, wär auch ne möglichkeit den hinteren bay. Wald zu erkunden...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Da hast recht....
> 
> Hab mir gestern gleich mal die Reverb bestellt... Gibts grad bei BC supergünstig für 209 Euro...
> 
> ...



Reverb ... Gut ... Dann haben wir ja nen versuchskanninchen 

Hab ne Experimentalrolle im Corsair .... Wär bei ner Tour dabei, zumindest anfangs, bis die Rolle versagt 

@Jörg, wie schauts mit drehmaschinenzeit aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Reverb ... Gut ... Dann haben wir ja nen versuchskanninchen
> 
> Hab ne Experimentalrolle im Corsair .... Wär bei ner Tour dabei, zumindest anfangs, bis die Rolle versagt
> 
> @Jörg, wie schauts mit drehmaschinenzeit aus ?



Gut gut poput...
Dann brauch ma ner noch a ründchen wo es jederzeit Net weit zum Auto ist  

Ich wär ab 11 startklar aber a gerne später


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gut gut poput...
> Dann brauch ma ner noch a ründchen wo es jederzeit Net weit zum Auto ist
> 
> Ich wär ab 11 startklar aber a gerne später



Ab 12fe...12:30ge wäre besser
Wird viel los sein auf den Wegen heute

@Eman: Der Handy hat doch schon lange ne Rewörb.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bei mir is jetz am Samstag doch schlecht...muss Holz machen



Ich muss jetzt einfach mal den jörgischen Spruch dazu zum besten geben:

Bei uns muss man Holz nicht machen, da wächst es von selbst...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

Ja stimmt da Andi hat se scho länger im extremeinsatz 

Gut gut poput 12.30 und wo??


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2011)

Kösseine ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2011)

Ja dann fahrt schon mal los. Wir langsamen kommen dann nach
Andy muß ja wie immer noch etwas Arbeiten, drum werden wir erst ab 13:30 nachkommen
Kannst ja dann ungefähr einschätzen wenn wir oben sind
Außerdem werd ich mal dann eine andere ,längere, Rückroute vorschlagen wo net so viel Wanderergdöns unterwegs ist und was wir schon ewig nimmer gefahren sind.

Drehmaschine ist fast immer frei

So ich muß jetzt nommal in den Wald ein paar Bäume vergraben um Erdöl zu machen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2011)

Immer diese Quertreiber ...

Ihr fahrt Forsthaus los ?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

ich kann a scha um 13.30 erst los... 

kaaaa problem, dann grab ich schnell noch a loch im Garten und fülls wieder zu... 

@ jörg ich hab da früher immer Bleistifte rein -> werden Diamanten draus ist zumindest momentan wertvoller als öl....

Wobei erdöl ja regenerativ ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2011)

Jepp...Forsthaus.

@Stefan: Bei der Bleistiftmethode mußmer aber des Loch wieder mit schwerer Erde füllen, sonst bekommst den Druck net her...und die ist so schwer aufzutreiben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2011)

Wasser ist das durchsichtige Gold der Zukunft


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wasser ist das durchsichtige Gold der Zukunft



Tausche 1dm³ Wasser gegen 1dm³ Gold. Am besten sofort und mehrfach
Also bring heut mal mit auf die Kösser...ich hab Wasser dabei

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

Da bleib ich lieber bei der wurstbrottheorie...


13.30 dann....
Man bin ich unmotiviert...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2011)

Hier zur Motivationierung....sollte deine Frgae letztens auch beantworten





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2011)

NUr weils da liegt beantwortes es nicht wos vorher war  

Aber ich glaubs dir auch so...


----------



## Supah Gee (10. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt einfach mal den jörgischen Spruch dazu zum besten geben:
> 
> Bei uns muss man Holz nicht machen, da wächst es von selbst...


e

Ja wachsen vielleicht aber leider sägts und spaltet es sich net von selber...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2011)

Des Zeug gibts fertig in Scheiteln zu kaufen
Die wenig umständlichere Methode ist Flüssigholz zu verwenden, da kann man sich so Tankfhrzeuge kommen lassen...und wolla, schon hat man Radfahrzeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die wenig umständlichere Methode ist Flüssigholz zu verwenden, da kann man sich so Tankfhrzeuge kommen lassen...und wolla, schon hat man Radfahrzeit
> 
> G.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> So ich muß jetzt nommal in den Wald ein paar Bäume vergraben um Erdöl zu machen
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2011)

@Stawoldbur: Hamma des richtige Auto erwischt mit den Aufklebern??? Haben erst beim Wegfahren gesehen das noch ein 2tes auch in Frage kommen würde
Bist ja schön die Nordverschneidung hoch....nur mit dem Umgang mit deinen Exxen mußte noch arbeiten

@Popefan:Was hat denn dein Tacho am Samstag ausgespukt an Weite und Höhe???


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


>



Und seit ihr noch auf die 100km hgekommen am Dienstag

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2011)

Mhm weite war so 36.4 km. 
Bei der Höhe muss ich mal passen... Hatte vergessen die Tour zu stoppen und so hat's die autofahr-hm's mit draufgezählt. Ich hatte also 1800 hm bis heut Mittag 

Was spuckte deiner aus?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2011)

Mal noch was anderes... 
Wie viel SAG Fahrt ihr so???


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

Müßten so 860Hms gewesen sein...muß ich nommal draufschauen.

Sag dir nur wieviel Sag ich fahr wenn du mir sagst wieviel Luftdruck du im Dämpfer hattest für den Ht-Effekt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

Edit. Beitrag war plötzlich doppelt vorhanden
Wahrscheinlich ein Uhrzeitphänomen....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sag dir nur wieviel Sag ich fahr wenn du mir sagst wieviel Luftdruck du im Dämpfer hattest für den Ht-Effekt
> 
> G.



Sag-en wir mal so knapp 190 psi


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2011)

@jörg: jap-war des richtige, musst mich ja auch mitten in den weg stelln  dankeschöön! klebt scho hinten droben! hmm, für des zweite des in frage gekommen wäre hätt ich auch lieber den schlüßel ghabt!!

und nochmal danke-hab gestern ja mal wieder zwei wichtige lektionen gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2011)

Meine Erkenntnisse gestern ...
Nusshardt nun mit riesen naturschutzgebiet Schild offiziell gesperrt
5* dh unten total kaputt gefahren -> wohl wegen dieser seilsache. Das dafür nur vereinzelt Bäume gefällt müssen wie in der Zeitung stand is der reinste schmarrn.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2011)

stimmt, dieses Seilbahn-Teil gibts ja jetzt. Wo genau läuft denn das? Etwa über'n Ochsenshore + 5*-DH?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Meine Erkenntnisse gestern ...
> Nusshardt nun mit riesen naturschutzgebiet Schild offiziell gesperrt
> 5* dh unten total kaputt gefahren -> wohl wegen dieser seilsache. Das dafür nur vereinzelt Bäume gefällt müssen wie in der Zeitung stand is der reinste schmarrn.



Ein Bild von dem Schild haste net zufällig.
Gibt ja immerhin auch ein neues jahrelang erarbeitetes Kletterkonzept für den Nußhardt, was ja dann irgendwie net konform laufen würde

G.


----------



## franzam (11. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Meine Erkenntnisse gestern ...
> Nusshardt nun mit riesen naturschutzgebiet Schild offiziell gesperrt



Für Radfahrer oder allgemein? Mit Glück heißt es ja nur Wegegebot 

Mmh, am Samstag gabs im Steinwald schon keine Zwiebeln mehr zur Körriwurscht. Nach´m halben Monat offen gehts da auch schon wieder abwärts


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Für Radfahrer oder allgemein? Mit Glück heißt es ja nur Wegegebot
> 
> Mmh, am Samstag gabs im Steinwald schon keine Zwiebeln mehr zur Körriwurscht. Nach´m halben Monat offen gehts da auch schon wieder abwärts



Die Zwiebeln fand ich sowieso irritieren...Zwiebeln auf Körriwürst, wo gibts denn sowas

Nußhard war ja schon immer ein Wegegebot...zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten zumindest.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2011)

für radlfahrer meinte ich. 
steht jetzt beiderseits eine Infotafel an der seitlich ein Radlfahrer verboten symbol rangeschraubt ist.

die seilsache läuft nur teilweise in nem unteren Bereich aufm 5* dh ...

Auf der DH hat der Hanke mit nen paar leuten das steinige stück flowiger gemacht. die beiden holzbrücken wurden durch steine ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. April 2011)

Ich befürchte, dass das erst der Anfang ist Das Naturschutzgebiet am Nusser ist ja gerade mal 400 x 200m und es sind 400m Wanderweg im NSG 
Wenn man konsequent wäre, müßte man ihn auch fürs Fußvolk sperren...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .....Radlfahrer verboten symbol rangeschraubt  ist.....



Und wo war das Problem

Muß da demnächst eh mal zum Bouldern rauf, da es ja jetzt im Hauptgebiet ausdrücklich wieder erlaubt ist
Außerdem wird immer darauf hingewiesen das man doch mit der Kombination Bahn und Rad zum Felsen fahren soll

G.


----------



## franzam (11. April 2011)

Aah, du hast jetzt Schraubhaken mit Kreuzschlitz ..


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2011)

Was sind Schraubhaken (ich weiß, ich hätte es ja auch in google eingeben können ) 

G.


----------



## franzam (11. April 2011)

Fachlich richtig: Schraubschlaganker oder auch die alten Bohrkrohnen-Dübel bzw.geschraubte Bohrkrohnenringhaken


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2011)

Nehmt doch einfach siemens lufthaken

Nusshardt ... Na gestört hat dieses Schild noch net ... Aber es wird nicht grad zu mehr Akzeptanz unsereiner bei den Wandersleuten führen


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2011)

die zweite szene ist einfach genial

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495660&page=41


----------



## ur-anus (12. April 2011)

Wandersleute gibts bei euch doch garnicht  oder zumindest haben sie sich gut versteckt... Ich war sowohl sa. als auch so. auf der Kösseine: Höhenweg, Püttnerstrail und auf dem waldweg nach rodenzenreuth war kein Mensch. Ausserdem sind beim Püttnersfelsen mehr reifenabdrücke im Boden als spuren von Wanderstiefeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2011)

Bliblablo


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2011)

> Wandersleute gibts bei euch doch garnicht  oder zumindest haben sie sich gut versteckt... Ich war sowohl sa. als auch so. auf der Kösseine: Höhenweg, Püttnerstrail und auf dem waldweg nach rodenzenreuth war kein Mensch.




Ja war komisch, hatte auch weder am H-Weg, noch am Matzetrail noch am Pütnerstrail einen Wanderer gesehen


@Speedy: So nach dem Lärm kommt der zweite richtig gut


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2011)

ich hab ja nicht behauptet das am wochenende viele wandersleut unterwegs waren ...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2011)

@stawold ...

Kreuz und quer ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hab ja nicht behauptet das am wochenende viele wandersleut unterwegs waren ...



Die waren alle nach der Stelle wo wir den Weg Richtung Matze abgebogen sind

G.


----------



## ur-anus (12. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hab ja nicht behauptet das am wochenende viele wandersleut unterwegs waren ...



Stimmt, nur ich war echt überrascht... aus dem alpenvorland kenn ich das halt gaaaanz anders.


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2011)

sagt ma habt ihr sowas wie routen fürs fichtelgebirge oschenkopf etc? wenn ja bitte ich um ne pm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. April 2011)

@eMan:    regensburg west...hab mich vorgestern mal in den Bereich dort vorgewagt! da is ja ganz schön was reingepflanzt!! chameleon is jetzt wieder gewartet, nur die fitizität meinerseits is im a ***

@jörg: das warenkorb-symbol hat mich gestern gleich mal zu neuen, stärkeren express-schlingen geführt... :9


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2011)

japp ... rgbg west is opti ...

dienstag und donnerstags gibts ne DAV runde ... da wärst mir net allein ausgeliefert und auch sicher net der unfitteste 

@ole ... ich hab glaub ich aufzeichnungen, aber keine guten


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8208398&postcount=15

Hmm ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2011)

du wolltest doch mehr touren fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

mir reichts auch wenn die schlecht sind mir gehts einfach um strecken


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du wolltest doch mehr touren fahren!!!!



Japp ... Ich könnt aber auch bikeparktouren gemeint haben 

Denk eh net das sich das Ding lohnt ...


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2011)

auf jeden fall hast dann einen ganz schönen druck das geld wieder rein fahren zu müssen. mir ist es das nicht wert. zumal keine schweizer strecken dabei sind und zu den restlichen kommt man auch nicht so oft hin.


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2011)

@jörg
mach mal das pulver locker, wir brauchen erfahrungsberichte!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517312


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> mach mal das pulver locker, wir brauchen erfahrungsberichte!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517312



Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht
Da würd ich mich damit nimmer ins steinige oder astige Gelände trauen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2011)

Hab aber heute mal ein anderes Produkt getestet...zumindest auf der Vorderachse
Die Hebel fand ich einfach von anfang an eine Wucht...ich mußte sie unbedingt haben
Jetzt hab ich ein richtiges CCCokpit





Bin immernoch von den beiden "neuen" Abfahrten heute total adrenalisiert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2011)

hast du mal den geigerzähler dran gehalten? 

ich find die schaltung interessant, vor allem für richtige leichtbauprojekte, die mal wenig mit dem bösen bergabfahren zu tun haben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> vor allem für richtige leichtbauprojekte, die mal wenig mit dem bösen bergabfahren zu tun haben.



wird's das bei dir jemals geben?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2011)

Bin ab jetzt bis Donnerstag im Schnee, falls es denn noch einen gibt 

Also falls mer Ostern was machen wollen, SMS schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Schnee....wer denkt jetzt noch an Schnee

Werd mit heut nach der Arbeit mal Oko geben. 
Allerdings mit Fußkraft und mir mal das Geseile anschauen das ja heut eröffnet wird


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Hmmh....wenn man bedenkt welche Schwierigkeiten manche Leute haben schon in den Lift einzusteigen...da wird das dann schon zu einem Höllentrip

http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...fleckl-lkr-bayreuth-video-ID1302863193736.xml


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schnee....wer denkt jetzt noch an Schnee
> 
> 
> G.



Ich auch net, aber hab mich im Januar dafür angemeldet und muss da jetzt durch ... 

Dieser seilschmarrn am okopf ... Args 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

Irgendwann wirds irgendeinen Deppen runterhauen, dann wird die Sache sich erledigt haben


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Scheint ja doch ein "tod"sicheres System zu sein Die Funktionsweise, warum sich ein Karabiner nicht öffnen läßt wenn der Andere ausgeklinkt ist, hab ich aber nicht verstanden...ich Deperle??!

Interessant fand ich aber das das ganze Vorhaben nicht mal von den Betreibern ausgegangen ist

G.


----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

So habs ich mitbekommen: Der Karabiner läßt sich nur an eine bestimmten Stelle des Tragseils öffnen. Die ist aber nur groß genug für einen Karabiner. Du mußt sie also nacheinander umhängen. 
-> also mitdenken: 1. ersten K. aushängen und am anderen Seil einhängen. Dann 2. K aushängen und auch am anderen Seil einhängen. Ist wie am Klettersteig 
Wenn du aber nacheinander alle 2 K. aushängst, ohne einen vorher wieder einzuhängen...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> So habs ich mitbekommen: Der Karabiner läßt sich nur an eine bestimmten Stelle des Tragseils öffnen. Die ist aber nur groß genug für einen Karabiner. Du mußt sie als nacheinander umhängen.
> -> also mitdenken: 1. ersten K. aushängen und am anderen Seil einhängen. Dann 2. K aushängen und auch am anderen Seil einhängen. Ist wie am Klettersteig
> Wenn du aber nacheinander alle 2 K. aushängst, ohne einen vorher wieder einzuhängen...



Tsss....Franzam Der Typ erzählt doch da was davon das man gernicht beide aushängen kann!!!
Das wenn einer ausgehangen ist der Andere garnet aufgeht....das meinte ich mit wie das technisch funktionieren soll

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

Du wirst es sicher ausprobieren 
Aber irgendwann muss man mal beide aushängen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber irgendwann muss man mal beide aushängen



Stimmt

@Popefan: Bin mit der Ane Boxgraben rüber und dann trotzdem nommal hoch
Hab dann oben noch die Brombeeren am alten Steinwohlride entfernt
Diesmal war es aber eine perfekte Abfahrt. 
Wenn man des unaufgeräumte richtig erwischt dann rollerts wie gehabt

Nommal ät Franzam: Muß ich dir erzählen. Bin heut erst mim Stefan den Oko rauf und runter gefahren bis er nimmer konnte und heim mußte, dann hat die Ane abgelöst bis sie nimmer konnte und heim mußte, so das ich dann alleine nommal den Oko hochtreten mußte um ausgelastet zu sein....tssss...nur noch Luschen am Start


@Kennkilly: Hab hier nen Tacho liegen und ein paar Trialschützer


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

@Komischer Stefan: Morgen auch Oko???

G.


----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

Hehe, schau mer mal, demnächst fahr ich vll. auch mal wieder mit


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Ich fahr nicht mehr mit dir oder dem Emän....ich laß mir meine Illusionen nicht mehr zerstören

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kennkilly: Hab hier nen Tacho liegen und ein paar Trialschützer
> G.


----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich fahr nicht mehr mit dir oder dem Emän....ich laß mir meine Illusionen nicht mehr zerstören
> 
> G.



Auch ich brauch ab und zu ein Erfolgserlebnis 
Vielleicht kann ja Ane dann dich (oder mich?) ablösen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>



Leg mal für morgen die andere Sattelstütze ins Auto...uns so

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. April 2011)

Nee werd morgen wohl nicht am oko sein oder nur sporadisch irgendwo fahren....
Mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. April 2011)

@Jörg: hast Du jetzt das Seilzugfluggleitdingens schon näher begutachtet?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2011)

Nur aus der näheren Ferne....

G.


----------



## More...wood (17. April 2011)

Nabend! Weiß jemand ob morgen am Montag die Seilbahn läuft?


----------



## LB Stefan (17. April 2011)

@all

na alle wieder unverletz heim gekommen?

Wie war die Strecke?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. April 2011)

hmm, bin am wochenende mal die saint von nem spezl gfahren-jetzt weis ich, was ihr alle habt  brauch neue bremsen! 

aber fürs chameleon-taugen die slx was oder lieber gleich xt??
meine formula sind ja altersschwach...

...xtr steht ausser frage, jörg...!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2011)

@Stefan: ja


@Stawold: Hab ja jetzt ne saint über, fallst eine brauchst


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. April 2011)

ich tät mir nächste woch' eine bstelln-da nehm ichs a lieber vo dir! 
also gern!
dann sag mal an 

so, aber jetzt geh ich heim genug gearbeitet


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich tät mir nächste woch' eine bstelln-da nehm ichs a lieber vo dir!
> also gern!
> dann sag mal an



Bekommst auch die fast neue vom Tourenrad
Such das günstigste Angebot und nimm die Hälfte von dem Preis
Scheiben sind aber net dabei..die kosten aber nur einen Ei mit Apfel....wenn man an der richtigen Stelle kauft

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2011)

@Schuh7000: Seit ihr garnet geliftet am Sonntag?? Durch die blöden ständigen Platten sind wir garnet zusammengekommen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. April 2011)

@Jörg: wahnsinn-super!!

hab gestern mim andi telefoniert und bozen erstmal nach hinten verschoben. komm ich lieber heim, da gibts mehr zu erleben!!
vom suppen-tschie will ich dann aber auch was sehn!! 

so, und jetzt fahr ich mal nach helmbrechts und tu da flurbereinigen-jipiiee!!


----------



## speedy_j (19. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so, und jetzt fahr ich mal nach helmbrechts und tu da flurbereinigen-jipiiee!!



der geodät in seinem element.


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2011)

@jöag: waren ohne liftunterstützung unterwegs, ich hatte das kleine gelbe dabei, damit gehts schön gschmeidig bergauf 
warst ja n bissl vom pech verfolgt, hattest bestimmt die falsche luft in den schläuchen


----------



## Supah Gee (19. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> vom suppen-tschie will ich dann aber auch was sehn!!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @jöag: waren ohne liftunterstützung unterwegs, ich hatte das kleine gelbe dabei, damit gehts schön gschmeidig bergauf
> warst ja n bissl vom pech verfolgt, hattest bestimmt die falsche luft in den schläuchen



Naja, pech will ich mal net sagen. Hät mir halt vorher wenigstens einmal anschauen solln wo ich reinprell und reinspring
Und aus der Luft betrachtet kann man ja nimmer viel an der Aufschlagstelle ändern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2011)

Mhm neues Material ist gekommen

Mal gucken wie sich die Pedale so machen. Sehen recht filigran aus... Haben aber 93x93 mm auflagefläche... Also groß genug 

Die reverb macht nen sehr wertigen Eindruck... 
Irgendwie schöner als die gd....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2011)

Pedale von Schwarzkotze

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. April 2011)

Tja, wer kann der kann


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin immernoch von den beiden "neuen" Abfahrten heute total adrenalisiert
> 
> G.



hmm-was is denn am wochenende so los 

freitag schon mal wer was vor? stefan, supah?

ich lad mal meinen kofferraum voll mit freizeit-anti-langweilig-zeugs....!


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-was is denn am wochenende so los
> 
> freitag schon mal wer was vor? stefan, supah?
> 
> ich lad mal meinen kofferraum voll mit freizeit-anti-langweilig-zeugs....!



Ich tu mich immer noch schwer damit die Wörter Staawoldbua & mein Kofferaum zusammen zu bringen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2011)

Es sind doch noch 2 Arbeitstage bis zum langen WoEnd.....soweit können Gruppen doch nicht vorplanen.
Weil mindestens die Hälfte davon sichs eh bis dahin wieder anders überlegt

Zumindest kann man ja mal seine ganzen Freizeit-antilangweil-Zeuge auf Onleinmodus stellen

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. April 2011)

Also Freitag und Samstag kann ich net...
Sonntag werden viel Wandersleut unterwegs sein oder? Und ich kann eh nur gaaaaaaanz gechillt *Luschenmodusoff*


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2011)

@stefan: jap-ich hab mich auch noch nicht so wirklilch dran gwöhnt 

@ohl: guad, guad-des kriegma scho. wollt nur mal vorfühlen


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2011)

Bin wohl auch da irgendwie... 

Wern ma scha mal a schöns Ründchen zam bringa...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2011)

Sitz grad in der Schweizer Bergwelt und wart auf die anderen slowys 

Geile Sache jetz im Schnee zu sein 

Bin über Ostern auch mal daheim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2011)

Zwecks Ründchen oder Runterchen...Freitags ist bei mir eher schlecht.
Muß ja heut Nacht nommal werkeln...und so

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2011)

is schon so eingeplant-da wird rücksicht auf dich genommen

vielleicht möcht ich eh a mal bei dir vorbeischaun, mit ner festplatte unterm arm und mir die-sagen wir letzten fünf jahre-photozeugs ziehen?? und die bremsen holen! und geld bringen


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2011)

Welcher Tag is denn konkret eingeplant ? Will auch in den bayerischen Wald runter ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2011)

äh-naja, ich plan jetzt mal jeden tag ein. aber konkret noch nix 

bayerischer wald-tour oder gk?

bin dann auch wieder raus aus der arbeit-sollt morgen was sein-> handy
hab doch immer noch kei inet in der wohnung...arrgh...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2011)

Oh mei ... Diese geplante ungeplantheit ... Naja, mal schauen

Bin wieder im Vaterland 

Die Ane macht's voll richtig, näher an die alpen zu ziehen ... Warum bin ich zu blöd dazu ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2011)

Also Samstag wäre ich mal dabei?

Mir wäre auch fast egal wo...evtl mal komplett Steinwald...gibt ja wieder Kaffee in der Mitte...manche kennen ja auch das neue Ende noch nicht
Bergabokolieren geht natürlich auch voll ab zur Zeit mit der etwas noch hergerichteten Strecke....und neben der Strecke rollerts zur Zeit auch net schlecht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2011)

In den Steinwald ziehts mich irgendwie gar net ... Kann mich gar nimmer erinnern wann ich das letzte mal dort war

Wie schauts eigentlich mit deinem neuen weg aus?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (22. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die Ane macht's voll richtig, näher an die alpen zu ziehen ... Warum bin ich zu blöd dazu ???



*tu es**!*(life is toooo short)sag bescheid wenn ich mich hier nach ner Whg umschauen soll

@all: liebe Grüsse aus Garmisch komme Sonntag wiederetz hier erstmal zwei Tage gaaaaanz steil gehenbei Kaiserwetter un Weisswurst un so

Grüße!


----------



## franzam (22. April 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2011)

Alles oberhalb der Baumgrenze ist öde...bähhh

Und was geht morgen???


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2011)

Morgen ist mal so richtig schlecht bei mir 
Mist ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. April 2011)

hmmm. tja. kömma ja morgen früh kurzfristig entscheiden.

evtl. mal den andi anrufen... *grübel, grübel*


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2011)

Hab vorhin schonmal mim Andy ge"sms"t. Er trift sich dann noch mim Peter und fragt ihn mal was morgen so ansteht.

G.


----------



## franzam (22. April 2011)

Bin morgen mit dem Nachwuchs im Sandkasten spielen und basteln


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> *tu es**!*(life is toooo short)
> @all: liebe Grüsse aus Garmisch komme Sonntag wiederetz hier erstmal zwei Tage gaaaaanz steil gehenbei Kaiserwetter un Weisswurst un so
> 
> Grüße!



 hmm-na mir wird dann auch schon mal jemand was erzählen... 

zum glück hat heut übrigens mei bremse endgültig versagt und mich vollends aufgeregt...
tu dich wohl morgen auch mal anrufen, jörg


----------



## Klabauterman (23. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab vorhin schonmal mim Andy ge"sms"t. Er trift sich dann noch mim Peter und fragt ihn mal was morgen so ansteht.
> 
> G.



den andy hab ich gesehn oben am turm


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Ja die beiden waren gestern Steinwalden.

@Stawold: Also zur Zeit ist erstmal klassisch Forsthaus angesagt
Ähhm....die hintere Bremse ist des WoEnd noch eingebaut.
Die am Dhler könnt ich evtl. morgen, nach wahrscheinlich Oko, rausreißen....die ist halt 6Monate älter
Die Vordere hängt schon hier frei rum.
Hat aber erst 1 Tag alte Beläge drin.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. April 2011)

@jörg-null problemo-hat alles überhaupt keine eile, also kein' stress 

guad-dann forsthaus-zeitpunkt??


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg-null problemo-hat alles überhaupt keine eile, also kein' stress
> 
> guad-dann forsthaus-zeitpunkt??



13:30...aber steht ja in der PN von jetzt eben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-na mir wird dann auch schon mal jemand was erzählen...
> 
> zum glück hat heut übrigens mei bremse endgültig vers
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Hast dich aber ganz schön ein paar mal verfahren

Genau...komm mal mim SSler
Hab gehört du hast dmit sogar den Stawolbur fast zum Kotzen gebracht

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gehört du hast dmit sogar den Stawolbur fast zum Kotzen gebracht
> 
> G.



na ja, wer 1000hm in 80 minuten (oder weniger) mit dem dh'ler im stehen rauf tritt, der bring so ziemlich alle von uns zum kotzen.


das zoni könne vielleicht doch noch heute fertig werden, dann könnte man morgen am oko mal schauen, ob es zusammen hält.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast dich aber ganz schön ein paar mal verfahren
> 
> Genau...komm mal mim SSler
> Hab gehört du hast dmit sogar den Stawolbur fast zum Kotzen gebracht
> ...



Ne wir sind doch ganz locker gefahrn 

SSp ... geht halt geil damit ... meine komplette Runde war 79,6 km mit ~1300 hm Sägezahnhöhenprofil


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> *tu es**!*(life is toooo short)sag bescheid wenn ich mich hier nach ner Whg umschauen soll
> 
> @all: liebe Grüsse aus Garmisch komme Sonntag wiederetz hier erstmal zwei Tage gaaaaanz steil gehenbei Kaiserwetter un Weisswurst un so
> 
> Grüße!




wir recht du damit hast


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Da gibts ja netmal einen Kaffee zu kaufen...blöder Punkt als Ziel

@Zonenseedy: Ja, morgen wird wohl Oko angesagt sein


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, wer 1000hm in 80 minuten (oder weniger) mit dem dh'ler im stehen rauf tritt, der bring so ziemlich alle von uns zum kotzen.
> 
> 
> das zoni könne vielleicht doch noch heute fertig werden, dann könnte man morgen am oko mal schauen, ob es zusammen hält.



woll mer zusammen fahren? wollte morgen auch hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> woll mer zusammen fahren? wollte morgen auch hinfahren.



würde eher selber fahren wollen, da ich mehrere räder mit nehme und auch noch nicht weiss, wann ich hier weg komme. wird eine lange nacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2011)

Na dann geh sparsam mit den Drogen um heut Nacht


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann geh sparsam mit den Drogen um heut Nacht



Kaum ist er daheim lästert er unsere Ossis wieder an

@Speedy: Sein Rad funktioniert immer noch net....heut hats ihn sogar bergauf in Schrittgeschwindigkeit überschlagen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Oh...zu der Zeit war er ja noch garnet daheim....scheiß Eifon

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kaum ist er daheim lästert er unsere Ossis wieder an



ach, das kann er doch gar nicht einschätzen. ich hätte ihm ja schon längst mal in bozen die italienischen frauen bei nacht vorgestellt, aber da weigerter sich doch beharrlich



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Sein Rad funktioniert immer noch net....heut hats ihn sogar bergauf in Schrittgeschwindigkeit überschlagen
> G.



hmm, da darf ich gar net lachen, das habe ich auch schon geschafft.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2011)

Das hat glaub ich schon jeder mal geschafft

Na dann, bis morgen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2011)

so, nach dem komischen teil müsst ihr heut schauen:





jedenfalls wenn es hält


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2011)

oh gott ... :kotz:

hättest vorteilhafter fotografieren können


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2011)

....das muß man erstmal in echt wirken lassen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Alles oberhalb der Baumgrenze ist öde...bähhh
> G.


 7SL/8- I leaded 160m ne pfeilgrade Wand rauf...oberhalb der Baumgrenze isses schön...und keine alte Sau weit und breitbis auf eine Gams

vui spass euch heut beim Radeln...
bin in der Zeit auf der Autobahn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, nach dem komischen teil müsst ihr heut schauen



... 



			
				Kilkenny schrieb:
			
		

> 7SL/8- I leaded 160m ne pfeilgrade Wand rauf...oberhalb der Baumgrenze isses schön...und keine alte Sau weit und breitbis auf eine Gams



 und 


was macht denn der rest der bande? stefan? supah?
ich werd dann irendwann wohl auch mal richtung fichtl aufbrechen, wenn da eh alle sind? aber niad okoliern, nur zum touren evtl...


----------



## LB Stefan (24. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War jetzt Vormittag bissl Touren auf der kösser... 

Ansonsten weiß i Nachmittag noch nicht aber okolieren wohl eher Net so.... 

@ schpiidi

Naja wir haben schon schlimmeres von dir gesehen und wenn man vergisst was auf dem Rahmen früher mal drauf stand könnt's in echt gar Net mal so übel aussehen  

Spiidieinschleimmodus-off


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2011)

hmm,hmm-steinwald reizt mich grad nicht so.

evtl mal wieder die richtung rudolfstein/weißenstadt/bigrün und dann nochmal schneeberg.
hab auch noch kei ahnung...
erstmal was essen...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War jetzt Vormittag bissl Touren auf der kösser...
> 
> Ansonsten weiß i Nachmittag noch nicht aber okolieren wohl eher Net so....



Hast doch jetz nen radl für'n okopf ... Immer diese Drückeberger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (24. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hast doch jetz nen radl für'n okopf ... Immer diese Drückeberger
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja ja ja 

Nächstes mal hab i wieder weng mehr Zeit 

@ jörgo, was ist denn für morgen so geplant....?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2011)

@Drückefan: 2 Tage am Stück radeln reicht erstmal...gestern waren es fast 900Hms und gut über 30km im Kösserfichtlraum
Heut war auch cool...bin aber nach der 3ten oder 4ten Abfahrt, wegen zu starker Murmelitzität, auf mein Tourenrad mit normalen Helm und ohne Protektionsanziehsachen umgestiegen und hab die superrollenden absolut Wandererfreien Bergabwege abseits aufgesucht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Drückefan: 2 Tage am Stück radeln reicht erstmal...gestern waren es fast 900Hms und gut über 30km im Kösserfichtlraum
> Heut war auch cool...bin aber nach der 3ten oder 4ten Abfahrt, wegen zu starker murmelitzität, auf mein Tourenrad mit normalen Helm und ohne Protektionsanziehsachen umgestiegen und hab die superrollenden absolut Wandererfreien Bergabwege abseits aufgesucht.
> 
> G.



Des glaub ich dass bei der Trockenheit recht mumlich war... 

Aber wandererfrei... naja wohl nur am FPSH  
War ja heut vormnittag schon recht viel unterwegs... 

Morgen dann also gar nix? Bzw. bist klettern ??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Des glaub ich dass bei der Trockenheit recht mumlich war...
> 
> Aber wandererfrei... naja wohl nur am FPSH
> War ja heut vormnittag schon recht viel unterwegs...
> ...



FPSh, KinderDh, CCDh, alte dank der Langläuferlobby wiederfunktionierende Zwischenetappe...OSh soll ja auch wieder gehen, usw
Morgen ist wieder Felsengreifen angesagt

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Drückefan: 2 Tage am Stück radeln reicht erstmal...gestern waren es fast 900Hms und gut über 30km im Kösserfichtlraum
> 
> G.



jap-des reicht erstmal, war ja in reg mim eman a nu...

mal schaun, ob ich auch noch jemandn zum klettern find.
oder ich wach auf und will doch wieder radeln 

wo treibstn dich rum, jörg?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War ja heut vormnittag schon recht viel unterwegs...




 Und nachmittag hast keinen Ausgang bekommen


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2011)

@: Geburtstagskind: Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und nachmittag hast keinen Ausgang bekommen



Ja da hatte ich andere wichtige Termine wahr zu nehmen 

Heut Nachmittag wer wo unterwegs??


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

Happy birthday @ jörgo


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2011)

jap, a vo mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Jörg!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2011)

@Stawold: ist noch nicht so ganz 100%tig geklärt


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja da hatte ich andere wichtige Termine wahr zu nehmen
> 
> Heut Nachmittag wer wo unterwegs??



Denk schon ... Evtl. Hab ich aber nur den singlespeeder


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

Ssp ... aumen: macht nix bin eh recht geschlaucht von den letzten Tagen...

Ich hätt aber erst bissi später Zeit, so ab 1400 oder noch a halbe Std später...

Was geht denn alles mit'n sspler?
Oder dann lieber nur waldnaabtal zum eis essen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2011)

@stefan: und-habts eitz scho was ausgmacht?

werd mir heut auch mal das elterliche mittagessen gönnen und erst später können...


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @stefan: und-habts eitz scho was ausgmacht?
> 
> werd mir heut auch mal das elterliche mittagessen gönnen und erst später können...



Nee noch nicht. Eman ist wohl im Keller und schraubt am 3 Lion ... 

Ja bin a zum essen eingeladen.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2011)

Ssp ... Grundsätzlich geht alles 

Aber waldnaabtal hört sich gar net so schlecht an  allerdings wandereralarm ?

Hab der reba nen Service gegönnt ... Vielleicht bleibt jetz ja die luft mal da wo sie bleiben soll


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2011)

@ jörgo

Hebbie Bürsdei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ssp ... Grundsätzlich geht alles
> 
> Aber waldnaabtal hört sich gar net so schlecht an  allerdings wandereralarm ?
> 
> Hab der reba nen Service gegönnt ... Vielleicht bleibt jetz ja die luft mal da wo sie bleiben soll



Dann mach mal ne Ansage... 
Wann i wo sein soll 
Also ab 1400 gingerts


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2011)

Na dann fahrn mer halt wnaabtal 

Falkenberg windischeschenbach und back ?

1415 ? Falkenberg ... Werd mimt radl hinfahrn...


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

Okee  
Bis denn


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2011)

@Eman: Mach den Stefan aber dann so richtig fertig.

Bin heute am Schlagi zum Ostertschilln


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Mach den Stefan aber dann so richtig fertig.
> 
> Bin heute am Schlagi zum Ostertschilln
> 
> ...



Tz der Eman ist doch lieb zu mir


----------



## franzam (25. April 2011)

Von mir latürnich auch einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2011)

täräääääää...alles gute zum burtseltaaaaag joag!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Mach den Stefan aber dann so richtig fertig.
> 
> Bin heute am Schlagi zum Ostertschilln
> 
> ...



soderla-hab mich dann nach fünf knödeln und am halben händl auch zum radeln entschieden! so hab ich dann den stefan a mal wieder gseng.

war sogar ziemlich interessant, weil alle fünf meter a horde wanderer unkoordiniert rumghüpft is...die laufen ja dann auch in alle verschiedenen richtungen!

@supah: hab heut erst dei sms gekriegt


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2011)

@jörg
alles gute.

zum thema step-down in todesnohe: hab das heut ein paar mal gemacht und es liegt, wie du schon gesagt, hast an der anfahrt. momentan ist es ja staubtrocken und da muss man schon mit viel geschick ums eck, damit man halbwegs zügig bleibt. allerdings kann man das teil auch ganz langsam machen. dazu braucht man allerdings wiederrum ein wenig erfahrung vom trialen. mir ist es heut passiert das ich wirklich fast vor der kante gestanden bin und hab es dann noch drüber gezogen. war allerdings unten dann schon sehr knapp.
jedem traue ich das nicht zu und wenn mich da jemand gesehen hätte und der meinung war, dass es so langsam sorglos gehen könnte, dann gibt es ruck zuck ne beule oder schlimmer.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2011)

Dankepopanke an alle nochmal...und so

@Speedy: Warst also heut mit deinem Panzer mal in Onohe zum Trialen
Aber deine Panzerwalze hätte das Loch wohl auch ohne springen geschluckt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2011)

ne ne, hab immer versucht ganz brav schnell zu fahren, das war ein missgeschickt.


----------



## teatimetom (26. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so, nach dem komischen teil müsst ihr heut schauen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein ofenrohr als sattelstütze 
der speedy hat jetzt einen daunhilller.... grüsse


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ein ofenrohr als sattelstütze
> der speedy hat jetzt einen daunhilller.... grüsse



na, kurz vorm zu bett gehen noch was geschrieben? hast schon was gesehen in good old canada, was uns gefallen könnte?


----------



## teatimetom (26. April 2011)

interessant hier ist das fahren auf nassem holz.. wobei das holz erstaunlich viel grip hat wenns nass ist.
ich versuche grade meinen respekt davor abzubauen... geht ganz gut 







ich geh jetzt schalfen, ist schon fast elf bei uns


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2011)

ganz schön grün ist es da. sieht schick aus... und der alptraum jedes deutschen försters.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515457 ... anscheinend wird jetzt kontrolliert...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2011)

Oh mei...

GH.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. April 2011)

@Jörg
Von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute 

@Otti
Hmm komisch, dabei hab ich die SMS net mal aus der Zone verschickt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt was der Eman für ein neues Rad hat

@Eman: Fast vergessen....

Stahl 350er:





Titan 400er:





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt was der Eman für ein neues Rad hat


 
net sagen !


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> net sagen !



...und schreiben???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und schreiben???
> 
> G.



tue es!!!!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> tue es!!!!!!!!



Nein es ist kein Tu es von YT....

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. April 2011)

Bilder posten?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

Gibt nur Bilder wo er es gerade im getarnten Zustand am Polarkreis bei extremer Kälte testet...und da erkennt man es nicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2011)

mich zerreisst's gleich!! ich will's wissen !!!


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

Will's a wissen 
Also hopp 3 gegen 1


----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2011)

wills auch wissen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

Stefan, schreib halt mal was du gekauft hast


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

> Stefan, schreib halt mal was du gekauft hast



Ahhh....ich hab einen Plan....

@Stefan: Machen wir Wissenstausch


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

@ jörgo okee


----------



## Klabauterman (27. April 2011)

machtses net so spannend :/


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

So, Stefan weiß jetzt auch mehr wie vorher

Und ich kenn nun sogar Stefans Geheimrad....was ich natürlich nicht preisgeben werde

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, Stefan
> 
> G.


mitm Jörg zockt ma auch nich


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2011)

menno.... da kauf ich mir jetzt auch noch einen neuen rahmen und verrate es keinem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mitm Jörg zockt ma auch nich



Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

Nun weiß ich's also auch... Aber ich sag es auch niemand weiter, ausser mir verrät jemand neue insiderinfos


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

Ok, dann wär ja alles geklärt


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ok, dann wär ja alles geklärt



Sozusagen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

Wenn das immer so einfach wär


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> menno.... da kauf ich mir jetzt auch noch einen neuen rahmen und verrate es keinem



Schwierig wirds dann , wenn ich damit fahren will


----------



## franzam (27. April 2011)

EMan, fährts wenigstens, oder brauchts auch erst wieder Sonderumbauten?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

Das wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2011)

Hab heut mal mein Izimu gezonenscheint und die amerikanische Leichtbauluftinhalt WC Gobel mit der italienischen Motocrosstitaninhalt WC Gobel getauscht
Will mal den direkten Unterschied jetzt testen
Von 2,68kg auf 3,41 rückgeschritten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2011)

Bist unzufrieden mit deiner boxxer?

hat wohl zuwenig flex??


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schwierig wirds dann , wenn ich damit fahren will



ich hab da noch etwas im hinterkopf, damit will keiner von euch fahren



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab heut mal mein Izimu gezonenscheint und die amerikanische Leichtbauluftinhalt WC Gobel mit der italienischen Motocrosstitaninhalt WC Gobel getauscht
> Will mal den direkten Unterschied jetzt testen
> Von 2,68kg auf 3,41 rückgeschritten
> 
> G.



ist die titangabel so schwer?? die aktuelle soll doch auch um die 3kg wiegen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2011)

Gehts noch schlimmer als zonenschein  ....


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

Schlimmer geht immer...hmmmh...z.B. Head Pentagon usw. usw......


@Stefan: Nein nicht unzufrieden...wenn die Rohloff aus dem Izimu wieder rauskommt, dann kommt die Boxxer auch wieder rein.
Irgendwie hat das so mehr Gleichgewicht
Wollte jetzt nur mal den direkten Vergleich haben, auch weil der Lenkwinkel mit der 888WC etwas flacher einstellbar ist.


@Speedy: Für 2 Federn und Zug und Druckstufe in verschiedenen Rohren sind die 3,4kg schon angemessen
Ist ja immerhin Öl für 3 Gabeln drin

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2011)

ich würde es nicht unbedingt als schlimmer bezeichnen, wäre nur ein völlig anderes projekt.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

Fixi......


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

hat eigentlich mal wer son canyon torque gefahren?


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fixi......
> 
> 
> G.



das steht in einzelteilen teilweise schon daheim. müsste man nur mal zu ende bringen. ne ne, mir schwebt da noch etwas anderes vor.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

Bonanzarad.....

@Klabauter: Reusperreusper

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

bin auf der suche nach was neuem...
kriterien : 
-180mm federweg
- ~17kg oder leichter
- vernünftige parts


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Klabauter: Reusperreusper
> 
> G.



  na sowas 

@jörg: hat er dir denn auch schon gsagt, was für eine "spezielle edition" er hat? 
da gibts dann keine ausreden mehr, stefan


----------



## speedy_j (28. April 2011)

@Klabauter: cube hanzz ... must doch die heimische wirtschaft unterstützen. beim peter und andi kannst es auch probefahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Klabauter: cube hanzz ... must doch die heimische wirtschaft unterstützen. beim peter und andi kannst es auch probefahren.



...oder am Ochsenkopf.
Wobei aber wer diese Lieferzeiten schon auf LV Niveau sind

@StaBu: Na, da bleibt net viel Auswahl

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Klabauter: cube hanzz ... must doch die heimische wirtschaft unterstützen. beim peter und andi kannst es auch probefahren.



hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...schaut ganz gut aus, aber so wie  es sich im forum liest,dauert es ja 1 jahr bis man sein rad bekommt 
eigentlich wollte ich mir zu erst n sx trail aufbauen... aber mit totem ..usw. bin ich danach arm

noch wer alternativen?


----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2011)

Mondraker Durham
ist die Freeride Version des Summum
sehr leicht und läßt sich super pedalieren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. April 2011)

hmm,hmm-kann mir mal einer auf die sprünge helfen? 
chainreaction-schon zehnmal gemacht, jetzt bin ich mir unsicher:

auslandsüberweisung (EU) oder EURO-Überweisung (SEPA)

SHR geteilte Kosten oder OUR zu LAsten Auftraggeber?

ich verstehs grad nimma???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2011)

Kreditkarte dann is alles einfach


----------



## franzam (28. April 2011)

paypal?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kreditkarte dann is alles einfach



Zustimm....

G.


----------



## franzam (28. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zustimm....
> 
> G.



Wie bei Sony´s Playstation Network


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie bei Sony´s Playstation Network



Genau..und weils gerade so aktuell ist, aus dem Grund des I-Netmißbrauchs funktioniert meine im Moment net

G.


----------



## franzam (28. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau..und weils gerade so aktuell ist, aus dem Grund des I-Netmißbrauchs funktioniert meine im Moment net
> 
> G.



Ohjeh, wenn die nicht geht mußt ja schon wieder sporteln


----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau..und weils gerade so aktuell ist, aus dem Grund des I-Netmißbrauchs funktioniert meine im Moment net
> 
> G.



gibt auch singleplayer


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2011)

Ne mit Sony hab ich doch nichts am Hut...nur mit Interneteinkaufen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Mondraker Durham
> ist die Freeride Version des Summum
> sehr leicht und läßt sich super pedalieren



mhn..überzeugt mich nicht so 

das hanzz hat ne abartig lange wartezeit,oda?
und taugen die felgen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (28. April 2011)

wenns aus dem Lande sein soll, dann lieber ein Last Herb Fr
Cube ist doch langweilig und emotionslos


----------



## Klabauterman (28. April 2011)

nöööö...gefällt mir nicht...auch von der ausstattung nicht!

find eigentlich das canyon torque dropzone oder das vertride schon ganz nett....
mhn...weiss nicht was dem jörg dran net gefällt 

cube find ich optisch schon oke,aber n halbes oder dreiviertel jahr auf ein rad warten?!

das herkunftsland ist mir eigentlich egal 
wie gesagt...am liebsten n sx trail,aber n eigenaufbau wird da unbezahlbar


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> find eigentlich das canyon torque dropzone oder das vertride schon ganz nett....
> mhn...weiss nicht was dem jörg dran net gefällt



Mein Reusperreusper hatte einen anderen Grund...war ein aktueller Insidergag

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2011)

last herb-fand ich schon immer spitze!!

oder ein fusion freak oder whiplash! dann hau ich dich aber, weil ich selber eins will!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

Also es gibt ja ein paar Anlenkungskonstruktionen wo die Lager fast aus der Todstellung heraus belastet werden....und das Last Herb Fr gehört da unweigerlich dazu.
Als metallverarbeitender Mensch löst das in mir im ersten Moment genau die Gefühle aus wie ein Zahnarztbohrer
Da hilft das ganze rote blingbling nix

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (29. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Reusperreusper hatte einen anderen Grund...war ein aktueller Insidergag
> 
> G.



Hat der Eman eines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> last herb-fand ich schon immer spitze!!
> 
> oder ein fusion freak oder whiplash! dann hau ich dich aber, weil ich selber eins will!



die haben auf ihrer seite nur 2010 bikes


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hat der Eman eines?



Hmmh......ja.......um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2011)

ja das corsair is schon im hochofen


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

jemand ne idee wie ich in D daran komm:






kennt wer n tschechischen specialized händler?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

Außer ausdrucken und ausschneiden fällt mir da auch nichts ein

Aber sieht nach Spaß aus

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

unverschämtheit,dass das nicht in D importiert wird... in der Tschechei gibtses für 4700 euro


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> die haben auf ihrer seite nur 2010 bikes



des thema hatten wir des wochenend scho: sollen angeblich tot sein...

kauf dir doch so ein canyon torque vertride-des wär mal was, was nicht jeder fährt


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> des thema hatten wir des wochenend scho: sollen angeblich tot sein...
> 
> kauf dir doch so ein canyon torque vertride-des wär mal was, was nicht jeder fährt



jip...aber die felgen sind ausn enduro-bereich 
das dropzone aber statt der totem ne fox wär schön...mhn... oder doch n hanzz sl? in die tschechei fahren und n sxtrail holen?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kauf dir doch so ein canyon torque vertride-des wär mal was, was nicht jeder fährt



Du Steinwaldschelm

So, ich fahr jetzt ne Runde

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2011)

ach paperlapapp-was willst denn mit dem sx?

und für die fox is doch die wartung so schwer, glaub ich, oder?da kriegt man doch keine dichtungen. die totem funktioniert einwandfrei und warten kannst as auch selber.

also hopp->canyon torque vertride->bestellung abschicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du Steinwaldschelm
> 
> So, ich fahr jetzt ne Runde
> 
> G.



zum glück mach ich gleich feierabend, sonst krieg ich ihn noch soweit 

ich fahr dann mal auch-drei stunden nach wü *kotz*


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

canyon torque vertride hat auch ne fox,du dödel... und die felgen mach ich sicherlich zu schnell kaputt 
achman... schwierig...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> canyon torque vertride hat auch ne fox,du dödel... und die felgen mach ich sicherlich zu schnell kaputt
> achman... schwierig...



hmm, das wären dann ja argumente GEGEN DAS TORQUE ?

Jörg, wieso find ich grad alles witzig 

nein, im ernst: keine ahnung!!


----------



## Klabauterman (29. April 2011)

mhn... www.canyon.com

torque vertride: doofe felgen
torque dropzone: ganz hübsch

kommst bissi durcheinander 

und wer hat sich nun ein torque gekauft?


----------



## franzam (29. April 2011)

Die Liteville 901er bekommt man z.Z. recht günstig


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2011)

Das Canyon für Erwachsenen

Und heut irgendwer irgendwo unterwegs....werd wahrschein etwas am Oko rumflown

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Werd in der südoberpfalz bergup und bergdownflowen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ...bergup...



Ein neu erfundesnes Wort das kathastrophal falsches suggereiert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Hmm ... An was denkt er da denn schon wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (30. April 2011)

@Klabauter
Des Speiseeis is seeeehr schön


----------



## franzam (30. April 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> jemand ne idee wie ich in D daran komm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guckst du hier:

http://search.seznam.cz/?sourceid=szn-HP&thru=&q=specialized+sx trail


----------



## Klabauterman (30. April 2011)

hab n neuen plan entwickelt...wenn da klappt krieg ich das für 3.160


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2011)

das wäre dann aber ein schnäppchen.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

Jetz hätt ich mich zu ner gravity Card durchgerungen, dann haben die Trottel am gk scheibar keine chipkarten mehr dafür ...

Is das nen Wink des Himmels mitm dampfhammer? 

@Speedy, bist da morgen?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das wäre dann aber ein schnäppchen.



Andernfalls aber sehr sehr teuere Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2011)

versteh ich grad nicht, meinst er hat ein scheingeschäft gefunden?

lass das mit der gravity card, wir fahren dieses jahr mehr touren!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. April 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> versteh ich grad nicht, meinst er hat ein scheingeschäft gefunden?



Münzen wollen die ja net so recht in der Tscheche.....

War heut voll genial am Oko....nix los...keine Wanderer und genau die richtige Trockenizität
Dadurch hab ich netmal mein Dh Radl aus dem Auto geholt

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. April 2011)

jip...versteh ich auch nicht  den preis den ich genannt hab entspricht in etwa dem usapreis + versandkosten ... details nenn ich jetzt aber nicht


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2011)

wenns aus der nicht eu kommt musst aber zoll und steuer noch mit dazu rechnen.


----------



## Klabauterman (30. April 2011)

naja... nicht wenn man das rad "innerhalb" von amerika verschickt


----------



## speedy_j (30. April 2011)

oh weh, oh weh, das sind ja ganz dunkle machenschaften.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. April 2011)

Nach Grafenwöhr


----------



## Klabauterman (30. April 2011)




----------



## speedy_j (1. Mai 2011)

ok, jetzt hat es bei mir auch klick gemacht, darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen. gute idee!


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Mai 2011)

joah...mal schaun ob das klappt 

hab evtl. demnächst n cheetah zu verkaufen...will wer eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2011)

So b in auch wieder im Lande und musst erstmal die ganzen Seiten aufarbeiten...

Das Vertride hab ich mir geholt  bins aber noch nicht gefahren da es heut erst gekommen ist. 

Ich hatte auch anfänglich Bedenken wegen der Laufräder...
Mal sehen, sollen angeblich besser geworden sein was die Dellenbildung angeht...

Mal sehen...


Die Felden des Hänzz sind aber laut Andi a blanker Mist.
Zudem kannst des Hanzz vergessen wenn du Touren damit fahren willst. Es hat in L grad mal ne Rahmenhöhe von 42 cm  

Das Vertride gibts wenigstens in Tourentauglichen 50 cm!!! 


Mhm an dieser Reverb ist irgendwie eine 5 km lange Leitung dran... 
Boah hab keine Lust da schon wieder ein Ölmassaker anzurichten um des Ding zu kürzen


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Mai 2011)

Uii dann packs mal aus und fahr ne runde und berichte mal


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

Er kann doch nichr alleine fahren, er hat doch das Vertride....da muß immer einer dabei sein der in in der Kurve spottet

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Mai 2011)

Verspotte ihn doch nicht wegen dem Namen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

@Klabauter: Hat mir gestern auch ein Amirikaner am Oko erzählt das Speiseeis in Amiland nur die Hälfte kostet..arbeitete auch in Grafenwöhr
Hat mir doch gleich angebotenm die KS 150 zu besorgen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Mai 2011)

Ui... wenn mein Plan A nicht funktioniert, komm ich auf dich evtl zurück 

Ks150?


----------



## franzam (1. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Klabauter: Hat mir gestern auch ein Amirikaner am Oko erzählt das Speiseeis in Amiland nur die Hälfte kostet..arbeitete auch in Grafenwöhr
> Hat mir doch gleich angebotenm die KS 150 zu besorgen
> 
> G.



Dann kommts ja auf eine mehr oder weniger nicht zam, soll er ne Sammelbestellung machen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Dann kommts ja auf eine mehr oder weniger nicht zam, soll er ne Sammelbestellung machen



Er hatte in seinem Händy dann auch nur die blöde Remote gefunden...tss
Das es immer das nicht gibt was ich will

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Mai 2011)

Mir ist die Remote eh lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

Diese Ungerechtigkeit wahr mir schon klar

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Das Vertride hab ich mir geholt  bins aber noch nicht gefahren da es heut erst gekommen ist.




Meno und ich muss mit meiner alten Kiste rumgurken... 
Naja dann kann ich wenigstens meine Unfitizität aufs Material schieben


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat mir doch gleich angebotenm die KS 150 zu besorgen
> 
> G.



Was willst denn damit??

http://www.mytoys.de/Smoby-Rutsche-...dspielzeug/KID/de-mt.to.ca02.29.13.07/1842406


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

Hmmh...vielleicht als transportables farbprogressives Northshoreelement

Na zumindest hast dir das Topmodell gehohlt...sieht auf jedenfall mal gut aus
Gestern war noch einer am Oko mit einem nagelneuen...des mit den blauen Parts....glaube Playzone.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

@Popefan: Und wo treibst dich heute geheim beim Vertriden rum?
Ich werd nommal am Oko rumcruisen, wenn schon mal wieder der Carre da ist und ich den Ray mit seinem Leichtwill zu gefährlichen Sachen anstifften kann

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

.....fahr mal am Oko vorbei, weil aus aktuellem Anlaß kannst du ja gleich meinen neuen Vertride ausprobieren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (1. Mai 2011)

Und wie ist das Rad?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2011)

Stefan scheint immernoch beim Vertriden zu sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2011)

auf jedenfall gibt's jetz keine ausreden mehr in Innsbruck


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

Langsam müssen wir uns Sorgen machen...wo bleibt Stefan

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (2. Mai 2011)




----------



## Supah Gee (2. Mai 2011)

Gebt mir mal ne Empfehlung fürn Hinterrad. Soll so günstig wie möglich sein 
XT Nabe will ich nimmer, geht immer kaputt...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Gebt mir mal ne Empfehlung fürn Hinterrad. Soll so günstig wie möglich sein
> XT Nabe will ich nimmer, geht immer kaputt...



http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fs-bike-teile.de/bilder/yamahaxs750/yamahaxs750hinterrad1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.auvito.de/yamaha-xs-750-hinterrad/artnr16662180/details.html&usg=__tg2HUjb1gc1lWaPQS3r2l6fgV0I=&h=480&w=640&sz=204&hl=de&start=4&zoom=0&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=XOPO_ftgqBXAaM:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhinterrad%2Bg%25C3%25BCnstig%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D626%26tbm%3Disch&ei=dHq-TZT7FceDswa_u5X9BQ


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (2. Mai 2011)




----------



## Klabauterman (2. Mai 2011)

kann dir mein ganzes rad empfehlen 
zufälligerweise würde ichs auch demnächst verkaufen!
hat dt naben/felgen 

@jörg...das laufrad ist ja älter als der supahgee selbst


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2011)

Ja ich leb noch 

Bike geht für'n Anfang schon mal richtig gut. Bergauf fährt sich's sehr direkt!!
Weiß nicht ob's am Gewicht, der Geometrie oder der nicht vorhandenen Rohloff liegt...

Bergab hab ich noch bissl am setup gespielt, da lässt sich noch einiges machen!! Aber bis dahin schonmal richtig genial!!
Nur ans langsame schalten muss i mich erst noch gewöhnen... Da fehlt die Rohloff schon arg!!

Ansonsten geiler Hobel  :Love:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2011)

opti ... passt  (über den canyon aufdruck sehen wir mal hinweg) ... lass es fliegen damit


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bergauf fährt sich's sehr direkt!!



Hört sich insgesamt ja schonmal gut an...aber als Vertride sollte es sich doch genau andersrum verhalten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2011)

@Stefan aus dem Steinwald: Das mit dem Bild kannst du aber besser...und wann fährst mit dem Jörg aus dem Fichtelgebirge mal eine Runde damit

Ist der FatalBert eigentlich die Billigversion oder der Trailstar??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Mai 2011)

Habs bild mitn eiphone ochgeladen, da hats wohl bissl arg verkleinert. 

Kommt gleich nochmal in größer 

Zum Reifen:

Hinten steht drauf: Evo Line, Snake Skin, PaceStar, Triple Compound Tubeless Ready

Vorne steht drauf: Evo Line, Snake Skin, TrailStar, Triple Compound Tubeless Ready

Und was sind es etz für Reifen ?? 

Jederzeit könn ma a Ründchen fahren 
Wenns grad mal net regnet 

Übrigens der Vivid Coil wurde heut weggeschickt


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Mai 2011)

@jörg...
bin kurz ne vor ne saint als bremse fürn DHler zu kaufen, nachdem mir die Hope V2 sache zu heiß ist und ich nicht schon wieder nen experiment machen will  gibts da mehrere Varianten? Wie breit muss die scheibe sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg...
> bin kurz ne vor ne saint als bremse fürn DHler zu kaufen, nachdem mir die Hope V2 sache zu heiß ist und ich nicht schon wieder nen experiment machen will  gibts da mehrere Varianten? Wie breit muss die scheibe sein?



Ne, gibt nur eine Version. Shimanoscheiben sind so 1.7 breit, Hope müßte 1,8 haben...ist null Problem.
Glaub bis 2,0 müßte locker gehen...irgendwer fährt sie glaub ich mit Formula.
Originalscheiben gibts aber gerade billig bei BC.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2011)

verdammt, zu spät.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> verdammt, zu spät.



Blabblablabla

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2011)

Fies...es hat sogar das Zitat von dir geändert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2011)

als ehemaliger stasimitarbeiter hat man in so einem forum schon noch einige privilegien.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2011)

So Post war heut da 





Mhm aber dass die Nuke Proof Feder nur 140g leichter ist ist auch schon irgendwie schwach!! 

Hatte mir da irgendwie mehr erwartet


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2011)

Achja und hier noch ein Bild von Bike in etwas größer 

Was mir heut ziemlich positiv überascht hat waren die THE ONE... 

Absolut bissig aber ohne dieses Gefühl des digitalen Bremsens... Super dosierbar und trotzdem Topp in Verzögerung!!!


----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm aber dass die Nuke Proof Feder nur 140g leichter ist ist auch schon irgendwie schwach!!
> 
> Hatte mir da irgendwie mehr erwartet



ist das eine 3,0 länge? 
das wäre wirklich ganz schön wenig wenigergewicht.

deine cc-sattelstellung passt irgendwie net zu dem radl.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2011)

Ja in 3.0 !!! 


Wieso passt die Sattelstellung nicht?? Doppel


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Mai 2011)

@Stefan
Is der Fat Albert n 2.4er?
Und was soll des mit tubeless ready? Fährst du mit Schlauch? 
Und was sind des für Felgen? 

Und krieg ich noch ne ernst gemeinte Empfehlung fürn LR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Mai 2011)

Wie man nur sowas fahren kann, passt ja gar kein Flaschenhalter rein!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Is der Fat Albert n 2.4er?
> Und was soll des mit tubeless ready? Fährst du mit Schlauch?
> Und was sind des für Felgen?
> ...



Ja ist ein 2.4er...

Keine Ahnung was das heißt... Vermutlich lassen sich diese Reifen mit Milch auch tubless fahren oder ohne Milch ??? Weiß net ich fahr mit Schlauch 

Das ist n EX 1750 LRS von Dt Swiss. Glaub da sind die 5.1er Felgen mit 240er Naben, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Würde wenn du ne günstige Felge haben willst die Robust sein soll und net sooo aufs Gewicht wert legst die SingleTrack ins Auge fassen.
Billig und sehr robust!


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie man nur sowas fahren kann, passt ja gar kein Flaschenhalter rein!




Mist.... jetzt wo dus sagst, riech ichs auch... 

Na da wird aber mal ne geharnischte Email an Canyon raus gehen


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Mai 2011)

naja Felge is net so wichtig, Nabe is viel komplizierter...
Soll net teuer sein aber auch net gleich auseinanderfallen wie ne XT oder dann so günstig sein dass es egal is wenns nur 1 Jahr hält....Deore?!

Bei meinem (Touren)Ghost hat sich auch der Freilauf beim Mavic Crossmax ST verabschiedet


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So Post war heut da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für welches Rd soll denn der Dämpfer eigentlich sein???
Und das ist nur ein 222er, gell.
Und mit der Kurbel traust du dich Richtung Wunsiedelfahren
...und hats diee Treppen dort gevertridedet....

@Franzam: Der Flachenhalter ist doch hier die Lenkstange

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wieso passt die Sattelstellung nicht?? Doppel



sieht einfach nur komisch aus, mehr nicht... so nach vorne gekippt. ein ordentlicher vertrider ist doch aber bergaborientiert und da muss der sattel laut stylepolizei nach hinten gekippt sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sieht einfach nur komisch aus, mehr nicht... so nach vorne gekippt. ein ordentlicher vertrider ist doch aber bergaborientiert und da muss der sattel laut stylepolizei nach hinten gekippt sein.



Nach hinten gekippte Sätel sind was für Poser
Das der zuweit rausschaunde Sattel (Stefanstypisch) nach vorne geneigt aussieht ist wohl perspektivisch nur am Bild so....er fährt ja auch keinen 29 Zoll Reifen vorne...oder 24 hinten....oder doch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

....hmmmh....aber gehören die Bremsscheiben bei Formular eigentlich so rum drauf wie beim Stefansrad

@Speedy: Du weißt net zufällig wo man ein Nucleaon AM mal probefahren kann

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2011)

nein, keine ahnung. der teatimetom ist letztes jahr mal eins gefahren und war an sich ganz begeistert.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Oh man, du weißt auch schon nichts

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loods (4. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob die netten Leute am Bikepark Ochsenkopf auch Helmkameras wie ne GoPro zum ausleihen haben? 
Überleg mir eine anzuschaffen, würde sowas aber gerne vorher mal testen.
Leider habe ich noch keine Rückmeldung auf Mails bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

G.


----------



## Loods (4. Mai 2011)

Heißt nein ?
Aber gut wenn ich zur Erheiterung beitrage ?!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Heißt nein ?
> Aber gut wenn ich zur Erheiterung beitrage ?!



...Aber ich werds dem Hänky mal als Vorschlg unterbreiten welche zum Verleihen anzubieten

G.


----------



## Loods (4. Mai 2011)

Mich irritiert immernoch, dass du das anscheinend unglaublich komisch findest... bitte kläre mich über Unsinnigkeit meines Einfalls auf !


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Loods schrieb:


> Mich irritiert immernoch, dass du das anscheinend unglaublich komisch findest... bitte kläre mich über Unsinnigkeit meines Einfalls auf !



Wel ich ihm gerade immerzu vorwerf was er alles nicht in seinem Laden hat.
Da war deine Kamera ja schon ein richtiger Insidergag

G.


----------



## Loods (4. Mai 2011)

Ah ok. Dann freu ich mich natürlich, dass ich mich so nahtlos in die Ochsenkopf Gesellschaft einfügen kann 

Grüße, Loods


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

@ jörgo

Wie soll die Scheibe denn sonst ans Rad?? 

Treppen Wunsiedel?? 



Und 3" ist 76 cm also für nen 240er Dämpfer. Also ins torque nei 

Aber muss mal testen wegen des hohen Gewichts der titanfeder muss er mich schon echt überzeugen!!

@ speedy nee des passt schon so, ich hab ichn gerne vorne weng weiter unten sonst schläft bei mir immer alles ein


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo
> 
> Wie soll die Scheibe denn sonst ans Rad??
> 
> ...



Punkt1: Na die Treppen im Hintergrund vom Bild..tss.

Punkt2: Na wegen Wunsiedel...kannn ich jetzt net weiter schreiben, sonnst wird man ermahnt

Punkt3: Die Scheibe halt so rum drauf wie alle anderen Hersteller des machen....andersrum halt

Punkt4: Wie schwer ist denn dann die Titanfeder, wenn deine so ein hohes Gewicht hat???

Punkt5: G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

461 zu 601 Gramm !!!! 

Bremsscheiben sind doch richtig rum drauf!!?

Wun versteh ich nicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 461 zu 601 Gramm !!!!
> 
> Bremsscheiben sind doch richtig rum drauf!!?
> 
> Wun versteh ich nicht...



Meine 400er Feder für 240er Dämpfer wiegt nur 330g
Hast wieder im Fitschimarkt gekauft

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine 400er Feder für 240er Dämpfer wiegt nur 330g
> Hast wieder im Fitschimarkt gekauft
> 
> G.



Nää habs bei Baikmehloder bestellt.... mh´m so macht das irgendwie keinen Sinn  

Mhm sollt die so schwer sein wegen dem anderen vivid´-Durchmesser??


aber die stahlfeder wiegt ja a ner 602 gr... also a net sooo übegewichtig...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Meine Stahlfeder war aber auch leichter...
Was wiegt denn der Dämpfer mit Titanfeder im Gegensatz zum RC4 Air?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

RC 4 Air??

Is n DHX 5 Air drin....

Hab ihn noch nicht gewogen aber die Nuke Proof für den Vivid scheinen wohl alle so schwer zu sein. 
Siehe CRC... Vivid 3x400







Weiß noch nicht was der DHX wiegt... weiß a net was der Vivid alleine wiegt, muss ich morgen mal nachwiegen, aber bei so viel übergewicht wirds wohl kein Vivid werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Genau da hab ich eben auch nachgegukkt...400 scheint schon eine blöde Härte beim VIVID zu sein und da wiegt die Feder tatsächlich 100g mehr wie bei anderen Dämpfern die selbe Feder

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes...
Um shimano centerlock zu befestigen geht da ein kassettendemontierwerkzeugadaptergeräät oder ist des wieder was anderes???


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2011)

Dachte du hast Formula! Von Shimpanso gibts auch 2 unterschiedliche Senterlocksysteme...extralisch...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2011)

Ja formula....

Net für mich. Mhm muss i mal gucken morgen. Hast du solche Adapter?? Also für kassette den hab i a schon selber


----------



## teatimetom (4. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau da hab ich eben auch nachgegukkt...400 scheint schon eine blöde Härte beim VIVID zu sein und da wiegt die Feder tatsächlich 100g mehr wie bei anderen Dämpfern die selbe Feder
> 
> G.



Die VIVID Feder haben einen InnenDurchmesser von 1.5" ,
die anderen 1.42" alle, 
deswegen sind die schon schwerer.

auch ist es so das je härter eine ti-feder ist , desto weniger ist die ersparniss zur gleichen stahlfeder.
bei meinem DHX war die FOX 550x 2.75 feder 620 gramm
die DSP ti Coil hat in 550 x 2.75 520 gramm
(die 500er ti DSP ) nur 430 oder so , also 100 gramm weniger 

es gibt auch richtig leichte titanfedern mit sehr wenig windungen  - die halten aber nicht sooo lange..

GRÜSSI


----------



## Ray (4. Mai 2011)

Altbekannt und doch nie langweilig:


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja formula....
> 
> Net für mich. Mhm muss i mal gucken morgen. Hast du solche Adapter?? Also für kassette den hab i a schon selber



So ein Unsinn kommt mit nicht ins Haus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht was der DHX wiegt... weiß a net was der Vivid alleine wiegt, muss ich morgen mal nachwiegen, aber bei so viel übergewicht wirds wohl kein Vivid werden...



Ich versteh sowieso immer noch nicht, was du gegen den luftdämpfer hast. Mit nem luftdämpfer hatt ich im gegensatz zu luftgabeln noch nie Probleme und die funktionieren auch gut. Alle paar Monate halt mal Luft kontrollieren.

Geht am Sonntag ne Tour? Bin Samstag wohl am gk und Sonntag dann at Home


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja formula....
> 
> Net für mich. Mhm muss i mal gucken morgen. Hast du solche Adapter?? Also für kassette den hab i a schon selber




Ah... Hast gleich ne sammelbestellung bei canyon gemacht 

Gestern warn zwei nerve dabei. Die machen schon schöne radln. Net ganz so overstyled wie Cube.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


>



puh, ich brauch eine 500er härte, die ist zum glück wieder leichter. 




OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich versteh sowieso immer noch nicht, was du gegen den luftdämpfer hast. Mit nem luftdämpfer hatt ich im gegensatz zu luftgabeln noch nie Probleme und die funktionieren auch gut. Alle paar Monate halt mal Luft kontrollieren.



na ja, aber bei einem vielfederwegsrad geht es doch um ansprechverhalten und performance. da kommt doch noch kein luftdämpfer hin.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2011)

Ja der 450er und 500er ist mit Negativmateriekern.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Mai 2011)

jap-samstag und sonntag....

komm auch heim! tu mer mal was ausmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2011)

Also einen Tag werd ich mich mim Tourer wohl am Okoberg aufhalten


@Speedy: Am 21. und 22.Mai wäre die Nicolai Deutschlandtour ja am Tegernsee, aber wirkliche Informationen was man da ausprobieren kann gibts ja auch net
Das näheste von mir wär in Dunkeldeutschland in Zwickau, aber da kann man scheinbar garnichts ausprobieren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2011)

Ohne unseren neuen Fat Albert Fahrer schocken zu wollen...das alte...ääähh...aktuelle Schwalbeproblem gibt es aktuell auch in dieser Reifenkategorie





G.


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> auch ist es so das je härter eine ti-feder ist , desto weniger ist die ersparniss zur gleichen stahlfeder.
> GRÜSSI



anders rum
je höher die Härte, desto mehr kann Titan seinen Gewichtsvorteil ausspielen, da ja mehr Material an der Feder ist

gibt mittlerweile aber auch sehr leichte Stahlfedern
eine dicke 1.5" BOS Feder in 350 lbs ist zum Beispiel leichter als eine 350 lbs Fox Feder, welche eigentlich schon zu den leichteren Stahlfedern gehören

von K9 gibts jetzt auch Race Stahlfedern kosten halt so viel wie eien Ti Feder, aber sind nicht viel schwerer


Schwalbe Reifen sind einfach zu groß bzw. zu weit.
Lassen sich einfach mit der Hand auf- und abziehen. Die neuen tubless ready Reifen sitzen nicht straff genug, so dass man sie nur mit einem dicken Kompressor aufziehen kann, währen man z. B. Michelin UST Reifen mit einer Handpumpe aufpumpen kann


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2011)

@jörg... dabei gewesen beim schwalbeding?

@speedy... bin am samstag wohl nochmal GK... aber ich glaub du fährst in den osten?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2011)

Nööö, nur ein Bild um den Stefan aufzuziehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy... bin am samstag wohl nochmal GK... aber ich glaub du fährst in den osten?



der zonenbesuch ist bnoch nicht ganz raus. evtl. hab ich doch zeit für gk, obwohl ich auch noch mit dem allgäu spekulliere. ist am sonntag der schlepper gelaufen?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2011)

japp, schlepper war in Betrieb.

wennst net so weit fahrn willst ... ab Rgbg könntest mit mir fahrn...

allgäu ... radlfahrn? ... naja hab eh kein tourenradl


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2011)

na dann bekomm das mal mit dem tourenradl in den griff. allgäu schieb ich mal und die zone auch. könnten also samstag gk machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Mai 2011)

hmm, samstag machts ihr gk... da hätt ich mir mal nen freitag frei genommen dafür...hmm,hmm...

scheiben sind scho gekommen!  nur die adapter lassen mal wieder auf sich warten


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, samstag machts ihr gk... da hätt ich mir mal nen freitag frei genommen dafür...hmm,hmm...


 
freitag wär perfekt um nachm mittagessen von DEG hochzutreten . Am Abend dann in DEG nen eis und zurück.

GK am WE is besser da dann oft der Schlepper läuft und man nicht so lang im Lift sitzt. die gesparte zeit kann man dann zum gemütlicher kaffeetrinken nutzen .

@speedy... was mir grad einfällt ... eigentlich wär ich danach gleich heim und net zurück nach rgbg ... aber ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ..... die gesparte zeit kann man dann zum gemütlicher kaffeetrinken nutzen .



Da hättest du aber einen größeren Zwinkersmilie suchen müssen

Bei 2 Autos entfällt doch der schmarrn mit dem Hochtreten


Werd jetzt am Samstag nommal okolieren....bei den ganzen Neuigkeiten


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> freitag wär perfekt um nachm mittagessen von DEG hochzutreten . Am Abend dann in DEG nen eis und zurück.



wann? diesen freitag oder nächsten? oer, oder, oder?


----------



## speedy_j (6. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy... was mir grad einfällt ... eigentlich wär ich danach gleich heim und net zurück nach rgbg ... aber ...



hat mich schon gewundert. klären wir heut abend mal.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wann? diesen freitag oder nächsten? oer, oder, oder?


 
also diesen nicht  aber sonst immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2011)

Kukks du Hopescheiben und Shimanobremsen scheinen recht gut zu gehen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23353736"]A Lago Trail with Firehead on Vimeo[/ame]


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2011)

soderla-daheim in der heimat!

eMan hat mir gestern mal wieder gezeigt, was für hammermäßige trails es da unten gibt!! bin immer noch begeistert!

wie is denn die wochenend-planung?
morgen kösseine? da bin ich auch grad begeistert 

heut steinwald mim supah so ab drei ca.

stefan, was isn mit dir??

jörg, du bist heut oko oder so? muss dich des wochenend ja unbedingt treffen 
würd aber auch lieber direkt bei dir vorbeikommen...

blablabla....scheiß freizeitstress!

mega-ps: eman hat sich voll verplappert und mir sein neues bike verraten   ->


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2011)

falls bei jemandem langeweile eintritt: halb drei parklplatz unterhalb vogel-/räuberfelsen!! bitte mit rad...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2011)

Nachdem die Vormittagsplanung mehr als schnell geklappt hat war ich zu der Zeit schon lang weg.
Ja, war am Oko mim AllMountainenduro singletrailheizen
Sind gerade beste Bedingungen dazu.
Emans Rad war auch da
Morgen ist bei mir Steinwaldtag, aber mit Felsen anlangen...muß auch danach auch noch in die Arbeit

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (7. Mai 2011)

machts net so spannend und petzt sein rad mal


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> machts net so spannend und petzt sein rad mal



hab heut schon eisern supah's ausquetscherei widerstanden und nix verraten!!! und versucht hat er's, der hund 

@jörg: ah-dann bist du ja in meiner nähe, oder ihr?
-und jetzt merk ich grad, dass ich dich morgen mittag auch anrufen kann, dann spar ich mir des getippe 


ansonsten hab ich grad kei rechte lust mehr auf fahrrad mit bullit. is so schwer und geht so langsam im vergleich zu freitag...arrgh!


----------



## Klabauterman (7. Mai 2011)

mhn...wieviel wiegt denn dein bullit?


----------



## OLB Carre (7. Mai 2011)

Werd am Mittwoch gen geisskopf startn. Hat wer frei und Bock mit zum fahrn? Startpunkt is somewhere in Regensburg. Hab 2 Plätze frei!


----------



## speedy_j (7. Mai 2011)

mensch carre, geisskopf war doch heute. 
hab auch wieder viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hab heut schon eisern supah's ausquetscherei widerstanden und nix verraten!!! und versucht hat er's, der hund
> 
> @jörg: ah-dann bist du ja in meiner nähe, oder ihr?
> -und jetzt merk ich grad, dass ich dich morgen mittag auch anrufen kann, dann spar ich mir des getippe
> ...



Na wie schauts aus heut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ansonsten hab ich grad kei rechte lust mehr auf fahrrad mit bullit. is so schwer und geht so langsam im vergleich zu freitag...arrgh!



Na für Regensburg ist wohl nicht die richtige Ausstattung an deinem Rad.
Ne 170er Lyrik drann, was bei dem Rahmen wohl top funktionieren würde, und ein paar 2.4er Ardent (oder ähnliches) und es ist ein anderes Rad.
Schwerer wie der Emanrahmen wird deiner wohl kaum sein.

Und fürn Park dann einfach ein paar Dhschlappen drauf.

PS: Hast du mich gerade angerufen...hat nämlich nach dem Abheben nicht funktioniert...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

Für Rgbg reicht nen ht ... Und das Chameleon hat er ja ... Das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge für Rgbg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Für Rgbg reicht nen ht ... Und das Chameleon hat er ja ... Das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge für Rgbg



Na, dann paßt ja alles. Was lamentiert er denn dann

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2011)

ah-puh, jetzt!

@jörg: ja, hab ich. dacht scho ich bin doof 

und ich glaube, es liegt an den reifen. oder der immer noch herrschenden unfitizität. was eigentlich langsam mal vorbei sein müsst 


ähhh-nachmittagsplanung, hmm,  hmm.

also ich würd mich dann doch noch höchstens zu ner kosseine-runde breitschlagen lassen. allerdings schaff ichs erst bis, hmm, ich schätz zwei. forsthaus mak?


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

Wegen heut, 
wollt mal wieder Schneeberg fahren... Bin aber von gestern noch bissl k.o. 
Also langsame Runde wär angesagt. 

Ich würd einfach mal sagen, Parkplatz NACHM Silberhaus. 12.45? oder zu bald??


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

@ otti, könnt mich auch für Kössaine breitschlagen lassen , aber 1400...
Mhm mhm mhm

Hab nämlich bissl n begrenztes Zeitfenster zum Ende hin, aber würd scho gern mit eich weng fahren... mhm mhm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2011)

hmm-eman spricht as machtwort. komm aber halt echt erst frühestens um zwei wohin. schätz ich-das knödelwasser kocht nicht 

ab wann musst denn du arbeiten, jörg? oder sitzt du grad  beim mittagessen, so wie ich gleich?  und nicht vergessen, blumen mitbringen, sonst gibts stress, wie hier grad. ohmeiohmei...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2011)

obwohl-evtl schaff ich 13:30? könnt klappen...


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

Okee für 1330 lass ich mich noch breitschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

will auch


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

So ... Um das Rätsel aufzulösen ...







Erstes rumrollen im Garten fühlt sich geil an


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## lowfat (8. Mai 2011)

Am Nußhard stehen jetzt solche Schilder rum. Mich hat erst ein freundlicher Wanderer drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Man übersieht die zu leicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Soderla auch wieder dahorm.
Aha die blaugrüne Version

Und habter 5min vorm losfahren euch noch einigen können

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Am Nußhard stehen jetzt solche Schilder rum. Mich hat erst ein freundlicher Wanderer drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Man übersieht die zu leicht...





Mehr fällt mir jetzt dazu nicht ein


G.


----------



## heifisch (8. Mai 2011)

Mit einem Rad mit Federgabel darf man aber noch fahren?


----------



## lowfat (8. Mai 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## lowfat (8. Mai 2011)

da muss es sich um unerwünschte draisinen handeln. ich fahr schon dieses moderne teufelszeug mit pedalen und kette


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Um das Rätsel aufzulösen ...



habs doch gewusst!


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> habs doch gewusst!



welcher rahmen ist das denn?


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2011)

banshee legend mk2


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> welcher rahmen ist das denn?



Es ist ein ******.....oh verdammt es zeigt den Namen nicht an

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> banshee legend mk2



Petze

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2011)

einmal im leben vor dir etwas posten, war es mir wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (8. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> banshee legend mk2



tiptióp eman 

aber deine weisse kettenführung hättest schon putzen können


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> tiptióp eman
> 
> aber deine weisse kettenführung hättest schon putzen können



War auch mein erster Gedanke...wobei ich gleichzeitig gedacht habe wie kann man sich nur eine weiße Kettenführung kaufen


Jaja, und mim Stefan ist es jetzt auch vorbei .....jetzt bekommt er schon Kontrollanrufe auf Tour wo er denn bleibt
Mein Spion waren eben bei mir


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

danke speedy


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....jetzt bekommt er schon Kontrollanrufe auf Tour wo er denn bleibt



das ist der Anfang vom Ende


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

Bla bla bla

Es waren nur organisatorisch zwecks Grill anschüren


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Um keine Ausrede verlegen, der Stefan

G.


----------



## TheMicha (8. Mai 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> Am Nußhard stehen jetzt solche Schilder rum. Mich hat erst ein freundlicher Wanderer drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Man übersieht die zu leicht...


Von welchem lustigen Verein werden denn die Schilder aufgestellt? Gibts auch nen Grund für die Aktion?
War am SA am Oko und Schneeberg unterwegs (allerdings nur bis zum Seehaus), konnte allerdings keine Schilder entdecken.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2011)

Des hab ich mir a gedacht. 
Was sind denn des für anfängerschilder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

die Laufräder auf dem Schild haben ja nur 24 Speichen  ist das stabil genug zum vernünftigen mountainbiken?

apropo: meint ihr n nigelnagel neues sx trail 1 von 2011 verkauft sich für 3000euro?son tschechenhänder will für eins in M nur 2250 euro


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2011)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Von welchem lustigen Verein werden denn die Schilder aufgestellt? Gibts auch nen Grund für die Aktion?
> War am SA am Oko und Schneeberg unterwegs (allerdings nur bis zum Seehaus), konnte allerdings keine Schilder entdecken.




Der nusshardt is eigentlich schon immer gesperrt ... Jetz steht halt ein Schild da


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Um das Rätsel aufzulösen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




War die Kurbel eigentlich dabei....oder hast du dir den farblichen Fehlgriff selber angetan..um ein Kurbel/Dämperanlenkungsensemble zu schaffen
Oh mei...jetzt stell ich mir gerade den Lenker vor

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2011)

zum Glück bin ich farbenblind


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> zum Glück bin ich farbenblind



Ab in den Keller mit dir um dein LV funktionierend zu schleifen und feilen


@Speedy: Jetzt gibts doch schon wieder ein neues Getriebe das das Schalten revolutionieren soll und die Kettenblätter ausrotten will


G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2011)

klär mich mal auf! mit kettenblättern hatte ich ja gestern nicht so viel erfolge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2011)

Feile mit Weile!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klär mich mal auf! mit kettenblättern hatte ich ja gestern nicht so viel erfolge.



Nagelcraft...gib mal bei Guchl ein..

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nagelcraft...gib mal bei Guchl ein..
> 
> G.



findet er nur eine hp,die noch nicht geht


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Ach, habt ihr nicht den geheimen Zugriffscode...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War die Kurbel eigentlich dabei....oder hast du dir den farblichen Fehlgriff selber angetan..um ein Kurbel/Dämperanlenkungsensemble zu schaffen
> Oh mei...jetzt stell ich mir gerade den Lenker vor
> 
> G.



Das passt und is volle Planung 

Lenker is der alte und schwarz


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Mai 2011)

gestern 1x am Oko für 2011 gewesen ... hat wieder Laune gemacht - Veränderungen an der Strecke sind gut, zwar einfacher, aber gut


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Mai 2011)

räusper, räusper-jedenfalls hammer gestern trotzdem mal wieder totale chaosplanung gehabt! 

abends sind dann übrigens noch pläne für juli entstanden!! abenteuer-pläne!!
juli! merken!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2011)

abenteuer ... was?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nagelcraft...gib mal bei Guchl ein..
> 
> G.



viel gibt guchl ja nicht her und komisch aussehen tut es auch.
hast du noch mehr infos? für mich sieht das eher noch cityrad aus und nicht nach knüppelharter-extremeinsatz-schrottytauglichkeit.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> abenteuer ... was?



wird ein LSEK, also ein Spezial-Lettenbrüder-ExpeditionsKommando in Richtung Südtirol, ohne die ausgelutschten alten Jedermanns-Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tour.ist (9. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> viel gibt guchl ja nicht her und komisch aussehen tut es auch.
> hast du noch mehr infos? für mich sieht das eher noch cityrad aus und nicht nach knüppelharter-extremeinsatz-schrottytauglichkeit.





http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2009114882&IA=AT2009000099&DISPLAY=STATUS


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> viel gibt guchl ja nicht her und komisch aussehen tut es auch.
> hast du noch mehr infos? für mich sieht das eher noch cityrad aus und nicht nach knüppelharter-extremeinsatz-schrottytauglichkeit.



Siehe tour.ist

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2011)

Bin gerade um 18Uhr nommal auf die Kösser von zuhause rauf. Trails sind schon in genialem Zustand
Im Püttnerstrail ist endlich dieser riesen Baum weggeräumt...und wessen spuren waren denn am ESh-Trail.....Stefan....Stawoldbur???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2011)

tour.ist schrieb:


> http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2009114882&IA=AT2009000099&DISPLAY=STATUS



puh, solche patentschriften sind ja ganz schön kompliziert geschrieben. die ausfürhliche beschreibung habe ich jetzt mal bis zur hälfte gelesen und mit viel phantasie kann ich mir sogar vorstellen, was da passieren soll. ich bleibe aber erst mal bei der city-rad theorie. zum einen soll die kraft über normale 1,2mm bowdenzüge übertragen werden. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die bei so manchen dicken beinen recht schnell reißen. zum anderen soll eine steuerung ständig die beste fahrstufe für den fahrer finden.
ich denke, das wird das hauptproblem im gelände. mal hier und da einen schnelle sprint oder einfach mal eine hohen gang irgendwo hoch drücken wäre dann gar nicht mehr drin. das teil würde versuchen ständig nachzuregeln.

wenn man einmal singlespeed fährt, kommt man sicher mit so etwas nicht mehr klar. mal schauen, was letztendlich draus wird und wie es dann funktioniert.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin gerade um 18Uhr nommal auf die Kösser von zuhause rauf. Trails sind schon in genialem Zustand
> Im Püttnerstrail ist endlich dieser riesen Baum weggeräumt...und wessen spuren waren denn am ESh-Trail.....Stefan....Stawoldbur???
> 
> G.



Japp ... Sommer pur ... Hab heut sogar den Carre im Wald getroffen 

@stawold ... Präzisier mal ... Net das ich dann keine Zeit hab


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Mai 2011)

@EMan: hmm-konkret is noch gar nix...des is ja des. da muss dann abstimmung mit jörg erfolgen...

wie-den carre gestern getroffen? regenerationsphasen oder sowas finden bei dir wohl vormittags statt 

theoretisch müsstma des wetter ja nutzen, wenns morgen angeblich regnen soll. habs händie vergessen-also bin ich auf des hier angewiesen.
heut runde?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Mai 2011)

Regenerationphasen sind was für Weicheier  und war ja nur ne kurze runde


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2011)

So und da regenerieren so wichtig is, hab ich heut (gestern) bis 09:00 gearbeitet, bin um 10:45 am geisskopf das erste mal Lift gefahrn und um 1630 die letzte fahrt mitm tourenradl hoch und nach deggendorf runtergeflowt . Raufwärts is schon nen brett ... Hatt ich nicht ganz so schlimm in Erinnerung :kotz:

Das Banshee funzt 

Die gravity Card is ne schöne Sache

Hoffentlich regnets heute mal


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Raufwärts is schon nen brett ... Hatt ich nicht ganz so schlimm in Erinnerung :kotz:



oder es fehlt vielleicht doch die regeneration. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das Banshee funzt



jetzt zeig es doch mal richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> jetzt zeig es doch mal richtig!




Wahrscheinlich funktioniert das Fotographieren nicht richtig, weil der Sensor die vielen Farben nicht verarbeiten kann

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2011)

oder die linse ist schon damals beim chameleon geplatzt.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oder die linse ist schon damals beim chameleon geplatzt.



....welch eine erstklassiöse Antwort

Komme gerade vom Oko wieder und mußte doch feststellen wie wichtig eine homogene Gewichtsbalance am Rad ist.
Aber an eine Allesselbstmachgabel alla 888 WC mit einem halben Liter Funktionsöl muß man sich schon erstmal wieder richtig gewöhnen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oder es fehlt vielleicht doch die regeneration.



1100 hm nach nem Tag liftfahrn sind halt net ganz wenig 

Na heut hab ich das nicht ganz so schöne Wetter dafür verwendet ... Wobei jetz wieder die Sonne rauskommt 

Das radl is net fotogen ... Also kein Foto


----------



## ur-anus (12. Mai 2011)

Sers, ich bin übers we mal wieder in waldershof... wollte samstag auf die kösseine, höhenweg und über den püttnersfelsen wieder zurück. evtl. will sich ja jemand anschliessen. wollte allerdings schon recht früh losfahren. für alternativ routen wäre ich natürlich auch zu haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1100 hm nach nem Tag liftfahrn sind halt net ganz wenig
> 
> Na heut hab ich das nicht ganz so schöne Wetter dafür verwendet ... Wobei jetz wieder die Sonne rauskommt
> 
> Das radl is net fotogen ... Also kein Foto



Hab heut auch einen Emän gemacht...zumindest einen Anfängeremän
Bin nach dem Okotag...nachdem die besagte Sonne um 18 Uhr wieder rauskam...auch noch eine Burgstein, Epicshore, Elchshore Runde von zuhause aus gefahren...waren aber nur knapp über 500 Hms...aber auf weichem Boden

Und jetzt her mit dem Foto

@Ur-anus: Ich scheide aus, muß Samstag arbeiten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2011)

Hast samerberg verfolgt ... Das is ja auch schon wieder nen Kasperltheater ...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hast samerberg verfolgt ... Das is ja auch schon wieder nen Kasperltheater ...



Hab mal eben den entsprechenden Thraed gesucht und durchgearbeitet. Zumindest hat der BR mal wieder in die richtige Richtung berichtet

Aber so ist des herrschaftliche Verhalten in so rel. kleinen DAV Sektionen wenn sie mal die Möglichkeit habe was bestimmen zu können.
Drum war ich noch nie auf unserer Hütte, weil Radler da net recht willkommen sind (oder waren, aktuell nicht informiert )
Wobei in unsere Sektion (Dav Greiz, Sitz Marktretwitz) mittlerweile das gleiche Verhalten zu Tage tritt...da ist sogar noch konspiratives Stasitum dazugekommen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2011)

mh...
fox 36 float oder ne van?
hat mal wer diese avid elixir R gebremst? können die was oder lieber durch saint/avid code ersetzen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Epicshore



 


und: ....ja, ja-der DAV...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2011)

ja ... sind halt zum teil sehr eingefahren die DAVler. zum glück sind net alle so


----------



## speedy_j (13. Mai 2011)

@klabauter         Saint!

samerberg ist halt deutsches deppentum. 
wenn man da 20 abfahrten am tag macht, was ja fÃ¼r eman und mich jetzt nicht das problem sein sollte, dann bist 35â¬ los und das fÃ¼r 200hm. irgendwie fehlen da die verhÃ¤ltnisse. die schweizer bahnen kosten je nach kurs zwischen 30 und 40â¬, aber da hat man oft 1000hm. ganz klar fÃ¼r was ich mich da entscheide.


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> mh...
> fox 36 float oder ne van?
> hat mal wer diese avid elixir R gebremst? können die was oder lieber durch saint/avid code ersetzen



Hab die Elixier am Remedy und am LV. Für mich reicht sie durchaus

@Jörg: die Karlsbader Sektion in TIR siehts entspannter


----------



## Supah Gee (13. Mai 2011)

@Klabauter

ne van oder talas...float is doch nix halbes und nix ganzes oder?

Was macht dein Speiseeis-Projekt?


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2011)

Puh... Grad am laufen... entweder sx trail 1 und Gabel,Dämpfer,bremse wechseln... oder sx trail 2 importieren... is preislich ziemlich gleich... kommt auf den Wechselkurs an,aber das 2 er ist hübsch grün!    


Wenns das 1 er wird , kommt ne van rein, die soll besser ansprechen und funktionieren als wie die float oder talas


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @klabauter         Saint!
> 
> samerberg ist halt deutsches deppentum.
> wenn man da 20 abfahrten am tag macht, was ja für eman und mich jetzt nicht das problem sein sollte, dann bist 35 los und das für 200hm. irgendwie fehlen da die verhältnisse. die schweizer bahnen kosten je nach kurs zwischen 30 und 40, aber da hat man oft 1000hm. ganz klar für was ich mich da entscheide.



Ja da relativiert sich die Schweiz wieder
15-20 Abfahrten sollten auf der Strecke locker drin sein.

@Klabauter: Laß den Luftmüll....nimm ne Van

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja ... sind halt zum teil sehr eingefahren die DAVler. zum glück sind net alle so



Sektion Regensburg ist ok, da gibts sogar eine mtb gruppe 
aber das am sammerberg ....  
dann lieber österreich oder schweiz mit 1000 hm pro abfahrt


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2011)

Da hab ich jetzt doch fast überlegt, mir das morgen mal anzuschauen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2011)

@Canyongeheimfahrer: Alles gute zum Geburtstag...gestern


G.


----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)

War gestern Abend auch noch mal am Kopf .​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 










​ 

















​ 




























​ 
 Die Stille ... ein Traum


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2011)

2 Fotos hätten gereicht, der Rest is Müll


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Mai 2011)

eman...du bist so schön...indirekt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2011)

Wenns nur mal direkt einen Bruchteil der Fotos von Emans bunten Allerleirad geben würd...

G.


----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## Klabauterman (14. Mai 2011)

@sepalot: zufrieden mit dem cube hanzz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @sepalot: zufrieden mit dem cube hanzz?


 
ja, bin mitm hänzzchen super zufrieden  ... schön agil und schluckfreudig


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2011)

@jörg... Hast heut Abend oder so mal Zeit die Drehbank zu bedienen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2011)

Ahhh...er ist da

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2011)

Das iPhone war scheinbar ohne mich da vorhin


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2011)

Wieder was farbiges


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Mai 2011)

@jörg:
du bist ja so hin und weg von den saint... gibts die irgendwo besonders günstig?wieviel wiegt die denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (14. Mai 2011)

@eman


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg:
> du bist ja so hin und weg von den saint... gibts die irgendwo besonders günstig?



ich auch. bike-components hat sie für 129 ohne scheibe.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Mai 2011)

@ Eman... Mhm des ist aber kein POC :kopfschüttel: 

Wegen morgen

Hab jetzt mal so halb mit'n Eman ne frühstücksrunde ausgemacht. 
Um 10 am Parkplatz nach'm silberhaus. 
Kann aber erst morgen kurzfristig Bescheid geben ob's klappt bei mir....


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich auch. bike-components hat sie für 129 ohne scheibe.



auch gesehn!ist da im vergleich zu den Code n großer gewichtsunterschied?werde ich wahrscheinlich zusammen mitn dhx4 bestellen  brauch ich bei dem eigentlich andere buchsen oder kann ich die vom verbautem van r nehmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @jörg:
> du bist ja so hin und weg von den saint... gibts die irgendwo besonders günstig?wieviel wiegt die denn?



Hin und weg bin ich nur von der XTR...die Saint ist nur top

@Eman: Schöner Helm

Frühstücksrunde...zu der Zeit eß ich vielleicht gerade mal ein Toastbrot
Werd morgen eher mal wieder mit meinem Dh-Bike fahren...das ist die letzte Zeit so vernachlässigt worden

G.


----------



## Ray (14. Mai 2011)

Heute am Oko


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hin und weg bin ich nur von der XTR...die Saint ist nur top



Mhh...gibts ne gute alternative zu den original Scheiben?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Heute am Oko



Ohoh...da seh ich doch schon wieder keine vorhandene Landezone

@Klabauter: Warum

G.


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2011)

@ Ray

schick


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> auch gesehn!ist da im vergleich zu den Code n großer gewichtsunterschied?werde ich wahrscheinlich zusammen mitn dhx4 bestellen  brauch ich bei dem eigentlich andere buchsen oder kann ich die vom verbautem van r nehmen?



mit den gewichten der code kenne ich mich nicht aus, soviel unterschied sollte aber nicht sein.
gibt es den dhx 4 überhaupt noch, oder meinst du den rc4 von fox? nimm doch gleich den richtigen dämpfer: cane creek double barrel; kostet ja mittlerweile nicht mehr ein vermögen.
die neuen scheiben von shimano mit dem alu spider sind doch schick, was hast du gegen die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die neuen scheiben von shimano mit dem alu spider sind doch schick, was hast du gegen die?



Sind diese, wie mache ich eine Bremse teurer ohne mehr Nutzen und weniger Funktion, Aluspiderscheiben, net sogar schwerer wie die reine Stahlscheibe
Zumidest war das mal so bei Shimano

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

genau...diese zweigeteilten scheiben schaun so schwer aus und wenn man da mal wo aufsetzt,lassen die sich sicherlich nciht so leicht wieder gerade biegen!
meinte den rc 4 von fox  tschuldige!

den cane creek kenn ich gar nicht...hat aber auch ne abartige lieferzeit!aber ich lass mich gern auch von einem anderem dämpfer als den rc4 überzeugen...sollte nur eine humane lieferzeit haben!gewicht sollte sich auch im rahmen halten, möchte mein sx trail schön unter 17kg lassen!


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aluspiderscheiben, net sogar schwerer wie die reine Stahlscheibe
> G.



bei 203mm sind sie 10g leichter. 



Klabauterman schrieb:


> genau...diese zweigeteilten scheiben schaun so schwer aus und wenn man da mal wo aufsetzt,lassen die sich sicherlich nciht so leicht wieder gerade biegen!
> meinte den rc 4 von fox  tschuldige!
> 
> den cane creek kenn ich gar nicht...hat aber auch ne abartige lieferzeit!aber ich lass mich gern auch von einem anderem dämpfer als den rc4 überzeugen...sollte nur eine humane lieferzeit haben!gewicht sollte sich auch im rahmen halten, möchte mein sx trail schön unter 17kg lassen!



welche einbaulänge brauchst du?


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

sx trail 2011 hat 216/63,5mm einbaulänge!

bremse habt ihr mich überzeugt  hol mir die saint... bei bikecomponents die bremse und bei hibike die scheiben....


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

dann schau mal in dein postfach, hab einen shop, der hat den dämpfer noch lagernd.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

hmn....weisst du was son ding wiegt?
buchsen?!


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

nein, kenne kein gewicht. soviel nehmen sich die stahlfederdämpfer aber nicht. selbst wenn er 100g schwerer wäre, so ist er laut den meisten aussagen jedem fox dämpfer überlegen. ich werd ihn mir auch holen, sobal er wieder verfügbar ist.

buchsen und feder musst du extra bestellen. wenn du dein buchsenmaß noch nicht genau kennst, dann kannst auch abwarten bis du alles hast und dann fragst beim jörg oder mir mal an, ob wir dir was drehen. muss für mein lapierre jetzt auch welche machen und material habe ich noch noch da.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

hmn..oke...ich experimentier mal und nehm den dämpfer.ich hoff ich kann mit sovielen verstellmöglichkeiten umgehn 
ne titanfeder wird wohl so für 130-180euro nicht drin sein 
buchsenmaß frag ich eingach mal im sx-trail forum nach, würde schon gerne alles nächstes We beisammen haben, damit ich schön basteln kann 

achja..danke schön


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Da wird wieder munter rumexperimentiert
Wobei wir doch ganz aktuell gelernt haben, das wenn man leichte Nichtluftdämpfer haben will, kommt man an Fox nicht wirklich vorbei
Das Emansyndrom scheint aber umsich zu greifen
Wobei er jetzt scheinbar seine Medizin sogar regelmäßig einnimmt, da er auch schon zu Shimano Bremsen greift/greifen will!?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

jörg...lass das...du verunsicherst mich


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Das Wort Experiment hat nie mit eine Vorgang mit bestimmten Ausgang zu tun...deshalb solltest du auch verunsichert sein

Der Speedy  will dich nur als Testperson für diesen Dämpfer mißbrauchen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

....so genug geredet rauf aufs Rad....dann würden wir uns vielleicht zufällig irgendwo im Steinwald über den Weg fahren

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

aber wenn selbst ich meine totem mit luft verkauf habe um nur noch stahlfeder zu fahren, dann soll das schon was heissen. 

lass dich nicht verunsichern, klabauter. der dämpfer ist top und erst sahne in der funktion.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

ich nehm den jetzt auch mal...
bei dämpfer,gabel,bremse,felgen wollte ich nicht so mit dem gewicht geizen, solange es unter 17kg bleibt!
aber hab noch 1-2 fragen:
- gibts ne günstige titanfeder für den dämpfer
- brauch ich bei tapered-schaft eine 1 1/8 kralle ?


das müssten die buchsenmaße sein,wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe ( http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/assets/pdf/2011-SX-FSR-Manual.pdf )

Lower (Rearward) Shock Eye Bolt       Alloy Bolt - M15 Thread x 28mm Shaft Length, 8mm Hex
Upper (Forward) Shock Eye Bolt         Steel Bolt - M8 Thread x 45mm Shaft Length, 6mm Hex


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2011)

Zum cane creek Dämpfer noch was ... Ich hab mich dagegen entschieden. Wennst dich Net voll mit dem Ding beschäftigts bringt er nix 

Sitz grad im okopf Lift ... Mal schauen wie das radl hier funzt. 

Das corsair geht geil ... Von der schneebergplatte runter war's selten so schön 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

und was haste dir geholt?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2011)

RC4 ... weil ich net schon wieder Experimente machen will  ... Probier  halt den cane Creek mal aus und berichte uns 

Nen alter DHX mit PUSH Tuning soll auch ganz gut gehen ... Lass das bei meinem vielleicht machen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/5/9/_/large/Foto_1305466682.JPG






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi_1 (15. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/5/9/_/large/Foto_1305466682.JPG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wundert mich nicht ...

lg
Wolfgang
(Nußhard usw. war bis vor ein paar Jahren meine Feierabendrunde)


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

hui, ist ja gar keine farbliche engleisung geworden.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> :
> - gibts ne günstige titanfeder für den dämpfer
> - brauch ich bei tapered-schaft eine 1 1/8 kralle ?



Zu 2 ja
Zu 1...wer da günstig kauft, der kauft 2mal 
Und dann kommen wir wieder zu dem experimentalen Teil der Frage. Hatten wir ja schon bei Stefans VIVID. Die Feder kostete das gleiche wie die für meinen Fox....aber meine war recht preisgünstig und Stefans teuer

G.


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2011)

@sepalot danke
@jörg ne landezone war vorhanden, wenn auch sehr kurz. Sie wird von einem Felsblock unterbrochen


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> aber hab noch 1-2 fragen:
> - gibts ne günstige titanfeder für den dämpfer
> - brauch ich bei tapered-schaft eine 1 1/8 kralle ?



was ist denn günstig? ich denke 200 bis 300 wirst rechnen müssen. man bräuchte mal das innen und außenmaß, vielleicht passt auch eine für andere hersteller.

1 1/8 kralle passt schon.




Klabauterman schrieb:


> das müssten die buchsenmaße sein,wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe ( http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/assets/pdf/2011-SX-FSR-Manual.pdf )
> 
> Lower (Rearward) Shock Eye Bolt       Alloy Bolt - M15 Thread x 28mm Shaft Length, 8mm Hex
> Upper (Forward) Shock Eye Bolt         Steel Bolt - M8 Thread x 45mm Shaft Length, 6mm Hex



da passt was nicht. M15 halte ich für ein wenig zu viel an der dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


>



Hübschhübsch
Häste was gesgt daste noch okolierst, dann hät ich auch okoliert.
War nur etwas unentschlossen und hab mich dann wegen evtl. Mittagspause und evtl. Liftabruch wegen evtl. Wetter doch für ne Tour entschieden.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was ist denn günstig? ich denke 200 bis 300 wirst rechnen müssen. man bräuchte mal das innen und außenmaß, vielleicht passt auch eine für andere hersteller.
> 
> 1 1/8 kralle passt schon.
> 
> .




 Wie immer zu spät geantwortet

Mehr wie 200 für eine Titanfeder ist glaub ich doch unrealistisch teuer...oder sind für diesen Dämpfer die Federn evtl. so teuer...welch teures Experiment
Und dann kommts halt, wie ich schon geschrieben hab, drauf an ob 200 teuer sind oder nicht.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

@klabauter

http://store.canecreek.com/products...T2.75/*/1739.0.1.1.45652.1218.13755.0.0?pp=8&

da du ja beziehungen hast, würde das ganze steuergedöns wegfallen und somit hättest einen guten preis. wenn das klappt komme ich sicher noch mal auf dich zurück.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Schon wieder ein Experiment ohne die Gewichtsunterschiede zu kennen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> - gibts ne günstige titanfeder für den dämpfer
> 
> 
> das müssten die buchsenmaße sein,wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe ( http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/assets/pdf/2011-SX-FSR-Manual.pdf )
> ...



Titanfeder günstig: brauchst das gleiche maß wie für fox beim ccdb
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15605

der ccdb ist schon gut - und die einstellmöglichkeiten - muss man sich damit beschäftigen aber dann ists nicht so kompliziert.

wenn deine Dämpferbolzen hinten noch so sind wie sie am 2007 er demo waren , dann ist das nicht passend für nen standard ccdb:
demo2007, da ist hinten eine durchgehende Aluachse verbraut, 15mm durchmesser. dafür wird beim normalen DHX das Rote DU bushing aus dem Auge ausgepresst und dann direkt alu achse in Dämpferbuchse gefahren.

jetzt gibt es den ccsb mit standard du aufnahme und aber auch mit spherical bearings, nimm dann umbedingt die standard DU aufnahme.

Dieser hier ist der falsche: 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/AdrianKanai/IMG_4380.jpg
so müssen die Dämpferaugen aussehen:
http://www.rider-store.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/1880_0.JPG

die Feder vom Speedy ist eine DSP Ti spring die hab ich auch. sind vom gewicht her wie die Nukeproof federn von Chainreactioncycles.

g.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

jörg, du arbeitest bei siemens. das man da jegliche neuen sachen scheut, ist allgemein bekannt. 


@teatimetom
seh grad, dass du online bist. guten morgen! sag doch auch mal was. 
du könntest auch öfters mal ein paar schicke bilder von da drüben posten.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2011)

ich fürchte das mit dem Dämpferwechsel wird gar nichts 
zumindest nicht vorerst,weil das sx trail zwar einen 216mm dämpfer verbaut hat aber eine spezielle dämpferaufnahme am hinteren dämpferauge... nämlich für M15 

son kack... mal gucken ob ich eine fox rc4 von speci krieg 

oder glaubt ihr,dass kann man vom van auf einen rc4 umbauen? bzw. etwas passendes fräsen?


----------



## teatimetom (15. Mai 2011)

hi klabautermann, 
geht  mit dem ccdb so wie ich oben geschrieben habe 
ich fahr nen double barrel mit dem standard ausfallenede im demo.
kannst auch mit jedem rc4 oder anderen dämpfer so machen- musst nur die rote gleitbuchse aus dem ausfallende auspressen. 
15mm ist der durchmesser eines Dämpferauges ohne Gleitbuchse.

morgen speedy 

wohnung:




vom fahren hab ich irgendwie noch keine bilder , kommt


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2011)

wären die berge da hinten nicht im weg, könnte man ganz schön weit schauen. 

sieht ein wenig wie chur aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2011)

Sieht eher wie irgendeine kleine chinesische Provinzstadt aus...und dieses arme kleine blaue Haus in der Mitte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2011)

könnte auch aserbaidschan sein^^
schon mal einstimmen auf nächsts jahr?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2011)

Japp schön is was anderes ... Trotzdem hätt ich nix dagegen da dort zu sein


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hübschhübsch
> Häste was gesgt daste noch okolierst, dann hät ich auch okoliert.
> War nur etwas unentschlossen und hab mich dann wegen evtl. Mittagspause und evtl. Liftabruch wegen evtl. Wetter doch für ne Tour entschieden.
> 
> G.



Hatte angenommen, das du eh dort bist


----------



## teatimetom (16. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht eher wie irgendeine kleine chinesische Provinzstadt aus
> G.



so falsch liegt ihr da garnicht,
vancouver hat 2.3 mio einwohner und 
ca 1/ 3 davon sind Chinesen 
vermutlich die grösste chinesische stadt ausserhalb vom reich


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich fürchte das mit dem Dämpferwechsel wird gar nichts
> zumindest nicht vorerst,weil das sx trail zwar einen 216mm dämpfer verbaut hat aber eine spezielle dämpferaufnahme am hinteren dämpferauge... nämlich für M15
> 
> son kack... mal gucken ob ich eine fox rc4 von speci krieg
> ...



also in meinem Enduro von 2006 fehlt einfach das Bushing in der hinteren Aufnahme
EDIT: hat ja eh schon einer geschrieben

eMan, sehr feines Radl


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hatte angenommen, das du eh dort bist



Ja dacht ich auch erst...hatte mir auch gedacht das du wahrscheinlich sogar nach der Tour dort bist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/5/9/_/large/Foto_1305466682.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Vebotsabblidungen sind ja alle nur blau
Also lediglich ein Gebot und kein Verbot
Da hilft auch die Linie in rot nichts
Also doch nur wie 130 auf der Autobahn

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Mai 2011)

und klettern Sie nicht auf die Felsblöcke!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> und klettern Sie nicht auf die Felsblöcke!



Dafür gibts am NH eine genaue recht "neue" Zonierungsregelung der Blöcke.
Und scheinbar zählt da für uns mal ein übergeornetes Recht zum normalen Wanderer...wenn man nach dem Schild geht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, das nen paar hundert Meter weiter mit dem timberjack durchn Wald gepflügt wird, dann is so nen "auf dem weg bleiben schild" einfach nur lächerlich


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, das nen paar hundert Meter weiter mit dem timberjack durchn Wald geplügt wird, dann is so nen "auf dem weg bleiben schild" einfach nur lächerlich



aber voll-alles nicht mehr nachvollziehbar...!!

im übrigen @EMan: as legend schaut HAMMER aus! habs mir nach dem ersten bild komplett anders vorgestellt...

ach, und noch was: mei händie is ab heut tot, muss mal schaun, wo ich den PIN für die alte karte rumliegen hab...
freitag oder donnerstag evtl. bock auf ne runde?

...bei hibike gibts grad die reverb für 208 ohne matchmaker-müsst ich zuschlagen...hmm, hmm...


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Mai 2011)

hui....volles Kommando zurück 
hab zwar schon bestellt,aber n tscheche kann mir nun das weltweit letzte auf lager liegende(!!!!!!) sx trail 2 in M bestellen zu nem hammerpreis!  
alle bestellungen stornieren hui...
wobei ich überleg ob ich die code nicht gegen die saint tauschen sollte ?


mjam...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aber voll-alles nicht mehr nachvollziehbar...!!
> 
> im übrigen @EMan: as legend schaut HAMMER aus! habs mir nach dem ersten bild komplett anders vorgestellt...
> 
> ...


 
oh mei jetzt hat er weder telefon noch internet noch handy ... soll ich dir nen eimer strom vorbeibringen und nen paar glühwürmchen 

radlfahrn ... immer doch  kannst ja mal bei der dav-runde am donnerstag mitfahrn  ... keine angst hat wenig mit dem klassischen DAV zu tun 

freitag geht auch und geisskopf sollt mer auch mal


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hui....volles Kommando zurück
> hab zwar schon bestellt,aber n tscheche kann mir nun das weltweit letzte auf lager liegende(!!!!!!) sx trail 2 in M bestellen zu nem hammerpreis!
> alle bestellungen stornieren hui...
> wobei ich überleg ob ich die code nicht gegen die saint tauschen sollte ?
> ...



Sieht schon irgendwie echt gut aus

@Stawoldbur: Der Baum im Kibitztrail, in deiner Heimat, ist übriegens seit letzten Sonntag Geschichte

G.


----------



## heifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Aber mal richtig gut!


----------



## franzam (17. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: Der Baum im Kibitztrail, in deiner Heimat, ist übriegens seit letzten Sonntag Geschichte
> 
> G.



da simma aber froh, dass es Akkusägen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> da simma aber froh, dass es Akkusägen gibt



Handarbeit...Wörld fastest Pocketchainsaw of the Wörld + Universum

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Handarbeit...Wörld fastest Pocketchainsaw of the Wörld + Universum
> 
> G.



And paralleluniversum.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawoldbur: Der Baum im Kibitztrail, in deiner Heimat, ist übriegens seit letzten Sonntag Geschichte
> 
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2011)

am WE wer bock auf gk?

wie schauts dann eigentlich aus da mal nen WE dort zu machen mit Grillen usw wie früher .

@jörg... was für ne säge hast da?


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg... was für ne säge hast da?




http://www.fusiongear.com.au/pocket...g-pocket-chainsaw-military-version-p-317.html

die?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2011)

Ganz genau die...nur war sie zu meiner Verkaufszeit noch in einer Dose, so wie eine Schuhcremdose.

@Eman: Des Woend ist mal schlecht bei mir arbeitstechnisch + muß ich wahrscheinlich ein Nucleon AM probefahren (diese Gelegenheit, wenn sie sich ergibt, darf ich mir nicht entgehen lassen )

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (18. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am WE wer bock auf gk?
> 
> wie schauts dann eigentlich aus da mal nen WE dort zu machen mit Grillen usw wie früher .
> 
> @jörg... was für ne säge hast da?



Sind Sonntag evtl. in Bmais


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei jetzt hat er weder telefon noch internet noch handy ... soll ich dir nen eimer strom vorbeibringen und nen paar glühwürmchen
> 
> radlfahrn ... immer doch  kannst ja mal bei der dav-runde am donnerstag mitfahrn  ... keine angst hat wenig mit dem klassischen DAV zu tun
> 
> freitag geht auch und geisskopf sollt mer auch mal



muss donnerstag mal nen alten bekannten in sinzing besuchen-der fährt jetzt auch, sagt er-des muss ich mir mal anschaun 

telefon und internet...hmmm, ja, traurig, traurig, schreib schon kräftig briefe an 1&1, mit inhalt "unzufriedener kunde will sein geld zurück" 

mim fahrrad in die arbeit schlaucht aber ganz schön-aber schön isses trotzdem


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> am WE wer bock auf gk?
> wie schauts dann eigentlich aus da mal nen WE dort zu machen mit Grillen usw wie früher .



im Juni sind drei lange wochenenden-des könnt ma doch mindestens mal machen?

Mindestens einmal sollt aber südtirol dabei sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (19. Mai 2011)

Ihr plant da ja interessante Sachen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Mai 2011)

na-es sagt ja keiner, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst 

aber planen? des is was anderes...


...ich übertreibs langsam mit meinem während-der-arbeitszeit-surfen...


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Mai 2011)

hmn....ma gucken wie ich klausuren und son schmarren hab 
südtirol fänd ich interessant


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na-es sagt ja keiner, dass du nicht dabei sein kannst
> 
> aber planen? des is was anderes...
> 
> ...



Bei mir is a forum in da werkl gesperrt 

Zum Glück hab ich a smartphone


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Mai 2011)

Hmm ... Gibts soviele mtbler bei euch in der firma, das die auf die Idee kommen das zu sperren


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Gibts soviele mtbler bei euch in der firma, das die auf die Idee kommen das zu sperren



Keine Ahnung,

fällt wohl unter irgend ein Genre das automatisch geblockt wird... 
Blöd irgendwie... 


Bin morgen mal Frankenwald erkunden mit n paar Ex-kollegen.

Samstag nachmittag würd evtl bei mir was gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung,
> 
> fällt wohl unter irgend ein Genre das automatisch geblockt wird...
> Blöd irgendwie...
> ...



Bei euch wird halt scheinbar automatisch alles niedergewalzt

Bin morgen wohl im Fichtelwald nen Ründchen drehen...oder 2...

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

@Stefan: Und konntest auch alle Gewitter und Schauer gut umfahren? Haben sich hier um die Kösser eh in Grenzen gehalten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Mai 2011)

Ja einmal hat's sauber geschüttet aber kurz untergestellt und dann ging's eigentlich. Zum Schluss sogar wieder Sonne 
Wie war's bei dir so??


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja einmal hat's sauber geschüttet aber kurz untergestellt und dann ging's eigentlich. Zum Schluss sogar wieder Sonne
> Wie war's bei dir so??



Eigentlich top...mußte mich auch nur einmal genau am Burchstein so knappe 10min unterstellen.
Aber waren ansich nur so schwächlich, die großen Tropfen, das beim Weiterfahren nach dem Energierigel die Felsen alle schon wieder abgetrocknet waren
War doch irgendwie Dauersonne selbst beim Regen. Lediglich wenn man in die östliche Ferne geschaut hat ist es einem teilweis anders geworden und hat gehofft das des net herzieht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2011)

Na dann is ja gut, das hier gar nix war


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2011)

@ema: bin gestern nachmittag doch nochmal ne runde raus, bevor ich nach wü los bin-hmm jetzt bin ich verknallt in regensburg 
hab ne schöne feierabendrunde kreiert, die alle guten sachen da hinten bei mir vereint, was ich bis jetzt halt so kenn...


und gerade hab ich nem kleinen kind weisgemacht, dass es walnußeis nur drüben an der fischtheke gibt


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und gerade hab ich nem kleinen kind weisgemacht, dass es walnußeis nur drüben an der fischtheke gibt



tz tz tz alter Weltbildzerstörer... 

Damit wurde die Entwicklung dieses Kindes um 2 Jahre verlangsamt... 

War grad a net ein miniminimini Runde fahren...
Bin zum einem noch von gestern bissl kaputto, zu anderen trau ich dem Wetter nicht so ganz grad


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2011)

Hmm ... Wurd am gk geduscht ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sepalot (21. Mai 2011)

wurde heute am Seehaus in ein Gewitter mit Dusche verwickelt - Cappu-Pause 












am See wars dann noch schön - immer dem Gewitter/ Regen vorausgedüst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2011)

Da würd ich dann mal sagen, das der Andy und ich die einzigen waren die aufgegessen haben
Kurzentschlossen hab ich mich der Andy und Peterrunde angeschlossen...wöbei der Peter wegen evtl. Regen abgesagt hatte
Wir hatten nur strahlenden Sonnenschein
Beim Kaffee, in der Sonne sitzend, auf der Kösser konnten wir den dunklen Himmel mit Blitze Richtung Schneeberg/Ochsenkopf und auf der anderen Seite Richtung Steinwald geniesen
Auf 80% der staubtrockenen Kössertrails ist zu keiner Zeit heut auch nur 1 Tropfen Regen gefallen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2011)

Das nenn ich mal reinen zufall


----------



## sepalot (21. Mai 2011)

hab schon gesehen, dass die Kösser in der Sonne gestrahlt hat - die GANZE ZEIT 

... aber ich wollte doch mal den H-Weg/ Blaukreuzlweg zum See runter probieren


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal reinen zufall



Zufälle gibts net...alles reine Berechnung

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @ema: bin gestern nachmittag doch nochmal ne runde raus, bevor ich nach wü los bin-hmm jetzt bin ich verknallt in regensburg
> hab ne schöne feierabendrunde kreiert, die alle guten sachen da hinten bei mir vereint, was ich bis jetzt halt so kenn



 is schon nen schönes Fleckchen 

War auch unterwegs kurz vorm dunkelwerden ... War irgendwie ne geile Stimmung gestern


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. Mai 2011)

dafür konnte der eman heute wieder schön im Schlamm spielen


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Mai 2011)

@ all hat wer nen trigger 3 fach daheim rum liegen??
Am liebsten deore oder irgend was billiges?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ all hat wer nen trigger 3 fach daheim rum liegen??
> Am liebsten deore oder irgend was billiges?



Nur einen XO

Der Hanky hat einen schönen kleinen neuen Antiemanshore in seinem Gelände gebaut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2011)

Gut das ich nur noch seltenst dort bin ... 
Geisskopf rockt irgendwie wieder ... Hab zur dh-Strecke zurückgefunden gefunden und bin geflasht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (23. Mai 2011)

liegt es vielleicht auch an der neuen bügelmaschine?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2011)

evtl. ... ein teil trägts sicher dazu bei. 

weiß jetz nur nicht, ob ich wie geplant die boxxer einbau. die alte Fox 40 funzt schon irgendwie geil.

am WE würd Hopfgarten aufmachen. Leogang hat schon offen. bock?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> evtl. ... ein teil trägts sicher dazu bei.
> 
> weiß jetz nur nicht, ob ich wie geplant die boxxer einbau. die alte Fox 40 funzt schon irgendwie geil.
> 
> am WE würd Hopfgarten aufmachen. Leogang hat schon offen. bock?



Hmmh...sollte man nutzen. Bei der Wettervorhersage dürfte wohl kaum ein Stück der Strecke trocken sein und es zur Dreckorgie ausarten
Und wenn man sich die ganze Strecke mal so anschaut dürfte sie nach dem WoEnd relativ ramponiert sein....falls viele Leute da fahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2011)

Heut is Dienstag ... Das wetter am we is noch reiner Zufall ....


----------



## speedy_j (24. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bock?



weiß nicht so recht... meine kurbel kommt vielleicht am donnerstag vom eloxierer. dann wäre der dhler zumindest schon mal wieder fahrbereit.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> weiß nicht so recht... meine kurbel kommt vielleicht am donnerstag vom eloxierer....







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2011)

was gibt es denn da zu lachen? hab doch eine kürzere gekauft und die gab es nur noch in silber. ab morgen ist sie dann schwarz.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

Hört sich halt lustig an

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was gibt es denn da zu lachen? hab doch eine kürzere gekauft und die gab es nur noch in silber. ab morgen ist sie dann schwarz.



Oh mei ... Das is ja fast so, wie ne ackerschiene vom bulldog eloxieren zu lassen


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Mai 2011)

die ackerschiene muss ja schon zum bulldog passen...


----------



## speedy_j (25. Mai 2011)

so mädels, was ist sinnvoller? schwarze kurbel durch schlechtes lackieren mit dem ganzen tamtam (abschleifen, zig schichten drauf + klarlack) oder die zwei teile fürn 10er eloxieren lassen?

es ist reine faulheit und wie klabauter schon sagt, die ackerschiene muss zum bulldog passen.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2011)

So wieder da.

@ Jörg also ich muss schon sagen, der Epic Trail... 

Fast ein perfekter Ride, wenn da etwas später nicht diese Kaltverformung gewesen wär 

War aber nix schlimmes, nur mitn Pedal den Stein touchiert 
Mal sehen was CRC dazu sagt... 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

Nun ja, als ob es dir nicht einer vorher gesagt hätte das die schon etwas filigran aussehen

Epic hat neue Einfahrt ohne Lochmulde, bzw. direkt dran vorbei...fallst du es nicht sowieso gesehen hast

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Reusper...reusperreusper....Kurbel mit Klebeband abkleben kommt ja noch vor Kurbel eloxieren lassen...reusperreusper

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Reusper...reusperreusper....Kurbel mit Klebeband abkleben kommt ja noch vor Kurbel eloxieren lassen...reusperreusper
> 
> G.



Das war nur ein Test mit Trittfrequenzmessung.
KOmmt aber wieder ab 

Japp ich hab mirs a schon gedacht wie ich sie es erste mal in der Hand gehalten hab aber die waren ja extra für FR und DH... 

Naja wie gesagt habs mal bei CRC reklamiert mal sehen ob die da auch so 1.Klasse sind oder nur billig haben...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2011)

Japp ... Das geht wirklich zu weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2011)

Reklamierst dein Auto auch wenn's versehentlich nen Baum triffst ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

Ist halt wie mit Werkzeug...wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal
Reklamieren...hmmmh...so nach konstruktionsfehlerhaften Verschleiß schaut mir das aber nicht aus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Reklamierst dein Auto auch wenn's versehentlich nen Baum triffst ?





G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Reklamierst dein Auto auch wenn's versehentlich nen Baum triffst ?



Wenn ich mit mein Auto über ne bordsteinkante fahre und es verzieht den Rahmen dann reklamier ich dass auch!! Naja und so ähnlich war's hier auch. 
Die Berührung mit dem Stein war nicht der Rede wert. Sowas sollte das Pedal schon aushalten.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit mein Auto über ne bordsteinkante fahre und es verzieht den Rahmen dann reklamier ich dass auch!! Naja und so ähnlich war's hier auch.
> Die Berührung mit dem Stein war nicht der Rede wert. Sowas sollte das Pedal schon aushalten.


 
kommt auf die bordsteinkante an 

naja ... man kanns ja probieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

Hmmh....vielleicht sollt ich meine Felge und die Speichen auch reklamieren

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (26. Mai 2011)

mhn... hätte auch noch n so gut wie neuen minion, wo an der karkasse der draht rausgerissen ist....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2011)

hmm, ich kann leider die letzten zwanzig posts auf einmal zitieren, aber-was soll ich sagen: ich lach mich grad kaputt   
toll!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

hmm ... wennst jetzt beim lachen kaputt gehst ... dann kannst ja mal versuchen bei uns zu reklamieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (26. Mai 2011)

müsste er da nicht eher bei seinen elterm reklamieren.... 
die haben ihn ja verkauft/produziert


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

stimmt ...


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2011)

Versteh grad den Grund nicht warum ihr des so lustig findet?? 

Wenn ein Rahmen nach 4 Wochen bricht reklamiert ihn doch auch jeder.... Wieso dann nicht ein Pedal??
Ich hab den Stein ja nur gestriffen

So und wo ist des jetzt lustig???


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2011)

stefan, seit wann bist du denn so kleinkariert? du hast das pedal an einen stein gesetzt und nun ist es aufgrund der filigranen konstruktion, die zur gewichtsreduktion beitragen soll, verbogen. auch wenn das pedal für dh und fr freigegeben ist, so heisst es nur, dass es die normalen belastungen ohne stürze aushält. (stein = sturz)

@eman
wäre da bei stefans plausibilität auch noch etwas bei meinem kettenblatt drin?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2011)

Papperlapapp 
Das ist eindeutigst ein garantiefall!!! 

Werdet schon sehen!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

@stefan ... wir sind mal gespannt ... 

kettenblatt klar ... die kleine steinberührung muss das abkönnen ... 

@slowy ... wie schauts aus mit hopfgarten ... wetter am WE is gut... nur freitag wird alles schön nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan ... wir sind mal gespannt ...



....aber wie eine Combount Armbrust

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @slowy ... wie schauts aus mit hopfgarten ... wetter am WE is gut... nur freitag wird alles schön nass



ich denke mal, dass kann ich mir sparen. bei dem was nun morgen runter kommen soll, wird das sicher eine schlammschlacht. ich werd vielleicht ins allgäu machen und da die berge ein wenig zu fuß erkunden. ist aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

oh mei mit dir is auch nix mehr anzufangen ... da kauft er sich nen dhler und dann fährt er nie auf echten dh-strecken (osternohe zählt net  ).


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei mit dir is auch nix mehr anzufangen ... da kauft er sich nen dhler und dann fährt er nie auf echten dh-strecken (osternohe zählt net  ).



Fahren wird doch eh überbewertet....Hauptsache geile (eloxierte) Teile

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2011)

Irgendwo am Oko liegt noch nen halbes Welgo mg1 Pedal von mir rum.
Falls das einer mal findet, kann mans bestimmt noch reklamieren

läuft man die Strecke mal langsam ab, findet man bestimmt nen halbes Radl


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2011)

Japp ... Scheint so ... Da könnt das ganze ja wieder verkratzt werden


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

Der arme Stefan wird bald nimmer mit uns reden, wenn ihr so weitermacht


Wahrscheinlich hat er auch schon die letzten Beiträge beim Mod reklamiert




G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2011)

schmerzen, auaua, bitte aufhören...ich kann nimma...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei mit dir is auch nix mehr anzufangen ... da kauft er sich nen dhler und dann fährt er nie auf echten dh-strecken (osternohe zählt net  ).



mein flug ist gebucht, ich muss mich bis ende juni schonen! 
das heisst, optimalere bedingungen, wie eine schlammschalcht wären von vorteil. bin ja nun nicht gerade der verletzungsunanfällige typ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2011)

wo fluchsten hin speedy ? 
im schlamm kannst du dir nicht wehtuhen- da fällt man weich  
grüsse


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der arme Stefan wird bald nimmer mit uns reden, wenn ihr so weitermacht
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Wie wahr wie wahr!!!!

:Teufel:

Gemeine Bruht !!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wie wahr wie wahr!!!!
> 
> :Teufel:
> 
> Gemeine Bruht !!



Ich hab mal den :Teufel: reklamiert und das hier  zurückbekommen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> wo fluchsten hin speedy ?



da, wo es tag und nacht hell ist.



teatimetom schrieb:


> im schlamm kannst du dir nicht wehtuhen- da fällt man weich
> grüsse



ich werd das mal den steinen sagen.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den :Teufel: reklamiert und das hier  zurückbekommen
> 
> G.



Ja is scha gut jetzt....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da, wo es tag und nacht hell ist.



Du machst Urlaub im Kühlschrank...

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Mai 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da, wo es tag und nacht hell ist.






LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du machst Urlaub im Kühlschrank...
> 
> G.



 Nur wenn er die Türe offen lässt...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Nur wenn er die Türe offen lässt...



Hmm ... Is das Licht nicht immer an ?


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Is das Licht nicht immer an ?



geh mal nachschauen, aber überprüfe das in einer statistischen auswertung. das kannst du doch so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2011)

Dazu bräucht ich ja nen kühlschrank mit Fenster ... Hmmm


----------



## franzam (27. Mai 2011)

Säge?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2011)

geht net ... da würd ich das prüfobjekt ja unzulässigerweise verändern ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geht net ... da würd ich das prüfobjekt ja unzulässigerweise verändern ...



Dann bohr einfach nur ein kleines 3mm Loch durch, das ist noch im Rahmen der erlaubten Prüfungsobjektveränderungen bei Kühlschränken über 25kg.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2011)

hmm ... das wetter in österreich hat sich zum negativem verändert 

wie schauts eigentlich nächstes WE aus? is ja nen langes


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich nächstes WE aus? is ja nen langes



teilweise könnte man da schon was machen. nur was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (27. Mai 2011)

ich schmeiss mal ein lago di caldonazzo rein.
hätte evtl. eine kostenlose unterkunft für ~6-7 personen
berge hats außenrum bis auf 2000m


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... das wetter in österreich hat sich zum negativem verändert
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich nächstes WE aus? is ja nen langes



Ich sag mal...will da auf jedenfall irgendwo unten unterwegs sein

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mal ein lago di caldonazzo rein.
> hätte evtl. eine kostenlose unterkunft für ~6-7 personen
> berge hats außenrum bis auf 2000m



klingt interessant. kaspert das mal übers wochenende aus, bin erst mal weg...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mal ein lago di caldonazzo rein.
> hätte evtl. eine kostenlose unterkunft für ~6-7 personen
> berge hats außenrum bis auf 2000m


 
hört sich net schlecht an, da is aber sicher nix mit lift fahrn oder


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Mai 2011)

weiss ich nicht 
war noch nie mitn rad dorten. das haus wäre aber direkt am see gelegen!
und ich weiss ,dass es auf dem einen Berg skilifte gibt,aber ob die bikes mitnehmen 
brei trentino gibts glaube ich auch n bikepark!
müsste man mal bissi recherchieren vorher! war nur ein vorschlag


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Mai 2011)

Wer is denn morgen wo unterwegs?


----------



## OLB Carre (28. Mai 2011)

Will am mi oder Do an Geisskopf. Wer hat bock? Abfahrt wieder irgendwo in Regensburg. 2 Plätze frei. 
Gruß!
Da  Carré


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin grad beim ausrasten ...
Corsair ... Bolzen des hauptdrehpunktes gebrochen ... Dämpfer putt, Steuersatz sch... Und antriebsrolle naja ...

Das is nen super GAU das Ding


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2011)

Oh mei 
Wo isses denn passiert....hab von meiner Spionin gehört du radelst hier in der Gegend rum

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

Hab's erst beim Auto bemerkt ... war im Steinwald denk ich ...
Dämpfer is nen unabhängiges Problem

Morgen zufällig am okopf? Tourradl hab ich ja keins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

Mal gukkn...evtl. wechsel ich auf Oko um.

Hopfgarten wäre glaub ich net so der Spaß geworden,besonders da wo der Wassermatsch anfängt



G.


----------



## franzam (29. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich bin grad beim ausrasten ...
> Corsair ... Bolzen des hauptdrehpunktes gebrochen ... Dämpfer putt, Steuersatz sch... Und antriebsrolle naja ...
> 
> Das is nen super GAU das Ding





Kauf Dir halt endlich ein Liteville 

Hält ewig und ist unkaputtbar


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

Genau, wir habens ja gleich gesagt...tss.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

Ruhig, ruhig....es wird alles wieder gut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

murks einfach ... genau da wo es brechen musste ...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

bohrung in der mitte die nichtmal ganz zentrisch ist ...






das is fast so, wie wenn ich als elektriker den kronleuchter am kabel aufhänge


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

Ist das ne Aluachse

G.


----------



## franzam (29. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das is fast so, wie wenn ich als elektriker den kronleuchter am kabel aufhänge



besser als den Elektriker am Kronleuchter aufzuhängen...

aber so ne Sollbruchstelle einzubauen ist schon schwach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

Japp, aluachse


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Mai 2011)

Scheint irgendwie Mode zu sein dort unterdimensionierte Alu-Achsen einzubauen.

Hatte das gleiche Problem am Rocky SXC und am Spicy auch schon... 

Ist echt traurig


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Mai 2011)

Das Video von Hopfgarden macht Lust dort zu fahren... bei etwas besserem Wetter.

Da muss ich auf jeden Fall hin... dort gibts auch keine GC-Schwemme 



@ Eman... sollte der Hersteller eigendlich merken wenns viele Garantiefälle gibt. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

Das Problem dran ist halt jetz, wo ich so ne Achse herbekomm ... Die Möglichkeit zu pfuschen is gering, da auf dieser Seite direkt die kettenumlenkrolle kommt... Alles sch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Mai 2011)

@Pyro ... Ich denk mal das war der Grund, das Cosmic den vertrieb eingestellt hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyrosteiner (29. Mai 2011)

Achso... und jetzt gibt es keinen offiziellen Vertrieb mehr in Deutschland und Du sitzt mit Deiner Reklamation im Regen oder wie?

Das ist nicht so lustig... vielleicht hat Cosmic noch ein Ersatzteil da, das würd ich morgen als erstes versuchen. Als zweites die Bilder mit nem freundlichen Text an den Hersteller senden gleich mit Adresse usw. 
Vielleicht triffst Du ja auf ein offenes Ohr und die senden Dir die neuen Teile raus.

So kenn ich es von Nicolai wo ich eh seltenst mal was brauchte... Montag kontaktiert, Donnerstag Teile eingebaut, Freitag gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2011)

wobei ein Banshee da auch nicht unbedingt zuverlässiger sein muss


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wobei ein Banshee da auch nicht unbedingt zuverlässiger sein muss



Das Bänschi ist heut am Oko auseinander gefallen....also zumindest sowas ähnliches
Man sollte zur Zeit nicht mim Eman fahren gehen. Bei ihm scheint der Deffektteufel am Werk zu sein....und der soll ja ansteckend sein, bzw. überspringen können...gell Stefan

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Mai 2011)

Ja scheint so zu sein....


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Bänschi ist heut am Oko auseinander gefallen....also zumindest sowas ähnliches



ich weiss  er war aber auch ohne Kette bzw. Kettenblatt flott unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ich weiss  er war aber auch ohne Kette bzw. Kettenblatt flott unterwegs



Drum hat ja der Deffektteufel dann auch noch die Luft aus dem Reifen entfernt

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Mai 2011)

irgendwie hat der eman kein glück


----------



## speedy_j (30. Mai 2011)

oh mei, oh mei ... haben wir da etwa einen neuen schrotti?


fürs wochenende habt ihr euch auch noch nichts ausgemacht...?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2011)

D-Planai-Semmering-?D...s.o.s.ä.

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Mai 2011)

sind von Do-So in Leogang
evtl. auch mit nem Abstecher nach Schladming


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> irgendwie hat der eman kein glück



Wenn man kein glück hat, dann kommt auch noch pech dazu 

@Speedy ... Defekte die zum schrotti zählen, müssen bei deiner anwesenheit passieren 

Wir hätten jetz mal semmering planai leogang im Blick gehabt ... Der Andi wär auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich mir die Fahrrerei angeschaut hab wäre Schladming als erste Anlaufstation die bessere Wahl....also rein theopraktisch zumindest...falls was zusammengeht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir die Fahrrerei angeschaut hab wäre Schladming als erste Anlaufstation die bessere Wahl....also rein theopraktisch zumindest...falls was zusammengeht
> 
> G.



Nur weil du Sonntag heim willst .... Wenn man sonntag leogang oder so will ist es sehr ungünstig wenn mans so macht


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nur weil du Sonntag heim willst .... Wenn man sonntag leogang oder so will ist es sehr ungünstig wenn mans so macht



Des war netmal mein Gedanke dabei. Das man die 51km da doppelt fähren würd hab ich schon gesehen.
Wollt nur die Anfahrtszeit am ersten langen Anfahrtstag um eine h verkürzen (was du ja eh hast  )...zumindest sagts so der Routenplaner.
Aber ansich popel...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2011)

wer wäre denn nun alles dabei? es könnte ja vielleicht sinn machen, dass wir nicht alle einzeln mit dem auto fahren.
schladming wäre vom wetter am donnerstag auch ein wenig besser, aber das kann sich ja alles noch ändern.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des war netmal mein Gedanke dabei. Das man die 51km da doppelt fähren würd hab ich schon gesehen.
> Wollt nur die Anfahrtszeit am ersten langen Anfahrtstag um eine h verkürzen (was du ja eh hast  )...zumindest sagts so der Routenplaner.
> Aber ansich popel...
> 
> G.


hmm ja ... kann dich schon verstehen. Semmering is immer ein wenig problematisch da es nicht unbedingt in ne tour reinpasst.

nach Leogang willst net? der BongoBongo trail macht echt spass. 
Willst du 2 tage nach Semmering? Wär halt schöner nicht unbedingt von Semmering nach leogang fahrn zu müssen.

andere Variante wäre Schladming Semmering Maribor (is allerdings dann schon sehr weit unten  )


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Dann könnte man doch aber mit Leogang auch anfangen? 
Maribor hab ich auch schon gegukkt...ist wirklich arg weit unten.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich glaub Leogang als erstes wäre garnet so schlecht. Da kann man wenigstens problemlos erstmal übernachten....besonders wenn man schon am Abend anreist
Gibts eigentlich beim TÜV Ösiwinnjetten??

G.


----------



## oBATMANo (31. Mai 2011)

steh gerade vor der selben Frage
wollten eigentlich auch nach Schladming, aber da solls deutlich mehr regnen als in Leogang

laut wetter.com solls in Leogang nur am Abend Schauer geben
tagsüber über 20° so dass es wieder abtrocknen sollte
der BongoBongo Trail von ganz oben macht eh nur im nassen Zustand so richtig Spaß 

Maribor wär ich auch mal dabei
dann aber für nen langes WE da es soweit wie Morzine weg ist
bis man die Strecke ordentlich drinnen hat dauerts auch länger als einen Tag


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaub Leogang als erstes wäre garnet so schlecht. Da kann man wenigstens problemlos erstmal übernachten....besonders wenn man schon am Abend anreist
> Gibts eigentlich beim TÜV Ösiwinnjetten??
> 
> G.


 
du willst im auto übernachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Jeden Tag wo anders ein Zimmer suchen ist doch glaub ich blöd, oder?...oder lieg ich da falsch?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

im auto schlafen is aber schlecht für mich


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im auto schlafen is aber schlecht für mich



Stimmt...du hast ja wieder nur ein silbernes...kommst ja gleich hinterm Speedy

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Mai 2011)

ein silbernes?

leogang jetzt als erstes?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, der gleiche krampf wie des Blaue...kann man netmal drin rumliegen

Der Andy hät da evtl. mal zumindest was von einer Unterkunft in Arzberg, zwischen Schladming und Semering, erwähnt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

ja hab ich halt schnell mal umlackiert 

leogang als erstes hab ich im prinzip nix dagegen, für mich wär aber semmering besser  da sonst der sonntag schwierig wird.

@jörg ... kannst mal mitm andi drüber philosophieren? .. ob er das mit arzberg ernst gemeint hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt...du hast ja wieder nur ein silbernes...kommst ja gleich hinterm Speedy
> 
> G.



meins ist aber größer, wenn auch nicht praktischer. 

wer steht denn nun als mitfahrer schon fest?
jörg, andy, steinwald-junge, elektroexplosionsmann...?


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

Sag doch mal was du machen wollen würdest


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Wenns net klappt wärs schön des heut noch zu wissen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auf jedenfall am Start ... Egal was is


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sag doch mal was du machen wollen würdest



ich bin noch völlig unschlüssig. muss noch eine menge erledigen und weiss nicht, ob ich das bin donnerstag hin bekommen werde und sowieso ist es grad alles ein wenig kompliziert. 

meine urlaubskasse für norge will ich auch nicht unbedingt zu sehr strapazieren. vor allem, wenn ich allein fahren müsste.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

Ah is da eine Frau im Spiel ... Oh mei

Allein fahren hat doch keiner gesagt ... Im Auto schlafen will ich eh net ... Da ich eh fahr könn mer deine Kasse schon schonen.

Ausserdem bin ich sonst langsam beleidigt


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2011)

Soso, jetzt fängt der Speedy wieder an zu zicken

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2011)

In der DDR war mans halt net gewohnt nach Österreich zu fahrn ... Jetz hat er angst


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

....oder er ist jetzt ganz aufs Wandern umgestiegen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juni 2011)

nein, er trainiert mal für einen marathon mit viel bergauf bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

Ahhh, das Hochrunterspiel....also doch eine Frauengeschichte der Grund

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Juni 2011)

zwei tage leogang is nich drin oder?

stand der dinge is, dass ich, wie der stefan so schön sagt "hinten naus niad so vüi zeit ho"  und freitag abend wieder heim "müsst"...

arrgh, ich zerbrech mir den kopf...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zwei tage leogang is nich drin oder?
> 
> stand der dinge is, dass ich, wie der stefan so schön sagt "hinten naus niad so vüi zeit ho"  und freitag abend wieder heim "müsst"...
> 
> arrgh, ich zerbrech mir den kopf...



Wies im Endeffekt wird weiß man eh erst wenn man unten ist in Leogang.
Aber von Leogang nach Zuhause ist doch des Gleiche wie von Schladming nach Zuhause.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2011)

@stawold bou
zwei tage leogang is nicht notwendig ... so schön ist es da net ... und der jörg hat im prinzip recht, da ist nicht soviel um von der strecke her

was hast denn wichtiges zu tun ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Juni 2011)

hmm-okay. wenn ein tag da reicht 
und strecke: stimmt, da is dann net vüi um.

wichtiges zu tun: ich dacht, des hab ich mit "hint aussi net vüi zeit" scho erklärt...
zumindest stehn die lettenbrüder auf gleicher ebene mit meinem mädel 

...und wenn jetzt einer motzt, dass des zu wenig is...


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Juni 2011)

neues Schätzchen ist da


----------



## heifisch (1. Juni 2011)

Woha fett, das Grün kommt wirklich gut!


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-okay. wenn ein tag da reicht
> und strecke: stimmt, da is dann net vüi um.
> 
> wichtiges zu tun: ich dacht, des hab ich mit "hint aussi net vüi zeit" scho erklärt...
> ...


 
hmm und was heisst das jetz? 2 tage bekommst ausgang?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm und was heisst das jetz? 2 tage bekommst ausgang?



Dein Postfach ist voll...tsss

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

Na BC Locals....wer weiß wo das ist





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Juni 2011)

@Klabauter

wirklich geiles Teil...

Is des jetz aus da Tschechai oder USA?


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold bou
> zwei tage leogang is nicht notwendig ... so schön ist es da net ... und der jörg hat im prinzip recht, da ist nicht soviel um von der strecke her
> 
> was hast denn wichtiges zu tun ?



konkurrenzvorschlag , da ich leogang nicht besonders mag:
2 tage schladming (favorit)
oder ein tag schladming und am heimweg dann auf wagrain , sind ca 30 km auseinander die beiden parks.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Juni 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Klabauter
> 
> wirklich geiles Teil...
> 
> Is des jetz aus da Tschechai oder USA?




Tschechien, war unschlagbar günstig!aber an den breiten Lenker muss man sich erst gewöhnen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Tschechien, war unschlagbar günstig!aber an den breiten Lenker muss man sich erst gewöhnen



Ja, mach mal ein anständiges Foto rein
Was mußtest denn jetzt löhnen...neugier

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> konkurrenzvorschlag , da ich leogang nicht besonders mag:
> 2 tage schladming (favorit)
> oder ein tag schladming und am heimweg dann auf wagrain , sind ca 30 km auseinander die beiden parks.



Wir sind gerade erst, nach unzähligen Unzähligkeiten, zum Ergebnis gekommen.
Jetzt sind wir fertig mit Planen und lehnen uns gerade fix und fertig mit einem Bier in der Hand in den Sessel zum Entspannen

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuud jetzt komst du daher

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2011)

@Klabauter: Was wiegts denn jetzt überhaupt?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. Juni 2011)

Mangels waage...laut Google 16,5 kg!preis war 400 Euro mehr als ein sx trail 1!morgen wird das erste mal gefahren!  Aber werd mir wahrscheinlich ne unhydraulische Teleskop sattelstütze zulegen, damit der sattel ganz runter geht....


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Juni 2011)

hier extra für dich Jörgi:


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2011)

@ Klabauter

Hast dir ne Wand gebastelt zum aufhängen oder wie?? 

Aber Bike ist nice 
Was sind den da für Zughüllen verbaut?
Sieht auf dem ersten Bild so anders aus...


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Juni 2011)

Ist in meiner Studentenwohnung... muss ja platzsparend aufgehängt sein und gut ausschauen!fährt sich echt gut!Lenker ist mit 75cm schon ziemlich breit!aber subjektiv gesehen fährts sich am trail schon besser und agiler und verspielter als das cheetah... fox van ist weng straffer, spricht aber gut an....
Achja.. pedale überleben Steinkontakt gut!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2011)

@Klabauter... Schönes radl

@Jörg...
Und was macht das Handgelenk? 
Bei der Entfernung schladming semmering hast dich glaub ich etwas verschaut  ... Das wird hier glaub ich wieder ne nasse Angelegenheit  da hätt ich besser mal vorher den wetterbericht angeschaut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Klabauter... Schönes radl
> 
> @Jörg...
> Und was macht das Handgelenk?
> ...



Habs gestern Abend wie ich daheim war mal richtig mit Volta eingeschmiert und noch ne Voltapilöle reingeworfen.
Tut immernoch tut aua. Hab aber einen Klohpapiert/Klebabandverband rum, drumm weiß ich net wie dick das es aussieht

Hmmh...ja, Semmering...Google zeigt 2h an...Wettervorhersage für heut und morgen ist aber top

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juni 2011)

in Garmisch is grad Hochsommer..wann testen wir den Tschuggitrail  und wie kam der Schlamm in meinen BH?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> in Garmisch is grad Hochsommer..wann testen wir den Tschuggitrail  und wie kam der Schlamm in meinen BH?



Wenn mein Hangdelenk wieder unentzunden ist...und den Schlamm würd ich anzeigen

@Klabauter: Ja schönes Radl und schöne Komponeten. Aber nach einem Regeneinsatz ist das ein gewagter Abstellplatz

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Klabauter: Ja schönes Radl und schöne Komponeten. Aber nach einem Regeneinsatz ist das ein gewagter Abstellplatz



fürn notfall gibts noch n kellerabteil zum abtropfen 

werd am 25.6 wahrscheinlich in garmisch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2011)

Grad weltuntergangsregen hier in semmering ... Talstation steht halb unter Wasser ... Einfach krass ... Auf der Strecke nabentiefe Wasserlöcher.
Daheim scheint die Sonne, warum bin ich Depp hier? ... Ich sollte jetzt weinen glaub ich 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2011)

lass das wetter bloß da unten und brings nicht mit nach oben!

kennt jemand eine teleskopsattelstütze in 30.9 ? find nur die von nc-17, allerdings ist die nirgends mehr lieferbar, weils n auslaufmodell ist...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2011)

Das wird mich leider bis noch Regensburg verfolgen ... Erfahrungswerte  ... Wird scheinbar nen sehr nasser Sommer für mich 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2011)

@Eman: Hier ist es unerträglich heiß...also das gleich nur andersrum.
Selbst wenn mein Handgelenk funzen würd, würd ich weder radeln noch klettern gehn.
Aber dafür ist mein Rad wieder sauber

Und was ist das Resümee vom Ganzen...Die Dummen haben wieder das Glück...kommen wenns in Leogang anfängt gut zu sein und fahren wenns in Planai anfängt zu regnen und dann noch für Leogang und Planai zusammen nur 5Euro Liftgebühr bezahlen müssen 

@Klabauter: Fällt mir noch die Amoeba ein..


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Lift jetz noch weiter gelaufen wär, wärs ja halb so schlimm gewesen ... 

Strecke is aber spaßig, trotzdem zu weit weg um extra her zu fahrn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2011)

Naja, ab halb Juni gibts ja wieder andere Singletrailziele

Es gab in Planai doch noch eine Flow Line....hätten nur zu dieser Alm rüberfahren müssen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2011)

hast du n link? find da keine teleskop


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hast du n link? find da keine teleskop



Ähhm...nö Aber die Stützenbezeichnung müßte SP-D230 sein...

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und den Schlamm würd ich anzeigen
> G.



reklamieren werd ich den... *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2011)

hm..find keine shop ,der die hat, 
aber könnte man nicht auch eine nc-17 mit 31mm nehmen und 0,1mm wegfräsen und dann neu eloxieren?


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juni 2011)

@klabauter
nimm die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bare-Teleskop-Sattelstuetze-385mm::18476.html

mit google hast du es nicht so. 


@jörg
was hast denn angestellt?

@kilkenny
jörg trägt deine bh's beim radeln? komischen fetisch hat er.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @klabauter
> nimm die hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...bare-Teleskop-Sattelstuetze-385mm::18476.html
> 
> mit google hast du es nicht so.



 mag ja keine hydraulische...viel zu schwer und noch n drum mehr das dann kaputt gehn kann....
such eine mit 2 schnellspannern


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juni 2011)

vergiss das mit den 2 schnellspanner und hold dir ne hydraulische. die ks 950 ist jetzt bei mir 1 jahr im einsatz und funktioniert ohne beanstandungen. das mehrgewicht ist dann eigentlich nur noch marginal.

du wirst di manuelle verstellung verfluchen, wenn du siehst, wie jörg, eman und co. einfach nur so hoch und runter fahren. vor allem setzt du eine hydraulische viel öfters ein und es bringt wahnsinnig viel fahrkomfort bergab.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juni 2011)

mhn.... aber dann kann ich die sattelstütze immernoch nicht ganz versenken 
nene...ich nehm ne unhydraulische, fahr mit sattel hoch und runter schon immer so...

aber speedy,kannst du evtl. fürn bierchen oder 2 , an der sattelstütze 0,1mm abdrehen?was hat dich das eloxieren bei deinem bekannten gekostet?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> was hast denn angestellt?



Hab irgendwie mein Handgelenksehneninnenleben überlastet, wahrscheinlich etwas entzündet
Weiß der Geier warum

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> mhn.... aber dann kann ich die sattelstütze immernoch nicht ganz versenken
> nene...ich nehm ne unhydraulische, fahr mit sattel hoch und runter schon immer so...
> 
> aber speedy,kannst du evtl. fürn bierchen oder 2 , an der sattelstütze 0,1mm abdrehen?was hat dich das eloxieren bei deinem bekannten gekostet?



abdrehen ist kein problem, der jörg hätte sogar eine drehbank in deiner nähe. eloxieren lasse ich bei einer firma machen, die kurbeln haben mich einen 10er gekostet.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab irgendwie mein Handgelenksehneninnenleben überlastet, wahrscheinlich etwas entzündet
> Weiß der Geier warum
> 
> G.



das kommt vom vielen klettern! 
mich hats heut aber auch erwischt und wahrscheinlich ist erst mal bargabfahrtechnisch pause angesagt. 
so wie es ausschaut, ist eine sehne vom ringfinger gerissen.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juni 2011)

@speedy&finger: sehne gerissen oder angerissen? wenn die sehne ab ist würde ich mal schön ins nächste krankenhaus fahren und die annähen lassen 

@speey&drehbank: bin erstmal die nächste Zeit in Tübingen, da ist niemand in der Nähe mit einer Drehbank  aber du kennst wen der günsti eloxiert... könnte man da evtl. was "drehen" ?versand,aufwand... zahl ich natürlich


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das kommt vom vielen klettern!
> mich hats heut aber auch erwischt und wahrscheinlich ist erst mal bargabfahrtechnisch pause angesagt.
> so wie es ausschaut, ist eine sehne vom ringfinger gerissen.



...na dann hoffmer mal das es net gar so schlimm ist...und schnell wieder verheilt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2011)

@klabauter
wenn du das teil hast, schickst es einfach zu mir, ich regel dann mal den rest. eloxieren dauert aber momentan um die 2 wochen.

@finger
da es das endglied ist, wird da anscheinen nicht operiert. (hab mich natürlich im weltnetz schon belesen) werd wohl so einen fingerling bekommen, der dann 6 wochen dran bleiben sollte.  na mal schauen, morgen weiss ich dann mehr.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @finger
> da es das endglied ist, wird da anscheinen nicht operiert. (hab mich natürlich im weltnetz schon belesen) werd wohl so einen fingerling bekommen, der dann 6 wochen dran bleiben sollte.  na mal schauen, morgen weiss ich dann mehr.



Und wie haste des angestellt???.....beim Wandern

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2011)

@Klabauter ... Du kannst den Rahmen auch größer reiben lassen ... Würd ich aber auch nicht machen 

@Speedy ... Was hastn wieder angestellt ... 

In semmering scheint heut auch die Sonne ... Doch noch Glück gehabt ... 
Aber 3 Platten am gleichen Stein 50m vorm streckenende ... Einer davon nen doppelter  aber hab ja 10 Schläuche dabei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Klabauter ... Du kannst den Rahmen auch größer reiben lassen ... Würd ich aber auch nicht machen
> 
> @Speedy ... Was hastn wieder angestellt ...
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch 6....oder ums genau zu nehmen 6 ungebrauchte

Hab gerade mal Speichen bestellt und die eine am Tourer ausgewechselt. Hab ja Zeit, muß heut noch das Hangelenk schonen
So, die Liveübertragung aus Schottland fängt gerade an...der Fourcross gestern war mal echt spannend

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2011)

dreimal dürft ihr raten, was ich gemacht habe. wie es genau passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen und irgendwie flieg ich immer auf die linke seite. da ist was faul. war irgendwie ein verherendes wochenende, am donnerstag hat es mich auch schon böse abgelegt, inklusive tiefem loch am knie, welches erst in der nacht aufgehöhrt hat zu bluten.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

...ohhh mei...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2011)

Todesnohe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2011)

@Jörg ... Ne noch 7 .. War nen einfacher und nen doppelter ... So blöd bin ich net das ich beim zweiten nicht kapiere welcher Stein es is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

..oke

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2011)

@eman
heute ja, am donnerstag normal im wald.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny
jörg trägt deine bh's beim radeln? komischen fetisch hat er. [/quote]

genau genommen hat er sie auf dem Kopf und nennt sich dann Prinzessin Leya


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

Nur noch Spam hier...




G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

Glaub der Emän kommt zurück...schaut so aus als ob es gleich zum Regnen und Gewittern beginnt

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur noch Spam hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

Wr ist denn eigentlich diese Spämmerin...tss

@Emän: Zum Thema ob du schon mal in Lermoos warst



> is eher ne freeridestrecke und keine waschechte downhillstrecke ...
> 
> mitm lapierre (160 mm v/h) hats richtig spass gemacht und hab den dhler eigentlich net vermisst
> 
> ...



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2011)

Ok... Ich hab ja gesagt, das ich glaub ich schon mal dort war  Auch wenn ich mich nimmer erinnern kann, genauso war's

Und regen ... Ich bin jetzt in Österreich und dann auf der A3 mindestens 2 Stunden lang der sonne entgegengefahren bis zum sonnenuntergang kurz vor regensburg 
... Möglich das mir die regenwolken unauffällig gefolgt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juni 2011)

man mag es nicht glauben, aber ich hab internet-so richtig bunt und in farbe.

ich bin jetzt direkt sprachlos. ich hab schon aufgehört zu hoffen...

@eMan: derfst aber glauben, dass ich ein höllisch schlechtes gwissn ghabt hab 
alles in allem wars aber saugaal!! und vielleicht hab ich rechtzeitig abgebrochen, jetzt denk ich zumindest an nix anderes mehr als wieder zu fahrn 
komischerweise hats mir schladming jetzt wohl voll angetan.
@jörg: hmm,hmm-des mit dem handgelenk war niad guad. hoffentlich wird des wieder!
haben übrigens nen fehler gemacht: hätten von anfang an oben in schladming den downhill fahren sollen-gibt echt keinen grund, den rookie dort zu fahren-und als ihr weg wart und es zu regnen anfing wars wie im tiefschnee
@klabauter: schönes ding!! planung muss laufen-egal für was! muss mal drüber nachdenken, krieg ich heut nimmer auf die reihe  aber was hats denn mit garmisch so auf sich? wär doch auch was für alle? der jörg, der kennt da ein mädel-die tät bestimmt auch mit


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @klabauter: schönes ding!! planung muss laufen-egal für was! muss mal drüber nachdenken, krieg ich heut nimmer auf die reihe  aber was hats denn mit garmisch so auf sich? wär doch auch was für alle? der jörg, der kennt da ein mädel-die tät bestimmt auch mit



bin an dem we in garmisch ne freundin besuchen! also tagsüber würd ich dann mit euch biken


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> man mag es nicht glauben, aber ich hab internet-so richtig bunt und in farbe.
> 
> ich bin jetzt direkt sprachlos. ich hab schon aufgehört zu hoffen...
> 
> ...



Ja war wohl oder übel ein Kurztripp voller Planänderungen....ob der Emän überhaupt nommal mit uns fährt
Innsbruck steht jetzt mal auf der Planliste und etwas Singletrailfahren weiter südlich.
Feitag solls im Bay. Wald schön werden....da du ja jetzt in der Emangegend wohnst könntest du ihn ja mal unseren Plan einreden


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2011)

natürlich muss die Mietzkatz mitfahrenschliesslich bin ich bereit mir für ein Lob fast as Gnack abzureissen  

Innsbruck...bin bereit

wer Links/Ideen hat für ein "alpentaugliches" Radl hat für mich...Vorschläge immer her

bin gestern n_och schnell_ 5 SL unter der Alpspitz rumgekrabbelt ach i mag das Surrounding hier (*wundsalzstreuer*)

Jörg: wie schauts mit Kochel aus nä. Woch? geht arbeitstechnisch net aus, oda?

vlg


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

Alpentauglich....es muß killkennytauglich sein, sprich alles mitmachen und wartungsfrei

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Alpentauglich....es muß killkennytauglich sein, sprich alles mitmachen und wartungsfrei
> 
> G.



genau eh klar, warten tu ich ma gaaaaanix ... ausser aufs Bier ich will n Fahrrad und kein Lego-Technik-Baukasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> genau eh klar, warten tu ich ma gaaaaanix ... ausser aufs Bier ich will n Fahrrad und kein Lego-Technik-Baukasten



Da gäbs dann so ein SingleSpeed Starrbike







oder eine Marathonmöhre mit doch wieder nur einem Gelenk...

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/bikes/xc-marathon/zula/

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2011)

was spricht gegen ein enduro mit ordentlich federweg? sogenannte superenduros


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> was spricht gegen ein enduro mit ordentlich federweg? sogenannte superenduros



ich habe ein Superenduro ich will aber noch ein Superenduroextraleichtmittausendgangschaltungfürherzlungenmassagebergaufperforming...den Seilbahnen hier werd ichs zeigen... ich hab mit meinen eigenen Gelenken schon Probleme...da braucht ich nich noch welche an meinem Sportgerät die ärger machen 
+ wenn ich schon sterbe mit Lenker in der Hand, dann mit Gesicht gen Tal, net gen Gipfel

hm, ja das Zula hat was...muss ich dann eich auch so nen Lycrastrampler anziehen?


----------



## Klabauterman (6. Juni 2011)

wie wärs mit n scott spark


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wie wärs mit n scott spark


 oh ja...mit weissen Reifen oder?nun gut - ich verabschiede mich mal derweil vom Männerstammtisch..nun seit ihr wieder unter euch^^


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja war wohl oder übel ein Kurztripp voller Planänderungen....ob der Emän überhaupt nommal mit uns fährt
> Innsbruck steht jetzt mal auf der Planliste und etwas Singletrailfahren weiter südlich.
> Feitag solls im Bay. Wald schön werden....da du ja jetzt in der Emangegend wohnst könntest du ihn ja mal unseren Plan einreden
> 
> ...


 
diesen Freitag is schlecht  ... wenn ihr ausgerechnet diesen freitag geisskopf fahrt bin ich echt beleidigt  ... hab auch kein fahrbereites corsair um nach deg runterzufahren

geht pfingsten was? also was wo ihr dabei seid und net heimfahrt oder gar net erst kommt


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @eMan: derfst aber glauben, dass ich ein höllisch schlechtes gwissn ghabt hab
> alles in allem wars aber saugaal!! und vielleicht hab ich rechtzeitig abgebrochen, jetzt denk ich zumindest an nix anderes mehr als wieder zu fahrn
> komischerweise hats mir schladming jetzt wohl voll angetan.


 
irgendwie hat alles spass gemacht ... schladming war aber echt gut ... is zum teil sicher auch das neue radl schuld  ... aber die bremsen sind ein graus


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> diesen Freitag is schlecht  ... wenn ihr ausgerechnet diesen freitag geisskopf fahrt bin ich echt beleidigt  ... hab auch kein fahrbereites corsair um nach deg runterzufahren
> 
> geht pfingsten was? also was wo ihr dabei seid und net heimfahrt oder gar net erst kommt



Ich muß Samstag arbeiten und Montag auch
Wenn ich zum Streckenfahren zum GK fahren würde, dann wohl eher Mi oder Do
Und für die Wanderwege sind wir eh von dir abhängig

Ganz schön grün zur Zeit auf den Trails hier.
Konnt endlich die neue S4 Stelle am BCgeheimtrail fehlerfrei durchfahren

Kleine Powerbarpause am Radhalterblock.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber die bremsen sind ein graus



ich könnt jetzt mal so richtig klugschei$$en 

6 wochen 
laut arzt darf ich aber fast alles machen. sobald die schwellungen weg sind, schau ich mal, wie es mit dem lenker halten im gelände geht.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich könnt jetzt mal so richtig klugschei$$en
> 
> 6 wochen
> laut arzt darf ich aber fast alles machen. sobald die schwellungen weg sind, schau ich mal, wie es mit dem lenker halten im gelände geht.
> ...



Ich glaube es ist besser du fährst zukünftig mehr Leutenbacher Syle, schön langsam um jede Kehre versetzen und keine Sprünge über 1,5m. 
Jedesmal wenn ich hier reinschaue hast du dir irgendwas gestaucht, gebrochen , gerissen oder gezerrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juni 2011)

@speedy: 

@wen's intressiert: hmm,hmm-ich hab dieses wochenende kei zeit-zumindest war so der plan. wir wissen ja, wie zuverlässig der immer is.

italien-action dacht ich ans fronleichnams-wochenend-aber da könnt ja anscheinend garmisch angesagt sein?? mehr fällt mir dazu grad nicht ein.

@jörg: gilt das saint angebot noch? ich verfolge nämlich jetzt einen perfiden plan, harr,harr,harr... 
da mei zuhälter-karre mal zum kundendienst muss, muss ich einplanen in der nächsten zeit mal heimzukommen...was ganz viele folgen für die freizeitgestaltung haben sollte


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juni 2011)

ach so-nochwas: muss wohl von meinen geliebten michelin abschied nehmen. und bei den  neuen von denen sind alle guten nur als tubeless erhältlich, die krieg ich weder auf die felge drauf noch runter. 
habt ihr nen tip? (von maxxis) schwalbe und conti scheiden aus

...hmm-jetzt wo ichs geschrieben hab, isses gar nicht mehr so schwer. müssts nimma antworten 

mei-hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich endlich internet hab 
ich werd hier alles zuspammen!!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich könnt jetzt mal so richtig klugschei$$en



Wenn das Wort Saint Net drin vor kommt darfst das  ... Die Saint is nix für mich

Was hastn jetz genau angestellt ? Wars nen echter Sturz oder dummheit? Bei dir hab ich eh immer mal wieder das gefühl, das du schneller fährst als du das tun solltest


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

@Speedy: Das du immer überall deine Finger dazwischenstecken mußt Grass, wenn du mit der Verletzung fast alles machen kannst...also dann kannst ja mehr als vorher ohne

@Stawold: Hast du eigentlich jetzt schon Internet???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ir  ... aber die bremsen sind ein graus



Solltest dir langsam mal eine Saint zulegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2011)

@stawold ... Garmisch kann doch an nem langen WE nicht mit Italien konkurrieren 

Reifen ... Ardent oder ganz klassisch nen Minion


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juni 2011)

hmm, muss ich nur noch zwischen den tausend gummimischungen, hundert breiten,  fuchzig plys und den zehn gewichtsunterschieden auswählen  früher war alles einfacher... 

und ja-des mit italien und garmisch war ja wegen leo und seiner unterkunft gedacht. aber hast scho recht. das lange wochenende wär konkurenzlos für italien prädestiniert!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2011)

Reine Dummheit falls ich das Ding Kauf


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

Waldmeister Eisdielenvorfahrbremse

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juni 2011)

Würde optisch wohl am besten zum banschiii passen 

Und innerlich hast ja eh schon beschlossen sie zu kaufen


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2011)

ja ... aber die vernunft sagt -> big dummheit


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist besser du fährst zukünftig mehr Leutenbacher Syle, schön langsam um jede Kehre versetzen und keine Sprünge über 1,5m.
> Jedesmal wenn ich hier reinschaue hast du dir irgendwas gestaucht, gebrochen , gerissen oder gezerrt.



na so schlimm ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. letztes jahr habe ich ja beim radeln gar nix gehabt.  ... jedenfalls was erwähnbar wäre.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wenn das Wort Saint Net drin vor kommt darfst das  ... Die Saint is nix für mich



könntest ja auch die neue von magura testen. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was hastn jetz genau angestellt ? Wars nen echter Sturz oder dummheit? Bei dir hab ich eh immer mal wieder das gefühl, das du schneller fährst als du das tun solltest



also der sturz war schon echt aber nicht schnell. mir ist das vorderrad auf der "geraden" beim anbremsen weggeschmiert und ich weiß nicht warum und wieso und überhaupt. hab jedenfalls überhaupt nicht mit so etwas gerechnet. irgendwo sind dann die finger zwischen lenker und vielleicht einer wurzel geraten. anders kann ich mir die spur auf dem handschuh nicht erklären.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juni 2011)

hast ja in norwegen zeit das auszukurieren 

welche magura?


----------



## speedy_j (7. Juni 2011)

na die neue: MT8


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2011)

...dann lieber die XTR

G.


SAINTSAINTSAINTSAINTSAINT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2011)

Args ... Was soll ich nur machen ... 

Was kosten eigentlich xtr Bremsbeläge mit den kühlkörpern?

@Speedy ... MT8 ... Der Preis is ja noch jenseits der Hope .... > 300 euro für eine Bremse is zu krass


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2011)

ich weiss, dafür ist sie aber verdammt leicht. verfügbarkeit hält sich aber auch noch in grenzen und von daher wird sich am preis wohl so schnell nix ändern.

bekomme übrigens meinen handschuh über den finger drüber. wenn ich es jetzt noch schaffe mit dem kleinen finger den lenker ordentlich zu halten, dann dürfte die pause nicht so schlimm werden.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2011)

Naja... Hab die x2 heut früh am singlespeeder angeschaut ... Geiles fräsbauwerk  ich werd wohl ne Hope bestellen  ... Aber nur die normale silberne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2011)

...Gewichtsfetischist

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2011)

Schau mal Emän...wieder was neues für dich zum Ausprobieren

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/08/yeti-sb-66-2012/

So, werd jetzt mal lange nicht ausprobierte Verbindungswege ausprobieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2011)

Is schön das yeti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (8. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Is schön das yeti



da muss ich dir mal voll zustimmen. könnte vielleicht mein lapierre ersetzen, wenn es doch mal auseinander bröselt.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schau mal Emän...wieder was neues für dich zum Ausprobieren
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/08/yeti-sb-66-2012/
> 
> ...



Wird man da verbunden?? Auch wenn man Net verletzt ist??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wird man da verbunden?? Auch wenn man Net verletzt ist??



Kann mit Sicherheit sagen das man ohne Verband wieder zurückkommt
Mittag losfahren und fast Mitternacht zurückzukommen hab ich auch schon lang nimmer gemacht
Verbindungsweg ist ein morts langer Singletrail, ähnlich Naturlehrpfad (nur mit Kurven) den man auch bergauf fahren kann...zum Glück durft ich ihn gerade auch wieder bergab fahren...puhh.
Burgstein und besonders Wunderlandtrail bei stockdunkler Nacht sind schon eine Wucht....

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

@Drehbanker:
könnte mir jemand ne reduzierhülse drehen? wandstärke 0,45mm, länge 100mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2011)

@klabauter
die wandstärke wird nicht klappen, da brauchst eher breite fühlerlehren mit 0,45mm dicke, die du dann zu einem rohr rollst.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

mhn...... scheiss sattelstützengedöngs...
,die hülse sollte ja oben auch noch eine nut/rand haben,damit sie nicht im sattelrohr flöten geht...

das abdrehen der sattelstütze ist doch keine so gute idee, hab mich nämlich verlesen.... man müsste von 31,6 auf 30,9 abdrehn... wären 0,35mm, weiss nicht ob das der stabilität so zu gute kommt...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @Drehbanker:
> könnte mir jemand ne reduzierhülse drehen? wandstärke 0,45mm, länge 100mm ?



So einfach sich das zwar anhört, aber für die beiden Maße zusammen würde das fürs Heimwerken schon arg komplex

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So einfach sich das zwar anhört, aber für die beiden Maße zusammen würde das fürs Heimwerken schon arg komplex
> 
> G.



 es gibt noch eine sattelstütze in 30.9 in einem schweizer shop für 90 euro+23euro versand + zoll = unglaublich überteuert.
andere lösungsvorschläge?
sattelstütze ist in D noch in 31.6 und 30.0 verfügbar....


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2011)

hol dir die kind shock! macht wirklich mehr sinn.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> es gibt noch eine sattelstütze in 30.9 in einem schweizer shop für 90 euro+23euro versand + zoll = unglaublich überteuert.
> andere lösungsvorschläge?
> sattelstütze ist in D noch in 31.6 und 30.0 verfügbar....


 
ne hülse von 30.0 auf 30.9 mm gibts net? für die Kind shock hat ich mal eine 30,9 auf 31,6 ... war nicht mehr als ein dünnes blech aber hat funktioniert. Wennst die untere stütze aber öfter verstellen willst, wirst mit dem Prinzip nicht glücklich.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

Naja das stützen verstellen hab ich ja bis jetzt auch immer!mir gehts vorallem auch um die volle versenkbarkeit... ne passende hülse hab ich bisher nirgends gefunden.... bei airwing hab ich a scho angefragt, aber die haben auch nix...


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> mir gehts vorallem auch um die volle versenkbarkeit...



dann machen wir mit dir mal einen fahrtechnikkurs. im grunde brauchst die volle versenkbarkeit nicht, wenn du dich mehr zentral überm rad hälst. ich hab das vor ein paar jahren auch erst lernen müssen aber so muss man kaum noch hintern dem sattel gehen und wenn doch dann senkt man sich mit dem po nicht mehr so weit hinten runter.

am tourenrad versenke ich den sattel meist kaum mehr als 50mm, nur wenn es mal wirklich verblockt und steil zugeht werden die 120mm ausgenutzt. die restlichen räder haben alle eine feste höhe (vielleicht 100mm über rohrende) und da hat es bisher nie gestört.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

....jaja und dann kommts zu Überschlägen und man klemmt sich den Finger ein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

@Klabauter: Wobei zu weit sich auch wirklich negativ auf die Kontrolle des Rads auswirkt. 
Besonders bei sehr engen steilen Kurven fehlt dann der Sattelkontakt.
Aber die 125mm KS solltest du an deinem Rad schon komplett versenken können.
Wie weit kann man den die Sattelstütze versenken bei dir???

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

naja....ich kann jetzt so mit 10cm raus auch fahren,aber bergab hab ichs schon gern weiter drinnen...vorallem bei sprüngen und so... finds angenehm,wenn man da nicht ständig mim oberschenkel dranknallt oder der sattel mal am arsch hängt!
versenken kann ichs so ca 22cm weit ins rohr....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> versenken kann ichs so ca 22cm weit ins rohr....



Na dann kannste die 125mm/385er KS voll versenken.
125mm reichen mir nämlich auch net

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Juni 2011)

Mh... wenn ich n schnellspanner auf und zu machen muss, kann ich auch ne unhydraulische nehmen   ( ihr schaffts nich mich davon zu überzeugen an einem freerider/dh)  
Mhh... vllt nehmen ich doch die in 31.6 und auf 30.9 abdrehen...0.35mm weniger Material wird Sie hoffentlich verkraften!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Mh... wenn ich n schnellspanner auf und zu machen muss, kann ich auch ne unhydraulische nehmen   ( ihr schaffts nich mich davon zu überzeugen an einem freerider/dh)
> Mhh... vllt nehmen ich doch die in 31.6 und auf 30.9 abdrehen...0.35mm weniger Material wird Sie hoffentlich verkraften!



Dachte eine normale Stütze reicht dir net zum Versenken???...ansonsten müßtest du ja 2 Schnellspanner aufmachen.
Bin mit der KS oft, je nach Gelände, mit nur so 3cm Versenkung gefahren. Da kommt man wie weit, wenn man in einem Abschnitt öfter versenken mußte und hat dennoch fürs grobe gute Komplettversenkung


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

@Fränzäm: Wann fahren wir denn mal diese Tillenberchrunde ohne Schnee??

Verdammt jetzt hab ich gerade versehentlich mim Stefan noch eine Abendrunde ausgemacht und mein Bobbers ist von gestern noch so belastet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2011)

Ja ... Das leben is halt kein ponyhof und schon gar keine gschenkte Brezn


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja ... Das leben is halt kein ponyhof und schon gar keine gschenkte Brezn



....geh dir lieber mal eine gescheite Bremse kaufen
Werd mir nach der Eurobike auch mal was neues anschaffen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2011)

Ich geh jetzt erst mal radlfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt erst mal radlfahrn



Mim Dh´ler....ich vergaß du hast ja noch einen SS´ler

G.


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Fränzäm: Wann fahren wir denn mal diese Tillenberchrunde ohne Schnee??
> 
> Verdammt jetzt hab ich gerade versehentlich mim Stefan noch eine Abendrunde ausgemacht und mein Bobbers ist von gestern noch so belastet
> 
> G.



Momentan kann ich wahrscheinlich konditionell nicht mithalten! 
Daher müsst mer EMan auf jeden Fall zu Hause lassen..

Wann legst Dir endlich ein TschiPiEs zu? Dann kannst mir mal die ganzen Ver-und Entbindungswege, bzw. Wundertrails schicken.
Zum zusammen fahren klappt ja meist eh zeitlich net.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2011)

@Jörg

Hab auch mal ne Frage wenn ihr hier schon über Sattelstützmaße und so fachsimpelt...
Was sagst du als Oberzerspaner denn dazu bei meinem Ghost des Sinnlosmaß von 31.4 auf 31.6 auszureiben, kannst des?

Und wo was is der Wunderlandtrail/Verbindungstrail? Will auch


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

Normalerweise sollte ein guter Händler das machen können.

Oder:

http://moobilo.de/cyclus-tools-cyclus-reibahle-durchm-316-mm-p-27648837.html


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juni 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Hab auch mal ne Frage wenn ihr hier schon über Sattelstützmaße und so fachsimpelt...
> Was sagst du als Oberzerspaner denn dazu bei meinem Ghost des Sinnlosmaß von 31.4 auf 31.6 auszureiben, kannst des?
> ...



Heißt nimmer wunderlandtrail heißt jetzt epicttail 
 
Und hat den Namen auch wirklich verdient!!


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juni 2011)

Ah mit einem t natürlich nur. 
Also epictrail


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

hst Du Daten? gern auch pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2011)

Ist jetzt mim Stefan doch noch eine längere Runde geworden...eine trailistisch besonders gute Runde sogar So konnt ich endlich mal sein neues Rad sehen und sogar ein paar hundert Meter fahren





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Epictraildaten gibts natürlich nur als Mitfahrer....würden wohl netmal was bringen...so genau geht das glaub ich net

@Franzam: Egal wie schlecht dein konditioneller Zustand, er ist immer besser wie meiner.

@Süpertschi: Dazu braucht man die passende Reibale. Ein guter Shop hat sowas. Und Gedanken über die Festigkeit deines Rahmens brauchst du dir nicht machen...liegt alles im grünen Bereich

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2011)

Ah muss den fahren über Pfingsten, vor lauter Plattenbauten weiß ich scho gar nimmer wie n echter Trail aussieht geschweige denn ein EPIC-Trail 

Seit ihr jetz über Pfingsten iwo weg oder hier 

Also hast du keine Reibahle? Hmm guter Shop....des is so ne Sache


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2011)

bei der größe brauchst meistens schon eine verstellbare reibahle. vielleicht hat der andy ja sowas in seiner werkstatt, ansonsten frag mal bei den metallbaubetrieben in deiner nähe nach.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juni 2011)

werd ich machen


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juni 2011)

@ franzam da muss i an Jörg mal recht geben, 10 m weiter rechts oder links machen in dem Bereich ne Menge aus...

Musst mal mit Guide fahren, ist es echt wert!!


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ franzam da muss i an Jörg mal recht geben, 10 m weiter rechts oder links machen in dem Bereich ne Menge aus...
> 
> Musst mal mit Guide fahren, ist es echt wert!!



Wann passts dir o. Jörg denn?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2011)

kaum is man nen tag auf betriebsausflug im bayerischen wald, wird hier alles zugeschpämt!

hatt' heut tränen in den augen, als ich vom lusen fünfhundert höhenmeter (!!!ehrlich!!!) nur bergab auf nem wundervollen trail ala waldlehrpfad steinwald bergab laufen musste-und kein fahrrad zur hand hatte! und es wäre nicht mal gesperrt gewesen, spuren hab ich auch gseng...wird zeit für die bayerwald espedition!! hätt' ich bestimmt auch mitm hardtail irgendwie hingekriegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2011)

Der Lusen is im Nationalpark, also denk ich mal das es eher nicht erlaubt ist dort zu fahren ... Aber stört ja net 

Wollt schon lang mal dahinten rumfahren -> sollt mer mal machen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Juni 2011)

Nationalpark-weiss ich, hab deshalb auch aufgepasst. Is die Frage: da warn schon Fahrradverbotsschilder-aber grad nicht auf dem einen dann-also könnt' man sich ja rausreden 

Westen-ja, würd sich jetzt wieder anbieten, sonst muss ich abends nochmal reingondeln. Sollt sich meine Meinung ändern kriegst ne sms, mal schaun, wie früh ich hier wegkomm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wann passts dir o. Jörg denn?



Jetzt müssen wir erstmal schaun ob im Steinwald noch alles in Ordnung ist
Hast du egentlich auch uneter der Woche Ausgangszeit?

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich weiß wann, kann ichs mir vll. einteilen.
Morgen hätt ich Zeit.


----------



## Landus (10. Juni 2011)

Soo, ich hab vor, morgen ne Runde zum Oberpfalzturm zu drehen, von wo aus sollte man rauffahren bzw. wo gibts die beste Abfahrt? Ich war noch nie im Stoawold unterwegs, deshalb die Frage


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß wann, kann ichs mir vll. einteilen.
> Morgen hätt ich Zeit.


 
morgen wär ich daheim vielleicht ... aber hab nur den SSp


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Mei oh mei, leg Dir halt endlich mal was gscheits zu!

Ich kann Dir ja ein Bike leihen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

Morgen muß ich arbeiten...da bin ich Nammitag höchstens meinen neuen Singlespeeder testen

Heut wars schon zäh im Steinwald bei mir und dem Popefan...haben aber niergens angehalten...netmal am Turm.
Wer zur Zeit durch den Steinwald will braucht auf jedenfall ein Rad wo man alles während der Fahrt machen kann
Draußen sitzen beim Zrenner kannste auch vergessen
Die Pisskrüppel waren sogar in der Gaststube drinnen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß wann, kann ichs mir vll. einteilen.
> Morgen hätt ich Zeit.



Sag einen Tag nächste Woche...am besten wenns regnerisch ist(da fährts sich zur Zeit schöner)...von 13 bis 18:30 hab ich ansich immer Zeit...bis jetzt

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Pisskrippl? Meinst die Fliegen oder die Preißn?

Zwecks nächster Woche: kann dich nur kurzfristig (vormittags) ansmsen.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Pisskrippl? Meinst die Fliegen oder die Preißn?
> 
> Zwecks nächster Woche: kann dich nur kurzfristig (vormittags) ansmsen.



Die Mikromücken natürlich...tss
Na dann schau ich halt immer gleich mal auf meine SMSMaschine wenn ich mittags aufsteh...und so

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Willst im Steinwald oder Dylen fahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wann passts dir o. Jörg denn?




Ich dachte du wolltest unbedingt den 10m nicht mit Tschipiesfindetrail fahren...Dylen ist ja eine größere Aktion mit so Ausdauerschwachmaten wie mich

G.


----------



## franzam (10. Juni 2011)

Jepp, passt mir auch


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

Heut wer unterwegs? Hab den singlespeeder da


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut wer unterwegs? Hab den singlespeeder da




Nach meinem gestrigen Singlespeedertag ist mein Hangelenk wieder dick geschwollen

Bin heut nur am Rudolfstein oben drauf um den Mücken zu entgehen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin heut nur am Rudolfstein oben drauf um den Mücken zu entgehen
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach meinem gestrigen Singlespeedertag ist mein Hangelenk wieder dick geschwollen
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Was hastn getrieben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juni 2011)

@ Jörg. Oh Mist. 

Bei mir entscheidet sich's aber a erst noch ob ich heut fahren tu bzw wo usw.

@ Eman was geht denn mit'n ssp?
Oko oder ähnlich ist warscheinlich scha kein spass wa??


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

Gehen tut viel ... Aber vieles davon tut mir und dem radl net gut 

Bin gestern 3 mal am geisskopf FR oben und dann flowcountry ... Am FR ists wie aufm Presslufthammer (-> leichtbaureifen, also viel Druck) ... Aber man kann da fast genauso schnell fahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

Weis auch noch net ob ich heut überhaupt fahr ... Wennst fährst sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was hastn getrieben ?



Hab mein speichenarmes Laufrad aus dem Dhler rausgemacht, aber kein Schaltwerk zum Speichen(fast)vollen dazugebastellt
Wie sich aber herausgestellt hat haben die 40/17 am Oko am Nachmittag erstmal voll gereicht...hmmh...ich bräuchte ansich nur 40/32 und 40/14 um beim Liften glücklich zu sein

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Weis auch noch net ob ich heut überhaupt fahr ... Wennst fährst sagen



Jepp. 
Muss jetzt a erst mal viele unbekannt zusammenfügen und dann mal gucken was sich daraus ergibt. Evtl fahr i a ner a expeditionsrunde um was anzugucken. 

Schau ma mal.


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny: du kommst doch aus gap!bin da am we vom 24. dorten! könn ma da mal ne runde drehn?kenn mich nicht aus...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jepp.
> Muss jetzt a erst mal viele unbekannt zusammenfügen und dann mal gucken was sich daraus ergibt. Evtl fahr i a ner a expeditionsrunde um was anzugucken.
> 
> Schau ma mal.



Ich wasch jetz mal das Zeug vom letzten WE


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juni 2011)

Glaub bei mir wird's dann nur so ne kurzfristige - ich muss mir mal was ansehen runde -


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2011)

Ok gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @kilkenny: du kommst doch aus gap!bin da am we vom 24. dorten! könn ma da mal ne runde drehn?kenn mich nicht aus...


huhuuu...ich wohn da erst seit 2 Wochen  bin selber noch am erkunden...bin doch selber ne Fichtltanteaber wenn mer was fixes ausmachen wolln könnmer uns gemeinsam ins Ungewisse werfenhätte da schon 1-3 Insidertipps..auch Liftunterstützt..hab aber noch nichts ausprobiert


----------



## Klabauterman (12. Juni 2011)

ah... bissi lift,bissi eigene kraft klingt gut! ja also ich bin an dem we sicher da!
ezt gehts morgen erstmal nach italien incl. rad... mal gucken ob sich da gute wege finden


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> huhuuu...ich wohn da erst seit 2 Wochen  bin selber noch am erkunden...bin doch selber ne Fichtltanteaber wenn mer was fixes ausmachen wolln könnmer uns gemeinsam ins Ungewisse werfenhätte da schon 1-3 Insidertipps..auch Liftunterstützt..hab aber noch nichts ausprobiert



Zumindest wird sich im näheren Umkreis sicher was finden lassen wo es bergauf geht und danach wieder bergab 

... War am Montag in spicak. Is wie immer gut und spassig und der Lift is noch immer langsam 

Jetz brauch ich aber mal wieder nen bergauf / bergabradl  ... Hab langsam Entzug


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zumindest wird sich im näheren Umkreis sicher was finden lassen wo es bergauf geht und danach wieder bergab



ach ja, Blick von meinem Balkon..ja, vlt find ich ja was wann kommt ihr wieder und mich besuchen? 







OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jetz brauch ich aber mal wieder nen bergauf / bergabradl  ... Hab langsam Entzug


bring mir eins mit - mitmach...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>



du weisst schon, dass wir dich für solche angebereien töten könnten?


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass wir dich für solche angebereien töten könnten?


geh mit mir radeln dann mach ich das selbst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2011)

sobald meine hand wieder belastbar ist und ich nicht bei jeder erschütterung das verlangen habe, den lenker los zu lassen, komme ich darauf zurück. darauf kannst dich verlassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

Sobald meine hand wieder belastbar ist und ich nicht bei jeder erschütterung das verlangen habe, den lenker los zu lassen, komme ich auch wieder runter. darauf kannst dich verlassen. 
Das ist aber schon das Fenster vom Walchensee...oder

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Juni 2011)

lyrik und totem-wieso gibts denn eigentlich noch eine von beiden. is doch eh alles as selbe....

gibt es nebenbei bemerkt irgendwelche pläne fürs wochenende, gemeinsamerweise?
eMan-österreich? jörg-noch ausser gefecht?
oder steht schon ein vorschlag für das fronleichnams-wochenende?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> lyrik und totem-wieso gibts denn eigentlich noch eine von beiden. is doch eh alles as selbe....
> 
> gibt es nebenbei bemerkt irgendwelche pläne fürs wochenende, gemeinsamerweise?
> eMan-österreich? jörg-noch ausser gefecht?
> oder steht schon ein vorschlag für das fronleichnams-wochenende?



-400-500g unterschied

-?..muß ich abwarten ob außer gefecht

-Hab mir gestern Erkundungskartenmaterial bestellt

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon das Fenster vom Walchensee...oder
> G.



nein... 

unser "Urlaubsklephan" hatts nämlich weiter zu den Felsen als ich, von seiner Hütte aus  drum spar ich mir den Sprit, und wir treffen uns immer Vorort zum kraxeln...und Bootfahren am Walchensee is nich so meins...Waschen tu ich mich daheim


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

@Speedy: Brauchst net zufällig einen 760 Syntacelenker (von 780 gekürzt)....und kennst du irgendeine Adresse wo man 740er in 12° kaufen kann

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> unser "Urlaubsklephan" hatts nämlich weiter zu den Felsen als ich, von seiner Hütte aus  drum spar ich mir den Sprit, und wir treffen uns immer Vorort zum kraxeln...und Bootfahren am Walchensee is nich so meins...Waschen tu ich mich daheim



...Aber seit wenn tust du dich waschen im Urlaub

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Brauchst net zufällig einen 760 Syntacelenker (von 780 gekürzt)....



31,8 oder 25.4? wahrscheinlich 8°? wieviel rise? carbon oder alu?




LB Jörg schrieb:


> und kennst du irgendeine Adresse wo man 740er in 12° kaufen kann
> G.



kaufen kannst den überall, dauert nur länger, bis er geliefert wird. 
muss mal in der mittagspause schauen.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juni 2011)

@jörg
schau mal da: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Lenker-konventionell-31-8x780mm-schwarz.html


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass wir dich für solche angebereien töten könnten?


 
ne das wär unfair das hat jeder selbst in der Hand  ... sie hat das einzig richtige gemacht  krass geile aussicht ... zu hause in den bergen ... ein Traum 

@stoawold ...
an diesem WE ist das Wetter gar net so gut angesagt da unten und auch im bayerischen wald hinten nicht... da kommt von unten viel regen bozen leogang ... alles nass.

wennst die woche bock hast zum radlfahrn ... immer bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> 31,8 oder 25.4? wahrscheinlich 8°? wieviel rise? carbon oder alu?



12Grad...31,8...Alu...dachte aber er ist 8Grad.
Werd ihn wohl jetzt auf 740 kürzen...wie am Tourenrad...muß das alles nochmal überprüfen...
Glaub daher kommt nämlich meine Handgelenksschwäche
Hab mir aber schonmal zur Sicherheit diese Handgelenksstabilisatoren für 10 Euro von 661 bestellt zur Vorbeugung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> schau mal da: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Lenker-konventionell-31-8x780mm-schwarz.html



Ja, den hab ich ja...dachte aber bis vorhin in nur 8Grad

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stoawold ...
> an diesem WE ist das Wetter gar net so gut angesagt da unten und auch im bayerischen wald hinten nicht... da kommt von unten viel regen



Immer diese Zuckergußpussys...bei Regen hats wenigstens anständige Temperaturen, keine Mücken und wenig Fußvolk...der einzige Grund dagegen ist man wird naß
Ist ja dann aber immernoch 3:1

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Immer diese Zuckergußpussys...bei Regen hats wenigstens anständige Temperaturen, keine Mücken und wenig Fußvolk...deer einzige Grund dagegen ist man wird naß
> Ist ja dann aber immernoch 3:1
> 
> G.


 
3:1 ... ok ...an mir solls nicht liegen ... auch bei regen machts spass ... aber bei trockenheit ists dann doch schöner


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> an mir solls nicht liegen, aber bei trockenheit ists dann doch schöner



Na, dann halt 3:2

Ich muß eh erstmal bis Freitag abwarten und gukkn wie die Diclophenacnanobots mein Handgelenk reparieren.
Der Stawoldbur und ich haben ja einen Plan was Bay. Wald angeht...du mußt nur die festen Parameter dieses Plans in die peferkte Tour dazu verfeinern.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

feste Parameter ... ja ich kenn da einen und der heißt corsair


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stoawold ...
> 
> wennst die woche bock hast zum radlfahrn ... immer bereit



ich werd heut nochmal meinen alten spezl in sinzing raustreiben-aber der herr is jetzt ja frischer familienvater, also weiss ich nicht, wie ich ne zeit ausmachen könnt um dich noch zu treffen...diese faktoren wie "der kleine schreit", "die mutter heult" oder "das haus brennt" sind so unwägbar 

für morgen oder übermorgen is wohl das wetter abzuwarten

...hmm, die woch' is irgendwie scho wieder fast vorbei, wo se doch grad erst angefangen hat...

das corsair, hmm  ich würd's dann trotzdem mal mit chameleon wagen, solang mein bullit noch nicht uphill-tauglich is... aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

singlespeed is im bayerwald das prob ... das chameleon würd schon gehen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Juni 2011)

jap-denk ich mir. aber des gehört zumindest auch nicht zum festen parameter 
würd jörg und mir aber das bergaufkurbeln erleichtern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2011)

Des mit dem SSpler seh ich jetzt garnet als Problem

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2011)

Glaub ich


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juni 2011)

Mhm neues Material angekommen. 
Ist zwar zum skifahren aber bei den preisen grad muss man einfach kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm neues Material angekommen.
> Ist zwar zum skifahren aber bei den preisen grad muss man einfach kaufen



"den preisen"!!!.........wieviel Geld bekommst du denn um diesen Reithelm beim Radeln...ähhh Skifahren aufzusetzen*Schenkelklopf*

Du bist mit dem Emanvirus infiziert

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich 2x im Jahr Ski fahren geh reichts um den Rest des Jahres nimmer arbeiten zu müssen...

Zudem ist des Schild demontierbar...


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2011)

Wobei die Reiter noch bescheuertere Preise zahlen, z.B. der Uvex FP1 carbon


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

Hmmm...jetzt fehlt nur noch das Pferd...oder er ist doch für Drahtesel gemacht 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

Jetzt kriegen wir gleich haue vom Stefan
Mal schaun was die Killkenny zum Helm sagt...sie hat ja auch so einen

@Eman: Und schon das Banschi Video angegukkt...die Hühner sind immernoch in Schladming auf der Strecke

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (16. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2x im Jahr Ski fahren geh reichts um den Rest des Jahres nimmer arbeiten zu müssen...



Hä


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juni 2011)

@ Jörgel: 

hab ich Giro-Skihelm - dafür aber mit integrierter Musikeinheit


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mal schaun was die Killkenny zum Helm sagt...sie hat*te!* ja auch so einen
> 
> G.



etzatla nja, wenn man als Reiter so 10-40 000 Euronen unterm Hintern hat, die monatlich noch die fixen Kosten einer Zweitwohnung verursachen...is so nen Helm doch Pipifax 

just my 2 cent you wanted to know...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> etzatla nja, wenn man als Reiter so 10-40 000 Euronen unterm Hintern hat, die monatlich noch die fixen Kosten einer Zweitwohnung verursachen...is so nen Helm doch Pipifax
> 
> just my 2 cent you wanted to know...




Was  du hattest mal so nen stickendes drecksvieh  ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was  du hattest mal so nen stickendes drecksvieh  ?



Dreckig sind se ja garnet.....und durch die Salami kann man ja durchaus auch Nutztier dazu sagen

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2011)

In Genf gabs mal nen Laden der hatte super lecker Pferdesteaks auf der Karte...hmmm


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2011)

.....mit dem Abdruck von einem glühenden Hufeisen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (16. Juni 2011)

Sers,
ich bin öfters von Waldershof aus auf der kösseine oder am Oko unterwegs. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob denn im schönen Fichtelgebirge auch ein spitzkehren trail existiert. muss auch nicht lang sein. ich freu mich über jede info, auch gerne per pn aus geheimhelatungsgründen...

schönen gruß


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juni 2011)

@ Mietzkatz: eines? 

@ Franzus: gäääääääähn 

@ Jörgan: klar isses n Nutztier..nicht mehr, nicht weniger

@ all: nur weil der Stefan euch ignoriert müsst ihr euch etz net auf die Kleinste stürzen ... elende Waschweiber...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was  du hattest mal so nen stickendes drecksvieh  ?



seit wann können die viecher sticken? die haben doch keinen daumen. die kriegen den faden nie durch's öhr...


----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2011)

@Kilkenny: bist Du müde oder nur Vegetarierin


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juni 2011)

poh Stohwoid net du auch noch......"high-fived" ihr euch alle heimlich?

ich? Vegetarier?.......nein. Aber die Pferdewurstsprüche ham mal echt nen ellenlangen Bart...das kannst du besser


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Und schon das Banschi Video angegukkt...die Hühner sind immernoch in Schladming auf der Strecke
> 
> G.



...nicht mehr normal...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2011)

Welches Video?


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Welches Video?



kannst du eh nicht sehen mit deinem eipad


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juni 2011)

@ jörgo, was hastn für a Schicht heut??
Wär ab Mittag einsatzbereit. 

Und zum Helm. Fahr erst mal wieder mit in Skiurlaub dann darfst auch Kommentare zu skihelmen abgeben, freddifauligjörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo, was hastn für a Schicht heut??
> Wär ab Mittag einsatzbereit.
> 
> Und zum Helm. Fahr erst mal wieder mit in Skiurlaub dann darfst auch Kommentare zu skihelmen abgeben, freddifauligjörg.



Hab immernoch Krankschicht
Wenn ich mit euch in den Skiurlaub fahr, dann schäm ich mich nur. Weil ja mein Helm zu unprogressiv ist

@Emän: Na das von Banshee auf mtb-news von Legoang wo alle Hersteller jetzt scheinbar schöne Videos machen.

@Ur-anus: Da siehts schon mau aus....sehr mau. Fallste einen findest sag bescheid.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2011)

@stawold ... 
bock zu rollen heut? am WE is das wetter voll sch...

@speedy ... da spricht doch nur der neid ... hab jetz übrigends nen weisses eipad


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ...
> bock zu rollen heut? am WE is das wetter voll sch...



Hab grad beschlossen, dass ich lieber nochmal im baumarkt rumhäng und daheim die kreissäge schwing, und den letzten schwung meiner wohnung fertig zimmere-hab nämlich "hintn aussi" niad so vüi zeit. Könnt also sowieso nur am frühen nachmittag fahren...

hab mir aber angewöhnt, as radl im kofferraum zu haben, da könnt ma mal auch ne regensburg-ost-runde drehn, wenn des überhaupt sinnvoll is?

was macht denn as corsair nebenbei? bald is der sommer wieder rum


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> was macht denn as corsair nebenbei? bald is der sommer wieder rum


 
 achse is angeblich aufm postweg über den grossen teich 

Regensburg nord ost kann man fahrn. nicht überwältigend aber passt (keilberg hohe linie)

über die winzerer höhen richtung westen könnt mer aber schon mal fahrn


----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny: War toternst  gemeint und war auch gut:

La Cantina und La Taverna in Genf


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Kilkenny: War toternst  gemeint und war auch gut:
> 
> La Cantina und La Taverna in Genf



La pferdia in Lausanne soll ja auch ganz gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Nach Lausanne bin ich zum Brotzeiten (und Biken) noch nicht hingekommen.

Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon wieder einen vernünftigen fahrbaren Untersatz?
So irgendeinen billigen, haltbaren lowtech Rahmen zum Hin-und Herbauen als Ersatz für dein Hightech Zeugs?


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> La pferdia in Lausanne soll ja auch ganz gut sein


du Trendhure du 

und wer empfiehlt etz _di salsa cavallo_ in Jerez de la Frontera?  
als Beilage gibts da Huflattichsalat


----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Huflattich ist doch gesund.

Hab ich grad im WWW geslesen:

Die leuchtend gelbe Sonnenblüte des Huflattich kann Licht in das Dunkel der Seele bringen.Es ist das Kraut für diejenigen,die sich an die Bitterkeit klammern. Jene, die die Realität leugnen, die ihre eigene dunkle Seite nicht akzeptieren wollen, die sich vor nichts so sehr fürchten wie vor Dunkelheit und dem Chaos und ständig auf der Flucht vor ihrem eigenen Dunkel sind-sie müssen unter allen Umständen das Licht ergreifen. Trinke einen lunaren Monat lang täglich vor dem Schlafengehen eine Tasse Huflattichtee. 

Man kann ihn aber auch rauchen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Huflattich ist doch gesund.
> 
> Hab ich grad im WWW geslesen:
> 
> ...



Nehmt dem Mann das WWW weg....

G.


----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Gehts eigentlich mit Deinem Händchen wieder aufwärts? Ich muß doch mal den Epichtrail fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

Jepp....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

geht


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

....bergauf Habs die Woche gut geschont...morgen bin ich schonmal nimmer krankgschrieben


JUHUUUU...BEITRAG 2000


G.


----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Also morgen fahrbereit? Wen ja, wo , wann?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

Mal kuggn, wenn ich Vormittag meinen Verband abnehm....soll ja regnen...aber sind ja net aus Zucker
Und Epik ist gerade bei Nässe ganz schön 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2011)

Kannst mir ja smsn. Aber nich vor 9:30 
Sa ist mein einziger freier Tag


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn nix zamm geht machts a nix, ich muß eh erst meinen Passat wieder zammstöpseln


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon wieder einen vernünftigen fahrbaren Untersatz?
> So irgendeinen billigen, haltbaren lowtech Rahmen zum Hin-und Herbauen als Ersatz für dein Hightech Zeugs?



Das lowtech radl mit einem Gang funzt ja ... Wenn ich das Net hätte, hätt ich schon aufs lapierre zurückgebaut 

Epic trail mitm ssp is mir glaub ich zu heftig 

Hat einer im 6undZwanzig magazine früher war alles besser gelesen ... Is schön geschrieben 

Bei mir is heut eher Ruhetag


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

Hab des Heftl net...na vielleicht doch mal zum Kiosk fahren

Bin noch unschlüssig heut, regnen tuts zwar noch net, aber der Wind ist schon heftig
Handgelenk...hmmmh...bin mir echt unschlüsasig

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juni 2011)

<- a wieder zruck.... schey wors


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hat einer im 6undZwanzig magazine früher war alles besser gelesen ... Is schön geschrieben



Stimmt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2011)

Hab den Artikel als pdf und sogar der Jörg konnte öffnen  ... Als wenns interessiert ... Kann den link schicken


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

Dreht mal den Ton auf  vom Feinsten




G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab des Heftl net...na vielleicht doch mal zum Kiosk fahren
> 
> Bin noch unschlüssig heut, regnen tuts zwar noch net, aber der Wind ist schon heftig
> Handgelenk...hmmmh...bin mir echt unschlüsasig
> ...



Wir könnten ne gemütliche singlespeed waldnaabtalrunde fahrn





.... Ne halt ... Ich fahr ja heut net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juni 2011)

schick mal eman... ich kann alles gebrauchen,was mich vom lernen ablenkt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

@Emän: Nach den Horrorgeschichten vom Stawoldbur, wo du mit ihm mit deinem SSler im Waldnaabtal gefahren bist, ist das für Untertrainierte wohl keine gute Idee

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> JUHUUUU...BEITRAG 2000
> 
> G.



Betruuuug!!!! Schiiiiiebuuuung!!! des war ja ein DREIFACH-SPÄM-POUST!!!




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach den Horrorgeschichten vom Stawoldbur...



und da hatte ich ja nur meinen fichtelgebirgspanzer dabei-da wars besonders schlimm-aber nur für mich. Fahr ner mit!! ich hab den eMan gestern scho versetzt!!


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Juni 2011)

@eman:
schöner text


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Betruuuug!!!! Schiiiiiebuuuung!!! des war ja ein DREIFACH-SPÄM-POUST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast mich gestern versetzt? Wusst ich gar net 

Zur anderen sache ... Na wenn unser kleiner geltungsbedürftiger siemensfaulenzer *sfg*  unbedingt den 2000. Post braucht um glücklich zu sein... dann soll's im vergönnt sein zu meinen ihn auf legalem Wege erlangt zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

...ihr seid ja nur neidisch...ihr Kindergarten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Juni 2011)

...ich krieg dich schon noch!!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

@Stefan: Bin gerade mal noch eine kleine Heimrunde gefahren. Mußte ja überprüfen wo wir da genau lang sind in dem Wegewirwar
Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wo der Schatz im Gregernitztal vergraben ist.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Der Baum ist übriegens schon rausgesägt und Rückwärts ist irgendwie mehr bergauf
Und des lange Stück Raserforststraße kann man tatsächlich singletrailmäßig auch fahren...sogar mit Fr-Einlage

Hangelenksunterstützer ist echt gut





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## littledevil (18. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dreht mal den Ton auf  vom Feinsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

Heut wer unterwegs? Evtl. Klassisch Fichtelgebirge mitm dhler

Vorher aber kontrollieren was für ein bikertyp man is  http://www.churtourismus.ch/Bike-Typen.6221.0.html


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Vorher aber kontrollieren was für ein bikertyp man is  http://www.churtourismus.ch/Bike-Typen.6221.0.html



ich bin ein mischling zw. enduro und freerider


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Schifft schon wieder was das Zeug hält...Werd mal abwarten und wenns dann Nachmittag aufklart, nur mal was ausprobieren fahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

Japp ... Sch... Regen

Noch viel schlimmer is, das es am verlängerten Wochenende auch schlecht werden soll


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Sch... Regen
> 
> Noch viel schlimmer is, das es am verlängerten Wochenende auch schlecht werden soll



Genau

Hier stürmts es gerade total In zirka 1-1,5 h könnte ein ein paar h langes Trockenloch kommen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2011)

@ Jörg. Ja bin des auch mal nochmal abgefahren. In dem alten singletrail lagen letzte Woche noch 1000 bäumchen drin. Man wusste gar nicht wo der weg ging. 
Aber vielleicht machens den bald wieder frei weil des Wirtshaus ja im gregnitztal auf gemacht hat. 
Den flowkillerbaum hams ja a raus gesägt. 

Mhm heut is scha echt greislich draußen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Hier stürmts es gerade total In zirka 1-1,5 h könnte ein ein paar h langes Trockenloch kommen
> 
> G.



A gscheits radl hab ich eh Net ... Also bleib ich im warmen 

Wo is das gregnitztal ?

Wie schauts mit spicak nächstes we aus wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Jetzt scheint mal wieder kurz die Sonne

Das Grenitztal ist ein 20km langer Flowsingletrail von Grünlas nach Ebnath

@Popefan: Net das du den direkt am Fluß, am Glodwasschstein vorbei,  meinst...da ist wohl der Sturm mal rein Meine den Trail der nach oben geht zu dem Felsen (den ich gleich erstbefahren hab ) und sogar direkt Trail Fels Trail fahrbar ist Da liegen nur sporadisch Bäumchen. Wenn´mer mal da fahren wohl so 15min bis er komplett auf ganze Länge frei ist.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2011)

Ja da hoch wo man Dan oben an der Kreuzung raus kommt oder?? 
Ja den Felsen hab i mir a scho angeguckt.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2011)

Wie hast denn kommende Woche werkl?? Amend könnt ma da mal hin Düsen und des frei machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja da hoch wo man Dan oben an der Kreuzung raus kommt oder??
> Ja den Felsen hab i mir a scho angeguckt.



Jep, genau den...ich hab den Felsen auch angefaßt




> Wie hast denn kommende Woche werkl?? Amend könnt ma da mal hin Düsen und des frei machen.



Kackeschicht Nachmittag:kotz:....drum werd ich def. heut noch an die frische Luft gehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

Auch mal dort fahren will


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Auch mal dort fahren will



Dann müßten wir ja von Neusorg starten...die Runde ist aber nichts für dich, sämtlich Abfahrten sind Flowtrails oder sind episch...und es geht fast immer nur bergab

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Sollte gerade dich und nicht die heißen, also nommal lesen

@Stefan: Graß wie schnell das Wetter heute von Sonnenschein auf Sturm umschalten kann





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2011)

Ja. 
Jetzt regnets wieder so dass man Net draußen sein will...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

So mit Fahrzeit könnt ich jetzt dann mein 2h Trockenfenster genau erwischen

WoEnd sollte es eigentlich nach Garmisch gehen...nur das Wetter muß man mal im Auge behalten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann müßten wir ja von Neusorg starten...die Runde ist aber nichts für dich, sämtlich Abfahrten sind Flowtrails oder sind episch...und es geht fast immer nur bergab
> 
> G.



Warum sollt das nix für mich sein 

Garmisch ... Hmm ... Mit abstecher nach Innsbruck ?


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> WoEnd sollte es eigentlich nach Garmisch gehen...nur das Wetter muß man mal im Auge behalten
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Warum sollt das nix für mich sein
> 
> Garmisch ... Hmm ... Mit abstecher nach Innsbruck ?



Zu flowig für dich Könn`mer schon mal fahren.

Da erwischt man heute das perfekte regenfreie Schönwetterfenster des sogar über 3h anhält und dann hat man eine Portion Fett auf den Bremsbelägen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2011)

War a nochmal kurz mit Freundin unterwegs, und natürlich total in die Regenwolke rein gekommen... 

Hätt doch daheim am Sofa bleiben sollen...


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2011)

Fett? Sabotage? 

Kann man eigentlich alle neuen Epictrails auf einmal machen und wieveil kms und hms wärens dann?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Wären mind. 100km nur Trail und mindestens anstrengende 200Hm wo die kompletten Hm`s davon bergauf gehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2011)

Klingt doch gut, die woche hätt ich nachmittags sicher mal Zeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Bin die Woche nammitag werkeln 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2011)

Zu flowig ... Sowas gibt's doch per Definition gar net 

Hab gestern den singlespeedantrieb renoviert... Ich konnt nicht widerstehen ne halflinkkette ranzubauen


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juni 2011)

oh oh oh, ne halflinkkette. bei den trialer sind die ja völlig verpönt, da sie recht schnell reißen. pass also auf deinen antrit auf!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2011)

wie gesagt... ich konnte nicht wiederstehen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2011)

Sind die net doppelt so schwer 
Außerdem sollen die relativ schnell reißen...weswegen sie auch bei Trialer verpönt sein sollen

G.

PS: Solltest jetzt auf deinen Antritt aufpassen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2011)

leicht is ne halflink nicht ... das stimmt ... aber optik macht schon was her 

das mit reissen hab ich auch gehört ... mal schauen ... trial is schon ne andere belastung.


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2011)

Aber bei anderen Leuten hält auch ein Corsair-Rahmen


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2011)

War heute mal Wheelie üben. Ist noch nicht perfekt, aber fürs erste mal... :


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juni 2011)

@jörg & steinwaldjunge:
wann schlagt ihr denn wahrscheinlich in Garmisch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut's mit Innsbruck aus ? Dann wär ich teilw dabei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juni 2011)

mir ists egal...werd halt in garmisch nächtigen und hab nur samstags und sonntags zeit!


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2011)

das wetter is noch ein lottospiel  im moment siehts wieder besser aus am WE


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

...bin noch am Tschekkn...


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juni 2011)

ich bleib auf abruf bereit. verzieh mich morgen nach würzburg und start dann von da aus los.

muss noch das "oh-nein-meine freundin-hat-geburtstag-und-ich-hab-kein-geschenk-problem" lösen...

...nen alten schnellspanner vielleicht, oder, hmm-ne dose WD40 hätt ich auch noch da...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...nen alten schnellspanner vielleicht, oder, hmm-ne dose WD40 hätt ich auch noch da...


 
dann besser gar nix


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann besser gar nix



ist sowieso besser, dann gewöhnen die sich einfach dran und man ist immer wiederkehrende probleme los. 


edit: wenn ich fit wäre, dann würde ich wohl über die vier tage richtung südtirol oder weiter machen, da schaut es von den vorhersagen recht angenehm aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

Oder erst den Schnellspanner ohne Mutter und Federchen und zu Weihnachten dann die Restteile...

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juni 2011)

@steinwaldjunge:
schenk ihr halt n fahrtechnikkurs beim jörg oder so 
oder bessere idee: schenk ihr erst n freerider und zu weihnachten den fahrtechnikkurs... hätte gerade zufällig ein  bike günstig abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

...ist doch mitlerweile schonmal aktzeptabel als schlechtester Tag...muß man nicht so mit Wanderern im Tiefgebirge rechnen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juni 2011)

na-ihr habt erst ideen 

@jörg & klabauter: wochenendplanung hört sich gut an-scheint im schlimmsten fall schonmal ganz unstressig zu werden


----------



## Klabauterman (21. Juni 2011)

was nehmt ihr denn so an ausrüstung mit? halbschale oder integral?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

Für Abenteuerouren natürlich Halbhelm......Für die Lermoosstrecke wird der sicher auch herhalten, wobei ich eh immer eine Semiintegralschale im Auto liegen hab

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juni 2011)

ja-ich schmeiss auch ALLES ins auto...ausser eine regenjacke


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

Genau...Regenjacken sind für Pussys...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juni 2011)

Liebe Freunde des Bikesports, 

wir freuen uns dass Sie sich für unser Haus entschieden haben und bestätigen somit auch gleich Ihre Buchung.

In den Leistungen sind enthalten:

- Schlafplatz mit freier Benutzung der sanitären Anlagen (Bad u. WC)
- Balkon mit Bergblick (musste erwähnt werden, nur für Speedy 

Frühstück sowie Abendessen können Sie mit der Dame des Hauses nach ihren Wünschen direkt absprechen-gerne empfehlen wir Ihnen auch Einkehrmöglichkeiten im Ort.

Einen Stellplatz für Ihren PKW bekommen Sie zugewiesen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen eine stressfreie Anreise und einen angenehmen Aufenthalt.

Ihr Team von 

Kenny´s Bikefriends im Herzen Garmisch-Partenkirchens.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> - Balkon mit Bergblick


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


>


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ist sowieso besser, dann gewöhnen die sich einfach dran und man ist immer wiederkehrende probleme los.
> 
> 
> edit: wenn ich fit wäre, dann würde ich wohl über die vier tage richtung südtirol oder weiter machen, da schaut es von den vorhersagen recht angenehm aus.



Südtirol ... Ich hab doch kein bergaufradl 

Garmisch ... Ihr plant Sa und So ? Den bergblick sollt man schon mal anschauen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Südtirol ... Ich hab doch kein bergaufradl
> 
> Garmisch ... Ihr plant Sa und So ? Den bergblick sollt man schon mal anschauen



Eigentlich jetzt doch mittlerweile Fr Sa und So...Fr schauts immernoch ein wenig net so gut aus
Also der Stawold wohl so ab Fr mittag oder Do Abend. Der Klabauter wohl erst Fr spät Nammitag.
Hab Karten und Internet gewälzt um passsende Wege zu finden....Ehrwald ist ne Luftnummer und nur für die Tonne.....aber bin Lift/touriös gut fündig geworden für weniger Fitte...sprich immer doppelt so viel bergab wie bergauf und bergauf recht isi auf seichten Forststraßen und bergab unendliche Singletrails

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2011)

Hmm... Hab halt nur den dhler

Was Passt an ehrwald auf einmal nimmer ? Ich kann mich echt nimmer erinnern ... Aber ich hab wohl auch Net gedacht, da muss ich nochmal hin


----------



## speedy_j (22. Juni 2011)

@eman
was ist denn nun mit dem corsair? bekommst das wieder fit und wird das eine unendliche geschichte?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm... Hab halt nur den dhler
> 
> Was Passt an ehrwald auf einmal nimmer ? Ich kann mich echt nimmer erinnern ... Aber ich hab wohl auch Net gedacht, da muss ich nochmal hin



Du verwechselst das jetzt mit Lermoos....das paßt immernoch. Ehrwald hat nach Überprüfung genau 0 Möglichkeiten von oben runterzufahren...oder irgendwer knnt geheime Trampelpfade.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2011)

na is ja fast die gleiche gegend  ich für meinen teil kenn mich da unten 0,0 aus. is eh mehr tourengebiet da unten. müss mer halt wandern  ich weiß noch net was ich tuns soll 
 t
@speedy ... die achse sollt jetz langsam schon mal kommen wenn sie nicht aufm weg übern teich ins wasser gefallen ist ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

Bei meiner Teichlieferung hat sich heut auch endlich mal was getan und der Status ist heut Nacht schonmal von "Processing" auf "Stock is inbound from supplier" umgesprungen....ist ja schonmal was

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2011)

hab übrigends neue bremsen am dhler


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny ...
um auf dieses Bild zurückzukommen ... darf ich überhaupt kommen?


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Juni 2011)

ist das nicht die szene,wo er erst ganz unschuldig und nett tut und dann alle umhaut?


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @kilkenny ...
> um auf dieses Bild zurückzukommen ... darf ich überhaupt kommen?



welche Frau kann so einem Blick denn widerstehen sag ma ?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

.....laaaaangweilige Antwort...tsss

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ist das nicht die szene,wo er erst ganz unschuldig und nett tut und dann alle umhaut?



jap -  passt doch 

poh, anbei...komm grad vom Nähen ...ham vormittags beim Jörg meine Dööörte wieder zusammengebautkasten..und als übermütiges Kind, im will-und-kann-nicht-Modus - hab ich mir dann gleich die Pins so durchs Schienbein gezogen dass ich nun beim Arzt genäht wurde  hab aba nicht geweint


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....laaaaangweilige Antwort...tsss
> 
> G.



Emän:
Komm nackt, bring Bier mit!

besser?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

> poh, anbei...komm grad vom Nähen ...ham vormittags beim Jörg meine Dööörte wieder zusammengebautkasten..und als übermütiges Kind, im will-und-kann-nicht-Modus - hab ich mir dann gleich die Pins so durchs Schienbein gezogen dass ich nun beim Arzt genäht wurde  hab aba nicht geweint



Weil´se immer rumkaspert statt das zu machen was sie soll
Aber dafür ist jetzt der Eman vorne am Steuerrohr drauf

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weil´se immer rumkaspert statt das zu machen was sie soll
> Aber dafür ist jetzt der Eman vorne am Steuerrohr drauf
> 
> G.



am Auto auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Emän:
> Komm nackt, bring Bier mit!
> 
> besser?



Hehe ... Ich nehm die erste Antwort  also bevor dich die bösen mächte hier übernommen haben 

Habt ihr heut fahrtechniktraining gemacht oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Ich nehm die erste Antwort  also bevor dich die bösen mächte hier übernommen haben
> 
> Habt ihr heut fahrtechniktraining gemacht oder wie?



Nein haben ihr Stadtdörtrad zusammengebaut und sie mußte mir zeigen was sie nicht kann...dabei hät sie auch einfach sagen können das sie das nicht kann....ich häts schon geglaubt

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuu hast gesagt ich soll die Bremse loslassen...



das hast du schon sehr oft gesagt, ich weiss - nun hab ich´s gemacht....und und und...siehst du


----------



## franzam (22. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei meiner Teichlieferung hat sich heut auch endlich mal was getan und der Status ist heut Nacht schonmal von "Processing" auf "Stock is inbound from supplier" umgesprungen....ist ja schonmal was
> 
> G.



Hast Du einen Teich bestellt?  -das hättest bei mir auch haben können

@Kilkenny: uups, gute Besserung. Jetzt wird aber in nächster Zeit der Schoner auch nicht wirklich angenehm am Schienbein sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2011)

Da Teiche steuerfrei sind und durch die Überschwmmungen zur Zeit extragünstig weggehen, hab ich mir einen im Auslang geholt.
Transport kostet auch nix, weil der Teich als Verpackung um eine Lieferung Coilkarpfen, oder wie die heißen, rumgeschnallt ist.


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juni 2011)

Coilkarpfen? die gehen doch unter, du brauchst Airkarpfen *Spam*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. Juni 2011)

Sind wahrscheinlich besonders leichte Coilkarpfen...


----------



## Klabauterman (23. Juni 2011)

nene....coilkarpfen sind doch die fische,die immer am boden auftapsen und dann wieder zur oberfläche schwimmen um danach wieder am boden aufzutapsen............


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2011)

So ... Mein Plan is morgen geisskopf ... von da nach garmisch ... Samstag irgendwas ... Sonntag Innsbruck nordkettentrail  Wetter schaut Samstag/Sonntag ganz gut aus

Lermoos...Auf der Seite steht Wiedereröffnung im Juli 2011 ?
http://www.bergbahnen-langes.at/de/sommer/bikefreeride/bikefreeride.html


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Mein Plan is morgen geisskopf ... von da nach garmisch ... Samstag irgendwas ... Sonntag Innsbruck nordkettentrail  Wetter schaut Samstag/Sonntag ganz gut aus
> 
> Lermoos...Auf der Seite steht Wiedereröffnung im Juli 2011 ?
> http://www.bergbahnen-langes.at/de/sommer/bikefreeride/bikefreeride.html



Jaja die Ösis, gestern stand das noch noch nicht da...schnell noch vorm langen WoEnd hingeschrieben Aber das ist eh zweitrangig, Sträcke wäre ja eh immer nur zusätzlich falls man vom Singletrailn nicht schon ausgelastet ist, dazugekommen

Dat zB. is besser.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71705&page=39

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Juni 2011)

Des sieht echt spaßig aus


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja die Ösis, gestern stand das noch noch nicht da...schnell noch vorm langen WoEnd hingeschrieben Aber das ist eh zweitrangig, Sträcke wäre ja eh immer nur zusätzlich falls man vom Singletrailn nicht schon ausgelastet ist, dazugekommen
> 
> Dat zB. is besser.
> 
> ...



Hmm ... Welchen der 40 beiträge meinst? ... China wär sicher spannend  ... 
Edit: ok ... nicht genug weit runter runtergescrollt

Wie geschrieben würd ich morgen Abend runter kommen

Sag mal was wo du vorhast zu fahrn ... Hab den singlespeeder auf jedenfall mal dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Welchen der 40 beitrÃ¤ge meinst? ... China wÃ¤r sicher spannend  ...
> Edit: ok ... nicht genug weit runter runtergescrollt
> 
> Wie geschrieben wÃ¼rd ich morgen Abend runter kommen
> ...



Was wie wo weiÃ man ja erst wie es dort wirklich aussieht, wenn alles was es scheinbar nach Karte an MÃ¶glichkeiten gibt wirklich geht kÃ¶nnte es schon richtig gut sein.
Da gibts noch alpinigere Abfahrten

Das mÃ¼Ãte der RÃ¼ckweg von dem oberen 700TM Trail vom FernpaÃ zum Lift sein

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Voa_FSZLago&NR=1"]YouTube        - âªA small and flowy trail in Biberwier Austriaâ¬â[/nomedia]

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2011)

Bei dem vid hat sich ja einer richtig viel Mühe gegeben


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2011)

Wann fahrt ihr denn´jetzt eigentlich ??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2011)

Wieso fährt...ich sitz schon auf diesem Balkon und schau mit Kaffee in edr Hand in diese Berge. Ist widererwartend tatsächlich schon schönes Wetter
Der Stawold wird wohl so 10ne intreffen.
Hab eben gelesen das der Eman jetzt nach Geißkopf heute auchhier her fährt und wird Abends eintreffen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2011)

Na dann....  hoffewntlich bleibts Wetter schön.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieso fährt...ich sitz schon auf diesem Balkon und schau mit Kaffee in edr Hand in diese Berge. Ist widererwartend tatsächlich schon schönes Wetter
> Der Stawold wird wohl so 10ne intreffen.
> Hab eben gelesen das der Eman jetzt nach Geißkopf heute auchhier her fährt und wird Abends eintreffen
> 
> G.



wann geht ihr los?vllt schaff ichs sogar schon am frühen nachmittag


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hab wieder bremsen die das tun was sie sollen .... Also bremsen wann ich will  ... Geiles Gefühl 

Jörg ... Pass auf dein Handgelenk auf, das mer morgen noch fahren können 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2011)

So, auch wieder da...alle haben überlebt

Suchbild...wo ist das Kilkenny....






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2011)

Mhm oben am weg halt!


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2011)

Und wie war's denn überhaupt??


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier bin ich  hab heut noch ne CC-Minitour gemacht mit dem HT...oi bin ich stolz auf mich und mein Arsch tut weh...ohne Hinfallen


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2011)

Sitz grad in wolfratshausen beim mc ungesund 

Lermoos war echt nice  hatten nen sehr schönen Aufenthalt bei der Kilkenny in GAP

Innsbruck naja, nach der ersten Abfahrt wollt ich fast nimmer  nach der zweiten war's eigentlich ganz schön 
Zusätzlich is das bergpanorama und der Kontrast Stadt zu Berg echt faszinierend

auf jedenfall warns nen paar schöne Tage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Innsbruck naja, nach der ersten Abfahrt wollt ich fast nimmer  nach der zweiten war's eigentlich ganz schön
> Zusätzlich is das bergpanorama und der Kontrast Stadt zu Berg echt faszinierend



hmmm, ob ich da nun diese jahr unbedingt hin will... 

bin fast wieder einsatzfähig. normales rum rollern geht wunderbar, nur wenn ich den lenker hoch ziehen muss, hakt es noch ein wenig. werd aus diesem grund in norwegen nur du unflowigen s3-s5 wege bergab benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und wie war's denn überhaupt??



...und eine sehr sehr schöne Abfahrtstrailtourunde gefunden

@Emän: Was ist mc???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2011)

@Emän: Oke, habs getschekkt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. Juni 2011)

wenn es mal wieder länger dauert... bist halt nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2011)




----------



## Klabauterman (27. Juni 2011)

@kilkenny+eman: könnts ihr mir die fotos evtl. schicken? wär nett!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juni 2011)

Soderla! Jap-war ein spitzen-wochenende mit ner unschlagbaren Gastgeberin  dankeschööön!
auf jeden fall ne wiederholung wert 
die abenteuer-tour war was für's Herz!

ach, und Innsbruck-ich würd sagen ich hab mein lehrgeld bezahlt  das nagt jetzt noch an mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie krieg ich das Gefühl net los das ihr in Innsbruck abgeluscht habt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2011)

na ganz so wars net ... 
is halt ne andere welt, an die man sich zuerst gewöhnen muss.
stufenserien vor kehren mit abstutzgefahr gepaart mit nassen wurzeln muss man zuerst mal verkraften. man bremst quasi dauernd.
erste abfahrt war stellenweise echt horror. die zweite war schon besser, da ich dann wusste was kommt. 
... und klickpedale sind auf diese strecke eindeutig ne sache, die einem das leben noch schwerer machen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ach, und Innsbruck-ich würd sagen ich hab mein lehrgeld bezahlt  das nagt jetzt noch an mir


 
der klügere gibt nach ... in dem fall warst du das halt  ... das wichtigste is doch heil unten anzukommen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ganz so wars net ...
> is halt ne andere welt, an die man sich zuerst gewöhnen muss.
> stufenserien vor kehren mit abstutzgefahr gepaart mit nassen wurzeln muss man zuerst mal verkraften. man bremst quasi dauernd.
> erste abfahrt war stellenweise echt horror. die zweite war schon besser, da ich dann wusste was kommt.
> ... und klickpedale sind auf diese strecke eindeutig ne sache, die einem das leben noch schwerer machen



Wo kann man sich denn dieses AusredenÄp runterladen
Also doch immernoch sehr vertig, die "Strecke".
Muß ich mir doch auch mal anschauen um mitreden zu können
Was hat den der Stawold wieder angestellt

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Juni 2011)

Wir haben bei der zweiten Abfahrt bei 1-2 streckenabschnitten die gemütlichere chilllinie gewählt


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich denn dieses AusredenÄp runterladen
> Also doch immernoch sehr vertig, die "Strecke".
> Muß ich mir doch auch mal anschauen um mitreden zu können
> Was hat den der Stawold wieder angestellt
> ...



Ausreden ... Ne ... Auf der zweiten Abfahrt war's echt ok (vertriden is ja wirklich nicht mein Spezialgebiet  ) ... Bin nur nen kurzes extremes stück umfahren ... Denk schon das wir da nochmal hin sollten 

Die Strecke is Net wirklich anders als früher 

Der stoawold Bou ... Naja, es war einfach nicht seine Welt *g*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2011)

> Denk schon das wir da nochmal hin sollten



Aha, du willst mich scheinbar da irgendwie reinreiten



> Der stoawold Bou ... Naja, es war einfach nicht seine Welt *g*



Das erfordert einer genaueren Erörterung....raus damit...

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das erfordert einer genaueren Erörterung....raus damit...
> 
> G.



nix gibt's  
ich war mir wohl einfach nur mal wieder meiner grenzen bewusst 


...es nagt aber immer noch!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nix gibt's



was in den Bergen geschieht...bleibt in den Bergen


----------



## franzam (28. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> was in den Bergen geschieht...bleibt in den Bergen



kaum ist sie ein paar Wochen am Alpenrand spricht schon das eigenbrötlerische Bergvolk aus ihr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2011)

genau was meinst du Franzam, so als fachliche Kompetenz auf dem Gebiet: klassisch Dirndl oder sura fesche Frauenlederhosn für mich? 

oh, und heut nochmal kurz durch die sonnigen Felsen gestiegen,ohne Radl - weil morgen liegt da lt Wetterbericht nämlich Schnee












nein, letzteres bin nicht ich 



@emän: da kommt man auch ohne Daumeneinsatz hin
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Juni 2011)

oh mann. 

ob die in garmisch nen flurbereiniger brauchen. oder innsbruck. oder nen bergbereiniger? irgendsowas?...kacke...


----------



## franzam (29. Juni 2011)

wenn, dann klassisches Dirndl

...obwohl ich Jörg und Eman auch zu gern mal in Lederhosen sehen würde


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> oh mann.
> 
> ob die in garmisch nen flurbereiniger brauchen. oder innsbruck. oder nen bergbereiniger? irgendsowas?...kacke...


 
hehe  grenzen ziehen kann man überall 

@kilkenny ... warum kein Daumeneinsatz? is auf der anderen seite die seilbahn 

weiterhin könnt man bei den fotos fast neidisch werden


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2011)

Mhm Wetter lädt heut Net grad zum biken ein... 

Macht trotzdem wer was??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Ja ich mach gerade unschlüssig sein...ist aber langweilig..was treibste denn du?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie as gleiche. 

Aber grad regnets ja wieder etwas mehr... 

Mist, glaub heut ist Ruhetag angesagt...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2011)

Bähhh.....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juli 2011)

häm, häm-räusper, räusper-witzige geschichte, besonders interessant für jörg und anne, witz mit anlauf tät der eman sagen:

weil die eltern ihren kleinen, einjährigen jungen mit am steinschlaggefährdeten Wandfuß mit dabei hatten und niemand nen helm für den kleinen hatte, hab ich ihm meinen aufgesetzt.


...jetzt hab ich'n schönes kleines fünfmillimeter-loch an der stirn. des wird ne schöne narbe...

ich geh nirgends mehr wo hin, wo auch noch wer anders is-da fehlts doch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Juli 2011)

aber vll.haben die Eltern mit dem Helm leihen das denken angefangen und du hast den Jungen dadrch vll. das Leben gerettet.  sowas wären ( Dir und mir) die 5 mm Loch durchaus wert...


trotzdem, alleine ist aber ab und zu am sichersten..


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juli 2011)

hey franzam-schmeichelnde worte  ich glaub mit dir fahr ich gern mal 
eigentlich ganz gut, dass was passiert is-so war's hoffentlich für alle so ein "aha"-erlebnis.
sonst hätts geheißen "poh-so ein schisser-passiert doch eh nix"...

ah-und die flipflop-leute warn auch kräftig unterwegs...krass!


----------



## franzam (3. Juli 2011)

flipflop und pantoffel hatte ich vor 20 Jahren schon mal bei einer älteren Dame auf der Kampen -war dann ein Fall für die Bergwacht!

aber fahren könn mer schon mal


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juli 2011)

stawold:  woist a Herz host...

aber auch wenn´s hier um ein Kind geht: jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich(in diesem Fall halt die Eltern des Klein); irgendwann hört man auf andere erziehen zu wollen; hört sich hart an - aber umdrehen und wegschauen bleibt als einzigstes übrig irgendwann; du hättest dich schwerer verletzen können..also behalte das nächste mal deinen Helm für dich - auch wenns schwer fällt...vielleicht war dir die Aktion ein 5mm-Loch wert, da kann aber auch mal schnell ein sabbernder Rollstuhlfahrer aus dir werden...

(meine Meinung-muss man nicht teilen)

Die FlipFlopHeinis sind eh die Favoriteswer beim Sichern kein geeignetes Schuhwerk trägt hat den Sinn seiner Aufgabe eh total verpeilt und ist falsch am Ort...

O-Ton eines Wunsiedler BWlers, der die Preussinnen mit ihren verstauchten Knöcheln immer aus dem Felsenlabyrinth holen muss, weil sie mit ihren Pumps umgeknickt sind: "eigentlich sollte man sie liegen lassen...als Denkaufgabe wo der Fehler war"....

ma was andres: hm, weiss jemand wie man Fäden zieht? Find ich da ne Anleitung auf you-tube?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

Und überhaupt....das Kind wenns es mal groß ist wird eine Waffe entwickeln mit der die Welt zersrtörrt wird...und du bist jetzt schuld dran...tsss
Der Otti ist Schuld an der Vernichtung der Erde

G.


----------



## bengasi-rookie (4. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ma was andres: hm, weiss jemand wie man Fäden zieht? Find ich da ne Anleitung auf you-tube?



ist eigentlich halb so wild. musst nur aufpassen, daß du keinen faden durch die wunde ziehst, der zuvor ausserhalb war. 
soll heißen: erst ein stückchen faden aus der haut ziehen und dann (im zuvor abgedeckten bereich) schneiden. vorher desinfizieren is eh klar! 

hat bislang immer ohne entzündung funktioniert, war auch nach anleitung vom doc.

ps: skalpell oder rasierklinge sticht schere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2011)

den Knoten immer mit durchziehn, da hat man mehr davon... 



...gilt auch vor allem bei harten Frauen


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juli 2011)

@kilkenny: langsam und behutsam ziehen und möglichst so abschneiden,dass du möglichst kleine stücke auf einmal rausziehst,sonst kanns passieren,dass dir der faden abreißt... und bis der rauswächst dauert n bissi!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2011)

Käse...einfach mit dem Zigarettenanzünder rausbrennen

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @kilkenny: langsam und behutsam ziehen und möglichst so abschneiden,dass du möglichst kleine stücke auf einmal rausziehst,sonst kanns passieren,dass dir der faden abreißt... und bis der rauswächst dauert n bissi!



Wenn der beim rausziehen schon reißt, dann hats zum nähen eh nix getaugt


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/GKwMvanX0qA


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juli 2011)

@all: passt schon, der örtliche Hufschmied hat die Geschichte mit nem glühenden Eisen erledigt


----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2011)

der Hufschmied in Garmisch ist aber nur für Mulis zuständig


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Juli 2011)

dich, Franzerl...leg ich au´ numal übers Knie...


----------



## franzam (4. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich hast Du keine spitzen Knie


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2011)

so spitz dass die Knieprotektoren von innen abgenutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. Juli 2011)

mir schwant fürchterliches....


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2011)

@Emän: Der Flowtrail steht garnet auf der Geißkopfseite??? Der ist schon noch da, oder??? Du als Geißkopflocal mußt das doch wissen

G.


----------



## heifisch (5. Juli 2011)

Der Flowtrail ist schon da, zumindest im unteren Teil. Bis zum Einstieg muss man relativ viel Schotterweg, bzw. alte Bobbahn fahren. Aber spaßig ist der Trail ohne Ende!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

War nur überrascht das er nicht auf der Seite stand...und befürchtete schon schlimmstes.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juli 2011)

Gibt es da etwa Gk-Ambitionen?

hee-aber nicht ohne mich


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Gibt es da etwa Gk-Ambitionen?
> 
> hee-aber nicht ohne mich



Ja, evtl morgen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Juli 2011)

arrghh...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

urrghh..orrghh..
Eben konnt ich mein Päckchen aus Amiland beim Zoll abhohlen..mal schaun ob ich die 210g leichter dann auf die Kösser rauf merk

@Popefan: Halb so wild...wußt halt bei der Nachricht heut Vormittag noch net wenn ich zurücktrudel

G.


----------



## franzam (6. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> urrghh..orrghh..
> Eben konnt ich mein Päckchen aus Amiland beim Zoll abhohlen..mal schaun ob ich die 210g leichter dann auf die Kösser rauf merk
> 
> 
> G.



wenn Du 1,64 sec auf 1,5h spüren kannst - respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

...macht das doch soooo viel aus

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Juli 2011)

Was hast denn bestellt? 
Krieg hier nix mit....


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Glaub man sieht was neu ist

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/ks150.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


G.


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juli 2011)

Mal waschen bringt auch noch 100g.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Mal waschen bringt auch noch 100g.



Stimmt, hab ich mir eben beim Wiegen auch gedacht
Aber das mit dem Gewicht war eh nur Nebensache. 
Wichtig waren die 150mm Auszug und die 435mm Gasamtlänge. 
Hab bis jetzt immer noch eine zusätzliche Verlängerung gebraucht

G.


----------



## franzam (6. Juli 2011)

zusätzliche Verlängerung! -was fährst auch immer so kleine Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

Hah von wegen...frag mal den Stefan und den Andy, die brauchen auch so lange Stützen....nur weil du so kurze Beine hast kannst du Zwergenstützen verwenden

@Popefan: Bin heut wieder perfekt bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit heimgekommen. Haben doch glatt umsonst letztens den Weg freigeräumt
Jetzt ist der Harvester durchgefahen bis zum Trail hat aber nichts kaput gemacht
Man braucht ziemlich genau 45min vom Gipfel auf dem Flowtrailrückweg nach Hause. 
Hab deine Spuren gesehen..glaub ich

G.


----------



## franzam (6. Juli 2011)

@Jörg: wie schauts denn mal mit den Flowtrails aus? Freitag ab 15:30 z.B. hätt ich Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: wie schauts denn mal mit den Flowtrails aus? Freitag ab 15:30 z.B. hätt ich Zeit



Hmmh...verdammt jetzt kommt unsere falsches Geschwafel ans Licht
Die enden aber in Ebnath...also bei Neusorg. Man könnte schon alles zusammen fahren...also Epictrail und Flowtrails in eine Tour zusammenpacken.
Wären dann so geschätzte 35km bei so 800Hms.
Hätten sogar genau in der Mitte die Kösserpause
Hört sich net schlecht an...aber dafür müßte man wirklich im wunderschönen Neusorg starten.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich mir eben beim Wiegen auch gedacht
> Aber das mit dem Gewicht war eh nur Nebensache.
> Wichtig waren die 150mm Auszug und die 435mm Gasamtlänge.
> Hab bis jetzt immer noch eine zusätzliche Verlängerung gebraucht
> ...



Gibts aber nur in 31,6. Wieder mal ein K.O. Kriterium für mich. Bin zwar mit meiner Reverb zufrieden, aber noch mal 2,5 cm das wäre schon was.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gibts aber nur in 31,6. Wieder mal ein K.O. Kriterium für mich. Bin zwar mit meiner Reverb zufrieden, aber noch mal 2,5 cm das wäre schon was.



Ne, meine ist 30.9

G.


----------



## RolandMC (7. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, meine ist 30.9
> 
> G.



 Hab ich das auf deren Seite dann falsch interpretiert?
Werd mich dann mal auf die Suche nach einer 30,9 machen.


----------



## franzam (7. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...verdammt jetzt kommt unsere falsches Geschwafel ans Licht
> Die enden aber in Ebnath...also bei Neusorg. Man könnte schon alles zusammen fahren...also Epictrail und Flowtrails in eine Tour zusammenpacken.
> Wären dann so geschätzte 35km bei so 800Hms.
> Hätten sogar genau in der Mitte die Kösserpause
> ...



kannst mir ja mal Zeit und Startplatz sagen oder ne PN schicken.
Bis 16:00 könnt ichs morgen  nach Neusorch  oder Ebnath sicher schaffen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> kannst mir ja mal Zeit und Startplatz sagen oder ne PN schicken.
> Bis 16:00 könnt ichs morgen  nach Neusorch  oder Ebnath sicher schaffen.



Na dann machen wir das doch so

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2011)

Nachtrag..........Es ist übriegens Litevillepflicht 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. Juli 2011)

Merde, isch habe meine X-12 HR totgetreten. 
Und TUNE schaffts irgendwie nicht mir nen neuen Freilauf zukommen zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2011)

Extra für eine Ausrede das Laufrad kaputt mach...krass

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2011)

@ jörgo

Und wie sind die 150 mm so??
Müssten doch gut ausreichen oder?
Bei mir is es so dass ich zwischen 100 und 125 nen riesen Unterschied gemerkt hab. 
125 sind für mich aber absolut perfekt!! Wobei mehr ja nicht schadet 

Wegen heut:
Hab da noch 2 unbekannte

Zum einen Wetter zum anderen muss ich meinem Papa wohl bei was helfen. Mal sehen ....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo
> 
> Und wie sind die 150 mm so??
> Müssten doch gut ausreichen oder?
> ...



Dann laß dir mal ne gut Ausrede für deinen Papa einfallen
Wetter ist ja so wie angesagt....jetzt schlecht, dann gut....was heute weniger Leute in dern Wald treiben wird

150mm sind gut...war natürlich bis jetzt immer mehr gewohnt, also umstellen muß ich mich schon wieder auf weniger.
Aber ich denke auf 150 kann ich mich gewöhnen.
Wenn du dich an 150mm gewöhnen tätest, dann würdest dich schwer tun wieder auf 125 zu wechseln

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2011)

Von da (2319m) geht's runter auf 590 m  .... 100% bergab  100% Trail


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

Und wo ist dieser Platz wo man unbedingt hinmuß

Ich hab nur einen Hund zu bieten der neu ist





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wo ist dieser Platz wo man unbedingt hinmuß
> 
> Ich hab nur einen Hund zu bieten der neu ist
> 
> ...



Is aber net deiner oder!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

Nee...ist der neue Kösserhund seit Mittwoch. 10 Wochen alt.
Die Runde von uns Burgstein, Epictrail, Kösser, Nagler See, Gregnitztal ist echt ganz schön
Knapp 33km und 700irgendwas Hm´s.
Puhhh..war mim Franzam schon nach 46min am Burgstein...puhhpuhh

Jetzt hab ich auch die neue Bestellkarte von unserer Pizzaria

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2011)

Wie seit ihr denn dann gefahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2011)

lb stefan schrieb:


> wie seit ihr denn dann gefahren??





> von uns burgstein, epictrail, kösser, nagler see, gregnitztal




g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtpaul (9. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es beim Fichtelride keine stark anspruchsvolle Strecken dennoch ist vor dem Verleih der North Shore Parc sehr cool !


----------



## franzam (9. Juli 2011)

Brauchst nur aufm Hardtail mit Starrgabel fahren...


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Juli 2011)

Dirtpaul schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es beim Fichtelride keine stark anspruchsvolle Strecken dennoch ist vor dem Verleih der North Shore Parc sehr cool !



 Wayne...???

@Stefan
Unsere Runde war bestimmt epischer


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wo ist dieser Platz wo man unbedingt hinmuß
> 
> G.



hinter den sieben bergen  ... 

Nen Rennen würds geben  http://www.pila.it/standard.asp?l=i&id=198&s=e

Wenn ich hier was von Touren lese, dann kommt mein kleines Corsair problemchen wieder hoch


----------



## littledevil (10. Juli 2011)

Dirtpaul schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es beim Fichtelride keine stark anspruchsvolle Strecken dennoch ist vor dem Verleih der North Shore Parc sehr cool !



Ich bin auch für Wayne!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2011)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für Wayne!



Bin letzte Woche mal euren Trail runter....hat ja sogar eine Steinfeldabzweigundgspassage

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Brauchst nur aufm Hardtail mit Starrgabel fahren...


cyclocrosserwayne


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost..

ring ring macht das Händy.

Otti hier - sagt das Händy, bist du in GAP?
Ja - sagt Kenny.
Bist du zuhause? sagt Otti.
Ja - sagt Kenny.
Kann ich mal vorbeikommen? - sagt Otti.
äh klar, wenndn? - sagt Kenny.
in 5 Minuten - sagt Otti.

ring ring macht die Türklingel. 



Das nenn ich mal unerwarteten Besuch.


----------



## littledevil (10. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche mal euren Trail runter....hat ja sogar eine Steinfeldabzweigundgspassage
> 
> G.



Der Weg über die Steine war eigentlich die ursprüngliche Variante.. jetzt gibts ja bissl Auswahl  
Der Boden ist halt schön witterungsunabhängig.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2011)

So ... Bin wieder im Lande  nach 8:03 Stunden autofahrn ... 

Und jetzt ab in die federn


----------



## Ray (11. Juli 2011)

@Jörg endlich fertig: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14789/h


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> @Jörg endlich fertig: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14789/h





Und da wunderste dich wennst mal deine Scheibe verbiegst
Die Befahrung zählt aber net, du hast noch keine fahrerische Lösung für den kleinen Wassergraben auf die Forststraße raus gefunden

G.


----------



## Ray (11. Juli 2011)

Hmmm... so ungern ich das auch tue - Du hast Recht! Ich hasse schmutzige Reifen!


----------



## folienmaster (11. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Hmmm... so ungern ich das auch tue - Du hast Recht! Ich hasse schmutzige Reifen!




Oder Wasserscheu! 

Aber wieder gutes Video.


----------



## lowfat (11. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> @Jörg endlich fertig: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14789/h


sehr schön! Respekt! bei der Steintreppe in der Anfangsszene hab ich auch schon überlegt "fahr ichs jetzt oder nicht". Gut zu sehen, daß es geht!


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juli 2011)

so, bin fast wieder da. ganz nett hier oben. 

@eman
welche gabel hast du momentan im ss`ler drin. meine tourengabel muesste dringenst zum service und das dauert dann eine weile bis ich sie wieder habe. wuerde schnell eine ersatzgabel bestellen aber habe echte probleme was passendes ohne luft und mit 20mm steckachse zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Juli 2011)

@speedy,

versuch doch mal was von manitou, da gibts gute gabeln mit 20 mm. (und sogar luft wenns sein muss )
grüsse


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2011)

Bist noch in Kanada?

@Speedy... Reba XX mit Luft


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2011)

@GPSEman: Auf der Bike-Magazin Seite kann man sich die Tour hier runterladen. 
Ist auch in der neuen Bike drinn, drum komm ich da drauf
Funktioniert des mit deinem Gerät...machmer des
Und ist netmal weit weg...glaub ich


http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x=733716&y=5144179&z=250&hp=1&activity=Mountainbike&ft=Bike-Magazin/11-08-Alleghe/GravityMarathon&a=1&p=TP_-14884_14896_14901_14902_15202_15220_15221_15206_14896_14901_14902_14899_-14886_15071_15194_15222_15223_14893_15192_15193_15205_15206_14896_14901_14902_14899_-14886_15071_-15070_-15081_15083_15207_15208_15199_17915_14956_14957_14881_-14884_14896_14901_14902_14899_-14886_-15049_-15048_15073_15261_15262_15259_15260_15076_15079_15083_15207_15209_-15210_17913_17914_17915_14956_14957_14881


G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juli 2011)

@eman + tom 
die reba und manitou hat zu wenig federweg. braeuchte irgendwas mit 520mm einbauhoehe, 140mm federweg und mir waere eine stahlfeder ganz recht. werd wohl doch zu einer rs sektor mit u-turn greifen muessen und die spaeter schwarz pulver lassen.

@joerg
die tour klingt interessant.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @GPSEman: Auf der Bike-Magazin Seite kann man sich die Tour hier runterladen.
> Ist auch in der neuen Bike drinn, drum komm ich da drauf
> Funktioniert des mit deinem Gerät...machmer des
> Und ist netmal weit weg...glaub ich
> ...



Japp schaut interessant aus


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es denn in der ersten Augustwoche unter der Woche

@Speedy: Die Sektor gibts gerade günstig bei BC


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn in der ersten Augustwoche unter der Woche
> 
> @Speedy: Die Sektor gibts gerade günstig bei BC
> 
> ...



Müsst ich schaun ... Ende Juli geht net? Hätt ich im urlaubsplan

Wie schauts mit caidom aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Müsst ich schaun ... Ende Juli geht net? Hätt ich im urlaubsplan
> 
> Wie schauts mit caidom aus?



CaiDom

In der letzten Juli Woche muß ich arbeiten...da krieg ich def. net frei, weil ich die Woche danach ja Freischicht hab
14-20 August wär ich auch für alles zu haben!

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

Evtl. nächste Woche mal einen Tag Brixentour und einen Tag Brenner

Hab heut mal am Oko wieder altes feigelegt...also schnall dich an wennste mal wieder im Land bist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bist noch in Kanada?



ja bin noch in Kanada, und ffleissig am teile zerstören


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Evtl. nächste Woche mal einen Tag Brixentour und einen Tag Brenner
> 
> G.


 
denk mal das hast unter der woche vor?  

okopf? was hast freigelegt?

am samstag wär schönes wetter. bock auf spicak?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> denk mal das hast unter der woche vor?
> 
> okopf? was hast freigelegt?
> 
> am samstag wär schönes wetter. bock auf spicak?



Samstag komm ich erst früh von der Arbeit heim....bäähhh.
Ja hab nächste Woche mal ein wenig frei und werd wohl schon unterhalb von München sein ein wenig klettern...und natürlich radeln.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2011)

wie immer schwierig mit dir


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie immer schwierig mit dir



...Ich weiß aber schonmal genau bis Ende August wann ich auf jedenfall Zeit hab

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2011)

Japp ... Hat halt alles vor und nachteile 

Wennst konkretes weisst wann du wo bist .. Vielleicht geht ja was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2011)

Ohkai 

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Juli 2011)

Jörg, ich bin arbeitsbedingt Ende Juli am Starnberger See... vielleicht könnten wir was gemeinsam unternehmen oder in nen Bikepark starten.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2011)

Die letzte Juliwoche muß ich komplett werkeln....bähhhh.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2011)

@Eman: Wie war denn die Strecke von der Hungerburg runter nach Innsbruck???...man braucht ja evtl. Wetterauswahl

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die letzte Juliwoche muß ich komplett werkeln....bähhhh.
> 
> 
> G.



am 31.7. auch?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> am 31.7. auch?



Ja, von 20Uhr Abends bis zumindes theoretisch 6 Uhr früh:kotz:...mein einmonatlicher Sonntag:kotz:

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Doppelpost..
> 
> ring ring macht das Händy.
> 
> ...



 hehehe-jap-war lustig, nur alles a bissl chaos. wie immer halt. dankeschön für kaffee und den ausflug zur alpspitz  
nebenbei:war übrigens ein lehrreicher trip-da oben herrschen einfach andere gesetze! hast mir aber schon viel beigebracht, dass uns wohl den arsch gerettet hat-zweimal!!

bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher, ob klettersteig-steigen wirklich ein sinnvoller zeitvertreib is. is mehr was, wenn mal wirklich, wirklich nix anderes geht. aber dafür extra zeit nehmen? niad wirklich...

langsam stellt sich heraus, dass ich wohl keinen tag im voraus planen kann.
nennen wir es ein liebenswerte eigenschaft...

und damit zum @eMan:
hab noch keinen wochenend-plan-bin ich morgen da, fahr ich mit. stellt sich heut nachmittag erst raus.
fahren heut müsst ich scho früher in angriff nehmen, weil ich abends noch wohin muss...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

die beste planung ist halt immer keine Planung  

habt ihr klettersteig gemacht? dacht ihr klettert richtig *fg* Klettersteig könnt ja sogar ich  
mal bock auf ne hochtour?

@jörg ... Strecke von der Hungerburg runter? ist das der untere Teil? -> net schlecht aber untere Hälfte auf Teer nach Innsbruck rein


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> habt ihr klettersteig gemacht? dacht ihr klettert richtig *fg* Klettersteig könnt ja sogar ich



 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> mal bock auf ne hochtour?



ich.*handheb* nach ner gewissen Gehzeit hör ich sogar das Reden auf


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich.*handheb* nach ner gewissen Gehzeit hör ich sogar das Reden auf


 
kann mich nicht erinnern dein Reden je als unangenehm empfunden zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Juli 2011)

ich hier, ich auch!!

muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bei ner UIAA II umgekehrt bin, weil ich zum leben "ja" gesagt hab am wochenend. peinlich aber ernüchternd.

das war dann übrigens kein kletterrsteig mehr, sondern ein experiment...!

apropo ernüchternd. hier in der arbeit war grad sommerfest. jetzt kann nich nicht mehr heimfahrn...ohne worte...oh gott, wenn jemand wüsst, dass ich dafür bezahlt werd...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott ... Der wird dafür bezahlt 

UIAA 2 is was?


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

@ Emän: dann bist du entweder extrem hart oder hast ein Hörgerät das du bei Bedarf ausschaltest 

@Herr Ott: Kack auf die UIAA  das da ist unser Stand in einer UIAA II-III Stelle vom Dienstag  sogar mit nem festen Haken ui ui so is das halt in den Bergen  da braucht man nicht nur dicke Arme sondern auch dicke Eie... und vorallem: Hauptsach Gsund 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/26313019098018249051237.jpg/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> UIAA 2 is was?



des sind die Schwierigkeitsgrade beim Klettern; desto kleiner die Zahl - desto leichter; bei der Skala wird nur die Athletik, und nicht die "Ernsthaftigkeit" (objektive Gefahr) beachtet...

Vergleich/Beispiel: 

1)eine Sportkletterroute mit alle 1.5m einem eingebohrten Haken im 6ten Grad und 18 meter Länge...

2)und einen alpinen Klassiker, auch im 6.ten Grad mit 200m Gesamtkletterlänge und allen 40m nur einem Stahlring für den Standplatz 

gleicher Schwierigkeitsgrad - ganz andere Baustelle


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2011)

Ok


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

@E:
Dankeschön nochmal  will ja nicht _Gr_illkenny heissen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern dein Reden je als unangenehm empfunden zu haben



Verdammt...irgendwie find ich keinen Schleimspursmilie



> UIAA 2 is was?



Ganz Einfach, das denkt man wenn man in ein Kackehäufchen (in dem fall mit 2 Würsten) tritt....ui AA 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

@Eman: Wenn wäre es denn, fallste Zeit hast die nächste Woche, am besten?....damit man schon mal in die richtige Richtung planen kann

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt...irgendwie find ich keinen Schleimspursmilie



püh^^ 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ganz Einfach, das denkt man wenn man in ein Kackehäufchen (in dem fall mit 2 Würsten) tritt....ui AA
> G.



oder in ein Wespennest, gell Liebelein?  ui...Ahh...Ahhh...(2 für 2 Füße)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> püh^^
> 
> 
> 
> oder in ein Wespennest, gell Liebelein?  ui...Ahh...Ahhh...(2 für 2 Füße)



Das Wespennest war aber UIAA 3...wenn schon, denn schon

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juli 2011)

@jörg
ich bin morgen ab vormittag am oko. wenn du zeit und lust hast, kannst ja mal aufschlagen. wir sind mit einem silbernen passat (n-kennzeichen) und heckträger da.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> ich bin morgen ab vormittag am oko. wenn du zeit und lust hast, kannst ja mal aufschlagen. wir sind mit einem silbernen passat (n-kennzeichen) und heckträger da.



....aber meinste der Passat hält lang auf der Strecke durch

Muß mich noch bis morgen früh mit großen runden Aluteilen rumschlagen....werd aber am Nammitag dann auch aufschlagen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juli 2011)

genau das wollen wir ja morgen testen und nehmen die räder mit, damit wir im notfall wieder heim kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2011)

Wie intelligent und durchdacht ihr wieder alles vorausgeplant habt

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juli 2011)

Zum klettern müsste ich auch mal wieder... bis 6+ hab ich schon diverses hinter mir aber 6+ ist halt nicht gleich 6+...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/478083

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/478081


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juli 2011)

..heute bin ich streichfähig..  exakt 52km aufm _Dörtbeik _"getourt"... zur Belohnung hab ich mir aber gleich mal nen Grill für den Balkon zugelegt...und der wird jetzt getestet  +  =


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2011)

Icke -> DEG -> GK -> paar mal FR und flowcountry -> DEG


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin als letzter heimgekommen...hab also demnach gewonnen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2011)

Wenns dich glücklich macht 

Wie schauts am okopf aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wenns dich glücklich macht
> 
> Wie schauts am okopf aus?



Gut

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wenns dich glücklich macht
> 
> Wie schauts am okopf aus?



hauptstrecke: zu langsam für einen worldcup rahmen 
nebenstrecken: ganz interessant


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2011)

Spicak


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2011)

Ist es so flowig???

Hab mein Endurashört kaputtet





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist es so flowig???
> 
> Hab mein Endurashört kaputtet
> 
> ...



ein wahrer Held


----------



## Ray (17. Juli 2011)

Hättest noch ein bisschen gewartet mit der Befahrung hätte vielleicht der Baum seine gefährlichen Äste in die andere Richtung gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (17. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mein Endurashört kaputtet



ich hätte da so einen kleber, mit dem könnte man das wieder fixen.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2011)

Böse Brombeeren ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Hättest noch ein bisschen gewartet mit der Befahrung hätte vielleicht der Baum seine gefährlichen Äste in die andere Richtung gedreht



Jaja, tu nur spotten
Werd dann gleich mal im Internet über sich verdrehende Bäume nachlesen

Ein Bild hab ich aber vom nach dem Drehen. Genau an der Stelle bin ich einen Tag vorher mit Körper fast am Baum rubbelnt drurchgefahren...siehe Spur.
Die Äste hängen hier von Reifen bis Gesichtshöhe...aber du wirst selber noch erleben wie nah man an den Baum vorbeidrudelt
Da bekommt man erstmal einen Geisterwaldschrecken





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2011)

Ja jörg ...
Wasser fließt bergauf
Baume drehen sich immer rechtsrum und die sonne geht im Norden unter 

Abgesehen davon ... Akt. Wetter -> :kotz:


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... und die sonne geht im Norden unter



hab ich gesehen, zumindest war sie im norden mal hinterm berg verschwunden. 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ... Akt. Wetter -> :kotz:



so schlimm ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht. seit wann bist du denn so empfindlich?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2011)

Doch das Wetter is sch... 

Wie schauts mit cai Dom aus ? Irgendwie hätt ich doch mal wieder bock


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Juli 2011)

Hier bei mir war das Wetter heute überraschend gut. Am Abend 15 Minuten Regen und danach wieder Sonne bei seeehr angenehmen Temperaturen. War am Abend mit nem Kumpl beim fischen an der Donau mit Lagerfeuer. 3 Fische weniger sind jetzt drin.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Doch das Wetter is sch...
> 
> Wie schauts mit cai Dom aus ? Irgendwie hätt ich doch mal wieder bock



Ja, Donnerstag ist Caidom....außer Wertung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juli 2011)

Na wer errät wo es ist?? 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2011)

monte altissimo di nago!  aber ganz schön kühl da unten.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2011)

Bei uns in Nassereith wars schön sonnig und warm. Leider hab ich den Foto eben im Auto liegen laasen, drum kann ich jetzt nicht mit einen tollen Sonnealpenbild angeben...verdammt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juli 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> monte altissimo di nago!  aber ganz schön kühl da unten.



Richtig, Riva-Altissimo-601...  

Naja unten ists gar net so kühl, da hatte es 27 Grad. Oben ists aber dann kühler geworden ist auch eine Schlechtwetterfront aufgezogen die auch noch Kälte mitgebracht hat. 

Ging aber soweit ganz gut...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ... Akt. Wetter -> :kotz:



hmm-das wetter wär mir ja fast schon egal-es is nur die arbeit, die einem den ganzen tag ruiniert...

nassereith. riva-altissimo-hmpf...ohne worte


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Richtig, Riva-Altissimo-601...



was hab ich denn gewonnen?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-das wetter wär mir ja fast schon egal-es is nur die arbeit, die einem den ganzen tag ruiniert...
> 
> nassereith. riva-altissimo-hmpf...ohne worte


 
hehe ... du schaffst es ja netmal mit nach spicak 

im moment ist es sehr nass da draussen vorm fenster 

@speedy ... fährst caidom mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub der Eman bekommt eine provision für jeden der Caidom mitfährt
So,muß jetzt erstmal raus in den Garten hier die Ananässe ernten...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... fährst caidom mit?



muss ich mich sofort entscheiden?
ich schau mal, wie das terminlich passt.

@jörg
provision bekommt er nicht, allein traut er sich nur nicht hin.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2011)

Aber bei der Bike Attack kneifen beim Anmelden.
Da wäre ich sofort nommal mitgefahren...zumindest des Dh Rennen.
Und ein paar anständige Ziele für davor oder danach hätte es dort ja auch gegeben
Konzentrieren wir uns doch mal auf diese Tour in der letzten Bike

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... du schaffst es ja netmal mit nach spicak






...naja-recht hast...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...naja-recht hast...


 
na wann hastn eigentlich mal zeit ? was treibstn die ganze zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber bei der Bike Attack kneifen beim Anmelden.
> Da wäre ich sofort nommal mitgefahren...zumindest des Dh Rennen.
> Und ein paar anständige Ziele für davor oder danach hätte es dort ja auch gegeben
> Konzentrieren wir uns doch mal auf diese Tour in der letzten Bike
> ...


 
lenzerheide? hab ich da gesagt, das ich net hinwill? ausserdem könnt mer da auch so noch hinfahrn 

du meinst die tour, die du als link reinhast? muss ich mich jetzt endlich mal genauer damit beschäftigen.

caidom ... ich bin mir da auch selbst net ganz sicher ob ich will. aber irgendwie hätt ich zur zeit bock drauf . rennen is ja jetz am sonntag und nen anständiges training davor auch möglich.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wann hastn eigentlich mal zeit ? was treibstn die ganze zeit



hmm-was treib ich die ganze zeit...ich weiss es selbst nicht. irgendwann isses elfe nachts, ich hab hunger und gemacht is auch nix...
und morgen fahr ich dann mal wieder zwischendurch nach wü...
und as auto muss seit fünftausend kilometern zum kundendienst...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lenzerheide? hab ich da gesagt, das ich net hinwill? ausserdem könnt mer da auch so noch hinfahrn
> 
> du meinst die tour, die du als link reinhast? muss ich mich jetzt endlich mal genauer damit beschäftigen.
> 
> caidom ... ich bin mir da auch selbst net ganz sicher ob ich will. aber irgendwie hätt ich zur zeit bock drauf . rennen is ja jetz am sonntag und nen anständiges training davor auch möglich.



Jep. die Tour von dem Link

Na oke, eigentlich ist der Speedy der böse gewesen der dich dann beinflußt hat das Lenzerheide blöd ist

Arrrg...die Ane hat ihre Katastrophentastatur reparier und dann mansch tasten falsch draufgesteckt...aaahhhhhhh 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juli 2011)

ja ja, der speedy hat gemeint, dass sich die veranstaltung wirtschaftlich nicht rentiert. die schuld nehme ich sogar mal auf mich.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2011)

Dann rentiert sich so hinfahren ja schon fast 2,5 mal net  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2011)

ratet mal wo ich heute war...ohne Regen


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2011)

kleiner Tipp


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ratet mal wo ich heute war...ohne Regen


 und  das ich Net dort war


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juli 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-was treib ich die ganze zeit...ich weiss es selbst nicht. irgendwann isses elfe nachts, ich hab hunger und gemacht is auch nix...
> und morgen fahr ich dann mal wieder zwischendurch nach wü...
> und as auto muss seit fünftausend kilometern zum kundendienst...



Das kenn ich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (22. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn das auch sehr gut. Mein nächster freier Tag ist der 31.7. aber da kommt sicher noch was dazwischen. Derzeit arbeite ich täglich inkl. Wochenende...


Kilkenny, ich kann mich da wage an ein Angebot erinnern... wie lang ist das denn noch gültig??


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2011)

Hab den sehr...pentinigen Weg zur Ochsenalm ganz ohne LV´lern runter geschafft

Ichichich:


















G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

@ Jörgo: bisschen Nachhilfe im Bilderklauen gefällig? _Copy and Paste_... kein Wunder dass man da nen Doktor für braucht...


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

verdammt..


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2011)

zu langsam Gescheide

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juli 2011)

oke - OWNED


aber: deine Bergabwertung ist ein *NICHTS *gegen meine Bergaufwertung...in Relation gesehen


----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> oke - OWNED
> 
> 
> aber: deine Bergabwertung ist ein *NICHTS *gegen meine Bergaufwertung...in Relation gesehen



mmh,muß ich mit Dir auch mal bergauf fahren.. 


bergab bin ich meist mit Jörg schneller als sonst
Außer auf den ausgefallenen Linien(Angst fressen Gaspedal!)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> mmh,muß ich mit Dir auch mal bergauf fahren..
> 
> 
> bergab bin ich meist mit Jörg schneller als sonst
> Außer auf den ausgefallenen Linien(Angst fressen Gaspedal!)



Ja sie ist ohne zu murren und immer grinsend die Plose hoch geradelt....und oben wahr jeder zweite Satz wie toll das Bergauffahren heut war

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juli 2011)

So um den Kreis aus SMS whatsapp und PNs zu vervollständigen -> 1300 Forsthaus


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So um den Kreis aus SMS whatsapp und PNs zu vervollständigen -> 1300 Forsthaus


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2011)

Fahrt mal ein wenig langsamer hin....der Andy schaffts net genau rechtzeitig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2011)

war mal wieder schön am WE lift und tour im fichtlgebirge zu fahrn  ... koesseine hat schon was  

mittwoch wer bock auf geisskopf? donnerstag wird das wetter wieder schlechter 




Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Ich kenn das auch sehr gut. Mein nächster freier Tag ist der 31.7. aber da kommt sicher noch was dazwischen. Derzeit arbeite ich täglich inkl. Wochenende...


 
hehe ... immer dran denken ... arbeit is das halbe leben und nicht das ganze


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war mal wieder schön am WE lift und tour im fichtlgebirge zu fahrn  ... koesseine hat schon was
> 
> mittwoch wer bock auf geisskopf? donnerstag wird das wetter wieder schlechter
> 
> ...



Naja, Lust schon....aber mein Arbeitgeber ist die Woche dagegen

Haste schon die neue Freeride...glaub da steht drinn das der Oko ziemlich ******* ist 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juli 2011)

Ja die machen den Oko voll fertig  
aber klingt auch so wie wenn die mit der Holperstrecke einfach überfordert waren 

Zum Alutech Fanes, des hat ja 10/10 Punkten bekommen.....was sagen denn die Geometrie und Fahrwerksspezialisten, meint ihr des könnte des optimale Fichtelgebirgs-Freeride-Bike sein? Des Bullit is einfach zu schwer....

@Stefan
Wie oft hast LC scho angeschaut?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Haste schon die neue Freeride...glaub da steht drinn das der Oko ziemlich ******* ist
> 
> G.



Bei der strecke haben sie doch recht ... Wenn okopf net hometrail wär, wär ich max einmal im Jahr dort. Die paar Nebenwege reissen aber schon wieder was raus


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2011)

@ Franzam, wie ists denn bei dir die Woche??
hast mal Zeit ne Tirschenreuth Tour zu leiten??? Evtl so ab 1600. Jörgo hat a signalisiert dass er dabei wär


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2011)

@ gee, 3 mal  Macht scha Spass den an zu gucken 

Wenn ich dann die DVD von meinenm Kumpel wieder bekomm kannst nen wieder haben  Wennst verstehst was ich mein


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> .... Des Bullit is einfach zu schwer....



Naja...ob so um die 200g soviel ausmachen...recht viel leichter wird der Fanes net sein

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juli 2011)

Meinst echt? Also mei Bullit wiegt bestimmt 17kg und des Fanes in da Freeride 14,5 (ohne Pedale)...naja hab eh ka Geld...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn dein Bullit 17kg wiegt kann ja der Bullit Rahmen nix dafür 
Gabel; Dämpfer, Reifen, ect. machen das Endgewicht

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (25. Juli 2011)

kannst mir ja ne titanfeder und ne fox gabel schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn dein Bullit 17kg wiegt kann ja der Bullit Rahmen nix dafür
> Gabel; Dämpfer, Reifen, ect. machen das Endgewicht
> 
> G.



den spruch kenn ich 

...dummerweise hat er recht 

genauso woe mit seinem gilgamesch-ich hab mich nämlich umgehend informiert


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2011)

Wäre was für Kilkenny und Jörg (weit und breit kein Lift, aber geile Wege):



 



Wer findet die Wanderer:


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei der strecke haben sie doch recht ... Wenn okopf net hometrail wär, wär ich max einmal im Jahr dort. Die paar Nebenwege reissen aber schon wieder was raus



Bis ich eben die Freeride in der Hand hatte, hät ich ja dem Emän noch recht gegeben...hätte es vielleicht diplomatischer ausgedrückt

Aber die Art des Gechreibsels und der Weisheiten sind schon Kindergartenniveau.
Glaube die einzige Sorge von den Typen war das es sie maulen könnte und ihr Kleidungsesemble schmutzig werden könnte.
Du würdest wohl nur sagen...Oh mei

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wäre was für Kilkenny und Jörg (weit und breit kein Lift, aber geile Wege):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kein Lift....kann man wohl shutteln

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2011)

shutteln nicht, nur schultern


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis ich eben die Freeride in der Hand hatte, hät ich ja dem Emän noch recht gegeben...hätte es vielleicht diplomatischer ausgedrückt
> 
> Aber die Art des Gechreibsels und der Weisheiten sind schon Kindergartenniveau.
> Glaube die einzige Sorge von den Typen war das es sie maulen könnte und ihr Kleidungsesemble schmutzig werden könnte.
> ...



Rentiert es sich das Papier zu kaufen? Ansonsten ... Fotografiers mal was da steht.

War heut spicak und dann geisskopf ... Am geisskopf läuft der Lift wenn's schön is mittwochs länger  leider hat's ziemlich viel runter geschüttet als ich von spicak rüber gefahrn bin ... Alles nass aber ziemlich schnell keine Wolke mehr am Himmel ... Das iPhone meinte 20% regenwahrscheinlichkeit  ... Aber egal ... Der FR in nass macht wenn net zuviele drin rumackern voll spass mit genau richtig viel out of control 
Spicak macht der neu angelegte Teil des racetracks ewig spass im Moment ... Leider wird er am we kaputt gefahrn 

Jörg oder auch stawold Bou ... Jetzt musst nur mal mitfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2011)

Ne, lad dir lieber das Äp runter
Hmmh...mal schaun vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche mal mit da runter.
Oder der Bay. Wald spezial Tour mim Stawold???

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2011)

hmmm-jajaja-nächstes wochenend wär ne idee-hab "frei" 

muss nur wieder zweiradfahrn lernen-hab mich diese und letzte woche wohl zu sehr in regensburgs li-la-lotterleben verguckt. schon schön 
sollt ich doch noch reinziehn ??

jaja, student müsst ma nochmal sei... 
und dann sozpäd oder sowas


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2011)

hmm du ... net soviel chillen ... machst aufm amt schon genug  wär schön wenn mer mal wieder ne runde drehen 

hab die corsair ersatzteile bekommen ... und das gleich 2 mal. erstes Päckchen wurde im Juni weggeschickt; zweites im Juli und beide kommen zur gleichen zeit -> war wohl nen sammeltransport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (28. Juli 2011)

Hat am Samstag wer Lust auf steinwald oder fichtelgebirge?


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Juli 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Meinst echt? Also mei Bullit wiegt bestimmt 17kg und des Fanes in da Freeride 14,5 (ohne Pedale)...naja hab eh ka Geld...




17 kg zu schwer 
ich bin froh dass ich jetzt ein neues rad hab das 16,7 kg wiegt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2011)

Der SuperG ist halt ein wenig luschenhaft

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Juli 2011)

In einer Woche bin ich für gaaaaanz lang wieder in den heimischen Bergen dann lusch ich wieder mit euch


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2011)

Na da sind wir ja mal gespannt 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ansonsten ... Fotografiers mal was da steht.



nach einem sinnlosen anfangsgesülze über die lage geht es folgendermaßen weiter:



> "Einige Locals beschwatzten den Liftbetreiber und durften und durften dann eine Strecke in den Berghang bauen. So wundert es wenig, das hier alles ziemlich rau und .... (zwei wörter fehlen, lassen sich grad nicht lesen auf dem foto)
> 
> Es gibt nur einen "offiziellen" Trail: eine ca. 2km lange Strecke, die parallel zum flotten Sessellift verläuft. Der Betreiber weist darauf hin, das die Strecke nicht gewartet wird - dementsprechend lässt sie sich auch fahren. Ein Flow-Gefühl kommt auf dieser Old-Scholl-Klapperstrecke nicht auf. Waffe der Wahl ist hier ganz klar ein Big Bike. Freerider stoßen in den ruppigen Geläuf an ihre Grenzen. Der obere Teil ist sehr felsig, verblockt und fordert eine gute Radbeherschung, der mittlere Streckenteil eher gemäßigt flach und mit diversen Sprüngen und Holzbauten bestückt. Aber auch hier müssen wir herumkritteln. Die Sprünge sind zwar nicht sonderlich groß aber so unvorteilhaft gebaut (schmale, ruppige Landungen) dass sie Kennern und Könner vorbehalten bleiben. Ganz unten muss man durchs flache treten, man trifft zwar noch auf einige schwache Dirtjumps, doch die können uns auch nur noch ein schwaches Lächeln abringen."



wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es schon viel schlimmere zeiten von der ruppigkeit her gesehen. (und ich bin in den ersten jahren mit dem hardtail da runter  ) momentan geht ja eigentlich eine gute linie durch. ist schon schlimm, wenn man ein prinzessichen da hin schickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (28. Juli 2011)

> Waffe der Wahl ist hier ganz klar ein Big Bike. Freerider stoßen in den ruppigen Geläuf an ihre Grenzen.



Die meisten Bewertungen der Parks sind ja nachvollziehbar, aber beim OKO ist das schon wirklich sehr weinerlich. 
Mit meinem Pitch, das sicher kein BigBike ist, bin ich bisher nicht an die Grenzen gestoßen. Spaß machts auch noch und Flow ist auch zu finden..


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nach einem sinnlosen anfangsgesülze über die lage geht es folgendermaßen weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es schon viel schlimmere zeiten von der ruppigkeit her gesehen. (und ich bin in den ersten jahren mit dem hardtail da runter  ) momentan geht ja eigentlich eine gute linie durch. ist schon schlimm, wenn man ein prinzessichen da hin schickt.



Ich stimme der freeride aber schon zu ... Flow is auf der Strecke fast keiner mehr. Schlimmere Zeiten gabs nicht (viel bessere aber auch schon lang nimmer) ... Du hast vielleicht nur die Linie net gekannt . Es sind nen paar stellen auf der strecke die einem jeden Spaß vertreiben.

Muss das Heftchen doch mal kaufen um den Zusammenhang zu verstehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hat am Samstag wer Lust auf steinwald oder fichtelgebirge?



Werd wohl im Lande sein


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Werd wohl im Lande sein



dann lass samstag oder sonntag,montag,dienstag,mittwoch was starten 
kann immer so ab 4uhr...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> dann lass samstag oder sonntag,montag,dienstag,mittwoch was starten
> kann immer so ab 4uhr...


 
ab 4 uhr früh  oh mei ... da ists ja noch dunkel  sonnenaufgang werd mer bei der vorhersage auch her net sehen.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. Juli 2011)

puh...wieso hab ich so eine antwort schon befürchtet, als ich "4uhr" eingetippt hab 
aber wenn 4 zu früh ist ,sagen wir 1600 oder 4uhr Pm oder 16:00 Uhr oder 4 stunden nach der hälfte des tages, bzw 10 vor ende des tages


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2011)

Wenn nächste Woche (werktags) des Wetter paßt, dann werd ich mir das mal geben


http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...um/showthread.php?t=519973&page=4#post8571293


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2011)

_" der obere Teil erfordert eine gute Radbeherrschung"_  das gefällt mir  hab ich nämlich nicht..Jörg kanns bezeugen kanns aber sauber durchfahren mit meinem kleinen Frauenrad.. und macht sogar SPASS

nach (Süd)Tirol-Touren fand ich den verblockten Teil vom Oko immer zu flach und zu kurz......könnte länger sein..auf die vollen 2km und mal ordentlich aufkippen den Hügel

aber Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker verschieden..und Gott sei Dank ist Tirol nun näher an mir als Fleckl ... und Sandbahnen rutschen is ja wohl keine Kunst

vlg eine _echte "Prinzessin" _


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> _" der obere Teil erfordert eine gute Radbeherrschung"_  das gefällt mir  hab ich nämlich nicht..Jörg kanns bezeugen kanns aber sauber durchfahren mit meinem kleinen Frauenrad.. und macht sogar SPASS
> 
> nach (Süd)Tirol-Touren fand ich den verblockten Teil vom Oko immer zu flach und zu kurz......könnte länger sein..auf die vollen 2km und mal ordentlich aufkippen den Hügel
> 
> ...




Du bist net zufällig heut da für die Geburtstagsparty...wir (äähhm der Stefan und ich online) haben eben ein Geschenk gefunden

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juli 2011)

ne bin ich nich  aber drückts den Grossen mal von mir  und wer sich traut darf auch ein Bussy ausrichten...

vom 5.-9.8. bin ich im Fichtlsierra - freu mich schon über Wein und Gesang mit einschlägig Verdächtigen in diesem Zeitraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2011)

@Jörg leider war das Wetter nicht so toll, waren gestern eine halbe Stunde unter einem Baum gestanden. Die Steine und Felsen halten bei Nässe sehr gut, kein Vergleich mit unserer fränkischen Schweiz. Nur die Eisenstufentreppe davor war rutschig. 
Sind danach noch nach Pottenstein gefahren dort war es einigermaßen trocken.
Ich





Bernd


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2011)

Ja das mit dem Wetter gestern war schon irgendwie eine Glückssachen, obs einen erwischt oder nicht.
Wie wir um 1807Uhr los sind, mußten wir nach einem km auch erstmal ein einigermaßen dichtes Bäumchen suchen
Man erkennt das H Zeichen auf dem Felsen ja garnimmer 

@Eman: und wann warst du daheim um 3e Nachts....wir hattens schon um 1Uhr 15 rum geschafft

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 10 uhr ... kriminelle zeit am WE ... aber werd kommen wenn ich nicht verschlafe



...hmm-man kann gar nicht glauben, dass das der eman mal gsagt hat 

...nur so am rande  ...


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Wetter gestern war schon irgendwie eine Glückssachen, obs einen erwischt oder nicht.
> Wie wir um 1807Uhr los sind, mußten wir nach einem km auch erstmal ein einigermaßen dichtes Bäumchen suchen
> Man erkennt das H Zeichen auf dem Felsen ja garnimmer
> 
> ...



Ich hatt techn. Defekt ab der Mitte des h-Weges  ... Die kindshock bleibt weder unten noch oben ... Sch... Ding 

Und sch... Wetter heut


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hatt techn. Defekt ab der Mitte des h-Weges  ... Die kindshock bleibt weder unten noch oben ... Sch... Ding
> 
> Und sch... Wetter heut



Wo blieb sie denn dann?.....auf der Seite?

Ja, Wetter ist suboptimal...hmmh...scheint irgendwer von irgendwo her mitgebracht zu haben


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. Juli 2011)

Ja ich ausm Osten  aber nehms am Montag wieder mit und dann lass ichs dort 

@RMC

sehr schöne Bilder 
Was war des für Kamera und danach bearbeitet?


----------



## RolandMC (30. Juli 2011)

Die Kamera hat sich mein Kumpel, der auf Foto 2 zu sehen ist, gerade erst gekauft. Wir wollten eigentlich einige schöne Schnappschüsse machen, aber das Wetter machte uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ist eine Nikon D5100 und bearbeitet mit Fotoshop CS 5.5.
Nach dem Holterdiepolter hab ich mir heute gleich mal eine 180`er Van (Ersatzgabel aus Ebay)  eingebaut, meine Talas ist einfach ein wenig unsensibel.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Juli 2011)

Hmm ... Sehr schönes Wetter heut ...

Das Corsair fährt wieder... Mit gravity dropper ... Gut wenn man zu jedem Teil das kaputt gehen kann ein Ersatzteil hat ... Aber auch traurig das das nötig is.

@Jörg ... Hast zufällig was gelesen, ob man da was machen kann wenn die KS nicht mehr festgestellt werden kann? Steuerkolben is freigängig. Dachte zuerst, das der vielleicht durch Dreck blockiert is.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung Irgendwo stand da schon mal irgendwas von einem der sie komplett zerlegt hat und irgendwie irgendwo Luft reingepumt hat und sie dann wieder ging

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Juli 2011)

Ne ...das fang ich Net an ... Dann werd ich das Ding mal einschicken... Und vielleicht ne Reverb bestellen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2011)

....besser so 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2011)

hab mich heute ca um 400hm "vertragen"..  ...  ...und ich dacht mir noch...wo sind die ganzen Touris hin?  und warum ham die an der Alm Fotos von mir gemacht als ich weiter hinaufgestiegen bin?  *wenn *ich etz noch *die richtige Abfahrt *finde *könnt *ich schonmal fast 700hm non-stop bergab *Spaß *haben...



@Jörgo: hab so aber Bolds entdeckt ... die wenn man den richtigen Weg wählt auch leicht erreichen kann....


----------



## Klabauterman (1. August 2011)

400hm auch wieder runtergetragen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2011)

nein. des hättst wohl gerne.  ..wollt nich den gleichen Weg zurück und hab die Touristenautobahn dann wieder gefunden...

verbuche sowas unter "Zustiegstraining"...

aber...niewieder ohne Karte dabei ... "vorher mal anschauen" reicht nicht..nicht bei meinem Emmentalerhirn

zudem finde ich langsam tatsächlich gefallen an diesem Bikebergsteigen^^....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2011)

Ohmeiohmei...für was hab ich dir denn die Karten unten gelassen...tsss...aber fleißig fleißig
Bist von zuhause aud losgedüst??
Haste die tachometrische Einheit richtig eingeeicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2011)

ich werd mir die Karte für dieses Gebiet nochmal in 1:25 000 holen..wenns die in "so" gibt...^^ und den Kompass nehm ich auch mit...dass ja keine Missverständnisse mehr gibt  ja klar, Start zuhause... ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. August 2011)

Na mit dem Kompass kannst du ja dann im Notfall SOS klingeln fallste nimmer zurückfindest

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na mit dem Kompass kannst du ja dann im Notfall SOS klingeln fallste nimmer zurückfindest
> 
> G.



Hubschrauber hab ich nich gebucht...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2011)

Aha ... Und schon is se BikeBergSteigerin 

Und der Murphy isdoch immer dabei ... Nimmst ne Karte mit, dann wirst sie sicher nie brauchen


----------



## franzam (1. August 2011)

Karte und Kompass dabei haben ist aber auch nicht alles...


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

meine Fresse vergessts einfach.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. August 2011)

Sommerloch


----------



## franzam (2. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> meine Fresse vergessts einfach.



 upps,...war nicht persönlich gemeint          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





aber wenn dich ein Italiener mit ner italienischen Topokarte fragt, welcher Weg der richtige zum Gipfel ist und dabei in Frankreich ist, kommt man schon ins Grübeln.
Snaeakers hat er übrigens auch noch angehabt


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> upps,...war nicht persönlich gemeint



ich nehm nie was persönlich als Frau unterliege ich Mondphasen...schnippische Antworten sind da zwanghaft alles andere wär untypisch ... also bitte auch nicht persönlich nehmen..auch net die Mietzkatz 

heut hab ich voll den schönen Trail gefunden...vom Wank runter...der Uphill is unerbittlich ... über die Esterbergalm...aber runterwärts ähnlich wie der untere Teil von der Grubigalm

hm..und hingefallen bin ich:







 also sind wir alle wieder quit


----------



## Klabauterman (2. August 2011)

ouh...bodenprobe...biste nun geologin?

 wie war die beschaffenheit? eher steinig und schottrig (art der steine?) oder lehmig mit hin und wieder spitzen steinen (zusammensetzung des lehms) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2011)

ähm, schottrig, schrofiges Gelände; Voralpenkalk in unterschiedlichen Korngrößen...


----------



## franzam (2. August 2011)

sieht aus als wären ein paar Sträucher auch noch mit dabei gewesen...
Dir scheint so was Spass zu machen: Schienbein nähen, Sand aus der Haut puhlen....


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2011)

Stürze und schürfwunden machen dich erst zur richtigen bergabradlfahrerin  

@stawold ... Fällst es liest ... Heut Bock auf a bisserl radlfahrn?


----------



## speedy_j (3. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Stürze und schürfwunden machen dich erst zur richtigen bergabradlfahrerin



bin ich dann eigentlich schon ein richtiger berabfahrer?

insider: das mit den bergen sollte klar gehen! 

was machst denn am wochenende?


----------



## franzam (3. August 2011)

Bergabradlfahrerin? 
Vielleicht ist Sie ja aber auch bergauf zu schnell gewesen und sie hats da gestreckt...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin ich dann eigentlich schon ein richtiger berabfahrer?
> 
> insider: das mit den bergen sollte klar gehen!
> 
> was machst denn am wochenende?



Bergabradfahrer ... Naja ... Nen gebrochenes kreuz sollte reichen als Qualifikation 

WE... Wetter schaut ja nicht so gut aus  


Insider? Was soll diese Geheimnistuerei  

Edit: oder muss ich nur einfach weiter denken ?


----------



## speedy_j (3. August 2011)

denk mal an die schweiz und ihren vielen möglichkeiten.  hab bisher nur eine mündliche bestätigung, deswegen noch alles geheim....


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. August 2011)

Also ich find ja immernoch dass Hinfliegen immernoch ein Ausdruck schlichter Disharmonien von Fahrkönnen und Fahrweise darstellt..manchmal auch einfach persönliches Pech  zumindest is das bei mir so 


_"denk mal an die schweiz und ihren vielen möglichkeiten."_ 

schau dir mal den momentanen Wechselkurs an...ich würd im Auto schlafen und Seilbahnen auslassen...


  "Die Schweiz ist aufgrund des starken Schweizer Frankens (SFr) eine teure  Urlaubsdestination geworden. Der SFr Kurs in Euro steht derzeit bei  83,86 Euro-Cents und ist kurz davor das Rekordhoch bei 84,70 Euro-Cents  vom 24. Juni 2011 zu erreichen. Die Schuldenkrise zieht die europäische  Einheitswährung immer noch nach unten. Ein Ende der Abwertung ist nicht  in Sicht. 

Die Schwäche des Euros gegenüber dem Franken spiegelt sich in einer  Talfahrt beim EUR/CHF Wechselkurs wieder. Am Devisenmarkt notiert der  Eurokurs aktuell bei 1,1925 Franken. Schweiz Urlauber, die am  Geldautomat Franken-Scheine ziehen, bekommen für 100 Euro noch nicht  einmal mehr 120 SFr. Beim Umtausch von Euro Bargeld in der  Eidgenossenschaft kann man froh sein 1,18 SFr je Euro zu erhalten."


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

Schweiz? Cordon bleu z.Z so ab 30-35  Franken und Nudelgerichte so ab 20 Franken 
also Camping und vorher Großeinkauf in D ist wirklich empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (4. August 2011)

ja ich hab das auch nur mitbekommen weil n Bekannter von mir ganz schockiert war als er vor ca zwei Wochen dort 200 Euro in den Automaten gesteckt hatte..und nicht viel mehr in Franken wieder rauskam


----------



## speedy_j (4. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> schau dir mal den momentanen Wechselkurs an...ich würd im Auto schlafen und Seilbahnen auslassen...



wenn man nur die seilbahnen benötigt, dann halten sich die kosten in grenzen. meistens bekommt man ja doch ne menge mehr für 40 franken geboten wie hier in deutschland für 20. wenn man die berge selbst hoch kurbelt sinken die kosten noch mehr.
mehr dazu in zwei wochen.


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

Häh ?

40 Fränklis sind momentan 36 Eus


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

Dann sollte ich jetzt meine ganzen übernen Fränklis umtauschen gehe 

Ach nochwas neues....bin gestern Abend nach dem Klettern nommal mit dem Radel auf die Kösseine um ne Halbe zu trinken und so....also der Blick in den H-Weg verheißt nichts gutes ist jetzt ganz frisch wohl auch Ht-tauglich
Der Andy hat mir jetzt ne SMS geschrieben das es zur Zeit bis kurz vor dem Brunnen aufgefüllt ist

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. August 2011)

un ich sach noch ich nehm das HT mit  bis später


----------



## speedy_j (4. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Häh ?
> 
> 40 Fränklis sind momentan 36 Eus



ich mein doch nur, dass man für 36 in der schweiz meist mehr geboten bekommt wie hier für 20.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Also ich find ja immernoch dass Hinfliegen immernoch ein Ausdruck schlichter Disharmonien von Fahrkönnen und Fahrweise darstellt..manchmal auch einfach persönliches Pech  zumindest is das bei mir so


 
ne ... hinfliegen is nen zeichen von mut  nur feiglinge (-> stefan ) fliegen nie hin 

du kommst nur voran wennst die grenzen deines Fahrkönnens auslotest und dabei vorkommende fehler analysierst und abstellst


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

@Speedy: für ein gutes Preis-Leistungsvehältnis empfehle ich die Bar Pamela in Pilsen...

Ausserdem gibts in CZ die Specialized meist recht günstig...


----------



## speedy_j (4. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Speedy: für ein gutes Preis-Leistungsvehältnis empfehle ich die Bar Pamela in Pilsen...



was du so kennst 



			
				bar pamela schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen im Pilsner Night-Club Pamela! Dieser erotische Treffpunkt ist geeignet für Entspannung von sowohl einsamen Männern, als auch toleranten Ehe- oder Liebespaaren.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Speedy: für ein gutes Preis-Leistungsvehältnis empfehle ich die Bar Pamela in Pilsen...
> 
> Ausserdem gibts in CZ die Specialized meist recht günstig...




das mit specialized kann ich bestätigen  kann dir sogar n Händler empfehlen!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... hinfliegen is nen zeichen von mut  nur feiglinge (-> stefan ) fliegen nie hin
> 
> du kommst nur voran wennst die grenzen deines Fahrkönnens auslotest und dabei vorkommende fehler analysierst und abstellst



Das will ich nach der letzten Abfahrt heute nicht ganz so bestätigen 
War schon lang nimmer so naß von unten her..aber super grip...und alles perfekt
Zumindest bis zur letzten Abfahrt. Und ich Depp sag unten noch und oben nochmal das es die letzte Abfahrt ist und sie ab jetzt die Gondel nimmer rauswischen müssen
Und der Ane schreib ich sogar noch ne SMS damit sie weiß ab wann ich daheim bin wenn sie kommt....arrg 3mal die Regel gebrochen

Dann überlöffelts mich gleich beim Losfahren das die ganze Gabel verzogen war und ich alle Schrauben öffnen mußte, aber nur pochendes Schienbeinaua vom Einklemmen im Rahmen....und dann wieder 100m vorm Auto, aber in schnell...jetzt weiß ich das klatsch nasse Bretter richtig trocken aussehen können wenn man drauf zufährt...wieder alles krumm....aber dann hab ich nimmer gerade gerichtet.
War meine Prognose heut komplett Protektoren anzuziehen doch richtig
Dummerweise hatte ich keine Fingeprotektoren...jetzt sind wohl erstmal 2 kaputt

Auf diese Zeichen von Mut hätte ich verzichten können...und dann auch noch in S0 Stellen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach nochwas neues....bin gestern Abend nach dem Klettern nommal mit dem Radel auf die Kösseine um ne Halbe zu trinken und so....also der Blick in den H-Weg verheißt nichts gutes ist jetzt ganz frisch wohl auch Ht-tauglich
> Der Andy hat mir jetzt ne SMS geschrieben das es zur Zeit bis kurz vor dem Brunnen aufgefüllt ist
> 
> G.



bitte waaas?
die sind doch nimmer ganz dicht...

wie, finger kaputt, jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> bitte waaas?
> die sind doch nimmer ganz dicht...
> 
> wie, finger kaputt, jörg?



Tippe auf Kapselriß oder sowas...je Hand ein Finger

G.


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

O mei, beide Mittelfinger geschient? 

Aber wie EMan sagt, Kampfspuren machen erst den ganzen Kerl ( oder das ganze Weib? )

Gondel rauswischen? Bist blos noch in Oberbayern?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> O mei, beide Mittelfinger geschient?
> 
> Aber wie EMan sagt, Kampfspuren machen erst den ganzen Kerl ( oder das ganze Weib? )
> 
> Gondel rauswischen? Bist blos noch in Oberbayern?



Nein Okogondel 

Der Vorteil von so Kapselsachen ist ja, das sie angeblich nach dem Verheilen doppelt so stabil sein sollen
Muß dich aber enteuschen..ist der linke Zeigefinger und der rechte Kleine.
Mal schaun was der Doc morgen so sagt...aber irgendwie sind sie immernoch in der Schlimmerwerdfase

Wann starten wir denn mal die Tour bei dir die wir im Winter gefahren sind???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tippe auf Kapselriß oder sowas...je Hand ein Finger
> 
> G.



Je Hand ein Finger wär sch... wenns geschient werden muss 

Warst in steinach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. August 2011)

@ jörgo oh wehh.... 
Ja da bestätigt sich's mal wieder mit der letzten Abfahrt... 
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall !!!

Hoff dass es nicht so schlimm ist...


----------



## franzam (4. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Wann starten wir denn mal die Tour bei dir die wir im Winter gefahren sind???
> 
> G.



Wennst wieder fahrtüchtig bist, von mir aus auch schon SA
Ansonsten Gute Besserung!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7OBwFlXb24&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]âªtzz  Lehrlingeâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

@stawold ... Wennst schon lÃ¤nger nimmer dort warst ...
Krass was da dieses Jahr geschaufelt wurde ... Am Ã¤uÃersten Rand meiner fahrkÃ¼nste


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wennst wieder fahrtüchtig bist, von mir aus auch schon SA
> Ansonsten Gute Besserung!



..Samstag werd ich jetzt aber dennoch mal ausschließen

@Eman: Wetter war mir zu schlecht zum da Runterfahen..hast das Wort Okogondeln überlesen
Das eigentlich schlimme ist ja, das alles unfahrbare bei dem Wetter ohne Probs ging und ich mir dann dachte meine Kraft geht aus, und ich jetzt aufhören sollte, und auf dem Weg zum Auto dann der Chrash nebenbei war


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2011)

Auf dem weg zum Auto ... Das is ja 100% Murphy ... Naja viel Glück das es Net zu schlimm is


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2011)

Kenny hier. Stop.
mit Fremdzugriff. Stop.
Petze: sein Finger is vom 1sten Gelenk bis übern Ansatz blau...und ne walnussdicke Beule.Stop.
Muss wieder gehen. Er kommt wieder. Stop.
Hatte ihn Bierholen geschickt. Stop.
Spion Kenny. Over and Out.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2011)

oh mei, oh mei,  ne saisonmittenpause.... hoffentlich wirds nicht so wild


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

Naja ... Bei dem Wetter verkraftbar  

@stawold / Speedy...
Was vor am WE? Wetterbericht sagt halt immer wieder Schauer an. Aber auf schönes Wetter zu warten erscheint sinnlos. Samstag wohl der bessere Tag. Evtl. baywaldtour


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. August 2011)

@jörg: ohmei-da hilft nur abschneiden! na dann gute besserung!

@eMan: klingt gut-nass wirds in jedem fall...würde aber ht nehmen, mit dem andern würds keinen spass machen schätz ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2011)

für eine tour müsste dann heute meine gabel noch kommen. muss mal schauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

ht ... weiß net ... plan wäre DEG GK ... dort nen paar mal flowcountry und dann wieder runter.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ht ... weiß net ... plan wäre DEG GK ... dort nen paar mal flowcountry und dann wieder runter.



bekomme meine gabel erst morgen vormittag von der post ausgehändigt. wird also nix mit ner tour in deg von meiner seite aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

Ok... Irgendwann klappt's schon nochmal dieses Jahr


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

@jörg... Mach mal nen Foto vom gips oder kaputten Finger


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2011)

spätestens im november in bozen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. August 2011)

@eMan: grad gelesen...

...******* jetzt ruft auch noch wer an...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. August 2011)

jetzt aber...lust auf DEG->GK usw. hab ich schon.
bullit...hmm-ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ichs überleb, des ding da rauf zu kurbeln, aber riskieren würd ichs, wennst mitziehst 
auf umwerfer ausm chameleon raus und da rein hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich lust.

zumindest kommen heut nacht noch leichtere reifen drauf...
wie auch immer-hast scho ne uhrzeit im kopf? ...nachmittag scheint die sonne!! ich schwör'!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h74RPwifhbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]âªFlowcountry Nik & Wimmâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wir kÃ¶nnen auch nur lift fahrn 

Nach meinem Wetterbericht scheint die Sonne eher frÃ¼h 

Bullit hat nur ein kettenblatt oder? Harte Sache vom DEG aus


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg... Mach mal nen Foto vom gips oder kaputten Finger



Hab nur ne dicke Hand und eingebundene Schiene....oke dann mach ich halt ein Foto..aber nur von einer Hand





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> âªFlowcountry Nik & Wimmâ¬â      - YouTube
> 
> Wir kÃ¶nnen auch nur lift fahrn
> 
> ...



jap-nur eins. des isses ja...
hmm, wir kÃ¶nnten auch wirklich nur liftln...warum eigentlich nicht 

bullit is grad komplett zerlegt, bin also noch ne zeitlang wach...

@jÃ¶rg: ...ohne worte...mist!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

Oh sch... Aber hoffentlich keine 4 Wochen so?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

Hoff net...im Kraha wollten sie erstmal 2 Wochen krankschreiben....hab aber auf bis nächsten Freitag reduzieren lassen. 
Wenns noch net geht kann ich immer noch verlängern lassen
Hab ja übernächste Woche eh Urlaub

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

Der kleine Finger is eh von minderer Relevanz


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap-nur eins. des isses ja...
> hmm, wir könnten auch wirklich nur liftln...warum eigentlich nicht
> 
> bullit is grad komplett zerlegt, bin also noch ne zeitlang wach...



Oh mei ... Na dann Bau mal .. Wennst fertig bist entscheiden wir weiteres 

@Speedy ... Na in die Schweiz muss schon noch was gehen dieses Jahr ... Laax


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der kleine Finger is eh von minderer Relevanz



Links ist es aber der Bremsfinger...und wenn der Kleine erstmal net einsatzbereit ist, dann merkt man erst wie wichtig er ist

PS: Laax und Flims will ich mit..hab die Woche erst mit nem Einheimisch drüber geredet...

G


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2011)

wenn alles klappt, dann habe ich die letzten 3 septemberwochen frei. bis dahin könnte ja dann wieder schönes wetter werden.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. August 2011)

arghh-ich hasse michelin in zusammenspiel mit dtswiss. die haben was gegen mich. und immer wieder schön, abzurutschen und in der bremsscheibe zu landen...zefix....

eMan: bin grad noch eher auf tour-trip-schreib mal, wann und wo morgen, ich schmeiss einfach alles ins auto. wollen wir zusammen fahren? dann komm ich rein nach raincastle...

...muss schlafen...ende.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2011)

@stawold... 
Aufgrund aktueller Ereignisse  ... http://wirres.net/article/articleview/5864/1/6/

Ansonsten optimale Sache heut ... DEG GK ... Dann 3 Stunden Lift und Flow  ... zurück nach DEG ... 
Bayerwald hat schon was


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. August 2011)

soderla. jap-innovation optional-vielleicht hätt ich extra segn müssen, dass ich nach einem kundendienst auch ein funktionierendes auto erwarte. gegen aufpreis wahrscheinlich...

bayerwald: sehr schön, runter nach DEG hängt mir immer noch in der erinnerung  sehr,sehr schön!! auf jeden fall wiederholenswert!
flowtrail: jörg, des is perfekt für dich!!! man muss echt nicht treten-leider fast schon zu kurz und mit komischen bremswellen-zum glück nur wenige.
aber ein leichtes rad wär zu raten-des bergauf und der volle körpereinsatz im flow im zusammenhang mit einem kettenblatt und ner doppelbrücke haun scho nei


----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2011)

Hat auf jedenfall geflasht gestern ... Vor allem weil das Wetter opti war ... Am Freitag früh hätt man das noch anders vermutet 

@all ...
Geht eigetnlich am langen WE was ... Wettertendenz is im Moment positiv. Aber in diesem Sommer hilft das wohl nix


----------



## speedy_j (7. August 2011)

wenn mich jemand mitnimmt, dann wäre ich dabei. außer.... ich bekomme endlich das geld von der versicherung und kann mir das neue auto holen. dann muss ich nämlich mal kurz nach dunkeldeutschland zum anmelden.


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. August 2011)

@Eman:

isst du net immer sowas zum Frühstück?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. August 2011)

Hmm ... Das ess ich jetz nimmer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (8. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wenn mich jemand mitnimmt, dann wäre ich dabei. außer.... ich bekomme endlich das geld von der versicherung und kann mir das neue auto holen. dann muss ich nämlich mal kurz nach dunkeldeutschland zum anmelden.


 
oh mei ... immer dieses außer... 

was isn eigentlich mitm jörg ... kann der nicht mehr schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

Hab mich aufs Mausklickn konzentriert...um meine Klickperformance zu verbessern

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... immer dieses außer...



mal ganz davon abgesehen... dieser feiertag gilt doch nur in den erzkatholischen gemeinden. da der ort meiner arbeitsstätte aber von evangelischen ungläubigen unterwandert wurde, darf ich ganz brav am montag arbeiten gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mal ganz davon abgesehen... dieser feiertag gilt doch nur in den erzkatholischen gemeinden. da der ort meiner arbeitsstätte aber von evangelischen ungläubigen unterwandert wurde, darf ich ganz brav am montag arbeiten gehen.



Abgesehen von "Jeder wie er es verdient"  ...hast schon bei den Nius das Alutech gesehen das da zusammengebrutzelt wird
Und der Preis ist ja ansich auch net so hoch...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mal ganz davon abgesehen... dieser feiertag gilt doch nur in den erzkatholischen gemeinden. da der ort meiner arbeitsstätte aber von evangelischen ungläubigen unterwandert wurde, darf ich ganz brav am montag arbeiten gehen.


 
das wollt ich eh noch erwähnen


----------



## speedy_j (9. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abgesehen von "Jeder wie er es verdient"  ...hast schon bei den Nius das Alutech gesehen das da zusammengebrutzelt wird
> Und der Preis ist ja ansich auch net so hoch...
> 
> G.



der preis ist mal mehr als eine ansage. hast du schon mal karten für die eurobike besorgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wollt ich eh noch erwähnen



Du hast eh Arbeitspflicht....Heide


@Speedy: Ich glaube/hoffe meine Karte liegt schon irgendwo gesichert rum


G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. August 2011)

wir brauchen aber mehr karten!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast eh Arbeitspflicht....Heide


 
das einzige was dich unterscheidet ist, dass du kirchensteuernzahlender heide bist . da gott kein geld kennt ... unterscheidet dich also nix.

was machen die finger?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das einzige was dich unterschiedet ist, dass du kirchensteuernzahlender heide bist . da gott kein geld kennt ... unterscheidet dich also nix.
> 
> was machen die finger?



Woher willst du wissen das Gott kein Geld kennt...der wirds erfunden haben

Mit dem einen Finger kann ich schon wieder popeln...nur der kleine an der rechten Hand ist noch recht unprognosierbar

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2011)

Das Geld hat der Teufel erfunden 

Was baut den alutech für nen schmarrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was baut den alutech für nen schmarrn?




Das mußte ja jetzt kommen 

Aber den Teufel hat der Gott erfunden

Jetzt wars mir heut so langweilig das ich mir ne neue Fritzbox geholt hab und sogar mein Entertainmentsystem angeschlossen hab
Internet und digitales Fernsehen hab ich noch hinbekommen, aber mein Telefon dafür nimmer...so ein scheiß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2011)

Telefon braucht man im 21. Jahrhundert doch nimmer ... Das is nen Überbleibsel aus der Nachkriegszeit


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. August 2011)

hmpf-es wird zeit, dass ich ne beschwerde-mail an den mailorder schick...ich mein, wenn se eh nix auf lager haben und monatelang als ausverkauft führen, warum hams es dann überhaupt drin??? fahren jetzt alle transition oder wie??
stümper....kack firma!!!

...wollt ich nurmal loswerden...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2011)

Dann such halt mal in der Tschechei


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmpf-es wird zeit, dass ich ne beschwerde-mail an den mailorder schick...ich mein, wenn se eh nix auf lager haben und monatelang als ausverkauft führen, warum hams es dann überhaupt drin??? fahren jetzt alle transition oder wie??
> stümper....kack firma!!!
> 
> ...wollt ich nurmal loswerden...



Hab mir gerade auch was bestellt...allerdings bei CRC, weil bei Mailorder 2-10Tage steht....was natürlich Käse ist.
Bei CRC wars zwar auch net auf Lager, aber da bekomm ich wenigsten den Rest der Lieferung einzeln und das Teil dann nachgeschickt uuuuund bin immer darüber informiert wie lang es auf jedenfall noch dauert

Wobei ich mittlerweile BC, wenn die Ware auf Lager ist, hier und da bevorzuge

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. August 2011)

Was denn? verstärkte Handschuhe mit integrierter Schiene? 


Wie gehts denn Deinen Fingerchen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. August 2011)

.."_ich_" muss da mal noch mit was angeben


----------



## franzam (11. August 2011)

Super! 
Sind das deine Ellbogenprotektoren?

Noch ein paar Jahre und sie wird uns kräftig um die Ohren fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2011)

@ kill 
Sau gut 

Am besten ist der Schoner am 2. Bild der so verdreht ist, sieht aus als wär das Knie total verdreht....


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Was denn? verstärkte Handschuhe mit integrierter Schiene?
> 
> 
> Wie gehts denn Deinen Fingerchen?



Handschuhe waren auch dabei
War heute im Kraha. Irgendwie kann ich den einen noch net richtig bewegen...nur mit ganz viel aua
Aber der Doc meinte ich kann nichts kaputt machen wenn ich ihn belaste...auch nicht wenns weh tut
Hmmh...also das hinterste Gelenk ist immer noch so dick das ich das Gefühl hab das es platzen würde wenn ich eine Faust machen würde
Hab mich deswegen nur bis nächsten Miwa krankschreiben lassen...dann hab ich noch 2 Tage Urlaub und ein WoEnd.
Und wenn eh nichts kaputt gehen kann dann gehts auf Radreise

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2011)

@kilkenny ... 

@Jörg... Hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung, das bei der schladming Card der Lift dabei war

Ansonsten ... Next WE Bock auf saalbach ? Oder musst Sonntag schon wieder arbeiten?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2011)

@Kenny: saugeil!!!

@eman: jap, war mit dabei!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2011)

Prinzipiell hätte ich auch nichts gegen Saalbach. Aber wie wäre es denn mit Steinach am Brenner und Samerberch...nur um das mal in die Runde zu schmeißen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2011)

ja ... prinzipiell geht auch das ... 
Saalbach is aber auch schön und da wäre halt wer dort ... (@stawold bou -> der der mal dabei war) ... brauch mer aber jetzt noch net klären.

@stawold ... wie schauts next WE bei dir aus? was macht das auto eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2011)

@Stawold: Apropos angeben, schau mal eins meiner Bilda, und ich, habens mal wieder in die aktuelle Ausgabe der Klettern (Deutschlands größte Kletterzeitschrift  ) geschafft..hehe








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2011)

hehe ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2011)

@jörg: hey!! nicht schlecht  -aber die bilder kenn ich doch schon woher 

@eman: da wäre jemand, der mal dabei war-aha-ich kann's mir vorstelln...auto funzt wieder, war "nur" ein zündkerzenstecker mit haarriss in der gummilasche.

ich verfolge höchst interessiert die planung übrigens


----------



## OLB EMan (12. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: hey!! nicht schlecht  -aber die bilder kenn ich doch schon woher
> 
> @eman: da wäre jemand, der mal dabei war-aha-ich kann's mir vorstelln...auto funzt wieder, war "nur" ein zündkerzenstecker mit haarriss in der gummilasche.
> 
> ich verfolge höchst interessiert die planung übrigens



Zündkerzenstecker ... Na dann hatt ich ja recht  da hatt dann das arme elektron den weg net gefunden.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zündkerzenstecker ... Na dann hatt ich ja recht  da hatt dann das arme elektron den weg net gefunden.



...ich hab nie an dir gezweifelt


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2011)

Hm Wetter ist scha richtig unschön!!

@ jörgo was macht die Hand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (15. August 2011)

Vielleicht geht ja schon wieder mehr als nur popeln...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2011)

Kann den Mikrofinger fast wieder anwinkeln...tut aber noch aua.
Bin vorgestern mal durch Neusorg und bei dir vorbeigerollert.
Haste schon gesehen die haben unsere einzig exestierende Serpentine weggebaggert

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. August 2011)

Serpentine...
Die an der eisernen brücke?? 

Mhm heut is so a Wetter... Gehst raus regnets hockst drin regnets nicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Serpentine...
> Die an der eisernen brücke??
> 
> Mhm heut is so a Wetter... Gehst raus regnets hockst drin regnets nicht...



Schon drinnen gehn und draußen hocken versucht 

Ja, die an der Eifelbritsch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2011)

Hier gibts gerade was Preisreduziertes für POC optik und Orangschfeteschisten....

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Bekleidung/Fahrradjacken/Mavic-Vision-H2O-Jacket---20_42_2779.html


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. August 2011)

Zu progressiv


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2011)

Aber du könntest damit auch zum Raven in die Disko gehen 

G.


----------



## franzam (15. August 2011)

In seinem Alter?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2011)

so ... weitere sinnlose beiträge sind zu unterlassen 

@jörg ... hast in der freeride ischgl gelesen ... hört sich net uninteressant an 

und hopfgarten ... hast mal was davon gelesen, das man vom lift aus nen durchaus relavanten strassenanstieg hochschieben muss? ... würd sagen so 50 hm.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2011)

wie war es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... weitere sinnlose beiträge sind zu unterlassen
> 
> @jörg ... hast in der freeride ischgl gelesen ... hört sich net uninteressant an
> 
> und hopfgarten ... hast mal was davon gelesen, das man vom lift aus nen durchaus relavanten strassenanstieg hochschieben muss? ... würd sagen so 50 hm.



Bis jetzt nur die Bilder angeschaut

Na, die 50 Hms haben sie dann aber gut unterschlagen
Wo warste denn überall unterwegs???

@Speedy: Bei Nicolai wird auch gerade ein Pinion AM zusammengeschraut...mal kuggn was da rauskommt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Bei Nicolai wird auch gerade ein Pinion AM zusammengeschraut...mal kuggn was da rauskommt
> 
> G.



wo hast denn die info her, hab grad auf die schnell nichts gefunden?
für den niederfederwegsbereich ist mir die ganze geschichte aber immer noch zu schwer und vorerst bei mir nicht von nöten. das lapierre gefällt mir nach wie vor zu gut.
ich hochfederwegsbereich tendiere ich nach wie vor zum radl vom tröger. das hat mehr den charme der zu mir passt. 


und nun noch eine offizielle information meinerseits:
nach dem es ja nun schon einen naherholungsanlaufpunkt in den garmischern gefilden gibt, wird sich ab oktober ein weiterer standort im bayerischen - württenbergischen - österreichischen und schweizerischen grenzgebiet auftun. hab heut alles klar gemacht, brauch jetzt nur noch eine wohnung. 
und ein neues auto.....  (das ist schwieriger als gedacht)


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wo hast denn die info her, hab grad auf die schnell nichts gefunden?
> für den niederfederwegsbereich ist mir die ganze geschichte aber immer noch zu schwer und vorerst bei mir nicht von nöten. das lapierre gefällt mir nach wie vor zu gut.
> ich hochfederwegsbereich tendiere ich nach wie vor zum radl vom tröger. das hat mehr den charme der zu mir passt.
> 
> ...



Du ziehst ans Vierländereck 

Das hat wohl einer bei dem Tag der offenen Tür bei Nicolai letztes WoEnd in der Schweißkabine rumhängen sehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. August 2011)

eigentlich ins fünf-ländereck. meine zukünftige hausbank werd ich wohl in lichtenstein ansiedeln.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur die Bilder angeschaut
> 
> Na, die 50 Hms haben sie dann aber gut unterschlagen
> Wo warste denn überall unterwegs???
> ...



Steinach und hopfgarten war ich.

Steinach is ganz nett aber als ganzes irgendwie nicht stimmig, also es flowed halt nicht gleichmässig und is stellenweise eckig. Tables teilweise zu kurz. Potential is aber da, das da was draus wird

Hopfgarten ... Strecke is nen anspruchsvoller dh der teilweise schon zerbombt is ... Aber irgendwie gut und stimmig. Leider nen paar ewige wasserstellen drin. Negativ is die sehr beschränkte liftkapazität (jede 5. Gondel für 2 Räder .... Schlecht wenn mehr als 2 miteinander fahrn wolln oder mehr als 20 Mann dort sind ) und dieses doch recht lange hochschieben. War auch kaum einer dort ...was denk ich mal seine Gründe hat


----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2011)

also kann man sich steinach mal auf dem weg nach bozen etc. anschauen.
was macht denn nun eure wochenendplanung mit saalbach etc.?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2011)

saalbachvorhaben steht noch ...

unabhängig von dem was ich geschrieben hab ... sowohl hopfgarten als auch steinach sollte man mal gesehen haben.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2011)

War grad noch nach'm Biergarten auf den Winzerer höhen ... Laue Nacht mit Blick auf Rgbg und Mondaufgang 

Corsair läuft ... Noch


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Laue Nacht mit Blick auf Rgbg und Mondaufgang



...also weisst, deine romantischen Anwandlungen ........ sagen mir: 

Die Auslotung gradientenfreier Gewässer bereitet messtechnisch gesehen Schwierigkeiten. 

(Stille Wasser sind tief)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2011)

weißt ja ...






Dieser Anflug von Romantik ist aber durch parasitäre Einstreuungen kreuzkorrellierter Überlagerungen von systembedingten messtechnischen Toleranzen  bedingt.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Dieser Anflug von Romantik ist aber durch parasitäre Einstreuungen kreuzkorrellierter Überlagerungen von systembedingten messtechnischen Toleranzen  bedingt.



Könnte es nicht auch sein dass diese systembedingten Toleranzen nur innerhalb einer ambivalenten Überlagerung deines visuellen und kognitiven Wahrnehmungsvermögens extrem beeinflusst werden?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2011)

na ganz einfach gesagt wars einfach schön da oben  würd ich halt gern auch mal in den echten bergen erleben 

@speedy ... du hast mich gestern mal angerufen? in der phase dieser überlastung des visuellen und kognitiven Systems hab ich das net mitbekommen  

jörg ... wieder einsatzfähig?


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... du hast mich gestern mal angerufen? in der phase dieser überlastung des visuellen und kognitiven Systems hab ich das net mitbekommen



ums mal einfach zu sagen: ja
hat sich aber heute erledigt. bin grad am verzweifeln, zwecks auto.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2011)

Also net dabei beim radlfahrn am WE?




---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jörg ... wieder einsatzfähig?



WEar heut schon mal am Oko ums auzuprobieren...hat zu 95%funktioniert...tendenz immer besser
Muß aber mittlerweile am Samstag nach Heidelberg fahren, drum haben wir beschlossen erst übernächste Woche, unter der Woche, in die Berge zu fahren...da wir ja am WoEnd da eh runter müssen und wir dann eben schon unten sind

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ganz einfach gesagt wars einfach schön da oben  würd ich halt gern auch mal in den echten bergen erleben



Oberhalb der Kulminationspunkte forstwirtschaftlicher Bestände tendieren die Störfaktoren deiner visuellen, kognitiven und sensorischen Wahrnehmung gegen den Nullpunkt, da geb ich dir Recht. 

und einfach gesagt: von mir aus is garnet weit


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> drum haben wir beschlossen erst übernächste Woche, unter der Woche, in die Berge zu fahren...
> G.



in mir manifestiert sich eine positive Resonanz dieser intendierten Realisierung des Transfers bestimmter Populanten zu meiner lokalen Position.

-------------------------------------
meine Güte wird sowas zwanghaft?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> in mir manifestiert sich eine positive Resonanz dieser intendierten Realisierung des Transfers bestimmter Populanten zu meiner lokalen Position.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> meine Güte wird sowas zwanghaft?



Was bedeutet das Wort "bestimmter" 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> WEar heut schon mal am Oko ums auzuprobieren...hat zu 95%funktioniert...tendenz immer besser
> Muß aber mittlerweile am Samstag nach Heidelberg fahren, drum haben wir beschlossen erst übernächste Woche, unter der Woche, in die Berge zu fahren...da wir ja am WoEnd da eh runter müssen und wir dann eben schon unten sind
> 
> G.



Wer is wir? Woche vor der eurobike oder danach?


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Also net dabei beim radlfahrn am WE?



bin hin und her gerissen. einen potentiellen fahrer hätte ich, er wäre sogar sehr schnell auf dem radel bergab. 

wird alles morgen nachmittag entschieden, wenn ich weiss ob ich am wochenende potentielle anwärter für eine auto habe oder nicht.

wer wäre denn nun von deiner seite dabei?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin hin und her gerissen. einen potentiellen fahrer hätte ich, er wäre sogar sehr schnell auf dem radel bergab.
> 
> wird alles morgen nachmittag entschieden, wenn ich weiss ob ich am wochenende potentielle anwärter für eine auto habe oder nicht.
> 
> wer wäre denn nun von deiner seite dabei?



Bei dem Wetter bist hin und hergerissen 

Sehr schnell aufm radl bergab ... Oh mei ... Das wäre wer? Und wohin wird er dich führen 

Ich werd allein runterfahrn


----------



## speedy_j (19. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter bist hin und hergerissen
> 
> Sehr schnell aufm radl bergab ... Oh mei ... Das wäre wer? Und wohin wird er dich führen
> 
> Ich werd allein runterfahrn



ich hab zwei schwerwiegende probleme (wohnung / auto), da muss man auch mal zurückstecken können. ich kann dafür ja dann später öfters. 

entscheidet sich alles heut am späteren nachmittag. aber dafür bist du ja spontan genug und außerdem wäre das planungsziel  jetzt noch viel zu früh.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2011)

hehe  ... japp theoretisch kannst dann später öfters ... schaun mer mal 

und ja ... nur nicht zuviel planen dann kann der plan schon mal net schief gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer is wir? Woche vor der eurobike oder danach?



Auf jedenfall mal der Andy...und die Woche vorher...usw.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2011)

der macht nochmal urlaub oder wie? das geht doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der macht nochmal urlaub oder wie? das geht doch net



Er hatte ja die Woche keinen...außer 2 Tage 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab zwei schwerwiegende probleme (wohnung / auto), da muss man auch mal zurückstecken können. ich kann dafür ja dann später öfters.



Dann treibste wohl nur noch an komischen Kalkbergen rum und kommst garnimmer in richtige Granitgebirge 





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. August 2011)

@Jörg ... Da unten schon was konkretes vor? Dann würd ich schauen ob ich nen paar Tage Urlaub nehmen kann


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Da unten schon was konkretes vor? Dann würd ich schauen ob ich nen paar Tage Urlaub nehmen kann



wann? übernächste woche?? 

ich auch, ich auch!!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. August 2011)

Sitz grad in der schattbergbahn  ... Mitten in der geilen Bergwelt 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2011)

Komme gerade wieder heim...650km runtergerattert...und dazwischen Dh geschrettert am Königstuhl...pahh bin ich jetzt fertig....

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. August 2011)

Hab mir heute mal die neue Skirollerbahn angeschaut.....brutal was die da reingeteert haben...1.8 mio 


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2011)

....ob die im Winter gestreut wird 

G.


----------



## littledevil (20. August 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hab mir heute mal die neue Skirollerbahn angeschaut.....brutal was die da reingeteert haben...1.8 mio 



Hab mich schon gefragt was das für eine seltsame Strasse wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2011)

....am besten ist ja der riesengroße halbe Dubble 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. August 2011)

Wahnsinn was alles geht wenn es gewollt wird....


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was alles geht wenn es gewollt wird....



Mußt nurmal an den Strand gehen und einen Liter schön gebrauchtes Motoröl ins Meer kippen...da wirst du nicht um eine gewaltige Strafe rumkommen. Straffrei wird erst ab mindstetens 200000000 Liter, alles nur weils so gewollt wird....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt nurmal an den Strand gehen und einen Liter schön gebrauchtes Motoröl ins Meer kippen...da wirst du nicht um eine gewaltige Strafe rumkommen. Straffrei wird erst ab mindstetens 200000000 Liter, alles nur weils so gewollt wird....
> 
> G.



Japp... traurig aber wahr


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2011)

Im Rollerbahnfall ist halt der Grundstückverwalter dafür gewesen....dummerweise ist ein paar Meter daneben ein anderer Grundstückverwalter der Machthaber. Und andere Machthaber, andere Gesetze...bei gleichem Vergehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Komme gerade wieder heim...650km runtergerattert...und dazwischen Dh geschrettert am Königstuhl...pahh bin ich jetzt fertig....
> 
> G.


 
heidelberg  ... bist geshuttelt denk ich mal ... wie is die strecke am kingchair? hab damals als ich dort war noch nix davon gewusst.

saalbach war schön  ... sch... das ich heut arbeiten muss 

@stawold bou ... die woche mal radlfahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold bou ... die woche mal radlfahrn?



dabei! mach mer halt gleich mal für morgen aus? ich hab bis 15:00 pflichtprogramm, dann müssts gehn...

reg west oder ost? uhrzeit und ort?

bei reg west müsstma frühestens 16:30 machen...

(handie hat grad sein letztes akkuleben ausgehaucht...)


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heidelberg  ... bist geshuttelt denk ich mal ... wie is die strecke am kingchair? hab damals als ich dort war noch nix davon gewusst.
> 
> saalbach war schön  ... sch... das ich heut arbeiten muss



Irgendwie ein krasser Hügel dieser Kingchair. Abgesehen von den recht flowigen Wanderwegen gibts da eine Strecke neben der Anderen
Und eine Semilegale die wohl bald ganz Legal wird
Aber im Prinzip alle recht flowig....für unserer Verhältnisse, also man könnte alles richtig prügeln
Die Shuttletour bis ganz runter bin ich net mitgefahren...mußt ja das Nukleon auf Herz und Nieren prüfen
Hatte das Ding den ganzen Tag für mich alleine...und hab mich an einem Streckenabschnitt ausgetobt, der so alles hat was Dh Strecken so haben und auch richtig zum Prügeln war....sonst kommt man ja auf kein richtiges Ergebnis.
Den bin ich dann 10000 mal mit dem Nukleon mit verschiedenen Einstellungen gefahren...durft auch alles selber rumschrauben was ich wollt
Dazwischen mal mit dem Ion E2 und meinem Izimu als Vergleich

Genau mit dem gelblilanen Extraloveteil hab ich meinen Tag verbracht...hatte tierisch angst mal hinzufallen und nen Kratzer reinzumachen







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2011)

hatt gedacht die strecke is jetzt schon legal?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hatt gedacht die strecke is jetzt schon legal?



Ja, legal schon, aber noch net offiziell 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2011)

Hmm ... Und der Unterschied dabei is?

@stawold ... Dienstag is zwar eigentlich Dav runde ... Aber könn mer theoretisch schon machen

Winzerer Höhen Richtung Westen oder sowas


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Und der Unterschied dabei is...



...fließend

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Und der Unterschied dabei is?
> 
> @stawold ... Dienstag is zwar eigentlich Dav runde ... Aber könn mer theoretisch schon machen
> 
> Winzerer Höhen Richtung Westen oder sowas



hmm-wir könnten auch mittwoch ausmachen! da MUSS ich mim auto rein und könnt des ganze zeugs ins auto schmeissen...

würd ich jetzt morgen auch schon machen, dann tät ich morgen aber nicht mim rad in die arbeit fahrn...
weil morgen kann ich verschwitzt und mit kurzer hose drin sein, mittwoch muss ich mit hemd und ordentlichen haaren ran...örks...gegen krawatte kämpf ich noch...

mittwoch wär mir sogar lieber...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2011)

Oh mei ... Mit Hemd und Krawatte 

Na dann mach mer halt Mittwoch


----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2011)

@ jörgo, 
bist ja wieder einsatzfähig wie es scheint... Bist du wieder im Lande?

Könnten die woche mal ne kleine Abendrunde drehen... Wann hättest denn Zeit?

Und wie war eigentlich as Fazit zum Rad?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo,
> bist ja wieder einsatzfähig wie es scheint... Bist du wieder im Lande?
> 
> Könnten die woche mal ne kleine Abendrunde drehen... Wann hättest denn Zeit?
> ...



Das fazit will er uns scheinbar net verraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo,
> bist ja wieder einsatzfähig wie es scheint... Bist du wieder im Lande?
> 
> Könnten die woche mal ne kleine Abendrunde drehen... Wann hättest denn Zeit?
> ...



Wie wärs Mittwoch auf die Kösser, dann könnmer uns oben mim Andy wieder treffen

Fazit: Gut

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das fazit will er uns scheinbar net verraten





G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wärs Mittwoch auf die Kösser, dann könnmer uns oben mim Andy wieder treffen
> 
> Fazit: Gut
> 
> G.



Mhm klingt net schlecht... 

@ supahgee, wärst a dabei??


----------



## Supah Gee (22. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm klingt net schlecht...
> 
> @ supahgee, wärst a dabei??



Hmm von wo start? Aber prinzipiell bin ich dabei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Mit Hemd und Krawatte
> 
> Na dann mach mer halt Mittwoch



guad-mittwoch! ausgmacht 

im übrigen: der bayerische wald-unendliche möglichkeiten!!
gibts was schöneres als so aufzuwachen


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2011)

So ... Back from Summer Night Flight 

@stawold ... Wo warst da?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm klingt net schlecht...
> 
> @ supahgee, wärst a dabei??



Mal die wirklichen Temperaturen abwarten....wollte nämlich gestern Abend um 5fe auch nommal ne Runde drehen....hab dann rel. schnell abgebrochen
Jetzt haben doch noch so ein scheiß Wetter bekommen:kotz:

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... Wo warst da?



Kaitersberg bei Bad Kötzting


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

Ahhh....zum Klettern 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2011)

Ja dann schreiben wir morgen mal nochmal....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh....zum Klettern
> 
> G.



jap  herrlich!!! is halt doch was anderes als weicheier-frankenjura


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

@Speedy: Nicht das du`s noch übersiehst

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540547#post8651531http://

Hast dir Val di Sole angeguckt...da ist sogar ein Zerode mitgefahren

G.

PS: Jetzt kommt gleich wieder ein herabwürdigender Beitrag vom Emän


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. August 2011)

geht grad nicht-der tut fahrradfahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2011)

Wenns morgen zu heiss sein sollte dann siehst ja gar nicht meine neuen gewichtstuningteile am tork... 

Mhm ist fürs woe schon was geplant, da soll's ja wieder etwas bikefreundlicher werden...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenns morgen zu heiss sein sollte dann siehst ja gar nicht meine neuen gewichtstuningteile am tork...
> 
> Mhm ist fürs woe schon was geplant, da soll's ja wieder etwas bikefreundlicher werden...



Haste dir wohl noch filligranere Pe...okeoke, ich hör ja schon auf
Naja, ich könnt das Rad ja dann vom Parkplatz unten aus raufschieben und mir deine Neuanschaffung dann oben ansehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (23. August 2011)

Also ich werd morgen früh scho fahren....

@Jörg......bist du der Spionasche Akaunt?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Nicht das du`s noch übersiehst
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540547#post8651531http://
> 
> ...



Ne ... Sieht sehr interessant aus  

@stawold ... Oh mei ... Da hast ja heut die Abgründe gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Also ich werd morgen früh scho fahren....
> 
> @Jörg......bist du der Spionasche Akaunt?



Früh geht man in die Arbeit...tsss

Ich bin Doppelnullmitglied bei undurchtachten unsinnigen betrügerischen Internetplatformen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm ist fürs woe schon was geplant, da soll's ja wieder etwas bikefreundlicher werden...



Österreich  Lift


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Österreich  Lift



Der Gebirgsblitz soll dich treffen...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Nicht das du`s noch übersiehst
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540547#post8651531http://
> 
> ...



habs mal kurz überflogen. reisst mich aber immer noch nicht vom hocker.
val di sol muss ich mal die wiederholung anschauen, war doch mit dem eman beim bodenprobe nehmen.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... Oh mei ... Da hast ja heut die Abgründe gesehen



ach-war doch anscheinend ne ganz lustige, angenehme runde 
aber irgendwie stehn sie alle auf hautenge radlerhosen 

und gestern ist mir übrigens erst aufgefallen, wie schnell man dich anhand deiner farbkombi erkennt


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und gestern ist mir übrigens erst aufgefallen, wie schnell man dich anhand deiner farbkombi erkennt


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

...man nennt es auch den POCeffekt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...man nennt es auch den POCeffekt
> 
> G.


 
ne ... da war kein poc teil am mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... da war kein poc teil am mann



Da siehste mal wie pocig du schon wirkst ohne POCteile 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

@Stefansgesicht: Ist viel zu kreislaufbelastend, des mit dem anstrengendem Radeln. Werd maximal mein Ht hochschieben um oben ne Halbe (Spezi) zu trinken.
Aber erstmal schaun ob es net schon gewittert am späten Nammitag....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Bin aufgrund von Serverproblemen in der Arbeit jetzt schon heim...
Wär also ab sofort verfügbar...

Und welches Ht eigentlich??


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin aufgrund von Serverproblemen in der Arbeit jetzt schon heim...
> Wär also ab sofort verfügbar...
> 
> Und welches Ht eigentlich??



Gerade dann bleibt man doch in der Arbeit Besonders an solchen Tagen wo man eh nichts machen kann außer tschilln...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Puhhh war grad nochmal draussen... also ein Radfahrwetter ist des nicht....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

Wir brauchen ein Pedelec 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Mhm solltest du dann trotzdem was Nachen wollen Ruf mich mal an. 
Schwierig schwierig bei dem Wetter. 
Zum nichts machen ist's zu schön zum was machen zu heiß...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. August 2011)

kaum ists mal warm, dann jammern alle ....


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Es ist heiss. Viel zu heiss 
Winter, wo bist du??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

Hach...wie schön waren die Zeiten wo man so zurück gekommen ist






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. August 2011)

ich war fahren, aber leck is des heiß...


----------



## lowfat (24. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hach...wie schön waren die Zeiten wo man so zurück gekommen ist
> 
> G.



Ahhhhh, das Bild tut gut!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

ja, ich habs mir ausgedruckt und an die Stirn gehalten 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

Komm eben vom Rootsbäckn von der Kösser zurück...pohhh...Ht´s sind ganz schön hart hinten...aber gehen gut bergauf
...und HS 33chs haben einen echt langen Bremsweg
Aber die  Fatal Bert Reifen hatten auch nach 8 Jahren rumstehen noch gut Gripp
hatte aber ein bisschen Angst bei einbrechender Dunkelheit vor dem Elchshore...besonders die kleinen Drops...hab aber gleich wieder einen nur semiharten Einschlag hingekriegt
So ein lautlos 14speedHt ist schon was feines

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Warst mit'n reaper unterwegs  
Wieso denn das?? 
Einfach zum wieder erfahren wie des sich anfühlt oder is morewood putt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. August 2011)

Wie ist denn der elchshorische Zustand??


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und HS 33chs haben einen echt langen Bremsweg



dann hast die falschen beläge drauf und ungeflexte felgen. 
mein blockiert das hinterrad mit minimalsten kraftaufwand.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

Ja, Reaper  Funktioniert nach der Entstaubung als obs nie 8 Jahre rumgestanden wäre...Gabel, Bremse, Reifen und so
Morewüüter sind beide voll in Ordnung...Switch wäre auch kommplett aufgebaut und eingerohlofft
Nach dem Nukleontest wollt ich einfach mal wieder ein absolut Geräuschlosrad fahren
Bin als erste Aktion gleich mal oben auf der Kösser die Garageneinfahrt rein...puhh...krass

Elchshore ist wie neu, da liegt netmal ein Ästlein drinn...komisch...is aber so

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann hast die falschen beläge drauf und ungeflexte felgen.
> mein blockiert das hinterrad mit minimalsten kraftaufwand.



Ja auf Schotter oder beim Langsamfahren haben sie das auch noch gemacht 
Aber Granitsteine scheinen mehr Reibung zu haben...und ich hatte alle Füße voll zu tun nicht von den Pedalen zu hoppeln 
Hab vorne die Roten und hinten die Grünen drin....aber natürlich keine geflexten Felgen

G.


----------



## franzam (24. August 2011)

Wenn ich meine Felgen flexe, dann sind se im A.....


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2011)

sind se nicht, meine eine hinterradfelge flexe ich sogar mehrmals im jahr.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sind se nicht, meine eine hinterradfelge flexe ich sogar mehrmals im jahr.



Wirst halt bloß ne billige Aldiflex habe die nix wegnimmt
Wenn richtige Männer flexen, dann ist des ganze Laufrad inkl. Speichen und Nabe in Sekunden zu Staub geflext

G.


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2011)

bei den grobmotorikern ist das natürlich schnell der fall. aber bei meinen frauenarzthänden muss sich mein laufrad nicht fürchten.


----------



## franzam (25. August 2011)

Arme Frauen.... 



@Jörg: Beikst Du heute oder morgen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Arme Frauen....
> 
> 
> 
> @Jörg: Beikst Du heute oder morgen ?



Eher weniger...zu heiß
Werd evtl. nur mal den 640er Syntace Oldshoolbreitelenker vom Reaper nehmen und zumindest mit einem 665 Syntace ersetzen und das dann nur mal am Elchshore ausprobieren.
Der schmale hatte nämlich das Prop das die Bremsgriffe net weitgenug reingingen....und ne 26.8 Stütze muß ich mir besorgen....

Freitag mal gukkn...wie die Temps wirklich werden...vielleiccht geht ja was

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2011)

Wennst heut Elch hoch schiebst würd ich mit schieben. Wär so ab 1700 einsatzbereit. 
Wann willst du los??


----------



## franzam (25. August 2011)

Wie lange sollte die 26.8 sein?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie lange sollte die 26.8 sein?



Laaaaaaaang, kann ich jetzt von hieraus nicht genau sagen, aber ich glaub ich bräuchte schon ne 400er. Ist total schwer im Inet eine zu finden die mir paßt Hast wohl eine

@Phanstef: Jou, könntmer tun machen 17 oClock ...juhuu...Elchshoreoldschooltraing....


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2011)

Okee 
Vielleicht auch paar min später. Mal sehen wann i aus der arbeit raus komm heut. Ich schreib dir einfach noch ne ähsähmähs wann genau...


----------



## franzam (25. August 2011)

Leider zu kurz!

Treffpunkt 17:00 wo? PN?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Leider zu kurz!
> 
> Treffpunkt 17:00 wo? PN?



Ansich wäre theoretisch der Kösserparkplatz in Schurber der Startpunkt....

G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. August 2011)

Fährt zufällig jemand aus der Ecke Bayreuth zur Caidom nach Brixen? (16.-18. September)


----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2011)

Ich werd wohl erst 1730 schaffen...

Fährst du mit Rad nach kössaim oder mitn Auto


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl erst 1730 schaffen...
> 
> Fährst du mit Rad nach kössaim oder mitn Auto



Es ist zwar 3% kälter wie gestern, aber ich werde das Auto nehmen  ...hab ja auch nur eine 80% Sattelstütze 
Theoretisch braucht man dann netmal schweres Gepäckt, da man ja nie weit zum Auto muß...selbst wenn man die Idee bekommen könnte zum Gipfel zu schauen
Hmmh...Foto muß ich mitnehmen...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (25. August 2011)

Okee bin um 1730 am Parkplatz.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Okee bin um 1730 am Parkplatz.



Oke...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

Soderla...der Elchshore hatte es heute in sich  ...ich glaub ich bräuchte ein gefedertes Ht
Heut war ich irgendwie noch unkontrollierter unterwegs
Aber Hauptsache ein wenig Höhenluft 
...und ich weiß des der Schutzring verdreht drauf ist..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. August 2011)

Nach langer Zeit immer noch schön. 
Nur die Reifen dürften einiges an Vertrikalgrip verloren haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2011)

Ja die müßten so 8-9 Jahre auf dem Buckl haben 
Und die Abfahrtsraserei heute war schon grenzwertig. Ich wußt nie ob ich rechtzeitig zum Stehen komm oder nicht
Nachdems mal kurz durch nasses Gras ging, wußte ich wieder was der Nachteil von Felgenbremsen ist ...da kann man ja netmal mehr bei langsamer Fahrt vor Bäumen anhalten

G.


----------



## ur-anus (26. August 2011)

Sers,
ich mach mal wieder ne woche urlaub bei euch... Kösseine und Steinwald bin ich schon recht viel gefahren, jetzt wollte ich mal die platte (beim schneeberg) testen. Gibts da ein paar nette trails oder kann ichs mir sparen?
vielen Dank schon mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (26. August 2011)

Guckst du hier:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14789/h


----------



## ur-anus (26. August 2011)

ah das video kannte ich, wusse nur nicht wo es aufgenommen wurde...
Aber sehr schön, dann kann ich jetzt einen neuen berg erkunden


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2011)

Gibt ansich nur zwei Trailwege auf den Hügel rauf und des ist eigentlich nur einer...der halt über den Hügel drüber geht.
Würde dir empfehlen, zum Auschekken, vom Silberhaus Richtung Schneeberg zu fahren und dann rechts zur Platte auf dem Trail vom Video hoch und den anderen wieder runter 

G.


----------



## franzam (26. August 2011)

Jörg: Hast grad Lust auf ne Dylenrunde?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Jörg: Hast grad Lust auf ne Dylenrunde?



Du willst mich wohl töten bei der Hitze 

G.


----------



## franzam (26. August 2011)

War vorhin sogar in Neisorch und Schurba. 
Hab mich fürs RR entschieden: Schneller= mehr Fahrtwind = kühler


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2011)

@ franzam, wir können gern mal von TIR aus los....
Du als Local kannst mir bestimmt ein paar schöne (Freeride)Touren zeigen...
Könnten uns direkt nach da Orbeid treffen 

@ Jöhhhrgooohhh Ohhlmauntn Naitscha Trail ist supahhh 

Wer fährt morgen ne Regenrunde mit??


----------



## franzam (27. August 2011)

Arbeitest jetzt in TIR?
PN mir mal Deine Händinummer.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2011)

er is doch jetzt walzentestfahrer


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2011)

Japp japp japp. 
Eigentlich bin ich walzencrashtestdummy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2011)

Dann bist nach der Arbeit aber immer relativ platt....

G.


----------



## franzam (28. August 2011)

Hab nen Kompressor und Dichtmilch zuhause, hilft gegen platt sein.



zumindest bei meinen Reifen


----------



## Klabauterman (28. August 2011)

hat von euch zufällig jemand ne fox feder mit 550/2.8 oder ne 600er rumliegen?


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hat von euch zufällig jemand ne fox feder mit 550/2.8 oder ne 600er rumliegen?



so dick hatte ich dich gar nicht in erinnerung


----------



## Klabauterman (29. August 2011)

Alles Muskeln und Samenstränge....  :-D 
aber will erstmal testen, obs dann besser is...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2011)

was hast jetzt drin?
600 kommt mir arg hart vor für das radl ...


----------



## Klabauterman (29. August 2011)

Grad ist ne 500 er drin, ne 550 müsste denke ich genau richtig  sein!600 dürfte zu viel sein!bring halt leider in kompletter montur schon so 82-85kg auf die waage.und im Moment hab ich so 35-40% sag, allerdings mit gut vorgespannter feder.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2011)

Was hast da für nen Dämpfer drin?? nen DHX Coil?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2011)

@ eman hast du dein SSPler umgeübersetzt?? 

Ja bin immer ganz geplättet nach der Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (29. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was hast da für nen Dämpfer drin?? nen DHX Coil?



Rc4


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ eman hast du dein SSPler umgeübersetzt??
> 
> Ja bin immer ganz geplättet nach der Arbeit...



Was hab ich gemacht


----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was hab ich gemacht



Warst du net immer mit 32:15 unterwegs??


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2011)

Ne ... Seit die blaue halflinkkette drauf is hab ich vorn nen Zahn mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2011)

@Popefan: Hab morchen frei, drum werd ich schon vorher unterwegs sein tuen tun 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2011)

@stawold ...

Hab das penkertalproblem von letztem mittwoch heut aufgeklärt ... Ursache war ganz klein . Es gab keinen Fehler in Matrix und es war alles fast so wie ich gedacht. Weil ich den Trail net gefunden hab sind wir leicht anders gefahrn und das hat dazu geführt,  das wir zweimal an der richtigen Kreuzung waren und ich das net kapiert hab  ... 

Heut war mir sofort alles klar  als ich dort war (aus der gewohnten Richtung kommend) ... Und ich hab auch den trail ohne probs gefunden.

Klassischer Fall von 100 m weiter wär alles klar gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. August 2011)

Biete nen Mitfahrplatz ab Regensburg zur Eurobike inkl. Karten an... Mi + Do.

Hat wer interesse?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2011)

am WE wer bock auf die echten berge? wetter scheint aktuell super zu werden . das muss genutzt werden.

morgen bin ich evtl. spicak / gk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ...
> 
> Hab das penkertalproblem von letztem mittwoch heut aufgeklärt ... Ursache war ganz klein . Es gab keinen Fehler in Matrix und es war alles fast so wie ich gedacht. Weil ich den Trail net gefunden hab sind wir leicht anders gefahrn und das hat dazu geführt,  das wir zweimal an der richtigen Kreuzung waren und ich das net kapiert hab  ...
> 
> ...





hmm-muss ich mir wohl doch noch a lamp'n besorgen, wenn wir des nochmal probiern wolln...
die in-die-arbeit-radlerei is zwar nicht groß anstrengend, aber für mich trotzdem tödlich, wenn ich danach noch was machen will-konditions- und zeitmäßig...

wochenende berge-hmm, is es nicht eher grad unbeständig und unvorhersehbar?
peil mit meiner besseren hälfte nochmal den hochkönig an, wenn's wetter stabil bleibt..eigentlich


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-muss ich mir wohl doch noch a lamp'n besorgen, wenn wir des nochmal probiern wolln...
> die in-die-arbeit-radlerei is zwar nicht groß anstrengend, aber für mich trotzdem tödlich, wenn ich danach noch was machen will-konditions- und zeitmäßig...
> 
> wochenende berge-hmm, is es nicht eher grad unbeständig und unvorhersehbar?
> peil mit meiner besseren hälfte nochmal den hochkönig an, wenn's wetter stabil bleibt..eigentlich



<---- morgen Urlaub hat  und schönes Wetter und nen schönes radl die Kombination zu nutzen 

Lampe ... Schau mal hier ... http://www.dealextreme.com/c/bike-lights-905

Ja dein arbeitsweg is schon lang ... Zu lang ... Hätt danach wohl auch keinen Bock mehr

Wetter am WE in österreich sieht doch ganz gut aus zumindest fürs radlfahrn ... Auf jedenfall muss es genutzt werden. Hochkönig war die klettersteigsache oder ... Hmm


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2011)

dealextreme-auf was du immer kommst  interessant...

jap, hochkönig is klettersteig. is halt mit einer übernachtung oben auf der hütte-also as matrashaus-die wohl einzigartig is und echt geile lage hat, weil auf und ab (für uns) unmöglich an einem tag schaffbar is...
aber abwarten, letztes mal dacht ich auch des geht, dann ruf ich an und die hatten en halben meter neuschnee...tja

der hüttenwirt schreibt da immer kleine geschichten auf seine seite. interessant, des ding is nicht zu unterschätzen: http://www.matrashaus.at/

hab übrigens gestern des stück natur-treppe bei den allinger felsen befahren-geht. war zwar kanonenkugelfeeling aber ging dann dreimal hintereinander. jetzt noch oben die anfahrt irgendwie reinbasteln und der weg is komplett fahrbar...der trail am stifterfels vorbei mit den drei reizvollen stellen is auch nicht zu verachten...
nutella-brote wirken übrigens wunder, vorm losfahren-das nächste mal bin ich dann nimmer so fertig


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2011)

Die runde letztes mal war auch Net grad kurz 

~50 km und ~750 hm ...

Morgen Bock ? Wetter passt 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (31. August 2011)

Aber auch net grad lang


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die runde letztes mal war auch Net grad kurz
> 
> ~50 km und ~750 hm ...
> 
> Morgen Bock ? Wetter passt



 für mich krass-und des alles nur mit ein paar sonnenblumenkernplätzchen 

morgen-mei fraindin kummt abends, hat sich freitag frei genommen. meine fahrrad ambitionen leg ich morgen also auf den arbeits- und heimweg komplett um...
ihr werdet mich jetzt schlagen aber ich würd mir wünschen, die arbeitswoche wäre länger und das blöde wochenende kürzer... 
zu wenig zeit für zu viele sachen...
und am wochenende wieder doof pärchen...schwuhul!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2011)

Hehe ... Ok


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber auch net grad lang



Pssssst  mach doch Net wieder alles kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. September 2011)

@Stefan:
War vorhin noch mal im Teufelzeugs unterwegs: Bachquerung in kleiner und Abfahrt mit Schweineecke in großer hat heute auf Anhieb geklappt 
Hab übrigen den LRS im LV auf tubeless umgebaut- scheint den Grip etwas zu erhöhen


----------



## LB Stefan (3. September 2011)

@ franzam  war ne schöne "runde" neulich 
Können wir auf jeden Fall mal wieder wiederholen 


Das Böse hat wieder zugeschlagen und nen kleinen Teil eines trails erwischt.  grrr 
Wer erkennt wos ist..?


----------



## franzam (3. September 2011)

Ja, der liebe Forst

schaut nach Kösser aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2011)

Die Bilder sind so klein 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2011)

Das könnte überall sein   das war sicher der Plan der kleinen Fotos 

Und Jörg... Hast nen radl für mich gesehen ?


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (3. September 2011)

Nee habs auf die schnelle mitn Iphone net geschafft in groß zu posten....

Hier nochmal in groß, eins ist von oben, eins von unten gefotot...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2011)

Genau den Ort hab ich mir schon bei den kleinen Bildern gedacht

@Emän: Hmmmh....die Transition Trailbikes sind echt schön...oder ein Nicolai Helius AM Pinion 
...oder der einfachhalber mal wieder ein Ghost. Das in der Klasse schaut ganz stabil aus
...oder doch ein 601.....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. September 2011)

Ist die Ausfahrt vom Elchshore... 
Aber eben "nur" im unteren bereich und es sieht jetzt nicht so aus als ob sie noch weiter hoch wollen...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2011)

Na zumindest wird man jetzt wieder gut über die Brombeeren kommen am Ende...oder

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. September 2011)

Japp des ist as einzig gute daran, die sind jetzt platt...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2011)

....da spricht der Walzenprofi 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. September 2011)

Jo, sur schauts aus...


----------



## Landus (4. September 2011)

Jaja, so ist das nunmal, oben am Einstieg zum Püttnerstrail liegt auch schon wieder das Holz quer über den Weg, hoffentlich räumen die das mal weg, das ewige drüberklettern jedes mal nervt vielleicht


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2011)

So ... Wieder was erledigt


----------



## LB Stefan (5. September 2011)

Und wie is er??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2011)

Der Name is vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber der Trail hat schon was. Is halt alles drin. Von hochalpin über Speed, verblockt und Wald. Am Ende is jetzt ne kleine gebaute sprungstrecke mit achterbahnkurven. Also so von einer in die nächste springen.

Die gegend an sich is halt auch schön 

@stawold ... Warst am hochkönig?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold ... Warst am hochkönig?



nein...freundin kommt und kriegt die kotzerei.hmpf.
des war donnerstag abend-ich hätt dir scho bescheid gsagt!!
aber ich hab bilder gekriegt: waren wohl an die hundert leute gleichzeitig im steig drin, hütte voll überfüllt.
im nachhinein bin ich ganz froh, sonst würd ich wohl nie wieder mitgehn 

soviel zum individualsport

war dann am samstag mit meinem alten spezl aus sinzing in der bad abbacher gegend unterwegs-haben da nen netten weg oberhalb der hanslberghütte bei oberndorf entdeckt...

aber ich hab da dann am nächsten tag meine erste 7- an der wand geschafft  jippiieee!! mit "echtem" sturz!


----------



## Supah Gee (6. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nein...freundin kommt und kriegt die kotzerei.hmpf.



Schwanger?!


----------



## franzam (6. September 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Schwanger?!



Schock den armen Kerl doch nicht so


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. September 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Schwanger?!





Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soviel zum individualsport


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. September 2011)

...schockiern kann mich nix mehr...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nein...freundin kommt und kriegt die kotzerei.hmpf.
> des war donnerstag abend-ich hätt dir scho bescheid gsagt!!
> aber ich hab bilder gekriegt: waren wohl an die hundert leute gleichzeitig im steig drin, hütte voll überfüllt.
> im nachhinein bin ich ganz froh, sonst würd ich wohl nie wieder mitgehn
> ...


 
aber wenn ich die berge immer so seh denk ich mir ... da will ich sein . man muss halt schauen dort unterwegs zu sein wo nicht alle sind . wildkogel war eigentlich ganz chillig und nicht überlaufen 

so ganz nebenbei bemerkt sieht das Wetter am WE im Moment noch gut aus in österreich ... könnt man schon wieder runterfahrn


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ganz nebenbei bemerkt sieht das Wetter am WE im Moment noch gut aus in österreich ... könnt man schon wieder runterfahrn



hmm, bekannte vo mir, die mittlerweilen auch schon nachwuchs haben, haben sich nächste woche diese hütte gemietet https://www.homelidays.de/2Fpejo/2Fhuette-chalet-39190de1.htm

die chance lass ich mir nicht entgehn-häng mich am montag da mal mit dran und schau wie lang ichs aushalt...
zufällig jemand in der gegend?


----------



## Supah Gee (8. September 2011)

Die schaut ja gmüadlich aus


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, bekannte vo mir, die mittlerweilen auch schon nachwuchs haben, haben sich nächste woche diese hütte gemietet https://www.homelidays.de/2Fpejo/2Fhuette-chalet-39190de1.htm
> 
> die chance lass ich mir nicht entgehn-häng mich am montag da mal mit dran und schau wie lang ichs aushalt...
> zufällig jemand in der gegend?


 
japp ... schaut schön aus die hütte ... wo auch immer das genau ist ... kannst ja am WE schon mal in die Richtung fahrn  

kauf dir mal ne lampe das mer mal wieder radlfahrn können

is eigentlich wer beim district ride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is eigentlich wer beim district ride?



kommt drauf an, wo ich am wochenende bin.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. September 2011)

Ich.....also zum Zuschauen halt


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wo ich am wochenende bin.


 
hmm wo bist denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

Willst du auch noch einen Kommentar abgeben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8703060#post8703060

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2011)

Meins funzt doch


----------



## franzam (8. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Meins funzt doch



Aber wie lange noch?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2011)

Solang er´s nicht benutzt 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm wo bist denn?



ich fahr morgen zwei wohnungen anschauen und wenn mir die noch nicht so zusagen, dann am samstag abend auch noch. wäre also wahrscheinlich im allgäu.
interesse am selbst hoch treten?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> interesse am selbst hoch treten?



Mit dem Corsair  ... Hmm

Bin übrigends cai dom angemeldet ... Aber das heisst gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mit dem Corsair  ... Hmm
> 
> Bin übrigends cai dom angemeldet ... Aber das heisst gar nix



Oh mei 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Hmm seh grad am okopf is der Rockies cup ... Also kann man ja gar net dort fahrn  ... da will man mal wieder hin und dann sowas  ... 

@walzenfahrer oder Jörg ... Bock auf ne Tour ? Kenn mich glaub ich schon gar nimmer aus daheim


----------



## speedy_j (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mit dem Corsair  ... Hmm



wenn du dir sicher bist, was du machen möchtest, dann kannst dich ja per funkübertragungsfernsprecheinrichtung mal bei mir melden.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm seh grad am okopf is der Rockies cup ...




??? ...da mußte dich aber verschaut haben!

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

oh mei ... geistige Umnachtung heut früh ... is ja im Oktober


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit Sonntag Oko...wennst schonmal da bis

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

wenn ich da bin dann wär das was 

hast netmal bock auf spicak? hat nimmer lang offen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn ich da bin dann wär das was
> 
> hast netmal bock auf spicak? hat nimmer lang offen



Wie lang haben denn di noch offen? ...und warst du schon mal auf der Strecke die von uns Richtung osten nur 70km weg ist...deren Name mir jetzt net einfällt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2011)

Ich bin übers we in den bergen... 
Sonst hätt ma schon mal wieder a schönes ründchen fahren können....


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie lang haben denn di noch offen? ...und warst du schon mal auf der Strecke die von uns Richtung osten nur 70km weg ist...deren Name mir jetzt net einfällt
> 
> G.



Bozi dar ? Oder was? Gibts die noch

Spicak ... Vorletztes WE ..


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bozi dar ? Oder was? Gibts die noch
> 
> Spicak ... Vorletztes WE ..



Ne, es gibt da noch was auf deutscher Seite. Find nur den Beitrag hier im Forum nimmer 


War heut mal aus Trainingszwecken mit 2 Rädern auf der Kösseine 






G.


----------



## franzam (9. September 2011)

Fährt sich bestimmt bescheiden, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Fährt sich bestimmt bescheiden, oder?



Ich hab natürlich nur die guten Eigenschaften der beiden Rädern genutzt, dadurch wars natürlich top...besonders die Schalteigenschaften bei 2 Rohloffnaben mit 28 Gängen...vom feinsten...da kann Pinion einpacken mit ihren 18 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, es gibt da noch was auf deutscher Seite. Find nur den Beitrag hier im Forum nimmer
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Hmm 70 km Richtung Osten is aber schon nen paar Jahre lang nimmer Deutschland 

Was soll da sein ? Strecke ... Lift?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm 70 km Richtung Osten is aber schon nen paar Jahre lang nimmer Deutschland
> 
> Was soll da sein ? Strecke ... Lift?



Ja Strecke mit Lift....so Richtung Plauen war des glaub ich.

Hab gerade mim Andy eroiert das du ja die CD-Strecke noch garnet kennst, oder? Deswegen wohl auch deine Anmeldung
Nimm nur den Downhiller mit....hat der andere Markus, der ja gewonnen hat, auch genommen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Ne die CD Strecke kenn ich net... Und es is ja auch gar Net sicher ob ich hin fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne die CD Strecke kenn ich net... Und es is ja auch gar Net sicher ob ich hin fahr



Wenn du die Strecke kennen würdest wäre deine Entscheidung leichter ...hehe 
Den Speedkick wie beim ersten Mal wirste net bekommen...einen Flowkick auch net...eher unterzucker oder ähnliches 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

Habs wiedergefundden...sind doch 90km und ist Richtung Zwiggau im Vogtland

http://www.vogtlandtourist.de/cgi-bin/click.bf?navid=1078&id=265&fb=Presse&fa=0&page=2010&sid=de

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Da könnt man ja mal hinfahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

Schoh....hab aber irgendwie niergens verläßliche Öffnungszeiten gefunden Warst du erfolgreicher??..?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

http://www.schoeneck.eu/DE/Bikewelt_Schoeneck/Downhill/Downhill.html

http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Bikewelt-Schöneck/106943902728570

Diesen Samstag wär offen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

Komm erst am Samstag von der Arbeit heim
Wie wärs denn mit dem 24.  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Lift macht doch erst um 1300 auf 

... 24. ... Meinst das weiß ich jetz schon


----------



## franzam (9. September 2011)

Schiieeck?
Mmh, Dunkeldeitschland?
Wo isn des?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2011)

Und Jörg ... Bist am okopf heut?

War gestern auf der kösseine ... Die haben ja fast überall Holz raus und gewütet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2011)

Bin gerade am überlegen...fühl mich heut komischerweise irgendwie zu grädert für bergabbolzen.
Aber deine ersten...na zumindest 2ten Versuche in den Daethwellys darf ich natürlich auch nicht verpassen
Dann würd ich halt mal 2 Räder mitnehmen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. September 2011)

mmh, caidom...16ten-18ten.
wärs ne woche später hätt ich den vorschlag gebracht, dass, wenn eh einer von uns unten is, wir doch nochmal alle zusammen runter könnten?
meints, des klappt heuer nochmal über ein verlängertes woend?

hm, wahrscheinlich bin ich wieder der, an dems scheitert...

ah, mein alter freund und kupferstecher aus würzburg fährt morgen mit ins val de sole. ich werd ihn mal bozen runterjagen  bin gespannt, hehehe...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen...fühl mich heut komischerweise irgendwie zu grädert für bergabbolzen.
> Aber deine ersten...na zumindest 2ten Versuche in den Daethwellys darf ich natürlich auch nicht verpassen
> Dann würd ich halt mal 2 Räder mitnehmen
> 
> G.




Bin ab 1300 dort ... Den Rest hab ich jetz net so ganz verstanden ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin ab 1300 dort ... Den Rest hab ich jetz net so ganz verstanden ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gut, werd dann auch so zwischen 13 und 14 oben sein....der Rest wird sich ergeben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2011)

@Emän:Was biste denn so schnell abgehauen..dein Essen, das du bestellt hast, ist gleich kurz drauf gekommen
Das Bedienungsmädel hat richtig überrascht geschaut wie wir gesagt haben "der ist schon weg"

G.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2011)

Ungduldige (nicht mehr) Jugend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän:Was biste denn so schnell abgehauen..dein Essen, das du bestellt hast, ist gleich kurz drauf gekommen
> Das Bedienungsmädel hat richtig überrascht geschaut wie wir gesagt haben "der ist schon weg"
> 
> G.



Ich hab nur ne currywurst bestellt die is net gegeben hat ... Schuld liegt nicht auf meiner Seite ...


----------



## franzam (11. September 2011)

Wenns keine Currywurst gegeben hätte, wäre ich auch entäuscht gewesen..


----------



## speedy_j (11. September 2011)

@eman
das mit dem dämpfer werde ich mal im winter in angriff nehmen. momentan stört mich die sache ja nicht. liegt vielleicht auch daran, das man bei meinem monsterfederweg so gut wie nie in den letzten bereich kommt, sondern immer schön mit viel sag fährt. 

wohnungsproblem ist auch gelöst.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ne currywurst bestellt die is net gegeben hat ... Schuld liegt nicht auf meiner Seite ...



War auch nur wegen meiner Umbestellung Da hatse halt ein Essen zuviel gebracht und dachte es ist halt deins

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenns keine Currywurst gegeben hätte, wäre ich auch entäuscht gewesen..



Keine Currywurst anzubieten ... Das geht eigentlich gar net 

Forstwirtschaft 2.0 ...
Und das aufm qualitätswanderweg  schlimm was zur Zeit auf kösseine und Schneeberg abgeht


----------



## franzam (12. September 2011)

Dafür kommt dann wieder grober Schotter drauf...


----------



## littledevil (12. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Keine Currywurst anzubieten ... Das geht eigentlich gar net
> 
> Forstwirtschaft 2.0 ...
> Und das aufm qualitätswanderweg  schlimm was zur Zeit auf kösseine und Schneeberg abgeht



Da bin ich auch 2 mal vorbei am Wochenede.. oh mei, ohne Worte!


----------



## speedy_j (12. September 2011)

das wars.....  

http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/bikepark/


----------



## LB Stefan (12. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Keine Currywurst anzubieten ... Das geht eigentlich gar net
> 
> Forstwirtschaft 2.0 ...
> Und das aufm qualitätswanderweg  schlimm was zur Zeit auf kösseine und Schneeberg abgeht



Oh man, des ist schon echt traurig 


Mhm war heut mal wieder nightriden.... hat mal wieder richtig spass gemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2011)

War auch in der Nacht ... Vollmond 





Oberammergau ... Traurig. Wer da schuld is weiß man net, sind denk ich mal beide Seiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2011)

Hät mir auch den Mond ausgesucht....da gehts leichter bergauf...evtl noch den Mars, der hätte eine 20000hm Abfahrt. Auf den Anderen ist doch ein recht heißes oder schwammiges Fahrgefühl...und von der erhöhten Bergaufabstrengung und den Lagerbelastungen ganz zuschweigen.


G.


----------



## ur-anus (13. September 2011)

Hätte mal eine zwischenfrage... was ist eigentlich aus der "downhillstrecke" im schönen waldershof geworden? tut sich da irgendwann was oder schau ich immer an den falschen stellen?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2011)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine zwischenfrage... was ist eigentlich aus der "downhillstrecke" im schönen waldershof geworden? tut sich da irgendwann was oder schau ich immer an den falschen stellen?



Interessante Frage...es gibt was zum selber hochfahren was man auf Tour schön mitnehmen kann. Aber was aus dem Pumpträck geworden ist weiß ich auch net.

@Speedy: Hab jetzt mal den Schritt gewagt und mir einen neuen Nicolai HC-Freerider geordert...der war so schön leise beim Fahren

G.


----------



## franzam (13. September 2011)

Ist aber noch nicht des mitn Pinion, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Ist aber noch nicht des mitn Pinion, oder?



Nein, ich kauf nur ausgereifte, alle Vorteile nutzende und funktionierende Systeme
Schau´mer mal wenns das noch in 2 Jahren gibt, vielleicht ein leichtes TourenPinionACHelius als Zweitrad
Oder die Canyonnabe kommt raus...dann werd ich auf dringlespeed meine Touren fahren

G.


----------



## speedy_j (13. September 2011)

hui, da hast aber ganz schön tief in die tasche gegriffen. na wenn du das ding mal hast, dann mach ich auch mal eine probefahrt. wann ist denn liefertermin?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .....wann ist denn liefertermin?



Bin ich selber noch im Glaskugelmodus

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Interessante Frage...es gibt was zum selber hochfahren was man auf Tour schön mitnehmen kann. Aber was aus dem Pumpträck geworden ist weiß ich auch net.
> 
> @Speedy: Hab jetzt mal den Schritt gewagt und mir einen neuen Nicolai HC-Freerider geordert...der war so schön leise beim Fahren
> 
> G.



HC freerider??
Wer wie was Maschine?? Ist aber Net auf der Seite oder hab ich grad was übersehen??


----------



## speedy_j (13. September 2011)

hc=hardcore

ich sehe schon, du bist zuviel mit frauen zusammen. normal sollte man das doch aus pornoproduktionen kennen .... hab ich mal vom schwäger meiner tante 3. grades gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. September 2011)

Ah okay, irgendwie war ich grad etwas geistig umnachtet 

Na da bin i ja mal gespannt 

@ jörgo: wie bist denn eigentlich die Woche in da werkl??
Könnten mal wieder weng fahren...


----------



## franzam (13. September 2011)

Ich hätte auch auf HillClimb getippt...


----------



## Supah Gee (14. September 2011)

Will auch mit


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch auf HillClimb getippt...



Wenn dann schon Heidefinischen Caller...aber es wird trotzdem schwarz

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ah okay, irgendwie war ich grad etwas geistig umnachtet
> 
> Na da bin i ja mal gespannt
> 
> ...



Ab wann ist denn immer so deine Freizeit....oder übrhaupt? Bin ansich normalzeitlich arbeiten die Woche

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2011)

Oh mei ... Sieht gar net so trocken aus

Samstag wär die letztes Chance auf spicak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

Passend zum Rennen gutes Wetter

Immer nen vollen Akku, der Eman

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2011)

damit ist die sache natürlich gestorben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

Feigling 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2011)

ne ... aber für wasserschlacht bin ich schon zu alt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

Feigling 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2011)

sagt der oberfeigling ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sagt der *oberfeigling *...



genau!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

Seit wann dürfen hier Frauen schreiben

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. September 2011)

seit wann müssen Frauen den Männern die Topropes einhängen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

Weil Männer intelligenter sind...und jetzt runter mit dir in den Keller zum Bier holen

G.


----------



## franzam (14. September 2011)

@Eman: Hast Du zufällig ne schöne Rundtour im Bayerischen Wald ( Richtung Arber) als GPX-Datei?


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2011)

Ich tu immer um 4 Feierabend machen... kann aber a eher weg wenns mal sein soll 
Freitag tu ich um 12 aufhören. Da könnt ma doch weng fahren... 
Wann hast du werkl aus am Freitag??


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. September 2011)

@Jörg: Bier ghört in Kühlschrank..net in Keller...
schon gelesen:

mei oh mei : http://www.chiemgau-online.de/portal/regioticker_rtid,14725.html


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich tu immer um 4 Feierabend machen... kann aber a eher weg wenns mal sein soll
> Freitag tu ich um 12 aufhören. Da könnt ma doch weng fahren...
> Wann hast du werkl aus am Freitag??



So 14 Uhr rum könnte ich Freitag schon fertig zuhause sein...Wetter soll ja auch bombastenmäßig werden

G.


----------



## Landus (14. September 2011)

> Hätte mal eine zwischenfrage... was ist eigentlich aus der  "downhillstrecke" im schönen waldershof geworden? tut sich da irgendwann  was oder schau ich immer an den falschen stellen?



Also bezüglich der Dirt-Strecke hab ich gerade erfahren, dass die bis jetzt noch keine Erde geliefert bekommen haben Tja, wird warscheinlich dieses Jahr nix mehr...


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So 14 Uhr rum könnte ich Freitag schon fertig zuhause sein...Wetter soll ja auch bombastenmäßig werden
> 
> G.



Naja des klingt doch nicht schlecht. Muss nur mal sehen hab nämlich glaub ich hinten raus Net all zu lange Zeit aber so ne kleine kösserrunde oder so ist bestimmt drin


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Eman: Hast Du zufällig ne schöne Rundtour im Bayerischen Wald ( Richtung Arber) als GPX-Datei?


 

ne ... war noch nie am arber 

hätt aber schon mal bock auf ne tour dahin


----------



## franzam (15. September 2011)

Werd mir morgen einen freien Tag können und vll. mal hin fahren 
Vielleicht aber auch nur Cherchov. Mal schaun wos mich hinverschlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

hätt morgen nen freien tag ... aber treten is so anstrengend


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2011)

Spicak morgen? muss man net viel treten


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

Hab mich grad zu Brixen entschieden ... Denk ich


----------



## LB Stefan (15. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab mich grad zu Brixen entschieden ... Denk ich



Hihi des hört sich so an wie:

"Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, glaub ich...)


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

Grad bei bergauf bergab .... VERTRIDER

Im Allgäu unterscheidet man wohl zwischen Gästen und mountainbikern


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2011)

wird das nicht fast überall so gemacht?

für brixen wünsche ich natürlich viel spaß 

werd wohl am samstag versuchen nach spicak zu kommen. auch wenn ich dann dort allein bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2011)

Verdammt...und ich schau mir umherschaltend voll den schmarrn an ...glaub ich

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2011)

Und das WoEnd drauf fahrn wir dann nach Schöneck

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

Ne nach laax


----------



## OLB EMan (15. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wird das nicht fast überall so gemacht?
> 
> für brixen wünsche ich natürlich viel spaß
> 
> werd wohl am samstag versuchen nach spicak zu kommen. auch wenn ich dann dort allein bin.



Die Entscheidung war voll schwer ... Spicak wär auch nochmal schön gewesen.


----------



## ur-anus (15. September 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Also bezüglich der Dirt-Strecke hab ich gerade erfahren, dass die bis jetzt noch keine Erde geliefert bekommen haben Tja, wird warscheinlich dieses Jahr nix mehr...



schade, dacht ich hätte gelesen, dass sich die strecke an der am oko orientiert, also nicht nur dirtline. naja...
ich geh am wochenende meine restlichen bergfahrten am oko verballern und weihe gleichzeitig mein seit 2,5 jahren aufgebautes team dh ein. Endlich hab ich einen downhiller, denn nach der aktuellen freeride tut man sich am oko mit einem freeridebike ja ziemlich schwer


----------



## LB Stefan (16. September 2011)

@ jörgo
Dann bin ich heut mal um 1400 bei dir ja?? 
Kleine runde Richtung kössaine??


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo
> Dann bin ich heut mal um 1400 bei dir ja??
> Kleine runde Richtung kössaine??



Könnten auch Steinwald cruisen....aber Kösser ist auch gut...also 14 Uhr bei mirsen

G.


----------



## Ray (16. September 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2011)

Deine Bremsfinger schauen fast aus wie Hörnchen 

G.


----------



## Ray (16. September 2011)

Hörnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2011)

rein optisch passt du aber eher zum eman. der verursacht mit seiner kleidung auch immer augenkrebs.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2011)

Brixen ... Geil  macht richtig Fun bei Trockenheit ...

Bei nässe dürfte es aber sehr sehr interessant werden 

@Speedy ... Wenn alle so rumfahren würden wie du, wär es ganz schön trist und langweilig da draußen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2011)

Ohne Podiumsplatz brauchst du fei garnimmer heim kommen 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei nässe dürfte es aber sehr sehr interessant werden




dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht. 




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohne Podiumsplatz brauchst du fei garnimmer heim kommen
> 
> G.



genau! also gibt dir mal mühe!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2011)

Nix richtig gemacht ... Is echt schön hier  
Das Rennen muss man ja nicht mitfahrn

Hab die startnummer 2 ... Oh oh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nix richtig gemacht ... Is echt schön hier
> Das Rennen muss man ja nicht mitfahrn



stimmt ich hätte ja morgen beim domcai glänzen können 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab die startnummer 2 ... Oh oh



sind doch schon mal gute vorboten.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2011)

Es regnet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2011)

Na dann hoffe mal das es auch oben nur regnet 
Haste weiche Modderreifen dabei...

G.


----------



## franzam (17. September 2011)

So, waren gestern im Böhmer-/bayerischen Wald unterwegs. Viele schöne Wegerln und super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2011)

Die ganze Nacht regen ... Ich hab Angst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Du schaffst das schon


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Wenn war nommal start? Wir müssen doch daumen drücken
Er wird wohl jetzt gerade vorsichtshalber nochmal 3-4 mal die komplette Strecke fahren um sich an die Bedingungen zu gewöhnen

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Start ist 14:00 Uhr. Bis dahin kann er sich gut warmfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Ja scheint etwas nebelig auf der Plose zu sein, wenn man sich die Wäcäms so betrachtet
Aber was viel wichtiger ist...jetzt regnets hier auch und das Wetterradar ist ja mal überaus pessemistisch was Besserrung angeht

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Mmh, sieht nach ganzen Tag Pisswetter aus. 
Dann leg ich halt mal einen Schraubtag ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Bei mir ist nichts kaputt...fahr ja Morewood, Singlespeed und Rohloff ...müßte also irgendwelche Teile umschrauben

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Sooo, jetzt heißts Daumen drücken !


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Sooo, jetzt heißts Daumen drücken !



Hmmh...theoretisch müßte er jetzt unten sein

Warten wir mal auf Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

Hmmh....er meldet sich nicht...es wird doch nichts passiert sein

@Franzam: Und haste geschraubt, hoffentlich am 901. Dann kannste gleich nächsten Samstag mit nach Schöneck zum Bergabfahren mitfahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2011)

Man hab ich abgeloost ... War selten so hilfslos 

Rechtes klickpedal is schwer rein gegangen und noch schwerer raus ... Keine Ahnung warum ...  Mann hatte ich Angst 

Regen is nicht meine Welt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Man hab ich abgeloost ... War selten so hilfslos
> 
> Rechtes klickpedal is schwer rein gegangen und noch schwerer raus ... Keine Ahnung warum ...  Mann hatte ich Angst
> 
> ...



Und das heißt im Ergebnis?...oder müssen wir erst warten bis es auf der Caidomseite steht

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

Alles muß man bei ihm raus betteln


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

@Jörg: Bei mir geht jetzt arbeitsmäßig die Hauptsaison los -> keine Zeit mehr.

und außerdem kann man ja mit dem 901 überhaupt nicht fahren - unmögliche Geometrie etc.. 
Da braucht man jetzt schon ein 601....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: Bei mir geht jetzt arbeitsmäßig die Hauptsaison los -> keine Zeit mehr.
> 
> und außerdem kann man ja mit dem 901 überhaupt nicht fahren - unmögliche Geometrie etc..
> Da braucht man jetzt schon ein 601....



Mußt ja nur den 9er umdrehen, dann klappts auch wieder mit dem fahren
Wie heißt deine Essensverkaufsstelle nommal...Goldnes Reh, oder? Glaub wir müssen mal schauen was du da immer treibst und ob man wirklich essen kann was du da verkaufst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und das heißt im Ergebnis?...oder müssen wir erst warten bis es auf der Caidomseite steht
> 
> G.



<100  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> <100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ist des jetzt des größer oder des kleiner Zeichen...ich komm da immer durcheinander

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

...oke...habs gegugelt also zwischen 1 und 99...wieviel sind denn gestartet?

G.


----------



## franzam (18. September 2011)

48 Starter?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> 48 Starter?



Hmmh...irgendwie find ich auch nur dubioses im Internet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. September 2011)

Platzierung is vollkommen wurscht

Entscheidend is, wie abgekackt ich in der zweiten rennhälfte hab... Das klickpedal hatte da sicher seinen Anteil, aber nicht nur. In garmisch damals bei ähnlichen bedingungen hab ich mich ähnlich angestellt ... 

Aber überlebt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2011)

Sauber eman!!ich hab an dich gedacht: bei mir wars voll zum kotzen, der bikepark in dem tal dahinten hatte schon die saison beendet und ansonsten wrs kein richtiges bike-mekka. mittwoch bin ich rüber nach bozen, waren aber dann doch eineinhalb stunden fahrtzeit einfach. in bozen war aber alles spitze, wahnsinn, was ihr mir schon ales gezeigt und beigebracht habt-ich fühl mich allein in bozen wie zuhause  in ritten wird allerdings wohl wirklich streng kontrolliert-bin zweimal gewarnt worden von einheimischen jungs...naja.

dewegen wollt ich freitag früh auch nach brixen fahrn und den eman unterstützen.
naja-donnerstag trag ich mein rad ne komische treppe zu meinem auto runter, stürz und fall mit dem linken handgelenk in die bremsscheibe
alle sehnen, alle nerven und zwei adern durch.
zusammengeflickt im italienischen krankenhaus, mit dem zug am samstag über trient und insbruck nach würzburg. 14 stunden unterwegs, nachts hier in die notaufnahme. 
und am donnerstag schneidens mich unter narkose nochmal im uniklinikum würzburg auf, weil keiner weiß was los is und des alles nicht so recht lustig ist.
geiler urlaub.
lampe, bandit, keile und friends kann ich mir erstmal sparen


----------



## Supah Gee (19. September 2011)

Was machst du für Sachen??? 

Son Schei§ 

Schau bloß dass du schnell wieder auf die Beine (Hände  ) kommst!
Gute Besserung


----------



## franzam (19. September 2011)

Oh mei, da ist die Saison rum

Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2011)

...Ob dir die Krankenkasse die Geschichte abnimmt 
Na auf jedenfall mal schnelle Heilung, wenn des denn mit den Sehnen überhaupt schnell gehen kann

Oh mei...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (19. September 2011)

Aua, das klingt fies. Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung


----------



## Brixton (19. September 2011)

Würde evtl. am WE je nach Witterung noch mal an Arber fahren. Haben da ne brauchbare Route mit gut Trailanteil. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> alle sehnen, alle nerven und zwei adern durch.



auch von mir gute Besserung Otti

hättste dich gemeldet als de in I. warst - hätte dich mit dem Auto auch schnell(er) in den Norden befördern können ...


----------



## LB Stefan (19. September 2011)

Oh man... Otti... 
Von mir natürlich auch gute Besserung und dast möglichst schnell wieder fit wirst 
Alles Gute!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Sauber eman!!ich hab an dich gedacht: bei mir wars voll zum kotzen, der bikepark in dem tal dahinten hatte schon die saison beendet und ansonsten wrs kein richtiges bike-mekka. mittwoch bin ich rüber nach bozen, waren aber dann doch eineinhalb stunden fahrtzeit einfach. in bozen war aber alles spitze, wahnsinn, was ihr mir schon ales gezeigt und beigebracht habt-ich fühl mich allein in bozen wie zuhause  in ritten wird allerdings wohl wirklich streng kontrolliert-bin zweimal gewarnt worden von einheimischen jungs...naja.
> 
> dewegen wollt ich freitag früh auch nach brixen fahrn und den eman unterstützen.
> naja-donnerstag trag ich mein rad ne komische treppe zu meinem auto runter, stürz und fall mit dem linken handgelenk in die bremsscheibe
> ...


 
oh mei ... da is es mir ja noch gut ergangen  na wünsch dir alles gute und einigermaßen schnelle heilung ... sehnen is ne sehr unschöne sache.

ich hab mir grad die klickpedale angeschaut ... die sind in ordnung ... aber auf der anderen seite war nen supergau  
in anbetracht dessen kann ich jetzt verstehen warum ich angst hatte (für nicht klickpedalfahrer -> um ausm pedal zu kommen muss man den schuh rausdrehen ... )

heut früh dacht ich noch das der rechte daumen was abbekommen hat ... aber is wohl nur ne muskelprellung. -> sonst wärs megaärgerlich gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2011)

Sieht aus wie der Bender der durch ein Loch in der Wand schsut 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der Bender der durch ein Loch in der Wand schsut
> 
> G.


 

was durch die wand?

http://www.scribd.com/doc/65415831/CAIdom-Male


----------



## franzam (19. September 2011)

Oje, Eman, bei der CleatStellung führt ja das Ausklicken schon zu ner Hüft-, bzw. Knieluxation 
Solltest vielleicht deinen Mechaniker ins Gewissen reden, oder auch dem Alter angemessen auf Clipless umsteigen


----------



## OLB EMan (19. September 2011)

hehe ... eine schraube hätt ich fast schon verloren ... unfähiger mechaniker ... werd den mal zusammensch... müssen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. September 2011)

Hey leute!!
ihr seid die besten-danke!!
freitag weiß ich mehr...
und kilkenny: ich hab dran gedacht!!! danke dir!!des freut mich!!
ich bin überzeugt, dass des sogar jeder von euch gmacht hätt!

nur musst ich wohl erstmal zwischen millionen irrer in tracht und dirndl und später dann zwischen tausend idioten mit nünberg und werder bremen fanklamotten stranden und zweimal den zug verpassen, bevor ich einseh, dasses auch schiefgehn hätte können 

ohmei-ich hab da zweimal den abschaum der menschheit live auf ihrem weg in den untergang begleitet...das komische land voller primaten und maden geht einfach nicht unter...krass!! alle besoffen und aggressiv...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was durch die wand?
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/65415831/CAIdom-Male



Sollte schaut heißen  ...irgendwann hohl ich mir ne andere Tastatur, bei der trifft man die Tasten net

Naja, bist ja noch unter die ersten 10% gekommen. Das war doch beim Caidom immer meine Mengenlehreplatzierung....wirst halt auch net jünger
Wobei ich bei der Strecke wohl im hinteren Drittel bis zum Schluß feststecken würde

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja-donnerstag trag ich mein rad ne komische treppe zu meinem auto runter, stürz und fall mit dem linken handgelenk in die bremsscheibe
> alle sehnen, alle nerven und zwei adern durch.
> )



sachen gibt es, da denkste nicht dran.... 
so einen blödsinn machste aber nicht noch mal, das nächste mal wird die treppe gefahren!

sie zu, das du schnell wieder auf die beine (hände) kommst.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2011)

@Emän: Bist der Dazwischenquetscher bei 1:55 du???...ist der einzige mit grünem Helm gewesen den ich gesehen hab!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBQFAzHYgMM

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2011)

jep, das war er. die haltung ist unverkennbar.

edit: bei 9:25 wird er auch noch überholt und der rucksack ist auf halb acht. da ist wohl mehr an dem tag schief gegangen.
der fahrer vom video macht einen ganz fitten eindruck, wenn man es laufen lassen kann. aber ich bin froh, dass ich mich hab nicht überreden lassen. das wäre nur wieder böse geendet, bei den verhältnissen.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2011)

> jep, das war er. die haltung ist unverkennbar.



schoh, gell 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2011)

und bei 28:25 hat er ihn wieder. mei bu, i bin stolz af di.  wobei das wahrscheinlich auch dem platten geschuldet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2011)

Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun?

Das bei 9:25 war das steilstück ... Ich war da kurz vorher auf der Wiese aufm Boden und net eingeklickt und musst erst nen leicht schiefen Lenker einkalibrieren  ...

Der Fahrer aufm Video hatte sicher wetscreams drauf ... Das erklärt das abkacken am Start und die Geschwindigkeit in diesem steilstück ... mit standardbereifung geht das so in der Art eher net.
Ardent vorn war glaub ich net so klug


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2011)

So und jetz lassen wir dieses Thema ... Ich bin froh das mir durch diese Dummheit mitm klickpedal nix grösseres passiert ist. Das hätt ganz anders ausgehen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ........Ardent vorn war glaub ich net so klug




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## franzam (20. September 2011)

Besser als Nobby Nic


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2011)

...oder Big Äppel 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2011)

Soll das heissen der is net gut? Bzw. schlechter als nen minion ... Denk net  

Traurig is, das ich nen swampthing gehabt hätte 

Egal ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Soll das heissen der is net gut? Bzw. schlechter als nen minion ... Denk net
> 
> Traurig is, das ich nen swampthing gehabt hätte
> 
> Egal ...



Ne...aber bin schon davon ausgegangen das du nen Modderreifem fährst...

G:


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2011)

Ich hab doch selbst net gedacht das ich bei den bedingungen starten würde  reifen hatt ich sicher nicht die richtigen drauf. Oder anders gesagt viel schlechtere reifen hätts nicht gegeben. Aber das wär ohne das klickpedalproblem sekundär gewesen, weil ab da wo schlammreifen was bringen eh keiner überholen kann und man da wo man treten muss abstand gewinnt.

Trotzdem denk ich das im nachhinein betrachtet echte schlammreifen nicht ganz falsch waren


----------



## franzam (20. September 2011)

Dann halt beim nächsten mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (22. September 2011)

Wer isn eigentlich den  Epic-Trail mit permanent angezogener Bremse runter? Alles aufgeackert


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> wer isn eigentlich den  epic-trail mit permanent angezogener bremse runter? Alles aufgeackert



......

g.


----------



## Supah Gee (23. September 2011)

@Jörg
Also Schöneck werd ich net mitfahren, schaut iwie net so spannend aus...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us0ueG9RZ98"]Downhill SchÃ¶neck by Reinhard 2011-05-07 (2)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2011)

Fahren heut als Ausweichprogramm mal vom Silberhaus zum Waldstein rüber. Lang nimmer gemacht
Also wer Lust hat, Treffpunkt 13Uhr Silberhaus.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. September 2011)

Ah verdammt hab's zu spät gelesen sonst wär ich dabei gewesen  
Viel Spaß


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2011)

Ja, war ne spaßige groooße Runde 
Sind die Runde gefahren, die wir glaub ich 2006 zum letzten mal gedüst sind.
Kann mich noch so gut daran erinnern, weil ich damals im dichten Nebel fast den klassischen Erschöpfungstod gestorben wär:kotz:
Haben nämlich den höhenmetervernichtenden legendären R-Weg zum Schluß auch noch mitgenommen
Nur kurz davor hatten wir mit einer Reihe nicht enden wollender neuartiger Wegsperrungen zu kämpfen






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2011)

Das erreicht ja ne ganz neue dimension der wegsperrung und waldabholzung ...

Bin grad in bad wildbad ... Der Speedy hatte angst davor und is nach Ausreden heim gefahrn (von Lac Blanc  )

Lac Blanc is nen sehr kompletter geiler Park ... Leider erreichte die liftwartezeit heute winterbergniveau ... Nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall nochmal hin


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

wie, Angst vor Bad Wildbad? Wie das? Fahrt ihr nur DH2?


----------



## Supah Gee (24. September 2011)

Leck is des viel Holz 

War heut mal in da fränkischen Schweiz Singletrails abflowen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> wie, Angst vor Bad Wildbad? Wie das? Fahrt ihr nur DH2?



Er kennt doch wildbad gar net


----------



## speedy_j (24. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Er kennt doch wildbad gar net



er denkt gerade daran gesund in seinen neuen job zu starten. 

hab 4,5 stunden gebraucht. ist ne ganz schöne ecke und friedrichshafen - lac blanc wird bei google auch mit 3,5 stunden angegeben.


----------



## 0815p (25. September 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Leck is des viel Holz
> 
> War heut mal in da fränkischen Schweiz Singletrails abflowen



wann und wo warst den unterwegs???, habe heut einige biker gsehen, recht ungewöhnlich für die fränkische


----------



## Supah Gee (25. September 2011)

Start um 13 Uhr in Buchau, dann die Pegnitz,Pottenstein Tour.
35 km 950hm 3h 

So nen Flow kennt ma im Fichtelgebirge echt überhaupt net


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> er denkt gerade daran gesund in seinen neuen job zu starten.
> 
> hab 4,5 stunden gebraucht. ist ne ganz schöne ecke und friedrichshafen - lac blanc wird bei google auch mit 3,5 stunden angegeben.



So ... Wildbad überlebt 

Irgendwie gibt's da immer mehr Steine . Aber immer wieder schön dort  und mehr Flow als der okopf


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2011)

wie schauts eigentlich mit dem nächsten langen WE aus? wer was geplant?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2011)

Ich hab kein langes WoEnd

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (26. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab kein langes WoEnd
> 
> G.



Hab gar kein WE


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2011)

Oke, du hast gewonnen...und ich bin froh verloren zu haben 

G.


----------



## franzam (26. September 2011)

Ich hätte Dir den Sieg schon gegönnt..


----------



## OLB EMan (26. September 2011)

Oh mei


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich mit dem nächsten langen WE aus? wer was geplant?



fürs wochenende bin ich wohl raus. hab noch zu viele andere sachen zu erledigen. war auch ganz gut, dass ich den sonntag hier schon hatte, zum ordnung machen, sonst wäre das jetzt ganz schön in stress ausgeartet.


----------



## Ray (27. September 2011)

Jungs, gebt mir mal bitte ein paar likes, es kann nicht sein, dass ich heute vom Bettendownhill geschlagen werde. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/986582


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> fürs wochenende bin ich wohl raus. hab noch zu viele andere sachen zu erledigen. war auch ganz gut, dass ich den sonntag hier schon hatte, zum ordnung machen, sonst wäre das jetzt ganz schön in stress ausgeartet.



Von dir hab ich eh nix anderes erwartet


----------



## franzam (28. September 2011)

@jörg: was ist Wegemäßig vom Silberhaus zum Waldstein ( und retour) zu empfehlen?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2011)

Naja, da würde ich immer klassisch fahren. Also hinwärts über den Schneeberg-Rudolfstein-Weißenstätter See-Waldstein (H-Weg) vorm Waldstein geht auch Forststraße zum Ausweichen, wobei man beides hochfahren kann und rückwärts entweder wieder klassisch fast über den Schneeberg zum Nußhardt und normal zurrück.
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht welche Bezeichnung der Zurrücksingletrail gleich nach Weißenstadt hat...der ist nämlich wichtig, also weil er genial ist und das bergauffahren dann net so langweilig ist...mal den Emän fragen.
Oder zurrück wie wir nur zum R-Weg hoch und den runter und direkt zum Silberhaus.
Oder in der Mitte des R-Wegs mal links einen unbekannten Megatrail links Richtung Röslau runter...bei deiner Fitnes ja kei Problem 
Oder wenn wir schon bei deiner Fitnes sind kannst du beim Hinweg locker nach dem Weißenstätter See noch den Epprechtstein vorm Waldstein mit reinnehmen...mußt ich auch mal machen...pohh antrengend.
Man hat aber in jedenfall gute Steigungen drinnen

Usw...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2011)

Der Andi hat was von Brunek gesagt ... Das hab ich ja noch gar Net gewusst 

http://www.freeride-kronplatz.com/


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der Andi hat was von Brunek gesagt ... Das hab ich ja noch gar Net gewusst
> 
> http://www.freeride-kronplatz.com/



Da waren wir 3 doch schonmal...oder warste da net dabei???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2011)

Stimmt da warste garnet dabei...da mußte ich immer vorne weg fahren 
Das war wo der Peter Caidom mit gefahren ist...und ich glaub der Albi mir  vorher noch von diesem Kronplatz erzählt hat...was ja günstig lag.

G.


----------



## franzam (28. September 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, da würde ich immer klassisch fahren. Also hinwärts über den Schneeberg-Rudolfstein-Weißenstätter See-Waldstein (H-Weg) vorm Waldstein geht auch Forststraße zum Ausweichen, wobei man beides hochfahren kann und rückwärts entweder wieder klassisch fast über den Schneeberg zum Nußhardt und normal zurrück.
> Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht welche Bezeichnung der Zurrücksingletrail gleich nach Weißenstadt hat...der ist nämlich wichtig, also weil er genial ist und das bergauffahren dann net so langweilig ist...mal den Emän fragen.
> Oder zurrück wie wir nur zum R-Weg hoch und den runter und direkt zum Silberhaus.
> Oder in der Mitte des R-Wegs mal links einen unbekannten Megatrail links Richtung Röslau runter...bei deiner Fitnes ja kei Problem
> ...




Merci Jörg! 

Also Eman, hast einen Tip oder vll. gleich GPX?

Ach ja, der Zurrücksingletrail ist der E-Weg, den fahr ich schon seit Nochnichtfederungsära 
Aber der MegaSingletrail..


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2011)

Ne ... hab da nix da ich schon ewig nimmer dort war. 

Zurücksingletrail über die Weissenhaider Mühle ? Könnt der Q Weg sein, wobei der evtl. erst weiter oben drauftrifft.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2011)

so..ich meld mich hier mal mitten aus meinem prüfungsstreß...
habt ihr im oktober irgendwelche fahrten über wochenenden nach italien oder so geplant,wo man sich evtl. anschließen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2011)

hmm ... dieses WE


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2011)

oh maaann!! sieht gut aus!!
dann mal schon viel spaß von meiner seite aus!!
...und denkt doch mal an mich


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> oh maaann!! sieht gut aus!!
> dann mal schon viel spaß von meiner seite aus!!
> ...und denkt doch mal an mich


 

was macht eigentlich die hand? wirds wieder?


----------



## ecols (29. September 2011)

Gestern haben wir ein bisschen gespielt..  Ich hoffe es gefällt!

(click for big)


----------



## Supah Gee (29. September 2011)

@Jörg
Morgen Früh Zeit für ne Epic Trail Runde?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was macht eigentlich die hand? wirds wieder?



hmm-da von bin ich überzeugt 
die op vor ner woche hat hoffnung gmacht-die finger gehn zumindest. sind "nur" diese zwei riesigen sehnen durch, die die hand beugen, eine davon soll nur ein ersatzlager aus der steinzeit sein. die nerven für die handinnenfläche sind auch durch. von der sehne vom daumen und dem nerv dazu is nur die hälfte durch.
zum glück is so ne bremsscheibe rund-kurz vor der pulsader war se weg 
des wird scho wieder-jetzt erst mal gips...

und die leck-mich-am-arsch-pillen hauen echt rein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2011)

Hab gestern auch mitgespielt




[/URL]


@Suppentschi: In der Früh komm ich net aus dem Bett Was treibt den der Stefan morgen, vielleicht hat er ja Mittag Arbeitsende

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. September 2011)

Scho wach? Ich werd dann jetz starten...Von Ebnath aus... Also 10min bin ich noch daheim...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Scho wach? Ich werd dann jetz starten...Von Ebnath aus... Also 10min bin ich noch daheim...



Fast So früh kom ich net auf die Räder erzähl auf jedenfall mal wie der Trail aussieht.
Wenns gar so schlimm ist muß man wohl mal den Schwierigkeitgrad in 2 Passagen erhöhen...

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (30. September 2011)

So wieder zurück...

Epic Shore is 

Also kaputt gebremst is er net, 2,3 Spuren sind mir aufgefallen....hab auch 1 oder 2 rein gemacht 
Aber fürs 2. Mal fahren und net wissen was nach der nächsten Kurve kommt wars optimal 
Burgstein und Kaiserfelsen warn auch optimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2011)

Na, dann scheinen ja wieder ein paar Nadeln auf den Trail gefallen zu sein 

G.


----------



## franzam (30. September 2011)

Es herbstelt...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2011)

....in allen Farben bei perfektem Licht mit max. rollernden Bedingungen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2011)

Bruneck / kronplatz war gut ... Macht echt Spaß die Strecke  is bisher an mir vorbeigegangen das es die strecke überhaupt gibt

Brixen is kaputt hat der Andi gesagt ...querliegende Bäume ohne Ende. Irgendwie krass, da ja beim Rennen noch alles ok war ... Muss wohl direkt an diesem Sonntag noch passiert sein

Gardasee is jetz chillig mal ohne große Lifthektik 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist das die Antenne von deinem Händy 

Hört das in Bruneck immernoch so abrupt auf und man muß zum Lift zurück radeln, oder gehts mittlerweile nach links weiter?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2011)

Japp ... Aber is doch halb so wild ... Rollt doch ohne treten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

Vorgestern im Siebensterngebirge...an den AdolfdropsBC im tiefdunklen Wald, gleich hinter dem Lebkuchenhaus







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2011)

Hm Wetter ist ja Wahnsinn im Moment... 
Heut wer Lust ne runde zu fahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin heut schon im Okoraum unterwegs...aber nur zum Rumspielen 
Muß heut ja auch noch in die Arbeit 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2011)

Wann bist denn dann wo unterwegs??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

Da kann ich netmal auch nur annähernd eine Prognose abgeben 
Weiß nur das ich ab so 13Uhr dorten bin.....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2011)

Ah okay. 1300 hänky??


----------



## Ray (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde heute beide Räder einpacken muss schließlich das Lyrikmonster im 301 testen. Bin ab ca 13.15 da.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich eben mein 2tes Rad rauß

Jepp, werd so um 13 NulNull beim Hänky aufschlagen

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (3. Oktober 2011)

servus ,
aufschlagen könnt weh tun jörg 
kannst mal meine rippe fragen 
hab mi mal vor langerweile da wieder angemeldet ...
is scho gemein so ein wetter und es geht nix 

aber mach mich dann mal zu fuß richtung turm vor meiner haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> servus ,
> aufschlagen könnt weh tun jörg
> kannst mal meine rippe fragen
> hab mi mal vor langerweile da wieder angemeldet ...
> ...



Gute Besserung auf jedenfall mal....machst wohl ein wenig Trailpflege

G.


----------



## Ray (3. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989803

Voten... voten... voten... sonst wird wieder irgend ein langweiliges Fahrrad ohne Fahrer Foto des Tages!


----------



## lettenpeter (3. Oktober 2011)

danke danke 

naja des wäre etwas zuviel gewesen 
keine richtigen  belastungen möglich 

hab mal unterhalb vom katzentrögel nach alternativen geschaut zwecks schöneren aus dem wald fahren 
aber mußt feststellen das auf der seite alles zu dicht und boden zu schlecht is  der untere trail is aber freigesägt hab i gesehn 
also bleibts erstmal beim kiebizshore


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Oktober 2011)

@franzam

Sakrischn dank fürs Guiden gestern!!!
Epic geht ma immer no ned ausn kopf.

Nächsten Sonntag Nachmittag wieder???


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2011)

@Lettenpeter: Wenn dann schon Kibitzvertshore 

@Kiste: Richtig gut isser erst bei Nässe und Nebelwetter, wenn kein Mensch sich rauswagt...dann will man nichts anderes mehr 

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Jörg: Brauch mal einen Geid für die anderen Trails an der Kösser! Kaiser und was weiß ich noch?
Morgen hast nicht zufällig zeit am nachmittag? 

Oder Steinwald?


----------



## folienmaster (3. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989803
> 
> Voten... voten... voten... sonst wird wieder irgend ein langweiliges Fahrrad ohne Fahrer Foto des Tages!



Von eurem Rumgehopse  heut nur ein Bild geschossen? 

Ok hab den Button mal gedrückt.


----------



## lettenpeter (3. Oktober 2011)

" Vert " hört sich heftig an jörg 

hmmm naja an der ein oder anderen stelle


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Brauch mal einen Geid für die anderen Trails an der Kösser! Kaiser und was weiß ich noch?
> Morgen hast nicht zufällig zeit am nachmittag?
> 
> Oder Steinwald?



Bin morgen...mittlerweile heute...kleddern im Steinwald.
Aber Steinwald kennste doch komplett...fast komplett

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Oktober 2011)

@ franzam. 
Ich könnt dich heut a a bissl guiden bin aber erst ab frühestens 1645 in irgendwo... 
Viel Kaffee können wir da nimmer trinken. Außer ich fahr vorher nochmal heim und hol meine Lampe dann wird aber 1645 nicht zu schaffen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Oktober 2011)

mmh. 16.45 is mir zu spät. Wie siehts denn Sa nachm. aus? geht da vl. was zam?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2011)

Samstag ist doch schonmal ein Tag wo noch nichts ist Da könnten wir dann evtl. den ersten Schnee unter den Stollen haben 

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kiste: Richtig gut isser erst bei Nässe und Nebelwetter, wenn kein Mensch sich rauswagt...dann will man nichts anderes mehr
> 
> G.



Mußt bedenken das ihr in ner anderen Liega wie ich fahrt....für mich hats auch so gereicht

Sa ...wär ich a dabei


----------



## franzam (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn s die Arbeit zulässt, will ich auf jeden Fall fahren.

@ Kiste: mußt dir für den Herbst noch Reifen mit weicher Gummimischung zulegen.
Und was Jörg betrifft: wir können ja hinterhertragen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2011)

So ein Käsepopäse, wenns kalt ist gript Nässe genauso wie bei Trockenheit...zumindest zu 83,729% 

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Oktober 2011)

aber wenns warm ist grippt Nässe nur zu 63,251% ! 
nur stellt sich die Frage sind 10° kalt oder warm


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> aber wenns warm ist grippt Nässe nur zu 63,251% !
> nur stellt sich die Frage sind 10° kalt oder warm



Beim Bier zu warm und beim baden zu kalt 

Reifen hätte ich ja genug...aber mit den DT Felgen macht das doch keinen Spaß die umzureifen


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> aber wenns warm ist grippt Nässe nur zu 63,251% !
> nur stellt sich die Frage sind 10° kalt oder warm



Es stellt sich eher die Frage ob es überhaupt kalte 10° warm wird am WoEnd

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Schnee am woende ist gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich. 

Wetterbericht von b'grün


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2011)

mäßiger Schneefall ... 

Ich bin mal wieder im lande ... Radlfahrn geht auf jedenfall wohl eher net


----------



## Ray (6. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein Versuch das Heck kommen zu lassen. Weiter habe ich mich nicht getraut bzw. konnte ich es nicht steuern. Vielleicht schaffst Du das besser Jörg. Und Hochkant wäre evt. auch noch besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja hochkant ist glaub ich ein muß an der Stelle. 

@Eman: Nimmst wohl nur dein Zuckergußrad mit rauf 

G.


----------



## ur-anus (6. Oktober 2011)

Am sa wollte ich auch von kössain aus starten, evtl darf ich mich ja anschliessen...? ich bastel mir einfach meine swampthings ans radl, des basst dann scho..


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Nimmst wohl nur dein Zuckergußrad mit rauf
> 
> G.



Knapp über 0 grad und viel Wasser is Net gut 

Geht morgen was? Zumindest trocken von oben


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2011)

Morgen ist kälter angesagt wie heut ...aber zum Tourenfahren bocken mich die Bedingen auch net wirklich 
Werd wohl nur ne Runde Bikebouldern...die nächsten 3-5h sollen je regenfrei sein...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (8. Oktober 2011)

ohje...ich hab die letzten 2 monate den sommer verpasst  

habt ihr empfehlungen für lampen und evtl. spikereifen?ich muss die verlorenen 2 monate wohl im winter nachholen


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2011)

2x sowas -1 am Bike, eine am Helm:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170513862328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Schwalbe icespiker pro in2,35


----------



## teatimetom (8. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Knapp über 0 grad und viel Wasser is Net gut
> 
> Geht morgen was? Zumindest trocken von oben



Hey Markus,
wäre dann auch wieder anwesend. 
was / wo fährst du morgen ?
Schneefallgrenze zur Zeit bei 700m im Bayerwald, Talstation Lift ca 800m 

war am Freitag schon bei 2° und Hagel am Geisskopf, da war Schneefallgrenze noch 1000m.  schön wars


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ohje...ich hab die letzten 2 monate den sommer verpasst
> 
> habt ihr empfehlungen für lampen und evtl. spikereifen?ich muss die verlorenen 2 monate wohl im winter nachholen



Ja billiger für so viel Licht geht natürlich wirklich nimmer

Als Preisausgleich werd ich aber dafür die Kombination Wilma am Lenker und Piko am Helm empfehlen

Und als Schpeikreifen natürlich den FreddysRevänsch.

Zum Wetter kann ich nur sagen...sowas von ungemütlich draußen..wir hab auch alle das Rad im Auto stehen lassen und sind zufuß luftschnappen gegangen


G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> 2x sowas -1 am Bike, eine am Helm:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/170513862328?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Schwalbe icespiker pro in2,35



Wow das trifft genau die Vorstellungen meines Studenten geldbeutels!wie lang hält der akku in etwa?aus Hongkong ....


----------



## lettenpeter (8. Oktober 2011)

servus ...

piko am helm is gut  hab i au jetzt 
konnt aber bis jetzt nur 1 mal richtig testen 
hope 4 led is au gut die hab i am lenker 
gibt jetzt au ne neue is etwas kleiner geworden ..
und dann noch nen klotz vom hope  .... 
der macht aber die nacht zum tag !

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ED-Beleuchtungsset-ohne-StVZO-Zulassung-.html


----------



## sepalot (8. Oktober 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wie lang hält der akku in etwa?aus Hongkong ....


 
hallo klabauter ... bei mir hat der akku bis jetzt immer locker 2h gehalten


----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab noch was gefunden:


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Wetter kann ich nur sagen...sowas von ungemütlich draußen..wir hab auch alle das Rad im Auto stehen lassen und sind zufuß luftschnappen gegangen
> 
> G.



Seid ihr beim Rennen am okopf gewesen ? Der Wind macht das Wetter schon sehr ungemütlich. Die duscheinlagen des regenzuständigen da oben im himmel kamen sehr zufällig. So zufällig das teilweise der sonnenzuständige nicht mehr dazu gekommen ist, die Sonne ordnungsgemäß abzudunkeln 

Geht heut ne kurze runde ... Vielleicht kurz am Rennen vorbei?

@tom ... Schön das du wieder in Europa bist  ... Bin heut net unten in Rgbg ... Vielleicht nächste Woche mal nen nightride?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich könnt mich für ne kleine Runde begeistern. 
Wetter ist ja recht schön, zumindest von oben her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2011)

Viel zu kalt...werden wohl nur zuschauerisch heut unterwegs sein. So war zumindest der Plan nach gestern

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2011)

@Ray: Hät ich doch jetzt fast übersehen, weils eine Seite weiter vorne war 
Man sieht sogar die aufgehene Sonne in aller Früh durch den Wald schimmern

G.


----------



## teatimetom (9. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... Schön das du wieder in Europa bist  ... Bin heut net unten in Rgbg ... Vielleicht nächste Woche mal nen nightride?



jo nightride hört sich gut an, 
aber ich muss mal mein knie und meine rippe abhören obs wieder geht- xc fahren ist gefährlich


----------



## Klabauterman (14. Oktober 2011)

komm nach langer zeit mal wieder nach hause 
hat am sonntag wer lust auf ne tour?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Heut Nachmittag wer Bock auf radlfahrn? ... Bin zwar noch leicht erkältet, aber bei dem wetter


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2011)

Biste schon wieder hier  Bin schon komplett verplant, muß an sonnigen kleinen Blöcken "rumhängen" 
Oh mei, dann fährst du bestimmt an uns vorbei...muß ich meine Freunde warnen net im Weg zu stehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2011)

Meine ersten Teile sind gedreht und angemalt 







G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine ersten Teile sind gedreht und angemalt
> 
> G.



hab ich was verpasst?? springen die bei nicolai grad nur für dich herum??

aarrrghhh....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?? springen die bei nicolai grad nur für dich herum??
> 
> aarrrghhh....



Na warum denkste denn das der Papst da war. Der wollte sein bestelltes direkt bei Nicolai abholen.
Hat´s aber net bekommen, weils die seins nach hinten gschoben haben um meins zu machen....und dann ham´sn wieder heimgeschickt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Goldig


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Oktober 2011)

oh mann. bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt-da kriegt man ja minderwertigkeitskomplexe

und bei soviel zeit wie ich grad hab und nix zu tun, is des tödlich...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie geht's dir eigentlich so? Was macht das kaputte Händchen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Oktober 2011)

is immer noch kaputt und immer noch im gips und ich darf immer noch nicht in die arbeit gehn. aber ich muss donnerstag wieder in der hand-abteilung antanzen und hoff, dass dann zumindest der gips runterkommt.
aber die fäden sind jetzt raus-siebzehn stiche-wie die hand von frankensteins schöpfung

des muss doch bei deinem daumen auch so ähnlich gwesen sein, oder? und dann physio...
hab übrigens nen grünen verband


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> is immer noch kaputt und immer noch im gips und ich darf immer noch nicht in die arbeit gehn. aber ich muss donnerstag wieder in der hand-abteilung antanzen und hoff, dass dann zumindest der gips runterkommt.
> aber die fäden sind jetzt raus-siebzehn stiche-wie die hand von frankensteins schöpfung
> 
> des muss doch bei deinem daumen auch so ähnlich gwesen sein, oder? und dann physio...
> hab übrigens nen grünen verband



Japp ... Langwierige Sache ... Aber ich hab gearbeitet 

Mach mal nen foto vom Gips


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Langwierige Sache ... Aber ich hab gearbeitet
> 
> Mach mal nen foto vom Gips



hmm-muss ich mir da jetzt schlecht vorkommen? 

grün is as neue sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Oh das is ja wirklich Grün ...

Ich fahr jetz mal a weng radl .... Ob das meiner gesundheit gut tut ... Mal schauen


----------



## speedy_j (15. Oktober 2011)

@steinwald junge
sieht nicht gerade nach einer schonhaltung aus. aber das wird schon wieder. 

@eman
bin auch schon seit letztes wochenende eher im auskurierenmodus. hoffe, dass die tour nachher nicht ins gegenteilige umschlägt. werd mich dann mal bei strahlenden sonnenschein auf über 1000m wagen.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Oktober 2011)

@steinwaldjunge:
 schönes grün... bisschen giftiger könnte es noch sein  aber gute besserung...wenn der gips weg ist,gehts ja bergauf!prognosen sind gut?

@jörg: holst dir son getriebe nicolai?

@räst: geh morgen mit kistenbiker (und franzam?) auf die kösseine  mag wer mit?


----------



## franzam (15. Oktober 2011)

Nimm ne Funzel mit


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2011)

Könnt mich für morgen überrreden denk ich 
Wann gehts denn wo los??


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Oktober 2011)

Jörg warst klettern ... dein auto war net zu übersehn  wo wir vorbei sind 
kösse nach 3 wochen net biken is richtig gut 

hey Otti des glaub i mit der langeweile hatte i au jetzt mit zu kämpfen 
aber heut war dann schluß damit 
wichtig is aber das alles wieder gut wird also geduld und weiterhin gute genesung !!


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Könnt mich für morgen überrreden denk ich
> Wann gehts denn wo los??



verhandlungen laufen noch


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Falls ich morgen nicht zum geisskopf fahrn sollt wär ich auch dabei


----------



## franzam (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich werf jetzt mal 15.30 -15.45 Forsthaus Mak in die Runde!

es gibt ja Leute die müssen So arbeiten 

@ Eman: wird aber eine gemütliche Altherrenrunde


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Oktober 2011)

mh...ich wär für 1300 am parkplatz kössain  
muss morgen abend wieder nach tü fahren und hab nu kei funzeln fürs zweirad
zu späterer stund wirds a weng arg frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Oktober 2011)

@Klabauter: Jepp..Nicolaiboxrad

@Lettenpeter: Auch jepp. Hab euch garnet vorbeifahren hören am Metereoritenkrater....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Falls ich morgen nicht zum geisskopf fahrn sollt wär ich auch dabei


----------



## franzam (15. Oktober 2011)

Um 13:00 bin ich noch voll im Streß. Aber Ihr braucht euch absolut nicht nach mir richten  Wenn ich nicht zum biken komm, machts auch nichts.
@Jörg: Nicolai mit Pinion?


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Oktober 2011)

hab mitn kistenbiker ezt a mal 1 uhr ausgemacht... sonst wirds mir leider zu spät! aber s nächste mal,dann hab i a  a lichtl


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2011)

Lampe is in Rgbg ... Wenn die Sonne am we scheint fährt man doch net nachts ...

Na ich überleg noch ... Is halt auch die letzte gk Möglichkeit


----------



## franzam (15. Oktober 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hab mitn kistenbiker ezt a mal 1 uhr ausgemacht... sonst wirds mir leider zu spät! aber s nächste mal,dann hab i a  a lichtl



etzt hama fast 2012 und es gibt noch Radfahrer ohne gscheits Licht


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

@ Klabauter
haisd hald wos gsagt.....kandsd a Lampn vo mir hom.....und da franzam houd a min. 10 Lampn 

Also vo mir as kimma a spada vorn.....nachand kimma den aldn Ma as Dirscharad midnema ....der graigd ja nu a halbe vo mir.
Mir egal


----------



## franzam (16. Oktober 2011)

selba alda Ma 

Wenns später fahrts, gebts kurz Bescheid. So ab 15.00 is es früheste wo ich am Forsthaus sein kann


----------



## lettenpeter (16. Oktober 2011)

warn wir au net jörg 
andi hat nix gesagt bei der luise und mir war die kleine 
leichte  runde am anfang au ganz recht 

top bedingungen habts da heut 
nur wer zu spät oben is könnt keinen kuchen mehr bekomme hab i gestern gehört 

wir ärgern den hanke heut noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Oktober 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> Jörg warst klettern ... dein auto war net zu übersehn  wo wir vorbei sind
> kösse nach 3 wochen net biken is richtig gut
> 
> hey Otti des glaub i mit der langeweile hatte i au jetzt mit zu kämpfen
> ...



Hey peter-dankschöön!
hört sich so an, als ob bei dir wieder alles funktioniert!!sehr gut

na dann-genießt mal des schöne wetter, während ich mich brav in geduld übe


----------



## lettenpeter (16. Oktober 2011)

servus Otti

jup geht wieder  
ja schön wars aber au den kalt später


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2011)

War heut dann doch am geisskopf  und ganz fleißig dort ... 22 mal den Schlepplift benutzt 

@stawold ... Na wenn's dann richtig kalt und sch... draußen ist funzt die Hand wieder


----------



## teatimetom (16. Oktober 2011)

22 fahrten - respekt 
ich plan jetzt mal nächsten sonntag, die woche war ich garnicht dorten.


----------



## lettenpeter (16. Oktober 2011)

wie war das ....
ab 20 fahrten gibts ein frei tiket fürs nächste mal oder 
oder hast dann doch noch mal was zahlen müssen e man


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eh nur am ersten tag der saison bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> War heut dann doch am geisskopf  und ganz fleißig dort ... 22 mal den Schlepplift benutzt



Jetzt mußt es doch langsam mal können ohne das es dich raushaut 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja irgendwann kommt da so nen holzprellbock und ich muss los lassen ... Ich glaub langsam wirklich nimmer dran das ich da jemals weiter komm


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> 22 fahrten - respekt
> ich plan jetzt mal nächsten sonntag, die woche war ich garnicht dorten.


 
wie schauts morgen mit nightriden aus?


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Oktober 2011)

Epictrail:


----------



## teatimetom (17. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts morgen mit nightriden aus?



ja schaut sehr gut aus, lampe kann ich mir leihen und rad ist auch in RGB 

Fährst du mim DAV um 19:00 am Schlossgarten ?
Wastl kommt vermtl. auch mit.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2011)

Japp ... Hatt an die 1900 Uhr Variante gedacht ... Passt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin gestern mal wieder Epictrail gefahren...manche sind für das Gebiet schon echt gedankenlos unterwegs 

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (21. Oktober 2011)

Kaputt gebremst?


----------



## Ray (21. Oktober 2011)

Etwas von Jörg und mir von letzter Woche, voten nicht vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2011)

Du bräuchtest jetzt nur noch ein blaues Gesicht  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (21. Oktober 2011)

Gute Idee, ich nehme das nächste mal meine Skimaske mit.


----------



## folienmaster (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe noch nen Topf Farbe im Keller. 

Rolle oder Pinsel ?


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2011)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nen Topf Farbe im Keller.
> 
> Rolle oder Pinsel ?



Tauchen!


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2011)

Was geht denn morgen a weng??


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2011)

Fang früh um 6 zu arbeiten an und werd am späteren Nachmittag vll. ne kleine Runde daheim fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen a weng??



Net im Lande


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Fang früh um 6 zu arbeiten an und werd am späteren Nachmittag vll. ne kleine Runde daheim fahren.



Da sollte ich zumindest theoretisch erst aufhören...theoretisch

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2011)

Hier scheints irgendwo ne recht flowige Strecke zu geben!




G.


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann man akku und ladegerät selber bauen?in Deutschland kaufen?preis wahrscheinlich?hab mir bei ebay aus China eine bestellt,aber seit dem 1.7 darf man keine akkus mehr importieren... nun bin ich am überlegen ob ichs nicht annehm oder doch aber dann brauch ich akkus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht annehmen? Wenn das Paket ankommt ists doch wurscht?


----------



## Klabauterman (24. Oktober 2011)

noe...das paket liegt beim zoll,weil die akkus und das lade gerät in deutschland nicht zugelassen sind und nicht mehr eingeführt werden dürfen.nun kann ichs entweder nicht annehmen,muss aber normalerweiße trotzdem die 34euro versand zahlen (bekomm also 34euro zurück und hab kein licht) oder ich nehms an,dann wird akku und ladegerät herrausgenommen und ich hab für insgesamt 70euro 2 lampen ohne akkus .alles beide dumm 
aber ich werde es denk ich mal annehmen und akkus kaufen/selber bauen. nur was wird das denn kosten? ....soviel zu china-schnäppchen.... dumme eu,dummer zoll, dumme deutsche bürokratie


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2011)

Akku gibts z.B. hier:
http://www.l-tronic.de/LED-Fahrradl...ion-MJ-828-beleuchtetes-LED-Display-44Ah.html

Wenn der Zoll die Akkus und das LadegerÃ¤t rausnimmt, sollte vielleicht kein Zoll auf die Lampen kommen da Du unter dem Freibetrag bist. Verhandeln! Die Lampen sind ja dann grad noch 20â¬ wert


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2011)

@Klabauter: Kauf dir auf jedenfall was anständiges Akku und Lader und so. Sonst hast nur Ärger und Unfreude.

@Popefan: Bin immernoch Tod Meine Beine (und der Rest vom Körper) haben den Regenerationslevel überschritten und sind wahrscheinlich kaputt
Selbst nach dem 99C° warmen Aufladebad, über 100C° war mir irgendwie das Wasser zu dünn, keine Besserung
Ich hät mich doch irgendwo abhohlen lassen sollen
Mal schauen ob ich ann später die rein dokumentarischen Bilder der Geheimlokäischen irgendwie hier rein bekomm

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2011)

@ klabauter, ja am akku sollte man nicht sparen, aber es muss auch keine überteuerter lupine akku oder so sein. Denk in nem mittleren preisniveau bist recht gut bedient. 

und akku selber bauen.... äh nää näänäää... würd ich nicht, brauchst dann wieder tiefentladeschutz und all die bekannten spielereien. nä nä.

@ jörgomatico ouh man da sagst was, ich bin heut a noch immer iwie platt. dabei war die tour von den daten ja gar net soooo tödlich aber irgendwie superanstrengend mit all dem tragen und schieben und ... ächts.

Aber schee wars  Tollen Spot hast da gefunden und gebastelt


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2011)

Wird der Jörg etwa zu Ausdauerjunkie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (24. Oktober 2011)

Werd die mal morgen abholen, zoll hatte heute um 4 dann schon zu, die überpausieren sich ja sonst noch! hat noch zufällig wer n ladegerät rumliegen,dass er nicht braucht?  gehn die rc-ladegeräte evtl. auch? hab davon keine ahnung


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Wird der Jörg etwa zu Ausdauerjunkie?



Von wegen, genau da Gegenteil War nur eine ansich eher normale+ Feierabendrunde
50h Mehrarbeit in 3 Wochen in Verbindung mit weichem schweren Dh Reifen bei niedrigen Temperaturen und dann erst früh um halb 4 heimkommen machen einfach fertig ....und dann noch allein mim Ausdauerstefan

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2011)

Oh meih, Weichei! 50 h Mehrarbeit in 3 Wochen, d.h. du hast Deine Arbeitszeit verdoppelt?


Außerdem werden die weichen DH Reifen bei Kälte härter -> also rollen sie leichter 

Aber Stefan wird wirklich fit. Man kann sogar schnelle XC-Runden in TIR fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Oktober 2011)

@ jörgo, was machen die geheimen Geheimspotbilder??


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2011)

Akku ...
Viel falsch machen kann man da net. Aber nicht den billigsten kaufen. Der eBay anbieter da in den links hat gute Akkus 

Ladegerät vollkommen unkritisch, da die Akkus alles on Board haben und nicht überladen werden können. Gutes ladegerät war bei den alten Akkus (nicd und nimh) wichtig. Tragischerweise hat's ewig gedauert bis jeder kapiert hat das man die immer entladen und gut Laden muss und als es soweit war, kamen die lithiumakkus bei denen das so gar nimmer stimmt . Immer ganz entladen is da sogar schlecht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akku-f-Canon...order_Akkus&hash=item1c1f6baf0d#ht_1615wt_922

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ladegerat-Ak...ngstationen&hash=item1c0b62f4b5#ht_1610wt_922

Musst hält löten


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier scheints irgendwo ne recht flowige Strecke zu geben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön gemacht das vid


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Außerdem werden die weichen DH Reifen bei Kälte härter -> also rollen sie leichter



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ....... -> sie rollern garnimmer:kotz:

@Popefan: Nachdem ich am Abend auf der Couch lag konnte ich die Position nimmer verändern

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akku-f-Canon...order_Akkus&hash=item1c1f6baf0d#ht_1615wt_922
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ladegerat-Ak...ngstationen&hash=item1c0b62f4b5#ht_1610wt_922
> 
> Musst hÃ¤lt lÃ¶ten



bring ich den in die akkupackhÃ¼lle?  <--â¬dit: egal... pack die 2packs dann einfach in den rucksack


wÃ¼rde der hier nicht auch passen,aber lÃ¤nger halten?:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Akku-Canon-B...t=DE_Foto_Camcorder_Akkus&hash=item4841f33464


----------



## Schmutzbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Servus, ich stehe event. vor dem selben Problem mit Zoll und Akku usw.
Hab schon bei vielen geschaut, ob man da nicht irgend ein Ersatz bekommt.

Entweder die Voltzahl 8,4 stimmt oder die Ah passen 6400mAh aber beides gleichzeitig finde ich nicht.
Weniger Volt gleich weniger hell,
weniger mAh (Ah) weniger leucht dauer!!!!!

Welchen kompromis geh ich ein????????


----------



## Klabauterman (25. Oktober 2011)

welche akkus hast du denn bisher ins auge gefasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmutzbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Selbstbau bei Conrad und ähnliche Anbieter. bzw Laptop oder DigiCam.
Obwohl Laptop die letztere Alternative ist, da Bauart sehr groß und teils zu schwer.

Werd bei gelegenheit mal Makita oder Hilti etc schauen ob sich da nicht was ergibt.


----------



## Schmutzbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab bei CONRAD und Co. geschaut, als selbstbausatz, braucht eben seine Zeit. Ansonsten habe ich noch bei DigiCam´s und Laptop zubehör geschaut. Laptop ist mir aber etwas zu groß und zu schwer.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2011)

Schmutzbiker schrieb:


> Werd bei gelegenheit mal Makita oder Hilti etc schauen ob sich da nicht was ergibt.



 Da kannst aber dann gleich welche von Lupine kaufen 
Von Makita hät ich 2 rumliegen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da kannst aber dann gleich welche von Lupine kaufen
> Von Makita hät ich 2 rumliegen.
> 
> G.



Ja stimmt, da ist der Preis mindestens ähnlich


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Oktober 2011)

So bin dann a wieder von meiner Erkundungstour zurück....
War recht schön aber echt kalt teilweise.... brrr.. 

Hab sogar einen "gebauten" Trail gefunden... 

Nichts besonderes aber ganz schön zum durchrollern, so 300m lang mit 60 hm Höhenunterschied oder so.
Ist irgendwo parallel zum H-Weg richtung Weißenstadt an ner Stelle wo man eh nur Hms auf der Forststraße im Highspeedmodus vernichtet... Also ganz nett 

Die gebauten Obstacles hab ich teilweise aus Sicherheitsgründen ausgelassen


----------



## franzam (25. Oktober 2011)

Ideal!  Wenns Dir da die Rundhölzer auseinander schiebt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber wahrscheinlich ist es eine Bikerfalle des Staatsforsts


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Ideal!  Wenns Dir da die Rundhölzer auseinander schiebt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jipp, hab ich dann lieber mal ausgelassen 
Hat so selbstmörderstyle irgendwie


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Hab sogar einen "gebauten" Trail gefunden...
> ...
> Die gebauten Obstacles hab ich teilweise aus Sicherheitsgründen ausgelassen



ogottogott!!!
eine zumindest sehr -äh- eigentümliche bauweise...krass!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jipp, hab ich dann lieber mal ausgelassen
> Hat so selbstmörderstyle irgendwie


 
feigling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (29. Oktober 2011)

@Stefan und Kiste: die XC-Runde ist inzwischen auch wieder etwas interessanter geworden:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2011)

Interessant, interessant....ich glaub ich muß mal wieder XC fahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin Montag und dienstag im Lande ... Wer Bock auf radlfahrn?  okopf hat noch offen oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin Montag und dienstag im Lande ... Wer Bock auf radlfahrn?  okopf hat noch offen oder?



So früh auf oder auch in der Arbeit 
Oko müßte noch offen haben....werds heut wahrscheinlich noch überprüfen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2011)

Gleich Auf'm weg zum geisskopf  ... Letzter Tag heut


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen und Dienstag a daheim. 

Bin mal schnell auf der kösser oben. Letzter tag heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin mal schnell auf der kösser oben. Letzter tag heut



Stimmt net...es gibt noch einen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2011)

.... Letzter an dem ich Zeit hab


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So früh auf oder auch in der Arbeit
> Oko müßte noch offen haben....werds heut wahrscheinlich noch überprüfen.
> 
> G.



hat nu der Oko Mo und Di noch offen?

Bad Wildbad hat auch noch bis zum 6.11 offen
und danach läuft ja die Bahn eh weiter
zum DH fahren braucht man den Schlepplift sowieso nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2011)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> hat nu der Oko Mo und Di noch offen?
> 
> Bad Wildbad hat auch noch bis zum 6.11 offen
> und danach läuft ja die Bahn eh weiter
> zum DH fahren braucht man den Schlepplift sowieso nicht


 
auf der Seilbahnseite steht 





> *Die Seilbahn Ochsenkopf Süd in Fleckl ist bei entsprechender Witterung noch bis zum Ende der Bayerischen Herbstferien                                             am 06.11.2011 täglich von 9:30 bis 16:00 Uhr in Betrieb. *


 
Bad wildbad ... fährst nochmal hin?


----------



## teatimetom (31. Oktober 2011)

Wildbad.... Ochsenkopf am Wochenende?
Gebts bescheid dann komm ich mit 
Ist wohl die lezte chance ausser osternohe für bikeparkfahren.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2011)

Samstag 

Bayerwald is schon irgendwie schön


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2011)

Schöne 3 Tagstour 

Also am Oko sind gerade beste Bedingungen...aber das ist wohl gerade überall so


G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. Oktober 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> @Stefan und Kiste: die XC-Runde ist inzwischen auch wieder etwas interessanter geworden:



Ja hat schon was! Und scheee wors.

Nächstes mal bring i mehr Zeit mit und lass an gloina daham

PS: deinen Gurt hab ich gerade im Rucksack gefunden...bring ich dir mal vorbei!
__________________________
Sent from my PC using Tasten

Gruß Tom


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2011)

Na auf dem höhenprofil is liftbenutzung doch mit dabei 

War auf großer kösseinetour heut ... Schon schön  und Wetter unglaublich
Epictrail is doch gar net zerbremst ? ...

Morgen bin ich wohl okopf ... 

@tom ... Bad wildbad ... Hehe warum net wenn's Wetter passt ... Kenn dort sogar nen unterkunftshaus wo man am Schluss das neue testament und so geschenkt bekommt


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na auf dem höhenprofil is liftbenutzung doch mit dabei
> 
> War auf großer kösseinetour heut ... Schon schön  und Wetter unglaublich
> Epictrail is doch gar net zerbremst ? ...
> ...



Bedingt, je nachdem wo man hinschaut ...aber du würdest es ja nichtmal sehen wenn du jahrelang durch eine Feuerstelle fährst 

Mal schaun morgen, wenn ich heut Nacht von der Arbeit heimkomm und was nach dem Aufstehen Sache ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2011)

Ich ahb mir gerade ein Schreckensvideo angeschaut Ich glaub die haben den Weg am Waldsteinfelsen komplett aufgeschottert

G.


----------



## sepalot (1. November 2011)

mitlerweile fährt ja sogar ein Bus rauf ... Wandern ist ja mal völlig out


----------



## lettenpeter (1. November 2011)

Jörg ..vertriding im steinwald geht noch ohne pro 
und durch den nebel hat mi au keiner gesehn


----------



## franzam (1. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich ahb mir gerade ein Schreckensvideo angeschaut Ich glaub die haben den Weg am Waldsteinfelsen komplett aufgeschottert
> 
> G.



link zum video?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2011)

Der Link kopiert sich irgendwie net  ...ist vom Schuh2000.

Jaja, kaum ist der Emän weg liegen die Trail wieder in bester Sonne...tsss

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2011)

Soderla, mußte mal wieder alle 4 Luftzustandszonen durchradeln

Erst der Radhaltefels lag genau am Übergang zur Sonne.






Mußt ich doch glatt noch zum BS hoch um richtig in der Sonne meinen Rigel zu essen.






Und weil der blaue Himmel gar so schön ist....






G.


----------



## sepalot (2. November 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> link zum video?



hier das Schreckensvideo vom HauDraufWieNix:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31403616"]Herbstausfahrt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## teatimetom (2. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... Bad wildbad ... Hehe warum net wenn's Wetter passt ... Kenn dort sogar nen unterkunftshaus wo man am Schluss das neue testament und so geschenkt bekommt


naja ich war noch nie in wildbad und man hört nur schrecklistes - aber warum eigentlich ned, die sache mit dem neuen testament würde sich rentieren  

oder ich fahre einfach chsenkopf und osternohe am wochenende, bin noch unentschlossen.

heute nightriden wird nix bei mir, hab kein fahrrad mitgenommen wegen faulheit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. November 2011)

Wildbad nervt das shutteln bzw. die Bahn, ist mal ganz nett aber für die Anfahrt lohnt sich's irgendwie nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, mußte mal wieder alle 4 Luftzustandszonen durchradeln
> 
> Erst der Radhaltefels lag genau am Übergang zur Sonne.
> 
> ...



A Traum...  

Bin dann a mal schnell noch aufn Oko raufgewandert  
Cooles Wetter im Moment


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2011)

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder die dabei entstanden sind


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2011)

Ahhh, aus einem Schiff raus fotographiert 
...oder durch das Fernrohr oben ...auf dem Unteren ist ja dsogar der Mond drauf

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh, aus einem Schiff raus Fotographiert
> ...oder durch das Fernrohr oben ...auf dem Unteren ist ja dsogar der Mond drauf
> 
> G.



So ähnlich, hab Fernglas + Handycam kombiniert


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2011)

Herbst hat schon was schönes an sich ... Hier in Rgbg natürlich nur Nebel ... Is aber egal wenn man arbeiten muss


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wildbad nervt das shutteln bzw. die Bahn, ist mal ganz nett aber für die Anfahrt lohnt sich's irgendwie nicht so.



Warst schon in der neuen bergbahn? Bus hat doch ganz gut gefunzt 

@tom ... Okopf will ich nimmer ... Im Vergleich ist der Geisskopfdownhill in einem guten Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... Okopf will ich nimmer ... Im Vergleich ist der Geisskopfdownhill in einem guten Zustand




Weichling....mußt halt einmal ein wenig an deiner Kondition arbeiten 













G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2011)

das smilie is gut 

hatt gestern eh zusätzlich zum streckenzustand null bock :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2011)

Hmmh...dachte immer das heißt der Smilie...aber wenn man drüber nachdenkt..hmmh...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2011)

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Smiley


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Warst schon in der neuen bergbahn? Bus hat doch ganz gut gefunzt



ich war nur im April dieses und letztes Jahr dort, Bus ging ganz gut, Bahn war mit ein paar Leuten mehr am Start eher nervig, alle halbe Stunde ne Fahrt, wo man u.u. eine Fahrt warten muss wg. Andrang, das ist nicht so toll.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2011)

Alte Bergbahn war doch OK, empfand das nie als schlimm. Is mal ne Abwechslung zum standardmässigen Liftfahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2011)

Hm heute mal ne kleine Runde gefahren.
War aber recht zäh heut...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2011)

Juhu Beitrag 3000 

Jörg du lässt nach


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2011)

Hab ich gestern Nacht schon gesehen  
Hab aber nichts geschrieben, weil ja Doppelbeiträge net zählen ....so wie ihr beschlossen habt, beim letzten Mal

Darum  zählt ja der Beitrag hier jetzt als 3000....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. November 2011)

Papperlapapp, zudem wars kein richtiger Doppelpost da es ja ne Sinnvolle Aussage war  

Juhu juhu juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2011)

Gewinner schweigen leise...oder so ähnlich

Man bin ich heut wieder still....ich bin schon so still das man es hören kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2011)

Endlich mal ne abwechslung


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (4. November 2011)

nAbnd, 

würd gern morgen nochmal am oko die saison-feierabendrunde drehen. Wie schaut die Strecke denn aus? Zerbombt vom Rookies Cup? Oder matschig? Wär z.B. wegen Klamottenwahl ganz interssant. 

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2011)

da es net geregnet hat ... ist es sicher noch so als am dienstag, also trocken.

zerbombt is immer relativ ... nen paar stellen könnten schon etwas pflege vertragen ...


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (4. November 2011)

Super, das wollt ich hören  merci. 

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2011)

hrrr hrrr... Bayerwald is schön


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2011)

Alter konditionsbolzen 
Aber schönes Bild


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2011)

da kann mich netmal das corsair aufhalten


----------



## franzam (6. November 2011)

Wieso, machts schon wieder zicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2011)

Dauernd ... Aber auch viel kopfsache dabei ... Ich hasse das Ding mittlerweile


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2011)

Du solltest mit dem Corsär auch keine 3 Tagestour fahren 
Aber falls es dich beruhigt, dem Stefan sein Canyon ist heut auch auseinandergefallen 

G.


----------



## franzam (6. November 2011)

601er sind zu Zeit angesagt...

und ich meine nicht Levis 

was hat denn Stefan angestellt?


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2011)

Hab nur nen Ast aufgegabelt und damit mein schaltauge zerstört. 
Hatte aber glücklicherweise Ersatz dabei


----------



## ur-anus (7. November 2011)

servus,
darf man den fichtlride eigentlich ausserhalb der saison fahren oder ist das reglementiert wie in anderen bikeparks? wollte demnächst sofern noch schneefrei eine runde drehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2011)

Unten raus auf die Skipiste mußt halt aufschauen. Da könnte schon der Kinderlift gespannt sein.
Aber bis zur letzten Forststraße ist wohl kein Problem.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. November 2011)

@eman: schööön!  sehr neidisch werd ich da!

aber wenigstens gehör ich wieder zur arbeitenden bevölkerung, juhuu...

@jörg: ich hab am samstag mal angrufen, hat sich dann aber bei mir erledigt...vielleicht komm ich freitag nochmal heim...und probiers dann nochmal 


hmm-jetzt isses wieder soweit: man geht im dunkeln, man kommt im dunkeln. und der ganze schöne tag is wieder sinnlos mit arbeit verbracht...bäh!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2011)

Japp man geht im Dunkeln rein ... Arbeitet dann im bunker und geht im dunkeln wieder raus ...

Aber dafür freut man sich dann mehr wenn man Tageslicht sieht ...

Und was macht die Hand? Alles steif?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @eman: schööön!  sehr neidisch werd ich da!
> 
> aber wenigstens gehör ich wieder zur arbeitenden bevölkerung, juhuu...
> 
> ...




Ahhh, der Bremsscheibenschlitzer lebt
Am Festnetz anrufen ist bei mir gerade net der Bringer, weil ich zur Zeit prinzipiell net rangeh. Da ich gerade keinen eigenen Anschluß habe (nur dafür bezahle )...da kommste mit Forum oder Email sicherer und schneller ans Ziel
Dein Bremse hängt schon noch hier irgendwo rum

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp man geht im Dunkeln rein ... Arbeitet dann im bunker und geht im dunkeln wieder raus ...



Das hab ich nächste Woche auch wieder, nur anders rum...aber trotzdem im Dunkeln rein und raus 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. November 2011)

@jörg: jaja, hab ich schon mitgekriegt, daß da bei euch was niad stimmt-hat mir deine mam gsagt 
guad,guad, dan wois i bescheid.

@eman: hand geht fast alles ohne einschränkung-ausser das abknicken nach oben. aber üben, üben, üben...aber über nacht wird se immer steif, und ziehn tuts scho noch wie die sau...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: jaja, hab ich schon mitgekriegt, daß da bei euch was niad stimmt-hat mir deine mam gsagt
> guad,guad, dan wois i bescheid.
> 
> @eman: hand geht fast alles ohne einschränkung-ausser das abknicken nach oben. aber üben, üben, üben...aber über nacht wird se immer steif, und ziehn tuts scho noch wie die sau...



Ahhh, dann hat sie vergessen mir das weiterzuleiten

G.


----------



## teatimetom (7. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hrrr hrrr... Bayerwald is schön



schöne tour eman

hab am sonntag dann den neuen dämpfer eingebaut, den kugelllager-ringen beim rausfallen zugesehen, und jetzt muss ich mir noch ne strategie überlegen wie ich die einzelnen aussenringe aus dem rahmen rauskrieg.... da kein lager mehr kann ichs auch nicht auspressen  da muss man improvisieren-

morgen nightriden ?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2011)

Nightride ... Klar ...

Rahmen -> ab zum aluschrott


----------



## teatimetom (8. November 2011)

ob der Schrottwert von 4 kilo alu so hoch ist 

na das demo flick und kleb ich nochmal, ist doch erst fünf Jahre sporadisch gefahren worden


----------



## lettenpeter (10. November 2011)

so wie des Rocky mal war ...
so wie es zum schluß war ...
und wie es jetzt is 

ach ja und des is dann des neue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2011)

Peeeeter, jetzt hat der Lift zuuuuuuu. Du bist eine Woche zu spät dran
Aber du hast ja Power und kannst es bei der nächste Kössertour mal nehmen, dann sind wir wenigstens mit guter Normalgeschwindigkeit bergauf unterwegs
Einen HighRoller vorne drauf 

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> so wie des Rocky mal war ...
> so wie es zum schluß war ...
> und wie es jetzt is
> 
> ach ja und des is dann des neue



Schöne Farbe!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2011)

Hmm ... Soll ich 2888 Euro ausgeben  wär net schlecht das Ding


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2011)

Notfalls kannst ja die Kompos verwenden 
Läßt die aber schon Eman auf den Rahmen überlackieren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2011)

Hehe ... Prob an der Sache is, das die das Geld nen halbes Jahr haben ... Ist schon nen gewisses Risiko ... Die verlustwahrscheinlichkeit kennt man net 

Dann war billig sehr teuer


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2011)

Das wollen die von Nicolai ja auch...und ich hab mehr "angezahlt", für ein halbes Rad, was das YT Ding komplett kostet ....aber dafür sind die auch ein wenig vertrauenswürdiger 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (10. November 2011)

Jörg , jup der war au scho beim RM7 der wegbegleiter


----------



## lettenpeter (10. November 2011)

littledevil 

gell schwarz is immer


----------



## lettenpeter (10. November 2011)

Eman ,  da hab i au scho mal überlegt  schaut geil aus des bike ausstattung is au top 
aber man siehts dann au überall 

deswegen dann doch für was anderes entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das wollen die von Nicolai ja auch...und ich hab mehr "angezahlt", für ein halbes Rad, was das YT Ding komplett kostet ....aber dafür sind die auch ein wenig vertrauenswürdiger
> 
> G.



Japp Nicolai würd ich auch als vertrauenswürdiger einschätzen 

Naja ... Falls ich's bestell werd ich's net zugeben bis ich's hab 

@peter ... Hätt ja nen Rahmen zum einbauen


----------



## lettenpeter (10. November 2011)

hehe oder so


----------



## Supah Gee (11. November 2011)

@EMan
Warum net des Morewood?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Das Morhuhn war schon nach recht kurzer Zeit ausverkauft....da gabs nur eine limitierte Anzahl davon.

@Emän: Und, schon bestellt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Und, schon bestellt
> 
> G.



Ich glaub die Sache is mir zu heiß ... Aber wer weiß 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Sache is mir zu heiß ... Aber wer weiß



also doch bestellt 

@jörg: versuch 987: bist heut abend zwischen fünf und sechs daheim?

um sieme muss i wieder in reg sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> also doch bestellt
> 
> @jörg: versuch 987: bist heut abend zwischen fünf und sechs daheim?
> 
> um sieme muss i wieder in reg sein ...




Ne, da bin ich in der Arbeit...komme erst so um 22uhr rum heim 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (11. November 2011)

biken geht aus 2 gründen net Jörg ...

zum einen fehlen noch die bolzen für den dämpfer 
waren leichtbau  taugt nix an der stelle 

und zum anderen hab i noch paar fäden in der hand 
die sind bis zum freitag drinn .... naja ob i des so lang aushalt


----------



## lettenpeter (11. November 2011)

kennst die stelle ? 

mit nem ghost wers ein ghost rider


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> biken geht aus 2 gründen net Jörg ...
> 
> zum einen fehlen noch die bolzen für den dämpfer
> waren leichtbau  taugt nix an der stelle
> ...



Heut ist doch Freitag...also raus damit
Warum hast du Fäden in der Hand???...die gehören doch ins Nähkästchen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> kennst die stelle ?
> 
> mit nem ghost wers ein ghost rider



Wenns im Steinwald ist, kann ichs mir genau vorstellen wo das ist...ansonsten kann ichs net 100%tig zuordnen!

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (11. November 2011)

nächsten freitag ..
am montag in der arbeit eingeklemmt 

jup kennst di aus 
danach kommt die falllinie


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> nächsten freitag ..
> am montag in der arbeit eingeklemmt
> 
> jup kennst di aus
> danach kommt die falllinie



Und ich hab noch gesagt du kannst den Motor nicht auffangen als er vom Hacken rutschte

Ja, genau an die Stelle hab ich gedacht im SW

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (11. November 2011)

tja wollt ihn net fallen lassen 




des mondraker is genauso schwer wie des hanzz 
mit der 40 und mit downhill schlappen 
radstand und tretlagerhöhe is auch fast gleich 
bissl mini kürzer oben aber fährt man ja au net bergauf


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, da bin ich in der Arbeit...komme erst so um 22uhr rum heim
> 
> G.



kein thema-mein auto hängt anscheinend grad immer noch in der werkstatt rum...örks!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kein thema-mein auto hängt anscheinend grad immer noch in der werkstatt rum...örks!!



Bei seinen Autokumpeln wohl ein Bierchen trinken und die Zeit vergessen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

hat er das auto schon wieder kaputt gemacht ... oh mei ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

und dein Üpselon Teh schon bestellt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

klar ... 

ne kann mich net entschieden welche grösse


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Nimm M, dann dann ist es auf jedenfall weder, viel zu groß, noch viel zu klein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

hehe ... da is was wahres dran ...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

Bayerische Fahne gibts net ... Dann ohne mich


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Dann nimm die Oberpfälzische...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

....oder die "Förderierten Staaten von Mikronesien" ...das hat bestimmt sonst keiner.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

jaja ... ne ich hab nen dhler ... ich brauch nen tourenradl und keinen zweiten DHler

bin grad am schauen ob ich ne tour aufn arber find ... aber gar net so einfach. sonntag bin ich wohl in den fichtlmountains


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jaja ... ne ich hab nen dhler ... ich brauch nen tourenradl und keinen zweiten DHler



wie siehts mit dem neuen yeti aus? dann hätte ich auch schon mal einen tester. ich find das nämlich voll toll.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2011)

welches yeti?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2011)

Er meint wohl das mit dem Superspezialhinterbaudrehpunkt...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. November 2011)

das da:


----------



## OLB EMan (12. November 2011)

Morgen wer Bock auf ne Tour ?

War heut endlich mal aufm höchsten berg der Oberpfalz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2011)

Abgesehen davon das ich gerade in der Arbeit sitze, war heut mein Radtag...morgen ist bei mir Zwangsbouldertag

Ich glaub ich hab heut meine Boxxer ruiniert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> muss mich immer wieder ärgern das ich den bayerwald solang ignoriert haben aus reiner unwissenheit. nächstes jahr mehr touren und keine gravitycard



 na dann häng ich mich rein, dass ich wieder fit werd und ein gscheites radl zammkrieg-ich will doch auch mit


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2011)

hehe ... vielleicht schaffs ja noch zu ner tour bevor du wieder ins zentrum der welt ziehst 

radl brauch ich auch noch nen gscheites ... gestern hat mal wieder der dämpfer net mitgespielt ... antrieb is aber im griff


----------



## teatimetom (14. November 2011)

hat deine "ich pump den dämpfer soo voll bis er nimmer absackt" theorie noch schwächen ?  

Nim Nen Vivid Air, sofern der nicht asueinanderfällt funktioniert er meist. 
oder ccdb air ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2011)

Der Vivid wird wohl net reinpassen und ansonsten hat sein komisches Rad ja mal wieder ein Sondermaß mit Überlänge....oder wars Hubkastration 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2011)

Ne ... Is 216 mm Standard .... Aber in die sch... Kiste Kauf ich keinen teuren Dämpfer mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2011)

Hatte der net weniger Hub wie ein normaler???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2011)

krasse sache 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQgFxDSqft4&feature=share"]Damien Walters 2011 Official Showreel      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2011)

ich befürchte nur das diese sportart für mich als bewegungslegastheniker nicht minder gefährlich ist, wie das radeln. der macht seine sache aber auch verdammt gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2011)

Ja das ich ich mir die Woche schonmal angeschaut ...so geh ich aich immer ins Bett 

G.


----------



## franzam (16. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja das ich ich mir die Woche schonmal angeschaut ...so geh ich aich immer ins Bett
> 
> G.



ich habs wieder aufgegeben- jedes mal bricht das Bett zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2011)

...krass!...


eMan-du surfst zuviel im internet


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2011)

Stand in Facebook  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2011)

hab gestern den Warren Miller Skifilm gesehen ... jetz will ich schnee


----------



## Klabauterman (18. November 2011)

geht am sonntag ne tour ?  bin auch malwieder aim lande


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

hmm .... da müsst ich ja auch fast mal wieder heim kommen  

überleg grad aber noch ob ich in den schnee fahr ... sehr grün und künstlich das alles im Moment


----------



## Klabauterman (18. November 2011)

geh lieber biken!
bei deinem webcam bild kriegt man ja das grauen.... wenn skifahren dann gletscher!ich hab meine skifahrten erstmal auf dezember verschoben


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Da bekommt man ja sogar 2 Grauen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> geh lieber biken!
> bei deinem webcam bild kriegt man ja das grauen.... wenn skifahren dann gletscher!ich hab meine skifahrten erstmal auf dezember verschoben


 
Gletscher um diese Zeit ist eine ganz falsche idee ... da wirst in den Menschenmassen erdrückt 

obergurgl würd schon gehen ... aber mit winter hat das nix zu tun


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Juhu, es reißt endlich auf 








G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhu, es reißt endlich auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so wirklich aufgerissen ist es aber nicht bis jetzt


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2011)

Ja hat wohl eher wieder zugerissen 

G.


----------



## franzam (18. November 2011)

Hab noch was fürn Eman endeckt:





http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p16330_Mountainbike-Koga-Bergm-nch-2010.html


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

das sind kontraste  ... da bleibt nur die flucht auf die berge. katastrophennebel hier


----------



## Klabauterman (19. November 2011)

morgen biken? ab 2uhr hab i zeit!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Bin morgen nur Bouldern, da ich abends noch in die Arbeit muß 
Sonst wär ich dabei gewesen, bin nämlich jetzt auch Neitreitreddi 

...ja Franzam die Zeiten herumbaumelnder Lampenköpfe ist vorbei 
Hab mir sogar die original Lupinehalterung besorgt 

Heut wars teilweise richtiger Sonnenschein am Oko beim Bikebouldern...nur für die die nur Nebel hatten  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (19. November 2011)

hab heut auch meine akkus gelötet ( ist zwar nicht schön geworden,aber es funktioniert) und grad eben mal eine testfahrt im wald gemacht.... schön hell


----------



## Ray (19. November 2011)

Und nun alle voten, der Jörg will mal auf die Startseite!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut wars teilweise richtiger Sonnenschein am Oko beim Bikebouldern...nur für die die nur Nebel hatten
> 
> G.



Japp oben war Sonne. Runterwärts auf Deggendorf bin ich dann auf ~800m in brutalen Nebel reingekommen. Im wald so 10m Sicht ... In Deggendorf war man dann unterhalb dieses Nebels


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Und nun alle voten, der Jörg will mal auf die Startseite!



Dislike !

Weiß / schwarz ... Ne, so wenig farbe kann man net unterstützen


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Emän alter POC gesichtiger Grünkopf mit Malojaklamotten

Hättest schon ein wenig ein schöneres Foto im Bayerwald Thraed reinstellen könne...tss...bis ich erkannt hab das das oben am Gk ist.
Im LV Forum würde bei dem Foto jetzt erstmal eine 5 Seiten lange Diskussion losgehen, über die Quallität die ein Foto haben muß um gepostet zu werden 

G.


----------



## TheMicha (19. November 2011)

Sonne auf der Kösseine! 

Besten Dank an Lettenpeter der spontan Guide gespielt hat.


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

und das mit dem downhiller 

joa war net schlecht gell 

und der downhiller 

aber nur bergab 

is so wie wenst kösse oko schneeberg matze mit dem hanzz fahrst 
aber geht au


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Emän alter POC gesichtiger Grünkopf mit Malojaklamotten
> 
> Hättest schon ein wenig ein schöneres Foto im Bayerwald Thraed reinstellen könne...tss...bis ich erkannt hab das das oben am Gk ist.
> Im LV Forum würde bei dem Foto jetzt erstmal eine 5 Seiten lange Diskussion losgehen, über die Quallität die ein Foto haben muß um gepostet zu werden
> ...



Die würden aber auch zuerst mal 3 Tage diskutieren, ob dem Alu was bei diesen temperaturen passiert und sicherheitshalber erst gar net hoch fahrn

Oder möglichst oben parken und dann das radl dreimal die Felsen hoch und runtertragen


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

is echt ein feines spielzeug des mondraker summum


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

servus  e man 

und hast des yt gekauft ?

i weiß jetzt was du damals am gardasee geleistet hast wo du mit dem downhiller hoch getreten bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Für dieses foto würdest im LV Forum sicher gehängt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

...und gevierteilt...und die einzelnen Teile dann geteert und gefedert...wenn man sie von der Streckbank gespannt hat 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

tja mit handy gehts nun mal net anders hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> servus  e man
> 
> und hast des yt gekauft ?
> 
> i weiß jetzt was du damals am gardasee geleistet hast wo du mit dem downhiller hoch getreten bist



Das heißt EMan !!! Meinetwegen auch eman aber nicht mit leerzeichen 

Dhler hochtreten is Gewöhnung und das radl muss auch passen. Das izimu war opti dafür. Das Banshee jetz nimmer wirklich.

YT ... Billig für was, das man net braucht is teuer  ... Das banshee hat soviele neue teile dran ... Wenns nen tourenradl gewesen wär


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

ok ok Eman 

naja will man net wirklich öfter machen mit dem downhiller 
aber so mal zur abwechslung gehts scho 

sollt ja auch ne 1 test fahrt nur sein


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Kösseine is auch nen ganz schlimmer Berg dafür im oberen Bereich ... War auch erst einmal mit'm dhler oben .... Jungfernfahrt mit'm v10 damals  21 kg oder so ... War ne ganz andere zeit irgendwie


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

was macht eigentlich dein tourenradl Eman lebts noch gehts jetzt ??


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

joa da hast recht ! wen i ans rm7 denk 20 kg ..puhhh 
hab ja au weng geschoben ...


----------



## lettenpeter (19. November 2011)

Jörg .. mußt halt mal deine kamera einpacken .. bzw mal mitfahren  
so bilder im nebel haben scho was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Ich muß ja was fürs Bruttosozialprodukt tun 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich muß ja was fürs Bruttosozialprodukt tun
> 
> G.


 
na so ganz unfreiwillig machst das von samstag auf sonntag in der nacht sicher net


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

... zum Glück war heut noch ein schöner Radtag und es ist ein schöner neuer Bikeboulder gefallen, da ist des net so tragisch dann in der Zwangsarbeit nimmer so Leistungsfähig zu sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

jaja arbeiten muss jeder ... und sonntags gibts doch gewisse anreize  wenn ich da arbeiten dürft würd ich das machen ... nur darf ich das net


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jaja arbeiten muss jeder ... und sonntags gibts doch gewisse anreize  wenn ich da arbeiten dürft würd ich das machen ... nur darf ich das net



Ich muß aber 7Tage die Woche...aber ist schon die letzte Woche wo das möglich ist...Berufsgenossenschaft sei Dank. 
Ansonsten ist Sonntag bei uns ein normaler Arbeitstag...ohne Steuerbefreiung
Findige Arschgesichter haben nämlich mal beschlossen das es möglich ist, für den Arbeitgeber, einen Tag in der Woche zu verschieben und ihn als einen anderen Tag auszugeben
Ja sowas gibt es wirklich

Aber ioch bekomme um 2200 eine Entenbrust umsonst...also zu Essen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

ok ... ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Naja, dafür springt für die ganze Mehrzeit der letzten 5 Chaoswochen trotzdem ein guter Anteil Nucleon raus  ...und etwas mehr Radfreizeit wenn die Tage im März wieder eine bessere Länge haben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2011)

mal schauen wann die DIN norm für toilettenbenutzung kommt und man ne schulung von nem zertifizierten Sachverständigen braucht 

wenn man da 6m hohe rampen liest is es vielleicht besser das er dicht gemacht wurde ... aber das mit den Haftungsfragen is schon interessant zu lesen 

da bauen wir dann lieber millionenteuere rollerbahnen für die alte langläufergilde die höchstens an nem herzinfarkt auf der bahn verunglückt


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

Oh mei...

G.


----------



## Ray (20. November 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

...an dem Tag hat ich wirklich die Beweglichkeitsperformance von einem Besenstiel 

G.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. November 2011)

Schade das mit Berching... ich wusste bisher nur das es in Berching eine Szene gibt, das es im Wald einige DH-Strecken gibt aber ich weis nicht wo und von einem Dirtpark wusste ich bislang noch gar nichts. 

Es gibt aber in Berching auch eine nicht gerade harmlose MX-Strecke. In der MX-Szene ist hier oft sogar von einzigartig in Süddeutschland die Rede...

Was ich nicht verstehe ist die Tatsache warum der Park dann komplett zugesperrt wurde und nicht nur die hohen Rampen die eine Genehmigung erforderlich machen. Dirtparks mit Erdhügel gibt es ja in vielen Städten... Ingolstadt, Regensburg... nicht das dieses Ereignis nun Schule macht.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

@Franzam: Und noch bei Helligkeit zurück gekommen....oder warst du das gar mit dem Auto das uns entgegenkam beim 2ten mal Hochdüsen 
Die haben mich auf die schnelle glatt 2 mal da hochfahren lassen :O
Ich glaub ich war zum ersten Mal bei der Wetterlage am Turm...man fährt ja irgendwie immer Kösser oder Oke wenns so ist...

Blick auf Kösser Oko Schneeberg von fast oben...war zu faul und es wurde dunkel 






Blick nach Neusorg...naja oke ganz rechts zumindest 






Und nommal Neusorg vom Zipfeltannenfelsen






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2011)

um diese jahreszeit hasse ich regensburg


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> um diese jahreszeit hasse ich regensburg



Ohh ja, ich hab in den Nachrichten gestern, wie ich zum Bouldern auf den Berg gefahren bin, gehört das es in Regensburg Eisnebel gehabt haben soll

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2011)

japp ... katastrophennebel halt.
heute auch wieder ... stellenweise siehts richtig aus wie winter, alles weiß  

wenns die webcams nicht geben würde, würd mans net glauben das die sonne drüber ist ... is zwar nen bild von vor 2 wochen oder so ... aber so ungefähr ists im moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

Oh mei Aber wnns dich beruhigt, ich glaub in Wunsiedel hat man die letzten 7Tage auch keine Sonne gesehen...im Gegensatz zur Oberpfalz wos bis in die Täler sonnig war
Vorgestern war zwischen Höhe Louisenburg und oberhalb der 2 Straßensepentinen 7°Temperaturunterschied
Ich glaub gestern wars noch eklatanter, wäre beim Hochlaufen von Kleinwendern zu den Blöcken fast erfroren unten...und beim Runterlaufen auch wieder

G:


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2011)

na da ich sowieso arbeiten muss, ist es mir eh egal  schnee in den bergen wär jetz mal wichtiger


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

Schnee ist blöde...solang er nicht hartgetreten ist 

G.


----------



## teatimetom (24. November 2011)

war das also eisnebel heute- ich dachte schon das mit diesem nebel was nicht stimmt 

ja schnee nur wenn man drauf radfahren kann


----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2011)

@ jörgo, saugeile Bilder !!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> war das also eisnebel heute- ich dachte schon das mit diesem nebel was nicht stimmt
> 
> ja schnee nur wenn man drauf radfahren kann


 
so schlimm wars heut gar net  ... hätt mer schon radl fahrn können 

ne schnee für 2! bretter is schon was schönes


----------



## teatimetom (24. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so schlimm wars heut gar net  ... hätt mer schon radl fahrn können
> 
> ne schnee für 2! bretter is schon was schönes



ja - aber die ausrede kam mir grade recht da irgendwie sich studiumsmäsig alles auf die nächsten paar tage angehäuft hat - seltsamerweise sind plötzlich lauter abgabetermine nächste woche


----------



## lettenpeter (24. November 2011)

servus Jörg   wie schauts aus am samstag ? kösse hat offen ... i hab zwar noch nix 100 % ausgemacht mit dem andi aber wir wollten scho mal hoch


----------



## franzam (24. November 2011)

@Jörgi: die hab dich gejagt, oder? Du warst ja bergauf beim 2.mal um einiges voraus, bzw. schneller als die anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

Nein, ich hab auf der kurzen Ebenen nur net langsamer gemacht, damit ich dann bergauf etwas vorsprung hab bis sie mich wieder einhohlen 
Wäre ja auch hochwärts bei dir mitgefahren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> servus Jörg   wie schauts aus am samstag ? kösse hat offen ... i hab zwar noch nix 100 % ausgemacht mit dem andi aber wir wollten scho mal hoch



Samstag hat die Kösser offen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. November 2011)

@ samstag, ich hätterte für samster a mal wieder Zeit


----------



## franzam (24. November 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ samstag, ich hätterte für samster a mal wieder Zeit



klingt gut! Wann, wo, wer mit wem oder was?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2011)

Besonders ab wann am Sam?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2011)

hmm ... hab samstag ne blöde schulung  die kein Mensch braucht ... nur um im Zweifel verantwortlich zu sein.

scheiß deutscher irrsinn

sonntag wär ich aber im lande denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Besonders ab wann am Sam?
> 
> G.



terrorethisch gehts bei mir ab 10:30


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2011)

Bin ja Vormittags in der Arbeit  

Gerade beim Runterlaufen vom Blöckefeld nach Kleinwendern wär mir fast das Gesicht eingefroren
Also wenn man bei Einbruch der kurz vorher weggehenden Sonne unterhalb oder in der Nebelgrenze unterwegs ist, dann ist das glaub ich kein Spaß mehr wenn einen der Wind ins Gesicht pfeift 


G.


----------



## lettenpeter (26. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Samstag hat die Kösser offen
> 
> G.


 

jup hat sie ... hmmmm des letzte mal wars ab 16 uhr 
haben aber noch keine zeit ausgemacht wollten erst mal schauen 
was des wetter macht 
muß au erst mal arbeiten gegen 2 weiß i mehr 

akku is scho mal geladen


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2011)

Der Andy hat mir geschrieben dasse erst um 17ne rum aufmachen und  deswegen erst um 14:15 Forsthaus.  
Bei den jetztigen Wäbcämbilder friert mir aber schon vorm Bildschirm ohne Gegenwind das Gesicht ein 
Aber ich bin dennoch nicht abgeneigt zu radeln, sowas härtet nur ab....auch wenn ich nicht mehr härter werden kann...und auch schon Diamanten zerkratzen wenn man sie an mir reibt

G.


----------



## franzam (26. November 2011)

3cm, aber steinhart


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> jup hat sie ... hmmmm des letzte mal wars ab 16 uhr
> haben aber noch keine zeit ausgemacht wollten erst mal schauen
> was des wetter macht
> muß au erst mal arbeiten gegen 2 weiß i mehr
> ...




14:30 ist jetzt die aktuelle Forsthauszeit

Hast neue Händynummer???


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. November 2011)

Bin a dabei 
1430...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2011)

Supa...also auch einer der harten Fichtllocals...die sich um ein paar abgefrorenen Gliedmaßen nichts machen

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (26. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 14:30 ist jetzt die aktuelle Forsthauszeit
> 
> Hast neue Händynummer???
> 
> ...




hab 2 i moment  aber die neue nur solang bis i die alte behalten kann 

i komm nach ..bin erst heim 
nehm den kurzen weg ob mit oder ohne bike mal sehn


----------



## speedy_j (26. November 2011)

na, wie kalt ist es bei euch? 

von dem nebel beim eman kann ich ein ähnliches lied singen. in lindau scheint noch die sonne und je weiter man zu mir fährt, desto düsterer wird die sicht. hat aber auch einen vorteil, ich fahr in der früh auf arbeit und dreh nicht richtung berge um.

ich hab heute auf dem "pfändermassiv"  einen weg entdeckt, den ich in diesem leben wohl nicht mehr durchfahren werde.  hab tatsächlich die hälfte von 200hm schieben und tragen müssen.

@eman
die franzosen scheinen ein faible für große steine zu haben. warst da schon mal?
http://video.mpora.de/watch/lRVOwmHjC/hd/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fully-fahrer (27. November 2011)

Griasde euch Leute  

tschuldigung dass ich hier so reinplatzt aber is wer von euch im Raum Abensberg - Kelheim - Saal unterwegs oder wohnt da ? 

wenn ihr mögt ich hätte nen neuen Thread - Abensberg - Kelheim eröffnet ! 

Liebe Grüße Tobi !


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na, wie kalt ist es bei euch?



War wiedererwartend recht angenehem...sogar recht warm. So konnten wir bis spät in die Nacht hinein fahre 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2011)

Hmm... Heut wird natürlich wo ich da bin keiner radl fahrn wolln?  aber zum Glück find ich auch allein den weg 
Kösseine oder mt. Snow und bullhead ... Hmm


@Speedy ... Ohne das vid jetz gesehen zu haben -> Flash und Apple vertragen sich net  ... Oz en Oisans bin ich 2006 zwei mal gefahrn ... War ganz nett


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2011)

Oh mei, was bist du auch immer am Bouldertag da und net am Radtag  
Schreib mal dem Stefan, der wollte glaub ich schon nommal heute....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2011)

Auch am radtag würdest doch net mit mir fahrn ... Ausredenjörg


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Auch am radtag würdest doch net mit mir fahrn ... Ausredenjörg



Was denkst du wie ich immer meine Bouldertage aussuche

Der Lettenpeter fährt heut bestimmt auch...nachdem er gestern gekniffen hat...und die Harten am Trail alleine unterwegs waren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. November 2011)

@ Jörgo, hast dein äh Pflaster gestern wieder runter bekommen oder lässt es gleich für heut noch drauf?? 

Ja es war gestern zumindest keine "Gesichteinfrierzone" dabei...


----------



## speedy_j (27. November 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Speedy ... Ohne das vid jetz gesehen zu haben -> Flash und Apple vertragen sich net  ... Oz en Oisans bin ich 2006 zwei mal gefahrn ... War ganz nett



dann schau es dir mal auf nem richtigen rechner mit einem massengerechten os an.

so, die sonne ist draußen, muss auch mal schauen, wo hier die interessanten wege versteckt sind.


----------



## lettenpeter (27. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie ich immer meine Bouldertage aussuche
> 
> Der Lettenpeter fährt heut bestimmt auch...nachdem er gestern gekniffen hat...und die Harten am Trail alleine unterwegs waren
> 
> G.



naja war eher bike wandern  
hoch zu langsam und runter zu schnell 

und mal ein richtiges foto gemacht  is scho besser oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (27. November 2011)

und Jörg 

die abfahrt vom felsen geht jetzt  hab scho gesehn das unten was liegt 
weißt scho wo ...pssssttttt


----------



## lettenpeter (27. November 2011)

ups falsches bild ...

des war besser


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann schau es dir mal auf nem richtigen rechner mit einem massengerechten os an.


 
japp ... schönes vid ... an diese felsen da kann ich mich sogar noch erinnern. ist schon beeindruckend  -> wie schon öfters gesagt ist das ne schöne gegend in den wirklich grossen bergen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> und Jörg
> 
> die abfahrt vom felsen geht jetzt  hab scho gesehn das unten was liegt
> weißt scho wo ...pssssttttt




Ich glaub ich sitz gerade aif der Leitung???? + Zusatzleitung

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (27. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich sitz gerade aif der Leitung???? + Zusatzleitung
> 
> G.



echt dann geh doch runter 

hast nix gemacht im steinwald ?? is mein weg weißt scho ...
felsen mein i den wo du über die nase fahrst 
und da wo fast jeder fahren kann  naja net unbedingt jeder  liegt jetzt unten was das man schöner wieder auf den boden kommt ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> echt dann geh doch runter
> 
> hast nix gemacht im steinwald ?? is mein weg weißt scho ...
> felsen mein i den wo du über die nase fahrst
> und da wo fast jeder fahren kann  naja net unbedingt jeder  liegt jetzt unten was das man schöner wieder auf den boden kommt ...



Ah, deswegen meine Leitung. Ne ich hab da dorten garnichts gemacht.
Bin den Verttrail auch schon lang nimmer runter...wird mal wieder Zeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (28. November 2011)

@Eman:
ich muss mich erstmal fürs Nighriden krank melden, die Woche sicher, nächste mal sehen.
*GUT DAS ICH MEIN DEMO nochmal fit gemacht habe,*
mich hat gestern in Osternohe ne Windböe erwischt, und ich bin Punktgenau mit Helm, Schulter und Brustkorb, aber ohne Bike in die landung geknallt.
Mit LeattBrace Hals leicht steif, wuscht.+ Brustkorbl geprellt, wurscht.
aber meine Schulter ist auch irgendwie Hin- schmerzen beim Arm heben... etc.
Scheint Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung ne Bänder-geschichte zu sein. 
ich behandel jetzt erstmal Konservativ und beobachte.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2011)

was willst auch in todesnohe ... da kann doch nix anderes rauskommen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2011)

Ja, von mir auch gute Besserrung

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (28. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ah, deswegen meine Leitung. Ne ich hab da dorten garnichts gemacht.
> Bin den Verttrail auch schon lang nimmer runter...wird mal wieder Zeit
> 
> G.




ahha  wer dann
hab keine baugenehmigung erteilt 
egal ..geht scho 

ja war echt wieder gut au mit dem downhiller


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2011)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> ahha  wer dann
> hab keine baugenehmigung erteilt
> egal ..geht scho
> 
> ja war echt wieder gut au mit dem downhiller



Das ist dann aber komomisch...weil soviele Menschen fahren ja dort net 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (29. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber komomisch...weil soviele Menschen fahren ja dort net
> 
> G.




jep sind eh nur verrückte 

also i kenn keinen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. November 2011)

Ich hab unten den Felsen etwas angefüllt, hab beim 1. Versuch gleich mal die Ausfahrt verpeilt 
Ging aber auch so 

@ peter. Haut des einigermaßen hin wenn mans trifft?

@ Eman Luftkrieg mit dem dhx hab ich wohl gewonnen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hab unten den Felsen etwas angefüllt, hab beim 1. Versuch gleich mal die Ausfahrt verpeilt
> Ging aber auch so
> 
> @ peter. Haut des einigermaßen hin wenn mans trifft?
> ...




Sonst ist ja schon keiner mehr übrieg geblieben von den Stonewoodlocals 

Hast`n wohl zerlegt und ein paar auf den ertsen Blick iunnütze Teile beim wieder Zusammenbau übrieg gehabt

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (29. November 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hab unten den Felsen etwas angefüllt, hab beim 1. Versuch gleich mal die Ausfahrt verpeilt
> Ging aber auch so
> 
> @ peter. Haut des einigermaßen hin wenn mans trifft?
> ...



aha da is also der schlingl 

jup geht scho  war beim ersten mal aber extrem schnell unten mit dem downhiller


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2011)

Der Schlingel hätte sich aber ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können....so lieblos

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (3. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Schlingel hätte sich aber ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können....so lieblos
> 
> G.



  hab ja scho den übergang etwas verbessert ...

war noch schlechter 

aber für den guten willen


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2011)

boah es war perfekt!!! Habd as wieder kaputt repariert, hm  

Heut ist ja nicht so toll draußen?
Für später Nachmittag / Abend wer was vor?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2011)

Dämpfer wieder Putt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Dämpfer wieder Putt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nee ich meinte die Runtefahrausfahrt...
Dämpfer worx.... noch


----------



## lettenpeter (3. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> boah es war perfekt!!! Habd as wieder kaputt repariert, hm
> 
> Heut ist ja nicht so toll draußen?
> Für später Nachmittag / Abend wer was vor?



nee also i net ..nur verbessert 

war am oko downhillstrecke mal getestet und den rest 
beim auto kam dann der regen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2011)

@SortaStefan: Wie ist denn die Wetterlage unten im Tal in Weihermühle? Bei mir liegt schon dick Schnee und es hört nicht auf zu schneien
Könnmer ja wieder ne Nachtskifahrt am Oko einlegen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2011)

In tir hat's auch angefangen unterm tag. Glaub in weiherm.tal ist's auch gut angezuckert. 
Ja ja ja oko erstbefahrung


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2011)

Ja, so ein Marsch bis zur absoluten Erschöpfung...kurz vor dem Liegen bleiben und sterben wäre doch wieder mal was

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Marsch bis zur absoluten Erschöpfung...kurz vor dem Liegen bleiben und sterben wäre doch wieder mal was
> 
> G.






ich hab hier unten eine todeswintertrainingstrecke gefunden. bei trockenheit bestimmt genial zu fahren, aber bei nässe sind da stellen drin, da wäre jeder gleitmittelhersteller neidisch wie man da durch die gegend rutscht. und es sind fast 200hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Marsch bis zur absoluten Erschöpfung...kurz vor dem Liegen bleiben und sterben wäre doch wieder mal was
> 
> G.



Oh ja ich dacht damals auch schon dran mich in den Schnee zu legen und einfach einzuschlafen  

Hm mal beobachten ab wann es gehen könnt


----------



## Klabauterman (7. Dezember 2011)

was sagt die schneelage daheim


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> was sagt die schneelage daheim



Eher nicht so toll. Schneit zwar immer wieder aber ist etwas zu warm so dass alles immer recht arg antaut.
Wie es oben am Berg ist weiß ich nicht war noch nicht oben gestern und heut...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Dezember 2011)

hmm-hier isses auch siffig, windig und nass...

aaaaber: ich behaupt ich bin wieder fit:
die narbe sieht zwar noch graislich aus aber hat mich vier siebener hallen-routen hochgezogen-wenn des net hält, dann weiß ich auch nicht

seid's mich also leider doch nicht los


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt hat das mit der rutschig gemachten Stufe doch net funktioniert 
Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2011)

Supi dass es wieder in doch relativ komoder Zeit ganz gut geworden ist... 
Dann brauchst ja nur noch die Spike-Reifen herrichten dann steht der Wintersaison ja nix mehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Dezember 2011)

hey, hey  !!!! freu mich auch!!

wintersaison-da grausts mich grad, wenn ich raus schau...


----------



## speedy_j (7. Dezember 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aaaaber: ich behaupt ich bin wieder fit:



 schön zu hören. musst uns aber versprechen nie wieder so einen blödsinn zu machen. das nächste mal bleibst auf dem radl!


----------



## Supah Gee (7. Dezember 2011)

@Otti

Des is schön zu hören


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hey, hey  !!!! freu mich auch!!
> 
> wintersaison-da grausts mich grad, wenn ich raus schau...


 
Hehe ... Wird doch alles immer wieder gut 

Wetter ... Naja eigentlich fast schöner jetz als der dauernebel die ganze zeit im November

Endlich Schnee in den Bergen .... Schaut's nimmer ganz so trist aus

@speedy ... Wetter in Bozen am WE wär gar net so schlecht


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Dezember 2011)

@ Otti:


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Endlich Schnee in den Bergen .... Schaut's nimmer ganz so trist aus



auch 

ich hoff es schneit noch ordentlich bis nächstes we... wollte nach seefeld oder garmisch


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2011)

na ich glaub zum skifahrn muss man schon noch weiter rauf ... nach soviel schnee schauts ja leider noch immer nicht aus

überleg am WE irgendwo hin zu fahrn


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ich glaub zum skifahrn muss man schon noch weiter rauf ... nach soviel schnee schauts ja leider noch immer nicht aus
> 
> überleg am WE irgendwo hin zu fahrn




ja ich hoff aber weiter... in seefeld oder garmisch könnte ich umsonst/günstig wohnen... wo anders wirds teurer 
hab auch noch keine alternativen bisher...


----------



## speedy_j (8. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Wetter in Bozen am WE wär gar net so schlecht



wollen wir??? 
ist aber irgendwie schon kalt, müssten wir uns halt mal warm anziehen.



schnee liegt derzeit bis unter 1000m, kann aber leider nicht sagen ob es viel ist. ich denke mal aber eher nicht, von zwei drei tagen schneefall werden die zuvor kahlen hänge auch erst mal nur angezuckert.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wollen wir???
> ist aber irgendwie schon kalt, müssten wir uns halt mal warm anziehen.


 
leider hab ich das dh-radl net in rgbg da ich schon auf winterbetrieb umgestellt hab  also net so ganz einfach die sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2011)

wenn es einmal einfach mit dir wäre. 

das heisst, wir lassen es sein?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2011)

net unbedingt ...

ist halt nur viel aufwand das radl daheim zu holen. weiß net, wennst voll bock hast 

bin halt schon voll auf schnee eingestellt ... die bretter hätt ich da


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2011)

menno, warum muss ich das jetzt wieder entscheiden. 
komm bis heut abend nicht mehr ins netz. kannst dir überlegen, ob du den aufwand machen möchtest oder nicht. akzeptiere jede entscheidung, da ich in meiner wohnung ja auch noch einiges zu tun hätte.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> akzeptiere jede entscheidung, da ich in meiner wohnung ja auch noch einiges zu tun hätte.


 
oh oh ... geht das wieder los


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2011)

Jaja, diese mehrfache Duplizität der Dilemma

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> menno, warum muss ich das jetzt wieder entscheiden.
> komm bis heut abend nicht mehr ins netz. kannst dir überlegen, ob du den aufwand machen möchtest oder nicht. akzeptiere jede entscheidung, da ich in meiner wohnung ja auch noch einiges zu tun hätte.




Führt ihr eine Beziehung?  
hört sich so an...
"och nööö...mir ist das egal, entscheide du...."
wenn du dich falsch entscheidest , ist er eingeschnappt


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Dezember 2011)

Leider kein Garantiefall 
aber ich würde die specialized lo pro mag 2 für 40 euro bekommen  zuschlagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Leider kein Garantiefall
> aber ich würde die specialized lo pro mag 2 für 40 euro bekommen  zuschlagen?



Gibs dem Stefan, der schindet schon Garantie raus (jetzt wird er mich hauen )

Die Pedale haben eh das Rad versaut, die froh das sie kaputt sind

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (9. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibs dem Stefan, der schindet schon Garantie raus (jetzt wird er mich hauen )
> 
> 
> G.



Gibts da Neuigkeiten von denen ich nix weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2011)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Führt ihr eine Beziehung?
> hört sich so an...
> "och nööö...mir ist das egal, entscheide du...."
> wenn du dich falsch entscheidest , ist er eingeschnappt



wir haben uns im beidseitigem einverständnis geeinigt, wie man heute so schön zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr habt einen Ehevertrag

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Dezember 2011)

manche dinge brauchen einfach keinen kommentar mehr...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2011)

Hrrr hrrr ... Es werde licht ....


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2011)

Hast du dir nen maxflex a nochmal geordert?? 
Tu mal schnell zam bauen und berichten ob sich das upgrade lohnt 

Und hast jetzt vernünftige Optiken gefunden??


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab hier nämlich noch nen Prototypen von nem Bekannten zum testen liegen. 
Macht nämlich a nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2011)

Ohoh...jetzt gehen die jährliche Lichtbastellhobbythekaktionen wieder los 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ohoh...jetzt gehen die jährliche Lichtbastellhobbythekaktionen wieder los
> 
> G.



Du kannst mich dann ab sofort auch den Jean Pütz des Lampenbaus nennen


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hast du dir nen maxflex a nochmal geordert??
> Tu mal schnell zam bauen und berichten ob sich das upgrade lohnt
> 
> Und hast jetzt vernünftige Optiken gefunden??


 
hab gestern die gefundene optik an einer LED mal probiert ... schaut gut aus und bei 300mA bestätigt das die neue deutlich heller ist im Vergleich zu ner alten LED

maxflex ... weil der neue das <0°C problem nicht mehr hat und 130 mA mehr kann 

kann man eigentlich noch radl fahrn da draussen oder liegt schnee?

nightride heut? hätt ich nen ansporn fertig zu werden


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich noch radl fahrn da draussen oder liegt schnee?
> 
> nightride heut? hätt ich nen ansporn fertig zu werden




Man muß halt durstichsichere Reifen aufziehen und das Rad mit mehr Federweg nehmen...wegen den ganzen Eßkastanien und Annanasfrüchten die durch die anhaltende Trockenheit der sonnigen Hitze auf die Trails gefallen sind....aber sonst gehts gut

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Eman. Oh man wenn ich gewusst hätt dass du da bist hätt i was gesagt. Steh grad am burgstein. Schnee naja mehr dürft nicht liegen geht aber zumindest bergab noch ganz gut!!! 
Morgen nightride ?? Dann könnt ma die Lampen mal. Vergleichen und ich hätt ne Entscheidungshilfe bezüglich Upgrade oder neu oder beides


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2011)

ne ... morgen nacht is blöd da ich ja danach nach rgbg muss


----------



## franzam (10. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Eman. Oh man wenn ich gewusst hätt dass du da bist hätt i was gesagt. Steh grad am burgstein. Schnee naja mehr dürft nicht liegen geht aber zumindest bergab noch ganz gut!!!
> Morgen nightride ?? Dann könnt ma die Lampen mal. Vergleichen und ich hätt ne Entscheidungshilfe bezüglich Upgrade oder neu oder beides



Schreibts rein wann und wo, vll, komm ich auch


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja kann i machen. 
Um könnten ja bissl eher scha los fahren und dann nur vom hänky bis zum Auto nightriden oder iwie so...


----------



## franzam (10. Dezember 2011)

Hast einen zu kleinen Akku?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2011)

so hab die ersten nightride hinter mir ... im flachland wnaabtal  epische Vollmondbedingungen.

@stefan...
Lampe funzt und ist gefühlt jetzt ähnlich hell wie die Lenkerlampe, was die Rechnung Bestätigungen würde. (Lenker rechn. ~2200lm (3xMC-E 2,8A), Helm jetzt ~2100 lm (4xXM-L 1300mA)).Real wohl so 1500lm  wär auf jedenfall mal interessant zu wissen.
Die Linsen haben ein sehr schönes leuchtbild. Besser als die alten die ich drinnen hatte. Für ne Helmlampe evtl. aber eine Idee zu breit, aber bei soviel Licht egal 
Die Lampenkonstruktion an sich ist Kerngut. Denk schon das sich aufrüsten lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

@Stefan ... Wie schaut's aus heute... Wann hättest zeit ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Prinzipiell immer und auch gar nicht. 

Wies ists bei dir?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Sonne 








G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Japp Wetter ist eigentlich opti heut


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja...die Temperaturen sind schon eisometrisch dachte auf den Bild nach Bigri runter erst das da Nebel auf der Skipiste enzlang ist....ist wohl eher Schneefall

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja sieht gut aus 
Hm wie ist dann die Lage jetzt

Bist du a dabei Jörg...?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell lade ich die Akkus  in nem provisorischen Aufbau da das richtige kabelzeugs in Rgbg is 

Bei dem Wetter sollt man aber schon bei Tageslicht fahrn  Hmm wie mach mer das ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Japp seh ich auch so. 
Würd nur gern mal kurz noch nen nightride anschließen zwecks Test. Also wie gesagt von hänky bis Auto dann oder so... Zeit? 1300 oder 1330?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Bullheadhouse is wohl offen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Meine Lage ist eher fatal Schreibt mal von wo aus ihr losfahrt, vielleicht bekomm ich irgendwas gebacken, außer Plätzchen...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Achso hänky net offen?? Ich hab keine ahnung. 
Können a Forsthaus los oder??? Mir egal. Ich kann so ab 1300 wo sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Achso hänky net offen?? Ich hab keine ahnung.
> Können a Forsthaus los oder??? Mir egal. Ich kann so ab 1300 wo sein.



Auf der Seite steht bis 9.12. Betriebsurlaub... 

13:30 parkplatz zwischen silberhaus und seehaus? Soviel Schnee wird ja noch net liegen, das man dort nimmer parken kann 
Klassische Schneeberg okopfrunde ?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

Hehe ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Hat dann asenturm offen?? 
Zwecks Kaffee (jörgködermodus on)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ...




.........drum machst du nur noch nightrides


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hat dann asenturm offen??
> Zwecks Kaffee (jörgködermodus on)



Heute ist der 11.12.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Hm asenturm hat wohl a net auf. 

Könnten natürlich a kössaine fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Oh mei, ihr seit ja wieder ein Quell an Entscheidungsfreude

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, ihr seit ja wieder ein Quell an Entscheidungsfreude
> 
> G.



Tu mal lieber deine Plätzchen backen und schaun dass du mitfährst


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Da Andi würd a kössaine fahren. 
Zeit variabel hat er gesagt aber 1330 würd bei ihm a passen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab gerade ne MagenundDarmanormalie...und einen Lungenmagnesiumüberschuß. Aber wenn ihr auf die Kösser fahrt würd ich das mal timingtechnisch auf die Kösser rauf schaffen um euch zu besuchen.
Wenn ich eure Losfahrzeit kenne...da kann ich dann eine Rechenformel erarbeiten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Dezember 2011)

Haben jetzt mal 1330 Forsthaus ausgemacht.

Andi ist a dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Gut...dann fang ich mal zu rechnen an....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2011)

Pohh, wußt garnimmer wie genialomat3000 eine Highspeedabfahrt nachts auf auf perfektem Schnee ist

@Popefan: Sollten auf jedenfall die guten Bedingungen die Woche nach der Arbeit für eine Vondaheimkösserkaffeerunde nutzen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2011)

Japp, Bedingungen waren bei uns a richtig gut! 
Ja sollten wir unbedingt die Tage was machen! 
Vielleicht am Mittwoch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2011)

Japp, war gut


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp, Bedingungen waren bei uns a richtig gut!
> Ja sollten wir unbedingt die Tage was machen!
> Vielleicht am Mittwoch??



Absolute Fehlplanung.... Mittwoch ist gaaanz schlecht bei mir.... Gaaanz ganz schlecht. 

Donnerstag wär viel besser  Donnerstag gut... Mittwoch schlecht...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Absolute Fehlplanung.... Mittwoch ist gaaanz schlecht bei mir.... Gaaanz ganz schlecht.
> 
> Donnerstag wär viel besser  Donnerstag gut... Mittwoch schlecht...



Naja die Wetterbedingungen sind ja mal gerade net so einladend die Tage zum Radeln
Hab aber gestern dennoch schonmal auf Winterreifen umgerüstet...Wetter soll sich ja wieder verbessern.


G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2011)

Hast schon die Schpeikreifen aufgezogen?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast schon die Schpeikreifen aufgezogen?



Jepp...ging zwar gut zum Hoch- und Runterfahren am Samstag. Aber die Forststraßenreifenrinnen waren ansich fast immer Eis.
Und wenn man bergab wo runterheizt wo man vorher net gesehen hat ists doch sicherer
Und nach dem Tauwetter jetzt kurz wirds wohl beim nächjsten Frost mehr Eis haben...

An einem Reifen hat garkein Spike gefehlt  am Anderen waren es nur 5...gute Reifen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein Bild von meinem Rahmen gesehen..ich hab ein Bild von meinem Rahmen gesehen....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2011)

Na dann tus mal hier rein stellen. Will's auch sehn


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Morgen dürfte es wieder Gerfrierwettersein...haste Zeit mal radual die Schneelage zu gukken

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2011)

Morgen eher net so da ich Weihnachtsfeier von da Arbeit aus hab. 
Samstag dann schon eher


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Auf Weihnachtsfeiern von der Arbeit gehen doch nur Schnullies  Wir hätten morgen auch unsere....aber ich bin ja kein Schnullie

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich Sitz grad auf der weihnachtsfeier von der Arbeit und muss mir das essen hart erarbeiten 
Nen langes Theaterstück zwischen den Gängen muss ich ertragen ...was will ich hier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2011)

Kulturbanause


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich Sitz grad auf der weihnachtsfeier von der Arbeit und muss mir das essen hart erarbeiten
> Nen langes Theaterstück zwischen den Gängen muss ich ertragen ...was will ich hier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Um deine Lage noch schlimmer zu machen...ich steh gerade am Ochsenkopf oben bei genialen Wetter und perfekten Schneebedingungen.
Und jetzt gehts nach unten.....

G.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2011)

Seit wann hast du nen iPhone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2011)

Hm ist gar net vom Iphone gesendet...
Tapatalk tut oben immer die Überschrift löschen... 

Hm zudem regnets bei uns grad mal so richtig


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2011)

Und am Berg Schneits oder wie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Mensch Popefan, alter Spielverderber, dich kann  man aber garnet reinlegen
Hättest lieber geschrieben daste daneben stehst, dann wär er ganz überzeugt gewesen
Ein bisschen Emän tritzen schadet nie

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2011)

Alter Cheater 

Wenn tun ma denn mal ne OKO Erkundungstour starten? 
Samstag ging evtl bei mir


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Alter Cheater
> 
> Wenn tun ma denn mal ne OKO Erkundungstour starten?
> Samstag ging evtl bei mir



Samstag ging vll. auch. Nur wenn die 30l/m2 morgen in Schnee runterkommen, wirds nicht mehr  all zuviel mit fahren werden


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2011)

Samstag ist bei mir glaub ich schlecht.

Soviel Schnee ist gut, dann geht nur noch bergabfahren

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



mach mal größer!!!!!


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2011)

noch größer? wieso? so groß ist Jörg auch wieder nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2011)

@speedy ... Gehn mer Schneerutschen? Morgen soll's schneien 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mach mal größer!!!!!



Kann ich erst heut Abend...usw.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mach mal größer!!!!!



Bitteschön 






G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um deine Lage noch schlimmer zu machen...ich steh gerade am Ochsenkopf oben bei genialen Wetter und perfekten Schneebedingungen.
> Und jetzt gehts nach unten.....
> 
> G.
> ...



 sehr gut ...iphone...sehr, sehr gut 


irgendjemand sagt bestimmt was dazu: bleiben die kurbeln so?

den schlittn find ich gut, der geht bestimmt ab!!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> G.



Schönes Ding   ... Feinster Maschinenbau ... Aber so unfarbig


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

Für dich ist ja extra das Grüne unten im Bild mit drin

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2011)

Wollt doch Orange Blau


----------



## speedy_j (16. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bitteschön



schick schick, dann schraub es mal zusammen, damit ich eine proberunde drehen kann.

sollte ich es wirklich noch schaffen, die steuererklärungen der letzten 4 jahre mal zu machen, dann befürchte ich, dass es auch noch sowas in der richtung gibt. aber mal schauen.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2011)

@jörg ...
wie schauts eigentlich daheim auf den bergen aus? wirds was mit schnee zum schlitteneinfahrn 

der andi hat geschrieben es regnet


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

Im Tal hats heut erstmal richtig viel geschneit und dann den Rest vom Tag geschifft.
Ist aber immernoch net alles weggeregnet.
Am Berg wars nur mal kurz über Null Grad. Bin selber gespannt was heut Nacht so runterkommt
Könnt aber die Tage schon Schlittenwetter werden....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2011)

ok schaun mer mal ... der andi scheint ja fertig zu werden mit den dingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok schaun mer mal ... der andi scheint ja fertig zu werden mit den dingern



Die ersten Schals sind ja auch schon ausgeliefert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2011)

Wetter soll ja die Tage auch perfekt werden ...sowohl radual wie skiual
Vielleicht macht ja morgn schon der erste Lift auf 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Dezember 2011)

ach-die schlitten baut der andi???


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein, das ist doch eindeutig meine Kellerwerkstatt

G.


----------



## Landus (17. Dezember 2011)

Soodale, hab heute gleich mal das "gute" Wetter genutzt und mal die Schneebedingungen am Forsthaus/Wenderner Stein getestet. Ein paar Schpeiks wären noch ganz nett gewesen, so war eher Driften angesagt 
Fahrtechniktraining Deluxe


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2011)

Oh ... Mit nem ssp im Schnee ... Harte Sache  hab mein eingangradl eingemottet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (17. Dezember 2011)

Habs mir extra für solche Blödeleien Zugelegt Da kann nicht viel kaputt gehen. Meine Sau wäre mir für sowas viel zu schade, die wird erst im Frühjahr "Ausgemottet"


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2011)

War heut mal zwecks Schneebedingungen gucken zu Fuß auf der Kössaine.
Hat schon ganz viel Schnee mittlerweile da oben... H Weg ist total zugeschneit und keine Spur drin... Schlittenfahren ging aber a net gut. Ist einfach noch net Platt genug...


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2011)

Aber radfahren ist auch nix, oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2011)

na dann snowblades


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann snowblades



 ja des ist denk ich im moment die beste variante 

Hm weiß jemand wo man noch nen Freddie´s Revenz bekommt??


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2011)

kauf halt nen schwalbe ... die taugen jetz auch ... glaub ich


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2011)

olb eman schrieb:


> kauf halt nen schwalbe ... Die taugen jetz auch ... Glaub ich



...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2011)

Schwalbe ist doch wie Weihnachtsfeiern...für Schnullies

@Sfan: Hättest halt nen Autoschlauch mitgenommen, der geht immer

G.


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schwalbe ist doch wie Weihnachtsfeiern...für Schnullies
> 
> 
> G.



Was hattest Du nochmal für Reifen auf der winterlichen Dylenrunde? 
Schlechte Funzel und schlechte Schlappen...

Da waren meine KleinMädchenSchwalben durchaus tauglich....





...vll. lags damals aber auch am Fahrer


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Das blöde daran ist, dass es keine vernünftige alternative zum Schwalbe mehr gibt, wobei nichtmal der Schwalbe selbst ne vernünftige Alternative ist  

Schlimm schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Was hattest Du nochmal für Reifen auf der winterlichen Dylenrunde?
> Schlechte Funzel und schlechte Schlappen...
> 
> Da waren meine KleinMädchenSchwalben durchaus tauglich....
> ...



Natürlich Freddys, ich hab schon immer Freddys...tsss....und meine Funzel hat damals nur rumgealbert, weil ihr euch verfahren habt und sie nicht 2mal das Gleiche ausleuchten wollte. Nur weil  ihr wieder keine Brotkrumen gelegt habt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm Spikes sind drauf. 
Was geht heut??
Ist halt schwierig ne vernünftige Tour zu finden....


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Hmmh....stimmt...der Winter hat zugeschlagen und es wird noch nichts gespurt sein
Ist die Frage wie schlimm selbstspuring bergab ist...bergauf gehen sowieso eh nur ein paar wenige Forststraßen heute

Mehlmeisel und Gereirsberg laufen auch schon, da ruinieren sich die ersten mal wieder ihre neuen Ski 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

War eben mal vor der Haustür...brrrr...*******eckelig windig draußen. So richtig zieht es mich noch net nach draußen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Oder doch Ski fahren fahren. ?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Wäbcämbilda von der Piste sind ja net so der Geschmackmacher

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab heut noch net drauf geguckt. War jetzt die ganze zeit in Keller. 
Hm hm hm. 
Also dann nach mal ne Ansage...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Oh je oh je...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Woll ma mal wenigstens wo hoch schieben nen Kaffee und dann wieder runter Rollen??


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Woll ma mal wenigstens wo hoch schieben nen Kaffee und dann wieder runter Rollen??



Wär zumindest eine Möglichkeit....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

...auf jedenfall besser wie die absolute Glücksligkeit 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Glaub mit der Idee könnt ich mich anfreunden... 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Gut gut poput. Und wann und wo?? Oko oder kösser??


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gut gut poput. Und wann und wo?? Oko oder kösser??



Kösser ist besser...da ist man schneller dorten...und diverses
Machmer 13:30 fertig am Parkplatz?
Es seidenn du willst Oko?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Nee kösser klingt gut. Nimmst du licht mit?? 
Mach ma 1345 ja??


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee kösser klingt gut. Nimmst du licht mit??
> Mach ma 1345 ja??



Oke, dann 13:45 Licht ist noch am Fahrrad vom letzten mal dran...ich werds net extra runterpulen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Okee dann schmeiß ich's a mal mit nei


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Oke....dann kann ich mich ja jetzt noch ne Runde hinlegen 

G.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh ... Mit nem ssp im Schnee ... Harte Sache  hab mein eingangradl eingemottet



hey markus, 
hast mit night radeln in regensburg abgeschlossen dieses Jahr ?

Ich wäre grade wieder fit, wir könnten wieder


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Pohhh, der Winter hat die Kösser jetzt voll im Griff Zwischen ankunft und Abfahrt gabs 30 Forumszentimeter Neuschnee (siehe Stefans eingeschneite Felge  )
Aber perfekte Bergabspaßbedingungen am Warmduscherweg

G.


----------



## sepalot (18. Dezember 2011)

war heute auch mal unterwegs, aber weils nicht aufgehört hat zu schneien und schon die Menschenmaßen rund um Oko waren hab ich mich mal im Fichtelseebereich aufgehalten​ 





​ 
es weht ne steife Briese 



 ...




​ 
... und ein mal umgesehen ...




​ 
... und schon liegt es da. Tot durch erfrieren 



.




​ 
Eis und Schnee in "Franconia Columbia" 



.




​ 

Die Spikes waren eine gute Wahl 



. Das Stück auf der Dammkrone war dann richtig fies. Durchgeblasen hat's einen und der Schnee, wie kleine Nadeln auf der Backe 









.




​


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2011)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hey markus,
> hast mit night radeln in regensburg abgeschlossen dieses Jahr ?
> 
> Ich wäre grade wieder fit, wir könnten wieder


 
ne ... fahr halt jetz nur noch mitm mehrgangradl  is besser wenns so nass is  
war mitttag unterwegs als die sonne da war ... gar net so schlimm wie gedacht im wald.

2011 noch nen nightride wird aber schwierig da ich MO DI auf jedenfall mit arbeitskollegen ski fahrn bin. MI DO vielleicht auch und dann in die nördliche oberpfalz abhau

und weil benzin ja nix kost  war ich heut mal schnell in den bergen. wetter war besser als gedacht. schnee hats nicht wirklich viel











so und wer findet raus wo ich war ... is ganz ganz einfach


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

ich steh gerade am Ochsenkopf oben bei genialen Wetter und perfekten Schneebedingungen.
Und jetzt gehts nach unten.....

G.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen

G.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2011)

steh grad aufm mond und beobachte euch mit dem fernglas 

Sent from Mondrover using Funkwellen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Eman der Eman. 
Immer einen Schritt voraus.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2011)

Der Eman tut uns bestimmt anschmarren
Der hat garkeinen Mondroverführerschein

G.


Sent from my orbatsplatz using käibl


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sent from my orbatsplatz using käibl






habt ihr das video schon gesehen?

http://www.powdermag.com/videos/those-arent-pillows/

ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach, noch skifahren zu lernen.

@eman
einschalten vom richtigem pc mit normal os lohnt sich.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Eman tut uns bestimmt anschmarren
> Der hat garkeinen Mondroverführerschein


 
den brauch ich auch net, da ich nen chauffeur hab


----------



## teatimetom (18. Dezember 2011)

mehrgangradeln und die ganze woche ski trainingslager 

da muss ich viel trainieren mit dem singelspeter, so gesehen ists besser wenn wir erst nächstes jahr wieder miteinander rightniden 

Bastel grade an einer Lampe damit ich auch den Waldboden trocknen kann wenns feucht ist : 3 x XML , und wenns funktioniert hab ich noch eine ETWAS grössere Platine als Lenkerlampe gesehen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> habt ihr das video schon gesehen?
> 
> http://www.powdermag.com/videos/those-arent-pillows/
> 
> ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach, noch skifahren zu lernen.


 
krasse sache

das geht doch mitm board auch ...

solche vids sollt man net anschauen zur zeit wenn man bedeckt wie es in den bergen ausschaut ...


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem ich oben angekommen war ist auch noch die Pistenraupe rauf gekommen und ich konnt in ganz frisch gespurtem Schnee die diesjährige Erstbelettung des OKOs machen 
Sehr sehr fein 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Dezember 2011)

Ahh da eman war im Zillertal... 
Wetter war ja ganz gut wa, aber Schnee, naja .... zumindest ist es neben der Piste auch weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

speedy_j schrieb:


> habt ihr das video schon gesehen?
> 
> http://www.powdermag.com/videos/those-arent-pillows/
> 
> ich denke ernsthaft drüber nach, noch skifahren zu lernen.



Mußt fast schon ne Pause machen um meine Oberschenkel zu regenerieren

@Stefan: Das sind doch die Bilder vom letzten Jahr Gibs einfach zu das du gestern doch Twillight 4 angesehen hast

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2011)

Nee nee ich war scho wirklich oben. 
Aber es ging diesmal viel besser zu laufen wie letztes mal


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee nee ich war scho wirklich oben.
> Aber es ging diesmal viel besser zu laufen wie letztes mal



Tja, für solche Fotos sollte man halt immer die aktuelle Bildzeitzung dabei haben...sonst wird schwer mit der Glaubwürdigkeit

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

Soderla Stefan, dafür hab ich heut Mehlmeißel erstbelettet
Puhh, meine Obervorderschenkel waren schon nach der ersten halben Abfahrt Overunterladen
Nach der 32ten waren sie dann endlich warm und es ging einigermaßen 

Und eins meiner Laufräder ist auch fertig





 G.


----------



## lowfat (19. Dezember 2011)

und wie man sieht hast du nebenbei aus einem titanblock ein u-boot gefeilt...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

Nein das Laufrad steht noch im hohen Norden und geht erst ab morgen in die wunderschöne Oberpfalz 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (19. Dezember 2011)

Ach manno! Ich will auch endlich meine Laufräder! Das ganze Zieht sich schon wieder wie Kaugummi....

Merke: Nie wieder bei BMO bestellen wenns schnell gehen soll...


----------



## Supah Gee (19. Dezember 2011)

@Jörg

Is des des LR was auch da Klausmann fährt?

Und wie gehts in Mehlmeisel? Wenns am Do net regnet will ich auch mal hin..


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> Is des des LR was auch da Klausmann fährt?
> 
> Und wie gehts in Mehlmeisel? Wenns am Do net regnet will ich auch mal hin..



Tja der wird sich umschauen wenn er in den Keller geht 

Könnte sein das er eine Supra30 fährt ist leicht, stabil und bewährt.
Mein Zweitlaufrad ist eine SupraD, etwas schwerer, stabiler und bewährter
Ist ansich fast schon ein Weihnachtswunder das der Bikebauer das so schnell auftreiben konnte

Mehlmorsl ging richtig gut, dachte eigentlich das es da schon an den neuralgischen Stellen noch skikratzisch ist. Aber war voll in Ordnung

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Dezember 2011)

lowfat schrieb:


> und wie man sieht hast du nebenbei aus einem titanblock ein u-boot gefeilt...



das uboot fänd ich ezt a interessanter als das laufrad


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla Stefan, dafür hab ich heut Mehlmeißel erstbelettet
> Puhh, meine Obervorderschenkel waren schon nach der ersten halben Abfahrt Overunterladen
> Nach der 32ten waren sie dann endlich warm und es ging einigermaßen
> 
> ...



32 Abfahrten ... Ich Lach mich tot 




---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.336026,11.610026


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2011)

In den Bergen hat's heut richtig viel geschneit 

Ich glaub ich Fahr morgen gleich nochmal runter die vorweihnachtliche Ruhe nutzen  bevor dann die ganzen Deppen auf die Pisten kommen 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.461535,11.589850


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 32 Abfahrten ... Ich Lach mich tot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmh...es könnte auch die 3,2te Abfahrt gewesen sein wo ich langsam warm war. So genau kann ich mich nimmer erinnern

Schreibst du das alles gerade von der Autobahn aus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2011)

Japp ... Ich hab das im Auto geschrieben  ... Aber nicht als Fahrer


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2011)

Soo, hab für diesen Winter auch die Erstbefahrung (von Jörgs und Kistes Lieblingsberg ) hinter mir


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla Stefan, dafür hab ich heut Mehlmeißel erstbelettet
> Puhh, meine Obervorderschenkel waren schon nach der ersten halben Abfahrt Overunterladen
> Nach der 32ten waren sie dann endlich warm und es ging einigermaßen
> 
> ...



Du meinst zweitbelettet 
Wennst heut was machen willst, ich bin den ganzen tag daheim. Meld dich doch mal. 
Hast die Bilda vom Schlitten gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Du meinst zweitbelettet
> Wennst heut was machen willst, ich bin den ganzen tag daheim. Meld dich doch mal.
> Hast die Bilda vom Schlitten gesehen




Jeppo, hätte heute zu allem Zeit
Warst du wohl auch schon am MML
Das Schlittenbild werd ich mir jetzt gleich angukken...falls es wieder funktioniert mirt dem Gukken

@Franzam: Du und dein Todesberg...dummerweise haben wir es ja jetzt netmal geschafft da im Sommer raufzuradeln Das werden wir die nächste Saison nachhohlen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

@ jörgo, ja bin a zu allem bereit. müssten nur gleich ne Zeit ausmachen dass ich meine anderen Erledigungen noch erledigen kann... 
Aber ich kann die entweder vorher oder nachher erledigen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo, ja bin a zu allem bereit. müssten nur gleich ne Zeit ausmachen dass ich meine anderen Erledigungen noch erledigen kann...
> Aber ich kann die entweder vorher oder nachher erledigen



Was tumer denn überhaupt..skirutschen? Würd sgen du erledigst vorher...bin erst bei der ersten Tasse Kaffee

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja skirutschen klingt gut... 

Okay dann schreibn ich dir a ähsähmähs von unterwegs wenn ich ein Ende erkennen kann...

Denk mal so bis Mittag...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja skirutschen klingt gut...
> 
> Okay dann schreibn ich dir a ähsähmähs von unterwegs wenn ich ein Ende erkennen kann...
> 
> Denk mal so bis Mittag...



Mittag rum ist gut...mach dir keinen Streß 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Okeeee


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Hm... 1330 irgendwo??
Wo woll ma denn fahren?? Mehl?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hm... 1330 irgendwo??
> Wo woll ma denn fahren?? Mehl?



Ja Mehl ist wohl die einzige Alternative. Hemp hat wohl noch net offen...fahrmer zusammen?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja gerne. Kann dich um 1315 bei dir abholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja gerne. Kann dich um 1315 bei dir abholen...



Wäre CooL, dann muß ich mein Auto net vom Schnee befreien

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Okee 1315 bei dir


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

@Popefan: Es ist da...es ist da...aber viel zu dunkel für ein Bild
Hab aufgeschundene Knöchel...44 Abfahrten waren doch zuviel

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab 45 gezählt. Hab a oberschenkelleerizität. 

Hey cool wenn's da ist  dann komm i morgen mal vorher vorbei und guck's mir mal an  hast die SMS wegen morgen geschrieben?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hab 45 gezählt. Hab a oberschenkelleerizität.
> 
> Hey cool wenn's da ist  dann komm i morgen mal vorher vorbei und guck's mir mal an  hast die SMS wegen morgen geschrieben?



Ups...da war doch was mit SMS.....türderüüüü...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2011)

44 Abfahrten ... Da fehlt sicher wieder nen Komma  nach 20 wird sogar mir langweilig 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.968777,10.186904
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 44 Abfahrten ... Da fehlt sicher wieder nen Komma  nach 20 wird sogar mir langweilig
> 
> 
> ---
> ...




Ruhe da von den hinteren Siverattastraßenplätzen
Waren 80% im Wald unterwegs...und den Rest im Schneeballschmeißmodus. Stefan mußte mehrere Kopf- und Hodentreffer hinnehmen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2011)

Hehe ... Werd's Freitag zum schlittenfahrn net schaffen, da ich das angesagte schöne Wetter nutzen muss 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=46.968725,10.186947
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

Hat ne logik...ich hoffe mal das Freitag net regnet..hab schon gesehen, du hast einen Orangen...zumindest ist da dein Name eingestantzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2011)

Japp ... Orange Aufkleber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2011)

So muß jetzt mal wieder meinen neuen Rahmen anschauen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2011)

Würd ich auch machen ... Da stellst dir wirklich was geiles hin ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2011)

Test IBC App.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Test IBC App.



Gibts ne IBC App??? 


Ich würd mal sagen dass da Jörg doch mehr treffer hat einstecken müssen... Zudem ist er 3 mal innerhalb von 10m gestürzt ! 

Hm ja die Schlitten sehen schon sehr geil aus mit den eingestanzten Namen usw.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2011)

Test Ibc App.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (22. Dezember 2011)

Servus beinand...

mal a kure Frage was nix mitm Thema zu tun hat....
Kann man an Silvester irgendwas typisch Touristenmäßiges im Fichtelgebirge machen, was weiß ich, Mitternachts den oko hochgondeln oder sowas?
Wollen halt ne Nacht in ein Hotel, irgendwo ein paar Bierchen trinken und dann halt das Feuerwerk anschauen......


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2011)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Servus beinand...
> 
> mal a kure Frage was nix mitm Thema zu tun hat....
> Kann man an Silvester irgendwas typisch Touristenmäßiges im Fichtelgebirge machen, was weiß ich, Mitternachts den oko hochgondeln oder sowas?
> Wollen halt ne Nacht in ein Hotel, irgendwo ein paar Bierchen trinken und dann halt das Feuerwerk anschauen......



In der Regel ist bei uns soviel Nebel zu Sylvester das man vom Berg oben aus nie was sieht.
Zumindest war das bis jetzt zu 100% so wenn ich auf einem Berg war
Ansonsten kannste lediglich den Oko hochlaufen und mit dem Schlitten runterfahren....ist zwar verboten, aber es ist ja Sylvester
Keine Ahnung ob es bei uns irgendwas touristisches gibt

@Popefan: Habs mittlerweile bis auf den Schaltgriff und einer Bremsleitung kürzen fertig
Sitzt sich echt gut drauf

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2011)

Werd a paar min eher bei dir sein dann werd ich's mir mal angucken


----------



## speedy_j (23. Dezember 2011)

der hänky war gestern im versehen. jedenfalls war eine wiederholung auf dem bayrischen aus tirschenreuth.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat denn dieses Sauwetter bestellt? 
Wie war's schlittenfahrn?

Ansonsten ... Frohe Weihnachten 


Es gibt auch Fälle wo die Sonne dort ist, wo ich bin (gestern)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

Schlittenfahren war schöner wie die Bwedingungen gestern beim Hochlaufen erahnen ließen.....hab ne 1:52 gefahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2011)

Hehe ... Der schlitten funzt also?

Geht die Tage nochmal was ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Der schlitten funzt also?
> 
> Geht die Tage nochmal was ?



Naja zumindest soll ja mal das Wetter wieder besser werden


Pling pling pling pling pling  









G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2011)

Hm sehr sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2011)

An welcher brücke hast es denn zum fotografieren ausn Auto geladen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

Hatte heut früh noch einen Toastimhalssteckenbleibmoment
Naja...so gesehen steckt der Toast immernoch drin 
Wollts besonders genau mit dem Ablängen machen und hab Kabel nommal aus der Hand gelegt ums anzuzeichen vom abklippen...so weit so gut...aber dann nach dem Falschen gegriffen und angezeichnet
Gemerkt hab ichs erst nachdems das Knipsgeräusch gemacht hat
Muß ich halt erstmal auf die ersten 5 Gänge verzichten....und dann in einer 38 stündigen Operation ein neues Schaltseil einziehen
So weiß ich zumindest schonmal wie das funktioniert falls es mal im Ernstfall Urlaub passiert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> An welcher brücke hast es denn zum fotografieren ausn Auto geladen



Da wo´s dranlehnt ist sogar ein "Fränkischer Gebirgsweg" Schild direkt drüber...wo die überall kleben

Ist die Brücke zwischen Mak und Mitterteich. Da kann man nämlich mit dem Auto drunterfahren und es ist sehr großflächig trocken zum Testen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



falsche stütze, zu lange züge und was sagt die waage????


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2011)

Züge passen schon...theoretisch Und nichts gegen meine Superstütze
Aber mit richtiger Stütze...mit 150mm oder 200mm Verstellweg...wird die Waage wohl zwischen 17,5 und 17,8kg sprechen
Ohne Telestütze und noch etwas Arbeit Teile zu kaufen würde vorne locker eine 16 stehen.
Das Handling ist mal echt genial Nur der Dämpfer kommt mir ein wenig überdämpft vor...was aber wohl an den 0°C gelegen haben könnte.

G.


----------



## Landus (24. Dezember 2011)

Augenorgasmus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (25. Dezember 2011)

frohes fest

@jörg: schönes radl


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2011)

@ Jörg ... Zuviel Gold


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

War selber geschockt beim Fotografieren Sieht nur auf dem Foto und aus dem Blickwinkel so aus, weil man viel sieht was man von oben gesehen net wahrnimmt
Siehste, von der Seite schon wieder recht trübe





G.


----------



## Messerharry (25. Dezember 2011)

hi ihr LB´s     

bin nach nem jahr pause auch wieder mal hier (in alterleute dorf     )
wetter ist ja echt bescheiden, geht trotzdem was mit´m rad´l zam ???


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schönes Ding   ... Feinster Maschinenbau ...



jaa-schön, schön

Da fällt mir ein, Jörg: ich _muss_ ja noch mal vorbeikommen  ...wann trifft ma dich denn die tage mal an?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

@Messerharry: Abgesehen von der Tatsache da ich normal in die Arbeit muß hab ich ab morchn Frauenbesuch aus GAP. Da werd ich wohl netmal dazukommen mein Rad richtig zusammenzubauen, geschweigedenn zu fahren

@Stawold: Wie lang biste denn da??? Die Ane wird auf jedenfall auch mal in WUN klettern (bouldern) gehen wollen...tuste halt mitgehen tun tun

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja... Anderer blickwinkel is besser  

Radlfahrtechnisch is wahrscheinlich eher schlecht zur zeit nach dem Regen ... Richtig kalt ist's ja net ... 

Werd morgen mal mit Ski den berg hoch laufen um mich wieder daran zu gewöhnen


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2011)

Wenn mir langweilig ist darf ich dann auch mit klettern kommen?? Nur so zum gucken und schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist darf ich dann auch mit klettern kommen?? Nur so zum gucken und schauen



Aber nur kuggn, nicht anfassen...da kann man dann auch einen Kaffee trinken und Salat mit Putenstreifen essen...lekka

So hab eben mal mein UTurn rausgebaut...und auf 180mm erhöht jetzt geht meine kack Waage nimmer...gleich mal im INet nach ner anständigen umschaun

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2011)

Schön schön. 
Klingt ja gut  
Wann geht ihr denn da?

Jetzt schon u-Turn raus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schön schön.
> Klingt ja gut
> Wann geht ihr denn da?
> 
> Jetzt schon u-Turn raus??



Ja
Auch ja
Keine Ahnung

Ja, hatte Zeit...konnte problemlos die gemauerte Schräge unter der Brücke hochfahren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2011)

Kannst ma ja mal Bescheid geben


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist darf ich dann auch mit klettern kommen?? Nur so zum gucken und schauen


 
zum blöd schauen hätt ich evtl. auch zeit ... also sagt mal was 

lyrik mit 180? hat die soviele reserven?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2011)

Sind Forumsmillimeter


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zum blöd schauen hätt ich evtl. auch zeit ... also sagt mal was
> 
> lyrik mit 180? hat die soviele reserven?



Die hat ohne UTurn serienmäßig schon 170 gehabt. 
Bei den 2011er ist es etwas genau...andere würden knapp sagen
Ab den 2012 sind die Gehäuse schon von vornherein für 180mm ausgelegt.
Bei den ganz älteren Lüriks kannst auch 190mm rausholen...
Also buchsenmäßig...die Dämpfung ist nie das Problem.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stawold: Wie lang biste denn da??? Die Ane wird auf jedenfall auch mal in WUN klettern (bouldern) gehen wollen...tuste halt mitgehen tun tun
> 
> G.



hmm...interessant 

wie lang ich bleib? gute frage. ich stoß jetzt schon wieder an die grenzen vom "wieder-zuhause-bei-den-eltern-sein", deswegen halt ichs wohl nicht lang aus.
und noch dazu ohne stereo-anlage oder bett 
ich hab jetzt vor, spätestens am mittwoch wieder zu starten...da stell ich jetzt mal ne mitfahrgelegenheit rein...

aber ich will bilder von eMan's weihnachtsgeschenk sehn-isses der unimog oder der kranwagen???

ausserdem komm ich mir schon wieder komisch vor, weil hier alle in meinem alter ihre cousine geheiratet, häuser gebaut, kinder gekriegt, leasing-bmw gekauft und all ihren persönlichen träume lebewohl gesagt haben, nur um spießer zu werden.
brauch dringend wieder "normale" leute um mich-obwohl ihr ja dazu zählt


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Na bis Miwa wird sich doch was machen lassen...das tun wir schon so hinmänätschn
Und laß dich nicht unterkriegen...nicht das du noch einen BMW, in dem schon ein Kind sitzt und einen Bausparvertrag in der Hand hat, liest

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aber ich will bilder von eMan's weihnachtsgeschenk sehn-isses der unimog oder der Kranwagen



Ne leider net  ... Ganz unspektakuläres Ding das jetz jeder zum bewegte Bilder machen braucht 

Auf jedenfall sollt mer schauen das mer uns alle mal treffen bevor die wieder fährst


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja, eine Alletreffenaktion wäre mal angesagt...nachdem der Emän beim letzten Mal ja lieber in der Sonne gespielt hat als im düsteren nassen Fichtelgebirge

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2011)

Japp ... Da hat er in der Sonne gespielt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Dezember 2011)

na, wer kann so ner einladung schon widerstehn 

also gut-allesehntreffenunswirtag wird angestrebt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Im Prinzip müßten wir dann morgen Nammitag ein Alletreffen machen, wenn der Stawoldbur am Miwa wieder abhaut.
Müßte man halt irgendwie an einem Ort timingen...so das egal wer was wo wann macht es sich irgendwo an einem Ort konzentrieren.
Die Ane sagt sie will doch ihren Eman knutschen...und ihren Otti ...und ihren Andy.....und und und...jetzt sagt sie ich trau mich das nicht zu schreiben...von wegen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Prinzip müßten wir dann morgen Nammitag ein Alletreffen machen, wenn der Stawoldbur am Miwa wieder abhaut.
> Müßte man halt irgendwie an einem Ort timingen...so das egal wer was wo wann macht es sich irgendwo an einem Ort konzentrieren.
> Die Ane sagt sie will doch ihren Eman knutschen...und ihren Otti ...und ihren Andy.....und und und...jetzt sagt sie ich trau mich das nicht zu schreiben...von wegen
> 
> G.


bla bla bla  ich hab nurnoch Augen für MEIN Geschenk vom Christkind...Tipp: es ist nicht das Fahrrad hab ich in GAP schon getestet..und jetzt muss ich dem Flachlandjörg in der Boulderhalle mal die Klappe stopfen gehen


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Schi! Aber was isn des für ein komisches Bike davor?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Im Prinzip müßten wir dann morgen Nammitag ein Alletreffen machen, wenn der Stawoldbur am Miwa wieder abhaut.
> Müßte man halt irgendwie an einem Ort timingen...so das egal wer was wo wann macht es sich irgendwo an einem Ort konzentrieren.
> Die Ane sagt sie will doch ihren Eman knutschen...und ihren Otti ...und ihren Andy.....und und und...jetzt sagt sie ich trau mich das nicht zu schreiben...von wegen
> 
> G.



ICH WILL AUCH KNUTSCHÄÄÄN!!!  

gut-was sagt die allgemeinheit so dazu?

wir können selbstverfreilich auch mittwoch-solang halt ich schon noch durch - und des werd's mir ja wohl scho wert sa 
anschließend dann doch bestimmt noch in ne kneipe, sodaß da andi auch was davon hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2011)

Also ich wär prinzipiell für alles zu haben


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Dezember 2011)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ICH WILL AUCH KNUTSCHÄÄÄN!!!



also, hab etz morgen um 2e mitm Andi in Schurbach ausgemacht...Gruppenknutschn

@Franzam: mercidie gehen wie´d Sau

und weil ich mich so freu und den Mädchenbonus hab gleich noch mehr Herzln:


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> also, hab etz morgen um 2e mitm Andi in Schurbach ausgemacht...Gruppenknutschn
> 
> @Franzam: mercidie gehen wie´d Sau
> 
> und weil ich mich so freu und den Mädchenbonus hab gleich noch mehr Herzln:



um 2e in schurbach...und dann? mitm rad, mitm schlittn, mit kletterzeugs?

wie?? nixo capito...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Um 2e ersto:, was auch imma...gut, dann kann ich ja heut noch normal orbern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2011)

Okee um 2  Ich nehm mal alles mit... Rad Schlitten Ski Strohsack und Schlittschuhe... Irgendwas passt dann bestimmt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> bla bla bla  ich hab nurnoch Augen für MEIN Geschenk vom Christkind...Tipp: es ist nicht das Fahrrad hab ich in GAP schon getestet..und jetzt muss ich dem Flachlandjörg in der Boulderhalle mal die Klappe stopfen gehen



Schöne Dinger  dann könnt mer ja mal Schneerutschen in den Bergen 

Morgen 1400 ok  schön das das klappt 

Licht und Schlitten? Optimalerweise sind die Wanderschuhe in Rgbg  aber soviel Schnee liegt ja net


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2011)

14:00 mit Bike? meine Schlittschuh und Schlitten müßte ich erst suchen und meine Schi sind ausm letzten Jahrtausend


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schöne Dinger  dann könnt mer ja mal Schneerutschen in den Bergen
> 
> Morgen 1400 ok  schön das das klappt
> 
> Licht und Schlitten? Optimalerweise sind die Wanderschuhe in Rgbg  aber soviel Schnee liegt ja net



Ja denk auch dass auf Licht und Schlitten raus läuft 
Aber denk die Schneeverhältnisse sind noch schlechter als das letzte mal und da wars schon nicht schön....

Japp freu mich a dass klappt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Dezember 2011)

ja äh-hab kein rad da ... schlitten könnt ich noch einen ausgraben-oder den andi anrufen...

supiio-dann umma zweie in schuabo!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich bring dir mal die Bremse mit 

Also nach meinen Einschätzungen wird auf goßen Teilen des Weges gar kein Schnee mehr sein...nur nasser schleimiger Dreckmodder.
Und da wo Schnee übrieg ist, da wirds Matsch von der übelsten Sorte...evtl. von der ein oder anderen hartneckig gehaltenen Eisfläche unterbrochen, sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2011)

am okopf hats heut gar net so schlimm ausgeschaut ... konnte die nordseite ohne pistenbenutzung hochlaufen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2011)

Oko ist zur Zeit glaub ich etwas schneeiger als Kösser...Bigrü wird auch noch ganz gut zum Skifahren gehen!

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Dezember 2011)

wir können auch oko rauf...wenn das den Runterweg verspaßt 

muss nur Andi bescheid sagen...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2011)

Japp ... Bgrün Piste is noch ganz gut aber hat auch schon braune stellen.

Okopf müsst mer mit ski machen ... Aber da net alle Ski haben ...

Denk wanderung auf die kösseine passt schon


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Dezember 2011)

na-bis zweie is ja zum glück noch zeit zum entscheiden...

sag doch du mal was sazu, speedy


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2011)

der speedy is soweit ich weis in dunkeldeutschland unterwegs 

aber er würd sagen ... entscheidet das mal, ich bin mit allem einverstanden *fg*


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der speedy is soweit ich weis in dunkeldeutschland unterwegs
> 
> aber er würd sagen ... entscheidet das mal, ich bin mit allem einverstanden *fg*


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch für wandern... Alles andere macht im Moment wenig sinn Denk ich...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin auch für wandern... Alles andere macht im Moment wenig sinn Denk ich...



Die Ane meinte eben das heißt spazieren gehen...nicht Wandern

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2011)

Gut das ich keine Wanderschuhe dabei hab


----------



## speedy_j (27. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der speedy is soweit ich weis in dunkeldeutschland unterwegs
> 
> aber er würd sagen ... entscheidet das mal, ich bin mit allem einverstanden *fg*



recht hat er! 
ich kenne auch gerade nicht die verhältnisse um, mich in die entscheidungsfindung mit einzubringen.


----------



## Messerharry (27. Dezember 2011)

guggst du hier, wegen verhältnissen     

http://www17.homeip.net/tools/webcam-mak/

ich hab nur´s rad´l dabei und wander/spazierschuhe
bin aber au nur ein temporär neigschmeckter


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Ane meinte eben das heißt spazieren gehen...nicht Wandern
> 
> G.



Naja des ist wie einkaufen und shoppen. 
Frauen shoppen, Männer kaufen ein


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja des ist wie einkaufen und shoppen.
> Frauen shoppen, Männer kaufen ein


----------



## speedy_j (27. Dezember 2011)

so, nach ausführlicher begutachtung der fernaufklärungsmöglichkeiten würde ich dann doch eher oko vorschlagen. da hats schnee und man könnte die ane mal ordentlich einseifen. 
schlittenfahren wollt ihr ja auch, also auf gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2011)

Okopf und schlitten geht net wirklich gut ... egal ... kösseine !! 

Aber was anderes Speedy ... Wie schaut's das WE mit Feiertag nach Neujahr aus?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2011)

Messerharry schrieb:


> http://www17.homeip.net/tools/webcam-mak/



schöne Zusammenfassung vieler webcams 

Schönes vid bei schlechtem Wetter 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPAr2cSUcFw&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Amazing Freeride Forest      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2011)

Und, wie sind die Bedingungen im Fichtelgebirge?Zum Wandern, Biken oder Rutscheln?

Will morgen mal wider raus


----------



## speedy_j (27. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Okopf und schlitten geht net wirklich gut ... egal ... kösseine !!
> 
> Aber was anderes Speedy ... Wie schaut's das WE mit Feiertag nach Neujahr aus?



bin dabei, wo willst hin?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2011)

Nur wandern.....aber wenns mal gefrieren würde auch radeln....rutschln erst wieder wenns geschneit hat
Also kommt nur sowas wie Waldnaab- oder Wellertal zum Radeln in Frage. Zweitere soll ja ganz gut funktionieren...hab ich gehört

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ... Heut is es grauselig da draußen 

@speedy ... Weiß noch net ... War ne grundsätzliche frage


----------



## speedy_j (28. Dezember 2011)

achso, entscheidung fällt dann ja eh erst donnerstag abend 21:43 uhr.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Heut is es grauselig da draußen
> 
> @speedy ... Weiß noch net ... War ne grundsätzliche frage



Sehr grauselig 
Man hat schon gar keine Lust irgendwas zu machen...


----------



## ecols (28. Dezember 2011)

ihr müsst alle unbedingt Rays Video zum Vid des Jahres voten  Damit noch mehr verrückte unsere Wanderer verschrecken wollen und stattdessen einfach an den Bäumen zerschellen.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sehr grauselig
> Man hat schon gar keine Lust irgendwas zu machen...



Bin heut nochmal am okopf gewesen mit Ski und Fellen ... Krass wie schnell es den Schnee wegfrisst.  Jetz Mus es wieder schneien oder es geht gar nix mehr 

@speedy ... Na so kurzfristig besser net ... Hatt so 5 minuten früher gedacht


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2011)

Aprilwetter heut


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2011)

Tut doch endlich mal net regnoiren....tsss...mit nichts zufrieden

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Dezember 2011)

dann wirds wohl etz auf Kletterhalle herauslaufen...morgen bin ich wieder da wo´s (wirklich) schön ist
Guten Rutsch schonmal an die, die ich netmehr seh´


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...morgen bin ich wieder da wo´s (wirklich) schön ist




Dacht du fährst morgen wieder weg 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Dezember 2011)

..wayne...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. Dezember 2011)

hehehe...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> dann wirds wohl etz auf Kletterhalle herauslaufen...morgen bin ich wieder da wo´s (wirklich) schön ist
> Guten Rutsch schonmal an die, die ich netmehr seh´



Eigentlich hast du ja schon die Berge ... Fairerweise könntest den Regen mitnehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2011)

Plöder Schnee da jetzt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2011)

Ab Sonntag geht er wieder weg


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2011)

Hoffen wirs mal 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2011)

War heut eigentlich ganz schön mit dem neuen Schnee am okopf ... Radltechnisch schaut's aber eher schlecht aus ...


----------



## speedy_j (30. Dezember 2011)

also hier im süden hats wieder schnee, dummerweise soll es am sonntag auch wieder 8°C in kempten werden. hoffen wir mal, dass es oben nicht so sehr rein taut.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2011)

Japp ... Krasses Wetter ...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanngweilig


Wir wollten doch darüber entscheidn, ob der Stefan es wirklich glaubhaft vermitteln kann das er bei der Aktion nicht gestürtzt ist






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2011)

das radl is auf jedenfall gestürzt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2011)

hmmm,faszinierend


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanngweilig
> 
> 
> Wir wollten doch darüber entscheidn, ob der Stefan es wirklich glaubhaft vermitteln kann das er bei der Aktion nicht gestürtzt ist
> ...



Wie da Hans


----------



## Klabauterman (31. Dezember 2011)

an guten rutsch scho mal!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

@Eman: Und wie gings??? Hab erst um 13:28 die SMS vom Ändy gelesen...aber da kam eh gerade die Post mit Schrauberarbeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2011)

Ging ganz gut ... Schönes Winterbiken mit genau richtig viel Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2011)

Bin eben erst mit dem Schrauben fertig geworden....naja fast zumindest
Eis....gabs Eis???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Erster....


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2012)

.... der zugleich vergessen hat nen gutes neues zu wüschen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich so rausschau is heut ein kein Fuß vor die Tür setz Wetter 

@stefan... Wie war eigentlich das schlittenfahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Ein gesundes Neues wünschen ist wie Weihnachtsfeiern...für Schnullies
Wetter ist doch garnet so schlecht....also ich mein sie haben ja immerhin Regen angesagt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan... Wie war eigentlich das schlittenfahrn?



Schlitten fahren war echt gut gestern. War alles schön Platt und genügend Schnee.  




LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....also ich mein sie haben ja immerhin Regen angesagt
> 
> G.




:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

oke...ich glaub jetzt regnets

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2012)

Japp. Heut will ma schon gar nichts machen irgendwie...


----------



## ole88 (1. Januar 2012)

in die heimat n gutes neues jahr


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2012)

Hier is schneefressender Nebel ... Krass wie schnell das geht  oder eher


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr Lullis 
Nachdem ich gestern bis nach Mittenacht geschraubt hab um mein neues inneres Schaltseil...das mir der Bikebauerthomas innerhalb von 24h zukommen lies...weil ja die original serienmäßigen von Rohloff serienmäßig zu kurz sind (arrg)...konnt ichs mir heut doch net verkneifen mein Rad auf die Downrockeigenschaften zu testen 
Motivation ist da wiedermal alles um sich bei dem Matsche und Dauernieselregen in die Wildnis zu wagen ...da ist die wichtigste Muskel wiedermal das Hirn (Insiderzitat )

Naja jetzt weiß ich schonmal das bis 22% Steigung das Vorderrad noch auf dem Boden bleibt  ...aber beim nächsten Mal schieb trotzdem lieber wieder
So ein Gematsche...aber man konnte fast zuschauen wie der Schnee langsam weniger wurde








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2012)

Hier in Rgbg is es gleich noch schlimmer ... Dichtester Nebel 

... Noch schlimmer -> Urlaub vorbei 


Frei nach dem Motto ... Der klügere gibt nach ... Hab ich das Wetter heute gewinnen lassen


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hier in Rgbg is es gleich noch schlimmer ... Dichtester Nebel
> 
> ... Noch schlimmer -> Urlaub vorbei
> 
> ...



Hm... Hab zwar noch ne Woche Urlaub aber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Pohhh....der komplette Schnee über die Nacht wegeschmolzen..alles wieder schön grün
Morgen solls doch einen Tag sonnig werden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2012)

japp ... im hinterland alles schneefrei ... der sommer kommt


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

Wenn man heut raus geht ists von der Temperatur schon ein wenig Frühlingshaft... Zumindest heut morgen.... 
Der Regen jetzt lässt einen eher auf Herbst schließen  
Die Welt spielt verrückt.

Naja geht ja eh bald unter...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja geht ja eh bald unter...


 
das foto zeigt ja schon den richtigen Ort für den Weltuntergang


----------



## teatimetom (2. Januar 2012)

denkts euch nix, ich war über sülbester im gebirge, da hatte es am vortag 40 cm neuschnee und am nächsten tag regnet es alles wieder nieder, sogar biselregen über 2000m und +/- 0°. Tag früher -12 

eman, bist also wieder in regensburg ?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das foto zeigt ja schon den richtigen Ort für den Weltuntergang



 Wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Naja, Oko läuft ja der Lift noch...Lust auf Skifahren

G.


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2012)

also wenn die welt untergeht kommt ich wieder in die heimat mia stella uns alle obn nuff aufn ochsakopf un dann gehts nunda


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, Oko läuft ja der Lift noch...Lust auf Skifahren
> 
> G.



Bin dabei


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2012)

dann ging ja morgen terroretisch (Matsch)radeln im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

So war eben mal am Schneeberg.....muß man halt mal schauen wos am trockensten ist....wohl am meisten da wo gestern schon kein oder wenig Schnee mehr lag

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> eman, bist also wieder in regensburg ?


 
japp ... wennst bock hast ... morgen schlammnightride


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

Macht morgen wer was? Ich hätt Zeit und Lust.... 


Wie wars am Schneeberg? Bist nicht abgesoffen??


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2012)

Lust hätt ich schon..
Macht mal wer einen Vorschlag!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Macht morgen wer was? Ich hätt Zeit und Lust....
> 
> 
> Wie wars am Schneeberg? Bist nicht abgesoffen??



Ohh, verdammt hab ich Schneeberg geschrieben...hab das Wort irgendwie mit dem Wort Keller verwechselt
Also war heute nur im Keller.

An so einem Tag dacht ich mir geh ich mal in den Keller und bastel an meinem KS150-Mechano Projekt weiter
Und hab noch etwas Werkzeugbau für mein neues Rad betrieben...will ja jetzt net ständig einen schweren 17er Schlüssel mit rumfahren

Bin ja net der Eman...wenn ich da an die Doradozeit denke  Hatte er net sogar einen Franzosen im Camalback 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Kuckst du Stefan...hab die Löcher sogar tatsächlich auf einen Nanomillimeter parallel in die Außenhülle bekommen...puhhh, harte Arbeit für die Psyche

Theoretisch könnte man sie auf bis zu 170mm tunen...mußt mich schon zurückhalten um bei 150 zu bleiben




G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kuckst du Stefan...hab die Löcher sogar tatsächlich auf einen Nanomillimeter parallel in die Außenhülle bekommen...puhhh, harte Arbeit für die Psyche
> 
> Theoretisch könnte man sie auf bis zu 170mm tunen...mußt mich schon zurückhalten um bei 150 zu bleiben
> 
> ...



Hm... fein fein !!! 

Sollt morgen das Wetter besser sein, willst morgen a was machen? Weiß nicht in wie weit es schon nach oben geht 
Oder wir tun weng Streetn in MAK oder iwie sowas? Hab Unternehmungsdrang...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hm... fein fein !!!
> 
> Sollt morgen das Wetter besser sein, willst morgen a was machen? Weiß nicht in wie weit es schon nach oben geht
> Oder wir tun weng Streetn in MAK oder iwie sowas? Hab Unternehmungsdrang...



Hab morgen noch frei....will auf jedenfall radeln,wie auch immer
Hab nur irgendwie Halskratzen...hoffe ist morgen rum

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab morgen noch frei....will auf jedenfall radeln,wie auch immer
> Hab nur irgendwie Halskratzen...hoffe ist morgen rum
> 
> G.



Gut gut poput... Will a was machen 

Tun ma morgen mal reinschreiben.

@franzam. Wann hast denn Zeit? Tu mal hier rein gucken dann seh ma scha was ma machen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Gutpoput...werd auch versuchen etwas eher aufzustehen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2012)

Okee


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Die haben jetzt unten, bei Minute 2:23, ein Antirunterrutschleitholz hingebaut


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Okee



Dachte du bist Stonewooddistrikt....und brauchst beim Überqueren der Straße vor deiner Haustür eine Einreisegenehmigung

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2012)

Schönes vid


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2012)

Ja...macht Lust auf fahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die haben jetzt unten, bei Minute 2:23, ein Antirunterrutschleitholz hingebaut
> 
> G.



mit den bändern im oberen teil hat das ja fast etwas von offiziellen charakter. aber warum fährt der denn so schnell, da sieht man doch nix von der natur.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Und Kinder? Seit ihr schon alle aufgestanden?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

...was hast du gesagt??


G.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Es scheint, dass heute noch die Sonne scheint 

was fährt man denn z.Z für Reifen im Fichtelgebirge? Spikes sind momentan eher out, oder?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Es scheint, dass heute noch die Sonne scheint
> 
> was fährt man denn z.Z für Reifen im Fichtelgebirge? Spikes sind momentan eher out, oder?



Gute Frage... Ja denk dass keine mehr nötig sind. 
Mal den gestrig Schneebergerfahrenen Jörg seine Meinung abwarten


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Normalreifenwetter....auf den Gipfeln oben siehts sowieso bähhhh aus....theoretisch wäre da ja eher ein Tag um in deiner Traillandschaft oder in Flußnähe zu bleiben
In der Regel darf man eh net mit euch beiden fahren gehen...weiß garnet ob das mein Hals durchhält

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Ja denk dass keine mehr nötig sind.
> Mal den gestrig Schneebergerfahrenen Jörg seine Meinung abwarten



Ahhh. der Stefan ist aufgewacht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

Bin schon seit 6.00 auf, hab aber vor lauter Übermut das Internet komplett gelöscht und musste jetzt alle Seiten wieder neu schreiben.... Puhhhh bin ich fertig


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Übermut tut selten gut....bliblablo

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Januar 2012)

ui... nach bozen will ich a mal wieder


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Wessen Trail-Landschaft meinst Du? 
Darf ich das so interpretieren, dass Du nach TIR oder Waldnaabtal fahren willst?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wessen Trail-Landschaft meinst Du?
> Darf ich das so interpretieren, dass Du nach TIR oder Waldnaabtal fahren willst?



Ui...war eben draußen vor der Haustür....es ist schon richtig abgetrocknen
Wie ist denn die Landschaft bei euch so beieinander? Sowas wie damals die Felsenrunde oder deine EtwasandersspezialvonFalkenbergausrunde war ja echt schön.
Mal schaun was der Stefan dazu spricht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

Hab grad überlegt mal wieder mitn Spicy zu fahren ( dann muss ich die Spikes net runter basteln).
Damit will ich aber keine besonders technischen Sachen fahren. So Walnatal wär eigentlich ganz schön...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab grad überlegt mal wieder mitn Spicy zu fahren ( dann muss ich die Spikes net runter basteln).
> Damit will ich aber keine besonders technischen Sachen fahren. So Walnatal wär eigentlich ganz schön...



Ich hoffe du meinst mit technisch nur keine Holterdipolterwege  ...aber bist für langsame technische Trails zu haben 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Ui, jetzt scheint die Sonne

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

Juhuuuu hm langsame technische sind eher das Schlimme!! Naja wenn net muss ich halt doch die Spikes abbauen...  Brauch glaub ich bald mal nen WechselLRS... 

´Waltnaabtal durchrollern ist etz net so gefragt ? 

Wo willst dann fahren? In TIR??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Mir is es wurscht, bzw. beides recht. Rauft es aus


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhuuuu hm langsame technische sind eher das Schlimme!! Naja wenn net muss ich halt doch die Spikes abbauen...  Brauch glaub ich bald mal nen WechselLRS...
> 
> ´Waltnaabtal durchrollern ist etz net so gefragt ?
> 
> Wo willst dann fahren? In TIR??



Warst du denn damals net dabei wo der Franzam aus der Waldnaabtalrunde eine Bergaufbergabrunde gemacht hat
Aber Waldnaabtal hört sich prinzipiell net schlecht an.
Langsam technisch ist mit dem Spicy das Schlimme...dann kann das Rad ja garnichts 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Mir is es wurscht, bzw. beides recht. Rauft es aus



Wie hieß dieses andere Flußtal nommal wo wir mal gedüst sind?....kann mich nur noch an die Trailsektionen erinnern

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Welches Bachtal? Bei TIR? dann wars die Teufelsküche. Bei der Waldnaabtalrunde wars die Waldnnaab 

 Wann? Wo?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Langsam technisch ist mit dem Spicy das Schlimme...dann kann das Rad ja garnichts
> 
> G.



Merkst was   

Ohhhkeeee, also Waldnaabtal.

Jetzt wemnn wirs noch schaffen in 25 Beiträgen ne Uhrzeit auszumachen dann hats ja rel. schnell geklappt 

Ich hätt mal so um 12.30 dacht... evtl a 13.00 
Vielleicht net zu spät dann brauch ma keine Lampe mitnehmen...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Merkst was
> 
> Ohhhkeeee, also Waldnaabtal.
> 
> ...




12:30 am klassischen Parkplatz vor Falkenberg...?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

Jupp... Fahr ma zusammen??


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2012)

Ok 12.30 Falkenberg. Ob die Blockhütte offen hat weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jupp... Fahr ma zusammen??



Könnmer....ich hohl dich um 12:06 ab.......hast du vielleicht eine 31.6 Sattelstütze in 420mm länge die du mir für heute borgen kannst. Meine kommt erst heute

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ok 12.30 Falkenberg. Ob die Blockhütte offen hat weiß ich aber nicht.



Dann schürren wir ein eigenes Lagerfeuer und pressen uns einen Kaffee aus Baumrinde

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Könnmer....ich hohl dich um 12:06 ab.......hast du vielleicht eine 31.6 Sattelstütze in 420mm länge die du mir für heute borgen kannst. Meine kommt erst heute
> 
> G.



Suupi

31.6 ja, 420 nein hätt sie in 350... Bringt dir was oder hast in kurz selber??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Suupi
> 
> 31.6 ja, 420 nein hätt sie in 350... Bringt dir was oder hast in kurz selber??



350 Kinder und Frauengröße Ne dann muß ich mal mit meiner zu kurzen Hülse für heute auskommen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ok 12.30 Falkenberg. Ob die Blockhütte offen hat weiß ich aber nicht.



Hat auf, hab ich gerade über Google-Live-View gesehen...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 350 Kinder und Frauengröße Ne dann muß ich mal mit meiner zu kurzen Hülse für heute auskommen
> 
> G.



War ein äh Lieferumfangsteil...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War ein äh Lieferumfangsteil...



Naja, der Umfang paßt ja 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2012)

lb jörg schrieb:


> naja, der umfang paßt ja
> 
> g.



:d


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2012)

heut bekommt man frühlingsgefühle ... mitten im Hochwinter ...

und ich muss arbeiten :kotz:


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ui... nach bozen will ich a mal wieder


 

japp ... das video macht bock


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut bekommt man frühlingsgefühle ... mitten im Hochwinter ...
> 
> und ich muss arbeiten :kotz:



Puhhh...das ich erst morgen Arbeiten muß. Sonst hät ich nie den genialen Burgtrail kennengelernt.
Der Franzam hat uns wieder jede Erhebung und Umfahrung die von der Flußebene nach oben geht hochgescheucht...kaum zu glauben das man, wenn man einen Fluß lang fährt, fast 500Hms fahren kann
Wir sind sogar eine Acht gefahren ohne den Weg auf gleicher Ebene zu kreuzen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Eben gesehen.....dürften fast die jetztigen Bedingungen wieder sein


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Puhhh...das ich erst morgen Arbeiten muß. Sonst hät ich nie den genialen Burgtrail kennengelernt
> 
> G.



Hab mich heut im fensterlosen Steuerraum verkrochen das ich die Sonne nicht sehen musste 

Okopf ... Glaub net das der Schnee im Wald ganz weg is


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Oko dürfte, wenn es jetzt net schneit, erstmal zum Spikedorado werden


Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, mein schönes Rad








G.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... wennst bock hast ... morgen schlammnightride



morgen ist schon vorbei oder ? 

bin ab montag wieder in regensburg,
muss ich mal mei funzel mit dei funzel vergleichen.
du hast doch auch ne tripple XML ?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

ich war gestern im wald ... schlammige zähe angelegenheit zur zeit. nix für singlespeed. zumindest nicht mit unveränderter übersetzung.

ne ... keine triple XML ... hab 4 XML die aber mit nur 1300 mA bestromt werden ... reicht mir im Moment.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Januar 2012)

ach ich fahr jeden zweiten tag singleschpeed - es geht aber ruscht schon viel - und man schiebt mehr. (hier in Riedenburg- aber sollte ned soviel anderst sein)

aha 4x xml a 1300 
gegen
3 x xml a 2000 mA -
noch interessanter 

gibt mittlerweile schon die 7 XML Platine - die reizt mich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oko dürfte, wenn es jetzt net schneit, erstmal zum Spikedorado werden
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Meinst wirklich? So frostig schauts die nächsten Tage doch net aus:

Amtliche VORWARNUNG zur UNWETTERWARNUNG vor STARKEM SCHNEEFALL und SCHNEEVERWEHUNGEN]

für Landkreis Wunsiedel, Lagen über 800 Meter

gültig von: Donnerstag, 05.01.2012 00:00 Uhr

bis: Donnerstag, 05.01.2012 18:00 Uhr

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst

am: Mittwoch, 04.01.2012 11:16 Uhr

In der Nacht zum Donnerstag setzt Schneefall ein, dabei fallen bis Donnerstagnachmittag 10 bis 20 cm, in Staulagen bis 30 cm Neuschnee. In Verbindung mit Orkanböen muss vor allem in freien Kammlagen mit erheblichen Schneeverwehungen gerechnet werden.

Dies ist ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. Er soll die rechtzeitige Vorbereitung von Schutzmaßnahmen ermöglichen. Die Prognose wird in den nächsten 6 bis 8 Stunden konkretisiert. Bitte verfolgen Sie die weiteren Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Die Webcämbilder schauen schon nach gefrorenem Schneematsch aus und es hat seit gestern durchgehend Minusgrade am Oko. Wobei scheinbar noch wirklich nicht klar ist ob die Megaschauer morgen als Regen oder Schnee runtergehen
Ich wäre ja direkt für Eisregen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja direkt für Eisregen




bla bla bla  .... erzähl doch mal viel lieber wie sich das neue radl so macht und wie die ruhe ist, die man erlebt. bei dir dürfte ja dann eigentlich nur das schnauffen zu hören sein. 

du hast doch sicher schon ein video gedreht, wo bleibt der schnitt???


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bla bla bla  .... erzähl doch mal viel lieber wie sich das neue radl so macht und wie die ruhe ist, die man erlebt. bei dir dürfte ja dann eigentlich nur das schnauffen zu hören sein.
> 
> du hast doch sicher schon ein video gedreht, wo bleibt der schnitt???



Also schnaufen ist immernoch genauso laut Vom Rad hört man dafür nichts mehr, sind aber gestern nur Flowtrails gefahren
Absolute Wohlfühlgeo, kein Eingewöhnen nötig Perfektes schön kontrollierbares Wegrutschverhalten bei schneller Fahrt und im Anliegerreinschmeißen
Bergauf überdurchschittlich gut...obwohl ich den WerkommtamweitestendengroßenHangdergroßeBrückenachdemWaldnaabtal Kontest haushoch verloren hab
Rein subjektiv ist dieser man tritt schwerer mit Rohloffnabe Effekt ansich nicht vorhanden
Gewicht wird wohl aufs genau gleiche Hinauslaufen wie mein Switch oder das Shova mit Rohloff war. Aber das weiß ich erst übermorgen, weil morgen meine Restteile kommen

Videos sind natürlich geheim

G.


----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bla bla bla  .... erzähl doch mal viel lieber wie sich das neue radl so macht und wie die ruhe ist, die man erlebt. bei dir dürfte ja dann eigentlich nur das schnauffen zu hören sein.
> 
> du hast doch sicher schon ein video gedreht, wo bleibt der schnitt???



das Rad ist ganz gut, aber der Fahrer....

....da is es wie mit der Cam: im Prinzip geht alles, aber ohne Strom läuft nix


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Jaja, zieht nur wieder alle über die kleinen schwachen Fahrer her...und woher sollte ich schon wissen das meine Kamera den ganzen Strom schon vor dem Fotographieren aufgefressen hat

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Japp ... Ohne Strom läuft nix ... Hrrr hrrr


----------



## speedy_j (4. Januar 2012)

klingt ja alles ganz positiv. wenn es mal wieder richtung dunkeldeutschland geht, mach ich halt bei euch und dann darf deine stütze auch mal ein normales maß einnehmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> klingt ja alles ganz positiv. wenn es mal wieder richtung dunkeldeutschland geht, mach ich halt bei euch und dann darf deine stütze auch mal ein normales maß einnehmen.



Die stütze hat auf den Millimeter genau das normale Maß...kann ja net jeder so einen unterdimensionierten Körper haben wie du

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Das Foto is nen riesen FAIL ... Sattel höher als Lenker ... Das geht net


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Ahhhhh....der Eman hat das eindeutige Forenunwort des Jahres ausgesprochen...das heißt er ist infiziert und nimmer Herr seines eigenen Verstandes

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Jetz net ablenken ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Der Sattel ist net höher als der Lenker....sondern der Lenker ist tiefer als der Sattel...Unwortgebraucher


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

FAIL !!!
...
Mann ich kann das nicht in Großbuchstaben schreiben ... Oh ... Jetz gings


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Ahhhhhhh.....das F-Wort

Apropo Sattel...heut ist zur Gewichtsreduktion noch eine KommFor-tabler Sattel mit der Post gekommen





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. Januar 2012)

der schaut aber nicht sehr bequem aus...
sieht für mich eher nach einschlafenden eiern aus


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Dieser Sattel auf dem Bike ... Weiteres FAIL dafür 




---
I am here: -> muss ich mal ausschalten 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Januar 2012)

frag ihn mal nach seiner "Tune"-Carbon-Kaffeetasse die er sich dazu bestellt hat


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> der schaut aber nicht sehr bequem aus...
> sieht für mich eher nach einschlafenden eiern aus



Denke der wird manchen 3mal so schweren gepolsterten Sattel in Bequemitzität schlagen ...und er hat weit runtergezogene glatte Seitenflanken...wie der Flite TT, aber den gibts ja nimmer
Nur stürtzen sollte man vielleicht vermeiden...das könnte teuer ausgehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

> Dieser Sattel auf dem Bike ... Weiteres FAIL dafür





> frag ihn mal nach seiner "Tune"-Carbon-Kaffeetasse die er sich dazu bestellt hat



Was schreib ich denn hier eigentlich noch bei diesen ganzen Unerleuchteten, amöbial Kleinhirnigen...tsss...doppeltsss

@Kennkilly: Frag lieber mal den Bayer wo dieser Trail ist, bevor du hier gscheit daherredest...weiteres tsss

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Kennkilly: Frag lieber mal den Bayer wo dieser Trail ist, bevor du hier gscheit daherredest...weiteres tsss
> 
> G.


  hab dir in FB geantwortet...   Carbon-Kaffeetassen-Benutzer...

 tssss ...gleichfalls


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hab dir in FB geantwortet...   Carbon-Kaffeetassen-Benutzer...



Mit Goldrand?


----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mit Goldrand?


 und bei 850° C gebrannt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

Ach ist es schön sich im Neid der Leute die keine Carbontasse haben zu suhlen

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2012)

apropo suhlen, hast dein Bike schon wieder sauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> apropo suhlen, hast dein Bike schon wieder sauber?



Nööö, steht noch genau so da....muß ich aber heut machen, da heut Nachmittag die Teile kommen (glaub ich) die mir noch, für die vorerst entgültigen Aufbau, gefehlt haben...und so dreckig läßt sich net schön umbauen
Will ja endlich wissen wie nah ich an die 17,5kg Standartgewicht aller meiner Tourenräder, mit Tacho und Telestütze, gekommen bin
Aber es herrscht gerade ein Regensturm draußen...vielleicht sollt ichs einfach rausstellen..was ich natürlich nieeeeeee machen würde

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

Mein Eisregenwunsch in höheren Lagen ist garnetmal so weit von der Realität weg ...

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2012)

Eisregen?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2012)

sieht voll gemütlich aus da oben


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2012)

@Franzam: du bist 1h zu spät dran...tsss, da war das noch ne Eiswüste und bei uns war noch Orkanregen...und noch alles grün. Jetzt hab ich 30min nach Kemnath gebraucht

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2012)

Ist doch schnell mit dem Bike


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2012)

Gibt es denn 2012 bei Euch auch wieder ein Schneeiglu?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2012)

So ... Ich werd jetz mal ne okopfskiwanderung machen ... Das Feeling heut mit dem Wind is sicher hochgebirgsmässig 

In den echten bergen is ne sehr explosive lawinenstimmung


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2012)

Tu dich net verlaufen 

Hm schlittenfahren wird noch net gehn heut wa??
Und Ski fahren... Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tu dich net verlaufen
> 
> Hm schlittenfahren wird noch net gehn heut wa??
> Und Ski fahren... Hm



Der hat doch SchiPS

Ja fürs Schlittuieren wirds wohl knapp.
Mein Hals ist auch immernoch net gut. Die Waldnabtaalrunde war wohl zum falschen Zeitpunkt
Bist du eigentlich Tags drauf um 1245 auf dem Radweg für ne Runde aufgebrochen??

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2012)

Hmmm nee da bin i min Andi mal ne wellertalrunde gefahren. Sind aber so um 1245 in arzberg los....


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm nee da bin i min Andi mal ne wellertalrunde gefahren. Sind aber so um 1245 in arzberg los....



Ahh...hab nur jemanden der nach dir ausgesehen hat radeln sehen als ich in die Arbeit bin...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Januar 2012)

Schlitten fahrn ... Schwer zu sagen ... Hat schon einiges runtergehauen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2012)

Ja die Menge war schon recht gut... Glaub es scheitert aber an der plattizitätt. ??
Evtl morgen dann wenn heut ne Million Menschen rauf gelaufen sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

Naja, recht dick ist die Schneedecke net 
Mußt heut natürlich mal meinen neuen Sattel mit meiner KS-Mechano 6000 testen
Wollt auch garnet so weit fahren mit meinem Halsaua, aber irgendwie hab ichs dann doch bis vor Manuelas Blumencafe in Fichtelberg geschafft

Und das was auf der Hinfahrt noch Papschnee oder Schneematsch war, hat sich zurück in Hartpulver und Eis verwandelt
Also ab 17 Uhr sollte man Spikes aufziehen
Denke da ja jetzt alles gut platt getreten ist..und gefriert könnte es morgen schnelle Schlittenbedingungen geben





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (6. Januar 2012)

Hi Jörg,

waren heut am Steinbruch, bissl Wege ausschneiden, und haben im Gassl nachm Kleintierzuchtverein gaaanz verräterische Mtb-Spuren gsehn...  

Und am Dienstag wollten wirs mal zum Katr schaffen, aber zu viel Schnee, nur der unterste Teil befahrbar, dann zurück durch viel tiefes Wasser und Schnee und Dreck, aus Frust noch Glasschleif mitgenommen

Btw: wieder mal cooles Foto, noch coolere Sattelstütze. Funzt der Sattel, oder iss alles taub ???


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2012)

Sattel ist natürlich super Steinbruch ist an den Südhängen bestimmt schneefrei?...wenn der Modder net nur so kleben würde
Und ja...waren meine Spuren Beim Zurückfahren war auch schon eine mehr da...

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja, Schneefrei und klebt auch wie Sau...wir waren aber zu Fuß da (Stoawichtl und Ich). Dafür aber mit Säge und Astschere.
Warst wohl aufm Rückweg mit Kinderwagen unterwegs??

Gruß


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Januar 2012)

was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn du in dein nicolei jetzt hinten nochmal ne rohloff reinbaust? dann hättst ja 14x14 getriebegänge???? mach mal!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

...und zusätzlich noch eine Hammerschmit vorne dran 

Heute siehts schon nach mehr Schnee zum schlittenfahren aus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

@Speedy: Wußte garnet das du der Meinung bist das man eine Bremse, im normalen Fahrbetrieb, bei 0°C Umgebungstemperatur in der Nacht ganauso schnell zum Überhitzen bringen kann wie bei 30°C Umgebungstemperatur plus in der prallen Sonne, bzw. das die beiden unterschiedlichen Außeneinflüsse keinerlei unterschiedliche Wirkung haben, die zu einer Überhitzung führen können 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Januar 2012)

Komm grad vom Tiefschneefahren Melde: keine Verschütteten


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Sitz gelangweilt daheim rum und kurier meinen Halsweh aus ...naja zumindest hab ich mir bessere Zugtrenner gedreht ...und fang schon wieder an Sachen im Intanet zu bestellen die ich net brauch...und dann noch die nicht passenden Falschen...was man erst nach dem Bestellen merkt



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mit Goldrand?



Nachtrag...neeee, sie hat einen Silberrand





G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Wußte garnet das du der Meinung bist das man eine Bremse, im normalen Fahrbetrieb, bei 0°C Umgebungstemperatur in der Nacht ganauso schnell zum Überhitzen bringen kann wie bei 30°C Umgebungstemperatur plus in der prallen Sonne, bzw. das die beiden unterschiedlichen Außeneinflüsse keinerlei unterschiedliche Wirkung haben, die zu einer Überhitzung führen können
> 
> G.



ich denke, dass diese umgebungstemperaturdifferenz noch nicht der entscheidende kniefall für die bremse ist. wenn du das radel aus dem 60°C heißen auto holst, dann wird man sicher einen unterschied zu einer 0°C winterfahrt spüren. allerdings kühlt sich die bremse auch relativ schnell wieder auf umgebungstemperatur ab. der "weiche" druckpunkt wird dazu beitragen, dass man den unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht großartig merkt. ich bin gespannt auf das teil und wenn es taugt, dann hol ich sie mir. ich muss ja meinen exotenstatus gerecht bleiben, nachdem der downhiller schon so eman komform ist. 

bin übrigens auch außer gefecht gesetzt und dass schon seit einer woche.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich denke, dass diese umgebungstemperaturdifferenz noch nicht der entscheidende kniefall für die bremse ist. wenn du das radel aus dem 60°C heißen auto holst, dann wird man sicher einen unterschied zu einer 0°C winterfahrt spüren. allerdings kühlt sich die bremse auch relativ schnell wieder auf umgebungstemperatur ab. der "weiche" druckpunkt wird dazu beitragen, dass man den unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht großartig merkt. ich bin gespannt auf das teil und wenn es taugt, dann hol ich sie mir. ich muss ja meinen exotenstatus gerecht bleiben, nachdem der downhiller schon so eman komform ist.
> 
> bin übrigens auch außer gefecht gesetzt und dass schon seit einer woche.



Ich sitz auch gelangweilt rum und gesunde 

Aber das ist ja der Punkt das bei 30° und Sonnenschein das Gesamtsystem der Bremse schon weit wärmer als 30° aufgeheitzt ist und dementsprechend recht langsam abkühlt...bei 30° in der Sonne zeigt das Thermometer ja net grad 30° an
Während manche Bremse bei 0C° auf der gleichen Abfahrt netmal auf Betriebsremperatur kommrn würden. Oder kannst du dir vorstellen eine Bremse am Gefrierpunkt zum Überhitzen zu bringen, wenn dir gerade deine Finger abfrieren 

Außerdem ist sowieso immer ein Fehler im Forum mit einer Frau über etwas technisches zu diskutieren Siehst ja, die eine liest zuviel technische Formelbücher und die Andere labert nur Sachen das einem schon ganichts mehr dazu einfallt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Tiefschneefahren Melde: keine Verschütteten



Hehe gut 

War heut auch in den bergen im Schnee  und jetz steh mer im zähfliessenden Verkehr 

Zu den anderen belanglosen Themen sag ich mal nix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (7. Januar 2012)

@jörg
dein bedenken ist auch der einzige punkt, der mich noch an der ganzen sachen etwas zweifeln lässt. ich traue es den leuten aber auch zu, dass sie diese situation getestet haben. der aufschrei wegen dem geschlossenen system kam ja sehr zeitnah nach der veröffentlichung. und da wir ja nach dem komischen getriebe fuzi wissen, dass alle hersteller mitlesen hoffe ich einfach mal, dass sie darauf eingegangen sind.

@eman
bleibt du beim strom und lass die hobbymechaniker mal fachsimpeln. (okay, der jörg ist ja ein ganzer mechaniker, ich hab das falsche gelernt)


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

Gell, wass´ner der Eman da schon wieder themenlos dazwischenschreiben muß...tsss

Ich denke auch das sie schon funktionieren wird Aber net das man sie dann aus dem 60° warmen Auto rauszert, am Hebel die Beläge zurückdreht und dann beim ersten Bremsen ins Leere greift ...so wie bei der HS33

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin übrigens auch außer gefecht gesetzt und dass schon seit einer woche.



Aus Angst das ich mal runterkommen könnte


----------



## speedy_j (7. Januar 2012)

bei der hs33 ist mir das aber auch noch nie passiert, ich fahr ja noch eine. auch wenn die nur digital betätigt wird.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aus Angst das ich mal runterkommen könnte



du bist so unsensibel!!! ich leide!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2012)

Ich bin so sensibel wie nen Presslufthammer


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Januar 2012)

hammerschmidt. gute idee...probier des mal!!!

ach und: muss ich die hintere bremse noch entlüften? hat sich ein bisschen lahm angefühlt...na, ich schraub's a mal auf...

uns stellt doch mal oana bülder vo daham ei-hats eitz gschneit oder niad??


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bei der hs33 ist mir das aber auch noch nie passiert, ich fahr ja noch eine. auch wenn die nur digital betätigt wird.



Bin ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder gefahren Mir hats damals mal das Öl aus der Leitung gepreßt, weil ich die Backen zu nah an den Felgen hatte bevor ich sie größeren Umgebungstemperaturen ausgesetzt hatte

Und sag dieser Dummtussi doch endlich mal das diese Bremse KEINEN Bremskraftverstärker hat ...besonders nachdem sie dich eben wieder zitiert hat

@Stawold: Die Bremse hängt seit über einen Jahr umeinander. Da haben die Beläge wohl drunter gelitten. Mußt mal drüberschleifen. Aber du bekommst noch ein zwei neue Sätz von mir dazu Da ist wohl auch noch Kupferpaste draufgekommen und wenn man sie dann net benutzt dann gehts dahin. Tip: Entweder einmal Bozen runterfahren oder mal auf die Herdplatte legen bis wirklich nichts mehr rausdampft

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Januar 2012)

Dunkeldeutschland 

Vom einstigen DDR-Gulag zur Hauptstadt des Grauens.
http://www.taz.de/!84727/


----------



## speedy_j (7. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und sag dieser Dummtussi doch endlich mal das diese Bremse KEINEN Bremskraftverstärker hat ...besonders nachdem sie dich eben wieder zitiert hat



ich denke nicht, dass es eine tussi ist. wird evil sein drittaccount sein.  ( oder vielleicht der eman  )
meine erstzitierung ihrerseis war eher an alle "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht" meckerer gedacht. das der troll technisch nicht so bewandert ist, hat er im coladosenthread schon bewiesen.


@eman
zum glück muss ich immer nur außen drum rum fahren. die kommentare sind aber auch herrlich. was sagt unser chemnitzer außenposten eigentlich dazu?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2012)

@jörg: ah-ja, muss mich noch a bissl damit auseinadersetzen. ein jahr schon, ohmei-da hab ich ja lang gebraucht...

und ich muss diesen sräd finden, von dem ihr da redet, hört sich ja spannend an 

und ja: was sagt denn unser exil-chemnitzer?? der artikel is klasse


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Oh mei, ich glaub der Eman mag Chemnitz net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2012)

@stawold... Brakeforceone ... Krass was da ab geht ohne das das Ding mal wer richtig gefahren hätte. Da wird die Physik in frage gestellt, das globale Wirtschaftssystem kritisiert und gegenseitig aufeinander eingeschlagen ...

@speedy ... In sachen techn. bewandert könnt ich ja jetz nen fall aus der Gondel in Kohlern rausholen 

@jörg ... Hab's zufällig halt gelesen  ... Das mit den verwilderten Alleen is schon hart an der Grenze


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... In sachen techn. bewandert könnt ich ja jetz nen fall aus der Gondel in Kohlern rausholen



Das würden wir jetzt gerne genauer wissen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2012)

da gings um physik mit einem schwachen moment meinerseits. von mechanischer hochanspruchsvoller bearbeitung im technischen sinn keine spur.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stawold... Brakeforceone ... Krass was da ab geht ohne das das Ding mal wer richtig gefahren hätte. Da wird die Physik in frage gestellt, das globale Wirtschaftssystem kritisiert und gegenseitig aufeinander eingeschlagen ...



habs jetzt gelesen-wirklich krass!!!wahnsinn...hängengeblieben, alle HÄNGENGEBLIEBEN!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> habs jetzt gelesen-wirklich krass!!!wahnsinn...hängengeblieben, alle HÄNGENGEBLIEBEN!!!



Ich hab beschlossen lieber nichts mehr zu schreiben und nur noch zu lesen...auch wenn es bei den Kommentaren des Weibsvolkes schon schwer fällt Besonders wenn die supergescheite, wohl irgendwo in einer großen Firma Ouoteninschenörin, wieder was ganz falsches behauptet...und als Gesetz...oder war es eine Regel aufstellt

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ..und als Gesetz...oder war es eine Regel aufstellt
> 
> G.



permanentes PMS..?!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

...und warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Januar 2012)

yukio ist glaub auch ein kerl. bin mir nicht sicher, aber irgendwo war ich der meinung das schon mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Ja, die Linda de Moll war ja auch ein Mann

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

Verdammt, hab eben mit dem Vidoe bei Sekunde 33 angefangen anzuschauen....und dacht erst, verdammt das ist ja bei uns
Müßt einfach mal vorspuhlen erst dort anfangen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32892951"]http://vimeo.com/32892951[/ame]

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, schaut wirklich wie bei uns aus.
Man ists bei uns schön


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Stimmt, schaut wirklich wie bei uns aus.
> Man ists bei uns schön



Ja da will man gleich wieder vom Oko, vom Schneeberg, vom Rudofstein usw. runterfahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da will man gleich wieder vom Oko, vom Schneeberg, vom Rudofstein usw. runterfahren
> 
> G.



Muss doch bei uns wo sein, ich hab auch sofort an Rudolfstein gedacht...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Muss doch bei uns wo sein, ich hab auch sofort an Rudolfstein gedacht...



Erinnert teilweise an Oko leichter M-Weg runter, dann an Rudolfstein, dann wieder ein bisschen an eine Boxgrabestelle, dann ein bisschen an den Waldstein die Hochebenenquerrung...ich hab echt gewartet bis ich eine Stelle genau erkenn...vor allem weil ich beim ankuggn net wußte wo das ist

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (8. Januar 2012)

Hab ich jetz wieder Lust am Dienstag nach Chemnitz zu fahren :kotz:

Zum Glück entferne ich mich immer nur maximal 500m von meinem als Fichtelgebirgsgranitblockmeer mit Auerhuhnpaarungsstelle getarnten Zimmer 

Aber is scho echt heftig der Bericht...auch wenn manches stimmt...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Muss doch bei uns wo sein, ich hab auch sofort an Rudolfstein gedacht...



Bayerischer Wald sieht auch Ähnlich aus ... So einzigartig is das verschlafene fichtelgebirge net 

@ Supah Gee ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bayerischer Wald sieht auch Ähnlich aus ... So einzigartig is das verschlafene fichtelgebirge net
> 
> @ Supah Gee ...



Du nimmst uns ja nie mit in den Bay. Wald   Diese Jahr kommst du nimmer aus

G.


----------



## Landus (8. Januar 2012)

> Verdammt, hab eben mit dem Vidoe bei Sekunde 33 angefangen anzuschauen....und dacht erst, verdammt das ist ja bei uns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir bei dem Video zuerst auch gedacht  Aber die Fichtelmountains gibts nur einmal, alles andere ist nur ne billige Kopie


----------



## lettenpeter (8. Januar 2012)

Erster 

gefühlte 1500 hm von der luise hoch auf die kösse 

aber runter über H weg und vorher nach schurbach war


----------



## franzam (8. Januar 2012)

Erster heute, oder erster diesen Winter?


----------



## lettenpeter (9. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Erster heute, oder erster diesen Winter?



2012 auf der kösse 

oder doch net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (9. Januar 2012)

@brakeforceone:
soll ich für euch da mal vorbeischauen? firmensitz ist hier in tü


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Januar 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @brakeforceone:
> soll ich für euch da mal vorbeischauen? firmensitz ist hier in tü



Ist wahrscheinlich nur nen Briefkasten


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

@speedy. Tja, jetzt wissen wirs, Pädagogin Da kommen ja schon 2 Eigenschaften zusammen dene man verbieten sollte sich an einer technischen Diskussion teilzunehmen Und dann noch über Reinigungskräfte so abwertend herziehen Dabei ist sie ja gentisch bedingt selber schon eine halbe Putzkraft

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2012)

prügeln sich die im thread immer noch ? habs nimmer verfolgt 

@speedy oder jörg  ... schon ne Brakeforceone bestellt?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

Nööö...die XTR ist leichter 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nööö...die XTR ist leichter
> 
> G.


 
es geht doch um die revolutionäre funktion, net ums gewicht 


wer bock auf skifahrn am WE? ... wetter is ganz ok ... speedy noch krank? 

ich depp muss jetzt noch im matsch radl fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2012)

Wennste XTR hast, dann brachst keine Revulotion Hab am Nucle sogar nur die ohne Bremskraftverstärker im Hebel verbaut
Jetzt im Nachhinein könnt ich mich in den Bobbers beißen die Bremse net mal ausprobiert zu haben. Wie ich mein Nucleon damals ausprobiert hab, am Königsstuhl, da war eins der Testheliusse mit der Bremse ausgestattet. 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Januar 2012)

bin im aufwind und werd morgen mal versuchen wieder zum sport zu gehen. am wochenende bin ich im allgäu. schneetouren sind angesagt und samstag abend gibt es noch einen kleinen umtrunk. 

@eman
willst mit dabei sein?

bremse hab ich noch nicht bestellt, mich plagen grad noch andere sachen, die ich erst mal für die wohnung brauch und auch noch geld kosten. ich will ja gar nicht sagen, dass die bremse günstig ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2012)

Oh wennst du mal zeit hast muss ich kommen sonst wird das diesen Winter nix mehr 

Hast dir wieder ne indoorgewichtebewegungshalle gesucht da unten?

Sachen für die Wohnung ... 
Bett, Stuhl, Schrank ... Vielleicht noch nen regal und nen wandhalter fürs radl ... Kost doch net viel  ... Aber du denkst da anders


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2012)

Was der Speedy geht in eine Indoorgewichtebewegungshalle Das gibt Minuspunkte 
Du hast den Geschirrspühler vergessen und den Werkzeugkasten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2012)

Geschirrspüler .. Für was ? ... Der wär etwas unterfordert für ein Glas, einen Löffel, ein Messer, ne Schüssel und nen Teller ... Na vielleicht noch nen Brett und ne Tasse 

Nach Bedarf vor Benutzung sauber gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Geschirrspüler .. Für was ? ... Der wär etwas unterfordert für ein Glas, einen Löffel, ein Messer, ne Schüssel und nen Teller ... Na vielleicht noch nen Brett und ne Tasse
> 
> Nach Bedarf vor Benutzung sauber gemacht



Na um die Protektoren und verschlammten Schuhe schnell sauber zu bekommen
Tasse...da gibts ganz gute von Tune, schön leicht und groß....gut für Müßli

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2012)

ja ... zuerst kaffeetasse und dann müslischüssel ... hoch effektiv 

erde im geschirrspüler ... geht das wirklich?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2012)

Natürlich, mußt nur den Sieb unten rausnehmen 

G.


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2012)

und die Schmutzwasserpumpe tunen - dann schaft sie auch Korngröße bis 2cm..


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2012)

Oh, ich seh gerade an meiner Ifone Verfolgungsapp für Ifones, der Eman steht schon im Mediamarkt in der Abteilung für Küchenmaschinen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2012)

ich bin doch in bozen nur so glimpflich davon gekommen, weil ich eben in dieser indoorgewichtsheberbewegungsbude mich so gründlich auf solche eventualitäten vorbereitet habe. ich habe hier nun auch wieder eine, aber bei den preisen habe ich ordentlich mit den ohren geschlackert. da war ich in erlangen doch sehr verwöhnt, auch was die ausstattung betraf. dafür ist hier nun alles "all inclusiv", doof nur, wenn man es nicht nutzt.

da schlaf und wohnbereich nun nach 10 jahren wieder getrennte räumlichkeiten sind, muss man die freie fläche ja auch mit was voll stelllen. ich suche ein wenig verzweifelt nach einer couch, die zu meinen stellmaßen passt. ist nicht so einfach.

@eman
dann sag ich bei der familie bauer mal bescheid, dass du auch noch mit aufschlägst.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh, ich seh gerade an meiner Ifone Verfolgungsapp für Ifones, der Eman steht schon im Mediamarkt in der Abteilung für Küchenmaschinen
> 
> G.



 ... Hast net genau hingeschaut ... Im Saturn war ich


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2012)

Übrigens, nächste Woche solls Frost geben


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

.....+ Sonnenschein. Und mit dem Gefrieren hats schon angefangen. Jetzt müssen wir nur hoffen das sich das mit den Snowflocks heut und morgen in Grenzen halt....dann wirds perfekt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2012)

hmm speedy ... jetz wo du da näher bist ... müss mer mal dort fahrn 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18422



speedy_j schrieb:


> ich bin doch in bozen nur so glimpflich davon gekommen, weil ich eben in dieser indoorgewichtsheberbewegungsbude mich so gründlich auf solche eventualitäten vorbereitet habe. ich habe hier nun auch wieder eine, aber bei den preisen habe ich ordentlich mit den ohren geschlackert. da war ich in erlangen doch sehr verwöhnt, auch was die ausstattung betraf. dafür ist hier nun alles "all inclusiv", doof nur, wenn man es nicht nutzt.


 
da streiten sich die gelehrten ob das gegen verletzungen hilft  aber egal. habs ja auch ne zeitlang gemacht. Kann mich aber überhaupt nicht mehr dazu motivieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

Die Zeit in DhTechniktraining investiert zu haben oder einfach einen 40a SlyowReezey drauf zu machen hätte da wohl mehr geholfen  

Will auch dahin

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Januar 2012)

Ich will auch. Wollen wir im übrigen schon Pläne für Ostern machen? Jetzt wären wir früh genug dran   ...zumindest wenn man unsere Entscheidungsfreude berücksichtigt.

Aber bis dahin: hat einer von euch noch eine 300 x 3.25er Fox-Feder günstig abzugeben? Nebenfrage-was hastn du in deinem Banshee, eMan?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Januar 2012)

thema was kaufen wenn wohnung-das allerallerallerwichtigste ist ein staubsauger!!!! putzen, abpülen, waschen-alles hinfällig wenn man einen gscheiten staubsauger hat.

und es gibt da auch was für jungs 
hab ich mir geholt-macht meiner freundin angst, das licht flackert wenn er anspringt, saugt staatsfeinden auch gern die grütze aus dem schädel, kann notfalls auch einen starfighter allein durch ein androidenfeld unter tie-verfolgung steuern und schlürft staub nebenbei auch ganz gut.
toll!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist nicht R2D2, das ist NooNoo

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist nicht R2D2, das ist NooNoo
> 
> G.



Was du alles kennst


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was du alles kennst



Drumm weiß ich ja auch wie deine Helmlampe heißt    

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Januar 2012)

ich musst erst mal googeln, um rauszufinden wer noo noo ist....


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2012)

jupp musst ich a, aber der Jörgo schaut wohl öfter mal Teletubbies


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2012)

Neee, ich hab auch geguugelt 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Januar 2012)

jaja, genau-is ja auch sehr logisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Aber bis dahin: hat einer von euch noch eine 300 x 3.25er Fox-Feder günstig abzugeben? Nebenfrage-was hastn du in deinem Banshee, eMan?



Im RC4 hatt ich ne 250er drin ... Aber die is grenzwertig weich ... Im vivid hatt ich ne 300er drin 

Kaufst nen banshee ???




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HANZZ08 (13. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> thema was kaufen wenn wohnung-das allerallerallerwichtigste ist ein staubsauger!!!! putzen, abpülen, waschen-alles hinfällig wenn man einen gscheiten staubsauger hat.
> 
> und es gibt da auch was für jungs
> hab ich mir geholt-macht meiner freundin angst, das licht flackert wenn er anspringt, saugt staatsfeinden auch gern die grütze aus dem schädel, kann notfalls auch einen starfighter allein durch ein androidenfeld unter tie-verfolgung steuern und schlürft staub nebenbei auch ganz gut.
> toll!



Hahahab ich auch, wir sind auch gleich auf NooNoo gekommen
und als Trockner noch nen Kompressor...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Januar 2012)

@hanzz08: hehehe-und noch ne STIHL als ersatz für ne Brotschneidemaschine 

@eMan: ja, ich habs nur mal mit zwei rechnern gerechnet, komm gerundet einmal auf 250 und einmal auf 300. Ich denk, dass 300 passen müsst.

ein banshee? neeeee  des hast doch du schon...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @hanzz08: hehehe-und noch ne STIHL als ersatz für ne Brotschneidemaschine
> 
> @eMan: ja, ich habs nur mal mit zwei rechnern gerechnet, komm gerundet einmal auf 250 und einmal auf 300. Ich denk, dass 300 passen müsst.
> 
> ein banshee? neeeee  des hast doch du schon...



War des ein DH Rechner oder ein FR Rechner DH Rechner fahren immer viel zu weich 
Je weniger Gelenke desto mehr Härte solltest du wählen...das kommt auch noch dazu
Notfalls kann ich dir mal eine 350er vom Izimu zum Ausprobieren leihen.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2012)

Hast den http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f
und den http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx schon probiert?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2012)

Uiii, es gibt ja wirklich für Dh und Fr einen extra Rechner
Was stellt man denn mit der Zahl an die bei Tf rauskommt...das ist ja alles in ausländisch

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Januar 2012)

der mtb-biking bringt nur mist-sagen die andern im forum aber auch.

tft hab ich gemacht und den da:
http://www.mojo.co.uk/springcalculator.html

ich denk auch, dass des mit dh  oder fr zusammenhängt, was ich da rausbekomm...

danke für des ausprobier-angebot! komm ich evtl. drauf zurück


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich denk auch, dass des mit dh  oder fr zusammenhängt, was ich da rausbekomm...



quatsch. alles quatsch. blöde bike-industrie. glauben die hätten wirklich was mit maschinenbau am hut. idioten...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2012)

Nööö, kein Quatsch....würde niemals mit der normalen Dh Härte Feder zum Freeriden gehen. Hab mich ja deshalb entschieden lieber mit der Freeridefeder zum Dhlern zu gehen
Jetzt hab ich im Nuc ja eh Luft...da hau ich einfach ein Bar mehr rein 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. Januar 2012)

hab da noch was gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Januar 2012)

wär eigentlich ganz normal-wenn der eMan nicht seelenruhig und völlig unbeeindruckt balsamico-essig in mein bier spritzen würde...


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Januar 2012)

ok, das beantwortet die Frage nach dem, was der eMan da in der Hand hält


----------



## lettenpeter (14. Januar 2012)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/31781103?autoplay=1

des macht doch lußt oder 

kösse geht übrigens vom forsthaus ganz gut


----------



## Landus (14. Januar 2012)

Ha! Wusst ich doch, dass das heute deine Spuren am Forsthaus waren!

Habs nur zufällig gesehn, weil ich ein bissel mit dem Dirtbike im Schnee gespielt hab


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/31781103?autoplay=1
> 
> des macht doch lußt oder
> 
> kösse geht übrigens vom forsthaus ganz gut



Ansich nen ganz nettes Vid, aber was diese hirnrissigen Einblendungen für nen Sinn haben versteh ich jetzt grad net...


----------



## lettenpeter (14. Januar 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Ha! Wusst ich doch, dass das heute deine Spuren am Forsthaus waren!
> 
> Habs nur zufällig gesehn, weil ich ein bissel mit dem Dirtbike im Schnee gespielt hab




jup  

hab deine au gesehn wo i wieder runter gekommen bin


----------



## lettenpeter (14. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ansich nen ganz nettes Vid, aber was diese hirnrissigen Einblendungen für nen Sinn haben versteh ich jetzt grad net...



meinst die bikes ? 

na die sind extra für den eMan eingeblendet  
fährt doch so eins ...is ja au ein schönes


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2012)

Zum glück kann ich das Video im Moment nicht anschauen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Das ist ein Zusammenschnitt aus 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Werbevideos von Banschis. Nur hat derjenige wohl 2mal vergessen was auszublenden
Ahhh...ich hab Kopfwweh....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zusammenschnitt aus 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Werbevideos von Banschis. Nur hat derjenige wohl 2mal vergessen was auszublenden
> Ahhh...ich hab Kopfwweh....
> 
> G.



das der Jörg sich au immer so auskennt  

aber sind paar schöne aufnahmen dabei


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

gehst heut biken Jörg ? 

werd den andi dann mal anfunken ..
kösse geht und sonne is au wieder da.. perfekt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Hab die verschiedenen Banschivideos schon letztes Jahr alle gesehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> gehst heut biken Jörg ?
> 
> werd den andi dann mal anfunken ..
> kösse geht und sonne is au wieder da.. perfekt



Wenn überhaupt, dann net richtig. Will meinen Hals noch net so belasten. ist gerade die entscheidende Heilungsfpase...net das es nommal von vorne angeht
Und in die Arbeit muß ich heut auch noch Schreib aber mal wenner fahrt, vielleicht besuch ich euch auf nen Kaffee

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab die verschiedenen Banschivideos schon letztes Jahr alle gesehen
> 
> G.




ah ok


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann net richtig. Will meinen Hals noch net so belasten. ist gerade die entscheidende Heilungsfpase...net das es nommal von vorne angeht
> Und in die Arbeit muß ich heut auch noch Schreib aber mal wenner fahrt, vielleicht besuch ich euch auf nen Kaffee
> 
> G.



naja richtig gehts sowieso net  schnee                                       uiiii halsweh na den gute besserung ! 
ok kann i machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2012)

Bin a a bissl unfit iwie. Glaub ich nach heute auch nix.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> naja richtig gehts sowieso net  schnee                                       uiiii halsweh na den gute besserung !
> ok kann i machen



Danke....hab ich schon seit 2 Wochen 
Und bin erst um fast 3 heut nachts ins Bett gekommen...unser Fichtelwinterbouldermasters hat sich solange gezogen...jetzt hust ich wieder

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ists dafür heut weng besser, werd aber "nur" ne Winterwanderung machen... Glaub mit anschließendem Kaffee beim Zrenner


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

War jetzt auch nur ein kurze Runde rund um Neusorg rollern und mal die allgemeine Bedingungslage tschekkn.....und um ein paar neue Erstbefahrungen an der Eisernen Brücke vor dem Stefan zu machen

@Peter: Wie sind denn die Bedingungen in höheren Lagen heut gewesen...ist Spikepflicht?????

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Januar 2012)

Spikes, gute Frage? 

Würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War jetzt auch nur ein kurze Runde rund um Neusorg rollern und mal die allgemeine Bedingungslage tschekkn.....und um ein paar neue Erstbefahrungen an der Eisernen Brücke vor dem Stefan zu machen
> 
> @Peter: Wie sind denn die Bedingungen in höheren Lagen heut gewesen...ist Spikepflicht?????
> 
> G.



waren top  durch die minus grade wird alles schön fest 
des letzte stück hoch is etwas schwer wegen schlitten 
H weg und püttner gehen echt gut 
hab die spikes eh auf dem rocky is besser denk i ..brauchen aber net unbedingt 
tja und wenst net grad ein platz hast wie i oben auf der kösse 
dann bist arg verloren am wochenende war ansturm heute oben


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Hab heut au mal ne kleine Treppentour um Neusorg gedreht:

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## lettenpeter (15. Januar 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab heut au mal ne kleine Treppentour um Neusorg gedreht:
> 
> Gruß aus der Oberpfalz



der kick wäre gewesen wen ein auto gekommen wär


----------



## Stoawichtl (15. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War jetzt auch nur ein kurze Runde rund um Neusorg rollern und mal die allgemeine Bedingungslage tschekkn.....und um ein paar neue Erstbefahrungen an der Eisernen Brücke vor dem Stefan zu machen




Willst wohl den Mittelpfeiler runterfahren?  Ost- oder Westkante 

Grüße vom Wendeplatz,


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> der kick wäre gewesen wen ein auto gekommen wär





Weiß ich doch selber, dass ich viel zu gefährlich für die Allgemeinheit bin, hab vorher alles weiträumig absperren lassen Durchsage kam glaub ich sogar im FichtelRadio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Willst wohl den Mittelpfeiler runterfahren?  Ost- oder Westkante
> 
> Grüße vom Wendeplatz,



Natürlich die Seite zum Fluß hin. Leider war der Fluß noch nicht gefroren, drum hab ich es dann sein lassen 

G.


----------



## Stoawichtl (15. Januar 2012)

Ouuuh Kacke, die Flußseite, und dann noch ohne Eis ... 
Tja, bei den anderen Varianten hätti Dir den ein oder andern Tip für die Linienwahl geben können , aber so ...

Grüazi,


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> http://player.vimeo.com/video/31781103?autoplay=1
> 
> des macht doch lußt oder
> 
> kösse geht übrigens vom forsthaus ganz gut


 
japp ... das video macht bock auf sommer und z.B. lac blanc  ... auch wenn das WE im schnee geil war ... sommer hat schon was 


2 tage keine wolke ... wenn halt engel reisen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2012)

Hmmh...sieht aus wie der Gipfel vom Gaishorn...soweit ich den in Erinnerung hab

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2012)

ne... das täuscht.

hast net in der hügelundschleichen gelesen das das kreuz entführt wurde und jetzt aufm falschen gipfel steht


----------



## franzam (16. Januar 2012)

Geht die Woche mal ein Nachtritt? Kösser oder Ochs?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mal als Arktisser oder Antarktisser geboren werd, dann mach ich da mal mit bei solchen Temperaturen nachts

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Geht die Woche mal ein Nachtritt? Kösser oder Ochs?



Hm bin nur noch morgen da, dann gehts ab zum Skifahn


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2012)

Scheinen, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, ganz gute Bedingungen vorzuherrschen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (17. Januar 2012)

hehe, sehr cool. der obere teil der strecke im winter war eine meiner ersten begegnungen mit dem fichtelgebirge. sehr schön, das so wieder zu sehen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2012)

Jupp sieht nach gut Grip aus 
Hoffentlich sind die Bedingungen nächste Woche auch so gut


----------



## Fichtelrider (17. Januar 2012)

Jo hoffentlich! Momentan ists ja einfach nur göttlich!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2012)

Spikes scheint man nicht zu brauchen, so wies aussieht. Bin morgen bestimmt zu faul welche aufzuziehen, falls ich mich für oko entscheide

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Januar 2012)

Hmm da werd ich am we auch mal was im Schnee machen 

@Stefan 
Wo tustn skifoan?


----------



## Klabauterman (17. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 2 tage keine wolke ... wenn halt engel reisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2012)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Hmm da werd ich am we auch mal was im Schnee machen
> 
> @Stefan
> Wo tustn skifoan?


 
st. johann im pongau sind wir ... wetter leider net so toll  ... kann nur der stefan schuld sein


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hm bin nur noch morgen da, dann gehts ab zum Skifahn


 

da bleibt doch noch der morgige Abend ... bin noch am überlegen


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> da bleibt doch noch der morgige Abend ... bin noch am überlegen



Naja wollt scho a bissl eher ins bett wenn ma scho wieder um 1.00 Uhr aufstehen müssen...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2012)

Schlafen wird generell überbewertet


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2012)

Im Winter Radfahren dafür unterbewertet Hast heut bei der regensburger Feuerwehr ein wenig gezintelt

Hab mal alle Wintertrails am Oko abgeradelt...und zum ersten mal mit meinem neuen Fahrrad gut über 700 Hms zurückgelegt

Perfekte Bedingungen, perfekte Trails. Fleckl ist genial (wobei das Wandersvolk diesmal den Weg links vom Steilstück ausgetreten haben, tsss), Bigri noch genialer und der Vogelherdsteig war noch nie so perfekt 
Man muß sich aber gut zusammenreißen net zu schnell zu fahren  Boxgraben ist gut fahrbar Schmiererweg hoch würd auch ohne Spikes gehen...glaub ich 





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2012)

Und damit die LL´er auch ihre Ruhe vor den bösen Winterwanderern haben  und nicht 90m ein Stück gemeinsam einen Weg nutzen müssen, hat man noch ein Stück Wald gerodet und mit dem Bagger planiert  Letztes Jahr gings da noch rechts weg...was radtechnisch aber besser war





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2012)

Oh mei, die große Todeswetterfront zieht gerade mit großen Schritten auf uns zu und macht alles kaputt

G.


----------



## Fichtelrider (18. Januar 2012)

Die schönen Flowtrail's


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2012)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Die schönen Flowtrail's



Mal kuggn was heut Nacht und morgen so passiert und wies Freitag aussieht

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Januar 2012)

Da ich Samstag Zeit hätte wahrscheinlich net gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtelrider (18. Januar 2012)

Abwarten! Positiv denken  Samstag bin ich aufjeden auch wieder oben, nur leider wird da das Wandervolk wieder verstärkt unterwegs sein  ... andererseits werden sie die Strecken neu planieren


----------



## Stoawichtl (19. Januar 2012)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Abwarten! Positiv denken  Samstag bin ich aufjeden auch wieder oben, nur leider wird da das Wandervolk wieder verstärkt unterwegs sein  ... andererseits werden sie die Strecken neu planieren




Wollmer nur hoffen, daß der Wettergott ein (oder besser gleich gaaanz viele ) Einsehen mit dem Bikevolk hat. Zur Zeit siehts eher nach einem Schwimmwettbewerb aus, schifft schon den ganzen Tag

Grüße aus dem Fichtegebirg,


----------



## Fichtelrider (19. Januar 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Wollmer nur hoffen, daß der Wettergott ein (oder besser gleich gaaanz viele ) Einsehen mit dem Bikevolk hat. Zur Zeit siehts eher nach einem Schwimmwettbewerb aus, schifft schon den ganzen Tag
> 
> Grüße aus dem Fichtegebirg,




Ja leider... Momentan siehts schlecht aus mit dem einsehen. Bin heute  mal den Schmiererweg runtergelaufen. Der macht momentan seinen Namen  alle Ehre. Schade 

Grüßle aus Bayreuth


----------



## Landus (19. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt muss ich hier auch mal ein bisschen angeben, nachdem Jörg hier ständig jedem sein Nicolai ins Gesicht drückt Ne, nur Spaß

Projekt FichtelSau steht in den Startlöchern:






Es fehlt: Kefü, Sattel, Vorbau



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1046120


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Januar 2012)

Ich wollt am WE eine Schneeschuhwanderung im bayr. Wald machen... Di + Mi waren die Wetterprognosen sehr gut, jetzt Regen bis auf 1500m rauf.

Das is mal doof...


----------



## Stoawichtl (19. Januar 2012)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Ja leider... Momentan siehts schlecht aus mit dem einsehen. Bin heute  mal den Schmiererweg runtergelaufen. Der macht momentan seinen Namen  alle Ehre. Schade
> 
> Grüßle aus Bayreuth




Heute, bei dem Sauwetter?? Da iss ja nicht mal unsere Katze vom Kachelofen runter
Weiß jetzt leider nicht, wo am Oko genau der Schmiererweg ist, aber kann mir die Sauerei gut vorstellen.
Auf jeden Fall Schade, hatten auch auf´s WE gehofft ... 

Grüazi aus Neusorg

@ Landus: Wow  Bleibt der Rahmen so oder verfärbt er sich noch


----------



## Landus (19. Januar 2012)

Der Rahmen wird roh bleiben. Ich hab erst mit dem Gedanken gespielt ihn eloxieren zu lassen, aber Raw sieht klasse aus. Er wird mit der Zeit noch etwas dunkler werden und evtl. auch ein paar Flecken bekommen, aber ich finde das macht den besonderen Reiz eines Raw-Rahmens aus


----------



## Fichtelrider (20. Januar 2012)

Eine Saugeile AluFichtlSau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Januar 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich hier auch mal ein bisschen angeben, nachdem Jörg hier ständig jedem sein Nicolai ins Gesicht drückt Ne, nur Spaß
> 
> Projekt FichtelSau steht in den Startlöchern:
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil ... So nen raw Rahmen hat schon was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, sieht nach einer schönen Baustelle aus mit den ganzen Teilen ...bis auf die roten Leitungen 

Aber meinst du den Feuerlöscher brauchts am Rad...und wo willst du den befestigen???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2012)

@fichtlrider: War der Weg gestern eigentlich kaputt zusammengetreten, oder war niemand unterwegs? Hat ja jetzt net viel geschneit und müßte nach dem Gefrieren wieder alles beim Alten sein???

G.


----------



## folienmaster (20. Januar 2012)

Ist das weisse Zeug auch schon weg bei euch?

@LB Jörg  Ohne Rohloff ist es doch nur ein halbes Rad oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2012)

Nö, bei uns ist alles weiß und es flockt ein wenig 

G.


----------



## folienmaster (20. Januar 2012)

Hier in BT alles wieder grün und die Sonne schaut mal raus.


----------



## Fichtelrider (20. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @fichtlrider: War der Weg gestern eigentlich kaputt zusammengetreten, oder war niemand unterwegs? Hat ja jetzt net viel geschneit und müßte nach dem Gefrieren wieder alles beim Alten sein???
> 
> G.



Wie du schon vermutet hast waren nicht viele unterwegs. Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich halb so wild.  Ich werd morgen nochmal hochfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (20. Januar 2012)

> Aber meinst du den Feuerlöscher brauchts am Rad...und wo willst du den befestigen???



Der kommt auf den Rücken als Nachbrenner


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2012)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Wie du schon vermutet hast waren nicht viele unterwegs. Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich halb so wild.  Ich werd morgen nochmal hochfahren...



Morgen muß ich in die Arbeit, aber sag mal bescheid wie die Lage so war...

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. Januar 2012)

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/1310384/details_8.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2012)

Ja, mir ist letztens auch irgend so ein komisches Fich am Schneeberg vor die Linse gekommen....








G.


----------



## folienmaster (20. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist letztens auch irgend so ein komisches Fich am Schneeberg vor die Linse gekommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der schwarze Mann! 

Hob ich mit dem bunten Mann gesehen beim Stahopsen!


----------



## Stoawichtl (20. Januar 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird roh bleiben. Ich hab erst mit dem Gedanken gespielt ihn eloxieren zu lassen, aber Raw sieht klasse aus. Er wird mit der Zeit noch etwas dunkler werden und evtl. auch ein paar Flecken bekommen, aber ich finde das macht den besonderen Reiz eines Raw-Rahmens aus




 Und die Patina wirds noch interessanter machen


----------



## Rollenskater (21. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist letztens auch irgend so ein komisches Fich am Schneeberg vor die Linse gekommen....


Ich les bei euch ja immer gerne mit, leider hats zum freeriden noch nie gereicht. Aber folgendes wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://www.br.de/franken/inhalt/aktuelles-aus-franken/wolf-sichtung-franken100.html

Nicht füttern!


----------



## lettenpeter (21. Januar 2012)

Rollenskater schrieb:


> Ich les bei euch ja immer gerne mit, leider hats zum freeriden noch nie gereicht. Aber folgendes wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> http://www.br.de/franken/inhalt/aktuelles-aus-franken/wolf-sichtung-franken100.html
> 
> Nicht füttern!



besser wäre wohl net fressen lassen


----------



## lettenpeter (21. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist letztens auch irgend so ein komisches Fich am Schneeberg vor die Linse gekommen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jörg da warst doch auf dem planeten  der affen geb es zu


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> besser wäre wohl net fressen lassen



der geht nur auf Preißn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2012)

Na dann bekomm mer hält jetz auch noch nen Wolf Schutzgebiet  ...

Wie schaut's denn daheim aus ? Ski, radl oder besser gar nix?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.897543,11.722780
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2012)

Ahh...wieder auf Heimreise. Die heimatliche Lage ist nicht einzuschätzen...andert sich stündlich

G.


----------



## Fichtelrider (21. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich in die Arbeit, aber sag mal bescheid wie die Lage so war...
> 
> G.



 R.I.P. Flowtrails 
Ich befürchte fast es wird noch einige Tage dauern bis es sich wieder richtig gut fahren lässt. 
Momentan ist es nur ein gutes Ausdauertraining mit minimalen Spaß...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2012)

So grad fast daheim ... 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.961273,12.093196
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2012)

Schon wieder fast daheim 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.948636,12.212814
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (21. Januar 2012)

1:17 von Pentling nach Mitterteich! 
Raser


----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2012)

lahme gurke eher ! sind doch nur 120km


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2012)

Das war nen großer echter Reisebus 

Krasser Regen hier ... Der schnee muss mal wieder mit Gewalt weg ....


----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2012)

die hben ja auch 100 hinten drauf stehen. also 120 richtgeschwindigkeit.

bin grad in kempten, da windet es auch ganz schön. mal schauen, wie es morgen auf dem berg ausschaut. wird nix wildes, haben ja einen vierer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2012)

avalanche hunting ....


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

Ist euer Bett kaputt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

Bähhh heut morgen windig mit Schneegraupel... 
Da vergeht einem ja jede Lust raus zu gehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

Naja, so schlimm siehts garnet aus. In verschiedenen Regionen wie Bayreuth, Weiden und Arzberch ist der Schnee wieder total weg
Und schön hell ists auch draußen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

Hm hm hm
Was würdest denn machen wollen?
Würde ne kleine Kleinigkeit mitmachen.
Würd aber so bis 4 wieder daheim sein wollen...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

Schau mir vieleicht mal den Neustadttrail an...muß aber genau jetzt mal ein Schnitzel reinhauen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

Ja könnt ma eigentlich. Bis wann hast denn Dei Schnitzel gegessen??

Spikes müss ma wohl nicht aufziehen oder??


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja könnt ma eigentlich. Bis wann hast denn Dei Schnitzel gegessen??
> 
> Spikes müss ma wohl nicht aufziehen oder??



Habs Schnitzel eingesogen ...jetzt erstmal ein Verdauungskäffchen.

Wann düs´mer denn los...ich hol dich ab.

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Januar 2012)

Wir waren gestern auch mal unterwegs und des Wetter war beschissen. Nach ner halben Stunde wer ich voll durchnässt und der Schnee war sau schwer . Danach dann ne halbe Stunde von den Bikes schön den weißen Dreck wieder abgewaschen .


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Habs Schnitzel eingesogen ...jetzt erstmal ein Verdauungskäffchen.
> 
> Wann düs´mer denn los...ich hol dich ab.
> 
> G.



KLingt gut... 

Ich wär ab 12.20 startklar...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2012)

Japp ... Sch... Wetter ...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

Und, schon entschlossen nicht zu gehen???


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> KLingt gut...
> 
> Ich wär ab 12.20 startklar...



Jepp jepp, dann bin ich 12:20 bei dir 

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich an was mich dein Gesichtsbuchanzeigebild erinnert 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=norman+bates&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=629&pdl=500&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=RdgbT8i4EYWa-waT74y2Cg

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und, schon entschlossen nicht zu gehen???





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch mal unterwegs und des Wetter war beschissen. Nach ner halben Stunde wer ich voll durchnässt und der Schnee war sau schwer . Danach dann ne halbe Stunde von den Bikes schön den weißen Dreck wieder abgewaschen .



Dann war mein Entschluß gestern nichts zu machen also gut.. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

Okee bis glei 

Aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Okee bis glei
> 
> Aha



Also doch???? 

G..)


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also doch????
> 
> G..)



Hatte an Eman gemeint 

Ja 12:20 bei mir...

man ist des a Sauwetter...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hatte an Eman gemeint
> 
> Ja 12:20 bei mir...
> 
> man ist des a Sauwetter...



Wir sind doch keine Untenrumfahrer....die bei ein wenig Wind zuhause bleiben

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir sind doch keine Untenrumfahrer....die bei ein wenig Wind zuhause bleiben
> 
> G.



Den Wind mein ich ja noch netmal


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

Soderla, wieder zurrück von der Runde für Harte...zum Glück haben wir noch eine schöne Abenteuerrunde gefunden

Zu dieser ominösen Strecke...bzw. dem Bergabstück fällt mir nur ein, das ich zum ersten Mal der Meinung bin das der Spruch "Besser wie nix" nicht angewendet werden kann.
Alleine schon wegen der massiven Zerstörrung der Natur, bzw. der natürlichen Begebenheiten und des wirklich brauchbaren Geländes, um eine kurzen, aber schönen Bergabtrail dort durchzulegen....von der Anordnung der Huggl mal ganz abgesehen

Außerdem waren 50% des Bergabstückes schon wieder zerstörrt und haben durchgehend so ausgesehen









G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (22. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann war mein Entschluß gestern nichts zu machen also gut..
> 
> G.



Kamma so sagen, ja. Hoffe bei Euch wars heut besser, um Neusorg wars Wetter auf jeden Fall ziemlich launisch


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Januar 2012)

@jörg ... Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen ... Oh mei  ... Und recht hatt ich ... Alles nur für die zeitung ... Eigentlich sollt man da reinstochern und nen Gegenbericht verfassen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... Da bleibt mir nur zu sagen ... Oh mei  ... Und recht hatt ich ... Alles nur für die zeitung ... Eigentlich sollt man da reinstochern und nen Gegenbericht verfassen



Eigentlich schon, weil der Rest der laienhaft ausgeschilderten Rundstrecke war, zumindest das was wir wahrgnommen haben, eher....hmmmh....schrecklich für MB´ler.
Besonders wenn man bedenkt das es ansich in der Gegend sogar sehr hübsche, abwechslungsreiche Singletrails zu geben scheint

G.


----------



## franzam (23. Januar 2012)

Da kann man wirklich nur "O meih" sagen

Es wär halt in Verbindung mit den Singletrails ein annehmbare XC-Runde gewesen.
Aber so... alles für die Tonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

@Popefan: Hab eben mal eine schnelle Runde gedreht und konnte endlich, nach 9 Jahren das Grünberger WallrideTreppeWallridegab überspringen ohne mir nen Platten und ne Delle zu holen.
Dummerweise lag am Brückendrop noch Schnee...wird Zeit das den mal, nach dem einzigen Wiederholer OLB Carre, wieder wer macht
Danebem hat sich auch noch was tolles ergeben

@Emän: Ich hätte noch eine tolle Mütze zu deiner neuen Jacke







UND JETZT RAUS MIT DER SPRACHE:::WAS GIBTS NEUES???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2012)

Du kennst meine Jacke doch gar net


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Jacke doch gar net



Ich hab mir davon erzählen lassen  ....außerdem kenn ich sie ja vom Bild her 

Aber die ungeheuerlichen News kenn ich noch net 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber die ungeheuerlichen News kenn ich noch net
> 
> G.






Wallride Treppe Wallride??? Hmmm weiß nicht was du meinst, müssen wir uns mal angucken...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wallride Treppe Wallride??? Hmmm weiß nicht was du meinst, müssen wir uns mal angucken...



Tauschen wir Informationen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2012)

Darf er net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

Muß ich doch die Ane bezirtzn

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2012)

Hehe nee darf ich net 
Aber es ist sehr interessant


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

Selber ....Feigling 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hehe nee darf ich net
> Aber es ist sehr interessant



Weltbewegend sogar ...


----------



## Supah Gee (23. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Weltbewegend sogar ...



Na toll und ich krieg wieder gar nix mit... :-(


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Weltbewegend sogar ...



Grübel.....

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber die ungeheuerlichen News kenn ich noch net
> 
> G.



also oke, Kurzzusammenfassung: Blitzhochzeit in St.Gallen, unser Sohn wird Rob J. heissen - und mit seinem amerikanischen Lottogewinn richten wir grade unser neues Heim in Whistler ein...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2012)

...laaaangweilig.....sind die Geburtstagsgäste wohl schon weg?...voll die Lähmer

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Januar 2012)

die und ich gehen jetzt schön brav in die Arbeit...und ich sag dir, das wird nicht leicht   und du willst garnich wissen wie lang ich gebraucht hab die Tasten zu treffen...musste schon selber lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...laaaangweilig.....sind die Geburtstagsgäste wohl schon weg?...voll die Lähmer
> 
> G.



Das du und ich jetz noch feiern würden is eh klar


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

hrrrr hrrr ... das wär doch ne farbe fürs banshee


----------



## teatimetom (25. Januar 2012)

hmm. nimm lieber was pinkes


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

Als Grundierung wärs OKe....oder wenn man mal üben will wie man Farbe von einem Rahmen schleift.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

kunstbanausen ....


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2012)

die Farbe is ein bischen gay 

Andere Frage: Wie sind denn die Wanderwege im Fichtelgebirge beieinander?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> die Farbe is ein bischen gay
> 
> Andere Frage: Wie sind denn die Wanderwege im Fichtelgebirge beieinander?



Ahgay...

Ja das ist die Frage, aber ich denke es könnte wieder gut gehen. Nur hauchdünner Neuschnee die letzen Tage und der ein oder andere Wanderer dürfte unterwegs gewesen sein.
Stellt sich nur die weitere Frage ob nicht der ein oder ander unterwegs war wo der Schnee weich war und tiefe Einsinkspuren hinterlassen hat

Ich würde sagen du schaust dir das morgen mal an und berichtest uns Bei deiner Fitness kannst du ja ohne Probleme Kösseine un Oko abfahren an einem Tag...ja so machen wir das

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahgay...
> 
> 
> G.



Ja immer diese Vorurteile ... Vor 10 jahren wärst mit so ner Farbe ans andere Ufer geschickt worden ... Wennst Glück gehabt hättest 

Mit pech wärst sofort Kopf nach unten ans Kreuz genagelt worden.

Heute darf man das aber einfach so  sogar die grünen darf man jetz wählen ... 

Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Lasst euch überraschen



Oh mei...das kann aus Emäns Mund nichts gutes bedeuten

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

vielleicht ist das ja das grosse geheimniss


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das ja das grosse geheimniss



Und ich dachte du hast dir ein Piniongetrieberad bestellt ...hmmmh....bei Nicolai gäbe es das ja in der Farbe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

hmm


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

da müss mer endlich mal hin ... http://www.worldbikeparks.com/bikeparks/8/overview.html#content


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

So, mußte mal kurz die Ortschaft wechseln

Bin dabei, wann gehts los 
Ist des Ostern schneefrei??...wohl eher net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

das is nur 3 monate im sommer offen 

aber finale könnt mer doch mal fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

Des ist so weeeiiiiiiiiiit weg 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

is doch egal


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Januar 2012)

steht da nicht eh mal diese region rosengarten/latemar und konsorten an?
nur um auch mal einen kommentar abzugeben...

und was is denn da überhaupt los? was is denn des für a geheimniskrämerei???


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Januar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> steht da nicht eh mal diese region *rosengarten/latemar* und konsorten an?


 da würd ich dann auch einsteigen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2012)

Ahhhh, eine Quereinsteigerin 

Das ist ja so zirka da wo Emans Link ist....so zirka 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Januar 2012)

na dann plan mer das mal ... bin mal gespannt ob mer das hinbekommen  sollten wirklich frühzeitig damit anfangen


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2012)

Fährt heut wer? Nachmittags, bzw. Nightride?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2012)

Heute nicht. Aber morgen Nachmittag wollt ich bissl was machen. Kössaine sollte doch ganz gut gehen oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Fährt heut wer? Nachmittags, bzw. Nightride?



Und wo bleiben die Fahrberichtsstreckenzustände...wie besprochen  

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2012)

bin nur mal KÃ¶sser gefahren. Ist noch nicht berauschend. H-Weg -> Haberstein geht. Q-Weg soltte auch gehen. Burgstein Ð¿ÐµÑ! PÃ¼ttner ist auch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> bin nur mal KÃ¶sser gefahren. Ist noch nicht berauschend. H-Weg -> Haberstein geht. Q-Weg soltte auch gehen. Burgstein Ð¿ÐµÑ! PÃ¼ttner ist auch nicht zu empfehlen.



HeiÃt geht "macht SpaÃ" oder geht nur 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt geht "macht Spaß" oder geht nur
> 
> G.



Des hab ich mich a grad gefragt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2012)

hrrr hrrr bin geflasht...
endlich die erste skitour am arber gemacht ... irgendwie eine der besten überhaupt, da der schnee im wald geil zu fahren war.







heimwärts geile dämmerung am himmel die man auf der A3 richtung westen immer vor augen hat  ... es gibt tage da passt alles


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2012)

Sage mer mal so: die Pfade, die unterhalb vom Kössainehaus weggehen machen halbwegs Spass. Der Rest nicht. Es müsste mal tauen, 1000 Leute durchtrampeln und dann gefrieren.
Direttissima nach Kössain sollte aber auch gut sein.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2012)

Hm hm hm. 
Was meinst jôrg? Ich hätt so ab 1330 zeit. 

@eman. Neid Neid. Neid! 

Hast Urlaub oder wie??


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2012)

nehmt einfach das richtige sportgerät fürn winter 

@stefan ... ich hatte in st. Johann voll die falschen ski dabei ... das geht mit den richtigeren so viel geiler

ne, kein urlaub ... hab den kollegen noch eingewiesen was er zu tun hat und bin dann kurz vor 10 wieder heim


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hm hm hm.
> Was meinst jôrg? Ich hätt so ab 1330 zeit.
> 
> @eman. Neid Neid. Neid!
> ...



Hmmh...morgen ist eigentlich eher schlecht Aber genau weiß ichs erst nach dem Aufstehen am Mittag rum.


@Emän: Pohh, diese große Kugel würde bestimmt genial gut da runterrollern

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Emän: Pohh, diese große Kugel würde bestimmt genial gut da runterrollern
> 
> G.


 
kannst ja mal anschubsen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> nehmt einfach das richtige sportgerät fürn winter
> 
> @stefan ... ich hatte in st. Johann voll die falschen ski dabei ... das geht mit den richtigeren so viel geiler
> 
> ne, kein urlaub ... hab den kollegen noch eingewiesen was er zu tun hat und bin dann kurz vor 10 wieder heim




Jupp glaub ich, wobei es a so ganz schön war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

Japp war schön  ... Wobei uns der Speedy rügt wegen nichtdabeihabens eines lvs 

War grad noch mitm Tom nightriden ... Gefrorener Boden ... Kein schnee ... Fast wie im Sommer


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> War grad noch mitm Tom nightriden ... Gefrorener Boden ... Kein schnee ... Fast wie im Sommer



Ihr habt im Sommer gefrorenen Boden um Regensburg....krass

@Popefan: Werd heut wohl tendenziell eher net radeln...usw.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Januar 2012)

Okay. Naja vielleicht Dreh ich mal ne minirunde. Mal sehen. Hab zumindest gestern schon mal Spikes drauf gemacht


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2012)

Und wie war die Minirunde?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Januar 2012)

Minitös.. 
Aber ging eigentlich ganz gut. Schnee war schön fest gefroren. 
Richtung kössain würds mit'n Schlitten a voll supi gehen!!!!


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2012)

mmh, Ochsenkopf würd mich interessieren. Wenn man wüßte wies da ausschaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

Probieren geht über studieren  .... Zur Sicherheit halt die Tourenski mitnehmen


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2012)

Hab nur LL. 
Sieht aber beim Biken aufm Rucksack geschnallt genauso bescheuert wie Tourenski aus


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

ne ... das sieht noch bescheuerter aus  lanlaufski sind ja netmal schön


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2012)

Und wie macht man die Ski dann überhaupt an den Reifen fest?

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2012)

Klettverschluß?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

kabelbinder ...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2012)

Zwei Dumme, 2 Gedanken 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

Ne der dumme hat gefragt und zwei schlaue füchse haben geantwortet


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Januar 2012)

ich war vorhin mal am oko. Bin jetz kein snowbike spezialist aber würd sagen dass es geht...


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Januar 2012)

Hmmm dann weiß i ja was i morgen mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2012)

skifahrn ? ... ich tu das zumindest 

@supah gee ... willst wohl touren gehen weil du gestern nach den ski gefragt hast?


----------



## franzam (27. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm dann weiß i ja was i morgen mach



wann was wo?


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Januar 2012)

@eman 
Wär scho a geile Sache aber des ganze Material des ma da braucht...
Und wenn braucht ma a scho wieder 2 Paar  Ski, einmal abfahrts und einmal aufstiegs orientiert.
Muss mich mal richtig damit auseinander setzen


----------



## Fichtelrider (27. Januar 2012)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> ich war vorhin mal am oko. Bin jetz kein snowbike spezialist aber würd sagen dass es geht...



Des hört sich ja mal richtig gut an!  Da kommt Freude auf 

Ich werd Morgen so auf 11:15 beim Hanky starten falls jemand Bock hat


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

Werd morgen wohl erst Mittag aus dem Bett rauskommen.....also Popefan schreib mal und nimm dein Händy mit auf Reisen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2012)

Japp mach ich. Die frage ist nur was hat ma für Gerät am Start. 
Ski, Bike oder Schlitten. War nämlich gestern Abend noch kurzentschlossen mitn Schlitten auf der kössaine und des ging auch so richtig gut.... 
Na mal sehn. Werd wohl alles mal ins Auto rein schmeissen


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2012)

Also Bike + Oko ist heut keine gute Wahl. 
Durch denn vielen Neuschnee ist's nicht gut fahrbar. 
Werd wohl auf Ski umsteigen.


----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2012)

War heute knappe 40km unterwegs, war richtig schön im jungfräulichen Schnee


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2012)

Wo warst denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2012)

Altherrenrunde Waldnaabtal


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Altherrenrunde Waldnaabtal



Du meinst bestimmt Waldnaabtal...berg...tal...berg...tal...berg...tal...berg...ect...ect.

G.


----------



## franzam (28. Januar 2012)

fast..


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2012)

krasses Naturschauspiel ... nen riesiges Meer aus Nebel unten ... oben Sonne


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2012)

hmmh, scheeh wenns scheeh is


----------



## Schmiederich (30. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> hmmh, scheeh wenns scheeh is


Hi,
Wie siehts bike - u. wegetechnisch aus am O.-Kopf ?
Schon Alles festgetrampelt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2012)

Bin die letzten 10 Tage nicht hingekommen.
Da weiße Zeug das bei mir rum liegt läßt sich nicht wirklich komprimieren. Wird nicht mal fest wenn ich mit schweren Gerät drüberfahr. -> wird also suboptimal am OKO sein


----------



## Schmiederich (30. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin die letzten 10 Tage nicht hingekommen.
> Da weiße Zeug das bei mir rum liegt läßt sich nicht wirklich komprimieren. Wird nicht mal fest wenn ich mit schweren Gerät drüberfahr. -> wird also suboptimal am OKO sein



Danke für die Info
Ich probiers mal.....
Wenns keinen Spaß bringt, bringts Konti.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2012)

Andererseits könnts schon einigermaßen kompremiert gewesen sein und es geht richtig gut Sag mal bescheid wennst dorten warst


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2012)

Hmmmh...nen 241er Dämpfer mit Titanfeder braucht net gerade wer. Bin schon am überlegen mir einen auf Resereve anzulegen

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=72706

G.


----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2012)

Für des Geld is net viel kaputt. Aber letzthin hatten sie wenigstens noch Einbaulänge 421mm


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Januar 2012)

was billiges is immer noch teuer wenn mans net braucht


----------



## Schmiederich (31. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Andererseits könnts schon einigermaßen kompremiert gewesen sein und es geht richtig gut Sag mal bescheid wennst dorten warst
> 
> 
> G.


so will ich tun
aber nun haben die russen große kälte geschickt. 
so wird sich das etwas verzögern.


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was billiges is immer noch teuer wenn mans net braucht



das gabs doch auch mal so komische Räder mit komischer Kettenführung, die waren doch auch nicht wirklich zu brauchen


----------



## Fichtelrider (31. Januar 2012)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie siehts bike - u. wegetechnisch aus am O.-Kopf ?
> Schon Alles festgetrampelt ?




Mal wieder Gourmet Bedingungen am Oko  
Auf der Südseite ist alles planiert.... 
Sollte bis zum nächsten Schneefall auch so bleiben


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> das gabs doch auch mal so komische Räder mit komischer Kettenführung, die waren doch auch nicht wirklich zu brauchen



....jaja der Franzam kann schon bösartig sein

@Fichtl: Das hört sich ja mal gut an, weil ab jetzt kanns ja Tag für Tag nur besser werden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> das gabs doch auch mal so komische Räder mit komischer Kettenführung, die waren doch auch nicht wirklich zu brauchen


 
na ich sprech halt aus erfahrung


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2012)

Fichtelrider schrieb:


> Mal wieder Gourmet Bedingungen am Oko
> Auf der Südseite ist alles planiert....
> Sollte bis zum nächsten Schneefall auch so bleiben



warst auf der Nordseite auch?


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Januar 2012)

aber mit 500er Feder ist er scho 2x net zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Fichtelrider (31. Januar 2012)

Nein war nur auf der Südseite unterwegs...
@ Jörg... naja ich weiß nich ab Fr solls ja wieder schneien 
Also die Zeit nutzen und rauf auf den Hügel!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> aber mit 500er Feder ist er scho 2x net zu gebrauchen...



Gestern gabs ihn ja áuch noch zu dem Preis mit 400er 


@Fichtl: Bin ja Nammitag in der Arbeit...aber irgendwie wäre es mir auch zu kalt, glaub ich

G.


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Wetterbericht sagt nix von Schneefall, dafür aber -11 bis -19° am Freitag und Samstag bei immer noch böigen Nord-Ostwind!


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2012)

war grad nightriden ... der wind machts richtig kalt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Januar 2012)

na super, der eMan geht nightriden, der otti geht kneitingern...ich muss da was ändern


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2012)

ja das musst definitiv !!

oder auch net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2012)

kalt  -23°C ... wer hätte das gedacht das der winter so brutal kommt


----------



## franzam (2. Februar 2012)

Schneeberg hatte nur -19°. Aber am Oko hats jetzt schon wieder fast -20°. Da gehts bis morgen früh wahrscheinlich fast Richtung -30°


----------



## S P (2. Februar 2012)

Eine frage an die locals: ist es möglich mit dem Schlitten die Nord ski Pisten abfahrt am ochsenkopf runter zu fahren?

Die aktuellen Temperaturen mal außen vor gelassen.

mobile post


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2012)

Hm ich denk die Piste ist zu flach dass da vernünftig rutscht... 
Überhaupt oko eignet sich nicht sonderlich zum Schlittenfahren. Es fehlt einfach die Steilheit... Das einzige was zumindest teilweise gehen könnt wär der Winterwanderweg na B´grün (Vogelherd) Habs aber noch nicht probiert...


----------



## S P (2. Februar 2012)

Alles klar. Wir werden es morgen Nachmittag ausprobieren. Nach Lift Schluss. 

mobile post


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2012)

Also nach Vogelherd ist max. 20% Schlittentauglich. Da ist die Piste bis auf das Flachstück oben, wenn denn der Schnee hart ist, die bessere Alternative und müßte schon ganz gut gehen.
Aber wie gesagt, von uns hats nie jemand ausprobiert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (2. Februar 2012)

Okay. Der Plan ist von B`grün den Winter Wanderweg hoch zum oko, und dann mit dem zipflbob die ski Piste runter nach b`grün.

Rückmeldung gibt es morgen Abend.

mobile post


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Okay. Der Plan ist von B`grün den Winter Wanderweg hoch zum oko, und dann mit dem zipflbob die ski Piste runter nach b`grün.
> 
> Rückmeldung gibt es morgen Abend.
> 
> mobile post



Guter Plan.....aber Zipfelbob (weiß ja selber net wie die Dinger rutschen)

G.


----------



## Stoawichtl (3. Februar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Okay. Der Plan ist von B`grün den Winter Wanderweg hoch zum oko, und dann mit dem zipflbob die ski Piste runter nach b`grün.
> 
> Rückmeldung gibt es morgen Abend.
> 
> mobile post




Ouuuh ja, meld Dich mal, wie´s so war. Komm grad von 18 Minusgraden rein, ganz schön zapfig, aber der Schnee knirscht ganz doll

@ Jörg: Zipfelbob,


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2012)

geht kösseine mit schlitten? wer bock heut abend?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2012)

Müsst schon gut gehen Denk ich. Mal abgesehen von der Kälte. 
Hätt amend scho zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2012)

Bin in der Arbeit ....hab das aufs WoEnd verschoben. Hab von Schlitteninsidern gehört das es selbst mit dem Schlitten zur Zeit zu gefährlich ist ohne Helm die Kösser runterzufahren
Sam oder Son Abend wäre besser 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Müsst schon gut gehen Denk ich. Mal abgesehen von der Kälte.
> Hätt amend scho zeit


 
hmm ... wolln mer hochlaufen? will den schlitten mal benutzen 

@jörg ... werd sonntag früh ne skitour in den echten bergen machen ... samstag abend is deshalb nicht ganz opti


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2012)

Jaja, geht nur ohne mich....ihr werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2012)

hmm


----------



## reo-fahrer (3. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> geht kösseine mit schlitten? wer bock heut abend?



der S_P und der milan0 sind so heute nachmittag wohl dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (3. Februar 2012)

Aber nicht an der kösse. Zumindest ist nichts geplant. Erst mal schauen, was am oko geht.

mobile post


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... wolln mer hochlaufen? will den schlitten mal benutzen
> 
> @jörg ... werd sonntag früh ne skitour in den echten bergen machen ... samstag abend is deshalb nicht ganz opti



Ja könn ma eigentlich. Zeit...? 1800 unten in kössain am Parkplatz?? Tust an Andi mal phonen??


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2012)

der andi is leider krank ... 18:00 schaff ich glaub ich net ganz ... 1830?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2012)

jupp 1830 ist a okay


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2012)

Fazit der heutigen Exkursion:

auf dem Oko saukalt, aber die Nord-Abfahrt....ahhh... sehr geil. Einzig die Pistenraupe hat der Performance einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Der glatt gezogene Schnee wollte überhaupt nicht gehen. Auch war der flache Teil gleich nach dem Start nicht sooo toll. Man muss also gleich nach 16Uhr runter. Dann besteht noch Hoffnung auf festgefahrenen Schnee. 

Der Zipflbob erreicht aberwitzige Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2012)

Schlitten funzt geil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supah Gee (3. Februar 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Man muss also gleich nach 16Uhr runter. Dann besteht noch Hoffnung auf festgefahrenen Schnee.



So hab ich des gemacht, allerdings nach Fleckl....war aber auch ok


----------



## S P (3. Februar 2012)

Hat die Piste nach Fleckl durchgängig Gefälle? Mehlmeisel hatte ich auch schon auf dem Plan. Oder wäre Kösse besser?

Etz brauch ich erst mal PTFE für die Unterseite. Da muss noch mehr herauszuholen sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2012)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> So hab ich des gemacht, allerdings nach Fleckl....war aber auch ok



Hast du den Schlitten runtergschoben oder runtergezogen 

@Kösseinefahrer: Etwas mehr Output, bitte  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du den Schlitten runtergschoben oder runtergezogen
> 
> @Kösseinefahrer: Etwas mehr Output, bitte
> 
> G.



Hm die Bedingungen taugen um nen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufzustellen  
Besser geht eigentlich nicht


----------



## franzam (3. Februar 2012)

@ Stefan: rentierts sich morgen mit dem bike rüber zu fahren?


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Februar 2012)

Also der Weg hoch von Kössain aus würd sehr gut mit Rad gehen, ist total planiert und fest bei guten Grip....
H-Weg kann ich nicht sagen, sind runterwärts so schnell gewesen dass ich keine Möglichkeit hatte rein zu sehen...
Wenn du morgen da unterwegs bist halt mal Ausschau nachm Eman, glaub der klebt da noch an nem Baum... 
Er wollt nochmal hoch weils so gut ging und da er noch net hier rein geschrieben hat vermut ich mal er fährt noch oder pappt wo an nem Baum


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2012)

Ne ... Ging gut ... 

H-weg geht ... Hab reingeschaut ...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2012)

Hmm ... -20 grad ... Zum radlfahrn is das schon kalt ...

Werd mal Spikes aufziehen


----------



## Supah Gee (4. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du den Schlitten runtergschoben oder runtergezogen







> Hat die Piste nach Fleckl durchgängig Gefälle?



Also bis zur unteren Ringloipe gehts richtig schnell aber dann kommt des Stehenbleibflachstück (in etwa so wie des obere Stück auf der Nordabfahrt).
Braucht ma halt genug Schwung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2012)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> > Hat die Piste nach Fleckl durchgängig Gefälle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vom Okogipfel gibts eine Linie die hat bis zum schwarzen Meer drurchgängig Gefälle, scheidet aber zum Schlittenfahren auch aus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2012)

Ja wenns weiter so kalt bleibt friert der weg zum schwarzen Meer vielleicht zu 

@jörg ... Die Litevillezensur hat voll zugeschlagen -> typisch  ... Ich steh zu meinen klickpedalen 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja wenns weiter so kalt bleibt friert der weg zum schwarzen Meer vielleicht zu
> 
> @jörg ... Die Litevillezensur hat voll zugeschlagen -> typisch  ... Ich steh zu meinen klickpedalen



Hab ich mal wieder was verpasst?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2012)

Ne ... Net wirklich


----------



## Ray (6. Februar 2012)

Mal was von vor der aktuellen Eiszeit mit Gastrolle von Jörg 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18953/h


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2012)

Einer muß ja für den Text sorgen 

Mal kuggen ab Mittwoch solls ja wärmer werden, vielleicht zieh ich mal mit der Lawinenschaufel los und mach den ersten Steileisbikeboulder fahrfertig

G.


----------



## Ray (6. Februar 2012)

Da wäre ich dabei ab Mittwoch kann ich wieder!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2012)

...falls ich Mittwoch da hinkomm, dann maximal um Schnee wegzuschaufen, die Ausfahrt zu beschaufeln und etwas "frische" Luft schnappen. Dummerweise hab ich bei meiner ganzen Suche nur ein abfahrtsmögliches...wahrscheinlich abfahrtsmögliches Eis gefunden
Und diese Schneekonsistens in unberührter Umgebung...hui

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2012)

@Eman: Bist du das letzte mal Oko nach Bigri nur VoHeSteig runter oder auch LiTra?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Februar 2012)

bin zum vogelherd und dann noch an der rodelbahn entlang runter nach bgrün

musst mich halt entscheiden zwischen liftrasse und vogelherd

wieviel hats denn bei euch geschneit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2012)

Glaub net mehr als man wepusten könnt, soweit ich das vorhin im Dunklen sehen konnte 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2012)

Hier ists 20Grad wärmer als bei uns gestern...und Schnee ist auch keiner mehr










G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Februar 2012)

Was willst damit sagen ... ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2012)

Hab nächste Woche frei

@Popefan: Morgen Nammitag Zeit für Kösserkaffee mit Rad?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Februar 2012)

Hmm nee morgen ist's eher schlecht. Freitag würd ich aber scho Mittag aufhören.... 
Hast da zeit??


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Mal gukkn tuen tun, könnmer ja heut zum Abend hin noch zusamenschreiben...usw.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Hmmh...die Mutkurve unten an der Kösser könnte zur Zeit böse enden :O
Bild ist von gestern...war  nur zufuß in der gegend unterwegs...







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...die Mutkurve unten an der Kösser könnte zur Zeit böse enden :O
> Bild ist von gestern...war  nur zufuß in der gegend unterwegs...
> 
> 
> ...


 
is das nach kössein runter ? da bin ich letzten freitag beim zweiten mal voll in den graben dahinter geflogen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Ja, diesen Auslaufgraben haben scheinbar schon viele verwendet 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Februar 2012)

hmm wär sicher geil radlzufahrn im moment ... aber bin samstag skifahrn und nur für einen tag heim is schon fast extrem


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2012)

Heut hats ein wenig geschneit...jetzt sieht man das ganze Eis überall wohl nimmer...und man fällt recht vorwahrnungslos hin

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Februar 2012)

ja könnte interessant werden 
Wie ists denn morgen? Könnt so ab Mittag wo sein... Also so halb 2 oder so...
Akkus sind aber a geladen falls wir erst später mit ausgewogener Kaffeepause fahren wollen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2012)

Könnten schon ne kleine Runde auf die Kösser drehen. Evtl. sogar von zhause aus Soviel Schnee ist ja net runtergekommen.
Steh aber arbeitstechnisch erst um 14:30 voll startmäßig zum losafahren da.
Darf mich bei den Temperaturen auch net so hetzen...macht meine Lunge net mit

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2012)

Jupp okee, 

Dann Treff ma uns in kössain? 1430?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Februar 2012)

Macht das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jupp okee,
> 
> Dann Treff ma uns in kössain? 1430?



Naja, dann machmer Kössain...soll mir recht sain ...14:30




> Macht das ...



Mach´mer 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2012)

Top Bedingungen auf der Kösser. H-Weg ist auch supergenial zu fahren. Der Neuschnee hat die gripuale Beherrschbarkeit glaub ich sogar verbessert.

Super Bedingungen um ein paar Dehnungsübungen zu machen





G.


----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2012)

Bikeballett?


----------



## franzam (10. Februar 2012)

Geht Sonntag was? Da wär ich wieder im Lande


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntag ist mein Klettertag...tss

Schau mal was die Ane wieder gefunden hat. Direkt aus deiner und Emans Heimat, wahrscheinlich deine Nachbarn


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ge2x22UbGnc


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

Super Radtag ist vorbei ...gefühlte 50mal auf die Kösser hoch...nachdem der Sportapopefan angefangen hat ein Rennen beim 2ten Gipfelanlauf zu starten
Beste Bedingungen...am H/Burg/Kaiser und HohenbrandH Weg





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

PS: Und keine Wanderer unterwegs...und endlich kennen wir Emäns Geheimnis.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2012)

Kann ich mir vorstellen, das es geil war 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

Übermorgen ist wohl alles Geschichte  Glaube da werd ich dieses Jahr doch noch auf meine Schi umsteigen und kuggen wo man überall am Oko runterdüsen kann
Vielleicht gehts ja dann doch nochmal mit gestärkten Beinen nach GAP zum rutschen

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sonntag ist mein Klettertag...tss
> 
> Schau mal was die Ane wieder gefunden hat. Direkt aus deiner und Emans Heimat, wahrscheinlich deine Nachbarn
> 
> ...



Neben mir ist nur das Rathaus; aber vom Niveau her ist es ungefähr das selbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ge2x22UbGnc
> 
> 
> G.


 
hehe is doch gut


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Neben mir ist nur das Radhaus; aber vom Niveau her ist es ungefähr das selbe



Du hast nen Radladen direkt neben dir?

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Februar 2012)

Da war der Wunsch des Gedanken Vater


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2012)

Inverse Wetterlage. Wärend hier -23 grad sind hat's am oko grad nur -12


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2012)

Japp ... Geilstes Winterwetter heute  -> bluebird 

Sind auf'm weg zum Arber 

Nutzt die geilen radlbedingungen daheim !!! Mittwoch kommt Schnee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

Hmmh....jetzt sind schon -7 Grad....ob das stimmt? Vielleicht sind das schon die beschriebenen Störrungen. Wobeis ja zur Wetterlage ab morgen passen würd...verdammt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

@Eman: Nachtrag....mir ist eben gekommen das das Bild hier in einem ganz andern Thraed war....zum Gesichtsbuchthema Thema schwarz/rot







G.


----------



## Stoawichtl (12. Februar 2012)

Waren heut am Oko und haben ein paar SpikeSpuren gsehn, Schmiererweg, Wi-Wanderweg und Bocksgraben. Fallss einer von Euch war, bestimmt 1a Bedingungen ??

@ Jörg: des Buidl, iss des Püttner Richtung Luise? Cool, dass Dein Foto weiß, wo es knipsenswert iss, und da gleich vorausrennt 

Grüazi ausm Fichtlgebirg


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Nachtrag....mir ist eben gekommen das das Bild hier in einem ganz andern Thraed war....zum Gesichtsbuchthema Thema schwarz/rot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das rot is aber sehr minimalistisch eingesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nutzt die geilen radlbedingungen daheim !!! Mittwoch kommt Schnee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Japp warn heut super Bedingungen, sogar Wiwaweg konnte man komplett hoch fahren. Runter geht sowieso alles! Sogar Boxgraben ging sehr gut 
Jetzt wos so genial draußen wär muss der blöde Schnee wieder kommen... 
Naja müss mal halt wieder auf die Schi umsteigen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Februar 2012)

hatte heut zwar ne geile arbertour ... aber irgendwie wär ich auch gern radl am okopf gefahren ... sch... das ich mich net 2-teilen kann


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

Hmmmh....ein halber Eman wäre wenigstrens bergauf net so schlimm...mit einem Pedal gehts ja net so schnell 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Februar 2012)

http://www.nsmb.com/4996-hey-neighbour/

...hammer, des video...


sogar ich hab mich heut nach nem halben jahr wieder aufs rad und rüber zur bobbahn getraut. hand geht. wald toll, sonne toll, schnee toll, draussen sein toll, fahrrad fahren toll!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das rot is aber sehr minimalistisch eingesetzt



Das heißt dezent

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Februar 2012)

Jupp Sau stark  nur nuschelt der Typ iwie. Man versteht fast nix... Aber Respekt!!!!

Ja heut waren echt geile Bedingungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Nachdem man nach einer Nachtschicht eh nichts Gescheites machen kann, hab ich mal Winterbikebergsteigen geübt
So ein Rad funktioniert echt gut als Pickel

















G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Februar 2012)

nicht schlecht  wiegt ja auch nicht viiiel mehr als so ein pickel...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nicht schlecht  wiegt ja auch nicht viiiel mehr als so ein pickel...



Bleipickel  ...manche Ziele sind im Winter echt schwer mit dem Rad zu erreichen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2012)

Ganz schön steil auf dem dritten Bild. sauber sog i.


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2012)

kenn ich woher, haben solch action mal am achensee gmacht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2012)

Nicht zufällig auf der Seekarspitze?


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig auf der Seekarspitze?



steinernes tor


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

So, das beste möglich Stück dort auch wieder runterzukommen

Quali=Videobildausschnitt...konnt mich nicht für eine Größe entscheiden...













G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2012)

@Peter metz: Wo ist es dann da soo steil?


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2012)

@jörg
 aber nur mit nägel oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nicht zufällig auf der Seekarspitze?



Ne Fichtelgebirge bei mir vor der Haustür...fast

G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte den Peter Metz  
Das Fichtelgebirge kenn ich mittlerweile ganz gut.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Peter metz: Wo ist es dann da soo steil?


Am steinernen Tor mit 1 bis 1,5 m Schneewehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Februar 2012)

Jo, habs grad mitbekommen  Coole Sache.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, das beste möglich Stück dort auch wieder runterzukommen
> 
> Quali=Videobildausschnitt...konnt mich nicht für eine Größe entscheiden...
> 
> ...


 
wo isn das dritte bild ... wie du unten auf der schnautze liegst


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

Du meinst die Geheimbilder...die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich sind 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

@Eman: hab vorhin gelern das man TuneCarbonsattekgestelle sehr gut als elektrischen Wiederstand im Niederspannungsbereich gebrauchen kann 
Was hat der ElektroInschenör dazu jahrelang gelernt...ist der Wiederstand danach kaputt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2012)

Widerstand ... net Wiederstand 

hast doch in physik gelernt, dass kohle leitfähig ist


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Widerstand ... net Wiederstand
> 
> hast doch in physik gelernt, dass kohle leitfähig ist



Aber er ließ doch nur nen Teil durch, drum Widerstand....und die Lampen waren nur halb so hell....und der Sattel hat zu rauchen angefangen...und wurde würde "glühend" heiß

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2012)

oeuf sur le plat, 
bzw.
oeuf sur le selle


----------



## franzam (14. Februar 2012)

warum nimmst Du kein 2adriges Kabel?
das mit einadrig und Rahmen als Masse hat schon bei den alten Rädern mit Dynamo nicht gscheit gfunzt 

Hast Du die Lampe als zusätzliches Wärmeelement am Sattel?

Rätsel über Rätsel 


Wenn der Sattel zu heiß wurde, bleiben dir wenigsten die Carbonfasern wenn das Harz verdampft


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> warum nimmst Du kein 2adriges Kabel?
> das mit einadrig und Rahmen als Masse hat schon bei den alten Rädern mit Dynamo nicht gscheit gfunzt
> 
> Hast Du die Lampe als zusätzliches Wärmeelement am Sattel?
> ...



Ja das Harz war wohl das was so lange in der ganzen Wohnung gestunken hat
Ich hatte ihn auf so eine Halogenlmpe mit so 2 Eisenstäben gelegt

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2012)

?


----------



## franzam (15. Februar 2012)

so ein Bild hatte ich ungefähr im Kopf


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2012)

schöne Batterie 

abgesehen davon ... sch... wetter hier ... wind und schneeregen ... igitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2012)

Hier ists ganz schöner Schnee...man kann mit dem Rad durch jede Schneemauer preschen

Und zum Schlittenfahren vorhin noch hats auch gut getaugt...war richtiges Tiefschneepauderheizen

Was hast dir denn für einen neuen Dh´ler gekauft 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2012)

wie kommt ihr eigentlich alle darauf das ich nen dhler gekauft hab .. ich hab doch einen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr eigentlich alle darauf das ich nen dhler gekauft hab .. ich hab doch einen



Hat der Stefan gesagt  ...aber ich habs ihn ja auch nicht geglaubt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2012)

Jetzt wennst mal genauer nachdenkst, dann bin ich doch eher einer der das neueste haben muss dass uns die Industrie einredet   ... was wär das wohl


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Ein 29Zoll HT....aber das Neuste ist doch 27,5Zoll 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2012)

27,5 Zoll  ... aber klar... is mir bekannt


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

Hust...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

...Tschuldigung


Juhuuuh...Beitrag 4000


G.


----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2012)

Freu dich nicht zu früh, jetzt kommt bald der nächste Teil.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh, jetzt kommt bald der nächste Teil.



4000 sind ja schon ungewöhnlich. Es ist ja immer schon bei 3000 umgestellt worden 
Aber ich glaub die haben jetzt irgendwas an ihrer Softwäre verbessert, da es auch viele 5000erThraeds gibt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, die haben jetzt einen eingestellt der bis 10.000 zählen kann.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Tschuldigung
> 
> 
> Juhuuuh...Beitrag 4000
> ...



Oh mei jörg ... Schon wieder ungültig


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei jörg ... Schon wieder ungültig



Ja... wie immer 
Tz tz tz


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2012)

aber bevor nen anderer den echten 4000. betrag schreiben kann ... produziert er lieber ungültige sachen ... die drecksau


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2012)

wie schauts denn eigentlich daheim bei euch aus? schlitten fahrn müsst gehen denk ich? ... radl auf keinen fall? ski geht eh


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2012)

Radeln ist zur Zeit wohl nur semioptimal 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2012)

hier regents jetz ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2012)

Hier ist es auch net schön...eher ekelig.............üpse....hust...lo...hust...n...hust....hust....teee....hust
Aber egal, komm heut eh net Outdoooor

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Februar 2012)

warum kommst net outdoor ... brauchst nur rausgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warum kommst net outdoor ... brauchst nur rausgehen



Muß Indooor und dann gleich weiter auf eine Burzelparty. Und morgen früh eh Arbeiten...mal schauen wies Nammitag wird und entscheiden wie lang der Arbeitseinsatz dauert 

G.


----------



## S P (18. Februar 2012)

Wie bereits angesprochen, ist der mittlere Teil der Süd-Abfahrt etwas "träge", aber trotzdem komplett in einem Rutsch mit dem Zipfl fahrbar.

Bei den Bedingungen gestern (0°C, platt gefahrener Schnee) perfekt.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Februar 2012)

ging heut ganz gut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2012)

Jaja die ohne mich Fahrer...jaja. Das sieht ja aus wie ein Bild das von einer GoPro aufgenommen worden ist...wo ist denn das Video dazu???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2012)

Was ich eben im LV Forum endeckt hab 







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)

Hehe ... Schönes pic 

Der Andi hat dir doch ne SMS geschrieben

Das Video zum Foto kommt irgendwann ... Sogar mit stefans unfreiwillige Trennung vom Schlitten   Hat aber leider Nieselregen gehabt, so dass man nach unten hin immer unklarer sieht 

Sauwetter im Moment ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2012)

Wetterumschwung ist doch eben eingetreten.
Wie schauts denn aus heut Abend nach deiner Fichtelgebirgsüberschreitung...die Ane will auch von der Kösser runter Schlittenfahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2012)

Jaaa    sehr schönes Bild sogar 
Ouuuuhhhh wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau und die gestrigen Bedingungen mit dem was ich da so seh hoch rechne dann könnts ne kleine Wasserschlacht werden.... 

Ist scho Wahnsinn wie´s den Schnee grad weg frisst....


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ging heut ganz gut ...









wart ihr mit 100 oder 150ccm unterwegs?^^ 
erste oder zweite Eiswelt? Mushroomcup?


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> wart ihr mit 100 oder 150ccm unterwegs?^^
> erste oder zweite Eiswelt? Mushroomcup?



    
Hihi sehr gut  Bowser vs. Yoshi


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)

Japp ... Die gute alte zeit


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2012)

Radarpanzer???

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Februar 2012)

sieht eher nach Bananenschale aus


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2012)

War so ne vergifteter Kuchen von der Prinzessin hinter mir....


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (19. Februar 2012)

Ist das an der Kösse? Was sind denn das für Schlitten?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)

japp, is koesseine, geht teilweise gut, 2 mal schlitten tragen 

hat der andi geschweißt ...


----------



## S P (19. Februar 2012)

Oha, also (Edel)Stahl. Vermutlich gutes Eigengewicht.  Da kann ich mit meinem Leichtbau-Zipfl nicht gegen anstinken.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Februar 2012)

Nee ist Alu, nur die Kuven sind Edelstahl... 
Gewicht: 6.00 kg  also nur unwesentlich schwerer als n Holzschlitten...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2012)

nur ganz auf die schnelle hochgeladen ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/IBC/Schlitten_2.wmv

position mitm brusthalter is echt schön ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2012)

Und der rest vom Video mit den steilen Stellen...und der Ton und und und...


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2012)

Irgendwann ... Den ton dazu nie


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Februar 2012)

und ich hab den eman gaaaaanz für mich alleine grad und ich leb noch


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2012)

Oh mei....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Februar 2012)

ja sowas in der Art hat er auch gesagt


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Februar 2012)

"Oh mei" ... Das darf nur ich sagen 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.494207,11.088008
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2012)

Ui, jetzt kann ich aufs millionstel Grad genau schaun wo du bist 
Jetzt könnt ihr von Tisch zu Tisch tschättn 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Februar 2012)

ne, von Couch zu Couch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Februar 2012)

????was????

ihr spinnts doch...


----------



## Ray (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal die neue schneefreie Saison heute mit Jörg eingeleitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (25. Februar 2012)

BUUUNT 
Hier im Altmühltal haben wir bisschen mehr Schnee als Ihr


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2012)

Denk mal das das in der Bayreuther Gegend war 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

Richtig.

@Ray: Na unsere 40min Dortseinsüberschneidung an dem Ort war aber nur eine Viertelsaisoneinleitung
War erstmal ein Kathastrophentag bis ich die Scheibe fettfrei hatte
War auch extrem unausgeglichen und ständig außer Puste. Lag wohl an der Nachtarbeit
Aaaaaaber dann hab ich doch noch was neues zur Motivation gefunden 
Schick ich dir dann was 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Denk mal das das in der Bayreuther Gegend war
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Heute hatten wir im Norden auch das schöne Wetter  
Gestern wart ja ihr im Vorteil 





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

Wetter am Samstag im kleinwalsertal war ok ... Aber viel zu warm ... Mit relativ viel schneebewegungen an den südlichen hängen

Auch schlechteres Wetter is schön


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

Gestern hats doch wieder ein paar verschüttet da unten 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

Im Kleinwalsertal? Na is viel zu schnell, viel zu warm geworden.

Hatt voll Glück mit'm Wetter die Woche .. Bin also net immer für schlechtes Wetter verantwortlich 
Mo -> wenig Sicht aber geiler unverspurter schnee 
Di -> Mo + schönes Wetter ... 
Mi -> Megatour
Do -> GAP Skigebiet is ganz schön... Hab die Berge dort voll unterschätzt
Fr -> schöne Tour ... Leider getrübt durch ne beleidigte Leberwurst *fg*
Sa -> ok ... Der uns allen bekannte Kurzskitoursnowboarder -> Oh mei

@kilkenny ... THX !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Fr -> schöne Tour ... Leider getrübt durch ne beleidigte Leberwurst *fg*



So, jetzt kenn ich auch die ganze Geschichte 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Februar 2012)

möge euch der Arsch bluten!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> möge euch der Arsch bluten!



Oh oh  ... Sorry ... Musst irgendwie sein 

@jörg ... Was war denn die halbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh oh  ... Sorry ... Musst irgendwie sein
> 
> @jörg ... Was war denn die halbe?



ffffff^^ ich tu doch nur so


----------



## Landus (26. Februar 2012)

Sooo, die "Fichtelsau" ist auch endlich fertig. Naja, bis auf den Sattel. Binn mal auf die Uphill-Tauglichkeit der 1x10 gespannt. Weis jemand, wie es auf der Kösse zur zeit aussieht? Ich will undbedingt bis Ende nächster Woche mal ne Testrunde drehen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1067901


----------



## lettenpeter (26. Februar 2012)

uiiii Jörg da waren wir gestern im waldnaabtal schlechter dran ..

viel eis noch , aber zum drüber fahren 

und da wo keins war haben sie holz gemacht 

heut wars ja noch mieser  aber hatte eh net lang zeit ...

und da sagt der andi in arzberg schneit es kaum 

aber trails waren schneefrei


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

@landus...
schönes ding  das ding kann sicherlich was  kösseine dürft noch ein wenig dauern bis da wirklich was geht ... machs net dreckig 

so und da es wohl eh schon alle wissen ... warum auch ich immer ich das getan hab ... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/IBC/xxyy.jpg ... mal schauen ob sie vorher noch pleite gehen ...

@all...
wie schauts ostern mit südtriol aus?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Februar 2012)

Japp Kössaine geht im Moment gar nicht. Bin mal in Schurbach gewesen heut und hab mir warmduscher mal angeguckt... Kannst knicken.
Ist grad so undefinierter schneematsch mit weicheis unten drunter... Will man nicht wirklich fahren...


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Februar 2012)

@EMan
 hab ne neue Sportart für dich
--> Telemarken.....so die Hölle für die Oberschenkel


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

hatt schon öfter überlegt nen telemarkkurs zu machen ... aber bis jetzt irgendwie nie gemacht

geht gut?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

@Eman: Ne halbe Wahrheit gabs nie, hab ich übersprungen 
Hmmh...theoretisch müßte dein neues Rad irgendwo am Unterrohr reißen. Wenn dus hast, bau mal den Dämpfer aus...ich will sehen wie der Hinterbau über den Todpunkt geht, bzw. obs einen Widerstand gegen die Dämpferrichtung gibt.

@Landus: Sieht wirklich bergabpotent aus

@Peter: Ja, hat mir der Andy schon erzählt das es net so toll im WNT war. In Bayreuth mußte nach Schnee schon suchen 

@Supertschi: Telemark kommt von der Schwulizität gleich hinter Langlauf 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Ne halbe Wahrheit gabs nie, hab ich übersprungen


 
aber ich war dabei vollkommen unbeteiligt !  nicht das da falsche vermutungen aufkommen  .... ich wurd sogar in sichere entfernung den hang runter geschickt 

zum radl ... hab ja noch nen ersatzrahmen  ... wobei net entschieden is welcher der ersatzrahmen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

Den YT lohnt sich auf jedenfall auszuschlachten...ansich solltest du ihn ausschlachten und den Rahmen alleine nagelneu verkaufen
Andererseits würde mich schonmal interssieren ob der Rahmen bei dir eine Saison hält

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (26. Februar 2012)

@EMan
Also is scho anspruchsvoll....und wenn die Kraft weg is (was am Anfang sehr früh is ) hast als Anfänger keine Chance mehr....

@Jörg
Hast ja keine Ahnung....is absolut stailüsch


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2012)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> @EMan
> Also is scho anspruchsvoll....und wenn die Kraft weg is (was am Anfang sehr früh is ) hast als Anfänger keine Chance mehr....
> 
> @Jörg
> Hast ja keine Ahnung....is absolut stailüsch



Was ist an einer kaputten Bindung stailüsch

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber ich war dabei vollkommen unbeteiligt !  nicht das da falsche vermutungen aufkommen


 das stimmt allerdings, Eman war unbeteiligt. Das war eine Sache zwischen mir, Peter und der "Bedingung"...Eman stand unten und konnte Popcorn essen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Februar 2012)

da krieg ich ja die unbändige lust, zu zeigen in was ich jörg's bremsen eingebaut habe. oder einbauen werde...wenn hier schon wieder jeder mit seinem neuen material prahlt.

ostern: jajaja-ich will auch wieder geschichten mit euch erleben!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @all...
> wie schauts ostern mit südtriol aus?



Ou, ohne StaBu fast überlesen. Welche Tage genau wären deine Favotage...Fr-Mo? Wäre auch mehr für alles da unten als Kohlerngeballer

@StaBu: Was hast dir denn versehentlich gekauft??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ou, ohne StaBu fast überlesen. Welche Tage genau wären deine Favotage...Fr-Mo? Wäre auch mehr für alles da unten als Kohlerngeballer
> 
> @StaBu: Was hast dir denn versehentlich gekauft??
> 
> G.



hmm, verrat ich noch nicht  bin grad mitten im Steuersatz-Problem. Lieferzeit noch 20 Tage..arrgh. dafür bin ich jetzt Steuersatz-Profi.

ich setz aber dem ganzen dann noch die Krone auf!! dürfts doppelt gespannt sein
soviel vorweg: ich sollt keine ausrede mehr für bayerwald-touren haben. zumindest radtechnisch. fit is was anderes...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ou, ohne StaBu fast überlesen. Welche Tage genau wären deine Favotage...Fr-Mo? Wäre auch mehr für alles da unten als Kohlerngeballer
> 
> G.



auch fast vergessen: heisst des jetzt kohlerngeballere pro oder contra?

...oder lieber epische südtirol/dolomiten-neutouren erkunden?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soviel vorweg: ich sollt keine ausrede mehr für bayerwald-touren haben. zumindest radtechnisch. fit is was anderes...


 
na dann gibts wirklich keine ausreden mehr 

@jörg ... ja hab an FR bis MO gedacht

die ane hat was gesagt, das ihr ende märz nach brixen wollt ... woher der optimismus das da kein schnee mehr liegt


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> auch fast vergessen: heisst des jetzt kohlerngeballere pro oder contra?
> 
> ...oder lieber epische südtirol/dolomiten-neutouren erkunden?


 
hmm ... finale


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> auch fast vergessen: heisst des jetzt kohlerngeballere pro oder contra?
> 
> ...oder lieber epische südtirol/dolomiten-neutouren erkunden?



Damit war Zweiteres gemeint


@Eman: Einmal schjreibt man den Eman im Gesichtsbuch an und dann funktioniert diese Dödelseite net...tsss
Na dann plan ich mal Fr-Mo radeln ein...oder so änlich
Ja...Ende März könnte knapp werden...aber da gibts auch Boulderblöcke Wobei zu Ostern das ja auch eine Tagesstation sein könnte..wobei selbts das wohl knapp werden könnte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... finale



Finale ist zu weit für 4 Tage

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Finale ist zu weit für 4 Tage
> 
> G.



och, ich habs gar nimmer so weit. 

da bei mir aber auch nur fr-mo geht, wäre ich auch eher für etwas näheres.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Februar 2012)

oh mei ... ok


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Februar 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @all...
> wie schauts ostern mit südtriol aus?




 ich hab zeit


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Februar 2012)

unser kleiner Held der Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2012)

Klein ... Ich bin net klein ... Grrr ... Aber bunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2012)

Hmmmh....irgendwie erinnert mich der "Bunte" an John Wayn bei einem Duell kurz bever er die Knarre aus der Hüfte zieht....armer Kameramann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh....irgendwie erinnert mich der "Bunte" an John Wayn bei einem Duell kurz bever er die Knarre aus der Hüfte zieht....armer Kameramann
> 
> G.


 
nur der neid der graumänner


----------



## franzam (29. Februar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh....irgendwie erinnert mich der "Bunte" an John Wayn bei einem Duell kurz bever er die Knarre aus der Hüfte zieht....armer Kameramann
> 
> G.



Könnte aber auch ne Hüftgelenksdysplasie sein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Februar 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch ne Hüftgelenksdysplasie sein



Hört sich progressiv an...also könnts der Eman haben

Komm gerade von der Kösser zurrück....ohne Vollpanzer sollte man nimmer schlittenfahren dorten

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

Pohhh, das war ja mal der beste Tag des Jahres heute...20° am Berg im T-Shirt geschwitzt beim Klettern. Nur dieses überschwappende Gewaber in der Ferne









G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2012)

Schönes Bild!! 
Leider war in TIR heut n ganzen Tag Nebelsuppe...  
Aber iwie will der Frühling den Winter wohl so langsam aber sicher vertreiben...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!!
> Leider war in TIR heut n ganzen Tag Nebelsuppe...
> Aber iwie will der Frühling den Winter wohl so langsam aber sicher vertreiben...



Neusorg war heute auch Ganztagestrübe. Nur von Wun bis zum Weißenstätter See war ein Ganztagessonnenloch...und halt immer oben. Da hätte das Bier auf der Kösser heut geschmeckt 
War die absolute Kathastrophe da hinter Tröstau in den Nebel des Grauns Bereich zurückzufahren

G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. März 2012)

ähm, also hier im süden, am rande zu den richtigen bergen, kurz vorm wasser, wo man ins land der zahlungskräftigen einwohnern schauen kann ... da wars schön. 

dummerweise saß ich im büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (1. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohhh, das war ja mal der beste Tag des Jahres heute...20° am Berg im T-Shirt geschwitzt beim Klettern. Nur dieses überschwappende Gewaber in der Ferne
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, heut war ein wirkclich schöner sonniger Nachmittag im Fichtelgebirge. (in Wunsiedel war den ganzen Nachmittag die Sonne )
Wie sehen eigentlich die Wege zur Kösser aus, sind die noch sehr nass ?

MfG


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ähm, also hier im süden, am rande zu den richtigen bergen, kurz vorm wasser, wo man ins land der zahlungskräftigen einwohnern schauen kann ... da wars schön.
> 
> dummerweise saß ich im büro.



Meinst du die Menschen die sich viel zu viel fürs Bier...und den Kaffee abknöpfen und dessen Berge aus bröseligen Meeresablagerungen bestehen.

@Themeankitty: Naß wäre ja schon gut..hmmh..sie bestehen immernoch aus Eis und Schnee

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2012)

wenn es nur das bier und der kaffee wäre. aber ich denke wir reden von den gleichen.


----------



## Ray (3. März 2012)

Jörgs Abfahrt mal würdig in Szene gesetzt. Wie siehts morgen mit Dir aus Jörg?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2012)

@speedy ... da hättest dich richtig wohl gefühlt  ... >300hm Schinterei den Grat entlag


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2012)

Das sieht ja fast mal nach richtigem Steinmaterial aus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2012)

auf den steinen hätte ich zumindest halbwegs halt gehabt mit meinen schuhen. bei den wiesenhängen ist das immer so eine sache.

wenn es jetzt nicht nochmal kalt wird, hab ich mit dem winter abgeschlossen. radl fahren macht schon wieder voll spaß, auch wenn ich mich heut durch schnee kämpfen musste.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2012)

ach ... winter is schön ... radlfahrn kommt früh genug


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2012)

hmm radlfahrn ...
was halten die gelehrten denn davon  http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=214&x77939=q36k69u8pjo0v6v9e745dcavdchgsu4o


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2012)

Abgeshen davon das YT drauf steht und der Schaltwerkskäfig ein langer ist, ist da nichts dran auszusetzen...Schaltwerk kannn man kaputtfahren und Rahmen zu einem Silber-Alufinnisch abbeizen 

In der Bike kann man einen LifttourenPloseGPS Track runterladen...schau mal ob des was neues ist oder eh das was wir dort immer fahren???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2012)

gib mal nen link


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gib mal nen link



Moment...muß ich in die Zeitschrift gukken...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2012)

.....da steht nur der Wäbcode von bike-magazin.de....#9963

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2012)

Ist unter Tour 9....die tour 3 wäre schönes Panorama 

G.


----------



## teatimetom (6. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm radlfahrn ...
> was halten die gelehrten denn davon  http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=214&x77939=q36k69u8pjo0v6v9e745dcavdchgsu4o



ausstattungsmässig wieder top das ding.
wobei- die neuheit kommt jetzt grade frisch rein:

In der Liteville Mk10 Gallery ist momentan ein:
301 MK10 mit RAW - Alu Farbe zu sehen  

markus, des mit mir und regensburg wird vermutlich so bald nix mehr... 
scheint sonst a nix abzugehen im dav forum (?)


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2012)

im forum geht soviel wie immer -> nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (14. März 2012)

Mensch hier ist ja echt die Sau verreckt, seit einer Woche nix neues

Kommt schon, ich will Unterhaltung!!!

Wie sehen die Kössertrails zur Zeit aus? Der Schnee sollte doch langsam mal auf dem Rückzug sein oder?

Al


----------



## OLB EMan (14. März 2012)

Na ... Bin hier im Moment 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2012)

Natur pur 

G.


----------



## Stoawichtl (14. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natur pur
> 
> G.




. Und wenn erst der Schnee weg ist :kotz:... 
Ach, wie schön ists da bei de Fichtln .


----------



## Stoawichtl (15. März 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Kössertrails zur Zeit aus? Der Schnee sollte doch langsam mal auf dem Rückzug sein oder?
> Al



Naja, war letzten Freitag am Opf-turm, viel Tiefschnee und wer sein bike liebt, der schiebt . Bei der Nebelsuppe hat sich wohl ned viel verändert, man sieht den Schnee oben noch immer ...
Kösser vermutl. ned viel anders , aber laß mich gern belehren .


----------



## OLB EMan (15. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natur pur
> 
> G.




Andere Richtung ... Mehr Natur 

Regensburg sagt die Glaskugel  morgen wenn ich heimkomm 20 grad -> Frühling hrrr hrrr



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?axaz3v
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2012)

Die Glaskugel hat das doch schon für heute angesagt

Also der N-Weg vom Kornberg ist kommplett fahrfrei...kann ich seit heut bestätigen. 







Der Anblick der Kornbergstraße war, nach dem zumindest teilweise recht zähen Boden auf den Forststraßen, heute mal garnet so schlimm







G.


----------



## Themeankitty (15. März 2012)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## speedy_j (18. März 2012)

na, die ostervorbereitung läuft ja viel besser wie die jahre zuvor. 

wer kommt nun mit und was ist das ausweichziel, falls das wetter nicht mitspielt.


@eman
lochau - pfänder: ca. 50 min mit dem intense - son sportler, der auch transalp mitfährt, braucht 28 min. ich hab noch potenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2012)

ich kenn da einen ... der würd jetz sagen >> wir haben ja noch zeit << 

aber recht hast ... sollten jetz schon mal schauen.

son sportler ... nett formuliert ... hehe interessiert dich die zeit wirklich? noch dazu mitm falschen radl


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2012)

ich sehe gerade, dass das fragezeichen hinter meinen satz fehlt und dementsprechend die mehrheit der eigentlichen mitkommwilligen wieder mit der situation überfordert ist. deswegen:

WER VON DEN BEKANNTEN DAMEN UND HERREN MÖCHTE ZU OSTERN EINEN BERGABFAHRAUSFLUG MACHEN?


die zeit ist schon ein wenig interessant, mal so als ansporn, da ich im winter zwischendurch noch pause machen musste, da der biss gefehlt hat. so hat man wenigstens mal eine grundlage um 5 minuten näher ran zu kommen. letztendlich kommt es ja dir zu gute, musst dann oben nimmer so lange warten.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

Hättest dir doch am Kiosk eine Neue holen können...








G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2012)

wenn ich das gewusst hättte...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade, dass das fragezeichen hinter meinen satz fehlt und dementsprechend die mehrheit der eigentlichen mitkommwilligen wieder mit der situation überfordert ist. deswegen:
> 
> WER VON DEN BEKANNTEN DAMEN UND HERREN MÖCHTE ZU OSTERN EINEN BERGABFAHRAUSFLUG MACHEN?



hab heut in der arbeit gelernt das der Betreff so lauten muss (ja der Irsinn bricht aus ... oder auch manche haben zuviel zeit):

E_120319_Planung Ostern 2012

die angesprochenen müssen direkt genannt werden 

Mails oder Threads ohne dieses Vorgehen werden ignoriert 


Neumodische Variante 
http://www.doodle.com/3sqg4d4phvcz2qeg


----------



## speedy_j (19. März 2012)

tbd   ---->    der gleiche irrsinn wie hier auch. 

da du eh ein quertreiber bist, können wir das auch getrost unterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2012)

Oh mei...würd der Eman jetzt sagen

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (19. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab heut in der arbeit gelernt das der Betreff so lauten muss (ja der Irsinn bricht aus ... oder auch manche haben zuviel zeit):
> 
> E_120319_Planung Ostern 2012
> 
> ...



Sinnlos wenn ma alles verändern kann und somit Verwirrung stiften kann

Ich würd gern mal wieder mit aber haut zZ einfach net hin


----------



## OLB EMan (19. März 2012)

japp ... oh mei sagt er


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. März 2012)

ich will schon.

was sagt denn der stefan? und der leo? und der andi und der peter und die änni??


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

Änni


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Änni


 
brauchst dich ja nicht angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

Änni....des doch der Bub aus StarWars oder?

der is Ostern aber eh anderweitig verplant....


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

zum krückentragen abkommandiert


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

wenigstens hat *bei mir* die Bindung gehalten


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Änni....des doch der Bub aus StarWars oder?
> 
> der is Ostern aber eh anderweitig verplant....




Kannst ja mit mir mit runter- und rauffahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

das heisst wieder stundenlanger "Autoradio-Herrschafts" Krieg...mir tut der Arm jetzt schon weh...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> das heisst wieder stundenlanger "Autoradio-Herrschafts" Krieg...mir tut der Arm jetzt schon weh...



...Notfalls dürftest schon bestimmen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2012)

ne, diesmal gehts halt wirklich nich... leider ... 

aber da ist ja noch Rosengarten im Gespräch wenn die schneefreie Zeit in diesen Gefilden eingesetzt hat ... 

dann fahr ich gerne wieder mit und bring den betrunkenen Jörgi nach Hause


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. März 2012)

dann halt KillKänni!!

wie was-ich dachte rosengarten sei jetzt scho im gespräch?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> dann halt KillKänni!!
> 
> wie was-ich dachte rosengarten sei jetzt scho im gespräch?


 
Rosengarten mitte April is nix denk ich.

für ostern bietet sich bozen meran latsch an. wir müssen da jetz mal anfangen zu schauen


----------



## GuiGui (20. März 2012)

Wie lange wollt ihr fahren?
Bei Finale bin ich sofort dabei. Wenn ich darf


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

oh mei ... nen unbekannter name

finale ... da geht dann hier die ausredenmaschinerie an


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... nen unbekannter name
> 
> finale ... da geht dann hier die ausredenmaschinerie an



den kennste schon, denk mal drüber nach. aber dein namensgedächtnis war ja nicht so der bringer, deswegen bekommst die anspielung auf den nicknamen bestimmt nicht hin. anders... er fährt ein mondraker, klingelst?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

ah ... da musst ich aber jetz lang überlegen ... saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2012)

Bei mir geht Ostern wohl noch nix.
Seit n letzten WE kann i die Hand nimmer so gut bewegen. Hab mir iwie nen Nerv im Arm  abgequetscht und jetzt tut die Hand nimmer die Bewegungen machen die sie soll.... 
Der Doc meint das des wohl länger dauern kann... Etwas genauer wird mans vielleicht sagen können nachdem ich beim Neurologen war nächste Woche...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2012)

was hastn mit der hand getrieben ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hastn mit der hand getrieben ...



An was du gleich wieder denkst

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Wie weit ist denn Latsch weg?

G:


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2012)

Das schlimme ist, ich hab nichts gemacht....
...den seinen gibts der Herr im Schlaf.... und als ich aufgewacht bin.... Hand putt.

Der Doc sagt dass man sich da im Schlafen nen Nerv abquetscht wenn man aufm Arm schläft. Extrem selten aber kommt vor


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

Ich tip auf Entführung von Außerirdischen....waren wohl Lehrlinge

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ah ... da musst ich aber jetz lang überlegen ... saalbach



applaus applaus 

@stefan
spritze rein und los gehts! 
ne ne, dann bring das mal wieder in ordnung und dann lässt das in zukunft in der nacht nur noch von deiner freundin machen! die hat da mehr gefühl.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. März 2012)

Nee Spritze geht wohl nicht. 
Der Nerv muss sich wieder regenerieren und da hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken. 

Ich kann zwar greifen hab aber Null Stabilität im Handgelenk und den Fingern. Schon ziemlich komisch.


----------



## Supah Gee (20. März 2012)

klingt ja heftig 

Dann hoffma mal dass des bald wieder OK is


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee Spritze geht wohl nicht.
> Der Nerv muss sich wieder regenerieren und da hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken.
> 
> Ich kann zwar greifen hab aber Null Stabilität im Handgelenk und den Fingern. Schon ziemlich komisch.



Warste mal bei einem Spezialarzt??? Hört sich ja schon irgendwie ungewiß an

G:


----------



## LB Stefan (21. März 2012)

Naja spezialarzt ist wohl der Neurologe. Da bin ich nächste Woche.
Blöd ist halt nur dass des noch viele viele Wochen dauern kann bis wieder wird.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2012)

heisst das, dass du nichtmal den lenker richtig halten kannst? kann mir die sache schlecht vorstellen


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. März 2012)

mein Dad hatte das vor vielen Jahren mal genauso....ist früh aufgewacht und der Arm, bzw die Hand hat nichtmehr funktioniert  der war damals auch beim Neurologen und der meinte das Gleiche was du schon geschrieben hattest Stefan...gut, da der damals schon etwas älter war haben sie ihn auch auf den Verdacht eines versteckten Schlaganfalles überprüft...nehme an das wird bei dir kaum der Fall sein Jdf hat es Monate gedauert bis sich der Nerv erholt hatte und er mit der Hand wieder richtig zupacken konnte ... die war einfach....Schlaff einfach über Nacht vlt ein guter Zeitpunkt um mit dem Einrad-Fahren anzufangen 

Vlt gehts bei dir ja schneller - gute Besserung von mir jdf!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. März 2012)

@Stefan: oh gott. hört sich grausam an, und so ungewiss-einfach so. da wünsch ich dir auf jeden fall auch mal alles gute und gute besserung!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2012)

Vinschgau ...
http://www.vinschgaubike.com/
könnt man wohl auch versuchen ne shuttletour zu buchen.

http://www.latsch-martell.it/de/sommer-winter-aktiv/biken.html


wir sollten jetz schon langsam mal konkret werden da man sich ja informieren muss.

potentieller Mitfahrer...
EMan
Jörg ?
Andi ?
speedy
stawold
Klabauter?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2012)

Vintschgau hab ich auch schon die ganze Zeit so im Augenwinkel So eine Schatteltur wär auch schon eine feine Sache...ist ja auch wetterial eine mögliche Gegend zu der Zeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (21. März 2012)

bis jetzt hätt ich interesse und lust  bräucht aber a erst paar infos um zuzusagen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> bis jetzt hätt ich interesse und lust  bräucht aber a erst paar infos um zuzusagen


 
na dann such dir halt die infos... 

noch is ja alles offen  sagt ja leider keiner hier was konkretes ...

bozen is halt eher schlecht da die oberbozentrails quasi nimmer gehen und wenn dann eher unter der woche am abend. ostern is denk ich mal schlecht um auf illegalen wegen unterwegs zu sein ... sind ja dann sicher nur die einzigen 

bozen und meran wär auch ne option

@jörg ... weißt vom andi was? vinschgau ja ... schlimm das mer noch net dort warn


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Ja so seh ich das auch mit Pozen...

Der Andy wäre schon dabei...hat das komplette WoEnd frei 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. März 2012)

und ich auch. also seh ich auch so, mein ich.

hab's mir mal a bissl angschaut, was du gepostet hast, eman. nur flüchtig zwar, aber sieht alles sehr flowig aus. wär ich arg dafür! bin grad nicht ganz auf dem geballere trip, immerhin fahr ich dann zum ersten mal seit meinem unfall wieder  des wird eh spaßig...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2012)

der wastl lebt ja auch noch


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2012)

Wo hastn des ausgegraben??


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Hab ich auch gerade endeckt gehabt...dann warten wir mal auf den Dienstag

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2012)

zum glück hab ich nen dh-radl ... jetzt dauerts schon bis mitte mai


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Hauptsache das Geld ist schonmal weg

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Ich würde übriegens den Sundowner Freerideklassiker mit vorschlagen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2012)

dann müss mer mal anfragen wie es da ostern ausschaut ...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann müss mer mal anfragen wie es da ostern ausschaut ...



Jooooo.....


G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Vinschgau ...
> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/
> könnt man wohl auch versuchen ne shuttletour zu buchen.
> 
> ...



ist mir grad zuviel zum lesen. aber ich komm mit.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2012)

Fauler Ossi 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Geld ist schonmal weg
> 
> G.


 
bin mal gespannt wie der aufschrei is wenn das nochmal verschoben wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie der aufschrei is wenn das nochmal verschoben wird



Gibts da nen Thraedlink dazu 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich nen dh-radl ... jetzt dauerts schon bis mitte mai



Dann könnten wir unsere ja gleichzeitig bekommen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2012)

Heut wer am radlfahrn ? ... Bin im Lande


----------



## LB Stefan (24. März 2012)

Werd zwar mal aufs rad steigen aber nur ne gaaanz gemütliche Radwegrunde drehen...
Mehr ist leider im Moment net drin...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir unsere ja gleichzeitig bekommen



kann mich mal einer aufklären?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2012)

schau ich doch mal, ob des funktioniert, des mit dem url-code...:


----------



## teatimetom (24. März 2012)

sau bär nes transition 

is des des chicontlin ? wo gekauft ? grüsse


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2012)

Ououou...was geht denn hier ab, alle kaufen sich neue Räder....und ich muß mit meinem alten Zeug rumfahren....

Sehr schönes Radl, auch wenn man über die Farbe streiten kann

@Eman: Kuriere immernoch einen Halsweh aus. Heut ist er zu 90% weg....da werd ich sicherheitshalber noch nichts anstrengendes machen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> sau bär nes transition
> 
> is des des chicontlin ? wo gekauft ? grüsse



Wenn du net die Farbe oder irgendeine Sonderausführung meinst, dann würd ich sagen wenn Bandit drauf steht wirds wohl zu 98,6% kein umgelableted chicontlin sein

Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Rad.

@StawBu: Erzähl mal ein paar Eckdaten...wenn du vom Radeln zurück bist 

G.


----------



## teatimetom (24. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn du net die Farbe oder irgendeine Sonderausführung meinst, dann würd ich sagen wenn Bandit drauf steht wirds wohl zu 98,6% kein umgelableted chicontlin sein
> G.



er verfügt über einen Messerscharfen verstand  
ja ich meinte welcher Rahmen das wäre.... und dachte von Transition gäbe es ein Chicontlin... gibts aber nicht... bei Devinci nachgesehen.... gibts nicht.... ich finds schon noch... dann melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> er verfügt über einen Messerscharfen verstand
> ja ich meinte welcher Rahmen das wäre.... und dachte von Transition gäbe es ein Chicontlin... gibts aber nicht... bei Devinci nachgesehen.... gibts nicht.... ich finds schon noch... dann melde ich mich wieder.



Ob es wirklich etwas mit so einem Namen gibt...mal schaun ob wir es erfahren werden.

Wahrscheinlich irgend ein Krater auf dem Merkur oder ein Methansee auf Titan

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. März 2012)

meinst du dieses hier?

http://knollybikes.com/bikes/chilcotin#item_0


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2012)

ah-servus, servus! schön, dass es gefällt 

@jörg:aber was heisst da "alle neue radln kaufen"? ihr habt's doch angefangen, da massiv aufzurüsten, da is man ja direkt im zugzwang 

farbe-ja. ich hab lange gegrübelt, find's jetzt aber umso besser. eckdaten? nix ecken, da läuft alles rund! butterweich, sehr schön, vorbau könnt ich länger machen, absenkbare sattelstütze noch rein, dann isses super. 
für regensburg zwar eigentlich nicht erforderlich-aber für den bayerischen wald oder bei uns daheim perfekt. ach, und diese neuen xt-bremsen sind hammer!!!! bin nur gespannt, wie lange der dämpfer hält...pike hab ich öl gewechselt-war noch nie so gut!

nur die schaltung macht ärger...normal halt.

@teatimetom: ich hab heut auch seeehr lange gegoogelt, um rauszufinden, was ein "chilco*n*tin" sein könnte  aber nein, sollte eigentlich ein bandit sein 


...und projekt *zwei* sollte nächste woche fertig werden ...seid gespannt!


----------



## Klabauterman (24. März 2012)

@steinwaldjunge:
war das das geheimprojekt? sehr hübsch ! vorallem dir farbe


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2012)

@stawold... Schöner Hobel ... Dann könn mer ja mal wieder ne runde drehen 

Jetz braucht nur noch der EMan a gscheits radl


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2012)

da ist der speedy ja froh, dass er derzeit alle räder zusammen hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2012)

Irgendwann muss ich Jetzt auf jedenfall mal dort hin


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Dad hatte das vor vielen Jahren mal genauso....ist früh aufgewacht und der Arm, bzw die Hand hat nichtmehr funktioniert  der war damals auch beim Neurologen und der meinte das Gleiche was du schon geschrieben hattest Stefan...gut, da der damals schon etwas älter war haben sie ihn auch auf den Verdacht eines versteckten Schlaganfalles überprüft...nehme an das wird bei dir kaum der Fall sein Jdf hat es Monate gedauert bis sich der Nerv erholt hatte und er mit der Hand wieder richtig zupacken konnte ... die war einfach....Schlaff einfach über Nacht vlt ein guter Zeitpunkt um mit dem Einrad-Fahren anzufangen
> 
> Vlt gehts bei dir ja schneller - gute Besserung von mir jdf!



Danke danke 
Hab so das Gefühl dass es die letzten Tage etwas stabiler geworden ist, an Bewegen ist aber im Moment noch nicht zu denken... 

@ staawold, krasse farbe aber schöner hobel


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

@Eman: Sehr gut, such mal die Touren mit Liftunterstützung raus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2012)

lifte gibte es in der umgebung nicht so viele, die den gemeinen radfahrer mitnehmen wollen. hat sich die gemeinde denn nun überhaupt schon ein ziel ausgedacht?


----------



## Landus (26. März 2012)

Neuer Spaß-Trail in der Nähe von Mak. Ist allerdings noch nicht ganz fertiggestellt. Wer lust auf buddeln hat, darf gerne mithelfen


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2012)

vinschgau oder bozen oder hast andere vorschläge

du sagst ja auch nix ... du gehörst auch zu der gemeinde.

denk das ostern im vinschgau relativ viel los sein wird. bozen wär denk ich mal ruhiger. evtl. bozen und nen tag meran.

speedy ... bock nen alpenX dieses jahr zu machen?


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2576


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

Sieht aus wie dem Stefan seins  ...nur mit optisch flacherem Sitzwinkel..und anderen Reifen  ...aber das käme ja nur bei groooßen menschen ungünstig.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2576



Ein Vertride 

Gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie dem Stefan seins  ...nur mit optisch flacherem Sitzwinkel..und anderen Reifen  ...aber das käme ja nur bei groooßen menschen ungünstig.
> 
> G.



Nee der Rahmen hat sich zu 2011 net verändert...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2012)

wär sofort lieferbar ...
aber eigentlich zuviel federweg


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2012)

@Stefan: Ab ins Bett mit dir zum heilen

@Eman: Käse, ist doch auf bergauf ausgelegter Federweg

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> vinschgau oder bozen oder hast andere vorschläge
> 
> du sagst ja auch nix ... du gehörst auch zu der gemeinde.
> 
> denk das ostern im vinschgau relativ viel los sein wird. bozen wär denk ich mal ruhiger. evtl. bozen und nen tag meran.



ich wäre doch mit bozen völlig zufrieden. vinschgau hast glaub wirklich das problem, dass es zu wenig lifte gibt und dann einige wieder rum jammern. will ja keine namen nennen. 




OLB EMan schrieb:


> speedy ... bock nen alpenX dieses jahr zu machen?



könnte man spontan ja mal machen, aber eher ohne gepäcktransport, sondern richtig minimalistisch, nur mit luftpumpe und trinkblase.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2576



unterstütze doch diesen fox quatsch nicht noch weiter. auch wenn das gold toll ausschaut.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich wäre doch mit bozen völlig zufrieden. vinschgau hast glaub wirklich das problem, dass es zu wenig lifte gibt und dann einige wieder rum jammern. will ja keine namen nennen.


 
hehe ... gott hat uns füße gegeben  die kann man zum hochtreten benutzen.

WE ... bad wildbad hätte offen ... bock zum einrollen?


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2012)

ob gott wirklich damit was zu tun hat.  

ich bin richtung wochenende in westpolen und wollte auf dem rückweg am sonntag in todesnohe halt machen.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> speedy ... bock nen alpenX dieses jahr zu machen?



@alpenx: Klabauterman hat auch Interesse 
@canyon: was ödes von der Stange? 
@ Bad Wildbad: Da müsst ihr dem Klabauterman bescheid geben, der hat es von Tü nicht so weit


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ob gott wirklich damit was zu tun hat.
> 
> ich bin richtung wochenende in westpolen und wollte auf dem rückweg am sonntag in todesnohe halt machen.


 
todesnohe is sicherlich noch gefährlicher als wildbad

ausreden hat er immer 

alpenX ... na dann müss mer mal planen wenn da soviele interesse haben


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2012)

Kenn auch bloß die Nord und Südpolen....ne echt dumme Ausrede
Aber ich glaub mit dem Hochtreten und rumjammern meint er wohl eher mich...wann hab ich schonmal gejammert
Außerdem bin ich schon fleißig am Tränieren...hab heut schon fleißig auf der DhStrecke hochgetreten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

wie schauts denn aus am okopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

http://www.suedtirol.com/biken/mtb-touren/eisacktal/meransen-stoanamandl


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2012)

Oh meih...fast 1000 Bergaufmeter....und nur 3 Erlebnissterne Aber wäre schon was was sehr interessant ist.

Oko ist noch net recht Tourentauglich. Mußte meine Tourvorhaben gestern sogar abrechen. Eigentlich war OSh, der steile Mittelteil vom 5**** und der untere Teil des Dhs das einzige was voll schneefrei war...und trocken.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

also nix mit dh am WE wenn der lift aufmacht. hmm doch todesnohe 

der stoanamandltrail is aber was fürn sommer und wird ostern net gehen seh ich grad ...


----------



## teatimetom (27. März 2012)

eman schrieb:
			
		

> bock auf alpenx?





speedy_j schrieb:


> könnte man spontan ja mal machen, aber eher ohne gepäcktransport, sondern richtig minimalistisch, nur mit luftpumpe und trinkblase.



hey ihr Spinner,
wenn ihr spontan fahrts - ich fahr mit.  

sollmer an totalen schmarrn machen und singlespeed dadurch schaukeln ?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2012)

das wird kein luschen AlpenX ... wenn dann wirds nen richtiger mit vielen Höhenmetern 

aber es wird an der planung scheitern


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> todesnohe is sicherlich noch gefährlicher als wildbad
> 
> ausreden hat er immer



na immerhin fahre ich an todesnohe unmittelbar auf dem rückweg vorbei.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2012)

Wir haben auch schöne Singletrails

Oke, gleich meine Ausreden zur Kraftlosigkeit:
-Hab meine Kamera erst nach dem Radeln aus dem Auto geholt um ein paar Aufnahmen zu machen.
-Mußte mich jedesmal mindestens 100m hocharbeiten um überhaupt auf Geschwindigkeit in dem flachen Gelände zu kommen.
-Hab alles nur einmal gefahren beim Filmen....außer das, wo ich immer erst danach gemerkt hab das die Kamera garnet an war:kotz:
-Es war alles sehr sandig und murmelös
-Ich habe ständig nach dem Antreten Sterne gesehen...obwohl es taghell war
-Außerdem hab ich einen Luftdämpfer drin
-Und überhaupt.....von den Pollen jetzt in der Luft garnet zu reden

Aber wenn man die ganzen Widrigkeiten zusammennimmt, dann taugts schoh fürs Erste



So und jetzt gehts gleich mal auf den HohenSteinTrail...mal kuggn was sich da getan hat


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2012)

@jörg: sehr schön  
obwohl stellenweise schnee rumliegt, issees ganz schön trocken...wie hier unten im regensburger gäu

apropopopo gemeinde: bozen? vinschgau? livigno?

vinschgau fand ich verlockend, livignio-> keine ahnung.
thema viel los: kann in bozen wirklich sein-aber woanders wahrscheinlich auch...aber die gesperrten trails irritieren mich bissi-wäre zu ostern evtl. wirlich nicht ratsam?!
zeit: fr, sa, so , mo?
unterkunft? bozen-ottenkeller? was anderes?


----------



## franzam (28. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.suedtirol.com/biken/mtb-touren/eisacktal/meransen-stoanamandl



des is der falsche Steinmännchenweg!
der ist der richtige für ne Tagestour:

http://www.hochpustertal.info/suedtirol/hochpustertal/sommer/biken/stoneman-trail.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> des is der falsche Steinmännchenweg!
> der ist der richtige für ne Tagestour:
> 
> http://www.hochpustertal.info/suedtirol/hochpustertal/sommer/biken/stoneman-trail.html



Naja, ich wollt schon was Längeres...und net schon Mittag mit der Tour fertig sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: sehr schön
> obwohl stellenweise schnee rumliegt, issees ganz schön trocken...wie hier unten im regensburger gäu
> 
> apropopopo gemeinde: bozen? vinschgau? livigno?
> ...


 
wie kommst denn auf livigno ... ski fahrn wollten wir glaub ich nicht 
verwechselst denk ich mit finale 

bozen ... oberbozen,  also rittenseite fällt sicher flach. rest geht.
im vinschgau is sicher mehr los als in bozen.

vinschgau is eher tourengebiet

mal bock auf ne tour im regensburger hügelland?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> des is der falsche Steinmännchenweg!
> der ist der richtige für ne Tagestour:
> 
> http://www.hochpustertal.info/suedtirol/hochpustertal/sommer/biken/stoneman-trail.html


 

in 3 tagen wie beschrieben aber recht locker  ... in einem tag ... interessant


----------



## speedy_j (28. März 2012)

mädels, wieviele wanderer haben uns zu ostern in bozen bisher gestört???

ritten wird wohl abends auch gehen, müssen halt mit normalen helm fahren oder wir probieren noch mal sachen, die eman und ich schon mal gefahren sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> probieren noch mal sachen, die eman und ich schon mal gefahren sind.



Hört sich doch interessant an. Es gibt ja vom Kohlern net nur den Bolzeweg runter sondern auch den ein oder andern Langsameren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2012)

Ich glaub Jörg, dass du dich da unten besser auskennst 

Der Speedy will scheinbar unbedingt Lift fahrn ... Aber Oberbozen is für mich zumindest über Ostern tabu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Aber Oberbozen is für mich zumindest über Ostern tabu ...



Jepp, so seh ich das auch. 
Jch kenn mich aber doch net mehr aus...ne Karte von sort hät ich anzubieten Aber du hast doch des ganze Zeug bei Meran auch schon gefahren, oder?
...und gegen Liftunterstützung hab ich ja nichts einzuwenden  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2012)

wir sind damals halt weiter rauf aufn ritten wo du dann unten bei ner autobahnbrücke rauskommst. hast du nicht mal was davon erzählt?

vinschgau ... schreib halt mal ne anfrage ob es ostern noch möglichkeiten gibt zu shutteln. weil schön wärs da sicher. evtl. von bozen aus nen tag dahin fahrn (60km / 1 stunde). also 2 tage bozen. ein tag meran longfall. ein tag latsch


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir sind damals halt weiter rauf aufn ritten wo du dann unten bei ner autobahnbrücke rauskommst. hast du nicht mal was davon erzählt?
> 
> vinschgau ... schreib halt mal ne anfrage ob es ostern noch möglichkeiten gibt zu shutteln. weil schön wärs da sicher. evtl. von bozen aus nen tag dahin fahrn (60km / 1 stunde). also 2 tage bozen. ein tag meran longfall. ein tag latsch



Autobahnbrücke...autobahnbrücke...hmmh...du mußt noch einen Jörg kennen 
Ich hatte nur mal was von einem Hotelbesitzer erwähnt der auf der anderen Seite auf genialen Supertrails geführt runterfährt und dann mit einem eigenem Shuttleservice wieder hoch...

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wir sind damals halt weiter rauf aufn ritten wo  du dann unten bei ner autobahnbrücke rauskommst. hast du nicht mal was  davon erzählt?





LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...hmmh...du mußt noch einen Jörg kennen
> G.



Autobahnbrücke kann ich mich jetzt auch nicht aktiv erinnern...was ja bekanntlich nichts heißt Jörge:meint er wo wir mit Albi weiter rauf sind aufn Rittn un dann anders runter? divers...?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. März 2012)

ohweh: livigno-finale: jap, verwechselt!

naja, hört sich ja ganz gut an, abenteuermäßig-und gegen "normalen" helm zwischendrin hab ich nix einzuwenden....

mit viel los meint ich aber eher die radler als die fußgänger-aber stimmt, die gibts ja auch noch...

@eman: regensburg, ja klar!!! wollt eigentlich morgen schon vorschlagen, aber sieht jetzt wieder schlechter aus bei mir... und ab dann bin ich über ostern (oder davor und danach) eher bissl klettern in der fränkischen mit besserer hälfte...
aber wärst du morgen überhaupt da?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ohweh: livigno-finale: jap, verwechselt!
> 
> naja, hört sich ja ganz gut an, abenteuermäßig-und gegen "normalen" helm zwischendrin hab ich nix einzuwenden....
> 
> ...



Theoretisch wär ich da, aber ganz schön viel Wind da draußen... Brutaler Gegenwind heute als ich in den Westen raus bin 

In Bozen warn mer doch schon zu Ostern ... Soviele Radler gabs da auch wieder net ... Außerdem haben schon relativ viele bikeparks in dland offen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. März 2012)

ja-brutal. bin "zum glück" spät aus der arbeit raus, sonst hätt ich mich auch noch rauszwingen müssen.

hmm, mal kucken...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2012)

rückwärts wars schön ... rückenwind hat was episches


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> rückwärts wars schön ... rückenwind hat was episches



Rückwärts ist Rückenwind aber kontraproduktiv

G.


----------



## franzam (30. März 2012)

hmm, wie is es dann, wenn er am Lenker sitzt und er rückwärts aber mit dem Bike vorwärts fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2012)

so ein schmarrn ....


----------



## Themeankitty (30. März 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> hmm, wie is es dann, wenn er am Lenker sitzt und er rückwärts aber mit dem Bike vorwärts fährt


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2012)

wetter an ostern sieht derzeit gar net mal so gut aus ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2012)

olb eman schrieb:


> wetter an ostern sieht derzeit gar net mal so gut aus ...





G.


----------



## franzam (30. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wetter an ostern sieht derzeit gar net mal so gut aus ...



Bei uns trocken bis 13°  - ist doch gar nicht so schlecht

aber:

Bozen sonnig, Sa und So bis 23° !


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2012)

Mittwoch Donnerstag Regen .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2012)

wir fahren doch aber erst freitag. ich kann mich sogar noch an einen typen erinnern, der da unbedingt mal die first line in den schnee fräsen musste. ;-)


----------



## Klabauterman (31. März 2012)

Wirds nun Bozen?


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2012)

das ist irgendwie noch nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2012)

Ich hab mit'm Klabautermann schon geschrieben heut Mittag ...

 ... Wenn keiner was schreibt, greift der plan Bozen Meran vinschgau ... oder voll vinschgau ... 3tage Tour und einen shuttletour

Vinschgau shuttletour im Moment noch für jeden tag buchbar ... Müsst mer halt dann mal machen

@speedy ... Da du mit der Dame so gut kannst *fg* könntest in unserer Bozner standardunterkunft mal anrufen ob da was frei wär.

Wenn ich's richtig seh...
Eman
Speedy
Jörg
Andi
Stawold
Und klabauter braucht noch Freigabe vom Drachen daheim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2012)

jap!


----------



## Klabauterman (31. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> I
> Und klabauter braucht noch Freigabe vom Drachen daheim


Das waren aber nicht meine Worte 


heute passend zur Rahmenfarbe bestellt


----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Das waren aber nicht meine Worte



Das kam mir grad so in den Sinn  bessere Hälfte zu sagen is langweilig


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Da du mit der Dame so gut kannst *fg* könntest in unserer Bozner standardunterkunft mal anrufen ob da was frei wär.



wird gemacht


----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2012)

Hm klingt auf jeden fall sehr gut euer plan!
Würd am liebsten auch mit aber mit der instabilen Hand ist des einfach zu risikoreich, zumal ich diese Woche gemerkt hab dass ich a net die volle kraft zum Bremsen hab. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß euch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wird gemacht



Wetter schaut jeden Tag anders aus  ... Im Moment wär's relativ schön


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2012)

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/leistungen/sundowner_freeride.php

Im vinschgau würds um diese Tour gehen ... Weiß net ob euch die knapp 60 euro (Preis is irgendwie nicht eindeutig) zu teuer sind ....


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/leistungen/sundowner_freeride.php
> 
> Im vinschgau würds um diese Tour gehen ... Weiß net ob euch die knapp 60 euro (Preis is irgendwie nicht eindeutig) zu teuer sind ....



Bei den knapp 50 Euro sind aber 3Seilbahnen, bzw. Schuttles dabei...also so teuer ist das doch garnet
Glaub da müssen wir heut noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten:d

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2012)

naja-nix is umsonst. und urlaub is urlaub. da spielt doch geld keine rolle... 

so, dann muss ich noch schnell ein paar sachen in ebay verkaufen...

aber hört sich gut an! immerhin kriegen wir so was von der umgebun gmit und kennen uns dann schon aus, oder? aber zwei bikes sind da wohl sinnvoll...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2012)

nebenbei: was isn heut? eman in regensburg? sonst hättet ihr doch schon längst was ausgemacht?


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2012)

Hab mitm jörg über gesichtsbuch kommuniziert  deshalb wurde hier nix vom okopf gesagt 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?s3n25v
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja-nix is umsonst. und urlaub is urlaub. da spielt doch geld keine rolle...



Der Eman hat mittlerweile schon eingesehen das 55 Euro net viel sind 

Mal ne frage, ist die Schrift hier im Forum bei euch auch allen auf einmal so komisch ...und wenn net, auf welche tastenkombination bin ich denn da wieder versehentlich gekommen...und wie wirds wieder normal

G.


----------



## sepalot (1. April 2012)

Schrift: ja Jörg, ist bei mir auch so  ... vielleicht der April-Scherz vom IBC ​ 

heute früh war der Oko gezuckert ...




​


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2012)

Nachmittag auch noch stücklewei"ß".

Ah gut, dann hab ichs net verbrochen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Eman hat mittlerweile schon eingesehen das 55 Euro net viel sind
> 
> G.



und wer überzeugt mich? 

gesichtsbuch...hmpf...naja, man muss niad alles mitmachen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. April 2012)

Juhu Schrift wieder normal


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2012)

verdammt, ich habe heute überhaupt keinen aprilscherz miterlebt. na ja, dafür war mein tag auch recht schick, jetzt muss ich bis donnerstag nur noch gesund werden.

@steinwald junge
recht haste, die persönlichkeitsoffenbahtung ist eher etwas für leute, die nix zu verbergen habe.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

Jetz sagt lieber was zum thema shuttletour ... Weil die müsst mer buchen. 
Speedy ruf mal in Bozen an ... Weißt ja wo mer dann gelandet sind, als du dachtest alles kein Problem 

Warum bist eigentlich schon wieder krank ? Is ja fast Dauerzustand


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Also tu mal buchen Eman für die die mitwollen....hab gestern erst wieder ein Vinschgauvideo gesehen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2012)

shuttletour passt schon, unterkunft wird nachher gleich erledigt, hab ich gestern nicht geschafft.
thema krank: ist momentan nicht lustig, geht schon seit über 10 tagen. heute sieht es aber schon wesentlich besser aus, pünktlich zum ersten arbeitstag in der neuen firma.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> verdammt, ich habe heute überhaupt keinen aprilscherz miterlebt. na ja, dafür war mein tag auch recht schick, jetzt muss ich bis donnerstag nur noch gesund werden.
> 
> @steinwald junge
> recht haste, die persönlichkeitsoffenbahtung ist eher etwas für leute, die nix zu verbergen habe.


 
da steht nur das drin was du reinschreibst und es sehen nur die, die du addest ... von daher vollkommen harmlos. noch dazu ist das ding im moment für google dicht. ich finds ganz gut um alle auf einen haufen zu haben und leicht anschreiben zu können, aber egal ... war auch lange dagegen .

mindestens genausoschlimm ist dieses forum da man alles über google findet  der zusammenhang Nickname zu Realname ist mit etwas aufwand fast immer herzustellen


----------



## teatimetom (2. April 2012)

Facebook sucks your Style down


----------



## Klabauterman (2. April 2012)

Gibts wegen der Unterkunft Neuigkeiten?Müsste mal preislich durchplanen...bin ja der einzige nichtverdiener in dem Kreis...

noch schlimmer finde ich,dass ich immer Probleme hab mir die realen Namen zu merken und mir bei den Leuten dann immer nur der Nickname einfällt....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Warum, wir heißen doch alle wirklich so...Jörg, Eman, Speedy, Stawolbur...usw usw.

Die "teuere" Tour an dem einen Tag müßte ja net jeder mitfahren...außer natürlich die, die sich beim Eman bis heute Abend anmelden...wie ich, der Andy usw. usw

Ha eben schonmal angefahngen meine Rädchen zu überprüfen...puhh

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Gibts wegen der Unterkunft Neuigkeiten?Müsste mal preislich durchplanen....



Hmmm .... Der Speedy is sicher noch in der muckibude und sammelt Viren auf 

Ich Denk aber net das es wesentlich teuerer wird wenn mer was anderes suchen müssen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warum, wir heißen doch alle wirklich so...Jörg, Eman, Speedy, Stawolbur...usw usw.
> 
> Die "teuere" Tour an dem einen Tag müßte ja net jeder mitfahren...außer natürlich die, die sich beim Eman bis heute Abend anmelden...wie ich, der Andy usw. usw
> 
> ...



äh-ich hab mich doch angemeldet oder?? emääääääään!!!

rädchen überprüfen...musste grad ne stunde an meinen buchsen (!!!!) vom bandit rumfeilen (nochmal !!!!)...so ein schrott. ich hoff es geht jetzt und hält...
und an die einstellung von der kettenführung von "projekt nummer 2" (hihihi) komm ich nicht mehr ran, wenn die kurbel dran is-und von dem e-thirteen bash guard musst ich glatt nen halben zentimerter materiel wegfeilen, da er sonst nicht auf die saint kurbel gepasst hätt... eigentlich sollte man diese industrie-branche wegen dummfug boykottieren...nur pfuscher am werk...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

Die gute alte zeit ... Das war damals die Referenz


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2012)

ah stimmt-muss doch mal meine alten WIZO-platten wieder ausgraben...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> äh-ich hab mich doch angemeldet oder?? emääääääään!!!
> 
> rädchen überprüfen...musste grad ne stunde an meinen buchsen (!!!!) vom bandit rumfeilen (nochmal !!!!)...so ein schrott. ich hoff es geht jetzt und hält...
> und an die einstellung von der kettenführung von "projekt nummer 2" (hihihi) komm ich nicht mehr ran, wenn die kurbel dran is-und von dem e-thirteen bash guard musst ich glatt nen halben zentimerter materiel wegfeilen, da er sonst nicht auf die saint kurbel gepasst hätt... eigentlich sollte man diese industrie-branche wegen dummfug boykottieren...nur pfuscher am werk...



Das sich auch immer die mit der kleinsten Werkstatt die größten Baustellen kaufen 
Naja, zumindest kann man es dann wirklich als Projekte angeben 

Da simma mal gespannt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ah stimmt-muss doch mal meine alten WIZO-platten wieder ausgraben...



Wizo hab ich immer noch in der playlist 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqE5qaWQOCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Wizo - R.A.F.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2012)

Sachen kennt ihr 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. April 2012)

hehehe


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2012)

In Rgbg steht ab und zu nen alter vw bus mit dem Kennzeichen R-AF rum  wundert mich, das das nicht gesperrt ist


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2012)

unterkunft ist fest ausgemacht. soweit ich das noch in erinnerung habe, waren es um die 32 euro die nacht. wir bekommen die wohnung, die wir schon einmal hatten.

so, muss ins bett. muckibude fällt aus, so lange ich noch nicht ganz fit bin.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

Perfekt ...

Wetter wird immer besser ...
http://db.tt/yrbs73uL
http://db.tt/5IbCazO2


----------



## Klabauterman (3. April 2012)

ah...sehr fein...das liegt dann in meinem finanziellen rahmen 
ich komm sicher mit!!(wenns ezt nu net zu spät ist).aber wenn möglich nur bis sonntag abend,außer es geht mit der unterkunft nicht,dann bleib ich  bis montag 

wann wollt ihr freitags denn anfahren? inder früh,damit man noch biken kann?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. April 2012)

hmm, freitag-soweit ich des eitz verstanden hab is doch am freitag schon die tour, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm, freitag-soweit ich des eitz verstanden hab is doch am freitag schon die tour, oder?



Ne, denke Freitag ist erstmal Standartbozenlifting. Tour, dann Sam oder Son nach der Aklimatisierung....oder so..

@Geschwindy: Was ist diese ominöse Wohnung die ihr schon einmal hattet???? 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, denke Freitag ist erstmal Standartbozenlifting. Tour, dann Sam oder Son nach der Aklimatisierung....oder so..
> 
> @Geschwindy: Was ist diese ominöse Wohnung die ihr schon einmal hattet????
> 
> G.



ah stimmt-du warst da ja gar nicht dabei. liegt im obersten stock von dem haus. unten drunter waren dann die zwei stockwerke mit den zimmern...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

tour is sonntag geplant  hab aber noch keine antwort bekommen.

wolln mer eigentlich zu sechst mit 6 autos runterfahrn ... is schon a bisserle extrem oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (3. April 2012)

also....ich nicht...allerdings ists bei mir schwer... hab dem speedy mal geschriebn ( der wohnt doch jetzt iwo da unten bei der schweiz?) ansonsten,treffen sich unsere wege glaube ich erst an der grenze nach österreich und überhaupt will ich ja eigentlich nur bis sonntag,muss also eigentlich eh selber fahren  bin grad in tübingen!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wolln mer eigentlich zu sechst mit 6 autos runterfahrn ... is schon a bisserle extrem oder?



müssen wir nicht. 
kömma da was machen?

problem is wohl bloß, dass jeder zwei räder mit sich rumschleppt...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> tour is sonntag geplant  hab aber noch keine antwort bekommen.
> 
> wolln mer eigentlich zu sechst mit 6 autos runterfahrn ... is schon a bisserle extrem oder?



Kaum zu toppen

Also mein Plan ist ansich, wie der ungewisse vom Andy, schon Do Abend da runterzudüsen und sichs ins Auto legen, damit der Fr etwas relaxter wird

Räder sind alle schonmal gewartet...Rad Aus- und Einbau vom Nucli nommal geübt und alles überprüft. Lag jetzt doch 2 Monate alles unter einer Dreckschicht im Verborgenen

Hat irgendwer von euch einen Homoschlauch für mich übrieg, hab nur Autoventischläuche und will net extra 30km wegen sowas durch die Gegend fahren...für die Tour als Reserve und so. Würde auch Homo gegen Autoventil tauschen 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kaum zu toppen
> 
> Also mein Plan ist ansich, wie der ungewisse vom Andy, schon Do Abend da runterzudüsen und sichs ins Auto legen, damit der Fr etwas relaxter wird
> G.



oder gemütlich von Gap aus weiterstarten


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> oder gemütlich von Gap aus weiterstarten



Stimmt jetzt wo dus erwähnst...dürfte nur 30min Umweg sein...oder so ähnlich

Hmmmh....war eben im neusorger Baumarkt um mir einen leichtern 17ner Schlüssel fürn Camalbck fürs Nucli zu holen...hmmmhhh...heimgekommen bin ich damit...ich sollte halt immer nur satt zum Einkaufen gehen









ahhhhhh...










> problem is wohl bloß, dass jeder zwei räder mit sich rumschleppt...




Zwei...bin eben fertig mit der kompletten Wartung meiner fast ganzen Räder
Alle geölt und geschmiert und zum losdüsen bereit








Jetzt hör ich aber gleich wieder die Kenkilly schreien

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

sonntag is OK? für die tour mein ich ... dann bestätige ich das so ... 

58 euro.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

Schoh

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

> ...dürfte nur 30min Umweg sein...



Ich berichtige mich, es sind nur 12min Umweg. Aber dafür 20km weniger Strecke

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

Kommt aber sehr drauf an, wie man durch München durchkommt 

12 länger minuten halte ich für sehr optimistisch 

Aber so dumm is die Idee gar net ... Könn mer die Ane gleich als shuttlefahrerin mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kommt aber sehr drauf an, wie man durch München durchkommt
> 
> 12 länger minuten halte ich für sehr optimistisch
> 
> Aber so dumm is die Idee gar net ... Könn mer die Ane gleich als shuttlefahrerin mitnehmen



München zu der Zeit sollte doch kein Prob sein...sag ich jetzt mal so als Optimist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

Japp ... Könntest recht haben


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

Japp ... Könntest recht haben

Wetter is schon wieder schlechter ...

Was sagt euch das ... -> http://db.tt/zCCuFKMn


----------



## Klabauterman (3. April 2012)

mhn...also freitags möglichst früh hinfahren! sonntag tour is oke....


----------



## LB Stefan (3. April 2012)

@ jörgo, glaub ich hab n Homo Schlauch übrig. 
Kannst ja leihweise mitnehmen...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was sagt euch das ... -> http://db.tt/zCCuFKMn




Das wir auf die Venus fahrn sollten...da ists bis Mitternacht hell


@Popefan: Hab noch einen gefunden, durchs ganze Reifengewechsel ist dann zum Schluß ein Foss übriggeblieben
Was macht denn deine Hand???


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (3. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zwei...bin eben fertig mit der kompletten Wartung meiner fast ganzen Räder
> Alle geölt und geschmiert und zum losdüsen bereit
> 
> 
> ...




Hast Du die Flex gleich benutzt um dir einen kleinen Sloupsteil-Fullyrahmen zu basteln?


----------



## HANZZ08 (3. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt jetzt wo dus erwähnst...dürfte nur 30min Umweg sein...oder so ähnlich
> 
> Hmmmh....war eben im neusorger Baumarkt um mir einen leichtern 17ner Schlüssel fürn Camalbck fürs Nucli zu holen...hmmmhhh...heimgekommen bin ich damit...ich sollte halt immer nur satt zum Einkaufen gehen
> 
> ...



Hast du dein RMX nich mehr??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

Ne, aber ich hab sie gleich benutzt um aus dem 17/13ner Gabelschlüssel einen 17ner in Camalbackgröße zu machen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2012)

welches zweite rad soll ich denn nun noch mitnehmen? tourenrad oder freerider. wieviel werden wir denn bei der tour am sonntag hoch fahren müssen?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> welches zweite rad soll ich denn nun noch mitnehmen? tourenrad oder freerider. wieviel werden wir denn bei der tour am sonntag hoch fahren müssen?



Zirka 1000Hms*

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2012)

*wenn man die Tour ca. 2mal fährt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

sonntag is eher nicht das problem ... meran schon eher


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Könntest recht haben
> 
> Wetter is schon wieder schlechter ...
> 
> Was sagt euch das ... -> http://db.tt/zCCuFKMn


 
freitag vollmondtour ... das wollt ich damit sagen ... evtl. fahr ich oberbozen hoch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

hmmm-na dann nimm' doch noch ein, zwei lampen für keine-lampen-besitzer mit

wie schauts eigentlich aus? würdest du einen otti mit zwei rädern und zeugs mitnehmen wollen, vorausgesetzt des geht überhaupt?


----------



## Klabauterman (4. April 2012)

Oeh...nehmt ihr wirklich Lampen mit?
Hats in der Wohnung ne Küche oder gehn wir abends immer essen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

des ding hat ne küche, gekocht hat aber noch keiner von uns  sind immer essen gegangen, bzw. haben dann unten im lokal/restaurant (?) vom ottenkeller gegessen. des war relativ unstressig, da muss man dann nimmer rumfahren sondern kann ins bett fallen.

...obwohl bei mir da grad seeehr böse erinnerungen wach werden...

für einen besuch bei kilkenny wärs ja auch mal wieder zeit, wenn sie schon nicht mitkann...hmmm


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2012)

Ich werde aus Sicherheitsgründen mal keine Lampe mitnehmen...net das ich mich noch auf eine Dummheit einlasse 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...heimgekommen bin ich damit...


Makita is mal voll männlichdrum hab ich ja auch eine  Lochbohreinheit davon




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt hör ich aber gleich wieder die Kenkilly schreien
> G.



mein Puky


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> für einen besuch bei kilkenny wärs ja auch mal wieder zeit, wenn sie schon nicht mitkann...hmmm



oh ja oh ja...wir können uns die ganze Nacht Männergeschichten erzählen...und früh...mach ich uns Waffeln


----------



## Klabauterman (4. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> des ding hat ne küche, gekocht hat aber noch keiner von uns  sind immer essen gegangen, bzw. haben dann unten im lokal/restaurant (?) vom ottenkeller gegessen. des war relativ unstressig, da muss man dann nimmer rumfahren sondern kann ins bett fallen.



ouh... also kochen würd ich sogar,solang ich nicht abspülen muss,aber aessen gehn ist mir a recht 
gehn wir abends nicht einen trinken und Frauen aufreissen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2012)

Der Normalsterblich ist abends dann so am Ende das er nur noch sitzen, essen und eine Flasche Wein trinken will.....und alles umsich herum nur noch als monotones Summen warnimmt...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm-na dann nimm' doch noch ein, zwei lampen für keine-lampen-besitzer mit
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich aus? würdest du einen otti mit zwei rädern und zeugs mitnehmen wollen, vorausgesetzt des geht überhaupt?


 
hab nur die lampen die ich brauche

wenns mit mitnehmen mich meinst ... dann muss sich jeder auf ein radl beschränken 

ansonsten geht die shuttletour am sonntag klar  und die ane überfalln mer einfach


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

hmm-und jörg? ich hätt keinen richtigen plan, wie wir des mit "den-otti-mitnehmen" machen könnten-es sei denn du gabelst mich morgen hier auf.

was sagt die kilkenny jetzt wirklich zu der idee, ne horde jungs für morgen nacht aufzunehmen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-und jörg? ich hätt keinen richtigen plan, wie wir des mit "den-otti-mitnehmen" machen könnten-es sei denn du gabelst mich morgen hier auf.
> 
> was sagt die kilkenny jetzt wirklich zu der idee, ne horde jungs für morgen nacht aufzunehmen?



Die Ane hat gar kein Mitspracherecht Mein Plan ist möglichst bals zu fahren, aber genau weiß ich erst wenn ich fahr wenn ich mit der Ane  gebierskeipt hab Winniette ist scgonmal am Aut befestigt und fast alles eingeräumt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

hmm, naja, ich muss morgen nochmal mit zum holzmachen in den wald , ich hoff' um zweie, dreie rum samma fertig. und da sollt' dann auch schon alles gepackt sein. tu halt mal überlegen, ob ma da was machen können...

ansonsten sehngma uns bei der anne 

ääh-gebierskeipt? na, ich frag lieber nicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2012)

holzmachen oh mei ... dafür nimmst urlaub 

im moment regnets am samstag ab mittag ein wenig ... aber hat sich ja schon nen paar mal geändert ... also schaun mer mal


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. April 2012)

Oke-Zwischenmeldung vom Bierskeip^^ :

günstigste Lösung im Moment:

ggf. ab GAP gemeinsam fahren - Autos übers WE in GAP lassen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

@kilkenny: jap-das war in dem satz: "ansonsten sehn wir uns bei der anne" verpackt 
 coool-ich freu mich!!!!

@eman: was soll ich sagen...du kannst auf mich zählen, wenn du mal holz machen musst!!  soll ja eh regnen-genauso wie angeblich jetzt...

@bierskeip: ich mach grad dotsch- und hab mir das zweite eichhofener aufgemacht. also -kan ich auch!
wer kümmert sich übrigens um den kasten bier? na, ich hoff ich denk dran...


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2012)

bei regen im wald ... auf jedenfall episch


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2012)

@stawold ... da der andi auch nach gap fährt, könnte er dich vielleicht mitnehmen ... bier ... hmm der jörg nimmt sicher a paar zoigl hehe ...

@jörg ... hab dir ne fb nachricht geschrieben. vielleicht liest es noch morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. April 2012)

alles klar-läuft  
andi fährt fährt auch a weng später-da hab ich zeit, mir die sägespäne wieder rauszuwaschen


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2012)

hoffentlich sind dann noch alle körperteile dran ... so ne fichtenmoped is schon blutverliebt


----------



## Klabauterman (5. April 2012)

so...sachen gepackt...wird nun noch n kastenbier gebraucht,dann fahr ich noch zum rewe und hol n kästchen tannenzäpfle! 
ich werd wohl so 4.30uhr losfahren und so 9-10uhr in bozen aufschlagen!
wetter schaut ja soweit ganz gut aus,außer freitag nachmittag!


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2012)

Fahr jetz los nach Gap  ... Wetter schaun mer mal  könn mer eh net ändern


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. April 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> so...sachen gepackt...wird nun noch n kastenbier gebraucht,dann fahr ich noch zum rewe und hol n kästchen tannenzäpfle!



hab nen kasten augustiner besorgt-is dabei  
dafür hab' ich vergessen, wasser zu kaufen...


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hab nen kasten augustiner besorgt-is dabei
> dafür hab' ich vergessen, wasser zu kaufen...



Zum waschen kannst doch die Dusche in der Unterkunft verwenden...


----------



## Klabauterman (5. April 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Zum waschen kannst doch die Dusche in der Unterkunft verwenden...



vllt braucht ers zum putzen von seinem rad...härtegrad und sowas...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> so...sachen gepackt...wird nun noch n kastenbier gebraucht,dann fahr ich noch zum rewe und hol n kästchen tannenzäpfle!
> ich werd wohl so 4.30uhr losfahren und so 9-10uhr in bozen aufschlagen!
> wetter schaut ja soweit ganz gut aus,außer freitag nachmittag!



Werden wohl so 10:00 - 11:00 aufschlagen ... Mal schauen wie träge der Trupp morgen früh is 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ly3r5l
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (5. April 2012)

ich hab ja eure,bzw ihr meine nummer...
hab mir auch noch n mitfahrer von mitfahrgelegenheit eingeladen! der fährt sogar bis nach bozen mit  das sind 35 euro spritgeld!


----------



## speedy_j (5. April 2012)

ok, dann kann ich mir zeit lassen

@klapauter
schick mir mal deine nummer per sms, bin später nimmer im netz und werd morgen eher zeitiger aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FichtelhillFR (7. April 2012)

Servus,

bin Freerider ausn Fichtelgebirge und fang jetz wieder an 

such im Moment nochn Bike des FR, Bikepark tauglich is und evtl n paar Meter rauf auch kein großen Stress macht...
das ganze möglichst Studentengeldbeutel, vllt weiß jemand ja was


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. April 2012)

Cube Hanzz oder schau dich mal bei YT um, wobei ich dir zum YT raten würde. Da is einfach mehr dran fürs Geld
Hier die Links:
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/hanzz-pro/
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=215


----------



## Stoawichtl (7. April 2012)

Servus FichtelhillFR,

Studentengeldbeutel und möglichst keinen Streß machen, das wird nicht einfach .
Der Hanzz-Rahmen ist wohl nicht so leicht zu beeindrucken, die Parts kannst ja notfalls wechseln. Und YT sind Preis-Leistungs-massig top .
Ansonsten gäbs noch Canyon Torque FRX oder das Rose Beef Cake DH.
Allerdings: mit eigenen Erfahrungswerte kann ich leider nicht dienen ...

Grüße ausm Stoawald


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern!



Ja Wahnsinn...
Bei uns ist's zwar kalt aber Sonne 

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2012)

Bozen: Schön wars!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Bozen: Schön wars!!





Jepp, war genial. Heut semma nommal Jenesien gefahren.

G.


----------



## Landus (10. April 2012)

> Servus,
> 
> bin Freerider ausn Fichtelgebirge und fang jetz wieder an
> 
> ...



Das Hanzz ist ziemlich gut für den Einsatzzweck

Kommt nur drauf an, wie groß dein Studentengeldbeutel ist 

Für den Anfang muss es ja auch nicht die High-End-Ausstattung sein.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2012)

Ein Specialized Sx-Trail ist auch sehr fein 
Cheetah Ignition fährt sich auch gut und hat ein gutes Preis/leistungsverhältnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

Und mittlerweile wieder alle "gesund" und munter daheim angekommen
Vintschgauien ist schon ne Reise wert

@Eman: Reiß mal eins der Bilder aus deinem Eifon raus zum Übermitteln

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

Hmm ... Eman sagt nur :kotz::kotz::kotz: -> 4 von 6 krank  wahnsinn, vielleicht doch das Leitungswasser.

Bin gestern noch mit letzter Kraft Kohlern hinten runter.

Vinschgau japp... Auch wenn es einen gibt der denkt 50 euro sind zu teuer  ... Geile Sache und guter Guide


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Vinschgau japp... Auch wenn es einen gibt der denkt 50 euro sind zu teuer  ... Geile Sache und guter Guide



Echt wer ist ist denn das Gestern ist auch noch einer gegen die Betonmauer gefahren beim Ausparken

Wobei, das kann vorkommen...habs danach auch gleich ausprobiert

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (10. April 2012)

ihr seid beide gegen die betonmauer gefahren? 

25euro um am berg zu kotzen ist aber definitiv zu teuer


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. April 2012)

mach dir nichts draus-ich hab auch erstmal noch eine jenesien-liftfahrt gebraucht um festzustellen, dass ich dann die straße wieder runterroll.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

Wie war der 1er weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. April 2012)

keine ahnung  ich bin dann auf der teerstraße geblieben, da ich schon bei ner bodenwelle dachte, mich überholt gleich mein mageninhalt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> keine ahnung  ich bin dann auf der teerstraße geblieben, da ich schon bei ner bodenwelle dachte, mich überholt gleich mein mageninhalt



Dann hät ich aber das Transition genommen 
Das Transition ist schon ein sehr schönes Radel

Die Ane ist heut mal todesmutig ohne Geplärre und Todesatmung mit ihrem einen Kettenblatt die Kösseine hochgetreten

Danach aber erstmal stopfing






und dann trepping an der baumlosen kargen Kösser...






und dann H-weging...immernoch ein Holterdipolter vor dem Brünchen






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

bis das knie wieder kaputt is   aufpassen !


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Ane ist heut mal todesmutig ohne Geplärre und Todesatmung mit ihrem einen Kettenblatt die Kösseine hochgetreten
> G.



er hat die besonderen Features vergessen:

vor 7 Monaten das letzte mal am Radl gsessn 
Uphill komplett sitzend
und dann noch ohne besondere Keuchatmung oder Herzfrequenzen da war ich dann selber weng baff




OLB EMan schrieb:


> bis das knie wieder kaputt is   aufpassen !



bergauf gehts ganz gut bergab bin i eh ganz vorsichtig gfahren..."jaaaaaaa nicht das linke Bein absetzen....jaaaaaaa nicht" und hinsetzen mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze geht mal noch garnich aber gut, dann fahr ich halt bergauf...hat iwi Spaß gemacht


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

Nachspeise Nummer 5 ... umsonst ... sozusagen als Rabatt für die 4 Nachspeisen vorher


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

der otti kurz vorm sterben  ...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

Jenesien am Montag


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

Lord Helmchen....hat die Ane eben gesagt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

dieses kleine fußkranke etwas da neben dir soll mal vorsichtig sein


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. April 2012)

miau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dieses kleine fußkranke etwas da neben dir soll mal vorsichtig sein



Ich krieg ums Verrecken die Bilder net von meinem Handy runter...du kannst dich in Sicherheit wiegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> miau ...


 
hehe -> Mitte Links 

http://data.lustich.de/bilder/l/13219-katzen-smileys.jpg


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. April 2012)

pfffff...links unten


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2012)

jörg ... Kenner wissen das er in bergaufrichtung steht


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2012)

Naja scheint ja recht "aufregend" gewesen zu sein 
Wenigstens seit a alle wieder einigermaßen heile zurück gekommen   

Wie war's Wetter? Daheim wars ja eher bescheiden...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja scheint ja recht "aufregend" gewesen zu sein
> Wenigstens seit a alle wieder einigermaßen heile zurück gekommen
> 
> Wie war's Wetter? Daheim wars ja eher bescheiden...



Wetter war so das man sich nur an einen schönen Urlaub erinnert ...naja, die meisten von uns zumindest...wenn man die Hälfte als die Meisten sieht
Der Vinschgau Tag war schon genial...und der Kohlernhintenruntertour- und Jenesientourtag auch Davor am Anfang halt ein Kohlernaufwärmtag und ein Jenesienabwärmtag am Ende 

@Eman: Stimmt, der Nichtkenner würde glauben der Trail geht von rechts nach links

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann hät ich aber das Transition genommen
> Das Transition ist schon ein sehr schönes Radel



danke  ich bin auch sehr, sehr stolz!
es fährt sich auch so wunderbar!!

ich hab ja von den besten gelernt  

nur die hintere dämpferaufnahme macht ärger-irgendwas wird da immer locker...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2012)

oh mei ...
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...oz/775372/sprungschanzen_im_forst_provoz.html

Wurde natürlich etwas übertrieben dort, aber ein timberjackeinsatz macht mehr schaden... und welche anwohner da gestört sind ... keine ahnung. -> geht wie immer ums prinzip. der kletterwald daneben stört irgendwie ja auch nicht.

... Eigentlich raste ich da fast auch wenn ich so nen sch... lese.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ...
> http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...oz/775372/sprungschanzen_im_forst_provoz.html
> 
> Wurde natürlich etwas übertrieben dort, aber ein timberjackeinsatz macht mehr schaden... und welche anwohner da gestört sind ... keine ahnung. -> geht wie immer ums prinzip. der kletterwald daneben stört irgendwie ja auch nicht.
> ...



Naja, ist halt Privatwald was dagegen spricht, da kann man nichts dagegen sagen. Aber da plappern ja wieder die rein (siehe zB. Bild) dene man eher einen Arschtritt zu dem Thema geben sollte, wenn man das liest wie es dahsteht

Abgesehen das sie wiedermal Trail nicht richtig schreiben können, wollen die halt nur das dort aktzeptieren was sie dort auch haben wollen. Alles andere ist halt ein "Dorn" im Auge.
Aber da es Privatwald ist kann/sollte man es ja verstehen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2012)

bin da nicht oft dort und unter der woche ist es auch relativ ruhig, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass da am WE schon was abgeht .
Aber die utopische Vorstellung, dass man sowas (also bei so ner Masse an Radlfahrern) einfach verbieten kann is schon fast lÃ¤cherlich und wird nur zu mehr Ãrger und Wildwuchs fÃ¼hren. Man kann nicht quasi eine ganze Sportart verbieten -> 





> âAber im Staatswald will man die Radler nichtâ, sagt Lemper. âSie mÃ¼ssen deshalb weiter die befestigten Wege im Wald nutzen.â


 ... Ohne Kanalisierung durch legale Bereiche wirds nicht gehen, aber davon ist man in Dland noch sehr weit weg.

Aber egal, mich als "tourenfahrer" berÃ¼hrt das im Moment nur am Rande.. War eh eher dirtlastiges Mickey-Mouse GelÃ¤nde . Hoffentlich beruhigt sich das wieder und wÃ¤chst nicht so zu nem Tumor heran


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2012)

mmmhm, interessant. hab fast schon drauf gewartet, bis da was kommt.

naja-jetzt hätten sie's kanalisiert auf einem fleck. scheucht man alle weg, wird einfach woanders gebaut. ganz regensburg fährt in die richtung raus.

aber jetzt, wo ich darüber informiert bin, dass ich nur auf forstwegen fahren darf, werd ich das natürlich machen 

aber eman: jetzt weis ich, warum ich "mariahill" sag-marien_höhe_ -> maria_hill_. logisch oder


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> aber jetzt, wo ich darüber informiert bin, dass ich nur auf forstwegen fahren darf, werd ich das natürlich machen


 
klar ... wir haben ja auch quasi nie was anderes gemacht. hab mich nur immer gewundert wozu die ganzen schmalen wege, die öfter mal abzweigen, und sehr befahren aussehen gut sein sollen, da kann doch nen radlfahrer nie und nimmer drauf fahren .

btw ... am WE bin ich zum glück quasi nie in rgbg radlfahrn ... da is echt zuviel los


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2012)

Morgen wer am okopf ? Bin im Lande 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (13. April 2012)

Ist der Bikepark am Oko schon offen??

Gruß 
Milki


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Morgen wer am okopf ? Bin im Lande
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Muß morgen arbeiten. Aber danach wäre es schon eine Alternative für morgen.
Ist denn schon offen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (13. April 2012)

War gestern dort, ist schon offen. Aber der obere Teil war noch sehr schlammig und "unspaßig".


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2012)

Würd im mittleren Teil was gemacht ? Auf fb stand davon irgendwas ?

@jörg ... Die bozenvirensache nimmt mich immer noch mit  ... Die Tatsache das es mich am Donnerstag abgeregnet hat beim radlfahrn war auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Würd im mittleren Teil was gemacht ? Auf fb stand davon irgendwas ?
> 
> @jörg ... Die bozenvirensache nimmt mich immer noch mit  ... Die Tatsache das es mich am Donnerstag abgeregnet hat beim radlfahrn war auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich



Oh mei...scheint ein Ausdauervirus zu sein Den kannst du nur mit guter Technik schlagen
Hab diese Bilda auch gesehen....hmmmh....Anliegerkurven müßten normalerweise auf gute Geschwindigkeit an den Stellen deuten. Da muß ja der Trail an den Stellen gut prepariert worden sein wenn man sie nutzen kann...bin gespannt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2012)

Hab keine Bilder gesehen?


----------



## teatimetom (14. April 2012)

Bilder bitte auch hier, weil ich bin doch Facebookverweigerer   
wird der Oko Flowig ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab keine Bilder gesehen?



Da waren Bilda irgendwo auf FB, ...frag mich aber net wo...dachte die meinste.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bilder bitte auch hier, weil ich bin doch Facebookverweigerer
> wird der Oko Flowig ?



Korrekt müßte es heißen "Wird der Oko wieder flowig 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Bilder bitte auch hier, weil ich bin doch Facebookverweigerer
> wird der Oko Flowig ?



Pech gehabt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Würd im mittleren Teil was gemacht ? Auf fb stand davon irgendwas ?
> 
> @jörg ... Die bozenvirensache nimmt mich immer noch mit  ... Die Tatsache das es mich am Donnerstag abgeregnet hat beim radlfahrn war auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich



und ich dacht scho, ich wär der einzige, den's noch so lang hatte. oh mei. voll erwischt.

trotzdem hab ich hier in würzburg gestern wieder ne richtig lange runde gedreht...da weis man wieder was man hat, wenn man oberpfälzer is 

wie gehts denn dem rest der bande?


----------



## Landus (14. April 2012)

> Würd im mittleren Teil was gemacht ?



Weis net, binn nicht die Offizielle Strecke gefahren. Unten im Funpark ist die große Wippe kaputt...leider erst bemerkt als ich schon zu hälfte draufstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2012)

Meine erste 'ernsthafte' Ausfahrt mit dem Nucleon auf Kösser + H-Weg war ein Traum 

Mit dem Rahmen gehen dinge ganz locker an die ich mich vorher ohne erweiterte Schutzausrüstung nie rangetraut hätte.
Bezüglich Steigfähigkeit setzen die eigenen Beine + Kreislauf die Grenzen.

Hab zwar gehofft dass ich da noch auf ein zweites (schwarzes) Nucleon samt Fahrer stoße, dafür waren aber noch 2 Jungs hier aus dem Thread unterwegs.

Mein gewohnter Granit hat schon was .... verglichen mit dem Kalkzeugs das ich jetzt vor der Haustüre habe.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Erste ernsthafte Ausfahrt mit dem Nucleon auf Kösser + H-Weg war ein Traum
> 
> Mit dem Rahmen gehen dinge ganz locker an die ich mich vorher ohne erweiterte Schutzausrüstung nie rangetraut hätte.
> 
> ...




Oh mei, da düst du auf der Kösser rum und ich Kurbel am Gipfel gegenüber umher
Theoretisch hätten wir uns sogar von Gipfel zu Gipfel sehen können 
2 Nuclis auf der Kösser, fast ein Zeitungsartikel wert 
Merkt man eigentlich wirklich einen Unterschied zu den Huberdingern bei deinem Dämpfer??

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, da düst du auf der Kösser rum und ich Kurbel am Gipfel gegenüber umher
> Theoretisch hätten wir uns sogar von Gipfel zu Gipfel sehen können
> 2 Nuclis auf der Kösser, fast ein Zeitungsartikel wert
> Merkt man eigentlich wirklich einen Unterschied zu den Huberdingern bei deinem Dämpfer??
> ...



Warst du auf Oko oder Platte/Schneeberg ?

Richtung H-Weg / Silberhaus - Platte bin ich noch mal rüber. 

Zumindest die vordere Aufnahme ist bei Huber deutlich präziser.
Seit ich vorne die Huber Buchse drin habe lässt sich die hintere Achse ohne Nachdruck in den Umlenkhebel einschwenken. Das war mit den kleinen Alubuchsen von 'N' nicht der Fall (Irgendwie leicht schief).
Ansonsten konnte ich bislang keinen Unterschied ausmachen.

Der Dämpfer funktioniert unauffällig und gut.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2012)

Ja, war am Oko etwas Endurotourenliften (so würde man es wohl heute nennen).
Mit den Dämpferaufnahmen hatte ich wohl scheinbar Glück, was man so alles liest. Meine fluchten absolut paßgenau und gerade. Dafür verliert dieser Luftpopeldämpfer Luft 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, war am Oko etwas Endurotourenliften (so würde man es wohl heute nennen).
> Mit den Dämpferaufnahmen hatte ich wohl scheinbar Glück, was man so alles liest. Meine fluchten absolut paßgenau und gerade. Dafür verliert dieser Luftpopeldämpfer Luft
> 
> G.



Geht halt nichts über Stahlfeder 
Ich habe mich inzwischen von der 500er auf die 550er hochgearbeitet.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Landus (14. April 2012)

> Hab zwar gehofft dass ich da noch auf ein zweites (schwarzes) Nucleon  samt Fahrer stoße, dafür waren aber noch 2 Jungs hier aus dem Thread  unterwegs.



Du meinst bestimmt das Duo Hanzz und Alutech, jap das waren wir

Als wir gerade gegangen sind, kamen noch der Andi und der Peter rauf


----------



## wolfi_1 (14. April 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt das Duo Hanzz und Alutech, jap das waren wir
> 
> Als wir gerade gegangen sind, kamen noch der Andi und der Peter rauf



Yepp, dein Alutech hatte ich schon identifiziert.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Landus (14. April 2012)

Hast ja ganz genau, Stück für Stück untersucht. 

Der Cane Creek DB Dämpfer würde mich auch noch reizen, binn mit dem Vivid noch nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Merkt man eigentlich wirklich einen Unterschied zu den Huberdingern bei deinem Dämpfer??
> 
> G.



Was sind denn huberdinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (15. April 2012)

Face Book haben aber keine Huberbushings kennen 
Diese Jugend  
Huber Bushings sind Plastik Gleitlager, vergleichbar INA, IGUS etc. er verarbeitet sie nach Maß und günstig sinds auch noch. Verwendet man im Dämpferauge. 

Markus: hast bock das wir auf Osternohe fahren... so von jetzt auf zack ?
Mir ist grad langweilig, DAV Tour wurde wegen Regen abgesagt.....


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Face Book haben aber keine Huberbushings kennen
> Diese Jugend
> Huber Bushings sind Plastik Gleitlager, vergleichbar INA, IGUS etc. er verarbeitet sie nach Maß und günstig sinds auch noch. Verwendet man im Dämpferauge.
> 
> ...



Todesnohe ... Bin net in Rgbg ... Sonst natürlich sofort 

Warst schon mal in samerberg? ... Bist ja als Münchner näher dran jetz.


----------



## teatimetom (15. April 2012)

Mein Abfahrtsrad macht immernoch Pause in der Werkstatt, liegt so da mit halb eingepressten Lagern etc.
Wurscht: ich fahr momentan so gerne mit dem Surly, auch im Bikepark, also zumindest Osternohe, das das Demo nicht eilt.

Unbekannte Parks wie den Sammerberg fahr ich erst wieder mit dem Abfahrtsrad, also Nein 

Setz mich jetzt ins Auto nach Osternohe, hoffentlich brauch ich ned schon wieder nen neuen Helm heut abend - der lezten Freitag hat gereicht


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2012)

Brrrr...kalt drauße....nur um mal was zu dem Thema nicht beizutragen...  ...Spozen sin fertig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

japp ...  1 grad am okopf ... -> oh mei 

die spozen solln doch erst um 12 fertig sein


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ...  1 grad am okopf ... -> oh mei
> 
> die spozen solln doch erst um 12 fertig sein



Ne, 11.30 war der Plan...sicherheitshalber, um eine Zeitfenstererweiterung zu generieren
Hmmh..Bauch ist jetzt voll gespannt, Schlauch im Mantel gereinigt und Cämälback gefüllt...jetzt nur noch warten bis es wärmer wird

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

was treibstn?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2012)

Grade nen Kaffee trinken und die 9Wäbcams am Oko angukkn. Wobei mich Nummer 9, der Livestream etwas schockt
Wärs ein Bikevideo würd ich sagen die lassens schneller laufen...und was für nasses Holz verschüren die denn da wieder im Turm

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

hehe ... ich werd heut wohl gar nix machen ... wenn ich heut bei der kälte was mach rafft es mich wohl ganz dahin


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... ich werd heut wohl gar nix machen ... wenn ich heut bei der kälte was mach rafft es mich wohl ganz dahin



Und ich hab dir vor Bozen noch gesagt du darfst nach 3 Jahren nicht einfach aprupt dein tägliches Actimel absetzen
Die haben ganz schön Wind angesagt fürn Nammitag...glaub da ist mal nur Semifahren angesagt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und ich hab dir vor Bozen noch gesagt du darfst nach 3 Jahren nicht einfach aprupt dein tägliches Actimel absetzen
> 
> G.


 
das hab ich jedes jahr mal ... 

prob sind halt dann immer so aktionen wie montag in bozen ... todkrank radlfahrn


----------



## Springhecht (15. April 2012)

@Tom: Servus. Hab scho von deinem Kopf-bodenkontakt gehört. Da merkt ma erst wieder wie wichtig doch a gscheita Helm is. Oba sche zu hörn das du schon wieder aufn bike unterwegs bist.  

@Tom, OLB Eman: War schon ofters am Samerberg zum biken und fliegen, und muss sagen das der Park mittlerweile schon recht gut ausgebaut ist. Momentan gibt es eine Hauptstrecke die mit vielen kleinen Singeltrailabschnitten und vielen Northshoreelementen gespickt ist. Finds eigentlich recht spaßig. Können ja gern mal was ausmachen und zusammen riden. Einfach mal melden 

Sollte allerdings später  die Thermik einsetzen muss ich natürlich mal kurz aufn Berg und fliegen.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie gehts denn dem rest der bande?



komm gerade von einer wichtigen Sitzung und kann berichten,dass ichs wohl endlich überstanden hab 
allerdings hatte ich Mittwochs zusätzlich noch eine Alkoholkur, die war sicherlich nicht zuträglich


----------



## teatimetom (15. April 2012)

Springhecht schrieb:


> @Tom: Servus. Hab scho von deinem Kopf-bodenkontakt gehört. Da merkt ma erst wieder wie wichtig doch a gscheita Helm is. Oba sche zu hörn das du schon wieder aufn bike unterwegs bist.
> 
> @Tom, OLB Eman: War schon ofters am Samerberg zum biken und fliegen, und muss sagen das der Park mittlerweile schon recht gut ausgebaut ist. Momentan gibt es eine Hauptstrecke die mit vielen kleinen Singeltrailabschnitten und vielen Northshoreelementen gespickt ist. Finds eigentlich recht spaßig. Können ja gern mal was ausmachen und zusammen riden. Einfach mal melden



ja bald Klaus, wir kommen vorbei 
bin nach der Helm Aktion am Montag schon wieder am Rad gehockt, aber woher weissten du des ? Sind die Buschtrommeln wieder aktiv zur Zeit


----------



## franzam (15. April 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> komm gerade von einer wichtigen Sitzung und kann berichten,dass ichs wohl endlich überstanden hab
> allerdings hatte ich Mittwochs zusätzlich noch eine Alkoholkur, die war sicherlich nicht zuträglich



sozusagen ausgeschi...en!


----------



## Springhecht (16. April 2012)

Buschtrommeln und Rauchzeichen sind imma aktiv tom. 
Fahr schon seit längerem auch mein Crosshelm im Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

Springhecht schrieb:


> Buschtrommeln und Rauchzeichen sind imma aktiv tom.
> Fahr schon seit längerem auch mein Crosshelm im Park.


 
was hat er denn eigentlich angestellt ?


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2012)

wer ?


----------



## Springhecht (16. April 2012)

oda Tom?


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2012)

Fox V3 mit Motocrosszulassung meets Waldride in Osternohe, (darum sagen die Fichtelgebirgsler also Todesnohe  )




Leatt-Brace hats auch leicht erwischt, das fahr ich aber noch weiter, dem Helm wird wohl vorsorglich entsorgt.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Fox V3 mit Motocrosszulassung meets Waldride in Osternohe, (darum sagen die Fichtelgebirgsler also Todesnohe  )
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1097461
> 
> Leatt-Brace hats auch leicht erwischt, das fahr ich aber noch weiter, dem Helm wird wohl vorsorglich entsorgt.


 
deshalb todesnohe .. ja


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2012)

Aber der Osterhase scheints ja ganz gut überstanden zu haben 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. April 2012)

der geht doch noch, musst nur ein wenig panzertape drüber pappen. ;-)

ich bin so gesehen wieder fit und hatte nur noch bis dienstag ein wenig unwohlfühlmäßiges behagen. aber gestern auf dem rad musst ich mich schon ein wenig quälen, das wetter lädt auch nicht gerade zum munter durch die gegend tollen ein.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber der Osterhase scheints ja ganz gut überstanden zu haben
> 
> G.


 
den hasen hab ich ja gar net gesehen 

na tom ... dann bau mal den federweg zusammen ... geisskopf macht ja auch bald auf 
warst mitm twentyniner in todesnohe? ... na dann bist wirklich todesmutig 

leatt brace ... langsam sollt ich mir auch eins zulegen. ohne is man jetz schon deutlich in der minderheit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

da gabs bei den Specialized Testtagen letztens genug andere, die mit 29ern in Todesnohe rumgefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> da gabs bei den Specialized Testtagen letztens genug andere, die mit 29ern in Todesnohe rumgefahren sind


 
dann fehln ja nur noch die E-Bikes


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2012)

mit dem neuen Triathlon-Rad hatten sie einen nicht in den Park gelassen


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> dann fehln ja nur noch die E-Bikes



zwischen twenty-todes-niner und e-bikes gibts ja wohl noch nen kleinen unterschied 

Aber hey, so schlecht geht der 29er im Park ned, sonst hätte ich ja ned die notwendige Geschwindigkeit für den Crash aufbauen können  

Der Osterhase ist inzwischen leider Verstorben, hatte Herzversagen als ihm jemand Hinterlistig und Brutal die Ohren abgebissen hat.


----------



## teatimetom (16. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na tom ... dann bau mal den federweg zusammen ... geisskopf macht ja auch bald auf


Ja Geisskopf.... schauer Schüttel... da brauch ich mmiiiinnniiimmmum 200 mm Federweg.  Ma sehen, bis Mai sollte das zu managen sein 
Hast dein *piep* schon ?


OLB EMan schrieb:


> leatt brace ... langsam sollt ich mir auch eins zulegen. ohne is man jetz schon deutlich in der minderheit.



Sag Bescheid wenns soweit ist, zwei Bekannte von mir haben den Sport an den Nagel gehängt und noch fast neue Braces über.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ja Geisskopf.... schauer Schüttel... da brauch ich mmiiiinnniiimmmum 200 mm Federweg. Ma sehen, bis Mai sollte das zu managen sein
> Hast dein *piep* schon ?


 
ne ... so schnell geht das doch net ... schätz mitte mai ... aber das banshee is eigentlich in top zustand.

tourenradl hätt ich gebraucht ich depp ... keinen zweiten dhler 




teatimetom schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid wenns soweit ist, zwei Bekannte von mir haben den Sport an den Nagel gehängt und noch fast neue Braces über.


 
theoretisch is der zeitpunkt jetz 

in bozen bin ich kopf voran eingeschlagen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ..Hast dein *piep* schon ?....



Dacht die haben schon insolvenz angemeldet und alle Besteller gehen leer aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. April 2012)

ja ... tragische sache....


----------



## teatimetom (17. April 2012)

Markus, wasn mit deinem Corsair Tourenbike los, muss des schon wieder ausgemustert werden ?
das war doch noch gut  

zwecks LB: wenns auch praktisch soweit ist, sag bescheid ....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Markus, wasn mit deinem Corsair Tourenbike los, muss des schon wieder ausgemustert werden ?
> das war doch noch gut
> 
> zwecks LB: wenns auch praktisch soweit ist, sag bescheid ....



Das ist Ausmusterungswürdig gekauft worden

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2012)

Kreuzt mal alle für 26Zoll an...wir dürfen diese neuen Standarts nicht gewinnen lassen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575404

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kreuzt mal alle für 26Zoll an...wir dürfen diese neuen Standarts nicht gewinnen lassen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575404
> 
> G.



Ich wollt mich neuen Sachen nicht ganz versperren und hab den faulen Kompromiss 26"/650b angekreuzt ...

650B is aber eh gesetzt denk ich ... Da wird carver das Vetorecht nutzen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Markus, wasn mit deinem Corsair Tourenbike los, muss des schon wieder ausgemustert werden ?
> das war doch noch gut
> 
> zwecks LB: wenns auch praktisch soweit ist, sag bescheid ....



Corsair ... Das war von Anfang an ne unglückliche geschichte  ... Funzen tut es zur zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich wollt mich neuen Sachen nicht ganz versperren und hab den faulen Kompromiss 26"/650b angekreuzt ...
> 
> 650B is aber eh gesetzt denk ich ... Da wird carver das Vetorecht nutzen



Ja, eben genau deswegen müte man schon 26" ankreuzen
Außerdem gehts ja um ein Enduro und da könnte jeder heute schon die Vorteile (inkl. der Nachteile) nutzen der für 650B ist

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2012)

hmmm...mich beunruhigt ein bisschen, dass ichhier nix vom speedy les...speeds, bist du gut heimgekommen, so vor zwei wochen?

@ohl: gibt es denn irgendwelche allgemeinen pläne für nächstes, wundervoll verlängerbares wochenend?


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2012)

schau mal weiter oben, post 4409


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2012)

Moinsen,

wir haben vorhin an der Oko DH Strecke ein paar Jungs getroffen, die einen Northshore gebaut haben. Es soll zum Bauen eine Facebook Gruppe geben, die ich aber nicht gefunden habe.
Wenn mir jemand den Link postet, könnte man ja mal mithelfen 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. April 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/events/390428287655025/


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. April 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schau mal weiter oben, post 4409



ahh-glatt übersehn. na gut-freut mich, sehr schön


----------



## ur-anus (23. April 2012)

Servus,
ich hab mir fürs frühjahr mal eine kleine endurotour durchs fichtelgebirge gebastelt (schneeberg, nusshardt, seehaus, platte, silberhaus, hohe matze, kösseine, püttnersfelsen) und wollte mir evtl. ein paar anregungen holen. Das meiste kenne ich selbst bzw. vom hören-sagen, ausser die hohe matze. Gibts da was trailartiges berg ab? 
würd mich über ein paar infos/verbesserungen freuen.

schönen gruß


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ahh-glatt übersehn. na gut-freut mich, sehr schön


 
bin auch wieder zurück bei voller stärke ... 

heute 1150 hm in bis zu 30 cm powder hochgespurt und geil runtergefahrn (Firstline bergauf und bergab ) und dann in Rgbg noch ne SSp Flowrunde hinterher  ... schon krass ... powder in den Bergen und frühling daheim.

hat geflasht ... (bin net ich aufm foto)


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. April 2012)

ja, es war heut hier wirklich doch noch schön-hätt ich keinen VERMESSUNGSAUSSENDIENST in MITTERTEICH  gehabt, wär ich auch nochmal gefahren...

da muss man erst ne lehre in niederbayern machen, ein studium in würzburg durchziehn und dann einen job in regensburg finden, um daheim rumzumetern...verrückt


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja, es war heut hier wirklich doch noch schön-hätt ich keinen VERMESSUNGSAUSSENDIENST in MITTERTEICH  gehabt, wär ich auch nochmal gefahren...
> 
> da muss man erst ne lehre in niederbayern machen, ein studium in würzburg durchziehn und dann einen job in regensburg finden, um daheim rumzumetern...verrückt


 
na du wirst ja eh bald nach tirschenreuth strafversetzt 

donnerstag freitag solls recht schön werden wennst bock hast.

am langen WE bin ich nochmal im schnee wenn nix dazwischenkommt. leider wirds zu warm


----------



## Stoawichtl (24. April 2012)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab mir fürs frühjahr mal eine kleine endurotour durchs fichtelgebirge gebastelt (schneeberg, nusshardt, seehaus, platte, silberhaus, hohe matze, kösseine, püttnersfelsen) und wollte mir evtl. ein paar anregungen holen. Das meiste kenne ich selbst bzw. vom hören-sagen, ausser die hohe matze. Gibts da was trailartiges berg ab?
> würd mich über ein paar infos/verbesserungen freuen.
> 
> schönen gruß




Servus Ur-anus,

jaaa, gibts genug.
Hohe Matze der Wanderweg Richtung Wurmlohpaß.
Von der Kösseine würd ich mir dann den H-Weg nicht entgehen lassen, mehrere Varianten, eine via Haberstein fast bis zur Luisenburg; mußt halt wieder rauf, aber cool .
Aufm Rückweg kannst gleich über den Burgstein via Püttner hobeln, und ab da gehts nur noch bergab .

PS: coole Tour haste dir da zusammengestellt .

Grüazi


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na du wirst ja eh bald nach tirschenreuth strafversetzt
> 
> donnerstag freitag solls recht schön werden wennst bock hast.
> 
> am langen WE bin ich nochmal im schnee wenn nix dazwischenkommt. leider wirds zu warm



freitag prinzipiell ja-abhängig von dem, was am wochenende is. entscheidet sich donnerstag.
donnerstag tu ich wieder messen-da wirds bei mir spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2012)

Oh mei ... Is das komplex mit dir 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nalamc
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2012)

sag mal sitzt du wirklich grad im goldenen hirschen???


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. April 2012)

@


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> sag mal sitzt du wirklich grad im goldenen hirschen???



Hmm ...ich war in nem Biergarten ...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @




Wer ? Sagen ... Wissen will


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. April 2012)

@kilkenny:  merce!!

@ wer is  ? und wer hat?

und wieso sitzt eMan in nem biergarten??? und warum ich nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. April 2012)

@ der mir 10 Jahre voraus is ... Happy Birthday 



> und wieso sitzt eMan in nem biergarten??? und warum ich nicht???



Weil er fleißig radlfahrn war


----------



## LB Stefan (26. April 2012)

von mir a noch alles gute 

@ Eman was macht der liefertermin vom neuen Bike?? Bei mir wird's a langsam spannend


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2012)

Ja von mir auch noch alles Gute

Mein Neues sollte auch langsam kommen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. April 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> von mir a noch alles gute
> 
> @ Eman was macht der liefertermin vom neuen Bike?? Bei mir wird's a langsam spannend


 
schaun mer mal ... bis mitte mai solls da sein, aber habs ja eh nicht eilig ... bin dieses WE eh nochmal im schnee  

wann kommt deins?


----------



## franzam (26. April 2012)

Von mir auch alles Gute

Noch was anderes:

Heute soll in Fichtelberg eine Sitzung des Forstes stattfinden. Es soll über die zunehmend größer werdenden Probleme mit Biker im Fichtelgebirge gehen.
Ist jemand involviert, bzw. sind Vertreter der Bikerseite auch dabei?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Is das komplex mit dir
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



hmm...aus der komplexität wird wohl doch noch spontanität: fahr heut nachmittag wohl mim andi zum gardasee...

...und wieder eine ausrede mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2012)

Ne das is keine Ausrede, das is nen guter Grund 

4 Tage Gardasee ... Da bin ich ja fast neidisch, viel Spaß 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sl4bdi
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

Jepp...viel Spaß

@Popefan: Was macht macht denn dein neues Starrbike, also dieses Scheibenbremsenlose...schon benutzt???

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (27. April 2012)

Heute im Kurier....


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2012)

war zu erwarten und is auch richtig so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2012)

na, euch natürlich auch viel spaß!! Danke!


----------



## Landus (27. April 2012)

Kurze Info: Püttnerstrail ist nach einer Holzfälle-Orgie von unterhalb des Steilstücks bis zur Kreuzung der Forststraße sehr schlecht zu fahren. Der schöne Trail ist zu einer 4 Meter breiten Schneise geworden, die Felsen auf dem Weg sind komplett unter Ästen begraben. Auf dem Stück vor der Forststraßenkreuzung wurde der Weg durch einen Harvester in ein einziges großes Schlammloch verwandelt...

Auch hier nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an das Forstamt, das hier mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet hat

Da es ein offizieller Wanderweg ist, wird die Sauerei hoffentlich bald weggeräumt


----------



## ur-anus (27. April 2012)

Stoawichtl schrieb:


> Servus Ur-anus,
> 
> jaaa, gibts genug.
> Hohe Matze der Wanderweg Richtung Wurmlohpaß.
> ...



servus, 
vielen dank! 
da der püttnerstrail gerade offenbar nicht so toll ist, werd ich mal die haberstein, luisenburg variante probieren.
schönen gruß


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2012)

Boa 4 Tage Lago.... 
Auch neidisch bin!! Viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter!!!

Wenn ich's eher gewusst hätt hätt i Montag a frei genommen und wär a mit gefahren...

Nächstes mal dann


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2012)

@ Eman. Meine soll a Mitte mai eintrudeln...
Aber Ist's ganz okay wenn ich meine Hand noch 2-3 Wochen regenerieren kann


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Eman. Meine soll a Mitte mai eintrudeln...
> Aber Ist's ganz okay wenn ich meine Hand noch 2-3 Wochen regenerieren kann



Na dann müss mer gleich gscheit wo fahrn gehen  (falls meins dann schon da is  )


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2012)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich hab mir fürs frühjahr mal eine kleine endurotour durchs fichtelgebirge gebastelt (schneeberg, nusshardt, seehaus, platte, silberhaus, hohe matze, kösseine, püttnersfelsen) und wollte mir evtl. ein paar anregungen holen. Das meiste kenne ich selbst bzw. vom hören-sagen, ausser die hohe matze. Gibts da was trailartiges berg ab?
> würd mich über ein paar infos/verbesserungen freuen.
> 
> schönen gruß



Die Tour is in die andere Richtung besser

Mak kösseine h-weg qweg 
dann zur matze hoch h weg zum silberhaus 
Von da direkt aufn Schneeberg 
übern h weg bis hinters seehaus dann zum fichtelsee runter 
etwas weiter vorn wieder über die 303 und hweg zur platte hoch und runter ... Dann stehst am silberhaus 

Wennst ne runde draus machen musst wieder zur matze hoch und nach Tröstau runter. Von da über Wun nach mak Rollen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ....und nach Tröstau runter. Von da über Wun nach mak Rollen



Man kann von Tröstau nicht nach Mak rollern

Hab heut wiedermal genau bei Kilometer 28:00 am Tacho meine Funkeinheit am Oko verloren...und das kurz davor wo ich eine Wegstrecke ausmessen wollte..wegen dem ich extra nommal eine weite Schleife gefahren bin

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. April 2012)

Zum Glück war's genau bei km 28.00 sonst hättest dir die restliche runde dauernd ne unrunde Zahl ansehen müssen. 
So ist's wenigstens schön Rund gewesen. 
Nächstes mal evtl bei 30.00 dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

Ja da hat ich nommal richtig Glück

G.


----------



## teatimetom (27. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab heut wiedermal genau bei Kilometer 28:00 am Tacho meine Funkeinheit am Oko verloren...
> G.


jetzt hast du schon extra ein Getriebebeik damit die Schaltung keine Probleme mehr macht - und dann Sowas 

Was lernen wir daraus ?  

Grüsse


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> j
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus ?
> 
> Grüsse



Einen Getriebetacho kaufen?!?...

G.


----------



## franzam (27. April 2012)

Hab noch ne defekt Tachowelle vom Unimog. Da reicht die Hälfte locker für dein Bike.

Wann warstn heut am OKO?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Hab noch ne defekt Tachowelle vom Unimog. Da reicht die Hälfte locker für dein Bike.
> 
> Wann warstn heut am OKO?



Ab Mittag bis Abend...ziemlich viele rumgedüst, mindestens über 40km, auf verschiedenen erlaubten Trails.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> auf verschiedenen erlaubten Trails.



ich musste heute auch mal die Schilder bewundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. April 2012)

Schilder werden wahrscheinlich noch mehr werden.
Mir ist nur die Logik des Staatsforsts nicht schlüssig: Naturschutzgesetz zum Sperren der Wege benützen mit der Begründung, dass zuviele Wanderer gestört/gefährdet werden

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die nicht vom Aussterben bedroht, oder als Rote Liste Art eingestuft


----------



## franzam (27. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ab Mittag bis Abend...ziemlich viele rumgedüst, mindestens über 40km, auf verschiedenen erlaubten Trails.
> 
> G.



War am Kreuzstein, Schneeberg und OKO. Ne Mädlestour suchen; hab mich aber dabei selbst überfordert -bin einfach nix mehr gewohnt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> War am Kreuzstein, Schneeberg und OKO. Ne Mädlestour suchen; hab mich aber dabei selbst überfordert -bin einfach nix mehr gewohnt



Du hast dich auf einer Mädelstour überfordert....Franzams sind auch nimmer das was sie mal waren

Schilder sind schon wieder dezimiert worden, im Laufe des Tages....ganz offiziell Da sind sie wohl etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen
Selbst als Tourenbiker hätte man am Oko sonst nimmer fahren können

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. April 2012)

trotzdem müssen wir als Biker aufpassen, wenn jetzt wieder alle fröhlich den 5*-DH runterblasen und Wanderer (fast) umfahren macht's das nicht einfacher für die offizielle Strecke etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2012)

Eman, suchst du immernoch ein Trailbike.
Schau das hier hat bekommt zur Zeit überall bestnoten, egal ob bergauf, bergab oder trailheizial....und der Wäid fährts auch...aber kein Sonderangebot


[ame="http://vimeo.com/40560345"]Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2012)

Oh...verdammt wars falsche Video...sollte ein Slayervideo werden...aber des Video ist auch gut

G:


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eman, suchst du immernoch ein Trailbike.
> G.



*Ich *such eines. Ich hab eines gefunden. Ich trau mich nur noch nicht. dann lachen alle-


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> *Ich *such eines. Ich hab eines gefunden. Ich trau mich nur noch nicht. dann lachen alle-



...du hast ein Trailbike....du suchts nur ein CC Bike in der Hoffnung das das dann die Berge alleine hochfährt

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...du hast ein Trailbike....du suchts nur ein CC Bike in der Hoffnung das das dann die Berge alleine hochfährt
> 
> G.



richtigtut es ja auch, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2012)

Na, das in dem Video mim Wäid und Wänderhäm wäre ja dann das richtige Fahrrad für dich...so eine CC Möhre

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (28. April 2012)

welches Rad steht eh schon fest  nur die Umsetzung der Finanzierung nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eman, suchst du immernoch ein Trailbike.
> Schau das hier hat bekommt zur Zeit überall bestnoten, egal ob bergauf, bergab oder trailheizial....und der Wäid fährts auch...aber kein Sonderangebot
> 
> 
> ...



 Hmm welches sag ...

Ich frag mich grad, was ich hier eigentlich mache ... Daheim is Sommer ... 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?h40dwu
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> welches Rad steht eh schon fest  nur die Umsetzung der Finanzierung nicht



Fleissig Arbeiten *fg*


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tpxec1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (28. April 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eman, suchst du immernoch ein Trailbike.
> Schau das hier hat bekommt zur Zeit überall bestnoten, egal ob bergauf, bergab oder trailheizial....und der Wäid fährts auch...aber kein Sonderangebot
> G.



Jaja die Rocky Mountain Schüsseln  Stadler Bikes mittlerweile  
Seit meinem Switch,  das mich nicht mal 2 Jahre überlebt hat, und DANN nicht auf Garantie ausgetauscht wurde, hasse ich die Bude noch mehr als Facebook (Das heisst schon ziemlich ) ABER wenigstens war der Rahmen ja damals richtig GÜNSTIG 

Eman:
what makes you dienstags ? bzw: Montags ? 
Ich hab den Plan entweder In Regensburg  eine Tour für den Dav zu Guiden / mitfahren 
oder OBI Cup in Abensberg... hast Lust auf eines von beiden ?
Grüsse TÖHM


----------



## OLB EMan (28. April 2012)

Ich werd da immer noch im Schnee spielen  wenns klappt wildspitze am Dienstag 

Bist das we drauf am Geißkopf?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2waart
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teatimetom (28. April 2012)

ah ok !
bei mir hats grade so 29,5 Grad, tu mich schwer mir noch Skitouren vorzustellen 

Hab schon vor die Geisskopf eröffnung mitzunehmen... man könnte evtl sogar zusammen fahren


----------



## Landus (28. April 2012)

Die offizielle Oko-Strecke ist jetzt ja direkt mal flowiger geworden, sehr schön Hat mich heute sehr positiv überrascht  Wenn jetzt noch der ein oder andere Kicker ne gescheite Landung bekommt, wärs noch schöner.


----------



## steviegee (28. April 2012)

Gibts von den Trails der Lettenbrüder vom Schneeberg eigentlich irgendwo gpx Daten oder genauere Beschreibungen etc!? 

Lg Stevie


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm welches sag ...



Ne des neue Slayer soll doch die volle Trailrakete sein Geo- und Fahrwerkstechnisch...mit allem drum und dran. Und wär zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein funktionierendes System für dich

@Timteetom: Mein 2tes Switch ist nimmer gerissen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. April 2012)

@eman
na, hast dich heut am berg halten können oder seit ihr ordentlich verblasen worden?


----------



## Stoawichtl (30. April 2012)

ur-anus schrieb:


> servus,
> vielen dank!
> da der püttnerstrail gerade offenbar nicht so toll ist, werd ich mal die haberstein, luisenburg variante probieren.
> schönen gruß




Ouhhh, Kacke, Püttnerstrail, war seitdem nich mehr dort, aber hört sich nicht gut an 
Ja, probiers mal. Fährst zwar ein Stück entgegen deiner geplanten Himmelsrichtung, aber der Weg ist doch das Ziel, oder ??? .
Laß mal bei Gelegenheit ein kleines Statement hören.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> na, hast dich heut am berg halten können oder seit ihr ordentlich verblasen worden?



Hehe ... Diese Hochtour wird unter Erfahrungsgewinn verbucht 

Montag war aber schön 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zxw4wn
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ah ok !
> bei mir hats grade so 29,5 Grad, tu mich schwer mir noch Skitouren vorzustellen
> 
> Hab schon vor die Geisskopf eröffnung mitzunehmen... man könnte evtl sogar zusammen fahren



Geißkopf ... Schaun mer mal ...

Skitour ... Ja ... Weiß nicht was einen da reiten muss, um bei 29 grad daheim im hochgebirge auf 3300m bei föhnsturm über nen Joch zu krabbeln ...

Aber irgendwie war's geil 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dj3d4j
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was einen da reiten muss, um bei 29 grad daheim im hochgebirge auf 3300m bei föhnsturm über nen Joch zu krabbeln ...




weil du immer mit de falschen Leut unterwegs bist


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2012)

Iiiihhhh...alles voll Schnee...gräßlich Da lob ich mir das Microbergklima ...am Abend endlich auch ohne Pollen





G.

[Send from my Internet Direkt Camera System using Tapatalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> weil du immer mit de falschen Leut unterwegs bist


 
falscher ort, net falsche leut ... aber ort war nicht änderbar und samstag / montag warn ja gut 

das vid schau ich net an


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Mai 2012)

soderla-der andi und der otti sind auch wieder da...

wetter war zwar nicht wie angesagt, aber wir hatten immer glück...erst als wir unsere belohnungsweizen in riva bestellt hatten gab's immer platzregen 

über die trails brauch ich nix sagen, da gibts eh keine worte, aber mir wurden einige dinge endlich nachvollziehbar klar, zum beispiel die sache mit den "ich nehm dann auch noch ein paar flaschen" und diese ominöse kletteraktion  ...

hoffentlich klappt der kurztrip nochmal mit allen von uns!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Mai 2012)

Das nächste lange WE kommt ja  wie schaut's da aus ? 

Na wie schaut's denn mal mit radlfahrn in rgbg aus ?

yt ... Hehe oh je ... Schaun mer mal ob das jemals kommt ...

Jetz geht's gleich mit licht die winzerer Höhen runter 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5ba5ws
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das nächste lange WE kommt ja  wie schaut's da aus ?
> 
> Na wie schaut's denn mal mit radlfahrn in rgbg aus ?



meine karre steht mal wieder in erdbeerdorf und kommt nicht durch den TÜV  fahr jetzt dann mit nem Kollegen heim und übernehm das auto von meinen eltern. oh mei.
bin gestern früh um 5:30 in die arbeit gradelt, bei todes-wolkenbruch und wieder heim, so wie heut früh. ohmei ohmei...

das nächste lange wochenend...na, ich bestell vorsichtshalber doch mal neue reifen, sieht so aus, als hätt ich nochmal "frei" 

@trailbike: was hältste denn von diese santa cruz-dingern? da sehn doch einige ganz gängig aus? aber die, die funktioniern, sind wieder teuer...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> yt ... Hehe oh je ... Schaun mer mal ob das jemals kommt ...



Gibts eigentlich irgendwo nen Thraed wo man mitlesen kann wie bei den Betroffenen der Unmut steigt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> meine karre steht mal wieder in erdbeerdorf und kommt nicht durch den TÜV  fahr jetzt dann mit nem Kollegen heim und übernehm das auto von meinen eltern. oh mei.
> bin gestern früh um 5:30 in die arbeit gradelt, bei todes-wolkenbruch und wieder heim, so wie heut früh. ohmei ohmei...


 
japp .. oh mei oh mei oh je mi ne 

bin morgen wohl am gk .. und sonntag at home ... aber da regnets eh 

wie schauts eigentlich am okopf aus? wurd die strecke jetz ganz kaputt gebaut oder passts?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo nen Thraed wo man mitlesen kann wie bei den Betroffenen der Unmut steigt
> 
> G.


 
gesichtsbuch ...

und hier  ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546816&page=23

zum glück hab ich nen radl


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2012)

Strecke ist jetzt im Märchenwald wieder flowiger.

Dann wollmer mal dann schaun was die so schreiben um sich dran zu ergötzen 


Juhuuu, Beitrag 4500....ganz regulär


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Strecke ist jetzt im Märchenwald wieder flowiger.
> 
> Dann wollmer mal dann schaun was die so schreiben um sich dran zu ergötzen
> 
> ...



Als nächstes brennts dann im Lager


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Als nächstes brennts dann im Lager



Naja, die von Pinion machens auch net besser. Da werden wohl die Meisten, wenn überhaupt, erst zum Ende der Saison was zum Radeln haben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2012)

Pinionkäufer haben eh mehrere Räder ... Yt Hüpfer net unbedingt  ... Is halt schon tragisch für manchen


----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, die von Pinion machens auch net besser. Da werden wohl die Meisten, wenn überhaupt, erst zum Ende der Saison was zum Radeln haben
> 
> G.



Hast etwa eins in der Warteschlange?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Pinionkäufer haben eh mehrere Räder ... Yt Hüpfer net unbedingt  ... Is halt schon tragisch für manchen



Kann man halt nichts machen wenn das Schiff kaputt geht...krasse Ausrede
Aber noch besser ist ja netmal zu wissen in welchen Hafen das kaputte Schiff einläuft...nur noch gut

@Fränzäm: Ne 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (5. Mai 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soderla-der andi und der otti sind auch wieder da...
> 
> wetter war zwar nicht wie angesagt, aber wir hatten immer glück...erst als wir unsere belohnungsweizen in riva bestellt hatten gab's immer platzregen
> 
> ...



hatte au noch paar Otti  
1 oktober woche sollen wir kommen hat der walter gesagt 
gibt au nen neuen trail " anaconda " 10 km wald trail 
hat bloß net mit dem shuttle geklappt am donnerstag 
dafür aber gestern " skull " da macht der downhiller sinn 
und ging voll ab


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2012)

Ja der Annaconda soll ganz schön sein. Wäre mal wieder ein Grund doch nommal da runter zu fahren

Habs heut geschafft net nur von oben naß zu werden Dachte der Weg geht von oben kommend gerade durch den Bach, dabei biegt er direkt davor weg

Wieder was gelernt. Niemals blind in einen Fluß fahren wo man nicht sieht wie tief er ist In Kniehöhe mußt ich dann absteigen
Aber das Rad war danach richtig optisch sauberer





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2012)

Unscheinbare Gewässer können tief sein


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2012)

...ab mit dir ins YT Wartezimmer 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2012)

Wo warst denn unterwegs??


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

besitzt der Wartezimmerwarter jetzt eine Gravitycard oder hat er sich ne Punktekarte gekauft ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

Hättest gesichtsbuch würdest es wissen 

Ich bin jetz voll erkältet ... Hab am Freitag Abend schon deutlich was bemerkt das was kommt ... Aber geisskopf musst halt sein ... Sonntag auf jeden Out of Order 

Hehe ... Und Gott sei dank sitz ich net im Wartezimmer fest   ...


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Mai 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung!!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wo warst denn unterwegs??



Nur ne kleine Frischluftschnapprunde bei Bigrü. War sogar recht schön und das bissle tröpfeln war null Problemo, weils auch recht warm war
War auch mal an dem Stollen bei der 303 und so in der Gegend...


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Mai 2012)

@peter:  hört sich gut an! jap, ich hätt's da auch noch ein paar Tage länger ausgehalten 

naja, da tu mer gleich mal ALLE (wahrscheinlich bins dann eh ich wieder, der ausfällt) den Herst ins Auge fassen!

@eMan: gute Besserung!! 

wollt ich noch was? ah ja-übernächstes Wochenend Bozen oder Vinschgau ?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

Im Wartezimmer geht's ja voll ab 

@stawold
Herbst gardasee ... So lange im vorraus planen wir doch net ... Hehe 

Übernächstes we ... Hmm ja, warum net mal ins vinschgau ... Bozen warn mer ja erst ... Höheres Gebirge geht noch net (Brixen usw is noch dicht).

Ansonsten gehts mir heut gar net mal so schlecht wie befürchtet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettenpeter (6. Mai 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @peter:  hört sich gut an! jap, ich hätt's da auch noch ein paar Tage länger ausgehalten
> 
> naja, da tu mer gleich mal ALLE (wahrscheinlich bins dann eh ich wieder, der ausfällt) den Herst ins Auge fassen!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (6. Mai 2012)

Otti 

das du den lago net vergessen tust 

da bist mit dem Andi rumgefahren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Mai 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> Otti
> 
> das du den lago net vergessen tust
> 
> da bist mit dem Andi rumgefahren



ohja-wird mir noch ne zeitlang im kopf rumschwirren 

edit: dieser yt-thread...oh mei. wie immer sind da wirklich nur die spezialisten unterwegs. krasses pferd!


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ohja-wird mir noch ne zeitlang im kopf rumschwirren


 
gardasee hat schon was ... 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> edit: dieser yt-thread...oh mei. wie immer sind da wirklich nur die spezialisten unterwegs. krasses pferd!


 
hehe ja ... fast peinlich so nen ding zu haben. aber eigentlich muss man sich da schon drüber aufregen ... die haben nen halbes jahr zeit gehabt. ich bin man gespannt obs am 1. juni da steht


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

... macht sie fertig 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578499


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2012)

Das wäre ja mal wohl deine Aufgabe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

ne franzam kann das besser ...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

@jörg ... da ich gesehen hab du schreibst im foto des tages thema ...

sicher das foto is net schlecht ... aber was soll an diesem foto der aha effekt sein ... diese selbstbeweihräucherung des forumteams nervt wirklich langsam ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1108271


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

War nur Zufall...aber bin halt der Meinung, entweder oder, und net, entweder, und wenns uns net paßt, oder...oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne franzam kann das besser ...



mein Kondition is absolut im Keller und fahrtechnisch fühl ich mich auch wie ein Dilettant.

...und mein Ego leidet immer so, wenn mir andauernd die Frauen um die Ohren fahren 


also mußt doch EMan herhalten


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Mai 2012)

schaut doch lieber erstmal wie sie aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. Mai 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> schaut doch lieber erstmal wie sie aussieht


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

@ÄlienHändStefan: Am Nagler See ein Auto stehen zu haben hat was von der Kösser kommend. Gute 350Hms Singletrail bis zum Endpunkt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2012)

Japp des hat wirklich was... 
Der Weg bis dahin ist echt a schöner Abschluss


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2012)

@stefan ... Na hast dein radl schon ?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Ne er sitzt im Wartezimmer eine Tür weiter links von dir

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne er sitzt im Wartezimmer eine Tür weiter links von dir
> 
> G.


 


ich sitz aber net drin ... da is nur nen platz reserviert 

heut singlespeedantrieb renoviert ...
Ein Jahr nagt da ganz schon am Kettenblatt. is aber wohl mehr die Halflinkkette schuld


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2012)

Laß dich mit dem Kettenblatt oben bloß net erwischen Wurfsterne sin in Deutschland verboten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2012)

orange ketten auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (9. Mai 2012)

ja leck  geputzt hast dus auch noch


----------



## franzam (11. Mai 2012)

immerhin zumindest Kette und Ritzel


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2012)

heut oder morgen wer unterwegs? bin im lande


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2012)

...werd nach der Arbeit mal an den Oko schauen...so war mein vorbestimmter Plan...den ich ausführen werde
Heute kannst auch kostenlos Cube´s zamschreddern

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2012)

Hab schon mit'm Andi gesprochen ... Für'n okopf bin ich heut zu spät dran ... Fahr kösseine ... Da war ich auch schon lang nimmer


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab schon mit'm Andi gesprochen ... Für'n okopf bin ich heut zu spät dran ... Fahr kösseine ... Da war ich auch schon lang nimmer



Kannst ja Kösseine Ochsenkopf fahren..zu spät dran kann man doch nur da sein wo man selber rauf fahren muß
Oder fahr Ochsenkopf mit dem Tourenrad...viel besser als mim Dhler

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2012)

...da fällt mir noch dazu ein das es dir Tourenräder ja heut sogar umsonst gibt Und du würdest locker OkoGötheKarchesNuHardFichSeeOko in einer h schaffen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2012)

hehe ... nen cube will ich eh net  und für oko göthe is ja nen gesperrter M-Weg dazwischen 

ich fahr jetz mal kösseine  bin eh immer noch net ganz gesund leider 

kannst ja morgen mit schneeberg okopf fahrn


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2012)

Also morgen Klassikrunde wär i a dabei...


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Mai 2012)

Hmmm....


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Was is das ?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2012)

Wohl irgendwo ab Fichtelbrg, weil mir gestern beim Heimfahren 23678 Feuerwehrautos entgegengekommen sind

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht das Schwimmbad....also die Therme

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Schwimmbad....also die Therme
> 
> G.



das würde Fichtelberg viel Zirkus ersparen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> das würde Fichtelberg viel Zirkus ersparen




Ja, war auch mein erster Gedanke
Nach einem kurzen FB Besuch weiß ich nun das es die Therme ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Mai 2012)

Japp ist die Therme...
Muss wohl ein total brutal Aufguss gewesen sein 

Jetzt wird natürlich die Gerüchteküche zum brodeln gebracht. 
Ich verkneif mit da mal jedliche Aussage darüber!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Mai 2012)

wahnsinn-jap-witzig, hier am frühstückstisch bei meinen eltern brodelt schon die gerüchteküche

wenn ihr heut fahrt, dann unterhaltet euch doch bitte mal über nächstes wochenende -> vinschgau


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Brandsanierung nennt man das 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cw34ea
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub eher "warmer Abriss". Das Geld für den dauerhaften Unterhalt eines Thermalbades hat FB eh nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher "warmer Abriss". Das Geld für den dauerhaften Unterhalt eines Thermalbades hat FB eh nicht.



Was hat FaceBook damit zu tun 

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2012)

Facebook hätte zumindest genug Kohle um ganz Fichtelberg zu Sanieren


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Zumindest haben sie genügend daten viele Leute zu erpressen, die die Sanierung dann kostenlos machen 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kqfbn5
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (13. Mai 2012)

gibts bei euch pläne fürs lange wochenende?


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp ist die Therme...
> 
> Ich verkneif mit da mal jedliche Aussage darüber!!



der Kommentar meiner Tochter dazu war:

_-"Naja, dann haben sie jetzt halt ein Freibad _ _Gehn wir da mal hin?_"


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Mai 2012)

@leo:theoretisch ja-ich bin nur immer zu blöd zum telefonieren. bin auch immer noch unterwegs, dauert noch ein, zwei stunden, bis ich daheim bin...

sagt mal einer was zur OHL-Planung Vinschgau...hast heut mal die lage gecheckt, eman? 

Jörg??

Stefan??

Klabauter??

Speedy??

Kilkenny??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. Mai 2012)

Hm vinschgau was isn da fürn Bike gefragt? 
Glaub mein DHler ist noch nicht bis Mittwoch da? 

Ansonsten hab ich noch kein Urlaub genommen was aber theoretisch noch möglich wär...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2012)

Vinschgau is opti für dein radl ... Dhler eher übertrieben


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

Puh mußte gestern noch mit 2 Karbonradfahrern am Abend nommal auf den Okogipfel treten

Bei mir schauts des WoEnd eher net mit Weiterwegfahren aus

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei mir schauts des WoEnd eher net mit Weiterwegfahren aus
> 
> G.



Tagestour?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Tagestour?



Tagestour liegt schon näher im Möglichkeitsbereich 
Aber bei den Begriffen Franzam+Tagestour fällt mir spontan die Kombi Athemnot+Erschöpfungszustand ein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tagestour liegt schon näher im Möglichkeitsbereich
> Aber bei den Begriffen Franzam+Tagestour fällt mir spontan die Kombi Athemnot+Erschöpfungszustand ein
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2012)

heute ist montag und ihr wollt jetzt schon tatsächlich einen plan für donnerstag machen? 

vinschgau scheint gesetzt zu sein. welche räder soll ich denn mitnehmen? würde gerne auch mal ein wenig bergauf radeln, falls die kontitionsbremsen da nix dagegen haben, aber sind wohl gar keine dabei.  
wie schaut es mit unterkunft aus?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

ich hasse doch mein bergaufradl ...  aber hatt schon gedacht nennenswert bergauf zu fahrn 

is dir zwar sicher zu teuer... aber die feierabendtour wär gesetzt 
http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/news/2012/05/seilbahn_st_martin_latsch_biker_offen.php


ansonsten is vinschgau net unbedingt gesetzt  können auch maribor oder wildbad oder todtnau ... heheh 

unterkunft scheint noch kein problem zu sein .. hab vorhin mal geschaut


----------



## speedy_j (14. Mai 2012)

na ja, man kann ja dann immer noch ein wenig höher radeln. mehr als einmal geht ja nicht pro tag. um mal noch mehr verwirrung zu stiften, lac blanc hat auch wieder offen.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

lac blanc hatt ich schon im kopf ... keine angst  

aber ich denk da is zuviel los


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hasse doch mein bergaufradl ...



 solche töne vom eman?? 


Jöööag wie wärs in nächster Zeit mal wieder mit ner gepflegten Steinwaldrunde??  also keinen Stress, irgendwann die Saison halt


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

schu2000 schrieb:


> solche töne vom eman??



Die Betonung liegt auf radl


----------



## GuiGui (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich probiers nochmal,
Vinschgau klingt gut, aber zwei Bikes mitnehmen wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

GuiGui .. hä?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2012)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jöööag wie wärs in nächster Zeit mal wieder mit ner gepflegten Steinwaldrunde??  also keinen Stress, irgendwann die Saison halt



Jepp, eine komplette Steinwaldrunde könnmer mal wieder drehen. Da gibts auch noch mehr Aspiranten die da gerne dabei wären
Wichtig ist das man das ganze mit den Öffnungszeiten vom Zrenner harmoniert....sonst wäre die Kaffeestelle an völlig irrationalen Orten

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> GuiGui .. hä?



ich sag nur saalbach, jetzt dürftes es wieder geklingelt haben.

wie ist denn der aktuelle stand, habt ihr euch mal zusammen telefoniert ... wer mit wem und überhaupt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuiGui (15. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> GuiGui .. hä?



"x-line" Jetzt aber, oder.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Mai 2012)

andi fällt raus, sagt er grad, jörg wohl auch aber ich erwisch ihn eh nicht (eine nittendorfer/regensburger nummer hat mal bei dir angerufen)-nur der stefan lässt sich vielleicht noch auf die gute seite der macht ziehn


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2012)

Ach du warst das...na dann sind ja wieder alle unter sich die netmal ausländisches Wasser vertragen 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wildbad


da würde ich euch evtl. auch besuchen kommen


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> da würde ich euch evtl. auch besuchen kommen


 
brauch mer nur mal was ausmachen ... wildbad is gravitycardgebiet


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

der PLAN !!

vinschgau ...
anreise donnerstag früh
jeweils eine tour am tag + abschluß die eine erlaubte liftfahrt 

@GuiGui ... kapiert  saalbach ... ok  könntest ja öfter was schreiben, dann könnt ichs mir merken
-> ohne zwei räder wirds bei dem plan schwierig glaub ich


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2012)

einverstanden, wobei der guigui die sachen da auch mit seinem einen rad abdecken kann. fahrtechnisch ist er ja schon knapp über einer krücke. ;-)

hast du eine karte, oder soll ich noch eine holen? meine meran-karte geht bis naturns.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Mai 2012)

hab ne kompass-karte vorhin gekauft-deckt das gesamte gebiet unter- und obervinschgau rund um latsch ab. Maßstab 1:50 000.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

ich hab die tabacco 45 : latsch und 04 Schnalstal ... 

die 43: vinschgau fehlt mir ... aber denk das reicht was wir haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2012)

GuiGui schrieb:


> "x-line" Jetzt aber, oder.


 
fährst jetz eigentlich mit?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Mai 2012)

soderla-hmm, da fahrn wir eigentlich knapp an kilkenny's haustür vorbei, ohne wenigstens mal anzuklopfen. vielleicht klappt's ja am sonntag abend-wärst da da?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2012)

Japp ... Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht  verkehrstechnisch wird's aber auf der Route sicherlich grauselig am sonntag


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2012)

Meinst es gibt viele Geisterfahrer


Schönen Urlaub

[Send fom my Taptalk Arbeitsplotz]


G.


----------



## BeroBionicon (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Da ich zu meinen NRW-Schulferien Zeiten meinem Patenonkel in Bayreuth einen Besuch abstatten werde wollte ich nicht wieder nach Hause bevor ich den Ochsenkopf auch mal auf 2 Rädern runter geballert bin.
Jedenfalls hab ich mal a weng umgeschaut und bin aufs Bullheadhouse gestoßen.
Was mich derzeitig interessiert: Gibt's Videos von euch die den aktuellen Strekenverlauf zeigen? Ich fahre eigentlich mehr Freeride (Specialized Sx Trail) als Downhill und überlege mir mein Bike mit zu nehmen oder mir eins zu leihen... Das einzige Video das ich finden kann ist schon 3 Jahre alt...
Gruss
Bero


----------



## franzam (16. Mai 2012)

z.B.:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1hVWV3RHeo"]Singletrail Ochsenkopf (GoProHD)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

einfach googeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Mai 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> vielleicht klappt's ja am sonntag abend-wärst da da?



für meine Lieblingsstrolche doch immer 

@Mietzi: das es im Mai nochmal schneien könnt hat ich vorm Umzug letztes Jahr in meinem Alpenromantikrausch iwi völlig ausgeblendet


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2012)

Was echt lustiges Bei Mercedes kann man wohl sagen "Denn sie wissen nicht was sue tun"
Und wem fällts auf 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh-mgrNCl0c"]Nico Rosberg Triathlon Cannes 2012: Nach PlattfuÃ war Ende...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Mai 2012)

Alter, wer Fox Gabeln verkehrt herum einbaut der **********************


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Mai 2012)

Mir ists auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen... 
Au weia...


----------



## RolandMC (20. Mai 2012)

Ohne Worte!?


----------



## lettenpeter (20. Mai 2012)

wer hat den teppich aus meinem wohnzimmer gerollt 

am vertride  mein i 


ps gibt au leut bei benz die wissen wie die gabel reinkommt


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2012)

hmm ... na alle wieder heile daheim?
latsch war schön ... und anstrengend  meine gehasste schrottkiste (corsair) hat nochmal einiges leisten müssen 

@stefan ... wo bleibtn nen foto von deinem radl? ich hab noch immer netmal ne Tracking Nummer EMail


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... na alle wieder heile daheim?
> latsch war schön ... und anstrengend  meine gehasste schrottkiste (corsair) hat nochmal einiges leisten müssen
> 
> @stefan ... wo bleibtn nen foto von deinem radl? ich hab noch immer netmal ne Tracking Nummer EMail



Er war übriegens schon 3mal am Oko damit...er wird noch zum richtigen Downhiller
Wobei beim 2ten mal, wars eher ein kurzes Vergnügen

Haste jetzt schon ein neues Tourenradl ausgesucht???


G.


----------



## speedy_j (21. Mai 2012)

rückfahrt ist bis auf eine engstelle sehr flüssig gelaufen. und diese war nicht am gefürchteten reschenpass. jetzt heisst es wieder: rad modifizieren


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> rückfahrt ist bis auf eine engstelle sehr flüssig gelaufen. und diese war nicht am gefürchteten reschenpass. jetzt heisst es wieder: rad modifizieren



Was haste denn wieder für Spezialdefekte gehabt???

...und was macht eigentlich dein Getriebeprojekt


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2012)

Geht Pfingsten was ? Mein YT wird wohl ewig net kommen 

Hab grad mal wieder Kartfahren überlebt 

Radl ... Das Norco vom Guido is ganz schön 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xmr3ho
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

Kannst ja dann gleich auf 27,5 umsteigen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Mai 2012)

Musste doch weng Geheimtraining machen 

Soderla da ists


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2012)

@stefan:  sehr schön! sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus!

@ohl: vinschgau ---> 

...ich muss nur mal wieder an meinen nerven arbeiten...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Musste doch weng Geheimtraining machen
> 
> Soderla da ists



Schön


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

...ganz ungebraten 

G:


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2012)

lb jörg schrieb:


> ...ganz ungebraten :d
> 
> g:



hä?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

Es ist Raw

Ja das Norco wäre eine wirkliche Alternative, aber eigentlich wäre dann das Rocky im Datail schöner...oder eigentlich ist beides gleich

G.


----------



## speedy_j (22. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste denn wieder für Spezialdefekte gehabt???
> 
> ...und was macht eigentlich dein Getriebeprojekt
> 
> ...




defekte hatte ich eigentlich gar keine. nicht mal einen platten, musste nur zwischenpumpen aus faulheit das loch zu suchen.
hab aber eine rohloffführung und das bionicon teil ans intense geschraubt. das funktioniert noch nicht optimal.

getriebe: fehlt momentan noch das geld, aber bei gelegenheit werde ich es mir mal in echt anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> .
> 
> getriebe: fehlt momentan noch das geld, aber bei gelegenheit werde ich es mir mal in echt anschauen.



Ja sowas kann man erst kaufen wenn man es auch bezahlt....naja, schau den Emän an der machts genau umgekehrt

G.


----------



## Landus (22. Mai 2012)

Soo, vor wenigen Minuten hab ich meiner Sau einen Spielgefährten bestellt In ca. 4 Wochen ists dann hoffentlich soweit
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v2


Fanes als "Touren-Bike", und die Wildsau wird dann zum reinen "Bergab-Park-Bike" umgebastelt.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja sowas kann man erst kaufen wenn man es auch bezahlt....naja, schau den Emän an der machts genau umgekehrt
> 
> G.



Sei net so gemein zu mir 

Ich Sitz jetz im Biergarten und es wird gleich regnen ... Bin damit genug bestraft 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?w1vrd1
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sei net so gemein zu mir
> 
> Ich Sitz jetz im Biergarten und es wird gleich regnen ... Bin damit genug bestraft
> 
> ...




Ein Bier hab ich auch gerade...aber im Garten regnets schon.
Haste jetzt schon ne Trackingnummer?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Bier hab ich auch gerade...aber im Garten regnets schon.
> Haste jetzt schon ne Trackingnummer?
> 
> G.



War ganz schön nass gestern 

Trackingnummer ... Japp ...


----------



## speedy_j (23. Mai 2012)

seit wann könnt ihr denn sächsisch?

http://www.mtb-news.de.saxophone.parallelnetz.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497920&page=185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Der Eman hat ein neues Rad...der Eman hat ein neues Rad....

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Mai 2012)

Haben die Franken nicht geliefert und er hat sich ein Demo gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, das wenn ich von der Kösser zurück bin, hier ein paar anständige Fotos aufgetaucht sind

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2012)

Was braucht man Fotos wenn man das Original auf der ersten geheimen Testrunde sehen kann

G.


----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2012)

wieviele Tage wird es funzen?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Mai 2012)

Hmm und, wo sind etz die Bilder??


----------



## teatimetom (25. Mai 2012)

ich habs schon gesehen 
musst nochmal gucken


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was braucht man Fotos wenn man das Original auf der ersten geheimen Testrunde sehen kann
> 
> G.



Japp ... Wie klein die Welt doch is 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

Erste Abfahrt GK -> DEG erledigt  ... Früh am morgen hat was 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?metd1q
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Erste Abfahrt GK -> DEG erledigt  ... Früh am morgen hat was
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



Sauber... 
Dacht du bist im Lande. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sauber...
> Dacht du bist im Lande. ??



Er war nur kurz hier um mir sein Rad zu zeigen 

G:


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Er war nur kurz hier um mir sein Rad zu zeigen
> 
> G:



Ne... Erste Ausfahrt koesseine is Pflicht ... Wenns die übersteht schaut's schon mal net schlecht aus 

So und jetz muss ich nochmal rauf aufm Berg zum Auto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2012)

So ähnlich ist's bei mir a. 
Ich muss jetzt nochmal drüber übern Berg zum Auto....


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

Das radl hält ... 2x gk -> deg und 7x Lift  ... No Probs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das radl hält ... 2x gk -> deg und 7x Lift  ... No Probs



2x gk-> deg...hmm, wieviel höhenmeter bist denn denn da wieder gestrampelt? schön, schön...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

Ausreichend viele 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So ähnlich ist's bei mir a.
> Ich muss jetzt nochmal drüber übern Berg zum Auto....



Ich sehe dir wars langweilig beim Eislutschen am See

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich sehe dir wars langweilig beim Eislutschen am See
> 
> G.



Und Ausreden hat er auch schon wieder bezüglich geisskopf 

Da wir ja scheinbar machen müssen ... Wie schaut's fronleichnam aus ?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Wie schaut's fronleichnam aus ?



Immer diese Fachbegriffe...und des auch noch von einem Heiden...nimm dafür die technische Ausdrucksweise in Zahlen. Dann weiß jeder wann du meinst

@Popefan: Hatte heute am Schluß auch noch 35km am Tacho stehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Immer diese Fachbegriffe...und des auch noch von einem Heiden...nimm dafür die technische Ausdrucksweise in Zahlen. Dann weiß jeder wann du meinst
> 
> G.



Fronleichnam ist ein römisch katholischer Feiertag, der in einigen deutschen Bundesländern gesetzlich als Feiertag festgeschrieben ist.
Das Fronleichnamsfest findet genau zehn Tage nach Pfingsten statt und fällt somit immer auf den zweiten Donnerstag nach Pfingsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

Was ist Pfingsten???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

Das was morgen is


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2012)

Was, Klettern ist Pfingsten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2012)

Oh mei... 
Jörg, da Eman meint happy Kadaver 

Hm was würd denn anstehen ??


----------



## speedy_j (26. Mai 2012)

@eman
was ist denn das für ein hobel? da ist doch eine bos gabel drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131211
Nen Dacia halt


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hm was würd denn anstehen ??



Noch nix


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131211
> Nen Dacia halt



die werden sich auch an kopf gegriffen haben. hat noch nicht mal das eigentliche und bestellt sich schon ein anderes. 

na dann wollen wir mal schauen, was es aushält.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Mai 2012)

Wie sind denn die Planungen für heute?? 
Wer Lust auf ne kleine Tour?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2012)

Muß der Ane heute wieder mal das Fahren beibringen...tsss. Die Tussi ist seit Ewigkeiten nimmer gefahren

G.


----------



## teatimetom (28. Mai 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die werden sich auch an kopf gegriffen haben. hat noch nicht mal das eigentliche und bestellt sich schon ein anderes.
> 
> na dann wollen wir mal schauen, was es aushält.



dacht ich mir auch, die sollten Ihn zum Kunden des Montas wählen 
Ende der Saison sollte dann feststehen ob man YT fahren kann, soferns beim MArkus hält


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß der Ane heute wieder mal das Fahren beibringen...tsss. Die Tussi ist seit Ewigkeiten nimmer gefahren
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2012)

TussiTussiTussiTussi....(Unendlichkeitsschleife)

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (28. Mai 2012)

Markus des fahren auf der deggendorf seite hat was 

trails ohne ende und was für schöne  bin ganz schön da rum gefahren 

von grafling wieder hoch is au net schwer 

war dann doch wieder soviel los am lift ...deswegen tour mit hanzz


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Mai 2012)

@Peter: nur bis Mittag, ab 2 war nix mehr los, selbst für den Sessel nur 2min warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (29. Mai 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Peter: nur bis Mittag, ab 2 war nix mehr los, selbst für den Sessel nur 2min warten.



hab scho gesehn das nachmittag weniger los war wo i wieder auf der hütten war 

aber egal ...samstag ja genug gefahrn mit lift unterstützung


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

weil es mich aus rechtlichen Gründen interessiert, könnte mal jemand ein Foto von dem Schild einstellen auf dem man den Text auch erkennen kann?







Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2012)

Hab ich auf meinem Puter, kann ich dir heute Abend reinstellen das lustige Schildchen

G.


----------



## sud (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei...


----------



## BuDDaH (29. Mai 2012)

von wann ist denn der Artikel bzw. das Schild?
Dachte die wären wieder abgebaut.


----------



## ole88 (29. Mai 2012)

von heute


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Mai 2012)

Der Artikel war vom 27.04.2012.

Gibt`s da noch mehr von den Schildern?


----------



## ole88 (29. Mai 2012)

das ist von heute
http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/1314738/details_8.htm


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Artikel war vom 27.04.2012.
> 
> Gibt`s da noch mehr von den Schildern?



So jetzt brauch ich ja nimmer

Sind bis auf einen Weg der jetzt noch mit 3 von den Schildern bestückt ist wieder weg.
Also theoretisch alles im grünen Bereich...besonders mit dieser Schildart

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Mai 2012)

Oh verdammt, ich bin nicht Killkenny...ich bin LB Jörg Immer diese Nichtauslokkerinnen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt ist alles wieder in Ordnung 

Hier nommal eines der Schildis






G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die aussagekräftigen Fotos.

Ich möchte nur ein paar Begriffe in den Raum werfen, über die es sich für alle, die dort unterwegs sind, nachzudenken lohnt:

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme
Vorrang der Fußgänger 
Fahren auf halbe Sicht
Spaß für alle

Zu den ersten dreien ist man gesetzlich verpflichtet - das vierte ist das Ziel


----------



## lettenpeter (29. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist alles wieder in Ordnung
> 
> Hier nommal eines der Schildis
> 
> ...



hab i selber noch gar net gesehn 

die frage is ..ist ein downhiller , mountainbiker ein fahrrad fahrer


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nur irgendwie ein "komisches" Gefühl bei dem abgebildeten Fahrrad und der Aussage: "benutzen Sie als Radfahrer die offizielle Downhillstrecke..."
Da würde ich mir dann tatsächlich das erste Mal berechtigt die Frage nach der Haftung stellen.


----------



## lettenpeter (29. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich habe nur irgendwie ein "komisches" Gefühl bei dem abgebildeten Fahrrad und der Aussage: "benutzen Sie als Radfahrer die offizielle Downhillstrecke..."



 so könnte man es au sehn 
sollten mal gleich die bergwacht auf der strecke in stellung bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (29. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Oh verdammt, ich bin nicht Killkenny...ich bin LB Jörg Immer diese Nichtauslokkerinnen
> 
> G.



naja bei den haaren is der unterschied net unbedingt zu erkennen


----------



## franzam (29. Mai 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> naja bei den haaren is der unterschied net unbedingt zu erkennen



Aber bei der Figur fällt mir schon ein deutlicher Unterschied auf...
...soll jetzt völlig Wertneutral sein 



zum  Art. 28
Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen

(1) 1. Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.

also Bremsen, Wanderer vorbei lassen (auch wenns den Flow stört)und ok ist es


----------



## lettenpeter (29. Mai 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber bei der Figur fällt mir schon ein deutlicher Unterschied auf...
> ...soll jetzt völlig Wertneutral sein
> 
> 
> ...




ok punkt 1 .... kann i bestätigen  

punkt 2 .... i persönlich hatte noch nie pro ..fast nie  
gibt ja immer welche die aus der reihe tanzen so oder so 
wer mit denkt weiß wann er wo und wie fahren kann


----------



## BuDDaH (30. Mai 2012)

naja. gibt auf youtube ein video wo einer vom ochsenkopf nen wanderweg runterhämmert und wo man die wanderer quasi "springen" sieht so darfs und solls halt wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

rücksichtnahme usw
-> das alles funktioniert so lang ... so lang die radlfahrer nicht mitm lift hochfahren. selbst der geduldigste Wanderer ist irgendwann genervt wenn der 20. radlfahrer kommt und im schlimmsten fall sieht er viele davon sogar 2 mal . Ohne fullfacehelm is dabei 100mal besser als mit -> eigene Erfahrung.

Bei hoher frequentierung kanns auf einem Wanderweg nur probleme geben, das is auch im vinschgau usw. so. Dabei ist es natürlich unter der woche kein problem / früh morgens / spät abends auch nicht. aber grad zu der zeit, wo auch die meisten dhler liftfahrn gehen halt auch die meisten wanderer dort.

Die Sperrung (egal ob die so auf die durchgeführte Art rechtmässig ist oder nicht) finde ich zuerst mal richtig. Besser wärs aber die Sperre zeitlich zu machen. Zum Beispiel Wochenende und feiertage von 10 bis 17 uhr ....


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

@Peter,Franz



@Mietz

zeitliche Sperrung:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Peter,Franz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




toller finde ich dass ich jetzt mit mir selber sprechen kann  freie Accountwahl..hat was Schizophrenes

oh, und was ich als LB Jörg schon lange mal schreiben wollte:

 Kilkenny, du fährst so supertoll Bergabradl..des der echte Wahnsinn 





lol:)


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> rücksichtnahme usw
> -> das alles funktioniert so lang ... so lang die radlfahrer nicht mitm lift hochfahren. selbst der geduldigste Wanderer ist irgendwann genervt wenn der 20. radlfahrer kommt und im schlimmsten fall sieht er viele davon sogar 2 mal . Ohne fullfacehelm is dabei 100mal besser als mit -> eigene Erfahrung.
> 
> Bei hoher frequentierung kanns auf einem Wanderweg nur probleme geben, das is auch im vinschgau usw. so. Dabei ist es natürlich unter der woche kein problem / früh morgens / spät abends auch nicht. aber grad zu der zeit, wo auch die meisten dhler liftfahrn gehen halt auch die meisten wanderer dort.
> ...



Hi,

Du bist sicher einer der vernünftigen Biker und auch Deine weiteren Ausführungen zeigen, dass Du Dich mit Verstand mit der Sache auseinandersetzt.

Dennoch verkennst Du leider die Tragweite Deiner Forderung. 

Es wäre ein Armutszeugnis für uns Mountainbiker, wenn es uns nicht gelänge uns so zu verhalten, dass eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Wanderwegen möglich ist. Auch wenn es den Wanderer nervt, muss er mit uns leben, genauso wie wir auf ihn Rücksicht nehmen müssen.

Man sollte auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass jeder, der die angesprochenen Wanderwege befahren will, Freerider oder Downhiller ist. Jemandem, der einfach eine nette Tour fahren will, entweder zum Downhill oder auf die Forststraße zu schicken, kann nicht in unserem Sinne sein.

Die Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts ist in Bayern ein sehr sensibles Thema und ich rate davon ab, Türen zu öffnen, von denen die zuständigen Behörden wohlwissentlich die Finger lassen.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Mai 2012)

Kurier schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen hat Winfried Pfahler den FÃ¼rstenbrunnensteig â auch als Winterwanderweg bekannt â fÃ¼r alle Radfahrer sperren lassen. Offiziell zumindest. âDie Beschwerden seitens der Wanderer wurden zu vieleâ, sagt Pfahler. Die Schilder, die jetzt am Eingang des Winterwanderweges stehen, weisen die Mountainbiker darauf hin, dass der Weg nicht fÃ¼r sie geeignet ist. âSo kann uns niemand vorwerfen, nichts gegen die Unfallgefahr getan zu habenâ, sagt Pfahler. Doch das ist alles. Denn der Forstbetriebsleiter weiÃ, dass das Betreten des Waldes streng genommen nur durch ein Verfahren nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz verboten werden kann. âTrotzdem, wir haben die MÃ¶glichkeit, Anzeige zu erstattenâ sagt Pfahler. Es geht ihm vor allem darum, Haftung auszuschlieÃen. Nun geriet die Sperrung zweier weiterer Wege ins GesprÃ¤ch, dem Blaupunktweg und dem Mittelweg. Der Forstbetrieb brachte Verbotsschilder an â und entfernte sie nach Widerstand seitens der Biker wieder. Doch die Debatte bleibt.
> 
> FÃ¼r Peter Hanke eine âabsolut unsinnige Aktionâ. Der Betreiber des Bullhead House in Fleckl sagt: âFair geht vor! Wenn jeder diese Regel beachtet, gibt es kein Problemâ.



Weil der gute Mann vom Forst es erwÃ¤hnt: 
Wer glaubt Ihr haftet, wenn ein Radfahrer einen FuÃgÃ¤nger auf dem Weg ummÃ¤ht?
Bestimmt nicht der Forst - egal, ob mit oder ohne Schild.
Haben die bei den Bayerischen Staatsforsten denn keine Juristen oder wenigstens einen, der sich mit dem Recht in ihrem Wald auskennt?

Mir schaudert, ob des Verhaltens des Forstbetriebs Fichtelberg.

brrr

Ciao

Roland


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du bist sicher einer der vernünftigen Biker und auch Deine weiteren Ausführungen zeigen, dass Du Dich mit Verstand mit der Sache auseinandersetzt.
> 
> ...



Das Problem an dem Weg ist halt das er direkt mit dem Lift als Strecke genutzt worden ist. Wenn ich dort eine Tour fahre wird niemand was dagegen haben da mal runterszurollen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dennoch verkennst Du leider die Tragweite Deiner Forderung.


 
Ich denke bei meiner zeitlichen Forderung nicht an eine generelle Regelung für Wanderwege. Es geht rein um kritische Wege die zum Beispiel nah am Lift liegen und eine gemeinsame Nutzung zu Stoßzeiten einfach nicht ohne Probleme zulassen. Ochsenkopf ist so ein Fall. Der Wanderweg ist quasi parallel zum Lift.

Besser wäre natürlich den Weg nur für Liftfahrer zu sperren, aber das wird so einfach nicht funktionieren.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Problem an dem Weg ist halt das er direkt mit dem Lift als Strecke genutzt worden ist. Wenn ich dort eine Tour fahre wird niemand was dagegen haben da mal runterszurollen
> 
> G.


 
Wie willst das dem unwissenden Wanderer klar machen, dass du Tour fährst, wenn der unten das Schild sieht und weiß das nen Radlfahrer da nicht fahren darf?


----------



## BuDDaH (30. Mai 2012)

also uns hier gehts ja wirklich noch generell gut... bin auch oft in BaWü unterwegs, wo Biken auf sämtlichen (Wald)Wegen unter zwei Meter Breite verboten ist.

Und wie ein Vorposter ja schon schrieb, es gehört eigentlich zum guten Ton, gegenseitig Rücksicht zu nehmen wenn man sich Strecken teilt -> Bei Wanderern langsam fahren und freundlich Grüßen hat noch niemanden geschadet und trägt auch wesentlich zur Akzeptanz bei.

Was definitiv nicht geht ist, sowas hier (so bei 1:40 - 2:00 min)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBvWJfSUMNw"]Bikepark Ochsenkopf n. offiz. "Freeridetrack" Nr. 2 komplett Helmetcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Jenseits der Strecke ist das schlicht und einfach rücksichtslos


----------



## lettenpeter (30. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Peter,Franz


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich denke bei meiner zeitlichen Forderung nicht an eine generelle Regelung für Wanderwege. Es geht rein um kritische Wege die zum Beispiel nah am Lift liegen und eine gemeinsame Nutzung zu Stoßzeiten einfach nicht ohne Probleme zulassen. Ochsenkopf ist so ein Fall. Der Wanderweg ist quasi parallel zum Lift.
> 
> Besser wäre natürlich den Weg nur für Liftfahrer zu sperren, aber das wird so einfach nicht funktionieren.



Mir ist schon klar was Du meinst.
Ich halte auch Regelungen wie bei St. Martin im Vinschgau unter Berücksichtigung der dortigen Rechtslage für vernünftig.

Die Rechtslage bei uns ist so, dass wir es durch unser Verhalten selbst in der Hand haben, unser Hobby von staatlichen Eingriffen frei zu halten.
Erst wenn wir zu blöd sind, um mit unseren Rechten vernünftig umzugehen, werden (auch temporäre) Sperrungen ein Thema.

Dazu kommt noch, wenn das mit den Sperrungen erst einmal einreißt, welcher Weg kommt dann als nächster?

Lasst und clever und vernünftig sein! 
Dann werden wir auch noch lange Freude an unserer Freiheit haben.

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## lettenpeter (30. Mai 2012)

sperrungen und verbote bringen doch nie was ...

reizt eher noch die leut ...is doch beim autofahren au net anders 

wen die zuständigen da oben etwas mitgedacht hätten 
würden sie dem oko noch 2 schmale wege gönnen 
und der park könnte sich park nennen und alle wären zufrieden 
dann wäre genug im angebot zum runter fahren 
und bei den ganzen schneisen und loipen im wald die immer mehr werden 
sollte des eigentlich kein pro sein


----------



## HANZZ08 (30. Mai 2012)

BuDDaH schrieb:


> Was definitiv nicht geht ist, sowas hier (so bei 1:40 - 2:00 min)
> 
> Bikepark Ochsenkopf n. offiz. "Freeridetrack" Nr. 2 komplett Helmetcam      - YouTube
> 
> Jenseits der Strecke ist das schlicht und einfach rücksichtslos



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist der auch hier im Forum vertreten...


----------



## Saddamchen (30. Mai 2012)

BuDDaH schrieb:


> Was definitiv nicht geht ist, sowas hier (so bei 1:40 - 2:00 min)
> 
> Bikepark Ochsenkopf n. offiz. "Freeridetrack" Nr. 2 komplett Helmetcam      - YouTube
> 
> Jenseits der Strecke ist das schlicht und einfach rücksichtslos



Also der Typ hat ja echt den A...offen. Jammerd auch noch rum, das ihm der Flow genommen wurde. Ohne Worte!!!
Das sich da die Leute beschweren kann ich voll verstehen.
Das hat nichts mit den unbelehrbaren "Motzki /Kleingärtner" Nervensägen zu tun, mit denen wir wohl alle schon die ein oder andere "nette" Diskussion geführt haben


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Rechtslage bei uns ist so, dass wir es durch unser Verhalten selbst in der Hand haben, unser Hobby von staatlichen Eingriffen frei zu halten.
> Erst wenn wir zu blöd sind, um mit unseren Rechten vernünftig umzugehen, werden (auch temporäre) Sperrungen ein Thema.



Genau das ist ja das Traurige daran. Die Lage wäre ja garnicht soweit eskaliert, hätten sich alle daran gehalten. Leider, wie schon von jmd gepostet, wird/wurden die Wanderwege ganz "selbstverständlich" von den Liftfahrern als "Alternativstrecken" benutzt. Früher Einzelfälle die nicht gestört haben, doch heute, durch die Masse - einfach so nichtmehr akzeptierbar. Nun rauschen halt 20 Radler da runter wo vorher 2 runtergefahren sind. Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich daran soviel ändern wird - ohne eine "offizielle" Regelung. Darunter leiden müssen natürlich die Tourenfahrer..entweder wirste auf die Forststraße verbannt - oder sollst auf die DH Strecke ausweichen, wo ich mich dann von den verbatzten Hobbyenduristen jagen lassen soll...

Eine Alternativlösung wie beispielsweise das Sperren der Wanderwege für Vollvisierhelmfahrer, oder eine generelles Fahrverbot beschränkt auf Tageszeiten (s. Emäns Post) sollte ja grade ein Mittelweg sein - um eine totale Sperrung der Wege zu verhindern. 

Weil bei allem gutem Zureden..ich glaube nicht daran, dass sich am Fahrverhalten der Lifti´s am Oko allein durch moralische Appelle irgendwas ändern wird...

vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Mai 2012)

Wäre es nicht schöner anstelle rechtswidriger Verbotsschilder nette Hinweisschilder für ein respektvolles Miteinander im Sinne von Fair on Trails! aufzustellen.

Das wäre etwas konkreter als einen Appell auszusenden, der diejenigen, die es am meisten betrifft, nicht erreicht.

Was mich an den Verbotsschildern (wie sie jetzt stehen) auch sehr stört ist, dass sie Konflikte zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern gerade zu heraufbeschwören, weil sich die Wanderer nun im Recht wähnen, den Radfahrer bei etwas vermeintlich verbotenen zu erwischen. Sowas gibt nur Ärger.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

man kanns auch anders sehen ...
es gibt eine Strecke -> gesperrt für Fussgänger runterwärts ... das Fussgängerverbot zweifelt auch keiner an.
warum sollte es dann nicht auch einen weg gesperrt für Radfahrer geben?

Wenn ein lift da ist, übersteigt die Frequentierung des Weges einfach die Tolerierbarkeit durch den Wanderer. Mich würd das auch nerven wenn mir 20 Radfahrer entgegenkommen. Da hilf auch "Fair on Trails" nichts mehr.

@peter ...
Eine diskussion das ein Verbot nichts bringt da sich keiner dran hält hilft nie weiter  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> toller finde ich dass ich jetzt mit mir selber sprechen kann  freie Accountwahl..hat was Schizophrenes
> 
> oh, und was ich als LB Jörg schon lange mal schreiben wollte:
> 
> ...




Hab ich vorhin doch glatt übesehen ... 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> man kanns auch anders sehen ...
> es gibt eine Strecke -> gesperrt für Fussgänger runterwärts ... das Fussgängerverbot zweifelt auch keiner an.
> warum sollte es dann nicht auch einen weg gesperrt für Radfahrer geben?
> 
> ...




Hat zumindest eine gewisse Logik...Ganz gesperrt ist er ja net...von unten nach oben darf man ja noch

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Weil bei allem gutem Zureden..ich glaube nicht daran, dass sich am Fahrverhalten der Lifti´s am Oko allein durch moralische Appelle irgendwas ändern wird...
> 
> vlg


 


Problem ist zusätzlich, das die gefühlte Geschwindigkeit aufm DH-bike sehr von dem abweicht wie der Wanderer das empfindet, wenn er einen DHler mit Fullface und Goggle (quasi vermummt) sieht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Mai 2012)

Sollte man der hier dargelegten Argumentation folgen, führe das früher oder später zu Ghettoisierung. MTB nur noch im Park - das mag für Downhiller befriedigend sein...

Was soll eigentlich daran für einen Wanderer unzumutbar sein, wenn er zwanzig Mal grüßen muss ;-)

Wer sich auf einem Wanderweg nicht benehmen kann, soll ihn halt dann meiden solange Wanderer darauf unterwegs sind - da ist ja keiner daran gehindert. 
Zumal es ja am Oko offizielle Alternativen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

q.e.d.








@Eman:Haben heut im Fichtelgebirge so einen ÜpselonTe Dh´ler gesehen..und bei wieviel Prozent bist du schon 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. Mai 2012)

ah, endlich kommt die antwort auf alle fragen

@jörg
wo hast du eigentlich deine "the world fastet pocket chainsaw" gekauft?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub bei "the world fastet pocket chainsaw" Herman,oder bei OBI. Weiß nimmer so genau,irgendwo im INet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman:Haben heut im Fichtelgebirge so einen ÜpselonTe Dh´ler gesehen..und bei wieviel Prozent bist du schon
> 
> G.


 
hehe ... ich hab die befürchtung das sie meinen rahmen  nicht zuordnen können da ich OLB EMAN draufschreiben hab lassen und die deshalb einfach warten wer dafür übrig bleibt


----------



## tri4me (31. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht schöner anstelle rechtswidriger Verbotsschilder nette Hinweisschilder für ein respektvolles Miteinander im Sinne von Fair on Trails! aufzustellen.
> 
> Das wäre etwas konkreter als einen Appell auszusenden, der diejenigen, die es am meisten betrifft, nicht erreicht.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du es nicht gerne hören wirst. Gemäss Gesetzteslage sind Wanderer mit oder ohne Schild in Bayern immer "im Recht".
Deswegen werden in Bikeparks eben auch Schilder aufgestellt, die Wanderern den Zutritt verwehren. Sonst wären die auch auf der Downhillstrecke "bevorrechtigte" Waldnutzer.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Mai 2012)

Mit und ohne Schild darf man auf dem Weg Rad fahren.

Abgesperrte Downhillstrecken gibt es, weil Rad fahren im Sinne des Downhill-Sports auf Wanderwegen oftmals nicht gemeinverträglich ausgeführt wird.
Zudem sind Wanderwege i.d.R. für den Downhiller ohnehin eher langweilig, so dass es sinnhaft ist eigene Strecken anzulegen und diese dann von anderen Naturnutzern frei zu halten.

In Bayern steht Fußgängern und Radfahrern das Betretungsrecht auf den Wegen gleichermaßen zu. So gilt auch auf Wanderwegen der Grundsatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme, so dass es dem Radfahrer gegebenenfalls geboten sein kann abzusteigen, um dem Wanderer dem ihm gebührenden Vorrang einzuräumen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer nicht unnötig behindern.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2012)

40%


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2012)

Vor 5min haben wir noch drüber geredet ob du nun auch schon 40% hast 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2012)

Mit wem?

Das heißt ich muss das WE schon wieder hoch kommen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mit wem?
> 
> Das heißt ich muss das WE schon wieder hoch kommen



Mit der Ane Net hoch...runter...nächste Woche ne Runde Wank und Grubigstein...hätte Zeit

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ..nächste Woche ne Runde Wank und Grubigstein...hätte Zeit
> 
> G.




Plose fänd ich auch fein wenn schneefrei  bin unbremsbar mit meinem neuen Ritzelpaket


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Plose fänd ich auch fein wenn schneefrei  bin unbremsbar mit meinem neuen Ritzelpaket



Denk is noch net schneefrei ... Und Lift läuft auch net


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Denk is noch net schneefrei ... Und Lift läuft auch net


webcam schaut gut aus..aber stimmt Lift erst ab 16.6.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 40%


 
100% 

wer bock auf geisskopf am samstag  .... hehe


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2012)

da fahr ich nimmer... zu gefährlich  
aber *psst* Markus, geheim.

Samstag + Sommstag Leogang mit GF.
Wie isses um den nächsten Feiertag rum, hast schon was vor ? Oder Ahr-bay-test Freitags =<>?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 100%
> 
> wer bock auf geisskopf am samstag  .... hehe



Dann kannst du ja jetzt 140% geben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> da fahr ich nimmer... zu gefährlich
> aber *psst* Markus, geheim.
> 
> Samstag + Sommstag Leogang mit GF.
> Wie isses um den nächsten Feiertag rum, hast schon was vor ? Oder Ahr-bay-test Freitags =<>?


 
ne freitag arbeite ich net ... darf da netmal arbeiten  was hast vor?


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juni 2012)

Tom, ich hab dich schon gesehen unten am Lift letzten Sonntag


----------



## teatimetom (1. Juni 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Tom, ich hab dich schon gesehen unten am Lift letzten Sonntag



lezten Sonntag ? da war ich garnicht da   
hattest nicht dein gestreifenten Pulli an ? hab dich garnicht gesehen bei den ganzen Leuten..

@ Eman: dachte mir Freitag und Donnerstag irgendwo mein LTD einreiten... Schladming ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 100%



Und schon auf den Weg von der unteren zur oberen Oberpfalz

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

Ne ... Is mir zu stressig das schon wieder so zu machen...
Fahr morgen früh hirschenstein und später dann nochmal mit'm banshee am gk  und dann hoch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> lezten Sonntag ? da war ich garnicht da
> hattest nicht dein gestreifenten Pulli an ? hab dich garnicht gesehen bei den ganzen Leuten..



ich stand relativ am Ende der Liftschlange, als du mit deinem 29er runterkamst. Was du genau da kaputt gemacht hattest, hatte ich nicht gesehen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne ... Is mir zu stressig das schon wieder so zu machen...
> Fahr morgen früh hirschenstein und später dann nochmal mit'm banshee am gk  und dann hoch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dann könnte ja ich nach Mitterteich fahren und behaupten ich solls für dich holen ...um es dann als Erster probezufahren
Oder ich schick die Ane, die sich als deine Freundin ausgibt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

Hehe... Wird net funktionieren 

Was mir an meinem plan nicht gefällt is, das ich es Sonntag früh am okopf einweihen muss ... Und es regnen soll


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

Ja würde mir bei der Wetteraussicht auch nicht gefallen







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> lezten Sonntag ? da war ich garnicht da
> hattest nicht dein gestreifenten Pulli an ? hab dich garnicht gesehen bei den ganzen Leuten..
> 
> @ Eman: dachte mir Freitag und Donnerstag irgendwo mein LTD einreiten... Schladming ?



Hast dir wohl auch eins bestellt und es geheim gehalten  einreiten könnt mer aber scho machen 

@jörg ... Wann hastn grubigstein machen wollen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... Wann hastn grubigstein machen wollen?



Mal so unter der Woche...Mi Do Fr usw.  ...aber irgendwie komm ich mit der Gondelinformation net weiter. Scheinbar scheint eine net zu laufen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

@jörg ... die oberste Sektion macht scheinbar erst ne woche später auf.

das wicked is geil ... die 1500 hm hirschensteintour vor dem geisskopf mach ich damit quasi nebenbei  -> mann war das corsair sch... 

dann gk -> 14 abfahrten in gut 3 stunden ... da kannst dich fertig machen   schlepplift is scho übel, voll der stress 
heut hab ich dort auch den "DIN-Norm" Liteviller gesehen, kann man gar net beschreiben, aber ich hätt das radl gar net sehen müssen um zu wissen das er nen LV fährt -> weiß grüner Evoc Rucksack; weisser Urge freeride Helm; Fiveten Schuhe, 601 rahmen, poc schienbeinschoner und knieschoner ... hehe 

Das TuEs is fahrbereit. Mal schauen was morgen das Wetter macht. Geile Kiste auf jedenfall


----------



## speedy_j (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wicked is geil ... die 1500 hm hirschensteintour vor dem geisskopf mach ich damit quasi nebenbei  -> mann war das corsair sch...



oh mei, ich muss trainieren....


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

Wer findet den Fehler 



Einen nicht sichtbaren geb ich gleich zu ... Hab die Handschuhe vergessen ... 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cdph5f
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettenpeter (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @jörg ... die oberste Sektion macht scheinbar erst ne woche später auf.
> 
> das wicked is geil ... die 1500 hm hirschensteintour vor dem geisskopf mach ich damit quasi nebenbei  -> mann war das corsair sch...
> 
> ...



dann hat er aber den neuesten schrei verschlafen  am geisskopf waren viele im feinen hemd unterwegs  

hab übrigens festgestellt das i au noch nen spassbike rumstehn hab ..des slayer  unter der woche mal zum oko mit matze halben schneeberg und steinwald gefahrn  untere teil auf der dh geht gut damit nur am elch shore hab i dann mal 2 sprünge ausgelassen ansonsten rollt es


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das wicked is geil ... die 1500 hm hirschensteintour vor dem geisskopf mach ich damit quasi nebenbei



ich krieg angst...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231575
> 
> ...



Hmmh....du hast die Handschuhe vergessen.

Und funktionierts


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

Ja ... Aber am okopf is das schwer zu beurteilen da ich im Schongang unterwegs bin ... Felgen 

Schau mal genau aufs Foto  was is cool und hab ich normal net dran 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1qd2nx
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

Ahhhh....richtige Pedale....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

Sind aber schon nimmer dran ... War aber gar net so schlimm  Denk das würd nur nen paar Tage dauern sich da umzustellen.
Dacht immer Sprünge wären das prob ... Aber das geht ... Schwierig ist auf den Pedalen zu bleiben wenn's ruppig wird  in Hinterkopf is der Schmerz der auftreten würde wenn das Pedal das Schienbein trifft 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nruv0d
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sind aber schon nimmer dran ... War aber gar net so schlimm  Denk das würd nur nen paar Tage dauern sich da umzustellen.
> Dacht immer Sprünge wären das prob ... Aber das geht ... Schwierig ist auf den Pedalen zu bleiben wenn's ruppig wird  in Hinterkopf is der Schmerz der auftreten würde wenn das Pedal das Schienbein trifft
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe....glaub wir müssen dir zum Geburtstag mal ein paar FiveTen kaufen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich krieg angst...



Na dann Schau dir mal Stefans 8gipfeltour gestern an  da musst Angst bekommen ... Hehe steht glaub ich nur in gesichtsbuch 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?g3rbtl
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann Schau dir mal Stefans 8gipfeltour gestern an  da musst Angst bekommen ... Hehe steht glaub ich nur in gesichtsbuch
> 
> 
> ---
> ...



Uhh....ich glaub da war mein Tag, mit nur essen den ganzen Tag, doch angenehmer

Bei dir scheints noch trocken zu sein, hier hats vor 1min angefangen zu regenen  ...und scheint vom Gefühl her irgendwie Dauerregen zu werden  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut hab ich dort auch den "DIN-Norm" Liteviller gesehen, kann man gar net beschreiben, aber ich hätt das radl gar net sehen müssen um zu wissen das er nen LV fährt -> weiß grüner Evoc Rucksack; weisser Urge freeride Helm; Fiveten Schuhe, 601 rahmen, poc schienbeinschoner und knieschoner ... hehe



Alter Lästerer  ...mit deiner Maloja Hose

Wobei wir eben gesehen haben, das zumindset mal bei den Frauen, die schönsten Klamotten in Vall di Sole gewonnen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann Schau dir mal Stefans 8gipfeltour gestern an  da musst Angst bekommen ... Hehe steht glaub ich nur in gesichtsbuch
> 
> 
> ---
> ...




Wenns schon angesprochen wird.... hier mal die Daten...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

Perversenrunde perversenrunde perversenrunde

Da hättest aber auch von zuhause aus losfahren können

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Perversenrunde perversenrunde perversenrunde
> 
> Da hättest aber auch von zuhause aus losfahren können
> 
> G.



Japp, wär aber nen Umweg gewesen... 

War net geplant dass es ne Runde wird... Das hat sich nur so ergeben....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, die 4km umweg hättest auch noch machen können 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Perversenrunde perversenrunde perversenrunde
> 
> Da hättest aber auch von zuhause aus losfahren können
> 
> G.



aber wirklich


----------



## tri4me (4. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenns schon angesprochen wird.... hier mal die Daten...
> 
> Das schaut richtig gut aus. Hast du das als GPS-Track?
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Erbendorf


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

Mein Monarch Plus ist kaputt Hab wohl einen Eman damit gemacht und ihn überlastet
Vielleicht propier ich jetzt mal so´nen VIVID

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juni 2012)

@eman
hab ein passendes wohnmobil für den sommer gefunden:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mercedes-132...obile_wagen&hash=item19d188f4f4#ht_810wt_1413


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich könnt dir auf jeden fall mal den Roco Air empfehlen.
So nen Vivid hab ich noch nich gefahren, aber den DHX Air kann ich keinem raten, vorallem, weil der Roco günstiger is
Was is denn an deinem Dämpfer kaputt? Zerrissn oder wie??
@eman: wo hastn du um die zeit noch so n ÜpselonThe herbekommen?? 
Hats doch nur an einem tag gegeben, ich glaub 11.11.11 oder so


----------



## franzam (4. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Monarch Plus ist kaputt Hab wohl einen Eman damit gemacht und ihn überlastet
> 
> G.



Jörge wird zu wampert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> @eman: wo hastn du um die zeit noch so n ÜpselonThe herbekommen??
> Hats doch nur an einem tag gegeben, ich glaub 11.11.11 oder so



hmmm...ohne worte.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> @eman: wo hastn du um die zeit noch so n ÜpselonThe herbekommen??
> Hats doch nur an einem tag gegeben, ich glaub 11.11.11 oder so



Wie alle schön brav vor nem halben Jahr bestellt und bezahlt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Jörge wird zu wampert...



Stimmt jetzt wosters erwähnst...war wohl die Föllerrei des Ganztagesessen auf der Hochzeit am Samstag

@Hanzz08: Das Standrohr ist im hinteren Bereich, zirka 12mm vor dem Ende urplötzlich etwas dicker geworden Dicht ist er schon noch

@Speedy: Mit ein wenig Glück liegen noch ein paar Schaltwerke in den Ecken und Schlitzen innen rum 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2012)

Standrohr hab ich bei nem Dämpfer noch nie gehört


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juni 2012)

@ Jörgo, tu mal a Bild posten... Kann mir des grad nicht vorstellen...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Standrohr hab ich bei nem Dämpfer noch nie gehört



Ich a net aber ich habes mal von ner Gabel abgeleitet


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Standrohr hab ich bei nem Dämpfer noch nie gehört



Mir ist nichts besseres Eingefallen, aber es paßt ja

Bild mach ich morgen auch...will ja gleich nen neuen von BC haben...kostenlos
Ist wie gestaucht, rundum an einer Stelle eine Verdickung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mir ist nichts besseres Eingefallen, aber es paßt ja
> 
> Bild mach ich morgen auch...will ja gleich nen neuen von BC haben...kostenlos
> Ist wie gestaucht, rundum an einer Stelle eine Verdickung
> ...



Klingt ja komisch, vor allem weil er scheinbar nirgends aufgeplatzt ist...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Klingt ja komisch, vor allem weil er scheinbar nirgends aufgeplatzt ist...



...noch niergens aufgeplatzt ist 
War heute von zuhause aus Richtung Nagel und bin dann die ganz hohen Sache mal in Nail BC net gefahren
Die größte Naturvernichterorganisation Deutschlands hat übriegens wieder ein Stück Trail zum Goldwasschstein runter zerharvestert

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juni 2012)

was will ich denn mit einem schaltwerk von sram, mich interessiert nur der lkw. wenn das geld übrig wäre, würde ich mitbieten. denn dann hätte ich auch zeit damit rum zu eiern. ok, den passenden schein müsste man noch machen und hinten kann man sicher noch ein verladefläche für ein smart vom andi ran basteln lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was will ich denn mit einem schaltwerk von sram, mich interessiert nur der lkw. wenn das geld übrig wäre, würde ich mitbieten. denn dann hätte ich auch zeit damit rum zu eiern. ok, den passenden schein müsste man noch machen und hinten kann man sicher noch ein verladefläche für ein smart vom andi ran basteln lassen.


 
hätt net gedacht das du sowas haben wollen würdest 

seh grad val di sole ... klausmann is immer noch der schnellste deutsche ... tragische Sache oh mei ...

vollständigkeitshalber die frage  ...übers lange WE wer bock auf bergabradlfahrn? ... planai / wagrain oder so


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

Bin Samstag in der Arbeit

Mal ne Frage an die SS Spezialisten hier. Gibts eigentlich auch anstädige SS Ritzel, mit breiten Mitnehmern?
Hab beim Moorhuhn etwas Angst mit den dünnen Mitnehmern in Verbindung mit dem Hinterbau

G.


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2012)

für Technikleichen :
was sind mitnehmer ? Hat das was mit Hin und Mit wie im Baumarkt zu tun ? 
es gibt Dh Kettenblätter , vorne Breit und keine Schaltstufen.
Es gibt SSP Ritel von Chris King und Surly, die haben eine breitere Abstützung um die Stege des Nabenkörpers nicht zusätzlich zu belasten. (Die fahr ich, ansonsten leidet hald deine Alufreilauf)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> für Technikleichen :
> was sind mitnehmer ? Hat das was mit Hin und Mit wie im Baumarkt zu tun ?
> es gibt Dh Kettenblätter , vorne Breit und keine Schaltstufen.
> Es gibt SSP Ritel von Chris King und Surly, die haben eine breitere Abstützung um die Stege des Nabenkörpers nicht zusätzlich zu belasten. (Die fahr ich, ansonsten leidet hald deine Alufreilauf)



Jaaaa, genau das letztere hat 100 Punkte
Hab im Inet über Guugl nur normal gefunden...dann werd ich mal bei Christian König gukken gehen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... planai / wagrain oder so



Tirol wär ich zu haben (Hopfgarten o Steinach) Do/Fr ... 

aber mit mir mag ja keiner@ ganz bestimmte Person


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hätt net gedacht das du sowas haben wollen würdest



ich hatte mich schon mal geäußert, wenn wohnmobil... dann richtig.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Tirol wär ich zu haben (Hopfgarten o Steinach) Do/Fr ...
> 
> aber mit mir mag ja keiner@ ganz bestimmte Person






Hopfgarten ist voll die Matschestrecke bei Nässe und Steinach wird noch garnet offen haben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

Steinach is ixs Cup  ... Da werden viele schon trainieren 
Und hopfgarten is nix für dich Ane


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

Stimmt da ist ja IXS...hab ich doch erst gelesen

Puh, die verlangen ja 50Euro fürs CK Ritzl...da hab ich mir gleich noch ein paar Syntace Pedale mitbestellt damit sichs rentiert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juni 2012)

so etz reichts...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> so etz reichts...



Net weinen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

Sie redet ab "JETZT" nimmer mit uns

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

oh oh ... 

hopfgarten passt aber wirklich net ...
und steinach geht net


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

"Paßt net" und "geht net" sind keine Wortpaare die Frauen gerne hören 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2012)

oh mei ... jetz is sie echt beleidigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

Mein Dämpfer ist auch beleidigt...und will nimmer tun was er tun soll







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2012)

hehe ganz klar ... das war nen mörderdurchschlag der den kolben gestaucht hat


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

Sooo schlimm bin ich auch net gefahren...da müßte es ja eigentlich auch die Schraube verbiegen wenn der Dämpfer sich so verformt
Ohne jetzt stefanisch zu sein will ich da schon nen Neuen, eindeutig Materialfehler 

G.


----------



## Landus (6. Juni 2012)

Wow, saubere Arbeit Das olle Luftdämpfergedöns ist halt doch nix gescheites



> da müßte es ja eigentlich auch die Schraube verbiegen wenn der Dämpfer sich so verformt



Eben, normalerweise stellen doch die Schrauben so ne Art Sollbruchstelle dar...


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ist auch beleidigt...und will nimmer tun was er tun soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz klar zu stark aufgepumt!!! Dh. Bedienungsfehler und kein Ersatz!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nur 12 PSI rein...das sind doch 150Bar, oder 

G:


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2012)

Weight watchers!! Oder Slimfast



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ist auch beleidigt...und will nimmer tun was er tun soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Weight watchers!! Oder Slimfast



Ne, des Nicolai ist zu stabil...hätte mir auch ein LV kaufen sollen, dann wär er noch ganz und ich würd jetzt nen neuen Hinterbau bekommen

G.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2012)

ganze Arbeit Jörg 
schonmal mit wieder gerade biegen versucht ?


----------



## RolandMC (6. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, des Nicolai ist zu stabil...hätte mir auch ein LV kaufen sollen, dann wär er noch ganz und ich würd jetzt nen neuen Hinterbau bekommen
> 
> G.



So wie es den gestaucht hat würdest du wohl einen ganzen LV Rahmen brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So wie es den gestaucht hat würdest du wohl einen ganzen LV Rahmen brauchen


Wer braucht schon LV Rahmen???


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Juni 2012)

Ähm... z.B: Ray


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2012)

wenns nen LV Problem wäre ... dann wäre das foto schon lang verschwunden und alle relevanten Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

Danke, das ihr mich mit all euren Beiträgen so aufheitert

Das schlimme ist nämlich, das das WörldWeidWeb mir nicht die Möglichkeit bietet einen Neuen zu bestellen
Hab mittlerweile schon bei 2 Anbietern mit "sofort lieferbar" eine Absagemail bekommen
Und das waren die einzigen 2 die ich gefunden hatte, die überhaupt diesen Status hatten
Immer erst wieder ab August

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2012)

is das nen spezialdämpfer oder wie?


----------



## Saddamchen (7. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is das nen spezialdämpfer oder wie?


Sieht man doch auf dem Bild oder???


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. Juni 2012)

Wolltest du nich eh nen anderen, ich glaub n Vivid oder so??
Naja, aber mal noch so ne frage: wie hastn des gemerkt, dass da so ne art Stauchung is?
Ich hätts wahrscheinlich erst gar net gsehn


----------



## sepalot (7. Juni 2012)

ja so an spezialdämpfer kann man schlecht wieder reproduzieren


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is das nen spezialdämpfer oder wie?



Nein ganz normaler Standart 216ner...sogar von den 3 Tunes noch der normal überall verbaute.

@HANZZ08: Die Stelle hat man deutlich bei der Verwendung gesehen. Und das ist schon der andere Austauschdämpfer, jetzt ist mal wieder der Alte drin.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (7. Juni 2012)

Bei Bike-Mailorder gibts'n...allerdings nur mit High Volume Luftkammer. Bin jetz bloß zu faul n Link zu machn, is vom Eifoun aus bissl umständlich


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Bei Bike-Mailorder gibts'n...allerdings nur mit High Volume Luftkammer. Bin jetz bloß zu faul n Link zu machn, is vom Eifoun aus bissl umständlich



Nö, die schmarren nur.

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. Juni 2012)

Hä??
Da steht 2-10 Tage...is nach meiner Erfahrung aber eh immer ziemlich bald da


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Hä??
> Da steht 2-10 Tage...is nach meiner Erfahrung aber eh immer ziemlich bald da



2-10 Tage bedeutet frühestens anfang August

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. Juni 2012)

Ach so, jaaa...logisch


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juni 2012)

naja, mach dir nix draus, der Liefertermin für meinen normalen Monarch wurde auch auf den 22.6. verschoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (8. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns nen LV Problem wäre ... dann wäre das foto schon lang verschwunden und alle relevanten Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2012)

Apropo ...hab eben auch wieder mal ein neues Teil, nach dem Fahren, heut ans Rad schrauben dürfen
Ratet mal welches

War mal sowas von ein genialer Tag heute. Ich liebe dieses Wetter wenn man alle Wege für sich alleine hat







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2012)

Zwei Tage Sonne in schladming 
Das yt geht voll ab ... Bin mal wieder voll ins racen gekommen. Geiles Teil -> funzt 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1nenii
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (8. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Apropo ...hab eben auch wieder mal ein neues Teil, nach dem Fahren, heut ans Rad schrauben dürfen
> Ratet mal welches
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest auch den Rest des Bikes waschen!

Tstst,  und dann noch am Wasser sparen.


----------



## bineee (9. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zwei Tage Sonne in schladming
> Das yt geht voll ab ... Bin mal wieder voll ins racen gekommen. Geiles Teil -> funzt


Bist schon in Wildebad ? mir fahren jetzt nach Leoang, sagt eh ned so schlecht an


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Du solltest auch den Rest des Bikes waschen!
> 
> Tstst,  und dann noch am Wasser sparen.



Das ist komplett gewaschen. Habs nur umlackieren lassen in Finnlandralleyfarbe.
Wenn fahrmer denn mal diese Tillnbergrergrunde bei dir...ohne Schnee und ohne Orientierungslosigkeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2012)

bineee schrieb:


> Bist schon in Wildebad ? mir fahren jetzt nach Leoang, sagt eh ned so schlecht an



Ich bin in Wildbad japp  Sonne trockene Strecke ... Nur a bisserle viel Steine 
Bin mitm Klabautermann da der mit netterweise nen schlafplätzchen in Tübingen gegeben hat 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dzyggu
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2012)

Bad Wildbad macht gesetzesgemäß fast jedes mal aua ... Auch dieses mal  

Schulter aua ... Aber sollt zum glück nix schlimmes sein


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad macht gesetzesgemäß fast jedes mal aua ... Auch dieses mal
> 
> Schulter aua ... Aber sollt zum glück nix schlimmes sein



oh mann, kaum passt man mal nicht auf. ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt aber, warum ich mich noch zwei wochen zurück halten muss. nach dem wochenende 23/24 juni kann ich wieder über meinen fahigkeiten fahren. 

was hast denn gemacht?


----------



## franzam (9. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist komplett gewaschen. Habs nur umlackieren lassen in Finnlandralleyfarbe.
> Wenn fahrmer denn mal diese Tillnbergrergrunde bei dir...ohne Schnee und ohne Orientierungslosigkeit
> 
> G.



Hast inzwischen ein leichtes Bike für diese kleine XC-Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast inzwischen ein leichtes Bike für diese kleine XC-Runde?



...wer wills schon leicht haben Hätte ein Ht
Puhh...mußte heut schon mit der Nicole schon die 11km BigriGoethe-Okoliftrunde Runde unter Renntempo absolvieren...da kommt mir doch gleich eine Idee...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bad Wildbad macht gesetzesgemäß fast jedes mal aua ... Auch dieses mal
> 
> Schulter aua ... Aber sollt zum glück nix schlimmes sein



Warst wieder schneller als das Rad???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warst wieder schneller als das Rad???
> 
> G.



Ne, unkonzentriert  war im Kopf schon 5 m weiter


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne, unkonzentriert  war im Kopf schon 5 m weiter



Also doch schneller als as bike 
Hoff es ist net so schlimm!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also doch schneller als as bike
> Hoff es ist net so schlimm!



Schlimm wird's glaub ich erst wenn ich jetz nach Wildbad fahr und net gleich heim


----------



## teatimetom (10. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schlimm wird's glaub ich erst wenn ich jetz nach Wildbad fahr und net gleich heim



bist wieder in einem Stück heimgekommen und sind die Deemax Ultimate noch ganz ? 

Leogang war gemischt, Sonne, Wolken, Bachläufe auf der Dh Strecke, nur Schnee war keiner dabei 
DH Strecke ist abgehakt, ging alles auch im regen. Schladming ist fast scwieriger zu fahren... aber Leogang Dh hat doch auch was irgendwie..wird etwas gatschig im Regen. da sollten wir nochmal hin


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2012)

Deemax noch ganz 

Schulter mal schauen ... Tut scho sehr weh im Moment wenn ich scheinbar diesen einen geprellten Muskel aktiviere


----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2012)

dann mal schön die wundersalbe drauf, damit das fix wieder heile wird. kapsel oder gelenkmäßig hast aber nichts abbekommen?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2012)

denk net ... denk sogar das ohne protektor weniger passiert wäre, da die plastikschale da aufn muskel oberhalb vom schlüsselbein geschlagen hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Juni 2012)

na dann erhol dich mal gut.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2012)

Werd ich ... Muss ich ... Freitag is spicak offen


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2012)

ok, ich versuchs mit deutlicher Sprechen:
Markus, hast Freitag frei, Körper wieder i.O. und fahren wir ddann nach Spitzak?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ok, ich versuchs mit deutlicher Sprechen:
> Markus, hast Freitag frei, Körper wieder i.O. und fahren wir ddann nach Spitzak?


 
freitag hab ich net frei, aber ich hab nen [violetten] lila balken platziert das ich frei haben könnte 

schulter tut noch relevant weh ... mal schauen

wenns geht ... freitag spitzberg  
wetter schaut das ganze WE opti aus 

@speedy ... das heisst net das du am WE nicht kommen darfst


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

Das heißt LILA

G.

PS: Violett sagen Frauen.....oder Männer aus der H-Ecke


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

Zu Violett fällt mir ansonsten nur dieses T-Shirt hier ein....







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. Juni 2012)

meine kumpels: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjgYpZYPKy8"]SKB TV | Ausverkauf bei Schlecker | Opa bunkert Klopapier      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

@eman
was macht die schulter, bist bis samstag wieder ganz?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2012)

Teile für die neuen Radln 

krass was so ein 10 fach Kettenschloß kostet


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> meine kumpels: SKB TV | Ausverkauf bei Schlecker | Opa bunkert Klopapier - YouTube
> 
> @eman
> was macht die schulter, bist bis samstag wieder ganz?


 
klopapier ... was soll man dazu noch sagen  deutschland 2012 ... es geht steil abwärts 

schulter ... lustigerweise hätt ich diese woche noch net mal radl fahrn können da es am abend immer geregnet hat -> glück im pech 

schulter entscheid ich morgen ... vorallem ob ich freitag urlaub nehme


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Teile für die neuen Radln
> 
> krass was so ein 10 fach Kettenschloß kostet



Oh mei, ne KMC Schnellverschleißkette...und 1000000derlei verschiedene Bremsbeläge, wieder nichts kompatibel bei dir

G.


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2012)

3 Satz beläge für die Code, hast also die ideale Bremskraftverteilung von 70/ 30 beim bestellen mit einfliessen lassen ?  

Ich fahre morgen mit dem Phoenix an Geisskopf, mal die beiden hüpschen einander vorstellen. Hoffentlich vertragen Sie sich gut. 
Nicht das das Wieder Zickenterror wird wie bei meinem RM Switch 

WEgen Urlaub: ich müsste am Abend noch was in Whörd/ Donau erledigen, da muss ich wieder um 6 oder sieben sein. Wennst mit kommst musst eben Warten oder wie würden bis Whörd getrennt gfahren ?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

geisskopf und freitag verträgt sich net, da dann der schlepplift nicht läuft und man allein und verlassen auf diesem langsamen sesseln sitzt. also keine option für mich.

deshalb werd ich spicak fahrn [wollen], da is morgen hoffentlich noch net zuviel los . Schulter verkraftet das denk ich.


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2012)

Ah, wenn die Optionenlage so aussieht, dann denke ich drüber nach meinen Termin evtl zu verschieben in Whörd. Wäre dann ja sowas wie 20:00 wenn wir wieder in Regensburg wären von Spizak aus.
Melde mir ! (schreib dir be SMS das ich dir auf Facebook geschrieben habe, da steht dann das die wichtigen Infos auf MTB-News stehen )


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

Werd jetz mal radlfahrn mit meinem neuem Freund dem Voltaren um zu schauen was geht


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2012)

> Werd jetz mal radlfahrn mit meinem neuem Freund dem Voltaren um zu schauen was geht



....dem Bruder von Amperaren...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

Die Mutter is dann powerade oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2012)

Hast du dir eigentlich absichtlich die KMC gekauft oder gabs dir irgendwo fürnen Euro???
Besonders für dich doch ein Unding

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

Gleiche Kette die jetz drauf is am wicked ...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Gleiche Kette die jetz drauf is am wicked ...



Hatte auch 4 KMC SL Ketten 
Mußte sie 3 mal an der Rohloff wechsel, hat mir 2 Ritzel in kürzester Zeit zerstört, wo ich vorher Jahre dafür gebraucht hab, weil ihr Verschleiß so hoch war....und Laufradwechseln war nach ein paar Ausfahrten schon nimmer möglich
Jetzt ist noch eine am Izimu Singlespeeder...aber da tret ich ja net so viel

Jetzt mit Shimano bin ich wieder glücklich

Hab eben mal den Kettenverschleißtest nochmal rausgesucht, den ich voll bestätigen kann
Die 10Fach SL KMC hat einen über 7fachen Verschleiß zu einer Shimano XT 10fach Kette ...die auch Testsieger war

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

Dann thx für die Info  ... Dann wird das nur die notersatzkette


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2012)

auch wenn ich net weiß ob die schulter hält ... werd morgen nach spicak fahrn  Tour fahrn ging so 

hrrr hrrr ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2012)

Ob das mal kein Holzweg ist ...du wirst dir noch ein Auge ausschultern´

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob das mal kein Holzweg ist ...du wirst dir noch ein Auge ausschultern´
> 
> G.



Ich hoff mal das die da net wirklich aufm Holzweg sind 

@tom ... Na wie schaut's aus ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2012)

@RRStefan: Von Erdbeerdorf bis zu dir sinds ja gradmal 30min...das ist dann schonmal der Vorteil wenn man im Tal wohnt
Mit dem CC Laufrad mußt ich doch glatt nie in die lauten Gänge schalten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2012)

hmm RRStefan ... fährt er jetz schon RR? hehe... wurd er überhaupt schon mal auf seiner dh-maschine gesichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm RRStefan ... fährt er jetz schon RR? hehe... wurd er überhaupt schon mal auf seiner dh-maschine gesichtet?



War nur ein Tipfehler 
Sporadisch ist soll er schon beim Geheimtraining am Oko gesehen worden sein...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2012)

Und wie wars ins Spitzak???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2012)

spicak war geil.

die haben alles geshapt ... keine bremswellen, alles fluffig ... geil ... hrr hrr

-> im laufe der saison ändert sich das leider und die strecken werden härter. deshalb musst ich am ersten tag hin.

bin morgen nochmal mitm speedy dort und sonntag geisskopf. nur fallst bock hast


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juni 2012)

Häng in der Arbeit ab Verdammt, will auch fluffige Strecken fahrn
Na mein Christian König Ritzel ist mal drinn und das Izimu steht zumindest fertig bereit

@SoraFan: Mein ganzer Unterarm ist zerstochen, obwohl mich langärmlig war und nie stehen geblieben bin

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @SoraFan: Mein ganzer Unterarm ist zerstochen, obwohl mich langärmlig war und nie stehen geblieben bin
> 
> G.



Brombären gestreift?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Juni 2012)

zefix-will auch "fluffige" strecken fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Brombären gestreift?



So genau kann ichs garnet sagen...war zu schnell unterwegs um Einzelheiten zu erkennen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zefix-will auch "fluffige" strecken fahren...



Oh ... Dich hab ich gar net gefragt  aber hättest ja sicher eh keine zeit gehabt am WE


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber hättest ja sicher eh keine zeit gehabt am WE



heee-was soll das denn heißen? aber naja-hast ja recht. bin aber nicht unbedingt glücklich damit...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2012)

War net böse gemeint  WE war bei mir sehr unsicher wegen der Schulter -> net das du gekonnt hättest und ich dann nicht 

Ansonsten -> sagen wennst zeit hast dann nach mer was 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?uw4nvs
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Juni 2012)

war mir doch klar! jaja-meine zeitplanung...

viel spaß zwischendurch heut noch!!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2012)

@tom... Ab und zu wasch ich die radln wirklich ... Aber dann richtig 




---
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2012)

ob das die lager mitmachen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2012)

Der Eman macht das schon des es paßt
Wenn man schon seine eigene Waschanlage hat...wobei das wohl bei der Konkurenz zu sein scheint

Hab heut schon wider 2 Speichen verloren...mein Antritt ist einfach zu stark

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab heut schon wider 2 Speichen verloren...mein Antritt ist einfach zu stark
> 
> G.



Oh da hast ja ganz schön Federn lassen müssen bei dem Rennen heut


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh da hast ja ganz schön Federn lassen müssen bei dem Rennen heut



Na alter Geheimtrainierer ...meine Spione haben mir schon wieder berichtet
Heut war kein Rennwetter. Bin nur knapp 40km mit LU durch die Gegend gefahren und hab dann am Abend um 20 Uhr rum noch ein wenig am Oko rumgetrialt.
Wetter war einfach zu gut um zu schnell von dem Hügel runterzufahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom... Ab und zu wasch ich die radln wirklich ... Aber dann richtig



Fahrrad Waschen ala "Like a Boss"  

Auf dem Weg nach München hab ich was lustiges festgestellt:
Die haben einfach am Kreuz Neufahrn die Abzweigung Deggendorfer Autobahn -> A9 zugemacht für 3 Tage... ist eh nicht anzunehmen das aus dieser unwarscheinlichen Route jemand fahren wöllte


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2012)

aber nur in richtung münchen, hoch in den osten konntest wieder abbiegen.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

So ... Und weil ich gestern noch net genug Stress hatte geht's jetz aufn deerstone 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2fx2hn
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2012)

"http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21799"

Immer wieder die Videos von den Wanderwegen -hier wird bald das nächste Schild stehen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> "http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21799"
> 
> Immer wieder die Videos von den Wanderwegen -hier wird bald das nächste Schild stehen



Ja, ich habs in Facebook auch schon kommentiert. Die Ane ist gerade unter beschuß, weil sie die Aktion negativ findet

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Juni 2012)

die kleinen Rotzlöffel..mehr fällt einem da net ein


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2012)

@eman
ca. 4 wochen später und 200-250 euro ärmer soll es wieder vollgasfähig sein. allerdings auch ein wenig schwerer. 
was ich aber lobend erwähnen muss, sind die 28 minuten reaktionzeit.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

Bayerwaldtrails 

Tourenradl  mittendrin auf einmal üble Geräusche gemacht ... Konnt's noch net lokalisieren. Riss hab ich noch keinen gesehen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bayerwaldtrails
> 
> Tourenradl  mittendrin auf einmal üble Geräusche gemacht ... Konnt's noch net lokalisieren. Riss hab ich noch keinen gesehen



Auweh auweh, ich seh schon, da hast mal a funktionierendes Radl und dann machst es gleich wieder kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2012)

was meinst warum des ein "Tourenradl" ist? 
-des braucht einfach mehr Gemütlichkeit und Erholung 

@Kilkenny: Was hastn vorher geschriebn ghabt?


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> "http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21799"
> 
> Immer wieder die Videos von den Wanderwegen -hier wird bald das nächste Schild stehen



Zum Glück is mir das mittlerweile egal


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @Kilkenny: Was hastn vorher geschriebn ghabt?



sag ich nichtjdf bin ich Downhillfeindlich

von mir aus könnens den Oko für Biker komplett dichtmachen


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zum Glück is mir das mittlerweile egal



gib mir was von deinem Karma


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman
> ca. 4 wochen später und 200-250 euro ärmer soll es wieder vollgasfähig sein. allerdings auch ein wenig schwerer.
> was ich aber lobend erwähnen muss, sind die 28 minuten reaktionzeit.



da sag einer, im Osten einkaufen lohne sich nicht   
was machens, einfach alles unter einer noch dickeren SChweissnaht ersticken oder Unterrohr raus ? 
zeig doch mal ein Foto , der Riss ist ja wirklich männlich


----------



## speedy_j (18. Juni 2012)

foto muss ich mal ein gescheites machen. 
die wollen nochmal schweißen und ein gusset setzen. wenn es dann nochmal ein jahr hält, passt des schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

Was hate denn kaputt gemacht 

@Eman: Siehsters, nach dem Waschen hat bei dir schon immer bedeuted das was kaputt ist 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> von mir aus könnens den Oko für Biker komplett dichtmachen


 
ne ... aber den lift sperren ... das faule pack soll hochtreten ... mal schauen ob sie dann noch bock auf GoPro (be a hero) haben 

lifthalter weg !!! lifthalter weg !!! 

ich kann hochtreten  deerstone hat richtig höhenmeter und ne geile sicht auf die donauebene ... fast so schön wie in GAP


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... aber den lift sperren ... das faule pack soll hochtreten ... mal schauen ob sie dann noch bock auf GoPro (be a hero) haben
> lifthalter weg !!! lifthalter weg !!!
> ich kann hochtreten  deerstone hat richtig höhenmeter und ne geile sicht auf die donauebene ... fast so schön wie in GAP



 ach Mietz  etz kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2012)

Sehs schon kommen -ich muß doch mal mit dir ne Bayerwaldrunde fahren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Juni 2012)

ich würd jetzt gern irgendeinen passenden kommentar abgeben.
aber mir fällt nix ein. und genau des is der einzig passende 

ich bin übrigens auch dagegen!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ach Mietz  etz kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen


 

Miaaaauuuu ...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Sehs schon kommen -ich muß doch mal mit dir ne Bayerwaldrunde fahren


 
brauch noch nen paar jahre bis ich mich dort auskenne


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Sehs schon kommen -ich muß doch mal mit dir ne Bayerwaldrunde fahren



Ja,wir besuchen alle den Eman und er zeigt uns die besten Trails

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... aber den lift sperren ... das faule pack soll hochtreten ... mal schauen ob sie dann noch bock auf GoPro (be a hero) haben



Ein klassische Emanantwort...sogar mit Wortspiel (wie fortschrittlich)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

so ... aber jetz reicht das dummgeschwafel ... das gibts im YT thread schon genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so ... aber jetz reicht das dummgeschwafel ... das gibts im YT thread schon genug



Echt weißte du zufällig welcher Immbuss unten in die Boxxer bei mir reinpaßt

G.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2012)

nimm nen siemer imbusch und schleif ihn ab bis er zurecht passt 

@eman ist dei nHinterbau auch schief ? die Spinen die Römer


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

mein hinterbau is auch leicht schief wenn man genau hinschaut ... aber nicht relevant für die funktion. Wär mir so wohl gar net aufgefallen.

Bei genauerem Betrachten war bisher fast jeder rahmen net 100%ig grad. alu verzieht sich einfach.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2012)

@jörg
des zonis hat einen riss in der schweissnaht vom unterrohr zum übergang tretlagerfrästeil.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Oh schade Dabei ist das doch gerade da unten so ein Klotz

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh schade Dabei ist das doch gerade da unten so ein Klotz
> 
> G.


 
viel hilft net immer viel ... oder anders formuliert ... manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

In dem Fall wären wohl weniger Risse mehr Aber bei dem Rahmen zieht man einfach noch eine fette 300g Schweißraupe drauf...volla, alles beim Alten

G.


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mein hinterbau is auch leicht schief wenn man genau hinschaut ... aber nicht relevant für die funktion. Wär mir so wohl gar net aufgefallen.
> 
> Bei genauerem Betrachten war bisher fast jeder rahmen net 100%ig grad. alu verzieht sich einfach.



Mein Demo war am Hinterbau so schief, man konnte die Lagerbolzen nur durchdrücken wenn eine zweite Person den Rahmen optimal vorgespnnt hatte. Ob duch Sturz oder Thermik ? Irrelevant 

@Speedy: Vielleicht hätte bei deinem Rahmen etwas Verzug geholfen,
aber jetzt mach doch mal ein Foto, der Riss ist wirklich männlich


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Genau, laß uns das doch mal sehen...wahrscheinlich ist nur ein wenig ein Kratzer in der Öberfläche

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2012)

War am Samstag in Brezova - da könnte ich fast noch was lernen


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau, laß uns das doch mal sehen...wahrscheinlich ist nur ein wenig ein Kratzer in der Öberfläche
> 
> G.



foto kommt die nächsten tage, nicht so ungeduldig sein! hab grad probleme damit ein foto per nicht vorhandenen kabel vom handy auf den rechner zu bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Händyfoto........wie unprofessionell

@Franzam: Genau bei der nächsten Tour nimmst mal so ein Rad, dann auch ich gut mit dir mithalten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2012)

Und den rosa Helm nicht vergessen


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und den rosa Helm nicht vergessen



Hab Freitag mal probiert dich anzurufen, obs Bock gehabt hättest mit rüberzufahren (im Auto). Retour dann über Kladska, Lesny und Tillen mit dem Bike.


@Jörg: Mich wundert, dass Du so was nicht fährst


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörg: Mich wundert, dass Du so was nicht fährst




Die Felschen sind viel zu klein 









G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2012)

wenns das ist was ich meine, war ich da auch mal vor 2 Wochen. Von unten aus gesehen ists links flacher, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Des ist schon des linkeste Links von dem ganzen Plattenfeld...wennste des meinst was es ist

G.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2012)

ja, ich mein die kleinen Platten parallel zum Trail links - nicht da wo man bei versauter Landung notwassern muß


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Ne, die sind ja netmal wert das Rad raufzuschieben...du meinst diese...mit dem Popefan drauf...zu Konazeiten






G.


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2012)

So ein Sauwetter jetz  zum Glück gibt's das regenradar


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2012)

hehe, bei uns passts (noch)


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Juni 2012)

Hm ist doch richtig schön draußen...


----------



## ur-anus (20. Juni 2012)

Servus,
könnte mir jemand evtl. den kösseine H-weg/luisenburgtrail erläutern. ich bin heute fast verzweifelt... immer bin ich in diesem verdammten felsenlabyrinth rausgekommen
Ich bin den H-weg bis zu dem Forstweg gefahren wos rechts zum püttnersfelsen weggeht. Gerade drüber, gegenanstieg und dann hatte ich die wahl zwischen nordic walking route, rundweg oder rodelbahn... war alles mist.
wäre nett, wenn jemand licht in mein dunkel bringen könnte...
vielen dank!!!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

ur-anus schrieb:


> Servus,
> könnte mir jemand evtl. den kösseine H-weg/luisenburgtrail erläutern. ich bin heute fast verzweifelt... immer bin ich in diesem verdammten felsenlabyrinth rausgekommen
> Ich bin den H-weg bis zu dem Forstweg gefahren wos rechts zum püttnersfelsen weggeht. Gerade drüber, gegenanstieg und dann hatte ich die wahl zwischen nordic walking route, rundweg oder rodelbahn... war alles mist.
> wäre nett, wenn jemand licht in mein dunkel bringen könnte...
> vielen dank!!!



Wenn ich's richtig deute hättest einfach dem h-weg folgen müssen, also im gegenanstieg links abbiegen ...
Oder wolltest übern Burgstein?

War heut auf der kösseine ... Am kaiserfelsen hat's richtig aua in der Schulter gemacht ... Muss ich wohl doch mal zu Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

Da fährst die Woche einmal net über die Kösseine dann fährt der Eman drüber

Na dann aber schleunigst zum Doc ...mit Schultern ist nicht zu spaßen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Dieses bioniconklump hatt ich irgendwann auch nimmer am radl  ... Die hält nur im bayerwald


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Dieses bioniconklump hatt ich irgendwann auch nimmer am radl  ... Die hält nur im bayerwald



 Ich hätte noch eine von den runden Ersten....in originalverpakt hierliegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Runden ersten ... Warn die mal anders?


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juni 2012)

markus.... gallischen schulter heil trank kann ixh empfehlen.... nur die zutaten sind rar .
alterbativ etwas schonen.
ixh mach heut ein auf eman.... sitze mit smartphone im geisskopf sessel... leider nix schlepplift. 
g.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Runden ersten ... Warn die mal anders?



Ja, besser Aber man muß ja alles verändern damit man noch eher damit hängenbleibt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, besser Aber man muß ja alles verändern damit man noch eher damit hängenbleibt
> 
> G.



Mach mal nen Foto 
Werd heut Nachmittag Fichtelgebirge fahrn ... Snowmtn. White lake city oder so 
Bist zufällig am okopf?

@tom ... So wenig los am Gk? ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mach mal nen Foto



So ist...war doch deine:








So die Alten, kleiner, runder, verbiegsamer. Sprich weniger einhacken und hängenbleiben und mehr fexibel durch den einfachen Gummi.







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Japp ... Naja weißt ja ... Wenn das alte zu lang hält muss was neues her das nicht lang hält  das man wieder was neues verkaufen kann 

Brauchst die alte noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Naja weißt ja ... Wenn das alte zu lang hält muss was neues her das nicht lang hält  das man wieder was neues verkaufen kann
> 
> Brauchst die alte noch



Nöö, tut ja schon etwas länger originalverpackt rumliegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Hmm ... Nochmal probieren oder gleich richtige 2fach Führung ....


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

Bist irgendwo radlfahrn heut jörg wegen dem Ding? Ansonsten auch egal ...  

Werd jetz denk ich mal trümmerschlucht fahrn  ... Der Anstieg von warmensteinach zum bayreuther Haus kotzt mich jetz scho an


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2012)

Bin noch etwas unschlüssig ob ich mich den Mücken oder der Radanstrengung heut aussetzen will
Falls, dann SMS ich dir mal und schmeiß das Dingens ins Auto.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Juni 2012)

meine "tour" heute:






leider haben die die streckenführung so geändert, dass es nimmer so toll wie die letzten jahre war. viele höhenmeter bergab wirklich sinnfrei auf forstautobahnen verschenkt. da werd ich morgen noch mal kritik los werden müssen.

ich kann aber sagen, dass ich den führenden von der kleinen runde, die eine halbe stunde später gestartet ist und mich abgefangen hat, in einem bergabstück verblasen habe. der war völlig überrascht, dass da jemand an ihm vorbei wollte und hat sich im gegenanstieg entschuldigt, dass er mich nicht sofort vorbei gelassen hat.
ansonsten hat sich mein experiment "latexschlauch" mal wieder voll negativ auf die bilanz gelegt. gestern zerhackt es mir auf den letzten 300m den hinterradreifen (was ich bei dem geholper evtl. noch akzeptieren könnte) aber heute "platz" mir bei voller fahrt auf einem forstweg bergab, der vorderreifen. das hätte auch schief gehen können.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falls, dann SMS ich dir mal und schmeiß das Dingens ins Auto.
> 
> G.



Hat gefunzt 

Irgendwie gibt mir ne Tour fast mehr als die ganze zeit im Lift zu sitzen 

@tom ... Bin morgen evtl. auch in spicak  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2012)

Hmm ... Ne Tour is schon schön ... Aber spicak auch 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gvkhwn
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

Aha...schon wieder im Ausland 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2012)

Aber in Sichtweite von Deutschland 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ahsclv
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hat gefunzt
> 
> Irgendwie gibt mir ne Tour fast mehr als die ganze zeit im Lift zu sitzen



Wenn ich deine Ausdauer hät würd ich, zumindest bei uns, auch in keinen Lift einsteigen
Hab heute auch bei meinen 3 Liftfahrten, pro Fahrt, im Schitt 10km zusammengebracht.
Da paßt dann einmal Okoliftfahren dazwischen zur Erhohlung wieder zur Relation

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2012)

hehe ... 
im vergleich zu spicak kackt der ochsenkopf track einfach nur ab (deine strecken nicht betrachtet ) ... da is im lift sitzen reine zeitverschwendung

und schaust mont sainte ane ... um die tageszeit kann man das ja machen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und schaust mont sainte ane ... um die tageszeit kann man das ja machen ...



Logisch...hab auch schon das erste Bier leer...jetzt in der Pause erstmal Pizza aus dem Ofen holen
Freecaaster war aber um Welten besser

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und schaust mont sainte ane ... um die tageszeit kann man das ja machen ...



Hab auchg mit laufen.... man weiß gar net wo man hin gucken soll... Fußball oder UCI


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

Was ist Fußball ???

G.


----------



## teatimetom (24. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @tom ... Bin morgen evtl. auch in spicak  ...



Ah! war heute auch, glaub hab dich gesehen


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage, in wie weit fließt das Ergebnis ausm qualifing mit in das Rennen ein? Oder nur zwecks Startposition??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist Fußball ???
> 
> G.



Is so ähnlich wie Billard nur dass die Kugeln alle die gleiche Farbe haben...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was ist Fußball ???
> 
> G.


 
das is dieses komische spiel mit 22 deppen die nem ball hinterherlaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, in wie weit fließt das Ergebnis ausm qualifing mit in das Rennen ein? Oder nur zwecks Startposition??



Pohh, bei den Männern gehts schon anders zur Sache

Gibt ein paar Punkte. Wobei ich netmal weiß ob und wie die in die Gesamtpunktzahl einfließt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2012)

Tsss....immer diese kleinen Rothaarigen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tsss....immer diese kleinen Rothaarigen
> 
> G.



Ist immer as gleiche


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2012)

@Popefan: Was genau für einen 216ner Dämpfa hast du eigentlich in deinem Kona???

Nochn Trailbild








G.


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Juni 2012)

Schaut richtig gut aus, ist am Oko, oder? 
Ich wär für Foto der Woche Vorschlag


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn man dort einen Screenshot vorschlägt wird man eigenhändig gesteinigt
Wie war denn deine Runde mim Franzam...hat er dich fertig gemacht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Popefan: Was genau für einen 216ner Dämpfa hast du eigentlich in deinem Kona???
> 
> Nochn Trailbild
> 
> ...



Ui des müsst nur nen DHX 3.0 sein. Also nix besonderes. 
Willst mal haben zum testen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2012)

Wollt nur mal einen normalen richtigen Dämpfer zum Testen ausprobieren, ob  der Unterschied zu dem Luftzeug wirklich prägnant anders ist.
Hab mir aber vorhin jetzt versehentlich mal einen Vivid Coil gekauft...gabs für 179 Euro im Angebot.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2012)

Kaiserwetter und zugleich die reinste hitzeschlacht ...




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?422cv0
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2012)

dafür habe ich heute selbst bein angelegt beim berg bezwingen. war aber kein spaß. morgen werd ich mich vielleicht mal in aller früh aufmachen.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dafür habe ich heute selbst bein angelegt beim berg bezwingen. war aber kein spaß. morgen werd ich mich vielleicht mal in aller früh aufmachen.



Du sollst doch gscheite trails suchen die Spaß machen


----------



## speedy_j (30. Juni 2012)

dazu war ich heut nicht in der lage, hab mich nur am pfänder von viechern zerstechen lassen. morgen geht es mal in die berge ums eck.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2012)

Warum warst dazu net in der Lage   ... Du trinkst doch angeblich nix wennst weggehst 

Bahnentour Davos Klosters sollt jetz bald wieder gehen 

Leogang war net schlecht ... Aber irgendwie gibt's schöneres 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?w1jmu5
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (1. Juli 2012)

hey markus wie war wetter heute ? 
bei uns hats um fünf zum regenen angefangen , just in time. 
leogang super - xline - naja - hackelbergtrail super aber schieben


----------



## speedy_j (1. Juli 2012)

ich war das ganze wochenende irgendwie müde. heut früh hats auch rechtzeitig mit gewittern angefangen, so dass ich meine eigentlich geplante tour abgesagen konnte. 

was ich mir aber auf jenden fall mal zulegen sollte, wäre so ein worldcup jersey. die jungs zerlegt es dermaßen und stehen dann einfach wieder auf.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juli 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was ich mir aber auf jenden fall mal zulegen sollte, wäre so ein worldcup jersey. die jungs zerlegt es dermaßen und stehen dann einfach wieder auf.


 
ja hab ich mir auch gedacht ... irgendwie müssen die nen schutzschild haben 

japp ... saalbach taugt  ... nach 5mal X-line, 6mal reiterkogel und 2 mal hackelbergtrail tut mir aber alles weh 
leogang hat mir noch nie so richtig gefallen. bin immer von ganz oben gefahren. bongo bongo is nice. der dh gibt mir wenig, aber kann mer schon fahrn  ich mag das einfach net wenn strecken ineinander übergehen . sogar in spicak is der dh getrennt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Jerseys ist garnet der Grund warum dene nix passiert. Die Steine sind in Wirklichkeit alles Filmrequesiten...so muß das sein.
Der Zielsprung hat bei den 3 vordersten Frauen schon immer was richtig krasses gehabt Da ist mir gleich wieder diese Big Balls Video eingefallen, falls es wer kennt

War heut ein genial Mücken- und Menschenfreier Radeltag

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War heut ein genial Mücken- und Menschenfreier Radeltag
> 
> G.


 
warum das? wo warn denn alle?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warum das? wo warn denn alle?



Haben bei fast Dauernässe von oben abgeluscht Die einzigen Menschen die wir am Trail gehört haben, hatten sich am Kaiserfels in einer Höhle versteckt und huuuhuuu gerufen, wärend wir unsere Spaß hatten

G.


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2012)

Markus,
ich wollte mich übrigens noch beschöhren bei dir ! 
die Mär, das ein neuer helm eingestürtzt werden muss, die hätte ich besser nicht gehört.
Hab mir am Freitag einen neuen aufgesetzt, die erste Abfahrt ging noch irgendwie ganz gut, anfang der zweiten aber ... hattes mächtig gedonnert und ich saß am Boden.... mittem am Trail...Kratzer im neuen Helm  . 
nach Sammlung und Analyse hab ich wohl einen weichen Anlieger in Spizak ganz oben erwischt und den weggeschoben ... war alles voller looooser Erde. Aber helm ist noch ganz, jetzt kann nix mehr passieren


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Bei uns hats ständig gedonnert...aber mein Helm hat davon keine Kratzer bekommen. Was hast dir denn wieder für ein Eisdielenmodel gekauft

G.


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2012)

glaube mittlerweile das dieses Carbon - was vor den Helmnamen steht - die wo ich immer kaufe -
für verkürzte Haltbarkeit  oder sowas steht


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> glaube mittlerweile das dieses Carbon - was vor den Helmnamen steht - die wo ich immer kaufe -
> für verkürzte Haltbarkeit  oder sowas steht



Vorsicht bei Carbon wenns donnert, da haben wir gestern erst auf der Kösser drüber diskutiert...damit wird man nämlich als ersten vom Blitz getroffen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei Carbon wenns donnert, da haben wir gestern erst auf der Kösser drüber diskutiert...damit wird man nämlich als ersten vom Blitz getroffen
> 
> G.



daaaazuuu müsstest du einen Hochstrom oder Hochvolt Experten befragen ab wann dem leitende Effekt der Kohlefasern dem isolierndem Effekt der Harzen unterliegt.

Nur leider kenn ich keinen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Jaja, wenn da nur einen kennen würden...tsssss

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Aber helm ist noch ganz, jetzt kann nix mehr passieren


 
 so geht das


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

Gehts Forum nur bei mir so langsam und zeitverzögert???
Am Oko steht jetzt ein Roadgap...aber vorsicht nicht zu stark antreten, wir kennen dich ja

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Oko steht jetzt ein Roadgap
> 
> G.


Wo??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

wo wurds hingebaut?

war gestern am reiterkogel ... da gibts drei "grössere" dinger ...

okopf, eh zeitverschwendung ... fahr lieber mal wieder mit auf gscheite strecken


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

HANZZ08 schrieb:


> Wo??



Über die letzte Forststraße.

G.


----------



## HANZZ08 (2. Juli 2012)

Hmm, muss ich bei gelegenheit mal hinschaun, war scho lang nimmer dort...
Aber wie geht des? Is doch fast kein gefälle mehr so weit unten


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Über die letzte Forststraße.
> 
> G.


 
mit holzanfahrt und landung oder wie? das muss ja nen riesen bauwerk sein da wirklich alles flach is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

oh mei 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv9zGslbU9g&feature=player_embedded"]Ochsenkopf Roadgap      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mit holzanfahrt und landung oder wie? das muss ja nen riesen bauwerk sein da wirklich alles flach is



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv9zGslbU9g&feature=youtu.be


Edit: verdammt zu langsam...tsss


G.


----------



## franzam (2. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> daaaazuuu müsstest du einen Hochstrom oder Hochvolt Experten befragen ab wann dem leitende Effekt der Kohlefasern dem isolierndem Effekt der Harzen unterliegt.
> 
> Nur leider kenn ich keinen



Bin zwar kein Experte, aber bei Blitzschlag verdampft das Harz und übrig bleibt nur ein Bündel Fasern. Kannst also wieder verwerten 

Stammt von Erfahrungenen von Anglern mit Carbonrute bei Gewitter


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Experte, aber bei Blitzschlag verdampft das Harz und übrig bleibt nur ein Bündel Fasern. Kannst also wieder verwerten
> 
> Stammt von Erfahrungenen von Anglern mit Carbonrute bei Gewitter



Dann werd ich mir doch die dickeren Gummigriffe aufziehen wenns donnert 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mir doch die dickeren Gummigriffe aufziehen wenns donnert
> 
> G.



Vergiss aber net das hitzeschildjacket anzuziehen


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv9zGslbU9g&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Edit: verdammt zu langsam...tsss
> ...




Hmm und wo bieg ich dann in Flowtrail ab??  Da muss ich dann ja wieder bergauf... ;-)
Werd ich beim nächsten mal gleich mein Cagua drüberscheuchen

@ LB Jörg dich hab ich vor glaub ich 4 Wochen am OKO Lift gesehen
Bist vor mir eingestiegen mit deinem total eingesauten Nicolai
Da dürfte ich glaub ich mit meinem Cagua unterwegs gewesen sein...
oder vll noch mit dem dicken geliehenen Two15er Cube

vll trifft man sich ja mal wieder...

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

http://lenzerheide.com/de/aktuell/n...in-downhill-bike-transport-am-scalottas_76401

sehr interessant die federwegsunterteilung ... ne 200 mm travis mit einfachbrücke kommt dann wohl durch


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Juli 2012)

Die Schweizer wieder... 

Da heißts nur Probieren geht über studieren...

Vll probier ichs ja anfang August mal aus, da bin ich in der Ecke unterwegs
Allerdings hat mein Cagua ja "nur" 170mm Federweg...
Zum Glück kann ich die Talas auf 120mm runterlassen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juli 2012)

*räusper,räüsper*

gibt es hier eine wochenend-Planung? hab wohl mal wieder "frei" gekriegt und bleib zumindest schon mal in der heimatlichen gegend...

wie siehts mit der bayerwald-runde mit jörg aus? und/oder spicak? oder beides?
und stefan? eman sowieso! geht da was zam?
oder alle letties fahren mal wieder in eine richtung?

(ausser freitag nachmittag, da muss ich bei nem fest helfen...und bier ausschenken->->:kotz:->tot)


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> *räusper,räüsper*
> 
> gibt es hier eine wochenend-Planung? hab wohl mal wieder "frei" gekriegt und bleib zumindest schon mal in der heimatlichen gegend...
> 
> ...


 
der jörg hat was von bruneck gesagt 

ansonsten ... zu allem bereit


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juli 2012)

dann werd ich das hier mal beobachten


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> dann werd ich das hier mal beobachten


 
ne ich glaub ohne aktiven part wird das hier nix


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> .
> 
> @ LB Jörg dich hab ich vor glaub ich 4 Wochen am OKO Lift gesehen
> Bist vor mir eingestiegen mit deinem total eingesauten Nicolai
> ...



Ja, das muß ich gewesen sein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der jörg hat was von bruneck gesagt
> 
> ansonsten ... zu allem bereit



Was haste denn jetzt da wieder ausgegraben
Eigentlich war mein Plan ja erstmal den Grubigstein von ganz oben runterzufahren und noch einen Alternativabenteuertrail von ganz oben auszuprobieren, wenn die Wettervorhersagen passen. 
Und Bruneck dann als Zusatz, aber da ist ja jetzt noch ein Zusatz zum Zusatz auch noch dabei

G.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2012)

bin wieder in österreich am Wochenende, falls ned so weit fahren wollts 
leogang und wagrain ist auf dem menue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> bin wieder in österreich am Wochenende, falls ned so weit fahren wollts
> leogang und wagrain ist auf dem menue


 
scho wieder leogang ... gibt doch auch noch andere Strecken in österreich


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste denn jetzt da wieder ausgegraben
> Eigentlich war mein Plan ja erstmal den Grubigstein von ganz oben runterzufahren und noch einen Alternativabenteuertrail von ganz oben auszuprobieren, wenn die Wettervorhersagen passen.
> Und Bruneck dann als Zusatz, aber da ist ja jetzt noch ein Zusatz zum Zusatz auch noch dabei
> 
> G.


 
canazei kenn ich schon lang ... weiß nur noch net lang das es eigentlich kein prob ist, das zu kombinieren


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> scho wieder leogang ... gibt doch auch noch andere Strecken in österreich



mal drüber nachdenken ! 
echt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> canazei kenn ich schon lang ... weiß nur noch net lang das es eigentlich kein prob ist, das zu kombinieren



Tumer heut Abend mal Fäisbuukn 


Brauchst netmal wieder einen neuen Dh´ler. Jetzt gäbs wieder einen der zu dir paßt
Jetzt mit PROGRESSIVEN Hinterbau







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)

Das Orange... Hrrr hrrr ... Ich Brauch ja eh mal wieder nen neues Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2012)

Eben....hast dir ja schon lange keins mehr gekauft

So jetzt gehts erstmal auf die Matze und Kösser


G.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2012)

Eben hast dir werklich schon lang nix mehr kauft !
Wenn du endlich lernen würdest, das du Large beikes Brauchst- könnt ich dir beim ENTSORGEN helfen, nehme 10 Euro / Bike


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juli 2012)

Bin ja im moment am Lago 
Und des auch noch übers WE. 
WE planung also ohne mich 

P.s. War heut mal beim "walter" der hat gleich was von andi und wein daher geredet. 
Glaub ich muss da mal zum essen hin


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin ja im moment am Lago
> Und des auch noch übers WE.
> WE planung also ohne mich
> 
> ...




Hehe ... Na dann viel Spaß da unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> mal drüber nachdenken !
> echt ?



Gibt mehr als du denkst 

Bin grad im absoluten Flachland 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1eufov
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2012)

Hast du wohl eine IBC Freibenutzeinheit im Auto...die gibts von FB noch nicht

Pohh, war heut 2mal auf der Matze und dann Kösser...werd noch zum richtigen Emanzam
Hab eine neue Spezialtour ausgearbeitet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2012)

Jörg und ich haben ausgemacht  -> Samstag Sonntag bruneck und canazei  

Speedy?
Tom... Mal net nur Österreich? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ohga0u
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jörg und ich haben ausgemacht  -> Samstag Sonntag bruneck und canazei
> 
> Speedy?
> Tom... Mal net nur Österreich?
> ...



Was haste denn mim Stawoldbur ausgmacht???

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2012)

das mer mal telephoniernen müssen 

wegen so sachen wie "wann fahr mer los" oder "fährt jeder selber oder gehts auch mit weniger autos"...denn lust hab ich ja schon

hoffentlich geht mein internet wieder wenn ich dan heimkomm...


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jörg und ich haben ausgemacht  -> Samstag Sonntag bruneck und canazei
> Tom... Mal net nur Österreich?
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ohga0u
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kommt immer auf die Strecken an, die wir fahren müssen / Können 

Gib mal eine Beschreibung durch:
Ist es ca. so wie X-Line ? mein vom Wurzelteppich und Technischen Character her ? 
Oder eher wie Geisskopf- Spizak -leogang - was weiß ich wie 
Ham die eigentlich nen Lift ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jörg und ich haben ausgemacht  -> Samstag Sonntag bruneck und canazei
> 
> Speedy?
> Tom... Mal net nur Österreich?
> ...



ich bin draußen, da ich schon was anderes ausgemacht habe. bin aber auch in den bergen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was haste denn mim Stawoldbur ausgmacht???
> 
> G.


 
wir fahren samstag früh runter ... freitag wird mir zu stressig, da ich erst vor ner stunde aus berlin zurückgekommen bin und jetzt noch nen vollmondnightride machen muss 

müss mer nur noch klären wo wir übernachten 

@tom ... steht doch alles im text oben  canazei kenn ich net. bruneck is in etwa x-line charakter
fahr nach leo ... da kann nix schief gehen


----------



## JokerT (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin momentan auf der suche nach ein paar anderen Trails im Fichtelgebirge. Zur Zeit fahr ich meistens am großen und kleinen Waldstein, Epprechtstein etc. durch die Gegend, weils von Münchberg aus einfach am naheliegendsten ist. Welche Berge/Strecken wären denn in Reichweite noch für Enduro/FR zu empfehlen? Oder gibst da auf der anderen Seite vom Fichtelgebirge bessere/schönere Touren, man kann ja auch mal das Bike ins Auto packen und da rüber fahren?

ceers, Tim


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Gib mal eine Beschreibung durch:
> :



Bruneck ist ungefähr so wie Kronplatz....


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Jörg, bist schon in GAP?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hey Jörg, bist schon in GAP?



Ja klar...und du 


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2012)

...ach da bist du, hab mich schon gewundert...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2012)

Juhuuuuu BEITRAG 5000 


Und das ganz legal 


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2012)

...so ein Zufall...

ja dann könn mer ja etz noch eins Trinken


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu BEITRAG 5000
> 
> 
> Und das ganz legal
> ...



Träum weiter 

@ane ... Na nimmt dich der Jörg mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juli 2012)

Arbeite doch am Samstag  aber ab Montag hab ich zwei Wochen frei...


----------



## BuDDaH (6. Juli 2012)

Heyho,
bist Du auch aus Münchberg?

Der Höhenweg vom kleinen Waldstein bis zur Verbindungstrasse Kirchenlamitz-Weissdorf ist ganz nett, aber den wirst Du schon kennen



JokerT schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin momentan auf der suche nach ein paar anderen Trails im Fichtelgebirge. Zur Zeit fahr ich meistens am großen und kleinen Waldstein, Epprechtstein etc. durch die Gegend, weils von Münchberg aus einfach am naheliegendsten ist. Welche Berge/Strecken wären denn in Reichweite noch für Enduro/FR zu empfehlen? Oder gibst da auf der anderen Seite vom Fichtelgebirge bessere/schönere Touren, man kann ja auch mal das Bike ins Auto packen und da rüber fahren?
> 
> ceers, Tim


----------



## JokerT (6. Juli 2012)

Jo, den kenn ich schon ansonsten gibts auf der weißenstädter seite vom waldstein gibts auch einen ganz schönen trail, liegt denke ich auf dem fichtelgebirgs-weg.


----------



## BuDDaH (6. Juli 2012)

von den lettenbrüdern, die hier ja auch zahlreich vertreten sind, gibts auf deren homepage paar trails: http://www.lettenbrueder.com/trails.htm


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2012)

JokerT schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich bin momentan auf der suche nach ein paar anderen Trails im Fichtelgebirge. Zur Zeit fahr ich meistens am großen und kleinen Waldstein, Epprechtstein etc. durch die Gegend, weils von Münchberg aus einfach am naheliegendsten ist. Welche Berge/Strecken wären denn in Reichweite noch für Enduro/FR zu empfehlen? Oder gibst da auf der anderen Seite vom Fichtelgebirge bessere/schönere Touren, man kann ja auch mal das Bike ins Auto packen und da rüber fahren?
> 
> ceers, Tim


 
ich kenn mich auf dieser seite nicht mehr wirklich aus ...
aber Kornberg is auch ganz nett (N-Weg)

ansonsten wennst das Auto packst auf jedenfall mal die Schneeberg ochsenkopfrunde machen


----------



## JokerT (6. Juli 2012)

Danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juli 2012)

hab ein neues lieblingswort:
STAU 
in selbigem steh ich seit 187km.... 150 sinds noch . schaff ich noch die lezte abfahrt 
gibts da was umsonst im gebirge? wi wollen die affen alle hin?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hab ein neues lieblingswort:
> STAU
> in selbigem steh ich seit 187km.... 150 sinds noch . schaff ich noch die lezte abfahrt
> gibts da was umsonst im gebirge? wi wollen die affen alle hin?



Ja, heut früh war für die relativ frühe zeit schon viel los ... NRW hat erstes ferien WE. Wir sind  aber optimal durchgekommen *fg* ... 

Fahr grad das dritte mal kronplatz rauf  coole Strecke die Spaß macht ... Stellenweise wie Achterbahnfahrn 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?zmx35f
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Juli 2012)

Am Kronplatz sind die Strecken echt Klasse !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2012)

@Eman: Na da hattest deine Panoramarundfahrt ja noch...mehr Panorama wie Sellapass haben die Alpen wohl net zu bieten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2012)

Japp ... Hast recht 

Auf jedenfall schöne Tour und 2 geile strecken 

Der stawold hat's richtig gesagt ... Es ist kaum zu Glauben das wir erst samstag früh um fünf losgefahrn sind es nur 2 Tage warn  ... Gefühlt viel länger


----------



## speedy_j (9. Juli 2012)

mei, is des schee


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2012)

Rosengarten?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Canazai.

Aber eigentlich nur mit dem Hubschrauber erreichbar

@Eman: Schönes farbiges Bild...Hast auch eins von der Seite mit den großen Wänden?

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2012)

@Jörg: 

Das Wort Ochsenkopf verursacht bei mir immer häufiger einen inneren Schwelbrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> Das Wort Ochsenkopf verursacht bei mir immer häufiger einen inneren Schwelbrand.



Dann erfreue dich lieber an dem schönen Bild oben  Hatte in Canazei zumindest soger mal wieder meinen Bügelhelm auf.

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann erfreue dich lieber an dem schönen Bild oben  Hatte in Canazei zumindest soger mal wieder meinen Bügelhelm auf.
> 
> G.


hab ich doch schon lang gesehen  schade dass ich kein Bild von deinen 661 Knien am "Horizont" gemacht hab wie du auf der Straße lagst


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> Das Wort Ochsenkopf verursacht bei mir immer häufiger einen inneren Schwelbrand.


 

die schaffen das noch das der lift wieder dicht macht 

@jörg ...


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> Das Wort Ochsenkopf verursacht bei mir immer häufiger einen inneren Schwelbrand.





OLB EMan schrieb:


> die schaffen das noch das der lift wieder dicht macht



was ist denn los?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juli 2012)

@ Urlaubstruppe: Wow super Bilder die der Eman da gemacht hat! 

Bin auch wieder in D mittlerweile. Urlaub gut rum gebracht 
Aber wenn ich das so seh könnt ich trotzdem fast neidisch wern


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> was ist denn los?


 
oh ... da hat er pech das er gesichtsbuch verweigert


----------



## speedy_j (10. Juli 2012)

reine anteilenahme meinerseits, so sehr tangiert es mich ja nicht mehr. aber du kannst gern zur aufklärung beitragen... auch für die, die nicht jede informationsplattform nutzen möchten.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2012)

Soderla, gleich mal auf Facebook schauen obs was Neues gibt....

G.


----------



## teatimetom (10. Juli 2012)

würde es euch was ausmachen wenn ihr postet weo man das lesen kann ? bin regostriert aber .. find nix 

wie waren die Strecken in Italien?
Reines Abfahrtsland oder eher für Enduro Bikes ?
wars sehr warm ? 
G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> würde es euch was ausmachen wenn ihr postet weo man das lesen kann ? bin regostriert aber .. find nix
> 
> wie waren die Strecken in Italien?
> Reines Abfahrtsland oder eher für Enduro Bikes ?
> ...



Hmmh...ich hab meinen Dhler net aus dem Auto geholt und bin mit meinem AMsuperendurolightfreerider gefahren
Die Stellen wo man sich eine Boxxer statt der Lyrik gewünscht hat waren überschaubar und eh, durch nachlassende Kraft, immer erst in der zweiten Tageshälfte relevant

Beides top spaßige Strecken, die gut in Schuß waren Canazai istein wenig ein Hinfahrgegurke...da können die 65km von Bruneck schon richtig auf den Sack gehen

Wetter war super...nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu naß und nicht zu trocken

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juli 2012)

@Tom: Schau mal auf die Seite vom Bikepark Ochsenkopf.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OCo0z0rriMY#t=158s


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2012)

pah, Toprope..pfffff


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2012)

ich bekomm schon vom zuschauen höhenangst 

oh oh ... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/info_images/30780_0.JPG ...


----------



## franzam (11. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> pah, Toprope..pfffff



da sollte er wenigstens mit Clickies fahren -da wär das Rad auch mit gesichert...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> pah, Toprope..pfffff



Hmmh...wie würde es wohl im Vorstieg ausschauen...so alle 3 Hüpfer einmal einhängen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich bekomm schon vom zuschauen höhenangst
> 
> oh oh ... http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/info_images/30780_0.JPG ...



Was gabs denn in dem Link zu sehen??? Als ich ihn anklickte ist mein Bildschirm, nach dem Warnhinweis "Farbübersättigung", explodiert

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2012)

Für die die kein FB im Fichtelgebirge haben 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45299715"]http://vimeo.com/45299715[/ame]


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Juli 2012)

hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (12. Juli 2012)

Jörg jetzt kauf ich mir ein Falk Navi, nur eine Frage, wieso läuft dem tschugg bei 1:50 glasklares Wasser aus dem Handschu ?


----------



## Speci007 (12. Juli 2012)

wieso läuft dem tschugg bei 1:50 glasklares Wasser aus dem Handschuh ? 

der kann zaubern 
oder weil der die orientierungshilfe mit dem mundstück v. camelb. abspühlt


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2012)

schön gemacht das vid ... nur wird sich so mancher wundern das das ding nicht so einfach immer die trails kennt. wundert mich net das viele von nem bikenavi enttäuscht werden 

hehe und das wenn der falsche im fichtelgebirge sieht fällt er tot um ... über die felsen fahrn usw


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was gabs denn in dem Link zu sehen??? Als ich ihn anklickte ist mein Bildschirm, nach dem Warnhinweis "Farbübersättigung", explodiert
> 
> G.


 
hehe ... in real hat nix übersättigt  passen würd er 

weißt ne alternative ?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2012)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht als ichs mir angesehen hab, dass wenn da falsche es sieht da nen halben herzkasper bekommt 

Zum Helm. Hast dich dich eh schon dafür entschieden


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... in real hat nix übersättigt  passen würd er
> 
> weißt ne alternative ?



Chainreaction cycles 
The T2 Carbon 
in allen Designs, sogar in EMAN FARBEN verfügbar 
und 43 % gespart 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=27&BrandID=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hab ich grad im Fotoalbum gefunden



Das hat er wohl über das andere Schild in seinem Fotoalbum drübergetakkert 

@TiTeimTom: Da sind doch keine Emanfarben dabei..nene.

G.


----------



## Landus (12. Juli 2012)

> Für die die kein FB im Fichtelgebirge haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, klasse, die gute alte Kösse und Püttnerstrail

Wenns kein Werbevideo wäre und die Musik nicht so ein lahmes Geplätscher wärs richtig gut


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht als ichs mir angesehen hab, dass wenn da falsche es sieht da nen halben herzkasper bekommt
> 
> Zum Helm. Hast dich dich eh schon dafür entschieden


 
ne die progressivität des helms macht mir selbst angst 

@tom ... in england nen helm zu bestellen is net so gut wenn er net passt


----------



## franzam (12. Juli 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Haha, klasse, die gute alte Kösse und Püttnerstrail
> 
> Wenns kein Werbevideo wäre und die Musik nicht so ein lahmes Geplätscher wärs richtig gut



passt voll in die ganze OKo-debatte mit Trailsperrungen etc.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, in dem Fall wohl aber eher untragisch, weil keine Ortsangaben und kein Lift mit im Spiel sind
Außerdem muß man sich schon gut auskennen um das durcheinander der Abnschnitte zuzuordnen...zumindest der gemeine Gegner

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2012)

ich glaub dem gegner ist es egal wo genau ... die tatsache das überhaupt reicht doch scho  .... der wald gehört doch nur dem timberjack


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2012)

wetter am WE is bäh


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wetter am WE is bäh



bei uns hams schlecht angesagt 

helm könntest bei mir probieren in L ... stinkt kaum


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2012)

Gibt wieder eine neue Wildkamera...halt, diesmal eine reine Luxkamera.
An der Kreuzung nach dem Kaiserfelsen wenn man oben ins Felsenlabyrint reinläuft.
Wird wohl überprüft wieviel Luxe nicht nachträglich bezahlen wenn sie dort durchlaufen

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Juli 2012)

Wieviel LUX braucht man dann nachts damit die Cam geblendet ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gibt wieder eine neue Wildkamera...halt, diesmal eine reine Luxkamera.
> An der Kreuzung nach dem Kaiserfelsen wenn man oben ins Felsenlabyrint reinläuft.
> Wird wohl überprüft wieviel Luxe nicht nachträglich bezahlen wenn sie dort durchlaufen
> 
> G.



Die steht doch da schon seit nem halben jahr oder so??
Interessanter ist wohl eher wieviele Kameras wo hängen
bei denen keine Hinweistafel für die Luchse hängt...?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

Na die sind halt auf der Jagd nach den bösen radlfahrern abseits der Autobahnen  ... Hab gestern im bayerwald ne neue entdeckt 

Heut wer radlfahrn?


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2012)

Ja des Gefühl hab ich auch ob da nicht teilweise a andere Interessen dahinter stehen als die Luchse... 

Japp wär dabei. Zeitlich eher so nachm Mittagessen. 
Soll aber halt nachmittag regnen.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

Ja ... Sieht aktuell gar net so toll aus ... Würd sagen, schaun mer mal


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Gähhhn....bin heut irgendwie net aus dem Bett rausgekommen...das heißt Luxe...Luuuxxxxe...tss.
Zwischen Oxenkopf und Silberhaus sind sie ganz schön am Forststraßenbauen. Wieder ein paar Trailabschnitte platt, bzw. nicht mehr existent
Und bei der Klassikrunde bräucht ich jetzt nimmer zum Schluß in die Senke mit reinfahren...gibt endlich einen Parallelweg zur 303

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

Bei der neuen forstautobahn vorm landshuterhaus hat's auch den wanderern die kurz vor uns auf die Autobahn getroffen sind die Sprache verschlagen. Krass was da im Wald teilweise getrieben wird. 
Aber immerhin haben sie da wo es wirklich tragisch geworden wär den Wanderweg verschont  und sind auf parallelen wegen mitm timberjack gefahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Hmmh...absolut uneinschätzbare Wetterlage heute. Diese dummen Regenwolkenklaster entstehen heute teilweise erst zu spät zur Früherkennung...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2012)

Hmmm glaub ich mach heut nix mehr. 
War grad schon mal ne kleine gutenmorgenrunde fahren und bin schon as erste mal abgeduscht worden. 
Und nachmittag solls ja eher noch schlechter werden


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Timing ist heute das Zauberwort...immer dann genau da zu sein wo gerade die Sonne scheint...bzw. immer dann einen Ort, Höhle ect. zu sein, wenn es diese ominösen 5min zwischen dem Sonnenschein mal regnet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2012)

Ja Timing und ne Regenjacke


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

sehr wechselhaftes wetter ... von sonne über wind regen und hagel alles dabei ... nur den schnee hab ich vermisst


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Wir sind von Regen und Hagel verschont geblieben. Haben sogar eine Extrarast am Seehaus gemacht, weils da grad so schön Sonne hatte
Regen gabs dann erst als wir im Okohaus zum Essen saßen, aber die eine Abfahrt vom Oko hat auch gereicht um unten etwas dreckig und triefig anzukommen
Aber passend zum Aufbruch gabs dann wieder herlichen Sonnenschein mit Regenbögen

Pohh, und wir sind extra etwas anders zum Oko hochgeradelt um das Ausmaß der Forstschäden anzuschauen. Die haben den ganzen Grenzwegtrail von hinten bis vorne weggebaggert Warscheinlich wirds noch mit Forststraßenmaterial aufgefüllt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Und Eman, schon die neuste FB Diskussion Todesnohe versus Oko gelesen 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/131298323604674/

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Hat sogar schon den Weg als 3 Bilder ins Forum gefunden 
Für alle die noch nicht in FB sind...so ists in FB













Und nein, das ist kein Drehbuchskrpit zu SouthPark 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

Zu Fb ... Oh mei reicht da schon gar nimmer 

Zum Wetter ... Nass geworden sind wir auch net  ... Zumindest net von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2012)

Heilandsack, selten so gelacht

So ein Kindergarten...

Oh mei reicht da echt nimmer.
Solche Pfosten

Könnt echt direkt aus Southpark stammen ;-)

Gibts vom Fichtelsee aus ne vernünftige Trailvariante zurück zum OKO-Haus??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zum Wetter ... Nass geworden sind wir auch net  ... Zumindest net von oben




Ich mußt nur immer an den armen Stefan denken...der netmal einen Kaffee auf Tour bekommen hat
Die Forststraße neben der 303 hat schon was 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gibts vom Fichtelsee aus ne vernünftige Trailvariante zurück zum OKO-Haus??



Bis letzte Woche gabs die ansich noch...jetzt hat der Forst zugeschlagen
Hmmh...man könnte irgendwie übern Boxgraben zurückfahren, wenn mans drauf anlegen will weniger Forststraße zu fahren...ansonsten übern Weißmainfels nommal zum Gipfel hoch.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2012)

Na klasse... der Forst wieder...

Hmm Boxgraben kenn ich...
Weißmainfelsen auch...

Dann lieber nochmal zum Oko rauf 
Wobei der Weg von Karches zum Weißmeinfelsen auch net ganz ohne ist bergauf...

Naja mal sehn was meine und die Kondition meiner Mitfahrer an dem Punkt so spricht...
Ansonsten halt doch die Forstautobahn nehmen...

Bin wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag mal am OKO, Schneeberg, Nusshart usw. unterwegs...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich mußt nur immer an den armen Stefan denken...der netmal einen Kaffee auf Tour bekommen hat
> Die Forststraße neben der 303 hat schon was
> 
> G.


 
der wollte doch gar keinen 

steinwald war schön ... war schon ewig nimmer dort gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der wollte doch gar keinen
> 
> steinwald war schön ... war schon ewig nimmer dort gewesen



Natürlich wollte er einen...er hat mir ständig HilfeSMSen geschrieben
Steinwald ist außerdem nur bei Trockenheit schön...sonst ist man ja bergab noch mehr am Treten




> Wobei der Weg von Karches zum Weißmeinfelsen auch net ganz ohne ist bergauf...



Den fährt niemand freiwillig in die Richtung

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Den fährt niemand freiwillig in die Richtung
> 
> G.



Hehe, glaub ich auch...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich wollte er einen...er hat mir ständig HilfeSMSen geschrieben
> Steinwald ist außerdem nur bei Trockenheit schön...sonst ist man ja bergab noch mehr am Treten
> 
> G.



Blablablaablaa


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

Glaub da wird dieses Jahr noch ein Zillertaltrip fällig...die bauen gerade eine AntiEmanstrecke

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artikel/1914/rideable-project-exklusiv-episode-1-startschuss#comments


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat sogar schon den Weg als 3 Bilder ins Forum gefunden
> Für alle die noch nicht in FB sind...so ists in FB
> 
> 
> ...



In fb hat die Zensur zugeschlagen  zum Glück hast es für die Nachwelt gesichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oink (16. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> In fb hat die Zensur zugeschlagen  zum Glück hast es für die Nachwelt gesichert



 damit sich die Herren auch später noch an ihr vorbildliches Benehmen erinnern können..und wir auch später noch was zu lachen haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

Das war ich doch garnet Aber wie heißt es so schön, "Was einmal im Netz ist, ist immer im Netz"...

G.


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war ich doch garnet Aber wie heißt es so schön, "Was einmal im Netz ist, ist immer im Netz"...
> 
> G.



Leider geschwärzt, wäre sonst noch blamabler


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2012)

@jörg ...
http://www.dolomitisupersummer.com/de/aktivitat/freeride-bike-gardenaccia#v=3


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2012)

Sieht ja auch mal mitnehmbar aus...aber das ist wieder in den Dolos...wahrscheinlich wieder ein nicht auszusprechende Zahl an Serpentinen die es zu meistern gilt um in dieses Tal zu kommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2012)

aber gegen das dolomitenpanoroma kommt doch fast nix an ... die 2 tage haben richtig geflasht ... immer noch  
es gibt da anscheinend doch mehr ... cortina d´ampezzo is wohl ne bahn offen
da fangen sie wohl an http://reiseengel.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/dolomitibikepark.pdf

richtung gardasee wär das http://www.paganellabikepark.com/index.php/it/contatti


Freitag gehts da hin ... hrrr hrrr  http://www.alpibikeresort.com/index.aspx


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Juli 2012)

interneeeeet! jippiieee. ich krieg wieder was mit 

...wollt ich nur mal sagen...


----------



## teatimetom (16. Juli 2012)

markus, hast en platz frei ? 
wielang fährst ?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> interneeeeet! jippiieee. ich krieg wieder was mit
> 
> ...wollt ich nur mal sagen...


 
hehe bist zurück ausm ... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tal_der_Ahnungslosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> markus, hast en platz frei ?
> wielang fährst ?



Du hast doch eh genau 0 Urlaubstage soweit ich weiß  in Alpi selbst ne Woche ...


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juli 2012)

fix, woche ist zu viel. 1-2-flexibel tage könnt ich mir nehmen.

dann viel Spaß


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Immer diese Urlauber, unmöglich..und ich lieg defekt daheim und kann nur wieder Sachen im Internet bestellenum mich wartend drauf zu fruen

Scheinbar hat hier im Forum auch schon wieder ein Defekt oder Zensur zugeschlagen und die letzten Bilder sind gelöscht worden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> fix, woche ist zu viel. 1-2-flexibel tage könnt ich mir nehmen.
> 
> dann viel Spaß


 
oh mei  ... hab die woche danach wohl auch noch frei um was zu machen 
@jörg ... was hastn ? erkältet?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei  ... hab die woche danach wohl auch noch frei um was zu machen
> @jörg ... was hastn ? erkältet?



Mein hier und da auftretendes Bandscheibenproblem ist nach dem Samstag mal wieder aufgetreten. War da ne Schwächlingsrunde fahren und hab mich etwas unterkühlt in der Kreuzregion.
Das Schlimme dran ist ja eigentlich das ich ständig gedacht hab, eigentlich müßt ich jetzt die Jacke anziehen, sonst tut mir nur des Kreuz wieder weh...war aber zu faul zum Cämälback runterzutun...
Und dann gings ja Sonntag noch auf die Nußhardt-Okorunde...Radfahren ging irgendwie und ich dachte das es mit Bewegung wieder weg geht
Jetzt lieg ich halt daheim und wart auf meine Internetartikel

Nächste Woche muß ich wieder in die Arbeit...wollte ja ab morgen eigentlich der Ane ihre neue Karte ausprobieren
Die ist aber net zu unterschätzen...schwarze Trails sind wirklich schwarz, einen davon haben wir nämlich damals schon mal auf verdacht versucht und der arme Otti mußte sich danach auch noch besonders viel Schelte vom Liftpersonal anhören   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Mein erster Zeitvertreibartikel ist schon da...zumidest konnt ich ihn zusammenbauen und jetzt anschauen





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oink (17. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat hier im Forum auch schon wieder ein Defekt oder Zensur zugeschlagen und die letzten Bilder sind gelöscht worden
> G.



naja, jetzt sind sie wieder da aber wär schon intressant zu wissen welcher Admin hier wohl seine Kompetenzen aus privater Sympathie( ? ) überschreitet


----------



## Supah Gee (17. Juli 2012)

@Jörg 
Is des 31.6? Wenn, kannste da mal messen was es wirklich is


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Ja es ist 31,6 und es ist wirklich auch 31,6....oke extra für dich eine genauere Analyse hat ergeben das der Durchmesser zwischen 31,56 und 31,55 schwankt.

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juli 2012)

Oink schrieb:


> naja, jetzt sind sie wieder da aber wär schon intressant zu wissen welcher Admin hier wohl seine Kompetenzen aus privater Sympathie( ? ) überschreitet



mein Browser-Cache kannte die Bilder noch, hab gleichmal ein dezentrales Backup erstellt, nicht das die Bilder noch endgültig verloren gehen. Dank der Qualität der Unterhalt war es das allemal Wert


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mein Browser-Cache kannte die Bilder noch, hab gleichmal ein dezentrales Backup erstellt, nicht das die Bilder noch endgültig verloren gehen. Dank der Qualität der Unterhalt war es das allemal Wert



dann lad sie mal brav wieder hoch und schick sie weiter, dann kann sie jeder in sein Fotoalbum stellen. Mal sehen wann der Admin aufgibt


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mein erster Zeitvertreibartikel ist schon da...zumidest konnt ich ihn zusammenbauen und jetzt anschauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wollt ich auch haben....
An meinem Ghost Cagua war dann aber schon ne 50g leichtere Reverb dran...
Jetzt muss ich halt mit dem Leitungsgebambl leben...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2012)

Die Reverb hat aber nur 125mm Hub...ist ja nur für kleine Radler

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die ist aber net zu unterschätzen...schwarze Trails sind wirklich schwarz, einen davon haben wir nämlich damals schon mal auf verdacht versucht und der arme Otti mußte sich danach auch noch besonders viel Schelte vom Liftpersonal anhören
> 
> G.



nicht mal mehr getraut hab ich mich, über die wiese zu gehn...fix und fertig.

wie,was,wo-des heißt also der eMan macht dann am wochenend keine bayerwald-tour mit mir...?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie,was,wo-des heißt also der eMan macht dann am wochenend keine bayerwald-tour mit mir...?


 

args ... kaum bin ich mal net ... dann hättest zeit 

samstag war ich mitm rick7 auf Deg Gk tour ... hab dich net gefragt -> wusste das du keine zeit hast


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Reverb hat aber nur 125mm Hub...ist ja nur für kleine Radler
> 
> G.


 
Die 150mm passt in mei großes Cagua eh net, ausgefahren würd ich nimmer an die Pedale kommen
Obwohl ich schon groß bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

Uhh, und mir sind die 150 schon zuwenig. Hab mir das Ding noch aus dem Grund geordert, weil sie 435mm lang ist, was ich beim Nucli, wenn ich alle "Vorschriften" einhalten will, brauche.
Heut scheint die Sonne, da kann ich sie endlich mal dranbauen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

150mm haben schon ihre Berechtigung. Aufm Geisskopfflowcountry sind mir 125mm zu wenig, da mir dann der Sattel im Weg is beim flowen 
Ich wart auf die Reverb Stealth.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

Die Ställs hat doch nur Nachteile...und das schlimme ist, man kann sie glaub ich nimmer nachpumpen. Und soweit ich das mitbekomme muß man das bei der Riwörb irgendwie öfters machen
Und gerade du, der alles recht schnell kaputt macht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Ställs hat doch nur Nachteile...und das schlimme ist, man kann sie glaub ich nimmer nachpumpen. Und soweit ich das mitbekomme muß man das bei der Riwörb irgendwie öfters machen
> Und gerade du, der alles recht schnell kaputt macht
> 
> G.


 
meine reverb funzt einwandfrei ... das man nachpumpen kann weiß ich gar net 

glaub net das die kindshock grundsätzlich zuverlässiger ist


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> meine reverb funzt einwandfrei ... das man nachpumpen kann weiß ich gar net
> 
> glaub net das die kindshock grundsätzlich zuverlässiger ist



Ist immer gut zu wissen was net zu wissen, dann braucht man sich auch keine Gedanken drüber zu machen
Zuverlässig sind wohl nur mechanische Stützen...mal kuggn wie sich die LEV schlägt

Hast schon deine Shimanobremse bestellt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> meine reverb funzt einwandfrei ... das man nachpumpen kann weiß ich gar net
> 
> glaub net das die kindshock grundsätzlich zuverlässiger ist


 

seh grad das das  da net hingehört hat


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> args ... kaum bin ich mal net ... dann hättest zeit
> 
> samstag war ich mitm rick7 auf Deg Gk tour ... hab dich net gefragt -> wusste das du keine zeit hast



jap-musste wieder den familienmenschen spielen...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

Rad mal geputzt und LEV "stealth" montiert
Optisch von der Verarbeitung sehr schönes Teil Sattelklemme und Mechanik vorbildlich beim dran Rumschrauben 

Um nommal zum Gewicht zu kommen...die LEV 31,6 ist in der Realität (jenseits der Herstellerangaben) sogar leichter als die 31,6 Reverb














Dieser Granitdreck von den ganzen neuen Forststraßenbelägen ist irgendwie wie Schmiergelleinen








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap-musste wieder den familienmenschen spielen...


 
-> spielen ... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> -> spielen ... hehe



Eman du solltest nicht soviel in lapidar hingeschriebene Sätze hineininterpretieren

Gib mir lieber einen Einspeich- und Zentrierkurs, der Pobo war heut wieder hier






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

was willstn mit dt alpine 3 ... das sind doch mofaspeichen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

tensiometer hast dir auch geleistet?


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juli 2012)

sogar den true axle adapter von park tool 
ich hab da immer irgendwas aus dem ratschenkasten verwendet 
Park Tool Tm1 Tensiometer kann ich empfehlen, ist günstig und zweckdienlich.
Hatte das DT Swiss auch schon mal in der Hand, hochwertig und preislich.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.2alpes-bikepark.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/A4_VTT_general_2012HD.pdf

mögliche Tour


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was willstn mit dt alpine 3 ... das sind doch mofaspeichen



Pahh...die 2.0/1.85/2.34 sind die einzig waren Speichen...abgesehen von 10 Jahren alten durchgängigen 2.0er Speichen



> tensiometer hast dir auch geleistet?





> Park Tool Tm1 Tensiometer kann ich empfehlen, ist günstig und zweckdienlich.



Hmmh und ich dachte sowas braucht man net unbedingt, aber sogar mein Postbote hat einen
Na, da werd ich doch heut nommal im Internet schauen


Eigentlich schöner Routenverlauf. Aber von Lichtenstein nach Charmonix könnte anstrengent werden...zumindest wenn der Weg nincht das Ziel ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eigentlich schöner Routenverlauf. Aber von Lichtenstein nach Charmonix könnte anstrengent werden...zumindest wenn der Weg nincht das Ziel ist
> 
> G.


 
du meinst den weg von Aosta durchs Wallis bis Chur ... ja ... das dauert länger


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du meinst den weg von Aosta durchs Wallis bis Chur ... ja ... das dauert länger



Bist halt ein Wegegenießer


@teatimetom: Dein Tensiotip ist unterwegs zu mir Die Anderen waren mir etwas zu preispielig


G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.2alpes-bikepark.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/A4_VTT_general_2012HD.pdf
> 
> mögliche Tour



also bei k/l/m würde ich auch mitmachen. muss mal schauen, wie sich das mit dem rahmen ausgeht. ich muss auch noch auf deine pm antworten, habs grad ein wenig verplant.

@jörg
durchgehende speichen sind ganz schlecht, da sie dann an der schwächsten stelle reißen -> gewinde. bei verjüngten speichen dehnen sie sich erst mal an der dünnsten stelle, bis es zu knapp wird.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @jörg
> durchgehende speichen sind ganz schlecht, da sie dann an der schwächsten stelle reißen -> gewinde. bei verjüngten speichen dehnen sie sich erst mal an der dünnsten stelle, bis es zu knapp wird.



Das 2.0er/1.8er/2.0er länger/besser halten sollen wie 2.0 durchgängig ist ein reiner Marketinggag... klassisch Bikebranche ...scheinbar kommt der echt gut an bei manch Kaufklientel

Hier noch ein schönes Bild,extra für dich







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist halt ein Wegegenießer
> 
> 
> G.


 
weißt ja ... mit mir bist vor keinem pass sicher


----------



## connewitz (19. Juli 2012)

hi, wollte morgen mal auf den ochsenkopf fahren, kann mir jemand sagen ob die strecke halbwegs trocken oder nass ist. danke


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juli 2012)

connewitz schrieb:


> hi, wollte morgen mal auf den ochsenkopf fahren, kann mir jemand sagen ob die strecke halbwegs trocken oder nass ist. danke



Wenns bis morgen nimmer regnet wirds wohl gute Bedingungen haben

G.


----------



## connewitz (19. Juli 2012)

OK, danke, werde da wohl fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2012)

Der neue Helm 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der neue Helm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 234368
> 
> ...



Hab ichs doch gewusst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2012)

Oh meih....würd der Eman jetzt sagen 
Ich hät ein paar passende Schienbeinschoner von der Marke hier liegen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2012)

Dann kannste dir den Helm vom Bret Tippi aber auch noch kaufen...Giro Feature...gibts bei BC






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juli 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann kannste dir den Helm vom Bret Tippi aber auch noch kaufen...Giro Feature...gibts bei BC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leuchtet der nachts ?


----------



## speedy_j (20. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der neue Helm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 234368
> 
> ...



du bist ja schon unterwegs und das mit neuem helm.... pass auf dich auf!


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juli 2012)

ja verschieb das einstürzen auf später !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

habe ich das auf der HP richtig verstanden, dass es am Samstag keinen Seeding Run beim Rookies Cup am Oko gibt? Weiß das hier jemand?

Danke und bis zum Wochenende!


----------



## speedy_j (21. Juli 2012)

richtig, deswegen gibt es zwei läufe am sonntag.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## connewitz (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich war am Freitag aufm Ochsenkopf und habe irgendwie meinen Schlüssel auf der Strecke oder Parkplatz verloren. Es ist ein Schlüssel mit einem hellblauem Band, wenn jemand den Schlüssel gefunden hat BITTE bei mir melden. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (24. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Der neue Helm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 234368
> 
> ...



farblich hat eine diverse 7jährige ja nen ähnlichen Geschmack


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Weg von der Kössaine runter kurz vor da Hirscher-Hüttn hams a schöns paar Bäume aufm Weg geschmissen. 

Die Hinweisschilder am Eingang des Weges sind doch nicht zum Spass aufgestell 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## franzam (24. Juli 2012)

Die sind gewiss nur umgefallen, weil böse Mauntenbeiker die Wurzeln abgefahren haben


----------



## Landus (25. Juli 2012)

Kann man am Samstag eigentlich am Oko wieder Cube-Bikes gratis probefahren? Hab da sowas gehört...


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Juli 2012)

Laut Nicole: ja !


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2012)

bardonecchia ... Gibt scho wirklich geile Locations in den Alpen 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juli 2012)

http://leto.snowhill.cz/marianky/language/de
Soweit ichs sehe is das das normale Marienbad .... Wusst gar net das die so ne Seilbahn haben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591352

Fahrt mal hin und berichtet ... 

Edit ... 106 hm ... Oh mei 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rd0uac
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2012)

Rund um den Hügel gibts ein paar kleine neckische Trails. Aber nix wo man ne Seilbahn braucht. Is aufwärts genauso interessant wie runter


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2012)

Mal dort gewesen ? Die haben ja anscheinend was gebaut  .... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2012)

War vor einiger Zeit mit ein paar Eingeborenen dort. Runter, wieder raufpowern, nächsten Trail runter. War ganz gut, aber damals als Fremder schwer zu finden


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Juli 2012)

Laut Homepage:

"Blitz an die Video schnell, die schreding ist sehr gut auch. "

kann mir des mal jemand übersetzn? 

"Es ist täglich von 10 zu 17.30 Uhr öffnen, in Betrieb ist die Seilbahn, parkplatzen und der Imbiss mit gute billige Czech Bier"

yeah, yeah!!


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2012)

Hehe ... Geile Übersetzung 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2012)

Egal, Hauptsache das Bier ist billig...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß scho ... Der entscheidende Punkt für dich 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (27. Juli 2012)

Billig reicht nicht, gut muß es auch schon sein!

Aber da fehlts beim tschechischen Bier eh nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2012)

Also das Tschechenbier ist schon vielen Bieren aus manch deutscher Region um Welten überlegen

@Popefan: Hirscherhüttenträil ist wieder aufgeräumt. Schäden sind nur in einer Größenordnung das sie sich selbst reparieren. Ist zwar des ein oder andere Teilstück recht erdig, aber alles gut geplättet worden. In 2 Jahren wird ist alles wieder wie vorher.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (27. Juli 2012)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> Also das Tschechenbier ist schon vielen Bieren aus manch deutscher Region um Welten Ã¼berlegen
> 
> @Popefan: HirscherhÃ¼ttentrÃ¤il ist wieder aufgerÃ¤umt. SchÃ¤den sind nur in einer GrÃ¶Ãenordnung das sie sich selbst reparieren. Ist zwar des ein oder andere TeilstÃ¼ck recht erdig, aber alles gut geplÃ¤ttet worden. In 2 Jahren wird ist alles wieder wie vorher.
> 
> ...


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2012)

Na ... Fahrt einfach mal zusammen hin ... Trinkt zwei gute czech bier und schaut die Tracks an  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speci007 (28. Juli 2012)

Müsste  man mal was klarmachen....


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2012)

Mist ... ich hab die Ski vergessen ... Hatt ich gar net im kopf das es da gletscherskilauf gibt 

Aber 2300 Tiefenmeter reichen denk ich mal zum radlfahrn ... Hrrr hrrr 




http://maps.google.com/maps/api/sta...oadmap&markers=45.011347,6.125392&sensor=true



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (28. Juli 2012)

arbeitest Du eigentlich noch was?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2012)

Im Moment net


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2012)

Naja, 2300hm am Stück sind ja auch harte Arbeit 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2012)

Mir wird scho Angst wenn ich dran denk mich wieder motivieren zu müssen flachlandtrails zu fahrn 

Wie war der Rockies Cup ? War's trocken?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wie war der Rockies Cup ? War's trocken?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Im Prinzip war eigentlich immer alles trocken und super...aber nur im Prinzip
Pünktlich hats dann vor dem ersten Rennen urplötzlich einen Megaschauer mit Sturzbächen runter, drumm war das erste Rennen recht naß. Danach war aber wieder praller Sonnenschein
War schon wieder eine gelungenen Veranstaltung...hatten auch am Abend gestern dort gegrillt und auf dem Parkplatz übernachtet
Waren ansich auch keine Mücken und Pißkrüppel vorhanedn


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2012)

Hehe ... Na dann passts ja  nässe macht's spannender 
War Team Fastfood am Start?

Übrigends ... Wir Müssen mal noch nach spicak und zum geisskopf fahrn  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Übrigends ... Wir Müssen mal noch nach spicak und zum geisskopf fahrn



Könnt ja mal bescheid sagen, wär da auch gern mal dabei


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2012)

Japp war denk ich ganz gut alles in allem. 

Es waren sogar für des Wetter verhältnismäßig viele zuschauer dort. 

Nur ham se den Start kurz vor rennbeginn noch um eine forststraße weiter runter gesetzt.
Sind also, wie letztes Jahr schon, auf der Forststraße vorm steilstück gestartet ...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juli 2012)

Ja spicak bin i auch dabei! Hab ja auch eigentlich immer zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Na dann passts ja  nässe macht's spannender
> War Team Fastfood am Start?



Jepp, der Robin. War sogar recht schnell Platz weiß ich jetzt net...mußte ja dann heim um in die Arbeit zu fahren

G.


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Juli 2012)

Robin ist in seiner Klasse 9ter mit 3.32 min geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juli 2012)

Robin ist 10. geworden. Trotzdem super!
Die Strecke war im zweiten Rennlauf gefühlt langsamer zu fahren, weil der Matsch langsam trocknete und zäh wurde. Trotzdem hat der Sieger der Men-Klasse nochmal schnell 3sek zum ersten Lauf rausgeholt


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2012)

Da soll mal nochmal einer sagen ich bin für schlechtes Wetter verantwortlich ... Bluebird


----------



## Smourock17 (30. Juli 2012)

So Leute!
Wo gibts die Bilder von den fleissigen Fotografen am Rennen?

Ich mach mal den Anfang mit https://www.facebook.com/#!/jerome.koester


----------



## teatimetom (30. Juli 2012)

eman, immer fleissig posten für die Daheimgebliebenen 

sag mal an wo ich in Deus Alpes / Morgins etc allroundtaugliches Bikeparkgebiet für mich und meine Freundin finden könnte ? 
War da noch nie


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> eman, immer fleissig posten für die Daheimgebliebenen



Ok ... 







teatimetom schrieb:


> sag mal an wo ich in Deus Alpes / Morgins etc allroundtaugliches Bikeparkgebiet für mich und meine Freundin finden könnte ?
> War da noch nie



Nächstes Jahr fährst mal mit mir nach whistler das ich weiß das es in Europa schöner is 

Zur frage ... Wie lang willst?
Les 2 alpes is allroundtauglich ... Allerdings net grad um die Ecke und wie üblich, um so einfacher die Strecke um so mehr zerbombt 

PdS is vielfältiger ... Chatel vielleicht ... Aber gilt in Sachen zerbombt das gleiche, aber seid ihr ja aus leogang gewohnt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2012)

hmm-diese videos der woche werden auch immer dämlicher. wie konnte sowas denn überhaupt vdw werden...ohmei. hauptsache mal fullface auf und den clichê-bus mit monster-aufkleber gefahren...

@eman: wollmer morgen fahren? vielleicht mal regensburg ost? dann komm ich gleich mit rad und allem in die oawat gfoan...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Juli 2012)

Hmm ... Mitgelesen hast net  ... Ich müsst jetz losfahrn das das klappen könnt ... Next week wieder 
Keilberg könn mer schon mal fahrn








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2012)

ahh-ich dacht du wärst vorgestern wieder gekommen...hoppla.

mein fehler 

aber bleib lieber da unten-hier verpasst nix. obwohl die erntezeit und die farben draussen schon etwas haben!!


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ahh-ich dacht du wärst vorgestern wieder gekommen...hoppla.




 Hmmh...gestern das Bild von unten gesendet...hmmh...vorgestern heimgekommen...hmmh....diese Beamtenlogik...immer mindestens einen Tag zurück 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Juli 2012)

käsepopäse!!
des kann er doch auch von daheim gepostet haben.!

oder? hab ich schon wieder was übersehen...? ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> käsepopäse!!
> des kann er doch auch von daheim gepostet haben.!
> 
> oder? hab ich schon wieder was übersehen...? ich bin verwirrt.



Der Emän schickt doch keine Bilder von daheim...tsss

42.510 mal hab ich schon diese Webseite aufgerufen...hat mir Emans Bild gesagt Das wäre ja so 3 mal am Tag seit immer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Juli 2012)

@Jörg ... Er lebt doch noch im Tal der Ahnungslosen 

Valloire Bikepark ... für die nicht fb user


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2012)

Trailerkundungsbericht aus Garmisch:
ca 16km Gesamtlänge // ca 550hm reiner uphill (max.Steigung 30%/Durchschnitt 11%) // und dann der "Downhill":

2/3 Flowtrail:



----



----

manchmal bissle gruseln:




und dann teilweise solche "Bretter"drin, wo ich jetzt weiß was "violet" für Schwierigkeit auf der Trailskala heißt:



----




auch für die nicht-FB User


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2012)

hmm-ich "muss" am wochenend mit meiner holden und einem freundes-pärchen plus ihrem einjahrigen mit am kochelsee zelten.

ich überleg scho, ob ich mal alles mit in's auto schmeiss und nen abstecher zur Änie mach...

oder ich geh' wandern eek


----------



## OLB EMan (1. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-ich "muss" am wochenend mit meiner holden und einem freundes-pärchen plus ihrem einjahrigen mit am kochelsee zelten.
> 
> ich überleg scho, ob ich mal alles mit in's auto schmeiss und nen abstecher zur Änie mach...
> 
> oder ich geh' wandern eek



Ich glaub kaum das du dich da so einfach davonstehlen darfst 

@ane... Sieht doch schön aus


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-ich "muss" am wochenend mit meiner holden und einem freundes-pärchen plus ihrem einjahrigen mit am kochelsee zelten.
> 
> ich überleg scho, ob ich mal alles mit in's auto schmeiss und nen abstecher zur Änie mach...
> 
> oder ich geh' wandern eek



du weißt dass am Kochelsee vorzügliche Kletterwände sind?


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @ane... Sieht doch schön aus



es könnte alles ein bisschen "unausgesetzter" sein  aber das Leben ist nunmal hart in den Bergen..weißt ja


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. August 2012)

davonstehlen...vorzügliche kletterwände...grusel-flow-trails...

arrgs-ich muss wohl das ganze auto voller "spielsachen" packen...

aber ich befürcht, der eMan wird recht behalten.

tu mer mal kucken, schau mer erst mal, wie's wetter wird.


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> arrgs-ich muss wohl das ganze auto voller "spielsachen" packen...
> 
> aber ich befürcht, der eMan wird recht behalten.


pack sie lieber jetzt ins Auto, net wenn iwann kein Platz mehr dafür is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timeflyer (2. August 2012)

...Hört sich wirklich gruselig an, was ihr da so macht. 
Gibt es auch ein paar MTBer, die einfach nur Touren um Kösseine, Schneeberg und so machen? An den hübschen Höhenweg hab ich mich fahrtechnisch ja auch schon gewöhnt, also Trails im Fichtelgebirge schrecken mich nicht zwangsläufig, aber alles kann ich davon trotzdem nicht fahren..


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2012)

2. Trailerkundungsbericht aus Garmisch:
Länge ca 11km //reiner Uphill: ca 515hm//max.Steigung: 30%

Kinder war ich stolz meinen Klotz bis dahin gefahren,getragen, geschleift zu haben:



----
und Streichelzoo hat ich auch:



----
und für den Downhill zur Belohnung wieder 500Tiefenmeter reine Flowstrecke, viel besser als die letzte:



---



---



---

_wenn ich groß bin, will ich ein TourenEman werden (nur mit 1 KB weniger )
_


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2012)

Glaub dein Tacho hat die 30% MaxSteigung fest gespeichert
Klotz...Klotz...das ist mittlerweile maximal nur noch ein CCAM um XC zu fahren XE ist ja fast schon unmöglich...von XV ganz zu schweigen

Sieht auf jedenfall zum Nachmachen aus(bergab)

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2012)

Ams xfr


----------



## LB Stefan (2. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Ams xfr


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. August 2012)

@stefan: wieso *Winter*??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (3. August 2012)

Wer will mit mir Samstag oder Sonntag biken gehen ?  :-D


----------



## OLB EMan (3. August 2012)

Bist in der heimat ? Ich leider net 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (3. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bist in der heimat ? Ich leider net
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jop!bis sonntag abend 
hab die woche mal wieder beim kistenbiker gearbeitet


----------



## franzam (4. August 2012)

Hoffentlich arbeitet er selbst auch noch was! 






Sorry Kiste, mußte jetzt sein.
Hast mal wieder Zeit?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2012)

Bregenzer Wald mit'm Speedy ... Mal ohne Lift 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. August 2012)

wieder ein Garmischer Trailbericht 
wieder 500hm reiner Uphill, diesmal aber so gestreckt dass ich s noch fahren konntemein neues Spielzeug zeigt auch einen "10er Schnitt an" 
jdf gabs Unterwegs ne Kneippkur:




und abwärts einen felsigen Flowtrail, dass ich gleich mal eine Bodenprobe genommen habe: Ergebnis: doch nur Wettersteinkalk+da aus diesem Knochen jetzt ein "Ei" rausgewachsen is, verlänger ich erstmal mein Urlaub


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bregenzer Wald mit'm Speedy ... Mal ohne Lift




wenn die anderen hier immer mit ihren daten angeben, können wir ja auch mal sagen, dass es bei uns 2300hm waren.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. August 2012)

Eigentlichlich sind die Daten fürn Jörg, weil ich grad so ne STM-Karte abfahreaber in Zukunft werd ichs über PN un Dropbox halten.

Danke.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Eigentlichlich sind die Daten fürn Jörg, weil ich grad so ne STM-Karte abfahreaber in Zukunft werd ichs über PN un Dropbox halten.
> 
> Danke.



Ne is doch interessant zu lesen


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ....aber in Zukunft werd ichs über PN und Dropbox halten.



ne ne, so war das nicht gemeint. du sollst ruhig weiter machen, damit ich auch mal sehe, wo ich hin ziehen kann. bisher muss ich immer erst noch ins auto steigen, um mindestens die ersten 20 nichtspassiertkilometer zurück zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

Keine Angst ich werd sie gleich live und in farbe beruhigen
Ich glaub ihr Arm ist recht dick geworden

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2012)

dann ganz schnell ins krankenhaus, murnau ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann ganz schnell ins krankenhaus, murnau ist nicht schlecht.



Ich soll dir sagen das sie gerade nur von ihrem Arm genervt war und es ihr leid tut
Jetzt liegt sie flach im Bett

Apropo angeben, ich habs doch glatt geschafft zu Emännen. Und bin mal fast 55km mit meinen auf Park eingerichtet 18,5 Kilo Bomber gefahren. Eine Tour vom Oko über die Matze und eine vom Oko übern Karches über den Nußhardt und dazwischen tatsächlich noch normal Park.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich soll dir sagen das sie gerade nur von ihrem Arm genervt war und es ihr leid tut
> Jetzt liegt sie flach im Bett
> 
> Apropo angeben, ich habs doch glatt geschafft zu Emännen. Und bin mal fast 55km mit meinen auf Park eingerichtet 18,5 Kilo Bomber gefahren. Eine Tour vom Oko über die Matze und eine vom Oko übern Karches über den Nußhardt und dazwischen tatsächlich noch normal Park.
> ...



Wehe du sagst nochmal was in dieser hinsicht 

Und Ergänzung  ... Dann bist ja fit für die geisskopftour


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wehe du sagst nochmal was in dieser hinsicht
> 
> Und Ergänzung  ... Dann bist ja fit für die geisskopftour



Das war aber ein versehen...und keine der kleinen Touren war überhaupt geplant. Hätte ich sie vorher geplant, wäre ich schon bei der Planung zusammengebrochen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und Ergänzung  ... Dann bist ja fit für die geisskopftour



Die mit den 2 Autos und dem Bergaufbergab dazwischen...immer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das war aber ein versehen...und keine der kleinen Touren war überhaupt geplant. Hätte ich sie vorher geplant, wäre ich schon bei der Planung zusammengebrochen
> 
> G.



Egal ... Keine Ausreden 

Bist in GAP?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Egal ... Keine Ausreden
> 
> Bist in GAP?



Na, aber in übernächste Woche hab ich frei 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die mit den 2 Autos und dem Bergaufbergab dazwischen...immer
> 
> G.



Ach ... 1300 hm als Tagestour schaffst scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, aber in übernächste Woche hab ich frei
> 
> G.



Was?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Was?



Sollte "Ne, aber in übernächste Woche hab ich frei" heißen.
Hab doch im Schnitt jede 2te Woche frei...glaub bis Ende Sept.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sollte "Ne, aber in übernächste Woche hab ich frei" heißen.
> Hab doch im Schnitt jede 2te Woche frei...glaub bis Ende Sept.
> 
> G.



Bist in Gap oder die Ane bei dir meint ich 

Die Woche vom 20.-26. ?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bist in Gap oder die Ane bei dir meint ich
> 
> Die Woche vom 20.-26. ?



Nein keins von beiden...haben nur geskypt vorhin
Die mit dem Feiertag...glaub ab 13ten.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. August 2012)

Falsche Woche leider


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. August 2012)

kommendes wochenende ideen?

ich hab auch nächste woche frei, kann mich deshalb (nur oder sogar) am wochenende lossagen... 
irgendwie so, hab noch keinen plan...

wochenede war chaos. ein haufen langweiler und schnarchnasen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kommendes wochenende ideen?
> 
> ich hab auch nächste woche frei, kann mich deshalb (nur oder sogar) am wochenende lossagen...
> irgendwie so, hab noch keinen plan...
> ...



Samstag nin ich auf nen Burzeltag....nächste Woche frei...Zillertal hat offen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kommendes wochenende ideen?
> 
> ich hab auch nächste woche frei, kann mich deshalb (nur oder sogar) am wochenende lossagen...
> irgendwie so, hab noch keinen plan...
> ...



Spicak is leider rennen 

Bayerwaldtour ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. August 2012)

spicak is rennen...aaargs. immer is was.
aber bayerwaldtour könntma echt gern mal ins auge fassen.

@jörg: ein ausflug in den bayerwald is für einen tag zu stressig oder?

mittwoch evtl. auch ein neuer anlauf für ne runde? wenn's wetter passt...

anne-besuch schiebt sich bei mir auch grad mal auf der rangliste nach oben, irgendwann heuer halt mal noch...


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> anne-besuch schiebt sich bei mir auch grad mal auf der rangliste nach oben, irgendwann heuer halt mal noch...



dann bitte vorm Herbst, muss nämlich irgendwann noch mein Kreuzband zammnähen lassen...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> dann bitte vorm Herbst, muss nämlich irgendwann noch mein Kreuzband zammnähen lassen...



Kreuzband ... Hä? ... Wann isn das passiert?


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. August 2012)

im *März*weißte doch 
aber hier gabs soviel zu entdecken, da hat ich keine Zeit zum Arzt zu   gehen bis heute - Radeln geht ohne Kreuzband ganz gut, und Klimmzüge..ääähhh Klettern auch  

jetzt benutz ich meine Beine bis der Ellenbogen wieder ganz ist, und dann benutz ich meine Arme bis das Knie wieder ganz ist...

is wohl net mein Jahr 


@Speedy:

_murmelmurmeltschuldignungmurmelgrumml_


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Speedy:
> 
> _murmelmurmeltschuldignungmurmelgrumml_



für was denn das???

wo bleiben die fotos von heute? oder hast du nichts gemacht? was macht der arm. fragen über fragen....


----------



## OLB EMan (7. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> spicak is rennen...aaargs. immer is was.
> aber bayerwaldtour könntma echt gern mal ins auge fassen.
> 
> @jörg: ein ausflug in den bayerwald is für einen tag zu stressig oder?
> ...


 
mittwoch japp ... könn mer was machen


----------



## lugggas (8. August 2012)

servus,

ich hab für diesen sonntag (12.08) ein enduro runde im fichtelgebirge eingeplant, weil ich eh mal nach bayreuth in die wohnung fahren müsste.

kann mir jemand tipps, gps  daten, tourenbeschreiben, guiding etc anbieten?

optimal wäre nicht mehr als 1000 hm bergauf und bergab was zum fliegen lassen 

bin ab september/ oktober dauerhaft in der gegend, wird man sich als öfters mal über den laufen bzw. fahren 

vielen dank

cheers, lucas


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: ein ausflug in den bayerwald is für einen tag zu stressig oder?



Hast du das gelesen,jörg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Hast du das gelesen,jörg?



Schoh...bin doch am Samstag auf nem Burtzeltag...und das kann länger werden
Nächste Woche hast netmal 3 Tage Zeit


Hmmh, die Auslieferung fängt an. Bei dem Schwarzen könnt ich schon fast wieder schwach werden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=593337

G.


----------



## teatimetom (9. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ok ...
> Nächstes Jahr fährst mal mit mir nach whistler das ich weiß das es in Europa schöner is
> 
> Zur frage ... Wie lang willst?
> ...


Die Raum Zeit Schleife hat mich eine Woche gefangen gehalten 
Markus,Whistler ist gebucht  

Du als erfahrender Alpenfuchs:
was hältst von folgender Route für eine Woche: 
1)Livigno 
2)Madesimo
3)Monte Tamaro (gibts da auch einfache Trails ?)
4)Klosters-Serneus, Schweiz (Schweizer Aline)
5)Laax, Schweiz
6)Lenzerheide
7)Chur
8)wieder heim

ISt was dabei was man nicht umbedingt sehen muss ?
hab ich was vergessen ?

Danke


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2012)

sag heut abend was dazu

wann fahrt ihr ... das ende wär auch für mich interessant


----------



## Dampfsti (9. August 2012)

Also Klosters kann ich empfehlen
War da letzten Freitag, war recht spaßig...
Gibt auch haufenweise coole Trails in Davos/Klosters!!!


----------



## teatimetom (9. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sag heut abend was dazu
> 
> wann fahrt ihr ... das ende wär auch für mich interessant



Wir fahren morgen abend los richtung livigno... und schlafen vermutlich auf halber strecke irgendwo 
wollen freitag abend dann wieder zurück sein.
in italien bei livigno haben ja lauter kleine bikeparks aufgemacht, das überfordert mich fast.... keine infos auffindbar.
-Valdidentro ist bei Livigno ums eck, hat einen Bikepark
-summer play park born ist auch ums eck da, hat am 14.juli 2012 aufgemacht.

klosters ist gesetzt


----------



## Stoawichtl (9. August 2012)

lugggas schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich hab für diesen sonntag (12.08) ein enduro runde im fichtelgebirge eingeplant, weil ich eh mal nach bayreuth in die wohnung fahren müsste.
> 
> ...



Servus Luggas,

mit gps kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber Touren, Trails und was zu sehn gibts in der Gegend genug. Und für 1000 HM uphill kannst schon 2 Gipfel mitnehmen .
Wo willstn hin? Oko, Schneeberg, Kösser, oder ne Rundtour?

Lass mal ne PM rüberwachsen 

Grüazi


----------



## OLB EMan (10. August 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen abend los richtung livigno... und schlafen vermutlich auf halber strecke irgendwo
> wollen freitag abend dann wieder zurück sein.
> in italien bei livigno haben ja lauter kleine bikeparks aufgemacht, das überfordert mich fast.... keine infos auffindbar.
> -Valdidentro ist bei Livigno ums eck, hat einen Bikepark
> ...



Termin liegt für mich leider ganz schlecht 

Das mit whistler mein ich ernst 

Klosters, also bündner A-line hab ich die Info das das gar netmal so gut sein soll  aber Fahr mal hin und sag  die Gegend an sich bietet aber viele Möglichkeiten.

Monte Tamaro denk ich is für deine Freundin stellenweise grenzwertig.

Madesimo hab ich nen gespaltenes Verhältnis  hat mich net vom Hocker gehauen war aber auch net schlecht und gibt auch für deine bessere Hälfte was.

Laax ok ... Evtl. Flims auch noch machen.
Lenzerheide ok ... Aber passt für das was du vorhast net wirklich rein  mehr endurogebiet
Chur passt 

Nara gibts noch im Tessin ... War aber net dort


----------



## Dampfsti (10. August 2012)

lugggas schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich hab für diesen sonntag (12.08) ein enduro runde im fichtelgebirge eingeplant, weil ich eh mal nach bayreuth in die wohnung fahren müsste.
> 
> ...



Wär ich evtl dabei, hab da ne coole Tour im Kopf... ;-)
4 Gipfel... OKO, Schneeberg, Nusshardt, OKO (den nochmaligen OKO Gipfel kann man auch weglassen)
Werden ca. 800hm und 25km...
Da kann man dann zum Schluss auch wenn man zeitig losfährt noch ein wenig am OKO Bergabspielen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Falls ne mir unbekannte Tour zusammengeht wär ich auch gern dabei
Also mal bescheidsagen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schoh...bin doch am Samstag auf nem Burtzeltag...und das kann länger werden
> Nächste Woche hast netmal 3 Tage Zeit
> 
> 
> G.



rein praktisch hab ich sogar die ganze woche frei, bin aber in würzburg.

könnt aber passiern, dass ich in nächster zeit ziemlich lange frei hab, hier stellen sich grad die weichen meiner lebensplanung neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> rein praktisch hab ich sogar die ganze woche frei, bin aber in würzburg.
> 
> könnt aber passiern, dass ich in nächster zeit ziemlich lange frei hab, hier stellen sich grad die weichen meiner lebensplanung neu...



Also das ehißt du hast keine Zeit!

Und mach net den Fehler deine neue Lebensplanung arbeitslos zu beginnen. Solche Lebensplanungen scheitern in der Regel

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

@Speedy: Suchst du net auch nen neuen Dh´ler?







G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also das ehißt du hast keine Zeit!
> 
> Und mach net den Fehler deine neue Lebensplanung arbeitslos zu beginnen. Solche Lebensplanungen scheitern in der Regel
> 
> G.



nein, nein-wäre fließender übergang. müsste aber wahrscheinlich meinen urlaub kurzerhand verbraten...


----------



## speedy_j (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Speedy: Suchst du net auch nen neuen Dh´ler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht zwar einerseit aufgeräumt aus, aber irgendwie auch bescheiden. die kettenspannerlösung ist doch ein witz, also rein optisch. vorerst bleibe ich bei wunsch, mir den baukran zuzulegen.

@eman / tom
bin morgen in laax oder chur und kann berichten


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sieht zwar einerseit aufgeräumt aus, aber irgendwie auch bescheiden. die kettenspannerlösung ist doch ein witz, also rein optisch. vorerst bleibe ich bei wunsch, mir den baukran zuzulegen.
> 
> @eman / tom
> bin morgen in laax oder chur und kann berichten



Auf dem Bild ist die Kette nur noch nicht gekürzt. Der Spanner steht in fertig natürlich fast waagrecht. Tsss...das man das dir noch sagen muß
Dann mußte dir auch noch den Bash drandenken.
Abgesehen davon ist der Spanner vorne, in der Form, von der Funktion fast wie SS ohne Spanner. Hat ich doch auch mal so am Switsch

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist die Kette nur noch nicht gekürzt. Der Spanner steht in fertig natürlich fast waagrecht. Tsss...das man das dir noch sagen muß
> Dann mußte dir auch noch den Bash drandenken.
> Abgesehen davon ist der Spanner vorne, in der Form, von der Funktion fast wie SS ohne Spanner. Hat ich doch auch mal so am Switsch
> 
> G.



Hatte ich auch mal so am Spicy. Hat aber nie wirklich funtioniert und dauernd Ärger gemacht. 
Eine Lösung mit dem Spanner hinten ist klar besser. Ist auch logischer dort !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal so am Spicy. Hat aber nie wirklich funtioniert und dauernd Ärger gemacht.
> Eine Lösung mit dem Spanner hinten ist klar besser. Ist auch logischer dort !!!



Das lag aber eher an deiner Konstruktion. Ein guter Elektriker ist halt noch lang kein guter Mechaniker...oder wars anders rum...oder wie sagt des der Eman immer
Ein Kettenspanner hinten ist logischer wie vorne...Hinten muß er die doppelte Arbeit verrichten, das hört sich doch nicht logisch an, oder???(multipel)

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2012)

Ich würd denn spanner vorne auch besser finden. Nur funktioniert er da nicht... 
Aber egal, läuft das pinion eigentlich schon in anderen bikes ins serie oder ist as nicolai jetzt as erst?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. August 2012)

und-was treibts heut?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2012)

Wer Bock auf kösseinentour?

@stefan
Pinion glaub ich würd ich noch nen Jährchen warten bis die gröbsten serienprobleme aufgetreten, gefunden und behoben sind


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. August 2012)

war grad am überlegen, ob es sinnvoll ist heimzufahren, mit euch ne tour rauszuhauen und dann weiter nach würzburg zu fahren. 

schaff's aber wohl nicht...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2012)

Der Andi hätt auch erst ab 1400 zeit ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. August 2012)

Könntst ja mal treffpunkt und -zeit reinschreiben. oder smsen.

dann schau ich echt. mir wurscht jetzt hier. wieviel kostet denn ne putzfrau? ich glaub langsam wärs mir sogar wert...vier waschmaschinen hab ich heut schon durchglassen


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2012)

1400 Forsthaus ...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2012)

Ich versuch auch mal zu kommen, mal sehen ob und wies geht... 
Bin net so ganz fit seit gestern.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. August 2012)

schaff ich...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich versuch auch mal zu kommen, mal sehen ob und wies geht...
> Bin net so ganz fit seit gestern.



Ohmeiohmei....was ist da im Steinwald wohl wieder passiert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2012)

Kösseine 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @eman / tom
> bin morgen in laax oder chur und kann berichten




also, laax hat seinen reiz mit dem großen bike verloren. irgendwie kommt mir das da mittlerweile recht "flach" vor. habe 6 abfahrten gemacht und sogar einmal die nächste gondel geschafft. anschließend bin ich noch nach flims..... oh weh oh weh, wie man doch alles verdrängen kann. bergauf und lange flachstrecken treten war mir gar nicht mehr im sinn. auf jeden fall hat man da viel richtung flow country gebaut, ist also jetzt für eine große mehrzahl fahrbar und mit viel federweg bist völlig fehl am platz.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist die Kette nur noch nicht gekürzt. Der Spanner steht in fertig natürlich fast waagrecht. Tsss...das man das dir noch sagen muß
> Dann mußte dir auch noch den Bash drandenken.
> Abgesehen davon ist der Spanner vorne, in der Form, von der Funktion fast wie SS ohne Spanner. Hat ich doch auch mal so am Switsch
> 
> G.




ich hatte nicht von funktion geredet, der spanner an der position ist ja klasse. sah nur optisch daneben aus. hat man denn mittlerweile eine stabilere kurbel an dem teil verbaut? laut irgendeiner aussage war die recht weich und hat sich schon beim normalen harten antreten "verbogen"

auf welches endgewicht ist man denn nun gekommen?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also, laax hat seinen reiz mit dem großen bike verloren. irgendwie kommt mir das da mittlerweile recht "flach" vor. habe 6 abfahrten gemacht und sogar einmal die nächste gondel geschafft. anschließend bin ich noch nach flims..... oh weh oh weh, wie man doch alles verdrängen kann. bergauf und lange flachstrecken treten war mir gar nicht mehr im sinn. auf jeden fall hat man da viel richtung flow country gebaut, ist also jetzt für eine große mehrzahl fahrbar und mit viel federweg bist völlig fehl am platz.



Oh mei ...
Flims war damals schon so, nur wolltest mir damals net Glauben das es so is 

Und laax is einfach ne lange rollstrecke ... die scho Spaß machen kann 

Beide strecken haben dir damals mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar super gut gefallen 

Aber das das mit dir und den strecken schwierig ist, wissen wir ja schon  ... Ich kann's nur wiederholen, du musst das schöne der jeweiligen Strecke finden und dann Spaß haben 

Fahr nicht nach madesimo ... Dein Urteil wäre vernichtend , da hab selbst ich ne zeitlang gebraucht zum Spaß haben


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> . hat man denn mittlerweile eine stabilere kurbel an dem teil verbaut? laut irgendeiner aussage war die recht weich und hat sich schon beim normalen harten antreten "verbogen"
> 
> auf welches endgewicht ist man denn nun gekommen?



Diese Fragen werden sich wohl die nächsten Tage genauer klären, wenn die ersten Benutzerberichte kommen. Aber in 1-2Jahren wird das dann wohl  ausgemerzt sein..wenn wir unseres bekommen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kösseine
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 235452
> 
> ...



eine der besten aktionen ever!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> eine der besten aktionen ever!!!



Ja, eine Brotzeit auf der Kösser ist immer gut Wieder ein Grund in die Heimat zu ziehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2012)

Haben gerade 13:30 MakHausklassisch für die "große" Steinwaldrunde ausgemacht. Falls sich noch wer anschließen will.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2012)

zefix...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. August 2012)

Doppelzefix


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2012)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/ist-zefix-ein-wort-bzw-was-beudeutet-es

Erinnert mich fast an schland...nur eben die ältere bayrische Anwendung

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. August 2012)

@jörg: wann wäre denn eigentlich euer zillertal-ausflug geplant?


----------



## speedy_j (12. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ...
> Flims war damals schon so, nur wolltest mir damals net Glauben das es so is




die haben aber weiter gebaut und noch mehr mit brechsand aufgeschüttet. max. 160mm federweg und variostütze, dann mach die sache wieder spaß



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und laax is einfach ne lange rollstrecke ... die scho Spaß machen kann
> 
> Beide strecken haben dir damals mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar super gut gefallen



so hatte ich das auch in erinnerung, liegt wohl doch ein wenig am rad. sicher runter schruppen oder angstschweißgebadet runter rauschen.




OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber das das mit dir und den strecken schwierig ist, wissen wir ja schon  ... Ich kann's nur wiederholen, du musst das schöne der jeweiligen Strecke finden und dann Spaß haben
> 
> Fahr nicht nach madesimo ... Dein Urteil wäre vernichtend , da hab selbst ich ne zeitlang gebraucht zum Spaß haben



weißt doch ... ossis, die haben immer was zu nörgeln


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg: wann wäre denn eigentlich euer zillertal-ausflug geplant?



Am Do-Tag ist Zillertag fest geplant. Ich fahr schon am Di-Tag Früh runter und da machen wir einen Nachmittag Geheimlifttag

Nachdem die gestrigen Steinwaldtour sogar noch länger geworden ist als die große Steinwaldrunde, muß ich sagen, Steinwald ist echt was für einen chilligen Tag...wenn man hochwärts schön komod hochradelt
Und wenns beim Zrenner mal etwas fluxer gehen würde mit dem Bestellen, dann könnte man sie sogar 2mal fahren

G.


----------



## franzam (13. August 2012)

wie seits´n gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (13. August 2012)

ich hab heute meine "Feierabend-Zwischendurch-odermalschnell" Runde endlich entdeckt
hatte meinen Radcomputer nich dran, aber Startpunkt daheim is bei 660hm und Abfahrtseinfahrt bei 1130hmund ich konnt fast alles durchfahrenkurz dachte ich mal ich krieg nen Infarkt aber ich hab "nur" ca 1,5 Std von der Haustür bis zur Tonihütte gebraucht. (wehe einer lacht jetzt)ich freu mich nämlich wie ein kleines Kind 

runterwärts isses "nur" ein gelber, aber genau richtig, wenn man rauffahren trainiert, statt runterfahrenund ich hab was wo ich nach Feierabend nochmal rauffahren trainieren kann







ich üb jetzt noch weng und wenn ich Infarktfrei bleibe gönn ich mir ein zweites KB 

@Jörg, da du ja grad sagst du wärst so gut im Futter, lass uns Donnerstag doch lieber aufs Kreuzeckhaus hochfahren.
traus mich kaum aussprechen: ich mag lieber wo hochfahren statt ewiges Autofahren und ewiges Liftfahren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg, da du ja grad sagst du wärst so gut im Futter, lass uns Donnerstag doch lieber aufs Kreuzeckhaus hochfahren.
> traus mich kaum aussprechen: ich mag lieber wo hochfahren statt ewiges Autofahren und ewiges Liftfahren



ja, so kann man dann auch mal schnell nebenbei eine freundschaft zerstören...
schön, dass ihr euch gekannt habt




@jörg und kilkenny: hmm, zeitlich für mich fast a bissl ungünstig...wochenende oder ab freitag wär eher machbar gwesen.

soviel zu meiner großen klappe mit "ich kann mir dann schon paar tage frei nehmen".


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja, so kann man dann auch mal schnell nebenbei eine freundschaft zerstören...
> schön, dass ihr euch gekannt habt



nachdem er ja immernoch fitter ist als ich, soll er sich nicht so anstellen

@Eman:Welche Übersetzung/KeFü bist du am mbuzi gefahren?
du hattest doch 2KB vorne dran?
Frage2:Welcher Reifen wär denn die nächst-leichtere Variante nach der dicken Betty?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

@Eman: Was sie mit der Frage eigentlich meinte war, du sollst ihr deine alte vom Embuzi zu einem völlig überbilligten Preis verkaufen

@Stawold: Wennste jetzt als arbeitsloser schon keine Zeit hast, dann kanns ja nur noch schlimmer danach werden
Glaub ich werd ihr am Mittwoch dann mal die Flaußen mit dem Bergauffahren für den Donnerstag aus den Beinen treiben...das sie sich nach einem Lift sehnt

@Killkenny: Dann müssen wir halt mal einen Satz Fatal Bert besorgen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @jörg und kilkenny: hmm, zeitlich für mich fast a bissl ungünstig...wochenende oder ab freitag wär eher machbar gwesen.



Das hab ich mir grad auch gedacht  ... Aber das is halt der Jörg


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir grad auch gedacht  ... Aber das is halt der Jörg



Unter der Woche ist wesentlich weniger los auf den Trails...als echter Fahrradfahrer muß man da halt Prioritäten setzten wenn man arbeitet......

Kann ja auch nix dafür das ich jede 2te Woche frei hab

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2012)

hmm-info-update: wenn ich mich vom polterabend (gähn-langwelig) morgen losreissen kann, könnte ich ja doch mittwoch früh richtung garmisch fahren und am samstag weiter nach immenstadt, wo meine feundin mit ihrer freundin und weiteren freundinnen (ich hoffe die sind hübsch) auf eine hütte raufwandern (um dort geburtstag zu feiern-wir wissen alle, dass das in einer erotischen kissenschlacht endet)

denk, denk, denk...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-info-update: wenn ich mich vom polterabend (gähn-langwelig) morgen losreissen kann, könnte ich ja doch mittwoch früh richtung garmisch fahren und am samstag weiter nach immenstadt, wo meine feundin mit ihrer freundin und weiteren freundinnen (ich hoffe die sind hübsch) auf eine hütte raufwandern (um dort geburtstag zu feiern-wir wissen alle, dass das in einer erotischen kissenschlacht endet)
> 
> denk, denk, denk...



Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an...von Anfang bis Ende

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmm-info-update: wenn ich mich vom polterabend (gähn-langwelig) morgen losreissen kann, könnte ich ja doch mittwoch früh richtung garmisch fahren und am samstag weiter nach immenstadt, wo meine feundin mit ihrer freundin und weiteren freundinnen (ich hoffe die sind hübsch) auf eine hütte raufwandern (um dort geburtstag zu feiern-wir wissen alle, dass das in einer erotischen kissenschlacht endet)
> 
> denk, denk, denk...



Voll durchgeplant 

Geht bei mir net so einfach


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

BOS ... Da hab ich mir was eingehandelt ...
http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=BO-OIL-9001

Keine Ersatzteile ... Oh mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> BOS ... Da hab ich mir was eingehandelt ...
> http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=BO-OIL-9001
> 
> Keine Ersatzteile ... Oh mei



Wußtes das net Genau aus dem Grund haben auch BOS und FOX bei der Wahl der Federungskomponenten, des IBC Bikes, so abgekackt, das es schon peinlich ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

Na ich wusst das es net opti is ... Aber das es so schlimm is 

Die deville funzt aber genialst  außerdem hat ne Lyrik (unbestritten DIE Gabel in dem Bereich) fast jeder 

Dämpfer is Mist ... Könnt aber sein das er nur Defekt is, nur findet man da wenig drüber


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die deville funzt aber genialst  außerdem hat ne Lyrik (unbestritten DIE Gabel in dem Bereich) fast jeder



Ist wie mit Shimano...apropo, hast dir die Saint schon bestellt
Hab eine nagelneue SoloAir 170mm RC2Dh hier stehen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Shimano...apropo, hast dir die Saint schon bestellt
> Hab eine nagelneue SoloAir 170mm RC2Dh hier stehen
> 
> G.



Bist doch den Kompromiss mirt der SoloAir eingegangen... Die Coil scheint es nur aufm Papier gegeben zu haben


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bist doch den Kompromiss mirt der SoloAir eingegangen... Die Coil scheint es nur aufm Papier gegeben zu haben



Ist ja nur der Kaufkompromiss, kommt natürlich eine Feder rein. Hatte Torschlußpanik, weil es schon Glück ist mittlerweil eine 170mm RC2DhSoloAir in schwarz zu bekommen
Die neuen haben alle das L in der Bezeichnung stehen:kotz:...und dieses L wiegt auch noch mehr


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

Luft is schwerer als Feder ?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2012)

Des mit L ist as Lockout gemeint... Gibts die in 2013 nimmer ohne L??
Und gibts dann auch die 2-Positionen in der DH Version???

Ja stimmt ist schon schwierig genung eine DH in schwarz zu bekommen....


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

Jepp mit L meinte ich Lockout.
Die 2Position Luft ist ja fast so schwer wie die UTurn

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Luft is schwerer als Feder ?



Nur 2Step Luft war schwerer als Feder
Zur Zeit gibts nur 2013er mit L

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2012)

Bald gibts von jeder Sorte 20 Versionen...  und wenn man dann eine davon kaufen will bekommt man die  nirgends!!  


Schlimm Schlimm


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2012)

Das is moderne wirtschaft  das mache die solange bis auch der letzte nimmer durchblickt 

Hat wer die Mountainbike? Da müsst ne bayerwaldtour in der arbergegend drin sein...


----------



## Deleted168745 (14. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub ich werd ihr am Mittwoch dann mal die Flaußen mit dem Bergauffahren für den Donnerstag aus den Beinen treiben...das sie sich nach einem Lift sehnt
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. August 2012)

...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2012)

>




Moooooooment, da muß ich doch gleich mal die neuste Ausgabe der Bike zitieren:

"Ideale Teststrecke für bergtaugliche Übersetzungen ist die menschenfeindliche Rampe zur Esterbergalm,..."

"Der Anstieg zur Esterbergalm hat Kultcharakter, er gehört zum Gemeinsten, was die Region zu bieten hat"

Das bin ich gefahren mit 18,5kg und weichen DhReifen...pohhh, bin ich stolz auf mich :sebstschulterklopf:


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hat wer die Mountainbike? Da müsst ne bayerwaldtour in der arbergegend drin sein...



Die Mountainbike hab ich net, aber ne andere Zeitung hab ich extra für dich mitgenommen wo ne große Tour vom Bayerwald drinnen ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...



Na dann bis morgen

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. August 2012)

Sagt's a mal, wie ist denn das so mit Donnerstag und Zillertal? Wer ist da unterwegs und was habt ihr vor? Von Innsbruck ist's ja gleich ums Eck.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na dann bis morgen
> 
> G.



*stammel,stammel* aaah, so einfach isses doch net...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> *stammel,stammel* aaah, so einfach isses doch net...



So lang es nur net einfach is und net schwierig  

Donnerstag regnets eh


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

Jörg hat gestern einen Almpumptrack für sich entdeckt





und heute haben wir um 500hms gecheatetaber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo hier der heimliche localDH runtergeht


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2012)

Hochmoderne lifttechnik


----------



## Themeankitty (16. August 2012)

Wo seid ihr denn genau(Jörg & Kilkenny)?


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

ganz kuschlige 2 Personengondelnund satte 80KW bringt der Antrieb






@themeankitty:ich bin zu Hause, Jörg im Urlaub...


----------



## Themeankitty (16. August 2012)

Wo ist den dein Zuhause genau ?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hochmoderne lifttechnik



Für GAP ansich schon recht fortschrittlich. Die sind hier nämlich schon igrendwie sogar noch ein Jahr hinter Mehlmeißel

Mittlerweile schafft die Ane auch locker 19% Steigungsrampen, braucht also doch net mehr wie ein Kettenblatt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wo ist den dein Zuhause genau ?





<--------


----------



## Themeankitty (16. August 2012)

Ja, srry...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2012)

Unfairerweise is sie da zu Hause ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/nj9zs69879nehio/Foto%2016.08.12%2020%2019%2037.jpg


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Unfairerweise is sie da zu Hause ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/nj9zs69879nehio/Foto 16.08.12 20 19 37.jpg


ja hab dich auch lieb Mietzi


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ja hab dich auch lieb Mietzi



Hehe ... Na das pic muss mal wieder


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2012)

genau so un nich anders


----------



## Kistenbiker (17. August 2012)

Servus beianander......folgende Mail habe ich gerade erhalten.
Evtl. interessiert´s jemand.

Servus Biker,

möchte kurz ein paar Infos los werden:

Für die die letzten Dienstag nicht dabei sein konnten, wir hatten eine kleine Saubermachaktion am Oberpfalzturm ( siehe Bilder). Die auch in der Zeitung mit kleinen Artikel veröffentlicht werden soll. Vielen dank nochmal an alle die dabei waren und diese Aktion mitgemacht haben. Es musste etwas schnell über die Bühne gebracht werden, um baldmöglichst Veröffentlicht zu werden. Die Erklärung hierzu in den nächsten Sätzen.

Hat den einen Hintergrund gehabt, damit unser Bild vom Mountainbiker in der Öffentlichkeit ein wenig positiver gestellt wird. 

Zum anderen überlegt sich der Naturpark Steinwald einen Teil des Naturlehrpfades für die Mountainbiker sperren zu lassen.
Grund hier für ist, der Lehrpfad soll historisch wieder hergerichtet werden mit den alt bekannten Schildern usw.. Deshalb kann es sein das sich vermehrt Wanderer auf dem Weg aufhalten könnten und hier die Biker zu viel sind.
Wie gesagt es ist bisher nur eine Überlegung der Verantwortlichen.

Ich bin dafür,dass hier schon die Biker im weiten Umkreis bescheid wissen sollten. Aber es sollte auch aufgepasst werden, damit (wie es passend ein Biker sagte) schlafende Hunde nicht geweckt werden, um hier nicht gleich einen Sturm zu entfachen. Der kann nämlich auch nach hinten los gehen.
Ich glaube ein vernünftiges und sachliches Wort kann hier mehr ausrichten!! 


Da sich die meisten eh an die allgemeinen Anstandsformen auf den Wegen, halten sollte es für die keine Herausforderung sein, sich auch in Zukunft mit den Wanderern gut zu stellen.....die paar Flegel die meinen Ihnen gehört der Weg und müssen Wanderer fast über den Haufen fahren und mit Mach1 an Kindern vorbei ....sollten bitte mal nachdenken was Ihr Verhalten anrichten kann!

Es sind immer die 2%Flegel die Unangenehm auffallen und auf alle wird dann geteufelt.

ride on


----------



## Dampfsti (17. August 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht obs wen interessiert, aber ich hab letzten Samstag in Todesnohe ein bisschen die Gopro mitlaufen lassen...

Mal aus ner anderen Perspektive wie 90% der Bikevideos...

Wer lust hat, kann sichs ja mal anschaun...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYRnKtwoUZE"]Bikepark Osternohe, Fox 36 Talas @Work      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> (...) braucht also doch net mehr wie ein Kettenblatt
> 
> G.



doch braucht sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

Jaja, brauchen wohnt in der Wollenstraße

@Popefan: Hab die 70km noch voll gemacht und noch einen Kaffee auf der Kösseine getrunken

G.


----------



## franzam (17. August 2012)

Oh mei, häts halt vorher was gsagt, dan hätt ma mit aufgräumt

von wem kam die Emil? Gerne PN




Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Servus beianander......folgende Mail habe ich gerade erhalten.
> Evtl. interessiert´s jemand.
> 
> Servus Biker,
> ...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2012)

das is mountainbiken ...

Nach der Pause im Panoramabiergarten gehts an die Abfahrt. Die führt wieder über gut ausgebaute Schotterwege bis zur Talstation. Nach dieser "schnellen", erfrischenden Abfahrt führt der Forstweg bis zum großen Arbersee.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Oh mei, häts halt vorher was gsagt, dan hätt ma mit aufgräumt
> 
> von wem kam die Emil? Gerne PN


 
ob das was bringt ... is doch erkennbar nur ne leuchtturmaktion, aber besser als nix.
-> der naturlehrpfad ist halt stellenweise wirklich kein weg auf dem wanderer und mountainbiker gleichzeitig platz haben, da es schon eher ein schnellfahrweg ist.

und die schwarzen schafe gibts auf beiden seiten ... mit 98% der wanderer hast keine Probleme


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> doch braucht sie


 
hör net auf den unwissenden  oder bau 1x11 ran


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Servus beianander......folgende Mail habe ich gerade erhalten.
> Evtl. interessiert´s jemand.
> 
> Servus Biker,
> ...



Als Kletterer/Boulderer haben wir auch schon solche Aktionen Durchgeführt, das kommt immer gut
Wenn das schon so diskutiert wird, dann wird es wohl auch mal demnächst in den Steinwaldmitteilungen stehen, die man so monatlich bekommt.
Gerade der Naturlehrpfad ist ja ein großes Thema in letzter Zeit gewesen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hör net auf den unwissenden  oder bau 1x11 ran



Glaub das harmoniert net recht mit Morewood. Außerdem bekommt sie für die Schaltung auch ein nagelneues XC Fully
Du müßtest ja nur deine alte 2fach Kettenführung rausrücken, leihweise

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub das harmoniert net recht mit Morewood. Außerdem bekommt sie für die Schaltung auch ein nagelneues XC Fully
> Du müßtest ja nur deine alte 2fach Kettenführung rausrücken, leihweise
> 
> G.


 
japp 1x11 is net ganz billig 

die 2 fach führung is quasi kaputt und ans corsair rangepfuscht


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die 2 fach führung is quasi kaputt und ans corsair rangepfuscht



Also um deine Wortwahl den Unwissenden zu erklären. Du hast versucht eine Kettenführung die absolut nicht mit deinem Rahmen kompatibel ist, mit deinem Rahmen kompatibel zu machen, und hast sie dabei kaputt gemacht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. August 2012)

ne ... die is dran und funktioniert


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub das harmoniert net recht mit Morewood. Außerdem bekommt sie für die Schaltung auch ein nagelneues XC Fully
> Du müßtest ja nur deine alte 2fach Kettenführung rausrücken, leihweise
> 
> G.



ich hab schon komische Probleme...zweites Kettenblatt oder neues Rad


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. August 2012)

_and I feeelllll nice, nananana, like sugar and spice..nanananana...._


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. August 2012)

@Jörg: kennste den? da is deine _Lieblingsrampe_







und hier die geforderten Trailinformationen:
700Tiefenmeter nonstop mit 99,2% Trailanteil:


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg: kennste den? da is deine _Lieblingsrampe_



Ich wußte doch das wir die ganze Zeit auf den falschen Bergen hochfahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> _and I feeelllll nice, nananana, like sugar and spice..nanananana...._



Und du warst bestimmt davorgekniet und hast dem heiligen Morewood gehuldigt und dabei das Morewoodunser gebetet

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und hier die geforderten Trailinformationen:
> 700Tiefenmeter nonstop mit 99,2% Trailanteil:



Na da mach ich doch gleich nochmal eine Runde Urlaub bei dir im September
Muß ja auch noch ins Zillertal und nach Brixen wollt ich auch mal im September...und die Gipelabfahrt vom Grubig steht ja auch noch aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. August 2012)

sehr schön 

und ich glaub ich kauf jetz nen kleinen Motor und bau nen E-Mofa


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2012)

Heut wer am radlfahrn? Bin im Lande 

Muss aber zuerst mal Bremsen entlüften


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut wer am radlfahrn? Bin im Lande
> 
> Muss aber zuerst mal Bremsen entlüften



oh mei, mit shimpanso wäre das nicht passiert. 

bin heut aber auch raus. hals verhält sich verdächtig, da gehe ich kein risiko ein. darf heut aber mal ein zügiges auto fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei, mit shimpanso wäre das nicht passiert.
> 
> bin heut aber auch raus. hals verhält sich verdächtig, da gehe ich kein risiko ein. darf heut aber mal ein zügiges auto fahren.



Shimano ... Hehe ... Das war ne absichtliche Steilvorlage 

Hab irgendwie auch was im Hals, muss am Wetter liegen


----------



## speedy_j (25. August 2012)

irgendwann bekommen wir dich noch auf den mineralöltrip. 

hals ist bei mir eher die klimanlage auf arbeit. mein büro ist brütend warm weil da etwas nicht funktioniert und im großraumbüro habens gefühlte 4°C aus dem kühlschrank. nur im büro hocken macht ja auch keinen spaß und dieser ständige wechseln ist nicht das gute.


was macht man eigentlich, wenn die boxxer nicht mehr ganz ausfährt? mir fehlen ca. 1-1,5cm die erst raus kommen, wenn man das vorderrad anhebt.


----------



## franzam (25. August 2012)

EMan, was schwebt Dir denn heute vor?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2012)

Hmm ...jetz warst leider zu spät 

Fahr dann mit'm schu im frankenwald


----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2012)

Und sonntag hast sicherlich keine zeit


----------



## franzam (25. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und sonntag hast sicherlich keine zeit



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. August 2012)

Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. August 2012)

bissu nächste Woch a da oder blos etz am WE?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. August 2012)

was heißt denn da nächste woche?

ich nehm mir freitag und die woche drauf frei!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> was heißt denn da nächste woche?
> 
> ich nehm mir freitag und die woche drauf frei!



Das hört sich gut an...da könnmer ja dann mal die Ane Besuchen


@E-Shore: Das Bier ist am Trail angebracht


G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> was heißt denn da nächste woche?
> ich nehm mir freitag und die woche drauf frei!





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an...da könnmer ja dann mal die Ane Besuchen
> G.





ah oke


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2012)

bin natürlich nur das WE da  ... 
falls ihr am WE was macht, da hätt ich auch zeit 

heut wer am radlfahrn? ... werd jetz mein zweites Paar Avid Bremsen entlüften ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2012)

Bin a wieder heile angekommen 

War nen schönes Rennen. Die Stages waren recht interessant nur bei da ersten wusste man net immer wirklich ob man noch auf der Srecke ist oder ob man sich wo verfahren hat. Bei den anderen wars aber dann kein Problem mehr.
Für des, dass es as erste mal war wars auch ganz gut von der Orga her 

Ich bin leider für heut raus...   Hab nen familiären Pflichttermin


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin natürlich nur das WE da  ...
> falls ihr am WE was macht, da hätt ich auch zeit
> 
> heut wer am radlfahrn? ... werd jetz mein zweites Paar Avid Bremsen entlüften ...



Jepp...heute unterwegs...nur die genaue Planung fehlt noch. 
Der Andy hat mich auch schon angeSMSt wegen der Planung...müssen heute ja auch mal über den Elchshore fahren....der Peter ist schon ganz nervös, da er den neuen Elchshore einfach nicht finden kann

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2012)

Ham jetzt mal 13 00 am Forsthaus ausgemacht...jetzt fehlt nur noch die Routenplanung

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2012)

ok ... bin da, aber den neuen elchshore wollt ich eigentlich gar net sehen 

@stefan ... na dann sag mal die platzierung ... hab auf der Startliste gesehen das du das cube action team als konkurrenten hattest


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2012)

Ich schätze mal er wird so um den 13ten Platz haben...grob gechätzt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2012)




----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an...da könnmer ja dann mal die Ane Besuchen
> 
> 
> G.



Sehr gut  ich hab schon Angst gehabt, dass du genau in der Woche arbeiten musst.

Tja, dann muss nur noch die Ane zustimmen, das wir ihr auf den Senkel gehn dürfen


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2012)

Japp die Jungs sind net schlecht...  

Japp FB sei dank ist es jetzt mal inoffiziell da 13. Platz. Naja nicht schlecht aber a net wirklich gut. Wenn ich in der 1. Stage net den Falsch-Abbieger drin gehabt hätte und dort und da a bissl besser durch gekommen wär wär vielleicht Platz 11 drin gewesen aber naja. Fürs erste Endurorennen passt scho.. 

Waren ja a a paar richtig Gute am Start


----------



## LB Stefan (26. August 2012)

Aber wie sagt da Jörg immer. Vor da ersten Frau angekommen des ist schon mal wichtig und somit natürlich auch vor der Deutschen DH-Meisterin


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. August 2012)

edit...doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Aber wie sagt da Jörg immer. Vor da ersten Frau angekommen....)



Pohhh, das ist ja mal ganz was neues 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Sehr gut  ich hab schon Angst gehabt, dass du genau in der Woche arbeiten musst.
> 
> Tja, dann muss nur noch die Ane zustimmen, das wir ihr auf den Senkel gehn dürfen



Oh...ich glaub ich hab mich da auch verrechnet. Das ist genau die eine Woche wo ich arbeiten muß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. August 2012)

dann rechnet mal beide nochmal 

@stefan ... na passt doch  nächstes mal hältst es net geheim


----------



## morph027 (27. August 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War nen schönes Rennen. Die Stages waren recht interessant nur bei da ersten wusste man net immer wirklich ob man noch auf der Srecke ist oder ob man sich wo verfahren hat. Bei den anderen wars aber dann kein Problem mehr.
> Für des, dass es as erste mal war wars auch ganz gut von der Orga her



So isses...nach dem kurzen Anstieg auf der ersten Stage wusste ich nicht so genau, ob ich richtig bin...bis ich die roten Pfeile auf dem Boden sah  Da hab ich sicherlich auch 5 Sekunden durch Ratlosigkeit liegen lassen. Der Rest war super!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh...ich glaub ich hab mich da auch verrechnet. Das ist genau die eine Woche wo ich arbeiten muß
> 
> G.




5./6./7. hab ich frei..und bin mit Sicherheit Radln..wer da is is da, wer net der net


----------



## littledevil (27. August 2012)

morph027 schrieb:


> So isses...nach dem kurzen Anstieg auf der ersten Stage wusste ich nicht so genau, ob ich richtig bin...bis ich die roten Pfeile auf dem Boden sah  Da hab ich sicherlich auch 5 Sekunden durch Ratlosigkeit liegen lassen. Der Rest war super!



War bei mir auch so 
Jetzt würde ich nur gern langsam meine Ergebnisse bekommen.. bisher ist nur die 1. Etappe korrekt, 2. falsch gemessen und 3./4. gar nicht..


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> 5./6./7. hab ich frei..und bin mit Sicherheit Radln..wer da is is da, wer net der net



bam!  klingt sehr, sehr gut!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> bam!  klingt sehr, sehr gut!!


----------



## speedy_j (28. August 2012)

@eman
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596480
stimme dich mal darauf ein, dass wir nach kanada, alpencross, finale usw. auch noch da hin müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2012)

Ja sieht schon cool aus dorten

Wobei ich heut mit Steinwald auch zufrieden war
Und die Ane im Besonderen War heute ihre erste Tour mit gut über  1000Hms und etwas über 60km
Da soll noch einmal einer sagen die braucht ein zweites Kettenblatt Sie ist auch mit ihrem Einem jede Rampe hochgefahren...und wir sind wirklich alles was der Steinwald hergibt gefahren....und sie hat bis zum Schluß nicht einmal genördet...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2012)

1000hm ... Haha  ... Ich sag jetz mal das glaub ich erst wenn ich's mal seh  *fg*

@speedy ... Na dann müssen wir mal wieder radlfahrn gehen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1000hm ... Haha  ... Ich sag jetz mal das glaub ich erst wenn ich's mal seh  *fg*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Würdest es mir erzählen würd ichs auch net glauben...aber ich war live dabei

Ist so lang geworden, weil ja der Zrenner zu hat und wir das Mak-Haus als Mittelkaffeepukt dienen mußte...und da mußte dann sogar komplett Katzentrögel und Kibitz vorher schon abgearbeitet werden..also alles an Bergauf und schwer zuerst Jetzt weiß ich, das wenn man von ganz unten anfängt, kann man ohne einmal bergab 450Hms am Stüch zum Turm hochfahren

Garmisch scheint ein guter Trainigsplatz zu sein...und jetzt ab in die Neusorger Nobelpizze

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2012)

Donauradweg nachm Biergarten bei Nacht


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2012)

@ jörg und Ane, seit ihr nach der anstrengenden Tour heut morgen auch am Bike unterwegs?
Sieht man sich dann auf der Kössaine oben? Kann leider erst so gegen 17.00 Uhr starten...

@ Eman, jepp hatte gestern a noch nen kurzen Nightride... hat schon wieder richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 1000hm ... Haha  ... Ich sag jetz mal das glaub ich erst wenn ich's mal seh  *fg*



eigentlich warens sogar 1046hm
und hätte mir jemand vor nem Jahr gesagt dass ich sowas fahr hätt ichs auch nicht geglaubtaber mir sagt, dass mein Alpentraining wirkt und das motiviert gewaltig zum Weitermachen

  ein bisschen Bikebouldern haben wir auch noch gemacht:

ich die Kleinen:





Jörg die Großen:







@"Popefan"

jap sind oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. August 2012)

Ah okay, gut gut. Ich werd so um 17.00 bei mir starten. 
Ihr werdet scho eher starten, wa? 
Na man sieht sich dann oben


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2012)

Werden Sicherheitsaspekthalber mal das Licht in den Cämälbäck reinschmeißen...man weiß ja nie

G.


----------



## Landus (29. August 2012)

Wow, wo ist denn der Klotz der auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen ist? Den oberen kenn ich


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. August 2012)

also ich muss zugeben nach gestern war in meinen Oberschenkeln heute eine gewisse Steifigkeit zu spüren...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2012)

Hehe ... Mehr trainieren 

Ich Sitz grad in nem Bierzelt auf der Dult *kotz*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Mehr trainieren
> 
> Ich Sitz grad in nem Bierzelt auf der Dult *kotz*
> 
> ...



Sie sagt: "Aha mehr trainieren...keine Sorge...nächstes Jahr...." danach stille und sie ist auf den Balkon gegangen um eine zu rauchen

Naja, wir sind ja dennoch von Neusorg aus Hohe Matze zum Prinzenfels und Kösser gefahren Waren ja auch über 30km und hat deswegen Anspruch auf den Tourenstatus

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. August 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (30. August 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sie sagt: "Aha mehr trainieren...keine Sorge...nächstes Jahr...." danach stille und sie ist auf den Balkon gegangen um eine zu rauchen
> 
> Naja, wir sind ja dennoch von Neusorg aus Hohe Matze zum Prinzenfels und Kösser gefahren Waren ja auch über 30km und hat deswegen Anspruch auf den Tourenstatus
> 
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2012)

jap-> 

und heut? land unter, wenn ich *einmal* zuhause bin oder wie?...*grrr*


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2012)

ja land unter scheinbar. 
aber soll ja wieder besser werden. bin wohl auch im lande, da es sich nicht lohnt in die berge zu fahrn.

der vollmond fällt ins wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

Wo ist Land unter???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2012)

verglichen mit der trockenheit in letzter zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

Ihr wohnt einfach zu nah an der Donau

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2012)

schmarrn ... bei euch hats auch geregnet


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

Aber nur gestern Abend ab 17Uhr...und heut kann ich schon wieder klettern gehen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2012)

ja stimmt-heut hat's hier keinen tropfen geregnet...

der bauer, der den eltern heut sieben ster holz in die einfahrt gekippt hat, wusste aber wohl, was ich heut nachmittag mache...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2012)

Bock auf radlfahrn morgen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. August 2012)

deswegen bin ich eigentlich da, aber ich *muss* wohl grad weiter nach würzburg... 

servus, eigenes leben....grad hätt's angefangen, schön zu sein...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. August 2012)

Oh mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. August 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> deswegen bin ich eigentlich da, aber ich *muss* wohl grad weiter nach würzburg...
> 
> servus, eigenes leben....grad hätt's angefangen, schön zu sein...




wie sehr stehst du denn unterm pantoffel?  ist ja schlimm...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei





G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. August 2012)

oohhh Otti   ..... 

("oh mei"is ja schon vergeben)

...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2012)

so, jetzt is dann aber mal gut...zur verteidigung: wir waren grad im krankenhaus...schock. sieht aber alles gut aus für euern kleinen lettennachwuchs.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2012)

Gut  ... War sicher net bös gemeint von uns 

An das kalt da draußen muss man sich glaub ich zuerst mal gewöhnen 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. September 2012)

weiß ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (1. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> weiß ich doch!




zu Heute:

ein gewisser Fahrer eines Getriebebikes meinte heute kurz unterhalb des Schneeberggipfels zu mir, ich solle rechtzeitig herunterschalten...

plötzlich vernahm ich diverse Flüche und ein kurzes "chrchrchr" der rutschenden Reifen...beim Blick über die Schulter sah ich einen hageren Mann bei vergeblichen Anfahrversuchen

Fazit, ICH war als ERSTER oben....

(und das muss er sich die nächsten 10Jahre anhören)


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2012)




----------



## LB Stefan (1. September 2012)

Jetzt wird mir die Ane langsam unheimlich... 
Schneller als der Jörg oben am Schneeberg und des wo da Jörg so fit ist im Moment...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2012)

Jörg zweiter und von ner Frau nassgemacht ... Oh mei  

Mit Kettenschaltung wär das nicht passiert


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2012)

Um mich mal selbst zu zitieren:



LB Jörg schrieb:


>



+


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2012)

Hilft nix  die Blamage bleibt an dir haften


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. September 2012)

http://www.smilieportal.de/


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2012)




----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2012)

Oh mei ... Ane -> Pass auf ihn auf, das er das gut verkraftet


----------



## speedy_j (1. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so, jetzt is dann aber mal gut...zur verteidigung: wir waren grad im krankenhaus...schock. sieht aber alles gut aus für euern kleinen lettennachwuchs.



hab ich da etwas verpasst? kommt da etwa nachwuchs und das war die große veränderung, die vor ein paar wochen mal die rede war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hab ich da etwas verpasst? kommt da etwa nachwuchs und das war die große veränderung, die vor ein paar wochen mal die rede war?



Mist, dich hab ich vergessen anzrufen


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2012)

Habt ihr euch überhaupt scho mal gesehen ?  ich hätte aber gedacht das ich's ihm gesagt hab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. September 2012)

nein  aber ner Frau isses beim Tratschn eigentlich egal ob sie wen kennt oder nicht  hauptsache Tratsch


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. September 2012)

also leute-könnte jemand bitte mal den speedy informieren!? die sache mit dem tratschen war aber auch schon mal besser


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2012)

Dort wo uns damals vorgeworfen wurde, wir hätten mitten auf der Strecke stehende frisch angepflanzte Tannen überfahren, ist jetz der timberjack durch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

Na, das ist doch passend zu dem Zeitungsbericht von der Woche, das der Forst die Mountainbiker aus dem Wald haben will, weil sie so dicke Stollenreifen haben.
Zur Zeit wäre eine Diskussion mit dem Forst über Umweltschutz im Fichtelgebirge so sinnvoll, wie eine mit dem Hitler über Etik...steht ungefähr im gleichen Verhältnis.
Nach der Fahrt auf den Schneeberg gestern, zum 1000m Stein hoch und der Vorschlag das man als Radler dort nur noch die Forststraße hoch und runter fahren soll, ist man dann ganz am Ende des realen Denkens angelangt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. September 2012)

Schöner Vergleich 

Wenn das so weiter geht wird's bald nur noch Nationalparks und industriewald geben ... Und in beiden haben wir Mountainbiker nichts verloren ...

Alles nur wegen diesen fetten lobbygesteuerten grosskopferden faulen Säcken da in München  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Mist, dich hab ich vergessen anzrufen



oh mann, dabei habe ich doch immer auf deinen anruf gewartet.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hätte aber gedacht das ich's ihm gesagt hab



also wenn du das gemacht hast, dann war es so emotionslos, dass ich das wohl irgendwie nicht begriffen habe.

ok, dann bin ich ja jetzt auch informiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> also wenn du das gemacht hast, dann war es so emotionslos, dass ich das wohl irgendwie nicht begriffen habe.






Pohh, so´ne Abfahrt von der Kösser hat was...wenn man davor eine DH WM angeschaut hat
Da ist man doch gleich wieder ständig auf und "über" der Gripgrenze vom Vorderreifen unterwegs

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



wenn ich jetzt so länger drüber nachdenke, dann hat er es wirklich gesagt.

@eman
war mein kommentar dazu: oh weh, jetzt ist sein leben vorbei?


----------



## franzam (2. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zur Zeit wäre eine Diskussion mit dem Forst über Umweltschutz im Fichtelgebirge so sinnvoll, wie eine mit dem Hitler über Etik...steht ungefähr im gleichen Verhältnis.
> Nach der Fahrt auf den Schneeberg gestern, zum 1000m Stein hoch und der Vorschlag das man als Radler dort nur noch die Forststraße hoch und runter fahren soll, ist man dann ganz am Ende des realen Denkens angelangt
> 
> G.



Ist nicht der Vorstand oder Geschäftsführer der Forst AG auch ein Österreicher?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

Kleidungsoptik 2012....








....und 2002...








Der Eman sieht eindeutig am progressivsten aus...aber das muß er sich wohl 2022 wieder sagen lassen müssen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ist nicht der Vorstand oder Geschäftsführer der Forst AG auch ein Österreicher?



 ...Oh mei, die Geschichte wiederholt sich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2012)

Für die nicht fb Nutzer der heutigen Tour


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2012)

da ist doch aber eine liftfahrt mit dabei, oder?????

bin immer noch nicht wieder fit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lettenpeter (3. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kleidungsoptik 2012....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hehe ...letztens war au mal wieder soviel rot gesichtet worden auf der kösse 

ps .... 2002 waren au noch net so die cube unterwegs auf der kösse


----------



## lettenpeter (3. September 2012)

Jörg , der untere weg wenst vom katzentrögel kommst is au geschichte 

hatte doch letztens noch gesagt das er wieder frei is wo wir im steinwald unterwegs waren ....
am sonntag war er dann net mehr frei


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da ist doch aber eine liftfahrt mit dabei, oder?????
> 
> bin immer noch nicht wieder fit.....



Hmm der Text fehlt auch noch ... War aber für den otti gedacht 

_
nachm Liftfahrn mitm Dhler ne Fichtlmountaintour mitm Overmountain äh Allmountain oder doch Enduro ... keine Ahung was ich da noch aktueller Definition unter mir habe... die ersten 250 hm mitm Lift gecheatet  Ochsenkopf._

Ich bin zur zeit dem tourenfahrn im Kopf wesentlich näher  als dem reinen liftfahrn ... Kann mich net wirklich gut dazu motivieren  find den Flow net ....

Liegt auch daran das das enduro richtig geil fährt  und ich endlich wieder nen radl hab über das ich mich net ärgern muss ... Fahr zur zeit auch kaum noch mit'm ssp


----------



## littledevil (3. September 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> Jörg , der untere weg wenst vom katzentrögel kommst is au geschichte
> 
> hatte doch letztens noch gesagt das er wieder frei is wo wir im steinwald unterwegs waren ....
> am sonntag war er dann net mehr frei



Was ist denn da? Bäume drin?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2012)

littledevil schrieb:


> Was ist denn da? Bäume drin?



Ist wohl naheliegend...im Wald

@Eman: Zitate aus dem FB zu veröffentlichen ist doch urheberrechtlich verboten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2012)

Hehe


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm der Text fehlt auch noch ... War aber für den otti gedacht



 hehehe...


----------



## Landus (4. September 2012)

> Kleidungsoptik 2012....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sind die bunten "Newschool"-Klamotten doch eher "Oldschool"?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Also sind die bunten "Newschool"-Klamotten doch eher "Oldschool"?



Aber sowas von Oldschool

G.


----------



## littledevil (4. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist wohl naheliegend...im Wald
> 
> 
> 
> G.



Spasskeks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2012)

ich kann jetzt Jörg ungefähr nachvollziehen wie es sein muss, mit Eman und Speedy allein unterwegs zu sein


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2012)

Ja das Leben kann hart sein 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. September 2012)

naja schlimm wars jetzt nicht - aber die Geschwindigkeit die mancheiner bergauf/bergab hinlegt is schon beeindruckend...

ich mein ... fährt der auf 33 Zähnen jenseits der 20% hochauf groben Schotter auch noch...
...
und bevor einer was sagt, doch der Trend geht weiterhin zum Zweitblatt..zumindest meinerseits


----------



## speedy_j (5. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt Jörg ungefähr nachvollziehen wie es sein muss, mit Eman und Speedy allein unterwegs zu sein



wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass der eman dieses jahr schon sehr fit ist oder ich ganz schon nachgelassen habe. aber jetzt kommt der goldenen herbst und meistens geht es dann mit mir auch wieder bergauf.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2012)

Ne ... Du bist unfitter Denk ich ... 

Wers noch net mitbekommen hat vor allem für die bewohner des großen Tals der Ahnungslosen  ... Aber is scho wieder alles im lot  









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2012)

was hast angestellt?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2012)

Weiß ich net ... Aber hat sich sicher net rentiert ...

Faceplant to schulterlanding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (6. September 2012)

hat jemand von euch einen 216er luftdämpfer daheim rum liegen, den ich mal für testzwecke ausleihen könnte?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. September 2012)

also hmm, ich bin grade etwas perplex...ich fang mal so an: 

@eMan: hattest recht, am steinwald kann man wirklich höhenmeter machen...hab heut 45 km zusammengebracht und irgedwie (Ane-jetzt auf keinen fall weiterlesen!!!) 2141 Höhenmeter nur bergauf...









kann des sein? ich glaubs irgendwie nicht...

jedenfalls weiß ich seit gestern und heut wieder, warum ich hier daheim mal räder mit etwas mehr federweg bevorzugt hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2012)

2141 hm kommt mer jetzt doch ein wenig viel vor ... Aber keine ahnung

1070,5 is realistischer


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2012)

Hmmh....bist in WindischEschenbach ins Loch gefallen...anders kann ich mir das jetzt net vorstellen.
Ich hätte vielleicht noch die Theorie das dein Tacho auf Feet eingestellt ist

G.


----------



## franzam (6. September 2012)

2000 auf 45km im Steinwald? Würde mich fast wundern.
Denke, dass das Programm den gesamten Höhenunterschied, also bergauf plus bergab Meter anzeigt.
Aber 1100hm is ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. September 2012)

ja, ich checks auch nicht wirklich, kommt mir komisch vor. aber wenn ich mir dei höhen genau anschau, dann springt des teil allein schon auf der platte rauf und runter (966 ohne turm, dann nur 942 mit turm...is ja ein affen-teil), gesamter höhenunterschied 4290-einwandfreies schleifennivellement...hmmm...naja, schrott.

die 35m oberpfalzturm sind aber natürlich in jedem fall abzuziehn, die bin ich nicht gefahren


----------



## OLB EMan (6. September 2012)

Wenns von nem GPS ist, müsst zuerst nen glättungsalgorithmus drüberlaufen lassen

Warum bistn net in GAP ?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. September 2012)

hab keinen bock auf die fahrerei und packerei ghabt...da war stur heimfahrn einfacher...irgendwie grad a bissl lätschert-von der frühlings-energie is nix mehr da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

Ist doch perfektes Wetter und die Herbstenergie ist wesentlich besser wie die Frühlingsenergie, die es ja eigentlich garnicht gibt...im Gegensatz zur Frühjahrsmüdigeit

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. September 2012)

tu mal du schaun, dass du frei hast, wenn ich frei hab 

übernächste woche zum beispiel, obwohl ich da zum geburtsvorbereitungskurs muss  :kotz:


----------



## franzam (7. September 2012)

kannst Du mir bitte den GPS-Track deiner 2140hm Runde schicken?

Dann fahr ich vll. mal ne andere Schleife im Steinwald.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> (Ane-jetzt auf keinen fall weiterlesen!!!)



Warum soll ich nicht weiterlesen? 
...vielleicht solltest du die Gebrauchsanweisung von deinem GPS  nochmal lesen


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Warum soll ich nicht weiterlesen?
> ...vielleicht solltest du die Gebrauchsanweisung von deinem GPS  nochmal lesen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. September 2012)

...verdammt, der war gut...sehr gut...


wie gern würd ich doch die zeit zurückdrehn...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2012)

hehe ... der grundsatz gilt immer ... zuerst denken dann schreiben


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> tu mal du schaun, dass du frei hast, wenn ich frei hab
> 
> übernächste woche zum beispiel, obwohl ich da zum geburtsvorbereitungskurs muss  :kotz:



Genau übernächst Woche ist meine Arbeitswoche...Otti Otti wie soll das noch enden

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. September 2012)

@Jörg:

*PREMIERE PREMIERE PREMIERE PREMIERE:*

ICH + Daxkapelle= Durchgefahren






@ Otti: alte Funkerregel: Denken - Drücken - Sprechen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> 
> *PREMIERE PREMIERE PREMIERE PREMIERE:*
> 
> ...




Jaja, das glaub ich erst wenn ichs live sehe Das ist mit einem 32 Blatt nur mit mindestens 2 Kettenrissen und Emänbeinen möglich...so isses

Das ist ja genauso glaubwürdig wie dieser Vermessungsingeneuer der gestern den Steinwald und seine Höhen neu vermessen hat ...wobei der Schwerpunkt wohl im Wort "vermessen" liegt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (7. September 2012)

ich hab zwei Zeugen:

einen Tiroler und einen Franken
...also zweimal das Höchste was ein Mensch zu werden vermag...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich hab zwei Zeugen:
> 
> einen Tiroler und einen Franken
> ...also zweimal das Höchste was ein Mensch zu werden vermag...



Na, da der Oberpfälzer sich ja schon in der Phase befindet, wo er von seiner Entwicklung vom Menschenstadium in eine reine Energieform übergeht, laß ich die Interpretation mal gelten.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich hab zwei Zeugen:
> 
> einen Tiroler und einen Franken
> ...also zweimal das Höchste was ein Mensch zu werden vermag...



jetzt dreht' se völlig durch...

funkerregel...pfff, ich geh mich lieber schnell mal blamieren 

vermessen, hmmm, ja...und die realität ruiniert mal wieder mein leben...


----------



## franzam (7. September 2012)

Ach so, die Realität is ja gar nicht sooo schlecht. Sind immerhin noch 1575hms geglättet.


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> funkerregel...pfff, ich geh mich lieber schnell mal blamieren


macht nix, warum auch Fettnäpfchen wenn man die Friteuse haben kann


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Dimensionseinebner zuhaus rumliegen oder wie könnt ihr den Steinwald glätten


Hab im I-net beim Schmöckern was gefunden wo mein Name draufstand Hab ich gleich mal nach Hause ordern müssen









@Popefan: Die eigentliche Bestellung ham´se verhaut. Haben anstatt des 5Ah den 8,4Ah (scheinbar der frühere 7,2Ah, hat auf jedenfall die gleiche Größe...oder Kleine) ins Päckchen gesteckt. Soll aber auch recht sein, haben ja nur den 5Ah berechnet

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ach so, die Realität is ja gar nicht sooo schlecht. Sind immerhin noch 1575hms geglättet.



immerhin   danke nochmal für den link!

edit: ich bin begeistert. nie dafür interessiert...schade. hab meine ganzen studiums-unterlagen rausgekramt...wird ne lange nacht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2012)

Bei Höhenmeter sollt man immer schon ein wenig aufpassen ob's plausibel ist 

Morgen gehts nach livigno  ... Falls zufällig wer zeit hat ... Hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei Höhenmeter sollt man immer schon ein wenig aufpassen ob's plausibel ist
> 
> Morgen gehts nach livigno  ... Falls zufällig wer zeit hat ... Hehe



Der Kopf scheint ja wieder in Ordnung zu sein...ähhhm...bzw. wieder in der alten Konfiguration

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. September 2012)

@ OLB Jörg. 

Sauber sauber. Da kannst ja die ganze Nacht durchfahren damit ;o)

Hm mit Namen drauf ist schon nice!
Hast se schon mal angeschalten. Guck scho die ganze zeit ausm fenster seh aber nix...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ OLB Jörg.
> 
> Sauber sauber. Da kannst ja die ganze Nacht durchfahren damit ;o)
> 
> ...



Ne, bin direkt, nachdem ich aus dem Wald kam, in die Arbeit weiter Hab nur den Akku noch angesteckt
Hab gerade nachgeguckt, der geschickte Akku kostet 41Euronen mehr, als der den ich bestellt hab

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2012)

Es war vor langer langer Zeit ... Da diskutierten zwei Sportwagenfahrer über die Größe ihre Benzintanks ...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Es war vor langer langer Zeit ... Da diskutierten zwei Sportwagenfahrer über die Größe ihre Benzintanks ...



Ja, jetzt wo die Audis alle Diesel in Le Mans fahren, haben sie alle ihre Tanks verkleinern können 

G.


----------



## franzam (8. September 2012)

Fährt heut wer?


----------



## Landus (9. September 2012)

Wieso steht da eigentlich "OLB Jörg" auf der Lampe? Bist du jetzt ein OLB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. September 2012)

Rein altersmäßig müste er schon  AOLB sein


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Wieso steht da eigentlich "OLB Jörg" auf der Lampe? Bist du jetzt ein OLB?



Weils so auch in meinen Schlitten gestanzt ist


@Franzam: Hoffe du meinst schon sowas wie "allwissend" oder "allmächtig"


Hab vorhin erfahren das dem Eman seine progressiven Malojaklamotten kaputt sind...durch absichtliche Zerstörung dritter
Was er wohl jetzt anhat???


G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab vorhin erfahren das dem Eman seine progressiven Malojaklamotten kaputt sind...durch absichtliche Zerstörung dritter
> Was er wohl jetzt anhat???
> 
> 
> G.



er sieht nach wie vor aus, wie jemand, der anderen unmittlebaren schaden durch augenkrebs verursachen möchte. 

rückfahrt von livigno war ein wenig aufwändiger, hab mich dann für einen stadtbummel durch bregenz hinreißen lassen, damit ich nicht wie die lemminge stoßstange an stoßstange stehe.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2012)

...der Thrad ist schon auf die dritte Seite in meinem Kontrollzentrum gerutscht...

Mal mit einem Fichtelgebirgsrätsel wieder hochholen


WO STEHT DIESE BANK???







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2012)

Oh ... das is sehr gefährlich dazu was zu sagen  ... Im Hintergrund könnt die kösseine sein ... Matze?


----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Die Frage ist eher Wer sitzt auf der Bank und wem gehören die in Schoner verpackten Käsebalken...


Geht Sa was? Möchte mal wieder etwas im FGB fahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2012)

@Eman: Hmmh...du hast dir wohl ein Bankerkennungs und Standortapp runtergeladen
Biste am WoEnd da...dann nimm mal deine GoPro mit

@Franzam: Meinst die diese supertollen bionischen Mehrkraftschoner? 
Im Fichtel gibts nur noch Lullys...tsss...von den 100 Leuten die heute auf die Kösser fahren wollten war ich dann der einzige...und der Neusorger Briefträger...die Harten eben
Sollten vielleicht mal ein paar Eisdielen am Weg aufstellen, damit die Buntklamottrigen (Eman ausgeschlossen) sich auch bei Wolken raustraunen

G.


----------



## Landus (12. September 2012)

> Im Fichtel gibts nur noch Lullys...tsss...von den 100 Leuten die heute auf die Kösser fahren wollten war ich dann der einzige


Schande über mich! War schon in voller Montur vor der Haustür gestanden, da hat es angefangen zu regnen. Hab mich dann entschieden doch nicht zu fahren...und ich binn nicht stolz darauf

Naja, wenigstens war jetzt genug Zeit, die hässlichen Aufkleber von den Fanes-Leichtbau-Laufrädern zu kratzen...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens war jetzt genug Zeit, die hässlichen Aufkleber von den Fanes-Leichtbau-Laufrädern zu kratzen...



Ohoh...ob das gut war. Die Aufkleber haben bei den Laufrädern wahrscheinlich eine signifikante tragende Stabilitätsfunktion gehabt 

G.


----------



## Landus (12. September 2012)

Jemand im Fanes-Threat hat die Aufkleber nachgewogen, immerhin 12g weniger Wenns bald mal kracht und die Laufräder hinüber sind waren die Aufkleber schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Eman: Hmmh...du hast dir wohl ein Bankerkennungs und Standortapp runtergeladen
> Biste am WoEnd da...dann nimm mal deine GoPro mit
> 
> G.



Hmm weiß net ... Hab ziemliche probs mit der Schulter und im Kopf scheinbar mehr zu verarbeiten und rekalibrieren als gedacht ... Ganz komisch alles im Moment 

Das es mich gestern behagelt und geduscht hat, war meiner anfliegenden Erkältung auch net grad zuträglich


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2012)

Oh mei, der Eman geht kaputt 
Hoffe du hast dir alle Nullwerte zur Rekalibrierung vorher irgendwo aufgeschrieben
Und tu mal positiv denken...von ein wenig Hagel wird man nicht krank als Oberpfälzer...es seidenn man redet es sich ein
Also ab in die superheiße Wanne oder 100 Klimmzüge

G.


----------



## franzam (12. September 2012)

Steifer Grog mit 10cl Strohrum in der heißen Wanne trinken und dann ab ins Bettchen.
Dat hilft!
Übermorgen is er dann wieder fit


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, der Eman geht kaputt
> Hoffe du hast dir alle Nullwerte zur Rekalibrierung vorher irgendwo aufgeschrieben
> Und tu mal positiv denken...von ein wenig Hagel wird man nicht krank als Oberpfälzer...es seidenn man redet es sich ein
> Also ab in die superheiße Wanne oder 100 Klimmzüge
> ...





was hast den vor mit der gopro?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hast den vor mit der gopro?



Ich bräucht natürlich nicht nur die GoPro, sondern auch noch einen schnellen Fahrer dazu

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



Fichtelgebirge,25°C,die Frisur hält.............(nicht) 

wie ich sehe sollt ich auch mal wieder Klimmzüge machen

---------------------------------------------------------------
@Eman: 







@all:

  hier is alles weiß wenn man nach oben schaut


----------



## Dampfsti (13. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Geht Sa was? Möchte mal wieder etwas im FGB fahren.



Würde mich auch interessiern..

Würd mich mal anschließen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Eman:



Wie ich sehe scheint der Arm ja schon wieder verheilt zu sein 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe scheint der Arm ja schon wieder verheilt zu sein
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2012)

schnuckeliges pic 
gruss aus der wetterau !!! hier isses warm ..


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schnuckeliges pic
> gruss aus der wetterau !!! hier isses warm ..



Kaum hat man ein paar Katzenbabys hochgeladen .........   
Grüße ausm Wetterstein...hier isses saukalt  Wo bist du eich die ganze Zeit..traust dich nichtmehr ins "spezielle" Forum?


----------



## blutbuche (13. September 2012)

war lang gesperrt , wegen spezieller räder


----------



## OLB EMan (13. September 2012)

Miau


----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2012)

Bin des we nicht da... )
Bin mal im bayrischen alpenvorland unterwegs 

Hm in welchen format nimmt die gopro eigentlich auf? 
Also nicht auflösung sondern dateiformat?


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2012)

wo fährstn rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (14. September 2012)

Oberaudorf. 
Aber zu Fuß ;o)

Bei dir? Schulter net so gut?


----------



## franzam (14. September 2012)

Oberaudorf ohne Bike?
Da gäbs doch so ne schöne Auffahrt über Rechenau zum Brünnsteinhaus


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oberaudorf.
> Aber zu Fuß ;o)
> 
> Bei dir? Schulter net so gut?



Oberaudorf..ist des net a weng weit zu Fuß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. September 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oberaudorf.
> Aber zu Fuß ;o)
> 
> Bei dir? Schulter net so gut?



Oberaudorf ... Oh mei  

Schulter naja ... Schwer zu sagen ... Tut halt weh... Mal mehr, mal weniger


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2012)

Und gut aufs Fest gekommen 

Gukkst du:






G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. September 2012)

Na klar bin ich gut zum Stammtisch gekommen 
Hab mich nur am M-Weg etwas verfranzt, da der Weg durch seeeehr sorgsamen Harvesterumgang nicht mehr sichtbar war.
Musste mich dann durchs Dikicht wieder auf den oberen Ringweg durchkämpfen...

Danke für das Bild...
Bin aber am Überlegen nicht evtl. mal ne Hammerschmidt zu testen...
oder eben die e*Thirteen TRS+Dual mit Bash...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na klar bin ich gut zum Stammtisch gekommen
> Hab mich nur am M-Weg etwas verfranzt, da der Weg durch seeeehr sorgsamen Harvesterumgang nicht mehr sichtbar war.
> Musste mich dann durchs Dikicht wieder auf den oberen Ringweg durchkämpfen...



Na Hauptsache es gab danach was zu essen und trinken

 @franzam: Kann man wohl durch Wichtelberg wieder durchfahren???

G.


----------



## franzam (15. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @franzam: Kann man wohl durch Wichtelberg wieder durchfahren???
> 
> G.



Jep, die haben nur die Durchlässe erneuert. Ist halt etwas Schotter dazwischen. So wies aber aussieht, soll die Straße aber noch verbreitert werden


----------



## LB Jörg (15. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Jep, die haben nur die Durchlässe erneuert. Ist halt etwas Schotter dazwischen. So wies aber aussieht, soll die Straße aber noch verbreitert werden



Verdammt und ich fahr außen rum...tsss

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. September 2012)

ich bin übrigens eine staatl.-geprüfte Kinderquälerin vom Kinderquälverein Garmisch e.V.! Meld dich wenns soweit is Otti, ich krieg sie alle zur nötigen Ehrfurcht  

Jana am ersten Standplatz ihrer ersten Mehrseillängenroute 
aber danach hatte sie Spaßecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2012)

Voll gemeines Foto 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (16. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Voll gemeines Foto
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



du sollst dich doch auf die strasse konzentrieren!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. September 2012)

War doch im McDonalds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens eine staatl.-geprüfte Kinderquälerin vom Kinderquälverein Garmisch e.V.! Meld dich wenns soweit is Otti, ich krieg sie alle zur nötigen Ehrfurcht
> 
> Jana am ersten Standplatz ihrer ersten Mehrseillängenroute
> aber danach hatte sie Spaßecht



sehr geil - mit dir leg' ich mich nicht an!


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

hi,

jetzt wo die Sperrung des Naturlehrpfades im Stonewood zur Debatte steht  ,

und dann auch noch ein Massenauflauf zum Steinwald-fest im Gange war, 
mußten  so ein Paar Schlaumenschen zwischen den Fußgängern auf dem Lehrpfad runterbrettern, das die Wanderer nur so gehüpft sind. 

Da hätte man doch vernünftiger Weise mal drauf verzichten können.

Dann braucht man sich über die Sperrung von Trails nicht zu wundern......

Das nenne ich mal Imagepflege.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> jetzt wo die Sperrung des Naturlehrpfades im Stonewood zur Debatte steht  ,
> 
> ...




Tsss, was für eine Gattung Radler war denn das dann? 
Fest war oben am Steinwaldhaus beim Spielplatz, oder? An solchen Tagen muß man den Steinwald prinzipiell als Radler meiden.


G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

Genau so sehe ich das auch 

Abgesehen davon, das der Spaß zwischen den Festsüchtigen 
sprichwörtlich auf der Strecke bleibt.....

Da waren Möchtegern-biker aller Art zu gange.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

Warste mal die Platte am Kibitz gukkn

G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

Ja, leider nur zu Fuß

Mein Freilauf ist im A.......

Das Laufrad hat Garantie. Daher musste ich es einschicken u. das dauert...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (17. September 2012)

Jörg, bald gibts an meinem Geisterschiff auch ein Getriebe 
Aber nur eins mit 2 Gängen
Hat sich das mit der KeFü und Bash schon mal erledigt

Man ich will an OKO rauf, die Stelle geht mir net ausn Kopf




Es gibt halt immer wieder Idioten auf 2 Rädern..


----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2012)

Na dann hast schonmal den Vorteil von mehr Bodenfreiheit an der Stelle

G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

so soll das


----------



## OLB EMan (17. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Tsss, was für eine Gattung Radler war denn das dann?
> Fest war oben am Steinwaldhaus beim Spielplatz, oder? An solchen Tagen muß man den Steinwald prinzipiell als Radler meiden.
> 
> 
> G.



Vielleicht war es einer aus Rgbg dem es egal is wenn er gesperrt wird


----------



## Speci007 (17. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es einer aus Rgbg dem es egal is wenn er gesperrt wird




Meinst Du wirklich, das so ein OLB sowas tut?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. September 2012)

Wurscht wer woher war, auf jeden Fall ein Idiot!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. September 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> jetzt wo die Sperrung des Naturlehrpfades im Stonewood zur Debatte steht  ,
> 
> ...



ich würd auch gern was dazu sagen, weiss aber nicht was...

genauso schlimm finde ich aber die leut', die wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal heuer an die frische luft kommen (ausser an bürger-, feuerwehr und fischerfesten), mit dem auto bis zum zrenner fahren und dann stolz rumprusten, im steinwald gewesen zu sein...wahrscheinlich haben se noch den shuttle-bus zum waldhaus genommen...

und dann fallen mir wieder die typen ein, die die anne mal abgedrängt haben, wie wir in ehrwald/leermos waren... 

es gibt nur deppen.

ich reg mich auf. wo sind meine pillen?


----------



## Speci007 (18. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich würd auch gern was dazu sagen, weiss aber nicht was...
> 
> genauso schlimm finde ich aber die leut', die wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal heuer an die frische luft kommen (ausser an bürger-, feuerwehr und fischerfesten), mit dem auto bis zum zrenner fahren und dann stolz rumprusten, im steinwald gewesen zu sein...wahrscheinlich haben se noch den shuttle-bus zum waldhaus genommen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dampfsti (18. September 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Stawold_Bou schrieb:
> 
> 
> > es gibt nur deppen.
> ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. September 2012)

@ohl: mal nur so eine Frage...ist denn am Wochenende was geplant, also bei euch? 

...weil ich doch so neugierig bin...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> mal nur so eine Frage...ist denn am Wochenende was geplant?



Bist heute da...für heut gibts schon eine Semiplanung
Bei mir ist Sam nommal ws rund um den Oko geplant...muß noch Hm feindliche Verbindungen suchen

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. September 2012)

hmm, hmm. ah ja.

ich frag, um mir alle optionen offen zu lassen...bin mir jetzt nämlich ncht sicher, ob ich mich vor dem geburtsvorbereitungskurs am woend erfolgreich drücken konnte oder nicht...frauen sagen ja immer was anderes als sie wirklich meinen...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

ne geburtsvorbereitung ist wichtig, das darfst dir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Man muß sich da net vorbereiten....des kommt auch unvorbereitet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

ich werd mich evtl. richtung süden bewegen, evtl. sogar übern hauptkamm ... da is das wetter deutlich besser  evtl. aber auch net. evtl. nehm ich sogar montag dienstag urlaub 

alles im nebel ... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich werd mich evtl. richtung süden bewegen, evtl. sogar übern hauptkamm ... da is das wetter deutlich besser  evtl. aber auch net. evtl. nehm ich sogar montag dienstag urlaub
> 
> alles im nebel ... hehe



Wo in aller Welt ist das Wetter besser wie bei uns...evtl. seit heute wärmer, aber net besser

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo in aller Welt ist das Wetter besser wie bei uns...evtl. seit heute wärmer, aber net besser
> 
> G.



träum weiter


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> träum weiter



Wir hatten/haben hier jeden Tag strahlenden Sonnenschein mit blauen Himmel.....sogar gestern wos regnen sollte 
Was ziehste auch an einen großen Fluß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

wer sagt denn das es hier anders war? dauert nur in der früh immer ne weile bis sich der nebel lichtet. aber am WE sagt der Wetterbericht was anderes


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Hmmh...er hat jetzt zumindest mal für Nachts ein paar Tropfen gemeldet, aber das hält die Leute dann Vormittags ab Nachmittags rauszugehen...alos wieder perfekt

Außerdem kommts eh so:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Verdammt, ich meinete so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

ok ... das diskutieren wir jetzt nicht aus 

wie schauts eigentlich aus mit geisskopf und spicak ? net mal bock ? ... dieses WE aber nicht da er im bayerwald nieselregen ansagt am samstag ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... das diskutieren wir jetzt nicht aus
> 
> wie schauts eigentlich aus mit geisskopf und spicak ? net mal bock ? ... dieses WE aber nicht *da er im bayerwald nieselregen ansagt am samstag* ...



zefix...!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zefix...!



wetter scheint aber noch relativ uneindeutig 

aber hehe, bock auf saalbach?


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2012)

saalbach ist aber net überm hauptkamm! was hast denn im auge gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie schauts eigentlich aus mit geisskopf und spicak ? net mal bock ? ... dieses WE aber nicht da er im bayerwald nieselregen ansagt am samstag ...




Also ich wär mal dabei...
Nur bescheid sagen...

Dieses und nächstes WE kann ich aber leider net


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Also ich wär mal dabei...
> Nur bescheid sagen...
> 
> Dieses und nächstes WE kann ich aber leider net


 
hehe ... dann wirds ja überhaupt kein problem nen termin zu finden 

überrred mal den stefan


----------



## LB Stefan (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... dann wirds ja überhaupt kein problem nen termin zu finden
> 
> überrred mal den stefan



Terminfindung.... nichts leichter als das...


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> saalbach ist aber net überm hauptkamm! was hast denn im auge gehabt?


 
wetter is jetzt nimmer so eindeutig ...

hab immer noch den goldseeweg / madritschjoch im kopf 

brixen ... vielleicht 

brennergrenzkamm

ach was weiß ich


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2012)

oh weh ... goldseeweg / matritschjoch ich habe jetzt schn die vierte woche nimmer auf dem rad gesessen und bin den berg rauf gekurbelt, das wäre ganz schön hart.

saalbach wäre ja eigentlich nur kühl, die sonne soll aber scheinen.... oder sagt dein app was anderes? wann entscheiden wir es denn dieses mal?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Bevor ihr in den Urlaub fahrt, stimmt mal für V5, das einzig vernünftige Laufrad
Hät ja auch V4 genommen, aber V5 hat die besseren Chancen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599881

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bevor ihr in den Urlaub fahrt, stimmt mal für V5, das einzig vernünftige Laufrad
> Hät ja auch V4 genommen, aber V5 hat die besseren Chancen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599881
> ...


 
find das ganze mittlerweile nur noch albern


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> find das ganze mittlerweile nur noch albern



Gerade deswegen V5...als Gegenmaßnahme

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh weh ... goldseeweg / matritschjoch ich habe jetzt schn die vierte woche nimmer auf dem rad gesessen und bin den berg rauf gekurbelt, das wäre ganz schön hart.
> 
> saalbach wäre ja eigentlich nur kühl, die sonne soll aber scheinen.... oder sagt dein app was anderes? wann entscheiden wir es denn dieses mal?


 
das hauptprob is, das der sommer in sachen dh für mich irgendwie gelaufen is im kopf ... vielleicht sogar für immer 

im moment flasht mich ne schöne rgbg runde mehr als nen DH WE 

aber das soll uns nicht aufhalten nach saalbach + leogang vielleicht zu fahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen V5...als Gegenmaßnahme
> 
> G.


 
hab auch da hin geklickt  warum is das eigentlich jetz ne anonyme abstimmung?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das hauptprob is, das der sommer in sachen dh für mich irgendwie gelaufen is im kopf ... vielleicht sogar für immer
> 
> im moment flasht mich ne schöne rgbg runde mehr als nen DH WE
> 
> aber das soll uns nicht aufhalten nach saalbach + leogang vielleicht zu fahrn



Oh mei...jetzt dauerts dann nimmer lang und du fängst das Bikebouldern an

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei...jetzt dauerts dann nimmer lang und du fängst das Bikebouldern an
> 
> G.


 
ne das kann ich doch net ... eher XC  mit HILFE ich bin oben


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab auch da hin geklickt  warum is das eigentlich jetz ne anonyme abstimmung?



War schon von anfang an gewünscht, aber ist erst jetzt realisiert. Da man am Anfang taktisch gewählt hat.
Also man hat nicht das gewählt was man will, sondern konnte dann von 2 Sachen die man will speziell das raussuchen was die höheren Chancen hat und habens so rumgerissen.
Drum wird ja jetzt noch ein 2tes mal die Felge in Kombination abgestimmt. Da es beim ersten mal ein 24 Speichenlaufrad war, das viele aus trotz gewählt haben damit es ein anderes net wird...nämlich das mit Hopenabe
Viele haben so auch für manches nicht gestimmt, weil sie 650b umgehen wollten
Und ich hab zB für die Lyrik Soloair gestimmt, weil die mehr Stimmen hatte als die Coil, kann manm ja umbauen...Hauptsache es wird keine Fox oder Durolux

Jetzt weiß keiner so genau

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne das kann ich doch net ... eher XC  mit HILFE ich bin oben



Mußt halt einmal 2 Wochen net Rad fahren dann gibt sich das wieder. Aber jetzt kommt bei dir eh die Skifahrzeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

das schlimme is von den ganzen schlaumeiern die da jetzt diskutieren werdens vielleicht 5 % kaufen.

so ganz nebenbei find ich meine crossmax schön


----------



## LB Jörg (20. September 2012)

Schaun ja auch schön aus

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

> Ich will keine Reverb,und Variostütze/Lenker/Vorbau/Reifen kommen eh meine Favs dran.Kefü baue ich selber aus Carbon und E.13 Anbauteilen.


 
ne diskussion auf basis einer solchen denkweise is einfach sinnlos


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das hauptprob is, das der sommer in sachen dh für mich irgendwie gelaufen is im kopf ... vielleicht sogar für immer




egal welche pillen du nimmst, nimm mehr oder weniger 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> im moment flasht mich ne schöne rgbg runde mehr als nen DH WE



das ist nur ein phase



OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber das soll uns nicht aufhalten nach saalbach + leogang vielleicht zu fahrn



ok, wann machen wir das fix?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. September 2012)

mir wurd grad dieses gegenargument vor die nase gesetzt ...  

http://at.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...ervorhersage_details/?d=2&id=ATAT30530004&s=1

schaun mer mal morgen früh nochmal ... aber is halt schon seit gestern deutlich schlechter geworden die ganze wetterlage


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2012)

na ja, dann ist ja bis morgen früh auch wieder eine deutliche aufhellung drin  schau mer mal...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2012)

hmm ... wirklich was geändert hat sich net ... wird halt wohl nen trüber tag ...


----------



## speedy_j (21. September 2012)

auf welches ziel einigen wir uns dann?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2012)

Fichtelgebirge ....so jetzt aber in den Garten den Pfirsichbaum ernten und die Ananässe abschneiden...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> auf welches ziel einigen wir uns dann?



gibts nen sinnvolles?


----------



## teatimetom (21. September 2012)

also lt. wetter.com ist in leogang / saalbach 0.8 -1mm regen angesagt mit 80 % warscheinlichkeit das überhaupt was runterkommt 
ist nicht wirklich schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2012)

japp ... wirklich schlecht ists net ... aber super gut auch net   die letzten 2 WEs wars halt fast opti

seid ihr in leogang?


----------



## teatimetom (21. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... wirklich schlecht ists net ... aber super gut auch net   die letzten 2 WEs wars halt fast opti
> 
> seid ihr in leogang?



ist immernoch ungewiss-
einen tag wollten wir xline fahren, die hat leztes wochenende offen.
und den anderen tag dann schladming oder leogang .

damit du noch mehr alternativen hast:
Livigno hat auch das lezte wochenende offen und das wetter wäre schön  (und aber zu weit für 2 tage)


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2012)

ja ... schwere entscheidung


----------



## OLB EMan (21. September 2012)

<---- kurz vor sch... drauf ... wetter wird scho passen


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2012)

So das der Speedy auch sieht das das Wetter net so schlecht war  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (23. September 2012)

na immerhin hast noch keinen mist gebaut... weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (23. September 2012)

jap kann ich bestätigen  zum Fenster streichen ideales Wetter... 



in der letzten Woche haben wir die komplette Wohnung von Fliesen, Fußboden, Rauhfaser und Putz befreit...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2012)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ountainbiker-stirbt-bei-sturz-von-felsen.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (24. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...ountainbiker-stirbt-bei-sturz-von-felsen.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Schei$$e sowas! 
Kennst Du den Steig? Ist er wirklich so gefährlich?


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

ich weiß nicht genau wo es war, für hiesige Verhältnisse schon gefährlich. Gibt halt wirklich Stellen mit relevanter Absturzgefahr und nicht unbedigt optimal liegenden Felsen aufm Weg. 

Mit Alpenrisikoeinschätzungsprogramm im Kopf aber kein Problem ...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

oh mei ...

http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...rei-Radfahrer-stuerzen-schwer;art2442,2126070


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

Wird halt so sein wie in der Fränkischen hier und da, wo man oben auf einem  Felskopf mal entlangfährt. Und der Kalkstein ist ja eh eine Sache für sich...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ...
> 
> http://www.frankenpost.de/lokal/fic...rei-Radfahrer-stuerzen-schwer;art2442,2126070



Jepp, diesen tollen Artikel durfte ich gestern schon lesen

G.


----------



## Landus (24. September 2012)

Wow, zum glück beschränkt sich der Artikel nicht nur auf die Stürze
Mal wieder eine sehr umfassende und objektive Berichterstattung wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Sowas könnte man sich auch sparen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wird halt so sein wie in der Fränkischen hier und da, wo man oben auf einem  Felskopf mal entlangfährt. Und der Kalkstein ist ja eh eine Sache für sich...
> 
> G.



japp


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/freeride_finale_monte_grappa.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

Verdammte Ober*******....da hab ich net frei

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. September 2012)

kann man sowas mal eher bekannt machen wenn Frau ihre freien Tage/Urlaub plant


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

hä ... wasn jetz los 

wie schauts denn eigentlich übern tag des deutschen unglücks aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hä ... wasn jetz los
> 
> wie schauts denn eigentlich übern tag des deutschen unglücks aus?



Mooooment...das ist ja 1.11 und net 1. Oktober....da muß ich dann mal kuggn gehen...war jetzt mit der Vinschgausache auf dem Tag des deutschen Unglücks


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. September 2012)

überleg ob ich mich da anmelde ... net billig aber vielleicht net schlecht

und aha ... das heisst um den tag des deutschen unglücks keine zeit  ... weißt ob der andi was treibt?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und aha ... das heisst um den tag des deutschen unglücks keine zeit  ... weißt ob der andi was treibt?



Jepp, da ist bei mir Arbeit angesagt.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/freeride_finale_monte_grappa.php



puh, schaut echt gut aus. die leute von diesem vinschgaubike machen echt was. find ich gut. und teuer is ja bekanntlich relativ. drei tage bozen kosten ja auch fünfhundert...

ich klink mich aber wohl schön langsam aus für heuer. wohnungssuche, umzug, neue arbeit, leeres konto und nachwuchs bremsen mich jetzt doch irgendwie aus.

wie gehts eigentlich deiner schulter, eMan?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2012)

Manche Nachtabfahrten sind einfach besonders gut und der Eman tüdelt am Hirschstein rum...tsss...dabei bin ich auch schon den gaaaanze Tag fahrradual unterwegs gewesen

 @stefan: Der Weg ist wieder frei, hab ich jetzt rückwärts gesehen. Aber die Forststraße am denkmal vorbei ist ganz schön breitgebackert...zum Glück sind da die 40cm in der Mitte so gut wie unberührt geblieben...puhh.

 @franzam: Ich vollgescheiter hatte gestern doch eine Kamera im Cämälbäck, aber erst heute gemerkt

G.


----------



## franzam (26. September 2012)

oh mei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> oh mei!



Na dann wiederholen wir das Ganze wenn du dein Ziup hast, dann bist du wohl der Erste der das Karbonteil so einsetzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> puh, schaut echt gut aus. die leute von diesem vinschgaubike machen echt was. find ich gut. und teuer is ja bekanntlich relativ. drei tage bozen kosten ja auch fünfhundert...
> 
> ich klink mich aber wohl schön langsam aus für heuer. wohnungssuche, umzug, neue arbeit, leeres konto und nachwuchs bremsen mich jetzt doch irgendwie aus.
> 
> wie gehts eigentlich deiner schulter, eMan?


 
hehe ... bist halt jetzt der ernährer  ... vielleicht schaffs mers ja nochmal in den bayerwald 

schulter wieder ok 

und deerstone


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2012)

Was ist deerstone??????

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2012)

http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...axed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=Deer+stone


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...axed&sectHdr=on&spellToler=&search=Deer+stone



hm, Obstkernreh? ^^


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2012)

Fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2012)

Habs ja mit dem Googleübersetzer probiert...aber die Kennkilly hat mein Google kaputt gemacht und seither ist dort alles in englisch

Aber mittlerweile hab ichs schon rausgefunden





G.


----------



## franzam (27. September 2012)

Ich glaub Eman meint eher den:

http://www.hirschenstein-bayerischer-wald.de/


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich glaub Eman meint eher den:
> 
> http://www.hirschenstein-bayerischer-wald.de/


----------



## littledevil (28. September 2012)

Jörg, warst du gestern mal in W-Hof?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2012)

littledevil schrieb:


> Jörg, warst du gestern mal in W-Hof?



Jein...also fast...bzw...nachdem ich mit meinem Milchshake hochgelaufen bin und ansich am unersten Ende dort war, mußte ich blitzartig umkehren...hatte was vergessen...zeitual

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/freeride_finale_monte_grappa.php




zu teuer


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

heut zufällig nachmittags wer unterwegs?

  @Klabauterman ... ja nicht ganz billig die sache ... aber hört sich zumindest gut an


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut zufällig nachmittags wer unterwegs?
> 
> @Klabauterman ... ja nicht ganz billig die sache ... aber hört sich zumindest gut an



Nur Bouldern

...wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2012)

@Jörg:
ich mach ne billige reise,gerne auch zweimal,wenn sie gut ist 


ich bin ab morgen wieder in der Heimat... vllt geht am Sonntag was?


----------



## franzam (28. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut zufällig nachmittags wer unterwegs?


Was schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Was schwebt Dir vor?


 
nix


----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Was schwebt Dir vor?



Ich denke viel...und davon mehr

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Was schwebt Dir vor?



Nix großes zumindest  ... Könnten auch bei tir a weng rolln


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (28. September 2012)

Mmh, im Waldnaabtal war ich auch schon länger nimmer. Oder Tir-XC Runde..

Momentan bin ich blos faul. Aber mach mal einen Vorschlag, vll. kann ich mich aufraffen.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

Faul bin ich auch bei der Kälte  

Tir oder wnaabtal egal, ab wann kannst ?... So gute 2 h würd mir reichen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (28. September 2012)

So 14.oo Falkenberg?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

Ok hört sich gut an 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (28. September 2012)

Passt, dann bin ich um 14:00 am Wanderparkplatz Falkenberg/Waldnaabtal!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

Aber chillige runde 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (28. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber chillige runde


Na klar, bin ja schon im gesetzteren Alter..


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2012)

platten nr 4 innerhalb von einem monat 

Hat wer ne Reifenidee fürs HR? vorne ist n fat albert droben,aber hinten muss ich nur an einen stein denken und der ist schon platt


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

maxxis ardent ... Exo Karkasse in 60aMP Breite 2.4 ... bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen. Ist allerdings kein grip wunder jetzt fürn herbst ... aber fat albert is da auch net besser


----------



## Klabauterman (28. September 2012)

naja...vom grip her war ich mitn fat albert ja zufrieden...aber der durchschlagschutz ist ja total banane... in tü gibts fast keine steine und trotzdem hab ich 4platten in einem monat  geschafft,wenn man dazu noch bedenkt,dass ich vllt maximal 2mal die woche gefahren bin, ergibt das beim jeden zweiten mal n platten


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

hmm ... vielleicht mehr luftdruck


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

grundsätzliche Frage ... 
samstag wer unterwegs? im fichtlgebirge scheint das wetter stabiler zu sein 

sonntag wer bock auf geisskopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. September 2012)

Muß morgen Arbeiten... 

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. September 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sonntag wer bock auf geisskopf?



Ja, aber ich bräuchte ein Taxi


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2012)

hehe ... wohnst leider net ganz aufm weg


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2012)

@Sonntag:
geisskopf ist mir zuviel,aber vllt steinwaldrunde...
 @Reifen: war eigentlich gut prall der reifen... vllt hol ich mir auch wieder den specialized butcher... da gabs zwar auch platten aber weniger


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2012)

dieses neue zitierfunktionsdings des forums is mist  ... @Montag haha


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2012)

Test... @Dienstag

Edit: Dienstag wär noch zun haben 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (29. September 2012)

ouh... gleich mal als name registrieren 
damit kann man aber toll leute ärgern,weil die für jedes mal wo ihr name zitiert wird, eine benachrichtung kriegen   @LB Jörg @OLB EMan


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2012)

das schlimme is wenn ich einfach @Klabauter wie sonst schreib, dann ist es der falsche 
  @mittwoch ???


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

Heut wer am radl fahrn?


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Oktober 2012)

hab keine schläuche mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

Haha ... Echt ? Das wär kein prob


----------



## Klabauterman (3. Oktober 2012)

wo willst denn biken gehn? ich wäre heut für etwas gemütliches zu haben


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

Wir fahrn 13:30 vom sibyllenbad los ... Andi Stefan ich


----------



## franzam (3. Oktober 2012)

Und wie wars am Tillen?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Und wie wars am Tillen?



Ganz schön eigentlich... 

Sind die Runde aber ohne die Zusatzschleife gefahren


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

japp,  war ganz nett


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

EOFT ...
http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...013-universitaet-regensburg-2012-12-07_20-00/

Skitheworld ... auch immer ganz nett ... location aber sch...
http://www.skitheworld.de/tickets/d...antoniushaus-regensburg-2012-11-08_20-00/#map


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

und noch was ... wer bock auf finale im november? evtl. geht da was mitm speedy und guigui ...


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Skitheworld ... auch immer ganz nett ... location aber sch...
> http://www.skitheworld.de/tickets/d...antoniushaus-regensburg-2012-11-08_20-00/#map



na toll ich krieg Pipi in die Augen wenn ich sowas seh un dran denk dass Skifahren den Winter wohl zu 97% wegen dem Knie ausfallen tuen tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> na toll ich krieg Pipi in die Augen wenn ich sowas seh un dran denk dass Skifahren den Winter wohl zu 97% wegen dem Knie ausfallen tuen tut...


 
na dann halt ab aufs board 

Knie also immer noch net OK ... zu früh wieder belastet?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> EOFT ...
> http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...013-universitaet-regensburg-2012-12-07_20-00/
> 
> Skitheworld ... auch immer ganz nett ... location aber sch...
> http://www.skitheworld.de/tickets/d...antoniushaus-regensburg-2012-11-08_20-00/#map



Ticket EOFT... Check


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ticket EOFT... Check


 
wo kommtn jetz dieses CHECK jetz auf einmal wieder her ...

is ja fast so schlimm wie LEIDER GEIL


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann halt ab aufs board
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niemalsGott gab mir zwei Beine, also benutz ich auch zwei Bretter
naja, muss ich halt operieren lassen (nachm Umzug) und nach der OP is Skifahren total gelaufen und ohne Kreuzband bin ich mir nicht so sicher dass Skifahren so gesund ist 
hätten die Herrschaften im Superklinikum Garmisch gleich rausgefunden dass es ab ist, hätt ichs im Frühjahr gleich machen lassen




OLB EMan schrieb:


> wo kommtn jetz dieses CHECK jetz auf einmal wieder her ...
> is ja fast so schlimm wie LEIDER GEIL



oder wie "end-episch"...


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Oktober 2012)

@ olb eman
Also "leider geil" ist schon noch weng schwachmatischer 

End episch... Find ich aber schon gut 

@ kilkenny 
Ohje ohne kreuzband würd i glaub ich auch nicht ski fahren gehen wollen 
Tu mal schnell richten lassen dass des wieder funktioniert


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2012)

@OLB EMan: habs gestern zu spät gelsen und war dann zu faul mich zu hetzen 
 @LB Jörg: wo bestellst du denn immer die großen Schlauchpackungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2012)

Habs bei BC bestellt...hab aber wie gesagt keinen Preisvergleich mehr gemacht

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2012)

hm... 3euro/stück  kostet das selbe wie bei hibike


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2012)

na dann kauf gleich mal 25 stück


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Oktober 2012)

höhö...nee...ich hab 5 gekauft und n highroller für hinten und 2 flicksets,weil ich noch geschätzt 10 schläuche rumliegen hab,die man flicken müsste


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei 25 hättest du aber eine repräsentative Continentalschachtel dazu bekommen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Oktober 2012)

Neues Material angekommen 

eingebaut, fühlt sich mal gar nicht so schlecht an.
Morgen mal die erste Runde drehen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Neues Material angekommen
> 
> eingebaut, fühlt sich mal gar nicht so schlecht an.
> Morgen mal die erste Runde drehen



Warst gestern deswegen wohl auch gleich nommal beim Friseure um dich schön dafür zu machen 
Das ist aber eine 2013er?!!

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja ne 2013 aber ohne L 

Die Waage blieb im Übrigen bei 2,15 kg stehen... Also gar nicht mal so übel  bzw. so wie angegeben


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> EOFT ...
> http://www.eoft.eu/de/tickets/detai...013-universitaet-regensburg-2012-12-07_20-00/



hmm-irgendwie langsam immer as gleiche oder? 
man scheint immer uncooler zu werden wenn man nicht was furchtbar brutal krasses macht...

...wie nackt slacklinen...

da fehlt mein verständnis sowas mit so nem derartigen film-blockbuster zu huldigen.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

Oh mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2012)

was isn des jetzt für ein kommentar?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

> da fehlt mein verständnis sowas mit so nem derartigen film-blockbuster zu huldigen.


 
na was soll ich denn sonst drauf sagen  weiß net woher diese abgrundtiefe ablehnung kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

Oh meih 

PS: Heut war ein genialer Radtag

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

wirklich oh mei ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...egische-all-mountain-helm-im-ibc-fahrbericht/

ja heut war irgendwie nochmal sommer. war zum glück auch bei tageslicht unterwegs


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wirklich oh mei ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...egische-all-mountain-helm-im-ibc-fahrbericht/
> 
> ja heut war irgendwie nochmal sommer. war zum glück auch bei tageslicht unterwegs



Ein Schnäppchen

Mußte auch tagsüber...bin ja jetzt Brötchen machen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

hmm hab gar net gesehen wie teuer ... aber Sweet is sicher auf Poc Niveau


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

oh mei² ... 300 euro ... die spinnen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .... aber Sweet is sicher auf Poc Niveau



Meinst du das jetzt positiv oder negativ

Hatte heute einen 180° dreher auf wiesenartigem Gelände, wahrscheinlich kurval über einen Ast weggerutscht. Als ich wieder aufstand und mein Rad aufstellte, machtes es Zzzzzzzzschhhhhhh und die Luft war draußen Doppelter Durchschlag auf einer ansich ebenen erdigen Fläche...sowas kann man nur mit einer Verschwörungstheorie erklären

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2012)

> na was soll ich denn sonst drauf sagen  weiß net woher diese abgrundtiefe ablehnung kommt



ja, hast recht. ich werde wohl alt und gehässig...



> ja heut war irgendwie nochmal sommer. war zum glück auch bei tageslicht unterwegs



und in etterzhausen is dann mein schaltzug gerissen und ich hatte nix dabei 
ich wollt dir schon bescheid sagen, aber ich war erst um fünf daheim das schöne beamten-leben is vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

bin mitm rick7 gefahrn scho um 16:30 gefahrn ... hatt eigentlich zunächst vor nachts zu fahrn, aber zum glück net 

morgen gehts nach siegen ...:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin mitm rick7 gefahrn scho um 16:30 gefahrn ... hatt eigentlich zunächst vor nachts zu fahrn, aber zum glück net
> 
> morgen gehts nach siegen ...:kotz:



Kannst ein paar Kölsch trinken...wenns des gleiche Siegen ist wie ich kenne

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt positiv oder negativ


 
ohne echte Wertung mit tendenz zu negativ  300 euro für nen stück plastik ... die spinnen doch


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kannst ein paar Kölsch trinken...wenns des gleiche Siegen ist wie ich kenne
> 
> G.


 
nen bier bei den preißn ... ne


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Oktober 2012)

fünf jahre am weißwurstäquator scheinen wirkung zu zeigen


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Oktober 2012)

Traurigerweise ... Oh mei ...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Oktober 2012)

beileid!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Oktober 2012)

Eher XC-Tour, mit nen paar schönen passagen und schöner landschaft (aber psssst, das geben wir net zu ... bei den preißn is alles sch...  )








Gefahren nach http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31722.html. Hehe, zum Glück weiß ich das man bei den Touren immer sehr aufpassen muss und die Bewertung gar net glauben kann.
Das schlimme dran war das ... *Über die Eisenstrasse fährt man dann zum Fortshaus Hohenroth und dann weiter zur Alten Burg.*

Zum Glück hab ich kapiert, das da im Wald der Rothaarsteig läuft ... für nen xc Fahrer der Angst hat vor Wurzeln sicher der Horror, aber real der schönste Teil der Tour (Sägezahnprofil muss man aber mögen).


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

Kaum gehen die Debatten über Sperrung des Waldlehrpfades im Steinwald an, schon bringt das  Bikemagazin die Touren im neuen Heft. Ausserdem mit drin: Nusshardt-Seehaus, Kösser-Püttner...



edit: natürlich Mauntenbaik Magazin


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Kaum gehen die Debatten über Sperrung des Waldlehrpfades im Steinwald an, schon bringt das Bikemagazin die Touren im neuen Heft. Ausserdem mit drin: Nusshardt-Seehaus, Kösser-Püttner...



 manchmal fragt man sich schon welche Deppen  ...etc ...pp ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Kaum gehen die Debatten über Sperrung des Waldlehrpfades im Steinwald an, schon bringt das Bikemagazin die Touren im neuen Heft. Ausserdem mit drin: Nusshardt-Seehaus, Kösser-Püttner...



Meinste das Mountainbike Magazin??? In der neuen Bike hab ichs ja net gesehen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> manchmal fragt man sich schon welche Deppen  ...etc ...pp ...



Killkenny 5 lebt Mal schauen von wem der Artikel ist und dann mal denjenige selber drauf hinweisen wie gut und gewissenhaft er sich vorher informiert hat

Zum Glück ist das jetzt erst drin wo eh sich fast kein normaler MBler in dn Wald traut

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> manchmal fragt man sich schon welche Deppen  ...etc ...pp ...



Auszug Text:.... "Oben auf den Gipfel haben wir garantiert klare Sicht",versichert uns Peter, unser Tourguide und Inhaber des Hostels Bullheadh....


Wer Kösser und Steinwald verbrochen hat ist nicht sicher erschließbar


----------



## Speci007 (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinste das Mountainbike Magazin??? In der neuen Bike hab ichs ja net gesehen.
> 
> G.



Das würde mich auch interessieren in welchem "Schriftstück" das 

publiziert ist.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Oktober 2012)

Häppi Börsdai Eman!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Hat der schoh wieder Geburtstag...oh meih

Na dann alles multible zum Geburtstag 
32, oder???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

+ 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2012)

hab auch gerade die neue MB gelesen, endlich kann ich (und der Rest der Bundes Republik Deutschland) euere ganzen Touren nachfahren.


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> +
> 
> G.



+2x


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab auch gerade die neue MB gelesen, endlich kann ich (und der Rest der Bundes Republik Deutschland) euere ganzen Touren nachfahren.



Du hast natürlich Fahrverbot bei uns...ohne Führer

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Killkenny 5 lebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 (15./16./17. hätt ich Urlaub )




franzam schrieb:


> Auszug Text:.... "Oben auf den Gipfel haben wir garantiert klare Sicht",versichert uns Peter, unser Tourguide und Inhaber des Hostels Bullheadh....


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Häppi Börsdai Eman!!!



  Alles Liebe auch von mir...


----------



## teatimetom (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Häppi Börsdai Eman!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Oktober 2012)

> Kaum gehen die Debatten über Sperrung des Waldlehrpfades im Steinwald an, schon bringt das  Bikemagazin die Touren im neuen Heft. Ausserdem mit drin: Nusshardt-Seehaus, Kösser-Püttner...



man fasst es nicht!




> Häppi Börsdai Eman!!!



von mir auch, eMan!!


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Fahrverbot bei uns...ohne Führer
> 
> G.



keine Angst, ich hab nur ein kaputtes TschiBiÄs und mit der Tourenbeschreibung kann ich eh ned viel anfangen. Also brauch ich eh einen Führer. 
Ja diese lästigen Tourenbeschreibungen immer, nie förderlich für die lokalen Radlerinnen und Radler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> (15./16./17. hätt ich Urlaub )



Das sind wie immer mal wieder die falschen Tage

Ich hab heute aber auch mal kurzentschlossen für Mi und Do frei genommen
Vielleicht such ich mal die Geheimtrails in der Fränkischen auf

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. Oktober 2012)

Jörg,
Dein Postfach ist voll........


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

des passiert öfter...


----------



## Speci007 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja.ja die Post.....  erst kommt sie ewig nicht u. dann ist sie voll 

und geleert wird sie auch nicht........


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

Blablub...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Häppi Börsdai Eman!!!





alles gute auch von mir. ist bei mir natürlich limo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. Oktober 2012)

Hehe ... Thx @all 

Leider hab ich heut keine spektakuläre Explosion oder sowas als Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen ... Aber da walten scho Urgewalten in so nem Stahl E-Ofen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandMC (8. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind wie immer mal wieder die falschen Tage
> 
> Ich hab heute aber auch mal kurzentschlossen für Mi und Do frei genommen
> Vielleicht such ich mal die Geheimtrails in der Fränkischen auf
> ...



Donnerstag könnte ich dich führen, wenn du noch keinen Einweiser hast.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Thx @all
> 
> Leider hab ich heut keine spektakuläre Explosion oder sowas als Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen ... Aber da walten scho Urgewalten in so nem Stahl E-Ofen
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Donnerstag könnte ich dich führen, wenn du noch keinen Einweiser hast.



Wenig Höhenmeter viel Spielaktion wäre mir natürlich am liebsten 
Muß mal bis morgen abwarten und dann in meinen Emails überprüfen ob mein Freiantrag auch richtig beantwortet wurde

G.


----------



## franzam (8. Oktober 2012)

@LB Jörg: Musst morgen ärbern?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja.....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Donnerstag könnte ich dich führen, wenn du noch keinen Einweiser hast.



Wie schauts denn Donnerstag mim Metzenspeter aus. Der hat doch irgendwie immerzu unkonventionell Zeit

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2012)

Was stehtn da eigentlich in der Mountainbike ? Kann das mal wer fotografieren?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandMC (9. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn Donnerstag mim Metzenspeter aus. Der hat doch irgendwie immerzu unkonventionell Zeit
> 
> G.



Der hat keine Zeit, muss arbeiten und danach seine dritten richten lassen.


----------



## 0815p (9. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg
ka zeit, muss arbeiten, hatte letzte woch erst lago urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2012)

peter metz schrieb:


> @Jörg
> ka zeit, muss arbeiten, hatte letzte woch erst lago urlaub



Wennst mal einen Tag fehlst ist doch auch net so schlimm....ist ja schließlich der letzte schönste Tag bevors nimmer so schön ist.

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> edit: natürlich Mauntenbaik Magazin



"Stefan Schertl

* Meine  Reisegeschichte "Fichtelgebirge" in der aktuellen Ausgabe des  Mountainbike Magazin 11/2012. Auf Seite 96 geht´s los. Schaut mal rein!"


Facebook-sei-dank gibt es keine Geheimnisse mehr 
*
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit: irgendwie formatiert sich mein Beitrag grad von allein ?!?*


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Oktober 2012)

allgemeine Frage:

welches Programm nutzt ihr um .gpx - Dateien zu öffnen? (Freeware)


----------



## franzam (11. Oktober 2012)

http://gps-track-analyse.de/

zum Auswerten mit das einfachste


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

Gpx ...heut erscheint doch die erste Ausgabe vom neuen Yps 

Oh mei Franzam, hab heut beim Hinterradversetzen in der Fränkischen total abgeluscht...da hättest mir mal dein LV ausleihen müssen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gpx ...heut erscheint doch die erste Ausgabe vom neuen Yps
> 
> Oh mei Franzam, hab heut beim Hinterradversetzen in der Fränkischen total abgeluscht...da hättest mir mal dein LV ausleihen müssen
> 
> G.



So schlimm wars doch gar nicht.


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gpx ...heut erscheint doch die erste Ausgabe vom neuen Yps
> G.


juhu, endlich wieder Urzeitkrebse züchten und Edelsteine schleifen, und Heißluftballons starten


So, jetzt Test, Test, 123..







mein Sommerabschlussprojekt: vom Scharnitzjoch runter nach Leutasch 
nächstes Jahr wird so cool, mit kleinem KB UND GPS...

 @franzerli:

muchas gracias


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe die Trails waren dir nicht zu leicht, teilweise wars ja flowig, nur dieses ewige Hinterrad versetzen.
Ohne das kommt man bei uns an manchen Stellen nicht weiter.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> So schlimm wars doch gar nicht.



Oh mei, das is ja auch noch die Stelle wos mich hingehaunen hat
Mein Camalback sieht ja aus wie ein Fallschirm

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> juhu, endlich wieder Urzeitkrebse züchten und Edelsteine schleifen, und Heißluftballons starten
> 
> 
> So, jetzt Test, Test, 123..
> ...




Das haste mit Paint freihand gemalt....oder biste da hochgefahren
Da fällt mir ein ein Heißluftballon aus dem YPS Extra ist damals einfach weggeflogen 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

Scharnitzjoch war eine meiner Lieblingsstecken Seit ihr durchs Puittal runter? Laut Aussage einiger Münchner, ist die Strecke durch den Wald runter nach Leutasch für Wanderer eingeebnet worden(Schotter und Stufen).


Kilkenny schrieb:


> juhu, endlich wieder Urzeitkrebse züchten und Edelsteine schleifen, und Heißluftballons starten
> 
> 
> So, jetzt Test, Test, 123..
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC: Da fällt mir gerade auf, wir habens unglaublicher Weise auf die 800Hms nicht geschafft einen fränkischen Kaffee zu trinken
Kein Wunder das ich mich jetzt beim Bier so gerädert fühle

G.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @RolandMC: Da fällt mir gerade auf, wir habens unglaublicher Weise auf die 800Hms nicht geschafft einen fränkischen Kaffee zu trinken
> Kein Wunder das ich mich jetzt beim Bier so gerädert fühle
> 
> G.



Hab schon überlegt wo, aber mir viel auf der Tour kein Cafe ein. 
Unten in den Tälern wären schon welche gewesen, aber einen Umweg fahren? Bei uns ist man nicht zum Spass unterwegs, man sieht es ja an den Tourdaten 25 KM in 6 Stunden.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja bei den Daten wäre normalerweise schon 2h bei uns irgendwo im Lokal  rumsitzen dabei gewesen

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Oktober 2012)

Man, und Meinereiner muss den ganzen lieben langen Tag bei schönstem Sonnenschein arbeiten  

Wo in der schönen Fränkischen wart ihr denn weng unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Oktober 2012)

Boah jetzt haben sie den Weg am Schlacht-Denkmal (bei Schwarzenreuth) vorbei total mit hinrissigem Schotter aufgefüllt  :kotz:

Aber sie waren auch auf der alten Bockelbahnstrecke drin. Also nachm Denkmal direkt grad weiter....
Evtl ist die Strecke dann wieder fahrbar...

Konnt bei Nacht jetzt nur soweit rein gucken wie die Lampe reingeleuchtet hat...


----------



## franzam (12. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand Montag auf die Kössaine will:

Laut Zeitung sind die Wanderwege rund um die Kössaine am Montag wegen einer Drückjagd komplett gesperrt. 

Schon aus Selbstschutz und aufgrund der Treffsicherheit mancher Jäger sollte man das Gebiet tunlichst meiden


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Oktober 2012)

da fällt mir dieser Witz ein:

"Treffen sich zwei Jäger..." 

 @_roland_ DJ:
ja Puittal 
kenn den ursprünglichen Zustand ja nich aber meinen die sicher durchs Puittal? oder vorne den Wanderweg direkt nach Leutasch runter? Radfahrerfeindliches ist mir etz nicht aufgefallen?

edit sagt noch: wobei ich jetzt nicht mit einem fränkischen Profi-Hinterradverdreher über die taugliche Wegebeschaffenheit diskutieren wollert 

+ Grüße an den anderen Roland ohne MC


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja dieses neue IBCgimmik das die Namen blau macht ist schon so eine Sache

@Dampsti: Irgendwo in der Fränkischen...ich bin immer nur brav hinterhergefahren

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schon gesehen?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich sag nur "blablaFederweg,blalaFahrwerkseinstellung, blablaGummimischung,blabla Geometrie, bla bla und nochmal bla"


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Oktober 2012)

von heute: 
Die Kollegin fährt einen ziemlich krassen Vorbau (am Rad!)den kannste vor und zurückklappen, also den Lenker, als den Vorbau..also ich mein..ihr wisst schon 





hab heut mein Werkzeug am Lenker verloren


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Scharnitzjoch der Teil im Wald nach dem Puittal, der müsste eigentlich jetzt ganz anders aussehen.
Mit diversen Hinterradversetzern ganz so wie es die flowige Fraktion des MTB Sports hasst.
https://vimeo.com/14921793


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Oktober 2012)

@RolandMC Gefällt mir...

Fahr sowas auch gerne. 


Den Weg in der Fränkischen wollt ich auch schon mal unter die Räder nehmen, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Hab da von nem Bekannten auch schon gehört, dass der recht schön und leicht technisch sein soll


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück gibt's auch flowige Wege ohne Spitzkehren 

Und wo mer scho dabei sind ... Wer Bock auf gk oder spicak?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Wettervorhersage 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein Wetterbericht sagt morgen ganz gut an


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Ganz gut ist doch immer das wenns evtl. auch net so gut sein könnte Also soetwas in der Richtung von gut, aber halt ohne Gewähr
Muß aber eh noch ein wenig meinen Hals auskurieren lassen

G.


----------



## Schoschi (12. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, das is ja auch noch die Stelle wos mich hingehaunen hat



Hehe, dito, mein Lieblingseck, ich hasse die Stelle.......
War voll neidisch auf euch, wär gern dabei gewesen bei dem Traumwetter. Roland hat schon Bericht erstattet, wenn ich das einen Tag eher gewusst hätte, hätt ich mein Rad noch nicht zerlegt......


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hehe, dito, mein Lieblingseck, ich hasse die Stelle.......
> War voll neidisch auf euch, wär gern dabei gewesen bei dem Traumwetter. Roland hat schon Bericht erstattet, wenn ich das einen Tag eher gewusst hätte, hätt ich mein Rad noch nicht zerlegt......



Jaja der Roland, der hat mich an der Stelle gezwungen um diese ominöse Kurve zu fahren anstatt einfach über den Stein in der Mitte gerade drüberzurumpeln...dabei hatte ich doch mein Rumpelrad dabei
Und dann noch dieser Anfang am Adlerstein, gleich als erstes nach 10km uphill, da mußt ich dann gleich mal passen...was ich natürlich voll auf meinen viel zu breiten Lenker...oder das viel zu nah stehende Geländer schieben mußte

G.


----------



## Schoschi (12. Oktober 2012)

Roland sein Leben ist die Spitzkehre, mach da nix draus....


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Kalt an einer heißen Stelle anfangen das hat schon was Du bist doch 15m weiter locker über meine Angsstelle drübergerollt.
Diese ominöse Stelle ist so schön da sie nach nichts aussieht.




Dampfsti schrieb:


> @RolandMC Gefällt mir...
> 
> Fahr sowas auch gerne.
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland sein Leben ist die Spitzkehre, mach da nix draus....



Ja, genau sowas dacht ich mir schon

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Roland sein Leben ist die Spitzkehre, mach da nix draus....



Ich kann doch nix anders.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

habt ihr eigentlich auch schöne trails (=möglichst keine spitzkehre  ) in der fränkischen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich auch schöne trails (=möglichst keine spitzkehre  ) in der fränkischen ?



Wenn man dort nur normale Trails fahren würde, dann wäre es ein solches ständiges rauf und runter das man zum Schluß 3000Hms zusammen hat
Da sind diese superlangsam Spitzkehren Trails eine echte Wohltat um die Zeit rumzubringen die man fahren kann

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

bins doch aus rgbg gewohnt das sägezahnprofil


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich auch schöne trails (=möglichst keine spitzkehre  ) in der fränkischen ?



Puh ja sag ich mal aber dann eigentlich anspruchslos. Es würde da schon einiges geben. Dann wie Jörg schon sagt rauf und runter.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

hehe ... das is immer ne frage was man will ... ich will rollen ohne stress 

aufm geisskopfflowcountry sieht man ganz gut das das sehr viele wollen ... hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aufm geisskopfflowcountry sieht man ganz gut das das sehr viele wollen ... hehe



Da gehts aber nur runter...da wunderts nicht das das viele wollen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2012)

das kannst du doch gar net wissen  traust dich ja nie hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

Rollen ohne Streß gibts bei uns auf jeden Fall, sind dann immer so 40KM und um die 1000 HM S0-S2.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Rollen ohne Streß gibts bei uns auf jeden Fall, sind dann immer so 40KM und um die 1000 HM S0-S2.



Süd Ost bis Süd 2...welche Himmelrichtung ist Süd 2 ???

G.


----------



## RolandMC (12. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Süd Ost bis Süd 2...welche Himmelrichtung ist Süd 2 ???
> 
> G.



Zwischem 0 und 2 Längen oder wars breiten Grad


----------



## ur-anus (14. Oktober 2012)

Servus, weiss zufällig einer wie´s mit den Bike-Park Bauarbeiten am Wolfersreuther Berg im schönen Waldershof vorangeht? würd mich mal interessieren, ob die existierenden strecken optimiert werden, oder ob die was komplett neues in den berg zimmern...


----------



## Azonic-76 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hy, war heute mal am Wolfersreuther Berg....naja sind ca 15 so 30-50cm hohe Dreckhügel...schaut eher nach ner Dirtstrecke aus das ganze. Net so empfehlenswert die Sache.....


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2012)

hehe ... wer hier alles mitliest ... faszinierend 

jetz thema und gebietsverfehlung ... aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2012)

@eman: Hast du bei den News den Artikel über die GoPro3 angeschaut und die Daten der GoPro Hero3 BlackEdition gelesen
Ich glaub das Ding brauch ich um mal verschiedenes in langsam anzuschauen...jetzt beginnt die Zeit da einzusteigen

So hab meine Laufradsätze mal alle bestückt...der Winter kommt ja auch bald
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein vorderes Laufrad fürs Nucli, weil vorne braucht man ja 5 verschiedene.





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2012)

Oh mei


----------



## MisterCool (17. Oktober 2012)

Das nennt man Laufradfetischismus


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2012)

Ne Reifenwechselfaulheit...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (17. Oktober 2012)

Soso, man braucht also auf jeden fall ein dekadentes Fünft-Laufrad für vorne, um anständig radfahren zu können Endlisch normaaale Leute hier


----------



## RolandMC (17. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg hab heute beim ersten NIghtride dieses Jahr, bei unserer ersten Schlüsselstelle (eng, Lenker zu breit) leider versagt. Hab mein Vorderrad voll nasser Erde gehabt und bin dann immer reingerutscht. Zifix!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> @Jörg hab heute beim ersten NIghtride dieses Jahr, bei unserer ersten Schlüsselstelle (eng, Lenker zu breit) leider versagt. Hab mein Vorderrad voll nasser Erde gehabt und bin dann immer reingerutscht. Zifix!!!



Mußt dir nichts drauß machen...Nachts ist ja die Luft dicker, weil weniger Hell drinnen ist


 @Landus: Was ist denn überhaupt aus deinem Eisdielenlaufrad grworden?

G.


----------



## Landus (18. Oktober 2012)

Das Eisdielenlaufrad wartet immer noch auf seine ersatzspeichen, weil CRC so langsam ist. So ein fünft-laufrad wäre jetzt schon was feines


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2012)

der trend geht eh zum zweit und drittbike  dann muss man netmal mehr den LRS wechseln


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt dir nichts drauß machen...Nachts ist ja die Luft dicker, weil weniger Hell drinnen ist



wenns dann zusätzlich noch kälter als draussen ist, wirds scho schwierig 

und was zum teufel macht dieses Bild zum foto der woche ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224385


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der trend geht eh zum zweit und drittbike  dann muss man netmal mehr den LRS wechseln



Das mußt du mir net sagen, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns dann zusätzlich noch kälter als draussen ist, wirds scho schwierig
> 
> und was zum teufel macht dieses Bild zum foto der woche ...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224385



Aber nur in Relation zur absoluten Mondfeuchte.

Da warens´se von den ganzen guten Fotos so verwöhnt, das sie halt mal wieder ein Anderes zum FdW gewählt haben

G.


----------



## Speci007 (18. Oktober 2012)

und was zum teufel macht dieses Bild zum foto der woche ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224385

 Lensescape Fotoworkshop 2012,  da werden die miserabelsten Bilder schön gemacht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2012)

@ Jörg : Netter Fuhrpark   Bei mir siehts ähnlich aus, aber motorisiert  
Im Velobereich wird sich aber auch was tun in nächster Zeit...

@ Landus : Muss nun endlich mal deine Fanes anschaun...


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das mußt du mir net sagen, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstens fehlt das Reaper..und zweitens gehören 1,5 Moorhühner mir


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> erstens fehlt das Reaper..und zweitens gehören 1,5 Moorhühner mir



Ich wußte doch das ein Kommentar net lange auf sich warten läßt

...und drittens fehlt auch noch das RMX

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das mußt du mir net sagen, da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bikes Bis auf des ganz linke was issn des Aldi


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2012)

Neee, ein Rewelai 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neee, ein Rewelai
> 
> G.



Cool geile Marke ich schraub öfters in einem von deren Zentrallager mal sehen ob ich eins rumstehen sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. Oktober 2012)

Muß jetzt jeder hier seine ganzen Bikes aufreihen?

vll. find ich auch noch ein paar alte Mähren


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Muß jetzt jeder hier seine ganzen Bikes aufreihen?
> 
> vll. find ich auch noch ein paar alte Mähren





Standardfrage  ... Heut wer am radlfahrn? Der Speedy kommt zu ner fichtelgebirgsrunde. Hehe, gleich mal so ne GPS Tour aus der Mountainbike fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Standardfrage  ... Heut wer am radlfahrn? Der Speedy kommt zu ner fichtelgebirgsrunde. Hehe, gleich mal so ne GPS Tour aus der Mountainbike fahrn



Der Franzam ist nur neidisch, weil er sein Neues noch net hat

Fahr lieber nach Beschreibung, dann hats was von einer Schnitzeljagt...mit ungewissem Ausgang ...obwohl der Ausgang ja gewissermaßen eigentlich doch Gewiß wäre, weil du ganz Gewiß nie das geplante Ziel erreichen wirst

G.


----------



## Schoschi (20. Oktober 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes Bis auf des ganz linke was issn des Aldi



Der Tag kommt wo der roland reumütig wie ein Straßenköter angeschlichen kommt und kleinlaut winselt: Hab etz auch ein Nicolausi bestellt........


----------



## RolandMC (20. Oktober 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Der Tag kommt wo der roland reumütig wie ein Straßenköter angeschlichen kommt und kleinlaut winselt: Hab etz auch ein Nicolausi bestellt........



PFF!! ka Geld für so a Zeuch.


----------



## franzam (20. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg: 

besagte Treppe:


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Oktober 2012)

Hmm wo steht die?


----------



## franzam (20. Oktober 2012)

Luftlinie knapp 2km von Deiner Arbeit entfernt


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Oktober 2012)

Steuergelder ... Oh mei ... Für so nen schmarrn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (20. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Steuergelder ... Oh mei ... Für so nen schmarrn



Ach woher, ist der Großteil doch von der EU.... Alleinstellungsmerkmal im NSG...Fremdenverkehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Ach woher, ist der Großteil doch von der EU.... Alleinstellungsmerkmal im NSG...Fremdenverkehr....



National Sozialistische Gemeinschaft..sowas habt ihr noch in TIR

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> National Sozialistische Gemeinschaft..sowas habt ihr noch in TIR
> 
> G.



Das nicht, aber ein paar solcher Idioten gibts sicher


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Oktober 2012)

Bilder vom Bergradlnachwuchstraining    
(Unschärfe ist iwi anscheinend beim runterrechnen entstanden - die großen daheim sind scharf)


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja ... Da sieht man die echten Berge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Oktober 2012)

@Kilkenny: schööön!


...im übrigen hats hier seit tagen dichte nebel-suppe. hat aber auch was geiles...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

seit tagen ... machs mal net schlimmer ... freitag war die sonne draussen 

WE weiß ich net


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Oktober 2012)

ja-hast recht. aber auch erst ab nachmittag!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Bilda ...das letzte am 601

  @STAwold: Haben die heute in Regensburg net noch künstlichen Nebel auch noch erzeugt um die verschiedene Strömungsrichtungen sichtbar zu machen
Hier hatte es heute 22° im Schatten...am Okogipfel. Unten noch wärmer 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

japp ... goldener oktober ... bis 5 km vor spicak bin ich im nebel rumgefahrn.

an den donaunebel gewöhnt man sich  unter tags muss ich eh arbeiten







auf der heimfahrt durch bay. Eisenstein hat der Arber geil ausgeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Oktober 2012)

arrghs! naja-wie gesagt: ich tröste mich damit, dass das fahren im nebl auch sehr (n)ep(l)isch war


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

ok ... lüg dich selbst an *fg*


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Oktober 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> (n)ep(l)isch war



du hast ja einen Jörg gemacht...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> du hast ja einen Jörg gemacht...



Dachte ich auch gerade.....man sieht der Stawoldbur ist entwicklungsfähig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch gerade.....man sieht der Stawoldbur ist entwicklungsfähig
> 
> G.


 
je es geht steil bergab


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Oktober 2012)

@ jörg: bin mir nicht sicher ob der highroller eine gute wahl war... erste ausfahrt n platten gehabt (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

na dann würd ich aber mal drüber nachdenken ob der fehler nicht woanders liegt 

versuchs mal mit nem spiegel  dann siehst ihn vielleicht *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn wir von den Tourenmodellen reden und wenns der normale HR ist, dann ist es def. ein Fehler den hinten drauf zu machen, weil der ist wirklich nur für vorne.
Beim HR II schauts da schon anders aus, aber würde ihn auch nur vorne in der 3C oder 42a Mischung draufmachen und hinten den Ardent in 60a fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann würd ich aber mal drüber nachdenken ob der fehler nicht woanders liegt
> 
> versuchs mal mit nem spiegel  dann siehst ihn vielleicht *fg*



Wir wissen ja seit Bozen das er ein Butcherproblem hat

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Oktober 2012)

tztz...  ich hab jedemenge fahrerisches feingefühl... die wege verstehn mich nur nicht....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

anderes thema .. ich brauch nen neuen endurohelm (um nicht xc-helm zu sagen) ... vorschläge ? 

der sweet is nen little bit zu teuer


----------



## Klabauterman (22. Oktober 2012)

hab mir jetzt zur auswahl den met terra , giro feature und bell variant bestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> anderes thema .. ich brauch nen neuen endurohelm (um nicht xc-helm zu sagen) ... vorschläge ?
> 
> der sweet is nen little bit zu teuer



Gib einfach mal "Progressiv, Helm, unmögliche Farben" bei Google ein 

Apropo, der Andy hat sich gestern auch einen normalen Giro XC, um nicht Enduro zu sagen, gekauft

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

kommt nix gscheits ... aber der sweet is schon das 4. bild ... hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Tatsächlich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

hmm ... ich treff immer wieder auf den poc 

noch nen evoc rucksack dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

Oh meih......

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Oktober 2012)

ich finds klasse


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir grad a mal den Bell Varinat bestellt. Ich hatte den mal probeaufgesetzt und hat ganz gut gepasst... 
Net top stülisch aber passt....

Giro kann man ja a nimmer nehmen wegen dem schwachen Verschluss...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab mir grad a mal den Bell Varinat bestellt. Ich hatte den mal probeaufgesetzt und hat ganz gut gepasst...
> Net top stülisch aber passt....
> 
> Giro kann man ja a nimmer nehmen wegen dem schwachen Verschluss...



Ne Hundebox fürn Kombi haste dir gekauft...du hast doch ewerde nen Hund noch nen Kompi 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Hundebox fürn Kombi haste dir gekauft...du hast doch ewerde nen Hund noch nen Kompi
> 
> G.



Ein echter Jörg!!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/31470?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D

nen bell kommt scho prinzipiell net in frage ... is ja wie nen dacia


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2012)

soviel kann ich gar nicht zitieren, was ich möchte...spitze   ihr seid doch echt die besten!

aber der andy und eine halbschale-ohmei, werd ich alt oder warum verändert sich alles unveränderbare?


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/31470?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D
> 
> nen bell kommt scho prinzipiell net in frage ... is ja wie nen dacia



Beim Radl hast ja auch den Dacia genommen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

ne ... das is eher rose 

wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ... mein chef fährt nen dacia ... der würd nie nen yt kaufen ... eher schon nen canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

und übrigends is net *winter* sondern* herbst*


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

Glaub dass rose, yt und canyon so ne art dacia sind... nur besser iwie 

Helm, ich bin ja a auf der Suche nach was Neuem aber irgendwie gibts nix gescheites im Moment...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und übrigends is net *winter* sondern* herbst*



Weiß ich, aber ich hab dacht ich lass mal stehen, wird bestimmt wieder modern


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

und der fall armstrong befriedigt irgendwie  ... haben sie die drecksau endlich erwischt und richtig nieder gemacht ... 

jetz muss nur noch dortmund abbrennen


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja der Armstrong... Traurig, echt traurig, blöd ist nur dass die jetzt den ganzen 2. platzierten auch die Titel abnehmen müssen weil die auch net sauber waren... Und zum Schluss könnens all die Titel dann behalten weil keiner die verdient hat... 
Ist scho deppert...


Schon mal den Fox flux angesehen in oliv?


----------



## franzam (22. Oktober 2012)

Seit Ihr noch, oder schon wieder in einem Alter wo man modisch sein muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2012)

klar ...

den hab ich mir mal angeschaut ... schwarz rot 
http://www.motoin.de/Fahrrad/Helme/...edium=export&gclid=CPS0yP-8lbMCFUON3godSkAAcg


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

Wir brauchen des um unser wahres Alter zu verbergen. Wir spielen uns dabei selbst was vor und hoffen dass uns die Geschichte einer abkauft... 

Oder einfach nur weil wir so verdammt gut aussehen


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar ...
> 
> den hab ich mir mal angeschaut ... schwarz rot
> http://www.motoin.de/Fahrrad/Helme/...edium=export&gclid=CPS0yP-8lbMCFUON3godSkAAcg



Ja aber bei dem stört mich dieser rote Glanzlack...
Hat was von nem billigen Nagellack


----------



## Landus (22. Oktober 2012)

> anderes thema .. ich brauch nen neuen endurohelm (um nicht xc-helm zu sagen) ... vorschläge ?


Wie wärs mit dem Bell Super? Der hat soger ne GoPro Halterung

http://www.bellsports.com/cycling/helmets/dirt/super


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Bell ... Ne 

Nach Stunden der Planung hab ich die Tour aufn König des bayerwaldes endlich im Kasten 
Schaun mer mal


----------



## franzam (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bell ... Ne
> 
> Nach Stunden der Planung hab ich die Tour aufn König des bayerwaldes endlich im Kasten
> Schaun mer mal



Fein, die Daten kannst mir gerne mal schicken


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Schaun mer mal ... Zumindest sitz ich scho mal im richtigen Zug in die richtige Richtung 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> klar ...
> 
> den hab ich mir mal angeschaut ... schwarz rot
> http://www.motoin.de/Fahrrad/Helme/...edium=export&gclid=CPS0yP-8lbMCFUON3godSkAAcg



Mit dem kannst du dann aber so richtig schwere Schlüsselstellen fahren 

Und jetzt kann ich wenigstens behaupten das ich genau so viel Tour de F. Siege hab wie der Lance Armstrong

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und jetzt kann ich wenigstens behaupten das ich genau viel Tour de F. Siege hab wie der Lance Armstrong
> 
> G.



Ja, das stimmt


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich schenk euch ne virtuelle Goldene Ananas dafür 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Und wir schneiden sie durch, höhlen sie aus, legen sie zum Trocknen, spritzen ein bissle Schaum rein, machen ein Bändchen unten dran und du bekommst sie als ultraprogressiven Endurohelm zurück

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Hmmmh...bis jetzt sind die Wolken hier immernoch über der höchsten Bodenstelle

http://www.feratel.com/webcams-wetter/deutschland/fichtelberg-ochsenkopf.html

20m drunter ist es über 10 Grad kälter 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Wird schon noch 

Denk das gibt nen geilen Ausblick heut

http://www.arber.de/startseite/webcams/blick-ins-arberland.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (23. Oktober 2012)

irgendwo da hinten sitze ich


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Im Nebel oder aufm Gipfel in der Sonne ?? ... Äh brauch ich gar net fragen ... Mit deiner derzeitigen Kondition kommst da eh net rauf 

Weilst FB net siehst ... Nochmal für dich ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Oktober 2012)

@eman: sag mal!! musst du nix mehr arbeiten oder wie? Und wie mitm Zug? hä?

bin heut in der nibelungenkaserne gestanden und hab nen "blindgängerverdachtspunkt" abgesteckt. Komisches Gefühl im Bauch, wenn der Baggerfahrer dann mal reingräbt und der Typ von der Entschärfung einem wie ein echt kranker Typ vorkommt...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Doch ich muss scho arbeiten ... Hab jetz noch 13 Tage Urlaub 

Aber an so nem Tag wie heute muss ma des machen ... Bin geflasht und fertig 75 km und 2050 hm

Die Sache mit'm Zug is eigentlich recht gemütlich ... Hab ja in Rgbg net weit zum Bhf. 
9:01 rgbg, 11:00 zwiesel ... Das is ok und 27 Euro mit'm bayernticket hin und zurück is auch billiger als mit'm Auto 

Bin grad in plattling, da gibt's leider 20 min Wartezeit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Äh noch was ... Wir müssen mal wieder was machen ... Musst mir ja vom neuen Job mal erzählen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Im Nebel oder aufm Gipfel in der Sonne ?? ... Äh brauch ich gar net fragen ... Mit deiner derzeitigen Kondition kommst da eh net rauf



natürlich im nebel, wie sich das für einen ordentlichen arbeiter gehört.

aber schön, das du wenigstens heute zeit gefunden hast um raus zu kommen. wochenende sieht ja auch eher mies aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber an so nem Tag wie heute muss ma des machen ... Bin geflasht und fertig 75 km und 2050 hm
> 
> Die Sache mit'm Zug is eigentlich recht gemütlich ... Hab ja in Rgbg net weit zum Bhf.
> 9:01 rgbg, 11:00 zwiesel ... Das is ok und 27 Euro mit'm bayernticket hin und zurück is auch billiger als mit'm Auto



Genau 

Bei uns hats um 13Uhr rum auch richtig aufgerissen, allerdings ohne Nebeldecke, sondern nur strahlender Sonneschein und blauer Himmel bis ins Tal.

Aber man glaubt es kaum, wir haben in 6h nur 12-13km und 480Hms geschafft und waren ansich ständig in Bewegung...und waren gerade mal 45min auf eine Cörriwurst in der Kösser gehockt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Mit wer bistn gefahrn?

Ich hatt das Glück das der Nebel nur einseitig war und ich auf der Sonnenseite war 

Bin wieder in Rgbg ... Bahnfahrn hat gefunzt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Mit ein paar Fränklern aus der Fränkischen...das Land der Geländer und Treppen...Hinterradversetzern und Baron mit 1Bar Fahrern

Jetzt kommt wohl dann gleich ein Kommentar dazu, wenn sie erstmal daheim sind

Trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein war kein einziger Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs
Da war wohl der Nebelvormittag ein guter Tagesanfang

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Äh ... Bist mit den antiFlow Franken gefahrn

Na Wanderer unter der Woche is doch eh nie nen prob bei uns da oben.

Zum Glück sind die massenhaft auftretenden seilbahnfahrer am arber zu faul für alles ... Die kommen net weiter als bis maximal zum gipfelkreuz 

Irgendwie kaum zu Glauben das jetz am WE Schnee kommen soll


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

Meine Spikereifen sind schon aufgezogen

Durch das schöne Wetter treibts die Leute scheinbar auch unter der Woche raus...zumindest war das letzte Woche so

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Aber da wo ihr rumgefahren seid, kommen doch sicher keine Wanderer hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Aber da wo ihr rumgefahren seid, kommen doch sicher keine Wanderer hin



Wir sind immer auf den Wegen geblieben...aber es ging durchs Labi
Der kurze Abfahrtstrail vom Haberstein bis in den H-Weg hat schon eine gute Stunde in Anspruch genommen Danach war auch das erste Fanes kaputt 

G.


----------



## S P (23. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Bei uns hats um 13Uhr rum auch richtig aufgerissen, allerdings ohne Nebeldecke, sondern nur strahlender Sonneschein und blauer Himmel bis ins Tal.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Tour mit Trailanteil. 
Waren sehr spaßige Dinge dabei.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2012)

S P schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tour mit Trailanteil.
> Waren sehr spaßige Dinge dabei.



Ah, wieder gesund daheim angekommen.
Na dann warten wir mal auf die Rolandbilder im Nachbarthraed

G.


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2012)

Mein Fanes hat eine langeeee Saison hinter sich. Ein Wunder das das Ding noch fährt. Braucht nach diesem Tag wohl mal einige Neuteile.
Hab einige neue Stellen gefunden an denen man das Hinterrad versetzen kann.
Hat viel Mühe gekostet dem Jörg den Flow auszutreiben.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt wo man sich so lange aufhalten kann


----------



## RolandMC (23. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind bekannt für unseren wahnsinns Schnitt.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Oktober 2012)

schnell war auch auch nicht ... aber net so ganz extrem langsam (km/pro zeiteinheit mein ich )
der flußwanderweg am regen entlang ab km 50 is schön, kostet aber viele körner und bringt keine höhenmeter 

lustig ist, das google earth die km und höhenmeter ändert wenn man die fenstergröße verändert ... stimmt also net ganz


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2012)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus! Kannst mir die GPX bitte mal schicken?


----------



## RolandMC (24. Oktober 2012)

saubere Tour!! Bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Herbskondi dafür noch reichen würde


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2012)

die tour war gefühlt bis zum flußwanderweg eigentlich konditionell relativ locker ... is aber eh auch Tagesformabhängig  ... war voll motiviert gestern 
 @franzam ... ja mach ich ... aber fahr halt einfach mal ne Tour dort mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die tour war gefühlt bis zum flußwanderweg eigentlich konditionell relativ locker ... is aber eh auch Tagesformabhängig  ... war voll motiviert gestern
> @franzam ... ja mach ich ... aber fahr halt einfach mal ne Tour dort mit



 Eine Flußdurchwanderung  So richtig mit bis zum Kopf unter Wasser und dem Rad nach oben gestreckt damit es nicht naß wird

Da gibts doch dafür mittlerweile aufblasbares Camalbackzubehör







G.


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> die tour war gefühlt bis zum flußwanderweg eigentlich konditionell relativ locker ... is aber eh auch Tagesformabhängig  ... war voll motiviert gestern
> @franzam ... ja mach ich ... aber fahr halt einfach mal ne Tour dort mit



Würd ich gerne, aber planbare Zeit hab ich erst wieder ab Mitte-Ende November


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne, aber planbare Zeit hab ich erst wieder ab Mitte-Ende November



Passend zum neuen Rad Schon 650B Spikereifen bestellt

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab für den Winter genug Altmetall.
 Vll. delaminiert sich Plaste ja unter dem Einfluss von NaCl und Ammoniumsulfat


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Oktober 2012)

Kaum geht mein Geisterschiff andere Wege, ist auch schon was neues bestellt...

Madame Fanes sollte so in ca 4 Wochen bei mir anrollen 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar Tips und Anregungen für schöne, leichte, stabile, und natürlich nicht zu teuere Räder...

Bei dem Thema hauts mir noch weng die  raus...


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2012)

Wars Cagua nix?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

Einfach alles was 32Speichen hat und etwa die Breite einer Supra 30 hat müßte passen

Sending nachträglich von mein Tapatalk + diese Person befindet sich gerade hier...








Vergrösserungs Tapatalk für Eifones....








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne, aber planbare Zeit hab ich erst wieder ab Mitte-Ende November



Na da könnt am Arber scho Schnee liegen  ... Aber Schaun mer mal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Oktober 2012)

Hammergeile Bilder Jörg 

Mal sehn was sich da so finden lässt an LRS´en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

Hope Pro2 mit Supra30 oder SupraD sind gewichtsmäßig immer im Rahmen und für alle Reifenbreiten geeignet.

Bei CRC ist ab und an ein preisreduzierter NukeProof drinnen. Wäre auch wohl eine gute Wahl. Man bekommt da jedes Ersatzteil, falls es doch mal harpert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2012)

@Jörg ... was hast dir da eigentlich für Laufradsätze bauen lassen. die für die spikes und so mein ich 

so ganz nebenbei find ich meine crossmax ganz schön . 

wenns mainstream sein soll kommst um die ztr flow net rum


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... was hast dir da eigentlich für Laufradsätze bauen lassen. die für die spikes und so mein ich
> 
> so ganz nebenbei find ich meine crossmax ganz schön .
> 
> wenns mainstream sein soll kommst um die ztr flow net rum



Für vorne hab ich sie einfach auf mein altes Laufrad mit HopePro2 und billiger 321Mavic Felge draufgezogen.(nicht das alte DhModell, sondern das leichte XC mit der Breite...Dünne von der crossmax ) 
Hinten auf die Nucleonnabe hab ich mir die Supra30 (480g.) draufmachen lassen..also sozusagen mein Ersatztourenlaufrad im Sommer

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2012)

Oh meih 


















 @popefan: Da hab ich doch gestern glatt vergessen zu erwähnen das ich den kompletten Hirscherhüttentrail oooooohne absteigen hoch geschafft hat *Selbstschulterklopf*
Der Ausstieg auf die Forststraße hat über 26%

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2012)

schnee


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einfach alles was 32Speichen hat und etwa die Breite einer Supra 30 hat müßte passen
> 
> Sending nachträglich von mein Tapatalk + diese Person befindet sich gerade hier...
> 
> ...



Geile Bilder von der Kösser aus mit Hebelsuppe 
Hm ich und Landus wollten mal bei schönen Wetter vor Sonneaufgang auf die Kösser, naja mal schauen ob´s dieses Jahr noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2012)

@franzam: Haste schon was von deinem neuen Unlaufrad Rad gehört? Sag fei gleich bescheid, damit wir es gleich Beikbebouldern können und auch gleich als Test unser Geheimstelle noch fahren können 


Und noch ein bisschen Sonne 







G.


----------



## franzam (25. Oktober 2012)

ob des dann heuer noch was wird?
Welche Geheimstelle, kenn ich die? oder is es die, die so geheim ist, dass Du und ich sie auch nicht kennen


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

Na die Geheime vom letzten mal

Der Sommer scheint vorbei zu sein








G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2012)

Oh meih...jetzt gehts bei mir auch los

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2012)

schnee? hilfe

mich scheint komischerweise grade die sonne an ... die ruhe vor dem sturm


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Oktober 2012)

für Eman:


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2012)

hehe ... das macht die bedingungen net besser  ... sch... weißes mistzeug


----------



## speedy_j (27. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... sch... weißes mistzeug



mal sehen wie lange du diese sympathiepunkte noch aufrecht erhalten kannst. spätestens in einem monat knickst du ein.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Oktober 2012)

war ja heut auch radlfahrn ... oder äh ... besser gesagt ich hatt zumindest das radl unter mir

evtl. knicke ich scho am 5 oder 6. nov ein ... hehe


----------



## speedy_j (27. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss, auf der rückfahrt liegt ein gletscher im weg. bin heut nicht mal zum laufen gekommen, so ungemütlich war es hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm heut wer wo unterwegs??
Auf n Berg wird man heut nirgends wo rauf kommen??


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2012)

wnaabtal wie gestern scho gesagt


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm wann?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2012)

nachm mittagessen? so 13:15? 

prinzipiell ab jetzt +45 minuten 

hab vom franzam nen gps track bekommen ...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

Ahh gut gut pumput...
Japp 13.15 passt. Müssen nur aufpassen ab heut wirds a Stunde früher dunkel....


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2012)

so lang sollts net dauern  aber ich schmeiß die helmlampe mal in den rucksack


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

Ohhkay, ich a 
Treffpunkt Falkenberg wa?


----------



## franzam (28. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass!


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Viel Spass!



 Danke 
Wird bestimmt nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2012)

japp ... falkenberg


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

Mal ein Bild von heute...

ansonsten wars ja recht feucht heut...  Aber trotzdem ganz schön


----------



## franzam (28. Oktober 2012)

Schön.
Morgen nachmittag wäre vll. etwas Frost im Boden. Dann wärs ideal


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Oktober 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Schön.
> Morgen nachmittag wäre vll. etwas Frost im Boden. Dann wärs ideal



Japp war einfach 2 Grad zu warm... 

Hat wer ne Ahnung wie ich Bilder von der Dropbox hier einbinde??
Ich bekomm zwar den Link von der Dropbox, wenn ichs aber hier als IMG einbette scheints nicht zu gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp war einfach 2 Grad zu warm...
> 
> Hat wer ne Ahnung wie ich Bilder von der Dropbox hier einbinde??
> Ich bekomm zwar den Link von der Dropbox, wenn ichs aber hier als IMG einbette scheints nicht zu gehen



Mußt auf "Grafik einfügen" drücken und dann da rein kopieren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber iwie gibt Dropbox das Bild nicht frei...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


>





Hmm?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich den direkten Link hier anfüge dann kann man da drauf drücken und es geht aber ohne Vorschau ists ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Sag ja dass net geht...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2012)

So geht das ...https://dl.dropbox.com/s/hyxkgpoxeemm0iy/P1010298%20Kopie.jpg?dl=1

-> link wieder rausgenommen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings is das pic viel zu groß


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2012)

Oh meih...der Stefan kennt sich mit der modernen Kommunikationstechnik nicht aus...ist auch nimmer der Jüngste

G.


----------



## speedy_j (29. Oktober 2012)

so sieht man aber, dass der stefan eine voll komische sattelstellung hat. ist ja fast schon ein fall für die stylepolizei.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2012)

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh meih...der Stefan kennt sich mit der modernen Kommunikationstechnik nicht aus...ist auch nimmer der Jüngste
> 
> G.


 @stefan: schick das Bild via Email, dann können wir es ausdrucken und am gewünschten Platz am Bildschirm bappen


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2012)

Viel schlimmer is ... Das Wetter am langen Wochenende wird sch... Zum Glück findet das Monte Grappa Dings wohl net statt  

38 mm Regen am do ...
http://www.meteoblue.com/de_CH/wetter/vorhersage/woche/monte-grappa_it_11737

Leider wird's fast überall sch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> so sieht man aber, dass der stefan eine voll komische sattelstellung hat. ist ja fast schon ein fall für die stylepolizei.



Ich brauch die Sattelposition so wegen meinem großen Penis!!
Ist doch klar oder?? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8w9gffdqolt9xn1/P1010298klein.jpg

Geht nicht mit dem Link?

Wie mach ich des?

Mit Grafik einfügen macht er nur das komische Symbol...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @stefan: schick das Bild via Email, dann können wir es ausdrucken und am gewünschten Platz am Bildschirm bappen



Email? Was des wieder? Kann ichs dir faxen?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2012)

Auf Download klicken und diese bildadresse dann benutzen


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Ah jetzt... Naja fast ohne fremde Hilfe hin bekommen 

Bei mir wenn ich abr auf Download clicke kommt nur wo ichs hin speichern will...
Ich muss auf Original anzeigen gehen und dann über die Eigenschaften den Link raus kopieren...


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## franzam (29. Oktober 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Sattelposition so wegen meinem großen Penis!!
> Ist doch klar oder??


 Mountainbike(n) mit Ständer taugt eh nix


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2012)

Der Stefan ist halt nur Kaufhausware 

 @eman: Na so schlecht wird das Wetter auch wieder net...alter Pesimator

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Oktober 2012)

Wie auch immer...

Mal was anderes.
Hat wer ne Ahnung was des für a Teil ist? 

(Hoff man erkennt es, Bild ist weng klein geworden...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (30. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht ein Teil aus einer Solo Air Einheit?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2012)

War auch mein erster Gedanke. Vielleicht das Teil um den Federweg auf 160mm zu reduzieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @eman: Na so schlecht wird das Wetter auch wieder net...alter Pesimator
> 
> G.



so gut aber auch net ...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> so gut aber auch net ...



Bei uns tobt gerade der Schneesturm Sindi...zum Glück hab ich heute einen Nichtstutag....also würde ich sogar sagen das das Wetter perfekt ist
Und morgen dann im Sonnenschein ist wieder radeln angesagt

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Oktober 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...zum Glück hab ich heute einen Nichtstutag....
> G.



Kannst nach GAP kommen, Bauschutt verfahren und Tiefgrund einstreichen.. :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Kannst nach GAP kommen, Bauschutt verfahren und Tiefgrund einstreichen.. :kotz:



Nööö, da mach ich lieber ein paar Klimmzüge, da muß ich net so weit fahren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Oktober 2012)

habs auch ohne dich geschafft 

Klimmzüge mach ich jetzt noch extra in der Boulderhalle  hab da ein Trainingsdefizit entdeckt neulich


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Kannst nach GAP kommen, Bauschutt verfahren und Tiefgrund einstreichen.. :kotz:


 
sofort  ... wollt ich scho immer mal machen 

und ja ... morgen schaut das wetter ganz gut aus ... donnerstag


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2012)

Das war ja mal wie Frühling heute ...wollt ich nur mal sagen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2012)

Japp ... Richtig warm und schön ... Hat heut richtig geil ausgeschaut von den Winzerer Höhen Richtung Donau und Dom 

Bin der Arbeit um die Mittagszeit mal entflohen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp ... Richtig warm und schön ... Hat heut richtig geil ausgeschaut von den Winzerer Höhen Richtung Donau und Dom
> 
> Bin der Arbeit um die Mittagszeit mal entflohen



Vernünftig...mußte mein Auto in WUN abholen und da liegt ja ein schöner Hügel zwischen Neusorg und WUN. 
Allerdings schaut mein Rad jetzt aus wie Sau Püttnerstrail war doch etwas Schnee+bächrig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Oktober 2012)

Hier wars quasi trocken 

Der püttnerstrail liegt aber net direkt aufm weg nach wun 

Liegt noch viel Schnee?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hier wars quasi trocken
> 
> Der püttnerstrail liegt aber net direkt aufm weg nach wun
> 
> Liegt noch viel Schnee?



Man kann aber dann schön über Kleinwendern wieder nach WUN fahren...wollte halt noch ein bisschen in der Sonne fahren

Heut hats schon einiges an Schnee weggebröselt. Aber ab 800 Meter Höhe im Schatten braucht man schon eine Autospur um gemütlich fahren zu können. Ansonsten wirds halt anstrengend, wäre aber dennoch gut möglich...aber bergab gehts überall gut

G.


----------



## Landus (31. Oktober 2012)

Jo, Püttner war heute schon ne ordentliche Sauerei

Montag wars perfekt, schön fest gefroren. Schade dass es die nächsten tage regnen wird,


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

oh mei ... da liegt ja richtig viel schnee rum am okopf


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

schöne technische spielerei 
best shots -> 31.10. ...
http://arber.panomax.at/ 
die roten punkte kann man unter hotspots ausblenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Krass wie sich der Ochsenkopfgipfel geändert hat 
So jetzt fahr ich einfach von Zuhause los und erkunde neue Trails

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Puhh..ist ja doch noch eine vollwertige Tour geworden...ein wahrer Singletrailtag
Wenn die Sonnenscheibe untergeht, kann man aber richtig bei der Igluanzeige am Tacho mit runterzählen


 @eman: Funktioniert eigentlich dein Luftdämpfer bei unter 5°C noch zufriedenstellend??? Hmmh...morgen sollte mein Neuer zum zweiten Mal kommen. Mal direkt vergleichen ob nur der Dämpfer mal eine Wartung braucht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

fahr zur zeit singlespeed  ohne dämpfer

ich find das schwierig zu beurteilen da die bedingungen bei kälte meist ganz anders sind. nass, rutschig, schnee usw ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> fahr zur zeit singlespeed  ohne dämpfer
> 
> ich find das schwierig zu beurteilen da die bedingungen bei kälte meist ganz anders sind. nass, rutschig, schnee usw ...



Irgendwie hab ich bei den letzten 2 Ausfahrten gedacht der geht garnimmer so wirklich harmonisch
Wobei es wohl auch dran liegen kann das es Ausfahrten waren wo man erst früh von der Arbeit heim ist...das gehts dann net so aktiv zu bei einem selber

Vielleicht sollt ich auch einfach mal wieder ein paar Runden mit den Ht fahren, danach ist ja selbst der schlechteste Dämpfer genial
Oder vielleicht übern Winter doch den Vivid Coil reinhauen. Luftdämpfer sollen ja bei Minustemperaturen hier und da die Angewohnheit haben schneller zu verschleißen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollt ich auch einfach mal wieder ein paar Runden mit den Ht fahren, danach ist ja selbst der schlechteste Dämpfer genial
> 
> G.


 
richtig erkannt  ... geht dann immer richtig geil mitm enduro wenn man ne zeitlang ht gefahrn ist


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Schaden würds sicher net..steht ja fertig als Sorglosbike im Gang. Die Ane wirds wohl die Tage wieder fahren

Was mich nervt ist nur das ich keine Telestütze dazu hab, sonst würd ich sicherlich öfters in die Hand nehmen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

na einer der 8 Laufradsätz hat, kann sich sicher auch noch ne variostütze leisten


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na einer der 8 Laufradsätz hat, kann sich sicher auch noch ne variostütze leisten



Wenns so einfach wäre, dann hätte ich schon die passende KS
Aber das Raeper hat 26,8 und unter 27,2 gibts die net
Aber ich glaub ich gugl jetzt dann mal nach einer Reibahle

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

na dann halt neuer rahmen ... das reaper is was schönes für die wand ... das hat die rente verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (1. November 2012)

Des wär doch wos fürn Buam:
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO4561/on_one_456_evo_frame


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Wo wären wir ohne Internet

http://www.fahrradladen-berlin.de/Cyclus-Reibahle-mit-Kopf.html

Reaper in Rente...mein sorglos 14Gang SS´ler in Rente
Wahrscheinlich wird das das Rad sein das ich fahren werd, wenn ich mal die Rente bekomm

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

reicht da ne reiballe bei 0,4 mm?

  @_stefan_ ... heut hätt ich auch ne gscheite kamera gebraucht ... sag mal was für einen du hast.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/FB/rgb_01112012.JPG


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

Ahh, der Kölner Dom. 

2Zehntel auf jeder Seite müßte man schon durchquetschen können
Wobei eine verstellbare schon schöner wäre.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reicht da ne reiballe bei 0,4 mm?



Hab eine 26-29 gefunden....und schon bezahlt

G.


----------



## franzam (1. November 2012)

Hätte noch einen alten Bohrer in 27,2 für die Drehbank, bzw Standbohrmaschine. Könnte ein MK2 sein- bin aber jetzt zu faul in die Werkstatt zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

ich bin für die Dremelvariante


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich bin für die Dremelvariante



Ein klassischer Eman

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. November 2012)

hmm ...
das http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38689.html

oder das http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45079.html


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> reicht da ne reiballe bei 0,4 mm?
> 
> @_stefan_ ... heut hätt ich auch ne gscheite kamera gebraucht ... sag mal was für einen du hast.
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/FB/rgb_01112012.JPG



Hab mir die Panasonic DMC G3X gekauft. 

Kaufkriterien waren:
klein, mit Sucher, mit Remoteanschluss...

Bin dann immer wieder bei der gelandet... Naja mal sehen wie sie sich im Feld so schlägt...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ...
> das http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.38689.html
> 
> oder das http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45079.html



Puhhh beidesmal voll des Sägezahnprofil... 
Aber kann auch Spass machen...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

Japp kann Spaß machen ... Schaun mer mal ... Altmühltal is teilweise aber scho recht steil


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Wann gehts los??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

Mach grad bei McDonald's Frühstück ... Dann auf in den Kampf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Japp, des genau die richtige Grundlage für ne 1700 hm Tour  

Na viel Spass, Wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

Japp voll die optimale Grundlage ... Und is voll die Rentnerveranstaltung um diese Tageszeit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp voll die optimale Grundlage ... Und is voll die Rentnerveranstaltung um diese Tageszeit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mach grad bei McDonald's Frühstück ... Dann auf in den Kampf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





viel spaß!! 

edit-übrigens: sind wohl schöne touren,bin gespannt, was du zu erzählen hast. Ich treib mich witzigerweise da mit meiner kugel heut auch rum, allerdings zu fuß und gaaanz sachte


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

hat ganz schön an mir gesägt dieses Profil ...


----------



## franzam (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hat ganz schön an mir gesägt dieses Profil ...



Hehe, Du wirst auch nicht jünger 

und, ist es die Tour wert mal extra hinzufahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

Unsere Tour war heute ein Bruchteil davon, aber durch die Laaaangweilizizät seeeehr anstrengend und deswegen sind wir genauso fertig ....und wissen auch welchen welchen Hügel wir nimmer anfahren werden

G.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Unsere Tour war heute ein Bruchteil davon, aber durch die Laaaangweilizizät seeeehr anstrengend und deswegen sind wir genauso fertig ....und wissen auch welchen welchen Hügel wir nimmer anfahren werden
> 
> G.



Auf welchen Hügel warst denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Auf welchen Hügel warst denn?



Unter "Anderem" auf dem zermürbenden Teichelberg...mit den nur auf Karten exestierenden Wegen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Japp, des Gebiet um den Teichelberg ist iwie nicht so toll um Expeditionen zu machen...
Naja zumindest haben se nen schönen Steinbruch...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

> Hehe, Du wirst auch nicht jünger


 
damit hat das (noch) nix zu tun  konditionell wars net schlimm

das sägen bezog sich auch mehr aufm kopf  irgendwann zwischen drin musst ich intern schon mit mir diskutieren was ich da mache und nur die grundeinstellung was ich anfange mach ich auch fertig hat mich gerettet 

ging eigentlich immer fast genauso hoch wie dann runter. 2 anstiege hochschieben. eigentlich immer laub und teils schwerer boden (vom laub kaschiert ... hehe). zum schluß hin kilometerweit unsichtbarer trail  
kann sein das vieles an der jahreszeit liegt, da unter dem laub liegende steine die sache oft sehr interessant machten.

war scho irgendwie schön mit tollen ausblicken, aber prinzipiell zu XC mäßig 

war in Dietfurt ... Riedenburg is besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

wie kommt man den drauf am teichelberg zu fahrn.... das hätt ich euch auch davor sagen können


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> damit hat das (noch) nix zu tun  konditionell wars net schlimm
> 
> das sägen bezog sich auch mehr aufm kopf  irgendwann zwischen drin musst ich intern schon mit mir diskutieren was ich da mache und nur die grundeinstellung was ich anfange mach ich auch fertig hat mich gerettet
> 
> ...



Das mit dem schweren Boden und den komischen Steinen unter dem Laub kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie kommt man den drauf am teichelberg zu fahrn.... das hätt ich euch auch davor sagen können



Weiß nicht, des war im Prinzip ne schwarze Stelle auf der "Die Gegend kenn ich Landkarte" und musste mal erkundet werden.
Ne Wiederhohlung wirds aber so schnell nicht wieder geben.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .......nur die grundeinstellung was ich anfange mach ich auch fertig................



Stimmt, bis jetzt hast du jedes Rad fertig gemacht



> ...ging eigentlich immer fast genauso hoch wie dann runter...



Sag bescheid wenn du mal eine Runde findest wo´s weiter runter geht wie rauf, dann fahr ich mit

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Hmmm der Blitzhimmel zu übertrieben??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, des war im Prinzip ne schwarze Stelle auf der "Die Gegend kenn ich Landkarte" und musste mal erkundet werden.
> Ne Wiederhohlung wirds aber so schnell nicht wieder geben.



Es waren ja auch angebliche Trails auf der Karte eingezeichnet...arrg...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, bis jetzt hast du jedes Rad fertig gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
zu beidem ... haha hahaha


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es waren ja auch angebliche Trails auf der Karte eingezeichnet...arrg...
> 
> G.



Was heißt angeblich... eigenzeichnet waren die schon aber nur da waren sie nicht...


----------



## franzam (2. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Es waren ja auch angebliche Trails auf der Karte eingezeichnet...arrg...
> 
> G.



Häst ja vorher mal fragen können


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was heißt angeblich... eigenzeichnet waren die schon aber nur da waren sie nicht...



Ja so meinte ich es auch Und die Markierungen taten ihr übrieges

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Häst ja vorher mal fragen können



Es gab kein vorher Wurde direkt vorm Radklamottten anziehen blitzentschieden...da ist unser Endeckerdrang mit uns wieder mal durchgegangen und wie gesagt auf der Karte wars ja ganz gut

G.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja so meinte ich es auch Und die Markierungen taten ihr übrieges
> 
> G.



Alte Rot-Weiße?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Es waren iwie immer die gleichen Markierungen die ganz komisch und irgendwie nicht schlüssig waren. 
Rot weiß und so ne Blau weiße...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

na nur wer wagt gewinnt ... naja und manchmal verliert 

morgen was geplant? weiß noch net ob ich hier unten fahr oder hoch komm


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

Morgen wirds Wetter übel...hat schon angefangen damit.
Morgen ist Indoortag

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

aha ... hat sich das verschoben? dacht sonntag? 


aber hehe draussen regnets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

ok ... SA und SO is ruhetag


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2012)

Naja, jetzt hat die Wolke ja nur noch 2 Regentropfen Scheint ja die nächste Woche nicht besser zu werden
Da istt 2te Schicht ja mal net so tragisch

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2012)

Japp wettertechnisch scheinst di nächsten Tage suboptimal zu werden...

Glaub ich zu a net wirklich viel


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2012)

der temperaturtrend geht auch steil nach unten ... na is jetz dann doch langsam skizeit


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2012)

Manche Sachen sind einfach schon klar bevor sie passieren


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. November 2012)

ich muss was dazu schreiben...aber mir fehlen die worte....

schön, dass zumindest JEDER eine Kamera bedienen kann 

geil!!


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2012)

Mei oh mei...
Deppn gibts 

Wenn ich mir die Landerampe so anschau wär des eh nix worn


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Manche Sachen sind einfach schon klar bevor sie passieren
> 
> 
> G.


 
generation no brain ... OHHHHHH MEEEIII


----------



## franzam (5. November 2012)

Mit viel Federweg geht alles...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2012)

Jetzt ist schon November. In dem Monat sollte doch dein unsäglich wippendes und durch den Federweg rauschendes Rad kommen! Schon was davon gehört???...oder ist es doch auf April 2014 vrschoben worden

G.


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Manche Sachen sind einfach schon klar bevor sie passieren
> 
> 
> G.



Ich hätte hier probiert noch langsamer zu fahren, damit mein Baron mit 0,4 bar Luft vielleicht an der Hauswand klebt und ich gemütlich runterfahren könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier probiert noch langsamer zu fahren, damit mein Baron mit 0,4 bar Luft vielleicht an der Hauswand klebt und ich gemütlich runterfahren könnte.



...und falls ein Fenster in der Wand gewesen wäre, dann wärst du ihm geschickt...mit nur 2 mal Hinterrad versetzen, ausgewichen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (6. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und falls ein Fenster in der Wand gewesen wäre, dann wärst du ihm geschickt...mit nur 2 mal Hinterrad versetzen, ausgewichen
> 
> G.


 Hoffentlich wäre es dann nicht noch zweiflügelig gewesen, sonst wäre es langsam eng geworden, sogar mit Hinterrad versetzen.


----------



## franzam (6. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt ist schon November. In dem Monat sollte doch dein unsäglich wippendes und durch den Federweg rauschendes Rad kommen! Schon was davon gehört???...oder ist es doch auf April 2014 vrschoben worden
> 
> G.



November welches Jahr?  Wahrscheinlich wollen sie noch Leidwill toppen...


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

hast nen pinionradl bestellt?
  @Jörg ... du hast glaub ich zuviel zeit wenn ich die ICB Threads so lese  ... das radl wird sicher schwarz als kleinster gemeinsamer nenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hast nen pinionradl bestellt?
> @Jörg ... du hast glaub ich zuviel zeit wenn ich die ICB Threads so lese  ... das radl wird sicher schwarz als kleinster gemeinsamer nenner



Neeee, er hat sich dieses komische Rad bestellt mit Halbtreckinglaufrädern
Irgendwie waren sie dem Rad bei dem Test nicht so hold...was sich bei den Kommentaren ja bis zum Ende vortsetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/29/angetestet-cube-stereo-2013-650b-29-version-des-leichten-all-mountains-im-schnelltest/

Was, wie, wo...zuviel Zeit...ich bin doch kaum noch in ICB Threads

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

ja .. hab ich scho gelesen ... na da hat cube wohl bei den ibc testern zu wenig geld aufm tisch gelegt


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

Kannst du das zweite Bild sehen bei dem eben geschriebenen Beitrag in dem Cubethread??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

hä? nix verstehen ... welches bild?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hä? nix verstehen ... welches bild?



Jetzt issses ganz weg...er hat den Beitrag geändert!

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

hehe ... cube is eh unkaufbar ... fox + schwalbe :kotz:+ komische grosse räder 



... hab meinen BOS dämpfer wieder ... hat nur 3 wochen gedauert


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... cube is eh unkaufbar ... fox + schwalbe :kotz:+ komische grosse räder
> 
> 
> 
> ... hab meinen BOS dämpfer wieder ... hat nur 3 wochen gedauert



Stimmt, ist eigentlich wie Kinderüberraschung....nur irgendwie andersrum

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

Juhuuuuu Beitrag 6000

Den BOS wirste eh nimmer reinbauen und nur als Notdämpfer in den Cämelback legen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

gilt scho wieder net


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gilt scho wieder net



Natürlich, ich hab ja noch was dazugeschrieben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich, ich hab ja noch was dazugeschrieben
> 
> G.


 
hilft nix ... zwei hintereinander is ungültig 

BOS .. das Zeug funktioniert (vor allem die Gabel is geil) aber wenns kaputt geht hast halt nen Problem 

Deshalb sollt man, wenn man die Wahl hat, nur Rock Shox kaufen 

hehe das neue YT wär doch in der hinsicht was mit den BOS teilen


----------



## franzam (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... cube is eh unkaufbar ... fox + schwalbe :kotz:+ komische grosse räder
> 
> 
> 
> ... hab meinen BOS dämpfer wieder ... hat nur 3 wochen gedauert



oh mei, mein fränkisch-oberpfälzer Schrott hält wahrscheinlich länger als die meisten Deiner Räder 


falls es jemals zu Auslieferung kommt, bzw.  es muss Cube nach dem IBC Test ja erstmal nachbessern


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> oh mei, mein fränkisch-oberpfälzer Schrott hält wahrscheinlich länger als die meisten Deiner Räder


 
der jörg darf sowas sagen ... du net ...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu Beitrag 6000
> 
> Den BOS wirste eh nimmer reinbauen und nur als Notdämpfer in den Cämelback legen
> 
> ...



Nö... gilt nicht...


----------



## franzam (7. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> der jörg darf sowas sagen ... du net ...



regional bedingt?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

ne ... der jörg redet eh nur schmarrn  also ists egal


----------



## franzam (7. November 2012)

hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

Abgesehen davon das ich nie schmarrn schreibe ist es schon erstaunlich wie neidisch und ungönnerisch alle auf meinen regulär erreichten Beitrag 6000 sind

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

hmm ... brauch ich sowas ...
http://www.bergzeit.de/lawinenrucksack/mammut-ride-airbag-ras-30l.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das ich nie schmarrn schreibe ist es schon erstaunlich wie neidisch und ungönnerisch alle auf meinen regulär erreichten Beitrag 6000 sind
> 
> G.


 
na wennst jetz schon quadratischen schmarrn schreibst, dann können wir dir auch nimmer helfen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

Ein aufblasbarer Nack Breace....aber fei ja in schwarz kaufen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

japp ... das gelb ist zum :kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2012)

Und ich dachte schon Lila ist das neue Gelb...also ist Gelb immernoch Gelb

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2012)

und schwarz ist das neue bunt


----------



## speedy_j (8. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... brauch ich sowas ...
> http://www.bergzeit.de/lawinenrucksack/mammut-ride-airbag-ras-30l.html



verkehrt ist das nicht. hab mir am wochenende auch einen angeschaut. die dinger sind aber irgendwie auch verdammt schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2012)

Hmmh...jetzt hab ich ne fesche Reibahle und sehe grade das es die Stützen alle nur in 350mm länge gibt







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> verkehrt ist das nicht. hab mir am wochenende auch einen angeschaut. die dinger sind aber irgendwie auch verdammt schwer.



gut 2,5 kg zusätzlich am rücken ... wird man schon merken.

 @Jörg ... na dann bestellst jetz noch ein schweißgerät


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gut 2,5 kg zusätzlich am rücken ... wird man schon merken.
> 
> @Jörg ... na dann bestellst jetz noch ein schweißgerät



Hmmh...wie lang ist den eigentlich die GD? Meine ist in Bergdesspatenkirchen.

Endlich ist es geschafft, Leben und neue Trails außerhalb unseres Planeten wurde endeckt...HD 40307g

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2012)

Gd ... Keine Ahnung ... Meine is im Norden


----------



## LB Stefan (9. November 2012)

GD
Dachte eigentlich schon dass die 400 lang ist. Ich kann's heut Nachmittag mal messen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

Oh meih, jetzt hab ich gerade am Telefon gehört das der Eman und der Stefan, bei einer öffentlichen Sitzung, vom Vertreter des Fichtelgebirgsvereins, als schlimme Menschen die ein Problem sind,  bezeichnet worden sind

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2012)

Aha ... Gut so  wär auch schlimm wenn diese bierbäuchigen lobbymänner gut finden würden was ich mache


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. November 2012)

??  was is denn da los?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2012)

na ich schätz mal da gehts um die allmountainfahrer ... die geführten touren die angeboten werden tun sicher net zum besseren beitragen


----------



## speedy_j (9. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh meih, jetzt hab ich gerade am Telefon gehört das der Eman und der Stefan, bei einer öffentlichen Sitzung, vom Vertreter des Fichtelgebirgsvereins, als schlimme Menschen die ein Problem sind,  bezeichnet worden sind
> 
> G.



wurden die bösen buben wenigsten namentlich erwähnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ??  was is denn da los?



Jaja Otti, du schlimmer Finger bist auch schon dabei

Ging eigentlich netmal ums Radeln, aber wir LB´s sind halt scheinbar, zumindest wenn man von derer Denkweise ausgeht, die Juden von manchen Verein oder Behörde

Morgen weiß ich dann auch Namen dazu...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2012)

hehe ... ist der ruf erst ruiniert ... 

aber egal ... die sterben alle vor uns weg  dann hat sich das problem erledigt


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... ist der ruf erst ruiniert ...
> 
> aber egal ... die sterben alle vor uns weg  dann hat sich das problem erledigt



Ohoh, sag das nicht. Ich weiß zumindest von einer Person, die ist im Fichtelgebirgsverein und arbeitet im Landratsamt WUN, die würde sofort so einen Knopf drücken, wo draufsteht "Alle Mountainbikefahrer auf der Stelle Tod" , wenn man es nicht nachweisen könnte...und die müßte nur knapp vor mir daheinscheiden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. November 2012)

Ignoranten gibts immer  und das das Landratsamt WUN für alles unvoreingenommen offen ist, weiß man ja 

Zum Glück hat das Mountainbiken mittlerweile ein Ausmaß erreicht, wo mans nicht mehr so einfach tot machen kann . Einige denken aber immer noch, das man das einfach aussitzen kann und das das schon wieder aufhören wird. 

wenn man das vom Alutech thread übernimmt, müssen wir uns nur zuerst mal schlimm genug aufführen um im nächsten schritt dann alle extrem freundlich behandeln zu können  -> so als wandlung zum besseren


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. November 2012)

oke was habt ihr angestellt?
was hab ich verpasst? 




GD: hätte auch messen können.............................................
....................ne doch lieber net


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> oke was habt ihr angestellt?
> was hab ich verpasst?
> 
> 
> ...



Wir könne dich ja auch zur Lettenbrüderin erheben, dann gehörst du auch zu den Bösen

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir könne dich ja auch zur Lettenbrüderin erheben, dann gehörst du auch zu den Bösen
> 
> G.



Wo kann ich unterschreiben?
Wem soll ich wehtun?

_Lettenbrüderin _klingt viel schöner wie Lettenschwester


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Wo kann ich unterschreiben?
> Wem soll ich wehtun?
> 
> _Lettenbrüderin _klingt viel schöner wie Lettenschwester



Ich wußte doch das du böse sein willst 
In den Statuten steht das zwei OLBs dich ernennen können Oke..dann sag ich schonmal ja...jetzt brauchst du nur noch den Eman dazu

LB Ane

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jaja Otti, du schlimmer Finger bist auch schon dabei
> 
> Ging eigentlich netmal ums Radeln, aber wir LB´s sind halt scheinbar, zumindest wenn man von derer Denkweise ausgeht, die Juden von manchen Verein oder Behörde
> 
> ...



hehehe-schlechter ruf is immer noch besser als gar kein ruf


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2012)

@KillKenny: Damit bist du zur LB Ane aufgradiert worden 

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @_KillKenny_: Damit bist du zur LB Ane aufgradiert worden
> 
> G.



 ...juhu, ich bin eine Brüderin..


----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (10. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...juhu, ich bin eine Brüderin..



dann misch den lahmen Männerhaufen mal etwas auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. November 2012)

Alles nur wegen der Frauenquote


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> dann misch den lahmen Männerhaufen mal etwas auf...



mach ich doch eh schon...


----------



## Speci007 (10. November 2012)

olb eman schrieb:


> hehe ... Ist der ruf erst ruiniert ...
> 
> Aber egal ... Die sterben alle vor uns weg  dann hat sich das problem erledigt





So ist es.....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. November 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...juhu, ich bin eine Brüderin..



yeah,yeah!!!


----------



## LB Stefan (10. November 2012)

@ lb jörg: Hab heut mal hin gemessen.
Die GD ist inkl der unteren Halbschale (auf der die beiden Sattelbügel aufliegen) 410mm lang. 

Und meine Reverb war gestern auf einmal platt. War iwie die Luft raus und sie kam nicht mehr hoch. Hab se heut mal entlüftet und neu befüllt, bis jetzt hält sie mal sehen wie lang


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2012)

Danke, hab auch schon mal im Inet geschaut, da stand auch immer  so 400mm. 

Hoffentlich warte bei deinem Sitzplatten net zu weit von Zuhause weg

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2012)

Nee war daheim. Also war schon so wie ich losfahren wollte...

Mal sehen wie lang es jetzt hält. Wird aber wohl nen Grund haben warum plötzlich die Luft weg war...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2012)

Hat die reverb nen mindestdruck ... Hab an meiner noch überhaupt nix gemacht. Also auch net kontrolliert


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hat die reverb nen mindestdruck ... Hab an meiner noch überhaupt nix gemacht. Also auch net kontrolliert



Dann lang lieber net hin

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2012)

Jein... Unten an dem Ventil steht 250 PSI... 
Ich kontrollier des auch nie aber als ich die Tage as Bike raus gezogen hab kam der Sattel nimmer raus und wenn ich ihn etwas nachhalf blieb er zwar oben sank aber beim drauf setzen 2-3 cm ein. 
Ich vermute dass irgendwo ne Dichtung durch ging... Es siffte auch leicht Öl raus als ich die Stütze ausm Rahmen zog... 
Mal gucken wie lang es jetzt hält...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. November 2012)

Nööö wennst läuft einfach net hin langen


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2012)

japp ... never touch a running system ...

mein BOS-Dämpfer hat genau KEINE Ausfahrt gehalten ... Druck und Zugstufe hat er wieder ... nur leider sind die Luftkammern jetzt nimmer ganz getrennt und er sackt langsam zusammen


----------



## LB Stefan (13. November 2012)

Der Eman würd jetzt sagen... Oh mei 

Hm also BOS Dämpfer kann man so wies aussieht a net kaufen... Gibt scho a haufen Glump auf da Welt...


----------



## franzam (13. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... never touch a running system ...
> 
> mein BOS-Dämpfer hat genau KEINE Ausfahrt gehalten ... Druck und Zugstufe hat er wieder ... nur leider sind die Luftkammern jetzt nimmer ganz getrennt und er sackt langsam zusammen



o meih, kannst du net mal was halbwegs erprobtes wie Rockschoks oder Marzotschi kaufen.....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2012)

Jaja, der Eman und sine Besonders Orschichen Sachen

 @franzam: Schon was von deinem neuen BOC gehört? Hab jetzt auch endeckt wo du früher mal gefahren bist

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2012)

@eman: Hier vielleicht gewinnst du einen MarshGuard





G.


----------



## franzam (14. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @eman: Hier vielleicht gewinnst du einen MarshGuard
> 
> 
> G.



Braucht er net, `s Gsicht is doch eh sauber 

 @LB Jörg: Wo bist gefahren, wo ich früher gfahren bin?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Wo bist gefahren, wo ich früher gfahren bin?



Bin gewandert Alle Verbindungen von dort wo unsere Geheimschlüsselstelle ist
Da gibts genau 4 offizielle Verbindungen zwischen den Forststraßen, bei denen von keiner einzigen mehr der Einstieg des Wanderwegs erkennbar ist, wenn man nicht weiß wo...erst wenn man 2om rein ist öffnen sich immer die Wege

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2012)

Oh meih...die Felsen sind ja zur Zeit wie Glatteis...aber 1 zu 1 Kaum fahrbar, nix DH Modus...nur versuchen net aufs Gesicht zu fallen...aber geniales Licht und Wetter
Bin verwegener Weise, ohne Licht, nach der Arbeit um halb 3 noch auf die Matze von Zuhause aus.
Man kann ganz schön viel Trails in kurzer Zeit fahren...pohhh...wenn ich Emankraft hät würd ich alle Trails mit kaum Forststraße verbinden und immerzu treten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2012)

wer bock auf bikeattack hat sollte sich evtl. beeilen ... schon 143 gemeldete seit 11.11. 

http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wer bock auf bikeattack hat sollte sich evtl. beeilen ... schon 143 gemeldete seit 11.11.
> 
> http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53



Ein paar Lifttouren um Lenzerheide wären mal auch wieder net schlecht. Und hast dich schon angemeldet.
Auf der Permanentstrecke sind ja jetzt einige Hügel drinnen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

Hmm ... Sollt mer eigentlich scho mal wieder hinfahrn ... Aber abseits vom bikeattacktrubel. Irgendwie hab ich's diesen Sommer nimmer hingebracht dahin zu kommen.

Fällt dir da was auf -> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24325 
Wetter schaut am WE ganz ok aus  bin am überlegen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ... Sollt mer eigentlich scho mal wieder hinfahrn ... Aber abseits vom bikeattacktrubel. Irgendwie hab ich's diesen Sommer nimmer hingebracht dahin zu kommen.
> 
> Fällt dir da was auf -> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24325
> Wetter schaut am WE ganz ok aus  bin am überlegen



Ja, da fällt mir ganz spontan ins Auge welche Abzweigung man nicht verpassen sollte

Muß Sonntag arbeiten, aber die Woche über hät ich frei

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, da fällt mir ganz spontan ins Auge welche Abzweigung man nicht verpassen sollte
> 
> Muß Sonntag arbeiten, aber die Woche über hät ich frei
> 
> G.



hmm müsst eh noch urlaub nehmen 

welche abzweigung? das ist doch zumindest oben der normale weg? bis zum ende hab ichs net angeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (15. November 2012)

bozen wochenende oder unter der woche ? 
Bin dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

Wetter scheint ja auch nächste Woche echt gut da unten zu sein

 @eman: Na da wo wir damals dran vorbei sind, weil ein schneller Fahrer nur am Runterasen war ohne rechts und links zu schauen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

montag bis mittwoch ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> montag bis mittwoch ?



Wäre ansich tendenziell auch mein Vorschlag...würde zwar mit der Sonntagsarbeit etwas streßiös, aber wär mir dennoch am liebsten....wenns denn klappt

G.


----------



## teatimetom (15. November 2012)

klappt


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2012)

montag bis mittwoch geht bei mir net, muss dringend am dienstag auf arbeit sein. alles sehr bescheiden die nächste woche...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

Speedy das ist doch nichts neues das du immer nur kannst wenn du kannst

Hab heut auf jedenfall mal 10h in der Arbeit runtergerissen, damit der Son im Fall der Fälle sich besser händeln läßt

Außerdem eben daheim ein Päckchen aufgemacht, mit der wohl billigsten Telestütze die der Markt zu bieten hat...Forca
400mm lang und mit zumindest 110mm Verstellbereich die die mehr wie jede andere Stütze mit 27,2er Durchmesser hat.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

Als Gegenveranstaltung zu Emäns Facebookbeitrag eben.......









War vor 8min nicht hier


G.


----------



## franzam (15. November 2012)

Da hab ich noch ein´s vom Schneeberg 19:00 Uhr:


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

DiscoNight in Weißenstatt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (15. November 2012)

Sehr geiles Bild Habs heut leider nicht bis über den Nebel rauf geschafft, der Berg war zu niedrig


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Speedy das ist doch nichts neues das du immer nur kannst wenn du kannst



na ja, wer hat hier denn wegen sonntag rum gemosert? selbst der montag wäre bei mir noch wunderbar drin. aber dienstag sollte ich tunlichst vermeiden, da ich sonst meine kollegen massiv im stich lassen würde.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch ein´s vom Schneeberg 19:00 Uhr:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1256926


 
was isn das für ne CAM? hab ich noch nie gesehen. ist da mehr als eine oben am gipfel?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

na dann muss ich auch mal ... war echt mal wieder genial. bin ne halbe stunde am gipfelkreuz in der warmen Sonne gehockt und hab den nebel angeschaut. 
Kein Preißn oder sonstiges Gesindel oben, da der Lift net läuft ... geil. Nur 2 echte Wanderer 












Sonnenuntergang nachdem ich wieder von bodenmais ausm nebel raus, also hoch bin. das war wie der Ein- und Austritt in ne andere Welt.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

bozen ...
so wie ich das seh, hab ich theoretisch samstag bis mittwoch zeit
speedy -> samstag bis montag
jörg -> sonntag bis lang
tom -> wohl auch Samstag bis mittwoch?

abgesehen davon, hat sich einer der Wetter angeschaut? soweit ich das gestern gesehen hab, is montag evtl schlechter.

hatt jetz noch keine zeit genauer drüber nachzudenkne, da ich heut im stress war -> da ich bis mittag in der arbeit war und dann raus musste nachdem ich die webcam geshen hab


----------



## Dampfsti (15. November 2012)

Geile Bilder


Hoffentlich erleb ich des in dem Jahr auch nochmal...

Wenn mein neuer Rahmen da ist kann ich nächste Woche auch endlich wieder Biken... 
Vorrausgesetzt es trudeln alle Teile bis dorthin ein...


Hätt ich n vernünftiges Bike zur Verfügung würd ich mich doch glatt Samstag, Sonntag anschließen 

Mitn bleischweren 29er günstig Corratec HT von mein Bruder werd des nix...

Naja ein ander mal vll...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

das fanes bricht eh gleich


----------



## Dampfsti (15. November 2012)

Meinst?? ^^

Krig ja ein verstärktes, und 85 kg hab ich ja auch net
Also keine Gefahr

Bei dem Wetter da unten in Bozen juckts schon gewaltig...


----------



## franzam (15. November 2012)

@eman: Jep. mit Blick nach Bigrü

Asam-live.de

Find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Meinst?? ^^
> 
> Krig ja ein verstärktes, und 85 kg hab ich ja auch net
> Also keine Gefahr
> ...


 
 das nächste mal halt dann zum fanesschrotten.

zur bozensache wollte ich fairerweise noch anmerken das oberbozen nicht läuft. Jenesien läuft ab samstag wieder und zu kohlern hab ich nix gefunden (deshalb nehm ich an die läuft).

prinzipiell müssten mer natürlich bis morgen geklärt haben ob wir urlaub nehmen müssen  als gesetzt für mich nehm ich jetzt mal samstag bis montag. (zur not fahr ich montag ski   )


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das nächste mal halt dann zum fanesschrotten.
> 
> zur bozensache wollte ich fairerweise noch anmerken das oberbozen nicht läuft. Jenesien läuft ab samstag wieder und zu kohlern hab ich nix gefunden (deshalb nehm ich an die läuft).



juppi, endlich wieder hoch treten. da sollte ich aber schnell noch das nachtblaue mit lilastich wieder fit machen.
geb dann für montag auch mal einen freien tag bei meinem arbeitgeber bekannt.


----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bozen ...
> so wie ich das seh, hab ich theoretisch samstag bis mittwoch zeit
> speedy -> samstag bis montag
> jörg -> sonntag bis lang
> ...



hab eigentlich von heute bis 01.12. zeit, daher wäre ich flexibel 
richte mich nach euch.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bozen ...
> so wie ich das seh, hab ich theoretisch samstag bis mittwoch zeit
> speedy -> samstag bis montag
> jörg -> sonntag bis lang
> ...



Ne, des ist falsch Son muß ich doch arbeiten. 
Aber net so schlimm, braucht da keine Rücksicht nehmen. So wichtig ists mir auch net das es sein müßt

Sattelstützrohr 4 Zehntel auszureiben ist ganz schön anstrengend


----------



## LB Stefan (16. November 2012)

Bozen wär a schon mal wieder was... 
Bei mir ist's aber arbeitstechnisch eher ganz schlecht... 
Am besten wär noch Freitag bis Sonntag gewesen - aber ist ja schon vorbei..


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> hab eigentlich von heute bis 01.12. zeit, daher wäre ich flexibel
> richte mich nach euch.



Stimmt, das hast mal erzählt ...

Hmm ... Mehr als 3 Tage Bozen wird eh langweilig, oberbozen müss mer eh hochtreten. Also plan -> sa bis mo Bozen ... Dienstag Gletscher 

Unterkunft? Versuch mer wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2012)

unterkunft kläre ich heute nachmittag. also vorerst 3 personen für 2 nächte? was ist mit tom und eman auf dienstag. wäre wahrscheinlich besser wenn ihr dann schon am gletscher vor ort seit?


----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hast mal erzählt ...
> Hmm ... Mehr als 3 Tage Bozen wird eh langweilig, oberbozen müss mer eh hochtreten. Alo plan -> sa bis mo Bozen ... Dienstag Gletscher
> Unterkunft? Versuch mer wie immer?


Ski einpacken ..für Dienstag.. ok 
fahrts ihr eigentlich mit den Dh Bikes ? 
Ich hab ja sogesehen nix anderes geeignetes


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

> fahrts ihr eigentlich mit den Dh Bikes ?
> Ich hab ja sogesehen nix anderes geeignetes



ja daran hab ich scho gedacht, das is halt so ne sache. oberbozen mitm dhler ist kein spass ... 900 hm glaub ich. wollt / werd dafür das enduro nehmen. 

zwecks ski hab ich im moment eh keine pistenski und muss mir welche leihen. hmm das ganze skifahrzeugs mitnehmen ... hmm was für ein Aufwand. 

  @speedy... ja dienstag schaun mer noch denk ich, evtl. wolln mer ja auch in bozen bleiben


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ....werd dafür das enduro nehmen...



Ob da nicht ein leichter Freerider besser wäre....wobei man eh alles mit dem All Mountain fahren kann

G.


----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2012)

hmm. 
29er All - Underground - Hardtail mit Schaltung +
Dh Bike sinnvoll ?


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2012)

dh bike muss mit, ich komm mit dem dh'ler und nehm den freerider mit, wenn ich ihn heut abend noch zusammen bekomme. ansonsten wird es das tourenrad.

ich mach jetzt mal zwei nächte fix und den rest verhandelt ihr einfach vor ort.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

hab ich net gesagt das ich das overmountain mit teilweiser long travel allmountain ausstattung und freeridereifen nehm . der endurohelm darf dann aber natürlich nicht fehlen :
Also treff mer uns morgen an der Seilbahn in Kohlern. Ich nehm die Lampe mal mit, evtl. fahr ich nachts mal a weng rum... müsst schee sein


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

Das wichtigste sind eh die progressiven Enduroklamotten...also bist schoh gut ausgestattet


Hab mich heute mal aus der Todeszone mit meinem Vorwinterallmountain gewagt.

Hier noch in der Minus 2 Grad Todeszohne auf nur 850m Höhe....







...und gleich drauf im Lebensbereich Plus 10 Grad 200Hms höher







Leider nur das Weitwinkelpäncakeobjektiv dabei gehabt







Jetzt noch der letzte Blick zurück auf dem Weg mit der ersten Naheiserfahrung für dieses Jahr







Und in die andere Richtung der Blick auf die Wand der Todeszone
Man sieht auch gut wie rutschig es auf dem Wegabschnitt zwischen den Felsen war







An der 2ten Schlüsselstelle am NuHa hat wer etwas gechippt und einen großen Stein eingegraben...geht jetzt wieder leichter....


G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2012)

@Jörg
schick schick

 @tom + eman
freerider bekomme ich nicht mehr flott, deswegen dh + tourenradel
lampe nehm ich auch nicht, da könnte man schon mal was machen.
mit den zimmern geht alles klar. uhrzeit gegen 9 Uhr?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

oh mei ... der speedy is zum richtigen stresser geworden  ...
naja 9 uhr find ich a weng übertrieben ... würd sagen so 10:00 aufm radl ... so oft kohlern hab ich eh kein bock
  @Jörg ... schön  am schlimmsten sind die ersten meter in diesen nebel rein ... wennst dann wieder drunter bist gehts wieder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An der 2ten Schlüsselstelle am NuHa hat wer etwas gechippt und einen großen Stein eingegraben...geht jetzt wieder leichter....
> 
> 
> G.


 
hmm ist das net der, den ich und der stefan hingebaut haben?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

Ich frag mich was da oben mal für ein riesen Granitgebäude gastanden habn muß....das man für die Abhöranlge scheinbar platt gemacht hat
Heut konnte man mal in einen sonst eingezeunten Bereich reinfahren
Da liegt ein schöner Siebenstern aus Granit, der wohl mal eine Sonnenuhr war







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ist das net der, den ich und der stefan hingebaut haben?



...aha...

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... der speedy is zum richtigen stresser geworden  ...
> naja 9 uhr find ich a weng übertrieben ... würd sagen so 10:00 aufm radl ... so oft kohlern hab ich eh kein bock



okay, dann halt ein wenig später. bis denne...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

aber punkt 10:00  in der seilbahn versteht sich  hehe


----------



## teatimetom (16. November 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @tom + eman
> freerider bekomme ich nicht mehr flott, deswegen dh + tourenradel
> lampe nehm ich auch nicht, da könnte man schon mal was machen.
> mit den zimmern geht alles klar. uhrzeit gegen 9 Uhr?


Uhrzeit... so zwischen 9 und 10 , also um zehn pünktlich an der kohlern seilbahn 
hab auch das tourenradl fit gemacht, laurfrad neu, tuupless neu, schaltung drauf, hoffentlich hält des alles zam 
dh bike dabei - kann nix mehr schief gehen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2012)

da könnt ich vor neid erblassen...viel spaß euch da unten!!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

na hast ja wichtigeres zu tun


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. November 2012)

jap, da erwacht wohl der beschützerinstinkt  
...schlaf aber bald im stehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> lampe nehm ich auch nicht, da könnte man schon mal was machen.


 
seilbahn läuft bis in die dunkelheit ...
mein geheimplan is der hintenrum weg mit dem geilen blick auf den flugplatz. aber auch mit dem kritischen steilen Stück ... naja in der nacht sieht man das net so genau ... hehe


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. November 2012)

für _Diversos_, zum genießen  (Vorsicht, Fahrradfrei)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xorau81YT20"]BBC Planet Earth - Mountains [720p H[/nomedia]


PS: viel Spaß in Südtirol...ihr Zipfl


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2012)

hehe ... soll ich dich aufm heimweg besuchen


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> seilbahn läuft bis in die dunkelheit ...
> mein geheimplan is der hintenrum weg mit dem geilen blick auf den flugplatz. aber auch mit dem kritischen steilen Stück ... naja in der nacht sieht man das net so genau ... hehe



   können wir nicht mit dem wolfstal anfangen?


----------



## sepalot (16. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10068302&postcount=6100

scheeee


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... soll ich dich aufm heimweg besuchen



musst mal anfunken -  bin grad im Umzugsstress aba a Kaffeela geht oiwei ach und Eman: obacht gem, länger lem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. November 2012)

@eman: tu se mal besuchen, ich weis nicht ob meine sms angekommen is  

und dann erhoff ich die übliche runde  jörg->stefan->andi->peter


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und dann erhoff ich die übliche runde  jörg->stefan->andi->peter



mach mers einfach so:

ein herzliches Willkommen an die jüngste Lettenbrüderin, Ott-Aktionteam


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2012)

Da fehlt aber das "in" bei LB´in in deinem Avatar
Außerdem mußt du jetzt mindestens einmal die Klassikrunde im Fichtl mitfahren

Eind Station davon haben wir heute auch wieder angefahren. Und man konnte sogar am Seehaus in der Sonne außen seinen Kaffeee trinken


Nein es ist kein Playmobilmännchen...es ist Stefan







Und noch einen kulturellen Beitrag geschrieben...







G.


----------



## Landus (17. November 2012)

Wow, geniale Bilder  Danke fürs neidisch machen, vor allem wenn man mit Erkältung auf der Couch liegen muss


----------



## Speci007 (17. November 2012)

Tsssss,  Playmobilmännchen  

Bunt ist das neue Schwarz.


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Außerdem mußt du jetzt mindestens einmal die Klassikrunde im Fichtl mitfahren
> G.


_und die hat hoffentlich genug Höhenmeter hab extra viele rote Blutkörperchen gesammelt
_


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und noch einen kulturellen Beitrag geschrieben...
> G.



_obacht, net dass er einen Anruf vom DAV kriegt_

G.[/quote]


----------



## Speci007 (17. November 2012)




----------



## Speci007 (17. November 2012)

Nochmal das schöne Grün


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2012)

G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. November 2012)

Das nenne ich mal sehr harmonische Farbabstimmung  

So gaanz laangsam lernst du was stylich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (17. November 2012)

.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. November 2012)

und ich musst mir schon sprüche wegen meinem weißen helm anhören...


----------



## LB Stefan (17. November 2012)

Hmmm hier auch mal n paar Bilder von heut... 

Wir wissen ja wers sagt


----------



## Speci007 (17. November 2012)

Hi,

Das  mit dem Reif finde ich lecker.

Ist das bearbeitet?

Vielleicht ein Bisschen mehr Farbe u. Kontrast reinbasteln....

Da kommen die schönen grünen "Kleider" noch besser raus. 

Schwarz werden wir früher o. später von selber  

LG
Thomas


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2012)

Der Helm ... Oh mei ... Sehr progressiv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2012)

Hey hey, hier mal alle mit Voten zum Foto des Tages! 
Wär schön wenns klappen würd 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1258072


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

Das erste Foto ist doch fast auf Höhe des oberen Steinbruchweihers, ums mal so zu umschreiben...oder
Wenn ja, gings noch um da runter zufahren?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2012)

Ahh sehr gut erkannt... 
Bin nicht runter gefahren, konnt aber a nix erkennen dass es nimmer gehen sollt...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ahh sehr gut erkannt...
> Bin nicht runter gefahren, konnt aber a nix erkennen dass es nimmer gehen sollt...



Mußte schon ein bisschen überlegen
Hab mein Rad gestern, die letzten 200m, auch noch zum Auto schieben müssen...hatte das gleiche Problem wie du

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußte schon ein bisschen überlegen
> Hab mein Rad gestern, die letzten 200m, auch noch zum Auto schieben müssen...hatte das gleiche Problem wie du
> 
> G.



Scheinbar waren gestern die Steine etwas spitzer als sonst, oder die Bar waren gestern wirkliche Scheinbar´s 

Aber gut dass du mich dran erinnerst, muss doch gleich mal nen neuen Ersatzschlauch in den Rucksack tun


----------



## LB Stefan (18. November 2012)

Hmmm die Webcäm vom die der Franzam da neulich verlinkt hat macht lustige Bilder


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

Krass Seh gerade das die ja die Wabcams vom Oberpfalzturm haben.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm die Webcäm vom die der Franzam da neulich verlinkt hat macht lustige Bilder



Hehe, hab mich scho gewundert was da für ne Großstadt is  ... Aber 30 s Belichtungszeit erklärt alles 

Bozen, zweiter nightflight heut  ... Muss mer gemacht haben 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

Mollochcity ....und wie sind die Temperaturen Nachts? 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2012)

Nachts ist es kälter als draußen  ... Aber war heut echt ok und bei dem Ausblick runter auf Bozen wird einem eh warm ums Herz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. November 2012)

Juhu, wir sind Foto des Tages!! es hat geklappt  

Danke fürs Voten


----------



## Speci007 (19. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhu, wir sind Foto des Tages!! es hat geklappt
> 
> Danke fÃ¼rs Voten



Gratulationðð
GrÃ¼Ãe Thomas


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhu, wir sind Foto des Tages!! es hat geklappt
> 
> Danke fürs Voten





Brings halt mal ne Flasche Bier vorbei

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brings halt mal ne Flasche Bier vorbei
> 
> G.



Ich hab eh noch dein Zentrierständer und fürs lange Ausleihen nen kleines Geschenk dafür 

Aber ist ist kein Bier


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hab eh noch dein Zentrierständer und fürs lange Ausleihen nen kleines Geschenk dafür
> 
> Aber ist ist kein Bier



Wein ist auch gut...Hauptsache es dröhnt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. November 2012)

Ja naja, so ähnlich ;o)


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

@franzam: Und was macht die Plaste?
Heut ist mal ein Ht da runter wo die Plaste runter soll

G.


----------



## franzam (21. November 2012)

MMh, vll. sollte ich auch mein Hardtail nehmen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)




----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2012)

wo warn des - oberbozen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> wo warn des - oberbozen ?



Das ist doch dem Eman sein Teil sowas zu fragen
Aber schönes Schild

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

japp ... oberbozen ... wird dir öfters klar gemacht, das man da nicht fahren darf.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

am WE wär das wetter nochmal schön da unten. 
 @wetterexperte jörg .. wie wirds bei uns?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @wetterexperte jörg .. wie wirds bei uns?



 Da muß ich diesmal sagen das es unvohersehbar ist. Es gibt genau 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Sonne wie heute obwohl Nebel angesagt war oder Nebel
Jegliche Vorhersage ist da gefühlsmäßig wirklich unmöglich. Aber es waren gestern im Nebel wirklich tolle Fahrbedingungen....
...und heute bei Sonne, etwas rutschiger, aber trotzdem genial irgendwie...habe eine Stunde damit verbracht eine bestimmte 20m lange Stelle fehlerfrei zu fahren
Es ist zur Zeit halt von den Temperaturen so das es recht kalt ist, aber man beim Fahren net friert

So, jetzt weißte auch net mehr


G.


----------



## RolandMC (22. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .habe eine Stunde damit verbracht eine bestimmte 20m lange Stelle fehlerfrei zu fahren
> G.


Bist du wohl gevertridet.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bist du wohl gevertridet.



Ne, dazu wars zu eben
Poh, die ganze Stelle durchzurubbel ohne Absetzer bis man wieder im leichten Gelände ist kann kann schön nervenaufreibend sein
Aber irgendwann hat man sich sogar an den fehlenden Grip gewöhnt






Meine nächste Ausfahrt wird mit dem Ht sein

G.


----------



## Speci007 (22. November 2012)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor das Gehoppel....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, jetzt weißte auch net mehr
> 
> 
> G.


----------



## franzam (22. November 2012)

@LB Jörg: Kommt mir bekannt vor. Welcher Teil des H-Wegs ist es? Bist bergauf gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Kommt mir bekannt vor. Welcher Teil des H-Wegs ist es? Bist bergauf gefahren?



Wie kommst du da drauf das das der H-Weg ist
Außerdem steht das Rad natürlich nicht in Fahrtrichtung

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

hmm jetzt fällts mir erst auf ... seit wann gibts denn den A-Weg 

und weils daheim net schön is ... bock auf bozen ... hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm jetzt fällts mir erst auf ... seit wann gibts denn den A-Weg
> 
> und weils daheim net schön is ... bock auf bozen ... hehe



Bist du noch nie den A-Weg gefahren
Blablub...bin Samstag arbeiten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du noch nie den A-Weg gefahren
> Blablub...bin Samstag arbeiten
> 
> G.


 
A-Weg ... hab ich da was verpasst


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2012)

bozen wann =?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

du hast eh kein radl dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> A-Weg ... hab ich da was verpasst





Bin auch mal den Norwegerweg daneben runter. Glaub das war das ersten mal seit 10Jahren...schön schnell und flowig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

jetz red mal klartext


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du hast eh kein radl dafür



und keine Zeit.... morgen ist Sammerberg und Grenzgebiet Tour...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

grenzgebiettour?


----------



## teatimetom (22. November 2012)

Die Voralpen mal ansehen..geht einige Km auch durch Östereich. 
denk die probier ich mal aus:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5031.html


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2012)

hört sich net schlecht an  

alpennähe is auch gutes wetter ... hier in rgbg denkst die ganze zeit an weltuntergang


----------



## franzam (23. November 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Die Voralpen mal ansehen..geht einige Km auch durch Östereich.
> denk die probier ich mal aus:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5031.html



Neid! meine altes Heimatrevier


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Neid! meine altes Heimatrevier



du hast mal da unten gewohnt oder wie?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat er was schlimmes angestellt und mußte dann abhauen. Und in TIR dachte er, wird ihn wohl niemand suchen oder finden

G.


----------



## franzam (23. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er was schlimmes angestellt und mußte dann abhauen. Und in TIR dachte er, wird ihn wohl niemand suchen oder finden
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du hast mal da unten gewohnt oder wie?



jepp, aber zu der Zeit war biken in den Augen der Almbesitzer/ Bergbewohner so selten wie ne jungfräuliche Geburt. Die ham einen immer angschaut wie wennst auf ner 6 beinigen Kuh daherkommst


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2012)

hehe ... aber zumindest warst da noch ne seltene art und hattest wohl eher keine Probleme mit Bauer und Mistgabeln 

... wo ich grad die Umfrage seh ... wer zum Teufel is auf die Idee gekommen, das man nen Radl Heizkörper nennen könnte ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... aber zumindest warst da noch ne seltene art und hattest wohl eher keine Probleme mit Bauer und Mistgabeln
> 
> ... wo ich grad die Umfrage seh ... wer zum Teufel is auf die Idee gekommen, das man nen Radl Heizkörper nennen könnte ...



Muß ich mir dann auch noch geben und abstimmen Wenn du es verfolgt hättest und die gefühlten 100000000 absoult am Ende des Geschmacks befindlichen Namen gelesen hättest, dann würdest du Heizkörper auch gut finden
Wobei Erdgeschoß schon ganz lustig ist

Wenn dich einer fragt "Was is´n des für ein Rad", dann sagts du ganz lässig, "Is´n Carver Erdgeschoß"

Sehr hoher Wiedererkennungsname

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (23. November 2012)

servus all 

mal nen blick vom oberpfalzturm eingefangen 

morgen wär kösse unterwegs ? ab halb 2 forsthaus ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2012)

Morgen muß ich erstmal arbeiten.

Die Bilder sind aber net von heut 

G.


----------



## lettenpeter (23. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen muß ich erstmal arbeiten.
> 
> Die Bilder sind aber net von heut
> 
> G.



joa i au bis 1 

nee letzten samstag war der nebel


----------



## lettenpeter (23. November 2012)

zum vergleich ...

nov 2011 


da sage no einer der nov is grau und nass


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2012)

lettenpeter schrieb:


> da sage no einer der nov is grau und nass


 
in regensburg is er grau nass und kalt  ... wenns da am wochenende net flüchtest siehst über wochen keine sonne


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß ich mir dann auch noch geben und abstimmen Wenn du es verfolgt hättest und die gefühlten 100000000 absoult am Ende des Geschmacks befindlichen Namen gelesen hättest, dann würdest du Heizkörper auch gut finden
> Wobei Erdgeschoß schon ganz lustig ist
> 
> Wenn dich einer fragt "Was is´n des für ein Rad", dann sagts du ganz lässig, "Is´n Carver Erdgeschoß"
> ...


 
hab ich scho verfolgt Erdgeschoß geht vielleicht noch ... aber heizkörper... oh mei

Soll ich dann sagen ich hab nen Carver Heizkörper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ich scho verfolgt Erdgeschoß geht vielleicht noch ... aber heizkörper... oh mei
> 
> Soll ich dann sagen ich hab nen Carver Heizkörper



Naja, jetzt zur Winterzeit ja irgendwie erwärmend

Und zum Wetter würd ich mal sagen das man die Tage, wo keine Sonne  sehen möglich war, bei uns an einer Hand abzählen kann...und das schon über einen längeren Zeitraum
Heute, Vorgestern...dann müßt ich schon zu überlegen anfangen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2012)

das gilt aber nur für die hochlagen ?


----------



## franzam (23. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... aber zumindest warst da noch ne seltene art und hattest wohl eher keine Probleme mit Bauer und Mistgabeln



Tja, damals ist man noch bewundert worden  

Erste Winterbefahrung Hochries 1990?


----------



## teatimetom (23. November 2012)

So ähnlich hats heute auch ausgesehen nur weniger schnee und dafür mehr sonne


----------



## franzam (23. November 2012)

Und, war die Runde schee?


----------



## teatimetom (23. November 2012)

ja war schön aber die 1400 hm waren eher anstregend für mich, die steilen Schotterrampen haben mich kaputt gemacht 
Bin dan fast 5 Stunden unterwegs gewesen für ne Tour die mit 3 beschrieben ist.
Hatte Licht dabei und bin dann ab Plötchnerschneid / Vor Hochries in der Nacht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (24. November 2012)

bin grad so in Tanzstimmung ... 

...

http://theuglydance.com/?v=ebglarpayw


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Oh meih 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2012)

Oh mei²


----------



## Speci007 (25. November 2012)

Hottich Pelztier


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Spontan heute mal die neue Billigtelestütze ausprobiert. Erster Testlauf sehr erfolgreich...abgesehen von den nur 110mm Versenkweg. Aber besser wie nix bei Raufrunterwegen







G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2012)

des klassische alte Rocky müßte doch auch schön langsam an Materialermüdung sterben?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> des klassische alte Rocky müßte doch auch schön langsam an Materialermüdung sterben?



Du verwechselst da Produkte aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne mit den Ländern der hochstehenden und untergehenden Sonne
Das wird noch fahren wenn deine Kohlenstofffahrrad, das wohl noch netmal geboren ist, schon wieder zu Kohlenstoffstaub zerfallen ist

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Wirklich schöne Lackierung Aber hast du eigentlich auch ein Rad mit einer "richtigen" Schaltung? Oder nur dieses Dosenzeugs.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spontan heute mal die neue Billigtelestütze ausprobiert. Erster Testlauf sehr erfolgreich...abgesehen von den nur 110mm Versenkweg. Aber besser wie nix bei Raufrunterwegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Das ist doch mein Singlespeeder mit besonders hohem Nabenflansch für mehr Stabilität
Oh...ich sehe gerade auf dem Bild das ich etwas falsch angeschraubt hab

G.


----------



## RolandMC (25. November 2012)

Fürn Singlespeeder gehen verdächtig viele Leitungen vom Lenker Richtung Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Fürn Singlespeeder gehen verdächtig viele Leitungen vom Lenker Richtung Rahmen.



Das ist einmal der Remote zur Sattelheizung und einmal eine Doppelleitung für die HS33 um mehr Bremsdruck zu generieren

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist einmal der Remote zur Sattelheizung und einmal eine Doppelleitung für die HS33 um mehr Bremsdruck zu generieren
> 
> G.






Man ich Ochse
Hab schon längere Zeit mal nen Conti MK2 mit bestellt weil ich den mal testen wollte...
Heute beim Montieren hab ich bemerkt, dass ich fälschlicherweis den "Race Sport" angeklickt hab

Naja wird wohl doch derweil der Fatale Bert drauf müssen


Hab mir für vorn mal nen 2.3er Baron mit bestellt, ob der nicht n bissl unterdimensioniert ist?

Was schlagt ihr so an Reifenkombis vor, vorallem jetzt fürs Sauwetter?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2012)

Was für eine Frage, natürlich Maxxis Vorne immer 42a und Hinten 60a und aus die Maus.
Man darf nie diesen ganzen Continaltrendreifentrend folgen...alles nur pseudo

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. November 2012)

Gibt n haufn Reifen von Maxxis... 

im feuchteren scheint mir da nur der Ardent vernünftig zu funktionieren...
Mal abgesehen vom Swamp Thing

Aber n bisschen vorwärts kommen will ich ja auch...

Bin die ganze letzte Saison die von allen gehassten Schwalbe gefahren und war ziemlich zufrieden


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gibt n haufn Reifen von Maxxis...



Das relativiert sich wenn man verschiedene Gummimischungen wählt

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das relativiert sich wenn man verschiedene Gummimischungen wählt
> 
> G.



Wenn man so ein Tretmonster ist wie Du, dann braucht man natürlich nicht auf den Rollwiderstand schauen und kann die weichen Mischungen nehmen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2012)

Gefangen im tiefen Osten ... oh mei





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gibt n haufn Reifen von Maxxis...
> 
> im feuchteren scheint mir da nur der Ardent vernünftig zu funktionieren...
> Mal abgesehen vom Swamp Thing



Der Ardent is nen Trockenreifen  der gut rollt aber sicher guter kein Reifen für Nässe  ...  Aber er is auch bei Nässe fahrbar 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein Tretmonster ist wie Du, dann braucht man natürlich nicht auf den Rollwiderstand schauen und kann die weichen Mischungen nehmen.




Man spart, sich besonders bei den jetzigen Bedingungen, bergab damit soviel Körner, die kann man alle brauf garnet alle verbraten
Außerdem fahr ich bergauf eh immer am Leistungslimmit, daß fühlt sich auch durch einen harte Mischung vorne net anders an

Hinten taugt dann immer ein Ardent

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Oh mei, Sonntag ware am Schneeberg. Den alten schönen Forstweg zum Rudolfsattel hams jetzt auch platt gemacht. Breit und frischer Schotter
:kotz:


----------



## RolandMC (27. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gibt n haufn Reifen von Maxxis...
> Bin die ganze letzte Saison die von allen gehassten Schwalbe gefahren und war ziemlich zufrieden



Dann muss etwas falsch gelaufen sein.


----------



## speedy_j (27. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Gefangen im tiefen Osten ... oh mei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241614
> 
> ...



grüß meinen onkel und viel spaß bei der sicht in die ferne. dürfte kein hügel im weg stehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Oh mei, Sonntag ware am Schneeberg. Den alten schönen Forstweg zum Rudolfsattel hams jetzt auch platt gemacht. Breit und frischer Schotter
> :kotz:



Welchen meinst du...net etwa den an den 3 Brüdern vorbei

G.


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Soweit bin ich nicht runter! Von der Teerstraße des  100m Stückel Trail, dann kommst auf den alten steinigen steilen Forstweg. Den mein ich.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich nicht runter! Von der Teerstraße des  100m Stückel Trail, dann kommst auf den alten steinigen steilen Forstweg. Den mein ich.



Ah, jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. Gibts denn da net noch einen Singletrail zum Ausweichen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich nicht runter! Von der Teerstraße des  100m Stückel Trail, dann kommst auf den alten steinigen steilen Forstweg. Den mein ich.



die reitschule?


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> die reitschule?



Reitschule -des hat zumindest ein älterer Herr gesagt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. November 2012)

ou schade-des war doch eigentlich ein vollgas-weg mit tückischen, aber spaßigen Senken zwischendrin...alles machen's kaputt 
 @eman: ohmei-wo bist du denn gelandet? gibt mr jetzt schon entwicklungshilfe?


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ou schade-des war doch eigentlich ein vollgas-weg mit tückischen, aber spaßigen Senken zwischendrin...alles machen's kaputt


ja, wie den Schei§ gsehen hab, bin ich gleich wieder umgekehrt. Der ältere Herr war auf jeden Fall voll für die Biker ( und nicht unbedingt pro Forst )


----------



## sepalot (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> ja, wie den Schei§ gsehen hab, bin ich gleich wieder umgekehrt. Der ältere Herr war auf jeden Fall voll für die Biker ( und nicht unbedingt pro Forst )


 
genau, der war gut drauf  ... der notiert sich die Verfehlungen des Forst im Fichtelgebirge schon seit einiger Zeit und auch die Bikeverbotschilder lässt der nicht so gelten ... "und wenn die nicht bald anders spuren, dann muss mal der Landtagsabgeordnete kontaktiert werden" hat er gesagt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. November 2012)

hört sich an wie ein guter waldgeist  ich stell ihn mir grad wie den weihnachtsmann vor, nur in grün


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @eman: ohmei-wo bist du denn gelandet? gibt mr jetzt schon entwicklungshilfe?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Was hast denn jetzt wieder angestellt

G.


----------



## JokerT (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich nicht runter! Von der Teerstraße des  100m Stückel Trail, dann kommst auf den alten steinigen steilen Forstweg. Den mein ich.



Ich bin da am Samstag entlang gefahren, mit neuem Schotter haben se da zum Glück nur das Stück Waldautobahn oberhalb zugeschüttet, der alte Forstweg ist zum Glück noch unangetastet 

Grüße Tim


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. November 2012)

vielleicht versucht er dunkeldeutschland das geheimnis des feuers zu schenken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

JokerT schrieb:


> Ich bin da am Samstag entlang gefahren, mit neuem Schotter haben se da zum Glück nur das Stück Waldautobahn oberhalb zugeschüttet, der alte Forstweg ist zum Glück noch unangetastet
> 
> Grüße Tim



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> vielleicht versucht er dunkeldeutschland das geheimnis des feuers zu schenken



sieht eher nach ein gewaltigen Kurzschluss aus


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> sieht eher nach ein gewaltigen Kurzschluss aus



Hehe ... Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (27. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Geil! Hats richtig gerumst?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2012)

Japp Urgewalten ... Aber das is der Normalbetrieb -> EAF Ofen 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2012)

Was, das ist der Ofen der Ersten Allgemeinen Ferunsicherung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. November 2012)

Jappt dene ihr Pizzaofen.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2012)

Oh mei ... 

<- Grad wieder auf der Flucht aus dunkeldeutschland 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schu2000 (28. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was, das ist der Ofen der Ersten Allgemeinen Ferunsicherung





Ja ja der ältere Herr vom Samstag....muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn i an den denk. Am Einstieg in den H-Weg bei der Platte..."den Weg bin ich des Jahr auch scho 1 oder 2 mal gfahrn"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2012)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja der ältere Herr vom Samstag....muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn i an den denk. Am Einstieg in den H-Weg bei der Platte..."den Weg bin ich des Jahr auch scho 1 oder 2 mal gfahrn"



Und hasters komplett geschafft bis zur ersten Rechtskurve ohne den Fuß abzusetzen

G.


----------



## schu2000 (28. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und hasters komplett geschafft bis zur ersten Rechtskurve ohne den Fuß abzusetzen



Rechtskurve? Meinst Du damit das H-Weg-Schild am Einstieg? Die 2m könnt ich evtl. geschafft haben


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2012)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Rechtskurve? Meinst Du damit das H-Weg-Schild am Einstieg? Die 2m könnt ich evtl. geschafft haben



Das wäre ja dann eine Linkskurve vom Gipfel kommend
Ne die so 30m danach

G.


----------



## schu2000 (28. November 2012)

vom bergauf-tragestück kommend ne rechtskurve....so mehr oder weniger 
hm 30m weiter....ich glaub da hatte ich mindestens 20m geschoben   das war mal wieder ne tour, bei der die Klickies völlig fehl am platz waren ^^


----------



## franzam (28. November 2012)

wie war das mit dem Flow?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2012)

Der Flow ist schon da...man muß ihn nur finden
Der Nov ist fast vorbei, was macht deine Plaste???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2012)

schnee ... igitt


----------



## franzam (29. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Flow ist schon da...man muß ihn nur finden
> Der Nov ist fast vorbei, was macht deine Plaste???
> 
> G.



welche Plaste? So wies aussieht werd ich eher meinen alte Stahlrahmen reaktivieren


----------



## Dampfsti (30. November 2012)

Wieviel Schnee liegt denn bei euch schon rum??


----------



## franzam (30. November 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wieviel Schnee liegt denn bei euch schon rum??



zum biken? zuviel!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Käse, mußt nur breitere Reifen draufziehen
Freu mich schon morgen auf eine kleine Schneerunde...wobei ich Schneemobil fahren auch bevorzugen würde

G.


----------



## franzam (30. November 2012)

Wo willst denn fahren? Wenns nicht anzieht, brauchst in höheren Lagen, wo´s nicht plattiert ist, eh nix machen. 30cm sind auch mit 2.7er zu tief


----------



## LB Stefan (30. November 2012)

Gib mal bescheid wenn du wo hin radels... Ich hab auch Zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Hab noch keinen Plan. Kommt a weng drauf an wenn ich heut Nacht von der Werkl heimkomm und wenn ichs schaff ausfzustehen und wies dann draußen aussieht und wieviel C´s das es hat undundund

Aber so rumluschend wegen ein paar cm Schnee laß ich mich net abhalten...bis 30cm schalt ich ja netmal vom großen Kettenblatt bergauf runter...husthust...

G.


----------



## franzam (30. November 2012)

sagt der, der kein großes Kettenblatt hat 

naja, schreíbt mal rein, falls was zam geht!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Von wegen, an meinem Scot ist ein 48er
Jepp, wir schreiben mal rein...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (30. November 2012)

Fährst Du das uralt Gerät überhaupt noch?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2012)

Nööööö....das hat viel zu große Kettenblätter.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ... Schaut ja nach ganz schön viel Schnee aus hier ... Mehr als gedacht. Für Ski reichst aber sicherlich noch net ...

bin auf jedenfall mal wieder im Lande ... Wenn ihr fahrt, sagen .


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

Sonne .. Hmm ... Muss raus ...


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Sonne .. Hmm ... Muss raus ...



bei der Schneehöhe ists in den Hochlagen nix. War gestern Ri. Neualbenreuth unterwegs -30cm. Unfahrbar.
Am ehesten würde vll. Waldnaabtal gehen? Oder irgendeine Plempltour im Flachland. Wo ist egal.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ja, liegt scho net wenig Schnee. Wirst wohl recht haben, das nix gscheit geht.

Dann greift doch die okopf skitouridee  dafür ist's zwar zu wenig Schnee, aber die alten Ski werdens schon verkraften 

Schlitten geht auch noch net


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal n Schlitten raus gezogen. Sieht aber nur semioptimal aus. Zu wenig Platt getrampelt...


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

Warst im Wald ? Kösseine mit Schlitten wird Denk ich nur den Schlitten verkratzen


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd mal um TIR ne Runde Fahren. Forstwege und im Wald sollten hier zum Großteil funzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich werd's jetz dann mal mit Ski probieren  auf totales Flachland hab ich keinen Bock


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2012)

Jepp, plattier mal die Biketrails


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

Hätte jetzt auch ne Schneefräse...zum Singletrail rausfräsen

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2012)

Dann mach mal! Ich komm in 2Std. um das Ergebnis zu testen


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch ne Schneefräse...zum Singletrail rausfräsen
> 
> G.





Und hast das ICB bestellt ?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und hast das ICB bestellt ?



Sigsters, wolllt ich doch gestern Nacht spaßeshalber machen, dann hats net funktioniert gehabt. Ob das ein Zeichen ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

So, allen Luschunrufen zum Trotz geht jetzt trotzdem von Zuhause aus mal auf die Kösser

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

So, die letzten Helden des Mountainbikens sind zurück. Trotz angesagtem Nebel haben wir es doch gewagt, sogar bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, aufzubrechen ins Ungewisse.......usw usw.

Bedingungen waren ganz oke...ansich sogar gut
Spikes...hmmh...der Stefan hatte zwar keine, aber ich würd net ohne fahren wenn ich welche hätte...also ist schon eisig







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm schönes Bild 
Japp es war sagen wir mal grenzwertig ohne Spikes 
Werd wohl morgen mal welche aufziehen


----------



## franzam (1. Dezember 2012)

War auch unterwegs zum spielen. Perfekte Bedingungen für ohne Spikes  :


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

A Dirschnradrunde.
Apropo, wir sind doch mal bei dir so eine Runde gefahren wo ein großer Felsblock auf einem Waldlosen freien Feldstück stand!...wo war denn der???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm schönes Bild
> Japp es war sagen wir mal grenzwertig ohne Spikes
> Werd wohl morgen mal welche aufziehen



Hmm sag was wennst fährst ... Spikes wird allerdings schwierig 

Wo seid ihr runter? Ging der Hweg? Am okopf hat's net so ausgeschaut als könnt man die Wanderwege fahrn.

Skitourbedingungen warn gut  lag mehr Schnee als gedacht ... Zum Glück rennen die ganzen anderen skitourengeher die Piste hoch ... Im Wald/lifttrasse konnt ich schön meine Spur hochziehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sigsters, wolllt ich doch gestern Nacht spaßeshalber machen, dann hats net funktioniert gehabt. Ob das ein Zeichen ist
> 
> G.



Hehe ... Bin am überlegen  würds a weng Bürsten und dann so lassen


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2012)

da du eh nicht schwitzt würde das bei dir auch reichen. bei meinen salzausschüttungen hätte ich angst, dass es die oxidschicht durchdringt und mir dann der rahmen weg bröselt.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2012)

Da Fahrtwind kühlt, brauchst nur schneller fahren damit´st weniger schwitzt


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2012)

ich bin doch kein cc'ler mehr. bei mir gehts schon lange gemühtlich zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Bin am überlegen  würds a weng Bürsten und dann so lassen



Ich habs mal geordert...man muß ja mitreden können

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2012)

hmm ... schlimmer als das CorsairDisaster kanns ja kaum werden


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... schlimmer als das CorsairDisaster kanns ja kaum werden



Von der Funktion her dürfte es ohne Zweifel top werden...und da Lord Helmchen ja auch eins bestellt hat, wird man wohl automatisch auch den besten Dänpfer dafür erfahren

Hmmh...bei uns scheint die Post auch Sonntag zu kommen. Eben hat einer die neue Bike in den Briefkasten gesteckt

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2012)

Der wirds halt zuerst daheim gelesen haben


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Der wirds halt zuerst daheim gelesen haben



Hab ich mir auch als allererstes gedacht Wir könnten jetzt übrigens einen Kontest starten wer sein neues Teil zuerst hat

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, wer ist schneller? der Alubrutzler oder der Plastebäcker?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2012)

oh mei ... jetz wo der Designthread aktuell ist. alu gebürstet is gut 

farbe und design zu trennen ist mist. grosser mist is auch die designs mit unterschiedlichen farben zur schau zu stellen. unbewusst beeinflusst dann die farbe


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... jetz wo der Designthread aktuell ist. alu gebürstet is gut
> 
> farbe und design zu trennen ist mist. grosser mist is auch die designs mit unterschiedlichen farben zur schau zu stellen. unbewusst beeinflusst dann die farbe



Jepp, das wurde ja auch schon trelviarden mal gesagt, das zuerst Design zu wählen, absoluter Käse ist.
Anders rum wäre ja noch verständlich. Aber Designer und logisches Denken sind ja schon immer wie Wasser und Feuer....und seit L. da Vinvi scheinbar komplett ausgestorben.

Das das überall so ist sieht man ja schon an Franzam seiner aktuellen Warteschleife

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich da wählen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich da wählen soll



Nim mal Milk 3...dann wirds knapper 
Außerdem ist das schwarze Milk 3 mit der silbernen Schwinge eh das schönste

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2012)

hey, milk3 habe ich schon genommen. ihr könnt mir nicht alles nach machen!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hey, milk3 habe ich schon genommen. ihr könnt mir nicht alles nach machen!



Dachte, du bist der Typus der Rote Raute ankreuzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

hmm ... milk1 ... na egal .. hab eh net abgestimmt  

wart mer mal auf die farbe ... oder nichtfarbe


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... milk1 ... na egal .. hab eh net abgestimmt
> 
> wart mer mal auf die farbe ... oder nichtfarbe



Warten wir erstmal auf die Stelle wo der unsägliche Name hinkommt.
Mußt doch auch gleich mal drauf hinweisen das wir eindeutig für das IBC Design auf der Druckstrebe gestimmt haben

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal auf die Stelle wo der unsägliche Name hinkommt.
> Mußt doch auch gleich mal drauf hinweisen das wir eindeutig für das IBC Design auf der Druckstrebe gestimmt haben
> 
> G.



Wie solls denn überhaupt heissen?

Was treibst denn heute noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wie solls denn überhaupt heissen?
> 
> Was treibst denn heute noch?



1.: ICB

2.: Arbeiten

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

War grad bissi draußen: Zum Felsen rutschen wirds schön langsam zu glatt! 
Samstag wars noch super 

Übrigends, die erstn ham ihre Plastewürfel schon...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> War grad bissi draußen: Zum Felsen rutschen wirds schön langsam zu glatt!
> Samstag wars noch super
> 
> Übrigends, die erstn ham ihre Plastewürfel schon...



Machma Bild her

Dann könnmer ja mal zum Winterfelsenrutschen an die höheren Blöcke fahren

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10098480&postcount=9423


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10098480&postcount=9423


 
gibts das auch in schön ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

> gibts das auch in schön ?



 Ein klassischer Emän



G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

Also Donnerstag dann an den Felsen

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

bis Do sollen noch mal 20cm Schnee dazukommen! 


Und außerdem, ich hab meins ja noch nicht


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gibts das auch in schön ?



ich behalt ja vorsichtshalber mal meine anderen 23


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

20 cm ... mist ... hätt ich doch heut noch radlfahrn sollen

aber in rgbg kommt das sicher net so wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> bis Do sollen noch mal 20cm Schnee dazukommen!
> 
> 
> Und außerdem, ich hab meins ja noch nicht



Betrüger  ...20cm Neuschnee...ich brauchs nommal grün vor Weihnachten

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Dezember 2012)

Du wirst doch nich glauben, dass Deine IBC-Mähre noch diese Jahr kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

Nöö, aber die ist ja für März versprochen, aber würd mich net wundern wenns den ein oder anderen Monat eher da ist...und Ciub liefert ja für November versprochene Ware erst im April aus, so wie die meisten Bikehersteller

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Dezember 2012)

Japp, glaub jetzt ist langsam aber Sicher wieder Schlittenmodus gefragt...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

schlittenmodus ... hehe dafür beneid ich euch 
  @speedy ... na was macht das splitboard ?


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2012)

das was ich haben wollte ist mittlerweile ausverkauft 
nun will ich mir noch zwei anschauen, weil die unterschiedliche systeme haben. übernächste woche sollte es dann aber da sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

na dann pass auf das es überhaupt noch eins gibt ... soll ja diesen winter der absolute renner sein, so nen splitboard.

Bock auf schneerutschen ? Soll ja jetz schnee geben


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2012)

Ossis...immer etwas zu spät dran Aber sind ja warten gewöhnt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Dezember 2012)

lieber zu spät kommen. zu früh, gibt immer ärger mit der frau. 

der hype wird eh auf die burton boards gehen. ich werd mich sicher wieder für ein außenseiterbrett entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2012)

wenn man sich die pisten so anschaut wird das eine brett eh wieder von den doppelbrettern verdrängt


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2012)

auf den pisten können die machen, was sie wollen. hauptsache ich habe ein paar mal im jahr den unverspurten tiefschneehang.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2012)

Hehe ok ... 

Am WE Bock auf nen Tag Schnee? Aber magst ja im Winter keinen Lift


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

An alle Mitstimmer, wartet mal bis heute Abend mit der Wahl der Vorentscheidung. Ziel muß es sein dabei 3 farbige und ein Nichtfarbiges zur Endausscheidung zu bringen.
Ich muß da nämlich für jemanden eins besorgen und silber/schwarz wäre da auch gut und das scheints auf jedenfall in die Endwahl zu schafffen Da schwarz ja bei der Auswahl, durch 5 schwarze Modelle wenig Chancen hat

Also helft mir da jetzt einfach mal. Wer will denn schon so ein buntes Gemackel auf der Kösser sehen

Also notfalls auch farbig wählen, damit nur ein Nichtfarbiges zur Endwahl kommt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An alle Mitstimmer, wartet mal bis heute Abend mit der Wahl der Vorentscheidung. Ziel muß es sein dabei 3 farbige und ein Nichtfarbiges zur Endausscheidung zu bringen.


 
hehe das zeigt mal wieder wie man eine Abstimmung beeinflussen kann  alles ausser ne stichwahl is nen schmarrn. nen Sieger mit 28% is nicht zielführend.

aber egal. mir gefällt eh keins so richtig.

grün wär worst case. glaub nicht das das in realität schön ausschaut.

farbe 5 oder sw5 wär OK


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe das zeigt mal wieder wie man eine Abstimmung beeinflussen kann  alles ausser ne stichwahl is nen schmarrn. nen Sieger mit 28% is nicht zielführend.
> 
> aber egal. mir gefällt eh keins so richtig.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das SW5 in die Wahl der 4 zur Endauscheidung kommt...und eben möglichst als einzige Nichtfarbe. So bleibt die Chance auf nichts leuchtendes im Wald

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2012)

ach komm ... das is doch langweilig 

orange wär geil gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ach komm ... das is doch langweilig
> 
> orange wär geil gewesen



Jetzt fang net auch noch an Radfarben als langweilig zu bezeichnene. Das ist ja schon kaum bei den ganzen anderen Smartieswählern auszuhalten und das Hauptargument gegen schwarz...mittlerweile sogar gegen blau

Weil das würde ja bedeuten das es auch spannende Farben gibt....und hast du schon mal zu einer Radfarbe gesagt das sie spannend ist

Die Farbe Grün wird übriegens 2013 eh schon zur Trendfarbe und wer will schon ein Rad in Trendfarbe

British racing Green wie es bei Nicolai gibt, wäre ja noch aktzeptabel.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2012)

grün is mist ...

spannend würd ich eh net sagen ... wenn dann sprech ich von "interessant" 

ich glaub echt das ich das raw kauf und gar nix dran mach


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> ich glaub echt das ich das raw kauf und gar nix dran mach




Das ist auch mein Plan, einfach mal nix machen und schaun was passiert
Einen Steuersatz hab ich schonmal seit heut hier liegen, wäre ansich das einzige Teil, durch dieses neumoderne Maß, das ich nicht bei mir rumliegen hab ums aufbauen zu können.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ok ...
> 
> Am WE Bock auf nen Tag Schnee? Aber magst ja im Winter keinen Lift



ich bin jetzt erst mal für eine woche unterwegs, aber nicht in den bergen. dafür habe ich dann für weihnachten vorgesorgt.  da muss ich dann nämlich nirgens mehr hin und kann mich fast frei bewegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt erst mal für eine woche unterwegs, aber nicht in den bergen. dafür habe ich dann für weihnachten vorgesorgt.  da muss ich dann nämlich nirgens mehr hin und kann mich fast frei bewegen.



Bevor du abhaust kreuz mal silber an...ich brach das in der Endausscheidung.
Und falls du schon ne Farbe angekreuzt hast, machs wieder rückgängig

Und schönen Urlaub...und tu dir nicht weh

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Dezember 2012)

ey!! grün is spitze!!!grüüün!!! grüühüün!!! grün!




...aber "roh" is auch ganz gut...


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2012)

ich habe meine entscheidung zweck radelfarbe schon getroffen. der eman kann sich denken was ich genommen habe. 

ich bin ganz brav unterwegs, es sollte also nix passieren. das radel habe ich aber dabei.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt erst mal für eine woche unterwegs, aber nicht in den bergen. dafür habe ich dann für weihnachten vorgesorgt.  da muss ich dann nämlich nirgens mehr hin und kann mich fast frei bewegen.


 
da arbeitest jetz scho die pflichten von Weihnachten ab oder wie 

ansonsten ...
mit sw5 kann man sich abfinden ... aber das wär sehr sehr traurig wenns sowas langweiliges wird. na schaun mer mal.

aber der unterschied zu raw is dann nur marginal aus der ferne


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es SW5 wird. Ist iwie am langweiligsten. 
Mir würd aber auch #3  gefallen. 

Aber da es mir ziemlich egal ist da ichs eh nicht kaufen will... wo muss ich jetzt drücken...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es SW5 wird. Ist iwie am langweiligsten.
> Mir würd aber auch #3  gefallen.
> 
> Aber da es mir ziemlich egal ist da ichs eh nicht kaufen will... wo muss ich jetzt drücken...?



Ich muß es kaufen. Drückt echt bitte silber...und wie gesagt ihr habt ja idiotischerweise mehr Stuimmen. Also drückt bitte mit schwarzer und mit weißer Gabel...jede Stimme zählt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

PS: Man muß ja schon silber drücken, weil man scheinbar wieder versucht hier anders manipulativ was rumzureißen...oder einfach nicht nachgedacht hat bevor man das macht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Aber da es mir ziemlich egal ist da ichs eh nicht kaufen will... wo muss ich jetzt drücken...?



Danke

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2012)

Was braucht man für des Rad denn dann für nen Steuersatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

ZS56/ZS44

G.


----------



## Speci007 (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PS: Man muß ja schon silber drücken, weil man scheinbar wieder versucht hier anders manipulativ was rumzureißen...oder einfach nicht nachgedacht hat bevor man das macht
> 
> G.



So, Silber gestückt 

Ich bin zwar nicht Dein Kletterkumpel, aber kaufen darfst Du mir das schon auch


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ZS56/ZS44
> 
> G.



Für die Gabel aber ein normales 1 1/8 zu 1.5 tapered oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Für die Gabel aber ein normales 1 1/8 zu 1.5 tapered oder?



Ja Gabel normal tapered. Würde aber theoretisch auch eine 1.5 reinpassen, wenn jemand Steuersätze, bzw einen oberen davon, dafür herstellt, soweit ich gelesen hab.
Ansich ist es das Maß für das neue Tapered 2

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> So, Silber gestückt
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht Dein Kletterkumpel, aber kaufen darfst Du mir das schon auch



 Hast du auch schön für beide silbernen extra deine Stime abgegeben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, was denkst denn DU?
Für nen neuen Rahmen tu ich doch fast Alles


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich muß es kaufen. Drückt echt bitte silber...und wie gesagt ihr habt ja idiotischerweise mehr Stuimmen. Also drückt bitte mit schwarzer und mit weißer Gabel...jede Stimme zählt
> 
> G.



also das kleingedruckte mit dem Zusatz das schwarze und weiße gabel addiert wird ist schon absurd ...

das ganze wird immer absurder


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> also das kleingedruckte mit dem Zusatz das schwarze und weiße gabel addiert wird ist schon absurd ...
> 
> das ganze wird immer absurder



Absurd trifft das abgeben von mehr Stimmen in einer Endwahl und das Summieren noch dazu, ganz gut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2012)

grundsätzlich denk ich aber das das ganze dadurch offener wird und nicht farbe gegen keine Farbe abgestimmt wird. stellt sich nur die frage ob die Farbfraktion die Sache mit der Addition kapiert 

auf jedenfall hat alles farbige egal wie es ausschaut meine stimme


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> grundsätzlich denk ich aber das das ganze dadurch offener wird und nicht farbe gegen keine Farbe abgestimmt wird. stellt sich nur die frage ob die Farbfraktion die Sache mit der Addition kapiert
> 
> auf jedenfall hat alles farbige egal wie es ausschaut meine stimme



Du komm mir heim, du Endurotrendfarbenfahrer 
Ich hoffe natürlich das sies nicht kapieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2012)

ach komm ... das graue ding is wirklich net schlecht ... aber grau in grau mit schwarzer gabel is langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ach komm ... das graue ding is wirklich net schlecht ... aber grau in grau mit schwarzer gabel is langweilig



Ahhh...laaangweilig...sag dieses Wort nimmer...ahhhhhhh 
Du darfst natürlich für Grün stimmen...aber dann sollte ich nächstes Jahr schon eins bei uns mit dir drauf rumfahren sehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2012)

du kämpfst ja mit allen mitteln in dem thread.

und grün ... nie im leben würd ich auf sowas rumfahrn  blau wär schee ... aber das wirds ja net.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du kämpfst ja mit allen mitteln in dem thread.
> 
> und grün ... nie im leben würd ich auf sowas rumfahrn  blau wär schee ... aber das wirds ja net.



Also bleibt als Rückkehrschluß, das du Silber deine 2 Stimmen geben mußt, sonst mußte ja mit nem Grünen rumfahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr auf raw 

aber die diskussion im thread is scho richtig ... grün is eigentlich schlimm. sogar für mich zu progressiv


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich fahr auf raw
> 
> aber die diskussion im thread is scho richtig ... grün is eigentlich schlimm. sogar für mich zu progressiv



Hab gerade schon meine Versandbestätigung bekommen

Hast du überhaupt mitbekommen das du dann vorne ISCG05 hast, also das waste dir mal bei einem deiner Morhühnern besorgt hast und nach emänscher Klemptnermanier auf 03 umge...formt hast
Und hinten unsäglichen PM180....aber glaube das haste jetzt auch schon?!?
Und natürlich X12, aber dein aktuelles Laufrad läßt da umstöpseln

G.


----------



## Landus (7. Dezember 2012)

So, silber ist gewählt, hoffentlich wirds das auch. 

Bei dem Preis könnte man schon schwach werden


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab gerade schon meine Versandbestätigung bekommen
> 
> Hast du überhaupt mitbekommen das du dann vorne ISCG05 hast, also das waste dir mal bei einem deiner Morhühnern besorgt hast und nach emänscher Klemptnermanier auf 03 umge...formt hast
> Und hinten unsäglichen PM180....aber glaube das haste jetzt auch schon?!?
> ...


 
das YT würd ich sicher net zerreissen. Lyrik vom corsair. Rest wohl neu . evtl. mit 1 x 11

wenn ich so drüber nachdenk, dann machts eigentlich keinen sinn nur den rahmen zu kaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das YT würd ich sicher net zerreissen. Lyrik vom corsair. Rest wohl neu . evtl. mit 1 x 11
> 
> wenn ich so drüber nachdenk, dann machts eigentlich keinen sinn nur den rahmen zu kaufen



Eben, da wärste mit nem Komplettrad wesentlich billiger dran Außerdem hättest du endlich mal eine Shimanobremse

Edit: Hmmh, jetzt hätte das schöne Langweilig ja sogar wieder die Nase vorne, wäre nicht dieses Zusammenzähldisaster


Also strengt euch mal an und sagt euren Freunden sie sollen silber Wählen. Wenn sillber gewinnt geb ich jedem der mit mir fährt dieses Jahr einen Kaffee, ein Limo, einBier oder was anderes auf der Kösser oder wo anders aus  


G.


----------



## RolandMC (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn sillber gewinnt geb ich jedem der mit mir fährt *dieses Jahr *einen Kaffee, ein Limo, einBier oder was anderes auf der Kösser oder wo anders aus
> G.



PPff dieses Jahr. Dieses Jahr werd ich die Rocky Fichtls wohl nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> PPff dieses Jahr. Dieses Jahr werd ich die Rocky Fichtls wohl nicht mehr sehen.



Puhh, eigentlich hab ich ja nächstes gemeint, aber so könnt ich ja glatt aus dem Schneider sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (8. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wählen. Wenn sillber gewinnt geb ich jedem der mit mir fährt dieses Jahr einen Kaffee, ein Limo, einBier oder was anderes auf der Kösser oder wo anders aus
> 
> 
> G.



So Silber ist gewählt...

Das dunkle grün ginge ja auch noch, aber naja...
ma will ja net aussehn wie ein Waidmann


Mein neues wird allerdings nicht so unbunt...
(wenn denn der neue Rahmen endlich mal fertig is... der erste versendete ist leider unauffindbar bei DHL verschollen )

Kommen aber fast nur schwarze Anbauteile dran


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2012)

da wird ja jetzt mit allen mitteln gekämpft .... ich hab übrigends mit 2 Logins farbig gewählt


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Farbe wirds...



"Gschmackssach" Sagt der Affe und beißt in die Seife


----------



## Landus (9. Dezember 2012)

Komische farbkombi, sieht zwar schon ganz nett aus, die frage ist halt wie lange man das sehen kann.


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Dezember 2012)

Geile Farbkombi  !
Ist halt was außergewöhnliches, aber langweilig kann jeder !


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2012)

Naja, würd jemand mit einem Golf mit der Glänzehallblaufarbe ankommen, dann würd jeder sagen "Wassn das fürne Schwuchtl"
Warum sollte es bei einem Fahrradrahmen anders sein

Langweilig...

G.


----------



## franzam (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MisterCool (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Rahmenfarbe richtig gut, und dann noch die Gabel in orange wie die Wippe


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, würd jemand mit einem Golf mit der Glänzehallblaufarbe ankommen, dann würd jeder sagen "Wassn das fürne Schwuchtl"
> Warum sollte es bei einem Fahrradrahmen anders sein
> 
> Langweilig...
> ...



Sei doch nicht beleidigt. Ich finde diese Farbgebung mit oranger Wippe recht gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. Dezember 2012)

Naja, Rahmen blau und der Rest schwarz würd ich noch tolerieren. Aber vll.noch 4 verschieden Rottöne zum blau...


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Dezember 2012)

Wippe, Gabel usw. solln doch schwarz werden oder hab ich das falsch verstanden???

Mir gefällt das Blau jetzt net so richtig, ist mir ein wenig zu knallig und ne spur zu türkies

Allerdings wär so ein 601 in Blau (aber dunkler) mit oranger Wippe und sonst schwarzen Anbauteilen scho a wos gwen für mein Vadda sein Buam


----------



## RolandMC (9. Dezember 2012)

verschiedene Rot oder Orangetöne wären der Supergau zum Blau.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> verschiedene Rot oder Orangetöne wären der Supergau zum Blau.



Von wegen, das reimt sich ja...und was sich reimt ist gut, oder net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2012)

Blau  ... SIEG  ...erinnert mich an das sx Trail das ich mal wollte und dann später dachte ... Zum Glück hab ich's net gekauft


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Dezember 2012)

Blau... hmm irgendwie die blödste aller Farben und nichtfarben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2012)

Hellblau lakiert wäre ja nur 43.72 P0zent so schlim

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Dezember 2012)

Blau und gelb!

und dann bei EDEKA ins Angebot


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hellblau lakiert wäre ja nur 43.72 P0zent so schlim
> 
> G.



Na es wird ja auch noch ne normalversion geben 

Hauptproblem is aber eh die Entscheidung das Ding zu eloxieren... Farbiges eloxieren schaut beim radl selten geil aus


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ... Das yt 2013 ... 12.12.12 ... Soll ich probieren eins zu bekommen  
Jetz wo ich das carverdings net gekauft hab


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Dezember 2012)

Is auf jeden Fall mal wieder ne mega Preisansage bei der Ausstattung


Allerdings wird die YT Seite wieder gnadenlos überlastet sein


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na es wird ja auch noch ne normalversion geben
> 
> Hauptproblem is aber eh die Entscheidung das Ding zu eloxieren... Farbiges eloxieren schaut beim radl selten geil aus



Hauptproblem ist das die meisten Eloxal net als schwarze Schutzschicht, sondern als farbiges Optikgimmick sehen

Warum kaufst dir keins, ist doch die Farbe geworden die du gewählt hast

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich war nur gegen die graue Tristess  glaub net, das die viele von den blauen Dingern verkaufen werden 

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum man die Themen elox oder Pulver, Farbe und Design getrennt abgestimmt hat. Das führt dann dazu das so nen Mist rauskommt. 
Und der Abstimmmodus hat sein übriges getan. Aber ich denk mal carver wollte das so, um jetz machen zu können was sie wollen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2012)

Was hast denn du auf deinem Ht für eine Kettenblatt/Ritzelkombo drauf?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2012)

Willst singlespeed machen  

15er stahlritzel und 33er alukettenblatt, dazwischen is ne halflinkkette


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt ein 17er und ein 19er bestellt, aber mit einem 36Blatt. Dann haut das schon hin

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Dezember 2012)

In welcher Größe hast dir denn das IBC Bike eigentlich bestellt?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2012)

Ell

g.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Dezember 2012)

bei wie viel groß?
wann bekommt ihr die rahmen? also ungefähr so?


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab jetzt ein 17er und ein 19er bestellt, aber mit einem 36Blatt. Dann haut das schon hin
> 
> G.


 
was hastn vor? reaper?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was hastn vor? reaper?



Ne, ich veränder doch meinen 14speeder net

Für mein Leichtcarverfully

Pohh, Schlittenbedingungen eben von der Kösser runter waren richtig gut

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2012)

so, wieder in der internetverfügbaren zone angekommen. die alten leute verschmähen dies ja doch recht deutlich.


zur carver farbenwahl: mir gefällts und das war auch das was ich mir gewünscht habe. kaufen werd ichs wahrscheinlich aber nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2012)

@LB Popefan: Und gings Lifttrassencountry am Oko?? War heute am Hempel BC´n...puh schon noch etwas weich der Schnee. Aber mit meinem Snowboarder, den ich dabei hatte, gingen dann schon ein paar Linien nach der ein oder anderen Abfahrt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2012)

Du fährst mit snowboardern ?  
Oko ging soweit ganz gut. 
Im BC lag genügen pauder rum nur spurentechnisch musste man bissl Pionierarbeit leisten... 

Was geht des WE weng? 
Wetter ist ja iwie recht doof


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Jaja, diese Snwobaorder...kaum wirds eben kommen sie nimmer weiter
Ja Wetter heut ist wirklich doooof...bin planlos 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

Uhhhh, warst du schonmal draußen  ....war grad vor der Tür ...und ich habs Auto heut Nacht draußen stehen lassen ... oh mei

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Tipp. Mit Hammer und Meissel geht dieser komische Überzug wieder runter. 

Hab grad Info bekommen dass auch kössaine nicht zum Schlittenfahren taugt. Sind wohl noch zu wenige unterwegs gewesen.  und des wo jetzt langsam aber sicher spikewetter wird...


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2012)

Werd mal as WaNaTa erkunden wie dort die Lage ist. Vermutlich aber auch eher bescheiden.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2012)

Mit bike oder zu fuß ?


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Dezember 2012)

Zu Fuss


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spass und pass auf, stellenweise ist es noch ar...glatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp. Mit Hammer und Meissel geht dieser komische Überzug wieder runter.
> 
> Hab grad Info bekommen dass auch kössaine nicht zum Schlittenfahren taugt. Sind wohl noch zu wenige unterwegs gewesen.  und des wo jetzt langsam aber sicher spikewetter wird...



Hmmh...das wäre ja blöd wenns keiner weiter ausgetreten hätte seit Mittwoch und jetzt dann alles anfriert.
Aber es hat doch seit Mittwoch nimmer wirklich geschneit und da gings wirklich recht gut mit dem Schlitten!!!

Verdammt hätte ich vorner h reigeschaut wäre ich mitgegangen...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Uhhhh, warst du schonmal draußen  ....war grad vor der Tür ...und ich habs Auto heut Nacht draußen stehen lassen ... oh mei
> 
> G.



Bin heut früh vor der Haustüre fast umgekommen ... Krass dieses Glatteis


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2012)

War grad 15km unterwegs. Absolut bescheidene Verhältnisse. Matsch, Eis, wegbrechende Spuren etc. 
Ne richtige Schinderei! Ausserdem brechen z.Z. immer noch ein paar Baumspitzen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> War grad 15km unterwegs. Absolut bescheidene Verhältnisse. Matsch, Eis, wegbrechende Spuren etc.
> Ne richtige Schinderei! Ausserdem brechen z.Z. immer noch ein paar Baumspitzen



Hattest ja bestimmt einen Helm auf ......und Schinderei ist bei euch Fitbolzen doch eher ein positiver Ausdruck, oder

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2012)

jep, nur mit Helm 
Fit? war mal vor laaangeeer Zeit.
Aber wie hat es ein LB J. gesagt: Ausdauer kannst auch trainieren wennst ins Alter kommst und motorisch es nicht mehr so gut geht


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2012)

Sachen sagen die Leute...unfassbar

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetz geht's aufwärts


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2012)

ich würds eher für abwärts nehmen


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja vorher muss ja irgendwie nauf


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt ist der......hmmmh......rot
Nix Plastedruckstrebe???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (17. Dezember 2012)

Wow, heiße Farbe 

Binn mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt 

Die Schweißnähte sehen nicht nach Plastik-Hinterbau aus...


----------



## RolandMC (18. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Jetz geht's aufwärts



 Bin gespannt aufs Komplettbike.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2012)

Japp geiles Ding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (18. Dezember 2012)

allerdings hätte ich gleich einen verbesserungsvorschlag für den rahmen: besorge dir dichtscheiben für die lager, besonders das untere am tretlager sieht mir danach aus, als könnte da schnell dir die freude daran vergehen.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Dezember 2012)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin gespannt aufs Komplettbike.


 
Na und ich erst



speedy_j schrieb:


> allerdings hätte ich gleich einen verbesserungsvorschlag für den rahmen: besorge dir dichtscheiben für die lager, besonders das untere am tretlager sieht mir danach aus, als könnte da schnell dir die freude daran vergehen.


 
Ach das denke ich nicht, werden schon vernünftig gedichtete Lager eingebaut sein, zumindest schaun se net nach 0815 aus...
Und wenn, dann ist so ein Normlager ja schnell und kostengünstig gewechselt.

Ausserdem wasch ich ja normal net mitn Hochdruckreiniger



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt ist der......hmmmh......rot
> Nix Plastedruckstrebe???


 
Ich hab doch gesagt es wird net unbunt
Hoff du nimmst mich trotzdem mal zum spielen mit
So kann ich scho im finsteren Wald net so leicht verloren gehen 

Nee... Die Plastedruckstrebe brauch ich net unbedingt...



Landus schrieb:


> Wow, heiße Farbe
> 
> Bin mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt
> 
> Die Schweißnähte sehen nicht nach Plastik-Hinterbau aus...


 
Bisschen 3M Plastik ist schon dran...

Morgen sollten auch mein Steuersatz und die Huberbuchsen noch eintrudeln und dann wird zusammengebaut

Den Vivid muss ich noch ent-Stickern...
Wahnsinn, was für unansehnliche Decals man designen kann...


----------



## speedy_j (19. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ach das denke ich nicht, Werden schon vernünftig gedichtete Lager eingebaut sein, zumindest schaun se net nach 0815 aus...
> Und wenn, dann ist so ein Normlager ja schnell und kostengünstig gewechselt.
> 
> Ausserdem wasch ich ja normal net mitn Hochdruckreiniger



ich habe dich gewarnt, du darfst dich dann aber nie mehr beschweren wenn es mal klemmt!  sind halt erfahrungswerte...

das problem ist, dass die lager für hohe geschwindigkeiten vorgesehen sind. dann sind sie auch ziemlich dicht. beim rad machen sie aber nicht mal einen drehwinkel von 90° und dann im verhältnis auch sehr langsam. 
dabei kommt es auch gar nicht auf den hochdruckreinier drauf an, sondern den ständigen beschuss im tratlagerbreich vom hinerrad mit dreck etc. der wandert irgendwann dann da rein.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich habe dich gewarnt, du darfst dich dann aber nie mehr beschweren wenn es mal klemmt!  sind halt erfahrungswerte...
> 
> das problem ist, dass die lager für hohe geschwindigkeiten vorgesehen sind. dann sind sie auch ziemlich dicht. beim rad machen sie aber nicht mal einen drehwinkel von 90° und dann im verhältnis auch sehr langsam.
> dabei kommt es auch gar nicht auf den hochdruckreinier drauf an, sondern den ständigen beschuss im tratlagerbreich vom hinerrad mit dreck etc. der wandert irgendwann dann da rein.



Sowas kommt höchsten bei Intensschrott oder Rahmen aus Dunkeldeutschland vor




> Den Vivid muss ich noch ent-Stickern...
> Wahnsinn, was für unansehnliche Decals man designen kann...



Ja die 2013er RS Sachen sind schon teilweise schockierend

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2012)

hmm liegt daheim noch schnee im wald (für die Felle würd scho reichen  )? ... voller mist dieses wetter. 

Da weiß ich ja gar net mit was ich mich die Weihnachtswoche beschäftigen kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm liegt daheim noch schnee im wald (für die Felle würd scho reichen  )? ... voller mist dieses wetter.
> 
> Da weiß ich ja gar net mit was ich mich die Weihnachtswoche beschäftigen kann.



Ja liegt noch genug von der weißen Pampe

Die Ane fragt obst Sülwester mit auf einen einsamen Berg im Fi oder Sta gehst Sie hat immernoch kein INet.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sowas kommt höchsten bei Intensschrott oder Rahmen aus Dunkeldeutschland vor



beim intense muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. da habe ich von anfang an dann sehr gute und leider auch teure lager eingebaut. geholfen hat es nicht. von daher mein einwand. beim zoniradel gibt es keine probleme, da sind dichtscheiben verbaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> beim intense muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben. da habe ich von anfang an dann sehr gute und leider auch teure lager eingebaut. geholfen hat es nicht. von daher mein einwand. beim zoniradel gibt es keine probleme, da sind dichtscheiben verbaut.



Beim Fanespopanes dürften aber normale Rillenkuchllacher verbaut sein. Da braucht man ja so Dichtscheiben net.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich heut dann doch noch erbarmt mal auf den Oko zu radeln um die Lage zu chekkn
Schmiererweg geht sehr gut, aber Wanderweg geht garnet. Verbindung außerhalb öffentlicher Straßen nach Fleckl nicht, bzw nur 50% vorhanden
Morgen sollte aber Piste ganz gut nach 16 Uhr abgehen, wenns denn wirklich diese ominösen 2 Grad kälter wird

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm liegt daheim noch schnee im wald (für die Felle würd scho reichen  )? ... voller mist dieses wetter.
> 
> Da weiß ich ja gar net mit was ich mich die Weihnachtswoche beschäftigen kann.



könntest dir höchstens wieder was von lego-technik schenken lassen...obwohl, des beschäftigt idich ja höchstens eine nacht lang

ich könnt dir auch unsern zwerg in die hand drücken, was hältst davon  ?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> könntest dir höchstens wieder was von lego-technik schenken lassen...obwohl, des beschäftigt idich ja höchstens eine nacht lang
> 
> ich könnt dir auch unsern zwerg in die hand drücken, was hältst davon  ?



Hehe ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkh92RWOhgQ&sns=em"]Murmelachterbahn - YouTube[/nomedia]

Für die Besichtigung des Neuankömmlings müss mer mal nen Termin vereinbaren


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2012)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> könntest dir höchstens wieder was von lego-technik schenken lassen...obwohl, des beschäftigt idich ja höchstens eine nacht lang
> 
> ich könnt dir auch unsern zwerg in die hand drücken, was hältst davon  ?



mmh, komischerweise ist so nen  Zwerg durchaus gut als Beschäftigung. Fast besser als Lego Technik und iwie erfüllender 
Aber für Eman?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (19. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Murmelachterbahn - YouTube
> 
> Für die Besichtigung des Neuankömmlings müss mer mal nen Termin vereinbaren



oh, ich bin übrigens seit ner woche ein paar kilometer näher an regensburg dran...muss ich dir auch mal schreiben!

aber wart mer mal sonntag ab...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja liegt noch genug von der weißen Pampe
> 
> Die Ane fragt obst Sülwester mit auf einen einsamen Berg im Fi oder Sta gehst Sie hat immernoch kein INet.
> 
> G.



Bin im Lande  

-> wenn die Welt nicht untergegangen ist, es nicht kalt ist und es nicht regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2012)

wenn ihr alle ins Fi oder Sta latscht, is es aber alles  anderes als einsam


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2012)

im sta gibts soviele felsen  soviele können da gar net hinlatschen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Eben, drum heißt er ja StaWo ...da kennt sich wieder mal einer net aus

So jetzt erstamal mim Stefan ne Runde blitzeisrollern und Skifahrer moppen

G.


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2012)

wo gabs denn Blitzeis?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> wo gabs denn Blitzeis?



Wenns nach 2 Wochen Plusgraden uber Nacht endlich richtig gefriert, dann kann man das schon als Blitzeis benennen

Liegt schon noch genug Schnee um sein Rad anzulehnen und die Piste ist ja mal abartig gut gegangen Also alles was ich mir gedacht hätte aber net das sie bis runter gar so genial funktioniert
Jetzt wären die Bedingungen für ein Massenstartrennen







G.


----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat, wars ne einmalige Gelegenheit heuer


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat, wars ne einmalige Gelegenheit heuer



Kommt drauf an wieviel das es morgen schneit...danach ist ja nur noch Frost angesagt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Tsss....ich revediere...die Wettermenschen wissen auch net was sie für einen Trend vorgeben sollen. Vor 4Stunden stand noch vor jeder Zahl ein Minus die nächsten 6 Tage ab übermorgen. Man kann sich doch net innerhalb so kurzer Zeit um im Schnitt über 8C° vertun

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Dezember 2012)

jep morgen bis 10l Niederschlag und am Sonntag zw. 25 und 50l 

Egal, obs als Schnee oder Regen kommt, Eisbiken dürfte vorbei sein


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> jep morgen bis 10l Niederschlag und am Sonntag zw. 25 und 50l
> 
> Egal, obs als Schnee oder Regen kommt, Eisbiken dürfte vorbei sein




Naja, für morgen haben sie ja jetzt richtiges Blitzeis angesagt
Und wenn man bedenkt das es die letzten 10Tage so warm war ohne das recht Schnee am Oko fehlt...glaub jede Vorhersage ist eine 50 50 Sache

Auf der Piste waren auch richtig schöne Bedingungen, also auch schifahrmäßig. So als ob nie schlechtes Wetter gewesen wäre.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2012)

Japp das mit der PIste kann ich mal so bestätigen... 
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich morgen meine Kurzski raus hol und mal nochmal bissl Oko-liften tu...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp das mit der PIste kann ich mal so bestätigen...
> Bin schon am überlegen ob ich morgen meine Kurzski raus hol und mal nochmal bissl Oko-liften tu...



Sind aber eigentlich auch ganz gute Langskibedingungen...hmmh...wobei man weiß nie wie der Schnee in der Trasse aussieht.
Ich werd mal meinen Wecker stellen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind aber eigentlich auch ganz gute Langskibedingungen...hmmh...wobei man weiß nie wie der Schnee in der Trasse aussieht.
> Ich werd mal meinen Wecker stellen
> 
> G.



Gut gut..  Bin morgen auf jeden Fall ab 7 Uhr wach 
Meld dich mal nachdem du wach geworden bist... oder auch davor


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Gut gut..  Bin morgen auf jeden Fall ab 7 Uhr wach
> Meld dich mal nachdem du wach geworden bist... oder auch davor



Wach bin ich ja schon immer früher. Aber mein Fleisch siegt meistens über den Geist, wenns darum geht aus dem Bett zu steigen Aber ich werd mein bestes geben

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wach bin ich ja schon immer früher. Aber mein Fleisch siegt meistens über den Geist, wenns darum geht aus dem Bett zu steigen Aber ich werd mein bestes geben
> 
> G.



Edit: bin erst mal um 9 Uhr bei meinem Bruder... Also vor 11 bin ich auch nicht ähhh verfügbar


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, für morgen haben sie ja jetzt richtiges Blitzeis angesagt
> Und wenn man bedenkt das es die letzten 10Tage so warm war ohne das recht Schnee am Oko fehlt...glaub jede Vorhersage ist eine 50 50 Sache
> 
> Auf der Piste waren auch richtig schöne Bedingungen, also auch schifahrmäßig. So als ob nie schlechtes Wetter gewesen wäre.
> ...



Wenn soviel Regen kommt, wie am Sonntag angesagt, dann wird's wohl das grünste Weihnachten seit langem .... Mistwetter


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Edit: bin erst mal um 9 Uhr bei meinem Bruder... Also vor 11 bin ich auch nicht ähhh verfügbar



Jetzt hab ich mich extra qualvoll mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht aus dem Bett geschält

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2012)

Guten morgen.. 
Hmm was würdest denn machen wollen? Zur Not könnt ich des Andere schon verschieben...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Guten morgen..
> Hmm was würdest denn machen wollen? Zur Not könnt ich des Andere schon verschieben...



Hmmh....so ab zirka 9 30/45 rum so ca 3h a wengerl Ski rutschen  Oder siehts draußen zu schlecht aus..so genau hab ich noch net rausgeschaut...da is noch net soviel los

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm es schneit grad relativ arg... 
Schneerutschen.. Hm ja okay von mir aus? Dann tu ich des mit mein Bruder auf morgen verschieben.... 
Soll ich dich abholen? 9.35 bei dir?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm es schneit grad relativ arg...
> Schneerutschen.. Hm ja okay von mir aus? Dann tu ich des mit mein Bruder auf morgen verschieben....
> Soll ich dich abholen? 9.35 bei dir?



Ohh...des wäre supa...machen wir des so....9:37,5Uhr 
Ich nehme die Kurzen mit...


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2012)

Okee ich nehm die mediumlangen mit


----------



## Tobi555 (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Liegt schon noch genug Schnee um sein Rad anzulehnen und die Piste ist ja mal abartig gut gegangen Also alles was ich mir gedacht hätte aber net das sie bis runter gar so genial funktioniert
> Jetzt wären die Bedingungen für ein Massenstartrennen
> 
> 
> ...


 

Habts ihr eigentlich einen extra Winterdienst für die Forstautobahnen??? 
Schaut richtig einladend aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm es schneit grad relativ arg...
> Schneerutschen.. Hm ja okay von mir aus? Dann tu ich des mit mein Bruder auf morgen verschieben....
> Soll ich dich abholen? 9.35 bei dir?



hmm und ich muss arbeiten 

morgen müssts aber nochmal gehen denk ich (mit Fellen). gebt mal Meldung wieviel schnee noch rumliegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Habts ihr eigentlich einen extra Winterdienst für die Forstautobahnen???
> Schaut richtig einladend aus.



Berge mit Wirtshäusern oder großen BR 3 Türmen sind immer geräumt

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2012)

Bist scho wieder daheim, oder warst noch nicht draußen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Bist scho wieder daheim, oder warst noch nicht draußen?



Grade heim gekommen. 7mal reicht beim ersten Mal mit richtigen Skiern...zumindest für meine Beine
Muß ja jetzt auch noch bis um 3e in Wun sein zum Bouldern

G.


----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2012)

Werd jetzt mal ne kleine XC-Runde drehen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

@LBPopefan: Erzähl.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Dezember 2012)

Was habt ihr denn angestellt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

Als ob wir was anstellen würden...tss. Er sollte nur seine neusten Forschungsergebnisse seiner heutigen Expedition nachreichen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2012)

Also:

@ OLB Eman: Skifahren am Oko ging ganz gut. Ist alles fest gefroren. Lifttrasse hmm schwierig theoretisch würde es eine Linie geben auf der man bis zur Mittelstation fahren kann, theoretisch findet man die aber nicht. Zum hoch laufen liegt aber noch genug weißes zeugs rum.

@ LB Jörg: Hat ja auf der Kössaine auch nochmal 5 cm neuen Powder her gehauen und es ist drunter schön fest gefroren. Es geht also so mittelmäßig. Net wirklich gut aber auch nicht schlecht. Ob H-Weg geht kann ich net sagen. Wär nicht so ganz klar. Gefühlt aber eher nicht.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2012)

Weils grad so schön passt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lKN6Bdvgvus#!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

Der Link geht net...zumindest hier Fallste heute mal raufdüst auf die Kösser, dann sag bescheid wies gangen ist

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir geht der link. 
Glaub ich habe heut meinen faulen Tag. 
Aber falls du voller Tatendrang steckst und unbedingt was machen willst kannst mir ja mal Bescheid geben. Vielleicht lass ich mich noch zu etwas überreden


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der link.
> Glaub ich habe heut meinen faulen Tag.
> Aber falls du voller Tatendrang steckst und unbedingt was machen willst kannst mir ja mal Bescheid geben. Vielleicht lass ich mich noch zu etwas überreden



Sportastefan hat einen faulen Tag
Ja schaumer mal wann ich hier fertig bin....und wie dann so die Gesamtwetterlage aussieht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

So ... Heut Nacht schnell die Bindung draugeschraubt .... Schaun mer mal  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sportastefan hat einen faulen Tag
> Ja schaumer mal wann ich hier fertig bin....und wie dann so die Gesamtwetterlage aussieht.
> 
> G.



Momentan regnet es


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Heut Nacht schnell die Bindung draugeschraubt .... Schaun mer mal  Anhang anzeigen 242789
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Neue Schi.. in ungemustert  

in welcher Länge hast se denn??


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

171 cm 

Fühlen sich ganz gut an 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2012)

Bist wohl schon unterwegs?? In heimischen Gefilden?


----------



## MisterCool (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So ... Heut Nacht schnell die Bindung draugeschraubt .... Schaun mer mal



Gab's da nicht zwei gleiche Bretter, musstet Du mischen?  Na ja, solange sie zumindest gleich lang sind, es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

Siehste doch, er ist gerade über dem Grindstone

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

Scheinen die neuen XX 11Fachski von Sram zu sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

@ Stefan ... Japp ... Wollt die Ski mal probieren ... Is ja heut relativ sicher der letzte Tag wo das noch geht 
Piste is jetz schon sehr weich. Schneefressender Nebel liegt auch schon in der Luft 

Geh Nachmittag dann mit Fellen hoch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

Ui, da kann ich ja gukkn ob ich den Eman auf einer der Wäbcäms sehen kann...Stasijörg...hehe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Gab's da nicht zwei gleiche Bretter, musstet Du mischen?  Na ja, solange sie zumindest gleich lang sind, es geht



Das passt scho ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui, da kann ich ja gukkn ob ich den Eman auf einer der Wäbcäms sehen kann...Stasijörg...hehe
> 
> G.



Da brauchst aber NebelCams 

Zu den Ski noch ... Bin dieses Jahr viel mit den alten Foils gefahrn und auch einige leihski und hab gesehen das ich net unbedingt nen kleinen radius bzw. nen klassischen Ski...

Noch wichtiger war ne leuchtrote Unterseite ... Das schaut geil aus beim Carven wenn der Schnee rot leuchtet

Na is eh so schwierig wie beim radlfahrn .. Das is jetz das äquivalente 160mm Ding ... Also der Ski für alles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Noch wichtiger war ne leuchtrote Unterseite ... Das schaut geil aus beim Carven wenn der Schnee rot leuchtet




Eben, man muß ja Prioritäten setzen Könntest evtl noch ein paar Leuchtdioden einarbeiten um den Effekt zu verstärken

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

So albern wie die blinkenden Turnschuhe die es vor langer zeit mal gegeben hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So albern wie die blinkenden Turnschuhe die es vor langer zeit mal gegeben hat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Die gibts schon immernoch Wie weich ist denn die Piste wirklich...isse radtauglich???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

Radtauglich ... Schwer zu sagen, aber eher net. Auch wenn's geht bremst der Schnee vermutlich sehr stark da er schwer is.
Ich würds net machen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Radtauglich ... Schwer zu sagen, aber eher net. Auch wenn's geht Brems der Schnee vermutlich sehr stark da er schwer is.
> Ich würds net machen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh manno, dabei gings doch vorgestern bei gleichen Temps so gut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

Na dann geht's heut vielleicht ja auch  hab ja geschrieben das es schwer einzuschätzen is ... Ich weiß ja auch net was dir Spaß macht. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann geht's heut vielleicht ja auch  hab ja geschrieben das es schwer einzuschätzen is ... Ich weiß ja auch net was dir Spaß macht.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jetzt hab ich eben schon gedacht du stehst vor der Wäbcäm und schreibst ne SMS...aber der Typ hat ein Bügelbrett als Rutschzeug

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2012)

Jetz regnets 

Bin Grün gelb angezogen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jetz regnets
> 
> Bin Grün gelb angezogen
> 
> ...



Verdammt, hab einen in klein schon mit gelber Hose gesehen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Hmmmh....wenn ich net wüßte das wir bei dem Wetter auch Rad fahren gehen, dann würd ich glatt sagen das die, die jetzt noch am Oko auf der Wäbcäm skifahren, etwas belämmert sind

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, so ziemlich ferdich!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10163692&postcount=1939


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hehe, so ziemlich ferdich!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10163692&postcount=1939



Schönschön Würde die Druckstrebe noch gegen Kettenschlag schützen....und mußtest wohl schon was schweißen dran

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schönschön Würde die Druckstrebe noch gegen Kettenschlag schützen....und mußtest wohl schon was schweißen dran
> 
> G.


 

Hehe, danke...

Die ist schon geschützt sowie der ganze Hinterbau 
0,4mm starke 3M Lackschutzfolie...
Sollte reichen...

Wieso schweißen?
Wegen dem Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe...

Passt super drauf...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hehe, danke...
> 
> Die ist schon geschützt sowie der ganze Hinterbau
> 0,4mm starke 3M Lackschutzfolie...
> ...



Ne, wegen dem Tisch an dem das Rad lehnt

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2012)

Nene, wär aber meine leichteste Übung


----------



## Landus (24. Dezember 2012)

Schickes Radl, macht sehr Neidisch Hat das jetzt eigentlich schon die verstärkten Druckstreben?

Achja, hübsche Werkstatt, sag nicht, dass das bei dir zu Hause ist


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2012)

Da wäre mir die Werkstatt fast lieber als das Bike


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Da wäre mir die Werkstatt fast lieber als das Bike



Apropo Bike...er hat seins Was macht denn deine Plaste

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2012)

Liegt im Büro rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

In welchem??? ...in deinem oder irgendwo bei Ziub

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2012)

Meinen


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinen





Naja, der Schnee ist weg. Dann laß mal deine Verwandschaft und des ganze Gschwattel links liegen und wir gehen morgen ein paar Bilder im Bikebouldergebiet machen

Machme Bild von...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2012)

Such den Schnee am okopf  ....

 
Nordpiste war richtig schee zu fahrn ... Nen geiles Gefühl unter den Ski ... Fast wie im Frühjahrsfirn  muss ich morgen früh nochmal hin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Schnee ist weg. Dann laß mal deine Verwandschaft und des ganze Gschwattel links liegen und wir gehen morgen ein paar Bilder im Bikebouldergebiet machen
> 
> Machme Bild von...
> 
> G.



bin morgen im wilden Osten und übermorgen arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> bin morgen im wilden Osten und übermorgen arbeiten



Ausreden alles Ausreden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ausreden alles Ausreden
> 
> G.



Beamten und Siemensianer ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Beamten und Siemensianer ...



Blablub muß auch am 26. und 27. abwerkeln

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2012)

Und ich darf nicht arbeiten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und ich darf nicht arbeiten
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Send from my KönigstigerPhone using Tapatalk

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2012)

Kann nix sehen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kann nix sehen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Besser so, auf jedenfall würdest du den Beweis sehen das auch Smilies mit Blut gefüllt sind

Jetzt gibts doch die 2 anderen Carver IBC in aktzeptablen Farben, aber absolut inaktzeptabler Ausstattung...zumindest gilt das fürs IBC3. 1000Euro mehr und lediglich die Schaltung besser, bzw. eigentlich nur teurer...also eigentlich nur die Laufräder besser

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Dezember 2012)

Landus schrieb:


> Schickes Radl, macht sehr Neidisch Hat das jetzt eigentlich schon die verstärkten Druckstreben?
> 
> Achja, hübsche Werkstatt, sag nicht, dass das bei dir zu Hause ist


 
Hehe danke, aber ich glaub beim ersten richtigen Kratzer muss ich weinen

Die Druckstreben sind schon die verstärkten.

Doch doch, ist schon net schlecht wenn man mal hinter die Garage gehen kann...
Praktisch nötig für den täglichen Broterwerb. 



franzam schrieb:


> Da wäre mir die Werkstatt fast lieber als das Bike


 
Hehe, ich hab beides


----------



## franzam (25. Dezember 2012)

ach übrigens, Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachten!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

Dann wünsch ich mal zurück....

.....und warte weiter auf das ominöse Foto des ominösen Rades im ominösen Büro

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2012)

Jaaa frohe Weihnachten auch von mir an alle ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Besser so, auf jedenfall würdest du den Beweis sehen das auch Smilies mit Blut gefüllt sind
> 
> Jetzt gibts doch die 2 anderen Carver IBC in aktzeptablen Farben, aber absolut inaktzeptabler Ausstattung...zumindest gilt das fürs IBC3. 1000Euro mehr und lediglich die Schaltung besser, bzw. eigentlich nur teurer...also eigentlich nur die Laufräder besser
> 
> G.



Na was hätten sie denn groß anders machen sollen ... Find schon das das so ok ist. Das das IBC2 das "vernünftigste" ist, ist durch das Projekt logisch.
Beim teueren brauchst halt was drüber mit bling bling ...
Obs nun nen BOS Fahrwerk sein hätt müssen keine Ahnung (aber auf die deville lass ich nix kommen) und besser als fox sowieso  ... dazu 1x11 und der LRS ... Find ich scho ok. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na was hätten sie denn groß anders machen sollen ... Find schon das das so ok ist. Das das IBC2 das "vernünftigste" ist, ist durch das Projekt logisch.
> Beim teueren brauchst halt was drüber mit bling bling ...
> Obs nun nen BOS Fahrwerk sein hätt müssen keine Ahnung (aber auf die deville lass ich nix kommen) und besser als fox sowieso  ... dazu 1x11 und der LRS ... Find ich scho ok.
> 
> ...



Besser wäre gewesen 1 IBC und 3 unabhängige Carver, so das es das mittlere Modell in einer nichtbäbihellblauen normalmenschenkompatiblen Farbe geben würde

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja das wär ne Möglichkeit gewesen 

Ansonsten auch von mir frohe Weihnachten 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt noch schnell 2 Abfahrten und dann aber flux heim zu deiner Gans

Soderla und ich ab ins Wellertal...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Dezember 2012)

Hm wellertal ist bestimmt gut heut. Wetter ist ja perfekt. 
Viel Spass!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich wär heut gar net auf die Idee gekommen radl fahrn zu wollen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich wär heut gar net auf die Idee gekommen radl fahrn zu wollen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Bin viel zu lang nimmer richtig Radel gefahren. Da braucht man net auf die Idee kommen, weil man eh nur aufs richtige Wetter wartet
Sonst wäre ich heut am Rudolfstein zum Klettern.

Pohhh...bin ich jetzt fertig...sind auch fleißig bis nach Selb geradelt...pohh herleg 



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

standardrunde? wie wars?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> standardrunde? wie wars?



Anstrengend  Die ersten 10km absolut schneefrei, im Wellertal selber sau kalt und vereist Da zieht irgendwie alle Kaltluft rein, oder so ähnlich.
Je weiter man Richtung Selb kam desto mehr Schnee lag zumindest in den Schattenstücken...in Sonnenpassagen natürlich warm und schneefrei.
Nach 20km erst der Umkehrpunkt...arrg...wenn ich das gewußt hätte

Aber alles zu 100% fahrbar Man hat nie wirklich gefroren, weils echt immer genial war wie durch eine Wand in die Warmluft zu fahren hatten bis zum Schluß perfektes Wetter, in Arzberg beim Andy hats dann angefangen zu tröpfeln Konnten die Schlechtwetterfront in der Sonne ja schon 10km vorm Ende sehen

Resumee: Geile Tour, aber mein Arsch tut weh

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie war Richtung Selb immer mehr schnee ... warum auch immer.

jetz is das schöne wetter eh vorbei und der letzte schnee wird jetz vom regen gefressen ... args...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> irgendwie war Richtung Selb immer mehr schnee ... warum auch immer.
> 
> jetz is das schöne wetter eh vorbei und der letzte schnee wird jetz vom regen gefressen ... args...



Und Wind geht auch noch recht heftig. Bin schon gespannt wies morgen Früh...hmmmh...Vormittag aussieht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

viel grüner kanns ja nimmer werden 

werd die tage mal das banshee zerlegen ... welche farbe solls bekommen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> viel grüner kanns ja nimmer werden
> 
> werd die tage mal das banshee zerlegen ... welche farbe solls bekommen ?



Hmmh...vielleicht schwarz...oder Stealth Elox

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2012)

also schwarz elox mit weiss finde ich schick


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2012)

na schwarz ist es ja schon 

ich denk eher an orange  

oder grau und die grünen umlenkhebel so lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na schwarz ist es ja schon
> 
> ich denk eher an orange
> 
> oder grau und die grünen umlenkhebel so lassen



Dieses Jahr ist doch blau die Trendfarbe Ohrosch war vor 2 Jahren

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Anstrengend  Die ersten 10km absolut schneefrei, im Wellertal selber sau kalt und vereist Da zieht irgendwie alle Kaltluft rein, oder so ähnlich.
> Je weiter man Richtung Selb kam desto mehr Schnee lag zumindest in den Schattenstücken...in Sonnenpassagen natürlich warm und schneefrei.
> Nach 20km erst der Umkehrpunkt...arrg...wenn ich das gewußt hätte
> 
> ...




gibts da vernünftige Trails? oder muss man viel auf der Strasse orgeln?

Gib bitte mal ne kurze Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> gibts da vernünftige Trails? oder muss man viel auf der Strasse orgeln?
> 
> Gib bitte mal ne kurze Wegbeschreibung.



Ist dem Andy sein Heimgebiet. Ich würd bei dem Abbiegewirrwar schon nach 5min nimmer wissen woh ich hin müßte. Also soviel zum Thema Wegbeschreibnung
Trails..hmmh..ist am ehesten vergleichbar mit der klassischen Walbnaabtaltour.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

waldnaabtal müsst aber auch gehen denk ich . wellertal find ich persönlich nicht so lohnend. geht halt immer realtiv früh und ist besser als nix zu machen.

hmm ... bin jetz am überlegen ob ich zum bullhead-kaffeetrinken kommen kann. nur kaffeetrinken geht net ... aber ski wird wohl südseitig nur noch mit graswachs und erdfellen funktionieren . Der Schnee muss wirklich ganz weg ... krass


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Heut kannste ja auch 5mal auf Zeit die Piste hochlaufen...die Chance das sie den Lift heut noch anschmeißen liegt doch eher unter 50%

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

lift is zu ... geil 

sofort losrenn ....


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

dann bis 15:00 zum Kaffee  ... thx für die liftinfo


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Oh mei 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> lift is zu ... geil
> 
> sofort losrenn ....



Hmm also bei uns regnets und des nicht zu wenig... 
Na trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

Na, ganz trocken wars net . Hab vom 11:30 bis 11:40 im Auto gewartet bis ich aussteigen konnte. Man könnt sagen das es wie aus Eimern geregnet hat . Regenradar war dann aber relativ positiv und ich hab's gewagt. Zur Sicherheit hab ich aber das iPhone im Auto gelassen ... verträgt ja Wasser net so gut 

War dann ganz ok ... Bin 3mal die Nordpiste runter die echt schön zu rutschen war, fast wie im Firn, also geil . 
Als ich dann auf der Südseite (teilweise such den Schnee) zum bullheadhouse runter bin, hat's mich dann doch noch abgeregnet. 

Winterfeeling hatt ich heut aber net grad  ... Warn aber netmal viele tourengeher unterwegs , also geil ruhig am Berg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Aus Eimern regnet es nicht, aus Eimern schüttet es in der Regel

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aus Eimern regnet es nicht, aus Eimern schüttet es in der Regel
> 
> G.



Ok ... Na im Winter regnet es halt aus Eimern


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt bis zur letzten Schraube alle Teile zusammen...kommt doch ein 34 Ritzel vorne drauf, wie du zumindest in HD im Videobereich auf dem Video erkennen kannst




G.


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2012)

Und der Rahmen..?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Der liegt gerade am Mond zur ganz speziellen Mondstaubbeschichtung. Die muß einen Monat direkt auf der Mondoberfläche einwirken. Und dann wird er bei der nächsten Apollomission wieder mit auf die Erde gebracht.

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2012)

Oh mei! Hast Du eine Verschiebung im Raum-Zeitkontinuum?
Du wartest also auf einen Stahlrahmen, der vor 1972 geschweißt und auf den Mond vergessen wurde?
Mmh, dann passen aber Scheibenbremsen auch nicht. Hätte aber noch ein paar U-Brakes für Dich


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Tja, du und der Rest der Meschheit wissen nur nichts davon das die Apollomissionen geheim weitergegangen sind. Mein Rahmen wurde mit der Apollomission 142 nach oben geschickt und wird natürlich mit Mission 143 wieder mitgenommen.
Ihr wißt ja scheinbar von der großen Mondstation auf der Rückseite des Mondes auch nichts

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich weis aber das Apollo 142 den Mond verfehlt hat und aufm Mars landen wird


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann bekomm ich ja nen roten Rahmen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2012)

Ende 2014


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ihr wißt ja scheinbar von der großen Mondstation auf der Rückseite des Mondes auch nichts
> 
> G.



von der weiß seit dem Film "Iron Sky" ja jeder


----------



## franzam (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann bekomm ich ja nen roten Rahmen
> 
> G.



Mit Namen "Curiosity"


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Laaaaaangweilig....schreibt mal was

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2012)

<---- Kugelachterbahn aufbaut


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> <---- Kugelachterbahn aufbaut



Was ist das??? dein Weihnachtsgeschenk??? Mach mal ein Video

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Dezember 2012)

funktioniert noch net ... hab jetz ne zeitlang mitm 3-fach looping gekämpft


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Mußt supraleitende Kugeln nehmen und die Bahn etwas runterkühlen...geht viel besser 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub er hat vergessen n Strom anzuklemmen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich glaub er hat vergessen n Strom anzuklemmen



Bei Kugel sollte er Drehstrom nehmen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2012)

Wegen morgen... 
ich würd glaub ich morgen mal ne kleine Runde drehen. Will aber gegen Mittag schon wieder daheim sein. 

Waldnaabtal wär doch ganz okee mit kleiner Kaffeepause zum Schluss.


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wegen morgen...
> ich würd glaub ich morgen mal ne kleine Runde drehen. Will aber gegen Mittag schon wieder daheim sein.
> 
> Waldnaabtal wär doch ganz okee mit kleiner Kaffeepause zum Schluss.



Morgen ist Freitag, da müssen anständige Leute (leider) mind. bis Mittag arbeiten 
Geht Samstag was?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Morgen ist Freitag, da müssen anständige Leute (leider) mind. bis Mittag arbeiten
> Geht Samstag was?



....oder Schlafen da, weil sie erst früh von der Arbeit heimkommen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Dezember 2012)

Tz tz tz immer diese fadenscheinigen Ausreden


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....oder Schlafen da, weil sie erst früh von der Arbeit heimkommen
> 
> G.



Fährst nachmittag?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Fährst nachmittag?



Wohl eher net, die Ane müßte heute Nacht bei mir eintrudeln. Dann muß ich nach dem Aufstehen Mittach, erstmal mein Geschenk auspacken ...und die verschiedenen Weihnachtsbräuche des Fichtelgebirges der Auswertigen beibringen und dann wirds ja schon wieder dunkel

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtsbräuche nennt man das jetzt?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Na die verschiedenen Tänze um den Weihnachtsbaum halt, die Kinder in einen Sack stecken und knüppeln und das ganze Zeug halt....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> funktioniert noch net ... hab jetz ne zeitlang mitm 3-fach looping gekämpft



Ja was issn jetzt???...klappts???....Videobeweiß???

G.


----------



## franzam (27. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sollte er mal einen Kugelblitz fabrizieren


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht hat er das und ist verpufft...es ist so ruhig hier

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Video ...

http://youtu.be/wx3I-lnkADY


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Damit warst du also die letzten Stunden beschäftigt Was es nicht alles gibt
Und was war der Fehler bei 1:30

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Damit warst du also die letzten Stunden beschäftigt Was es nicht alles gibt
> Und was war der Fehler bei 1:30
> 
> G.


 
Da das ganze nicht wirklich stabil ist musst da schon ne weile rumspielen bis jede Bahn so ist wie sie sein soll. Also das die beiden Kunststoffschienen immer den richtigen Abstand und Neigung haben und die Kugel immer die richtige Geschwindigkeit.

Der Looping ist Hyperempfindlich.

Was der Fehler war ... zu hohe Kugelgeschwindigkeit in der Weiche durch zu starke Neigung . Nein seh grad das das was anderes war


----------



## speedy_j (28. Dezember 2012)

oh mei, mit was du dich alles beschäftigen kannst 

so, seit letzten freitag hab ich längere aufstiegshilfen. hoch zu ist es jetzt wirklich top, bin allerdings noch nicht von der berg ab option begeistert. konnte aber auch bisher am schnee liegen. samstag war es noch relativ gut, mittwoch nur noch zum jammern. vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann wieder kälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

splitboard oder ski?

wie schauts eigentlich in den echten Bergen aus? hat da das warme Wetter auch so zugeschlagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Und warum habt ihr keine leuchtenden farbenfrohen Klamotten an

Die Schuhe schauen schon sehr nach diesen Bügelbrettrutscherschuhen aus

G.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Dezember 2012)

splitboard, erkennt man doch eindeutig an der bindung. mit ski komm ich doch im leben nicht den einfachsten hügel runter. nachdem schon wieder ein föhnsturm wütet, würde ich mal sagen, dass es oberhalb von 2k noch nicht so wild mit der schmelze ausschaut. unterhalb dürfte das pulver aber eine andere schneeform angenommen haben. es ist derzeit schlicht weg zu warm und es regnet zu weit rauf.


----------



## speedy_j (28. Dezember 2012)

lebensbejahende farben hatte wir doch früher nicht und auf jeden trend springt der westpole doch eh nicht auf.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

immerhin is die jacke blau


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2012)

Hmm feines Teil. Ist aber irgendwie spiegelverkehrt wie des in dem anderen Video??
Kann man des wohl ihndiwieduel aufbauen?? 

oh mei Berge... Ich darf gar net dran denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Dezember 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ... vielleicht wird es ja irgendwann wieder kälter.



Ja nachm Weltuntergang solls so um die -270 Grad bekommen. Eigentlich kann ichs kaum noch erwarten aber langsam glaub ich nimmer recht dran... 
Die Mayas haben schlecht gerechnet... Haben wohl die ganzen Schaltjahre vergessen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm feines Teil. Ist aber irgendwie spiegelverkehrt wie des in dem anderen Video??
> Kann man des wohl ihndiwieduel aufbauen??
> 
> oh mei Berge... Ich darf gar net dran denken



Gibt wahrscheinlich mehrere Versionen. Individuell aufbauen würd scho gehen, aber sicher sehr lange dauern 

Berge Hmm ... Warum darfst net dran denken


----------



## franzam (28. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, glaub damit kann man sich tatsächlich Stunden um die Ohren schlagen


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Hehe, glaub damit kann man sich tatsächlich Stunden um die Ohren schlagen



Japp... Is ne schöne Spielerei und netmal teuer 

 @stefan, bist scho radlfahrn ?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Morgen ist Freitag, da müssen anständige Leute (leider) mind. bis Mittag arbeiten
> Geht Samstag was?



Samstag könnt mer scho rollen  Wetter schaut ganz ok aus

Oder / und heut Nachmittag ... Werd irgendwo im Flachland Rollen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Dezember 2012)

so bin da.  

weiss netmehr wie das mit dem Radln geht, das stand etz knapp 8 Wochen lang während des Umzugs in der Garmischer Boulderhalle am Dachboden...

Was geht Silvester? Wie siehts da mit den heimsichen Bräuchen aus?

Eman, dir muss ich auch noch dein Weihnachtsgeschenk iwi zukommen lassen Wie schauts Ende Januar mit dem FR-WE in Gap aus mit dir?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> so bin da.


 




Kilkenny schrieb:


> weiss netmehr wie das mit dem Radln geht, das stand etz knapp 8 Wochen lang während des Umzugs in der Garmischer Boulderhalle am Dachboden...


 
oh mei 



Kilkenny schrieb:


> Was geht Silvester? Wie siehts da mit den heimsichen Bräuchen aus?


 
mit ner schneewanderung wirds schwierig 



Kilkenny schrieb:


> Eman, dir muss ich auch noch dein Weihnachtsgeschenk iwi zukommen lassen Wie schauts Ende Januar mit dem FR-WE in Gap aus mit dir?


 
oh ... hab doch kein Geschenk  ... mir is auch nix unsinniges mehr eingefallen 

das andere ... oh vergessen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach und was ich schon immer sagen wollte, ich bin ein kleiner Doofi...ouh jetzt ist es raus......


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und auf welchen Felsen gehmer rauf??? Hätte schon ein paar zur Auswahl
Diesmal gibts vielleicht sogar Sicht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Ach und was ich schon immer sagen wollte, ich bin ein kleiner Doofi...ouh jetzt ist es raus......



das wissen wir doch..aber ich bin noch ein viel größerer Doofi


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2012)

Man sollte sich immer abmelden wenn man vom Puter weggeht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man sollte sich immer abmelden wenn man vom Puter weggeht
> 
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man sollte sich immer abmelden wenn man vom Puter weggeht
> 
> G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2012)

@Jörg: welche e13-Kettenführung war des, die du gesucht hast?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

Heut evtl. 11:15 wnaabtal zum Wassertreten. 
 @stefan... Hast gar net erzählt wie nass es war


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

Unser Plastikradlfahrer hat sich krankgemeldet :-o also widerrufe ich wnaabtal 

Sonst wer ne Idee / Bock oder sonstwas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Dezember 2012)

mir wern heut fahren - aber der andere is noch net aus seinem Kämmerlein rausgekommen  bin schon beim zweiten Kaffee


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2012)

Also Waldnaabtal braucht man eher Gummistiefel und ne Axt 

Hab mich nicht weiter getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also Waldnaabtal braucht man eher Gummistiefel und ne Axt
> 
> Hab mich nicht weiter getraut



Ok, thx für die Info, da braucht mer also net hin


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil werd heut jetzt dann nur bissl daheim rum rollern.
Muss um 14.00 auf ne Beerdigung.. Puhh zum Glück net meine eigene 
Elchtiert sich also nicht was großartig anzufangen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Also Waldnaabtal braucht man eher Gummistiefel und ne Axt
> 
> Hab mich nicht weiter getraut



Blos wegen der paar Äste und dem hauch Nässe biste net weitergefahren...unglaunlich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Elchtiert



Aha


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

Soderla, die coolen Leute fahren jetzt erstmal von Neusorg auf die Kösseine rauf...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, die collen Leute fahren jetzt erstmal von Neusorg auf die Kösseine rauf...
> 
> G.



was sind denn colle Leute ? ... haha  aber macht das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (29. Dezember 2012)

Soderla, die collen Leute fahren jetzt erstmal von Neusorg auf die KÃ¶sseine rauf... 
Ihr seid die wahren Heldenð


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr jetz mal ne uncolle langweilige flachland forstautobahnrunde ... reine verzweiflungstat


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich fahr jetz mal ne uncolle langweilige flachland forstautobahnrunde ... reine verzweiflungstat



Was sind uncolle Leute Die coolen Leute, wie es schon oben steht, waren heute heldenhaft im Backcountry mit dem Rad unterwegs.

G.


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> flachland forstautobahnrunde ...



Tssss..du Untenrumfahrer


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Was sind uncolle Leute Die coolen Leute, wie es schon oben steht, waren heute heldenhaft im Backcountry mit dem Rad unterwegs.
> 
> G.


 
na ich sags mal so... kennst sicher scho 

was ist, wenn die dummen nicht schlau genug sind zu erkennen, daß sie dumm sind?

also auch die uncoolen nicht cool genug sind, um zu erkennen, daß sie uncool sind


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

Wo warste denn fahren...haste neue brauchbare Erkentnissen sammeln können. Waren selber auch nur unterhalb des Schneebereichs unterwegs 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2012)

War Mittag mal im Steinwald unterwegs. Also Forstwege sind ziemlich viele geräumt worden und somit jetzt frei und gut fahrbar. 
Trails... Bin nur mal den von der Senke über die Kuppen zum Waldhaus Gefahren. Also vom Turm kommend. Der geht im Prinzip nicht. Ist ne Spur drin auf der es gehen würd ist aber zu schmal und fussstapfig als dass man gut fahren könnt.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> War Mittag mal im Steinwald unterwegs. Also Forstwege sind ziemlich viele geräumt worden und somit jetzt frei und gut fahrbar.
> Trails... Bin nur mal den von der Senke über die Kuppen zum Waldhaus Gefahren. Also vom Turm kommend. Der geht im Prinzip nicht. Ist ne Spur drin auf der es gehen würd ist aber zu schmal und fussstapfig als dass man gut fahren könnt.



Ja so hab ichs mir schon gedacht im Stawold Elchshore und so müßte gut gehen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2012)

Japp, stimmt des könnt grad so unter der Schneegrenze bzw. Fahrbaren Schneegrenze liegen. 

Hmm iwie hatte man das Gefühl dass es heute oder gestern Nacht so nen Zentimeter geschneit hat. Konnte ganz frische Spuren in den Schnee auf der forststrasse fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2012)

elchshore ... na teilweise lag heut sogar im flachland also auf so 500m mehr schnee im wald als man denken würd. 

war heut wie im frühling ... -> frühlingsgefühle ... irgendwie schee. aber ich will jetzt winter !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja so ist's mir die Tage a dauernd gegangen. 
Irgendwie weiss man nicht in man sich freuen oder ärgern soll.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> elchshore ... na teilweise lag heut sogar im flachland also auf so 500m mehr schnee im wald als man denken würd.
> 
> war heut wie im frühling ... -> frühlingsgefühle ... irgendwie schee. aber ich will jetzt winter !!!



Das Bild mit der Ane war in der Elchgegend auf ungefähr obere mittlerer Höhe Elchshore. Ist ja Südhang und immer ein Winterbouldergebiet, da wars im Wald voll schneefrei

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

Heut wer radlfahrn? Irgendwie hab ich net so wirklich Bock. Winter wär schöner


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2012)

Hmm mir gehts wie dir... So richtig Lust hab ich a net aber bissl raus will ich schon.

Da aber noch net wirklich was funktioniert werd ich denk ich mal nur so weng rum rollern...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Rum trinkt man, den rollert man net 
Bekomme nur im Wirtshaus heut was mittag zu essen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm mir gehts wie dir... So richtig Lust hab ich a net aber bissl raus will ich schon.
> 
> Da aber noch net wirklich was funktioniert werd ich denk ich mal nur so weng rum rollern...


 
Na dann programmier ich heut halt noch a weng rum. Hab die letzte Zeit in Delphi programmiert, da ist es am Anfang immer nen Kampf in C zu programmieren . Die Syntaxfeinheiten können da schon nerven.

Irgendwann kann mein uC jetz dann SMS senden .

abgesehen davon...
am 01.01.13 wer bock auf schneerutschen? da ist es immer sehr ruhig am ochsenkopf


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

mit der Ruhe am Okopf ists vorbei  ... ich will Sturm


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

Oh mei, sollten die heut net alle im Rotmaincenter sein ihre Geschenke umtauschen Na vielleicht schieben die ja den restlichen Schnee von der Piste 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, sollten die heut net alle im Rotmaincenter sein ihre Geschenke umtausch Na vielleicht schieben die ja den restlichen Schnee von der Piste
> 
> G.


 
ja ... die sollen alle daheim bleiben ... 

der übliche wahnsinn halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (30. Dezember 2012)

> der übliche wahnsinn halt.



Das nennst Du Wahnsinn?

Nee, das hier ist Wahnsinn


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aus wie Rom !


----------



## MisterCool (30. Dezember 2012)

Na klar, erkennt man an der Qualität der Strassen 





Genau das Richtige für einen Fully
Sorry, jetzt ist Schluss mit OOT


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Das nennst Du Wahnsinn?
> 
> Nee, das hier ist Wahnsinn


 
hehe ... na ich denk mal beim Anstehen am Lift unten ists noch schlimmer und enger


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm mir gehts wie dir... So richtig Lust hab ich a net aber bissl raus will ich schon.
> 
> Da aber noch net wirklich was funktioniert werd ich denk ich mal nur so weng rum rollern...




Hab die Ane alleine ins Wirtshaus geschickt und war auch ein bissle rumroller. Hab auch einen neuen Haustürfreeriedeboulder freigelegt Jetzt warten schon 2 auf die Befahrung

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann programmier ich heut halt noch a weng rum. Hab die letzte Zeit in Delphi programmiert, da ist es am Anfang immer nen Kampf in C zu programmieren . Die Syntaxfeinheiten können da schon nerven.
> 
> Irgendwann kann mein uC jetz dann SMS senden .
> 
> ...



Was tust denn schon wieder rum programmieren?? 
Hat die Rollerbahn wohl nen µC drin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2012)

ne wenn ne kugel fehlt muss doch ne Alarm SMS gesendet werden


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne wenn ne kugel fehlt muss doch ne Alarm SMS gesendet werden



Stell die gesamte Konstruktion einfach auf eine Waage und schließ dein Zweiteifon einfach dorten an

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2013)

Hey, Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!


----------



## Speci007 (1. Januar 2013)

Hallöchen,

Ich wünsche allen Lettenschwestern u. Lettenrüdern ein schönes neues Jahr, mit viel Flow u. ohne Verletzungen.  

LG

Thomas


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2013)

Japp ... Happy New Year  und bleibt Mutter Erde fern


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

@ Für die ersten Lästermäuler die mir 2013 begegnet sind...und ist doch schon 2010 gewesen


Edit:Mußte nommal löschen, fehlt ein Schnitt 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

Gleich...es lädt noch hoch 

G.


----------



## franzam (1. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gleich...es lädt noch hoch
> 
> G.



Nachwirkungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

Jetzt konvertiert es....als Videos religiös wären


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

So jetzt aber: @ Für die ersten Lästermäuler die mir 2013 begegnet sind...und ich hab mich doch eingetragen...und und ist doch schon 2010 gewesen




G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Nachwirkungen?



Hehe, ein wenig im Hals...war gestern Abend, bzw. heut Nacht da oben recht windig 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Januar 2013)

Hmm gsunds Neues euch allen!!
Ich glaub ich versteh net um was es geht...?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm gsunds Neues euch allen!!
> Ich glaub ich versteh net um was es geht...?



Ist ja für Innenseiter ...für die, die die Raketen am höchsten auf deiner Straßenseite, bzw. Steinwaldseite geschossen haben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2013)

oh mei  ... voll unspektakulär


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei  ... voll unspektakulär



Eben, drum hab ichs ja verworfen ...aber ich seh das mal als Kompliment
Hauptsache Erstbefahrung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Soderla, hab meinen Überschlag mit neuem Helmdellchen gleich am Anfang des Jahrer absolviert. Jetzt kann ich wieder sorglos den Rest von 2013 fahren

Und die Farbe des Trailgrauens scheint dieses Jahr Textmarkerneongrün zu sein

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2013)

Trailgrauen?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Trailgrauen?



Die diesjährige Farbe Bäume zu markieren konnte ich bewundern
Hat wohl von Rosa auf Leuchtgrün gewechselt

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2013)

Mist, muss ich schon wieder neue Dosen kaufen 


Wo wollns denn schon wieder den Wald kaputt machen?
War grad meinen Haustrail freischneiden- war aber Windbruch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Mist, muss ich schon wieder neue Dosen kaufen
> 
> 
> Wo wollns denn schon wieder den Wald kaputt machen?
> War grad meinen Haustrail freischneiden- war aber Windbruch.



Windbruch ist schon übel, besonders was dicke Äste angeht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2013)

Schnäppchen ... sogar nochmals reduziert ...  

http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-angebot_der_woche


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schnäppchen ... sogar nochmals reduziert ...
> 
> http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-angebot_der_woche





Da bekomme ich ja 2 völlig unreduzierte blaue Carver und kann noch für fast einen Thausender Urlaub machen

Wenns um 5888 Euro reduziert ist und 5888 Euro kostet, dann würde es ja....ganz schön viel kosten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, hab meinen Überschlag mit neuem Helmdellchen gleich am Anfang des Jahrer absolviert. Jetzt kann ich wieder sorglos den Rest von 2013 fahren
> 
> Und die Farbe des Trailgrauens scheint dieses Jahr Textmarkerneongrün zu sein
> 
> G.



Hmm besser ein Dellchen im Helm als im Köpfchen 

War heut unter anderem kurzfristig mal am Mt.Snow und muss sagen das die Bedingungen recht gut waren. Ging sogar über den Nusshart recht gut.
Sind Bedingungen wos grad so noch ohne Spikes geht...   mit Spikes würd man sich aber besser fühlen.

Hmm welche Felgen hast du jetzt für deinen Laufradsatz gekauft? Die ZTR Flow Ex oder ohne EX?
Und wieso hast genau die Felge genommen und keine z.B. Mavic EN 521 oder andere??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm besser ein Dellchen im Helm als im Köpfchen
> 
> War heut unter anderem kurzfristig mal am Mt.Snow und muss sagen das die Bedingungen recht gut waren. Ging sogar über den Nusshart recht gut.
> Sind Bedingungen wos grad so noch ohne Spikes geht...   mit Spikes würd man sich aber besser fühlen.
> ...



Im unteren Kösserraum war es so das der Schnee auf den Loipen so hart war, das man richtig leichtfüßig drauf fahren konnte. Ab der Mitte Kösserhöhe liegt in Schattenregionen der von der Loipe geplättete Schnee noch.
Morgen solls ja wieder regenen....unten

Mußt mir keinen Laufradsatz kaufen, hatte noch einen Mavic Crossline rumliegen. Hatte ich mir mal ohne ihn zu brauchen bestellt, weils den zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis mal rausgeworfen haben
Dachte mir nur, irgendwann brauchste mal sowas

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2013)

Ah okee okee okee. Hm dacht du hast dir jetzt vor 2 Monaten irgend was gekauft?

Ja am Schneeberg wars ähnlich, teilweise rigtig gut gefroren und auch schön gerollert.

Wie bist denn am arbeiten morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schnäppchen ... sogar nochmals reduziert ...
> 
> http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-angebot_der_woche



schlimm ist ja eigentlich, dass es für den preis noch nicht mal eine verstellbare sattelstütze dazu gibt. die scheinen wohl einen trend verpennt zu haben.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ah okee okee okee. Hm dacht du hast dir jetzt vor 2 Monaten irgend was gekauft?


 
Des war meinereiner...

Hope Pro 2 Evo SP mit ZTR Flow EX...

Für meine Fanes...


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schlimm ist ja eigentlich, dass es für den preis noch nicht mal eine verstellbare sattelstütze dazu gibt. die scheinen wohl einen trend verpennt zu haben.


 
Nee die machen doch nur den Liteviller Gewichtsfetischisten Trend mit...



Aber so a Bike ohne Variostütze 
Die ham echt an Vogel...


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Januar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des war meinereiner...
> 
> Hope Pro 2 Evo SP mit ZTR Flow EX...
> 
> Für meine Fanes...



Ah du warst des...
Hm und wieso hast dich für die ZTR Flow Ex entschieden??


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Januar 2013)

geht jetz der Trend voll in richtung dritter Laufradsatz?? ... die Flow is doch absoluter ForumsMainstream, die kann man scho aus dem Grund net kaufen .

Liteville ... na der Preis hat mich schon ein wenig erschreckt. Für den Preis muss es eigentlich scho selbst bergauffahrn .


----------



## franzam (2. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich ja 2 völlig unreduzierte blaue Carver und kann noch für fast einen Thausender Urlaub machen
> 
> Wenns um 5888 Euro reduziert ist und 5888 Euro kostet, dann würde es ja....ganz schön viel kosten
> 
> G.



800% verdienst? 

Lyrik, XO, ztr: lauter Billigschrott!


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ah du warst des...
> Hm und wieso hast dich für die ZTR Flow Ex entschieden??


 

Hm des is a gute Frage

Rel. leicht, Tublessfähig, ausreichend breit und recht stabil solln se ja auch sein...

Was allerdings wichtiger war, ich hab den LRS zu nem sehr guten Kurs (fast) genau so bekommen wie ich nen haben wollt.


AAh Mainstream...
Papperlapapp

Ich hab noch keinen mit Flow EX auf meinen Heimattouren getroffen

Als 2. LRS hab ich noch einen mit Mavic EX729


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2013)

Hm okay, hab schon gedacht ich hab hinsichtlich der Felge was nicht mitbekommen... 

Heut... hmmm war grad mal draußen, da hats geschneit 
Des Wetter weiß im Moment a net was es will.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da bekomme ich ja 2 völlig unreduzierte blaue Carver und kann noch für fast einen Thausender Urlaub machen
> 
> Wenns um 5888 Euro reduziert ist und 5888 Euro kostet, dann würde es ja....ganz schön viel kosten
> 
> G.



Bin etwas erstaunt, dass man die Seite von ft-bikes so einfach aufrufen kann. 
Dachte immer, das geht nur mit dem Nachweis eines erfolgreich abgeschlossenen Studium der Zahnmedizin. 

Bleibt weiterhin zu hoffen, dass die Bikes mit mehr Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut sind wie deren Werbetexte.
Zitat: _Laufräder von Panchowheels mit DT240s und ZTR Flow machen Alles mit, von Bikepark bis Vertride-*Trage*tour._

Dass der Laufradsatz sogar *Trage*touren aushält ist gut zu wissen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Ja Tragetouren sind schon sehr belastend fürs Laufrad, die ständigen Seiteschläge wenn es gegen die Felswände an Engstellen schlägt

@LB Sefan: Du hattest wohl in Erinnerung das ich 1 vorderes Laufrad vor zirka 2 Monaten gekauft hab
Und das was ein ZTR Flow EX. Hab das genommen weils das breiteste in der Gewichtsklasse war und ich nicht genau das was ich wollte gefunden hab. 
Würde aber für hinten kein Flow nehmen, sondern bei gleichem Gewicht lieber ein Supra30 oder etwas schwerer, aber immernoch leicht, ein Supra D. 
Die sind nicht gar so angsteinfößend filligran an den Flanken und es gehen zum Andren die Reifen leichter rauf und runnter
Und ich muß heut garnet werkeln

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2013)

Ah genau... wusst doch dass da was war... 

Hm hm hm ich bin a daheim...  und was mach ma jetzt??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ah genau... wusst doch dass da was war...
> 
> Hm hm hm ich bin a daheim...  und was mach ma jetzt??



Bin recht spät...eben vorhin erst...aus dem Bett gekommen und bin noch im Kaffeemodus

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Man sollte einfach net ans Händy gehen...es ist so schön warm in der Wohnung und ich laß mich jetzt für eine Extremtour Oko überreden

G.


----------



## franzam (3. Januar 2013)

oh meih! Viel Spass!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2013)

japp ... oh mei 

auf der seilbahnhomepage steht eisregen ... na das könnt geil sein  und nich net daheim


----------



## RolandMC (3. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schnäppchen ... sogar nochmals reduziert ...
> 
> http://tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-angebot_der_woche



Deswegen werden die ja im schönen Nachbarland so angeboten.
Bei uns würd´s keiner kaufen. Werden wohl wieder viele Urlaub in Ö gemacht haben, da is Sackerl gfüllt.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> japp ... oh mei
> 
> auf der seilbahnhomepage steht eisregen ... na das könnt geil sein  und nich net daheim




Der Berg ist wieder in MB´ler Hand (lediglich 1 Langläufer der gerade zu Fuß gegangen ist und deswegen wohl schlecht drauf war anderer Meinung )
Vom Hänky aus hochfahren durch den Wald am Winterwanderweg rüberrauf Blaupunkt zum Schmiererwegsehr gut.
Bigri runter Wanderweg/Lifttrasse/Winterwnderweg/Steiler Pfad(eisfrei) sehr gut. Mittleres Stück Wanderweg simmer net gefahren.
Von dorten unten wieder rauf Z Verbindung Mittelstation/obere Ringloipe rüber wieder Schmiererweg sehr gut...bis auf die letzten 50m vorm Schmierer sehr gut. Nordseite nur noch Eis, Südseite harter Schnee....Schmiererweg sowieso nur eine Eisschicht
Zur Zeit bester Weg M-Weg Richtung Karches sehr gut...geht schon in Richtung sehr gut +  
5Sterne Dh ab der Mitte auch sehr gut aber mit teilweise fehlendem Schnee.
Und dazu diese Dauernebelniesel der absolut nicht störend beim Fahren ist, aber dafür eine gute Eisschicht nachwachsen läßt

Und mit dem Auto kannste selbst mit 4 Radantrieb nimmer hochfahren

Allles in allem, Oko ist radfahrertechnisch wieder sehr lohnend 

Schpeikes sind Pflicht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach net ans Händy gehen...es ist so schön warm in der Wohnung und ich laß mich jetzt für eine Extremtour Oko überreden
> 
> G.



Ahhh perfekte Runde 
Ging aber wirklich gut und es waren echte Spikebedingungen 

M-Weg Richtung Karches runter war sehr fein  

Hmm und es war alles dabei incl. an der Seite fest gefahrenes Auto


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ahhh perfekte Runde
> Ging aber wirklich gut und es waren echte Spikebedingungen
> 
> M-Weg Richtung Karches runter war sehr fein
> ...



Hehe, ich war vor dir 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe, ich war vor dir
> 
> G.



Und ich war vor dir oben am OKO


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und ich war vor dir oben am OKO



Aber nur beim ersten Mal 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Januar 2013)

So ist gut jetzt


----------



## cyberbiker (3. Januar 2013)

Test


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2013)

oh mei ... und ich war net daheim  ... aber dürft schnell wieder vorbei sein wenns jetz warm und nass wird wird.


----------



## cyberbiker (3. Januar 2013)

@Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... und ich war net daheim  ... aber dürft schnell wieder vorbei sein wenns jetz warm und nass wird wird.



Kommt drauf an wie warm und naß es da oben wirklich wird...aber danach, nächste Woche, wirds noch besser sein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

....na und wer hat wieder den Teufelsbeitrag 6666 geschrieben

G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Januar 2013)

für die Kaffee-Tante?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Meine in groß


  @LB Stefan: Ich glaub da wird heut jemand viel telefonieren, aber diesmal wegen dem Petrus


http://www.bayernwetter.de/meteoochs.htm









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meine in groß
> 
> 
> @LB Stefan: Ich glaub da wird heut jemand viel telefonieren, aber diesmal wegen dem Petrus



und was sagt der dann ? oh ... sommer mit winter verwechselt oder wie 

aber scheint ja wieder kälter zu werden ... davor muss der schnee noch ganz weg


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und was sagt der dann ? oh ... sommer mit winter verwechselt oder wie
> 
> aber scheint ja wieder kälter zu werden ... davor muss der schnee noch ganz weg



Nein das war ein Insiderwitz den nur der Popefan versteht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2013)

aha


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aha



Ja da wollte einer Anrufen (wo auch immer) weil wir mim Fahrrad den Schnee zwischen dem Eis kaputt machen...der Höhepunkt des Tages an geistiger Verwirrrtheit
Aber wenn ich mir den Wabcamvergleich gestern/heute im unteren Bereich von Bigrü anschauen, dann könnten die nächsten 2 Tage schon verherend für die Wintersportfraktion sein

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da wollte einer Anrufen (wo auch immer) weil wir mim Fahrrad den Schnee zwischen dem Eis kaputt machen...der Höhepunkt des Tages an geistiger Verwirrrtheit
> 
> G.


 
Oh mei
Ich glaub ich wär vor lachen zambrochn

Bei dem glüht heut sicher die Telefonleitung


----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja da wollte einer Anrufen (wo auch immer) weil wir mim Fahrrad den Schnee zwischen dem Eis kaputt machen...der Höhepunkt des Tages an geistiger Verwirrrtheit
> Aber wenn ich mir den Wabcamvergleich gestern/heute im unteren Bereich von Bigrü anschauen, dann könnten die nächsten 2 Tage schon verherend für die Wintersportfraktion sein
> 
> G.




Mmh. bin letztens mal in der Loipe gefahren. Hat keiner gemotzt, nur blöd geschaut.
War anscheinend unvorstellbar, in einer Spur zu fahren ohne sie kaputt zu machen 

Aber 4 Grad am OKO, dazu Wind und Regen -> wird demnächst ziemlich ruhig oben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @LB Stefan: Ich glaub da wird heut jemand viel telefonieren, aber diesmal wegen dem Petrus
> 
> 
> G.





Hihi ja vermutlich   


OH ja Oh ja, ist schon krass wie es den Schnee grad wegfrisst.

Mhm macht heut wer was??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Mmh. bin letztens mal in der Loipe gefahren. Hat keiner gemotzt, nur blöd geschaut.
> War anscheinend unvorstellbar, in einer Spur zu fahren ohne sie kaputt zu machen
> 
> Aber 4 Grad am OKO, dazu Wind und Regen -> wird demnächst ziemlich ruhig oben werden



War gestern schon ruhig und eh nur noch flecklseitig wirklich LL`bar. Bigrüseitig war perfektes Fahreis und teilweise haben die Steinerle schon durchgegukt
Der war halt gefrustet weils mit dem Rad an dem Tag um Welten besser war als mit Brettern....aber das dürfte sich ja jetzt eh erledigen
Außerdem war er eh zu Fuß unterwegs wie wir an ihm vorbei sind

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm macht heut wer was??



Ich schau jetzt mal zur Haustür raus und dann geh ich wieder ein 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich schau jetzt mal zur Haustür raus und dann geh ich wieder ein
> 
> G.



Hey des hab i a grad gemacht 

Hmmm Kugelschubsen?? Brauch mal wieder n Erfolgserlebnis


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Schön mild isses ja draußen

Ne hab jetzt keine Lust zu verlieren. 
Werd jetzt dann etwas meine Fingerkraft trainiern. Hab ich 
zwar auch keine Lust, aber ist schon wieder überfällig

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Januar 2013)

okee 

Dann tu ich mal auf die Kössaine laufen und mal gucken obs da noch Schnee liegt


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2013)

8,5 °C aufm Thermometer ... kranker Sch...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 8,5 °C aufm Thermometer ... kranker Sch...



Das ist doch die Ausdrucksweise der Southparkkinder

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2013)

aha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Ganz schön warmer Regen draußen...bin schon morgen auf die Wäbcämbilder gespannt
Mellmorsl hat schon dicht gemacht.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Januar 2013)

na der schnee muss wirklich ganz weg ... okopf geht sicher auch nimmer lang da unten jetz irgendwann der schnee fehlt. webcam hat im tal nord ja eh schon fast sommerlich ausgeschaut.

mistwinter


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2013)

Entweder ganz weg oder Schnee und Eis. Die halben Sachen sind immer Mist - Karbidstahl auf Granit...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2013)

das schlimme is, es regnet nimmer ... man muss also raus in den schlamm


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2013)

Kämpf immer noch mit mein Schnupfen 

...ist aber leichter als wenns draußen super Bedingungen hätte


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Kämpf immer noch mit mein Schnupfen
> 
> ...ist aber leichter als wenns draußen super Bedingungen hätte


 
bin eh net daheim 

war heut gar net mal schlecht das radlfahrn (hatts mir schlimmer vorgestellt) und recht schee. Gefühlt bei 8 grad oder so wie im frühling.

okopf macht jetzt auch dicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, da wird morgen wohl auch Nord nimmer gehen. Konnte das Tauzenario ja net verfolgen, weil ich in Würzburg wahr. Aber wird morgen wohl sehr viel grün ausgukkn

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2013)

na trotzdem gehts morgen in den schnee  hat ja in höheren lagen einiges geschneit


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2013)

sozusagen ins Hochgebirge?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> sozusagen ins Hochgebirge?



Geht Hochgebirge net erst ab 4000 Meter Höhe an....oder sowas ähnliches....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2013)

na das is dann Höchstgebirge 

frei interpretiert als Elektriker  .... Niederspannung Mittelspannung Hochspannung und Höchstspannung


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na das is dann Höchstgebirge
> 
> frei interpretiert als Elektriker  .... Niederspannung Mittelspannung Hochspannung und Höchstspannung



In Wikipedia steht das es schon bei 2000Meter Höhe angeht....laaangweilig

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na das is dann Höchstgebirge
> 
> frei interpretiert als Elektriker  .... Niederspannung Mittelspannung Hochspannung und Höchstspannung




frei interpretierbare Umrechnung 220kv = 22000m ,oder?

dann bist ja noch im Mittelgebirge mit  1000 bis 7500m


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2013)

hehe ... funktioniert eh net ganz ... 

bezog sich auf die 4000m ... 400kV sind höchstspannung 

allgemein haut das gar net so schlecht hin ...(um einer 10er potenz verschoben)

1kV - < 100kV (75kV) sind mittelspannung ... na da wär der okopf schon hochgebirge 
dann bis 300kV hochspannung
darüber höchstspannung


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2013)

Hmmm hab erfahren dass ab jetzt am OKO das Asenturmwirtshaus am Mittwoch immer bis 22.00 auf hat. 
Soll ein Anreiz für Tourengeher sein.
Wenn es mal das Wetter wieder zulässt kann man da ja mal ne Tour hin planen. 

Wenn es gut ankommt solls auch im Frühjahr / Sommer so bleiben, wär also eine gute Alternative wenn man am MI mal nicht auf die Kössaine fahren will


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2013)

hmm ... der Winter kommt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

Du meintest bestimmt,

hmm ... der Winter kommt wieder 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2013)

ne ... eher


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

Pahhh...besser...







G.


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pahhh...besser...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2013)

Tolles Smilie


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tolles Smilie



Hab ich selber.......gefunden 

Werd mal mein Händy suchen und es sicherheitshalber mal mit in die Arbeit nehmen. Soll ja jetzt sogar die Sonne morgen rauskommen
Und mit minus 2 Grad, der kälteste Tag seit ewigen Zeiten, der letzte wärmere Tag für die nächste Zet werden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2013)

abwarten und tee trinken was da passiert


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2013)

Wie wirds im Hochland, sprich Fichtelgebirge ausschauen? Schbeikwetter oder lieber ohne?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2013)

Nee ich denk da sollt ma keine Spikes mehr brauchen. Kann ich mir zumindest grad nicht  vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (10. Januar 2013)

@ lb jörg ja nimm mal mit, tun ma morgen mal zam schreiben tun. Amend geht ja bissl was. Wann hast denn aus morgen?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Januar 2013)

hast eigentlich immer noch urlaub? du fauler sack


----------



## franzam (10. Januar 2013)

Welchen von den zweien meinst denn?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2013)

Nee, seit der Woche bin i wieder in da Werkl.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee, seit der Woche bin i wieder in da Werkl.



Überall weiße Kaggemasse draußen Bin mal schon um 4e losgefahren, so könnte ich um 2e rum wieder zuhause sein
Aber mal kuggn wie die Lage des Schreckens bei Helligkeit wirklich ausieht...wie der Lohnfaktor ist

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Welchen von den zweien meinst denn?



Hast doch nur du und der Stefan geschrieben, drum versteh nich deine Frage net
Ich als Aktivjörg kann ja net gemeint sein

Verdammt, von wegen abwarten und Tee trinken...Temperatursturz auf dem Oko heut Nacht um einse

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2013)

na müsst doch optimal sein ... alles gefroren, kein Matsch, wenig Schnee 

hier is noch matsch und kein Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na müsst doch optimal sein ... alles gefroren, kein Matsch, wenig Schnee
> 
> hier is noch matsch und kein Schnee



Ahhhhh....minus 10 Grad ist nur was für extremophile Lebensformen, die auch an der Außenhülle von Raumschiffen im Weltraum oder in 150 Grad warmen Wasser fröhlich überleben...oder halt für dich

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Überall weiße Kaggemasse draußen Bin mal schon um 4e losgefahren, so könnte ich um 2e rum wieder zuhause sein
> Aber mal kuggn wie die Lage des Schreckens bei Helligkeit wirklich ausieht...wie der Lohnfaktor ist
> 
> G.



Hm ja alles weiß... 
Ich denk auch dass wenn man aufs Thermometer schaut, dass des net gleich wieder weg sein wird. 

Hab eh bissl nen rauen Hals, von daher würd ich vielleicht heut eher nix machen wollen. Zumindest net draussen.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

Ja bei der Kälte ists nix gut bei Halsaua sich anzustrengen

Puhh, zum Glück haben die Loipen keine Beschneiungsanlagen


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2013)

ist es bei euch wirklich so kalt... hatte grad das fenster offen bei sonne ... das war wie im frühling 

krasses temperaturgefälle


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ist es bei euch wirklich so kalt... hatte grad das fenster offen bei sonne ... das war wie im frühling
> 
> krasses temperaturgefälle



Naja, wenn ich das Fenster aufmach, dann hab ich auch schon Sonne...aber die scheint gerade auf kalte Fusion umgestellt zu haben

G.


----------



## Speci007 (11. Januar 2013)

Hallöchen,

Super Spikesbedingungen in der Fichtelei...

kaum weißer Sch...

fast trocken

rollt optimal

Viel Eis


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Januar 2013)

Wo warst denn?
Warn des deine Spuren auf der kössaine?


----------



## Speci007 (11. Januar 2013)

Hi,
BTH-Haus
War nur eine softe Runde.
Ich war erst eine Woche mit hust u. schnupf geplättet.......
Jetzt kehre ich langsam ins Leben zurück.


----------



## franzam (11. Januar 2013)

Fährt morgen wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

Will mal ne kleine Kössainerunde drehen.
Aber wirklich nur ne kleine und werd wohl schon um 8 oder halb 9 los düsen damit ich Mittag wieder daheim bin.
Bedingungen haben eigenlich ganz gut ausgesehen gestern.
Spikes sind aber für die eine oder andere Eisfläche schon net verkehrt


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

Werd jetzt mal gemütlich frühstücken, dann schau mer mal...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

Wenns net so schweinskalt wär Also mir hat das Nässewetter die letzten Tage 1000m al mehr getaugt wie die Kälte mit dem Sonnenschein jetzt

Wenn ich heut überhaupt far dann nur um mal zu gukken wies bei mir mit der Kälte funktioniert.Muß heut nämlich später auch nich auf eine Burtzelparty

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

Bedingungen sind echt opti. Schön fester Boden mit 2-3 cm Neuschnee. Gripniveau auch gut!
Und so kalt ist's gar net 

Spikes. Nee net zwingend. Sind fast keine eisstellen mehr da. Nur da wo es immer feucht ist. 
Wie hier.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

Supa...sieht aber nach Weicheis aus? Dann werd ich wohl mal auch eine gemütliche 2h Überprüfungsrunde von zuhause aus drehen...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

Nee ist festeis mit nur an den Rändern zum Wasser weicheis. 
Schokoeis fehlt aber leider


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

Mir wäre Vanillaeis eh leiber. Bei Schocko hätte es ja gleich nicht gefrieren brauchen

G.


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

War heut auch mal draußen:


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

@PerversoSportastefanie: Poh, hast es dir aber ganz schön gegeben heute, volles Programm Immer diese Fitbolzen Wo immer ich heute auf meiner, dagegen Popelburchsteinrunde, vorbeigekommen bin, ist irgendwo die stefansignifikante Spur aufgetaucht Da hättest die letzeten Meter Pütner auch noch fahren können und net schoh bei den Schlagies abbgiegen dürfen
Aber am Pütnerausgang hab ich dann dafür dem Andy seine Hochfahrspuren gequert

Spikes braucht man ansich net...nur bei der Einfahrt Apfelbrünchen gabs mal einen "Uh"-Effekt Bin vom Kaiser nämlich genaus gefahren wie du
Aber bei den vielen Felsen sind sie fast zu schade






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> War heut auch mal draußen:



 Bei euch liegt ja garkein Schnee  Und was steht da komisches vor den schönen Felsen 

Und wann gehts zum Fotoschuuuting

G.


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei euch liegt ja garkein Schnee  Und was steht da komisches vor den schönen Felsen
> 
> Und wann gehts zum Fotoschuuuting
> 
> G.




Fotos?
Bin momentan Arbeitsmäßig richtig eingespannt 
Vll. klappts ja vorm großen Schnee nochmal, wenn nicht muss es bis zum Frühjahr warten.

Ja, bei uns liegt kaum Schnee -richtig angenehm zum fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Fotos?
> Bin momentan Arbeitsmäßig richtig eingespannt



5min zum Antworten gebraucht und dennoch ist dir keine bessere Ausrede eingefallen

G.


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Für so teure Plaste muss man schon Überstunden machen.


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Für so teure Plaste muss man schon Überstunden machen.


Jep, ich muss im Gegensatz zu Jörg für mein Geld hart arbeiten


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Und wie fährt sich nun das Würfeltier???
Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

Es kann alles was der Fahrer kann!

...wahrscheinlich sogar mehr


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Also dir taugt's

Das sind schon 650b Laufräder?

Ich find's für ein Cube ein Bisschen teuer...

Bei meinen Cubes gab's immer Qualitätsprobleme


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

Jep, 650b!
Qualität wird sich zeigen. Es hat zumindest meine XC-Runde ausgehalten.
Nur den Flaschenhalter muss ich austauschen. Das Rahmendesign ist für große Trinkflaschen suboptimal.

Und ich kauf nie ein Bike zu Serienpreisen


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

ja, dannnn

Wenn die XC- Runde die von deinem Vid ist, dann erweckt das schon Vertrauen....
Mal abwarten wie's auf längere Zeit aussieht mit der Haltbarkeit...


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @PerversoSportastefanie: Poh, hast es dir aber ganz schön gegeben heute, volles Programm Immer diese Fitbolzen Wo immer ich heute auf meiner, dagegen Popelburchsteinrunde, vorbeigekommen bin, ist irgendwo die stefansignifikante Spur aufgetaucht Da hättest die letzeten Meter Pütner auch noch fahren können und net schoh bei den Schlagies abbgiegen dürfen
> Aber am Pütnerausgang hab ich dann dafür dem Andy seine Hochfahrspuren gequert
> 
> Spikes braucht man ansich net...nur bei der Einfahrt Apfelbrünchen gabs mal einen "Uh"-Effekt Bin vom Kaiser nämlich genaus gefahren wie du
> ...



@fähnleinfauligJörg: Japp hab mal fast alles weng mit genommen heut... 
Bedingungen wahren ansich ja recht gut. 

Ja ich denk auch dass es ohne gegangen wär. Hab a schon überlegt ob ich se drauf mach oder nicht hab aber dann gesehen dass sie schon drauf sind


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

@ franzam: Na da ist es ja. 

Ja die Flasche sieht bisssl überdimensional aus


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich verliere die blöden Flaschen immer.
Deshalb Trinkblase, die ist mir noch nie entwischt


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Ich verliere die blöden Flaschen immer.
> Deshalb Trinkblase, die ist mir noch nie entwischt



Ja, hat auch den Vorteil, dass sie die Lastspitzen beim Überschlag gleichmäßig über den Rücken verteilt, bevor du tropfnass aus der kurzen Ohnmacht wieder aufwachst


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

Mal noch a Bild von heute


----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bild.
Hat was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (12. Januar 2013)

Derartige Belastungsspitzen, die zur Verteilung meiner Wasservorräte im Rückenbeutelchen führen, musste ich noch nicht erleben
Und ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mal noch a Bild von heute


 
hehe ... da hat einer die fernsteuerung verwendet 

bedingungen daheim sehen sehr nice aus. da müsst ich ja fast nen tag heim kommen morgen . args


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... da hat einer die fernsteuerung verwendet
> 
> bedingungen daheim sehen sehr nice aus. da müsst ich ja fast nen tag heim kommen morgen . args



Japp, Fernsteuerung in Verbinung mit Serienbild... 
Ja und es funktioniert alles auch ganz gut


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Januar 2013)

hier in rgbg is gar kein schnee ... denk das das ganz geil gehen könnt morgen ... hmm

heut warn mer in ehrwald für ne skitour ... leider hatte der andere sein LVS vergessen ... FAIL ... MIST   -> na zum glück konnt mer alternativ lift fahrn


----------



## franzam (12. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp, Fernsteuerung in Verbinung mit Serienbild...
> Ja und es funktioniert alles auch ganz gut



Was hastn für eine Ekwipment? Bräuchte auch mal was neues.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Januar 2013)

Hab ne Panasonic Lumix DMC G3X

Als Funkfernsteuerung nen Hähnel Giga T Pro II
Nen Video dazu Vid

Wollt mich da mal bissl einarbeiten in die Materie, aber bisher bin ich noch net so wirklich dazu gekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... da hat einer die fernsteuerung verwendet
> 
> bedingungen daheim sehen sehr nice aus. da müsst ich ja fast nen tag heim kommen morgen . args



Schönes Büttl.
Hehe, genau das hab ich mir gedacht, wie ich an der Stelle übern Steinbruch vorbeigekommen bin
Erst dacht ich, was hat er denn da für einen Kreisfahrwurm bekommen, aber dann ists mir schon gekommen das du da deine Ferbedinung ausprobiert haben must.
Hätte jetzt aber ein Bild an der Stelle erwartet das dich auf der Forststraße und im Hintergrund die weiten des Tals zeigt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Jep, 650b!
> Qualität wird sich zeigen. Es hat zumindest meine XC-Runde ausgehalten.
> Nur den Flaschenhalter muss ich austauschen. Das Rahmendesign ist für große Trinkflaschen suboptimal.
> 
> Und ich kauf nie ein Bike zu Serienpreisen



Nimm halt nen Flaschenhalter mit Seitenentnahmen, dann ist die Chance auch noch höher nommel ein Stück zurückzufahren um sie wieder zu suchen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .
> Hätte jetzt aber ein Bild an der Stelle erwartet das dich auf der Forststraße und im Hintergrund die weiten des Tals zeigt
> 
> G.



Na er is ja noch Anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na er is ja noch Anfänger



Ja aber er macht sich. Besonders beim über Steine fahren. Konnte ja gestern übern Burchstein seine frisch gezogenen Spur durch den dünnen Powder nachfahren 
Erfährt mittlerweile auch über die Steine am Weg drüber statt dran vorbei. Oke, es ist noch ausbaufähig, hier und da hat er noch geschlampt
Aber die Kaiserfelsenstellenstelle hat er trotz der Bedingungen ohne Fußabsetzer auf bester Linie durchgefahren...und die war schon gewöhnungsbedürftig mit der Schneeoptik
Der Weg oben links rein übern Laby ist jetzt, nach den Maßnahmen die man dort dürchgeführt hat, ein HochgeschwindigkeitsDh. Da bekommt man im Sommer jetzt auf jedenfall einen "Speedkick"..hat was

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hab vom fotografieren geredet ... Aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab vom fotografieren geredet ... Aber egal



Ja war mir schon klar...es gesamtstefanisch gemeint

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2013)

Aha ... Bist also voll mitteilungsbedürftig


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja aber er macht sich. Besonders beim über Steine fahren. Konnte ja gestern übern Burchstein seine frisch gezogenen Spur durch den dünnen Powder nachfahren
> Erfährt mittlerweile auch über die Steine am Weg drüber statt dran vorbei. Oke, es ist noch ausbaufähig, hier und da hat er noch geschlampt
> Aber die Kaiserfelsenstellenstelle hat er trotz der Bedingungen ohne Fußabsetzer auf bester Linie durchgefahren...und die war schon gewöhnungsbedürftig mit der Schneeoptik
> Der Weg oben links rein übern Laby ist jetzt, nach den Maßnahmen die man dort dürchgeführt hat, ein HochgeschwindigkeitsDh. Da bekommt man im Sommer jetzt auf jedenfall einen "Speedkick"..hat was
> ...



Hehe, ja war a bissl verspielt unterwegs weil ich so gute Laune hatte weils so gut ging 
Ja da am Kaiserfelsen war sowohl die Zufahrt also auch der Steindrop schon a bissl tricky weil man ja nicht wirklich wusst ob der Grip reicht oder nicht und dann noch mit den Spikereifen ists auf Fels noch a bissl undefinierter  aber hat ja gereicht 

Naja warst aber a fleissig hab ich gesehen. Bist ja den H-Weg sogar bis ganz runter gefahren 
Bist dann danach auf Burgstein rüber wa? Und dann noch Püttner oder wie bist da gefahren?


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2013)

Hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2013)

was ist nen kletterschein toprope? heisst das du darfst klettern wenn das seil schon oben ist


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja warst aber a fleissig hab ich gesehen. Bist ja den H-Weg sogar bis ganz runter gefahren
> Bist dann danach auf Burgstein rüber wa? Und dann noch Püttner oder wie bist da gefahren?



Naja, wenn ich mich jetzt mit Andys Spuren schmücken wollte, dann wär ich fleißig gewesen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was ist nen kletterschein toprope? heisst das du darfst klettern wenn das seil schon oben ist



Sowas in der Art...ein wissen was er macht Schein

So da werd ich den Stefan morgen mal endlich auch mal bergauf fertig machen können

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So da werd ich den Stefan morgen mal endlich auch mal bergauf fertig machen können
> 
> G.



Zefix... An diesen Umstand hab ich ja gar nicht gedacht. 
Hmm naja dann darfst mich morgen bergauf mal fertig machen 

@ Eman ja genau, mit ging's eigentlich mal darum zu wissen wie man richtig sichert und überhaupt dass ma weiss auf was es ankommt.


----------



## Supah Gee (14. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hehe




Sowas hab ich auch 
Weil wegen meinem kaputten Rücken musst ich mal weng was anderes machen...
Kömma ja mal zusammen Klettern 
Und der Jörg nimmt mich bestimmt mal zum bouldern mit


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

Hehe, kannste gleich heut in den ZuHu kommen.

War gerade ne Runde Freeridetraining machen....und ich hasse gefrorenen Boden...und Luftdämpfer wenn man sein Rad in der Wohnung stehen hatte wenn man danach bei Minusgrade fährt...muß man immer ein Bar beim Losfahren mehr reintun

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hehe, kannste gleich heut in den ZuHu kommen.
> 
> War gerade ne Runde Freeridetraining machen....und ich hasse gefrorenen Boden...und Luftdämpfer wenn man sein Rad in der Wohnung stehen hatte wenn man danach bei Minusgrade fährt...muß man immer ein Bar beim Losfahren mehr reintun
> 
> G.



dann hast ein schei$$ dämpfer. ich habe so etwas bisher noch nie gemacht.


----------



## franzam (14. Januar 2013)

Sein Dämpfer hat ja auch schon mal Blähungen gehabt


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann hast ein schei$$ dämpfer. ich habe so etwas bisher noch nie gemacht.



Das ist Pysik, aber sowas hattet ihr ja in der DunkelDeutschenRepublik net...wobei die Merkel ist doch Physikerin, oder sowas

Mit dir diskutier ich nimmer über Fahrwerke, wenn du netmal 2 Bar Luftdruck unterschied in einem Dämpfer merkst
Dat hat man bei ner schönen Titanfeder halt net

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Januar 2013)

Meih, wer ab und zu Hardtail fährt,  hat halt noch nicht so ein luschnhaftes Gefühl  





...wobei ne schöne Titanfeder auch was feines ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (14. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist Pysik, aber sowas hattet ihr ja in der DunkelDeutschenRepublik net



Was sagt die Physik dazu?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

Das wenn man Luft um über 20° C abkühlt, sie weniger Raum benötigt.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit dir diskutier ich nimmer über Fahrwerke, wenn du netmal 2 Bar Luftdruck unterschied in einem Dämpfer merkst
> Dat hat man bei ner schönen Titanfeder halt net
> 
> G.



na ja, ich fahr halt einfach. ob da nun das fahrwerk weicher ist oder net, ist mir völlig wurscht. vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an meiner wahnsinnigen hinterbaukonstruktion, die einfach noch nie durchgeschlagen hat und ein geschmeidiges fahrgefühl vorrätig hält, dass du mit deinem nicolai einfach nicht mithalten kannst. oder es liegt einfach an meinem wesentlich geringerem luftvolumen bei 190mm einbaulänge.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, ich fahr halt einfach. ob da nun das fahrwerk weicher ist oder net, ist mir völlig wurscht. vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an meiner wahnsinnigen hinterbaukonstruktion, die einfach noch nie durchgeschlagen hat und ein geschmeidiges fahrgefühl vorrätig hält, dass du mit deinem nicolai einfach nicht mithalten kannst. oder es liegt einfach an meinem wesentlich geringerem luftvolumen bei 190mm einbaulänge.



Durschlagen ist ja net des Problem...und bergabrasen schoh zweimal net, das geht ja dann sogar noch besser
Aber du kennst ja meine eigenen Bergaufeigenschaften und wenn sich die vom Rad dann auch noch in meine Fähigkeitenrichtung verschieben, dann wirds noch langweiliger bergauf

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> na ja, ich fahr halt einfach. ob da nun das fahrwerk weicher ist oder net, ist mir völlig wurscht. vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an meiner wahnsinnigen hinterbaukonstruktion, die einfach noch nie durchgeschlagen hat und ein geschmeidiges fahrgefühl vorrätig hält, dass du mit deinem nicolai einfach nicht mithalten kannst. oder es liegt einfach an meinem wesentlich geringerem luftvolumen bei 190mm einbaulänge.



es liegt vielleicht daran, das du überhaupt nicht fährst


----------



## speedy_j (15. Januar 2013)

na na, immerhin habe ich dieses jahr schon ein paar kilometer gemacht. und dann war ich mal wieder krank. 

am wochenende möchte ich ja wieder am berg angreifen. so muss ich mich im vorfeld schonen.


----------



## MisterCool (15. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das wenn man Luft um über 20° C abkühlt, sie weniger Raum benötigt.
> 
> G.



Das ist natürlich richtig, aber Du pumpst doch nicht vor jeder Ausfahrt nach wenn Du aus der Wohnung losfährst, oder?
Der Druck wird doch ein mal für Winter korrigiert, und das wars...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig, aber Du pumpst doch nicht vor jeder Ausfahrt nach wenn Du aus der Wohnung losfährst, oder?
> Der Druck wird doch ein mal für Winter korrigiert, und das wars...



Naja, der Unterschied zwischen Berg, Tal daheim und Tal 20km entfernt ist schon gut 15Grad zwischen den Tagen oder teileise auch am gleichen Tag. 
Luftdämpfer und Winter, das paßt halt einfach net zusammen....zumindest wenn man es gewohnt ist seinen Federweg zu nutzen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, der Unterschied zwischen Berg, Tal daheim und Tal 20km entfernt ist schon gut 15Grad zwischen den Tagen oder teileise auch am gleichen Tag.
> Luftdämpfer und Winter, das paßt halt einfach net zusammen....zumindest wenn man es gewohnt ist seinen Federweg zu nutzen
> 
> G.



Tu mal lieber schreiben wie die Freerides heute waren?
Hast dich 12 mal überschlagen oder wars recht schön?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Tu mal lieber schreiben wie die Freerides heute waren?
> Hast dich 12 mal überschlagen oder wars recht schön?



War ein schöner Trainingstag und ich bin auch net hingefallen
Hab wieder gelernt wie hoch Stufen sein können das man sie doch fahren
Und mein Gleichgewichtsverhalten beim Anwenden der Hinterradversetztechnik ist noch zu wenig gut ausgeprägt
Moment es kursieren hier schon Bilda

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2013)

Mal kuggn obs geht....


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10227740&postcount=5330


G.


----------



## franzam (15. Januar 2013)

Neckisch! da muss ich auch mal hin


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Januar 2013)

Japp   Sieht gut aus


----------



## Martina H. (17. Januar 2013)

@LB Jörg:

nur mal so: gibt was neues vom "Spektakel"   (Du erinnerst Dich?)






 @franzam: Was macht das Plastebike?


----------



## franzam (17. Januar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @LB Jörg:
> 
> nur mal so: gibt was neues vom "Spektakel"   (Du erinnerst Dich?)
> 
> ...



Willst Du auch so ein Shirt? 

Plastebike freut sich wieder im warmen Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Januar 2013)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @LB Jörg:
> 
> nur mal so: gibt was neues vom "Spektakel"   (Du erinnerst Dich?)
> 
> ...




Hmmh...irgendwie ist mein Beitrag von heut Vormittag weg oder ich hab ihn versehentlich irgendwo anders hingeschrieben

Natürlich erinnere ich mich an diese chaotisch zusammengewürfelte Gruppe
Wenn du das Vorderrad angehoben hättest, dann wäre das f nicht kaputt gegangen

 @franzam: Du und dein warmes Plastebike

G.


----------



## franzam (18. Januar 2013)

Wie sind denn die Bedingungen in den Hochlagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2013)

@eman: Sind wir ab 13:58 auch so gefahren Irgendwie hab ich das so nicht im Gedächtnis


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Januar 2013)

Ja ... Standardweg


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ja ... Standardweg



Verdammt...muß ich wohl noch öfter fahren um mir das Ende auch zu erkennen 

G.


----------



## Landus (23. Januar 2013)

Und immer wenn man meint, hässlicher kann es nicht mehr werden kommt Troy Lee und beschert dir Alpträume

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/23/troy-lee-designs-a1-erster-am-helm-der-kultfirma-vorgestellt/


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Januar 2013)

Haters gonna hate, Lovers gonna love


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

@popefan: Dein neues Seil ist doch eistauglich Die neusorger Eiswand ist in prächtigen Zustand
Habs heut, nach dem neuerlichen Kälteeinbruch doch endlich auf Winterdämpfer umgebaut
...und für Forststraßen würd ich mittlerweile uneingeschränkt Schpeiks empfehlen...rollert überall wie Sau







G.


----------



## MisterCool (25. Januar 2013)

Was kosten so einigermassen brauchbare "Schpeiks" für einer 29er?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Was kosten so einigermassen brauchbare "Schpeiks" für einer 29er?



Das ist nur der Weitwinkeleffekt der Kamera

Falls es denn überhaupt welche für 29er gibt dann wohl eh nur von Schwalbe

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2013)

ich sach nur der Baron der macht das schon.
Für unser bisschen Winter noch optimal.


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2013)

Winter in Ostfranken is schon noch mal was anderes


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Winter in Ostfranken is schon noch mal was anderes



Ich bin aber Nordostoberpfalz

G.


----------



## folienmaster (25. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin aber Nordostoberpfalz
> 
> G.



Na dann zieh halt ein paar Meter weiter, dann bist wieder in

Oberfranken!


----------



## franzam (25. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich bin aber Nordostoberpfalz
> 
> G.



War aber eher die Gegend vom eigenbrötlerische Bergvolk des Hochfichtelgebirges gemeint.
Wobei wetter- und kältemäßig Steinwald, FGB und Oberpfläzer Wald meist das gleiche haben


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Na dann zieh halt ein paar Meter weiter, dann bist wieder in
> 
> Oberfranken!



Ich zieh doch net von der wunderschönen Oberpfalz in die verruchte Drogenhölle Oberfranken
Außerdem können wir uns einen Feiertag mehr leisten wie ihr

G.


----------



## folienmaster (26. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich zieh doch net von der wunderschönen Oberpfalz in die verruchte Drogenhölle Oberfranken
> Außerdem können wir uns einen Feiertag mehr leisten wie ihr
> 
> G.



Ja, Ja des sind dann die Scheinheiligen in der Oberpfalz!


----------



## franzam (26. Januar 2013)

Lieber scheinheilig und dafür ein Feiertag mehr


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Lieber scheinheilig und dafür ein Feiertag mehr



Japp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (26. Januar 2013)

Aufwärts bald zu viel Schnee 
Abwärts super
Kaum Eis


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2013)

Im Moment fährt mer halt Ski  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speci007 (26. Januar 2013)

Da fällt Mann oder Frau doch laufend über die vielen Stöcke


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2013)

Nur die Holländer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speci007 (26. Januar 2013)

Die fall'n doch bekifft über Käse


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Aufwärts bald zu viel Schnee
> Abwärts super
> Kaum Eis



Sieht ja ganz schön aus.
War kurz einen Km entfernt zu Fuß unterwegs, bevors in die warme Boulderhalle ging...dort war dann gar kein Eis mehr

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Im Moment fährt mer halt Ski
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244740
> 
> ...



Sind das rechte 2 schmale Snowboards oder Ski 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (26. Januar 2013)

Da fällst doch nur durchgeschwitzt immer wieder auf ne alte Matte


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind das rechte 2 schmale Snowboards oder Ski
> 
> G.



Na Problem is eher die Länge ... 188 cm / vorn 153 mm breit  ... Aber ging echt ganz gut 

Der Name Megawatt is halt schee  ... Der Gigawatt wär dann der Abschuss 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2013)

Ach genau, du bist ja am Skitestwochenende

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt...muß ich wohl noch öfter fahren um mir das Ende auch zu erkennen
> 
> G.



habs erkannt


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie hatte ich den letzten engen Feldtrail nimmer in der Form in Erinnerung
Wahrscheinlich weil man, wenn man an der Stelle angekommen ist, ja eigentlich schon das Untenangekommengefühlt hat. Und auf dem Video schauts noch so lang aus

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (27. Januar 2013)

vielleicht  gibts bei euch schon Pläne wieder runterzufahren? März oder April vllt?


----------



## LB Stefan (27. Januar 2013)

So bin auch wieder im Lande. 
War mal kurzfristig bei die nördlichen Südtiroler. 
2 schöne Tage ausnutzen


----------



## speedy_j (27. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Im Moment fährt mer halt Ski
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244740
> 
> ...



oh mei, war jetzt zwei tage auf der piste und es gibt nichts schlimmeres. kleinwalsertal ging ja von den leuten noch, aber in ofterschwang hatte man den eindruck die kommen alle nicht an den lift und runter zu wurde auch wenig rücksicht genommen. 
ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was an einer gewalzten piste toll sein soll. 

dummerweise wird es jetzt schon wieder wärmer


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei, war jetzt zwei tage auf der piste und es gibt nichts schlimmeres. kleinwalsertal ging ja von den leuten noch, aber in ofterschwang hatte man den eindruck die kommen alle nicht an den lift und runter zu wurde auch wenig rücksicht genommen.
> ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, was an einer gewalzten piste toll sein soll.
> 
> dummerweise wird es jetzt schon wieder wärmer



Oh mei  geht halt nur mit den richtigen Ski ! schee 

Hoff mal wir schaffens noch zu ner Tour diesen Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich den letzten engen Feldtrail nimmer in der Form in Erinnerung
> Wahrscheinlich weil man, wenn man an der Stelle angekommen ist, ja eigentlich schon das Untenangekommengefühlt hat. Und auf dem Video schauts noch so lang aus
> 
> G.



Na gefühlt fährt der auch net schnell, dann schaut das alles natürlich länger aus.

 @Klabauter ... Ostern ? Leider is das dieses Jahr recht früh.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na gefühlt fährt der auch net schnell, dann schaut das alles natürlich länger aus.
> 
> @Klabauter ... Ostern ? Leider is das dieses Jahr recht früh.



War wohl auch ein Kriterium Wieder zurück vom Labyrinthurlaub




> dummerweise wird es jetzt schon wieder wärmer






G.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Klabauter ... Ostern ? Leider is das dieses Jahr recht früh.




ostern bin ich eh in zürich  
dachte her an irgend ein anderes wochenende oder so. ich hab erstmal bis mitte april frei


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wieder zurück vom Labyrinthurlaub



was du net alles weißt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was du net alles weißt



Ich weiß natürlich alles...bis ins kleinste Detail

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

da werd ich mal ne böse SMS an den Alpenrand senden müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Oh meih...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ostern bin ich eh in zürich
> dachte her an irgend ein anderes wochenende oder so. ich hab erstmal bis mitte april frei


 
fauler sack  na schaun mer halt mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

hmm ...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RLag6jbUjNI

das am anfang müsst der goldseetrail sein ... geil


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Ist der auch im Fintschgau?!?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

ja quasi ... stilfser joch ...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja quasi ... stilfser joch ...



Namen...als ob ich mir jemals Namen gemerkt hätte
Also halt oben drüber über den Trail unten im Wald.

Diese Sellarunde mit den nur 700Hms und 3000Tms scheint mir da entspannter zu sein um über die Waldgrenze zu kommen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Namen...als ob ich mir jemals Namen gemerkt hätte
> Also halt oben drüber über den Trail unten im Wald.
> 
> Diese Sellarunde mit den nur 700Hms und 3000Tms scheint mir da entspannter zu sein um über die Waldgrenze zu kommen
> ...


 
hä? oben drüber unten? wie?

Sellarunde ... nie gehört

der Stonemantrail (oder auch Stoamandltrail) soll auch ganz nett sein


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Januar 2013)

Die kann man so geführt kaufen 
Kriegst bestimmt mit deinen Helm auch Preisnachlaß 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

so newszeug schau ich mittlerweile eigentlich prinzipiell nimmer an

und oh mei ... gar net mal so gut ... die reden zuviel ...


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2013)

gibts diese Sellarunde nicht auch als Ski-Alpin-Runde?? Kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## Supah Gee (28. Januar 2013)

Ja gibts


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Januar 2013)

ja ... die Sella Ronda gibts ... is sogar relativ bekannt


----------



## LB Stefan (28. Januar 2013)

Ah doch net ganz eingestaubt des Hirn


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2013)

Wenn schon Ronda, dann das:
http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/percorsi_82km.asp

Anhang anzeigen track_2013.pdf


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn schon Ronda, dann das:
> http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/percorsi_82km.asp
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244923



Dann haben diese Räder also doch einen Sinn









G.


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2013)

Für einen Anstieg könnte es reichen, dann musst du den Akku als müssigen Balast eh wegschmeissen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Für einen Anstieg könnte es reichen, dann musst du den Akku als müssigen Balast eh wegschmeissen



Vorher halt die verschiednen Täler mit dem Hubschrauber anfliegen und dort Akkus hinterlegen. Die leeren Akkus natürlich, wie du schon sagts am Gipfel wegschmeißen, dann macht die Abfahrt auch mehr Spaß
Ist halt wie mit den Sauerstoffflaschen im Basislager vom Mount Everest

G.


----------



## franzam (29. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man die Akkus erst wieder unten wegschmeissen -Gewicht schiebt bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

Soll ich was sagen ... Mistwetter


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Soll ich was sagen ... Mistwetter


 
Do sogst wos...

Voll der Mist

Hoff aufs Wochnend werds besser... Will weng Bikebouldern


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

Hmm ... Ich will aber Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

Perfektes Wetter um Nachmittag in die Arbeit zu gehen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

eher um rund um die uhr zu arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> eher um rund um die uhr zu arbeiten



Man muß dummerweise nach 10h die 11h Mindestpause einhalten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

bei carver gehts ja auch ganz schön rund ... na pass nur auf das dein ungesteter prototypen raw rahmen nicht bricht ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

Dafür bin ich doch viel zu leicht und reinreten tu ich in das Teil ja auch net so das es entzwei geht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

....versteh die ganzen Spacken auch net. Läuft alles ja noch nach Plan, für die die schon bestellt haben. Hat sich seit der Bestellung ja nichtskommanichts geändert

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

na brauchst nur drauf warten bis sich der erste beschwert, warum sein raw rahmen nicht eloxiert ist


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

Hast du an deinem Ht ISCG 05?

EDIT: Hat sich erübriegt ich konnte das was ich wissen wollt ausrechnen 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

keine ahnung ...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

das bohrmuster findest bei e13 

abgesehen davon ... was würde die Ane fürs mbuzi brauchen?  05 oder old?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das bohrmuster findest bei e13
> 
> abgesehen davon ... was würde die Ane fürs mbuzi brauchen?  05 oder old?



Hab ja oben schon Editiert

Na das wirste ja nach wissen was du dran hattest. Old meines Wissens...hattest ja am Izimu auch Old
Im Bikemarkt war letztens die perfekte  e13 in neu drinnen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

Am bestern wäre die TRS+ mit Aluplatte, die die auch dank meiner Hilfe ans IBC Rad dran kommt
Alternativ halt die DRS...aber wichtig, ja net mit dieser unsäglichen Stahlplatte

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

IBC rad? hast 2 raw bestellt? na da pfusch ich dir net ins handwerk ... dann hat die da unten also das blabbermaul pech gehabt 

die TRS+ bau ich ans Wicked ... das Bionicon Experiment ist beendet. für gröberes radlfahrn taugt die net


hab ich grad gefunden  ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-EmW1osyU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ich grad gefunden  ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fS-EmW1osyU&feature=youtu.be


 
Net schlecht


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

damals noch sehr junger ... jetz schneller DHler


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> IBC rad? hast 2 raw bestellt? na da pfusch ich dir net ins handwerk ... dann hat die da unten also das blabbermaul pech gehabt
> 
> die TRS+ bau ich ans Wicked ... das Bionicon Experiment ist beendet. für gröberes radlfahrn taugt die net
> 
> ...



Ne wieso 2...ich hab gar kein IBC ich hab doch nur das Raw Carver

Bionicon Experiment hat auch lang genug gedauert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2013)

Was so alles noch auf Youtube rumgeistert hat dich damals auch ein Vorderrad gekostet

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne wieso 2...ich hab gar kein IBC ich hab doch nur das Raw Carver
> 
> 
> G.


 
oh mei ... ich glaub ich hab dich da oben falsch verstanden ... oh mei oh mei


----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2013)

Vom letzten WE. Als das Wetter noch besser war:


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Januar 2013)

Ist doch super Wetter draußen..schön mild und grüne Umgebung

Hast du jetzt ein grünes Rad auch noch

G.


----------



## folienmaster (30. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist doch super Wetter draußen..schön mild und grüne Umgebung
> 
> Hast du jetzt ein grünes Rad auch noch
> 
> G.



Aber mit nem Neoprenleibchen und Schnorchel is a net schee!


----------



## franzam (30. Januar 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Aber mit nem Neoprenleibchen und Schnorchel is a net schee!



wir fahren nicht weit, dafür tief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2013)

Heut dürft ihr euch selbst als Lullen nimmer aufregen 
Frühling pur 

Also meinetwegen hätte es noch weiterregnen dürfen heut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Januar 2013)

Temperatur ist wie im Frühling ... Aber der Wind is bäh ... 12 grad ... Krank 

Webcam okopf ... Krass


----------



## folienmaster (31. Januar 2013)

Da ist jetzt Grass- oder Schlammski angesagt.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2013)

Komisches Wetter heut. Man weiss nicht so recht was ma machen soll. 
Jemand ne Idee für heut?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2013)

Tagessoll erfüllt ...

Verzweiflungstat pistenskitour 
Bin Süd Nord Nord Nord Süd  hoch


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2013)

Hmmm ja... die Verzweiflung scheint groß gewesen zu sein  auf der anderen Seite fällt mir für heut a nix Vernünftiges ein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2013)

Oh mei...


 @popefan: Kaum blabbert man stehen die Reifen vor der Tür


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Februar 2013)

Und welche sinds jetzt??

Puhhh heute war extrem Kaugummiboden. Total anstrengend.
Schnee wird so ab 750m ziemlich viel. Bin gar net bis in die oberen Höhen gekommen...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Februar 2013)

deshalb fährt man ja ski ... wobei das heut auch strange war. schneefallgrenze war fleckl. im unteren bereich der nordpiste hats wohl in der nacht noch leicht geregnet ... alles grün da unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und welche sinds jetzt??



Die Normalen. 

Hab den Nammitag jetzt nur genutzt die Standrohreinheit der Knarzelyrik zu wechseln und gleich von Soloair auf UTurn umzumobbln.
Pohh, danz schöne Ölbrühe aus der Dämpfung rausgekommen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

So mal kurzer schneebericht von der kössaine. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Nur wenig cm Schnee. Selbst H-weg hat nen guten Eindruck gemacht. 
Für'n Schlitten ist aber eindeutig zu wenig Schnee.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man denn so früh bei der Kälte schon ins rauhe Gebirge aufbrechen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Ahhh...ein Blick auf SpionageBook hat mir eben näheres verraten

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

Was denn verraten??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Das du net mim Rad unterwegs warst/bist, sondern nur zu Fuß um Bier zu trinken

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

Ah jetzt hab i a gesehen was du meinst 
Ich hab nur Kaffee gefrühshoppt


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2013)

Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

Warst ja scho wieder fleissig hab ich gesehen  
Wie wars?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2013)

Schee war's ... Geiler Powder ... Wetter war net so schön aber ok ...Hochfügen is scho nen schönes Gebiet wenn man ortskundige dabei hat . 

Für die Fb Verweigerer ... Bin net ich, is nen Bügelbrettrutscher 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2013)

Ahhhhhhh weg mit diesen Winterbilder...aaaaarg, dieser Arsch von Winter kommt die Woche mit all seiner Unannehmlichkeiten und seiner weißen Pest wieder.....


G.


----------



## folienmaster (3. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh weg mit diesen Winterbilder...aaaaarg, dieser Arsch von Winter kommt die Woche mit all seiner Unannehmlichkeiten und seiner weißen Pest wieder.....
> 
> 
> G.



Hauptsache der Schei55 bleibt bei dir aufm Berch!  

Aber ich sehs grad, bei mir flockt´s  auch schon.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2013)

Ach kommt ... Seitdem ich's geblickt hab das Winter = SKI und Sommer = BIKE und noch wichtiger -> man das eine nicht in der anderen zeit versuchen sollt hab ich ne Menge Spaß


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ....noch wichtiger -> man das eine nicht in der anderen zeit versuchen sollt hab ich ne Menge Spaß



hä, hast du fieber? radeln geht immer! 

im allgäu hatte es heute einen 3er, deswegen haben wir mal wieder die flacheren hügel probiert. das neue brett funktioniert net richtig, denn heute hatte es idealen pulver. werd wohl noch einmal auf etwas anderes umschwenken müssen.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2013)

Fieber ... Ne ... Bin nur geflasht 

Nächstes WE zeit?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2013)

Pohhh...1m Neuschnee und festsitzende Laster den Hügel hoch Aber durch den hohen Powder zu fahren bevor gräumt wird macht auf jedenfall den Unterboden wieder sauber

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (4. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohhh...1m Neuschnee und festsitzende Laster den Hügel hoch Aber durch den hohen Powder zu fahren bevor gräumt wird macht auf jedenfall den Unterboden wieder sauber
> 
> G.



Solange nicht Auspuff oder Ölwanne auf der Strecke bleiben! 

Ansonsten Raeumschild und Unterfahrschutz montieren! 

Ich brauch bloss ein paar Gummistiefel bei 2 Grad +.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Fieber ... Ne ... Bin nur geflasht



in zukunft schließt mal wieder den deckel beim eprom löschen



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Nächstes WE zeit?



bin mir noch nicht so sicher, wo willst hin?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> in zukunft schließt mal wieder den deckel beim eprom löschen


 
nen eprom flasht man eh net  ... so nen ding aus der cumputersteinzeit hab ich eh nimmer eingebaut 





speedy_j schrieb:


> bin mir noch nicht so sicher, wo willst hin?


 
na in den schnee


----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2013)

wenn, dann sollten wir irgendwo hin, wo es ab ca. 1500 los geht. drunter leidet der schnee gerade wieder ein wenig.


----------



## teatimetom (5. Februar 2013)

also gestern abend in Spitzing der Schnee sehr hoch er war 
nassschnee von 1000-1250, dann feinster Powder, fast ein Meter neuschnee

wo wollts hin am Wochenende ? Skitour ?


----------



## speedy_j (5. Februar 2013)

die wohin frage können wir doch noch nicht so früh in der woche klären. 

auf jeden fall mit selbst rauf laufen, wäre angesagt.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Februar 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die wohin frage können wir doch noch nicht so früh in der woche klären.


 
ja, geht ja net, dass wir sowas so verfrüht entscheiden


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2013)

@Jörg ... Na wie lang dauerts noch bis carver sagt -> oh, das Blau eloxieren macht Probleme, der Rahmen wird jetz doch schwarz 

Scho traurig wie die da jetz verfahren. Aber der Werbefeldzug reicht wohl schon und die paar hanseln die man jetz hier ärgert stören net ...

Okopf südpiste is ja offen ... Hmm muss viel gesnowed haben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Na wie lang dauerts noch bis carver sagt -> oh, das Blau eloxieren macht Probleme, der Rahmen wird jetz doch schwarz
> 
> Scho traurig wie die da jetz verfahren. Aber der Werbefeldzug reicht wohl schon und die paar hanseln die man jetz hier ärgert stören net ...
> 
> Okopf südpiste is ja offen ... Hmm muss viel gesnowed haben



Ja schneit immerzu irgendwie mal mehr mal weniger

Noch ist doch noch alles im grünen Bereich bei den Carversen. 
Die sagen halt nichts mehr, solange es sich noch nicht in den roten Bereich verschoben hat

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2013)

hmm ... kaum schreib ich was ... gibts nen lebenszeichen von denen ... na dann wart mal bis ende märz  
traurig das das in der bikebranche immer so läuft


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... kaum schreib ich was ... gibts nen lebenszeichen von denen ... na dann wart mal bis ende märz
> traurig das das in der bikebranche immer so läuft



Ja du mußt mehr zum Thema schreiben 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. Februar 2013)

Wie schautsn im Gebirge grad mit Schneelage und Schbeixsbedingungen aus?


----------



## Speci007 (10. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie schautsn im Gebirge grad mit Schneelage und Schbeixsbedingungen aus?




Oben viel weisser Scheiß.......
Unten geht's so......


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie schautsn im Gebirge grad mit Schneelage und Schbeixsbedingungen aus?



War in letzter Zeit seit Jahren nimmer im Fichtlhochgebirge unterwegs...zu kalt für meine Lunge. Aber nach dem schönen Tag heute sollte doch alles ausgetreten sein.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Februar 2013)

War nur mal Kössaine rum unterwegs heut. H-Weg Spur sah recht schmal aus 

Denk aber dass trotzdem ganz gut gehen könnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2013)

bei so videos könnt ich langsam das kotzen kriegen ... http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26742

trailschonendes fahren is das nicht ... deppen (1:36 zum beispiel) was denken die wer sie sind.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bei so videos könnt ich langsam das kotzen kriegen ... http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/26742
> 
> trailschonendes fahren is das nicht ... deppen (1:36 zum beispiel) was denken die wer sie sind.



Ja das wurde beim letzten Endurotreffenvideo in der Fränkischen Schweiz schon negativ angesprochen. Find ich irgendwie nimmer, obwohl eigentlich die eigenen Kommentare ja auf der eigenen Videoseite gespeichert werden.. wohl wieder rausgenommen
Diesmal haben sies aber noch weiter übertrieben unser Image wieder zu ruinieren

War auch mein erster Beitrag damals zu den Endurorennenzeugs, zwar schön, aber die Rennen mit dem höchsten Negativ- und Gefahrenpotenzial für den Mountainbiker ansich.

Na der RolandMC wird wohl einen dementsprechenden Beitrag dazu schreiben.....und ich werd ihm danach recht geben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2013)

traurig auf jedenfall


----------



## folienmaster (11. Februar 2013)

Haben ja wenigstens die Schaufeln vergessen, sonst hätte der Wanderweg noch ein paar
Sprunghügel und Anlieger bekommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2013)

das is für die bikehersteller nen hochinteressantes feld, das nicht soweit weg vom normalmountainbiker wie der DH-Sport ist. Deshalb wird da jetz wohl sehr schnell mit viel Geld gespielt 

und genau diese kommerzialisierung des Enduromountainbikens führt halt zu sowas (profis und kamerateams dürfen vermeintlich alles) ... jetz kommt dann noch doping usw, dann is alles putt


----------



## LB Stefan (15. Februar 2013)

War heut mal um die Kössaine rum weng unterwegs. Trails sind in einem guten Zustand! Schön breit ausgetreten und hart mit gut Grip. 
Will morgen auf jeden Fall noch ne Runde drehen. 

Frage wär wies am OKO aussieht...


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

hab leider kein Radl dabei  zum glück für mich  radlfahrn bei der kälte würd mir sicher noch net gut tun

wann willstn hin? ... vielleicht könn mer ja nen kaffee dort trinken


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Februar 2013)

Aufgrund des Neuschnees heut nacht glaub ich net dass noch so gut geht mitn Radl 

Zum Glück bin ich gestern schon mal gefahren 

Hätt ja auch noch bis Sonntag Abend warten können


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab leider kein Radl dabei  zum glück für mich  radlfahrn bei der kälte würd mir sicher noch net gut tun
> 
> wann willstn hin? ... vielleicht könn mer ja nen kaffee dort trinken



Seite wann schreibst denn du meine Beiträge  Was haste denn wieder angestellt 

@LB Popefan: Ja dieses Neugeschneie geht mir jetzt mal so ziemlich auf den Sack heute....arrg 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Seite wann schreibst denn du meine Beiträge  Was haste denn wieder angestellt
> 
> G.



Na bin / war erkältet und muss a weng aufpassen  da ich ab so bis mi skifahrn muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na bin / war erkältet und muss a weng aufpassen  da ich ab so bis mi skifahrn muss



Ah, haben sich jetzt endlich Viren entwickelt die dich auch befallen können
Na dann gute Besserrung damit du ab Sonntag deinen Verpflichtungen beikommen kannst

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

Hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

hmm ... irgendwie würds mich doch auf die felle ziehen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

Oh mei...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

hehe ... webcambild am okopf schaut net grad einladend aus ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2013)

Fahr hat nach Waldsassen, ist doch näher und der Lift läuft auch ...zumindest zeigt das die Wäbcäm.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Februar 2013)

haha


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2013)

neue Bretterchen  ... hrrr hrrr ... geil 

carbon (statt kondition  )


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

Die Black Diamond schauen ja fein aus Megawatt...das sieht dir wieder ähnlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2013)

japp ... MEGAwatt 

hehe ... wer is da wohl aus der reihe getanzt ... in der Spur gehen is mainstream  hehe ... -> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11212752/IBC/IMG_0913.JPG


----------



## franzam (20. Februar 2013)

Sind die 188 dann die Volt?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Februar 2013)

hmm ... volt is ja die höhe des sinus  na dann is die länge gleich den volt

die breite is wohl dann der strom

beides gibt dann die megawatt


----------



## teatimetom (21. Februar 2013)

Hast dir die Megawatt also gekauft, ganzschÃ¶ne Planken 

hier schreibt jemand Ã¼ber den Ochsenkopf , der Dimitri Lenhner von der Freeride:





> # Haariger Sprung am Ochsenkopf: Mieser Absprung, Risiko-Landung. Von den Dimensionen wÃ¤re der Jump nicht schwierig, doch die Landung macht ihn gefÃ¤hrlich. Richtet sich an vielleicht 10 Prozent der Besucher â und selbst die haben keinen SpaÃ.



stimmt des ?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2013)

ne ... so ein schmarrn ...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

Soderla, mußte mir erstmal die 5 Seiten zum Morgenkaffee geben die schon geschrieben wurden
Das sie immer wieder dieses Bild von von dem superflowigen Sprung, den sogar über 40jährige, Leute die normalerweise jeden Sprung verweigern, CCler mit Lycra und nicht versenkten Sattel und was weiß ich wer fährt, ist schon erstaunlich

Da gibts wie immer nur ein emänsches "Oh mei"...³ 

Die Jungs von der Sandbahn die damals da waren, waren scheinbar wirklich von den ganzen Eindrücken von soviel verschiedenen Steinen, die netmal künstlich hingelegt worden sind, sehr überrascht 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es mitlerweile weitererzählte Legenden, bei denen die Steine und Unebenheiten durch die Überlieferungen bei Saufgelagen zu unübwindbaren Hindernissen, bei denen man sein Rad sogar schultern muß, angewachsen sind 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. Februar 2013)

wobei ich auch zugeben muss, dass ich da lange bedenken hatte. als ich dann das erste mal drüber bin, war ich mal wieder überrascht, wie schön das geht.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2013)

hehe ... jetz hab ichs erst gelesen  wir sind ja negativ aufgefallen. ich weiß nicht was an dem sprung sein soll ... bin da noch nie gestürzt. 

naja diese eingebildeten deppen von der freeride. die denken sie haben die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen. les den sch.... schon lang nimmer

@_speedy_ ... warst ja im bozen mit im lift als wir nachts rauf sind ... da war einer von den deppen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @_speedy_ ... warst ja im bozen mit im lift als wir nachts rauf sind ... da war einer von den deppen



...und, habt ihr ihn dann wenigstens verprügelt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Februar 2013)

da war der schumann auf deinem radl dabei


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

Na wenn dus schon weißt, dann hättest es ihm ja gleich abnehmen können ums mir mitzubringen

G.


----------



## Landus (21. Februar 2013)

Wurde die besagte Landung nicht mittlerweile eingeebnet?


----------



## speedy_j (21. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... jetz hab ichs erst gelesen  wir sind ja negativ aufgefallen. ich weiß nicht was an dem sprung sein soll ... bin da noch nie gestürzt.
> 
> naja diese eingebildeten deppen von der freeride. die denken sie haben die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen. les den sch.... schon lang nimmer
> 
> @_speedy_ ... warst ja im bozen mit im lift als wir nachts rauf sind ... da war einer von den deppen



ich hab denen eh überl genommen, dass sie unsere tour schlecht geredet haben


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Februar 2013)

Hmm ganz schön weiß alles geworden über Nacht...

Wenns jetzt nicht so spät im Winter wär würd ichsagen:  schöner  Powder


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

> Hmm ganz schön weiß alles geworden über Nacht...
> 
> Wenns jetzt nicht so spät im Winter wär würd ichsagen: schöner Powder




Nach der Abfahrt eben steht wieder mal fest, Rad ist trotzdem besser wie Schlitten

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2013)

Seid ihr Rad oder Schlitten gefahrn? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Seid ihr Rad oder Schlitten gefahrn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



War mim Radl oben 
Irgendwann mach ich mir wohl demnächst ein Schild auf den Kopf "Das ist kein E-Bike"

So hab jetzt auch mal meinen Beitrag zu dem Todessprung am Oko abgeben müssen 

G.


----------



## JokerT (24. Februar 2013)

Wie sind denn die Schnee/Eisbedingungen zur Zeit in den Bergen? Wir würden die Woche gern mal wieder hoch auf Wald-/Epprechtstein.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War mim Radl oben
> Irgendwann mach ich mir wohl demnächst ein Schild auf den Kopf "Das ist kein E-Bike"
> 
> So hab jetzt auch mal meinen Beitrag zu dem Todessprung am Oko abgeben müssen
> ...



Hmm bekommt man denn die frage schon gestellt wegen dem E-Bike 

Todessprung ... Hehe


----------



## franzam (25. Februar 2013)

Jörg ist bergauf so schnell, da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage nach dem E-Antrieb!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Februar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Jörg ist bergauf so schnell, da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage nach dem E-Antrieb!



Na dann stellen sie bei dir die frage nach nem Atomantrieb


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2013)

Arrrg....ich hab geschoben, weil so viele Schlitten unkontrolliert von oben runterkamen und wurde gerfragt ob meine Batterie leer ist

G.


----------



## Speci007 (25. Februar 2013)

Du bist ja so ehrlich.....


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ehrlich.....



Das war sogar ernst gemeit 
Man hatte selbst auf der Forststraße keine Chance mehr als 50m zu fahren bevor man zu Seite mußte ...und an den Seiten war kein Bergauffahren möglich 

Aber man schiebt ja dennoch doppelt so schnell wie der normale Wanderer

G.


----------



## franzam (26. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na dann stellen sie bei dir die frage nach nem Atomantrieb



Oh, mein Reaktorblock wurde letztes Jahr stillgelegt. 
Momentan ist es eher so was wie ein Holzvergaser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2013)

@Jörg ... Bin schockiert ... Was Les ich denn da von dir über osternohe


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Bin schockiert ... Was Les ich denn da von dir über osternohe



Todesnohe ist voll gut. Das war doch schoh immer meine Meinung  Kurze Abfahrten mit viel Holz,weißt doch das ich des mag

Da kann man über ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie diese Kicker vor den Drops, schonmal hinwegsehen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Februar 2013)

Haha


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Februar 2013)

hmm, ich muss jetzt was schreiben, sonst glaubt ihr mich gibts nicht mehr.

aber das forum unterhält einen zur zeit echt gut-die komischen enduro klassen-clowns mit ihrem schullandheim-wochenende in der fränkischen, der artikel und die diskussion   über die bikepark-zustände und jetzt noch ein bike der woche wo ich mich frag "warum?".

wollen wir nicht ein eigenes forum aufbauen?

obwohl, wie gesagt, es wär ja langweilig...


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2013)

Er lebt


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Das heißt "es lebt"

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (28. Februar 2013)

hi,

ist am oko was fahrbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Ja nach Fleckl runter soll es perfekt gehen

G.


----------



## Speci007 (28. Februar 2013)

und wahrscheinlich schmierweg hoch


----------



## franzam (28. Februar 2013)

Samstag was geplant?


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Samstag was geplant?



Da haben wir unseren legendären Fichtelbouldercup  ...zwar erst am ganz späääten Nammitag, aber da darf man sich vorher nicht verausgaben

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2013)

Bouldercup ... Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bouldercup ... Oh mei
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Apropos Oh mei...der einzige Bouldercup auf der Welt wo man auch 10 Bierpunkte zum Ergebnis holen kann

G.


----------



## franzam (28. Februar 2013)

Häh? wenn du mit 10 Bier den Boulder noch hochkommst gibts Extrapunkte?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das heißt "es lebt"
> 
> G.



yeah, yeah - immer  und "es" is wohl grad wirklich richtiger
bin schon immer im hintergrund...

überlegt euch doch schon mal, wann ihr mal zum kaffee kommt


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2013)

Bouldercup yeah yeah... ;o)
Wann gehts los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> überlegt euch doch schon mal, wann ihr mal zum kaffee kommt



Dann musst DU aber auch nen Kuchen machen 

Eman bist wohl im Lande des we?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Häh? wenn du mit 10 Bier den Boulder noch hochkommst gibts Extrapunkte?



Richtige Boulderer können sowas Man darf pro Boulder ein Bier trinken, bzw. 1 Bier geht pro Boulder in die Wertung. So kann man den Flashpunkt ausgleichen, falls man ihn nicht beim ersten Versuch schafft 


 @stefonpopefan: 1730 ist so der Einlaß 


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (1. März 2013)

1730 werd ich net ganz schaffen weil ich daheim noch bissl was zu tun hab.
Aber ich kann ja später dazu kommen oder??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 1730 werd ich net ganz schaffen weil ich daheim noch bissl was zu tun hab.
> Aber ich kann ja später dazu kommen oder??



Schaumer mal was sich da machen läßt...ich laß mal meine Beziehungen spielen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Und wie ists gestern noch aus gegangen??

Bei mir schauts net gut aus.




KOmm gerade vom KH.....
Knochen sind okay aber a Band scheints erwischt zu haben... 

Muss mal zum Kernspindingsbumms. Die können da wohl mehr sagen.

So a Käse alles


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

Oh mei Hättest doch auf deine Mutter gehört, die hätte bestimmt gesagt das es viel zu gefährlich ist im Winter von der Kösser runterzufahren

Die Lena hat ganz knapp mit 105 zu 103 Punkten gewonnen. Sie hat doch tatsächlich den Brainbold, den letzten, flashen können...und hat sich auch noch einen Bierpunkt gesichert
Während sie mir einen abgezogen haben, wegen angeblichen ECOball aus der Box nehmen...was ich in Wirklichkeit aber garnet gmacht hab...tsss

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Hmmm sauber 
Auf den Brainboulder bin ich ja sehr gespannt. Wenn ich mal wieder treten kann will ich mir den auch mal ansehen....


----------



## Speci007 (3. März 2013)

stefan
ich wünsch dir wenig "defekte" u. gute besserung


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Danke danke,  erst mal sehen was bei der Kernspin raus kommt. Hoff dass nix komplett ab ist und es nur leicht angerissen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (3. März 2013)

hoffmer's beste.....

jetzt wo der winter langsam zu ende ist u. alle motiviert sind zu allen möglichen biketechnischen untaten


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und wie ists gestern noch aus gegangen??
> 
> Bei mir schauts net gut aus.
> 
> ...



Was hastn angestellt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Mich hats gestern im angetautem Schnee vom Rad runter gedreht und bin iwie mitm Fuß im Bike hängen geblieben. Hab erst dacht die Hüfte ist dahin aber der gehts wieder ganz gut, nur as Knie wollt dann gestern abend nimmer so recht.

Naja und jetzt tu ich mich so schwer mitm Bewegen.


----------



## Supah Gee (3. März 2013)

da drück ich dir natürlich auch die daumen, dass nix kaputt is...


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Danke danke, wie gesagt, mal sehen was bei der KS raus kommt.
Ich hoff a mal dass es nicht sooo schlimm ist. Hab wenn ich das Bein ruhig halt eigentlich keine Schmerzen. 
Weiß nicht ob man vom Schmerzgrad was ableiten kann...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2013)

Hoffentlich net Kreuzband .

Na auf jedenfall gute Besserung.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Nee Kreuzband ists denk ich nicht.
Ist eher an der Innenseite. Kreuzband währ wohl eher vorne unter der Kniescheibe oder??


----------



## Speci007 (3. März 2013)

die sind mitten drin u. halten ober-u.unterschenkelknochen zusammen u. stabilisieren das kniegelenk.
wenn eins reißt kannst du das unter umständen deutlich hören u. das knie schwillt stark an.....
sehr unangenehm das ganze 
op u. ein gutes vierteljahr kein bike 
aber ich hoffe du hast was "harmloseres"


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung ... Der Doc wird's scho wissen 

Abgesehen davon, brutalstest Bergwetter zur Zeit. Leider muss ich morgen wieder arbeiten 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Nee Knie ist eigentlich gar net geschwollen und a net Blau und nix. 
Ja Doc wird's dann schon wissen. Hoff mal dass ich net erst in nem halben Jahr nen Termin bekomm. 

Hmm Nebel und regnen was es geht soll's die nächsten Wochen !!!! ;o)


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

@ jörgo, Glückwunsch, stehst ja in der finalen Verlosung des EntwicklerCarverrahmens ... 

Vielleicht hast ja dann bald 2


----------



## Speci007 (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee Knie ist eigentlich gar net geschwollen und a net Blau und nix.
> Ja Doc wird's dann schon wissen. Hoff mal dass ich net erst in nem halben Jahr nen Termin bekomm.
> 
> Hmm Nebel und regnen was es geht soll's die nächsten Wochen !!!! ;o)




in marktredwitz geht's immer recht schnell

http://www.radiologie-marktredwitz.de


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Ah danke schon mal. Ja beim Kollerer werd ich morgen mal anrufen aber da hört man unterschiedlichstes, von geht recht schnell bis dauert ewig... Na mal sehen was er morgen sagt. 
Danke aber schomal für die Info.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Juhu... wenigstens Beitrag 7000


----------



## Speci007 (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhu... wenigstens Beitrag 7000



wenn da mal nicht eine blitzspontanheilung einsetzt


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. März 2013)

oh mann, stefan!! und grad heut, wo der frühling mal rausgespitz hat... 

muss ich halt wirklich noch nen kuchen backen (lassen) - ich drück dir auch die Daumen für morgen! 

grüße,
otti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhu... wenigstens Beitrag 7000



Jaja, kaum können sie keinen Sport mehr treiben sitzen sie nur noch vorm Internet. 
Aber zählt ja eh net, weils ne Doppelpost war...mußt nur den Eman fragen

Außerdem hab ich jetzt als Topentwickler eh nimmer so viel Zeit Heißt das denn jetzt das ich auf jedenfall eines der T-Shirts bekomm?

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Macht nichts, für mich gilts diesmal   

Japp des Entwicklershört scheintst wohl auf jeden Fall zu bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Macht nichts, für mich gilts diesmal
> 
> Japp des Entwicklershört scheintst wohl auf jeden Fall zu bekommen



 ...das kann ich dann beim nächsten Cuberertreffen auf der Kösser anziehen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...das kann ich dann beim nächsten Cuberertreffen auf der Kösser anziehen
> 
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Juhu... wenigstens Beitrag 7000



Wie so oft ... Doppelpost gilt eh net  ... Gott wusste das und hat dich scho vorher bestraft


----------



## LB Stefan (3. März 2013)

Ja scheinbar, oder weil er mich bestraft hat durfte ich dass jetzt auch


----------



## speedy_j (4. März 2013)

oh mei stefan, ich hoffe du hast einen zeitnahen termin für das elektromagnetische einleuchtgerät bekommen. da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es nix ernstes ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja scheinbar, oder weil er mich bestraft hat durfte ich dass jetzt auch



Nutürlich durftest du das....aber zählen tuts trotzdem net

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> oh mei stefan, ich hoffe du hast einen zeitnahen termin für das elektromagnetische einleuchtgerät bekommen. da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es nix ernstes ist.



Ja zu meinem Überrraschen hab ich für Mittwoch nen Termin bekommen. 
Mal sehen was raus kommt. Ich hoff a mal dass es net so wild ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. März 2013)

@Jörg: das sagt der Mann der Doppelposts


----------



## Klabauterman (4. März 2013)

@LB Jörg: Gratulation zum neuen Shirt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: Gratulation zum neuen Shirt



Danke 


 @popefan: Dann drück ich dir auch mal die Daumen das es falscher Alarm ist. Kann seit gestern auch net recht was machen...Hals macht Probleme 


G.


----------



## Speci007 (4. März 2013)

War heute früh mal auf'm Oko.
Fährt sich super hoch wie runter...
Winterwanderwege sind schön fest
Abfahrt nach Fleckl ist Highspeed angesagt, macht Heidenspaß


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen Nachdem sich der Halsaua gestern angesagt hat, hab ich meinen Radtag auf Eis gelegt und bin nur mal so auf den Oko gwandert.
Zum Hochfahren müßte der Wnterwanderweg vom Hänky rüber zum Schmierer sogar top gehen...und bergab sollte es ein Traum sein am 4Sterne oder nach Bigri runter

Nur Boxgraben ist garnet möglich, aber wie gesagt Straße brauchts ja auch gar garnet.

G.


----------



## Speci007 (4. März 2013)

Ich bin 3 Mal hoch...

1X Schmierweg vom Berchwerch
2X von Fleckel Ww- weg
Und dann war ich optimal platt 
Der weiss- blaue nach Bullheadhouse abwärts geht super
Zurück zum Auto, zum Bergwerk bin ich wieder Ww-weg u.dann Schmierw.
runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (4. März 2013)

klingt so als würde daheim nu viel schnee liegen


----------



## Speci007 (4. März 2013)

So ist es.
Weißer Sch.... in Massen
Aber die Sonne arbeitet an Besserung


----------



## Klabauterman (4. März 2013)

wieviel liegt denn so?
ich war seit weihnachten nicht mehr in der Heimat 
komm aber diese oder nächste woche und wenns ohne spikes fahrbar ist,wollt ich das radl mitnehmen


----------



## Speci007 (4. März 2013)

Am Oko so 40-50 cm etwa
Zur Zeit sind Spikes noch angebracht...
Es ist stellenweise recht vereist.
Aber das kann sich schnell ändern, wenn die Sonne weiter so lieb ist


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Sagen wir mal so...mit jeden Tag wo es net Schneit, steigt die Brauchizität von Speiks 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2013)

es soll doch jetz so warm werden, das es eh matschig wird


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Im Schatten und am Hügel wirds sich eher in Eis verwandeln...ist ansich null vorhersehbar 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2013)

hehe ... viel müll schreiben wurde nicht belohnt *fg*


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... viel müll schreiben wurde nicht belohnt *fg*



 Ich bekomm aber ein T-Shirt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2013)

das sei dir gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2013)

Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...
Früher traf man sich aufm Trail, heute beim Doc...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...
> Früher traf man sich aufm Trail, heute beim Doc...



Ja, w.....du wirst alt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2013)

Nicht nur ich


----------



## Landus (5. März 2013)

Mensch, wenn du das T-Shirt bekommst, hast du ja auch mal was buntes zum anziehen


----------



## franzam (5. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wie sich die Zeiten ändern...
> Früher traf man sich aufm Trail, heute beim Doc...



Und was spricht der Doc? Hoffentlich noch alles ganz?


----------



## LB Stefan (5. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Und was spricht der Doc? Hoffentlich noch alles ganz?



Naja der Hausarzt kann da net viel sagen. Hätt nur ne Überweisung zum MRT gebraucht für die ich morgen nen Termin gehabt hätte.
Muss aber jetzt erst ne Ehrenrunde über den Orthopäden drehen... 
Unser Gesundheitssystem ist schon komisch... 
Also morgen zum Orthopäden und hoffentlich von da dann zum MRT...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. März 2013)

ja ... das schlimmste am krank sein ist das gesundheitssystem. wenn ich sehe was ich dafür zahle und was für leute da dann rumsitzen könnt ich kotzen ... 

die harz 4 empfänger solln gefälligst zum tierarzt


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja ... das schlimmste am krank sein ist das gesundheitssystem. wenn ich sehe was ich dafür zahle und was für leute da dann rumsitzen könnt ich kotzen ...
> 
> die harz 4 empfänger solln gefälligst zum tierarzt



...oder Veterinär

Irgendwie hab ich gestern in meinem Fibertran die Hälfte von meinem Antiidiotiukum verlegt und finds nimmer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2013)

bist krank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bist krank?



Ja...seit die Sonne scheint...und beste Bedingungen auf den Trails herschen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2013)

oh mei ... na dann schau mal das du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst.

ostern wer bock auf radlfahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... na dann schau mal das du schnell wieder auf die Beine kommst.
> 
> ostern wer bock auf radlfahrn?



Drum hab ich ja den Stefan beim Arzt getroffen
Wer denkt denn jetzt schon bis Ostern und wo er da rumeiert

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. März 2013)

ja, bloß keine langzeitplanung


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2013)

ich bin in zürich und werd da den hausberg mal fahren


----------



## OLB EMan (7. März 2013)

und stefan ... wie schauts nach der MRT ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und stefan ... wie schauts nach der MRT ?



 Er wartet gerade glaub ich auf die Auswertung!

Oh mei...ich richte gerade meinen neuen Puter ein...ich bin ein altmodischer 4zu3 Mensch...ich will meinen Kopf beim Lesen nicht hin und herbewegen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

Der MRT Doc sagt dass da Meniskus okay ist. Innenband ist angerissen. Muss man aber wohl nix dran rum schnibbeln.
Morgen nochmal zum Orthopäden der will sichs a noch mal ansehen und dann solls wohl so wieder werden.
Also noch mal so einigermaßen weggekommen...


----------



## Speci007 (7. März 2013)

Da hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt 

Bis es wieder richtig losgeht mit der Pedalage bist Du wieder einsatzfähig


----------



## LB Stefan (7. März 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Da hast Du noch mal Glück gehabt
> 
> Bis es wieder richtig losgeht mit der Pedalage bist Du wieder einsatzfähig



Japp woll mers hoffen 
Also wie war des mit Schnee die nächsten 3 Wochen??


----------



## franzam (7. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Er wartet gerade glaub ich auf die Auswertung!
> 
> Oh mei...ich richte gerade meinen neuen Puter ein...ich bin ein altmodischer 4zu3 Mensch...ich will meinen Kopf beim Lesen nicht hin und herbewegen
> 
> G.



Stell halt den Bildschirm hochkant!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Dann fällt des runter was oben drauf steht...tss
Was macht denn dein Jogurtbecherrad mit Halbtreckingradreifen...hast jetzt doch schon ausgiebig testen können

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Gott wenns nach der Hitzewelle heute net wirklich schneit, dann bekommen wir die besten Trailbedingungen die man sich weltweit vorstellen kann....und ich werd bis Montag gesund


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gott wenns nach der Hitzewelle heute net wirklich schneit, dann bekommen wir die besten Trailbedingungen die man sich weltweit vorstellen kann....und ich werd bis Montag gesund
> 
> 
> G.



Na prima. 
Aber es wird wohl nen richtig schönen eiskanal geben


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

> Aber es wird wohl nen richtig schönen eiskanal geben



Am Oko oben ists voll warm  das könnte endlich auch gutes Eis in dr Lifttrasse geben 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. März 2013)

jo,

noch etwas warm

dann kalt

u. kein weisser Sch....

das wäers 

u. dann nur noch warm u. alles grün....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Notfalls auch gleich grün und warm


Hat zufällig irgendwer irgendeinen Rahmen mit ISCG05 und 73 Tretlagerbreite rumliegen den er mal einen Tag net braucht...müßt nur was dranhalten

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. März 2013)

Edorf komplett grün


----------



## LB Stefan (8. März 2013)

Am spicy wär des so...
Aber da hängt noch des ganze andere Zeug dran des man so normalerweise zum fahren braucht. Und er hat press-fit...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Am spicy wär des so...
> Aber da hängt noch des ganze andere Zeug dran des man so normalerweise zum fahren braucht. Und er hat press-fit...



Pressfit ist übel, das nutzt nichts. Hätte auf jedenfall mal, ohne festzuziehen, ein BSA Lager reinschrauben müssen um die XTR auf der Kettenblattseite reinzustecken.
Ich hoffe echt das das PressFit bei MB´s wieder ausstirbt

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Oh mei...kann mal jemand den Eman wieder heimschicken...tss

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe echt das das PressFit bei MB´s wieder ausstirbt
> 
> G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei...kann mal jemand den Eman wieder heimschicken...tss
> 
> G.



Hehe ... Das wär so und so passiert ... Das Wetter mein ich 

Ihr seid doch eh Out of Order  ...

Is aber scho sch... Zur zeit ... Radlfahrn wird noch net gehen? Na vielleicht mach ich ne wasserskitour


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch eh Out of Order  ...




Bähhhh....ab heute dürft ich wieder raus...und für was net ganz so anstrengendees häts auch voll getaugt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

Oh mei ... Es regnet ja draußen ... Bäh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

Da kannst nur mitn Tretroller auf der Straße hin und her eiern


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

Warum mit'm Tretroller ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

Is nur um meine Motivation/Frust zum Radfahren bei den sch..ß Wetter und den ätzenden Wegbedingungen zu verdeutlichen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Naja, es hört ja langsam auf zu regnen und dann muß man halt daneben fahren...also wo keine Wege auch keine Wegbedingungen

Jetzt wissen wir aner immernoch nichts neues von deinem Jocubegurtrad und dem mittlerweile vollzogenen Kurzzeitauertest

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

Hehe ... In Rgbg wars gestern gar net so schlimm 

Ansonsten halt wasserskifahrn ... Mal schauen ob ich mich aufraffen kann


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, es hört ja langsam auf zu regnen und dann muß man halt daneben fahren...also wo keine Wege auch keine Wegbedingungen
> 
> Jetzt wissen wir aner immernoch nichts neues von deinem Jocubegurtrad und dem mittlerweile vollzogenen Kurzzeitauertest
> 
> G.



Naja, meine XC-Runde geht mit dem Plastikeimer genauso. Das einzige was mich nervt ist der allgemeine Trend zum tiefen Tretlager. Das ist in unserer Gegend kontraproduktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Ein absoluter Bescheuertentrend...genauso wie der Trend zu supertiefen Lenkzentralen. 
Der Trend scheint im allgemeinen bei tief zu liegen....hmmmh...der Enduroracer scheint der neue Mantafahrer zu sein...andere parallelen scheint es ja auch noch zu geben

G.


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

Hast Du etwa schon einen mit Fuchsschwanz gesichtet?


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

Da baut man größere Reifen rein und macht das Tretlager noch tiefer wie bei den alten 26ern....:kotz:


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Na das B steht halt für bescheuert

Ich glaub ich werd heute trotzdem rausgehen und ein wenig Techniktrainig auf sauberen Waldboden im Kemnather Land machen. So für den Anfang um meinen Hals wieder an frische Luft zu gewöhnen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Juhuuu....die Sonne kommt raus Nix wie an die frische Luft.....

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

sonne ... wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sonne ... wo?



Na hier, oke jetzt nur noch soviel das sie genau auf meinen Bildschirm scheint War urplötzlich den ganzen Tag auf einmal sonnig und blauhimmlig....und kein Schnee und keine Nässe mehr im Trainingsgelände

G.


----------



## Speci007 (9. März 2013)

jepp, optimal das

kurz vor'm Sonnenbrand


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Die Abfährtchen zum Schluß sind noch cool geworden. Mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsausfahrten...je nachdem ob man jeweils links oder rechts zwischen den Bäumchen unten durchfährt

G.


----------



## Speci007 (9. März 2013)

da muss ich mal auf fährtensuche.....

und schau'n ob's zum überleben ist 

hoffentlich ist weiter hinten bald der Schnee weg, das ist noch interessanter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

Snow  in kurzer Hose und radltrikot auf Brettern steh ich grad da ... 


Teilweise episch heut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Oh mei...sieht aber eher dregisch aus. Auf dem schönen weichen schnee kann bestimmt besonders gut rutschen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2013)

Seh dich auf der Wabcam garnet stehen...du schwarst  

Edit: Oke, das Bild zur Zeit ist 20min alt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei...sieht aber eher dregisch aus. Auf dem schönen weichen schnee kann bestimmt besonders gut rutschen.
> 
> G.



Südseitig is es such den Schnee  auf der Nord konnt man sogar noch Lifttrasse hochlaufen 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2013)

Hmm sieht schon recht olwa aus... 
Zum Glück muss ich net raus im Moment


----------



## franzam (9. März 2013)

Wie lang hast Du Schonzeit?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. März 2013)

Naja 3 Wochen bestimmt noch...
Mal sehen...  

Aber seit gestern hab ich wenigstens dein Eindruck dass es ein bisschen besser geworden ist. Ist schon mal schön, zu merken, dass es in die richtige Richtung geht.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm sieht schon recht olwa aus...
> Zum Glück muss ich net raus im Moment


 

hehe Nordpiste war halt slush und gar net mal so schlecht 

südpiste ist mist ja, mit skifahrn hat das nimmer viel zu tun  deshalb werd ich heut nimmer rauflaufen  is eh furchtbar anstrengend weil das fell auf dem wasserschnee net gscheit rutscht und noch dazu durch das wasser schwer ist 

na dann schau mal das du schnell wieder auf die Füße kommst  viel verpassen tust zur zeit wirklich net


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .....slush.....




Hhmmmhh...das spukt Google dazu aus..."slush"...die Skipiste war also wie deine Anziehsachen....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

*Slush*, also called *slush ice*, is a slurry mixture of small ice crystals (e.g. snow) and liquid water.[1] In the natural environment, slush forms when ice and/or snow melts.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

kommt also schon an google hin  aber die farbe hat gefehlt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kommt also schon an google hin  aber die farbe hat gefehlt



Gabs am Oko wahrscheinlich nur in gelb 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

don't eat yellow snow ... ja ...

war aber eher braun


----------



## franzam (10. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> don't eat yellow snow ... ja ...
> 
> war aber eher braun



solltest aber auch nicht essen!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

oh ... das hat mir keiner gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

Oh mei, mir war garnet bewußt wie weit es von Arzberg nach WUN ist Poh und ich wollt nur ne kleine Runde machen, jetzt ists wahrscheinlich weiter wie dem Eman seine Waldnaabtalrunde geworden

An Andi sein neues 26A Rad...







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, mir war garnet bewußt wie weit es von Arzberg nach WUN ist Poh und ich wollt nur ne kleine Runde machen, jetzt ists wahrscheinlich weiter wie dem Eman seine Waldnaabtalrunde geworden
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1326335
> 
> ...


 
ja ... WUN is scho weit , aber rollt ja 

bin net bis ins wnaabtal, da wär ich bei dem boden nie wieder heim gekommen ... man konnt teilweise nicht wirklich spüren oben man bergauf gradaus und bergab fährt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja ... WUN is scho weit , aber rollt ja



Naja...da waren schon ein paaaaaaar Feldwege dabei...puhh

G.


----------



## franzam (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> An Andi sein neues 26A Rad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is des Rad so klein oder is da Andi noch mal gewachsen?
 Schaut fast wie Größe 52 aus


----------



## Themeankitty (10. März 2013)

Ahah, ein Swoop, hab mir auch mal überlegt, ob ich mir das Swoop kaufe, wird aber doch eher das ICB 2, naja ich würde, wenns ginge das Swoop mal probefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Is des Rad so klein oder is da Andi noch mal gewachsen?
> Schaut fast wie Größe 52 aus



Das ist ein 24er...so als Gegentrend zu deinem, drum wirkts so groß

Ist nur der Effekt vom 16mm Obiektiv und weil der Andi ja seine Riwörb schoh immer recht weit herausen hat im abgesengtem Zustand

  @Themeankitty: Das wird wohl das Rad sein das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich am häufigsten und wenn nicht, dann aber bestimmt am längsten, oben auf der Kösseine stehen wird

G.


----------



## speedy_j (10. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Themeankitty: Das wird wohl das Rad sein das dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich am häufigsten und wenn nicht, dann aber bestimmt am längsten, oben auf der Kösseine stehen wird
> 
> G.


----------



## Landus (11. März 2013)

Schicker Hobel  Geht das Hanzz in den Ruhestand?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2013)

Könnte passieren

So den ersten Tag des Schneiesns haben wir, zumindest im Tal, schon mal gut überstanden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2013)

der temperaturgradient is schon krass ... okopf -7 ... hier +4 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2013)

Ein Indiz das nicht Wärme sondern Kälte nach oben steigen muß

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2013)

schwierige sache


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schwierige sache



Stimmt, ist wie mit Blitzen, die fallen ja auf die Erde und schlagen dann dort ein weil sie leichter sind als Luft

G.


----------



## franzam (11. März 2013)

Denn letzten Blitz, den ich wiegen wollte war so schwer, dass es mir die Waage zerhaut hat


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

@Emän: Na so schlimm scheint das blau jetzt doch net so werden..puhhh


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10397183&postcount=241


G.


----------



## Themeankitty (12. März 2013)

Yes, schaut sehr geil aus, das blau. Genau mein Wunschfarbe


----------



## Dampfsti (12. März 2013)

Schaut besser aus als gedacht...
Kommt garnet so schlecht des Blau


----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2013)

was ist an dem blau jetz anders als damals bei der abstimmung ? 

polarisiert halt


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was ist an dem blau jetz anders als damals bei der abstimmung ?
> 
> polarisiert halt



Es ist dunkler.....

....[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09VCLHmAio0&feature=player_detailpage"]Don't argue with idiots  They'll drag you down to their level and beat you - YouTube[/nomedia]


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. März 2013)

auf nem foto kannst das eh net gut sehen ... aber das musterliteville war schon ein wenig heller 
is mir aber eh egal 

hehe ... das vid is gut


----------



## Landus (13. März 2013)

Dieses Video erklärt praktisch dieses ganze Forum


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

Pohh...komm gerade völlig erschöpft vom Oko zurrück. 
Durch meine Krankheitswoche bin ich versehentlich in die Lage gekommen das ich jetzt auch zu den Leuten mit Actionskamera gehöre
Drum mußte sie gleich mal am Trail getestet werden

Also Oko geht durch den Neuschnee nur in bestimmten Bereichen zu fahren. Der obere Teil nach Bigri geht garnet schön, der Mittlere rasante Teil geht echt rasant und der untere "Steile steinige Weg" ist absolut genial
Den bin ich dann zum Test auch gefühlte 100mal hoch bis alle Einstellungen durch waren
Endlich mal wieder echtes Trailgefühl


Pohh, und da soll nommal einer sagen die Carver schauen billig aus...aber nein der Eman muß ja blau wählen
















G.


----------



## teatimetom (14. März 2013)

schönes Ding aber bei dir haben Sie den Dämpfer vergessen 

Tom


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

teatimetom schrieb:


> schönes Ding aber bei dir haben Sie den Dämpfer vergessen
> 
> Tom



Noch nie was von Luftdämpfern gehört..tss

PS: Das ist net meins

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2013)

Apropo Luftdämpfer. Heut war wieder eine der Tage...ab 800 Meter Höhe...wo diese technische Errungenschaft an Leichtigkeit wieder völlig fehl am Platz war
Wie ich zurück war, war sogar mein Auto am Boden festgefroren







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (14. März 2013)

> Durch meine Krankheitswoche bin ich versehentlich in die Lage gekommen das ich jetzt auch zu den Leuten mit Actionskamera gehöre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gibts jetzt also bald auch mal hochauflösende bewegte Bilder von dir?

Was hast dir denn zugelegt?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Dann gibts jetzt also bald auch mal hochauflösende bewegte Bilder von dir?
> 
> Was hast dir denn zugelegt?



 

Eine Sony HDR AS15. Jetzt muß ich aber erstmal verschiedene Experimente machen um das Knarzen vom Helm und das Gewackel wegzubringen. 
Bei der 120° Einstellung wäre das Gewackel schon auf dem Niveau das mir absolut taugen würde, bei der 170°, also die die man will, leider noch net

G.


----------



## Speci007 (15. März 2013)

hi,
hast du den lrs nun gekauft?
hier ist noch was interessantes

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=160852

der ibc- rahmen sieht spitze aus


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> hi,
> hast du den lrs nun gekauft?
> hier ist noch was interessantes
> 
> ...



Ne, Laufräder ha ich genug 
Der Verlinkte wird bei dir wohl net reinpassen, der ist net umsonst so billig. 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (15. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, Laufräder ha ich genug
> Der Verlinkte wird bei dir wohl net reinpassen, der ist net umsonst so billig.
> 
> G.



Japp, Schnellspanner ist ja iwie fast schon ausgestorben...


----------



## Speci007 (15. März 2013)

der schnelle spanner ist  tot


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Pohhh...heut ist ja mal wieder eine Kaltfront durchgezogen
Da gabs sogar mit Salz auf der Straße einen schönen Zusatzeisspoiler







Und nach meinem heutigen Testverbesserrungstag hat am Oko ausgesehen wie nach einem Endurofahrerennen







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Hmmh...hab kein Videobearbeitungsprogramm auf meinem neuen Puter
Und nicht selber konvertierte 1900Pixelvideos hochzuladen führt scheinbar zu ruckeliger Quallität. Und ruckeln und noch wackeln durch den Helm ist shit

Drum ein wenig Mäusekino
Aber das Knarzen hab ich seit gestern schonmal eleminiert
Nicht in HD angukkn

Wer sichs antun will
Und wer den Weg kennt, der weiß wie uneben er ist Drum hab ich ihn auch als Testweg gewählt.


Erste Fahrt heute bei Sonne:



Zweite Fahrt ohne Licht/Schatten..fast in unter einer Minute runtergekommen



In nur 120° bekomme ich schon eine so gut wie ruckelfreie Aufnahme hin (Sony machts möglich) 
Aber man braucht halt 170°...da haben sie in der Beschreibung wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählt..Wird wohl das Nachfolgemodell dann haben


G.


----------



## Landus (15. März 2013)

Das Ruckeln könnte am Format liegen, in was für nem Format nimmt die Kamera eigentlich auf? Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die rohen Videos der GoPro im mp4-Format unbearbeitet auch etwas geruckelt haben. Lag wohl an einer zu hohen Bitrate. Nach dem Schneiden habe ich vor dem Rendern die Bitrate etwas niedriger gestellt, und tadaa, es ging plötzlich Sche** Technik

Das Wackeln kann auch daher kommen, weil sie an nem Halbschalen-Helm montiert ist, schätze mal, ein Fullface wackelt nicht ganz so schlimm auf der Rübe.

Übrigens, gut gefahren, wo ist denn das am Oko?


----------



## franzam (15. März 2013)

@Jörgi:Schaut net schlecht aus!  Was wäre denn für morgen am Ok bikemäßig zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Das Ruckeln könnte am Format liegen, in was für nem Format nimmt die Kamera eigentlich auf? Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die rohen Videos der GoPro im mp4-Format unbearbeitet auch etwas geruckelt haben. Lag wohl an einer zu hohen Bitrate. Nach dem Schneiden habe ich vor dem Rendern die Bitrate etwas niedriger gestellt, und tadaa, es ging plötzlich Sche** Technik
> 
> Das Wackeln kann auch daher kommen, weil sie an nem Halbschalen-Helm montiert ist, schätze mal, ein Fullface wackelt nicht ganz so schlimm auf der Rübe.
> 
> Übrigens, gut gefahren, wo ist denn das am Oko?




Ja ist auch unbearbeitetes mp4. Kann aber selber gerade nur auf 640x480 konvertieren und sonst nullkommanix überhaupt verändern.
Bei mir am Puter paßts ja einigermaßen, aber nach dem hochladen ists nimmer so prickelnd
Bei 120° würds sogar am "Halbschalenhelm" taugen...verdammt...aber ich arbeite noch dran

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

PS: das ist der "Steile steinige Pfad" nach Norden

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> @Jörgi:Schaut net schlecht aus!  Was wäre denn für morgen am Ok bikemäßig zu empfehlen?



Eigentlich ist alles eine Kathastrophe Heut hats schon wieder richtige Schneeschauer gegeben, wie ich dort war
Wies den Süden runter aussieht

Bin heute auch nur auf 900Hms hoch, weils noch schlechter wie gestern ging

G.


----------



## franzam (15. März 2013)

Dann werd ich halt anderes Gerät nehmen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

Schneemobil mit Flammenwerfer um den Lockerschnee zu schmelzen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

hmmh...da gestern schon einige Leute unterwegs waren könnte es südseitig trotzdem ganz gut gehen. Rauf gehts ja auf jedenfall "gut"

G.


----------



## franzam (16. März 2013)

@LB Jörg: fährst Du heute?

oder fährt sonst wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: fährst Du heute?
> 
> oder fährt sonst wer?



Bin gerade Brutosozialprodukt steigern Weiß noch net wann ich zum  steigern aufhör! 
Aber bin eh net so fit mit dir zu fahren Besonders bei der Kälte und jetzt wo du auch noch locker die 0,7 Literflasche mit normalen Halter fahren kannst und und und....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

...oke, sehe gerade, die Temperaturen werden wohl heute in einem zweistelligem Bereich höher liegen wie gestern

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (16. März 2013)

Fit bin ich auch nicht, bin heuer noch keine 5h auf dem Rad gesessen
Aber ich würde sogar die Spikereifen aufziehen..


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2013)

Mit dir diskutiere ich net über Fitness 

G.


----------



## franzam (16. März 2013)

Vielleicht riskiere ich mal Tillenberg


----------



## franzam (16. März 2013)

War heute mal auf der Straße unterwegs. Hab aber zeitweise gedacht ich bin im falschen Film:


----------



## LB Stefan (16. März 2013)

Hmm sieht ja nach tiefsten Winter aus. Wo liegt denn noch so viel Schnee auf der Straße rum??


----------



## Landus (17. März 2013)

Hm, zum bearbeiten und konvertieren kann man auch den windoof movie maker benutzen.  Ist normalerweise standardmäßig auf jedem Rechner drauf und von der Bedienung her recht simpel.  Ansonsten kann man den sich auch gratis runterladen. Damit kannst Videos bearbeiten und in HD speichern. 

Alternativ kannst dir auch ein gescheites Video Programm kaufen, dann wirds aber auch sehr teuer. 

Übrigens waren heute die Schneebedingungen auf der Kösser sehr genial  H-Weg ist momentan sehr flowig,  zumindest bis sich der Schnee in Matschepampe verwandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm sieht ja nach tiefsten Winter aus. Wo liegt denn noch so viel Schnee auf der Straße rum??



War im "Flachland" zwischen Falkenberg und Erbendorf auf einigen Nebenstraßen 

Hat heute nachmittag / abends wer Bock auf ne Rentnerrunde Waldnaabtal?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Hm, zum bearbeiten und konvertieren kann man auch den windoof movie maker benutzen.  Ist normalerweise standardmäßig auf jedem Rechner drauf und von der Bedienung her recht simpel.  Ansonsten kann man den sich auch gratis runterladen. Damit kannst Videos bearbeiten und in HD speichern.
> 
> Alternativ kannst dir auch ein gescheites Video Programm kaufen, dann wirds aber auch sehr teuer.
> 
> Übrigens waren heute die Schneebedingungen auf der Kösser sehr genial  H-Weg ist momentan sehr flowig,  zumindest bis sich der Schnee in Matschepampe verwandelt



Ich hab keinen standardmäßigen Rechner Aber werd dann mal schauen und mir den evtl runterladen...oder so ein teil kaufen, hab da schon einen im Augenwinkel


 @franzam: Du hast nicht riskiert in den Wald zu fahren Nichtriskieren so eines Abenteueres ist wie Jogginghosen anziehen...und was das bedeuted wissen wir ja seit Karl Lagerfeld

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

Wer ist Karl Lagerfeld?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Wer ist Karl Lagerfeld?



So ein Modedesigner....im Prinzip designt der solche Kleidung bei Anziehsachen, wie bei den Rädern, Cube Räder designt

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

Aha! 
Und fährst heute was?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Aha!
> Und fährst heute was?



Ne...oder wenn dann wahrscheinlich nur sporadisch ohne Sinn  
War gestern nach der Arbeit noch draußen in den verschneiten kalten Bergwäldern um ein weinig zu bouldern...so männermäßig allen Bedingungen trotzend halt.
Irgendwie hab ich mir an einem Felsen den Rücken...keine Ahnung was getan...warscheinlich vom Rumsitzen in der Kälte verkühlt
Hab eben schonmal ein paar Klimmzüge gemacht um ihn wieder einzurenken, aber irgendwie geht das Gefühl net weg das ich keine falsceh Bewegung machen darf

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

Finalgon forte dick drauf und dann biken gehen-> heizt wie Sau und löst (bei mir ) sämtliche Verspannungen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Finalgon forte dick drauf und dann biken gehen-> heizt wie Sau und löst (bei mir ) sämtliche Verspannungen



Sowas hab ich net hier...aber jetzt weiß ich schonmal wies aussieht Gibts ja im Inet zu bestellen..wie alles








Hmmh, jetzt wo der Spozen im Bauch liegt, drückt er gleich ein wenig von innen dagegen. Werd heute wohl nur nommal einen Schnellgeschwindigkeitstest in schneefreier(?) Region machen...irgendwie bin ich für statische Vorwärtsfahrradbewegung heute net fit genug

G.


----------



## folienmaster (17. März 2013)

Könnte auch das Alter sein!? 

Ich könnte das Finalgon wahrscheinlich das ganze Jahr gebrauchen! 

Hauptsache die Kälte, Feuchtigkeit und das weisse Zeugs verzieht sich, 

dann gehts meinen Bandscheiben gleich wieder besser!


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Rentner und Zipperlein Thread aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

@LB Jörg: würde die nehmen:


----------



## folienmaster (17. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir einen Rentner und Zipperlein Thread aufmachen



Nö, Nö, lieber net! Dann kommt ja keiner mehr zum biken! 

Aber das Zeugs taut ja schon weg!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: würde die nehmen:



Ist die anders wie die auf dem Bild von mir oben?...oder steht da nur stark drauf damit was drauf steht

War trotz meines hohen Alters ganze 4 mal oben am ZuHuGipfel um eine Hochgefährlichkeitsabfahrt nach der Anderen zu machen Auf Arzberg als schneefreies Gebiet kann man sich ja auch nimmer verlassen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2013)

schrotti hat wieder zugeschlagen:





und es ist nicht das lager mit schraube, was fehlt...

mal schauen, ob ich noch ersatz bekomme. wenn nicht, dann muss ich mir jetzt ernsthaft und schnell gedanken über einen neuen rahmen machen.


----------



## folienmaster (17. März 2013)

Is des ein Suchbild? 

Auf den ersten Blick seh ich nur Dreck! 

Fehlt da was am Umlenkhebel?

Mein Copperhead hab ich heut auch so eingsaut!


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Fehlt da was am Umlenkhebel?



jep, so ein lager möchte ja in der regel schon ganz umringt werden. doof nur, dass es zwei wochen vor der osterausfahrt passiert. 

der dreck wiegt übrigens nur ca. 350g. das habe ich heute mit wissenschaftlichen methoden heraus gefunden. so kann ich jetzt besser den kritikern gegenüber treten, die meinen, putzen würde bei mir 1kg gewichtsersparniss bringen.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. März 2013)

Schaut net gut aus

wasn des für a Rahmen?

Mein HT schaut nach der Sauerei heut schon wieder aus wie neu


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> schrotti hat wieder zugeschlagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ding hatte sowieso zuviel Hebel und Lager, vielleicht paßt ja der Hebel von dem Eman seiner ehemaligen weißen Gurke

Aber wo fahrt ihr denn umeinander. Zur Zeit wird doch das Rad durch den Schnee eher sauberer.

Ach und Eis gabs auch genug auf meiner Runde


G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2013)

emans hebel passt nicht, da er den 160er rahmen hat. ich wohne am warmen bodensee da ist der schnee schon seit vielen nächten weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> emans hebel passt nicht, da er den 160er rahmen hat. ich wohne am warmen bodensee da ist der schnee schon seit vielen nächten weg.



Egal, bau ihn ein...Federweg hat noch nie jemanden geschadet 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2013)

ich werd es mir überlegen...

zu deinem video: war das nicht vorhersehbar?  aber schön, dass du dir dabei nix getan hast.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich werd es mir überlegen...
> 
> zu deinem video: war das nicht vorhersehbar?  aber schön, dass du dir dabei nix getan hast.



Doch habs schon oben vorhergesehen, drum hab ich ja schon gesagt "könnte Eis sein"  
Habs hinfallen netmal gemerkt, war ja vorbereitet und durch meine vorherigen Aktivitäten dazu noch ganz gut geschützt 

G.


----------



## franzam (17. März 2013)

mmh, Spikes auf Beton is nix und ohne auf Eis is es a nix 

Auf den See sollten aber nur noch Lebensmüde fahren. Also war die Überlaufrinne vll. doch die richtige Wahl.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> mmh, Spikes auf Beton is nix und ohne auf Eis is es a nix
> 
> Auf den See sollten aber nur noch Lebensmüde fahren. Also war die Überlaufrinne vll. doch die richtige Wahl.



Ja, bei meiner Begutachtung der Eisfläche hab ich eine Befahrung ausgeschlossen..das Stückchen Eis zum Wasserablauf hatte schon einen lauten Knacks gemacht beim Drauffahren

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2013)

Cool, es hat endlich aufgehört zu schneien....und es regnet

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (19. März 2013)

Jo, wech mit der weißen Kacke 
und warm u. Sonne


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2013)

landschaftlich sollte man diese mtb-paradies auch mal ins auge fassen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625617


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

In die Rocklands fährt man net zum Radeln

G.


----------



## franzam (20. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> landschaftlich sollte man diese mtb-paradies auch mal ins auge fassen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625617



Jap, wäre schön. Ideal wäre ein leichtes Touren- oder AM Fully 
 @Jörgi: ein Paar Boulderlatschen passe in Deinen Rucksack auch noch rein


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

Du weißt garnet wie schlecht es geht mit dem Pad Rad zu fahren Außerdem will ich da garnet hin, weil bei uns alle erzählt haben das es dort überall tellergroße Spinnen gibt...die man nachts sogar beim Laufen hört

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> landschaftlich sollte man diese mtb-paradies auch mal ins auge fassen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625617



gibt bessere / einfachere Ziele.

nach davos müss mer unbedingt mal 

bozen ... oh mei ... http://www.ploerr.com/dolomiten/webcam/dolomiten.jpg


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gibt bessere / einfachere Ziele.
> 
> nach davos müss mer unbedingt mal
> 
> bozen ... oh mei ... http://www.ploerr.com/dolomiten/webcam/dolomiten.jpg



Oh ja, hab auch schon geguckt...sogar in Meran noch Schnee

G.


----------



## franzam (20. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gibt bessere / einfachere Ziele.
> 
> nach davos müss mer unbedingt mal
> 
> ]



hmm, aber wenns bei uns Winter is, dann in Davos auch. Nur in Suedafrika wäre es Sommer. Man müßte halt mal im Januar für 2 Wochen abhauen


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2013)

oh mei, das wird dann wohl knapp mit ostern und blühenden landschaften. 

alternative gardasee?

südafrika wäre vielleicht auch erst etwas, wenn wir älter sind und die landschaften zu schätzen wissen. das mit den viechern ist aber schon umheimlich, die es da alle so gibt.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2013)

na ich werd mich mal nach Schneeaktivitäten umschauen  im vinschgau soll sich das auch gehen 
  @franzam ... na im winter gibt's doch Schnee den man nutzen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na ich werd mich mal nach Schneeaktivitäten umschauen  im vinschgau soll sich das auch gehen
> @franzam ... na im winter gibt's doch Schnee den man nutzen kann



Ja hab letztens eine Internetseite gesehen, wo alle Lifte stehen die in Österreich Schlitten mitnehmen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> alternative gardasee?
> 
> .



Oh mei, du scheinst ja garnet informiert zu sein...tsss
Hier mal der aktuelle Tagesbericht von heute....



> heut teilweise leichter regen aber warm, sind geschautert und campioniert, war super. zur schneelage, 601er seitn kannst vergessen, schnee unterhalb der kapelle, auf der limone seite ist besser, aber zum 422er must mit sicherheit durch schnee wandern, werdn morgen 112er ab dalco wiesn machn, den bigbol einstieg geht ned wegen schnee. etz trink mer unser moretti und dann gehts zum pace



G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja hab letztens eine Internetseite gesehen, wo alle Lifte stehen die in Österreich Schlitten mitnehmen
> 
> G.


 
hmm ... schlittenfahrn


----------



## speedy_j (20. März 2013)

ne, derzeit bin ich wirklich nicht informiert. such nach nach einen passenden nachmieter für meine wohnung. das ist ein wenig nervenaufreibend. ganz zu schweigen davon, was sich da so für gestalten vorstellen.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. März 2013)

oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2013)

Auch mein erster Gedanke 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2013)

Fpr die Farb- und Helmfetischisten...es gibt wieder neue Optikrausamkeiten nach POC und Urge Ihr sucht doch immer solche Sachen









Und den kann man bestimmt so tragen das das Schild auch nach rechts oder links schaut








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2013)

muss ich scho wieder oh mei sagen ...


----------



## Landus (22. März 2013)

Für den urbanen Hipster sind die Dinger ein absolutes Muss!  Dazu noch ein angeranztes Fixie, dann ist man der King!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

Wobei so ein Zipfelmützenhelm für den Winter wäre schon ganz schön...wenn man seine Stirnlampe dran befestigen könnte.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2013)

So war mal wieder richtig radlfahrn ... Hat geflasht heut 

Aber morgen Schnee


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> So war mal wieder richtig radlfahrn ... Hat geflasht heut
> 
> Aber morgen Schnee



Liegt in Rechensurch überhaupt noch Schnee
War heut mal wieder richtig Bouldern, an richtigem Stein, in richtger Sonne...nur wenn Wind ging wars schon Iglo
     @franzam: Hab jetzt 5 Tupen von der Drachensalbe, jetzt muß ich nur wieder meinen Rücken falsch hinbekommen.
Und nen neues Sattel hab ich auch montiert. Den 145g SLR TT mit den Seitenlaschen, damit er schön an der Seite des Beins entlanggleiten kann. Net so wie der Alte scharfkantige. Ist sehr großflächig und macht einen richtig bequemen Eindruck

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2013)

Ne, alles scho überraschend trocken


----------



## OLB EMan (22. März 2013)

Wo ich grad den hackenkreuzthread les ... Oh mei ... Gibt's denn nur noch Deppen 

Demnächst sind wahrscheinlich alles Hamburger Autofahrer mit ihrem HH nazis


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

Naja, die beiden Symbole als einzelnes Betrachtet wären ja keiner Diskussion wert, aber beide zusammen sind schon einzigartig und gewollt so angebracht..wie sollte man sonst auf genau die Kombination kommen
Das gibts ja von der Marke in sogar noch etwas eindeutiger ...und für ihre Kriegsbilder in der Werbung waren sie ja schon immer bekannt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. März 2013)

äh-der hakenkreuz-thread? 

nebenbei, eine vorsichtige anfrage: wie ist denn die Lust auf Vinschgau im Zeitraum 19ten-23ten April? Ich weiss, kein gerade günstiger Zeitpunkt aber ergibt sich grad so...

Und im übrigen-stehn irgendwelche Pläne an?

 @stefan: wie geht's mittlerweilen?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> äh-der hakenkreuz-thread?
> 
> nebenbei, eine vorsichtige anfrage: wie ist denn die Lust auf Vinschgau im Zeitraum 19ten-23ten April? Ich weiss, kein gerade günstiger Zeitpunkt aber ergibt sich grad so...
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du gerade auf 19.-23. Aprill

Im Hakenkreuzthread gehts darum ob das auf dem Aufkleber obern links, von der Bikemarke DaBomb, unter dem Eisernen Kreuz als Hakenkreuz aufgefaßt werden könnte







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. März 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> äh-der hakenkreuz-thread?
> 
> nebenbei, eine vorsichtige anfrage: wie ist denn die Lust auf Vinschgau im Zeitraum 19ten-23ten April? Ich weiss, kein gerade günstiger Zeitpunkt aber ergibt sich grad so...
> 
> ...



Hmm es ist schon bisschen besser aber aufs Bike kann ich noch immer nicht.. 
Mal abwarten aber ich befürchte schon noch 1-2 Wochen Pause 

zum dabomb... Hmm ist schon etwas ungeschickt designt... irgendwie hat man den Eindruck dass manche die Sache nicht ganzheitlich betrachten...  Oder es ergibt sich wohl aus einer gewissen Betriebsblindheit...


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm es ist schon bisschen besser aber aufs Bike kann ich noch immer nicht..
> Mal abwarten aber ich befürchte schon noch 1-2 Wochen Pause
> 
> zum dabomb... Hmm ist schon etwas ungeschickt designt... irgendwie hat man den Eindruck dass manche die Sache nicht ganzheitlich betrachten...  Oder es ergibt sich wohl aus einer gewissen Betriebsblindheit...



Ansich geht um dieses Bild von der Taiwanmesse. Meine Meinung, ist absicht, damit drüber geredet wird. Einfach noch ein wenig künsterrisch verändern, damit kein Strick drauß wird 







G.


----------



## franzam (23. März 2013)

ich glaub nicht dass in Taiwan wer über sowas nachdenkt. Z.B. In den USA sind immer noch 10% einer Umfrage der Meinung dass der deutschen Bundeskanzler Hitler heißt :kotz:

Heute solls Frost (und Wind) haben, fährt wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht dass in Taiwan wer über sowas nachdenkt. Z.B. In den USA sind immer noch 10% einer Umfrage der Meinung dass der deutschen Bundeskanzler Hitler heißt :kotz:
> 
> Heute solls Frost (und Wind) haben, fährt wer?



Eben, das war doch der österreichische Bundeskanzler 

Naja, das war doch schon immer die Masche von DaBomb. Ein Rad speziell mit dem Image, ausgrichtet für die Ghettokids aus Dunkeldeutschland, die dann wann sie älter werden sich die Haare abrasieren

Eigentlich wollt ich morgen schon meinen neuen Sattel ausprobieren, aber ich hab zur Zeit echt ein Problem mit kalte Luft einatmen

G.


----------



## franzam (23. März 2013)

War gestern auf meiner kleinen Felsenrunde unterwegs -ging trotz tw. Schnee und Eis erstaunlich gut. Hatte sogar viel Grip. Die Speiseeis-Reifen sind bei kalten Temperaturen auf Fels für mich eine absolut positive Überraschung


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> War gestern auf meiner kleinen Felsenrunde unterwegs -ging trotz tw. Schnee und Eis erstaunlich gut. Hatte sogar viel Grip. Die Speiseeis-Reifen sind bei kalten Temperaturen auf Fels für mich eine absolut positive Überraschung



Naja, wenn man zuvor ein paarmal schlechteres Material gefahren ist, dann ist man immer überrascht wie gut gutes Material sein kann

Die Temperaturanzeige am Oko scheint defekt zu sein

G.


----------



## franzam (23. März 2013)

wieso? -8° stimmt doch!

schlechtes Material? wie Maxxis 42a, Schwalbe MM in GG?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> wieso? -8° stimmt doch!
> 
> schlechtes Material? wie Maxxis 42a, Schwalbe MM in GG?



Bei mir hats +1,91° angezeigt Hatte mich schon gefreut und dachter invasiv oder so, aber als ichs mit dem Schneeberg überprüft hab kam gleich das Grauen ins Gesicht zurück
Hat eben nommal die Plusgrade angezeigt...blöde Cookies oder wie die Dinger heißen...mußte erst auf aktualisieren drücken

Meinte natürlich die Reifen die am Jogurtbecher montiert sind Aber gestern hatte der Felsen sowieso fantastischen Grip. Wenn die Luft so trocken ist, denn klebt irgendwie jeder Gummi

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie kommst du gerade auf 19.-23. Aprill
> 
> Im Hakenkreuzthread gehts darum ob das auf dem Aufkleber obern links, von der Bikemarke DaBomb, unter dem Eisernen Kreuz als Hakenkreuz aufgefaßt werden könnte
> 
> G.



wie gesagt-ergibt sich grade so. Is aber (hoffentlich) nicht das einzige Mal dieses Jahr. Und da ich ein verbohrter Oberpfälzer bin, fahr ich mit niemandem anders als mit meinen Letties

dabomb: ah-danke! witzig. ich wüsst gar nicht, ob es die mühe wert ist für nen kommentar dazu den finger zu heben...

 @stefan: trotzdem alles gute weiterhin - es muss nur wieder werden!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2013)

Bin grad ne Stunde im T-Shirt vor der Weidener Hütte gesessen  

Und auch oben kein Wind  und schee warm






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (23. März 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie gesagt-ergibt sich grade so. Is aber (hoffentlich) nicht das einzige Mal dieses Jahr. Und da ich ein verbohrter Oberpfälzer bin, fahr ich mit niemandem anders als mit meinen Letties
> 
> dabomb: ah-danke! witzig. ich wüsst gar nicht, ob es die mühe wert ist für nen kommentar dazu den finger zu heben...
> 
> @stefan: trotzdem alles gute weiterhin - es muss nur wieder werden!



Ja danke danke, hoff mal dass so in 1-2 Wochen wieder die ersten runden gehen


----------



## OLB EMan (23. März 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wie gesagt-ergibt sich grade so. Is aber (hoffentlich) nicht das einzige Mal dieses Jahr. Und da ich ein verbohrter Oberpfälzer bin, fahr ich mit niemandem anders als mit meinen Letties
> 
> dabomb: ah-danke! witzig. ich wüsst gar nicht, ob es die mühe wert ist für nen kommentar dazu den finger zu heben...
> 
> @stefan: trotzdem alles gute weiterhin - es muss nur wieder werden!



Das Datum passt bei mir leider nicht 

In Rgbg könnt mer aber mal wieder ne runde drehen  und deinen Nachwuchs könntest auch mal vorstellen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin grad ne Stunde im T-Shirt vor der Weidener Hütte gesessen
> 
> Und auch oben kein Wind  und schee warm
> 
> ...




Ne Stunde direkt von Weiden weg ist die Lage nicht so T-Shirtlastig

Zum Glück bin ich heute keine Tour gefahren. Mir haben echt die paar Meter von meinem absolut windgeschützten Südhangfreeridehabitat nach Hause gereicht
Da biste den ganzen Tag geschütz in einem großen Loch und denkste noch man hätte doch eine Tour fahren können und dann kommst raus aus dem Loch und die weeht ein -274°C kalter wind entgegen das man bergab auf dem Radweg nimmer vorwärtskommt


 @franzam: Wo warste denn heute und wie ists dir dort ergangen???

 @Stefan: Jetzt mach dich mal wieder schnell gesund...manno. Du mußt jetzt einfach mehr Sachen mit Fasern und Sehnen essen. Also sowas wie Spargel, möglichst wenig geschält und als Nachspeise Rabarberstäbe und solche Sachen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin grad ne Stunde im T-Shirt vor der Weidener Hütte gesessen
> 
> Und auch oben kein Wind  und schee warm



bei uns sah es ähnlich aus. bin heute das erste mal 1800hm gelaufen, da gehst ganz schön am stock. aber schnee war runter zu erstaunlich gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Ostern kann kommen...hab heute mein Nest von einem Bergschluchtbewohner bekommen







  @franzam: Hab eben die 3fache Menge der Selbe auf meinen Rücken geschmiert und es brennt immernochnet

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

Soderla, dann wirds doch noch ein Okotag zum Lage tschekken.
Hmmh, jetzt nach über 2 Stunden fängt die Salbe an mir den Rücken wegzubrennen, scheint an den Radklamotten zu liegen.

G.


----------



## franzam (24. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, jetzt nach über 2 Stunden fängt die Salbe an mir den Rücken wegzubrennen, scheint an den Radklamotten zu liegen.
> 
> G.


 Dann freu Dich auf ein heißes Bad nach dem Radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Dann freu Dich auf ein heißes Bad nach dem Radeln



Das heiße Bad eben war garnet so schlimm, man darf sich nur net zuviel in der Badewanne bewegen
Aber bei der Hochfahrt auf dem Winterwanderweg mußten wir mal anhalten, weil ich den Camelback runternehmen mußte...da wurds mal zu heiß...konnt ich auch gleich meine Winterhandschuhe anziehen, weils den Händen gerade zu kalt geworden ist Geiles Zeug...das nächste mal kommts noch auf die Hände
Jetzt nach der Badewanne fühlt sichs an als ob ich ne riesige Schürfwunde am Rücken hät...kein Wunder das man das Zeug mal aus dem Programm genommen hatte, weils zu arch wärmen kann


Die Bedingungen waren nach Bigri runter fast top bzw. so gut das sogar ich vorgeschlagen hab ein zweites Mal in die Richtung runterzudüsen, war einfach zu gut
Nach Fleckl runter wars nur Semigut. Da mußte man sich schon konzentrieren um auf der engen Fahrspur zu bleiben, zumindest bis zum Brunnen, danach wurds da auch raserisch
Wobei das kurze Steilstück vorm Brunnen schon auch top reizvoll war

Und null Leute am Trail, außer ein Skitourengeher mit dem wir zusammen hoch sind.






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2013)

schee 

leider komm ich gar nimmer zum winterradln am okopf


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das Datum passt bei mir leider nicht
> 
> In Rgbg könnt mer aber mal wieder ne runde drehen  und deinen Nachwuchs könntest auch mal vorstellen




arrrr-schade. 

für ne runde hier bin ich natürlich zu haben (allerdings hab ich mich letztes wochenend mal rausgewagt und hab gedacht ich muss in viehhausen sterben...) irgendwie brauch ich wohl erst geheimtraining

und der Nachwuchs freut sich schon auf dich, hat schon jede menge von dir gehört, hehehe


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2013)

oh ... hoffentlich nicht zuviel negatives 

na bin diesen winter auch nur selten radlgefahrn 

Ansonsten... Wetter für Ostern schaut gar net gut aus...


> Am Dienstag gibt es viele Wolken mit Regen- und Schneeschauern. Die Schneefallgrenze liegt zwischen 700 und 900 m. Am Mittwoch wird es vorübergehend freundlicher mit einer Mischung aus Sonne und Wolken. Am Donnerstag werden die Wolken wieder dichter und auch der Karfreitag verläuft oft bewölkt. Für Ende März bleibt es weiterhin zu kühl.


----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2013)

hast denn ein schönes schneeziel wo nicht so viele touris am start sind. wird vielleicht doch eher auf skifahren raus gehen?


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2013)

das hauptproblem an der Sache ist, das man auch bei schnee schönes Wetter braucht.

im vinschgau gibts viele skitouren. hab mir nen führer bestellt  http://www.amazon.de/Skitouren-Südtirol-Ortlergruppe-Stubaier-Sarntaler/dp/8870734323/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (25. März 2013)

na dann schauen wir mal, wie sich das wetter entwickelt und sind dann ganz spontan...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. März 2013)

radl für bergauf hast eh scho wieder mal net oder? ... Ostern is halt dieses jahr recht früh und wenns dann noch kälter als normal ist, ist das halt nicht so gut.
na werd mich auf jedenfall weiter um Skitouren in dem gebiet da informieren 

im Mai haben wir das vor  ... http://www.sentres.com/de/skitour/auf-den-ortler


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2013)

bergaufradel ist noch nicht wieder hergestellt. das intense wäre halt noch da um im stehen rauf zu treten. also irgendwas geht immer.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bergaufradel ist noch nicht wieder hergestellt. das intense wäre halt noch da um im stehen rauf zu treten. also irgendwas geht immer.



Ist beim Intense wohl der Sattel gebrochen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2013)

ne, aber mit nur einem kettenblatt und 28-12 schaff ich es nicht so lange im sitzen zu fahren.


----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im Mai haben wir das vor  ... http://www.sentres.com/de/skitour/auf-den-ortler



gut das ich da nicht mit muss. pickel, steigeisen und seil sind mir nicht geläufig und so richtig bock habe ich da auch nicht drauf. vor allem nicht im mai....


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne, aber mit nur einem kettenblatt und 28-12 schaff ich es nicht so lange im sitzen zu fahren.



Ach so, dann sind deine anderen Kettenblätter und Ritzel gebrochen  ...weilste immer so reintreten mußt.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. März 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> gut das ich da nicht mit muss. pickel, steigeisen und seil sind mir nicht geläufig und so richtig bock habe ich da auch nicht drauf. vor allem nicht im mai....



ja ... zum glück musst da net mit 

heut abend sollt mer mal ungefähr klären was mer machen / ob mer was machen. die webcams sehen net gut aus und auf schlammschlacht hab ich am jahresanfang irgendwie keinen bock.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2013)

@Jörg ... was tut sich bei deinem ICB? hast schon nen Termin? oder hast es vielleicht scho?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... was tut sich bei deinem ICB? hast schon nen Termin? oder hast es vielleicht scho?



So 10kg vom Rad hab ich schoh, aber des Verbindungsteil wo ich alles dranschraub fehlt noch
Ist ja von Ende März auf mitte April verschoben worden. Morgen erfahren wir mehr, weil da kommen die, dies wissen müssen, aus dem großchinesischen Reich zurück
Sollte ansich schoh klappen, die Rohteile kommen ja mim Flugzeug....des hoffentlich net beim ersten Versuch die Rahmen zu bringen abstürtzt So wie das untergegangene Schiff von YT

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2013)

hehe ... na es wird so laufen ...
-> leider gab es da ein Kommunikationsproblem mit den Chinesen und die Rahmen sind irrtümlicherweise im Container gelandet. Es tut uns wirklich leid, aber wir können da nichts mehr machen 

noch schlimmer ist, wann solln den die Serienrahmen kommen wenn die jetzt noch nicht mal im Container sind. das dauert doch locker 4-6 Wochen bis die dann im laden sind


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... na es wird so laufen ...
> -> leider gab es da ein Kommunikationsproblem mit den Chinesen und die Rahmen sind irrtümlicherweise im Container gelandet. Es tut uns wirklich leid, aber wir können da nichts mehr machen
> 
> noch schlimmer ist, wann solln den die Serienrahmen kommen wenn die jetzt noch nicht mal im Container sind. das dauert doch locker 4-6 Wochen bis die dann im laden sind



 Das wird sich wohl auf Ende Mai rauslaufen, aber wie gesagt morgen sollen wir mehr erfahren
Naja, es warten ja alle aufs erste Bild vom ICB2 Serienrad. Weil es sind ja schon welche zum Fotographieren fürn Shop im Lande.
Und der Grund fürs Nochnichtfoto...traraaaa...trommelwirbel...es wurden sämtliche Laufräder in der falschen Größe geschickt, in 650B

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. März 2013)

scho traurig die ganze sache ... die nächste katastrophe is dann, das sie wahrscheinlich nur 200 radln gebaut haben


----------



## Themeankitty (27. März 2013)

Das vermut ich auch, dann bekommt man Ende Juni wahrscheinlich nix mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> scho traurig die ganze sache ... die nächste katastrophe is dann, das sie wahrscheinlich nur 200 radln gebaut haben



Naja, noch hält sichs ja in Grenzen mit der Verspätung. Wenns bei den Zeiten bleibt ists ja ganz normale Branchenart

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2013)

Ski und Rodel immernoch sehr gut am Oko...Radl aber noch besser, wo net gerade die Sonne ihre Sulzstrahlen auswirft
Dürften heute Nacht, wenn die Temps wieder unter Null grad gefallen, sind wohl die bestmöglichen Bedingungen geben die der Oko überhaupt hergeben kann 
..vielleicht muß ich doch nommal raus







   @eman: Bist du im Lande, hab beim Hochschieben eine doch recht obskure Bergaufskispur gesehen...da wo jetzt kein normaler Mensch mehr geht

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2013)

Boah verrückt, jetzt schneit es schon wieder und es ist alles weiß. Wenn des so weiter geht hat es bestimmt morgen 5 cm Neuschnee hier bei uns... 

Btw war heut nochmal bei bem Doc. War in Fichtelberg bei dem Pecher und muss sagen dass ich mich noch nie so gut behandelt und aufgehoben bei nem Doc gefühlt hab. Kann ich echt nur empfehlen da mal hin zu gehen bei ner Sportverletzung!!! Er hat aber die letzte Diagnose bestätigt. Teilabriss des Innenbandes. Naja eigentlich sollts jetzt langsam wieder gehen und er findet es auch a bissl seltsam dass ich noch Schmerzen hab, schiebts aber auf die große Menge an Flüssigkeit die da in die Wunde gelaufen sind. Des dauert wohl bis des alles wieder raus ist usw...
Denk mal in 1-2 Wochen gehts wieder los bei mir.... hoff ich


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Oh manno, das ist ja bei dior wie bei Carver...ständig wirds nach hintenverschoben Na dann hoff´mer mal das´te in spätetens 2 Wochen wieder voll einsatzfähig bist
Und dieser blöde Neuschnee. Jetzt bin ich heut extra früh aufgestanden und jetzt weiß ich net obs überhapt lohnt schoh vormittags auf komplett gefrorenen Boden ne Runde vom Oko zu fahren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. März 2013)

Ja sollt echt langsam mal wieder werden, aber das Wetter macht das Warten wenigstens einigermaßen erträglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Also bist du für das Wetter verantwortlich...das kostet 1-7 Runden Kaffee

Ich bekomm hier kein ruckelfreies Video hochgeladen Mach schon ständig Test. Der Landus hat mir schon ein paar Tips gegeben. Hast du zufällig auch noch welche worans liegen kann 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2013)

Wie eine Nacht die Bedingungen am Oko verändern kann Raufwärts doppelt so anstrengend und runterwärts ansich richtig schnell aber total unkontrollierbar..zumindest gefühlt 
Und zum ersten Mal das mir ein Tourengeher direkt am Trail entgegenkommt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2013)

Hehe ... Bestes Wetter in vinschgau  



Aber war trotzdem ganz schee gewesen und sehr interessant  am Trail war's aber ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. März 2013)

ich dachte ihr seid auf Brettern unterwegs, dieses Wochenend'...nicht schlecht

na, sieht ja ganz gut aus


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2013)

Freitag waren's zuerst Bretter 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Aha, auf halber Höhe dann den Untersatz gewechselt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2013)

Heut wieder vinschgauwetter  der Kontrast zwischen weiß oben und Grün unten is schee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klabauterman (2. April 2013)

wie siehts denn daheim aus? kann man in höheren Lagen mittlerweile fahren oder brauch ich schneeketten und allrad für mein rad .

komm Mittwoch heim und bleib 10 tage,hat da mal wer bock auf biken?


----------



## LB Stefan (2. April 2013)

Hmm also so von der Talsicht aus liegt oben schon noch viel weißes Zeug rum. Glaub das des auch noch ziemlich fest ist.
Genaueres müssen die aktiven mal erzählen.

Bei mir ists noch nix mit Rad fahren. Will die Woche mal ins Fitnessstudio und da mal gaaanz vorsichtig aufs Bike um mal zu sehen wie sichs tut...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Dann geb ich mal die aktuelle Lage bekannt, komme nämlich gerade vom Oko.
Es sind die mit Abstand besten Bedingungen des ganzen Jahres am Oko. 
Es war, seit ich dort im Winter radfahre, nur einmal genauso gut wie heute. Der absolute Hammer eben nach Bigrui runter
Bin immernoch gestoked (=geflasht). Wobei ich schom beim Hochschieben gestocked (=geflasht) war und schon Angst vor dem Hochgeschwindigkeitsflowtrail runterwärts hatte...zwecks Bremspunkte und so

Man (=ich nicht) kann auch alles komplett hochfahren am Winterwandereweg, so fest ist er Viele Kurven und Wellen und null Wanderschuhspuren, einfach nur genial

Liftrasse müßte mittlerweile auch gut gehen...ist mir die Zeit und Kraft ausgegangen

H-Weg von der Kösser ist auch komplett im absolut perfekten Traumzustand...sagt der Andy.

Und es wird sich die nächsten Tage auch nichts dran ändern...so kann der Winter noch bleiben

Vielleicht kann ich dann noch ein paar Bilder extrahieren

       @eman: Wenn bist denn du mal im Lande. Ich bräuchte mal jemanden der vor mir fährt...in schnell Man kann auf die komplette Abfahrt mit "steilem steinigen Weg" ohne großes Treten ohne Problem einen über 30er Schnitt rollern

       @stefan: Ich glaub du solltest es einfach mal wieder belasten, fertig Net das es sich ans rumlungern gewöhnt und so bleibt...also schnelle Besserrung

G.


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich dann noch ein paar Bilder extrahieren


 
ja, genau, wo bleiben denn die ganz Build?  Jetzt wos doch a so a Ägdschn-Käm hast  und "Jörg in Gefahr" drehen kannst


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Was am Rande noch ganz interessant ist Dem Forst geht der Winter wohl auch etwas zu lange und das die Loipen bis runter im bestmöglich Zustand, bei best möglicher Schneeart sind, ist dann auch nimmer so von belang
Für eine Ringloipe natürlich net so von  Vorteil ein Teilstück zu harvestern





G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2013)

@OLB EMan: Kannst du kurz sagen, auf welcher Seite (Nord/Süd) der Schnee im Vinschgau ca. bis zu welcher Höhe liegt? 
Überlege, nächste Woche runter zu fahren. Lohnt das? Sind die Trails gut fahrbar?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> ja, genau, wo bleiben denn die ganz Build?  Jetzt wos doch a so a Ägdschn-Käm hast  und "Jörg in Gefahr" drehen kannst



Hab heute mal wieder einen neue Test gefahren, ansich jetzt fast wie gewünscht ausreichend wackel- und vibrationsfrei bei wahrscheilich 170°. Jetzt muß ich nur noch dieses NTSC Problem lösen...und ich dachte digital ist digital

G.


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2013)

ich glaub ana log, als sie sagte digital is digital


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @_OLB EMan_: Kannst du kurz sagen, auf welcher Seite (Nord/Süd) der Schnee im Vinschgau ca. bis zu welcher Höhe liegt?
> Überlege, nächste Woche runter zu fahren. Lohnt das? Sind die Trails gut fahrbar?


 
Südseitig war alles OK und quasi trocken. Schnee war am Samstag bis ~1500 m runter, aber kaum relevant fürs Radlfahrn (sind da denn Lottersteig gefahrn). Am Montag war der sicherlich auch wieder getaut. Sunny Benny Trail war am Freitag feucht. Von Nass oder Matschig kann man da aber nicht reden.

Nordseitig sind wir bis zum ersten Einstieg auf ~1300m des 4er Weges hoch. Ab ca. 1200 m begann der Schnee. Trail vollkommen Schneefrei und gut zu fahren. Holy Hansen is oben sicher voll im Schnee und deshalb haben wirs auch net probiert.

Richtiges Vinschgaufeeling kam allerdings nicht auf, da es schon noch recht winterlich (vor allem am Sonntag auch noch starker Wind) war. Aber hat echt Spass gemacht und die erste Abfahrt am Freitag (Seilbahn hoch -> Sunny Benny Trail /Annaberger Böden runter) hat geflasht. Viel Schnee liegt auch nordseitig nicht ... wenn der Frühling mal kommt geht das schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @_eman_: Wenn bist denn du mal im Lande. Ich bräuchte mal jemanden der vor mir fährt...in schnell Man kann auf die komplette Abfahrt mit "steilem steinigen Weg" ohne großes Treten ohne Problem einen über 30er Schnitt rollern


 
Leider oder zum Glück nicht mehr so lang der Schnee so liegt  ... bin next week in Åre auf Brettern 

Ausserdem is das da aufm Foto im Winter viel geiler  ... Konnt gestern sogar eine ZickZackLinie hochspuren  Radlfahrn und Schnee is schee, aber net so schee ... hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Irgendwie macht das Bild einen gefährlichen Eindruck auf mich

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2013)

Ne war relativ unkritisch ...  <35° ... und schönes weites Gelände ...

volle Nordausrichtung ... gut fürn Powder ... u. U. schlecht in Sachen Schneebrett


----------



## Dampfsti (2. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... u. U. schlecht in Sachen Schneebrett


 
"Schneebrett"??

Hab dacht du fährst Schi



Geiles Bild und sicher mega zum Fahren


  @_LB Jörg_ meinst des is am Do. Abend auch noch so gut am OKO??


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2013)

Nordausrichtung erkennt man jetzt auf dem Bild net so...nur diese kleinen Ameisenspuren vor den großen Hängen.
Und nach den Nachrichten gestern wieder aus Südtirol

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2013)

genau die großen hänge und der unberührte Schnee vor einem is das geniale wenn man da hochspurt

das im ortlergebiet war so zu erwarten. da war die lawinensituation kritischer und die sind zudem in einen Hang der zu steil war ... die Natur ist da halt gnadenlos 

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/la/u2/lau2oheuytbp/large_Foto.jpg?0


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2013)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Landus (3. April 2013)

> ich glaub ana log, als sie sagte digital is digital


Muahahah Des war ja ein ganz kalter Noch kälter als das Wetter zur Zeit...



> H-Weg von der Kösser ist auch komplett im absolut perfekten Traumzustand...sagt der Andy.


Klingt ja fein! Da werd ich diese woche wohl auch nochmal ausrücken müssen. Pre-Work-Biken könnte auch ganz lustig sein


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2013)

Na, hast dicch für den Beitrag nächsten Mittwoch ja schon angemeldet  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wie siehts denn daheim aus? kann man in höheren Lagen mittlerweile fahren oder brauch ich schneeketten und allrad für mein rad .
> 
> komm Mittwoch heim und bleib 10 tage,hat da mal wer bock auf biken?



Wennst Post 7246 gelesen hast, dann könnmer schonmal den Oko oder die Kösser unsicher machen. Bist ja auch net so der Stresser bergauf...soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab
Schpeiks sind ansich net nötig...bis jetzt...

G.


----------



## Landus (3. April 2013)

Dem Sacki seine Zugspitz-Abenteuergeschichte? Ja, binn mal gespannt


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2013)

mist ... jetz bin ich extra nach Mainz gefahren  ... ich werd die verklagen ... grrr


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. April 2013)

wieso "extra"? was gibt's denn da, dass man extra dafür hinfährt?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2013)

das verstehst so net ... schau mal in den News


----------



## teatimetom (3. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04...icb-im-werksverkauf-frisch-von-der-laderampe/
kaufst dir auch ein Carver ? Ist dein YT schon durch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. April 2013)

ahh-ich dacht scho, du musstest von der arbeit aus wieder wo hin.

(aber des olle carver da...)


----------



## OLB EMan (3. April 2013)

hehe ... ne das yt funzt geil


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mist ... jetz bin ich extra nach Mainz gefahren  ... ich werd die verklagen ... grrr



Hast wohl keins mehr für 1600 Euro direkt aus dem Lastwagen mehr bekommen Hab ja mainz auch noch net

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (4. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wennst Post 7246 gelesen hast, dann könnmer schonmal den Oko oder die Kösser unsicher machen. Bist ja auch net so der Stresser bergauf...soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab
> Schpeiks sind ansich net nötig...bis jetzt...
> 
> G.




wenn es nach meiner körperlichen verfassung grad geht, müssten wir shutteln .
wie sieht es denn nächste woche, unterhalb der woche, aus? 
ich kränkel gerade noch,drum werd ich wohl am we mich eher schonen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wenn es nach meiner körperlichen verfassung grad geht, müssten wir shutteln .
> wie sieht es denn nächste woche, unterhalb der woche, aus?
> ich kränkel gerade noch,drum werd ich wohl am we mich eher schonen.



Könnmer schoh was ausmachen. Hab nächste Wpche gut Zeit
Nächste Woche soll ja der Frühling kommen. Mal schauen wie die Bedingungen sich halten.

Komme gerade wieder vom Oko. Bin diesmal auch fast alles von Bigri aus hochgefahren, sogar 3 Rampnen mit über 20%
Die letzte Rampe ganz oben würd glaub ich netmal der Franzam schaffen...Eman schließ ich sowieso mal aus, da harperts zu stark am Gleichgewichtsgefühl

Bergab immernoch unbeschreiblich Am Traileinstieg bekommt man über 50kmh drauf...muß jetzt dann gleich mal die Videos gukken

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2013)

Heut konnte man sogar vom Warzeichenblock ganz oben über die Todespassage runterfahren...wobei man schon überlegen mußte ob man wirklich reinfährt







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2013)

wie gut gehts denn wirklich ... geht koesseine auch? hätt morgen wohl kurz zeit


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wie gut gehts denn wirklich ... geht koesseine auch? hätt morgen wohl kurz zeit



Es ist wirklich alles absolut optimal Heut ists aber echt ungemütlich draußen, es reimelt am Berg alles an. Könnte höchsten sein das der Reimel morgen etwas auf die Trails fällt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2013)

na mal schauen ... gehts noch ohne spikes?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Bin gerade übern Kaiserfels zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Sieht echt asolut top aus. 
Ein schöner brettharter schmaler Singletrail. Anders wie am Oko wo die Oberfläche scheinbar nie wirklich abgetaut war.
Spikes braucht man wohl net, selbst die Kaiserfelsenschlüsselstelle könnte man ohne vorher anzugukken fahren...ist keine Eisplatte daheinter.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. April 2013)

Na dann werd ich's morgen probieren, von mak aus müsst mer ja hochkommen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

Man kann eigentlich mittlerweile überall hochfahren wo man auch im Sommer fahren kann, egal ob im Schnee oder schneefreien Bereichen. Außer Kaisertrail, da wären die ersten 40m am Einstieg etwas schneeig...wobei man wohl durchfahren könnte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Schönes Antiwandererwetter 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich bei dem Wetter auch kein Bock


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Mit den Nieselnebel von gestern und dem Wetter heute könnte es vielleicht sogar glatt werden 
Ungemütliches Wetter draußen, aber wahrscheinlich garnet so unschön wies aussieht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2013)

Spikes is mir zuviel Aufwand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2013)

Aber mal schauen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Denke man braucht keine Spikes. Gestern wären sieam trail  überflüssig gewesen. 
Also wennste mit ein paar langsamen mitfahren willst, dann mußte um 1300 am Forsthaus sein
Kösser-HWech-Burgst-Kaiser-Püttner uns so halt...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2013)

Na 1300 werd ich net schaffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Hab mich eh vertan...1305 sollte es heißen Das wäre ja dann perfekt um auf die langsamen aufzuholen...ab wann würdest denn schaffen loszufahren?

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

Abgesehen davon heißt 1305 beim Andy eh 1310 und bis wir dann lso sind

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung ... Ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich direkt hoch zu nem Kaffee


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ... Ihr fahrt wahrscheinlich direkt hoch zu nem Kaffee



Wird wohl so ungefähr drauf rauslaufen  ...wobei wir schon recht viel fahren wollen   ...also wir erwarten dich dann spätestens oben beim Kaffee 

...verdammt, das Finalgon Männer fängt jetzt schon an zu wirken 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2013)

Sooooo, grad das erste mal seit 5 Wochen wieder am Bike gesessen und die erste mini mini Runde gefahren.      Fühlt sich alles noch weng wacklig und komisch an aber ging ohne sonderlich Schmerzen zu haben.  
Werds wohl erst mal langsam angehen lassen aber wichtig war jetzt einfach mal wieder drauf zu sitzen


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

@stefan ... Ja ... Is nen schönes Gefühl wenns langsam wieder geht  viel Glück dabei 
 @Jörg...
Gestern die schneetour war echt schee ... Echt die besten Bedingungen seit langen 

So ... Und endlich hab's ich auch mal in nen Flugzeug geschafft  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

Man darf doch im Flugzeug net mim Handy spielen 
Ja war echt schön gestern, wenn dieses Flachstück am H-Weg gleich nach dem Kössergipfel zusätzlich zum Flowtrail wird, dann kommts einen gleich nommal so lang vor
und das Püttnergerase ist schoh geil gewesen


  @popefan: Na das hört such dochmal gut an, dann können wir jetzt wo der Frühling beginnnt ja gleich mal ne gemütliche Runde düsen


G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2013)

@ olb eman  wohin bistn unterwegs??

@ lb jörg ja dann nächste woche mal ne kleine runde net zu viel ins gelände vielleicht


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

@stefan ... Bin grad aufm weg von Trondheim nach Åre  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

Ist des eigentlich net etwas früh im Jahr für Are...mein nur wegen der Sonne und so???

 @popefan: Schaumer mal wie sichs Wetter entwickelt...vielleicht wirds ja wirklich schlecht, dann könnmer auch mal eine Radwegerunde zum Hanky machen oder ähnliches 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan ... Bin grad aufm weg von Trondheim nach Åre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



???  machst skandinavientrip oder wie?? Hab gar nix mitbekommen...?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist des eigentlich net etwas früh im Jahr für Are...mein nur wegen der Sonne und so???



Ne ... Zeitpunkt passt scho ... Aber nur für Ski 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ???  machst skandinavientrip oder wie?? Hab gar nix mitbekommen...?



Schneerutschen in Åre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (7. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Schneerutschen in Åre
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ja sauber...
Wie kommst denn da dazu?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja sauber...
> Wie kommst denn da dazu?



Keine Ahnung ... Hab mir halt im November gedacht, sowas könnt ich mal Buchen  ... Aber keine Angst, is schon ne backcountrysache mit Hiken und Fellen usw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (7. April 2013)

Ob das das Geld und den Aufwand lohnt wird sich zeigen ... Bin um 7:47 in Rgbg in den Zug gestiegen und werd um 8 in åre sein ... 
In der zeit wär ich auch ins vinschgau gefahrn, wär ne Tour gegangen und radlgefahrn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ob das das Geld und den Aufwand lohnt wird sich zeigen ... Bin um 7:47 in Rgbg in den Zug gestiegen und werd um 8 in åre sein ...
> In der zeit wär ich auch ins vinschgau gefahrn, wär ne Tour gegangen und radlgefahrn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



12h ist für die Strecke garnet so lang...geht ja immerzu bergauf
Dachte da ists dunkler, aber ist ja auch er um 20:15 Sonnenuntergang

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. April 2013)

@LB Jörg : was hältst von einer kleinen Tour am Mittwoch?was gemütliches mit Kaffee und Kuchenpause


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @LB Jörg : was hältst von einer kleinen Tour am Mittwoch?was gemütliches mit Kaffee und Kuchenpause



Im Prinzip schon...aaaaaber....nachdem die bösen Wetterleute das Wetter für die nächsten 4 Tage von Sonnenschein auf komplett Regen und mittlerweile sogar noch für Di und Mi starken Regen umgestellt haben, bin ich mir net sicher ob wirklich was geht

Drum sag ich jetzt mal abwarten und schaun wie sich die Lage entwickelt, wenn was geht ists gut, wenn net...dann ists net gut

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. April 2013)

Oh....da sollten wir zum Wettergott beten und Opfern. Donnerstag würde bei mir auch noch gehen ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Oh....da sollten wir zum Wettergott beten und Opfern. Donnerstag würde bei mir auch noch gehen ;-)



Schaumer mal wie sich die Lage entwickelt

Heut hätte ich lieber klettern gehen sollen...entweder Schneesulze oder Arschboden. Verdammt, den schönen Tag verhauen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. April 2013)

also...in weidne wars schön zum biken. schneebruch wurde auf vielen wegen beseitigt und schnee oder matsch gabs nahezu nirgends


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> also...in weidne wars schön zum biken. schneebruch wurde auf vielen wegen beseitigt und schnee oder matsch gabs nahezu nirgends



Ich war in exakt den falschen Höhenlagen unterwegs Hätte ganz unten oder oben bleiben müssen

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2013)

der eman ist in den news, wer findet ihn?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628638


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> der eman ist in den news, wer findet ihn?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628638




 Oh mei....

Ich mußte mir die Endurofahrerskianziehsachen ja schon auf FB ansehen
Da sag ich nur, er hats von gelöschten Beiträgen von Modoratoren auf die IBC Newsseite gebracht













G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (9. April 2013)

unverkennbar eman-style


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2013)

@Jörg:
wie siehts aus? morgen oder lieber donnerstag


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> wie siehts aus? morgen oder lieber donnerstag



Hatte gerade eben meine über 40km "2013 Odysee im Fichtl" Tortour 
Zumindest hab ich mich mich diesmal bis nach Fleckl durchgearbeitet, um die neue Jugendherberge mal von innen anzusehen

Das Resume: Es ist kein Fahren möglich...kannst absolut vergessen...und da wos geht, unterhalb von 700hm, da muß ma sich entscheiden zwischen Sulzschnee und Stehenbleibdreck

Hatte aber scheinbar Glück...jetzt regnets in Strömen draußen

G..)


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2013)

hm...dann gibts noch waldnaabtal oder Weiden ;D


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Jetzt hab ich eben meinen Kaffee auf dem Schreibtisch verteilt

Meinst im WNT ein wenig rumspielen 
Meinst 2 des ist nimmer vereist, wobei bis Donnerstag und der Regen etzert sollte egal was ist alles gegessen sein. Und du als Fastlocal mußt dort bestimmt noch ein paar Abzweigungen kennen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2013)

also waldnaabtal bin ich leider ahnugnslos... da war ich noch nie biken 
in weiden war ich gestern unterwegs und da hat es im wald eigentlich kein schnee oder eis mehr. Die Strobelhütte am Fischerberg hat mittwoch angeblich auch ab 11 uhr offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> also waldnaabtal bin ich leider ahnugnslos... da war ich noch nie biken
> in weiden war ich gestern unterwegs und da hat es im wald eigentlich kein schnee oder eis mehr. Die Strobelhütte am Fischerberg hat mittwoch angeblich auch ab 11 uhr offen



Du warst noch nie im Waldnaabtal...oh mei
Da gibts ein paar schöne Spielereien, die ich noch nicht gemacht hab
Sollten dannn aber auf Donnerstag das ganze auslegen und dann wohl Waldnaabtal ins Auge fassen. Dann können wir auch mal schauen obe wir die Burgumrundung in Falkenberg uns zutrauen

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2013)

ohje...aber keine absturzgeschichten für mich 
aber ansonsten bin ich dabei! die blockhütte im waldnaabtal hat laut google geöffnet 
dann also donnerstag!ich würde so 2uhr vorschlagen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ohje...aber keine absturzgeschichten für mich
> aber ansonsten bin ich dabei! die blockhütte im waldnaabtal hat laut google geöffnet
> dann also donnerstag!ich würde so 2uhr vorschlagen



2Uhr...wohl ein Langschläfer Der Wanderparkplatz direkt vor Falkenberch (von Erbendorfer Richtung) wäre ideal.

http://maps.google.de/maps/myplaces?hl=de&ll=49.857983,12.213042&spn=0.006592,0.016512&ctz=-120&t=h&z=17

Ziemlich genau in der Mitte wo Hammermühlweg steht am Ende des Wortes

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Jetzt müßmer eh erstmal gukken ob des kein Dauerregentag wird

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. April 2013)

Ok!glaub ich kenn den


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2013)

Berge 

 

Zum Rest und zum bestimmten sag ich mal nix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

@Klabauter: Werd jetzt mal zu Fuß kuggn was der Regen so alles angerichtet und verbessert hat

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

Kaum kommt man heim bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, schon fängts an zu schiffen wie die Sau

Pohh und ich war gerade einem echten Wolf Auge in Auge gegenübergestanden
Hab ihm sein essen verjagt

EDIT: Ich revediere, es ist April...es hagelt 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (10. April 2013)

hoffentlich warst du nicht sein essen


----------



## franzam (10. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kaum kommt man heim bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, schon fängts an zu schiffen wie die Sau
> 
> Pohh und ich war gerade einem echten Wolf Auge in Auge gegenübergestanden
> Hab ihm sein essen verjagt
> ...



Glaubst Du echt es war ein Wolf?

Hoffentlich hast Du kein rotes Mützchen aufgehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Glaubst Du echt es war ein Wolf?
> 
> Hoffentlich hast Du kein rotes Mützchen aufgehabt



Ne hatte meine schwarze Tarnmütze auf...war ja net umsonst unterwegs
Ja der Stand oben auf einem Felsen, dann hab ich sein Essen verjagt und dann hat er mich gesehen ist um den Felsen rumgegangen, hat mich angegukkt..ziemlich lang...dann hab ich gesagt "hei Wolf"...dann hat er sich umgedreht und ist hinterm Felsen verschwunden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2013)

Hagel ... Hehe, is doch ganz schee 







Und oh mei  -> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/88/5c/885cwcdu87l6/original_Foto.jpg?0


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

Fast wie im Fichtelgebirge

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

@Klabauter: Jetzt hamse für den ganzen Tag und Nammitag 2 Regentropfen drinnen
Aber gestern hatten sie einen und nach dem Hagel war strahlend blauer Himmel ohne ein Wölcken...blöder April

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch oben, Jörg?

Edit :Oh.du warst schneller. Lass mal noch abwarten wie es in 1-2h aussieht.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

naja, es hat schonmal aufgehört zu regnen..es nieselt nur noch 
Wie ist denn das Wetter in Eingeweiden so?

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Hier regnet es noch... 
Was mach ma? Mach ma uns nass ?

Edit: gerade ist ein Wasserstop eingetreten


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Hier regnet es noch...
> Was mach ma? Mach ma uns nass ?
> 
> Edit: gerade ist ein Wasserstop eingetreten



Warten wir nommal eine halbe h und schauen dann nommal aufs Wetterradar...also machmers um 12:30 hier fest 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Ok. Dann geh ich mal was Mittagessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Ok. Dann geh ich mal was Mittagessen



Ja mein essen dreht sich schon in der Micro 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Hmmh um 12fe war noch eine Starkrgenfront die in 2h da sein müßte auf dem Radar und jetzt nur noch eine normale Regenfront die erst in knapp 4 h da sein dürfte angegeben

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Dh. Wir werden nass und wissen nur nicht wie arg?  Hmm.... ich weiß nicht. .. ich weiß nicht. ...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Dh. Wir werden nass und wissen nur nicht wie arg?  Hmm.... ich weiß nicht. .. ich weiß nicht. ...



...ich auch nicht ....ich auch nicht....

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Können a in weiden weng wenn du willst ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Für die Wetterverhältnisse ist mir Eingeweiden zu weit...WNT wäre ja von uns genau in der Mitte...und es hätte Felsen. 
Der Vorteil an heute wären natürlich keine Wanderer und man könnte rumspielen

Mal aufs 1245Bild schauen dann kann mans noch genauer einschätzen...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Dann sagen wir halb drei. ;-) trink ich noch n Käffchen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir halb drei. ;-) trink ich noch n Käffchen



Je später deste Regen ...wenns regnet sollte es ungefähr um15:30 bis 16Uhr anfangen...machmer 14:15 am besagten Parkplatz 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Ok . Passt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

Ok.passt


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2013)

Und ... Konntet ihr den Regen wegdiskutieren


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und ... Konntet ihr den Regen wegdiskutieren



ungefähr sowas hab ich mir auch gedacht 

und-nass geworden oder ja?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Blablub...natürlich sind wir noch eine Monstertour bis Einbruch der Dunkelheit gefahren
Wie viele Kms ist aber ungewiß, weil ich gleich am Anfang meinen Tacho verloren hab und der Klabauter ihn am Ende erst wieder gefunden hat...puhh

Waren aber gaaaanz woanders neue Trails tschekken...mal schaun ob eines der Bilder was geworden ist von der Sonnentour 
Und Mal gukken ob jemand die Trails erkennt


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Soderla...mal schaun ob wer den Trail schon von mittlerweile schneefreien Bergtrail schon kennt
Alles offizieller Weg

















G.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. April 2013)

Wo ist denn des ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla...mal schaun ob wer den Trail schon von mittlerweile schneefreien Bergtrail schon kennt
> Alles offizieller Weg
> 
> 
> ...



Da wo das Schild steht "kein Radweg"?



Hatte Ihr Probleme mit der Lenkerbreite?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2013)

hmm. schöne bilder. aber wo...?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Da wo das Schild steht "kein Radweg"?
> 
> 
> 
> Hatte Ihr Probleme mit der Lenkerbreite?



Verdammt, wie konnte ich auch nur glauben das du das nicht erkennst Das Schild steht aber erst am Ende...wobei der normale Radler ja auch von der anderen Seite kommt

Mit der Lenkerbreite gabs weniger Probleme, eher mit der Fahrbarkeit der unfahrbaren Bergaufstücke 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wo ist denn des ?





> hmm. schöne bilder. aber wo...?




Kann ich natürlich jetzt hier net schreiben 


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. April 2013)

kein problem-war eher ein ausruf als eine frage...ein zeichen, dass ich wieder öfters heim muss!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> kein problem-war eher ein ausruf als eine frage...ein zeichen, dass ich wieder öfters heim muss!



Besonders weil der Trail doppelt so nah an deinem Elternhaus ist wie an meiner Hütte

 @franzam: Alle paar Jahre muß man sich das geben. Beim letzten mal wars mim Reaper 2002 vor 11Jahren und davor mit Scott Superlite 1990/91 wahrscheinlich. Auf jedenfall einer der schönsten Wanderwege die noch Harvesterunberührt sind und wenn schon mal das Wetter paßt und man sicher sein kann das einem niemand entgegen kommt

G.


----------



## franzam (11. April 2013)

Ja, ein schöner Weg zum spielen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Ja, ein schöner Weg zum spielen



Ja kann man so sagen Für die Stelle im ersten Bild hab ich bestimmt10-15 Anfahrten gebraucht um risikofrei durchzukommen...die Nässe war schon gewöhnungsbedürftig
Heut wars aber schon genial leise im Wald und wir waren sogar auch die einzigen in der Hütte

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

schöne bilder  sind die anderen auch was geworden?
war eine feuchtfröhliche radwanderung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> schöne bilder  sind die anderen auch was geworden?
> war eine feuchtfröhliche radwanderung!



Naja, 30km sind wir bestimmt auch gefahren 

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (11. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, 30km sind wir bestimmt auch gefahren
> 
> G.



und nur anspruchvollste trails mit tückisch rutschigen absturzgefährdeten holzkonstruktionen


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2013)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (14. April 2013)

Heute die erste 40 km Runde mit dem RR ohne größere Probleme gefahren...
Bisschen zwickts noch und ziept aber wird wieder 

Yeahhh, I´m back in the saddle


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

War heut mal die geheime Todesbaumumfahrung ausprobieren, weißt schoh...sie funktioniert
Allerdings, wenn man ihn den Baum abrutscht ist man hin und wenn man über den Felsen rausschießt auch...also genau wie nach Plan geworden






G.


----------



## LB Stefan (14. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War heut mal die geheime Todesbaumumfahrung ausprobieren, weißt schoh...sie funktioniert
> Allerdings, wenn man ihn den Baum abrutscht ist man hin und wenn man über den Felsen rausschießt auch...also genau wie nach Plan geworden
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh sehr fein sehr fein. 

Evtl kann ich mich in ner Woche oder 2 auch mal wieder auf die Trails wagen... 
Im Moment ists mir noch bisschen zu heikel... 

Wie ist denn die Schneelage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2013)

Schneelage ist ansich schon net schlecht und sollte bis zum nächsten WoEnd zu 100% schon keine Rolle mehr spielen
Aber irgendwie ist der Trail hier, da man den ansich immer bei Nässe fährt und durch seine besonderen Klitscheeigenschaften, der Einzige wo ich gerne 2 "Weiche" drauf hätte

Bist die Woche ganz normal werkeln oder geht mal ne Radwegetour ab 13ne rum?

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. April 2013)

Soll ich jetzt für noch jemanden eine Unterkunft im Vinschgau suchen? Für nächstes Wochenende? 

Leo? Du bräuchtest eh nochmal nen zweiten Lauf der erste war, naja, zum kotzen...


----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schneelage ist ansich schon net schlecht und sollte bis zum nächsten WoEnd zu 100% schon keine Rolle mehr spielen
> Aber irgendwie ist der Trail hier, da man den ansich immer bei Nässe fährt und durch seine besonderen Klitscheeigenschaften, der Einzige wo ich gerne 2 "Weiche" drauf hätte
> 
> Bist die Woche ganz normal werkeln oder geht mal ne Radwegetour ab 13ne rum?
> ...



Hmm Freitag wär ich ab 1300 daheim


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Leo? Du bräuchtest eh nochmal nen zweiten Lauf der erste war, naja, zum kotzen...







 @popefan: Hab gerade erfahren das in der Arbeit schon wieder alles drunter und drüber geht...und die Arbeitszeiten net so sicher sind...mal gukken wies sich das Ganze entwickelt...

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie ist der Trail hier, da man den ansich immer bei Nässe fährt und durch seine besonderen Klitscheeigenschaften, der Einzige wo ich gerne 2 "Weiche" drauf hätte
> 
> 
> G.



Na dann mach doch mal nen glitschetrailtauglichen Luftdruck in deine weichn und haddn schluffn dann grippt des a...

Oder natürlich nen Baron drauf


----------



## Klabauterman (15. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt für noch jemanden eine Unterkunft im Vinschgau suchen? Für nächstes Wochenende?
> 
> Leo? Du bräuchtest eh nochmal nen zweiten Lauf der erste war, naja, zum kotzen...



nächstes WE? hmn... uni geht seit heute weiter und die ersten Wochen werden wohl bissi stressig und an den WEs muss ich lernen...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch mal nen glitschetrailtauglichen Luftdruck in deine weichn und haddn schluffn dann grippt des a...
> 
> Oder natürlich nen Baron drauf



Das einzige was dann geht ist kompletter Luftverlußt in bruchteilen mehrerer Sekunden

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. April 2013)

Hehe das ICB ... Noch schlimmer als vermutet  ... Zum Glück hab ich nen radl und kam nie in Versuchung eins haben zu wollen


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe das ICB ... Noch schlimmer als vermutet  ... Zum Glück hab ich nen radl und kam nie in Versuchung eins haben zu wollen



So wies aussieht müßmer uns jetzt doch wieder nach nem YT umsehen...voll der Oberkasperverein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. April 2013)

hab heut mein YT geil durchn wald geprügelt ... wie im sommer ... einfach schee.

Leider scheints jetz nochmal  schlechter zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab heut mein YT geil durchn wald geprügelt ... wie im sommer ... einfach schee.
> 
> Leider scheints jetz nochmal  schlechter zu werden



Das hab ich gestern und vorvorgestern gemacht...hab die Stellen eingeübt wo ich dich dann überhole wenn du wieder da bist (zumindest wenn ich an den Stelln noch an dir dran bin)

Glaub meine Dämpfung von der Lyrik hat plötzlich wenig Verstellwirkung Was kann man denn an einer Dämpfung kaputt machen wenn evtl. mal zu heftig Öl drurchgeflossen ist???

G.


----------



## Landus (18. April 2013)

> Glaub meine Dämpfung von der Lyrik hat plötzlich wenig Verstellwirkung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warscheinlich ist das Öl so heiß geworden, dass die Ventile geschmolzen sind


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist das Öl so heiß geworden, dass die Ventile geschmolzen sind



Brauch irgendwie meßbar zuviel Federweg, bzw. wesentlich mehr wie letztes Jahr bei gleichen dingen...und da konnte man das noch gut mit den 2 Drehknöpfen verädern. Muß mal meine Ersatzdämpfungseinheit reinbauen und schauen ob es einen unterschied macht...man hat ja nie nur eine davon zuhause

Und wie war die erste Runde beim Afterworkbiking...jetzt erst heimgekommen....verfahren

G.


----------



## Landus (18. April 2013)

Du brauchst meßbar zu viel Federweg? Immernoch besser, als wenn du akustisch zu viel Federweg brauchst "Klonk!", der Endanschlag lässt grüßen

Die erste Runde Afterwork-Biken hab ich in der schönen Firma verbracht und ausm Fenster geguckt Nächste woche werd ich dann auch endlich  mitmischen können


----------



## franzam (18. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brauch irgendwie meßbar zuviel Federweg, bzw. wesentlich mehr wie letztes Jahr bei gleichen dingen...und da konnte man das noch gut mit den 2 Drehknöpfen verädern. Muß mal meine Ersatzdämpfungseinheit reinbauen und schauen ob es einen unterschied macht...man hat ja nie nur eine davon zuhause
> 
> G.



Vielleicht bist a blos a bissi wampert worden


----------



## Klabauterman (18. April 2013)

@ jörg: 
die Teleskopstütze ist heute gekommen und wurde gerade schon ausgefahren  ich liebe sie...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> @ jörg:
> die Teleskopstütze ist heute gekommen und wurde gerade schon ausgefahren .....



...und auch wieder eingefahren

  @franzam: Kann ich jetzt direkt behaupten...wird wohl mehr eine Hirnsache sein, sprich geballtes Wissen muß ja auch was wiegen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> wird wohl mehr eine Hirnsache sein, sprich geballtes Wissen muß ja auch was wiegen
> 
> G.


wenns danach geht musst aber aufpassen das du nicht davonschwebst ...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. April 2013)

was anderes noch ... musst feststellen das es die reverb stealth mit 150mm in 30,9 gar nicht gibt ...

du hast doch die Kind shock mit 150 mm oder? funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (18. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenns danach geht musst aber aufpassen das du nicht davonschwebst ...



der ist jetzt aber fast schon böse!


----------



## Dampfsti (18. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du hast doch die Kind shock mit 150 mm oder? funktioniert?


 
Ich hab 2... Eine Supernatural ohne Remote am HT und die LEV an der Fanes
Funktionieren beide absolut tadellos und die LEV ist bis jetzt einfach ein Traum was die Bedienung und Funktion angeht.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> was anderes noch ... musst feststellen das es die reverb stealth mit 150mm in 30,9 gar nicht gibt ...
> 
> du hast doch die Kind shock mit 150 mm oder? funktioniert?



Natürlich gibts die Reverb in 30.9 mit 150mm

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe76b014e9de084c1bdb00565ff88847f/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Stealth-Sattelst%C3%BCtze-Travel-150mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html

Ja so oft bin ich mit der KS noch garnet unterwegs gewesen, drum will ich garnet viel dazu sagen. Aber man liest, abgesehen das manche keine Schrauben anziehen können ohne sie auszunudeln, fast nichts von Defekten.



> wenns danach geht musst aber aufpassen das du nicht davonschwebst ...



Mit meinen mentalen Telekinesefähigkeiten könnte ich sogar auf Nichtschwerkraftplaneten gehen ohne Abzuheben

G.


----------



## Landus (19. April 2013)

> Mit meinen mentalen Telekinesefähigkeiten könnte ich sogar auf Nichtschwerkraftplaneten gehen ohne Abzuheben



Na also! Da würdest du dann auch nicht so viel Federweg benötigen Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2013)

Servus,
wie ist denn die Schhneelage im Moment am Ochsenkopf? DH-Strecke, Goehtefelsen, Schneeberg, Nußhardt, Seehaus, Fichtelsee?
Mit dem Rad fahrbar oder lieber Schneeschuhe mitbringen? 
Danke und Gruß aus Bayreuth, hier unten ist alles trocken


----------



## OLB EMan (19. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts die Reverb in 30.9 mit 150mm
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pe76b014e9de084c1bdb00565ff88847f/Rock-Shox-Reverb-Stealth-Sattelst%C3%BCtze-Travel-150mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html
> 
> ...



na die Reverb ist nirgends lieferbar und in nem amerikanischen Forum stand da was das es die wohl gar nicht gibt ...

KindShock ... na hatte halt schon mehrere und jede hat anders (nicht richtig) funktioniert . aber kann sich ja geändert haben.

find die hydraulische Ansteuerung halt einfach schöner  und auch bequemer. Hier in Rgbg muss ich halt oft verstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie ist denn die Schhneelage im Moment am Ochsenkopf? DH-Strecke, Goehtefelsen, Schneeberg, Nußhardt, Seehaus, Fichtelsee?
> Mit dem Rad fahrbar oder lieber Schneeschuhe mitbringen?
> Danke und Gruß aus Bayreuth, hier unten ist alles trocken



Mit Schnee wirste glaub ich keine Probleme mehr kriegen In der einen oder anderen Ecke wirste noch ein en Schneemann bauen können, aber da kommt man mit dem Rad eher selten hin 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. April 2013)

Echt, fast kein Schnee mehr... *freu*...

gehts oben am oko Wahrzeichenfelsen schon wieder oder is da noch die weiße Pest zwischen den Steinen??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. April 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Echt, fast kein Schnee mehr... *freu*...
> 
> gehts oben am oko Wahrzeichenfelsen schon wieder oder is da noch die weiße Pest zwischen den Steinen??



Ich denke selbst da wirds sie weg sein...außer im Loch unten neben dem Geländer la liegt der Schnee immer noch einen Monat länger

G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2013)

Top, danke Jörg!


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> KindShock ... na hatte halt schon mehrere und jede hat anders (nicht richtig) funktioniert . aber kann sich ja geändert haben.



Meine  nicht ferngesteuerte i900 hat gut zwei Jahre lang ohne Probleme funktioniert....da war ich aber zeitweise net groß unterwegs mitm Bike....und dann mit einem Schlag hatte sie nur noch Nichtfunktion   
Mal schauen wie sich die Reverb Stealth am Tyee auf Dauer macht....bislang superb und die Remotefunktion....endlich sich nicht mehr am Traileinstieg zwischen die Beine fassen


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit Schnee wirste glaub ich keine Probleme mehr kriegen In der einen oder anderen Ecke wirste noch ein en Schneemann bauen können, aber da kommt man mit dem Rad eher selten hin
> 
> G.



Na is immer wieder überraschend wie schnell der Schnee dann immer weg ist... 
Schneeberg rauf oder so wird man aber scho noch mit Schnee konfrontiert werden denk ich? 

Hab grad mein enduro zerlegt ... Ich warte immer noch auf die erste Führung die ich irgendwo ranbaue die ohne Feile montierbar ist 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Glaube selbst am Schneeberg ist kaum mehr was zu finden...zumindest nicht auf Wegen.
Was haste denn dir jetzt wieder gekauft, wennst schoh wieder rumfeilst

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

na dann versuch ich morgen mal ne tour.

Führung -> e13 trs+ ... prinzipiell passt die sogar ohne scheiben ... aber ich musst am e13! innenlager 3 mm wegfeilen das ich das ding drüberfädeln konnte.

damit ist das bioniconführungsexperiment endgültig erledigt ... versuchs aber jetz zuerst mal ohne bashguard nur mit tacoguard ... 

komplett neuer antriebszug ... ritzel kettenblätter kette Schaltwerk (probier mal nen type2 ding aus) züge neu.

Ich sollte doch jedes jahr was neues kaufen  ... der Verschleiß einer nichtmal ganzen Saison is schon krass ->
Innenlager ist noch kaputt und war wohl mal ganz fest und hat sich nur auf der achse gedreht -> Kurbelachse ziemlich eingeschliffen ... args 

fürs Bergvolk hätt ich noch ne e13 trs+ ohne tacoguard hier liegen  ... leider lebt dieses rückständige Volk immer noch im tal der ahnungslosen ohne Internet.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Na, Taco flutsch doch sogar besser über Steine wie so ein Rockring
Also liegts diesmal an den komischen Anbauteilen, bzw. weil net Shimano verbaut ist

Hast die Führung vom letzten Jahr?, weil die heißt ja dieses Jahr anders!

Hättest natürlich beim Komplettwechsel auch den ganzen Schritt gehen können und die XXDingens auszuprobieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, Taco flutsch doch sogar besser über Steine wie so ein Rockring
> Also liegts diesmal an den komischen Anbauteilen, bzw. weil net Shimano verbaut ist
> 
> Hast die Führung vom letzten Jahr?, weil die heißt ja dieses Jahr anders!
> ...


 

für XX1 hätt ich doch auch noch nen anderes Laufrad gebraucht? ... oder ist das kompatibel?

ne, die Führung ist die aktuelle. http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-dual-dmb-guide/

hast ne Ahnung wie man ein PF innenlager rausbringt? rausklopfen wie bei nem Steuersatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> für XX1 hätt ich doch auch noch nen anderes Laufrad gebraucht? ... oder ist das kompatibel?
> 
> ne, die Führung ist die aktuelle. http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trs-dual-dmb-guide/
> 
> hast ne Ahnung wie man ein PF innenlager rausbringt? rausklopfen wie bei nem Steuersatz?



Keine Ahnung, glaub der Stefan hat an seinem Franzosenhobel sowas dran un mußte scj damit schon näher beschäftigen.

Ja, das ist die Führung vom letzten Jahr..also die gute mit dem Namen. Die heißt nämlich jetzt dann anders und die die so heißt ist nimmer so gut...oder so ähnlich 

Stimmt da braucht man eine Spezialnabe Also doch die Shimanolösung mit 10 mal 38 abwarten 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Führung vom letzten Jahr..also die gute mit dem Namen. Die heißt nämlich jetzt dann anders und die die so heißt ist nimmer so gut...oder so ähnlich


 
redest du von aktuell = Modelljahr 2014 oder wie? irgendwie versteh ich dich nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> redest du von aktuell = Modelljahr 2014 oder wie? irgendwie versteh ich dich nicht



Glaub Modelljahre im herkömlichen Sinn gibts in der Bikebranche nimmer. Die sind ja eh immer entweder ein halbes Jahr zu bald oder zu spät mit ihren Artikeln auf dem Markt
Na auf jedenfall ist das die richtige 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2013)

Ja hab die Lager mal gewechselt am schpeisi. 
Ja einfach raus pressen und wieder rein wie beim Steuersatz. War soweit ich mich erinnern kann kein großer Akt. 

Wär gestern mal am opf Turm. Die ganz steilen Sachen hab ich mal noch geschoben aber sonst ging's relativ gut. 

Schnee hab ich so gut wie keinen gesehen. Bin aber nur auf forststraßen unterwegs gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Hmmmh...man sollte nimmer aufs Wetterradar schaunen und Prognose drücken, wenn man seine Radklamotten angezogen hat

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

und bist trotzdem raus? 

hmm soll ich die reverb zerlegen  ... wollt mal schauen was die kratzer da am rohr schon angerichtet haben


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und bist trotzdem raus?
> 
> hmm soll ich die reverb zerlegen  ... wollt mal schauen was die kratzer da am rohr schon angerichtet haben



Hab sie auch schon 2 mal zerlegt gehabt. Gibt ja mittlerweile für alles Videos


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

YouTube ... hätt ich jetz gar nicht drangedacht ... gut


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> YouTube ... hätt ich jetz gar nicht drangedacht ... gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Glaub Modelljahre im herkömlichen Sinn gibts in der Bikebranche nimmer. Die sind ja eh immer entweder ein halbes Jahr zu bald oder zu spät mit ihren Artikeln auf dem Markt
> Na auf jedenfall ist das die richtige
> 
> G.


 

na dann erzähl aber trotzdem mal was genaueres ...


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann erzähl aber trotzdem mal was genaueres ...



Hatte es nimmer so genau im Kopf. Die TRS+Dual ist die die du jetzt hast...zumindest wars letztes Jahr so, bzw. hat man deine bekommen wenn man TRS+Dual bestellt hat. Jetzt ist die TRS+Dual nur noch die ganz ohne Tacomöglichkeit und deine hat den Zusatz DMB bekommen....

War net draußen  ...tut Dauerregnen  ..dafür tut mir jetzt die Schulter weh 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Von der LEV gibts auch ein Komplettzerlegevideo auf YouTube.

Apropo YouTube. Ich kann mich da nimmer anmelden mit meinem Paßwortzeugs. Dann kommt nach dem Anmelden immer das man jetzt ein Googlekonto braucht...wassn des...muß man des haben...ist des was gefährliches???????


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab sie auch schon 2 mal zerlegt gehabt. Gibt ja mittlerweile für alles Videos


 
bist da bis zum Öl/Luft Trennkolben vorgedrungen? also bis in innerste?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

Oh mei ... Jetz muss ich sie wohl zerlegen ... Hab gedacht ich könnt da von oben kurz mal aufmachen  Der Kolben hat mich net getroffen  und dann is ne riesen schaumfontäne rausgekommen.


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Jetz muss ich sie wohl zerlegen ... Hab gedacht ich könnt da von oben kurz mal aufmachen  Der Kolben hat mich net getroffen  und dann is ne riesen schaumfontäne rausgekommen.



Ja hab sie auch bis zum "Herz" zelegt. Man muss eigentlich nur wieder alles voll öl füllen und den Kolben oben wieder rein drücken... dann ists ziemlich luftfrei.... 

Hat zumindest immer so geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Oh mei ... Jetz muss ich sie wohl zerlegen ... Hab gedacht ich könnt da von oben kurz mal aufmachen  Der Kolben hat mich net getroffen  und dann is ne riesen schaumfontäne rausgekommen.



..jaja, ein schlechter Elektroniker ist immernoch ein guter Mechaniker

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2013)

Oh mei, der moderne Mountainbiker braucht jetzt scheinbar schon zertifizierte Trails


http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a-presse/608-premium-bike-trails-auf-diese-trails-ist-verlass?utm_source=feedly


G.


----------



## Landus (20. April 2013)

Juhu, endlich DIN-genormte Trails!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja hab sie auch bis zum "Herz" zelegt. Man muss eigentlich nur wieder alles voll öl füllen und den Kolben oben wieder rein drücken... dann ists ziemlich luftfrei....
> 
> Hat zumindest immer so geklappt.


 
nach langem probieren und ölspritzerreien -> geht auch von oben und scheint wieder zu funzen ... in der zeit hätt ich das ding aber auch zerlegt und richtig befüllt.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei, der moderne Mountainbiker braucht jetzt scheinbar schon zertifizierte Trails
> 
> 
> http://www.dimb.de/aktuelles/news-a...uf-diese-trails-ist-verlass?utm_source=feedly
> ...


 
oh mei  ... na am premiumwanderweg fahrn mer ja eh scho rum


----------



## LB Stefan (21. April 2013)

Juhu, endlich mal was vernünftiges. Ist doch gut zu wissen das man sich auf einem standardisierten weg befindet.


----------



## Speci007 (21. April 2013)

premiumwanderwege u. premiumbiketrails  sind das nicht die, die von der harvesterbande am liebsten in metertiefe premiumschlammbäder verwandelt werden?


----------



## sepalot (21. April 2013)

wollt ich auch sagen ... ist ja komisch, dass man die premium-wanderwege auch so vernichtet, dass nicht mal ein wanderer lust hat dort zu laufen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2013)

Apropo Harvester, ganz aktuell, der H-Weg vom Haberstein zur Louisenburg. ab dem freien Wurzelfeld mit der dicken Fichte, die man mal links und mal rechts rum gefahren ist, ist auch gerade dem Gefährt, bzw dem Forst zum Opfer gefallen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2013)

Die Führung hat den koesseinetest bestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die Führung hat den koesseinetest bestanden



Bist du H-Weg Louisenburg gefahren? Hat net des neue YT, also deins in 2013, die Führung serienmäßig verbaut...ohne zu feilen? Weißt ja wir suchen jetzt ein Ausweichrad fürs ICB

   @popefan: Bist du gestern an den Schlageterfelsen vorbeigefahren??

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du H-Weg Louisenburg gefahren? Hat net des neue YT, also deins in 2013, die Führung serienmäßig verbaut...ohne zu feilen? Weißt ja wir suchen jetzt ein Ausweichrad fürs ICB
> 
> 
> G.


 
wenn man zuerst die Führung und dann das lager montiert hat man kein Problem ... das ding passt ganz genau ... sogar ohne Unterlegscheiben 

wenn die Führung den H-Weg abkann ist es schon mal nen gutes Zeichen. Die Bionicon hat nur nen paar hundert meter gehalten. H-Weg bin ich net ganz gefahrn, da du ja geschrieben hast der ist zerstört 

das yt ist sicher ne brauchbare alternative fürs ICB ... würds wieder kaufen . muss mich immer noch ärgern das ich das corsairdisaster solange mitgemacht hab  ...


----------



## franzam (22. April 2013)

besser späte Erkenntnis als gar keine


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wenn man zuerst die Führung und dann das lager montiert hat man kein Problem ... das ding passt ganz genau ... sogar ohne Unterlegscheiben
> 
> wenn die Führung den H-Weg abkann ist es schon mal nen gutes Zeichen. Die Bionicon hat nur nen paar hundert meter gehalten. H-Weg bin ich net ganz gefahrn, da du ja geschrieben hast der ist zerstört
> 
> das yt ist sicher ne brauchbare alternative fürs ICB ... würds wieder kaufen . muss mich immer noch ärgern das ich das corsairdisaster solange mitgemacht hab  ...



Verdammt jetzt wollt ich doch eine zweite Meinung zum H-Weg hören

Ja das YT ist ansich das mit den meisten Gutteilen für den Preis. Da sind zumindest 80% Sorgtlosteile dran. Dieses Tretlagerdingens und die Bremse sind die einzigen Sachen die mir net so dran gefallen...und evtl. der fehlende Aufgehschutz.

Aber es gibt außer dem YT kein Rad das auch nur annähernd ans ICB2 rankommen würde

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2013)

Pro oder Comp? ... denk das comp meinst? na wartet net zu lang ... nicht das es auch ausverkauft ist ... haben aktuell nen endurohype 

H-weg ... na hättest nix gesagt wär ich gefahrn 

rockring oder taco ... eins von beiden braucht man. Ob Taco reicht, werd ich sehen . Ohne gings bei mir nicht, weiß nicht warum die sowas ohne Schutz verkaufen. Das war auch das einzige Teil, das ich bis vor ner Woche ergänzt hatte ... Rest war Serie und perfekt (Reifen natürlich mal neu gemacht...)


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

Ja das Comp...soll ja ab der KW 17 wieder ne Ladung kommen, also sollte mans sichs wirklich nicht zu lang überlegen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bist du H-Weg Louisenburg gefahren? Hat net des neue YT, also deins in 2013, die Führung serienmäßig verbaut...ohne zu feilen? Weißt ja wir suchen jetzt ein Ausweichrad fürs ICB
> 
> @popefan: Bist du gestern an den Schlageterfelsen vorbeigefahren??
> 
> G.



Nee war da scho lang nimmer unterwegs...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Nee war da scho lang nimmer unterwegs...



Gestern waren soviel Biker unterwegs..unglaublich. Dachte da ist mal ein Einzelner vorbei, der so ausgesehen hat wie du...farblich

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

> Die Führung hat den koesseinetest bestanden



Wie leise ist sie denn vom Kettendrüberschleifgeräusch???

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie leise ist sie denn vom Kettendrüberschleifgeräusch???
> 
> G.


 
is doch ne rolle ... da schleift nix


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> is doch ne rolle ... da schleift nix



Ups...ich dacht da ist ein Kunststöff drin. Dann zieh ich die Frage zurück

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

na dann bestellt das ding mal


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na dann bestellt das ding mal



Zu Auswahl stehen noch das Swoop 7.0 in häßlichorange...orosch und das Canyon mit der Lyrik. Aber das YT ist zwar das Teuerste aber schon Favorit.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

bestellt irgendwas   alles net schlecht ... hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bestellt irgendwas   alles net schlecht ... hehe



Am YT ist halt das wenigste schlechte, nämlich fast nichts...wobei am Swoop kommplett die Luft in der Federung fehlt, was ich jetzt als Vorteil deuten würde

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

ne, warum bist gegen Luft? ... meine Luftfederung funzt echt gut 

is im icb ne stahlfederlyrik?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

das swoop würd ich net kaufen. ist vermutlich zu schwer ...

was für alle gilt ... ich versteh net warum überall die Enduros auf deutlich über 160mm getrieben werden. ich find 160 mm passen perfekt als Kompromiss. Mehr braucht man net und macht das ganze immer mehr zur gummikuh.

bei den dhlern war man ja auch mal aufm federwegstripp und is dann auf ~200 mm zurückgekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

Ja 160 ist, und bis 170mm max, sind wohl das Optimum. 
Nö, im IBC ist nur Luft. Aber Hauptsache Lyrik, weil wenns mal harpert dann kann man auf die schnelle auf Feder umbauen.
Bei nichtluft wäre ja sogar, so wie im Radon Fox net schlecht. Auf jedenfall total unkompliziert. Aber wie du schon sagst, ansich einen Tikkn zuviel Federweg.
Im Canyon gefällt mir der CCDB net, viel zu aufwendig.

Kann man die Räder eigentlich auch selber in Forchheim abholen, das würden wir nämilch bevorzugen. Dachte ich hab das mal irgendwo gelesen. Kann aber nichts dergleichen auf der Internetseite finden.

G.


----------



## sepalot (23. April 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann man die Räder eigentlich auch selber in Forchheim abholen, das würden wir nämilch bevorzugen. Dachte ich hab das mal irgendwo gelesen. Kann aber nichts dergleichen auf der Internetseite finden.
> 
> G.


 
Video vom Hausbesuch: "Showroom den wir seit ein paar Wochen eingerichtet haben und da haben wir für unsere Kunden die Fahrräder abholen oder ..." 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...it-morgenlatte-frei-nach-ihren-werbeanzeigen/


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Video vom Hausbesuch: "Showroom den wir seit ein paar Wochen eingerichtet haben und da haben wir für unsere Kunden die Fahrräder abholen oder ..."
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...it-morgenlatte-frei-nach-ihren-werbeanzeigen/






Jetzt weiß ich wieder wo ich das gehört hab 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

das Chameleon ...
da orange pulvern leider nicht geht ...

rot elox is glaub ich net schön. blau will ich net. bleibt anthrazit ... http://www.easyelox.de/galerie/eloxieren-fahrrad.html

denk an leuchtgelb pulvern? hehe


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

leuchtorange  http://www.pulver-beschichtung.net/uploads/photos/116.jpg


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> leuchtorange  http://www.pulver-beschichtung.net/uploads/photos/116.jpg





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2013)

ok ... es wird leuchtorange ... http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/jg/on/jgon2ygrtmbz/large_Leucht-Orange_.JPG?0

mit ein paar schwarzen ralleystreifen evtl ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. April 2013)

wieso willst des umlackiern? is doch schon schön orange, oder?

btw: Lottersteig
es is schon erstaunlich, dass man nach zehn metern bergab die ganze schinderei bergauf vergessen hat. selbst wenn wir in knietiefem schnee standen während darunter ein bach fließt...vier tage nasse klamotten, juhuu!

wann fahrn wir wieder zusammen ins vinschgau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2013)

Hmmh....der H-Weg zur Louisenburg ist wieder fast ganz sauber aufgeräumt, aber wenn jetzt die Äste net wieder reinwachsen gibts eine komplette Flowtrailwariante in der Reifenspur
Und des untere Stück vom Ex-H-Weg ist erstmal komplett weg 

  @eman: Du hast heute auf der Kösser gefehlt. Deine Worte wie "Gobl" oder "wouh" hätten die eine Karriere in "Unter unseren Himmel" gesichert
Jetzt kommen wir auf alle Fälle wohl alle im BR3 im Fernsehen dran, wenn es um das Thema Dialekte geht
Wobei der Stawoldbur natürlich noch bekannter rausgekommen wäre  

G.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wieso willst des umlackiern? is doch schon schön orange, oder?
> 
> btw: Lottersteig
> es is schon erstaunlich, dass man nach zehn metern bergab die ganze schinderei bergauf vergessen hat. selbst wenn wir in knietiefem schnee standen während darunter ein bach fließt...vier tage nasse klamotten, juhuu!
> ...



Tja wärst um 9:45 beim Bad gewesen hättest dich (wenigstens des eine mal) nicht plagen müssen


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wieso willst des umlackiern? is doch schon schön orange, oder?
> 
> btw: Lottersteig
> es is schon erstaunlich, dass man nach zehn metern bergab die ganze schinderei bergauf vergessen hat. selbst wenn wir in knietiefem schnee standen während darunter ein bach fließt...vier tage nasse klamotten, juhuu!
> ...



Bin grad im vinschgau auf 2800m im schnalstal ... Mistwetter 
War das Wetter bei euch so schlecht? Irgendwie kann das mit den 300 Sonnentagen nicht ganz stimmen 

Seid ihr Lottersteig ohne Seilbahn ? 

Bin gestern Seilbahn Lottersteig dann Patscher Sonnenberg hoch runter und zum Schluss annaberger Böden bei noch bestem Wetter ... Schee 

Das radl wollt ich eloxieren lassen ... Da Orange keiner mehr macht lass ich's halt jetz pulvern.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2013)

so schlecht wars gar nicht-nur der samstag war komplett verregnet-was da an klamotten nass wurde blieb auch nass, v.a. die schuhe...
lottersteig sind wir schon mit der gondel hoch.
die schinderei war der weg hoch von morter aus zum forsthaus um zum einstieg vom holy hansen zu kommen. da mussten wir ein schönes stück hochwärts durch schnee und bach stapfen. der hansen an sich war aber dann relativ trocken, fast besser als wenns zu trocken gewesen wäre.

da fällt mir grad auf, dass se den gondel-preis um 50ct hochgeschraubt haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> da fällt mir grad auf, dass se den gondel-preis um 50ct hochgeschraubt haben...



Soviel könnte die den Gondelpreis garnet hochschrauben das ich die Alternative wählen würde 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2013)

Die hat scho immer 12,5 gekostet und auch gestern noch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. April 2013)

Hmm-erinnern kann ich mich nicht, nur auf den karten von letztem jahr steht 12,- drauf. so fiel's mir eben vorhin auf...


----------



## OLB EMan (27. April 2013)

Dann wird's schon so sein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> so schlecht wars gar nicht-nur der samstag war komplett verregnet-was da an klamotten nass wurde blieb auch nass, v.a. die schuhe...
> lottersteig sind wir schon mit der gondel hoch.
> die schinderei war der weg hoch von morter aus zum forsthaus um zum einstieg vom holy hansen zu kommen. da mussten wir ein schönes stück hochwärts durch schnee und bach stapfen. der hansen an sich war aber dann relativ trocken, fast besser als wenns zu trocken gewesen wäre.
> 
> da fällt mir grad auf, dass se den gondel-preis um 50ct hochgeschraubt haben...



Fast den ganzen Tag Nieselregen heute im angeblich sonnenverwöhnten Vinschgau  aber war gar net so schlimm und trotzdem schee 

Bin Holy Hansen dann quer über waalwege zur auffahrt vom 4b und mit der Seilbahn 6+7+Annaberger Böden.

Der 4er is bei Nässe sehr interesting 

Holy Hansen ging ganz gut aber die glatten Wurzeln sind scho glatt 

6+7 is bei Trockenheit sicher schon net ohne, bei Nässe oh mei ... Hab nen paar geschoben. Jetz kenn ich ihn aber endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2013)

jaja-vinschgau und die sonnen-garantie

aber ja-die wurzeln am holy hansen sind bei nässe schon sehr glitschig...

du warst owa jetzt eigentlich niad zum radln unten, oder? hauptsächlich zum äh, brettln?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

Na nachdem ich entschieden hatte des radl mitzunehmen dann jetz eher zum radlfahrn 
Das war Donnerstag Abend schon klar das die schneesache nix wird ... Wollten auf die weißkugel. War ne Dav Tour ... Deshalb könnt ich da nix machen

Bin Freitag in Latsch Lift + 1400 hm ... Dann mit Ski 850hm  hoch
Samstag 1500 hm skitour bei schlechtester Sicht im pistengebiet
Sonntag hüttenabfahrt dann ~1400 hm radl in Meran und Lift in Latsch
Heut .... 2000 hm + Lift 
Morgen mach ich ne geführte Tour -> zugtrail
Mittwoch dann die bolzanotrails 

Donnerstag ... Verdiente Erholung in der Arbeit 

Hehe ... Na Ski geht in der messgenauigkeit unter


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. April 2013)

ah-du bist immer noch unten. zugtrail, hört sich gut und nicht mal so teuer an. immer schön das spionage-gerät mitlaufen lassen

mal schauen wie lang es dauert, bis der jörg wieder was schreibt. weil wenn er deine höhenmeterleistung leist, lässt er sich einweisen

na dann viel spaß noch da unten!!  hier daheim isses übrigens relativ kalt und finster, also nicht der rede wert...


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin Freitag in Latsch Lift + 1400 hm ... Dann mit Ski 850hm  hoch
> Samstag 1500 hm skitour bei schlechtester Sicht im pistengebiet
> Sonntag hüttenabfahrt dann ~1400 hm radl in Meran und Lift in Latsch
> Heut .... 2000 hm + Lift
> ...



Deprimierend und beneidenswert gleichzeitig  Du könntest doch Deine Kondi auf a paar Leut aufteilen, dann hätten andere auch was davon und für Dich wär immer noch genug übrig 
Viel Spaß noch!!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

Stawold ... Na den zugtrail hätt ich wohl auch selbst gefunden ... Aber da ich eh allein da bin ...

Schu... Alles net so wild


----------



## Klabauterman (2. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin Freitag in Latsch Lift + 1400 hm ... Dann mit Ski 850hm  hoch
> Samstag 1500 hm skitour bei schlechtester Sicht im pistengebiet
> Sonntag hüttenabfahrt dann ~1400 hm radl in Meran und Lift in Latsch
> Heut .... 2000 hm + Lift
> ...



ich glaub beim Verhältnis Körpergröße/Herz stimmt was nicht bei dir oder du bist mit einem Elefanten verwandt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich glaub beim Verhältnis Körpergröße/Herz stimmt was nicht bei dir oder du bist mit einem Elefanten verwandt


Ausdauer hat er ja, aber soo große Ohren hat er aber gar nicht; und was den Rüssel betrifft...




sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

Naja, sein Fahrstil auf DhPisten hat aber trotzdem was mit trampeln zu tun

Mein rad kommt die tage, dann fahren wir mal zusammen zu einer Fotoschießerei

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, sein Fahrstil auf DhPisten hat aber trotzdem was mit trampeln zu tun
> 
> Mein rad kommt die tage, dann fahren wir mal zusammen zu einer Fotoschießerei
> 
> G.



Hast Du zufällig ne Mailadresse vom Würfelchefentwickler? Hab ein leichtes Toleranzenproblem


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig ne Mailadresse vom Würfelchefentwickler? Hab ein leichtes Toleranzenproblem



Nö, aber der ist jetzt eh gerade in Gardaseeien. Aber wenn er wieder da ist, dann wird er mir schon recht bald wohl über den Weg fahren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2013)

Heut oder morgen wer am radlfahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Zuviel Fehler  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2013)

aha ... soviele fehler in einem satz muss man zuerst mal hinbringen ... aber denk ich habs verstanden


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

Hmm hab noch keiene nachmittagsplanung. 
Evtl komm i mal zum hänky hin... 
Wüsst ihr schon wann ihr wo sein werdet??


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2013)

Hmm ... Die Sonne scheint ... Was treibst Stefan? Wann wärst dort? Muss jetz entscheiden okopf oder koesseine


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

Hmm werd mal ne kleine Testrunde drehen. Denk so um 16.30 - 17.00 bin i dort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Mai 2013)

Hmm ... Mach mer 17:00 ? Dann könnt mer nen Kaffee trinken  Fahr ich halt die Snowmtn. Okopf runde


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aha ... soviele fehler in einem satz muss man zuerst mal hinbringen ... aber denk ich habs verstanden



Ja, ich hab mir den Satz jetzt eben auch nochmal durchgelesen und kann dich bestätigen 

Kaum kommt man heim, muß man schon Pakete öffnen







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mir den Satz jetzt eben auch nochmal durchgelesen und kann dich bestätigen
> 
> Kaum kommt man heim, muß man schon Pakete öffnen
> 
> ...



Ja Wahnsinn, habens es trotzdem geschafft 

Na dann kannst ja jetzt wieder weng basteln


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja Wahnsinn, habens es trotzdem geschafft
> 
> Na dann kannst ja jetzt wieder weng basteln



Ja da werd ich wohl die Woche mal drübergehen...sind ganz schön viele Kleinteile

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich mir a gedacht als ich die vielen Tütchen gesehen hab...

Dann kannst ja deine Geb Runde mitn neuen Rad fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja hab ich mir a gedacht als ich die vielen Tütchen gesehen hab...
> 
> Dann kannst ja deine Geb Runde mitn neuen Rad fahren



Naja, das wird eher ein Liftenduro mit einem Gang  ...vielleicht zwei. Aber mal schaun, vielleicht bringt ja Shimano eine 11-40 Zehnfachkassette

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

Wenns 11-40 gibt würdest es wohl ans Carver schrauben??


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenns 11-40 gibt würdest es wohl ans Carver schrauben??



Vielleicht ...ansich gibts das ja schon mit diesen Tuningritzeln

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Vielleicht ...ansich gibts das ja schon mit diesen Tuningritzeln
> 
> G.



Des ist a Overdrive und ist dafür da dass sich die Kinder beim Bergauffahren leichter tun 

Hmm aber 11-40 ist irgendwie a nix halbes und nix ganzes. Für 1 fach ists zu wenig und für 2 fach braucht mans net unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mir den Satz jetzt eben auch nochmal durchgelesen und kann dich bestätigen
> 
> Kaum kommt man heim, muß man schon Pakete öffnen
> 
> ...



Top, hams as doch endlich gschafft

Wann kann ich zum Probefahren vorbeikommen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

Jetzt muß ich erstmal gukken ob alle Teile zusammenpassen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Zusammenbauzeichnung so gut ist wie ihr Organisationstalent, dann gute Nacht!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn die Zusammenbauzeichnung so gut ist wie ihr Organisationstalent, dann gute Nacht!!



Welche Zusammenbauzeichnung

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Welche Zusammenbauzeichnung
> 
> G.


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Welche Zusammenbauzeichnung
> 
> G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. Mai 2013)

Hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass IKEA jetzt auch Rahmenbausätze verkauft


----------



## Landus (5. Mai 2013)

Immerhin muss man nix mehr selber schweißen


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Mai 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Immerhin muss man nix mehr selber schweißen


 
Abwarten


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

ist doch ein schöner Bausatz zum spielen ... Mist ... hätt das ding doch bestellen sollen


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Immerhin muss man nix mehr selber schweißen



War das eine Anspielung auf dein Fanes

Die Einzelteile sind  schoh schön, hoffentlich passen sie auch so gut zusammen wie bei Ikea. Fehlt halt das Tütchen mit dem weißen Ponalimitat

G.


----------



## Landus (5. Mai 2013)

> War das eine Anspielung auf dein Fanes


Ach Verdammt Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

Dashier sollte doch als Anleitung reichen oder? Die Universallösung für alles


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

irgendwie komm ich grad garnet zum Zammenbastln

 @eman: Glaub du bist vorhin an mir vorbeigerast am Pütnertrail...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

du warst aber ohne radl oder? hab irgendwie 3 mal die gleichen 2 cuberadlfahrer überholt ... einmal in mak ... einmal aufm h-weg und einmal aufm Püttner


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du warst aber ohne radl oder? hab irgendwie 3 mal die gleichen 2 cuberadlfahrer überholt ... einmal in mak ... einmal aufm h-weg und einmal aufm Püttner



Ne, war an den Schlagis Bouldern. 
Mit den beiden Cuberadlern hab ich ein wenig gequatscht, die meinten auch das der Kumpel von mir, mit den Yt an ihnen vorbei ist

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

hehe ... na bin die grausamvariante heut gefahrn mit burgstein am anfang -> luisentrail -> kösseine -> h-weg -> kaisertrail -> püttner 

h-weg is ja gar net so tragisch kapputtiert ... nicht schön ist halt, das das unmarkierte unten gar nicht mehr geht ... muss man jetzt wohl besser gleich wieder richtung burgstein hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... na bin die grausamvariante heut gefahrn mit burgstein am anfang -> luisentrail -> kösseine -> h-weg -> kaisertrail -> püttner
> 
> h-weg is ja gar net so tragisch kapputtiert ... nicht schön ist halt, das das unmarkierte unten gar nicht mehr geht ... muss man jetzt wohl besser gleich wieder richtung burgstein hoch.



Man kann am H-Weg halt jetzt rechts an den ganzen Steinen dran vorbeifahren solange keine Äste reinwachsen

Louisentrail...du bist Louisentrail gefahren...meinst du vielleicht einen anderen Trail???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

ne den klassischen luisentrail bin ich net gefahrn ... ich weiß aber nicht wie der andere heisst


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2013)

Bist wohl Epictrail gefahren??

Aufm Bayrischen 3. kommt grad was übers Bike-Bergsteigen....


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

epictrail ... ja


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

Und warer frei???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

ja ... perfekt zu fahrn ... episch halt


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

hehe ... das auf br3 macht bock auf radlfahrn ...


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... das auf br3 macht bock auf radlfahrn ...



Dummerweise kann ichs wiedermal net sehen Aber es geht doch ums Bikebergsteigen, bzw. dann auch ums Vertriden. Seit wann bekommst du darauf Lust aufs Fahren
Also mein nächster Trail wird, um mal etwas länger was von einer Abfahrt zu haben, sehr langsame und vertige stellen haben 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2013)

Bist in da Orwert oder wie??
Ja war ganz nett anzusehen und hat wirklich bock aufs Biken gemacht. Waren aber lauter Liteviller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bist in da Orwert oder wie??



Da hast den Nagel auf den Punkt gebracht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bist in da Orwert oder wie??
> Ja war ganz nett anzusehen und hat wirklich bock aufs Biken gemacht. Waren aber lauter Liteviller


 
na als bikebergsteiger brauchst glaub ich zwingend ein liteville 

aber war recht schön gefilmt und die Aufnahmen vom Bergpanorama waren scho schee


----------



## LB Stefan (5. Mai 2013)

Ja so ne "Drohne" zum Filem hätt schon seinen Reiz, da könnt ma schon schöne Einstellungen filmen...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Mai 2013)

hab ihr das Video vom sprung (ehem. todessprung lt. Freeride) am okopf gesehen. jetzt ist er erst richtig gefährlich da man jetzt soviel platz am absprung hat, das man gegen den baum springen kann. der alte war so schmal das das gar net möglich war ... hehe

ich wart freudig schon drauf bis es mal richtig regnet und der ganze sand hinweggespült wird


----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja so ne "Drohne" zum Filem hätt schon seinen Reiz, da könnt ma schon schöne Einstellungen filmen...



Wirkt aber nur gut bei Leidwillpiloten..


----------



## franzam (5. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ihr das Video vom sprung (ehem. todessprung lt. Freeride) am okopf gesehen. jetzt ist er erst richtig gefährlich da man jetzt soviel platz am absprung hat, das man gegen den baum springen kann. der alte war so schmal das das gar net möglich war ... hehe
> 
> ich wart freudig schon drauf bis es mal richtig regnet und der ganze sand hinweggespült wird



meinst du den ehmals komischen mit Angstwurzellandung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ihr das Video vom sprung (ehem. todessprung lt. Freeride) am okopf gesehen. jetzt ist er erst richtig gefährlich da man jetzt soviel platz am absprung hat, das man gegen den baum springen kann. der alte war so schmal das das gar net möglich war ... hehe
> 
> ich wart freudig schon drauf bis es mal richtig regnet und der ganze sand hinweggespült wird



Wo gibts denn das zu gukken..tu mal linken

Edit: Habs gesehen

G.


----------



## Supah Gee (6. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab ihr das Video vom sprung (ehem. todessprung lt. Freeride) am okopf gesehen. jetzt ist er erst richtig gefährlich da man jetzt soviel platz am absprung hat, das man gegen den baum springen kann. der alte war so schmal das das gar net möglich war ... hehe
> 
> ich wart freudig schon drauf bis es mal richtig regnet und der ganze sand hinweggespült wird



Du bist ja gemein


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Die Problemarbeit ist schonmal gemacht 







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Mai 2013)

Sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus 

Und wie viel Schrauben sind übrig geblieben ??


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

Ne, ansich hat eher was gefehlt um die Toleranzen auszugleichen Fazit absolut geil so ein Bausatz, aber für einen Laien wäre es zum Disaster ausgeartet

Habs eben mal soweit zusamengesteckt das ich mich draufsetzen konnt. Größe L ist diesmal perfekt für mich. Ansich 1 zu 1 mein Switch. nur mit flacherem Lenkwinkel.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2013)

aber scnnell is das ding scheinbar net wenn man so sieht wie langsam der schumann heuer is


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aber scnnell is das ding scheinbar net wenn man so sieht wie langsam der schumann heuer is



Heuer fahren auch zehnmal so viele Leute mit die richtig schnell sind Das ist dieses Jahr kein Zuckerschlecken mehr. So wies aussieht wirds, zumindest national, ein Zweikampf zwischen Ziup und Käniän

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2013)

na das beste radl der welt muss doch wie von selbst gewinnen


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na das beste radl der welt muss doch wie von selbst gewinnen



Leidville?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2013)

hehe ... stimmt ... da hauts auch net hin ... so nen blödes dummes schlechtes Versenderbike gewinnt ... oh mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

Du meinst 29er

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2013)

warum 29 ? das canyon sieht mir nicht danach aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warum 29 ? das canyon sieht mir nicht danach aus?



War nur pauschal Ahhh, jetzt wo dus sagst, da hat ja 26 Zoll vor 650B gewonnen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2013)

:d


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2013)

Ähh um was gehts jetzt hier genau?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Mai 2013)

nix wichtiges


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2013)

Ist die Trümmerschlucht eigentlich befahrbar, oder hats im Fichtelgebirge diesen Winter auch viel Schneebruch gehabt?


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2013)

Nee Trümmerschlucht ist komplett frei, an einer Stelle hats nen Baum incl. Wurzeln um da ist der Weg etwas schmal geworden aber glaub des war letztes Jahr schon so.

Was mir am WE aufgefallen ist, dass der Wald speziell im 2. Teil extrem licht geworden ist. Früher war des alles so schön zugewachsen und jetzt ist des alles irgendwie so ... offen. 
Aber der Weg macht trotzdem noch richtig gut Spass


----------



## franzam (7. Mai 2013)

Bist also wieder voll einsatzfähig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2013)

Sagen wir zu 80 %
Am Mittwoch bin ich ne Runde mit 850 hm und 40 km gefahren, da musst ich den letzten Anstieg schieben weils Knie wieder zu schmerzen begonnen hat.
Am Freitag bin ich dann ne Runde mit 30 km und 700 hm ohne Probleme gefahren. Sonntag früh war ich 6 km laufen, da musst ich auch nach 3,5 km erst mal zum gehen wechseln weils weh getan hat.  

Morgen bin ich beim NoFi mit am Start, mal sehen ob das problemfrei geht...

Und mei Kondition ist unter der Kellerbodenplatte... Puhhh echt übel.

Alles in allem wirds aber langsam wieder richtig gut...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

Deine schlechte Kondition möcht ich mal haben

  @franzam: Nix Ausdauer, Technik ist angesagt...da kommste notfalls auch ohne Schaltung zurecht
Wenn ich dein Schaltauge wäre, hätte ich schon viel früher aufgegeben







G.


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2013)

Muss mich zwangsläufig eh auf (nicht vorhandene)Technik beschränken. Bin heuer grad 6 mal Radeln gewesen 

Und taugt der neue Hobel was?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2013)

es steht zumindest schonmal ganz gut da!

Dann wird's ja mal wieder zeit für einen neuen Anlauf, daß du mit dem eMan mal ne Bayerwoid-Runde ausmachst. Wo ich mich dann mit ranhäng natürlich.

Letztes Jahr hat's ja nicht geklappt...


----------



## franzam (8. Mai 2013)

wenn i Zeit hab, fahr ich auch mit


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Muss mich zwangsläufig eh auf (nicht vorhandene)Technik beschränken. Bin heuer grad 6 mal Radeln gewesen
> 
> Und taugt der neue Hobel was?



6 mal gefahren und schon bliblablo

Hab am Felsen gleich mal den Lenkwinckel auf steil gestellt, damits Tretlager höher kommt
Bin aber eben von der Kösser zum ersten Mal überhauipt wo normal runtergefahren und das bei Dämmerung. Drum kann ich noch nichts sagen, außer das es abgeht

 @popefan: Und biste angekommen?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2013)

@ jörgo... schöner hobel 

Angekommen? beimLauf? Ja bin ich. Hab aber glaub ich Muskelkater...  
Man kann sich nicht vorstellen wie schnell man abbaut wenn man ne Zeit lang nichts macht... 
Was geht die nächsten Tage so? Hab laaaanges WE


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2013)

radl ... freilauf putt  wollt eigentlich in den bayerwald morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> radl ... freilauf putt  wollt eigentlich in den bayerwald morgen



Und wenn einer von uns sagt daste net so reintreten sollst, dann hörste immer net. So des haste jetzt davon

  @popefan: Abbauen kann man am besten entgegenwirken wenn man garnet aufbaut

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2013)

@eman: 34Blatt vorne ist eindeutig zu groß um auf die Kösser zu SS´lern....puhhh...da reicht mein Körpergewicht net
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2013)

lagertotalschaden ... ovale kugeln, lager fast nimmer existent ... hehe

aber komsich da kein hinweis auf dreck oder wasser als Ursache

SSp erfordert klicks ... dann is das Körpergewicht nimmer entscheidend


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2013)

hehe ... Ausweg gefunden ... die Deemax hat den gleichen freilauf 

und jetz weiß ich auch warum das mitm Schaltung einstellen unter last nicht funktionieren wollte


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

args ... soll ich jetz ausrasten ... so ein schrott ... bei der deemax ist die achse gebrochen. 
macht aber nix da freilauf OK is


----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2013)

wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2013)

Unglaublich, der Eman bringt einfach alles kaputt... 

@ jörgo, ja das ist mal n Argument 
Was machst heut ?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal



Hehe ... Französisches Klump halt  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

Schaun mer mal was heut alles auseinanderfällt am geisskopf  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal



Wortspiel des Tages Aber man sieht hier eindeutig, wer 2 mal kauft hat hat auf jedenfall immer einmal zum Fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Was machst heut ?



Weiß noch net, bin erst in der Aufstehkaffeephase

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2013)

Bin schon in der kaffeephase im waldnaabtal ;o)


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2013)

Kannst ja mal ne SMS schreiben wenn du in der aufbruchphase bist ;o)


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin schon in der kaffeephase im waldnaabtal ;o)
> Anhang anzeigen 251231



Oh mei, mitten in der Früh 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Französisches Klump halt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



auf jeden fall sollten wir mal über meinen schrotti titel nachdenken. ich mach zwar auch viel kaputt aber bei dir passieren immer die komischen trivialen sachen.

nur so am rande, der freilauf der rohloff funktioniert jetzt schon 10 jahre.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bin schon in der kaffeephase im waldnaabtal ;o)
> Anhang anzeigen 251231



Naja ich jetz beim Mittagessen am geisskopf  ... Bin dann mal gespannt wieviel unten am Lift los is 



Wir müssen mal wieder nen geisskopfausflug machen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> auf jeden fall sollten wir mal über meinen schrotti titel nachdenken. ich mach zwar auch viel kaputt aber bei dir passieren immer die komischen trivialen sachen.
> 
> nur so am rande, der freilauf der rohloff funktioniert jetzt schon 10 jahre.



Muss scho auf Höhenmeter und kilometer umgerechnet werden und da du in letzter zeit net grad viel gefahrn bist kannst auch net viel kaputt machen 

Na die Rohloff is ja schwer, da gilt der Vergleich net ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2013)

ich hätte mal lieber die klappe halten sollen. hab heute eine kleine wanderrunde mit dem rad eingelegt. mir ist die feder vom kettenspanner gebrochen und da war mit treten nix mehr. zum glück war ich recht weit oben, so dass ich die langen stücken rollen konnte.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2013)

Heut wer am radlfahrn? Koesseine?
 @stefan ... Du bist doch scho mal mit'm radl nach Rgbg gefahrn .... Wie fährst da? Naabtaalradweg?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

Die anständigen Leute arbeiten heut

Der Standstreifen auf den Autobahnen wird recht wenig befahren

G.


----------



## franzam (11. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut wer am radlfahrn? Koesseine?
> @stefan ... Du bist doch scho mal mit'm radl nach Rgbg gefahrn .... Wie fährst da? Naabtaalradweg?




Kannst auch die alte B15 nehmen.
Ist aber beides mit dem Mountainbike suboptimal. Sprich langweilig.
Mit dem Bike nimmst am besten den Oberpfalzweg. Länger, aber unterhaltsamer 

http://www.naturparkland.de/wanderurlaub/fernwanderwege/oberpfalzweg.html


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut wer am radlfahrn? Koesseine?
> @stefan ... Du bist doch scho mal mit'm radl nach Rgbg gefahrn .... Wie fährst da? Naabtaalradweg?



Japp bin ich, genau, bin erst den glaub Haidenaabweg gefahren und dann den Naabradweg... oder Naabtalradweg... Sind ab Weiden etwa 100 km 

Heut, hmm noch nix großes geplant...
Evtl fahr ich evtl a net oder doch?? 
Schreib mal rein wennst was machst dann kann ich mal tschekkn ob ich iwie mit fahr oder dazu stoße oder oder oder...


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Kannst auch die alte B15 nehmen.
> Ist aber beides mit dem Mountainbike suboptimal. Sprich langweilig.
> Mit dem Bike nimmst am besten den Oberpfalzweg. Länger, aber unterhaltsamer
> 
> http://www.naturparkland.de/wanderurlaub/fernwanderwege/oberpfalzweg.html



Mhhhpfff naja 229 km glaub für einen Tag a weng orch viel  
Aber sonst bestimmt net schlecht... 

Der Naabtalradweg ist net wirklich spannend aber besser wie der 5 Flüsseradweg der ständig an diesem König-Ludwig-Kanal entlang geht da fährst los, links ist Wald, dann der Radweg, rechts daneben der Kanal und dahinter wieder Wald... und so kannst dann 60 + km rumeiern... Landschaft sieht zum Schluss genauso aus wie am Anfang... :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (11. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Standstreifen auf den Autobahnen wird recht wenig befahren
> 
> G.



Und du bekämst mal wieder ne Durchsage und desmal sogar im Radio und net nur durch Liftlautsprecher


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Und du bekämst mal wieder ne Durchsage und desmal sogar im Radio und net nur durch Liftlautsprecher





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2013)

Das es nicht aufregend is auf der Straße nach Rgbg is scho klar ... Aber wär egal ... Rgbg bis SAD kenn ich eh  wollt von Wiesau bis unterhalb von Weiden eh mit'm Zug fahrn 

  @stefan ... Bock auf Steinwaldtour? ... Dann muss ich mir das ganze net antun und kann ganz mit der Bahn runterfahren.

  @franzam ... Oberpfalzweg wär mal nen Projekt  ... Goldsteig von Mak bis zum Arber hätt ich aber auch im Kopf


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

Heut beim 2ten Carvertest hats Rad mal den ganzen Tag überstanden
Nach der ersten Fahrt auf flachen Lenkwinkel umgestellt. Unglaublich dieser Unterschied wenns ums bergabrasen geht

Und zur großen Überraschung hab ich mich um 20:30Uhr nommal überwunden auszuprobieren ob ich mit dem 32Blatt, 19erRitzel den Oko komplett am Stück hochkomm. Und bei der Kombi hat diesmal sogar mein Gewicht gereicht...mit Flätpädls







G.


----------



## RolandMC (13. Mai 2013)

Und wann steigst etz widda um aufs "richtige" Rad



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut beim 2ten Carvertest hats Rad mal den ganzen Tag überstanden
> Nach der ersten Fahrt auf flachen Lenkwinkel umgestellt. Unglaublich dieser Unterschied wenns ums bergabrasen geht
> 
> Und zur großen Überraschung hab ich mich um 20:30Uhr nommal überwunden auszuprobieren ob ich mit dem 32Blatt, 19erRitzel den Oko komplett am Stück hochkomm. Und bei der Kombi hat diesmal sogar mein Gewicht gereicht...mit Flätpädls
> ...


----------



## folienmaster (13. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich muss er erst die Dopingmittel abbauen! 

Dann gibts erst wieder was zum schalten!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Und wann steigst etz widda um aufs "richtige" Rad



Hab ich grade gemacht...steht nämlich in der Wohnung

G.


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich grade gemacht...steht nämlich in der Wohnung
> 
> G.



Indoortraining?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Indoortraining?



Ja vom Dachboden in den Keller runter...Hinterrad im steilen Gelände umsetzen üben  Damit ich heut ein paar steile Dinger ertbefahren kann 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Mai 2013)

sagt mal-stehen denn irgendwelche pläne für kommende wochenenden an? Nur so Interesse halber...das Jahr is fast schon halb rum. 

Wie is denn da die allgemeine Lust?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> sagt mal-stehen denn irgendwelche pläne für kommende wochenenden an? Nur so Interesse halber...das Jahr is fast schon halb rum.
> 
> Wie is denn da die allgemeine Lust?



Das Ane kommt ab Samstag ins wunderschöne Wichtelgefirge mit ihrem Rad

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> sagt mal-stehen denn irgendwelche pläne für kommende wochenenden an? Nur so Interesse halber...das Jahr is fast schon halb rum.
> 
> Wie is denn da die allgemeine Lust?


 
hatt vor geisskopf oder so  samstag schaut das wetter noch ganz gut aus 

mal wieder in rgbg ne runde irgendwann?


----------



## franzam (14. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Ane kommt ab Samstag ins wunderschöne Wichtelgefirge mit ihrem Rad
> 
> G.



Mmh,hab keine Zeit -muß feiern gehen. Richte aber Grüße aus


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Mmh,hab keine Zeit -muß feiern gehen. Richte aber Grüße aus



Die nehmen wir dann nächste Woche zu unserem Fotoshooting mit 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Mai 2013)

Grad zurück von nem kleinen Technikscharmützel am OKO...

Weg neben Wahrzeichenfelsen >>> Done 


Der neue "Todessprung" ist ja wirklich, eher "naja"
Auf jeden Fall net ungfährlicher als vorher...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Da mein gutes Schnittprogramm die Qualität der eh schon nicht besonders guten Handyvideos dermaßen in Keller reißt gibts die Filmschnipsel halt einzeln



Ziemlich Fehlerfrei aber leider mit etwas bescheidener Kameraausrichtung


----------



## Landus (17. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön Cheap Trick in artgerechter Haltung


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Aber natürlich muß ich gleich mal wieder auf das Fehlen der hinteren Dämpfung hinweisen...was gerundet einen Punkt abzug gibt

Und was noch schlimmer ist, von deinem im ersten Blick erreichten 99Punkten werden dir weitere 3 Punkte abgezogen werden, weil du den natürlich Wanderwegbereich verlassen hast und im Outback einfährst. So hast du, wenn ich mal grob überschlage, 96 Punkte erreicht

Aber ich darf ja net lästern, ich hab bis jetzt maximal 39 geholt Aber ich werd mir die 100 Punkte dieses Jahr noch holen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (17. Mai 2013)

Das Punktesystem ist neu oder? Punktesystem einführen gibt 50 Pluspunkte, das rummeckern gibt wieder 40 Punkte Abzug


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Das Punktesystem ist neu oder? Punktesystem einführen gibt 50 Pluspunkte, das rummeckern gibt wieder 40 Punkte Abzug



Dann hab ich ja schon 10 Punkte gut ohne was gemacht zu haben Ich bin ein Genie

G.


----------



## Landus (17. Mai 2013)

Hast doch schon vorher 39 Punkte gehabt  Also hast sogar schon 49 

Sich nachts um 2 Uhr selbst zu Beweihräuchern gibt aber wieder 10 Punkte abzug 

So ein Käse


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2013)

Is die Schwerstelle(n) in dem Bereich nicht noch länger? Habs net im Kopf.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Is die Schwerstelle(n) in dem Bereich nicht noch länger? Habs net im Kopf.



Nö, das ist schon alles...und das was danach kommt ergibt sich wohl eh nachdem man reingefahren ist

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Mai 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Sehr schön Cheap Trick in artgerechter Haltung



So schauts aus... 
Jetzt hats auch die ersten "artgerechten" Macken im Rahmen



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber natürlich muß ich gleich mal wieder auf das Fehlen der hinteren Dämpfung hinweisen...was gerundet einen Punkt abzug gibt



Wie jetz... Des is doch viel mehr gerüttel mit so viel Druckstufe hinten

Nee, die Fanes wollt ich net in die Felsen schmeißen...
Beim CT tuts net ganz so weh 

Hat auch die ein oder andere Schramme abbekommen
Musste beim ersten mal gleich den Fluchtweg übern Lenker nehmen, nachdem mir so ein Fichtel-Wichtel anscheinend nen unsichtbaren Stock zwischen die Speichen gesteckt hat...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und was noch schlimmer ist, von deinem im ersten Blick erreichten 99Punkten werden dir weitere 3 Punkte abgezogen werden, weil du den natürlich Wanderwegbereich verlassen hast und im Outback einfährst. So hast du, wenn ich mal grob überschlage, 96 Punkte erreicht



Quatsch, bin geradeaus über die Wanderwegsmarkierung eingefahren...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber ich darf ja net lästern, ich hab bis jetzt maximal 39 geholt Aber ich werd mir die 100 Punkte dieses Jahr noch holen
> 
> G.



Müss ma uns halt mal oben treffen, Ich mach auch den Vorturner
Evtl. dann sogar mit weicherer Druckstufe...



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Is die Schwerstelle(n) in dem Bereich nicht noch länger? Habs net im Kopf.



Nee, alles was danach kommt is quasi Autobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hatt vor geisskopf oder so  samstag schaut das wetter noch ganz gut aus
> 
> mal wieder in rgbg ne runde irgendwann?



gerne-ich wollt' sogar heute vorschlagen und hatte mittwoch auch schon im kopf-aber ich bin krank:kotz: kind krank, frau krank, ich krank. für' n arsch...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> gerne-ich wollt' sogar heute vorschlagen und hatte mittwoch auch schon im kopf-aber ich bin krank:kotz: kind krank, frau krank, ich krank. für' n arsch...



Na dann werd mal wieder gesund


----------



## tbird (23. Mai 2013)

Hei Leute!

Ich melde mich hier nun auch zu Wort, ich wohne seit 1.4. in Warmensteinach und damit im absoluten MTB - Himmel!!

Gibt's hier Biker in und um Warmensteinach, die bock auf Freeride und / oder Allmountain Touren haben? 

Meine Freundin wäre wohl am Wochenende auch immer mal wieder dabei!  

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## folienmaster (23. Mai 2013)

Servus

Wormastanich wo isn des ? 

Ach ja, in Weidenberg links weg. 

Hab nix dagegen, wenn die Zeiten ohne Vögel und Wurm sind. 

Können da schon mal was machen. Einfach mal reintippeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Warmensteinach ist des was ganz unten ist 
Wenn man über die Trümmerschlucht da runter fährt, dann realisiert man erst das man einen Fehler gmacht hat wenn man unten ist. 
Weil dann biste wirklich unten
Aber wenn man von dort losfährt, dann ists natürlich genial, weil egal wo man ist, man ist gleichzeitig immer schon zu Hause, weils ja nur bergab geht

G.


----------



## folienmaster (23. Mai 2013)

@ LB Jörg

Was macht dein Silver Surfer?  

Kommst du mal  von deinem Berg runter?  oder muss

ich mal raufkraxln zum anschauen!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

War heute ne Tour damit fahren durchs Wichtelgefirge. Krass was alles mit SingleSpeed geht wenn man mal etwas langsamer auf der Ebenen fährt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2013)

da bleibt nur noch oh mei (im mai) zu sagen


----------



## P3 Killa (24. Mai 2013)

Das sah vor ein paar tagen noch ganz anders aus...
Damit is das fürs Wochenende raus


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2013)

Na das schaut am geisskopf und so leider auch net besser aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (24. Mai 2013)

oh "MAI"


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> oh "MAI"





G.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2013)

@ eman, ja treffender kann mans nicht sagen  

@ tbird, jupp normalerweiße geht scho immer was zam. Einfach immer mal hier rein gucken oder selbst mal rein schreiben wenn du fahren willst 

Hmm Warmensteinnach... Was hast denn verbrochen??


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Mai 2013)

@ Jörg. Haben uns gestern knapp verpasst. Ihr seit raus vom zoigl und ich hin 10 min später hin gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ Jörg. Haben uns gestern knapp verpasst. Ihr seit raus vom zoigl und ich hin 10 min später hin gekommen.



Verdammt...oder zum Glück, hatte schon 4,6 Zoigl im Gesicht

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

So, nachdem der Eman immer sagt wie gut sein Wicked ist, hab ich mir auch mal eins geholt zum Testen









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2013)

Schee


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

Ja ist schoh ein geiles Teil Man sitzt drauf und fühlt sich wohl

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2013)

Ja ... Ging mir damals auch so  ... Und is immer noch so 

Auf jedenfalls das beste enduro das ich hatte .... Was aber auch net so schwer is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. Mai 2013)

Man könnte auch sagen, dass es das erste ist das bei dir länger hält


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Mai 2013)

schmarrn


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen, dass es das erste ist das bei dir länger hält



Ne, des war das Moorhuhn...den Dhler dazu hat er netmal kleinbekommen 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Eman immer sagt wie gut sein Wicked ist, hab ich mir auch mal eins geholt zum Testen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Net schlecht
Und sogar Vernünftige Reifen drauf...
Wobei mir der Hinterreifen am Vorderrad trotzdem net optimal erscheint


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Mai 2013)

Jörg ich muss deins mal Probefahren, da ich mir auch es Comp kaufen will


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

Ja Gott sei dank mal wieder was neues, du hast dir ja schon so lange nichts neues mehr gegönnt. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Eman immer sagt wie gut sein Wicked ist, hab ich mir auch mal eins geholt zum Testen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja Gott sei dank mal wieder was neues, du hast dir ja schon so lange nichts neues mehr gegönnt.



Ja aber  wer um Himmelswillen kauft sich heutzutage noch ein Fully?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Net schlecht
> Und sogar VernÃ¼nftige Reifen drauf...
> Wobei mir der Hinterreifen am Vorderrad trotzdem net optimal erscheint



HeiÃt das der Mountain King der hintern drauf ist muÃ vorne und der Rubber Queen hinten drauf Bin halt Contineuling



> Ja aber â wer um Himmelswillen kauft sich heutzutage noch ein Fully?



Die HtÂ´s warn alle und ich wollt mir unbefingt was bestellen

G.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja aber  wer um Himmelswillen kauft sich heutzutage noch ein Fully?



recht hast du deswegen hab ich mir noch das bestellt.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2013)

Ein Plastikfahrrad ohne Dämpfer für lange Gobln ...in Leuchtgelb.....

G.


----------



## folienmaster (26. Mai 2013)

Des Leuchtgelb hat nen Vorteil!

Da mach ma noch ein paar ADAC Aufkleber drauf!


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Plastikfahrrad ohne Dämpfer für lange Gobln ...in Leuchtgelb.....
> 
> G.



Na mein Rahmen wird leuchtorange ... Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2013)

Mit silbernen Reflektionsstreifen? ...gut wen man mal auf der Straße fährt








G.


----------



## folienmaster (26. Mai 2013)

Kann Mann sich die Warnweste sparen. 

Aber HTs sind überbewertet geht nix über Hubraum äh Federweg. 

Hab grad auch ein neues im Montageständer hängen 170/180mm,

aber alles Luftgedämpft. Mal schauen obs mir gefällt.  

Warte noch auf nen x12 Adapter damit ich meinen gewohnten LRS 

reinhängen kann.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

Bin eh Mitglied im ADAC vielleicht kann ich da was auf 400= Euro Basis machen.
Ich find die Farbe richtig goil Nach Jahren des Einheits schwarz mal was buntes. Aber die Anbauteile müssen doch schwarz werden hab einfach zuviel mit der Farbe rumliegen.
Soll mal mein Tragefahrrad werden.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein Plastikfahrrad ohne Dämpfer für lange Gobln ...in Leuchtgelb.....
> 
> G.



Mit Bikeparkfreigabe Obwohl das brauche ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mit silbernen Reflektionsstreifen? ...gut wen man mal auf der Straße fährt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hatt an weiße rallyestreifen gedacht


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt das der Mountain King der hintern drauf ist muß vorne und der Rubber Queen hinten drauf Bin halt Contineuling
> 
> G.


 

Vorn muss doch a Baron drauf
  @RolandMC
A plastefahrrad
Des hädd ich ned vo dir dacht...
Da würd die BOS doch optimal neipassn


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Vorn muss doch a Baron drauf
> @RolandMC
> A plastefahrrad
> Des hädd ich ned vo dir dacht...
> Da würd die BOS doch optimal neipassn



Ne a schwarze Lürig Jutöan das Luftding ist nix für mich. Ist auch schon verkauft.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Mai 2013)

Na dann bassds ja
Wennst su weider machst mussd dein Keller obaua


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ne a schwarze Lürig Jutöan das Luftding ist nix für mich. Ist auch schon verkauft.



Hab mir gestern auch noch ne Jutörneinheit zur Sicherheit bestellt. Ist ja mittlerweile schon ein Auslaufartikel wie normale Shimanobremsscheiben

G.


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Na dann bassds ja
> Wennst su weider machst mussd dein Keller obaua



Bin gerade dabei meinen "Radraum" zu sondieren. Es kommt jetzt einiges in den Bikemarkt.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern auch noch ne Jutörneinheit zur Sicherheit bestellt. Ist ja mittlerweile schon ein Auslaufartikel wie normale Shimanobremsscheiben
> 
> G.



Bin gespannt was da kommt, oder braucht man mit den Modernen Geometrien heutzutage keine Absenkung mehr.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Mai 2013)

Ja die guten und günstigen Bremscheiben wern wohl leider aussterben

Bei mein Haddail wär a Absenkung manchmol gornet su schlecht, aber des hat ja a ka "moderne Geometrie"

Bei aner gscheitn Geometrie is die Absenkung fehl am Platz... aber des wast ja selba


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ja die guten und günstigen Bremscheiben wern wohl leider aussterben
> 
> Bei mein Haddail wär a Absenkung manchmol gornet su schlecht, aber des hat ja a ka "moderne Geometrie"
> 
> Bei aner gscheitn Geometrie is die Absenkung fehl am Platz... aber des wast ja selba



Wenns mal sehr lang *und* steil ist, dann ist eine kleine Absenkung schon nicht schlecht. Man braucht dann nicht mit der Nase dauernd den Vorderreifen berühren.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Mai 2013)

Blos wal du so a lange Nasn hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

War doch noch eine perfektes Toürchen heute, bei genialem Wetter, mit schönen funktionierenden Trails
Am Tröstautrail sindse jetzt im unteren Bereich auch durchgematsch die Wi**er

Hat doch ein paar Flankern aus dem kleinen Finger rausgerissen DerTrend mit den breiteren Lenkern ist net immer gut








G.


----------



## Themeankitty (30. Mai 2013)

Und Jörg, wie fährt sich das Wicked Comp ?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Und Jörg, wie fährt sich das Wicked Comp ?



Ähhhm, das war net meins ...aber es fährt sich bestimmt gut. Würd ich sofort zum Kauf weiterempfelen...und da fallen mir gerade net viele Räder zur Zeit ein die ich sofort weiterempfehlen würd. Er ist immerhin als Mountainbikeneuling gleich auf seiner ersten Tour die Seehausschlüsselstelle damit gefahren und war als Erster am Schlußanstieg damit am Schneeberg oben  

G.


----------



## folienmaster (30. Mai 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War doch noch eine perfektes Toürchen heute, bei genialem Wetter, mit schönen funktionierenden Trails
> Am Tröstautrail sindse jetzt im unteren Bereich auch durchgematsch die Wi**er
> 
> Hat doch ein paar Flankern aus dem kleinen Finger rausgerissen DerTrend mit den breiteren Lenkern ist net immer gut
> ...



War wieder ka Krankenschwester dabei, die dein Finger verarztet! 

Gute Besserung! Ich war nur ne kleine Runde über den Siegesturm nach

Bindlach unterwegs. Aber do brauchst ja Flossen und Schnorchel! 

Heimwärts hats mich a noch von oben angebrunst.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2013)

schöne runde heut  mal ganz anders als sonst  ... wetter und bedingungen viel besser als gedacht 

GPS-Google Earth ... http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/2e/of/2eofyyhat84d/original_2013-05-30-Koesseine.jpg?0


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2013)

Haste da verschiedene Touren an erschiedenen Tagen uberblendet 

Ja da simmer scho mal ganz anders auf die Kösseine hoch

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2013)

war echt opti heut mit der "Vor-"Tour vor der Haupttour  

als ich am püttnerfels unten war, wurd ich bis mak dann doch noch ganz schön nass, aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Ja bei uns hats angefangen kurz bevor wir an der 303 waren. Aber nur in einem Grad wos erträglich war und man nur angenäßt wurde

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

Regen war egal gestern  war irgendwie fast schön als abschluß

Jetz Sonne ... Hmm ... Es sollt doch regnen :-o


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jetz Sonne ... Hmm ... Es sollt doch regnen :-o



Ähhm, bist du schon wieder in den Urlaub gefahren...bei mir ist das versprochene Wetter voll da

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

ne ... aber grad scheint voll die sonne 

hehe das wird aber sicher net lang anhalten


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

mann ... irgendwie bin ich immer noch geflasht von gestern  ... so ungeplante Sachen die sich nur ergeben sind immer geil


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Höhenweg mit Tröstautrail verbinden ist auf jedenfall richtig gut...ist irgendwie unendlich...was wohl auch noch an den vielen Kurven vom neu aufgeräumten und dem Tröstautrail liegt...
...scheinbar scheint die nächsten 3h schönes Wetter zu bleiben 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Mai 2013)

Japp
Richtig gut iwie

Vielleicht schepper ich mal schnell kössaine hoch, hab iwie Aktionismus


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

das mitm wetter denk ich mir auch scho die ganze zeit ... aber jetz is es zu spät


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Zu spät ists für heut erst wenn es morgen ist

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

das stimmt


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Für das was ich gemacht ha wars heute super, aber zum Trailfahren wohl eher einen  mittlere Katastrophe. Zumindest war der Popefan recht wässrich

 @popefan: Bin ja übern Geburtstagstrail zurück, der wieder super aufgeräumt ist, und kann deine Erzählungen voll bestätigen Es gab nur stehendes Wasser in Form von Wasserlachen in Seegröße oder wenns bergab ging ist man in einem Sturzbach gefahren....aber hatte dafür super Grip...Verdammt auf die paar Meter, trotz langsamfahren, innerhalb von einer Minute total eingesaut

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

hmm ... warn die trails also sehr nass ... mist .... hat so augeschaut als könnts morgen bis kurz vor mittag nochmal trocken von oben sein


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... warn die trails also sehr nass ... mist .... hat so augeschaut als könnts morgen bis kurz vor mittag nochmal trocken von oben sein



Ungefähr so wie wennste gleich in der Fichtelnaab fährst Aber bis 18Uhr soll ja die Sonne heut wieder scheinen 

Edit: Mittlerweile wieder erst um 20Uhr 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

mist ... na mal schauen

hatt vor so ab 8 ab koessein zentralkoesseine zu fahrn  ... aber oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mist ... na mal schauen
> 
> hatt vor so ab 8 ab koessein zentralkoesseine zu fahrn  ... aber oh mei



Du meinst damit jetzt morgen und die Zeit wo man noch im Bett liegt, oder

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

heut war ich da noch im bett ja


----------



## folienmaster (31. Mai 2013)

Färbt hier auch schon der frühe Wurm ab?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Färbt hier auch schon der frühe Wurm ab?



Der frühe Wurm kann mal an mir vorbeirutschen. Der Stefan ist der, der eh immer schon noch weit vorm frühen Wurm unterwegs ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Mai 2013)

Nochmal ein kleiner Rückblick vom Wetter vor 3 Tagen 









G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Färbt hier auch schon der frühe Wurm ab?


 
das wetter erfordert aussergewöhnliche Maßnahmen 

hmm ... das bild ... ja es gab da mal eine Zeit, da war oben am himmel ein helles warmes ding


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2013)

blauer Himmel!! so was hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## sepalot (31. Mai 2013)

das ist nicht echt - HEXER


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Juni 2013)

Wem gehört denn jetzt das YT Wicked Comp  ?


----------



## LB Stefan (1. Juni 2013)

Ja gestern waren nur Sturzbäche oder eine Seen auf den trails. 
War eher net so prickelnd. 
Wieso ists denn jetzt so "schön" ???
Hab meine Aktivitäten so geplant dass heut Ruhetag ist. Hätte ja heute ganztägig 3 Regentropfen drin gehabt?? 
Nicht mal am Regen kann man sich mehr verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2013)

na es war ja nicht wirklich lang schön hehe ... aber kein Nebel. von der Koesseine oben hats sogar ganz nett ausgeschaut heut Richtung ochsenkopf und schneeberg. Aber hat in der früh nachdem ich das Regenradar angeschaut hab, schon viel Überwindung gekostet .

wurd dann zunehmend nässer von oben, aber irgendwie wars schee, ne ganz eigene Stimmung und mit chilliger musik auf den ohren wars geil und der Regen nicht relevant.

Die Höhenmeter sind immer schwer einzuschätzen. Das Garmin (über Luftdruck) sagt 950 hm. Google Earth 869 hm ... normal is das immer umgekehrt. Aber könnt ja mal raten wo ich gefahrn bin


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

Und ist die große Regenfront schon in Mittadeich? 
Von unsrer Vorgesterntour







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Juni 2013)

Mal ganz schlampig was dazu gemalt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


>



Wartwartwart.. 

Edit: kann man immernoch sagen, durch ein Kaleidoskopobjektiv aufgenommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2013)

@stefan .. netmal schlecht


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @stefan .. netmal schlecht



Naja nur 10 min rum gespielt, man müssts bissl sauberer machen, so hat der linke baum unten ne leicht durchsichtige Stelle


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2013)

heut is sehr interessante Wetter ...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut is sehr interessante Wetter ...



Haben sie dir wohl deine Evakuierungsbescheid nach Mitterteich geschickt?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2013)

ich versteh deine gedankengänge nicht ....


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich versteh deine gedankengänge nicht ....



Dann haste nur net die Nachrichten im Radio von Regensburg gehört

Pohhh, der Regen heut ist schon nommal eine Steigerung der Nässe. Hoffentlich ist heute Nacht dann wirklichn schluß damit


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und ist die große Regenfront schon in Mittadeich?
> Von unsrer Vorgesterntour
> 
> 
> ...



Des is der schwarze Mann! 

Do hoab i ka Angst, denn kenn ich schon!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann haste nur net die Nachrichten im Radio von Regensburg gehört
> 
> Pohhh, der Regen heut ist schon nommal eine Steigerung der Nässe. Hoffentlich ist heute Nacht dann wirklichn schluß damit
> 
> ...


 
ich wohn da weit genug weg  aber is scho net ganz wenig wasser


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2013)

Jetz hat's schon wieder den ganzen Tag geregnet ... Jetz is der Spaß aber wirklich langsam vorbei 

Die Donau ... Is scho faszinierend wie breit und hoch die jetz is


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jetz hat's schon wieder den ganzen Tag geregnet ... Jetz is der Spaß aber wirklich langsam vorbei
> 
> Die Donau ... Is scho faszinierend wie breit und hoch die jetz is



Ja und ich muß von Zuhause aus losziehen, das Wetterradar verachtend, um die Trails zu fahren wo keine Wasserlachen sind
Pohh, ich war noch nie so naß. Meine Schuhe haben über 2kg gewogen Bin gespannt wieviel sie trocken wiegen
Aber geil wars ohne Ende und Flüsse, Bäche und Wasserlachen gabs nur auf den Verbindungstrails

  @popefan: Poh, wie ich zum Rad zurück bin nachdem du angerufen hast, war hinten kaum noch Luft im Reifen...Dorne So eingesifft hatte ich aber keine Lust zu flicken...volle Kniste nachgepumpt und ein CC Rennen nach Hause gefahren

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja und ich muß von Zuhause aus losziehen, das Wetterradar verachtend, um die Trails zu fahren wo keine Wasserlachen sind
> Pohh, ich war noch nie so naß. Meine Schuhe haben über 2kg gewogen Bin gespannt wieviel sie trocken wiegen
> Aber geil wars ohne Ende und Flüsse, Bäche und Wasserlachen gabs nur auf den Verbindungstrails
> 
> ...



Ei ei ei des ist natürlich bitter und des hab ich mir am Freitag a gedacht... hoffentlich fahr ich jetzt keinen Platten... 

Aber ich hab dich doch gar net angerufen??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ei ei ei des ist natürlich bitter und des hab ich mir am Freitag a gedacht... hoffentlich fahr ich jetzt keinen Platten...
> 
> Aber ich hab dich doch gar net angerufen??



Oke..geSMSt..gehandyt halt 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke..geSMSt..gehandyt halt
> 
> G.



 

Hab heut, nach der Wasserschlacht vom WoEnde, mal lieber auf Zimmerfahrrad umgestellt


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab heut, nach der Wasserschlacht vom WoEnde, mal lieber auf Zimmerfahrrad umgestellt



Hochgetragen und die Treppen runter

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hochgetragen und die Treppen runter
> 
> G.



Hochgefahren und die Treppen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

Sonne


G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juni 2013)

Auch bei uns


----------



## folienmaster (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## LB Stefan (4. Juni 2013)

Hmm heut wer im Wald unterwegs gewesen?? Wie siehts denn da aus? Hats schon etwas abgetrocknet oder is noch immer alles "Land unter" ?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2013)

ich war draussen im wald ... allerdings in Regensburg ... is schon sehr nass


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juni 2013)

Die weiße 13 am Prinzenfelsen war trocken 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2013)

erstmal nur interesse-halber: fährt heut wer, wo, wann?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2013)

Geißkopf ... Fast da  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Geißkopf ... Fast da
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jetzt aber schnell, du hast nur noch 4min 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> erstmal nur interesse-halber: fährt heut wer, wo, wann?



War die letzten 3 Tage mit dem Mehrgangrad unterwegs und heute schon seit 4:30Uhr auf den Beinen Drum werd ich nach der Arbeit...irgendwann Nachmittag...maximal mit dem Einzelgangrad am Oko Kaffeetrinken

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2013)

@eman: ich dacht mir sowas schon viel Spaß!

 @Jörg: ah, hmm oko. ja ich überleg, ob ich heimfahr-hab nur keinen bock auf autofahren...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2013)

Hast wohl überraschend Freigang 

Na hättest früher was gesagt, hätt mer in Rgbg was machen können 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliRay (8. Juni 2013)

Dank dem Gwitter am Oxnkopf, hab ich bloß 3 Abfahrten gschafft. Trotzdem, scheeeeee woars!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (8. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, war heut lustig das Wetter.
Aber mit Lift wars dann doch schöner


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hast wohl überraschend Freigang
> 
> Na hättest früher was gesagt, hätt mer in Rgbg was machen können
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ja, war sehr überraschend. bin richtig in ein Loch gefallen...
bin dann mal wieder Ho-Chi-Minh mit räuberhöhle...flääscht, oder wie man da sagt, hehe.

nur auf der treppe in etterzhausen is mir das rad unter mir weg. und wie ich nach unten seh' sitzt auf ner stufe ne ringelnatter zwischen meinen beinen. seitdem seh ich überall schlangen....aaargs


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juni 2013)

Zur Treppe bleibt mir nur oh mei zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juni 2013)

...das war mir völlig klar


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Pohhh, ich hab gestern meinen großen Weitfahridolen nachgeeifert und eine Eman/Franzamrunde gedreht..über 70km sind zusammengekommen
Nur wie bekomme ich diese Ganzkörperschwäche, die ich jetzt immernoch hab, wieder aus meinem Körper...muß ich mich jetzt an eine Steckdose anschließen und Elektrolyte lutschen,...oder reichts einfach mehr Kaffee zu trinken


G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. Juni 2013)

einfach auf die "Arbeit" gehen ....


----------



## folienmaster (17. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Pohhh, ich hab gestern meinen großen Weitfahridolen nachgeeifert und eine Eman/Franzamrunde gedreht..über 70km sind zusammengekommen
> Nur wie bekomme ich diese Ganzkörperschwäche, die ich jetzt immernoch hab, wieder aus meinem Körper...muß ich mich jetzt an eine Steckdose anschließen und Elektrolyte lutschen,...oder reichts einfach mehr Kaffee zu trinken
> 
> 
> G.



Wahrscheinlich mit dem Rennrad und dann nuch von uns Mtblern nen Ratschlag wollen!   

Hauptsach der Hintern hats ausgehalten!


----------



## franzam (17. Juni 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mit dem Rennrad und dann nuch von uns Mtblern nen Ratschlag wollen!



so Teufelszeug hat Jörg doch gar nicht


----------



## folienmaster (17. Juni 2013)

Wer weiss was der alles in seim schwarzen Großraumwagen versteckt!


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> so Teufelszeug hat Jörg doch gar nicht



Genau ..natürlich war ich mit dem Männernucli unterwegs 

Und 3 Gipfel waren auch dabei, also sind schon auch knapp über 1150Hms auich gewesen. Wobei das nicht heißt das ich irgendwie fitter bin wie sonst, da ist alles noch beim Alten

G.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Genau ..natürlich war ich mit dem Männernucli unterwegs
> 
> Und 3 Gipfel waren auch dabei, also sind schon auch knapp über 1150Hms auich gewesen. Wobei das nicht heißt das ich irgendwie fitter bin wie sonst, da ist alles noch beim Alten
> 
> G.



70KM 1150HM  pfff. Du CC Bubi


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Das war eine Endurorunde, also mindestens EC


Bin ja gespannt wer bei uns als erstes mit dem neuen Enduroschuh auftaucht 
Hmmh...eigenlich müßte es ja der Endurstefan sein, aber der fährt ja richtige Pedale. Also bleibt nur noch der Eman übrieg..würd ja auch zu seinen Felgen passen

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/17/mavic-crossmax-schuh-neues-modell-fuer-enduro-racer/

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (17. Juni 2013)

Na, wenigstens wird man mit den gelben Gurken schnell gefunden, wenn man im Endurowalde liegt, weil man nicht aus dem Pedalen gekommen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2013)

Sind ja bestimmt gut, für Klickpedalfahrer...und wenn sie farbneutral (schwarz) wären.

G.


----------



## Speci007 (17. Juni 2013)

So ein schönes, helles, nettes, farbenprächtiges Schwarz hat schon was ; )


----------



## Landus (17. Juni 2013)

Liebe Leute, mein Foto steht Momentan zur Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages"! Also Liken Liken Liken!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1401478

Danke


----------



## Speci007 (17. Juni 2013)

schon passiertð


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2013)

oh mei, und des, wos schon wieder im Steinwald über Bikeverbote diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (18. Juni 2013)

Ei, steht ja nirgends, wo genau das ist Der Felsen könnte ja auch bei mir zu Hause im Garten stehen Etwas Pappe, etwas Leim, etwas Zeitungspapier, und fertig ist der Fotofelsen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Ei, steht ja nirgends, wo genau das ist Der Felsen könnte ja auch bei mir zu Hause im Garten stehen Etwas Pappe, etwas Leim, etwas Zeitungspapier, und fertig ist der Fotofelsen



Doch, einen Beitrag über deinem Ne, glaub das ist eh halb so wild. Jetzt geht halt wieder touristisch scheinbar gerade eine Herichtwelle dort los und da hat man wohl Angst das die Radler da kontraproduktiv alles zerstörren
Aber ich sag mal als Einheimischer der da seit über 25 Jhren rumradelt ist es eher wahrscheinlich das die beschilderten Wanderweg rückgebaut werden 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2013)

Puhh, bei der Hitze kann man sich echt nur in den kühlen Keller verkrichen und an alten Basteleien arbeiten.
Endlich hab ich auch mal eine nicht lose rumliegende Klohpapierolle, sondern schön aufgeräumt







G.


----------



## Speci007 (18. Juni 2013)

Das federt dann ja aufm TÃ¶pfchen ð®ð


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2013)

Meinst Du damit, die 888 ist eh fürn Arsch?


----------



## franzam (18. Juni 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Ei, steht ja nirgends, wo genau das ist Der Felsen könnte ja auch bei mir zu Hause im Garten stehen Etwas Pappe, etwas Leim, etwas Zeitungspapier, und fertig ist der Fotofelsen



Naja, ich sehs etwas differenziert. Der Forst weiss sehr wohl, wo im Wald gefahren wird. Falls es dann mal zu viel wird, wird ein Baum drüber gelassen oder anderweitig was unternommen. Ob das dann sein Berechtigung hat, oder Sinn macht sei dahin gestellt 

Ich würde einfach fahren, geniessen und nicht alles an die große Glocke hängen.  
Gilt mMn aber nicht nur für Fotos, sondern auch für diverse Videos vom Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Landus (18. Juni 2013)

Nur die Ruhe. Ich muss dir schon zustimmen, man weis nie, wer alles mitliest. Allerdings binn ich ja nicht der Erste, der da fotografiert hat.

An die große Glocke hängen wollte ich das eigentlich nicht, denn das Foto war ursprünglich nur für die "Alutechs in Action"-Galerie gedacht. Als ich dann ne Mail bekommen hab, wo drin stand: "...blablabla, wurde zur Auswahl zum FDT nominiert" war ich auch sehr überrascht, doch die Chance wollte ich halt nutzen

Im Übrigen, von Rays neuem Video, wo 3 Minuten lang quer durch den Wald geackert wird, wollen wir mal lieber nicht anfangen, ne
(Übrigens danke Ray, das Video hat mich vorhin dazu animiert, nochmal aufs Rad zu steigen)
 @Jörg: Der Klopapierständer hat wirklich Stil Welche Federhärte verwendest du? Und wieviele Klicks bei der Zugstufe?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit, die 888 ist eh fürn Arsch?



Ist ja eh eine 888 RC2 WC, also paßt das schon so




> @Jörg: Der Klopapierständer hat wirklich Stil Welche Federhärte verwendest du? Und wieviele Klicks bei der Zugstufe?



Die Zugstufe kann ich je nach Druck sogar während des "Drückens" verstellen


War gerade, bis die Sonne kurz über dem Schneebergturm stand, auf der Kösser gesessen. Ein Traum bei einer leichten Prise


G.


----------



## Speci007 (18. Juni 2013)

Da könntest Du die Zugstufe bei  eventuellen  schwierigen Geburten nutzen....


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2013)

Boah... Die Hitze ist ja unerträglich. 
Kann im Moment nicht mal dran denken dran zu denken auf rad zu steigen. Puhhh
Mach im Moment nur in die Arbeit gehen, heim kommen, nix tun, nix essen und nix schlafen... 

@ lb Jörg. Bist morgn unterwegs. Will mich mal dazu zwingen ne Traubensaftschorle auf der kössaine zu trinken.  
Evtl ist ja net viel los da alle unten am zoigl sitzen... ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Boah... Die Hitze ist ja unerträglich.
> Kann im Moment nicht mal dran denken dran zu denken auf rad zu steigen. Puhhh
> Mach im Moment nur in die Arbeit gehen, heim kommen, nix tun, nix essen und nix schlafen...
> 
> ...



Morgen ist ansich wohl der erste Tag wo ich mal net auf der Kösseine sein werd
Komm eben erst heim, perfekteres Wetter gibts net, zumindest um oben zu sitzen. Super Wind oben gewesen und null Mücken. Abgesehen von ein paar Steinwaldbrummern, aber die waren net agressiv

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Boah... Die Hitze ist ja unerträglich.
> Kann im Moment nicht mal dran denken dran zu denken auf rad zu steigen. Puhhh
> Mach im Moment nur in die Arbeit gehen, heim kommen, nix tun, nix essen und nix schlafen...
> 
> ...


 

jetz jammer mal net so rum


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jetz jammer mal net so rum



Ja, voll der Jammerlappen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> jetz jammer mal net so rum



Ich hasse solche Hitze
Lieber 10 Grad und Nieselregen als 35 grad Bruthitze.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche Hitze
> Lieber 10 Grad und Nieselregen als 35 grad Bruthitze.



Oke, da bin ich bei dir 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Juni 2013)

na wenn dann will ichs so wie letzten donnerstag ... 23 grad, sonne und blauer himmel


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wenn dann will ichs so wie letzten donnerstag ... 23 grad, sonne und blauer himmel



Wenn dann 20 Grad, bei 23 hab ich immer da Gefühl mein Rad wäre einen tikken, so 6/100stel  zu lang

G.


----------



## Speci007 (20. Juni 2013)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Kleine Platte Burg

Fallensteller am Werk!!!!!! 

War von oben kaum zu sehen......
Mich hat's sauber geerdet. 

Verbrecher die.......


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich haben die Wi**** keine weiteren Fallen aufgestellt 
Erwischen wird man die Leute wahrscheinlich leider nicht, so wie immer halt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Also da würd ich eher auf Zufall tipprn oder ein paar Kinder die den Ast da hingeworfen haben.

G.


----------



## Speci007 (20. Juni 2013)

Der war richtig schön ausgerichtet, mit den drei Spitzen nach oben u.so das man ihn nicht gleich sieht........


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juni 2013)

Des is doch nur n Stöckchen...

Im Wald ist eben mit Kleinholz zu rechnen


----------



## Speci007 (20. Juni 2013)

Das "Stöckchen" ist schon a weng größer, kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber.

Jedenfalls hat's mich sauber zerlegt.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2013)

so nen ding gehört aber zu den alltäglich auftretenden trailgefahren


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2013)

wer findet den fehler im spicakwetter 






vielleicht hab ich dann morgen doch das falsche Sportgerät dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2013)

Kein Fehler...perfekt  ....oder bist du ohne Rad dorten 

Edit: Jetzt hab ich gelesen was du meinst 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Juni 2013)

Hehe :-D hab dacht der April wär scho rum...;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Juni 2013)

wenn mer scho bei den tschechen sind ... bozi dar soll im Moment ganz gut hergerichtet sein ... ih nächster zeit mal wer bock


----------



## Speci007 (20. Juni 2013)

Da hätte ich mir meinen gut gemeinten Hinweis sparen können u. das zu den alltäglich auftretenden "Trailgefahren" gehörende "Stöckchen" liegen lassen können, wenn's für die  Ferndiagnoseersteller keine Gefahr darstellt 

Mir hat's jedenfalls nicht so viel Spaß gebracht......


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Juni 2013)

Heut zeigt das Wetter das es kann wenn's will ... 21 grad ... Keine Wolke ... Und hier in spicak hat's scheinbar netmal geregnet  perfect Day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heut zeigt das Wetter das es kann wenn's will ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So kann mans ausdrücken

Die große Steinwaldrunde war heut top..traum..alle Wege sind schön frei...und eine neue Trailvariante ist dazugekommen
So jetzt nommal schnell auf die Kösser hoch...vielleicht ist heut der Tag der großen Sonnenkoalition

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2013)

Das dumme an der Steinwaldrunde ist ja, das alle Raststationen geschlossen sind
Der beste Rastpunkt auf der Tour ist jetzt der hier, wenn man sein Essen dabei hat und der ist wenigsten absolut Mückenfrei







Soderla und den Mythos ob die Sonne am Sonnwendtag wirklich genau hinterm Schneebrgturm untergeht, konnt ich heut auch ein für allemal überprüfen.

















Ihr müßts natürlich selber überprüfen


G.


----------



## RolandMC (22. Juni 2013)

schöner Sonnenuntergang GTIJörg


----------



## Supah Gee (27. Juni 2013)

Hat scho wer n Angebot abgegeben? 

http://www.bundesimmobilien.de/immo...rm[sorting]=distance&search_form[type]=radius


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2013)

In der Theorie könnte man mit den Einnahmen aufhören zu arbeiten, wenn die Verpflichtungen nicht so unvorhersehbar wären ...und da ist die tatsache das der Turm selber unter Denkmalschutz steht ja sogar noch ein Vorteil, denke ich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (27. Juni 2013)

Da machen die Naturschutzapostel schon im Voraus Spektakel.
Wer die dann auf dem Hals hat, der hat nichts zu lachen.......
Kauf's lieber nicht


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2013)

Am WE wer am radlfahrn? ... Bin mal wieder im Lande  

Aktuell regnets ja ... Aber muss ja, sonst wärs net der Sommer 2013


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Am WE wer am radlfahrn? ... Bin mal wieder im Lande
> 
> Aktuell regnets ja ... Aber muss ja, sonst wärs net der Sommer 2013




Ahhh...deswegen dieses Wetter mit einem Schlag 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juni 2013)

Bin auch wieder im Lande... 
Wenn also wer was macht, evtl würd ich was mit machen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

War gestern mal eine kleine Ochsenkopfhandgelenkstestrunde fahren. Die Vollärsche waren jetzt auch rund um den Götheweg in vollem Einsatz
Znd ein paar Berge weiter ist wieder ein Stück HWeg und vom Ausgang vom KKT hoch auch anmarkiert

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht gibts dann beim KKT die Möglichkeit ihn etwas "interssater" zu legen wenn die dort dann eh alles Platt machen..

Handgelenk?? Wieder Probleme damit?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts dann beim KKT die Möglichkeit ihn etwas "interssater" zu legen wenn die dort dann eh alles Platt machen..
> 
> Handgelenk?? Wieder Probleme damit?




Sollen lieber mal übers Flachstück fahren, damit das ein wenig flowiger wird

Ja, ansich machen beide Handgelenke gerade richtig Probleme. Werd wohl kommende Woche doch mal ärztliche Hilfe anfordern müssen...könnte eine Antiidiotikumsache sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh...deswegen dieses Wetter mit einem Schlag
> 
> G.


 
ne ich net schuld sein ... gestern hatt ich auch noch sonne 

Goetheweg is kaputt? KKT?

Handgelenk is ne sturzsache oder überlastung? hehe


@_stefan_ ... morgen a weng rollen? Wollt früh evtl. mal wieder okopf dh und dann a weng Enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ich net schuld sein ... gestern hatt ich auch noch sonne
> 
> Goetheweg is kaputt? KKT?
> 
> ...



Ne net kaputt, eher die Landschaft etwas verwüstet...und nebenbei mit die krassesten Harvesterspuren in der Region entstanden die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen mal auf eine Bildersäschen dort vorbei Eine davon haste ja wohl schon auf FB gesehen  

Handgelenke kommen wohl weder vom Einen noch vom Anderen, sonst würd sichs net so lang hinziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2013)

@LB Popefan: Sag nie mehr das es dort keine Trails gibt ....nur Steine sind rar

G.


----------



## decay (30. Juni 2013)

Die vielen Biker warens, Forstwirtschaft ist heutzutage so schonend 
Vor 2 Wochen warens nur ein paar kleine Stücke, aber da schien die Ernte grad in vollem Gang zu sein.


----------



## LB Stefan (30. Juni 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @LB Popefan: Sag nie mehr das es dort keine Trails gibt ....nur Steine sind rar
> 
> G.



Hmm kenn da nur den Jägersteigtrail in Richtung Ahornberg... 

Wo seit a denn noch so weng rum gedüst??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juli 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmm kenn da nur den Jägersteigtrail in Richtung Ahornberg...
> 
> Wo seit a denn noch so weng rum gedüst??



Fahma mal, wemmer keiner Lust auf Steine haben. Einen Trail hammer noch net garnet mit angegukkt


Hat den Winter gut überstanden...immernoch perfekte Schaumkrone







G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juli 2013)

Zwischenfrage: am Wochenende wer was vor?

und noch eine: 25. -28. wer lust auf Vinschgau, bzw. kriegen wir was zusammen?


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: am Wochenende wer was vor?
> 
> und noch eine: 25. -28. wer lust auf Vinschgau, bzw. kriegen wir was zusammen?



WE: Da eman hat grad was von Spicak geschrieben.

Hmm 25.-27.7. bin i wohl im Kurzurlaub in den Bergen... 
Würds net ne woche oder 2 später gehen, würd a gerne mit vinschgau!!

BTW. @ all wie ist denn jetzt die Lage bezüglich Gardasee?? Steht des noch?  

@ jörgo, hmm sieht noch richtig gut aus. Hab schon gesehen wo ihr weng rum gedüst seit. bis auf einen Trail kenn ichs wohl soweit. Wie war denn der Jägersteig von BT Haus richtung Ahornberg beinander?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und noch eine: 25. -28. wer lust auf Vinschgau, bzw. kriegen wir was zusammen?


 
args ... scho wieder genau das falsche datum getroffen  bin da im Piemont


@_stefan_ ... bei mir is die Woche im Plan drin. da ist bei mir aber nen teil vinschgau im kopf.


WE ... ja noch bin ich zu allem bereit ... aber müsst mer scho morgen mal klären ... spicak oder spicak + gk oder evtl. auch tour


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> @ jörgo, hmm sieht noch richtig gut aus. Hab schon gesehen wo ihr weng rum gedüst seit. bis auf einen Trail kenn ichs wohl soweit. Wie war denn der Jägersteig von BT Haus richtung Ahornberg beinander?



Gut, soweit ich das einschätzen kann...da ich ja keinen Vergleich hab und nur 98% sicher bin welchen du meinst

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> WE ... ja noch bin ich zu allem bereit ... aber müsst mer scho morgen mal klären ... spicak oder spicak + gk oder evtl. auch tour



ich mach heut abend mal eine testrunde, dann kann ich entscheiden, wie das wochenende ausschauen kann. eine tour kann man doch auch am abend noch machen, ist doch lange hell.  allerdings sieht mein rechter oberschenkel irgendwie dünner aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2013)

dich hatt ich eh ganz vergessen


----------



## speedy_j (5. Juli 2013)

wahrscheinlich kannst es fürs wochenende auch machen. fahren ging zwar ohne probleme aber irgendwie war es sehr komisch. muss nochmal drüber nachdenken, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2013)

hehe, was sinnvoll ist ... so vernünftig sind wir doch nie  
na lass es lieber ruhig angehen wennst sogar sehen kannst das ein bein dünner ist. einseitigkeit is beim springen blöd


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2013)

ja, ich überleg auch grad, ob ich eendlich mal wieder heimfahr, kösseine mach und mir mal wieder a nacht auf dem roof geb'...oder auf dem kreuzfelsen im bayerischen...

gardasee-geht scho noch klar, is auch bei mir fest eingeplant. vorschlag mit vinschgau vorher hört sich natürlich a guad a!

sinzing hat jetzt übrigens einen dirt-park


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2013)

Dirt Park ... Wird gebaut oder gibts scho?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja, ich überleg auch grad, ob ich eendlich mal wieder heimfahr, kösseine mach .....:




Du hast wieder nen tikken zu lang überlegt 


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2013)

Stand vor ner Weile im Gemeindeblatt-dacht zuerst "die meinen bestimmt nen Skate-Park". Steht jetzt aber seit knapp zwei Wochen unten beim Sportheim an der Laber, direkt an der Strasse/Radweg nach Alling. Sehr witzig das alles


 @ohl dahoam: Hab jetzt auch grad mim Andy telefoniert- Morgen ummer elfe in Mak am Forsthaus!!


(Muss dann doch mal heim schaun, glaub da geht's nicht mit rechten Dingen zu...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du hast wieder nen tikken zu lang überlegt
> 
> 
> G.



nix da is schon ausgemacht! Du bist fest eingeplant - natürlich der Stefan auch - oder hat dich der Andy scho angrufen???


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nix da is schon ausgemacht! Du bist fest eingeplant - natürlich der Stefan auch - oder hat dich der Andy scho angrufen???


 
ich bin natürlich net da ... 

und hier unten willst ja net 

Dirtpark muss ich mal vorbeirollen ... anfangen kann ich damit aber eh nix


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2013)

@ otti, jupp bin dabei heut! 

eman, bis wann muss denn wissen ob ich morgen mit CZ fahr? oder fährst eh hin??


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> nix da is schon ausgemacht! Du bist fest eingeplant - natürlich der Stefan auch - oder hat dich der Andy scho angrufen???



Jep der Andy hat schon angerufen,. Hab aber schoh gesagt das ich wo anders bin und hab auch net die Kommunikationsmöglichkeit das abzuändern.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2013)

@stefan ... Sonntag hab ich für dich freigehalten  ... Wennst net kommst, dann muss ich halt schauen.

Warn heut bikebergsteigen am Tegernsee, hab noch nie so lang mein radl getragen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Warn heut bikebergsteigen am Tegernsee, hab noch nie so lang mein radl getragen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sehe, du entwickelst dich   

Komme gerade vom Oko zurück und hab immernoch einen nachwirkenden Speedkick...krass geil, da man jetzt die NewLine fahren kann und dort mit wenig Federweg auch richtig Spaß hat ....und der untere Bereich ist so speedig...hmmh...ich hatte schon lange nimmer so ein schlechtes Gewissen ohne Protektoren unterwegs gewesen zu sein

Und der neue Flowtrail...ja da muß ich mal einen Tag investieren, weil die erste Variante, die die als Anspruchsvoll gegolten hat, war Kindergarten gegen das jetzige Modell...also endlich mal wieder eine Herausforderrung Aber das Fahren der Huggel ist jetzt wirklich flowig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2013)

400 hm tragen hehe ... ja, je älter um so dümmer . aber jetz weiß ich, das das gar kein prob is 

okopf, ja stellenweise scho ganz nett jetz . ab märchenwald eh scho immer ne Endurostrecke 

und der stefan drückt sich scheinbar scho wieder vor spicak ... da bringt er die  WE-Planung durcheinander und ich muss 400hm das bike tragen und dann


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2013)

Jaja der Stefan hat schon die ganze Zeit gehadert

Genau, wir müssen die Strecke Endurostrecke nenen Bei dem Trend zur Zeit würde das 1000de Endurofahrer herlocken

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Juli 2013)

Oh Leck, glaub ich hab mir was eingefangen....
Hab jetzt 4 Stund geschlafen und bin völlig im einer. 
War scho an ganzen tag übel und schlecht.....   
 
Bin mal gespannt wie des morgen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juli 2013)

hehe .... AUSREDENstefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und der neue Flowtrail...ja da muß ich mal einen Tag investieren, weil die erste Variante, die die als Anspruchsvoll gegolten hat, war Kindergarten gegen das jetzige Modell...also endlich mal wieder eine Herausforderrung Aber das Fahren der Huggel ist jetzt wirklich flowig
> 
> G.



mir ist nicht so ganz klar, ob da kleine Mauern oder Dämme gebaut werden sollten für's nächste Unwetter oder ob das tatsächlich eine MTB-Strecke werden sollte.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Oh Leck, glaub ich hab mir was eingefangen....
> Hab jetzt 4 Stund geschlafen und bin völlig im einer.
> War scho an ganzen tag übel und schlecht.....
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie des morgen ist....



Oh mei...sowas macht man doch unter der Woche...na gute Besserrung

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mir ist nicht so ganz klar, ob da kleine Mauern oder Dämme gebaut werden sollten für's nächste Unwetter oder ob das tatsächlich eine MTB-Strecke werden sollte.



Hehe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> mir ist nicht so ganz klar, ob da kleine Mauern oder Dämme gebaut werden sollten für's nächste Unwetter oder ob das tatsächlich eine MTB-Strecke werden sollte.



Na was normales zu bauen wär ja vollkommen ochsenkopfuntypisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei...sowas macht man doch unter der Woche...na gute Besserrung
> 
> G.



Danke
Übelkeit geht heut wieder aber fühl mich noch immer als hätt mich gestern nen LKW überrollt. 
Vielleicht hab ich a nen Sonnenstich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2013)

Na dann komm mal wieder auf die beine ... Sitz grad am gefühlt langsamsten Lift des Sonnensystems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

Na haste ja ein Sörfhändy, da ist das dann ja net so schlimm 
Was man so alles auf Facebook findet







G.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na was normales zu bauen wär ja vollkommen ochsenkopfuntypisch



Wobei man sagen muss, der Rest von der Strecke ist schon wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juli 2013)

Hmmm dann gäbs wenigsten nen Kaffee am Schneeberg...
http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...ann-haben-wir-eine-Muellkippe;art2388,2679683


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Juli 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm dann gäbs wenigsten nen Kaffee am Schneeberg...
> http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...ann-haben-wir-eine-Muellkippe;art2388,2679683


 
oh mei ... so ein schmarrn


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. Juli 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hmmm dann gäbs wenigsten nen Kaffee am Schneeberg...
> http://www.frankenpost.de/regional/...ann-haben-wir-eine-Muellkippe;art2388,2679683



da hat wohl jemand ziemlich effektiv den Fichtelgebirgsverein getrollt...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juli 2013)

Naja, was spielt sich denn da der FGV so wichtigtuerisch auf. Die können ja nichtmal dafür sorgen das ihre Wanderwege nicht zerstörrt werden und auf einmal wollen sie da mitreden wo die Große anfangen zu spielen.
Dann wird die Abfahrt über den H-Weg wohl ab jetzt dann Mc Donnald Trail heißen 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub a dass da jemand nur sich nen großen Scherz machen wollte, aber lustig fänd ich das schon... 
So ein großes beleuchtetes M aufm Schneebergturm....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juli 2013)

steht doch gar nicht drin, dass es McDonalds ist. nur "eine fast-food-kette". Ich tip da eher auf kentucky fried chicken-nicht dumm sich im auerhuhn-revier niederzulassen


 @stefan: mir war übrigens auch übel. hat aber erst auf der kösser beim essen angefangen. aber passt schon wieder, oder?

 @eman: hab deine sms erst am samstag bekommen  war also nicht bös gemeint, dass ich nicht geantwortet hab die würfel waren dann ja eh schon gefallen...

...und ich danke heut noch dem jörg für den schönsten schlafplatz im steinwald


----------



## franzam (7. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ...und ich danke heut noch dem jörg für den schönsten schlafplatz im steinwald



Hast aufm Grandfelsen schlafen müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2013)

@STAwold: Und haste auch gleich noch ne Höchstpunktbefahrung versucht 


  @eman: fahr mal mit und nimm alle Trails abseits der Strecke auf dein GPS auf

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29636

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Juli 2013)

@franzam: jep

 @Jörg: nein, nein ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber drüber nachgedacht ob ich's packen könnt-aber bei einer stelle war ich mir da gaaar nicht sicher...


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juli 2013)

@Themeankitty @LB Jörg

Lust die Woche abends mal ne kleine Feierabendrunde (gern mit Bouldereinlagen ) zu drehen, bzw mich mal mitzunehmen?
Vorzugsweise Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab 1800
Will mal wieder ins Wichtelgebirge


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> @Themeankitty @LB Jörg
> 
> Lust die Woche abends mal ne kleine Feierabendrunde (gern mit Bouldereinlagen ) zu drehen, bzw mich mal mitzunehmen?
> Vorzugsweise Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab 1800
> Will mal wieder ins Wichtelgebirge



Abends fangen normale Menschen die Woche zu arbeiten an 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Abends fangen normale Menschen die Woche zu arbeiten an
> 
> G.



mei oh mei...

Also ich net...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2013)

na die Woche drauf arbeiten diese normalen menschen dann gar net


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @_eman_: hab deine sms erst am samstag bekommen  war also nicht bös gemeint, dass ich nicht geantwortet hab die würfel waren dann ja eh schon gefallen...


 
egal ... hätt die eh net geschrieben wenn ich früher im Forum gelesen


----------



## Landus (9. Juli 2013)

@Dampfsti: gerne Donnerstag Abend,  dann können wir mal ne Fanes-Gemeinschaftsfahrt machen 

 Am Mittwoch werden wir mal nach Rabenberg gurken und den neuen "Trailpark" testen  Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Themeankitty (9. Juli 2013)

@_Dampfsti _Ja, Mittwoch sind wir Rabenberg, Donnerstag mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

Im Erzgebirge gibts bestimmt schönere Trails die sogar kostenlos sind 

G.


----------



## Landus (9. Juli 2013)

Das mag sein, da driben gänn isch misch obo ned aüs! 

Edit sagt: man merkt dass es spät wird


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2013)

Naja, eigentlich wird es ja früh 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (9. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Das mag sein, da driben gänn isch misch obo ned aüs!
> 
> Edit sagt: man merkt dass es spät wird




Landerich, das lernst Du eh nie mit den fremden Sprachen.....

Hoffentlich zieh'n sie Dir nicht die Lederhosen aus.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti_: gerne Donnerstag Abend,  dann können wir mal ne Fanes-Gemeinschaftsfahrt machen
> 
> Am Mittwoch werden wir mal nach Rabenberg gurken und den neuen "Trailpark" testen  Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?




Jo hört sich gut an

So bis 6e, viertl 7me könnt ich im Gebirge sein...


Lust hätt ich scho mitzufahren, muss aber leider Arbeiten...



Themeankitty schrieb:


> @_Dampfsti _Ja, Mittwoch sind wir Rabenberg, Donnerstag mal schauen




Na dann schau ma mal


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch werden wir mal nach Rabenberg gurken und den neuen "Trailpark" testen  Hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?



Und wie wars??????????? 
Auf jedenfall seit ihr mal zur richtigen Zeit gefahren, weil jetzt sollte sogar die nässeste Stelle supertrocken und rollig gewesen sein

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (10. Juli 2013)

ALso Rabenberg Fazit:  Also wir haben uns eigentlich alle ein bisschen mehr erwartet,  was die Sinlge Trails angeht. Oftmals hat man keinen richtigen Flow, da  Steine oder Wurzeln auf der Strecke sind. Man muss oft nach dem  Singletrails, wieder lange hoch fahren, bis man zum nächsten komm, was teilweise nervt. Irgendiwie hätten  die Parkbauer das besser durchdenken sollen. Natürlich gibt´s auch sehr flowige Teile.  Also für das was geworben wurde, find ich´s schon  bissi schwach. Die Trails im FiGE sind auf jedenfall technischer. Das Gewisse etwas fehlt einfach...


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2013)

rabenberg ... hmm war so zu befürchten bei soviel Werbung und den Erwartungen die dadurch geweckt wurden.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wie wars???????????
> Auf jedenfall seit ihr mal zur richtigen Zeit gefahren, weil jetzt sollte sogar die nässeste Stelle supertrocken und rollig gewesen sein
> 
> G.


 
ja nach der langen Nässeperiode flasht die Trockenheit im moment so richtig  echt geil zu zeit da draussen


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja nach der langen Nässeperiode flasht die Trockenheit im moment so richtig  echt geil zu zeit da draussen



Langsam wirds aber schon ein wenig arg staubig

Also Rabenbergdoch wie vermutet links liegen lassen, es seidenn man macht einen Mutter/Kindausflug

G.


----------



## Landus (11. Juli 2013)

Tjaja, Rabenberg ist so ne Sache, die Trails sind ein Zwischending aus Flowtrail und Kösseine H-Weg. Also Praktisch Flowtrails, wo jemand Steine und Wurzeln hingeschmissen hat, um den Flow zu zerstören
Die "Form" der Trails ist super, schön kurvig mit vielen Anliegern, Wellen usw, aber aufgrund des ständigen Gerumpels bekommt man nie so richtig den Speed dafür.

Und die zweite Sache ist, dass die Trails sich leider sehr ähnlich sind, im Prinzip ist es wurscht, welche runde man Fährt, die Beschaffenheit der Trails ist überall sehr ähnlich.

Im Großen und Ganzen war es schon schön, allerdings dafür 2 Stunden Fahrzeit in Kauf nehmen lohnt sich nicht so recht. Dann lieber Geißkopf, Osternohe und Co. anfahren, das hat sich bewährt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Tjaja, Rabenberg ist so ne Sache, die Trails sind ein Zwischending aus Flowtrail und Kösseine H-Weg. Also Praktisch Flowtrails, wo jemand Steine und Wurzeln hingeschmissen hat, um den Flow zu zerstören
> Die "Form" der Trails ist super, schön kurvig mit vielen Anliegern, Wellen usw, aber aufgrund des ständigen Gerumpels bekommt man nie so richtig den Speed dafür.
> 
> Und die zweite Sache ist, dass die Trails sich leider sehr ähnlich sind, im Prinzip ist es wurscht, welche runde man Fährt, die Beschaffenheit der Trails ist überall sehr ähnlich.
> ...



Mußt schneller fahren, dann sinds vielleicht nur 1,5h Fahrzeit und es lohnt mehr  

Was machst denn jetzt?

G.


----------



## Apeman (11. Juli 2013)

muß mich hier mal kurz einklinken. 
sind mit einem tourenfully die trails auf der ochsenkopf rückseite befahrbar? 
wollten am we evtl. eine tour am oko machen + den bikepark 1-2 mal befahren. oder wird das nicht so gerne gesehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Apeman schrieb:


> muß mich hier mal kurz einklinken.
> sind mit einem tourenfully die trails auf der ochsenkopf rückseite befahrbar?
> wollten am we evtl. eine tour am oko machen + den bikepark 1-2 mal befahren. oder wird das nicht so gerne gesehen?



Mit einem Tourenfully kann man alle Trails am Oko problemlos fahren...nur die Wahrzeichenstelle ist ein Problem, wobei das wohl mim Ht noch am einfachsten geht
Nur hat der Harverster sich hier und da dieses Jahr ausgetobt und jetzt einige Stellen nimmer so viel Freude machen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Apeman schrieb:


> muß mich hier mal kurz einklinken.
> sind mit einem tourenfully die trails auf der ochsenkopf rückseite befahrbar?
> wollten am we evtl. eine tour am oko machen + den bikepark 1-2 mal befahren. oder wird das nicht so gerne gesehen?




Nommal ich, glatt was vergessen. Dieses WoEnd ist IXS Rookies Cup. Nicht so das tolle Wochenende um zum Biken zu kommen...zuviel los

G.


----------



## Apeman (11. Juli 2013)

Danke 

Stimmt, da war doch was... Dann muß ich da halt hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (11. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Tjaja, Rabenberg ist so ne Sache, die Trails sind ein Zwischending aus Flowtrail und Kösseine H-Weg. Also Praktisch Flowtrails, wo jemand Steine und Wurzeln hingeschmissen hat, um den Flow zu zerstören
> Die "Form" der Trails ist super, schön kurvig mit vielen Anliegern, Wellen usw, aber aufgrund des ständigen Gerumpels bekommt man nie so richtig den Speed dafür.
> 
> Und die zweite Sache ist, dass die Trails sich leider sehr ähnlich sind, im Prinzip ist es wurscht, welche runde man Fährt, die Beschaffenheit der Trails ist überall sehr ähnlich.
> ...



Da kann ich mich dem Landus nur anschließen.

Was noch zu erwähnen wäre:

So wie es mal flowig wird, kommt eine der unzähligen Absperrungen, welche aus recht massiven Rundhölzern bestehen und an jeder Wegkreuzung zu finden sind. Es stehen zwar Warntafeln kurz davor, aber wer schnell dran ist, für den kommen die zu spät. Da sind sogar kleinere Sprünge viel zu  kurz vor solchen Barrikaden..... 

Auch stehen unzählige Baumstümpfe unmittelbar am Rand der Trails, welche beim Streckenbau entstanden sind. Die warten nur darauf, dass wer mit den Pedalen dran hängen bleibt...

Positiv wäre noch die einfache, aber äußert preisgünstige "Verpflegung",
die es in der Kantiene des dortigen Sportleistungszentrums gibt 

Fazit: Der Wille dort was auf die Beine zu stellen, ist lobenswert aber die Umsetzung nicht optimal.
Vielleicht wird ja noch was geändert. Es ist ja erst ein paar Tage in Betrieb....


----------



## Landus (11. Juli 2013)

> Mußt schneller fahren, dann sinds vielleicht nur 1,5h Fahrzeit und es lohnt mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schneller fahren wird zum Problem, wenn man das Eck durch die Tschechei fährt, dort ist überall Tempolimit 130 auf der Autobahn. 

Nunja, werd jetzt mal die Marzocchi schmieren und dann ab auf die Kösseine


----------



## Speci007 (11. Juli 2013)

Nunja, werd jetzt mal die Marzocchi schmieren und dann ab auf die Kösseine[/QUOTE]

Tante schick mir lieber die Ägtschenkunstbilder


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

@Landus: Konnt zwar eine schöne neue frankenlastige Nebenhauptstelle befahren, aber meine geplant Hauptabfahrt vom Stein hat mir nur neue Schrammen im Rad und am Unterarm eingebracht
Gibt nämlich keinen PlanB nach der Einfahrt...und den mußt ich 3mal nutzen
Der Waldboden ist so trocken das er null Grip hat Vielleicht versuch ichs morgen nommal und nehm mir 2l Wasser mit, die ich auf die 2m Boden die alles entscheiden, vorher aufbringe

G.


----------



## Landus (11. Juli 2013)

Eieiei, immer musst du des schöne Radl zerkratzen. Wennst so weitermachst, ist es bald Raw Und dein Unterarm auch

Nunja, was soll ich zum heutigen Tag sagen...Das Fanes hat eine Horstlink-Schraube weniger Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Loctite nicht sparsam sein


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Nunja, was soll ich zum heutigen Tag sagen...Das Fanes hat eine Horstlink-Schraube weniger Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Loctite nicht sparsam sein


 
oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Eieiei, immer musst du des schöne Radl zerkratzen. Wennst so weitermachst, ist es bald Raw Und dein Unterarm auch
> 
> Nunja, was soll ich zum heutigen Tag sagen...Das Fanes hat eine Horstlink-Schraube weniger Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Loctite nicht sparsam sein



Setzt einfach nen Schweißpunkt, Viergelenker sind eh voll fürn Arsch
Das heißt dann wohl erstmal wieder eine Woche Stillstand fürs Fanes...auch oh mei

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Landus: Konnt zwar eine schöne neue frankenlastige Nebenhauptstelle befahren, aber meine geplant Hauptabfahrt vom Stein hat mir nur neue Schrammen im Rad und am Unterarm eingebracht
> Gibt nämlich keinen PlanB nach der Einfahrt...und den mußt ich 3mal nutzen
> Der Waldboden ist so trocken das er null Grip hat Vielleicht versuch ichs morgen nommal und nehm mir 2l Wasser mit, die ich auf die 2m Boden die alles entscheiden, vorher aufbringe
> 
> G.



Da will ich hin


Ach Jörg, du brauchst doch nur gscheite Reifn 

Bei mir is nur´s Schienbein a weng lädiert, bzw hat nun ein paar Einschusslöcher mehr

War schee mal wieder in die Fichtlmountains zu fahren...

Müss ma auf jeden Fall wiederholen...
Auf der Kösseine hab ich auch noch was im Auge... 
Da muss aber wieder as HT mit vernünftige Reifn herhalten

Ach und Jörg, wir müssen unbedingt mal weng Bikebouldern geh


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Da will ich hin
> 
> 
> Ach Jörg, du brauchst doch nur gscheite Reifn
> ...



Was haste denn da wieder im Auge auf der Kösseine 
Wennst dein rotes Rad ja net brauchst, dann kannst ja sem Landus ne Schraube geben

Hab die nächste Zeit auch mehr Zeit, da könnt´mer schoh mal was starten. Gibt ja genug Ziele

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Nunja, was soll ich zum heutigen Tag sagen...Das Fanes hat eine Horstlink-Schraube weniger Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Loctite nicht sparsam sein



Also nachdem ich eben aus Langeweile im Alutechforum war, komme ich nicht umhin zu erwähnen, das die fehlende Schraube auch einen Vorteil hat...nämlich, das sie nicht knarzen kann

G.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Nunja, was soll ich zum heutigen Tag sagen...Das Fanes hat eine Horstlink-Schraube weniger Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Loctite nicht sparsam sein



Na zumindest passiert so was net bloß mir, auch wenn mein Link keinen Horst hat  



OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

Na schu ... Da hatt ich genau an dich und deine Schraube gedacht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2013)

dacht ich mir scho


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2013)

so...und von mir wieder die wochenend-frage: wer, wo, was? 

obwohl, des "was" kann ich mir sparen...


(nur hab diesmal mein auto an meine zwei mädels weitergegeben...)


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

hmm ... hättest früher was gesagt  hab mich jetz im kopf scho auf saalbach eingeschossen. aber fallst bayerwald willst ... evtl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2013)

oha-jetzt hätt ich fast nicht mehr reingschaut

notfalls wär ich mit dem zug nach rawertz und hätt kösseine gmacht. Aber bayerwald mit dir wär ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

ich hab dir ne sms gesendet ... aber die liest anscheinend ja immer net  jetz is es scho arg spät umzuplanen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2013)

doch-hab ich-gleich nachdem ich #7843  ins netz gesetzt hab.
ich hatt' da so ein gefühl...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

hehe ... da wars zu spät

wär schön wenn mer mal fahren würden ... aber args ...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2013)

Jaja, die Sache mit dem Plan 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2013)

oh neiiin!!!
jap-wär wirklich schön! wirst lachen-sogar die fanny sagt ich soll mich jetzt zusammenreissen und endlich mit dir fahren!  
aber die einschläge rücken näher! das nächste mal klappts! bis september darfs aber nicht dauern...


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

kannst ja mit nach saalbach fahrn 

und ja ... die Sache mitm plan  net so einfach


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juli 2013)

ich schlaf mal drüber  wenn dann wärs die Hirschensteinrunde  https://www.dropbox.com/s/pltctbzzim1cu8a/2013-05-15-Hirschenstein_Standard.jpg

was meinst?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2013)

schlaf mal drüber-ich steh mal rechtzeitig auf...ich bin aber natürlich auch weder beleidigt oder bös' wenn nicht

trotz allem kannst gern bescheid geben, solltest unter der woche mal wieder da hinte' starten. evtl kann ich mich freischaufeln...


(ich kann mich übrigens sehr gut dran erinnern, dass der jörg die tour auch gern mal gesehn hätt des klingt doch generell mal nach nem @ohl-abenteuer inklusive stefan und andi, oder nicht?)


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> schlaf mal drüber-ich steh mal rechtzeitig auf...ich bin aber natürlich auch weder beleidigt oder bös' wenn nicht
> 
> trotz allem kannst gern bescheid geben, solltest unter der woche mal wieder da hinte' starten. evtl kann ich mich freischaufeln...



Du bekommst Hirschensteinrundefahrverbot  Die schaut so aus als ab wir die im August nachholen können, wennmer alle beide Zeit haben 
Der Otti muß nur sagen, an welchem WoEnd es paßt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2013)

Is mir net leicht gefallen ... Saalbach




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Is mir net leicht gefallen ... Saalbach



kein problem-es wär jetzt auch fast zu einfach gewsen viel spaß!!


 @Jörg: hey des is gemein, am schluss bin ich wieder schuld aber ich merk mir "irgendwann im august" vor und "beantrag des schon mal, hehehe


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du bekommst Hirschensteinrundefahrverbot  Die schaut so aus als ab wir die im August nachholen können, wennmer alle beide Zeit haben
> Der Otti muß nur sagen, an welchem WoEnd es paßt
> 
> G.



Wär net schlecht wenn ich dann auch zeit hätt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wär net schlecht wenn ich dann auch zeit hätt



Wäre sogar optimal

Sind heut nommal die komplette Runde Gänskopf gefahren, aber von unten Mellmorsel/ Ahornb/RoterF/Gänsk und dann nach der Gänskopf über den Brunnenweg nach Fichtlberg nommal zum Oko. Das ist dann wohl die Topvariante mit dem Brunnenweg 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß net ob ich das Glauben kann  oder ihr seid immer nur faul wenn ich dabei bin 

Hirschenstein is nix für faule  und leider eher nix fürs WE, da man da Pech mit Wanderern haben kann


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob ich das Glauben kann  oder ihr seid immer nur faul wenn ich dabei bin
> 
> Hirschenstein is nix für faule  und leider eher nix fürs WE, da man da Pech mit Wanderern haben kann



Dann müssmer den Steinwaldverplanbur halt unter der Woche reaktivieren. Aber es gibt wohl auch genug anderes dort im BayWald...du kennst dich ja aus

Ja, waren heute etwas schneller unterwegs Aber speziell für die Tour, besonders wegen dem Waagrechten nach Fichtlberg, kauf ich mir mal extra ein 29er Krass wie toll man das verbinden kann mit dem Brunnentrail wenn man nicht zum Bayreuther Haus zurückzugurken muß.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann müssmer den Steinwaldverplanbur halt unter der Woche reaktivieren.
> 
> G.



sag ich doch!!

was'z ner immer habt's


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juli 2013)

Dabei hab ich doch zum Jörg gesagt, dass im August unter der Woche bei mir net geht  

Deerstone Feierabendtour mit Lampe würd gehen  und hab ich auch scho gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2013)

Das werden wir schon hinbekommen

Na, Alpduez hat mal wieder gezeigt welchen Durchmesser Laufräder an MTBs haben müssen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na, Alpduez hat mal wieder gezeigt welchen Durchmesser Laufräder an MTBs haben müssen
> 
> G.


 
hehe und das sogar auf viel zu schmalen mavic felgen ... noch schlimmer systemlaufrädern ... mann das kann doch gar net gehen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Minus plus minus ist ja plus...drum heben sich 2 Dinge die nicht gehen ja wieder auf

Erstmal ein kleiner unschöner Blick auf den KösserHWeg












G.


----------



## folienmaster (17. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Minus plus minus ist ja plus...drum heben sich 2 Dinge die nicht gehen ja wieder auf
> 
> Erstmal ein kleiner unschöner Blick auf den KösserHWeg
> 
> ...



Du sollst doch net immer mit dem Harvester fahren! 

Schön ist was anderes!


----------



## Speci007 (17. Juli 2013)

Die machen alles kaputt mit dene Bergradl


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Gestern wars ja schon recht dunkel und man hat kaum mehr was gesehen, drum seh ich jetzt erst auf dem zweiten Bild das da kein einziger Stein mehr auf dem Boden ist

G.


----------



## Landus (17. Juli 2013)

Tjaja, keine Steine mehr, dafür Äste Hat letzte woche schon so ausgeschaut...

Damit ist wohl der "KKT" auch blockiert oder? Hast den mal angeschaut?

Die Bilder sollte man mal an gewisse Ämter schicken, des kann doch net sein oder? Genau der selbe Mist wie letztes Jahr am Püttner, oder vor ein paar Monaten am Haberstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Tjaja, keine Steine mehr, dafür Äste Hat letzte woche schon so ausgeschaut...
> 
> Damit ist wohl der "KKT" auch blockiert oder? Hast den mal angeschaut?
> 
> Die Bilder sollte man mal an gewisse Ämter schicken, des kann doch net sein oder? Genau der selbe Mist wie letztes Jahr am Püttner, oder vor ein paar Monaten am Haberstein



Ne war schon zu dunkel um da hochzuschauen..mußten weiter.
Naja, Haberstein ist ja der gleiche Weg...und die Liste ließe sich wohl recht weit verlängern
Können ja nur froh sein das es so trocken ist zur Zeit.

G.


----------



## Landus (17. Juli 2013)

Richtich. Nunja, ich werd mir den KKT dann mal anschauen, vielleicht isses ja nicht schlimm...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

So jetzt ein paar Bilder von unserer H-Wegtortour Sind, wer sie wiederholen will, zum Schluß doch 55,7km geworden, anstatt der 46km die in der Karte stehen...und 1602 Hm´s

Der Startpunkt Schwarzenbach Rathaus.






Danach kommt mit ein wenig Teer und etwas Singletrail, auf dem katastrophal ausgeschilderten H-Weg, der erste kleine Berg...der Hallerstein.






Darauf folgt ein uuuunendlicher Singletrail, leider bergauf, zum kleinen Waldstein.






...und weeeestenltich weiter entfernt als vermutet, auf einem laaaangen ebenen Singletrail der große Waldstein.






Um dann endlich zur ersten Abfahrt, mit drauffolgener Eispaus, an den Weissenstätter See zu kommen






Dann ist erstmal Schluß mit lustig, bis man am Kreuzturm vorbei....






...endlich den Rudolfsttein erreicht hat...puhh.






Dann beginnt das Felsengucken über die Drei Brüder....






...und dem Amboß vorbei....






...endlich hoch auf den höchsten Punkter der Tour...doppelpuhh.






Jetzt schnell das übliche Trailgeplänkel am Nußhardt vorbei






Eeeeendlich zum Seehaus Nahrung aufnehmen






Jetzt der üblich Trailspaß........und rauf zur Fichtlplatte.






Jetzt wieder runterflowtrailn und am Prinzenfelsen vorbei....






....hoch zur Matze.






Noch ein Blick zum Fastzeil rüber....






...und rein in den schnellsten Streckenabschnitt, fast 70kmh, über den Wurmlohpass....






...rauf auf den Sogutwiezielberg Kösseine






Da begann das zeitlich schludern, bei Essen und Bier etwas die Zeit überbeansprucht....und dann noch ein 650B Fremdplatten, der behoben werden mußte, so das es etwas dunkel wurde...plötzlich

Am kleinen Haberstein hat dann die Kamera etwas laaaang belichten müssen...in meinen Händen






...und am GroßenHaberstein ging garnichts mehr






Danach sind wir noch eine halbe Stunde in Wunsiedel rumgefahren um den H-Weg nach dem Stadtweiher weiter auszumachen und um 22:06 waren wir tatsächlich am Ziel






Also für Felsenfreunde ein absolutes muß

G.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2013)

Man könnte fast meinen Du wärst das erste mal den H-Weg komplett gefahren


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juli 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen Du wärst das erste mal den H-Weg komplett gefahren



Freiwillig macht doch das kein Mensch zweimal Da wären ja dann noch N-Weg, W-Weg oder M-Weg auf der Liste...und diese Finnland oder Norwegerfahnenwege...oder ists Schweden

G.


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2013)

Die Schwedisch-Ukraininsch markierte ist eher was für 2 Tage. Sind doch ca 180km gewesen


----------



## LB Stefan (18. Juli 2013)

Glaub Q weg wär auch schön. Oder bist den schon am Stück abgefahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2013)

Der Franz ist scheinbar schon jeden Weg gefahren 

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Juli 2013)

55 KM 1600HM

Sauber


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> 55 KM 1600HM
> 
> Sauber



Ja war super trocken, drum wars recht sauber

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (21. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja war super trocken, drum wars recht sauber
> 
> G.



Gut fürs Nici


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2013)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Gut fürs Nici



Das heißt Nucli 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

Hätte vll noch irgendwer ne Feder in 400x2,5" für meinen Vivid rumfliegen?
Also mit 38mm Innendurchmesser...

Fürn Ersatzdämpfer muss es net unbedingt a neue Feder sein


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hätte vll noch irgendwer ne Feder in 400x2,5" für meinen Vivid rumfliegen?
> Also mit 38mm Innendurchmesser...
> 
> Fürn Ersatzdämpfer muss es net unbedingt a neue Feder sein



Verdammt ich hatte eine, hab aber letztens vergenssen das Fenster zuzunmachen....

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt ich hatte eine, hab aber letztens vergenssen das Fenster zuzunmachen....
> 
> G.




Ja so a Scheiß aber auch...
Zieht ganz schee bei euch do obn am Berch


----------



## franzam (23. Juli 2013)

Ich schau mal morgen in die Werkstatt, vll hab ich was


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So jetzt ein paar Bilder von unserer H-Wegtortour Sind, wer sie wiederholen will, zum Schluß doch 55,7km geworden, anstatt der 46km die in der Karte stehen...und 1602 Hm´s
> 
> Dann ist erstmal Schluß mit lustig, bis man am Kreuzturm vorbei....
> 
> ...



Oberaffen-Schöne Tour !
Auch wenns Kreuzfelsen und nicht Kreuzturm heisst 

A bisserl vermiss ich den Fichtel Granit schon, hier im Frankenjura.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Oberaffen-Schöne Tour !
> Auch wenns Kreuzfelsen und nicht Kreuzturm heisst
> 
> A bisserl vermiss ich den Fichtel Granit schon, hier im Frankenjura.
> ...



Ne des heißt schon Kreuzturm. Deine Informationsquelle war eindeutig uneinheimisch...wahrscheinlich Wickipedia

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (25. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne des heißt schon Kreuzturm. Deine Informationsquelle war eindeutig uneinheimisch...wahrscheinlich Wickipedia
> 
> G.



Nix Wikipedia, vielleicht hängts auch davon ab ob man links oder rechts an der Grenze zur Oberpfalz aufgewachsen ist. 

In Bigri war das schon immer der Kreuzfelsen. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2013)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Nix Wikipedia, vielleicht hängts auch davon ab ob man links oder rechts an der Grenze zur Oberpfalz aufgewachsen ist.
> 
> In Bigri war das schon immer der Kreuzfelsen.
> 
> ...



Blablublublub....das ist schon immer der Kreuzturm
Wenn ich jetzt net so faul wäre, dann würde ich ja ein Bild aus den 2 Büchern machen, die direkt hier neben liegen...wo der richtige Name Kreuzturm unter den Bildern steht 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Juli 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Blablublublub....das ist schon immer der Kreuzturm
> Wenn ich jetzt net so faul wäre, dann würde ich ja ein Bild aus den 2 Büchern machen, die direkt hier neben liegen...wo der richtige Name Kreuzturm unter den Bildern steht
> 
> G.



Kann schon sein, bin aber in knapp 40 Jahren Bigri noch nie auf dem Kreuzturm gewesen, dafür viele, viele male auf dem Kreuzfelsen.

Von daher passt das schon mit dem Kreuzfelsen (Zumindest für Locals aus Bigri, Weissenstadt und Fichtelberg), unabhängig davon was in den Büchern steht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## RadTotal (30. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,

hätte da mal eine Frage an die Locals...
Ich bin im Netz auf diese Touren hier gestoßen. Sind da ein paar schöne Trails dabei oder zum großen Teil nur Forstautobahnen? Eventuell irgendeine von den sechs besonders empfehlenswert oder am besten gleich nach was anderen ausschau halten.
Eure H-Route sieht schon ziemlich interessant aus. So was mit identischen Start- und Zielpunkt wäre schon top! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

Hmmh...ich hab mir ja jetzt die Karten mal angeschaut. Ich glaub die fahren ausschließlich Fortsstraße...rauf und runter. Da ist glaub ich kein einziger Trail eingezeichnet...und das was mal Trail wäre ist wohl eher zum Tragen...wenn ich mir den Abstecher auf die Hohe Matze anschau.

Kauf dir ne Fritschkarte, schau wie du am leichtesten den Berg rauf kommst und wo du am längsten den Berg auf nem Trail runterfährst. So gesehen sind alle Trails gut, also viel falsch machen kannst du net

G.


----------



## RadTotal (30. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Info! 
Ist also ähnlich wie hier im Kronacher Raum...da führen die ausgeschilderten "MTB-Strecken" auch knapp an den schönen Trails vorbei und verlaufen stattdessen auf den Forstwegen. 

Dann werd ich mir mal die Karte fürs Fichtelgebirge besorgen!

Vielen Dank & Gruß!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> Ist also ähnlich wie hier im Kronacher Raum...da führen die ausgeschilderten "MTB-Strecken" auch knapp an den schönen Trails vorbei und verlaufen stattdessen auf den Forstwegen.
> 
> Dann werd ich mir mal die Karte fürs Fichtelgebirge besorgen!
> ...





G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2013)

der eman war in pila und meinte die edc dh strecke wäre ihm langsam zu krass. ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, nur weil da mal so ein kleiner absatz drin ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2013)

Der Eman wird halt auch älter  

G.


----------



## folienmaster (5. August 2013)

Wofür gibts den a Leiter!  bzw.

für mich  is des a Tragepassage!


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2013)

ob du da mit dem rad in der hand runter klettern möchtest?
in dem helmvideo von der siegentaler sieht das gar nicht so schlimm aus.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. August 2013)

samstag wer bock auf ne runde daheim?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. August 2013)

eman: von heut früh-jap, hab zeit!
morgen-überleg auch, ob ich heimfahr...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

Hängt bei mir von der Arbeit ab...wenn ich heut...morgen Früh heimkomm. Aber will auf jedenfall düsen 
Wenn morgen alle Zeit haben, dann könntmer ja die Geburtstagsausfahrt nachholen, dann seht ihr wieder mal ein paar neue Trails...und es ist natürlich Kaffee und Pizza frei 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

Der Andy hätte auch Zeit 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> eman: von heut früh-jap, hab zeit!
> morgen-überleg auch, ob ich heimfahr...



Wäre natürlich mal ultracool wenn du auch da wärst 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. August 2013)

yeahhh fahr ma a schönes Ründchen morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. August 2013)

na, des hört sich doch gut an. wieso eigentlich nachholen? is des des letzte mal ausgefallen? vom andi? oder hast du auch schon wieder geburtstag ghabt? ach so, und: is des die mega-fichtelgebirgs-tour?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. August 2013)

also bis ich meinen kommentar ab geb, habt ihr schon drei comments und ne PN geschrieben...tztz.

also ausgmacht! yeah, yeah!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na, des hört sich doch gut an. wieso eigentlich nachholen? is des des letzte mal ausgefallen? vom andi? oder hast du auch schon wieder geburtstag ghabt? ach so, und: is des die mega-fichtelgebirgs-tour?



Na seit April war ja nie wer da, wo alle gleichzeitig Ze,t hatten und dazu noch das Wetter mitzuspielen scheint

G.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hängt bei mir von der Arbeit ab...wenn ich heut...morgen Früh heimkomm. Aber will auf jedenfall düsen
> Wenn morgen alle Zeit haben, dann könntmer ja die Geburtstagsausfahrt nachholen, dann seht ihr wieder mal ein paar neue Trails...und es ist natürlich Kaffee und Pizza frei
> 
> G.



Blabla... ich hab wieder zuviel Arbeit


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Blabla... ich hab wieder zuviel Arbeit



Na die Arbeit wird jetzt wohl deine geringste Arbeit sein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2013)

Ich hab ein Bild vom Eman als Kind gefunden 








G.


----------



## folienmaster (10. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Bild vom Eman als Kind gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für was son Opa gut is!


----------



## Landus (11. August 2013)

Ohweh, da denkt man an nix schlimmes, will nur in Ruhe nen Kaffee trinken, und plötzlich werden die Sehnerven mit der neuen "Cube-Hybrid-Revolution" konfrontiert. Völlig unvorbereitet kann sowas schon ein Schock sein 

Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass es einfach nur ein Stereo mit Boschmotor ist. Haibike bietet sowas schon länger an, bei Cube ist es natürlich gleich eine "Hybrid-Revolution of E-Bikes" 





Hab dann die einzige Person der Gruppe, die versucht hat, die Treppe runterzufahren, freundlich aber bestimmt darauf hingewiesen, nicht mit dem Bosch-Geschwür an der Kante hängenzubleiben


----------



## Speci007 (11. August 2013)

Sieht aus, als hätte das Altersheim einen Ausflug gemacht.
Ist doch schön für die alten Leutchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (11. August 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass solche Tröten dann auf Trails rumtuckern, wo sie vorher niemals hingekommen wären, ohne Bosch-Be*******rkasten


----------



## Themeankitty (11. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAj26rVWK14"]Hah gay! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## speedy_j (11. August 2013)

nicht so vorlaut wegen den ebikes, der jörg und andi kommen auch langsam in die zielgruppe vom alter her gesehen. 


habt ihr eigentlich den startturm gesehen? bei uns würde das sofort die baubehörde auf den plan rufen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/66453699"]Lines of Lofoten on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Maxed (11. August 2013)

Naja wenigstens hat einer versucht die Treppe zu fahren, das wir Sie nicht mögen haben Sie schon mitbekommen denk ich mal


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2013)

Hmmm ganz schön erschrocken heut als sich der Schlauch von mein VR mit nen lauten Kawummm verabschiedet hat....


----------



## Landus (11. August 2013)

Läck, wieviel hundert Bar hast denn da reingepumpt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (11. August 2013)

Bestimmt a Materialfehler,  der Fahrer zu schwer

Oder a getarnter Latexschlauch!


----------



## folienmaster (11. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Ohweh, da denkt man an nix schlimmes, will nur in Ruhe nen Kaffee trinken, und plötzlich werden die Sehnerven mit der neuen "Cube-Hybrid-Revolution" konfrontiert. Völlig unvorbereitet kann sowas schon ein Schock sein
> 
> Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass es einfach nur ein Stereo mit Boschmotor ist. Haibike bietet sowas schon länger an, bei Cube ist es natürlich gleich eine "Hybrid-Revolution of E-Bikes"
> 
> ...



Muesster halt um Waldershof an Zaun ziegn! Dann kuma sa net naus! 

Oder ham die scho a Aussenstelle in Rabatz!?


----------



## LB Stefan (11. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Läck, wieviel hundert Bar hast denn da reingepumpt?



Genau 1,85 bar. War im Vorderrad drin... 

Schätze ich hab den Schlauch zwischen Mantel und Felge eingeklemmt... 
Aber der Knall den des gegeben hat war schon nicht schlecht....


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Oh mei oh mei, was man hier schon wieder alles sieht

G.


----------



## folienmaster (12. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei oh mei, was man hier schon wieder alles sieht
> 
> G.



Vom Gewicht her könnte eines deiner Mtb´s ja mit dem ebike mithalten.


----------



## Landus (12. August 2013)

Anstelle des Bosch-Kastens hätte man da auch prima ein Pinion anbringen können  wär warscheinlich auch noch leichter...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Anstelle des Bosch-Kastens hätte man da auch prima ein Pinion anbringen können  wär warscheinlich auch noch leichter...





G.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Anstelle des Bosch-Kastens hätte man da auch prima ein Pinion anbringen können  wär warscheinlich auch noch leichter...



Aber des is doch net Pussytauglich...

Da muss ma ja trotzdem selber Treten...

So richtich die Worscht vom Teller ziehn tut der Bosch aber a net...


Gruß Sven - der auf die leichte 12 Gang Pinion wartet


----------



## Landus (12. August 2013)

> Gruß Sven - der auf die leichte 12 Gang Pinion wartet



Ahaaa, ist das das, was der Jü mit einem "Abfahrtstauglichen Pinion" gemeint hat? Hast du geheime Informationen?


----------



## Dampfsti (12. August 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Ahaaa, ist das das, was der Jü mit einem "Abfahrtstauglichen Pinion" gemeint hat? Hast du geheime Informationen?



Nein, geheime Infos hab ich auch keine, nur irgendwo ein Gerücht augeschnappt dass es sowas irgendwann mal geben soll oder könnte...
Und natürlich wünsch ich mir das es eins gibt 
Dann fahr ich wenigstens net mehr dauernd meine Schaltwerke krumm beim rumtrialn in schlecht begehbarem Geläuf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2013)

Ich hab letztens eins probegefahren...hmmh...oder....moment...ne sorry war ein anderes Pralleluniversum....aber geht echt gut.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. August 2013)

Soderla, nachdem ich mich jetzt langsam vom Wochenende erholt habe und wieder schreiben kann: Seeeehr schöne Touren die wir da gemacht haben!! Seeeehr gute Leute, die ich da kenne

zur Bayerwaldtour: ein MUSS!! Wir müssen das unbedingt auf die Reihe kriegen und uns da unten zusammenrauffen. Da gibt's keine Worte-einfach nur MACHEN!! Bleibt unvergesslich! Da zehrt man davon!
Und das bergauf is nach den ersten paar Tiefenmetern vergessen!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> zur Bayerwaldtour: ein MUSS!! Wir müssen das unbedingt auf die Reihe kriegen und uns da unten zusammenrauffen. Da gibt's keine Worte-einfach nur MACHEN!! Bleibt unvergesslich! Da zehrt man davon!
> Und das bergauf is nach den ersten paar Tiefenmetern vergessen!



Hört sich gut an

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. August 2013)

@LB Jörg freitach werd wohl nix bei mir... Zu viel arbeit...

Die und die nächste woch noch, dann 2 wochn Urlaub...:-D


----------



## OLB EMan (16. August 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Soderla, nachdem ich mich jetzt langsam vom Wochenende erholt habe und wieder schreiben kann: Seeeehr schöne Touren die wir da gemacht haben!! Seeeehr gute Leute, die ich da kenne
> 
> zur Bayerwaldtour: ein MUSS!! Wir müssen das unbedingt auf die Reihe kriegen und uns da unten zusammenrauffen. Da gibt's keine Worte-einfach nur MACHEN!! Bleibt unvergesslich! Da zehrt man davon!
> Und das bergauf is nach den ersten paar Tiefenmetern vergessen!


 
hehe ... ja dem gibt's nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## S P (24. August 2013)

Vorschlag für's Foto der Woche




Bitte kräftig voten


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. August 2013)

@ohl bzw. Koalition der Willigen: gibt es denn schon eine konkrete Raum/Zeit-Planung für kommende Woche?


----------



## OLB EMan (27. August 2013)

hmm die Raumzeit is chaotisch gekrümmt und damit nicht planbar  ...

morgen bock auf radlfahrn? hehe weiß das es a weng spät is das zu fragen

ne sehr schöne tour im bayerwald vom samstag ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. August 2013)

bock ja-hab's aber erst heut um fünfe gelesen...und war da immer noch nicht aus der arbeit raus. die dreh jetzt alle völlig durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. August 2013)

hehe ... na wennst morgen bock hast  ... seid ihr schon dabei die Sache zu klären?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

Na ihr Gardaseeler, viel Spaß euch da unten auf jedenfall

Hab mir heut mal die Kinderschanze vorgenommen





G.


----------



## folienmaster (29. August 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na ihr Gardaseeler, viel Spaß euch da unten auf jedenfall
> 
> Hab mir heut mal die Kinderschanze vorgenommen
> 
> ...



Wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. August 2013)

....endlich konvertiert.




G.


----------



## sepalot (29. August 2013)

topp


----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2013)

was haben die punktrichter gesagt; so haltung, landung etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (30. August 2013)

Hast du die nebendran auch probiert!?


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2013)

Ich wart erstmal bis die 40m Schanze fertig ist 

G.


----------



## folienmaster (30. August 2013)

Flugschanze ist nich geplant oder?!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2013)

ne ... im Fichtelgebirge macht man doch immer nur halbe Sachen


----------



## LB Jörg (31. August 2013)

Aber das machen sie immer ganz...

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (1. September 2013)

Von mir aus auch viel Spaß an die paar gardaseehansalas


----------



## OLB EMan (1. September 2013)




----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal schnell noch n paar Foddos in mei Album gladn und promt steht wieder eins zur Wahl des FdT  

Der @S P macht einfach geile Bilder...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. September 2013)

Thread tot?

Jörg, muss man sich Sorgen machen, wenn man lange nichts mehr von Dir hört?
Gibt schliesslich noch ein paar Ecken im Fichtelgebirge wo einen so schnell keiner findet, wenn dort eine Erstbefahrung mal nicht hinhaut...?!


----------



## OLB EMan (23. September 2013)

tot ... scheint so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. September 2013)

Ne, bin schon noch am Leben...nur mein Handgelenk macht volle Kanne Probleme seit 3 Tagen 
Werd dann auch mal wieder mit meinem Bärenklausrucksack losziehen 

G.


----------



## folienmaster (23. September 2013)

Es lebt noch!  

Erst mal gute Besserung! 

Des is des Alter, vom Gewicht kanns ja nicht kommen! 

Mei Doc schiebts imma auf mei Gwicht! 

Oder hast jetzt doch ne Flugschanze entdeckt?


----------



## franzam (25. September 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, bin schon noch am Leben...nur mein Handgelenk macht volle Kanne Probleme seit 3 Tagen
> Werd dann auch mal wieder mit meinem Bärenklausrucksack losziehen
> 
> G.



Gute Besserung 

wer ist übrigens Bärenklaus?


----------



## LB Stefan (25. September 2013)

Ja ja da bärenklaus mit sein Speiseeis


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. September 2013)

@eman: bin heut den ganzen tag im bayerischen wald mit kollegen unterwegs. so ein "beschnupper und kennenlern-tag", drum werd ich morgen auf familie machen (müssen)

wenn's vorher schon schwierig war mit mir-dann isss jetzt...oh mei!


----------



## OLB EMan (28. September 2013)

Hehe ... Passt scho


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Oktober 2013)

@Landus @Themeankitty @LB Jörg und @ alle annern

Was gehtn morgen im Fichtel District??

Ausser Bier trinken bei der Kösseine Neueröffnung


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja moing Namittach könnt ma a scheine Kösser runden Drehen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2013)

Weiß immernoch nichts genaues, außer das man auf jedenfall warme Klamotten anziehen sollte.
Im Schatten und bei auf den Körper sich zubewegender Luft wirds schon echt grenzwertig

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (2. Oktober 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ach ja moing Namittach könnt ma a scheine Kösser runden Drehen



Kennt ma machn...
Ich wer moing evtl. mal widda Haarteil fohrn



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weiß immernoch nichts genaues, außer das man auf jedenfall warme Klamotten anziehen sollte.
> Im Schatten und bei auf den Körper sich zubewegender Luft wirds schon echt grenzwertig
> 
> G.



Ja des is eh glor...
Is ja nimmer Sommer...

Vll bin ich moing Vormittag scho mal am OKO weng rumschbilln...
Je nachdem wie lang heut der Abend is...

Rufst mich halt an wennst was weißt...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Rufst mich halt an wennst was weißt...



Glaub es wird sich heute noch kristallisieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2013)

war das koesseinehaus wohl geschlossen die letzte zeit? habens wohl nen neuer wirt gefunden, der das machen will


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Oktober 2013)

Jupp haben sie wohl... 
Hab aber a noch keine wirklichen Infos dazu... 
Morgen wissen wir mehr


----------



## Landus (3. Oktober 2013)

Soderle, wir werden jetzt dann mal richtung Kösser aufbrechen. Hoffentlich gibts gescheiten Kaffee & Kuchen 

@ Dampfsti: Hardtail ist ne gute Idee, da werd ich mich heute auch mal schön durchrütteln lassen, soll ja die Gelenke lockern

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja, mal sehn


----------



## Landus (3. Oktober 2013)

Schön wars, nur die Frau, die mir auf der Treppe ein nettes "A****loch" an den Kopf geworfen hat, hätte nicht sein müssen  Komische Leute gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Schön wars, nur die Frau, die mir auf der Treppe ein nettes "A****loch" an den Kopf geworfen hat, hätte nicht sein müssen  Komische Leute gibts



Da fehlt eindeutig das "Sie"! 

Ich habe nur freundliche Wanderer getroffen!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Oktober 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Schön wars, nur die Frau, die mir auf der Treppe ein nettes "A****loch" an den Kopf geworfen hat, hätte nicht sein müssen  Komische Leute gibts



Warst wohl noch mit den Gedanken bei den Bedienungen und hast wen auf der Treppe übersehen  

G.


----------



## Landus (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte noch den Alleinunterhalter im Kopf  Trololololo, bis die Ohren bluten

Ne also die war schon ganz schön daneben.


----------



## folienmaster (3. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, hatte da ein Auto mit Ho Kennzeichen und Beschriftung Alleinunterhalter gesehn. Deswegen war die Bedienung so oft rauchen! 

Da war ja Heute eh alles auf die Beine was laufen konnte inkl. Meinereiner.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich war anscheinend noch mit den Gedanken bei den Bedienungen als ich mir mei Schaltauge rausgrissn hab...

Singlespeeden kost ganzschee Körner muss ich sagen 
Aber mal wieder um a Erfahrung reicher...

Glaub aber as nächste mal wenn flotteres Bergab auf dem Plan steht nehm ich wieder as Sofa 

Schee wors trotzdem


----------



## Speci007 (4. Oktober 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/244234-thule-fahrradtrager-thule-fur-anhangerkupplung


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Singlespeeden kost ganzschee Körner muss ich sagen
> Aber mal wieder um a Erfahrung reicher...


 
hehe ... war noch nie mit SSp auf der kösseine ... müsst ich das SSp ja fast mal mit hoch nehmen zum probieren  
oben raus vermutlich sehr hart das ganze


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2013)

Zumindest auf die Kösseine rauf hatte er noch was zu schalten. Er hat sichs direkt beim Losfahren am Kösseinehaus abgerissen
Aber ich glaub der Anstieg von der Louisenburg zum Püttner reicht schoh mit SS 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2013)

Glaub der Eman hat heut Burzeltag!


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Oktober 2013)

Von mir auch alles Gute !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Oktober 2013)

na bin am WE mal wieder im Lande  .... deshalb wird das wetter schlecht


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Oktober 2013)

Heut oder morgen wer radlfahrn? Steht am okopf noch was fahrbares? War ewig nimmer mit federweg dort 

Bin im Moment nach dem Wetterumschwung irgendwie net so voll motiviert ...


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Oktober 2013)

Schee wors heit!!!

Nochmal danke an @OLB EMan für die Worscht


----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt locken se scho die Flachländer mit ner Worscht ins Fichtelgebirge!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Rasante Weg war schon mal wieder schön....aber der Rückweg(die haben den Kotzsmilie rausgenommen)

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Rasante Weg war schon mal wieder schön....aber der Rückweg(die haben den Kotzsmilie rausgenommen)
> 
> G.



Joo der war eigentlich net schlecht, der Rückweg weniger...
am besten wars kurz nach der ersten Einfahrt  

War heut ne "Bock auf Ballern" Ausfahrt 

Das mit dem Kotzsmiley musste ich vorhin auch feststellen...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2013)

So, endlich Ordnung in den Werkzeugwirrwarboxen durch meinen neuen Autoradwerkzeugablagebehälter







G.


----------



## lowfat (17. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Teil des Bildes hat auch seinen Reiz:


----------



## folienmaster (17. Oktober 2013)

lowfat schrieb:


> Dieser Teil des Bildes hat auch seinen Reiz:



Gefüllt eventuell!   

Aber so war der LB Jörg schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2013)

Das sind übriegens keine Chips, sondern Eierplätzchen

G.


----------



## lowfat (17. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sind übriegens keine Chips, sondern Eierplätzchen
> 
> G.


na also, ausgewogene Ernährung


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin mal wieder in der Heimat. Hat morgen Wer Lust auf steinwald Oder kosseine?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2013)

Hättest doch schon heut bescheid gegeben. Haben eine Tour gefahren die für dich auf den Leib geschnitten gewesen wäre 
Burgstein, Pütner, Geheimtrail, KK-Trail, H-Weg und Trö-Trail und alles im richtigen Komodmodus rauf + längerer Kösseineaufenthalt und obwohl erst um 13 Uhr los, dennoch noch bei richtiger Sonnenhelligkeit heimgekommen. Kanns selber kaum glauben
Für morgen gibts noch keinen Plan...

G.


----------



## Klabauterman (19. Oktober 2013)

Mist.... heut War aber auch Katertag und reifenwechseltag bei mir. Mal das Wetter abwarten, werd aber wohl morgen in weiden die trails mal abklappern


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2013)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> Mist.... heut War aber auch Katertag und reifenwechseltag bei mir. Mal das Wetter abwarten, werd aber wohl morgen in weiden die trails mal abklappern



Deswegwegen war ja heute Pflichtradtag und alles Andere mußte liegenbleiben
Morgens solls net so schön werden, da kann man dann so Zwangsmüll erledigen...oder Karten spielen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Oktober 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Burgstein, Pütner, Geheimtrail, KK-Trail, H-Weg und Trö-Trail und alles im richtigen Komodmodus rauf + längerer Kösseineaufenthalt und obwohl erst um 13 Uhr los, dennoch noch bei richtiger Sonnenhelligkeit heimgekommen. Kanns selber kaum glauben
> 
> 
> G.



 und ich hab noch überlegt, ob ich mich losreissen kann und heimfahr...aber hört sich gut an!


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Oktober 2013)

habs am WE irgendwie verpasst dich zu fragen ob du bock hast ...

warn samstag auf hirschensteinrunde und sonntag triefenried gk Deggendorf 

epischer Donau- und Alpenblick vom hirschenstein aus


----------



## Dampfsti (21. Oktober 2013)

Hammer Bildla!!!!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> habs am WE irgendwie verpasst dich zu fragen ob du bock hast ...
> 
> warn samstag auf hirschensteinrunde und sonntag triefenried gk Deggendorf
> 
> epischer Donau- und Alpenblick vom hirschenstein aus



ich hätt sogar zeit gehabt-man glaubt es kaum. ich hab' aber bis um elf gebraucht um meine fanny davon zu überzeugen dass ich mal nen tag "frei" bekomm 

ausserdem geht mein handy nicht mehr muss mir da mal ein neues besorgen.

nichts desto trotz hab ich mich um elfe noch aufgemacht-und hab allein die DEG-Runde vom letzten Mal mit dir nachgefahren. Ich lach mich tot...sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht...ich dacht ich treff dich am lift.
musste mich aber übelst hetzen, bin im sonnenuntergang nach DEG runtergestochen. Sehr episch allerdings

wie kommst denn auf Triefenried???


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2013)

Na Mist, warn zwei Runden die für dich gepasst hätten da wir eh net schnell warn

Triefenried kommst mit der Waldbahn von plattling aus ... Sind dann nur 230hm zum Lift 

Na ohne Handy hätt ich dich ja eh net fragen können


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Oktober 2013)

Hirschenstein juckt natürlich schon noch.

jap handy-muss mich grad nur mit so dämlichem erwachsenen-kram rumstreiten. heizung kaputt, mieterhöhung, kein KiTa-Platz, auto am abkacken und bekloppte den ganzen tag...

ich versuch grad den sonntag zu bekommen...


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2013)

na dann bin ich froh das ich noch kind sein darf 

sonntag hmm ... weiß netmal ob ich da zeit hätt


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Oktober 2013)

samstag spicak ... speedy auch auch da 

sonntag evtl. geisskopf ...

nur fallst frei bekommen hast ... hehe


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Oktober 2013)

sollt'st as noch lesen: GK Tour oder park?

obwohl's wohl extrem wetter-abhängig wird, men man dem netz so glauben darf...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2013)

hmm eh zu spät ... bin aber eh angeschlagen (war heut irgendwie nen crashtestdummy in spicak ... war gar net mein tag) und weiß noch net ob ich morgen überhaupt fahre. das thema wetter kommt dazu.

plan war/ is 7:11 oder 8:01 zug ... dann triefenried gk deg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Oktober 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> plan war/ is 7:11 oder 8:01 zug ... dann triefenried gk deg



hehe ... wurde leicht nass 

daheim alles ok? wollt ne koesseinerunde drehen morgen


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2013)

Um mal im richtigen Thread zu bleiben. Warst gestern doch noch im Heimatland, haben nämlich gestern auch ne recht komische Runde gedreht
Na dann viel Spaß auf der Insel

G


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2013)

Bin gestern net gerollt ... Zu kalt 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bin gestern net gerollt ... Zu kalt
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Abgesehen das es net zu kalt war, ist zu kalt wenn es noch guuuut über Null Grad hat, ja mal sowas von keine Ausrede

Aber am nächsten Tag nach La Palma zu Fliegen hingegen schon

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2013)

War doch am Donnerstag scho epictrail hweg kaisertrail Püttner ... Da musst ich mir das schlechtere Wetter net antun 

Mal schauen wie das morgen geht mit nem leihradl  grad nen geilen Sonnenuntergang übern Meer gehabt 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (2. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber am nächsten Tag nach La Palma zu Fliegen hingegen schon
> 
> G.



hä?


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2013)

Wolltest wohl mit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

Das arme Leihrad Was haste denn für eins

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2013)

Heut nen Stereo HPC 650B  da wir bei ner anderen Bikestation (magicbike) sind 

Die nächsten Tage dann nen bergamont threesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

Eman + Carbon + 650b = oh mei Läßt sich aber bestimmt durchs fehlende Gewicht gut rumwerfen ...hast du ein 18 oder 16 Zoll?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2013)

18 zoll



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. November 2013)

aha!  viel spaß da unten drüben


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> 18 zoll
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kommst da mit deinen Beinen überhaupt auf den Boden...aber bist ja noch vom LaPierre gewohnt

Und was waren deine ersten Eindrücke?

G.


----------



## franzam (3. November 2013)

Auf den verblockteren Trails auf La Palma geht die Plastekiste ja gar nicht. Da ist doch das Tretlager viel zu tief..


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Auf den verblockteren Trails auf La Palma geht die Plastekiste ja gar nicht. Da ist doch das Tretlager viel zu tief..



Von dem Problem wollt ich erst garnicht anfangen zu reden  Besonders beim Eman, der hat ja noch die Angewohnheit bergab ständig reinzutreten 
Warscheinlich ist er schon irgendwie hängengeblieben und liegt in einer der zahlreichen Schluchten und wird gerade von irgend einem Rettungstrupp gesucht 
Warten wir mal ab ob er sich wieder hier meldet 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist er schon irgendwie hängengeblieben und liegt in einer der zahlreichen Schluchten und wird gerade von irgend einem Rettungstrupp gesucht



Jetzt tu mal net den Teufel an die Wand malen


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2013)

Keine Angst ... Leb scho noch 

Die ersten eindrücke waren ganz gut  tiefes tretlager is mir net wirklich negativ aufgefallen. 

Bergauf is das Ding ne Macht 

Zur Größe ... Schwer zu sagen ob der kleinere Rahmen besser wär ... Das Optimum für mich liegt vermutlich dazwischen

650b merkt mer positiv wie negativ 
Die Fox talas is Mist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Keine Angst ... Leb scho noch
> 
> Bergauf is das Ding ne Macht
> 
> ...




Zu Punkt 1...puhh Gott sei dank

Zu Punkt 2: Da haben sich ja dann zwei gefunden

Zu Punkt 3: Alter Hut


Und wie war der zweite Tag Carbon650er?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. November 2013)

Wir waren heut 1000 hm Speedwandern  nix bike 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wir waren heut 1000 hm Speedwandern  nix bike
> 
> ]



Fieber???

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. November 2013)

ne, der eman wird alt. 

wir waren am freitag aber auch mal zu fuß in den bergen. jetzt wo ich so nah wohne, habe ich das zumindest für dieses jahr abgehakt. sind aber auch von 9:30 bis 17:00 uhr unterwegs gewesen und hatten fast schon sorge, dass uns die dunkelheit einholt


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2013)

Das du mit der zeit und der Dunkelheit recht sorglos umgehst weiß ich mittlerweile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fieber???
> 
> G.



Ne ... Aber heut nochmal 700 hm + 3400 Tiefenmeter auf 650b 

Bergauf is das leichte stereo wirklich ne macht ... 650b war an einer Stelle sicherlich nen Vorteil und sonst net negativ  ... Enge Kurven sind gefühlt schwieriger

La Palma is scho ne geile Geschichte  








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das du mit der zeit und der Dunkelheit recht sorglos umgehst weiß ich mittlerweile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ach, die dunkelheit kann man beim wandern vernachlässigen, hätten sogar noch eine funzel dabei gehabt. aber daheim machen sich ja frau und kinder sorgen, wenn draußen die nacht herein bricht.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ne ... Aber heut nochmal 700 hm + 3400 Tiefenmeter auf 650b
> 
> Bergauf is das leichte stereo wirklich ne macht ... 650b war an einer Stelle sicherlich nen Vorteil und sonst net negativ  ... Enge Kurven sind gefühlt schwieriger
> 
> ...



Manno...hier regnets (zum Glück) die ganze Woche voll durch

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Manno...hier regnets (zum Glück) die ganze Woche voll durch
> 
> G.



Na, das nächste Mal kommst halt mit . 

Für'n Speedy is das hier nix... Der würd sich den ganzen Tag drüber aufregen was das shutteln kostet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na, das nächste Mal kommst halt mit .
> 
> Für'n Speedy is das hier nix... Der würd sich den ganzen Tag drüber aufregen was das shutteln kostet
> 
> ...



Jaja, der Speedy der alte Nörgler
Du machst je immer nur dann Shuttleurlaub wenn ich net dabei bin

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ach, die dunkelheit kann man beim wandern vernachlässigen, hätten sogar noch eine funzel dabei gehabt. aber daheim machen sich ja frau und kinder sorgen, wenn draußen die nacht herein bricht.



Na über das Thema diskutieren wir mal nimmer und ich hoffe für dich das du nie an mich denken wirst das ich recht gehabt hab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

Was meinst Du denn mit Shutteln? Den Berg rauf mit nem Bus, Rad im Gepäck?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

Mist sorry ... Ich wollt dir ne pm schreiben ... Wennst heut Abend nix von mir hörst, dann schreib mir eine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

passd scho, ich kann mir denken dass Dir auf LaPalma net grad langweilig is


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2013)

ich bin sparsam erzogen worden und wäge zwischen kosten und nutzen ab.... nun ja, meistens. 
was kostet denn da so der shuttletag?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

Brauchst gar net wissen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schu2000 (6. November 2013)

teurer als Vinschgau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich bin sparsam erzogen worden und wäge zwischen kosten und nutzen ab.... nun ja, meistens.
> was kostet denn da so der shuttletag?



Berge können zwar zu hoch sein, aber Shuttles nie zu teuer

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

schu2000 schrieb:


> teurer als Vinschgau?



Pro hm müsst ich mal rechnen  aber geht in die gleiche Richtung 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (6. November 2013)

wobei der eman die höhenmeter mit so einem leichten rad locker auch hoch kurbeln könnte. nur das traut er sich scheinbar nicht. was ja auch gut für uns ist, sonst wäre er noch todesfitter.


----------



## franzam (6. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wobei der eman die höhenmeter mit so einem leichten rad locker auch hoch kurbeln könnte. nur das traut er sich scheinbar nicht. was ja auch gut für uns ist, sonst wäre er noch todesfitter.



von 0 auf 2400 ist hart, auch auf la Palma...

und auch für eman


----------



## LB Jörg (6. November 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> von 0 auf 2400 ist hart, auch auf la Palma...
> 
> und auch für eman



Warum, oben wird doch die Luft dünner, da hat man keinen so hohen Luftwiderstand mehr der dagegenwirkt

G.


----------



## franzam (6. November 2013)

In meinen jungen Jahren war ich mal im Trainingslager dort, bei der Abfahrt auf 2400 war die Luft so dünn, dass sie bei 0° nicht mal mehr Reibungswärme erzeugt hat, brrr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

Warst net zufällig auch scho mal aufm Mond 

Plan da die nächste Tour hin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

Ab heut muss ich mit der Krücke fahrn 






Man ignoriere die Reifen  ... Aber gar net so übel das Ding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (6. November 2013)

endlich wieder 26" gell?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2013)

Ja 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2013)

Ohoh, aber die Reifen müssen sein. Mehr Gripp wäre ein Problem für die Felgen...bzw. die wenigen Speichen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2013)

Hmm ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hmm ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ist das kein 28 oder gar 24 Speichen LS...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2013)

Gripp is hier eher weniger nen prob da das Gestein griffig is und es in der Regel* trocken bleibt 












* außer der EMan is auf der Insel  (Sonntag war die Trockenheit ganz schön nass)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2013)

Hab zweimal gezählt ... Es wurden net mehr  -> 24 Speichen 

Na und eine im VR is heut gerissen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (7. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... 24 Speichen
> 
> Na und eine im VR is heut gerissen
> 
> ...



Du bremst zuviel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (7. November 2013)

Der Vorteil liegt doch klar auf der Hand! 

Können ja nur 24 Speichen kaputt gehen! 

-> kommt billiger als 32 oder 36  Speichen einzuspeichen!


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Du bremst zuviel!



Ne ... Brems gar nicht ... Und wenn dann richtig hart 

Das Arme radl tut mir auf den trails hier fast leid 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hab zweimal gezählt ... Es wurden net mehr  -> 24 Speichen
> 
> Na und eine im VR is heut gerissen
> 
> ...



Bei nur 24 ists ja net so schlimm 2 mal zu zählen
Das mit dem Reißen ist normal, da gibts zu dem LS schon ungafähr 1000 Beiträge im CarverICBThread.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. November 2013)

Hmm ... Was soll ich da sagen ... Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2013)

Oh mei, sollte kein Bier beim Internetten trinken...hab mal den völlig falschen Thread erwicht beim Posten

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11101591&postcount=537

G.


----------



## derwaaal (13. November 2013)

Moin EMan, wo bleiben Deine neuen Berichte?
Kein neus Fahrrad, Impressionen, Fotos, etc.? #

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2013)

na schee wars natürlich. bin jetz wieder daheim im mistwetter 

Touren:






Roquegipfel:





Roqueabfahrt ... teils anspruchsvolle 2400 hm bis zum Meer 





Ende der Roqueabfahrt


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2013)

G.


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2013)

warst denn auch mal im meer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich eher meehr weniger 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (15. November 2013)

das letzte Stück sieht aber steil aus  
Wie ist denn die Roqueabfahrt? Kann man das mit irgendwas in unserer Gegend vergleichen? ein Beispiel vom Tiergarten würde mir weiterhelfen 

Danke.


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2013)

@Jörg
da hast wohl recht, der bua ist ja wasserscheu.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Jörg
> da hast wohl recht, der bua ist ja wasserscheu.



Wasser und Elektrizität verträgt sich halt net

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> das letzte Stück sieht aber steil aus
> Wie ist denn die Roqueabfahrt? Kann man das mit irgendwas in unserer Gegend vergleichen? ein Beispiel vom Tiergarten würde mir weiterhelfen
> 
> Danke.



Tiergarten? Nürnberg kenn ich mich net aus

na die Roqueabfahrt is halt nen typischer Hochgebirgstrail. Teilweise technisch, teilweise auch flowig, insgesamt scho relativ anspruchsvoll. Panoramatechnisch schon richtig schee.

An die Schreiberlinge auf den hinteren Bänken ... ja ich war auch mal im Meer 

bin am WE daheim ... auch wenn das wetter in den alpen schöner wär


----------



## speedy_j (15. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> An die Schreiberlinge auf den hinteren Bänken ... ja ich war auch mal im Meer



so richtig freiwillig oder gegen deinen willen. und ist das wasser auch höher als die knie gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (15. November 2013)

Geht morng im Fichtl wos??
 @_OLB EMan_ 
Geil!!! 

Noch was, is des der neue Ixs Trail RS ??


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2013)

japp ... is der Trail RS ... eigentlich genialer Helm, wenn die Größenverstellung nicht schon zerfallen wär ...

werd auf jedenfall a weng rumfahrn am WE

und ja ... ich war ganz im Wasser


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> An die Schreiberlinge auf den hinteren Bänken ... ja ich war auch mal im Meer
> 
> (



Ich wußte es....aber da kann also nur eine Frau dahinterstecken   

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Geht morng im Fichtl wos??
> @_OLB EMan_
> Geil!!!
> 
> Noch was, is des der neue Ixs Trail RS ??



Dumm, bei mir war Di, Mi und gestern Radtag. Heut ist wohl Ausgleichsklettern angesagt Aber dum ist gerade das draußen ungeplant die Sonne scheint

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2013)

Denk net das die lange scheint, da ich jetz dann radlfahrn geh 

War gestern nachts auch scho mal ... Schwierige Geschichte im Kopf wenn man von la palma zurückkommt


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich wußte es....aber da kann also nur eine Frau dahinterstecken
> 
> G.



den gleichen gedanken hatte ich auch schon 
pass auf, jetzt lernt er eine kennen und nächstes jahr ist strandurlaub angesagt. 
 @eman
der kleine bärtige und ich haben uns jetzt mal einen airbagrucksack gekauft. aber wahrscheinlich weisst du das schon aus dem gesichtsbuch. und mal schauen, vielleicht mache ich morgen saisoneröffnung.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2013)

No comment 

Und ne ... Weiß ich noch net ... Damit komm ich jetz in Zugzwang ... Oh mei

Wenn ich mich bis nächste Woche an den Gedanken Schnee gewöhnt hab werd ich auch mal in den Schnee fahrn ... Noch is der Winter weit weg im Kopf 

Radlfahrn war heut ganz ok ... Aber scho ne brutale Umstellung ... Anderes radl ... Anderer Untergrund ... Weniger Temperatur usw  
F


----------



## speedy_j (16. November 2013)

brauchst dich doch nicht unter druck setzen lassen, war eine recht spontane entscheidung von mir, da mit zu machen. saisonerföffnung ist vorerst auch verschoben, geheimen berichten zu folge, liegt noch nicht ausreichend schnee um ski oder board abseits unbeschadet richtung tal zu befördern. als muss ich morgen noch mal radeln.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. November 2013)

na zumindest muss ich mich jetz mal informieren und dann bewusst entscheiden ... is ähnlich wie die leatt brace sache ;

überraschend kommts ja eh net


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2013)

Und bist noch bei Helligkeit zurückgekommen  Die Aufnahmen sind für einen Halbschalenhelm richtig gut geworden. Muß nur durch die nur 120° einen Tikken nach oben drehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2013)

klar ... 

mann ... heut wär der Arbertag gewesen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2013)

Fast so schön wie am Ochsenkopf







G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2013)

hmm ... dein bild is jetzt schwarz


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2013)

Des war dazwischen sogar recht sonnenfarbig

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2013)

hmm ... beweise


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... beweise



Jetzt mußt ich extra den Puter wechseln...naja man sieht zumindest den blauen Himmel auf dem Bild






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. November 2013)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Wenn ich mir den Abspann am Ende von dem schönen Video anschaue, dann könnte die Art von Rad glatt die Zukunft bei uns sein was Mountainbeiken angeht
Jetzt bin ich schon wieder am überlegen das mal auszuprobieren

[ame="http://vimeo.com/73048470"]NICOLAI - Fat Tire Bike 2014 on Vimeo[/ame]

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2013)

hehe ... sieht inkl. timberjackspuren fast so aus wie bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2013)

Und kaufen wir uns sowas...was wir dann für eine Trailauswahl haben 


Für alle die heute keine Sonne gesehen haben:













G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2013)

oh menno, mein büro hat voll nordwest ausrichtung. da gab es heut auch keine sonne. dafür hat sich heute der nebel das graues richtig schön über den hügelkamm heran gewälzt. sah richtig cool aus. na ja, für die nächsten tage ist eh recht trübes wetter angesagt.
das fat tyre bike wäre sicher auch ganz schick fürs allgäu, jetzt wo der schnee kommen soll.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2013)

was hast denn für einen lawinenrucksack gekauft?


----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2013)

den da: http://www.mammut.ch/de/productDetail/261000770_v_0047_35/Pro-Protection-Airbag.html

der hat bessere möglichkeiten um ein snowboard zu befestigen, das hauptfach ist auch vom rücken erreichbar und ich finde es geschickter, wenn sich der airbag um den kopf aufbläst. kai hat sich einen abs system geholt. liegt aber auch daran, dass der schmächtige kerl die dicken schulterträger als störend empfunden hat.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2013)

Jetzt hab ich schon 20 "Gefällt mir" auf mein neues Steilstufentechnikvideo von gestern. Dabei hab ichs doch nur schnell rausgeschnitten, weil du dich schon wieder mit den Gabelblockieren anlegst 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2013)

ist doch super, wird bestimmt noch video der woche 

ich werd mich da aber nicht mehr weiter beteiligen. auf die idee, die gabel zu "blockieren/überdämpfen" bin ich bisher nicht gekommen, deswegen ist mir das zu befremdlich. ich seh da auch wenig sinn darin, da ja ein nächstes hinderniss nach der stufe dich schon wieder völlig aus dem konzept bringen kann, wenn die gabel weiter so bockig ist. aber sollen sie machen, ich mach mein ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2013)

muss ich jetz oh mei sagen?

WE sieht leider wettertechnisch net so toll aus


----------



## speedy_j (20. November 2013)

sag ruhig mal: Oh mei


nun ja, das wetter im november war noch nie berauschend.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2013)

hmm ... also muss man sichs nur schöndenken


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2013)

Schöndenken ... In Rgbg wird grad der ganze Wald zerstört ... Echt krass 

Wie schaut's denn aus daheim auf den Hügeln ... Kann man koesseine noch gscheit fahrn?
Wer unterwegs? 

Hmm ... Wnaabtal war ich auch scho lang nimmer


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2013)

Bist ewa daham?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. November 2013)

Japp ...

In den Bergen wars Wetter zu schlecht und in Rgbg macht um diese Jahreszeit das radlfahrn eher wenig Spaß


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2013)

skitourensaison ist eröffnet. 

schnee ist zwar noch etwas dürftig aber zum ersten mal rutschen hat es gelang. die woche ist evtl. noch eine dunkelrutschrunde geplant.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2013)

Käse...Radsasion ist noch voll in Gange. Wobeis heut schon zäh ging durch die Ungemütlichizität.
Konnte aber mehrmals des Emans und des Playmostafans spuren sehen
Oke und der Krsitallschnee hat bergab in de Dunkelheit jede Abfahrt versaut....so ohne Brille

G.


----------



## speedy_j (24. November 2013)

keine sorge, das radeln wird nicht eingestellt, aber großartig hoch hinaus wirst hier bald nicht mehr kommen außer mit ski.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2013)

@Jörg ...
KKT mit Oberpfalztrail und Elchshore is ne gute Kombi 
  @speedy ... jetz kommt wieder die zeit wo mir immer klar wird ich sollt in die berge ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ...
> KKT mit Oberpfalztrail und Elchshore is ne gute Kombi
> @speedy ... jetz kommt wieder die zeit wo mir immer klar wird ich sollt in die berge ziehen



Ne Dreierlangsamkombi mit Höhenmetern

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Dreierlangsamkombi mit Höhenmetern
> 
> G.



Japp...
sind 3 Wege die gut zueinander passen...
Was noch zur Perfektion fehlt ist ne Abkürzung um net über den "Miniberg" zum Einstieg des Oberpfalztrails zu kommen....


----------



## LB Stefan (25. November 2013)

Hehe.... Twix heisst jetzt Raider....


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2013)

hmm ... back to 1991 ... sagt Wikipedia


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Japp...
> sind 3 Wege die gut zueinander passen...
> Was noch zur Perfektion fehlt ist ne Abkürzung um net über den "Miniberg" zum Einstieg des Oberpfalztrails zu kommen....



Naja, die gäbs schon. Besteht aber aus einer kurzen Vertridertragepassage bevor man auf den ebenen Weg kommt der passend anschließt

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. November 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... jetz kommt wieder die zeit wo mir immer klar wird ich sollt in die berge ziehen



so 2 von 30 im pflichtprogramm ist abgehakt und das noch im november.   heute hatten wir traumhaften pulver, zwar noch nicht so viel aber schön fluffig.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2013)

Stimmt, traumhafter Pulver...nur etwas kalt auf und um den Bergen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. November 2013)

hehe ... bin heut mittag ne verzweiflungsstadtSSpradlrunde rund um rgbg gerollt  


furchtbar wenn dich die sonne die ganze zeit anscheint und du drin bist 


am WE mach ich mal nen kurs mit nicht fixierten fersen ... oh mei  aber das muss mal sein


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2013)

wo machst denn den kurs? und immer dran denken: lange latten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

stubai ...

na is ja nur mal um es auszuprobieren


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

und dann müss mer mal schauen das mer vor weihnachten noch ne tour schaffen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2013)

Bergablanglauf...der Eamn würd jetzt oh mei sagen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

*oh mei *


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2013)

du bist herzlichst im wunderschönen allgäu willkommen. haben schlaf und essensmöglichkeiten schon vorbereitet. ;-)

denn hier wird gearbeitet wo andere urlaub machen.


----------



## teatimetom (28. November 2013)

speedy, wo gehts ihr eigentlich touren after work ?
war schonmal im dunkeln am Spitzingsee... 
könnten uns ja mal in der mitte treffen odre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> denn hier wird gearbeitet wo andere urlaub machen.




  ... aber ich bin ja auch selbst schuld


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> du bist herzlichst im wunderschönen allgäu willkommen. haben schlaf und essensmöglichkeiten schon vorbereitet. ;-)



und äh ... wenn ich dieses WE die freeheelsache überleb ... nächstes WE ?


----------



## speedy_j (28. November 2013)

komm wann du willst, ich bin da.
 @tom
gestern waren wir auf dem grünten. momentan gehen halt nur die grasbuckel, da der schnee noch zu wenig ist. und all zu steil sollte es im dunkeln ja auch nicht sein. fürs gemeinsame fahren wäre dann wohl die oberammergauer, garmischer gegend geeignet.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. November 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> komm wann du willst, ich bin da.



na schaun mer mal ... du bist dann wahrscheinlich genau net da


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2013)

hehe ... bunt is immer gut


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2013)

hast die jetzt eine telemarkbindung gekauft? da haben die dich aber schnell angefixt.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2013)

ne ... noch nix gekauft ... aber das projekt startet 

schau grad, was es so gibt


----------



## speedy_j (2. Dezember 2013)

oh mei, dass gibt dnn auch noch dicke oberschenkel im winter.... such dir mal eine frau


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Dezember 2013)

wenn jetz scho alle boarder auf ski umsteigen muss ich flüchten


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hehe ... bunt is immer gut



Hält des NTN Zeugs überhaupt schon ?
Rein vom Fahrgefühl her konnte mich das bislang nicht von meinem Scarpa T1 mit TM7 wegbringen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2013)

ich hab da im moment von der telemarksache soviel ahnung wie ne Kuh vom eierlegen . Ist schwierig zu wissen was das richtige ist.

das sich das NTN system anders anfühlt, hab ich auch gehört. ist bei mir aber net so schlimm, da ich mich ja noch an alles gewöhnen kann.

was fährst für nen ski?


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich hab da im moment von der telemarksache soviel ahnung wie ne Kuh vom eierlegen . Ist schwierig zu wissen was das richtige ist.
> 
> das sich das NTN system anders anfühlt, hab ich auch gehört. ist bei mir aber net so schlimm, da ich mich ja noch an alles gewöhnen kann.
> 
> was fährst für nen ski?



Ist ein Atomic TM-22 Carver mit der 7TM und Scarpa T1. 
Hab aber auch noch meine alten TUA Latten mit Riva Bindung von '91 wenns nostalgisch werden soll. Nur die ersten Lederstiefel passen leider nimmer ;(

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein paar "Oh Mei" News...würde der Eman sagen 
Stefan, so macht man das...zum Glück haben wir unsere Fahrt gestern schon gemacht

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/12/04/trail-led-halo-6000-lumen-fuer-ein-halleluja/



Und noch was für zu glaubige 


G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Vid

Und die Lampn... 
100% oh mei


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2013)

japp ... oh mei


----------



## LB Stefan (4. Dezember 2013)

Japp... oh mei...

@ jörgo, dabei fällt mir ein, wenn mach ma denn dann die erstbefahrung des OKOs?
Beschneiung läuft ja in vollem Gange...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja das können wir mal ins Auge fassen bis es brennt. Eröffnung ist ja auch schon in 9 Tagen geplant...mal gukken was der Sturm heut Nacht und morgen so bringt 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. Dezember 2013)

Am WE wär ich evtl. dabei. 
Schickst mal a SMS falls ihr fahrt...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2013)

Skifahrn am okopf is wenn die Beschneidung läuft is net schee

In den Bergen schaut's am WE ganz schee aus .... Mal schauen ob ich wieder ausreichend gesundet bin 

Fahr grad zum Telemarksachen kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Skifahrn am okopf is wenn die Beschneidung läuft is net schee
> 
> In den Bergen schaut's am WE ganz schee aus .... Mal schauen ob ich wieder ausreichend gesundet bin
> 
> Fahr grad zum Telemarksachen kaufen



Heut Nacht wäre doch der richtige Tag für eine Skifahrrunde für dich

Ja das mit der laufenden Beschneiung kann ich unterschreiben...das hat eher was mit Quälerei zu tun

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heut Nacht wäre doch der richtige Tag für eine Skifahrrunde für dich
> 
> Ja das mit der laufenden Beschneiung kann ich unterschreiben...das hat eher was mit Quälerei zu tun
> 
> G.



Weil heut sturm is oder wie ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

Logisch, könntest gut Gegenwind haben damits ein wenig anstrengender wird

 @urlaubsfan: Hab heut vor der Arbeit mal die ersten 5min von dem Video angegukkt vom Dienstag. Garnetmal so schlecht, obwohl noch die T-Alc Mütze unterm Helm war. Position gut erwischt beim Ankletten.
Das beste ist natürlich der Ton, der jetzt komplett und laut zu hören ist
Und dennoch kaum Windgeräusche

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

Uiui, in ner h kommt der Schneesturm bei uns hat

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2013)

ist er denn nun schon da, der schneesturm?

hier ist es immernoch trocken und kein schnee in sicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2013)

je weiter man nach süden schaut um so weniger schnee wird angesagt ...

der sturm is noch netmal in regensburg 

für den speedy als nicht fb user ... http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/sb/fs/sbfsa9lts6g5/large_Foto.jpg?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2013)

hehe ... was anderes ... haben im allgäu schon lifte mit ... äh ... hmm ... flachen pisten auf


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2013)

Sturm wüted schon in Neusorg, aber noch mit mäßigem Schneefall vor Ort

G.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Dezember 2013)

ganz schön dicke und lange latten.  aber so bunt ist es jetzt gar nicht geworden.

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist diese wochenende eröffnung an den liften. schneemäßig würde ich es aber noch als mau einstufen. wobei es für die übungslifte wahrscheinlich schon locker langt. im kleinwalsertal soll angeblich auch etwas mehr schnee liegen. das wollen wir am wochenende auch mal in erfahrung bringen.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ganz schön dicke und lange latten.  aber so bunt ist es jetzt gar nicht geworden.
> 
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist diese wochenende eröffnung an den liften. schneemäßig würde ich es aber noch als mau einstufen. wobei es für die übungslifte wahrscheinlich schon locker langt. im kleinwalsertal soll angeblich auch etwas mehr schnee liegen. das wollen wir am wochenende auch mal in erfahrung bringen.



ne ... die sind weder dick noch lang ... aber passen scho  War nen Kompromiss, da ich schon Felle in der Größe hab.

ja die bunte bindung ging leider nicht  brauch ne gscheite bergauffunktion. die bunte is da nen fauler kompromiss

WE .. na überleg noch was ich mach ... bin aber bin noch net wirklich ganz gesund  aber will in den schnee  
im bayerwald hats noch viel zu wenig


----------



## speedy_j (6. Dezember 2013)

dann geh doch nur zum schlitten fahren. 

in osttirol/ostalpen soll es schon letzte woche deutlich mehr geschneit haben als im westen. momentan ist das hier ein witz mit dem sturm. irgendwas von 30cm war mal die rede, bis jetzt kam nicht mal 1cm.


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> dann geh doch nur zum schlitten fahren.



hehe schlittenfahrn ... ne ... und auch dafür braucht man schnee  

heut früh wars windig ja ... bin noch nie so schnell über die donau gerollt wie heut früh  hab nur die ganze zeit gehofft das er sich net dreht der wind


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2013)

....gegen den Wind macht hart....


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

....oder gelb. Je nachdem was man macht 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. Dezember 2013)

Bei genug Minusgraden gelb und hart...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

@speedy: Nachdem du ja kein FB hast...schau bei uns liegt auch so viel Schnee wie im Allgäu.

Hier im Tal:








Und hier am Berch:





















G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (7. Dezember 2013)

schick schick, wobei da derzeit bei euch mehr liegt wie hier. ich wohn ja auf 750m und derzeit haben wird 1,5795cm Schnee vor der Tür liegen. 

am berg gehts zwar schon aber so richtig freude kommt noch nicht auf. zumal der wind die letzten zwei tage doch ordentlich die exponierten stellen abgeblasen hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

japp ... noch kein schöner winter ... und noch schlimmer ist, das es in nächster zeit auch net wirklich so ausschaut als würd schnee kommen 

hab mich gestern voll geschont und war auf skitour am tegernsee  ... oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Na das geht ja, der Tegernsee ist ja doch recht plan.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Dezember 2013)

der bua will net hören. dabei hab ich doch am freitag extra gesagt: halt dich zurück. allerdings kann ich es schon ein wenig nachvollziehen, wenn man sich das wetter so angeschaut hat.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

na warn ja nur 1300 hm und 20 km ... man hatte aber mit 1600hm gedroht  


in den Mittelgebirgen muss der Schnee jetz anscheinend erst mal wieder weg ... tut sich noch schwer dieser winter








Google weiß sogar wo das Wirtshaus war


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich See da kein seh...oder umgekehrt!!!

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich See da kein seh...oder umgekehrt!!!
> 
> G.




na der war ja nur in der nähe


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

hier zu erahnen


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich erahne ihn Auf jedenfall haste heut besseres Wetter wie wir gehabt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

gestern


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2013)

Egal, paßt auch

G.


----------



## teatimetom (9. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Tegernsee na der war ja nur in der nähe



Hirschberg, im Sommer meine Lieblings-Feierabend-Runde 

wie ist die Schneesituation dort ? genug für Gelände Skitour?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Dezember 2013)

schnee ... na ging ganz gut ... aber eigentlich zu wenig und die ski haben gelitten


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2013)

Weiß wer, ob Kösser z.Z fahrbar ist?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2013)

"Fahrbar" im Sinn von es geht, kann man schon sagen. Wenn du Nachts fährst müßte es sogar richtig gut gehen
Hat einfach jeden Tag satte Plusgrade da oben...und schöne Sonne. War heut oben und mit Spikereifen kommst auf jedenfall besser rauf...hatte nämlich keine drauf.
Wenn alles gefriert ists ohne Spikereifen nimmer wirklich sicher zu fahren bergab.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2013)

Sonne ... was ist das 

in rgbg is richtiges mistwetter ... regnender Nebel bei 2 grad ... schlimmer gehts net


----------



## speedy_j (12. Dezember 2013)

also wir haben seit tagen jeden tag sonne und finden das voll schlimm, da so kein weiterer schnee kommt.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Dezember 2013)

Ja das mit der Sonne weiß ich, is aber ganz normal das man hier bis zum Frühling nur selten dieses leuchtende Ding da oben sieht  ... beim Arbeiten aber fast besser wenn man sie net sieht. 
Am WE muss ich aber raus aus dem Nebel . Dich zu besuchen wird sich aber eher net rentieren ? 

Und ja ... das mitm schnee müss mer nochmal üben mit diesem Winter.


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende nicht da, muss mal in die Zone. Schneetechnisch hat sich die Situation nicht geändert, eher ist sie etwas schlechter geworden. Besser ist es wahrscheinlich etwas höher hinaus zu fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß selbst das es net geschneit hat ...

na viel Spass in der Zone


----------



## speedy_j (13. Dezember 2013)

nicht geschneit heist ja nicht automatisch schlechte schneebedingungen. aber die sonne hier und die damit verbundenen plusgrade tagsüber sind halt nicht förderlich.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

Na passt scho 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2013)

Zu den Bedingungen in den Heimbergen gibts soviel zu sagen....man wird ab heute nimmer dreckig und Spikereifen geben mehr als nur ein sicheres Gefühl

  @franzam: Hast du mal einen Link für das blaue kleine Chinesische.








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

ich hoff mal das sich das bis weihnachten hält oder es -> noch besser a weng schneit


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2013)

Ja, aweng Schnee der die eisfreien Stellen abdeckt und sich zu Eis komprimiert wäre net schlecht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

schaut aber net gut aus der langzeitwetterbericht


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, dieser Nebel den man zur Sonne durchquert geht als Eispartikelbelag nieder. Warscheinlich ist morgen erstmal alles wieder cm dick angereimelt...und irgendwie solls ja morgen Abend mal ein wenig schneien..heißt es zumindest

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

na ich fahr in die echten berge zum skifahrn und a weng telemark üben


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2013)

Vernünftig 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2013)

ne ... bin hin und hergerissen  habts scho geile bedingungen daheim .


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2013)

Uiui...heute scheinbar nimmer. Die Wolkengrenze dürfte jetztz gerade bei knapp über 1150m liegen. So was hohes haben wir net  Vielleicht kommt sie ja noch kurz runter. Die Gesamttendenz der letzten tage war einfach jeden Tag ein bisschen höher und Nachmittag ein kurzes Dazwischenabsenken....hoff
Will doch heute Spikekulieren

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2013)

Und?

HÃ¤tt heut fast die mistdinger (Telemark) ins Tal geschmissen ð¡ die Frage warum ich mir das antue is auch noch zu klÃ¤ren ð´

Aber es wird ð ... da muss ich jetz durch. Is schwierig zu akzeptieren das man wieder im Kindergarten is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte auch noch was Neues für dich, viel besser wie Ski, wo man net richtig befestigt ist.....Plattformpedale fürs Rad
Gestern war sogar der Andy mit dieser neuen Technologie unterwegs.
Gab am Abend sogar richtig ein bisschen Neuschnee. Jetzt hammer sehr gute Eisschneebedingungen auf den Trails

G.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2013)

War scho wer am Oko? Gehen die Trails und Wanderwege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Dezember 2013)

Damit ich nicht für tot erklärt werde: auch mal ne Meldung von mir...

treffen wir uns irgendwann um Weihnachten rum wieder?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2013)

> War scho wer am Oko? Gehen die Trails und Wanderwege?



Mir ist heute auch die Überlegung gekommen das morgen mal zu überprüfen. Sollten ja doch recht viele Menschen den Berg übers WoEnd gestürmthaben um eine schöne Spur zu trampeln.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Damit ich nicht für tot erklärt werde: auch mal ne Meldung von mir...
> 
> treffen wir uns irgendwann um Weihnachten rum wieder?



Des kommt drauf an wo du bist 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Dezember 2013)

na, wo müsst' ich denn sein, wenn's drauf ankommt?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch noch was Neues für dich, viel besser wie Ski, wo man net richtig befestigt ist.....Plattformpedale fürs Rad
> Gestern war sogar der Andy mit dieser neuen Technologie unterwegs.
> Gab am Abend sogar richtig ein bisschen Neuschnee. Jetzt hammer sehr gute Eisschneebedingungen auf den Trails
> 
> G.



Na Telemarken is doch nix neues ... flatpedals sind eher wie snowboarden 

Telemarken im Idiotenpowder (=10 cm auf ner vorher gewalzten Piste) war heut ganz schee


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2013)

Ne Snowborden ist wie Klicki fahren, weil man sich ja unverständlicherweise seine beiden Beine zusammenverbinden läßt

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Dezember 2013)

tut mir leid aber ich muss jetzt googeln was "telemarken" überhaupt is...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Snowborden ist wie Klicki fahren, weil man sich ja unverständlicherweise seine beiden Beine zusammenverbinden läßt
> 
> G.



so sehe ich das auch. der kleine hat keine ahnung wovon er spricht.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mir ist heute auch die Überlegung gekommen das morgen mal zu überprüfen. Sollten ja doch recht viele Menschen den Berg übers WoEnd gestürmthaben um eine schöne Spur zu trampeln.
> 
> G.



Hast Du schon wieder frei?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du schon wieder frei?



Bin jetzt gerade schuffte ...und was heißt hier überhaupt, schon wieder

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber ich muss jetzt googeln was "telemarken" überhaupt is...



Und hast was gefunden ? Free heel 

Zum Rest k.K.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber ich muss jetzt googeln was "telemarken" überhaupt is...



Müßte das eigentlich nicht korrekt googlen oder sogar googleen heißen?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2013)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> MÃ¼Ãte das eigentlich nicht korrekt googlen oder sogar googleen heiÃen?
> 
> 
> 
> G.




Ne denk net 

Wenn mer das Wetter so sieht dann wird weihnachten schneefrei daheim ð± ... Ich glaub ich kauf mir Ski mit rollen ð´


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Dezember 2013)

Bedingungen auf der Kössaine gestern  waren sehr geil. Absolut Spikepflicht mitlerweile aber die Wege gehen sehr gut im Moment. Müseen wir nur hoffen, dass net groß das Tauen anfängt....
Neuschnee ist ja keiner in Sicht im Moment


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bedingungen auf der Kössaine gestern  waren sehr geil. Absolut Spikepflicht mitlerweile aber die Wege gehen sehr gut im Moment. Müseen wir nur hoffen, dass net groß das Tauen anfängt....
> Neuschnee ist ja keiner in Sicht im Moment



Warst Du mit Spikes unterwegs?


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2013)

Ohne ist momentan nicht so der Hit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Muss ja nicht immer ein Hit der TopTen sein!


----------



## LB Stefan (16. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Warst Du mit Spikes unterwegs?



Ja war ich... 
Warst du wohl der ohne unterwegs war? Nobby Nic den Spuren nach....


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Nee, ich war gestern rund ums Walberla unterwegs, aber ich hätte schon Bock auf ne Runde im griffigen Schnee.
Ich hab Hans Dampf 650b.
Falls das nicht den Rahmen des Threads sprengt, was muss man denn für anständige Spikes auf den Tisch legen?
Ich nehme, man braucht neue Reifen, oder? Oder gibt's da auch so Aufschnall-Geschichte? Mit Kabelbinder?


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2013)

650b gibts nix an Spikes. Ansonsten so ab ca 40â¬ aufwÃ¤rts pro Reifen. Schwalbe Icespiker z.B.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok, danke.
40 geht ja noch. Das ist nicht so viel teurer als ein normaler Reifen, gell?


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2013)

Fährt heut abend wer?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Fährt heut abend wer?



Sind vor´ner h vom Oko zurückgekommen. Bin irgendwie total fertig *Erschöpftsmilie*
Also die Okobedingungen sind total andere wie Kösseine. Man braucht keine Spikes am Oko, sie sind sogar eher hinderlich.
Mit meinem Ausdauerstand rentiert sich Richtung Bigri net wirklich. Zwar gut runterfahren möglich, aber zu anstrengend bergauf für die Spaßausbeute bergab
Fleckl ist voll in Ordnung und hat eigentlich komplett Spaßpotenzial. Aber auch nur wenn man seine Spikereifen zuhause läßt. Weil während der obere und der untere Teil komplett Schneesingletrail sind, ist der mittlere Teil klassischer SteineDh Da tun dir die Spikereifen einfach weh, jedesmal wenn du an die Bremse langst

G.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Das klingt interessant, kannst Du mir da die Tourroute irgendwie zur Verfügung stellen, z.B. GPS-Track?
Ich habe ab Donnerstag Urlaub, vielleicht lässt sich da ne Tour zusammen machen? Ich müsste aber erst von Nürnberg herfahren, das geht aber in ner Stunde.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2013)

Bin noch einer der GPS losen Radfahrer Mit Tour hat der Oko zur Zeit nichts zu tun. Von Bigri aus kommen nur die Stärksten fahrerisch auf den Berg...so Franzam oder Eman....der Rest kapituliert, schiebt und schaut sich die Landschaft dabei an
Von Fleckl aus ist es über den Winterwanderweg gerade auch fast ähnlich bis zur Standardauffahrtsstraße, aber man kann diese Auffahrtsstraße vom Silbereisenbergwerk auch gut fahren. 
Wettertechnisch kann man was die Bedingungen angeht, aber lediglich bis Mittwoch sagen, das es wohl wahrscheinlich immernoch so sein wird. Ab spätestens Donnerstag werden die Karten dort wieder vollkommen neu gemischt werden  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und hast was gefunden ? Free heel
> 
> Zum Rest k.K.



ja hmm-muss man das können?  besonders spaß scheints ja nicht zu machen...

klingt so wie wenn ich ne neue rad-"technik" erfinde, z.B. indem ich mir nen kurbelarm an einer seite wegschraub, oder ab dem Steuerrohr die rechte Seite von meinem Lenker wegsäg...


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja hmm-muss man das können?  besonders spaß scheints ja nicht zu machen...
> 
> klingt so wie wenn ich ne neue rad-"technik" erfinde, z.B. indem ich mir nen kurbelarm an einer seite wegschraub, oder ab dem Steuerrohr die rechte Seite von meinem Lenker wegsäg...



Früher gab es halt nicht viel anderes, daher ist bei einigen Leuten Kult! 

@LB_Jörg: Bigri ist Bischofsgrün? Aber da gibt es doch den Forstweg?! Zumindest im Sommer ... Vielleicht schau ich die Woche mal zu Fuß hoch, muss ja meine neuen steigeisenfesten Schuhe einlaufen!  Oder wie wäre es mal mit ner Schneeschuhtour?


----------



## franzam (16. Dezember 2013)

Für Schneeschuhe liegt mMn nach zu wenig Schnee.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ja hmm-muss man das können?  besonders spaß scheints ja nicht zu machen...
> 
> klingt so wie wenn ich ne neue rad-"technik" erfinde, z.B. indem ich mir nen kurbelarm an einer seite wegschraub, oder ab dem Steuerrohr die rechte Seite von meinem Lenker wegsäg...



Ne schmarrn ... Das hat scho seinen Sinn  und funktioniert auch. Is nur net massentauglich da es anstrengend is


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

Einen Vorteil hats ja gegenüber normalen Ski...man kann sich seine Schnürsenkel besser binden

 @derwaaal: Winter gibts keine Forststraßen von Bigri (Bischofsgrün) rauf. Da heißen die alle komplett Loipen Da gibts nur sen Winterwanderweg, der zwar ganz breit extra maschinell hergerichtet ist, aber der geht zur Zeit net wirklich zu fahren.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man die Tage bei uns was machen will, würd ich lieber Kössainegebiet empfehlen... Aber da ist derzeit Spikereifenpflich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

Bin ja gespannt wies jetzt gleich aussieht...war ja schon seit Sonntag nimmer obern 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @derwaaal: Winter gibts keine Forststraßen von Bigri (Bischofsgrün) rauf. Da heißen die alle komplett Loipen Da gibts nur sen Winterwanderweg, der zwar ganz breit extra maschinell hergerichtet ist, aber der geht zur Zeit net wirklich zu fahren.



Und wie geht's dann von Bigri nach oben? Über die Piste? Oder neben den Loipen hoch?
Und wo ist dieses Silbereisenbergwerk genau? Ah, gefunden: Flecklstraße 1, 95686 Fichtelberg.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Und wie geht's dann von Bigri nach oben? Über die Piste? Oder neben den Loipen hoch?
> Und wo ist dieses Silbereisenbergwerk genau? Ah, gefunden: Flecklstraße 1, 95686 Fichtelberg.



Von Bigri gehts halt den Winterwanderweg hoch. Wer die Power hat ihn zu fahren, der muß halt bergauf net schieben
Der Wanderparkplatz dazu ist recht einfach zu finden. In Bigri mit dem Auto genau solange bergauf fahren, bis man nimmer bergauf fahren kann.

Die Bedingungen auf der Kösseine haben sich auch geändert. War mim Stefan heut zum Frühstücken oben 








Durch den Rauhreifabfall von den Bäumen kann man auch wieder ohne Spikes hochfahren. Bergab ist alles auch nur fester Schnee oder fester Schnee und Steine, oder gar sommerliche Bedingungen wo man weit und breit gar keinen Schnee mehr auf dem Trail hat. Kösseine ist alles tourenual super zu fahren...rauf und runter

...und bergsteigen geht auch 











G.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht ja fast sommerlich aus! 
Und wo geht da der Weg hoch? Neusorg, Enbath, ... ? (Kösseine war ich noch nicht) - falls ich Dich nicht schon zuviel genervt habe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

Als Vonwoherfahrender + Winter wäre da für dich die sehr leicht zu findende Louisenburg an der B303 zu empfehlen. Von dem dortigen Wanderparkplatz, der Wohl nicht zu übersehen sein wird, geht direkt die Zufahrtsforststraße bis zum Kösseinehaus hoch und der Abschlußbergabweg "H-Weg" endet auch dort wieder. Ansich enden alle Bergabwege irgendwie ziemlich in die Richtung

G.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Dezember 2013)

Super, vielen Dank.
Und der H-Weg hat dann eher Trailcharakter?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja...alles trailig, aber siehste schoh immer an der Einfahrt. Alles was schmal ist kannst zur Zeit auch reinfahren, geht schoh immer wo hin das es net wirklich schlimm ist wieder an den Ausgangspunkt zurückzukommen 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Dezember 2013)

zur Not wieder hochtragen, äh hochkurbeln


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> zur Not wieder hochtragen, äh hochkurbeln





> oh mei, dann steht er irgendwo am Wenderer Stein und muss übern Püttner wieder rauf



Na bis zum Wendener Stein wird er wohl net weiterfahren, selbst wenn er  auch den Püttner fahren würde
Ansonste kommte er ja immer auf irgendeine Forststraße die mit der Louisenburg verbunden ist...so wie der Püttner über Kleinwendern auch.
Ist ansich auch alles gut ausgeschildert.
Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, das er ins Labyrinth reinfährt und nimmer rausfindet

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, das er ins Labyrinth reinfährt und nimmer rausfindet
> 
> G.



Oder nimmer rausglassn wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2013)

oh mei is dieses neue Forumsdesign sch...


----------



## franzam (19. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei is dieses neue Forumsdesign sch...


wo du recht hast, hast du recht


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja... man muss sich wohl erst dran gewöhnen... 
 

Und dein Superatomkern dreht sich nimmer....


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja den Eman hats mit seinem Forumsbild wohl am übelsten getroffen. Bis jetzt kann ich nur Nachteil und keine Vorteile von dem Umgemodel erkennen.
Um dahin zu kommen wo ich hinwill muß ich jetzt mehr anklicken und rumscrollen wie vorher 
Vom der Übersichtlichkeit ganz zu schweigen....

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Aber das beste ist das du jetzt eine Statistik hast, in der man dich für einen guten Beitrag als schlecht bewerten kann...sehr geschickt

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja, der Hauptanteil des Forums wird sich jetzt darum drehen warum jemand einen Beitrag dissliked hat oder net und wer wem warum eins rein drückt usw. FB weiß schon warum sie nur den "LIKE" butto einführen...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Genau so isses. Hab auch schon 2 Kommentare zu dem Thema abgegeben und wie unmöglich das ist. Müßte man man ausprobieren wie wie weit es wirklich mit der Meinungsfreiheit im Forum bestellt ist und sich einen Admin raussuchen und alle seine Beiträge "Gefällt mir Nichtn". Da es ja scheinbar bei dem Negativdaumen nicht um Richtig oder Falsch, sondern "Gefällt mir" und "Gefällt mir nicht" als Meinung geht. Müßte er sich ja auch damit abfinden 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2013)

da kann ich nur oh mei sagen 

anbei nen bild vom mistwetter hier


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Gleiches Wetter wie bei uns...aber die Ungewissheitswolken sind ja schon unterwegs 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2013)

Schneeee


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Schneeee



Hmmh...bei mir noch net. Aber sieht so aus als ob sich die Regenwolken nach Nürnberg zu Schneewolken umformen würden 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir rengds scho na halben Vormittag


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja, Schnee hammer auch keinen bis jetzt...kommt direkt als Eis runter 

G.


----------



## folienmaster (19. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, Schnee hammer auch keinen bis jetzt...kommt direkt als Eis runter
> 
> G.



Welcher Geschmack? I mag Vanille!! 

Brauch glaub nen Kurs für die Software!


----------



## LB Stefan (19. Dezember 2013)

Wow... jetzt kann man nur noch positiv bewerten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (19. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wow... jetzt kann man nur noch positiv bewerten



Do kannst dann nix mehr falsch machen!!


----------



## speedy_j (19. Dezember 2013)

hat es bei euch nun geschneit? hier unten ist mal wieder kein tropfen runter gekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Nö...kein Schnee..nur etwas Eistropfen-

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wow... jetzt kann man nur noch positiv bewerten



Ja, das hat man recht schnell eingesehen das das nicht funktionieren kann  

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. Dezember 2013)

ist das schreiben in der antwortleiste bei euch auch so langsam? irgenwie nerven die neuerungen schon ganz schön gewaltig. früher war alles besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2013)

Apropo das früher alles besser war ...geht das Forum irgendwie jetzt viel schneller 
Ich muß jetzt lediglich bei meiner Vorgehensweise mehr scrollen und kann die Zurücktaste nimmer nutzen um an den Seitenanfang zu kommen.
Aber sie arbeiten ja dran und haben schon viel Kritik aufgenommen und umgesetzt

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat es bei euch nun geschneit? hier unten ist mal wieder kein tropfen runter gekommen.


Hehe ... Bock auf pistenskifahrn


----------



## Landus (19. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt muss ich das teil doch mal testen, binn mal gespannt, ob sichs wirklich schlechter schaltet...


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

Was für Ritzel sind denn des?

Bei mir siehts im Moment so aus
42er Mirfe mit XT Kassette
Wie sich fährt weiß ich aber noch nicht...


----------



## derwaaal (20. Dezember 2013)

Zumindest glänzt es schön mit Blitz! 

@Landus: 3fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (20. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hehe ... Bock auf pistenskifahrn



wo willst hin? hab noch keinen wirklichen plan fürs wochenende und bin grad nicht zum denken fähig, da ich zu wenig schlaf hatte. die begeisterung fürs pistenfahren hält sich aber in grenzen.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2013)

Hmm so wie es grad ausschaut Piste hochlaufen mit'm Tom ... Oh mei ... Gelände is ja eher net 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (20. Dezember 2013)

das kann ich hier auch machen.  vielleicht mach ich morgen mal einen skating kurs. mein erster versuch, dass allein hin zu bekommen war nicht so erfolgreich.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2013)

da brauchst aber auch skating ski dazu  sonst wird das nix

na vielleicht geht ja nach weihnachten was  ... irgendwann muss es ja jetz mal schneien


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> So, jetzt muss ich das teil doch mal testen, binn mal gespannt, ob sichs wirklich schlechter schaltet...



Eben, warum sind des nommal 3???

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eben, warum sind des nommal 3???
> 
> G.



Als Austausch der 3 größten Ritzel die ja bei den Shimano Kassetten auf einem Schbeider drauf sind

Beim Mirfe musst ja eins der kleinen Ritzel weglassen...
Normal 15 und 17 weg und a 16 dafür nei...
Bei mir sieht die Abstufung aus Ermangelung eines 16er jetzt so aus, 11-13-17-19......-42


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

Ah, da sind die 3 großen zusammen...hatte schon lang kein so Altertumsritzelzeug mehr in der Hand

G.


----------



## Landus (20. Dezember 2013)

Immer diese Ahnungslosen Getriebe-Menschen  Das sind die Leonardi General Lee-Dinger, für Shimano-Kasetten sinds 3 und für SRAM-Kasetten 4, eben so viele wie immer zusammen sind. Somit ergibt sich dann eine 11-42 Kasette, vorne werd ich ein 30er Blatt testen, sollte die Tage noch kommen, damit es über die Feiertage was zum basteln gibt 

@Dampfsti : Das Mirfe hab ich schon angegugt, wäre auch was gewesen, ist leider recht schwer ranzukommen... Was fährst du vorne am Fanes?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Das Mirfe hab ich schon angegugt, wäre auch was gewesen, ist leider recht schwer ranzukommen... Was fährst du vorne am Fanes?



Der Dampfsti hat eins, vielleicht verkauft er es dir. Vorne fährt er ne Foxgabel   

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Immer diese Ahnungslosen Getriebe-Menschen
> 
> @Dampfsti : Das Mirfe hab ich schon angegugt, wäre auch was gewesen, ist leider recht schwer ranzukommen... Was fährst du vorne am Fanes?



Hmmm naja Grad eben macht er keine mehr...
ich hab im Oktober 2 Stück bestellt und letzte Woche bekommen... Die sind aber leider schon verbaut...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> . Vorne fährt er ne Foxgabel
> 
> G.



So schauts aus 

An der Fanes fahr ich 22/32 vorn...
Ich fahr zu viele steile Anstiege um mir Einfach anzutun
Vll bin ich aber auch einfach nur ein Schwächling


Mirfe kommt ans CT in Verbindung mit nem 30er KB..


----------



## Landus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ahja, 2fach...Warum dann das Riesenritzel? Bleibt man da bergauf nicht stehen? Achja, die Waage sagt, dass die Kasette mit den General Lee Ritzeln sogar 15g leichter geworden ist. Wenn jetzt noch ein Kettenblatt, Umwerfer, Schaltzug und Trigger wegkommen wird das Radl tatsächlich zum ersten mal seit dem Kauf wieder leichter


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Ahja, 2fach...Warum dann das Riesenritzel? Bleibt man da bergauf nicht stehen? Achja, die Waage sagt, dass die Kasette mit den General Lee Ritzeln sogar 15g leichter geworden ist. Wenn jetzt noch ein Kettenblatt, Umwerfer, Schaltzug und Trigger wegkommen wird das Radl tatsächlich zum ersten mal seit dem Kauf wieder leichter




Bin halt kein Freund von Rennradkassetten hab selbst am Rennrad ne Mtb Kassette drauf
Aber 36 ist bei der Fanes schon in Ordnung hab ja nie gesagt dass ich ein Mirfe an die Fanes schraub

Leichter ist meine  Fanes schon lange nicht mehr geworden


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2013)

Beste Antiwandererbedingung auf der Kösseine...bin immernoch von der Abfahrt eben gestoked
Dachte beim Hochradeln noch, das wir selbst mit Spikes da kein Land sehen...aber grippt ohne Ende wo man netmal mehr stehen kann



G.


----------



## LB Stefan (21. Dezember 2013)

Japp, könnt aber a mit wandern gehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2013)

@eman: Siehsters, wir haben alle Möglichkeiten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Dezember 2013)

Also Spike absolut notwendig?  Von wo seit ihr rauf?
Weicheiervariante, bzw. Frühstücksvariante?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir können auch ... mit dem Rad hochfahren
> 
> G.


Siehste-an sowas hab ich gedacht)

btw-ich kann's kaum erwarten, was der eman zu weihnachten bekommt


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Also Spike absolut notwendig?  Von wo seit ihr rauf?
> Weicheiervariante, bzw. Frühstücksvariante?


Ja oben ABSOLUT notwendig! Sind von Kössain aus hoch. Sind allerdings schwierige bedingungen. Oben ist absolut Spikepflicht, ein klein bisschen weiter unten dann schon alles Grün...
Denk Püttner könnt man komplett ohne Spikes fahren da Schnee und Eisfrei...


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2013)

Boahhh heut wieder gaaaanz andere Bedingungen (bei gleichen bedienungenen) wie gestern. 
Alles recht weich und man braucht nur noch bei 10 % Spikes. 
Bei 80% sind Spikes aber total fehl am Platz und es tut fast schon weh. 
Also sehr schwierig die Reifenwahl heut.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Siehste-an sowas hab ich gedacht)
> 
> btw-ich kann's kaum erwarten, was der eman zu weihnachten bekommt



Ich auch net 

is was elektrisches  hat was mit der magnetischen flussdichte zu tun ... Muss jeder EMan mal gehabt haben ⚡️

Ansonsten wär ich auch bei irgendwas dabei wennst da bist ...

Abschließend noch ❄️ ... Nach Weihnachten kommt Snow, aber auf der falschen Seite der Alpen


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Boahhh heut wieder gaaaanz andere Bedingungen (bei gleichen bedienungenen) wie gestern.
> Alles recht weich und man braucht nur noch bei 10 % Spikes.
> Bei 80% sind Spikes aber total fehl am Platz und es tut fast schon weh.
> Also sehr schwierig die Reifenwahl heut.



Oh mei ... Na dann liegt ja nimmer viel Snow rum


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Dezember 2013)

Nee nimmer so viel, bzw ists heut schon sehr angetaut gewesen.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

Wer seine Ski liebt, der trägt 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franzam (22. Dezember 2013)

Oh mei, lauter Materialmörder!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Dezember 2013)

sagt mal, früher war hier doch auch nicht soviel werbung...ich bin doch eingeloggt...oder bin ich's nicht? is das bei euch auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (22. Dezember 2013)

das forum ist grad wirklich komisch. ich konnte vorhin nicht mal etwas schreiben, da das textfeld gefehlt hat.

@eman 
eindeutig falsche ausrichtung gewählt. nur die ostseiten sind momentan zu empfehlen. wobei sich das mit der heutigen erwärmung auch erledigt hat. werd jetzt bis nach neujahr wahrscheinlich wieder komplett aufs rad wechseln.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das forum ist grad wirklich komisch. ich konnte vorhin nicht mal etwas schreiben, da das textfeld gefehlt hat.
> 
> @eman
> eindeutig falsche ausrichtung gewählt. nur die ostseiten sind momentan zu empfehlen. wobei sich das mit der heutigen erwärmung auch erledigt hat. werd jetzt bis nach neujahr wahrscheinlich wieder komplett aufs rad wechseln.



Da sag ich mal nix dazu, da du ja absolut nix drüber weißt  Oder welche Ausrichtung siehst da? 

Radlfahrn? Fliegst auf ne Insel oder wie ?


----------



## speedy_j (22. Dezember 2013)

das ist eindeutig südausrichtung, sieht man an dem schatten. 
habs mal geraten, dass es keine ostwand ist. zumindest liegt da hier noch wesentlich mehr schnee in den hängen. alle südwände sind leer geräumt. da liegt teilweise über richtig viel fläche keine einzige flocke mehr. ist schon krass für die jahreszeit.
waren gestern mal wieder an der karlstor ostwand (da warst du schon mal mit, beim tal raus schieben war es sehr anstrengend für mich) und hatten von 800hm ca. 700hm feinsten pulver.

radeln: morgen 9°C und die nächsten tage nicht viel anders. und kaum noch schnee, da wo die sonne schon drin war. müsste also ganz gut gehen.


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wer seine Ski liebt, der trägt



@eman: wo ist denn das?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das ist eindeutig südausrichtung, sieht man an dem schatten.
> habs mal geraten, dass es keine ostwand ist. zumindest liegt da hier noch wesentlich mehr schnee in den hängen. alle südwände sind leer geräumt. da liegt teilweise über richtig viel fläche keine einzige flocke mehr. ist schon krass für die jahreszeit.
> waren gestern mal wieder an der karlstor ostwand (da warst du schon mal mit, beim tal raus schieben war es sehr anstrengend für mich) und hatten von 800hm ca. 700hm feinsten pulver.
> 
> radeln: morgen 9°C und die nächsten tage nicht viel anders. und kaum noch schnee, da wo die sonne schon drin war. müsste also ganz gut gehen.



Na da in der Gegend war das egal ... Losen Schnee hab ich eigentlich gar net gesehen. Im gasteiner Tal brauchst sowieso keine Touren gehen wenn's Schnee hat ... Furchtbar steile Hänge überall. Hatten *hust* nix Lawinentechnisches dabei, da das der Tom erst zu weihnachten bekommt ... Oh mei

Das aufm Bild war Südost und am Samstag war da sogar firn drin  heut war net die ganze zeit Sonne und deshalb brutal glatt wie auf frühjahrstouren
Wundert mich das im Allgäu ostseitig noch guter Schnee sein konnte. Wars net warm bei euch?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2013)

derwaaal schrieb:


> @eman: wo ist denn das?



Hinterseite vom Skigebiet Sportgastein ... Kreuzkogel auf knapp 2700 m

Waren nur so 1200hm trainingstouren mit Abfahrt im Skigebiet


----------



## derwaaal (22. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hinterseite vom Skigebiet Sportgastein ... Kreuzkogel auf knapp 2700 m
> Waren nur so 1200hm trainingstouren mit Abfahrt im Skigebiet



Schön, dann mal Respekt!


----------



## Landus (22. Dezember 2013)

> Alles recht weich und man braucht nur noch bei 10 % Spikes.



Tja, da wären hydraulisch ein und ausfahrbare Spikes wieder toll  Sowas kommt bestimmt noch

Die Fanes-Umbau-Beschäftigungstherapie schreitet voran, allerdings schalten sich die 3 Monsterritzel wirklich etwas hakelig, liegt wohl an den großen Sprüngen, vor allem von 36 auf 42...vielleicht muss sich das ganze auch noch etwas einlaufen





Vorne ist jetzt ein 30er Blatt drauf, der Kettenführungsklotz ist noch nicht ganz fertig, da muss noch ein Deckel von oben drauf, hab leider momentan keine Gewindeschneider da


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Tja, da wären hydraulisch ein und ausfahrbare Spikes wieder toll  Sowas kommt bestimmt noch
> 
> Die Fanes-Umbau-Beschäftigungstherapie schreitet voran, allerdings schalten sich die 3 Monsterritzel wirklich etwas hakelig, liegt wohl an den großen Sprüngen, vor allem von 36 auf 42...vielleicht muss sich das ganze auch noch etwas einlaufen
> 
> ...


Hmmmm 30-11 wird natürlich schon happich wennste mal länger auf der Ebenen unterwegs bist... Hab ja 32-11 als größten gang und kurbel mir da schon immer einen ab wenn man länger eben dahinrollert. Aber versuch macht kluch.... Amend gehts ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2013)

@Landus was hast du denn für ein 30er KB drauf? 
Und auf welcher Kurbel?
Am CT hab ich ja jetzt eine SLX mit 96mm LK verbaut, auch mit nem 30er KB.

Das Mirfe schaltet sich recht problemlos, der Rest bis zum  36 er is ja original XT schaltquali
Nur von 13 auf 17 geht's net unter vollast


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2013)

@Landus. : Da kommt mir gleich die Idee. Ihr tauscht einfach, du nimmst das 32er und gibts dem Stefan das 30er, um ihn noch ein wenig einzubremsen

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Landus. : Da kommt mir gleich die Idee. Ihr tauscht einfach, du nimmst das 32er und gibts dem Stefan das 30er, um ihn noch ein wenig einzubremsen
> 
> G.



Quack Quack Quack...
Die bergaufübersetzung würd ich auch schon so haben wollen.


----------



## speedy_j (23. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Wundert mich das im Allgäu ostseitig noch guter Schnee sein konnte. Wars net warm bei euch?



hat mich auch gewundert, aber da wo keine sonne hin kommt, da noch ein nordhang im wege war, schien es sich in den letzten tagen auch nicht sonderbar aufzuwärmen. ich hab ja hier einen wagemutigen experten an der hand.


----------



## Landus (23. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Hab ja 32-11 als größten gang und kurbel mir da schon immer einen ab wenn man länger eben dahinrollert.



Am Hardtail fahr ich auch mit 11-36 und 32er vorne. Bergauf gehts da grade noch, bergab sind mir bisher die Gänge noch nicht ausgegangen  



Dampfsti schrieb:


> @Landus was hast du denn für ein 30er KB drauf?
> Und auf welcher Kurbel?



Hab ein TA Specialities Chinook mit 64er LK auf ner 2fach XT kurbel. Das große 36er KB war sowieso im Eimer, da hab ichs zum Bashguard umfunktioniert, da sich auf der doofen Kurbel ja kein herkömmlicher montieren lässt Die Kette läuft jetzt praktisch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, also links, dadurch läuft sie auf die übergroßen Ritzel wenigstens ohne allzu viel Schräglauf drauf. 
Achja, das XT-Schaltwerk musste ich auch etwas "modifizieren", hab eine längere Einstellschraube reinmachen müssen, mit der man den horizontalen Abstand von Schaltwerk und Kasette einstellt, da sonst das Schaltröllchen mit dem Monsterritzel kollidiert

Welches Schaltwerk verwendest du eigentlich? Binn schon fast soweit, dass ich das alte X9 mit kurzem Käfig mal probiere, befürchte aber der ist zuuuuu kurz. Praktisch ein Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Landus. : Da kommt mir gleich die Idee. Ihr tauscht einfach, du nimmst das 32er und gibts dem Stefan das 30er, um ihn noch ein wenig einzubremsen
> 
> G.



Bergauf ist er dann noch schneller...oder langsamer, je nachdem


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Dezember 2013)

Landus schrieb:


> Hab ein TA Specialities Chinook mit 64er LK auf ner 2fach XT kurbel. Das große 36er KB war sowieso im Eimer, da hab ichs zum Bashguard umfunktioniert, da sich auf der doofen Kurbel ja kein herkömmlicher montieren lässt Die Kette läuft jetzt praktisch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, also links, dadurch läuft sie auf die übergroßen Ritzel wenigstens ohne allzu viel Schräglauf drauf.
> Achja, das XT-Schaltwerk musste ich auch etwas "modifizieren", hab eine längere Einstellschraube reinmachen müssen, mit der man den horizontalen Abstand von Schaltwerk und Kasette einstellt, da sonst das Schaltröllchen mit dem Monsterritzel kollidiert
> 
> Welches Schaltwerk verwendest du eigentlich? Binn schon fast soweit, dass ich das alte X9 mit kurzem Käfig mal probiere, befürchte aber der ist zuuuuu kurz. Praktisch ein Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus



Ich hab ein kurzes (also mittleres) XT Shadow plus dran.
musste mir auch mit ner langen schraube behelfen. 
Das kurze wird an der Fanes zu kurz sein. Mittel geht ja beim HT Grad schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (23. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, Shadow Plus wäre noch was feines...

Also ists nun ca. 300g leichter das Fanes. Jetzt fehlt noch die Wunder-Sattelstütze von Vecnum, soll ja angeblich die nächsten Tage oder Wochen endlich zum Verkauf stehen


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2013)

Ne, erst Ende Februar

G.


----------



## Landus (23. Dezember 2013)

Neeeiiin! Hast du Insider-Informationen Eigentlich hat es geheißen dass der Shop Anfang Januar freigeschaltet werden soll...


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Dezember 2013)

Auf der HP steht allerdings a Februar...


----------



## Landus (24. Dezember 2013)

Mist, stimmt, vor kurzem hieß es noch weihnachten/neujahr  Gut Ding will Weile haben, hoffentlich trifft das zu


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2013)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Siehste-an sowas hab ich gedacht)
> 
> btw-ich kann's kaum erwarten, was der eman zu weihnachten bekommt



für die nicht FB user 

Hehe ... hier ist es  versteht man aber nur als EMan warum man sowas haben muss 






was mich fast mehr fasziniert ist, das man sowas heutzutage mit nem Handy fotografieren kann 






Fernziel -> was grösseres musikalisches. Allerdings net ganz so groß, da es da sehr teuer und  sehr gefährlich wird und man vermutlich den funkempfangen in der ganzen Stadt stört


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Dezember 2013)

Elektrick trick...


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Dezember 2013)

da jetz der Schnee langsam wirklich Geschichte is ... wie ist der aktuelle Status im wald? ... bin voll genervt von dem mist da draussen und hab eigentlich keinen bock auf radlfahrn ... hehe


----------



## franzam (28. Dezember 2013)

Zwecks Schnee mußt halt in den Schwarzwald fahren, da gibts z.Z sogar Lawinen:


http://www.bild.de/news/inland/lawine/lawine-feldberg-paar-verschuettet-34002338.bild.html


oder Richtung Simplon in der Schweiz 120 cm Neuschnee in 24h


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Zwecks Schnee mußt halt in den Schwarzwald fahren, da gibts z.Z sogar Lawinen:
> 
> 
> http://www.bild.de/news/inland/lawine/lawine-feldberg-paar-verschuettet-34002338.bild.html
> ...



na zuerst zu wenig Schnee und dann zuviel ... 

Warum scheint grad eigentlich die sonne ... die hätte das heut eigentlich gar net machen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2013)

Sonne?? Hier ist grad regen...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Sonne?? Hier ist grad regen...



ok ... das beruhigt mich ... hier ist grad -> ich muss gleich raus sonne


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2013)

Bäähh so Wetter ist heut gar net gut...
Da muss ma was machen und kann net daheim auf da Couch liegen bleiben und einen Kaffee nach'm anderen trinken.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

sonne immer noch da ... aber nimmer lang


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2013)

Hmm bei uns jetz auch bald glaub i


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

immer noch da  ... is scho mist irgendwie ... aber denk es is ziemlich nass draussen ... am okopf oben hats geschneit


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2013)

Schnee... Wasn des?? 
Ja glaub a dass recht nass ist....
Ist bestimmt nass, ganz arg...


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

ich mach heut nix  ... morgen oder übermorgen bock auf ne tour?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Dezember 2013)

Morgen wär i dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

ok


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja dieser Sonne/Regenmix ist schoh psychisch anspruchsvoll 
Werd heut auch nix machen, außer aweng frische Luft schnappen am Nammitag...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

na das betrachten der Webcam hilft


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2013)

ich werd meine Luft auch unterhalb der Schneegrenze schnappen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2013)

na nach nennenswert Schnee schauts aber eh net aus


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2013)

Naja, es ist die Menge die ausreicht um fern zu bleiben 
Der Andy fährt heut auf die Kösseine, weil er auf jedenfall raus will.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Heut wer am radlfahrn ? Wetter schaut ganz schee aus


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Kalt draußen ... Fast wie im Winter


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2013)

Brrr...kalt draußen

So wies aussieht wird die Ortschaft Fleckl in nächster Zeit sehr viel Geld in Parkverbotsschilder investieren müssen 


*Wichtiger Hinweis:*

*Seit Beginn der Wintersaison 2013/14 besteht auf den Seilbahnparkplätzen Nord in Bischofsgrün und Süd in Fleckl Gebührenpflicht.Es muß ein Parkschein gelöst und sichtbar hinter der Windschutzscheibe am Fahrzeug angebracht werden.
Die Parkscheinpflicht besteht rund um die Uhr. 
Die Mindestgebühr beträgt 2 € für 24 Stunden.*

*Bei Nichtbefolgen wird in Zukunft ein Bußgeld erhoben.*


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kalt draußen ... Fast wie im Winter



Na super, jetzt siehts so aus als ob ichs nachgeschrieben hätte 

Hoffentlich zählt P3 und P4 auch zu den gebührenpflichtigen Parkplätzen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

Hmm?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie warsn gestern im Steinwad???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

So wie immer eigentlich

Und der Stefan hatte plötzlich Termine  ... Also auch wie immer 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (31. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Brrr...kalt draußen
> 
> So wies aussieht wird die Ortschaft Fleckl in nächster Zeit sehr viel Geld in Parkverbotsschilder investieren müssen
> 
> ...



Tja man versucht eben mit aller gewalt den Touristen abzuschrecken...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt werden wohl ein paar Leute mehr gleich in Bigri parken. Als Gegenzug müßten sie jetzt eigentlich dort die Preise auf mindestens 3,50 erhöhen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt werden wohl ein paar Leute mehr gleich in Bigri parken. Als Gegenzug müßten sie jetzt eigentlich dort die Preise auf mindestens 3,50 erhöhen
> 
> G.



interessanter wird's ob die im sommer auch 2 euro haben wollen

und ... bist heut a weng radlfahrn? musst ja bergauf net mit mir fahren ... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> interessanter wird's ob die im sommer auch 2 euro haben wollen
> 
> und ... bist heut a weng radlfahrn? musst ja bergauf net mit mir fahren ... hehe



Noch interessanter ists, ob sich der "Gemeine Langläufer" zur Kasse bitten läßt, weil der hat ja sogar in Bigri einen kostenfreien Parkplatz.

Noch ists mir zu kalt, um irgend eine Entscheidung für heut zu treffen. Hängt auch ein wenig von den tatsächlichen Aktivitäten des letzten Jahrestags ab. Werd dann mal den Andy kontakten, was nun Sache wird. Der ist aber immer erst so um 11fe rum wirklich aufweckbar Wollte ansich schoh irgendwie...einen neuen Streckenabschgnitt einfahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Noch interessanter ists, ob sich der "Gemeine Langläufer" zur Kasse bitten läßt, weil der hat ja sogar in Bigri einen kostenfreien Parkplatz.



na die werden da auch schon nen Automaten hingestellt haben hoff ich


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2014)

@franzam: Glaub ich hatte diesmal Glück mit dem Zoll 


Soderla, jetzt beginnt die harte Zeit für die Schneebegeisterten bei uns ...mit ein wenig Glück wird bald alles wieder Grün sein

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2014)

Na is doch scho alles grün ... Viel schlimmer kann's gar nimmer werden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2014)

Naja, ab jetzt gehts wohl auch den restlichen präparierten Pisten an den Kragen.....und wir können wieder die Weltherrschaft übernehmen

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2014)

Na dann is der Boden aber weich ... Gefroren is geiler



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2014)

Dafür funktionieren die Federelemente wieder...und die Reifen haben wieder Grip. Verdammt man kann halt net alles haben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2014)

In Sachen Nichtfunktion haben die Bremsen bei mir halt alles überstrahlt.  Da hab ich das gar nimmer mitbekommen das nix gscheit federt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rucksim (3. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab jetzt schon viel gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden. Gab es irgendwo schon mal eine Aufzählung mit den schönsten Trails im Fichtelgebirge? Ich fahre relativ viel, aber irgendwie auch immer die selben Strecken, möchte in 2014 mal was Neues entdecken. Vor allem im südlichen Fichtelgebirge war ich bisher nur wenig unterwegs. Auf gpsies und mtb-tour.info, finde ich leider oft nur sehr einfache Runden ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil.

Einige der Wege die ich gut kenne und oft fahre:
- Kornberg N-Weg vom Gipfel nach Niederlamitz
- Ochsenkopfgipfel zum Weißmainfelsen und weiter über den Goetheweg nach Karches
- Schneeberggipfel zum Nußhardt und übers Seehaus zum Fichtelsee
- Kösseine nach Kleinwendern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JokerT (3. Januar 2014)

Am großen und am kleinen Waldstein und Epprechtstein gibts auch noch das ein, oder andere, wenn das nördliche Fichtelgebirge auch eine Option für dich ist


----------



## Rucksim (3. Januar 2014)

Danke!

Bin aus Rehau, am Epprechtstein und Waldstein, kenn ich glaube ich alles was Interessant ist. Im südlichen und südöstlichen Fichtelgebirge hab ich denke ich größere Lücken.


----------



## franzam (4. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @franzam: Glaub ich hatte diesmal Glück mit dem Zoll
> 
> 
> G.



Freut ´mich, hab noch welche für die Verwandschaft nachordern müssen. Vll. klappts bei mir auch wieder 

Fährst heute?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2014)

franzam schrieb:


> Freut ´mich, hab noch welche für die Verwandschaft nachordern müssen. Vll. klappts bei mir auch wieder
> 
> Fährst heute?



Hab eben meinen neuen Syntacelenker montiert und mir dabei 2mal die Hände abgefroren. Diese Naßkälte ist schon übel, aber ich will auf jedenfall meinen neuen Leker auf Trail- und Stolpertauglichkeit ausprobieren 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2014)

Neuen Kohlelenker ausprobiert...hmmh...beim ersten Mal OpfTrail heut, bei Helligkeit, hab ich mich noch mit einem "puhh" gewundert, weil ich ungebremst durchgefahren bin und an beiden Seiten Baumabrieb mitgenommen hab
Beim zweiten Mal, jetzt eben Nachts, hab ich doch mal angehalten und bemerkt das weniger als meine jetzige Lenkerbreite Platz ist





G.


----------



## RolandMC (4. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Neuen Kohlelenker ausprobiert...hmmh...beim ersten Mal OpfTrail heut, bei Helligkeit, hab ich mich noch mit einem "puhh" gewundert, weil ich ungebremst durchgefahren bin und an beiden Seiten Baumabrieb mitgenommen hab
> Beim zweiten Mal, jetzt eben Nachts, hab ich doch mal angehalten und bemerkt das weniger als meine jetzige Lenkerbreite Platz ist
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2014)

Du hats den Text ins Zitat gechrieben...in aller Früh mich vor solche Aufgaben stellen 
20mm...mit 12°...hab ihn aber gleich mal aufzumindest 760 gekürzt. Wiegt 240g.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das zu spät geschrieben, blödes Tablet. Bin noch am überlegen ob 35mm oder 20mm kürzen müsste ich ihn auch auf 740-750.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2014)

35mm wären mir zu extrem...ist ja auch dann wieder schwerer 20mm schauen schon optisch nach mehr aus wie 20, wenn man den 10ner daneben hält. Und obwohl eigentlich alle anderen Werte zum 10er gleich sind, wirkt sich ein verdrehen wesentlich stärker aus. Bin auch schon am überlegen nommal 10mm wegzunehmen 

G.


----------



## franzam (5. Januar 2014)

mmh, ich hätte die Stihl genommen und den Baum weggesägt


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2014)

Hab aber eine Makita  ...aber mit der World fastest Poket Chainsaw würds auch net länger dauern 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2014)

Hier tut mal anständig an der richtigen Stelle den Punkt setzen, was der wahre Mb`ler will 
Ihr seht danach auch gleich die Wahrheit

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Januar 2014)

Hab natürlich auch mal für 26" gestimmt 
Krass, über 50 Prozent für 26...
Des hätt ich so nicht erwartet...
Zeigt aber deutlich das 650B kein Mensch braucht.,,


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2014)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> ...
> Zeigt aber deutlich das 650B kein Mensch braucht.,,



Zeigt auf jedenfall mal das es kaum einer will  ...soviel zum Thema Angebot und Nachfrage 

G.


----------



## tbird (13. Januar 2014)

Hei Leute, ein neuer meldet sich hier bei eurer elitären Gruppe an 

Wohne seit April in Warmensteinach, fahre alles von Rennrad bis Freeride.

Wann Fahrt ihr denn so immer?

Würd mich freuen wenn mal was zusammen machbar ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2014)

Im Tal des Todes  Nachdem ja die Trümmerschlucht nimmer so der Hit ist, fährt man garnimmer so weit ins Todestal runter.
Wir fahren immer echt unkontrolliert und zur Zeit noch unkontrollierter, was die Zeiten angeht.
Oko und die Gegend ist ja diesen Winter eher fast ganz von uns verschont geblieben 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (13. Januar 2014)

Jaja  Ich hab kein Problem damit, Richtung Fleckl oder so hochzukurbeln (auch mit dem Freerider jetzt nicht DAS Problem, ansonsten werf ich das Teil halt ins Auto).

Gibt bei uns unten auch schöne Trails wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe ... Aber Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg / Seehaus, Kösseine sind natürlich andere Kaliber. Würde gerne die drei in einer Tour mal wieder fahren ... sollten dann 2000 hm sein (wenn ich von mir aus losfahr) , also noch im Bereich des machbaren.

Vielleicht auch mal nen Nightride am Freitag / Samstag? Wär auch mal wieder was.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Nach da runter sind wir immer nur Trümmerschlucht gefahren, waren imer zu faul was anderes zu Suchen. Von der warmensteinacher Todesschlucht aus mußten wir immer den Todesanstieg zum Bayreuther Haus rauf 

Schnee+Lenkstange+Federgabel+Fahrkönnen und das Ding muß echt spaß machen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Snowscoot-it-video-2014.html





G.


----------



## Landus (14. Januar 2014)

Am Schnee wirds wohl scheitern


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Ja das könnte ein Grund sein  Noch eine Lyrik Uturn zum Runtertraveln rein, dann könnte man sogar bergauf rutschen.

Puhh...eben neue Federgobl eingebaut. Immer wieder eine fettige Arbeit 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2014)

ganz schön schwer das teil und mit 2k € jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das schnäppchen, das man sich mal so nebenbei holt.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ganz schön schwer das teil und mit 2k € jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das schnäppchen, das man sich mal so nebenbei holt.



Häst was anständiges gelernt  Außerdem gibt Gewicht Hangabwärtskraft und da will das Ding ja hin  Was wiegts denn überhaupt...vielleicht ist es ja ein Getriebescooter 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ganz schön schwer das teil und mit 2k € jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das schnäppchen, das man sich mal so nebenbei holt.


Gibt's aber auch schon wesentlich günstiger...
halt dann ohne Federgabel...
Im Powder is des eh wurscht


@LB Jörg Getriebescooter


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Und wißt ihr überhaupt das Allerallerallerneuste....der Eman hat sich eine Shimanobremse gekauft 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wißt ihr überhaupt das Allerallerallerneuste....der Eman hat sich eine Shimanobremse gekauft
> 
> G.


Oh mei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Gibt's aber auch schon wesentlich günstiger...
> halt dann ohne Federgabel...
> Im Powder is des eh wurscht



Ich mag aber eine Federgobl. Im Fichtelgebirge kommt man schnell mal in ein Schneeblockfeld.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (14. Januar 2014)

es wiegt laut homepage 12kg. find ich schon irgendwie ganz schön viel. mein board wiegt mit bindung gerade mal 5,5kg und nackig ca.3kg. da wäre sicher noch potential, wenn man sich mal den lenker etc anschaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2014)

Bei den Dingern hat sicherlich noch keiner irgendwie aufs Gewicht geschaut beim Zusammenbasteln.
12kg wird mir aber recht leicht vorkommen wenn ich den Lenker in der Hand hab  Du kanst ja dann anfangen Gewichtstuning zu betreiben...Steuerrohr ausfräsen ect ect 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2014)

@Landus: Und gut heimgekommen. Meine Heimreise hat sich noch ein wenig gezogen bis fast Zehne..habe dummerweise den falschen Heimweg gewählt 
Dafür hat ich doch tatsächlich fast 900Hms auf dem Tacho stehen 
Aber die Lichtausbeute ist bei der Schneelage schoh fantasisch 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2014)

wieviel hatsn etz gschneit bei euch im Gebirch??


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2014)

Ansich net viel. Aber stabiles net viel. Ist schon alles richtig weiß. Man kann aber drüberfahren 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ansich net viel. Aber stabiles net viel. Ist schon alles richtig weiß. Man kann aber drüberfahren



mit dem Snowbike, oder mit am richdign MTBee


----------



## Landus (16. Januar 2014)

Jup binn gut heimgekommen, die  Lampe konnte man auf halbgas lassen bei dem Mond 
Allerdings waren die letzten 2 Km nicht mehr als Schnee zu bezeichnen  war eher schnellgefrierender Matsch

Und hats hochschieben ohne Verletzungen geklappt?


----------



## tbird (21. Januar 2014)

Was diese Snowbikes angeht: Es könnte sein, wenn alles gut geht, dass ab Sommer in Warmensteinach ein Bikeladen aufmacht ... jaaa damit meine ich MEINEN Bikeladen. 

Nix besonderes, kleine Werkstatt mit ein paar Ersatzteilen. Was man halt so "auf der Durchfahrt" braucht, oder für die Locals zum "Fire and forget" (Abgeben, nächsten Tag oder so kommen und mitnehmen und alles passt). 

Und im Winter wird sich der ganz auf die Produktion / Umbauten von Snowbikes stürzen.

Wie gesagt, noch nix Spruchreif, aber ich wills halt mal erwähnt haben


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2014)

tbird schrieb:


> Was diese Snowbikes angeht: Es könnte sein, wenn alles gut geht, dass ab Sommer in Warmensteinach ein Bikeladen aufmacht ... jaaa damit meine ich MEINEN Bikeladen.
> 
> Nix besonderes, kleine Werkstatt mit ein paar Ersatzteilen. Was man halt so "auf der Durchfahrt" braucht, oder für die Locals zum "Fire and forget" (Abgeben, nächsten Tag oder so kommen und mitnehmen und alles passt).
> 
> ...



Na dann halt uns auf jedenfall mal auf dem Laufenden
Ein Laden wo´s "net viel" aber die passenden und interessanten Sachen gibt kann man ja nur unterstützen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

War heut mal am Frankenfels unterwegs um alle HP´s ordnungsgmäß nach strengen Fichtelregeln unter Dach und Fach zu bringen. Glaub auf den 2 offiziellen Wegen die dort runterführen sind 95% aller Serpentinen im Fichtelgebirge  Eigentlich ganz gemütliches Wetter, nur etwas semirutschig 







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt musst nur noch schreiben wo der frankenfels ist??


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2014)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Jetzt musst nur noch schreiben wo der frankenfels ist??


 
Du kennst echt den Frankenfels net . Nordsüdlich vom Schauerberg...direkt am F-Weg, blaues F auf weißem Grund.







G.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Januar 2014)

Ah ja....
Hmm egal was es ist... Du solltest davon weniger nehmen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...x-meisterschaft-2014-findet-waldsassen-statt/

Mal ein Grund seine Tour Richtung Waldsassen zu legen 

G.


----------



## Messerharry (1. Februar 2014)

Hi Letti´s/ Jörg,
lange nimmer gesehen 
Snowbike muß so ungefähr aussehen 
Hab meine Altteile verwertet...





nur läßt der Schnee bei mir weiter auf sich warten, nächste Möglichkeit im Schwarzwald sind ca. 100km, war ich bisher nur 1x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (1. Februar 2014)

Wenns weiterhin immer wärmer wird, und bald das ganze Fichtelgebirge zu ner Wüste wird, kannst damit auch Sanddünen runterfahren  Praktisch eine Win-Win-Situation


----------



## Speci007 (1. Februar 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Wenns weiterhin immer wärmer wird, und bald das ganze Fichtelgebirge zu ner Wüste wird, kannst damit auch Sanddünen runterfahren  Praktisch eine Win-Win-Situation


----------



## Speci007 (1. Februar 2014)

Und Du wirst Hilfsölscheich


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Wenns weiterhin immer wärmer wird, und bald das ganze Fichtelgebirge zu ner Wüste wird, kannst damit auch Sanddünen runterfahren  Praktisch eine Win-Win-Situation



Ne, dan fahren wir doch alle Fatbikes 

@Messerharry: So hattte ich mir das auch schon überlegt mit meinem RMX, aber hatte zuviel Ungewissheitspotenzial was die Funktion mit der Rückholfunktion von den Skiern angeht.

G.


----------



## Messerharry (2. Februar 2014)

@ Jörgi:wegen der Rückholfunktion einfach den Alpine Skikit aus Amiland nehmen, hat Federn, die die Blades ausrichten.
Du solltest aber einen Rahmen nehmen, in den du einen längeren Dämpfer als beim Rädermodus bauen kannst.
Wenn daß nicht möglich ist, lieber weniger Federweg.
Längerer Dämpfer bringt 1. mehr Bodenfreiheit, 2. was wichtiger ist einen steileren Lenkwinkel, damit die Gabel auch ansprechen kann.
Schau dir mal diverse Video´s an (youtube usw...) gerade bei langen Gabeln und original Geometrie des Rahmens, flexen die Gabeln bei normaler Fahrt eigentlich nur, anstatt zu federn,
Nur bei gröberen Buckeln oder Drops federt da was.
dein RMX hat hinten 200mm Federweg, der bleibt dir bei normaler Geo nicht an der vorderen Spitze, des hinteren Blade´s.
Somit wird die Bladespitze beim Durchfedern gegen das Tretlagergehäuse schlagen und sie kann sich im schlechtesten Fall, wenn daß hintere Ende abhebt,  in den Schnee graben, was dann passiert kannst du dir denken


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2014)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @ Jörgi:wegen der Rückholfunktion einfach den Alpine Skikit aus Amiland nehmen, hat Federn, die die Blades ausrichten.
> Du solltest aber einen Rahmen nehmen, in den du einen längeren Dämpfer als beim Rädermodus bauen kannst.
> Wenn daß nicht möglich ist, lieber weniger Federweg.
> Längerer Dämpfer bringt 1. mehr Bodenfreiheit, 2. was wichtiger ist einen steileren Lenkwinkel, damit die Gabel auch ansprechen kann.
> ...



Eben, wegen den ganzen Unwägbarkeiten hab ich den Gedanken auch wieder komplett aufgegeben und mich eher in Richtung von auch was Tiefschneetauglichem hin orientiert. Aber solange es keine richtigen Winter mehr gibt, bleib ich Ganzjahresradfahrer....und Boulderhallener

G.


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2014)

@OLB EMan 
scheiß auf die kohle, kauf den bus. wir fahren da hin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reis...i-woggon-und-hans-rey-fotostory-video.681439/


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2014)

27h anreise von hamburg ... ok  alles klar

aber scho schee

wollte diesen Winter fast dahin  ... aber jetz is es ja nen anderes ziel geworden


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2014)

musst ja nicht die kleinste motorisierung nehmen. 
wo fährst denn nun schon wieder hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2014)

na ... wenn dann fliegen wir dahin 

kannst jetz scho langlaufen ? ...

wo ich hinfahr is nix neues


----------



## speedy_j (3. Februar 2014)

nix da langlaufen. nach dem gestrigen angekündigtem schneefall, der ja den ganzen tag andauern sollte und dann 0,5cm gebracht haben, werde ich mir das vielleicht fürs nächste jahr aufheben.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Februar 2014)

ok  ... oder du baust rollen drunter


----------



## schu2000 (4. Februar 2014)

Das mitm Winter wird doch eh nix mehr - nachdem ich mir im Herbst LL- und Abfahrt-Ski gekauft hab, is doch eigentlich klar, dass es keinen ordentlichen Winter geben kann


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Das heißt CC und DH Ski 

Siehsters, deswegen hab ich mir lieber einen neuen Fahrradrahmen bestellt 

G.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Februar 2014)

Und Tourenski sind dann Enduro oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Ne All Mountain 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

na ja, immerhin habe ich schon 18 all mountain touren und heut abend kommt wieder eine hinzu.
den schmarrn mit rollen mache ich aber sicher nicht, dafür ist mir das radeln zu heilig.

@Jörg
welcher rahmen wird es denn? wolltest du nicht aufs effigear warten?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Jörg
> welcher rahmen wird es denn? wolltest du nicht aufs effigear warten?


 
Reusper, reusper...wieso warten  

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

gibt es den jetzt schon? hab das thema nicht so sehr verfolgt, da es noch prototypenstatus hatte.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Das ist dummerweise supermegaultrageheim und wenn ich dir das sagen würde, dann müßte ich dich gleich danach töten 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

immerhin würden wir uns dann mal wieder übern weg laufen. das letzte mal war 2012. 
nachdem jetzt einige schon verheiratet sind oder kinder haben, sollte man mit einer frühzeitigen gemeinsamen biketourplanung auch mal wieder beginnen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ....nachdem jetzt einige schon verheiratet sind oder kinder haben.....


 
Manche sind sogar verheiratet und haben Kinder 

Aostatal soll ja ganz schön sein.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

hat sich der steinwaldjunge jetzt auch in die fesseln der tyrannei begeben. der eman taugt nicht als tratschtante.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ..... der eman taugt nicht als tratschtante.


 
Von wegen, der Eman ist rund um die Uhr auf FB erreichbar 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2014)

hehe  ... ja fast zumindest 


Grad drübergestolpert 

*Trafo unser*


Trafo unser im Labor

Geheiligt werde die Spannung,

der Strom komme, die Induktion geschehe,

sowohl primär als auch sekundär.

Unser tägliches Licht gib uns heute,

und vergib uns unsere Isolationsfehler.

Wie auch wir vergeben dem Hersteller.


Und führe uns nicht in den Kurzschluss,

 sondern verschone uns vor der Blindleistung

Denn dein ist die Kraft und das Feld

 Und das Phi, in Ewigkeit Spule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Oh mei... 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

immerhin nimmt er seinen beruf ernst


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2014)

ihr kunstbanausen


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2014)

hab seit donnerstag abend muskelkater deswegen  ...
aber egal


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Der Bergablanglaufsport scheint in Tele Mark und Bein zu gehen  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

@SpeedyJ : Darf dir zumindest die ersten Teile fürs Rad zeigen, das erste Päckchen ist heut schon gekommen...und das Zweite ist bereits auf dem Weg 
Klassische Teile die du auch nehmen würdest 
Bei uns geht übriegens CC Skifahren ohne Probleme, hab ich eben auf der Kösseine gesehen.





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi..._type_map=["og.recommends"]&action_ref_map=[]


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Bergablanglaufsport scheint in Tele Mark und Bein zu gehen
> 
> G.



Muskelkater in den Adduktoren is net so schee  und dauert lang. die Tatsache das ich die folgenden drei tage keine ruhe gegeben hab war sicher auch net grad zuträglich


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hätte ich fast den Link übersehen. Jaja diese Fatbiker, des sind ja die schlimmsten mit den dicken Reifen...die machen ja die tiefsten Rillen in den Waldboden 
Das müßte doch ein Speiseeis sein...genau das das mir im Auge schwebt 

Dann tu dich jetztmal erholen, des Telemarken scheint net so gesund zu sein 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Februar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat sich der steinwaldjunge jetzt auch in die fesseln der tyrannei begeben. der eman taugt nicht als tratschtante.


nein, hat er nicht aber wie auch immer - ich glaub so schnell komm ich aus der Sache nicht mehr raus!

ach nebenbei: mein Arzt hat mir übrigens mehr Radfahren verschrieben...also dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (4. Februar 2014)

hehe ... na dann raus


----------



## speedy_j (4. Februar 2014)

ach otti, du bist nicht der erste dem so ein kleiner unfall passiert ist. aber es sind ja nur noch 15 jahre, dann bist aus dem gröbsten raus. 

die lenkzentrale ist wirklich hervoragend ausgesucht. nix mit super tief auf der front hocken und den passenden winkel hat der lenker ja auch.
mal schauen, was meine stasikontakte zur nsa über dein kaufverhalten noch so sagen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2014)

Die Front wird eh tief genug da muß man net noch drauf hinarbeiten. Den Lenker mußt ich natürlich schon gleich ordern. Weißt ja wie des mit Syntace Carbon in 12° und überbreit ist....wenn sie weg sind dann sind`se weg und man schaut in die Röhre 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Februar 2014)

Gestern wars schon ne komische Schneestimmung auf der Kösseine. Konnt soger in der "wie oft am Gipfel am Tag", in der Spezialwertung, einen neuen Rekord aufstellen, den noch netmal der Eman geschafft hat  



 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Februar 2014)

puuh. bilder wie aus einer anderen welt-wenn man hier unten sitzt...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Februar 2014)

Ja voll anders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (6. Februar 2014)

welcher spezialwertung hast denn gewonnen? immerhin ist ja grad schon olympia.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2014)

War 3 mal komplett oben, der Spezialwertungseffekt dabein war, das ich auch 3 mal eingekehrt bin. War je immer wer anders mit oben.
Haben ja heutzutage alle immer zu unterschiedichen Zeiten Zeit 

Hui, die 2014er Magnesium/Titan XTR ist ein feines Stück. Man muß schon Bremshebel und Bremssattel zusammen in die Hand nehmen damit man etwas Gewicht spürt 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2014)

die kurzen hebel von den neuen shimanobremsen sind aber eigentlich mist. für die rohloff zu kurz, da hab ich jetzt auf alte saint hebel umgebaut und fürn dh-ler passen sie auch nicht gescheit, da man die alten saint schalthebel nicht ordentlich positionieren kann. muss mal noch überlegen, wie ich das am besten löse ohne alles neu kaufen zu müssen. (was aber wahrscheinlich in der absicht des erfinders lag  )


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2014)

Die Hebel gehen doch super mit dem Rolldoof Griff aus. Muß eindeutig an deinen Ostfingern liegen  

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2014)

mach mal ein bild zum vergleich. ich greife ja relativ weit außen und außerhalb des drehgriffes wenn ich bremsen muss. da reicht der hebel nicht bis zu den fingern.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mach mal ein bild zum vergleich. ich greife ja relativ weit außen und außerhalb des drehgriffes wenn ich bremsen muss. da reicht der hebel nicht bis zu den fingern.


 
Ich hab den Hebel glaub ich netmal ganz am Drehgriff dran, könnte ihn sogar noch weiter nach außen schieben. Bin aber grade net daheim 
Also doch Ostfinger...die sind ja früher schon net an die guten Sachen rangekommen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2014)

Muß ich leicht revedieren. Am TuneRolldoofgriff hab ich noch Platz, am Original steht der Hebel genau an.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (7. Februar 2014)

hm, so einen tunegriff habe ich auch noch rumliegen. werd ich mal rum probieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2014)

@Popefan: Es wird Zeit das du auch auf TroyLee umsteigst 








G.


----------



## JokerT (12. Februar 2014)

Servus! Wie schaut denn die Schneelage im südlichen Wichtelgebirge aus, alles ohne Spikes fahrbar? Hatte überlegt gegen Wochenende mal einen Abstecher richtung Oko/Schneeberg zu machen. 
Hier oben am Waldstein gehts ja ganz passabel bei wenig bis kaum vorhandenem Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2014)

ich stell mal die gleiche frage ... wie schauts aus daheim? 

in die alpen fahrn am WE is auch blöd da viel wind


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Februar 2014)

Oben weiß unten weniger und des Weiß ist auf den nächsten Tag nicht vorhersehbar. Entweder Eis oder glatter Schnee oder angetaut.
Man kanns wirklich net vorhersagen.

Gestern hatte ich mal Spikereifen drauf und mußte feststellen wie wenig grip Teer hat...und hab ein paar Kratzer in meinen Helm gemacht

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Februar 2014)

na halt nen mistwinter ....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na halt nen mistwinter ....



Ne sind ansich schoh immer top Bedinguingen zum Radeln. 
Gestern Abend hats aber urplötzlich richtig zum Regnen angefangen. Jetzt ist die Lage natürlich wieder komplett ungewiß, aber oben immernoch weiß und unten noch mehr grün...also geht schoh in die richtige Richtung


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2014)

na wird halt zu warm am WE ... das is net gut zum radlfahrn ... zum skifahrn auch net ... hehe


----------



## derwaaal (14. Februar 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wird halt zu warm am WE ... das is net gut zum radlfahrn ... zum skifahrn auch net ... hehe


Also, Bouldern ^^


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Also, Bouldern ^^



Ne, ging heut net wirklich am Berg, aber es wären absoult perfekte Radbedingungen gewesen.
Ein Local war heut gleich 3 mal am Gipfel 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2014)

ein local? du?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ein local? du?



Ne, ich war ja zum Boldern oben. Der Endurofan war mim Rad unterwegs. Waren auf ein Käffchen dann zusammen auf der Kösseine.
Aber Spikes sollte man jetzt schon aufziehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Februar 2014)

na is jetz eh egal ... bin morgen in den Bergen und sonntag kurz daheim ... wenns net regnet werd ich wohl okopf so 4x mit den Telemark hochlaufen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2014)

Sssssssssssssssssssssss...Argon FAT....mit Pinion, Riemen und Federgobl...was man da für Grip beim Granitverten aufbauen könnte....







G.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Februar 2014)

Net schlecht, däd ma a gfalln... Aber unter 6 Mille werd da nix laufen, bzw. fahren...
Und bei der vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeit is des dann eh alles scho wieder out


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ... was man da für Grip beim Granitverten aufbauen könnte....
> 
> G.


Sieht so aus, aber praktisch eher nicht. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist der Grip bei den Fatty-Reifen auf Fels und Wurzeln unter dem Niveau eines Nobby Nic.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sieht so aus, aber praktisch eher nicht. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist der Grip bei den Fatty-Reifen auf Fels und Wurzeln unter dem Niveau eines Nobby Nic.



Selber ausprobiert  ...oder wahren das alles Gleichgewichts und Bremslegasteniker 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und bei der vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeit is des dann eh alles scho wieder out



Darfst halt net vom Roland bestellen lassen  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (18. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Selber ausprobiert  ...oder wahren das alles Gleichgewichts und Bremslegasteniker
> 
> G.


Am Fahrer liegt es nicht. 




Der Softlurch hat auch schon einige Reifen ausprobiert. Echt komisch, dass die nicht so gut funktionieren.
Ich war zwar schon mal auf seinem Fatty gesessen, aber nur kurz und da waren kaum Wurzeln und Felsen.


----------



## 0815p (18. Februar 2014)

die reifen sen der letzte müll,sobald es aweng wicki wicki is , kannst nix mer fohren, und der softlurch is scho a top biker.
ich hab sei kistn mal in der fränkischen auf feuchtn fels und wurzeln getestet, der letzte schrott


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2014)

Ja bei Feuchtigkeit braucht man Gummimischung, da geht nichts drüber. Aber wenns trocken ist müßte es doch bombastisch grippen bei 0.5 Bar.

G.


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Darfst halt net vom Roland bestellen lassen
> 
> G.


Hey hab mir das Nicolai nie offiziell bestellt. Wollte mir nur keine 5 Monate Liteville Geschichten von euch anhören.
Solange es keine gescheiten Reifen gibt, ist so ein Fatbike sinnlos. Selbiges gilt für 650B und 29.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Februar 2014)

Wie schautsn im Wichtl zur Zeit aus??
Jörg, es wär mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Spielrunde 
Fanes will auch mal wieder raus


----------



## RolandMC (19. Februar 2014)

Wassss du hast das Fanes noch?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wassss du hast das Fanes noch?



Hast du eigentlich din 601 noch 

@Dampfsti: Noch net optimal, in höheren Lagen alles noch mit Schnee und angefrorenen Boden großteils verunreinigt.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Februar 2014)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Wassss du hast das Fanes noch?



Na freilich, mein Sommer und schönwetter Rad 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich din 601 noch
> 
> @Dampfsti: Noch net optimal, in höheren Lagen alles noch mit Schnee und angefrorenen Boden großteils verunreinigt.
> 
> G.




Hmm na dann müss ma wohl noch weng aufn Frühling warten


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2014)

Winter 
Endlich bin ich mal da wo der Schnee dieses Jahr runter is


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2014)

@speedy ... Net zufällig Bock auf Dolomiten?  Bin geflasht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Winter
> Endlich bin ich mal da wo der Schnee dieses Jahr runter is



Zählt nur wenn man ganz oben steht...sonst ists net der höchste Punkt 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2014)

Hab mir heut mal die Bauwerke am GreenHill angegukt. Tolle Sachen, schöne Strecken. Eigentlich alles ganz sicher und flowig gebaut. Bin aber wegen Tourenüberlastung kaum was gesprungen  
Der Einstiegssprung kostet glaub ich schon etwas Neven beim ersten Mal ...also nicht der Kleine auf dem Bild.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2014)

Hmm ... Wer war da dabei ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2014)

Nur der Andy, der mal km schätzen lernen müßte  und die Nicole und der Matthias.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2014)

Aha


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @speedy ... Net zufällig Bock auf Dolomiten?  Bin geflasht



und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo du dich rum treibst. grundsätzlich können wir schon noch mal was im märz machen. danach will ich eigentlich auf sommer umschalten. kai würde sicher auch mitkommen.

@Jörg 
wo ist das denn?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo du dich rum treibst. grundsätzlich können wir schon noch mal was im märz machen. danach will ich eigentlich auf sommer umschalten. kai würde sicher auch mitkommen.
> 
> @Jörg
> wo ist das denn?



Hhhwas auf Sommer umschalten ... Die tourensaison beginnt doch erst ... Bin noch geplante 12 Tage im Schnee


----------



## speedy_j (8. März 2014)

ich bin doch kein frühjahrstourengänger, die dann noch anfangen mit dem rad zum schnee zu fahren.  
unsere abendskitour ist schon nicht mehr möglich und wenn sich das wetter an den wetterbericht hält, wird es in den nächsten tagen noch mal deutlich dazu beitragen, dass man bald keinen pulver mehr findet.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @Jörg
> wo ist das denn?



In der Nähe von Eger im Wald. Ein paar, mittlerweile wohl offizielle Strecken, mit ansich sehr gutmütigen Bauereien trotz gapcharakter und richtig spaßigen abschnitten. Nur das Einstiegscanyongap, das wohl auch sehr gutmütig ist, hat schon was krasses.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur der Andy, der mal km schätzen lernen müßte
> 
> G.



 ha, ich glaub ich weiss, was du damit meinst, hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ha, ich glaub ich weiss, was du damit meinst, hehe



Ums in Daten auszudrücken, aus 20-25 geschätzen Km sind 37,6km geworden, trotz zusätzlicher Abkürzungen zum Schluß  War aber ne super Tour. War ja auch super Frühlingswetter und meistens salztrockene Forstwege und Trails zum Fahren

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. März 2014)

Hehehe...jap, wahnsinns Wetter. Nur der Forst hat hier richtig was ruiniert...aber ich nehm an, daheim auch?!


----------



## OLB EMan (10. März 2014)

@Otti ... wir müssen jetz unbedingt mal dynamitetrail fahrn ! ....

ja im westen is einiges putt


----------



## P3 Killa (12. März 2014)

Mal ne frage an die Locas, ist die Ochenskopf- Schneeberg Runde schon wieder fahrbar? Auf der Webcam schaut's ja schneefrei aus? Und diese Strecken am Green Hill, sind die öffentlich und wie weit weg vom Ochenskopf?


----------



## Rucksim (12. März 2014)

Stand 04.03.

noch recht viel Schnee und Eis, vor allem in schattigen und nach Norden gerichteten Lagen oberhalb von 800m. Auf den Wegen ist der Schnee zu Eis festgetrampelt. Da es Nachts noch recht kalt ist und es seit dem nicht geregnet hat, wird wohl immernoch viel Eis liegen. Wie es auf dem Downhill ausssieht, keine Ahnung, soll aber schon fast schneefrei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Stand 04.03.
> 
> noch recht viel Schnee und Eis, vor allem in schattigen und nach Norden gerichteten Lagen oberhalb von 800m. Auf den Wegen ist der Schnee zu Eis festgetrampelt. Da es Nachts noch recht kalt ist und es seit dem nicht geregnet hat, wird wohl immernoch viel Eis liegen. Wie es auf dem Downhill ausssieht, keine Ahnung, soll aber schon fast schneefrei sein.



Jepp so kann mans sagen. Nach Norden ist der M-Weg und nach Bigri runter noch gut weiß...aber auch gut zu fahren Süden ist ansich schneefrei....hab ich mir gestern sagen lassen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. März 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Otti ... wir müssen jetz unbedingt mal dynamitetrail fahrn ! ....
> 
> ja im westen is einiges putt


lass' es abends noch ein bisschen länger hell sein. bis du wieder da bist kommt ja eh die zeitumstellung. zumindest fahr ich schon brav in die arbeit, da werd ich ein bisschen fit


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2014)

Hehe ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. März 2014)

aprpopopo: gibts eigentlich pläne für ostern? ich werde gezwungen jetzt schon konkrete angaben zu machen...!


----------



## speedy_j (16. März 2014)

bekommst du denn ausgang? 
man könnte ja irgendwo ballern gehen, auch wenn das dem eman noch gar nicht passt über sowas zu reden.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. März 2014)

ja ... is doch noch voll winter  https://www.dropbox.com/s/ia7e14t7sje0zf2/IMG_1210.JPG

inkl. "northshore"feeling hehe ...


----------



## derwaaal (17. März 2014)

zu Fuß? ohne Tourenski?
Wo ist denn das?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2014)

Sieht gefährlich aus 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (17. März 2014)

viel zu geährlich. wenn man da weg rutscht, rutscht man den rest seines lebens.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2014)

sieht man doch das die Ski dabei warn  ... hoch 350 hm mit Steigeisen. Runter gibts nen Hang, der oben aber scho ein wenig Eindruck macht (hehe um nicht zu sagen Angst  )




 

hinterm "northshore" steigt man runter in den hang


 

und das war der Berg ... https://www.dropbox.com/s/t9v61v8ny7qnylo/2014-03-15_Schrankogel_2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2014)

hehe speedy ... mit snowboardboots ist das eh schwierig.

der berg an sich ist nicht wirklich gefährlich ... aber geiles Panorama wennst da den grat hochsteigst und eindrucksvoll.

http://www.tourentipp.de/de/touren/Schrankogel-Skitour_398.html

und wenn ich bei sowas den rest meines lebens rutsche ... na dann hat sichs rentiert ... hauptsache ich bin gleich tot .


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2014)

Aha...vor Angst also eine Urinspur hinterlassen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aha...vor Angst also eine Urinspur hinterlassen
> 
> G.


----------



## Rucksim (26. März 2014)

Hi,

gibt`s ne Wasserstandsmeldung vom O-Kopf/Schneeberg? Die 2-3cm Schnee von dieser Woche sind ja wahrscheinlich bis zum Wochenende weg. Liegt aber immernoch Altschnee und Eis auf den Wegen?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Kann mir net vorstellen das außer auf Emans Bilder und dem Neuschnee noch irgendwo auf den Trails Altschnee liegt. Oko war ich jetzt nimmer, aber Kösseine ist bis in die Ritzen frei.

Verdammt Stefans und Eman Ion Effi scheint schon fertig zu sein 





G.


----------



## Rucksim (26. März 2014)

Merci, dann wird ich`s mal testen am Wochenende


----------



## JokerT (26. März 2014)

Als ich am Freitag oben war, hab ich nichts gefunden, könnte aber sein, dass irgendwo auf der Nordseite noch weng was rumliegt, da hab ich nicht nachgeguckt 

Wie war das, am Samstag soll der Liftbetrieb losgehen, oder?


----------



## P3 Killa (26. März 2014)

Das klingt doch Super, Wetter soll ja auch gut werden. Mal sehen, vielleicht werd ich mich dann auch auf den weg machen


----------



## Landus (26. März 2014)

Ein DH'ler in Enduro-Farben? Ist das dann ein Enduro-DH'ler? Warscheinlich die Steigerung vom Super-Enduro, ein Mega-Enduro  Boooaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (26. März 2014)

Seit wann nimmst du das Wort Enduro wieder in den Mund Ändilein, ich hab gedacht es ist ein sehr böses Wort 
Wenn dann ist es ein Mega-Unduro ^^


----------



## Speci007 (27. März 2014)

Der Landerich muss total verwirrt sein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2014)

Und die Steinwaldrunde gut überstanden 

Mir tut auf jedenfall von den 50km richtig der Bobbers weh ..ratet mal warum...eine kleine Hilfe geb ich






Aber der rettende Kuchen war dafür göttlich...besonders der Erste 






G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2014)

Das richtige Zeitfenster war heut mal alles...oder der späte Vogel fängt den Wurm 





G.


----------



## speedy_j (30. März 2014)

ihr braucht derzeit ein richtiges zeitfenster fürs wetter? hier ist es schon seit tagen nur noch sonnig. 
man hatte heute ca. 200-250km von links nach rechts sicht. war ganz schön beindruckend


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2014)

Stimmt, das im  Hintergrund sind übriegens die Alpen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2014)

ah, die berühmt berüchtigten grashügelplatten in den ostalpen. hier im westlichen teil geht es ja etwas schroffer zu.


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

Sieht gut aus! Der Kuchen auch ...


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2014)

boah, ich hab grad im yt-fred den aufstand gelesen. meine fresse sind da einige sensibel.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> boah, ich hab grad im yt-fred den aufstand gelesen. meine fresse sind da einige sensibel.



Naja, Yt Fahrer...kennsters ja...Eman und so   

G.


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> boah, ich hab grad im yt-fred den aufstand gelesen. meine fresse sind da einige sensibel.


Welchen meinst Du denn?
Im IG-YT Fred gab's schon länger kein Update ...
Danke.


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, Yt Fahrer...kennsters ja...Eman und so
> 
> G.



wenn die wüssten, dass ich meins letztes jahr einfach abgeholt habe, weil sie mir die lieferung bis zum wochenende nicht garantieren konnten. 



derwaaal schrieb:


> Welchen meinst Du denn?
> Im IG-YT Fred gab's schon länger kein Update ...
> Danke.



der wo es um das ltd modell in den news geht.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2014)

Was du hast auch eins   

G.


----------



## speedy_j (31. März 2014)

hat das der eman noch nicht gesagt? ja, ich konnte mir letztes jahr nicht schnell genug einen ersatzdämpfer besorgen. so hab ich dann mal etwas größer investiert. war aber eine ganz schöne umstellung, wenn man vorher ein sofa gefahren ist. mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass es richtig gut funktioniert.


----------



## derwaaal (31. März 2014)

was bist denn vorher gfahrn?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hat das der eman noch nicht gesagt? ja, ich konnte mir letztes jahr nicht schnell genug einen ersatzdämpfer besorgen. so hab ich dann mal etwas größer investiert. war aber eine ganz schöne umstellung, wenn man vorher ein sofa gefahren ist. mittlerweile muss ich aber sagen, dass es richtig gut funktioniert.


 
Hast den Dh´ler oder das Enuro dir gegönnt?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> was bist denn vorher gfahrn?



zonenschein zypher, ich hoffe aber das dieses jahr auch wieder ein paar strecken damit gefahren werden.

@Jörg
natürlich den dh´ler, mein lapierre funktioniert ja noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

Wer kauft sich denn heutzutage noch einen Dh´ler  ....heutzutage fährt man doch Enduro, Hauptsache man hat einen Vollvisierhelm auf 

G.


----------



## Landus (1. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache man hat einen Vollvisierhelm auf
> 
> G.



Aber blooos nicht auf normalen Wegen fahren, sonst erschrecken die Wanderer, und es wird wieder ein die Nation spaltendes Newsthema erstellt


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2014)

man muss ja nicht jedem trend hinterher hecheln. ich hoffe nur, dass mein cc hobel die 27,5" geschichte bis zum 26" revival überlebt.


----------



## Speci007 (1. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich denn heutzutage noch einen Dh´ler  ....heutzutage fährt man doch Enduro, Hauptsache man hat einen Vollvisierhelm auf
> 
> G.




Heutzutage fährt man doch MTB. UNDURO fahren nur Hipster  u. die, die Unduroklopapier, Handschuhe, Griffe, Sättel, Reifen, Hosen , Jacken, Socken, Haarwäsche u.s.w., u.s.w. ,u.s.w. benutzen. Lippenstifte hab ich noch vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> man muss ja nicht jedem trend hinterher hecheln. ich hoffe nur, dass mein cc hobel die 27,5" geschichte bis zum 26" revival überlebt.


 
Natürlich muß man das...oder hast du noch kein Fatbike. Immer diese rückständigen Ostler....tss

G.


----------



## Speci007 (1. April 2014)

Fatbike, meinst Du die üblen Teile die  Rettungsringe als Räder haben 
Ich warte auf die 23,5" Extremstschmalspurräder. Die kommen bestimmt bald. Irgend einen Schmarrn muss den In-Bikern ja angedreht werden


----------



## speedy_j (1. April 2014)

warte nur ab, ich bin trendsetter da ich beim nächsten 26" hype schon eins fahre.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2014)

na das ihr den Winter net vergesst 




 

morgen gehts da hin  ... http://www.outdooractive.com/de/ski...e-route-von-argentiere-nach-saas-fee/1386376/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2014)

Oh mei....alles weiß...oh mei.....

G.


----------



## speedy_j (2. April 2014)

die haben wir ja gerne... auf dem gipfel mit dem neumodischen zeug rum spielen.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die haben wir ja gerne... auf dem gipfel mit dem neumodischen zeug rum spielen.


 
Vielleicht stellt er gerade seine LVS Äpp auf off um Akku zu sparen, weil von oben kann ja da nichts mehr kommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2014)

jaja ... der neid der untenbleiber


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2014)

Ich bin fast jeden Tag auf fast 1000 Meter Höhe...zwar nur 2mal fast, aber dafür muß ich mich nicht mit dem Schnee oben rumschlagen und bekomm sogar noch was zu trinken gereicht   
Außerdem hab ich vorgestern sogar Käptain Ahab an den Mobby Dick Blöcken geschafft...auch wenns keinen interessiert und keiner weiß was und wo das ist 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2014)

Ich bin auch jedn Tach zwischen 320hm und 550hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tbird (2. April 2014)

Ich auch, aber im Moment leider nur mit dem Rennrad

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Landus (3. April 2014)

Soll ja Leute geben, die für die Standard-Trails schon nen DHler brauchen, siehe hier:


----------



## Hechtl (4. April 2014)

leben und leben lassen... soll halt einfach jeder fahren was er will bzw braucht.
Hab auch schon einige Federwegsbereiche hinter mir die letzten Jahre... von 150mm Fox Talas auf 160mm  Fox Talas auf 170mm  RockShox Lyrik und etz wieder zurück auf 160mm Fox Float. Is doch egal! Hauptsache Spaß machts und es Weizen schmeckt.
Gut, a bissl Recht geb ich dir scho > bin mittlerweile der Meinung des unsere Trails mit weniger Federweg fast mehr Spaß machen 

Gruß
Hechtl


----------



## franzam (4. April 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Soll ja Leute geben, die für die Standard-Trails schon nen DHler brauchen, siehe hier:


Schön wie der Dreck spritzt und dann das ganze noch auf einem Wanderweg bei dem es eh schon mal Ärger gab


----------



## HANZZ08 (4. April 2014)

Welcher Weg ist das denn?
Sieht spaßig aus...
Der obere teil schaut fast n bissl nach KaTr aus, kann das sein?

Gruß


----------



## Hechtl (4. April 2014)

kann sein


----------



## Landus (4. April 2014)

Sollte hinkommen ja  Nunja, offiziell ists ja gerkein Wanderweg mehr, zumindest kein ausgeschilderter. Was ist das dann eigentlich? Ein wanderweg der da ist, aber keiner ist Mysteriös


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

Video läuft teilweise schneller...sowas ist bähh.
Die Stelle mit den Dreckspritzern beim Kurvensliden hätte er auch rauslassen können, stattdessen muß man es ja auch noch in langsam wiederholen...ist auch bähh...und verleitet andere es erst zu mach, weils ja cool ist....was aber auch bääh ist..
Ansonsten wäre es ja schön 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Sollte hinkommen ja  Nunja, offiziell ists ja gerkein Wanderweg mehr, zumindest kein ausgeschilderter. Was ist das dann eigentlich? Ein wanderweg der da ist, aber keiner ist Mysteriös



Ein Mountainbikeweg natürlich 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. April 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Soll ja Leute geben, die für die Standard-Trails schon nen DHler brauchen, siehe hier:



Und dann müssen se aufpassen dass net einer mitn 29er Hardtail an ihnen vorbeifliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HANZZ08 (4. April 2014)

Aber wenns doch kein Wanderweg mehr ist, können se sich ja net drüber beschweren dass wir die Wege kaputtmachen 
Wobei wir sowieso nix kaputtmachn...


----------



## Landus (5. April 2014)

Dann beschweren sie sich dass die Mountainbiker den Weg gemacht haben und benutzen 

Egal, die Devise lautet: Keine Gnade für die Wade, Whhoooossaaaa

Edith sagt: Ist morgen zufällig jemand im Oko-Gebiet unterwegs?


----------



## Speci007 (5. April 2014)

Der Landerich sucht wen der durch Schieben ein fehlendes Kettenblatt ersetzt


----------



## Dampfsti (5. April 2014)

[QUOTE="Landus, post: 11877905, member: 201631"

Edith sagt: Ist morgen zufällig jemand im Oko-Gebiet unterwegs?[/QUOTE]


Allerdings mit genügend Kettenblättern


----------



## LB Stefan (5. April 2014)

++++ Trail-News ++++

Aufm Epic-Trail liegt a Baum drin... 
Ist aber natürlich dort hin gekommen... Leider deutlich zu groß um ihn alleine weg zu machen...


----------



## Maxed (6. April 2014)

<- Landis Nachbar und Hanzz/AMS Fahrer in blau Namens Max, nur das alle bescheidwissen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2014)

Registriert 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. April 2014)

Hai Maxed


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. April 2014)

Der max vom Kösser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (7. April 2014)

Der AMS-Max, immer unterwegs in AMS-Geschwindigkeit  :-D


----------



## HANZZ08 (7. April 2014)

Hmm, ich glaube, er hatte n ams


----------



## Maxed (7. April 2014)

"Der Max von der Kösser" hmmm ich hoffe mal ja ;P


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2014)

Nur das ihr den Winter net vergesst  ... Bin endlich mal auf der Monte rosa Hütte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

Gott ist das ne häßliche Hütte...dein Händy scheint Sauerstoffprobleme zu haben, sieht schon unscharf  

G.


----------



## speedy_j (9. April 2014)

ist das die hütte, über die alle so schimpfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2014)

Hmmh...gibts eigentlich eine Definition zum Begriff "Hütte"?

Normalerweise stellt man sich ja sowas vor, wenn man Hütte hört 






G.


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2014)

das ist doch die neue Hütte am Matterhorn, für die die Schweizer die alten historische abgerissen haben, und die hat allen modernen Schnickschnack wie Glasscheiben an der ganzen Front, Glasboden, Solarstrom und -wasser überall, etc.
Ooooder?


----------



## speedy_j (10. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> G.



mei is des schee


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mei is des schee


ja genau, woisnades?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

Meine Wochenendhütte in Südtirol...oder anders ausgedrückt, das erste gute Bild das zum Verlinken bei Google, unter Hütte, gekommen ist 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2014)

Die ist im karwendel...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Die ist im karwendel...



Karvendel ist doch ne Pflanze, oder 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2014)

Des ist Lavendel. Weil die aus Lava ist... Net zu verwechseln mit Java was ne Insel oder ne Kaffeetasse ist... Alles klar


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

Javas sind doch die kleinen Wesen bei StarWars die gebrauchte Androiden verkaufen...

https://www.google.de/search?q=jawa...K8rVsgb88IG4Cw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1028

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2014)

Androiden sind doch händys...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

Naja vielleicht verkaufen sie ja jetzt auch Händys 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2014)

Ja kann sein. 
Die müssen ja a gucken wo es bleiben...


----------



## Dampfsti (10. April 2014)

Oh mei


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

Ja manches muß man nicht verstehen 

G.


----------



## daniel_Speci (10. April 2014)

Mal zurück zum radeln. Ist eine frustfreie Tour am Schneeberg/O-Kopf schon möglich oder liegt noch sehr viel Holz und Bäume auf den "Radwegen"? Schnee/Eisfrei dürfte es doch schon sein, gell?!? Ist das Seehaus am Schneeberg schon offen?? Eine kurze Info wäre sehr nett.

Danke Dani


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2014)

Oh mei ... Ihr habt's Probleme ... Is halt ne moderne Hütte die sogar ein wenig fließend Wasser hat  ... Nach 5 Hütten ohne Wasser freut man sich da fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2014)

daniel_Speci schrieb:


> Mal zurück zum radeln. Ist eine frustfreie Tour am Schneeberg/O-Kopf schon möglich oder liegt noch sehr viel Holz und Bäume auf den "Radwegen"? Schnee/Eisfrei dürfte es doch schon sein, gell?!? Ist das Seehaus am Schneeberg schon offen?? Eine kurze Info wäre sehr nett.
> 
> Danke Dani



Schneeberg war ich noch nicht dises Jahr, aber am Oko gabs ansich nur Harvestervernichtung, was querliegende Bäume angeht und die waren nicht auf den "Radwegen".
Schnee ist schon komplett weg, egal wo.
Der Landus ist letztens Schneeberg gefahren, hat auch nicht von querliegenden Bäumen erzählt.

G.


----------



## tbird (10. April 2014)

Gestern war alles gut aufm Oko, bis eben auf den einen Harvester

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maxed (10. April 2014)

Schneeberg war vor 2 Wochen top, Seehaus hat natürlich auch offen 

Am Oko warn se wie schon gesagt mim Harvester unterwegs, vorallem den Weg nach Bischofsgrün runter hats erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (11. April 2014)

Am Montag war alles super zu fahren. Seehaus hat alles neu gestrichen und ist jetzt auch bereit für den Sommer


----------



## daniel_Speci (11. April 2014)

Junx, DANKE!!!!! Am So werden wir uns davon überzeugen  freu


----------



## Hechtl (11. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Javas sind doch die kleinen Wesen bei StarWars die gebrauchte Androiden verkaufen...
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=jawa...K8rVsgb88IG4Cw&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1028
> 
> G.


Java is definitiv Dreck - macht nur Ärger


----------



## Hechtl (11. April 2014)

daniel_Speci schrieb:


> Mal zurück zum radeln. Ist eine frustfreie Tour am Schneeberg/O-Kopf schon möglich oder liegt noch sehr viel Holz und Bäume auf den "Radwegen"? Schnee/Eisfrei dürfte es doch schon sein, gell?!? Ist das Seehaus am Schneeberg schon offen?? Eine kurze Info wäre sehr nett.
> 
> Danke Dani


Schnee/Eisfrei? Scherz oder? Wir haben seit etlichen Wochen Traumwetter


----------



## OLB EMan (11. April 2014)

wo zum teufel is die burg bei 1:13 ... ich bin ja kulturell net so bewandert ... aber wüsst net wo im Fichtelgebirge die stehen soll


----------



## Bikeolino (11. April 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste das die Burg in Loket (CZ) sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2014)

Oh mei, aber die Felsen direkt danach würden mich auch mal interessieren  ....und den Steinwald haben sie sich auch einverleibt 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2014)

ja tatsächlich Burg Loket ... na schönes städtchen. hab aber noch nie was davon gehört.

https://www.google.de/search?q=loke...GMmstAbrkoGADQ&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1029


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2014)

@Landus: Soderla, neuen Bikeboulderdämpfer ins Rad geschraubt....und Diverses ausgetauscht  





G.


----------



## Landus (13. April 2014)

Des gibts ja net Und flutscht sie gut?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2014)

Bin begeistert...alles voll funktionell, einfach, paßgenau...usw...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. April 2014)

Sieht scho gut aus mit dem vielen Verstellweg...


----------



## Dampfsti (13. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin begeistert...alles voll funktionell, einfach, paßgenau...usw...
> 
> G.


Warum hast du soggn die scho...

Hab am Samstag mal am Oko noch weng rumgspielt...
Bei feuchtem Moos und Maxxis am Vr wird die hohe Abfahrt ganzschee flott


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bin begeistert...alles voll funktionell, einfach, paßgenau...usw...
> 
> G.



mach mal einen bericht, wenn es in den nächsten wochen nix schlechtes zu berichten gibt, dann order ich auch mal eine. brauch aber ur die 140mm variante. im übrigen habe ich eut heraus gefunden, dass der eman schon wieder ein neues rad hat.




Dampfsti schrieb:


> Warum hast du soggn die scho...
> 
> Hab am Samstag mal am Oko noch weng rumgspielt...
> Bei feuchtem Moos und Maxxis am Vr wird die hohe Abfahrt ganzschee flott



fichtelplattenshore?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Warum hast du soggn die scho...
> 
> Hab am Samstag mal am Oko noch weng rumgspielt...
> Bei feuchtem Moos und Maxxis am Vr wird die hohe Abfahrt ganzschee flott



Na, da siehst mal wie mir des so immer geht...im Nichtprototypenstatus 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mach mal einen bericht, wenn es in den nächsten wochen nix schlechtes zu berichten gibt, dann order ich auch mal eine. brauch aber ur die 140mm variante. im übrigen habe ich eut heraus gefunden, dass der eman schon wieder ein neues rad hat.
> 
> 
> Fichtelplattenshore



Kurzbericht: Das Beste was ich je an Telestütze in der Hand hatte 

Nix Fichtelplattenshore...Bikeboulder (Highball) am Okohaus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2014)

bikeboulder: du hängst zuviel bei den leutenbachern ab 

@all
was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit ostern? die kemptener jungs haben mal vinschgau ins programm geworfen. vielleicht auch mal ein tag ballern in kohlern gehen.


----------



## Dampfsti (13. April 2014)

Bikeboulder is ne Fichtelerfindung

Jaja' der Prototypenstatus is scho oft hilfreich


----------



## tbird (14. April 2014)

Nicht gaaanz Fichtelgebirge, aber:

Am Sonntag mit meiner Freundin eine richtig geile 4h-Tour in der Fränkischen gemacht ...  Ihr neues AMS150 Carbon geht echt Hammer ... sie freut sich ohne ende 

Panorama über Pottenstein






Runter!





Grad noch rechtzeitig...





Queen of Trails? 





Amseln im Gras





Wir hatte echt tierisch Spass!





Nen haufen Höhlen gibts hier ... 





 Schatzi und ich





Trails...





Kletterwände





und nach der Tour: Wieder alles in den Lastenesel


----------



## HANZZ08 (14. April 2014)

@LB Jörg: Was ist das denn für ne Sattelstütze? Noch nie gesehen...
Gruß


----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

Guggst du hier... http://vecnum.com/


----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

Rechnung beglichen


----------



## HANZZ08 (14. April 2014)

Ah ok, danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Rechnung beglichen



Wollt ich ja schon auf FB schreiben, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr, aber du hast die doch die gleiche komische Position für die Kamera wie der Ray genommen 
Warst in Gedanken wieder nur bei der Spalte 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ..... im übrigen habe ich eut heraus gefunden, dass der eman schon wieder ein neues rad hat.



Ach genau, du hast ja kein FB....naja zwar neu aber nix Neues 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wollt ich ja schon auf FB schreiben, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr, aber du hast die doch die gleiche komische Position für die Kamera wie der Ray genommen
> Warst in Gedanken wieder nur bei der Spalte
> 
> G.


Nene, habs schon von ner anderen Position aus auch gefilmt...
muss mich dann mal hinsetzen und weng was zamschnippeln...
ich befürcht allerdings für nen guten Streifen muss ich nochmal ausrücken.
Das Material ist nicht so gut wie ich gedacht hab...


----------



## derwaaal (14. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wollt ich ja schon auf FB schreiben, hatte aber keine Zeit mehr, aber du hast die doch die gleiche komische Position für die Kamera wie der Ray genommen
> Warst in Gedanken wieder nur bei der Spalte


wo is des? dem Threadtitel entsprechend?


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Rechnung beglichen



nennt ihr das bikebouldern? für so kleine spalten nehme ich aber mein komplett ungefedertes rad ohne sattel und mach dir das vom hinterrad stehend aus..... nennt sich trial. 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach genau, du hast ja kein FB....naja zwar neu aber nix Neues
> 
> G.



das schlimme ist ja eigentlich, dass wir dann fast beinah im partnerlook unterwegs gewesen wären. als ich ihm von der idee, da zuzuschlagen erzählt habe, hat er noch ganz unschuldig getan. 
mal was anderes: habe doch tatsächlich probleme mit meiner shimanobremse bekommen. sie hat gestern unter der hitze gelitten und dann zu gemacht bzw. als wir mit dem lift wieder oben waren, war alles i.O.. hab dann mal kurz versucht zu entlüften, aber da ließ sich dann recht schnell mehr kein öl durchdrücken. hab sie nun heute auseinander genommen und das problem liegt am hebel. in richtung raus geht alles scheinbar wunderbar aber in richtung sattel -> hebel ist kein vorwärtskommen. hast du in der richtung schon einmal was gelesen? will sie morgen mal mit druckluft durchblasen aber so einen richtigen reim kann ich mir nicht draus machen.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nennt ihr das bikebouldern? für so kleine spalten nehme ich aber mein komplett ungefedertes rad ohne sattel und mach dir das vom hinterrad stehend aus..... nennt sich trial.



Ne, Bikebouldern geht erst nach der Spalte an, drum laß ich auch immer diese Trialspalte aus. Du würdest dafür den Rest auslassen 
Fahrräder ohne Sattel sind eh keine Mountainbikes, so wie 29er...und stehenbleiben, rumhupfen oder stehend hinterradversetzen sind eh Zeichen fehlender Fahrtechnik  
Entweder man besitz flüssigen fahrflow oder man hoppelt halt unquallifiriert rum 

@DerWaal: Das ist direkt beim Bulldingshaus 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nennt ihr das bikebouldern? für so kleine spalten nehme ich aber mein komplett ungefedertes rad ohne sattel und mach dir das vom hinterrad stehend aus..... nennt sich trial.



Meinst du sowas??



Mit dem kanns ja jeder 

Na Käse, dafür kann ich die ganzen anderen Sachen mitn Trialer net fahren.. 
Ne größere Spalte hat sich leider net in die Line einbauen lassen...
Mittlerweile klappts mitn Timing auch mitn Fully recht gut, so dass ich auch weitere Gaps angehen kann...



derwaaal schrieb:


> wo is des? dem Threadtitel entsprechend?


Jep


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2014)

ihr glaubt gar nicht, wo die uns bei wettkämpfen schon runter geschickt haben, wo ich mir nur mein fully gewünscht habe. macht mal ein video, von eurem komischen bikebouldern. damit man sich als zügigfahrer auch mal was drunter vorstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ihr glaubt gar nicht, wo die uns bei wettkämpfen schon runter geschickt haben, wo ich mir nur mein fully gewünscht habe. macht mal ein video, von eurem komischen bikebouldern. damit man sich als zügigfahrer auch mal was drunter vorstellen kann.


Hehe, ja glaub ich dir...
Bin scho drüber...


----------



## HTWolfi (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> … hab sie nun heute auseinander genommen und das problem liegt am hebel. in richtung raus geht alles scheinbar wunderbar aber in richtung sattel -> hebel ist kein vorwärtskommen. hast du in der richtung schon einmal was gelesen? will sie morgen mal mit druckluft durchblasen aber so einen richtigen reim kann ich mir nicht draus machen.



Ich denke es könnte an der »Free Stroke« Einstellung liegen, lese das mal
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slx-...nd-entlueften-verstopft.689945/#post-11820547


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ihr glaubt gar nicht, wo die uns bei wettkämpfen schon runter geschickt haben, wo ich mir nur mein fully gewünscht habe. macht mal ein video, von eurem komischen bikebouldern. damit man sich als zügigfahrer auch mal was drunter vorstellen kann.


 
Blablub...komm einfach mal von deinem Allgäu hoch und fahr mal mit....mit Sattel natürlich 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. April 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @all
> was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit ostern? die kemptener jungs haben mal vinschgau ins programm geworfen. vielleicht auch mal ein tag ballern in kohlern gehen.



hmm, ich denk' mir mittlerweilen "warum zu Ostern wenn halb Deutschland in Richtung Süden startet?" Ich bin jetzt auf dem Trichter "lieber mal nen Tag frei nehmen und ein ausserplanmäßiges verlängertes Wochenende einbauen"...was denkt denn der Jörg dazu?


----------



## speedy_j (14. April 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich denke es könnte an der »Free Stroke« Einstellung liegen, lese das mal
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slx-...nd-entlueften-verstopft.689945/#post-11820547



danke wolfi für den tip, kann ich auch mal probieren. ich befürchte aber dass meine ursache woanders liegt, da meine bremse mit steigender wärme zugemacht hat => hebel wandert vom lenker weg. vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran, da ich einen alten saint sattel mit einem neuen xt hebel kombiniert habe und sich nun irgendwo noch alter dreck aus der leitung angesammelt hat, der irgendwas verstopft. ich werde aber berichten.

@Jörg
ich komm schon mal wieder, keine angst.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. April 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> .....was denkt denn der Jörg dazu?


 
Der Jörg denkt recht verspätet, genau 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. April 2014)

Und der Sven Denkt dazu... Kennt mich a mal anschließen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt...


----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hehe, ja glaub ich dir...
> Bin scho drüber...


Scho feddich?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Scho feddich?



Naa


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2014)

Wirklich feddich is ma nie.....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. April 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wirklich feddich is ma nie.....


Doch mit der Welt, so kurz vorm Urlaub


----------



## Landus (20. April 2014)

Streng geheimer Fox-Prototyp bei der Herstellung gesichtet! Mit neuartiger silberner Kashima-Ultimate Beschichtung (natürlich Enduro-Specific) und Canti-Sockeln 





Aber nix verraten


----------



## Dampfsti (20. April 2014)

Na endlich hamsas gfressn... nachm 3. Hochladeversuch...


----------



## LB Stefan (20. April 2014)

Sehr sehr feines Vid und krasse Action   

Aber das Lied erinnert mich a bissele an Tetris....


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2014)

Hatsers endlich hinbekommen...wie oft mußtest denn noch hochladen 

G.


----------



## Hechtl (26. April 2014)

...aber Tetris war gut


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Mai 2014)

@Speedi: Um nommal auf Cabon zurückzukommen... 

Nicolai´s in Action - Teil 2


G.


----------



## speedy_j (1. Mai 2014)

hui hui, das sieht ja schon ganz schön zerrammelt aus. da hat ja mein lapierre nach 7 jahren noch nicht so viele kratzer. vielleicht solltest du mal an deiner optischen wahrnehmung feilen, damit du die ganz felsen mal besser umschiffst. 

hab mich gestern mit dem maxi, der aus dem forum, unterhalten und er meinte das carbon mittlerweile schon haltbarer als alu wäre.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2014)

speedy_j schrieb:


> hui hui, das sieht ja schon ganz schön zerrammelt aus. da hat ja mein lapierre nach 7 jahren noch nicht so viele kratzer. vielleicht solltest du mal an deiner optischen wahrnehmung feilen, damit du die ganz felsen mal besser umschiffst.
> 
> hab mich gestern mit dem maxi, der aus dem forum, unterhalten und er meinte das carbon mittlerweile schon haltbarer als alu wäre.


 
Jamuß wohl mal zu Fielmann 

Haltbarer bestimmt, aber ein Carbonlenker ist viel schneller gekürzt als einer aus Alu 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (2. Mai 2014)

ich war von der these auch noch nicht ganz überzeugt, aber mit der argumentation hab ich ihn.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Mai 2014)

@eman: hab gestern die DEG->GK->Wastlsäg->GK->DEG Runde wiederholt...hätt' mir besseres Wetter aussuchen können 
auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße von der Wirtin von der Geisskopfhütte, hehe

ach und die LETTENBRÜDER wurden da unten schon lange nicht mehr geschlossen gesichtet!!!es fällt auf!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @eman: hab gestern die DEG->GK->Wastlsäg->GK->DEG Runde wiederholt...hätt' mir besseres Wetter aussuchen können
> auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße von der Wirtin von der Geisskopfhütte, hehe
> 
> ach und die LETTENBRÜDER wurden da unten schon lange nicht mehr geschlossen gesichtet!!!es fällt auf!


 
Ne der Eman hat gemeint ich soll da jetzt eh mal runterkommen und endlich den Flowtrail fahren 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Mai 2014)

ist auf jeden fall keine zeitverschwendung!

gut-ausgemacht
da stehn ja eigentlich sowies noch ein paar touren aus wenn ich mich nicht irre...?!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ist auf jeden fall keine zeitverschwendung!
> 
> gut-ausgemacht
> da stehn ja eigentlich sowies noch ein paar touren aus wenn ich mich nicht irre...?!


 
Jepp....würd der Eman jetzt sagen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Mai 2014)

na, der sommer fängt ja  erst an...hoff ich doch! 
aber jetzt is mai und ich hab' heuer noch keinen von euch gesehn...langsam wird's ungut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na, der sommer fängt ja  erst an...hoff ich doch!
> aber jetzt is mai und ich hab' heuer noch keinen von euch gesehn...langsam wird's ungut!


 
Komm Dienstag oder Mittwoch rauf, dann fahrmer ne schöne Tour 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (5. Mai 2014)

hmm


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2014)

Und, schoh unteregs 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2014)

zumindest ins grübeln gebracht...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

Hmmh...irgendwie schaut des nach Fahrradbetrieb aus







G.


----------



## Speci007 (10. Mai 2014)

Schloppach


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Hab auf meiner gestrigen Runde mal angehalten um endlich zu gukken was auf dem Schild hier steht.







Soso, ein Radweg vom Forst also 







Nachdem was mir auf der Runde an neuen angezeichneten Rückewegen, diesmal in orange, aufgefallen ist, können wir uns dieses Jahr wieder auf die Zerstörrung ein paar schöner alter Wege vorbereiten. Heuchlerbande....
Hier mal ganz aktuell der 2er Richtung Fichtelsee zur schönen Wiese. Der Andy, Stefan und ich konnten ihn ja auf unserer letzten Tour noch in Original fahren.....ja der 2er geht da nach rechts







G.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Mai 2014)

Des is doch net auszuhalten...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Mai 2014)

@all: Lettenbrüder -> Vinschgau-Abenteuer
geht da was zam?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> @all: Lettenbrüder -> Vinschgau-Abenteuer
> geht da was zam?



Kommt drauf an wenn ...ich hab die nächste Zeit mehr Zet 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des is doch net auszuhalten...



Von dir hätte ich jetzt aber schoh die Antwort erwartet "Bist den Schilderblock wenigstens runtegefahren" 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von dir hätte ich jetzt aber schoh die Antwort erwartet "Bist den Schilderblock wenigstens runtegefahren"
> 
> G.


Und, bist?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (20. Mai 2014)

naja-ich denk da an die kommenden langen bzw. verlängerbaren wochenenden


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Und, bist?



Na du kannst dumme Fragen stellen...tsss   





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> naja-ich denk da an die kommenden langen bzw. verlängerbaren wochenenden



Des nächste ist bei mir kein langes WoEnd. Muß ich Fr und So werkeln 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na du kannst dumme Fragen stellen...tsss
> 
> G.



 der war gut


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des nächste ist bei mir kein langes WoEnd. Muß ich Fr und So werkeln
> 
> G.



hmm-mach nen vorschlag. oder pfingsten, aber da bewegt man sich nicht grad antizyklisch...

wieso liest man hier denn eigentlich nichts mehr vom eman?


----------



## folienmaster (21. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na du kannst dumme Fragen stellen...tsss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch net Staatseigentum mit Stollen traktieren!


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wieso liest man hier denn eigentlich nichts mehr vom eman?



Lebt noch ... Hab ihn erst gesehen  der sitzt grad im Zug nach Mak 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Lebt noch ... Hab ihn erst gesehen  der sitzt grad im Zug nach Mak
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hey aber wie-im zug nach mak? hast jetzt auch schon so anomrale arbeitszeiten wie der jörg?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2014)

Hab ihn vorhin auf der Kösseine getroffen. Hat sich aber stark verändert, er ist heute sogar 2mal oben eingekehrt   

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (21. Mai 2014)

muss jemand anderes gewesen sein...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ihn vorhin auf der Kösseine getroffen. Hat sich aber stark verändert, er ist heute sogar 2mal oben eingekehrt
> 
> G.



na ich wurd dazu gezwungen  ...



> hey aber wie-im zug nach mak? hast jetzt auch schon so anomrale arbeitszeiten wie der jörg?



na Gleitzeit ... und hat sich angeboten, da wir am donnerstag am geisskopf warn 







... schaff mers mal zu ner rgbg tour? warst jetz scho mal aufm dynamitetrail?

ansonsten immer zu allem bereit

morgen früh geht's ins Erzgebirge ... rabenberg und am sonntag ne tour mit nem teil vom stoneman miriquidi (natürlich hab ich in bozi dar den lift eingebaut usw  ) -> mal schauen ob ich da was gescheites geplant hab .


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> morgen früh geht's ins Erzgebirge ... rabenberg und am sonntag ne tour mit nem teil vom stoneman miriquidi (natürlich hab ich in bozi dar den lift eingebaut usw  ) -> mal schauen ob ich da was gescheites geplant hab .


na dann schreib dann mal, wie's war-ich musst erst mal googeln was des is...
viel spaß!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2014)

Wir sind ja 80km zusammen gefahren

Die Schleife rechts oben ist dann wohl dieser Träil?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. Mai 2014)

@eman: sag mal,  hast Du ein Log-In bei den Woidriders?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2014)

ne ... kenn nur die Seite

na wie schauts mal aus mit ner tour?

@Jörg ... Erzgebirge war gut. die Schleife oben ist nur dazu da den fichtelberg mitzunehmen. In Rabenberg wurden wir nässer als nass  ... aber war geil.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2014)

Bin gestern auch irgendwie naß geworden....aber eher schleichend mit Nieselregen. War doch perfektes Wetter wie ihr unterwegs wart oder wars in Dunkeldeutschland doch etwas anders

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Mai 2014)

Sonntag war's perfekt  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2014)

Ach genau, so war des, Samstag erst ab 16 Uhr Soschein und davor Superschauer und Kugelblitze und Sotag dann Ganztagessonne. Also doch wie bei uns 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Mai 2014)

Wie schauts na am Freitag weng aus? Wetter soll ja gut wern...


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Mai 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Wie schauts na am Freitag weng aus? Wetter soll ja gut wern...



Die Siomne hat sich fürn Freitag angekündigt, drum wirds wohl auf schnödes Tourenfahren rauslaufen 
Wobei ich als anständiger Mensch eh Freitag auch arbeiten geh 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Siomne hat sich fürn Freitag angekündigt, drum wirds wohl auf schnödes Tourenfahren rauslaufen
> Wobei ich als anständiger Mensch eh Freitag auch arbeiten geh
> 
> G.



Schau ma halt mal, vll bin ich ja auch bei ner schnöden Tour dabei...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Schau ma halt mal, vll bin ich ja auch bei ner schnöden Tour dabei...



...gut schaumer mal. dann sehmer schoh 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne ... kenn nur die Seite
> 
> na wie schauts mal aus mit ner tour?



hmmm...scheinen sich ja ganz gut auszukennen und schöne routen zu finden...die hälfte der jungs kennst wahrscheinlich eh schon aus dem bayerwald-thread?!

ne tour-ja, hmm, heute nicht nächste woche gleich mal ins auge fassen...Mittwoch/Dienstag?

ich bastel übrigens grad an deiner hirschenstein-runde falls ich mal nen selbstversuch wage- aber wann startest denn da mal wieder los?

btw: was hast du denn für ein gps? die dinger sind überraschend teuer dafür dass jedes handy die technik schon beherrscht. grübel grad ob es sinn macht sich eins zu besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> hmmm...scheinen sich ja ganz gut auszukennen und schöne routen zu finden...die hälfte der jungs kennst wahrscheinlich eh schon aus dem bayerwald-thread?!



ja ... die touren fahr ich im prinzip. die kennen sich scho aus 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ne tour-ja, hmm, heute nicht nächste woche gleich mal ins auge fassen...Mittwoch/Dienstag?



im moment bin ich im vinschgau. nächste woche könn mer gern ne runde drehen ...

war gestern in Nauders (alutech green days). -> schöne trails haben die in den wald gebaut und die wollen das ausbauen mit liftbetrieb 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich bastel übrigens grad an deiner hirschenstein-runde falls ich mal nen selbstversuch wage- aber wann startest denn da mal wieder los?



du musst mich nur antriggern, dann find mer schon nen termin . prob ist allerdings das am WE grad am geilsten trail vom Hirschenstein runter viele wanderer sind  und du da eigentlich schnell fährst mit sprüngen ...



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> btw: was hast du denn für ein gps? die dinger sind überraschend teuer dafür dass jedes handy die technik schon beherrscht. grübel grad ob es sinn macht sich eins zu besorgen...



hab nen oregon 600 (finds display im vergleich zum alten 400 genial).
-> na wennst es net oft nutzt wohl nicht das geld wert (prob is das du dich dann auch nicht damit auskennst und keine übung drin hast, die linien zu verstehen und einzuschätzen). Wennst voll touren damit fahren willst, kommst um nen echtes bike-gps net rum. obs gleich die preisklasse des oregon 600 sein muss weiß ich net wirklich.
für einfaches tour nachfahren gehen auch billige dinger. aber da kannst halt dann nicht wirklich abweichen wennst bock hast.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war gestern in Nauders (alutech green days). -> schöne trails haben die in den wald gebaut und die wollen das ausbauen mit liftbetrieb
> 
> 
> .



Aha 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2014)

muss mer aber schnell hinfahren, da das sicher schnell zerschossen ist


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> muss mer aber schnell hinfahren, da das sicher schnell zerschossen ist



Meinst sicher bald hinfahren, mein Bus geht net so schnell wied ein Audi 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinst sicher bald hinfahren, mein Bus geht net so schnell wied ein Audi
> 
> G.



haha ...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Mai 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> im moment bin ich im vinschgau.



das heisst also, dass das wetter gestern und vorgestern gehalten hat? warum bin ich hier???
allerdings hört sichs auch nach viel trubel an am verlängerten wochenend...?!



OLB EMan schrieb:


> muss mer aber schnell hinfahren, da das sicher schnell zerschossen ist



ich wart' eigentlich nur, dass der jörg mitzieht los, los!



OLB EMan schrieb:


> prob ist allerdings das am WE grad am geilsten trail vom Hirschenstein runter viele wanderer sind  und du da eigentlich schnell fährst mit sprüngen ...



hmm-des hast scho mal gsagt, dass des am woend ein problem sein wird...ätzend, diese wanderer...



OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab nen oregon 600 (finds display im vergleich zum alten 400 genial).
> -> na wennst es net oft nutzt wohl nicht das geld wert (prob is das du dich dann auch nicht damit auskennst und keine übung drin hast, die linien zu verstehen und einzuschätzen). Wennst voll touren damit fahren willst, kommst um nen echtes bike-gps net rum. obs gleich die preisklasse des oregon 600 sein muss weiß ich net wirklich.
> für einfaches tour nachfahren gehen auch billige dinger. aber da kannst halt dann nicht wirklich abweichen wennst bock hast.




ahja. merce für die info. die sache mit "nicht verstehen und einschätzen" sollte jetzt an meinem ego kratzen aber leider bin ich zu alt für rumgezicke ich werds herausfinden, hehe.

solang ich dich hab würde mir ja einfaches tour nachfahren völlig ausreichen
also noch viel spaß da unten und bitte schön den spionage-satelliten mitlaufen lassen!

...das war der längste beitrag meines lebens...


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> das heisst also, dass das wetter gestern und vorgestern gehalten hat? warum bin ich hier???
> allerdings hört sichs auch nach viel trubel an am verlängerten wochenend...?!
> 
> 
> ...


 
na wenn das der längste beitrag deines lebens war, dann war er aber nicht lang 

hirschenstein ... na man kann auch sehr früh fahren 

das mitm gps sollte nicht heißen das du keine karten lesen kannst (weiß scho das du es kannst ...  ). aber die Wege auf der openMTB-Map müss mer halt deuten ... is wie alles Übungsache in Verbindung mit dem kleinen Display.

vinschgau war scho viel los, aber kein Prob. War auf jedenfall schee.

next WE is ja schon wieder lang


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2014)

@Stawold_Bou  na wie schauts aus mit ner tour morgen oder so?

macht wer was am nächsten scho wieder langen WE ?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2014)

Hab kein langes WoEnd, muß Sa und Mo arbeiten. Hab aber dafür lange Wo 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2014)

Na bei dir is eh immer alles anders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (3. Juni 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Stawold_Bou  na wie schauts aus mit ner tour morgen oder so?


da würd ich dann morgen gleich mit allem drum und dran reinrollen...und könnt dann ab viere.
donnerstags muss ich bis halb sechs bleiben, wär aber ja auch machbar.
ich roll morgen mal rein, dann schau mer mal ob's wetter hält 



OLB EMan schrieb:


> macht wer was am nächsten scho wieder langen WE ?


ich wurd auch grad angefunkt ob am wochenende was machbar ist...was wär denn deiner meinung nach möglich?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2014)

ok ... vier is mir zu früh  na schaun mer mal

WE .. möglich is alles  wetter wird fast zu schön. eine idee im kopf is smrkem  http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/


----------



## Stawold_Bou (4. Juni 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ok ... vier is mir zu früh  na schaun mer mal
> 
> WE .. möglich is alles  wetter wird fast zu schön. eine idee im kopf is smrkem  http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/


 
na, ich bin ja eh erstmal da schau mer mal bis heut abend...

smrkem. aha...mmh. muss erstmal googel wo des is...

mich drängt ein freund er will was machen, er würde auch drei tage spicak. find ich doof. vinschgau will ich die drei tage auch nicht machen...also hör ich mal, was du so vor hast des is immer gut, hehe.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> smrkem. aha...mmh. muss erstmal googel wo des is...


 
hab doch nen link angegeben  is aber weit weg leider

16:45 würd ne tour starten. da könnt mer mitfahrn wennst nicht drauf bestehst allein mit mir zu fahrn


----------



## schu2000 (4. Juni 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hab doch nen link angegeben  is aber weit weg leider



smrkem hab ich vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal den Link gesehen, abgesehen von der Entfernung scho sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (4. Juni 2014)

Is des bei liberec in der Nähe ?


----------



## ~joe~ (4. Juni 2014)

Huhu

spiele mit dem Gedanken nächste Woche auf den Rückweg von München nen Abstecher ins Fichtelgebirge zu machen.
Nur kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, daher weiß ich natürlich nicht wo man bei euch gute Trails findet.Im Internet findet man nur Waldautobahnen 
Daher die Frage wo findet man bei euch schöne Trails bis S3 die man mal unter die Stollen nehmen kann?

lg


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Is des bei liberec in der Nähe ?



ja ... spindlermühle auch

warst da scho mal?


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Juni 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ja ... spindlermühle auch
> 
> warst da scho mal?



 Ne leider net, habs nur gegoogeld ...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ne leider net, habs nur gegoogeld ...


 
ok ... dann kannst mir also nix dazu sagen


----------



## ~joe~ (6. Juni 2014)

Wirklich niemand einen Tip?
Würde auch gerne mit jemanden zusammenfahren falls ihr eure Trails nur nicht öffentlich machen wollt...
Also gibt es jemanden der am Mo ne schöe Traillastige Runde fährt?
Wäre echt dankbar


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Juni 2014)

Ich bin leider net da ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speci007 (6. Juni 2014)

Da werden sie geholfen 



https://www.facebook.com/pages/bullhead-house/124079734303241?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## ~joe~ (6. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antwort aber den Bikepark wollte ich nicht fahren. Eher Richtung naturbelassener "Enduro"runde.
Hab mir auch mal den verlinkten Artikel von Enduro Magazin durchgelesen nur leider steht da leider nix wie man die angesprochnen Naturtrails findet  ...


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2014)

Da ich Mo Abend in die Arbeit muß, werd ich wohl auch net fahren. Aber im Prinzip ists ganz einfach. Irgendwie den Berg hochfahren und sich für einen Wanderweg entscheiden. Sind alle ansich auf ihre Weise schön 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2014)

@Jörg: also hast ja morgen frei, wenn ich mich nicht irre...tust'n da? ich überleg grad, ob ich hochfahr und mich auf der kösseine rumtreib?!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2014)

Bin morgen mit Kletterern unterwegs, ne Wasserfallaufmachung anschauen, dann wohl nommal nterwegs und dann Grillen....oder so ähnlich 
Wenn man bedenkt das ich fast immer Zeit hab ist deine Planung schoh auch fast immer ungünstig 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Juni 2014)

also soo schlimm isses doch auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2014)

So: Kösseine bin immer noch geflasht! und der KK-Trail: Hammer!!!

zu der neuen Bewirtschaftung auf der Kösseine...naja...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2014)

Ahhh, warst tatsächlich da 



G.


----------



## OliRay (9. Juni 2014)

Moin, was heißt denn KK-Trail?

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Juni 2014)

OliRay schrieb:


> Moin, was heißt denn KK-Trail?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk




Ist ne Abkürzung für einen unheimlich geheimen Trail 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ahhh, warst tatsächlich da
> 
> G.



 und wie ich dem andi schon geschrieben hab: ich komme wieder seid's noch gut heimkommen heut ihr zwei?

@eman: hirschenstein-alles klar allerdings so ganz ohne gps stand ich dreimal schon wirklich mitten im wald und bin die gefühlt richtige richtung quer durch. Ging aber alles gut, hehe.
aber uneeendlich lang bergauf gehts da zweimal, dafür auch einmal uneeendlich lang im surfmodus bergab. 

das wetter hat aber wohl die leut ferngehalten-ich bin bergauf und bergab niemandem begegnet. Nur ganz oben waren dann alle versammelt. Wär da oben irgendwo eine Witschaft würd's bestimmt ganz anders aussehen...

@OliRay: KK-Trail -> sooo geil


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und wie ich dem andi schon geschrieben hab: ich komme wieder seid's noch gut heimkommen heut ihr zwei?


 

Logisch 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> und wie ich dem andi schon geschrieben hab: ich komme wieder seid's noch gut heimkommen heut ihr zwei?
> 
> @eman: hirschenstein-alles klar allerdings so ganz ohne gps stand ich dreimal schon wirklich mitten im wald und bin die gefühlt richtige richtung quer durch. Ging aber alles gut, hehe.
> aber uneeendlich lang bergauf gehts da zweimal, dafür auch einmal uneeendlich lang im surfmodus bergab.
> ...


 
hehe, das hatt ich ganz vergessen, das es einmal fast weglos durch den wald geht  ... war das net zu warm zum hochtreten?
warst in spicak?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Juni 2014)

kösseine am sonntag war schlimmer als hirschenstein am montag...so kommts mir im nachhinein zumindest vor.

spicak: nö-die sind dann samstag und sonntag nach steinach/silbersattel...damit konnt ich dann überhaupt nichts mehr anfangen

aber im ernst: die kösseine-runde würd ich für nichts auf der welt verpasst haben!!


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2014)

ja, kösseine is scho schee 

und jetz wird's ja wieder kälter, mal schauen ob mer nen gewitter abbekommen 

donnerstag bock auf ne runde?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juni 2014)

hmm-gewitter-ich glaub an gar nichts mehr...

hab's übrigens zu spät gelesen-aber mir reicht die woche die sonne, die ich auf der baustelle stundenlang abkrieg. könnt dann schon auch net gleich ganz so krass heiß sein...!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Juni 2014)

war dienstag und mittwoch nachts radlfahrn ... richtig geil 

und jetz beginnt ja das schöne Klima mit 20-25°C ... war gestern abend scho richtig angenehm zum radlfahrn


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2014)

hehe ... für die nicht FB-User  

hab die Lupburg MTB-Runde aufm Singlespeeder überlebt und bin dann sogar noch heimgerollt. is allerdings net so gerollt wie man es durch das profil vermuten würd ... viele kleine zwischenanstiege wurzel usw an der laaber entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2014)

Bist du die Tour 9 mit 94km und 1700hm gefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2014)

156km  ...na zum Glück hattest dein leichtes SS Rad 

Einmal fahren wir hier auch mal nen längerer Tour mit 61km und 1400 Hms , dann ist der Eman mal wieder net da und fährt wo anders gleich Hundertsechsunfünfzig Kilometer 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bist du die Tour 9 mit 94km und 1700hm gefahren?


 
Ja und ging besser als ich dachte. auf jedenfall geile Sache gestern 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> 156km  ...na zum Glück hattest dein leichtes SS Rad
> 
> Einmal fahren wir hier auch mal nen längerer Tour mit 61km und 1400 Hms , dann ist der Eman mal wieder net da und fährt wo anders gleich Hundertsechsunfünfzig Kilometer
> 
> G.


 
na scho tragisch


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2014)

Respekt!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juni 2014)

warst gestern auch in lupburg

es würd ja noch nen projekt im bayerischen jura geben


----------



## scratch_a (16. Juni 2014)

Nein, ich war nicht dort. Wenn, dann hätte ich eh max. die 46km mit 800hm geschafft


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2014)

Ach, mitm Singlespeeder haste des gemacht.
Les ich ja jetzt erst ...
Das macht's erst richtig interessant, Respekt!


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2014)

eman trainiert noch...sein großes Ziel: in 80 Tagen um die Welt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Ne er wills in 79 Tage schaffen, 80 kann ja jeder. Außedem natürlich auf dem Singlespeeder, aber mit nur einem halben Kettenblatt 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2014)

gibt auch mehr Auftrieb aufm Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2014)

Ne aber irgendwie werd ich alt und drifte mehr in die langstreckentouren ab  .... Nächstes Jahr dann mit'm Reiserad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2014)

Ja hab ich schon mitbekommen. Unbestätigte Gerüchten zufolge denkst du sogar schon an ein 29Zoll Fahrrad 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (17. Juni 2014)

"...nicht fb-user..."

ah-das war dann also auch für mich gedacht dankeschön, hehe.
sehr krass, hätte nie gedacht, dass es da drüben so lange abfahrten gibt...

es tut mir übrigens leid, dir sagen zu müssen, dass die Tatsachen schön langsam erdrückend beweisen, dass du ein roboter sein musst. des is völlig irre. überhaupt nicht möglich für menschliche wesen. ich denk da gar nicht drüber nach. des allein würde mich schon aufarbeiten.

naja, wie auch immer - RESPEKT!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Juni 2014)

ja ... nicht fb user ->> du und der speedy

na und ich musst doch mal die chance nutzen an der laaber entlang zu fahren. ist abschnittsweise super schee zu fahren.

wie schauts aus mit radlfahrn am langen WE?


----------



## speedy_j (17. Juni 2014)

nix langes wochenende, freitag ist orbeiten angesagt, und fettbemme weg!!!

wo willst denn in? vielleicht komm ich nach.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2014)

Hmm ... Fettbemme is laut google nen Schmalzbrot in der DDR ... Na kapier ich net 

Ich hab Liberec, Špindlerův Mlýn und Singletrek pod Smrkem im Kopf*. *


----------



## decay (18. Juni 2014)

Schreib dich nicht ab, lerne ostdeutsch...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Der Eman kann nur Bellsprache 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2014)

na dann erklär mal jörg ... wennst es so gut kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2014)

Kann doch auch kein Dunkeldeutsch 

Weiß auch nur nur was ein Breuler ist 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2014)

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. Juni 2014)

Oh mei ... Net im orange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2014)

Orange wird doch dann deins  Hab eben mal testweise einen Surly Dirt Wizzard 26+ Reifen auf eine normale Felge aufgezogen. Schöner Tourenreifen, voll Fett... weiß nur noch net ob er voll Lyrik tauglich ist oder ob man ne 650B Federgobl braucht...könnt grad so gehen von der Höhe 

Verdammt, leider liegt der rahmen noch net bei mir daheim 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Juni 2014)

Geil


----------



## LB Stefan (29. Juni 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verdammt, leider liegt der rahmen noch net bei mir daheim
> 
> G.



Wann krigsten denn??

btw bin wieder daheim seit heut. Muss aber morgen glei wieder in die Werkl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Juli 2014)

Und ist der Rahmen endlich da ?
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2014)

Ne, fehlt noch ein kleines zackiges Teil...

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Juli 2014)

Und wann kriegst das fehlene Teil ?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2014)

Fehlende Teile hab ich schoh...Rad liegt in irgendeinem Postauto das scheinbar keine Lust aufs Fichtelgebirge hat

G:


----------



## ventizm (31. Juli 2014)

hi zusammen,

hat zufällig eineR von euch vor, irgendwann zwischen dem 01.08. und 20.08. von der nürnberger gegend aus zum ochsenkopf zu fahren und würde mich und mein rad vielleicht mitnehmen? ich hab im genannten zeitraum urlaub und würde, falls möglich, auch unter der woche fahren. selbstverständlich würde ich mich an den spritkosten beteiligen und ein dankes-bierchen sollte auch noch drin sein. mit den öffentlichen zum ochsenkopf ist immer so eine sache. vielleicht findet sich ja jemand. 

edit: falls es (wider erwarten) irgendwie von interesse sein sollte... ich bin männlich und um die 30.


----------



## derwaaal (31. Juli 2014)

von BT aus ist doch ne schöne Einroller-Tour


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2014)

Dann am besten M-Weg nehmen, geht von dort direkt über den Gipfel 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (1. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann am besten M-Weg nehmen, geht von dort direkt über den Gipfel
> 
> G.


Und is garnet weit...


----------



## Messerharry (26. August 2014)

Hallo, ich bin nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder bei euch.
Ab dem 8.09. so ca. ne Woche auf diversen Womostellplätzen.
Wer ist denn in der Zeit nicht im Urlaub und hat Zeit?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. September 2014)

Achtung - jetzt kommt was vom ott:

wollen die LB's nicht mal wieder gemeinsam Richtung Süden losziehen? Wie is denn da die grundsätzliche Bereitschaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. September 2014)

Heh, es lebt ja doch noch einer!


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Achtung - jetzt kommt was vom ott:
> 
> wollen die LB's nicht mal wieder gemeinsam Richtung Süden losziehen? Wie is denn da die grundsätzliche Bereitschaft?


 
ich immer ... weißt doch  wo willst hin.

warn letzte Woche erst im Socatal ... das rockt und is so schee!





und in Petzen warn mer auch ... 1000 hm flowtrail ... so krass bis einen der flow von den zehen rausläuft ...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

Die Kajakfahrer sind modisch viel mehr Enduro als ihr 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2014)

na keine Angst ... ich war scho Enduro


----------



## LB Jörg (25. September 2014)

Stimmt du warst ja hinter der Kamera 

G.


----------



## franzam (25. September 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Strecke voll Enduro


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2014)

der Hintergrund scho


----------



## derwaaal (26. September 2014)

und die Heubolln erst


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. September 2014)

na, ich leb' zumindest so halbwegs fragt den eMan
petzen...socatal...muss wie immer erstmal googeln wo des is...
aber des mit dem flow hört sich ja schee a...

morgen und übermorgen: wer? wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2014)

Ich. Hier.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na, ich leb' zumindest so halbwegs fragt den eMan



Ja er lebt ... Hat aber nur sehr selten Zeit 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2014)

Naja selten Zeit kann man net sagen, er verwendet sie halt nur falsch 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2014)

So kann mans auch sehen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2014)

Auf den koesseinetrails alles ok ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2014)

Alles im grünen Bereich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2014)

Dann werd ich die am Nachmittag mal unter die Reifen nehmen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2014)

jaja...die geschichte mit der zeit-verwendung...

des da morgen-is des was? ich dacht' immer da unten gäb's nix ausser forstwege...?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. September 2014)

und ... wars was?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. September 2014)

Und wenn wir den ganzen Tag nur beim Kaffeetrinken zusammengesessen wären hätt' sich's gelohnt! Hauptsache mal wieder *WIR*!


----------



## LB Jörg (29. September 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Und wenn wir den ganzen Tag nur beim Kaffeetrinken zusammengesessen wären hätt' sich's gelohnt! Hauptsache mal wieder *WIR*!


 
Dann hätten wir aber noch 2kg Zucker und 3l Kondensmilch für Emamn gebraucht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2014)

Hehe 

Perfektes 3600 hm We auf den fichtelgebirgstrails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2014)

Ist mir garnet soviel vorgekommen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2014)

hehe  

der weg auf fichtelberg den ich net kannte war auf jedenfall schee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2014)

schaut doch interessant aus


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2014)

Ja mit Emanlunge oder E-Bike ein genial langer Singletrail 
Hat ich garnimmer gewußt das du den net kanntest :O

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> schaut doch interessant aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325450


 
Fichtelberch war bei km 30...schoh gell.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. September 2014)

oh leck...und ich war nach unserer runde echt scho platt! der eman is vielleicht ein tier

...muss doch mal seinen "geheimdrink" probieren...ich hab nur angst dass ich dann kotz

kurz vor km 30 oder? wir sind doch erst nach mehlmeisel bergabgrollt?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2014)

na ungefähr km 30  ... man merkt das du das gelernt hast 

japp ... gezuckerte kondensmilch is das geheimnis 

am we was im kopf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankentourer (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man am schnellsten von Nürnberg an den Oko kommt? Das Auto ist in der Werkstadt. Glaube der Bus von Bayreuth nimmt keine Fahrräder mit? Hab nichts finden können. Wie kommt man sonst am besten hin? Zugstation Weg?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2014)

Also jemand aus Bayreuth ist immer mit dem Bus gekommen. Aber ob er erst bis nach Weidenberg mit dem Zug fahren mußte weiß ich jatzt nicht.

G.


----------



## Maxed (1. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahr zwar jede Woche von Nürnberg nach Marktredwitz, aber mitnehmen kann ich dich leider nicht, mein Auto ist schon voll beladen sry 

Kannst auch mit dem Franken Sachsen Express nach Mak fahren und von dort aus iwie zum Oko, aber ka ob da was hinfährt 

@Jörg: Am Freitag wird mein neues Touren/Trailbike aufgebaut  Der AMS Rahmen hat den Geist aufgegeben und da mir Cube nur was farblich unpassendes zukommen lässt, werden die Teile jetzt an nen schönen Banshee Spitfire Rahmen geschraubt 

Der Nicolai Rahmen sollte dann auch mal kommen, da gabs Probleme mit den Decals 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Speci007 (2. Oktober 2014)

*Aus dem AMS *(Schrott)* Max   solltest Du ganz schnell Spitfire Mäxchen machen *


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> @Jörg: Am Freitag wird mein neues Touren/Trailbike aufgebaut  Der AMS Rahmen hat den Geist aufgegeben und da mir Cube nur was farblich unpassendes zukommen lässt, werden die Teile jetzt an nen schönen Banshee Spitfire Rahmen geschraubt



Von Cube gubts seit Jahren nur farblich unpassende Dinge, das ist also nichts besonderes. Die haben zuviel Designer 
Was heißt den Geist aufgegeen :O

....und warum hast du jetzt auf einmal auch noch ein Spitfire :O

G.


----------



## Maxed (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Kettestrebe war durch  Der Austauschrahmen wird verkauft 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2014)

Oh mei...

G.


----------



## Frankentourer (3. Oktober 2014)

So also hier die Info zum Öffentlichen Verkehr zum Ochsenkopf von Nürnberg aus. Zuerst nach Bayreuth, dann mit einem kleinen Zug nach Weidenberg und dort wartet der Bus um einen direkt zur Liftstation zu bringen. Der Busfahrer hat nur gefragt wie viele wir sind, dann haben wir die zwei Fahrräder innen abgestellt ging perfekt. Rückweg ist noch schöner, mit nem Trail bis Warmensteinach, dann das Stück bis Weidenberg und dann genauso nach Nürnberg. Der Bus startet zu früh von der Liftstation. Fazit: Dauert ist aber entspannender, vor allem wenn man ne Pizza am Bahnhof von Weidenberg heimwerts mampft.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2014)

Am Weidenbrger Bahnhof gibts Pizza?

G.


----------



## Frankentourer (4. Oktober 2014)

Ein Liferservice, auch Döner, Nudeln...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ist auch ne Idee 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (6. Oktober 2014)

@Frankentourer musstet ihr den Bus bestellen? Oder fährt der immer?
Wenn Du das nochmal machst von Nürnberg aus, kannst ja Bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (6. Oktober 2014)

auch wenn ich nicht angesprochen wurde... das ist der normale linienbus. mit mehr als zwei fahrrädern dürfte es aber eng werden, außer er hat mittlerweile noch einen träger hinten dran.


----------



## Frankentourer (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns war es der Linienbus . Die Busgesellschaft wusste am Vortag noch nicht ob sie Räder mitnehmen kann. Liegt also im Ermessen des Busfahrers. 
Bei uns war es ein normaler Reisebus. Dieser hätte noch noch zwei Gepäckklappen, und damit passen schon mal vier Räder rein. Bei weiteren zwei Mitreisenden wäre eigentlich noch genug Platz für weitere Fahrräder.
Werde das so schnell nicht mehr machen, da das Auto bald wieder fit sein dürfte.


----------



## derwaaal (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann kannste aber auch keine Pizza aufm Heimweg essen


----------



## Frankentourer (7. Oktober 2014)

Doch im Auto auf der Autobahn bei 120 Sachen den Hienberg hinunter mit dem Handy in der Hand ...


----------



## derwaaal (7. Oktober 2014)

... und die Action-Buildl ausm Bikepark oschaua gell?


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2014)

Hey, da ich mich so überhaupt nicht auskenne... dort "oben"
Welche der Touren rentiert es sich zu fahren? Wollte nächste Woche mal etwas das Fichtelgebirge unsicher machen
Route 1: Gr. Waldstein 65,7 km
Route 2: Schneeberg 67,5 km
Route 3: Kössein 66,9 km
Route 4: Steinwald 31,6 km
Route 5: Königsheide 45,7 km
Route 6: Königskron 32,8 km

Es gibt hunderprozentig bessere Möglichkeiten/Trails dort, nur mit ganz ohne Plan muss ich mich an irgendwas halten 

PS: Nein ich möchte nicht nur Forstautobahn mit 100mm Hardtail rollern.


----------



## Landus (8. Oktober 2014)

Großes Kino


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2014)

Bestes Wetter fürn Teekesselmehlplattentrail, schön grün 

G.


----------



## Maxed (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie fies  Naja ich mach heut nochmal ne Hardtailrunde in Nbg und schraub dann morgen Abend mein Banshee gar zam. Blöd das es am Samstag Regnen soll...

@MTBermLuS: Steinwald/Kösseine/Schneeberg/Waldstein bzw. Kornberg-Schneeberg-Ochsenkopf-Kösseine-Oberpfaltzturm lohnt sich eig. alles. Wobei die Traildichte an der Kösseine (die du aber ws eh nicht kennst) am größten ist 

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## derwaaal (9. Oktober 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Kösseine (die du aber ws eh nicht kennst)


Jetzt schon 



Maxed schrieb:


> schraub dann morgen Abend mein Banshee gar zam. Blöd das es am Samstag Regnen soll...


hättest Du am Sonntag Bock auf Fichtel-Aktion?
Könnwa ja nochmal ausbaldowern was genau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Oktober 2014)

So, heut mal erste richtige Ausfahrt mitn neuem Fat-Bike gemacht.

Muss schon sagen, bergauf eigentlich keine Nachteile und Bergab... 
Hinten 0,8 Bar und vorne 0,7 waren deutlich zuviel. NAchdem ich dann noch etwas Luft abgelassen hab wars richtig flowig   
Übern Grip brauchen wir ja net reden... 

Absolut genial sind Wurzeltrails, da merkste gar nix mehr. 

Bin mal gespannt wie die nächsten Ausfahrten so werden.

Werd mal weiter berichten.


----------



## Maxed (15. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus 

Heißt das die bestellten Fatbikes sind dann da, oder hast du dir selbst eins gekauft? Würde sich da Andi dann wohl auch mal freuen  

Wetter am Wochenende soll ja ned mal so schlecht werden, dann kann ich auch mal mein Spitti ausfahren *freu*

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt noch ein wenig Öl in die Reifen, dann dämpfts noch besser 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2014)

onOne, welch Wunder!


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Oktober 2014)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So, heut mal erste richtige Ausfahrt mitn neuem Fat-Bike gemacht.
> 
> Muss schon sagen, bergauf eigentlich keine Nachteile und Bergab...
> Hinten 0,8 Bar und vorne 0,7 waren deutlich zuviel. NAchdem ich dann noch etwas Luft abgelassen hab wars richtig flowig
> ...



oh mei ... brauch ich jetz auch noch nen fatbike?

wichtiger ... -> welches Enduro soll ich kaufen?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2014)

Scott Octane


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> oh mei ... brauch ich jetz auch noch nen fatbike?
> 
> wichtiger ... -> welches Enduro soll ich kaufen?


 
Kauf dir erstmal ein FÄTbike...net daste uns nimmer hinterherkommst mit unseren großen gedämpften Reifendurchmessern 

Hast dein nEnduro wohl kaputt gemacht?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

Ne wicked läuft, aber wär ja nächstes Jahr die vierte Saison ... Was Neues muss her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest natürlich auch gleich 2 Klappen mit einer Fliege schlagen   







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (17. Oktober 2014)

Ihr und eure "Fett"bikes  Wobei mir das oben gefällt, könnte am blau liegen 

@OLB Eman: Ion 16  oder Banshee Rune. Natürlich 27.5 sonst ist man Out :O

Galaxy S4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Oktober 2014)

Aaaaaaah 27.5, Der Teufel

Entweder 26 oder glei 29... oder Fäääätttt

@LB Jörg wenn dann Fät Fanes


----------



## Speci007 (17. Oktober 2014)

29er Fätt-Ebike  Mädels 
und nun schnell weg


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

@Jörg ... Schönes Ding 

Na eigentlich is es das scho fast 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

bin am sonntag im lande


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @Jörg ... Schönes Ding
> 
> Na eigentlich is es das scho fast
> 
> ...



War ja nicht anders zu erwarten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

nenn mir ne alternative


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2014)

Ein Ion 16...weißt doch eh net wohin mit deinem Geld 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

na wenn ich in die preisregionen vorstosse, dann eher das da


----------



## Landus (17. Oktober 2014)

Das Santa wenn dann in ner richtigen Farbe 




@LB Stefan : hübsches Fetti, hätte eigentlich damit gerechnet dass du dir das Dude holst


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

na ... a weng farblos


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Oktober 2014)

Eins mit mehr Farbe... und FÄÄÄÄT


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2014)

jetz hört mal mit den fatbikes auf ... sonst kauf ich noch eins


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Oktober 2014)

Landus schrieb:


> Das Santa wenn dann in ner richtigen Farbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja des gibts ja erst im Frühling und bis dahin braucht man ja ein Überbrückungsbike.... 

Wobei des Mäxx mich a schon reizen würd...


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Oktober 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na wenn ich in die preisregionen vorstosse, dann eher das da


Bei der Farbe tun einem ja die Augen weh


----------



## Landus (17. Oktober 2014)

Najaaaa, Fatbike = Winterbike.....Winterbike = möglichst unkompliziert = Hardtail (je weniger bewegliche Teile, desto besser)  Da bist du mit der Starrgabel schon aufm richtigen Weg

Fettes Fully ist bestimmt auch ganz witzig doch fürn Winter sollt ein Hardtail reichen 

Interessant wäre mal ob die fetten Schwalbe Reifen was taugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bei der Farbe tun einem ja die Augen weh



Ich glaub jetzt ist mir gerade eins kaputt gegangen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

Was mir gerade an den 2 Bildern aufällt. Am Augenkrebsrad ist die potente Goble mit schwachem Dämpfer drinnen und am Schönfarbenrad die schwache Goble mit potentem Dämpfer 
Amis muß man nicht verstehen 

Naja, so sorglos wies YT wird der Rahmen wohl net werden 

PS: Nimm lieber das Capra auf deinem Caprabild 

G.


----------



## Rucksim (18. Oktober 2014)

Morgen,

weiß jemand zufällig ob das Seehaus nach Pächterwechsel schon wieder auf hat?


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig ob das Seehaus nach Pächterwechsel schon wieder auf hat?



Theoretisch sollte es dieses WoEnd schon wieder offen haben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2014)

@eman: Will dir ja das Capra net madig machen, aber nach dem Hinterbauschaltaugenrißproblem tauchen jetzt die ersten Tretlagerrißfotos auf 
Und am Tretlager sollte es bei dir schon besonders stabil sein 



 

Also doch lieber was stabiles und dir gehts doch eh nur um die gelben Felgen   






 

und in dezent 



 


G.


----------



## Landus (28. Dezember 2014)

Threat-Wiederbelebung  Etwas eingeschlafen das Ganze hier


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2014)

Dein Händy macht echt gute Fotos 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (28. Dezember 2014)

Aber das Handy hat keine Reifenverschmälerungs App


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. Dezember 2014)

...und ich hab' noch überlegt ob ich heut hochfahr und mein rad mitschleif...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2014)

Du überlegst immer zu lang 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (29. Dezember 2014)

Jetz postet mal net dauernd so Fäääääte Bilder, sonst brauch ich so a Trum a noch


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2014)

Über kurz oder lang braucht jeder sowas 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Dezember 2014)

mich hat er scho fast soweit


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2014)

Psychologische Dauersuggestion von Vorteilen und Coolizität 

G.


----------



## Maxed (30. Dezember 2014)

Auf normal eisigem Untergrund ist man aber mit Spikes besser bedient  Sobalds tiefer wird ist das FÄTbike wieder vorne. Ich schätze mal ne Kombi aus beidem wär bombe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2014)

deswegen "braucht" ma ja eigentlich beides 

Bräucht mal a Testbike für nen Tag...
Mal mit einem von euren fahren geht wieder net gscheit, wal ihr die Bremsen alle falschrum montiert habt


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2014)

Hast du wohl die hebel nach innen montiert und bremst mit dem Daumen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2014)

Apropopo: wie sind denn die Trailbedingungen daheim? Spikes sind wahrscheinlich noch überflüssig, oder?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Dezember 2014)

Spikes brauchst net ... geht eigentlich noch ganz gut, obwohl jetz scho recht viel liegt, da der Schnee sehr trocken und leicht ist


----------



## Maxed (30. Dezember 2014)

Am Sonntag am Oko waren Spikes sehr sehr hilfreich  Da es heute sehr viel hergehaut hat, werden die aber jetzt auch nicht mehr viel bringen


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. Dezember 2014)

ahja-sehr schön. Danke

ich wollt ja zumindest wenigstens einmal in meinem "urlaub" hoch...evtl. klappt's ja noch...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2014)

Maxed schrieb:


> Am Sonntag am Oko waren Spikes sehr sehr hilfreich  Da es heute sehr viel hergehaut hat, werden die aber jetzt auch nicht mehr viel bringen



Wo hat mer die gebraucht ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dampfsti (31. Dezember 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hast du wohl die hebel nach innen montiert und bremst mit dem Daumen
> 
> G.



so ungefähr...

Jetz erstmal die Schnodderseuche auskuriern und dann endlich mal wieder ins Fichtel...


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2014)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ahja-sehr schön. Danke
> 
> ich wollt ja zumindest wenigstens einmal in meinem "urlaub" hoch...evtl. klappt's ja noch...



Hehe ... Mach das  ... Und sag was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

Am besten vorher was sagen und net erst danach  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2014)

Japp 

Mei das gestern Merk ich scho im Fahrwerk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp
> 
> Mei das gestern Merk ich scho im Fahrwerk
> 
> ...



Bei mir warens ja nur 31km und nur Radeln, aber gestern auf der Couch hab ich schoh auch mal wieder meine Obervorderbeine stark gemerkt.
Der Schnee + 2 Fitte die ersten 10km auf Bad Alexbad + Minusgrade waren schoh aweng anstrengend 

Heut Abend solls ja Eisregen geben 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Dezember 2014)

jetz stell der mal vor du wärst vorher noch mit fellen am okopf unterwegs gewesen ... hehe  ... free heels noch dazu 

Eisregen? wie das?


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

Mit Fällen wärs für mich wohl weniger ansträngend wie mit Lift gewesen...aber wie immer alles eine Sache der Geschwindigkeit 

Jetzt sagens auf Wetter Online schoh ab Nammitag Eisregen an  Hmmh...muß ich mir doch noch ein Riemenrad für einen Spikelaufradsatz kaufen...oder das Nucli verwenden 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2014)

Hmmh...da würd ich mir auch wieder überlegen die Ski anzuschnallen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/12...-dem-snowboard-brett-tippie-machts-vor-video/

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. Dezember 2014)

ich bin jetzt nicht grad in der position was fix auszumachen...aber anschliessen wär ne möglichkeit. sprich: morgen wer wo was wann vor (nur um bescheid zu wissen...)?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. Januar 2015)

update: semioptimal...bin zwar da, allerdings ohne rad. hatte keinen platz mehr zwischen all dem kinder-krimskrams...
höchstens zum kaffee könnt ich wo dazustoßen...
aber in thumsenreuth sieht's eh scheiße aus.

aber ich teste ob die kleine hier mit mir übernachtet, dann bin ich in meiner elternzeit hier, darauf könnt's wetten!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2015)

Immer die Smartphonbesitzer...um die Zeit können die wenigsten (nämlich ich) sowas lesen 
Als ob des Kind des merkt ob du diesen Krimskrams dabei hättest...im Gegensatz zum Keinraddabeihabenmerken für dich 

Am Oko rennen aber voll die Leuchtgestalten rum, kein Wunder das der Schnee schmilzt 








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Januar 2015)

hehe ... war natürlich auf free heels ... also auch nix ganz normales


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (11. Januar 2015)

@LB Jörg 
ich hab ja grad ein wenig zeit mich um ein neues rad zu kümmern. effigear oder pinion? wobei mir bei effigear gerade nur das cavalerie anakin in den sinn gekommen ist. du bist doch da näher an der materie, gibt es noch andere hersteller für den reduzierten federwegsbereich? pinion sagt mir wegen dem gewicht irgendwie nicht zu und ich finde eine riemenlösung ganz interessant.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2015)

So wirklich was Neues fällt mir jetzt auch net ein was für dich interessant wäre. Vom Anakin gibts auch nen FÄTbikeproto 
Enduromäßig ist as einzige ja noch das Alutech






G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Januar 2015)

Hm, schwierig...schwierig. Alutech gefällt mir nicht so richtig und das 12 Gang Getriebe ist auch noch nicht verfügbar. Das Anakin sieht halt deutlich aufgeräumter aus und kann man gleich mit Riehmen bestellen. Ich werd mal noch ein wenig grübeln.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2015)

Genau kauf duir mal das Anakin  Dann kann ich gleich mal sehen obs was taugt...falls ich mir doch ein FÄTFully kaufen muß 
Aber wie gesagt, das Runterschalten ist dann Gewöhnungssache, aber zumindest ist die Schaltlogik beim Drücken gleich....dummerweise die Belastungslogik beim Treten genau anders rum 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (15. Januar 2015)

zum Thema Fätbaik
http://www.bikemag.com/videos/aaron-chase-gets-les-fat-highland/


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Januar 2015)

So ghert sich des!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (16. Januar 2015)

FÄThardtails sind aber anscheinend schon wieder out  FÄTfully ist jetzt in 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ganz gemütlich ab, wie sich das dieses Jahr entwickelt


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

Fatfully macht für mich keinen Sinn (noch), genauso wie 29er Fully ....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2015)

War gestern an meinem Nixtutag, dann doch nommal mit Helmcäm Skifahren...zum Glück zum Schluß nommal die letzte Gondel erwischt 







G.


----------



## Maxed (16. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Fatfully macht für mich keinen Sinn (noch), genauso wie 29er Fully ....


Bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung, auch wenn wir solangsam alleine dastehen  (aufs Fatbike bezogen natürlich)

@Jörg: Du hast Skier? Gibts sowas noch?


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War gestern an meinem Nixtutag, dann doch nommal mit Helmcäm Skifahren...zum Glück zum Schluß nommal die letzte Gondel erwischt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, gleiche Strecke wie @Saddamchen im Neben-Fred


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2015)

Ja der alte Nachmacher    

@Mäx: Natürlich hab ich Ski, sogar 5 Paar ...mußt mal 7-9 Jahre in Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge zurückblättern 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (16. Januar 2015)

5*2=10 --》10 Räder?


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Januar 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung, auch wenn wir solangsam alleine dastehen  (aufs Fatbike bezogen natürlich)


Aach, soo alleine steht ihr damit nicht da, ich hab doch auch "noch" keins 

Aber Fully brauchts net unbedingt...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Januar 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Cool, gleiche Strecke wie @Saddamchen im Neben-Fred





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja der alte Nachmacher
> 
> @Mäx: Natürlich hab ich Ski, sogar 5 Paar ...mußt mal 7-9 Jahre in Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge zurückblättern
> 
> G.


Ich hob uma halba zwölfa gebosded!
Der Raubkobierer is also eindeudich des Minigebirgswichdlmännla!°


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Ich hob uma halba zwölfa gebosded!
> Der Raubkobierer is also eindeudich des Minigebirgswichdlmännla!°



Ich mußt mich noch Duschen danach und meine Hemden bügeln bevors Internet angmacht wird...wir sind ja ordentlich hier im Minigebirge 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (12. Februar 2015)

Nur die FÄTtesten Bilder von heute


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Oh mei...

Ja die beste Auswahl getroffen 

G.


----------



## JokerT (12. Februar 2015)

Sind die Wichtelberge zur Zeit auch unfett und ohne Spikes halbwegs befahrbar, oder ist es arg Eisig?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Konnte ja mit Hilfe deines Kabels heute die zirka 1000 Videos von der Kösser und dem Oko der letzten Tage auf meinen Puter spielen..die übriegens alle ohne Ton und in Zeitlupe sind (super  )
Winkeleinstellung war aber perfekt und 120° mit steady sind die doch die optimale Einstellung wenn einer vorausfährt :daumen. (wenigstens eine Erkentnis 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn...da hab ich noch ein Foto extrahiert das zu deiner Auswahl paßt ...Effi versenkt...









G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Sind die Wichtelberge zur Zeit auch unfett und ohne Spikes halbwegs befahrbar, oder ist es arg Eisig?



3 Daumen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Cool, du hast sogar Forumsgerecht drauf geachtet, das bei dem Foto die Reifenbeschriftung gleichmäßig unten ist 






G.


----------



## JokerT (12. Februar 2015)

Sehr gut, dann fahr ich das Wochenende mal wo hoch 

Die Bilder sind ja schon fast FDW-Würdig


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

JokerT schrieb:


> Sehr gut, dann fahr ich das Wochenende mal wo hoch



Oko ist in allen Richtungen perfekt...Kösser geht auch super 
Am WoEnd wirds halt stark überlaufen sein, wegen des guten Wetters...siehe Wetter mein Fotoalbum 
Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit gehn die Snowtrails gefühlt nommal so gut 

G.


----------



## JokerT (12. Februar 2015)

Da ich eh aus dem LK Hof komm, wollte ich mich sowieso eher Richtung Waldstein oder Kornberg konzentrieren, Schneeengel machen geht da ja auch ganz gut.  
mal sehn, nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, dann komm ich vielleicht mal wieder weng zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2015)

Richtung Waldstein oder Kornberg ist mir die Lage unbekannt...aber sollte ansich zumindest ähnlich sein. 
Wobei das Waldsteinhaus glaub ich noch zu hat, was das Wandervolk das für das Austreten zuständig ist verringert.
Aber Spikes brauchste auf jedenfall noch niergens.

G.


----------



## Maxed (12. Februar 2015)

Tja, ich werd aufjedenfall eine Okorunde fahren, leider dann mit Fußvolk, aber das Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert (leider)


----------



## JokerT (14. Februar 2015)

Also Waldstein ging heute von den Wanderern her, war ziemlich gut, außer, dass die guten Trails alle auf der falschen, nebligen Seite sind  und das WSH scheint schon wieder offen zu haben, die Langläufer waren da alle drin gesessen und haben Weißbier geschlürft.

Montag oder Dienstag fahren wir wohl doch mal nach Fleckl, am Waldstein ist man da schon ziemlich engeschränkt.


----------



## Maxed (14. Februar 2015)

Warn heut 6mal am Oko Gipfel zu 5t mit Kollegen aus Nbg der extra mim Zug kam. Haten einen heiden Spaß, auch mit Fußvolk  Nach 16 Uhr (Liftschluss) wars aber von den Bedingungen schon besser. Letzte Fahrt war dann ein FÄTer Nightride


----------



## Speci007 (15. Februar 2015)

Der Mann mit den fätten Reifen  war bergauf riesig im Vorteil. Die Dinger bringen unter bestimmten Schneebedingung einen nicht zu übertreffenden  Gripp.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2015)

Wo issn der Stefan? 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (15. Februar 2015)

Der war beim Geknipse leider schon auf dem Heimweg


----------



## derwaaal (2. März 2015)

FÄÄÄTT
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/eddie-masters-gets-fat-video-2015.html


----------



## Maxed (4. März 2015)

Naja solangsam kommt man auch mit smaaal wieder ganz gut voran  

War heute das erste mal mit 27.5" unterwegs, sind doch wahrnehmbare Unterschiede vorhanden (Positiv u. Negativ)  

Viel mehr die Pike mit dem Monarchen fährt sich schon seeehr fein  Da stinkt die 32er Talas ganz schön ab


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2015)

Bist du in der Heimat?


----------



## Maxed (4. März 2015)

Jup Resturlaub, hab Sa - Di 3 Räder fertig geschraubt, und heute alte Sachen in den Bikemarkt gestellt, jetzt kann man sich endlich wieder aufs fahren konzentrieren 

Die Schlampe aus Nbg ist jetzt ein schönes Freeridehardtail (Dartmoor Hornet Rahmen) mit der alten 150er Talas + AMS Laufräder


----------



## derwaaal (4. März 2015)

Und was machst mit dem alten Rahmen aus Nürnberg?


----------



## Maxed (4. März 2015)

Der kommt an die Wand


----------



## Landus (7. März 2015)

Soo, mal wieder die besten Bilder von heute rausgesucht  :





















Schöne Runde, mal wieder was neues gesehen/gefahren


----------



## derwaaal (8. März 2015)

schön umgeschubst


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

Ja man sieht doch gleich wie uns die ganzen Trails da unten im Süden fahrtechnisch überlasten 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (8. März 2015)

Ah dashier habisch ganz vergessen :


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

G.


----------



## JokerT (8. März 2015)

Am Waldstein war heute zwar schön, aber bescheiden zum fahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. März 2015)

frühling ... bäh


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2015)

G.


----------



## Maxed (16. März 2015)

Servus, hat wer Bilder von der aktuellen Lage am "ehemaligen" Forsthaustrail ? Scheint wohl jetzt komplett hinüber zu sein :/


----------



## michik (27. März 2015)

Hey Leute! Ich möchte eine fruhlingstour planen und bräuchte mal eure professionelle Einschätzung  ab wann wird man denn im Fichtelgebirge wieder fahren können ohne im Schnee zu versumpfen? Tour soll in fleckl starten, oko (Abfahrt die hinten Richtung aussichtsfelsen, wo man in der Schneise rauskommt) karches, schneeberg, höhenweg zum seehaus, Abfahrt zum fichtelsee, wieder rauf auf oko und die Abfahrt, die von der dh strecke auf liftstationhöhe abgeht.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch zum gemeinsamen radeln treffen  
Terminlich liebäugel ich mit 11.04 oder 19.04
Grüßle aus middelfrangen
Michi


----------



## Maxed (27. März 2015)

Servus, also imom liegt in den Gipfelregionen noch Restschnee. Bei der Kösseine musste ich letzten Samstag weiter oben noch 2 - 3 mal ein kurzes Stück schieben. Wies am Oko o. Schneeberg aussieht ka, ws. ähnlich. Ich denke aber bis 11.4 könnte sich der Schnee schon verabschiedet haben mit etwas Glück.


----------



## derwaaal (27. März 2015)

Ja, mit Spikes musste klar schieben.  Ohne Gewehr es vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (27. März 2015)

Spikes hab ich schon lang nicht mehr drauf  Gibts ja gar nicht in 27.5"  Ich meinte natürlich bergauf "schieben"  Es sind aber wirklich nur noch markante Stellen, weiter unten haben wir schon Gebikebouldert (oweh) im trockenen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2015)

Wenn man sich net gerade Oko und Schneeberg aussucht, dann gehts schoh richtig gut.
Auf besagten Ersteren hat es ja gestern nommal geschneit und man kann sich ja gut ein Urteil über die Wäbcäms bilden.

G.


----------



## michik (27. März 2015)

Danke für die antworten  
Webcam ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2015)

Hier:

http://bayernwetter.de/

http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (28. März 2015)

jap, mit 27,5 würd ich auch schieben...nur noch


----------



## OLB EMan (28. März 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jap, mit 27,5 würd ich auch schieben...nur noch



Na dann müss mer mal wieder fahrn 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (29. März 2015)

Genau


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2015)

Schee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (29. März 2015)

na, ich glaub den krieg kann ich nicht mehr gewinnen...jedenfalls schöne teile 

@eman: jap! ich muss nur wieder fitter werden. es ist erbärmlich. aber ich bin dahinter...frühlingsgefühle kommen aber trotzdem nicht so richtig auf. alles grau in grau...


----------



## michik (29. März 2015)

@LB Jörg , danke


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na, ich glaub den krieg kann ich nicht mehr gewinnen...jedenfalls schöne teile
> 
> @eman: jap! ich muss nur wieder fitter werden. es ist erbärmlich. aber ich bin dahinter...frühlingsgefühle kommen aber trotzdem nicht so richtig auf. alles grau in grau...



War doch superwetter in letzter Zeit ... Hatt nen paar geile Touren in Rgbg mit voll den Frühlingsgefühlen

Abgesehen für die nicht FB User  davon ... Vor ner Woche ... 



Heute




Danach kann der Sommer kommen  hehe mit Projekt 10 im Vinschgau


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2015)

Ist des Erste ein Suchbild, das schwarze Männchen sieht man kaum 
Hätten wenigstens nen Kaffeeautomaten oben ans Kreuz stellen können 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (30. März 2015)

Projekt 10 im vinschgau?
könntet ihr mich bitte auf dem laufenden halten?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist des Erste ein Suchbild, das schwarze Männchen sieht man kaum
> Hätten wenigstens nen Kaffeeautomaten oben ans Kreuz stellen können
> 
> G.



Hehe ... Ich bin eh der aufm Gipfel ... Das schwarze Männchen (so unbunt bin ich eh nie ) hat sich net rüber getraut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (30. März 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Projekt 10 im vinschgau?
> könntet ihr mich bitte auf dem laufenden halten?



http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/project_10_fruehling.php


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (31. März 2015)

verdammt, hört sich gut an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (31. März 2015)

Musst nur noch trainieren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2015)

war mein erster Gedanke...und an dem wirds wohl scheitern...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2015)

Schneits in Regensburg auch grad so stark  
Alles weiß hier schoh wieder...die Landschaft bereitet sich wohl auf die Rückkehr vom Eman vor

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2015)

Jetz dann will ich eigentlich sommer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2015)

Bei uns liegt gerade mehr Schnee 

Hmmh...irgendwie schaut der Schnee nach Lawinenschnee aus  Hast sicherheitshalber mal wen vorfahren lassen 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2015)

Klar die lawinenpudel fahrn immer voraus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2015)

Scheint ja eh ein Außerirdischer zu sein...dem steht irgendwas aus dem Kopf raus 


G.


----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2015)

Teletubbie halt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (1. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schneits in Regensburg auch grad so stark
> Alles weiß hier schoh wieder...die Landschaft bereitet sich wohl auf die Rückkehr vom Eman vor
> 
> G.



soviel zu den "Frühlingsgefühlen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (1. April 2015)

Na is jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srsly (2. April 2015)

Nur gut, dass ein langes Wochenende kommt um vor der weissen Pest zu flüchten


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2015)

wohin? Gardàsee?


----------



## Maxed (2. April 2015)

Und ich darf heut mit Sommerreifen von Nbg nach Mak fahren 

Jetzt waren die Gipfel mal fast Schneefrei argh


----------



## derwaaal (2. April 2015)

Dann dürften aber die Loipen wieder präpariert sein für Deine Spike-Bereifung!


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2015)

Hehe ... Wieder skibetrieb am okopf ... Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2015)

Ich hab den einen Ort heute gefunden wo gar kein Schnee liegt...eigentlich fast unglaublich 
Obwohl, eigentlich wollen alle dort weg aus der Gegend, warum sollte dann der Schnee dort hinwollen






G.


----------



## srsly (2. April 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> wohin? Gardàsee?


Vinschgau, aber ich bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher, ob das so ne gute Idee war -.-


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2015)

Na des passt scho denk ich ... Zwar net so warm und windig ... Aber trocken ohne Schnee  Nordwestwind is eher schlecht im Vinschgau da das Tal so ausgerichtet is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (3. April 2015)

letztes wochenende wärs im vinschgau top gewesen. hab mich da aber in sulden verhnügt) bin auch noch am überlegen, wie ich das wochenende gestalte. dabei wäre mir der schnee momentan noch ganz recht. hab mich nämlich auf ski probiert und das lief ganz gut (nach zwei stunden schon "king of zauberteppich"). müsste jetzt noch ein wenig üben. 
neuer rahmen wird auch erst nächste woche verschickt und dann muss der ja noch zusammengebaut werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Da mußt nimmer viel Zusammenbauen. Gabel rein, Laufräder rein und fertig 
Bei dem Rahmen ist des kaum mehr Aufwand, als wie die ganzen Leute mit zu kleinem Auto am Anfang und Ende einer Tour betreiben 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2015)

Fixie?


----------



## Maxed (3. April 2015)

Das Rad einladen ist doch kein Aufwand, das ist Vorfreude 

Gestern noch schnell das Hardtail nach Jörg seiner Beschreibung zammgestöpselt, perfekt für das Wetter zum testen  Der Trend geht halt zur 3t Pike


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> letztes wochenende wärs im vinschgau top gewesen. hab mich da aber in sulden verhnügt) bin auch noch am überlegen, wie ich das wochenende gestalte. dabei wäre mir der schnee momentan noch ganz recht. hab mich nämlich auf ski probiert und das lief ganz gut (nach zwei stunden schon "king of zauberteppich"). müsste jetzt noch ein wenig üben.
> neuer rahmen wird auch erst nächste woche verschickt und dann muss der ja noch zusammengebaut werden.



Hab vorhin im Internet gelesen, das das was du machen mußt kein Aufwans ist, sondern Vorfreude. Also null Problemo 

G.


----------



## Maxed (3. April 2015)

Ist zwar ziemlich schmuddelig, aber man kommt die Kösser sehr gut hoch  Mal schaun wies Bergab läuft  Sitzen grad oben zu 4t.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Ja nachdem ihr euch alle heute für Schnee und ...Schnee entschieden habt, dachte ich mir, alles...aber mir kommt heut kein Schnee ans Rad...bähh.
Also doch nochmal das Expeditionsrad ausgepackt und da gefahren wos zur Zeit am vinschgauigstem ist...und sogar gefunden
Neuste Trails, extremste Shores, bestes Eis...nur dieser Zug kam irgendwie nicht, obwohls grün angezeigt hat. Mußten dann todesmutig oben auf den Gleisen die Brücke überqueren


























G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich schmuddelig, aber man kommt die Kösser sehr gut hoch  Mal schaun wies Bergab läuft  Sitzen grad oben zu 4t.



Sieht aber gut aus...hast eine gute Restekiste zur Verfügung gehabt 

G.


----------



## Landus (4. April 2015)

Wieder mal die Creme de la Creme der heutigen Fotos:


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2015)

Wie immer das Beste rausgesucht 

G.


----------



## S P (5. April 2015)

Thema? 
P.S. Sehr dynamisch!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2015)

Rot, blau, schwarz....

G:


----------



## S P (5. April 2015)

Perfekt


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> letztes wochenende wärs im vinschgau top gewesen. hab mich da aber in sulden verhnügt) bin auch noch am überlegen, wie ich das wochenende gestalte. dabei wäre mir der schnee momentan noch ganz recht. hab mich nämlich auf ski probiert und das lief ganz gut (nach zwei stunden schon "king of zauberteppich"). müsste jetzt noch ein wenig üben.
> neuer rahmen wird auch erst nächste woche verschickt und dann muss der ja noch zusammengebaut werden.


 
du auf SKI ... wasn jetz kaputt ... sieht jetz auch noch der letzte ein, das auf touren zwei Bretter die richtige Wahl sind  bin jetz scho a weng überrascht.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. April 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat er nur ne neue Freundin die sowas macht und er muß freudestrahlend mitziehen   

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2015)

Hehe oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2015)

diese wilden spekulationen...  
ich sag es mal so. es gibt verschiedene situationen, wo die mangelnde steifigkeit vom brett beim aufsteigen hinderlich ist. an solchen tagen lohnt sich der umstieg auf ski, vor allem, wenn man mit den gaskranken unterwegs ist, die keine zeit beim aufstieg haben. ich seh dann den vorteil aber auf meiner seite => ich kann dann beides.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. April 2015)

na dann viel spass beim üben  

jetz is aber zuerst mal sommerbetrieb ohne snow angesagt


----------



## speedy_j (8. April 2015)

jetzt schon? dabei gehen doch nun die frühjahrsklassiker los.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

im bayerwald aber anscheinend noch nicht. und das zerstört meine pläne für morgen. die webcams zeigen nicht so wirklich "sommerbetrieb" an 

daheim liegt wohl auch noch teilweise schnee, oder?


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2015)

Tja leider  Dagegen sind die Trailbedingungen hier in Franken schon ein Traum  Leider sind hier die "Berge" halt etwas mickrig  Aber im TG findet man echt immerwieder was neues.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

Da sagst was. War für vier Tage in Miltenberg (beim Schwiegerpapa) - da war auf den Trails wirklich Frühlingsstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

Der nochmalige schnee hat leider alles nach hinten geschoben ... Wird wohl noch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis die hohen Bereiche im Bayerwald gehen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Naja, ich war gestern outdoor in der heimischen Eisdiele gesessen. Aber irgendwie geht der Schnee schhoh recht langsam weg in den höheren Lagen.
Die Stelle oben am Meteoritenkrater ist aber schon komplett schneefrei 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Da sagst was. War für vier Tage in Miltenberg (beim Schwiegerpapa) - da war auf den Trails wirklich Frühlingsstimmung.


 
na auf den Rgbg trails aber auch ... 

is bei dem Wetter voll schad das hierzulande nix gscheites geht


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Welches Wetter...bei uns scheint grad netmal die Sonne...wie in Restdeutschland 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Welches Wetter...bei uns scheint grad netmal die Sonne...wie in Restdeutschland
> 
> G.


 
hmm is doch sonnig 

am WE solls doch hier besser als in Südtirol werden ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Scheinbar stimmt des nur für Rgb 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

na WE is hier jetz auch wieder schlechter angesagt ... egal ... aktuell is frühling 

fürs projekt 10 müsst mer halt scho mal a weng bergab fahrn


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na WE is hier jetz auch wieder schlechter angesagt ... egal ... aktuell is frühling
> 
> fürs projekt 10 müsst mer halt scho mal a weng bergab fahrn



Ja hab gestern gemerkt das das ganz schön anstrengend ist, wenn man mal schnell bergab fahren will und dazu noch tritt. Dachte meine Lunge kollabiert nach 100Hms ...aber die Trails da unten werden schoh steil genug sein 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na auf den Rgbg trails aber auch ...
> 
> is bei dem Wetter voll schad das hierzulande nix gscheites geht



jap, war klasse heut. völlig unvorstellbar, wenn ich dann seh, wieviel schnee in DEG noch liegt...
mir fällt aber auch keine alternative ein...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

Vinschgau


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (9. April 2015)

da steht übrigens noch ein kaffee bei mir aus-du hast die mädels immer noch nicht gesehn. noch ein bisschen länger und die stehn am lift vor uns...


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

oh mist hast recht ... na da müss mer mal was ausmachen ... weißt ja ... hab sehr viel freizeitstress


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Nach dem heutigen Großeinsatz mim Landus werd ich morgen mal Stawold testen. Glaub nach heute hats einiges weggeschmolzen 

G.


----------



## srsly (9. April 2015)

.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nach dem heutigen Großeinsatz mim Landus werd ich morgen mal Stawold testen. Glaub nach heute hats einiges weggeschmolzen
> 
> G.



na nass is es da sicher noch


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2015)

Wir fahren ja mittlerweile immer die Umfahrung vom Nassen 
Aber wer weiß ob da oben net noch meterhoch der Schnee liegt, drum fahr ich schoh von daheim aus los, damit wenigstens ein Teil sicher geht 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wir fahren ja mittlerweile immer die Umfahrung vom Nassen
> Aber wer weiß ob da oben net noch meterhoch der Schnee liegt, drum fahr ich schoh von daheim aus los, damit wenigstens ein Teil sicher geht
> 
> G.



na um das nasse zu umfahren musst aber den ganzen wald umfahren


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

Käse, da ist höchstens die ein oder andere kleine Wasserlache 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/members/?type=positive_ratings

in den TopTen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

Hab ich noch garnet gesehen das man da seine Anzahl an positiven Bewertungen anschauen kann 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na um das nasse zu umfahren musst aber den ganzen wald umfahren



Oke, deine Einschätzung war fast richtig 
Schnee macht kein Prop mehr, aber Wasser ist ganz gut vorhanden , zumindest in den höheren Lagen. Ab der Waldhausstärkung machts aber dann richtig Spaß 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2015)

Na ich lass es noch ne Woche trocknen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HTWolfi (10. April 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab ich noch garnet gesehen das man da seine Anzahl an positiven Bewertungen anschauen kann
> 
> G.


Viel erschreckender finde ich, dass man eigentlich ganz leicht herausfinden kann, in welchen Threads die Leute ihre Bewertungen bekommen haben. 
Also wenn man die Punkte um das Thema »Sex« bereinigen würde, wärst du wahrscheinlich in den top drei!


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. April 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ich lass es noch ne Woche trocknen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



war heut ne riedenburg-runde. knochentrocken und sauwarm. unglaublich. wie ne andere welt.
und ganz witzig da hiinten. bisschen wie bad berneck. da stehst viermal oben und schaust auf den ort und hast jedesmal ne andere lustige abfahrt. aber hart verdient...die höhenmeter spür ich


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Viel erschreckender finde ich, dass man eigentlich ganz leicht herausfinden kann, in welchen Threads die Leute ihre Bewertungen bekommen haben.
> Also wenn man die Punkte um das Thema »Sex« bereinigen würde, wärst du wahrscheinlich in den top drei!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376860 Anhang anzeigen 376861 Anhang anzeigen 376862




  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na ich lass es noch ne Woche trocknen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ja, die Ane wartet auch noch 








G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. April 2015)

gemeinheit-die zwei regensburger werden mal wieder nicht über solche besuche informiert

btw: sieht doch gar nicht so nass aus...?


----------



## OliRay (11. April 2015)

Was ist denn das für Bike von Ane? Umfunktionierte Parkbike? A Draum

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2015)

Nix Parkbike, ganz normales TourenMbuzi.

G.


----------



## OliRay (11. April 2015)

Hammer Teil

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (11. April 2015)

Soll dir sagen du hast Geschmack 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. April 2015)

Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy_j (21. April 2015)

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .......................... geil .............................. diese ruhe


----------



## OLB EMan (21. April 2015)

der letzte mensch in dieser kommunkationsebene


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2015)

komm ja aus dem osten. aber du ahnst vielleicht um was es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2015)

jetz scho


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2015)

ich wohn frei schon in einer schönen ecke


----------



## LB Jörg (22. April 2015)

Ganz blau also, mit Getriebebox in Bankfarbe

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. April 2015)

mann da sieht man ja nix vom radl ...


----------



## speedy_j (22. April 2015)

ob das absicht war?


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2015)

hmm aha ... na wennst meinst

was mich scho a weng schockt ist die Farbe ... nimmer schwarz

jetz wirst bunt und fährst ski ... oh mei


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2015)

na ja, den blauen versuch gab es schon einmal, der hatte nur nicht ganz geklappt. so jetzt im nachhinein hätte ich sogar noch eine andere farbe gewollt, da das blau schon recht hell ist... aber egal.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2015)

na jetz sag was es ist


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2015)

Sieht nach nem Anakin Skywalker aus 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (23. April 2015)

ich dacht scho fast es is nen Nicolai ...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2015)

Dabei ware doch gerade Plus in 







G.


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2015)

nicolai baut doch keine räder mit getrieb in der gesuchten federwegsklasse. die finale farbgebung und austattungslinie ist aber noch nicht fertig, deswegen gibt es noch keine besseren fotos.

die plusgrößen sind aufgrund schneemangels schon wieder aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2015)

Apropo...wieviel Reifenfreiheit nach rechts und links hat denn die Mühle?
Und besorg dir mal ne Kamera die auch nicht finale Fotos machen kann 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (27. April 2015)

also oberhalb vovm 26 reifen sind noch 80 mm platz, das macht bei einem 56 mm reifen nach links und rechts jedenfalls 12 mm. wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. komm mir jetzt aber nicht, mit einem breiteren reifen. ich bin im moment ganz glücklich.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2015)

Probier mal nen breiteren Reifen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2015)

da das blaue so gut läuft. 




































ne ne, da ist was beim versenden der ware schief gegangen. der rahmen wäre mir eh zu klein.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2015)

Bei dem würde sogar die Farbe passen, was ja bei deinem in die Hose gegangen ist   

G.


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2015)

sieht aber noch a bissl mehr stabiler aus ...


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2015)

dabei ist der rahmen nur ca. 600g schwerer. ein anderes rahmendesign wäre nicht schlecht, dann würde ich evtl. schon schwach werden. interessant von der federungstechnik wäre vielleicht auch eine integration in das tollwut bike. ich werd den rahmen aber dennnoch seinem rechtmäßigen besitzer schicken. der hat immerhin den umbausatz für meinen drehgriff bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich mußt du beim Umbau auch den Schaltzug wechseln...damit du erzählen kannst wie schwer/einfach das ist 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2015)

Hä? Drehgriff gegen Rahmen?
Is aber n schlechtes Gescheft


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2015)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hä? Drehgriff gegen Rahmen?
> Is aber n schlechtes Gescheft



Der Speedy ist ein Exossi, die haben keinen Geschäftssinn 

G


----------



## derwaaal (5. Mai 2015)

Aja, alles fürn Dackel!


----------



## speedy_j (5. Mai 2015)

die anleitung zum wechseln des schaltzuges habe ich bekommen. lasse ich dir noch zukommen.
mir fehlt eher der hang zum verbrechertum. alles schulde ich meiner hervorragenden erziehung.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> die anleitung zum wechseln des schaltzuges habe ich bekommen. lasse ich dir noch zukommen.
> mir fehlt eher der hang zum verbrechertum. alles schulde ich meiner hervorragenden erziehung.



Echt du hast ne Anleitung    ... in Papier oder in Puterelektronen?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (6. Mai 2015)

jetzt ma butter bei die fische: wie war denn euer vinschgau-abenteuer? habt ihr die 10k geknackt? sonst noch irgendwas erzählenswertes?


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2015)

Mei das wurd auf fb scho verkündet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverKaa (6. Mai 2015)

Hi zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps für Marktredwitz geben?
Ca 1000 HM und VIEL Trails
Danke & Gruß
Oliver


----------



## chemograph (6. Mai 2015)

Von Marktredwitz aus fällt mir immer die Kösseine ein.
Hinauf zum Gipfel sich eine Stärkung genehmigen und abschließend die gängien Abfahrten genießen.
Schön zusammengestellt auf der Seite  Der Lettenbrüder --> Trails (vgl. 2 Beiträge weiter oben)

MfG
Christoph


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jetzt ma butter bei die fische: wie war denn euer vinschgau-abenteuer? habt ihr die 10k geknackt? sonst noch irgendwas erzählenswertes?



Tsss...10...wir mußten schon eine längere Mittagspause machen und eine zusätzliche Kaffeepause...damit wir bei 11 Ruhe gegeben haben...tss 















G.


----------



## srsly (6. Mai 2015)

Seid's Ihr in der früh gleich dreimal die Gondel hoch?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2015)

srsly schrieb:


> Seid's Ihr in der früh gleich dreimal die Gondel hoch?



Jepp, die ersten 3 verschiedenen Trails mit der Gondel. Dummerweise hatte wir genau da die Platten...also hatten wir schon Glück 3mal zu schaffen 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2015)

und sonst geshuttelt, oder selber pedaliert?
Skt. Martin lässt sich doch schön hochfahren  zumindest fürn EMan bei 3x


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Pedalieren hab ich gestern versucht...shutteln ist eindeutig besser 







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. Mai 2015)

komisch! Die Vinschgau-Karte kommt mir so bekannt vor!


----------



## srsly (7. Mai 2015)

Hach, das berühmte Apfelanbaugebiet um Rawatz


----------



## Dampfsti (7. Mai 2015)

Ät Jörg... du schbinnsd doch...
willst etz na eman konkurrenz machn...


----------



## OliverKaa (7. Mai 2015)

chemograph schrieb:


> Von Marktredwitz aus fällt mir immer die Kösseine ein.
> Hinauf zum Gipfel sich eine Stärkung genehmigen und abschließend die gängien Abfahrten genießen.
> Schön zusammengestellt auf der Seite  Der Lettenbrüder --> Trails (vgl. 2 Beiträge weiter oben)
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Stawold_Bou (7. Mai 2015)

wer jetzt noch fb benutzt ist doof!

ansonsten seeeeeehr beneidenswert!
und die track-auswertung von jörg's steinwald tour ist wirklich auch seeeeeeeeehr -äh- beneidenswert? wirklich sehr witzig!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> wer jetzt noch fb benutzt ist doof!
> 
> ansonsten seeeeeehr beneidenswert!
> und die track-auswertung von jörg's steinwald tour ist wirklich auch seeeeeeeeehr -äh- beneidenswert? wirklich sehr witzig!



Ja hab die Grafik mit meinem Stravaäp erstellt. Hab auf genau der Runde auch die schnellste bis dahin aufgestellte Zeit gefahren 

FB ist halb so wild...außer für dich und den Speedy natürlich  
Dann dürft ihr auch nie mim Wischiwaschihändy ins Internet gehen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (8. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wischiwaschihändy



sowas aus dem geburtsort der hölle habe ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Mai 2015)

Oh mei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (8. Mai 2015)

ich mag den speedy...! wir haben da EINIGES gemeinsam


----------



## speedy_j (9. Mai 2015)

wobei das passende streicheltelefon ja mitlerweile auf dem markt wäre. aber da müsste ich mich ja kümmern... darauf hab ich momentan noch keine lust.

@LB Jörg 
ich könnte unter umständen am donnerstag oder sonntag einen halt im fichtelgebirge für ein kleines effitreffen machen. was wäre dir denn lieber?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> wobei das passende streicheltelefon ja mitlerweile auf dem markt wäre. aber da müsste ich mich ja kümmern... darauf hab ich momentan noch keine lust.
> 
> @LB Jörg
> ich könnte unter umständen am donnerstag oder sonntag einen halt im fichtelgebirge für ein kleines effitreffen machen. was wäre dir denn lieber?



Wennst mich schoh fragst, dann Sonntag.
Weil Donnerstag komm ich erst früh um 5-6e von der Arbeit heim...da bin ich dann immer so träge 
Und ich war zwar schon in Effelsberg, aber sonst hab ich nix mit der Eifel zu tun 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Mai 2015)

na dann schauen wir mal, wie sich das wetter am sonntag entwickelt.


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2015)

fährst mal wieder nach dunkeldeutschland


----------



## Maxed (12. Mai 2015)

@ LB Jörg: Hast du dir nun eig. auch das Huraxdax bestellt? Bin mal gespannt ob ich den Andi morgen Abend auf der Kösser mit dem Ungetüm antreffe 

Und wo bleiben die Bilder von unserer entspannten Runde?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2015)

Ne, wenn übrhaupt dann hätte ich mir das Bucksaw bestellt. Aber zum Glück passen da nur 4er Reifen rein 

@speedy: Jepp alles klar 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Bilder von unserer entspannten Runde?



Hab doch nur einmal die Kamera rausgeholt, ist mir danach aufgefallen...und das ist schon auf dieser einen geheimen Internetpaltform

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2015)

@LB Jörg 
so, wetter scheint ja wieder besser für sonntag zu werden. wie schaut es denn bei dir um die Mittagszeit aus. Treffen zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> so, wetter scheint ja wieder besser für sonntag zu werden. wie schaut es denn bei dir um die Mittagszeit aus. Treffen zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr?



Abgesehen das das Wetter hier nie schlecht werden sollte hörts sichs passend an 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Mai 2015)

Ist für morgen schon was in den Fichtl's geplant?
Ich versuch grad, der Marlene ihre Großeltern schmackhaft zu machen...


----------



## speedy_j (15. Mai 2015)

@Kleiner steinwaldjunge
dann sorge doch für sonntag auch mal aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Ist für morgen schon was in den Fichtl's geplant?
> Ich versuch grad, der Marlene ihre Großeltern schmackhaft zu machen...



Morgen ist allgemeiner Nichtradeltag, da alle jetzt 3 Tage am Stück unterwegs waren und die Bobberse glühen. Erst Sonntag sind wieder Radtouren geplant 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Morgen ist allgemeiner Nichtradeltag, da alle jetzt 3 Tage am Stück unterwegs waren und die Bobberse glühen. Erst Sonntag sind wieder Radtouren geplant
> 
> G.



also da fällt mir nichts mehr dazu ein...drei tage...da läuft doch was falsch...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> also da fällt mir nichts mehr dazu ein...drei tage...da läuft doch was falsch...



Warum ist doch der normale Intervall. 3Tage fahren, 1Tag Pause ect.

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (15. Mai 2015)

jaja


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> jaja



Außer beim Eman natürlich, der Fährt 4 Tage am Stück, macht aber dafür danach keinen Tag Pause 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Mai 2015)

ich wage zu behaupten, dass beim eMan noch mehr drin is wo er sich wohl grad rumtreibt...?
pläne morgen?


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Mai 2015)

ich brauch ne pause . ich mutiere zum XC Fahrer  OHHH MEI ... was is nur los

aber wenn der jörg jetz scho 2000hm fährt ... dann is wohl einfach alles anders.

Do ... quer durchn Bayerwald:http://www.strava.com/activities/305191795?fb_action_ids=877863255613483&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[681083245354387]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]

Fr ... Transfichtlmountain: http://www.strava.com/activities/305191801?fb_action_ids=877858842280591&fb_action_types=fitness.bikes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=[861664863923921]&action_type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]

Heut Hohenfels:
http://www.strava.com/activities/30...693390&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ride_share

und nie da angekommen wo ich losgefahren bin ...


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2015)

Wow...Respekt! Bist du sowas wie ein Zombie oder ein "Maschinenmensch"?  

Mal eine Frage zu Hohenfels...sind da die ganzen Trails, die du da heute gefahren bist frei zugänglich? Anscheinend lohnt es sich ja, dort mal vorbei zu schaun, oder?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Mai 2015)

puh-nebenbei warst aber auch ganz schön in Nordbayern unterwegs, also vom radeln mal abgesehn...
schleift dich des nicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wow...Respekt! Bist du sowas wie ein Zombie oder ein "Maschinenmensch"?




 

G.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und nie da angekommen wo ich losgefahren bin ...



Dann immer ohne Strava zurückgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wow...Respekt! Bist du sowas wie ein Zombie oder ein "Maschinenmensch"?
> 
> Mal eine Frage zu Hohenfels...sind da die ganzen Trails, die du da heute gefahren bist frei zugänglich? Anscheinend lohnt es sich ja, dort mal vorbei zu schaun, oder?



Hohenfels ist das meiste innerhalb des Zauns leider. Also nicht frei zugänglich.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ich brauch ne pause . ich mutiere zum XC Fahrer  OHHH MEI ... was is nur los
> 
> aber wenn der jörg jetz scho 2000hm fährt ... dann is wohl einfach alles anders.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich war ich stolz auf unsere heutige Tour, aber gegen diese Tour Daten bin ich eine Vollpfeife. 
Und was soll das ? Jörg über 2000 hm


----------



## scratch_a (17. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Hohenfels ist das meiste innerhalb des Zauns leider. Also nicht frei zugänglich.



Danke für die Info.
Schade, dann brauch ich mir die Mühe wohl erst gar nicht machen hinzufahren


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> puh-nebenbei warst aber auch ganz schön in Nordbayern unterwegs, also vom radeln mal abgesehn...
> schleift dich des nicht?



hehe na bin scho a weng gestresst jetz . aber morgen darf ich ja wieder zur Erholung arbeiten.
hat sich einfach so ergeben die letzten Tage. die Bikeparkzeit is vorbei ... zieht mich überhaupt net hin. als nächste kommt dann wohl nen Rennrad :-O

heut zum Abschluß der irrsinnigen 4 tage ... König des Bayerwalds  http://www.strava.com/activities/30..._type_map=["fitness.bikes"]&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich stolz auf unsere heutige Tour, aber gegen diese Tour Daten bin ich eine Vollpfeife.
> Und was soll das ? Jörg über 2000 hm



Der Eman hat aufgerundet...zuviel im Forum gewesen 
Aber heut gabs wieder eine Neuerung. Bin mit so einem CC Fahrer durchs Fichtelgebirge gefahren, mittag los und warn um 3 schoh fertig am Auto, weil er weiter mußte.
Und es waren dann, trotz Einkehr, Essen und Kaffee über 900Hms...das ist Zeit/mit esssen/HmRekord 

@eman: Der CCler hat übriegens auch die Emanverweigerungsstelle verweigert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> .....als nächste kommt dann wohl nen Rennrad :-O




Apropo Rennrad...was macht denn die Lieferung von deinem Fatbike? 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @eman: Der CCler hat übriegens auch die Emanverweigerungsstelle verweigert
> 
> G.



hmm welche?

fatbike ... keine Ahnung ...


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Schade, dann brauch ich mir die Mühe wohl erst gar nicht machen hinzufahren



ne macht sicher keinen sinn da alles innerhalb der schilder is  die rechte Schleife war aber irgendwie ausserhalb von nem zaun. sind da raus und wieder rein gefahren.


----------



## RolandMC (17. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Eman hat aufgerundet...zuviel im Forum gewesen
> Aber heut gabs wieder eine Neuerung. Bin mit so einem CC Fahrer durchs Fichtelgebirge gefahren, mittag los und warn um 3 schoh fertig am Auto, weil er weiter mußte.
> Und es waren dann, trotz Einkehr, Essen und Kaffee über 900Hms...das ist Zeit/mit esssen/HmRekord
> 
> ...



HMs =Höhenmeter pro Sekunde?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm welche?



Die Steinverschneidung im Grenztrail, wos beim ersten Mal naß war. Womer letzte Woche dann auch gefahren haben.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

RolandMC schrieb:


> HMs =Höhenmeter pro Sekunde?



Tsss...natürlich nur das Mehrzahl s. So wie 1 Kaffee und 2 Kaffees.
HM alleine ist was zum Kleidung kaufen für Frauen und so 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

Poppeldost 

G:


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Steinverschneidung im Grenztrail, wos beim ersten Mal naß war. Womer letzte Woche dann auch gefahren haben.
> 
> G.



das erste mal bin ich die gefahrn ... war das zweite mal


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> das erste mal bin ich die gefahrn ... war das zweite mal



Net anders rum...egal...im Nachbarthread wird über dich geredet 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

na die wenn wüssten das ich nen hochmodernen E-Antrieb der übernächsten Generation hab der mit freier Energie arbeitet .

abgesehen davon ... Projekt 15 -> bin an board hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2015)

Ich wart auf die Warpblase, dann bleib ich einfach stehen und laß den Raum sich unter mir durch verzerren bewegen. 
Das machts noch einfacher 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

ich kämpf noch mit der Antimaterie


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2015)

JohSch schrieb:


> Dann immer ohne Strava zurückgefahren?



du bist aus NM und hast Kudos gegeben oder? Gibt's in Neumarkt ne scheene Runde? falls ja ... dann komm ich mal .


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na die wenn wüssten das ich nen hochmodernen E-Antrieb der übernächsten Generation hab der mit freier Energie arbeitet .
> 
> abgesehen davon ... Projekt 15 -> bin an board hehe



Sagts ma aber beschaid fürs Projekt 15 !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2015)

Ist doch schoh ausverkauft 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @eman: Der CCler hat übriegens auch die Emanverweigerungsstelle verweigert



man muss dem emanverweigerungsstellenverweigerer aber zugestehen, dass er sich noch in der rehabilitationsphase befindet. außerdem habe ich eine rinnenphobie. das schaffen wir diesen sommer noch. was mir aber mehr sorgen bereitet, ist die zu mir umgekehrt proportional laufenende entwicklung vom eman.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht stopt ja das Fatbike diese komische Entwicklung und er fährt nur noch gemütlich im Bachbett am Donauufer entlang...beim Eman dann natürlich "extrem" gemütlich 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist doch schoh ausverkauft
> 
> G.



Projekt 15?


----------



## scratch_a (18. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> du bist aus NM und hast Kudos gegeben oder? Gibt's in Neumarkt ne scheene Runde? falls ja ... dann komm ich mal .



Komplett ohne Ortskenntnis würde ich dir die Zeugenbergrunde (http://www.zeugenbergrunde.de/6027-Karte.html ...den Wanderweg und nicht den Radweg) empfehlen...gut ausgeschildert, von allem etwas dabei, Rundwanderweg. Allerdings nur so 50km und 1000hm, musst du also 3x rumfahren und hast eine entsprechend lange Anfahrt mit dem Radl  ...kannst den JohSch mitnehmen, damit der auch mal ausgepowert wird...mit uns kommt der nicht mal ins schwitzen


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Projekt 15?



Naja, halt unter dem Namen "Longest Dayride" ist schon alles ausgebucht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (18. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, halt unter dem Namen "Longest Dayride" ist schon alles ausgebucht.
> 
> G.


Müss ma halt selber mal anleiern 

Wenn ihr scho mit 3 plattn und verlängerter Kaffeepause 11k schafft solltn doch 15k a zu machn sa... ;-)


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> man muss dem emanverweigerungsstellenverweigerer aber zugestehen, dass er sich noch in der rehabilitationsphase befindet. außerdem habe ich eine rinnenphobie. das schaffen wir diesen sommer noch. was mir aber mehr sorgen bereitet, ist die zu mir umgekehrt proportional laufenende entwicklung vom eman.



umgekehrt proportional laufende Entwicklung .. hä?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (18. Mai 2015)

@eman: mal als ankündigung: ich würd mir übrigens gern mal von dir die ein oder andere arber-tour bzw. track klauen, um für den fall der fälle bereit zu sein. ich muss ja dann immer schnell reagieren und abhauen  also muss ich's im zweifelsfall auch ohne dich schaffen...


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Komplett ohne Ortskenntnis würde ich dir die Zeugenbergrunde (http://www.zeugenbergrunde.de/6027-Karte.html ...den Wanderweg und nicht den Radweg) empfehlen...gut ausgeschildert, von allem etwas dabei, Rundwanderweg. Allerdings nur so 50km und 1000hm, musst du also 3x rumfahren und hast eine entsprechend lange Anfahrt mit dem Radl  ...kannst den JohSch mitnehmen, damit der auch mal ausgepowert wird...mit uns kommt der nicht mal ins schwitzen



haha ... na das hört sich jetz net so lohnend an. Sicher nen Qualitätswanderweg barrierefrei ausgebaut, rollstuhltauglich. Ortskenntnis braucht mer mit gps eh nimmer zwingend


----------



## speedy_j (18. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> umgekehrt proportional laufende Entwicklung .. hä?



ich bin früher die langen strecken mit viel höhenmeter gefahren und mag nun mehr das gehacke. jetzt drehe deine entwicklung zeitmäßig um. 

wobei meine heutige feierabendrunde auch 1700 hm hatte aber dafür nur auf 42 km. geht halt hier etwas schneller.


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Mai 2015)

oh mei ... das is aber einer aufm voll falschen Dampfer ... das sind Streckenkombinationen die schöne Abfahrten verbinden ... das hat nix mit Kilometer machen zu tun .

abgesehen davon bist nur faul geworden .

hast mal ne schöne tour im Allgäu auf lager? also mit ein wenig flow und ohne spitzkehrenmassaker


----------



## speedy_j (19. Mai 2015)

na etwas anderes habe ich doch bisher auch nicht gemacht. nur waren die schönen abfahrten in nürnberg etwas weiter auseinander.

allgäu und flow verträgt sich nur bedingt. momentan liegt oben noch zu viel schnee. aber muss mal schauen, was sich machen lässt. hier ist halt alles meistens steil, wenn keine spitzkehren drin sind.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haha ... na das hört sich jetz net so lohnend an. Sicher nen Qualitätswanderweg barrierefrei ausgebaut, rollstuhltauglich. Ortskenntnis braucht mer mit gps eh nimmer zwingend



Nuja, ob lohnend oder nicht, kommt ganz auf die Erwartungen drauf an, die man hat .
Mit Ochsenkopf/Fichtelgebirge oder fränkische Schweiz kann Neumarkt natürlich nicht mithalten, das dürfte klar sein. Problem bei uns ist einfach, dass die schönen Wege immer relativ weit auseinander liegen und da ist es mit der Zeugenbergrunde relativ gut gelungen, diese schöneren Wege (Buchberg, Tyrolsberg, Dillberg, Wolfstein) zu verbinden (zumindest meiner Meinung nach). Sind schon paar Abschnitte dabei, die nicht barrierefrei sind, aber ob es für dich reizend/lohnend ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht 

Bzgl. Ortskenntnis meinte ich das ein wenig anders...die Abfahrten, die etwas spaßiger sind, sind in keiner Karte erfasst. Ohne explizites Wissen nützt einem da ein Navi recht wenig, deswegen der Vorschlag mit der ausgeschilderten Runde


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bzgl. Ortskenntnis meinte ich das ein wenig anders...die Abfahrten, die etwas spaßiger sind, sind in keiner Karte erfasst. Ohne explizites Wissen nützt einem da ein Navi recht wenig, deswegen der Vorschlag mit der ausgeschilderten Runde



naja wie sagt ma bei uns so schee ... passt scho  ... ich dacht mehr ihr sollt mit mir ne runde fahrn  aber egal.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> allgäu und flow verträgt sich nur bedingt. momentan liegt oben noch zu viel schnee. aber muss mal schauen, was sich machen lässt. hier ist halt alles meistens steil, wenn keine spitzkehren drin sind.



hats im Allgäu jetz auch so weit runtergeschneit?

na soll ja nur kein spitzkehrenmassaker sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hats im Allgäu jetz auch so weit runtergeschneit?
> 
> na soll ja nur kein spitzkehrenmassaker sein



Niemand fährt freiwillig nächstes Wochenende weg. Schnee in den Bergen und auf den Pässen....und auf den Autobahnen die längsten und meisten Staus die Deutschland je hatte 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2015)

ja so ists und hab ich auch net vor  ... Allgäu is langzeitsicht hehe


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2015)

Gut so, such lieber mal schöne Donauabschnitte wo man schön im Bachbett kilometerlang mit dem Fatbike fahren kann 

G.


----------



## Maxed (20. Mai 2015)

@ OLB EMan: Bleib standhaft  Hier in Nbg könnte man aber gut durch diese Pseudostrandanlagen an der Pegnitz damit rollern


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Mai 2015)

zur allgemeinen info: nicht wundern, wenn ich morgen auf der kössaine aufschlag...ich sehe gerade licht am ende des tunnels...jemand unterwegs?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2015)

unterwegs ja ... aber net in der gegend ... wennst es a weng früher gesagt hättest wär ich mitm zug rauf


----------



## Stawold_Bou (22. Mai 2015)

wo bist denn?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2015)

Bayerwald ... Aber haben was größeres ausgemacht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2015)

Heute ist aber net Kösseinetag heute ist Okolifttag. Weil dort gerade alle Trails in bestem Rollerzustand sind und gerade so wenig dort los ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (23. Mai 2015)

echt-wenig los? hmm...
na. is jetzt zu spät-mit marlene abgeben usw. ist es jetzt zwölf. da lohnt sich lift nicht mehr. ich roller ma kösser hab auch noch jemanden dabei, da müssen wir doch ein bisschen spielen!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2015)

Mußt mittlerweile ganz schön fit sein wenn sich ab 12 Lift nimmer lohnt  
Werd heute zum ersten Mal Lift fahren, aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht einmal Strecke  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2015)

bin auch lift gefahrn .. aber woanders


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2015)

Warst Skifahren 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2015)

haha . best of geisskopf halt ... und a weng was daneben jenseits der B11 ... so 2,6 khm und 3,75 ktm .... von 0,75khm bis 2,35 khm hatt ich sogar Begleitung ... das schaffst doch auch jörg


----------



## derwaaal (23. Mai 2015)

@OLB EMan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt mittlerweile ganz schön fit sein wenn sich ab 12 Lift nimmer lohnt
> Werd heute zum ersten Mal Lift fahren, aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht einmal Strecke
> 
> G.



naja-war nur ne ausrede...hatt' mehr bock auf kösseine
sind eine optimale runde gefahren und ich hab das Verbindungsstück zum Elchshore eingebaut und den "neuen" Trail vorm Püttner -> 
KKT wird anscheinend ziemlich oft gefahren?!
und im Stück von der Laby-Umfahrung ist bös' der Forst rein...


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2015)

@derwaaal ... ich sag jetz mal Großer Pfahl


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2015)

Ist des Bild irgendwie farbverfälscht, aber das sieht so arg nach Kalk aus ???

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haha . best of geisskopf halt ... und a weng was daneben jenseits der B11 ... so 2,6 khm und 3,75 ktm .... von 0,75khm bis 2,35 khm hatt ich sogar Begleitung ... das schaffst doch auch jörg



Also 1,15ktm ohne Lift...soweit ich das indizitieren kann 

Apropo ktm, damit würd ichs natürlich locker schaffen.....









oder noch besser...








G.


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also 1,15ktm ohne Lift...soweit ich das indizitieren kann
> 
> 
> G.



na denk mal nochmal drüber nach ... 3,75 ktm minus 2,6 khm sind fehlende 1,15 k antigravitations hm davon ~ 100 hm Eisenbahn

wieviele hms kann so ein ebike eigentich mittlerweile?
rechnerisch brauchst rein für die höhenleistung bei 1000hm so 250 Wh


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na denk mal nochmal drüber nach ... 3,75 ktm minus 2,6 khm sind fehlende 1,15 k antigravitations hm davon ~ 100 hm Eisenbahn
> 
> wieviele hms kann so ein ebike eigentich mittlerweile?
> rechnerisch brauchst rein für die höhenleistung bei 1000hm so 250 Wh



Verdammt....was machst du des auch immer so kompliziert 

G:


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2015)

musste gestern feststellen, dass mein topo vom Rudolfsteingebiet wohl veraltet ist-mehr routen und mehr haken in alten routen. Warst du daran beteiligt jörg?
nebenbei musste ich bei den drei bildern von dir eh immer denken "im nächsten leben vielleicht". nicht, dass ich's nicht ausprobiert hätte...

sonntag war am oko auch nicht viel los...liegt's an pfingsten oder ist das einfach so? dann könnt' man ja wirklich mal wieder hin...?!


----------



## JokerT (25. Mai 2015)

als ich gestern dort war, war schon ganz gut was los, zumindest weiter oben. Am Weißmainfelsen war zum glück alles frei


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Mai 2015)

hmm...ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir erst gekommen sind als gerade der lift zugemacht hat um im oko-haus noch schnell was zu essen. und da war wenig auf dem parkplatz los. normalerweise is doch immer "afterparty"
ach, und die sache mit "parkticket ziehen" haben sie sich auch mal nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> musste gestern feststellen, dass mein topo vom Rudolfsteingebiet wohl veraltet ist-mehr routen und mehr haken in alten routen. Warst du daran beteiligt jörg?
> nebenbei musste ich bei den drei bildern von dir eh immer denken "im nächsten leben vielleicht". nicht, dass ich's nicht ausprobiert hätte...
> 
> sonntag war am oko auch nicht viel los...liegt's an pfingsten oder ist das einfach so? dann könnt' man ja wirklich mal wieder hin...?!



Von mir ist nur eine Route ohne Haken dazugekommen 
Hättst ja Sonntag auch die Kornbergrunde mitfahren können 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Von mir ist nur eine Route ohne Haken dazugekommen
> Hättst ja Sonntag auch die Kornbergrunde mitfahren können
> 
> G.



ach-genau, ich dacht' mir schon, dass die von dir is 

Hab schon gehört, dass ihr da unterwegs wart ging aber nicht, denn dann hätten wir einen zu wenig gehabt-musst ja immer einer auf meine jüngste aufpassen...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Juni 2015)

news: hab grad meine große gefragt, ob sie morgen oma und opa besuchen will...geht klar
geht was zam am wochenend in der Nordoberpfalz? ...(Südoberfranken geht auch)...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2015)

Ist bei mir aweng arbeitsahängig. Aber evtl. wäre Kornberch angesagt....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juni 2015)

is bei mir jetzt spät geworden...
morgen oder übermorgen?
hab' jetzt auch mal meinen dh'ler dabei, da Du mich das letzte mal neugierig auf oko gemacht hast. halt' ich mir jetzt mal für sonntag vormittag offen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2015)

Tourentechnisch wohl jetzert erst übermorgen. Komm recht spät aus der Arbeit raus und bin dann morgen aweng unfit 
Wetter soll ja morgen zumindest auch recht wechselhaft werden und Sonntag dann schön. Werd da wohl morgen nur aweng autoerreichnah, wohl in der Okogegend, Steine runterfahren...wenn ich dann Nammitag fit bin 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Juni 2015)

puh, auch starke arbeitszeiten...na, dann schau ich mal, was mir heute so einfällt


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> puh, auch starke arbeitszeiten...na, dann schau ich mal, was mir heute so einfällt



Werd wohl dann später mal in der Okogegend rumspielen. 
Muß dann jetzt noch ein wenig die Ane bespaßen, sie war auf einmal bei mir im Wohnzimmer gelegen 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Juni 2015)

waren dann heut mal auf ner Kornberg-tour. Sehr schön, jetzt war ich da auch mal! Die Hitze war anstrengend!!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> waren dann heut mal auf ner Kornberg-tour. Sehr schön, jetzt war ich da auch mal! Die Hitze war anstrengend!!



Ach du warst gestern auch dabei!!! Heute ist Steinwald angesagt, also vor deiner Haustür. 13Uhr klassischer Starpunkt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (14. Juni 2015)

also als zusammenfassung des tages: oko war spitze! und nix los...


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Juni 2015)

Bin jetzt auch *Fääääät...* zumindest ein bisschen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juni 2015)

Jetzt hat sich die Frage auf FB erledigt 

War gestern auch mal wieder mit dem Fäti unterwegs, konnte ich direkter auf die Kösseine fahren 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Juli 2015)

Sagts mal beschaid wenn Sonntag was im Fichtl geht...
Wärn evtl. dabei


----------



## Saddamchen (2. Juli 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Sagts mal beschaid wenn Sonntag was im Fichtl geht...
> Wärn evtl. dabei


Du fährst bis Davos nix mehr sonst hauts dich wieder davorauf die Fresse.
Wenn du die Bude bezahlt hast kannste machen was du willst!


----------



## Dampfsti (2. Juli 2015)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Du fährst bis Davos nix mehr sonst hauts dich wieder davorauf die Fresse.
> Wenn du die Bude bezahlt hast kannste machen was du willst!



Jaja... Bude is bezahlt, also hob dich net su


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2015)

Falls was gefährliches geht, sag ich dir bescheid  

G.


----------



## Saddamchen (3. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Falls was gefährliches geht, sag ich dir bescheid
> 
> G.


Zieht euch ein Schalke Trikot an und macht ein bischen Street am Dortmunder Westfalenstadion.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Juli 2015)

soderla-sind zu meinen eltern geflüchtet. fanny will klettern, ich werd mich davonstehlen und biken gehn. Morgen und übermorgen was geplant? ich hätt mir mal morgen ne steinwaldrunde und sonntag oko vorgenommen.
sonst wer wo?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> soderla-sind zu meinen eltern geflüchtet. fanny will klettern, ich werd mich davonstehlen und biken gehn. Morgen und übermorgen was geplant? ich hätt mir mal morgen ne steinwaldrunde und sonntag oko vorgenommen.
> sonst wer wo?




Bin morgen durch meine Nachtaktivität etwas geschlaucht, drum wirds nur ein wenig Techniktraining und rumtschilln am Oko warden.
Aber für Sonntag ist ein Türchen geplant.  Haben aber noch kein endgültiges Ziel 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Juli 2015)

ich hätt übrigens mal bad berneck vorgeschlagen...jetzt hader ich aber erstma, ob ich dann evtl. umplan und orgen oko mach...hmm, schwierig.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2015)

Haderhaderpopader....

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> ich hätt übrigens mal bad berneck vorgeschlagen...jetzt hader ich aber erstma, ob ich dann evtl. umplan und orgen oko mach...hmm, schwierig.



Zu Bad Berneck... Hab mir ja heuer im Frühling mal die Tour angesehen. Is zwar mehr Himmelkron wie Bad Berneck, aber naja.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.131269.html
Sind lauer flowige Trails ohne große Schwierigkeiten drin, alles in allem aber echt ne schöne Runde!

Wäre nämlich am Wochenende auch, falls nix dazwischen kommt, mal wieder am Start...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2015)

Hört sich aber nach ner Winterrunde oder nachwinterrunde an. Wenn dort schoh Frühling ist und bei uns noch Winter...

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2015)

Naja hat ja wieder 20 cm geschneit heut Nacht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Juli 2015)

hmm-und? schon wer ne entscheidung getroffen? 
oder zumindest schonmal nen zeitpunkt?

oko juckt mich ziemlich, aber sehn würd ich euch auch gern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2015)

Komme gerade erst vom Oko zurück  Einfach ein toller Hügel bei der Trockenheit (wenn man die Trails kennt) und wenn man bereit ist zum Lift ein paar Meter zurückzufahren 

Nö noch nix klar...sind hja manche bei einer Lärmveranstaltung 

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Komme gerade erst vom Oko zurück  Einfach ein toller Hügel bei der Trockenheit (wenn man die Trails kennt) und wenn man bereit ist zum Lift ein paar Meter zurückzufahren
> 
> G.



so überzeugst mich aber nicht zu ner tour


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2015)

Hab halt noch ein grinsen von den tollen Bedingungen im Gesicht  ...die sind ja auf den Tourtrails auch 
...und weil der Psychoflowtrail (S4) so flowig und reibungslos gut geht 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2015)

Oke du hast also bis zur Tourabfahrt Bedenkzeit was du morgen machst 
Weil der Treffpunkt um 12:49 und 30sec. am kostenlosen Parkplatz in Fleckl ist.
Dann gibts ne getschillte 40km Tour auf einfachen Trails....

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (12. Juli 2015)

na, des hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
dann ist das ziel heut in jedem Fall wohl fleckl


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> na, des hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
> dann ist das ziel heut in jedem Fall wohl fleckl



Hast die 40km CC-Tour im Gichtelfebirge ja gut überstanden...für nen Regensburger 
Jetzt bist wieder fürn Eman auftrainiert. Leihst dir einfach sein Fatbike, wennst mit ihm fährst 

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (12. Juli 2015)

Bei mir leider kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen 

Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2015)

Hänky, Box Gr, BayH über Spezialweg , klas. Trails, Gkh, BruWe zurrück.

G.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juli 2015)

Klingt gut.
wenn du die Woche da bist, ich bin auch daheim.
können ja mal äh versuchen was auszumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2015)

Bin auf jedenfall auch mal daheim die Woche  


G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (13. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...für nen Regensburger
> G.



ja-genauso fühl ich mich. nur noch "flachland" gewohnt
aber nöö-war spitze gestern!


----------



## speedy_j (15. Juli 2015)

Hab heute mal den schaft einer Lyrik direkt über den Steuersatz verbogen. Momentan weiß ich noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Der Lenker ist auch erst zwei Wochen alt und ob das Steuerrohr etwas abbekommen hat, ist auch ungewiss.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2015)

Oh mei (ums mal dem Eman vorweg zu nehmen). du bekommst echt alles klein. Eigentlich ist es garnet wirklich möglich den zu verbiegen, wenn alle Schrauben sitzen 
Irgendwie zwischen zwei fahrende Lastwagen gekommen??? 

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert ist dein Schalthebel, auch wenn das jetzt pietätlos klingt 

G.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2015)

ich habe nur einen ganz normalen highsider gemacht, momentan fährt es sich aber auch so schnell wenn alles trocken ist.

schalthebel machen wir per pm. da muss ich noch experimentieren, bis ich zufrieden bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juli 2015)

Ohoh, experimentieren....

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. Juli 2015)

liegt bestimmt am XC-Tacho 
Sieht nicht gut aus, mein Beileid.


----------



## speedy_j (16. Juli 2015)

meinst, dass der tacho zu leicht ist und deswegen nicht die notwendige gegenkraft aufbringen konnte?


----------



## Stawold_Bou (24. Juli 2015)

Sonntag Tour, oder? Dann nehm' ich den DH'ler nicht mit...
Was ist morgen angesagt?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> Sonntag Tour, oder? Dann nehm' ich den DH'ler nicht mit...
> Was ist morgen angesagt?



Eigentlich nur am Oko rumblödeln, bzw. schoh mit treten. Also immer gut den Dh´ler Zuhause zu lassen.
Evtl. auch kleine Tour. Ich komme eh erst so um 2e, bin vorher in der Arbeit.

Heut ist bei mir nur rumblödeln angesagt. Nach gestern nur geteerten Radweg rollern und einer Woche kein technisches Rumblödeln...usw.....

G.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juli 2015)

Werden das nur Jörgspezialfelsbefahrungen oder gibts auch was, dass für normalsterbliche wie mich fahrbar ist?  Sonst würd ich mich morgen evtl. mit ranhängen  und dann nach laaaanger langer Zeit auch mal wieder den Otti zu sehen bekommen


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Werden das nur Jörgspezialfelsbefahrungen oder gibts auch was, dass für normalsterbliche wie mich fahrbar ist?  Sonst würd ich mich morgen evtl. mit ranhängen  und dann nach laaaanger langer Zeit auch mal wieder den Otti zu sehen bekommen



Ist die Geburtstagsausfahrt vom Andy...also eher Geburtstag als radfahren  Gibt auch keinen Plan, da ich ja wahrscheinlich eh irgendwie dazustoßen muß, wegen der Arbeit bei mir.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juli 2015)

Ach so ok


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach so ok



Ja, deswegen geh ich auch schon Sonntag früh in die Arbeit, anstell erst um 20 Uhr Abends 

G:


----------



## Maxed (25. Juli 2015)

@LB Jörg Warst ja gestern doch mit dabei du Lügner  Ich hate einfach keine Ambition nach dem sche... Tag sry  Dafür blödeln wir morgen bissl rum  Wann solls eig. losgehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

Wo war ich dabei  Ich war gestern nur mit meinem Freund Harvey auf nem geteerten Stück Radweg rumrollern.
Oder ich ha Gedächtnislücken 

Ansonsten keine Ahnung.. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur am Oko rumblödeln, bzw. schoh mit treten. Also immer gut den Dh´ler Zuhause zu lassen.
> 
> G.



na-ich hab' ihn bei solchen Aussagen lieber mal dabei
ansonsten das nicht-ganz-so-schwere...

schaff's aus bequemlichkeitsgründen grad nicht mich von der couch, dem laptop und dem eimer voll kaffee wegzubewegen...


----------



## Maxed (25. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wo war ich dabei  Ich war gestern nur mit meinem Freund Harvey auf nem geteerten Stück Radweg rumrollern.
> Oder ich ha Gedächtnislücken
> 
> Ansonsten keine Ahnung..
> ...



Dann hab ich falsche Informationen bekommen  Sry. Wollt heut eig. auch noch a Rundn drehen, das Wetter sagt aber iwie "Nein". Immer diese Schönwetterbiker 

Dafür kommt gleich der Postbote mit Fäääten Neuerungen 



Stawold_Bou schrieb:


> schaff's aus bequemlichkeitsgründen grad nicht mich von der couch, dem laptop und dem eimer voll kaffee wegzubewegen...



Mir gehts grad auch so....


----------



## Stawold_Bou (25. Juli 2015)

Maxed schrieb:


> Mir gehts grad auch so....


----------



## Maxed (25. Juli 2015)

Die RCT3 Version  Hab gleich die 120er genommen... Auch wenn ich bei Maxx auf viel Widerstand gestoßen bin


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

Ja du hattest eindeutig Fehlinformationen 

Ja wird ja langsam mit dem Fäti...mit der Betonung auf laaangsam 

G.

PS: heut war doch Spitzenwetter!!!


----------



## Maxed (25. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja du hattest eindeutig Fehlinformationen
> 
> Ja wird ja langsam mit dem Fäti...mit der Betonung auf laaangsam
> 
> ...


Muss dich enttäuschen, es geht diesmal (für meine Verhältnisse) doch recht schnell  Mitte August ist Stichtag ;P

 PS: Ich war auch noch ne Runde unterwegs. Leichter Wind ging auch  Am Cube Lager wollten Sie mich nicht reinlassen, da war grad 2016er Vorstellung für Händler


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Juli 2015)

Ja das ist schnell....für deine Verhältnissen  

G.


----------



## Stawold_Bou (26. Juli 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> PS: heut war doch Spitzenwetter!!!



da sag' ich nur: Teekessel-Trail


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juli 2015)

hm, hätte ich wohl doch noch ne Runde mit euch mitfahren müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (31. August 2015)

Rumplödeln mit Poseidon


----------



## OLB EMan (3. September 2015)

es wird scheinbar nur noch schrott produziert ... traurig diese unfähige Bikebranche


----------



## LB Jörg (3. September 2015)

Holzhacker 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2015)

Frage:

Ist es überhaupt noch erlaubt, auf die Kösseine ohne Motor zu fahren?

War am letzten Donnerstag die einzige, die anderen -- ein Rentner und ein geführtes Grüppchen leicht gewampeter jungen Männer (Ausruf des Guides vor der Abfahrt "Männer, Sattel runter!"-"Jo, und wie geht das??") -- waren mit Mopeds unterwegs. 

Das geführte Grüppchen fuhr die gleiche Tour wie ich, was an diversen Stellen an den Beschleunigungsspuren leicht zu erkennen war. Da können sich die Trails warm anziehen ...

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2015)

Denk das das früher oder später verboten werden muss. Ich hoffe das die Dinger mal als Mofa eingeordnet werden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2015)

Solange sie auf den Forststraßen bleiben 
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich das Problem in den nächste Jahren selber löst und die Gefährte in der Straßenverkehrsordnung eine extra neue Kathegorie bekommen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxed (4. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417830
> 
> es wird scheinbar nur noch schrott produziert ... traurig diese unfähige Bikebranche


Das die Dinger nicht das gröbste mitmachen war mir auf dem ersten Blick schon klar  Du bist zu schnell für die Felge  Für die groben Sachen bleib ich dann doch lieber beim Fully iwie 

@Lenka K. Das frag ich mich des öfteren auch... Am besten war letztens die Frage einer Wandergruppe am Oko bergauf: "Zeigt mit dem Finger auf den Dämpfer" Und das ist jetzt wohl der Akku...

E Bikes für Kinder gibt's jetzt auch schon... Müssen ja mit den E Bikes der Eltern mithalten  Vernetzt wird das ganze auch noch, dann ist doch jeder glücklich


----------



## derwaaal (4. September 2015)

Strom aus der Cloud?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2015)

bluto auch putt jetz ... nen fatty is wohl nur für die eisdiele gebaut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2015)

Nur Carbonfättis 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. September 2015)

haha ... das carbon wird das einzige sein das hält 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (4. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Solange sie auf den Forststraßen bleiben



Danke für die nette Einschätzung , aber nein, sind sie nicht.



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich das Problem in den nächste Jahren selber löst und die Gefährte in der Straßenverkehrsordnung eine extra neue Kathegorie bekommen.



Das würde ich schwer hoffen.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Einschätzung , aber nein, sind sie nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das die ganze Cube EBikes net auf der Forststraße bleiben weiß ich schoh.
Wäre ja auch verschwendeter Federweg 

Und nächstes Jahr haben sie sogar 160mm davon 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> haha ... das carbon wird das einzige sein das hält
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Heißt du brachst eine Cabongobl und Carbonfelgen...gibts ja beides 

G.


----------



## Maxed (5. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bluto auch putt jetz ... nen fatty is wohl nur für die eisdiele gebaut
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bin heut zum ersten mal die Kösser damit runter, ich bin nach der Natursteintreppe dann auf den KKT ausgewichen... fahren kann man das grobe Zeug damit schon, der Grip war sogar mit den Schwalbe billig Pace Star Gedöns unglaublich, aber Gabel und Material an der Grenze mMn. 

Für flowige gemütliche Sachen (sowie natürlich Winter) ist das Ding schon geil, aber für H Weg o.ä. nehm ich dann doch lieber das Fully. Der Grip ist aber schon selbst bei Nässe der Wahnsinn  Aber wie gesagt meine Meinung 

Was ist eig. an der Bluto defekt? Flutscht die Luft mal wieder in die Negativkammer?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. September 2015)

Ja das übliche prob mit den luftkammern ... Hatte ich mit der Reba vor 4 Jahren auch scho ... Wennst hatdtailfahrn gewohnt bist kannst das Ding halt wie nen enduro bewegen. Krass geil. Glaub das da die mittelbreiten Reifen grad das geile sind. Was gar net geht sind viele unsortierte Steine (gibt's im Fichtelgebirge gar net so schlimm ... Eher bayerwaldprob) da fahr ich Platten wenn ich net langsam fahr.

Außer einmal Fichtelgebirge und die Tour da -> https://www.strava.com/activities/382779402 ... Ansonsten hab ichs nur in Rgbg bewegt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (7. September 2015)

hmmm meins hält bis etz, und ich bin in die Bärch auch grobes zeuch damit gefahren und des net langsam...
Kommt meinem vll zu gute, dass ich hinten "Runflat" verbaut hab

Da kommen die allerwenigsten Schläge bis zur Felge durch...

Aber da hast scho recht, die Kiste kannst wennst es gwohnt bist weng über die Steine zu schleichen, fast wie a Fully bewegen.
Mei Stahl HT is seidem iwie Arbeitslos...
Und die Fanes für alles ausser Bikebouldern irgendwie "oversized"


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2015)

runflat?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. September 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> runflat?



Racingralphcore 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. September 2015)

Nix Racingralphcore...
FuriousFredCore 

Der is nur halb so schwer wie der RR


----------



## OLB EMan (7. September 2015)

wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Dampfsti (7. September 2015)

Fast genau so wie des Schwalbe Procore...
Der einzige Unterschied is, dass ich 2 Ventile drin hab und Schwalbe da so a komisches 2-Stufiges Ventil gebaut hat...
Und natürlich, dass meins halt fürs Fattie auch funktioniert...

Mei Vadda und ich fahren des 2-Kammersystem schon seit fast 2 Jahren in unsere 29er HT´s...
Da allerdings bissl anders als im Fattie...


----------



## speedy_j (7. September 2015)

da stempel ich lieber mit doppelplatten auf dem trail ein.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> da stempel ich lieber mit doppelplatten auf dem trail ein.



Würdest net sagen wenn dus schomal gfahrn wärst


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Würdest net sagen wenn dus schomal gfahrn wärst


 
Ne, würd er net ságen wenn er schonmal Fätti auf Tour entplattet hätte 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (8. September 2015)

na er hatte in Davos nen doppelplatten


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2015)

Und wer erkennt wo das Bild oben links am Eurobikestand gemacht wurde 








G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2015)

Des is doch der Engländerboulder


----------



## LB Jörg (16. September 2015)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Des is doch der Engländerboulder





Wenigstens einer der sich im Fichtelgebirge auf den Trails auskennt  
Aber ist ja eine Traillinie und kein Boulder...weil ab drei Überwindungsstellen, pro Bergab, ists ja ne Linie 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der sich im Fichtelgebirge auf den Trails auskennt
> Aber ist ja eine Traillinie und kein Boulder...weil ab drei Überwindungsstellen, pro Bergab, ists ja ne Linie
> 
> G.




Hmm da hast auch wieder recht 
Is aber scho schee die Line!! 

Schaut Wild aus, is aber eigentlich ganz Einfach


----------



## Maxed (17. September 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer der sich im Fichtelgebirge auf den Trails auskennt
> Aber ist ja eine Traillinie und kein Boulder...weil ab drei Überwindungsstellen, pro Bergab, ists ja ne Linie
> 
> G.


Heidernei  Bei den ganzen Namen bräuchte man ja eh ne extra Karte um durchzublicken wo man grade fährt 

Ws. noch mit Rätseln die man vorher lösen muss um den Namen rauszufinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (17. September 2015)

@Speedy J : Schoh gesehen? Rolldooftrigger mit Hand und Fuß.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=1&v=HbXtgQQTbvs

G.


----------



## speedy_j (18. September 2015)

bin grad auf der anderen seite der erdhalbkugel, da bekommt man nicht soviel mit.aber coole sache. jetzt bräuchte man nur noch einen passenden trigger. da müsste ja eigentlich das ding von effigear funktionieren, wenn man die innereien weg läßt. aber man muss sich auch mal überlegen, dass es fast 20 jahre gedauert hat, bis jemand auf so einen idee gekommen ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> bin grad auf der anderen seite der erdhalbkugel, da bekommt man nicht soviel mit.aber coole sache. jetzt bräuchte man nur noch einen passenden trigger. da müsste ja eigentlich das ding von effigear funktionieren, wenn man die innereien weg läßt. aber man muss sich auch mal überlegen, dass es fast 20 jahre gedauert hat, bis jemand auf so einen idee gekommen ist.



Ja das mit dem lange dauern ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Und dann kommt einer mit so einer einfachen Lösung 
Ansich geht ja jeder Hebel. Man könnte ja dannn wirklich einen links und einen rechts hinmachen.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (19. September 2015)

ne, es geht eben nicht jeder hebel ohne umbau. du indexierst ja immer noch in der nabe und musst kein seil mehr auf vorrat in trigger halten. oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2015)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ne, es geht eben nicht jeder hebel ohne umbau. du indexierst ja immer noch in der nabe und musst kein seil mehr auf vorrat in trigger halten. oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?



Verschiedene umgebaute Trigger von Sram ect. gibts ja auch schon zum Dazukaufen von der Firma.

G.


----------



## speedy_j (20. September 2015)

ok, hab mal nachgeschaut. einen x5 und x9 trigger gibt es. nachteil ist halt, du kannst dann nur noch einen gang schalten. da wäre eher deine variante von effigear interessanter. du musst nur die interne rasterung ausbauen und es könnte funktionieren. auf beiden seiten einen trigger zu verbauen bringt auch auch mehrgewicht.


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2015)

@OLB EMan 

und ich habe mich noch gewundert, was es wieder neues gibt:
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/i...or-den-apple-stores-fotostrecke-130415-7.html


----------



## Stawold_Bou (10. Oktober 2015)

Morgen wer wo daheim unterwegs?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2015)

Wie immer in letzter Sekunde

G.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (11. Oktober 2015)

Tach zusammen! Bin am 01.10. frisch nach Bayreuth gezogen und werde jetzt mal zum Ochsenkopf aufbrechen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Oktober 2015)

Gefühlt der schönste Tag des Jahres. Auf dem oberpfalz-trail hab ich die Holzscheibe durch Steine ersetzt...also mich hats ausgehalten. Weiß jetzt aber, warum die Holzscheibe dort gelegen hat...war ne üble Schinderei die Steine da hinzuwuchten...


----------



## Stawold_Bou (11. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie immer in letzter Sekunde
> 
> G.


Ja,hat sich gestern grad so ergeben. Das rad war fast schon zufällig im auto. Aber doch lieber "wie immer zu spät" also über haupt gar nie nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Landus (17. Oktober 2015)

Und für die Nicht-Facebooker mal wieder ein Bilderupdate (natürlich wieder die besten rausgesucht)


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Oktober 2015)

War gestern mal weng auf meinen Hometrails an der (GK) (okay Jörg  ) GKH  unterwegs zum Winterreifen testen...




Gehn echt gut die Beists...

Video folgt wenns hochgeladen is...


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Oktober 2015)

Hier das Video dazu


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

Das heißt GKH in Fachkreisen. GK wäre ja Geißkopf 
Glaub die Reifen wähle ich auch ...aber als Ganzjahresreifen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2015)

Das wird ja langweilig wenn ma alle die gleichen Reifen fahrn  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

Falls die Minion vor meinem Kauf rauskommen, entscheide ich mich vielleicht noch um 
Und Insiderkreise berichten, du fährst auch schon Furiosfredcore 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2015)

Japp den core hab ich ... Gestern gleich beim kelheimer spaß enduro race getestet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Japp den core hab ich ... Gestern gleich beim kelheimer spaß enduro race getestet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Und hoffe du bist Erster geworden 
Und funktioniert dein Core?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2015)

Core is unauffällig  is aber schwer zu testen obs wirklich was bringt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2015)

Und Der Grip mit den neuen Vorderreifen, signifikant besser?

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und Der Grip mit den neuen Vorderreifen, signifikant besser?
> 
> G.



Also ich muss sagen dass der Grip im Nassen keinesfalls schlechter war als mit den JJ im Trockenen... 

Felstest steht noch aus...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und Der Grip mit den neuen Vorderreifen, signifikant besser?
> 
> G.



wollt den JJ eigentlich noch bei nässe mal fahrn um einen direkten Vergleich zu haben ... hab ich leider net geschafft. 

Kann aber bestätigen das der Grip sehr gut. glaub das is echt DER reifen für die herbstbedingungen jetz. also für tiefen und erdigen Boden mit dem ich in rgbg jetzt konfrontiert bin . da seh ich sogar das fatbike vor konventionell. glaub das wird geil


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2015)

Die Beister taugen auch zum Bikebouldern auf nassen Steinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (20. November 2015)




----------



## Lenka K. (20. November 2015)

Zum heulen!!!! 

In nicht so ferner Zukunft wird sich die Problematik MTBler vs. Wanderer auf Pfaden im Mittelgebirge wohl erledigen, weil es keine schmalen Pfade mehr geben wird. 

Hab' schon mehrmals Staatsforstleute mit der Tatsache konfrontiert, dass die Harvester gnadenlos AUCH über die Wanderwege in den Wald gejagt werden, obwohl am Ende alle 50m eine Rückengasse steht. Als Antwort kam nur stures starren. Ja, wenn dann auch noch tschechische Billigarbeiter eingesetzt werden (so gesehen im Fichtelgebirge), die sich natürlich im Gebiet nicht auskennen, dann ist ein schön ausgeschilderter Wanderweg schon sehr praktisch ...

Ist übrigens der Fall (Harverster bevorzugt auf Wanderwegen) auch im Veldensteiner und Krottenseeer Forst. Der Gipfel ist allerdings der Fall von Stierberg in der Fränkischen, wo die Bay. Staatsforsten einen forststrassenbreiten Weg über den "Fuchstrail" z.T. in den Fels sprengen liessen und auf Beschwerden seitens lokaler Vertreter von Bund Naturschutz behaupteten, es wird alles bald zuwachsen und wie früher aussehen! (Bilder im "Wo bin ich-Fred").

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## static (20. November 2015)

@Lenka K.
Zum Fuchsweg hatte ich im Leutenbach-Thread auch schon ein Foto gepostet. Hatte mich damals echt schockiert, dass sowas legal sein soll (da ist ein ganzes Gebiet zerstört worden, nicht "nur" ein Weg...). Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass es dazu sogar eine "Geschichte" gibt.
Ich war im Sommer nochmal zum klettern da... einfach nur ein trauriger Anblick...

Im Steigerwald geht's leider auch nicht besser zu. Ich erinner mich noch, an die Berichte von (bewusst und absichtlich) durchgeführtem Raubbau in Schutzgebieten vor zwei drei Jahren.


----------



## Maxed (20. November 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Zum heulen!!!!
> 
> In nicht so ferner Zukunft wird sich die Problematik MTBler vs. Wanderer auf Pfaden im Mittelgebirge wohl erledigen, weil es keine schmalen Pfade mehr geben wird.
> 
> ...


Tschechische Billigarbeiter.... Ok das hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst hahaha.... Wenn schon Geld scheffeln, dann aber richtig  OMG

Das beste vom Artikel ist der Satz: "sei selbstverständlich bemüht, diesen Weg wieder für Wanderer begehbar zu machen" ws mit Tschechischen Hilfsarbeitern


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Dezember 2015)

Was früher gegen Panzer gut war, wirkt bestimmt auch gegen Harvester und sonstige Großmaschinen der Forstbehörden.
Näheres bei Erwin Rommel (ja, der "Wüstenfuchs"): "Infanterie greift an", ´"Mut ist, daß man die Angst überwindet".


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Februar 2016)

mei ... der Thread is tot ... ich hol mal den Defi ...


----------



## Speci007 (16. Februar 2016)

Der Thread zuckt noch 

Bist Du noch zufrieden mit Deiner Ziege?


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Februar 2016)

Ich würde gerne zur Wiederbelebung beitragen und mich künftig gerne das schöne Fichtelgebirge erFAHREN 

Kenn leider bisher nur den Ochsenkopf und dort eben die bekannte Strecke und die Trails, welche beim Enduro1 abgerast wurden. Sehr feine Gegend und aus Amberg ist es ja sogar das nächste Mittelgebirge


----------



## LeFritzz (16. Februar 2016)

Ja, mit dem Thread ist es wie mit dem Bauern, der tot im Zimmer liegt:
Zuckt er noch, lebt er doch...

Ich kenne dort einige Strecken und Trails, zB um die Weismainquelle, rauf zum Schneeberg und runter zum Nußhart und weiter zum Seehaus, etc.
Derzeit bin ich aber eher beim Skitouren.
Danach zeig ich Dir gerne Touren im Fichtel...


----------



## Voltage_FR (16. Februar 2016)

Verständlich, solangs noch Schnee hat 

Schau mer mal, was im Frühjahr/Sommer so geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stawold_Bou (16. Februar 2016)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mei ... der Thread is tot ... ich hol mal den Defi ...




5 Euro wennst mir nen facebook-account bastelst...


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2016)

@Stawold_Bou : Sehr schöne Tour heut im Stonewood mit euch 2  Und somit hebe ich den Thread aus seiner Versenkung  Hoffe du bist noch gut durch die Sperrzone gekommen


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2016)

Jetz fahrens scho Geheimtouren  ... Na ich auch 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2016)

Nicht dass ich was erkannt hätte, aber La Palma?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2016)

Ne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2016)

@OLB EMan : Dich hatten wir heut auch im Gespräch  Dein Regensburger Kollege war genauso verblüfft von deinen Weltreisen  Entweder du machst es richtig oder wir falsch  Ich bin froh wenn ich nach der Arbeit noch meine 30 - 40 km zammkratz in Nbg.

Geheime Trails eher nicht, mein Runtastic wollte heute mal wieder nicht tracken :/ Wir sind von Mak - Rawetzer Haus - Burgruine - Poserfelsen - OPT + 3ter Mann Treff - Waldhaus - Ganz runter - Ganz hoch - Katzentrögel - Mak


----------



## OLB EMan (9. April 2016)

Na der Stoawald Bou hat ja leider nie Zeit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxed (9. April 2016)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na der Stoawald Bou hat ja leider nie Zeit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Na das hat erauch erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (10. April 2016)

Gebt's amal Bscheid, wennts unterwegs seits 
Dad mit, der Weg von Amberg aus ist ja nicht der weiteste und Abwechslung zu Bikepark und Bayerwald schadt ja a net


----------



## OLB EMan (10. April 2016)

Das WE 23. 24.04. bin ich relativ sicher oben ... Sag einfach was  ... Mach mer ne striveausfahrt 

Wo fährst eigentlich in Amberg rum? Hab da 3 Jahre studiert aber damals net so wirklich viele Strecken gefunden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (10. April 2016)

Das klingt gut, am 23. könnt sichs ausgehn 

Es gibt hier und da ein paar Trails. In Amberg direkt konzentriert sich alles am Mariahilfberg.
Ansonsten gibt's noch nette Trails bei Hirschau und Freudenberg, sowie in Sulzbach. Dazu kommen noch ei, zwei Hometrails mit gebauten Sachen. 
Ist aber alles nicht so einfach zu finden, wenn man sich nicht auskennt oder jemanden hat, ders einem zeigt..


----------



## count-zero-1101 (15. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Mag mich mal jemand mitnehmen ins Fichtelgebirge und mir dort ein paar Trails zeigen? Wohne seit ein paar Monaten in BT und kenne mich hier noch nicht aus, bin aber mobil und kann mit dem Auto anreisen. Bin eher abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs, aber solange die Mitfahrer keinen KOM erwarten, ich bin bisher immer oben angekommen!  Würd mich über PN freuen! Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. April 2016)

Abfahrtsorientiert ist der Ochsenkopf definitiv nen Besuch wert, der macht in 2 Wochen wieder auf 

Ein Vögelchen hat gezwitschert, dass am 30.04 großes Opening ist mit geführten Touren und Plänen zum Ausbau des Bikeparks


----------



## count-zero-1101 (15. April 2016)

Danke! Dann schau ich Ende des Monats mal dort vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (16. April 2016)

Cool, da geh ich auch hin, danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (19. April 2016)

count-zero-1101 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Mag mich mal jemand mitnehmen ins Fichtelgebirge und mir dort ein paar Trails zeigen? Wohne seit ein paar Monaten in BT und kenne mich hier noch nicht aus, bin aber mobil und kann mit dem Auto anreisen. Bin eher abfahrtsorientiert unterwegs, aber solange die Mitfahrer keinen KOM erwarten, ich bin bisher immer oben angekommen!  Würd mich über PN freuen! Danke und Grüße!


Hab Dir ne PN geschickt....


----------



## jojorider (18. Mai 2016)

Wüsste jemand wos flowige trails bergab die nicht zu ruppig fürs hardtail sind im Raum Ochsenkopf , Schneeberg und Waldershof gibt?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Mai 2016)

Naja, sollte alles auch mit Hardtail gehen, etwas langsamer eben.

Das hier ist schon jemand auf nem Hardtail-Lefty mitgefahren:

- M-Weg vom Ochsenkopfgipfel, Asenturm Richtung Osten runter bis Oberer Ringweg.
- Goetheweg vom Weismainfelsen runter Richtung Karches.
- M-Weg vom Weismainfelsen runter Richtung Karches.
- Schneeberg Richtung Nußhardt.
- Abfahrt vom Seehaus zum Fichtelsee.


----------



## Keepiru (28. Juli 2016)

Wir sind zu zweit am Samstag in der Gegend um Bischofsgrün Trails fahren. Sollen ca. 1500 Höhen/Tiefenmeter werden.
Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, einfach melden. Wir sind gesellig.

Nachtrag:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Fr...n!3m1!1s0x47a1a872fc13e41f:0x443df3006fdb0856

10:00 dort. Wenn du mitfahren willst, schreib mich bitte kurz an, zwecks Abstimmung.


----------



## gandi85 (29. Juli 2016)

Servus Leute,
mich verschlägts beruflich ab September nach Wunsiedel. Bin momentan auf Wohnungs/Haus-suche (Miete). Da meine Freundin nach Bamberg pendeln muss, wäre der Bereich bad berneck bsis Bischofsgrün etc ganz interessant. Falls jmd wen kennt, der wen kennt würde mich über Infos freuen.
Grüße aus der Fränkischen.

Ach ja und biketechnisch freu ich mich natürlich auch schon wie Tsau.


----------



## Keepiru (1. August 2016)

Also.... der "Naturpfad" von Karches nach Bischofsgrün "runter" ist so mit das blödeste das ich mir bisher selber an Tracks gesteckt habe. 
Da sollte man ein Schildchen anbringen: "Achtung! Dieser Pfad ist schon zu Fuß scheisse!"


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. August 2016)

Bin kürzlich ne Tour von mtboberpfalz.de nachgefahren - das waren geile Trails


----------



## LeFritzz (1. August 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Bin kürzlich ne Tour von mtboberpfalz.de nachgefahren - das waren geile Trails


Dann bedanke Dich beim Matthias!


----------



## Voltage_FR (1. August 2016)

Stand vorher mit ihm in Kontakt und hab mich selbstverständlich dafür bedankt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (19. August 2016)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mit bisher noch einem Weiteren die ALEXANDER-DUBCEK-Gedächtnis-Tour im Fichtelgebirge.
(Den Namen habe ich wegen des Datums gewählt.)
Start ist um 10:00 am Silberhaus zwischen Fichtelberg und Tröstau.
35km, 910hm, Fichtelgebirgstypische Schwierigkeit.
Kösseine, Hohe Matze sind dabei.


----------



## M_Arc_O (6. März 2017)

Hallo Biker! Am Donnerstag den 9.3.2017 gibts jede Menge Bike-Action im Scala Kino Hof. Damit wir ordentlich was zu sehen bekommen haben wir uns den Montainbike-Bergsteiger Harald Philipp eingeladen. Sagts weiter und kommt vorbei, das wird ein geniales Event. 
Infos auf https://www.facebook.com/events/1617936631848865/ oder auf www.flow.dav-hof.de.
Viele Grüße und bis Donnerstag!
Marco


----------



## zymnokxx (10. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Sonntag mit bisher noch einem Weiteren die ALEXANDER-DUBCEK-Gedächtnis-Tour im Fichtelgebirge.
> (Den Namen habe ich wegen des Datums gewählt.)
> Start ist um 10:00 am Silberhaus zwischen Fichtelberg und Tröstau.
> 35km, 910hm, Fichtelgebirgstypische Schwierigkeit.
> Kösseine, Hohe Matze sind dabei.


Hallo Fritz!
Hättest Du noch ein paar Tipps zur der Runde oder einen GPS-Track? Bin über Ostern in der Gegend. Wir sind ja schon mal zusammen gefahren, wenn Du über Ostern in der Nähe von Bischofsgrün sein solltest, melde Dich doch.


----------



## LeFritzz (10. April 2017)

Die Runde, von der ich damals geschrieben hatte, geht auf die Kösseine.
Die Tour heißt natürlich nicht so, wie ich sie damals aufgrund des Datums (20. August) genannt hatte.
Einen Track gibt es hier:
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20161002_Seehaus_Koesseine/

Melde Dich einfach nochmal - vielleicht auch per PN.


----------



## modidddmmm (17. Juni 2017)

Fährt heute jemand zum ochsenkopf, FR strecke?


----------



## M_Arc_O (18. Juni 2017)

Sorry, bin grad nicht im Lande. Viel Spaß!


----------



## modidddmmm (23. Juni 2017)

Mag jemand am Wochenende zum Ochsenkopf?


----------



## M_Arc_O (26. Juni 2017)

Grrrrr, ja eigentlichen schon. Bei uns kommt "Besuch", und der bleibt das ganze Wochenende. Wäre mal eine gute Chance sich kennen zu lernen. Wird leider nichts.


----------



## franzam (2. August 2018)

https://www.frankenpost.de/region/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,6259430


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. August 2018)

Zitat: "Im Einklang mit der Natur" ist dabei die Prämisse der geplanten Mountainbike-Schule.

Und dazu ein Bild mit einem E-Bike ... .


----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

Man wird bald eh nur noch "E" sehen


----------



## Ray (18. September 2018)

E-Bikes sind doch cool


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2018)

Nö...E-Bikes sind blöde 

G.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2018)

S3?
Wie auch immer, ich trag mein Rad gerne


----------



## SuShu (23. April 2019)

Wie schaut es aktuell auf den Wegen um Oko und Schneeberg aus, alles gut nach dem Winter oder ist da irgendetwas nicht fahrbar (Waldarbeiten, Windbruch o.ä.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (24. April 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aktuell auf den Wegen um Oko und Schneeberg aus, alles gut nach dem Winter oder ist da irgendetwas nicht fahrbar (Waldarbeiten, Windbruch o.ä.)?



Was ich bisher ausm Fichtelgebirge so mitbekommen hab, siehts wohl ganz gut aus. Sind schon einige Leute unterwegs.
Anders als im Bayrischen Wald gabs da wohl weniger Schnee- + Windbruch.


----------



## LeFritzz (24. April 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aktuell auf den Wegen um Oko und Schneeberg aus, alles gut nach dem Winter oder ist da irgendetwas nicht fahrbar (Waldarbeiten, Windbruch o.ä.)?


Ich war vor zweieinhalb Wochen dort, da war oben (z.B. Weismainfels) noch einiges an Schnee gelegen.
Der dürfte inzwischen weg sein.
Windbruch ist kein Thema an der OKO-Südseite.
Verhältnisse Schneeberg & Kösseine erfahre ich bis Freitag.


----------



## M_Arc_O (24. April 2019)

Kösseine/ hohe Matze etc. ist alles schneefrei uns gut fahrbar. Man muss dennoch aufpassen dass nicht mal ein Baum quer liegt. Allgemein aber alles sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## kaku (24. April 2019)

H-Weg zwischen Schneeberg und Kösseine ist frei, bis auf eine große Tanne zwischen Silberhaus und H.Matze.
Und es gibt auch noch Schnee ...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2019)

Nußhardtzschlüsselstellen sind absolut schneefrei 

G.


----------



## SuShu (24. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Da werde ich wohl nächste Woche einen Tag ins Fichtel fahren. Freue mich schon


----------



## Keepiru (30. April 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nußhardtzschlüsselstellen sind absolut schneefrei
> 
> G.



Da wird einem die Nuss ganz hart.  
Wir sind morgen wieder dort!


----------



## Keepiru (3. Mai 2019)

Nuss war hart... und nass! 
Das waren verblüffend wenige Mountainbikes und verblüffend viele besoffene Frauen auf den Tails unterwegs.
Ich glaube das war das erste mal das ich den Schneeberg-Trail runter gefahren bin ohne das uns ein geschobenes E-Bike entgegen(!) kam. 

Ein paar Stellen hat es seit Herbst ordentlich ausgewaschen.


----------



## Dampfsti (3. Mai 2019)

Keepiru schrieb:


> den Schneeberg-Trail runter gefahren bin ohne das uns ein geschobenes E-Bike entgegen(!) kam.



Warum Schiebt man da sein Ebike, das ist doch zum Fahren da


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Mai 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Warum Schiebt man da sein Ebike, das ist doch zum Fahren da


Weil's sogar eine Schiebe-Unterstützung hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## energY89 (25. Oktober 2019)

Wandersteig: Biken verboten - die Sicherheit geht vor









						Tröstau: Wandersteig: Biken verboten - die Sicherheit geht vor - Frankenpost
					

Der Wandersteig vom Kösseinehaus nach Tröstau lockt in jüngster Zeit Mountainbiker an. Nun sperrt der Forstbetrieb für sie einen Abschnitt, um Unfälle zu vermeiden.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## scratch_a (25. Oktober 2019)

Den meisten Mitgliedern des Wandervereins wirds freuen: https://www.facebook.com/pg/Fichtelgebirgsverein/posts/


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2019)

Na das kommt davon wenn so a blöder bikehersteller den armen berg zum testberg macht


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2019)

Irgendwie war das ganze vorhersehbar...
Vor allem mit den vielen E-bikern die letzten Jahre


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Irgendwie war das ganze vorhersehbar...
> Vor allem mit den vielen E-bikern die letzten Jahre




Da kann ich doch gleich ein Bild dirket vorm Einstieg des Trails nachlegen.
Die stehen im übrigen vorm Einstieg, weil die dreifache Menge davon den Platz drüber belegt haben 










G.


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2019)

Dein Bild sagt alles! Find die ganzen E-s auf den Trails aber echt zum kotzen


 ...sind wir inzwischen schon so alt, dass wir sagen können "Früher war alles besser" ?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Dein Bild sagt alles! Find die ganzen E-s auf den Trails aber echt zum kotzen
> 
> 
> ...sind wir inzwischen schon so alt, dass wir sagen können "Früher war alles besser" ?



Ohne das ich jemanden verübeln will eines zu benutzen, ist ja erlaubt und legitim. Aber dennoch sehe ichs das auch so. Das Problem sind eher die Leute, die keine Mountainbiker waren oder sind.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Oktober 2019)

Warum sind das alles gleiche Räder? War das eine geführte Tour?

Ja, ich bin auch eurer Meinung. 
Aber trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass es keine Lösung sein wird, wenn wir mit den Finger auf die E-Bikes zeigen. Ich denke nach wie vor, dass man die Hersteller, Verkäufer, Verleiher und kommerziellen Guides (viel stärker) in die Pflicht nehmen muss.


----------



## franzam (27. Oktober 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Warum sind das alles gleiche Räder? War das eine geführte Tour?
> 
> Ja, ich bin auch eurer Meinung.
> Aber trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass es keine Lösung sein wird, wenn wir mit den Finger auf die E-Bikes zeigen. Ich denke nach wie vor, dass man die Hersteller, Verkäufer, Verleiher und kommerziellen Guides (viel stärker) in die Pflicht nehmen muss.


Es zeigt sich aber immer deutlicher, dass die Motorisierung zu  einer Überbeanspruchung der Wege, der Toleranz anderer Nutzer etc. führt. Dass das ganze noch von örtlichen Guides und Tourenanbietern gefördert wird, macht es wahrlich nicht besser. Klar kann man es auch verstehen- es wird ja Kohle damit generiert. Aber es wird auch viel dafür geopfert.
Ist allerdings wahrscheinlich auch dem Zeitgeist geschuldet. Es wird momentan bei uns für den Tourismus alles neu beschildert, idiotensicher ausgewiesen. Damit ja jeder überall hinfindet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch30 (22. Dezember 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Warum sind das alles gleiche Räder? War das eine geführte Tour?...


Das ist der Hausberg von CUBE-Bikes in Waldershof - mit Gipfelgastronomie - und Cube hat eine große Testbike-Flotte im Werk.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Dezember 2019)

Lässt sich das Verbot dann auf Cube zurück führen? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, wäre auch etwas zu einfach. 
Aber einen gewissen Anteil werden sie dazu beigetragen haben. Unterstützen sie dann zumindest lokale (legale) Projekte, Wegepflege oder dergleichen?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> ....... Unterstützen sie dann zumindest lokale (legale) Projekte, Wegepflege oder dergleichen?




????????????????
Ja, so in der Art wie Harvesterfahrer den Wald pflegen 


G.


----------



## don_viki (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebe Fichtelgebirgsfahrer!
Ich bräuchte mal Infos/ Einschätzungen zu einer Tour.
Ich würde gerne die Fichtelgebirgsberge Richtung Hof in eine Tour packen.
Ich komme aus Hof und bin dort öfters im Urlaub, lebe aber nicht mehr da.
Die Idee ist von Hof mit dem Zug nach Immenreuth (ziemlich gute Anbindung und einfach) und dann mit dem Enduro-MTB wieder zurück.
Soweit ich das einschätzen kann würde ich gerne folgende Berge mitnehmen:
Klausenberg, Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg, Rudolfstein (weil da auf Trailforks ein schwarzer Trail ist), gr. Waldstein, kl. Waldstein, gr. Kornberg, kl. Kornberg. Gerne so viel wie möglich über Singletrails und Wald.
Hat das schon mal wer gemacht? Auf z.B. Trailforks findet man ja vereinzelt Trails, und einige kenne ich noch "von früher". Aber hat jemand gute Ideen um diese zu verbinden? (Gerne auch nur etappenweise... irgendwie mogelt man sich ja dann immer durch).


----------



## M_Arc_O (23. Januar 2020)




----------



## N4rcotic (27. Januar 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da kann ich doch gleich ein Bild dirket vorm Einstieg des Trails nachlegen.
> Die stehen im übrigen vorm Einstieg, weil die dreifache Menge davon den Platz drüber belegt haben
> 
> 
> ...




So sieht es auf der Kösseine aber in der Regel NIEMALS aus. Ich bin im Jahr bestimmt 20x auf der Kösseine zu Fuß oder mit dem Bike und das Foto zeigt die Pressetage von Cube die ca. 14 Tage laufen um Redakteuren aus aller Welt die Chance zu geben die Bikes zu erfahren und zu testen und die Strecke eignet eben bestens dafür. Ob man mit E oder ohne E da hoch fährt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Ich fahre beides Bio und E aber wenn man mit dem E unterwegs ist gibt es halt doch öfters Leute die sich für was besseres halten. Aber mit ihrem armseligen verhalten genau das Gegenteil beweisen  

Und das Cube die schuld wegen der Sperrung des 80m Wegs über die Treppen hier bekommt ist sowas von lächerlich  . Es gibt denke ich doch auch vermehrt Bio-Biker die sich wiederum für was besseres halt und sich über alles stellen und so auftreten und ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer solche Abschnitte runterballern. Aber der E-Biker ist noch nicht lange dabei also ist er pauschal schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2020)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> So sieht es auf der Kösseine aber in der Regel NIEMALS aus. Ich bin im Jahr bestimmt 20x auf der Kösseine zu Fuß oder mit dem Bike und das Foto zeigt die Pressetage von Cube die ca. 14 Tage laufen um Redakteuren aus aller Welt die Chance zu geben die Bikes zu erfahren und zu testen und die Strecke eignet eben bestens dafür. Ob man mit E oder ohne E da hoch fährt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Ich fahre beides Bio und E aber wenn man mit dem E unterwegs ist gibt es halt doch öfters Leute die sich für was besseres halten. Aber mit ihrem armseligen verhalten genau das Gegenteil beweisen
> 
> Und das Cube die schuld wegen der Sperrung des 80m Wegs über die Treppen hier bekommt ist sowas von lächerlich  . Es gibt denke ich doch auch vermehrt Bio-Biker die sich wiederum für was besseres halt und sich über alles stellen und so auftreten und ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer solche Abschnitte runterballern. Aber der E-Biker ist noch nicht lange dabei also ist er pauschal schuld



20x...Anfänger...ich war teilweise über 100x im Jahr oben, inkl. Einkehr.

Wo hab ich  auch nur Ansatzweise irgendwas geschrieben das Cube daran Schuld ist oder überhaupt irgendwas von Cube 
Aber die Schäden nach den Händlertage sehe ich schon immer.  Also da müssen auf  jedenfall schoh solche Pfeifen unterwegs sein, dene sollte man  kein so  Ebike in die Hand geben.

G.


----------



## N4rcotic (27. Januar 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 20x...Anfänger...ich war teilweise über 100x im Jahr oben, inkl. Einkehr.
> 
> Wo hab ich  auch nur Ansatzweise irgendwas geschrieben das Cube daran Schuld ist oder überhaupt irgendwas von Cube
> Aber die Schäden nach den Händlertage sehe ich schon immer.  Also da müssen auf  jedenfall schoh solche Pfeifen unterwegs sein, dene sollte man  kein so  Ebike in die Hand geben.
> ...


Schwanzvergleiche sind nicht mein Ding sorr

Wenn du das nicht geschrieben hast, warum fühlst du dich dann angesprochen? Das war eher einem deiner Vorrednern gewidmet.
Aber so ein Bild einstellen das am Ende wieder anders interpretiert wird und für übertriebene Kommentare sorgt ist auch nicht gerade gut, um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen.

Der Text hier ist auch nicht an dich gerichtet nur zur Info:
In der Regel ist es nirgendwo im Fichtelgebirge zu voll oder maßlos überfahren. Weil auch immer geschrieben wird es wird immer schlimmer auf Radwegen oder im Wald. Da frage ich mich wo ihr unterwegs seid im FG? Man hat meist überall seine Ruhe. Was auch an der miserablen Vermarktung unserer Region für Touristen liegt.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2020)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleiche sind nicht mein Ding sorr
> 
> Wenn du das nicht geschrieben hast, warum fühlst du dich dann angesprochen?



Ähhm, weil du mich zitiert hast 

Und welche Beschwerden das Zünglein an der Waage, die für die 80m Wegsperrung dann ausschlaggebend waren, einfach beim Herrn Kreipe nachfragen. Der würde zwar gerne das ganze Fichtelgebirge sperren, aber es gab ja einen Grund warum er es hier durfte.

G.


----------



## M_Arc_O (24. April 2020)

Ein schöner Artikel zur Entwicklung am Kornberg (Bikepark & Naherholungszentrum) ist heute in der Frankenpost erschienen. 
Link


----------



## franzam (25. April 2020)

Ist schön Pro Biker geschrieben.
Für mich bräuchte es allerdings keine kommerzialisierung von einigen Bergen mit Lift und extra gebauten Strecken
Vll. fahre ich aber auch schon zu lange MTB


----------



## don_viki (25. April 2020)

Ich finde es schon gut, wenn es extra Strecken gibt. Die Biker die eben schnell usj fahren wollen können das dann auf den Strecken machen ohne (hoffentlich) Fussgänger in Gefahr zu bringen.
Wenn man dann auf den normalen Wanderwegen unterwegs ist dann muss man halt den Fussgängern den Vortritt lassen.
Warum man allerdings ein en Lift haben muss... naja ein bisschen der Infrastruktur dafür ist ja schon da. Hoffe allerdings das man evtl auch in den Bahnen eines Trailcenters denkt, wo es auch gute Wege zum hochfahren gibt für die die das wollen. (Gibt es ja schon, eigentlich). Damit wäre dann der "Bikepark" das ganze Jahr befahrbar.
Was mich in z.B. Schöneck gewundert hat als ich dort im Februar war, dass Strecken gesperrt sind sowohl mit Absperrband als auch mit Bäumen/ Holz. Klar kann da in einem Wintersturm mal ein Baum umkippen. Aber das waren meiner Meinung nach schon sehr viele.
Vielleicht kann man ja in ein paarJahren eine Bikepark Enduro tour von Schöneck, über Korneberg, Ochsenkopf uswbis an den Geisskopf fahren


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juni 2021)




----------



## N4rcotic (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


>


10.000 Besucher + 😂 von was Träumen die bitte?  Gegner gibts leider heute immer mehr früher hat man einfach gebaut und sich gefreut, dass sich in der Region was tut heute wird sich mit allen noch so lächerlichen Mitteln/Gründen gewehrt. Ich verfolge den Bau des „Bikeparks“ schon länger und beim
Lesen der Berichte in Frankenpost und Co, weiß man nicht ob man Lachen oder Weinen soll.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Juni 2021)

Ok, also Fressbude + Zufahrtsstraße waren naturschutzfachlich unbedenklich, aber die MTB-Trails an sich sind jetzt pöse? Würde wieder mal passen


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

Apropo, den regionalen Fahrradfahren und Mountainbikern, die der Herr im Video anspricht, dene soll im übriegen dann das Fahren verboten werden...so der offizielle Plan.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Apropo, den regionalen Fahrradfahren und Mountainbikern, die der Herr im Video anspricht, dene soll im übriegen dann das Fahren verboten werden...so der offizielle Plan.
> 
> G.



Weiß davon die DIMB auch schon? Oder muss es erst soweit kommen, dass man dagegen klagen kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

__





						Baugenehmigungsverfahren zur Errichtung eines interaktiven Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours am Großen Kornberg - UVP
					

Die Trefferliste enthält alle Ergebnisse, die mit Ihrer Suchanfrage übereinstimmen. Dazu zählen Verweise auf Webseiten, Messdaten, Karten oder Metadaten.




					www.uvp-verbund.de
				




Da kann man sich u. a. die Vorentwürfe zu den Allgemeinverfügungen der Landkreise Hof und Wunsiedel ansehen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


>


Der Bagger kommt bestimmt nur symbolisch in dem Bericht zum tragen.

Konnte nichts dergleichen entdecken letzte Woche.

Zudem gibts schon ausgewiesene MTB Strecken amKornberg als ist das ja nichts Neues. Neu wäre wenn man ez Hinz und Kunz dort hoch shuttlet via Lift. Dann werden es logischerweise mehr werden die dort fahren. 









Dafür aber einige dieser Schilder quer verteilt durch die Fichtel Mountains


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2021)

Wie erfährt man von diesen Schildern bei der Planung einer Tour? Wäre ja doof, wenn man erst vor Ort feststellt, dass man da nicht fahren darf. Hab bisher bei unseren Touren noch keine derartigen Schilder gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie erfährt man von diesen Schildern bei der Planung einer Tour? Wäre ja doof, wenn man erst vor Ort feststellt, dass man da nicht fahren darf. Hab bisher bei unseren Touren noch keine derartigen Schilder gesehen.


Indem man fährt und sie dann findet. Geodaten habe ich keine dazu.
Rund um Kösseine sind 3 davon...

Eins davon kann ich auch noch vetstehen und akzeptieren den Rest aber eher nicht


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2021)

Kösseine waren wir vor 2 Jahren das letzte mal, da hab ich noch kein Schild gesehen. Schade, dass es immer mehr werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

Ob man beim Forstbetrieb den Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 NayNatSchG nicht nur kennt, sondern auch verstanden hat?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ob man beim Forstbetrieb den Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 NayNatSchG nicht nur kennt, sondern auch verstanden hat?


🤷‍♂️


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Weiß davon die DIMB auch schon? Oder muss es erst soweit kommen, dass man dagegen klagen kann?




Ob sies offiziell weiß, weiß ich nicht...wenns bei der DIMB offiziell und unoffiziell überhaupt gibt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob sies offiziell weiß, weiß ich nicht...wenns bei der DIMB offiziell und unoffiziell überhaupt gibt


Schau mal in meine Signatur ;-)


----------



## scratch_a (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ob man beim Forstbetrieb den Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3 NayNatSchG nicht nur kennt, sondern auch verstanden hat?



Also sind die Schilder nicht rechtens? Seid ihr da aktiv dran oder muss das von einem Mitglied aus losgetreten werden, wenn einer angezeigt wird?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

Die ersten solchen Schilder hat man recht stolz schon vor ziemlich genau zehn Jahren im Fichtelgebirge aufgehängt und dabei die Rechtswidrigkeit in Zeitungsartikeln selbst bereits eingeräumt - und jetzt probieren sie es anscheinend schon wieder...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Juni 2021)

Zum Beispiel:


> 3. Nur die ausgewiesene Strecke befahren! *Im eigenen Interesse, denn Fahren abseits von Wegen und auf nicht geeigneten Pfaden (schmale Wanderwege) ist gesetzlich verboten und kann mit Bußgeld belegt werden.* Das Befahren der sonstigen Wanderwege ist strikt untersagt!



Quelle:








						Mountainbike Strecken: Mountainbike Singletrail Freeride Ochsenkopf
					

Streckenbeschreibung  Die Freeride Strecke ist rund 2,3 km lang und führt von der Bergstation auf 1012 m Höhe über ca. 250 m Höhendifferenz...




					www.fichtelgebirge.net


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Schau mal in meine Signatur ;-)



Also heißt ihr wißt, das wenn der Bikepark kommt, dann „müssen“ alle andere Wege fürs Fahrrad gesperrt werden, sprich Hauptsächlich der N-Weg. Der ansich genau garnichts mit dem Bikepark zu tun hat. Weils ja so im Konzept steht.
Und wie ist dann euer Plan rechtzeitig was dagegen vorzugehen. Alle Beteiligten an dem Projekt haben da ja keinen Einfluß drauf.

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

Ich antworte da mal mit einem entschiedenen "Ja", das mit der DIMB IG Oberfranken und anderen lokal organisierten Mountainbikern abgestimmt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich antworte da mal mit einem entschiedenen "Ja", das mit der DIMB IG Oberfranken und anderen lokal organisierten Mountainbikern abgestimmt ist.



Entweder ich versteh die Antwort nicht oder seid ihr damit einverstanden das der Kornberg komplett für Mountainbiker und Tourenfahrer gesperrt wird und nur noch Bikeparkesucher fahren dürfen?

G.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

Zum ersten Satzteil: Ja.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zum ersten Satzteil: Ja.




Gut dann versteh ich die Antwort nicht. Aber wie auch immer, es heißt auf jedenfall es wird vor Gericht ausgetragen.

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zum ersten Satzteil: Ja.


Heisst ihr seid damit einverstanden das jene die keinen Bock auf Park haben in die Röhre gucken? 

Oder wie jetzt?


----------



## SuShu (21. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie erfährt man von diesen Schildern bei der Planung einer Tour? Wäre ja doof, wenn man erst vor Ort feststellt, dass man da nicht fahren darf. Hab bisher bei unseren Touren noch keine derartigen Schilder gesehen.


Beim Oberpfalzturm gibt es inzwischen auch welche.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Heisst ihr seid damit einverstanden das jene die keinen Bock auf Park haben in die Röhre gucken?


Es besteht Einigkeit, dass das keine Option ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es besteht Einigkeit, dass das keine Option ist.



Jetzt muß ich dich aber aus deiner Welt rausholen. Es besteht in der Sache keine Einigkeit.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2021)

SuShu schrieb:


> Beim Oberpfalzturm gibt es inzwischen auch welche.



Wie, beim Turm? Oder meinst du die am Naturlehrpfad?

G.


----------



## N4rcotic (21. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Weiß davon die DIMB auch schon? Oder muss es erst soweit kommen, dass man dagegen klagen kann?


Die werden wahrscheinlich genauso viel darüber wissen wie über die Sperrung im Steinwald -> Waldhaustrail


Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Indem man fährt und sie dann findet. Geodaten habe ich keine dazu.
> Rund um Kösseine sind 3 davon...
> 
> Eins davon kann ich auch noch vetstehen und akzeptieren den Rest aber eher nicht


Kenne nur eins die Treppen runter von der Kösseine aus. war vorhin erst da oben wieder unterwegs. Wo sind die anderen 2?


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juni 2021)

Was den Bikepark Kornberg angeht, ist die DIMB IG Ofr. nicht mit den Sperrungen einverstanden, welche als Ausfluss des betreffenden Umweltverträglichkeitsgutachtens in eine Verordnung gegossen werden soll. Hier ist die IG engagiert, eine verträgliche Lösung zu erreichen. Ob ggf.eskaliert werden sollte, steht derzeit  noch lange nicht fest.

Was die Sperrungen am Naturlehrpfad nach Pfaben angeht, war die IG nicht in Gespräche einbezogen, hat mittlerweile den Dialog aufgenommen, ihr "politisches Netzwerk" bemüht, um diese Sperrungen einer kritischen Betrachtung zu unterziehen, ob diese tatsächlich notwendig und rechtlich haltbar sind.

Die Sperrung des kurzen Stückes am Kösseine-Gipfel ist rechtlich betrachtet nicht in Ordnung, da solche Sperrungen nicht aus dem BayNatSchG ableitbar sind, sondern nur strassenverkehrsrechtlich verfügbar sind. Die IG hat jedoch entschieden, um des Friedens willen, diese Sperre hinzunehmen, weil sie inhaltlich nachvollziehbar ist (völlig unübersichtlcher Trail höherer Schwierigkeit, bei dessen befahren die Sicherheit von aufsteigenden Wanderen gefährdet würde, wenn der Trail dabei nicht durch Streckenposten abgesichert wird). Im Übrigen ist dieses kurze Stück zwar fahrtechnisch hochinteressant, von seiner Länge her aber unbedeutend für die Kösseine-Abfahrt und kann auf dem Forstweg (200m) umfahren werden. Weitere Spoerrungen an der Kösseine sind der IG derzeit nicht bekannt (was nichts heissen muss).

LeFritzz
Sprecher DIMB IG Oberfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (21. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie, beim Turm? Oder meinst du die am Naturlehrpfad?
> 
> G.


Genau die meine ich.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (22. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es besteht Einigkeit, dass das keine Option ist.


Bei wem besteht diese Einigkeit?
Wenn es eine Einigkeit aller Beteiligten gäbe, gäbe es keine Diskussionen darüber. 
😊


----------



## franzam (22. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die ersten solchen Schilder hat man recht stolz schon vor ziemlich genau zehn Jahren im Fichtelgebirge aufgehängt .. ...jetzt probieren sie es anscheinend schon wieder...


Muss ich Dir widersprechen. Die ersten Schilder standen so vor ca.  20 Jahren zwischen Schneeberg und Nußhardt. Wurden aber vermutlich dank einigen einsichtigen Biologen/ Gutachtern bald wieder entfernt


----------



## franzam (22. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Was den Bikepark Kornberg angeht, ist die DIMB IG Ofr. nicht mit den Sperrungen einverstanden, welche als Ausfluss des betreffenden Umweltverträglichkeitsgutachtens in eine Verordnung gegossen werden soll. Hier ist die IG engagiert, eine verträgliche Lösung zu erreichen. Ob ggf.eskaliert werden sollte, steht derzeit  noch lange nicht fest.
> 
> Was die Sperrungen am Naturlehrpfad nach Pfaben angeht, war die IG nicht in Gespräche einbezogen, hat mittlerweile den Dialog aufgenommen, ihr "politisches Netzwerk" bemüht, um diese Sperrungen einer kritischen Betrachtung zu unterziehen, ob diese tatsächlich notwendig und rechtlich haltbar sind.
> 
> ...


Deswegen gibt es jetzt auch eine IG Stoapfalz, die mit verschiedenen politischen Entscheidern im Gespräch ist.


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2021)

Ich erinnere mich noch an diese Pressemitteilung und einige Zeitungsartikel (mit Schuldeingeständnis bzw. Selbstanzeige zu Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 BayNatSchG):








						Sicherheit für Mountainbiker und Wanderer am Ochsenkopf
					






					www.baysf.de


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an diese Pressemitteilung und einige Zeitungsartikel (mit Schuldeingeständnis bzw. Selbstanzeige zu Art. 57 Abs. 2 Nr. 5 BayNatSchG):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann hat man eine Harvesterautobahn aus dem oberen Teil des Wanderwegs gebackert.

G.


----------



## franzam (22. Juni 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann hat man eine Harvesterautobahn aus dem oberen Teil des Wanderwegs gebackert.
> 
> G.


War damals am Schneberg / Nußhardt oben genauso. Da haben sie die Verbotsschilder für Radler aufgestellt und ein paar 100 Meter unterhalb hat ein großer Kettenbagger die Felsen zur Seite geräumt, damit der Königstiger oder andere Harvester und Rückezüge dann schön arbeiten konnten


----------



## KUBIKUS (22. Juni 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> War damals am Schneberg / Nußhardt oben genauso. Da haben sie die Verbotsschilder für Radler aufgestellt und ein paar 100 Meter unterhalb hat ein großer Kettenbagger die Felsen zur Seite geräumt, damit der Königstiger oder andere Harvester und Rückezüge dann schön arbeiten konnten


Im Prinzip so wie hier am Großen Kornberg im Winter. Da waren große Geräte/Maschinen unterwegs und einige gar breite Wege waren fast gar nicht mehr befahrbar. Aber wehe eine MTBer fährt mal einen schmalen Weg wo entlang. Die unfreundlichen Blicke mancher Wanderer sind leider dann ebenfalls dabei.
Mit dem MTB durch schmale Wege zu fahren macht schon fast gar keinen Spaß mehr, es sei denn, man trifft nette und verständnisvolle Fußgänger/Wanderer oder niemanden.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Juni 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Im Prinzip so wie hier am Großen Kornberg im Winter. Da waren große Geräte/Maschinen unterwegs und einige gar breite Wege waren fast gar nicht mehr befahrbar. Aber wehe eine MTBer fährt mal einen schmalen Weg wo entlang. Die unfreundlichen Blicke mancher Wanderer sind leider dann ebenfalls dabei.
> Mit dem MTB durch schmale Wege zu fahren macht schon fast gar keinen Spaß mehr, es sei denn, man trifft nette und verständnisvolle Fußgänger/Wanderer oder niemanden.


Hakuna matata (ja, ich konnte dein Kanji im footer durchaus entziffern, Kubikus) bedeutet doch "alles in Ordnung".

Solange man den Wald hauptsächlich unter Bewirtschaftungsinteressen betrachtet (und das muss der Forst aufgrund Regierungsauftrag tun) ist das mit den Harvestern eben "in Ordnung". Und solange der Engel Aloisius nicht den göttlichen Ratschluss überbringt, wird sich an der bayrischen Staatsregierung nicht viel ändern.

Fußgänger treffe ich im Fichtelgebirge nur von der freundlichsten Sorte.

Also: Einfach weiter biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Hakuna matata (ja, ich konnte dein Kanji im footer durchaus entziffern, Kubikus) bedeutet doch "alles in Ordnung".


 Deinen Text im footer konnte ich auch lesen. 


LeFritzz schrieb:


> Fußgänger treffe ich im Fichtelgebirge nur von der freundlichsten Sorte.
> 
> Also: Einfach weiter biken.


Die unfreundlichen Fußgänger sind natürlich in der Unterzahl, da ich erst seit kurzer Zeit (ca. 7 Monaten, nach Umzug und vorher selten) hier im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs bin, ist für ein Fazit eh viel zu früh. 

In jedem Fall so weiter machen wie gehabt. Es gibt noch viel zu entdecken und die Natur lasse ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. Juni 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Fußgänger treffe ich im Fichtelgebirge nur von der freundlichsten Sorte.
> 
> Also: Einfach weiter biken.


Schlechter Rat denn ich habe am gr. Rachel Richtung Lusen auch nur freundliche Wanderer getroffen.

Der Mann vom Nationalpark bayr. Wald hingegen fand das garnicht gut und hat meine Personalien notiert und eine mündl. Verwarnung ausgesprochen. Er meinte das wäre zwar keine Straftat aber eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Dort ist das Radfahren nämlich überall verboten ausser dort wo es ausdrücklich durch explizite Beschilderung erlaubt ist. Ansonsten ist tragen und schieben ok, aber nicht fahren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Juni 2021)

Weis zwar nicht was das mit dem Fichtel zu tun hat, aber im Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald soll man halt nicht Radl fahren. Das weiß doch jeder. Eigentlich. Unnötig.


----------



## KUBIKUS (23. Juni 2021)

In der Frankenpost ist zu dem Projekt am "Großen Kornberg" ein aktueller Artikel veröffentlich worden...








						Initiative „Ruhe für den Kornberg“: Bikepark-Gegner bekräftigen Kritik für Millionen-Projekt - Frankenpost
					

Bei einem Treffen spricht Udo Benker-Wienands von einer Verteuerung von 50 Prozent für den Bikepark. Die Mitglieder bemängeln, dass es keinen öffentlichen Erörterungstermin gibt.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> War damals am Schneberg / Nußhardt oben genauso. Da haben sie die Verbotsschilder für Radler aufgestellt und ein paar 100 Meter unterhalb hat ein großer Kettenbagger die Felsen zur Seite geräumt, damit der Königstiger oder andere Harvester und Rückezüge dann schön arbeiten konnten



Ist des schoh wieder 20 Jahre her. Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie die Schneisen neu waren. Man sagt damals ja auch das die gut fürn Luchs oder Auerhuhn sind, weil die schaun gerne mal aus dem Wald links und rechts raus 

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. Juni 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Weis zwar nicht was das mit dem Fichtel zu tun hat, aber im Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald soll man halt nicht Radl fahren. Das weiß doch jeder. Eigentlich. Unnötig.


Das Aussagen wie "fahrt weiter" trotz verbotsschilder nicht die Lösung sein kann.

Auf der einen Seite soll man das Fahrverbot akzeptieren und auf der anderen nicht.

Fichtel hat sich ja schon mal als Nationalpark beworben.








						Keine Chance für einen Nationalpark - Nordbayerischer Kurier
					

Die Staatsregierung will einen dritten Nationalpark für Bayern. Nach dem Bayerischen Wald und Berchtesgaden soll der neue am besten in Franken liegen. Das Fichtelgebirge würde alle Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Und hat doch keine Chance.




					www.kurier.de
				




Was damals nichts wurde heisst nicht das es aus der Welt geschaffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (23. Juni 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Fichtel hat sich ja schon mal als Nationalpark beworben.
> 
> ...


nene, Nationalpark ist hier nicht mehr. Dafür sind die Flächen zu kleingliedrig und es wurde schon viel zuviel in (tw. unnötige) Infrastrukturprojekte gesteckt


----------



## Deleted 589869 (23. Juni 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> nene, Nationalpark ist hier nicht mehr. Dafür sind die Flächen zu kleingliedrig und es wurde schon viel zuviel in (tw. unnötige) Infrastrukturprojekte gesteckt


Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr 😊


----------



## Deleted 589869 (31. Juli 2021)

Mountainbike, Wandern, Natur - miteinander?
					

Mountainbiker zerstören angeblich Wege, verscheuchen Wild, gefährden Wanderer. Was ist dran an diesen Vorwürfen? Darüber diskutierte Mathias Marschner von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e. V. mit Vertretern diverser Institutionen in BR24live.




					www.br.de


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Wenigstens eine erfreulich Nachricht:

Wir sind über die Planungsphase hinaus und werden demnächst mit dem Streckenbau beginnen. Leider waren die Veröffentlichungen im Netz und in der Presse etwas unklar, bzw. voreilig. *Ihr müsst euch also noch etwas gedulden*. 
Unten ein Bild mit dem ungefähren geplanten Verlauf der Strecke:



Da möchte ich mich hiermit auch gleich beim Bürgermeister Johannes Reger für sein Engagement, bei Förster Carsten Klöble für die viele Arbeit die er sich gemacht hat, bei der UNB für die schnelle Bearbeitung und nicht zuletzt bei den Mitgliedern der DIMB IG Stoapfalz für ihre Hilfe bedanken


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. August 2021)

und dann liest das vom Kornberg...









						Fichtelgebirgsverein klagt gegen Mountainbike-Zentrum
					

Der Fichtelgebirgsverein wird gegen das umstrittene Mountainbike-Zentrum am Kornberg, das sich bereits im Bau befindet, gerichtlich vorgehen. Der Verein sieht die Belange von Naturschutz und Wanderern übergangen.




					www.br.de


----------



## N4rcotic (5. August 2021)

Was unerfreuliches hinterher…










						Fichtelgebirgsverein klagt gegen Mountainbike-Zentrum
					

Der Fichtelgebirgsverein wird gegen das umstrittene Mountainbike-Zentrum am Kornberg, das sich bereits im Bau befindet, gerichtlich vorgehen. Der Verein sieht die Belange von Naturschutz und Wanderern übergangen.




					www.br.de


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Es könnte so einfach sein....
.
..die Frage ist natürlich trotzdem, ob es überall einen Bikepark braucht


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Bewirtung schon zu Weihnachten?: Pächter für neues Kornberghaus gesucht - Frankenpost
					

Der Zweckverband schreibt die Bewirtung aus. Von Anfang September an sollen die Trails gebaut werden. Jüngste Vorwürfe der Naturschützer weisen die Planer zurück.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## N4rcotic (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es könnte so einfach sein....
> .
> ..die Frage ist natürlich trotzdem, ob es überall einen Bikepark braucht


Wenn man kaum mehr genutztes Areal hat weil im Winter z.B kein Betrieb mehr ist man aber mit geringen Aufwand einen Bikepark anlegen kann und das vorhandene Wegenetz nutzen kann warum nicht? Aber heute ist man ja gegen alles und jeden nur die Politik wird anstandslos akzeptiert egal was die da oben sagen.  😂


----------



## N4rcotic (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine erfreulich Nachricht:
> 
> Wir sind über die Planungsphase hinaus und werden demnächst mit dem Streckenbau beginnen. Leider waren die Veröffentlichungen im Netz und in der Presse etwas unklar, bzw. voreilig. *Ihr müsst euch also noch etwas gedulden*.
> Unten ein Bild mit dem ungefähren geplanten Verlauf der Strecke:Anhang anzeigen 1317967
> ...


Der DIMB ist um ein Mitglied reicher 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2021)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Der DIMB ist um ein Mitglied reicher 👍🏻


Bist Du Stoapfälzer oder Oberfranke?


----------



## N4rcotic (5. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Bist Du Stoapfälzer oder Oberfranke?


Hmmm bin beides 😂 komme aus Marktredwitz und wohne aber in Waldershof. Fahr ich nach links geht’s in den Steinwald, fahr ich nach rechts geht’s ins Fichtelgebirge


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Hmmm bin beides 😂 komme aus Marktredwitz und wohne aber in Waldershof. Fahr ich nach links geht’s in den Steinwald, fahr ich nach rechts geht’s ins Fichtelgebirge


oje, ein Grenzgänger  Gehört der jetzt zur IG Oberfranken oder zur IG Stoapfalz?


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> oje, ein Grenzgänger  Gehört der jetzt zur IG Oberfranken oder zur IG Stoapfalz?


Cubetown liegt in der Oberpfalz.
Für die IG-Zugehörigkeit ist der Wohnort ausschlaggebend.


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Cubetown liegt in der Oberpfalz.
> Für die IG-Zugehörigkeit ist der Wohnort ausschlaggebend.


 das mach mer ganz einfach. Da wo wer gebraucht wird, darf er mitarbeiten...
@N4rcotic:  einverstanden?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es könnte so einfach sein....
> .
> ..die Frage ist natürlich trotzdem, ob es überall einen Bikepark braucht


Wenn das dabei rauskommt, ein ganz klares NEIN! 



> Als Ausgleich für den Naturschutz sind in anderen Bereichen rund um den Kornberg vom 1. Februar bis 15. Juli Betretungsverbote abseits der Wege vorgesehen. Hunde müssen an die Leine genommen werden. Auch manche Radwege dürfen in diesen abgelegeneren Gebieten künftig nicht mehr ganzjährig befahren werden.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. August 2021)

Und was ist eigentlich damit?




__





						KornbergTrailNetz – Mountainbiken am Kornberg
					






					www.figera.de
				




Geht das dann auch den Bach runter?


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Wenn das dabei rauskommt, ein ganz klares NEIN!


Das droht am Fahrenberg vll. auch


----------



## Deleted 589869 (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Das droht am Fahrenberg vll. auch


Das scheint Gang und Gäbe zu sein. Ist rund um den Oko ja auch. Da gäbe es auch interessantere Wegerl ab derf ma ja ned fahren. 
Jedes mal andere Nutzergruppen welche nicht am Bikepark Strecken interessiert sind ausschließen macht die Regionen total unattraktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. August 2021)

bei uns in Treuchtlingen (Bikepark Heumöderntal) läuft die Diskussion leider auch immer mehr in die Richtung: Park oder gar nicht. Bis jetzt ist alles noch ganz locker, aber die kritischen Stimmen mehren sich und wollen uns alle im Park zusammendrängen. Nicht meine Welt, obwohl ich auch mal gerne Park fahre.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Und was ist eigentlich damit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deren Trailnetz bildet die Basis der nach der Allgemeinverfügung für Radfahrer als nutzbar verbliebenen Wege.
Da kann man sich überlegen, ob es wirklich schlau ist an Mountainbike-Konzepten mitzuwirken ...

Eine Überlegung, die im Nachhinein immer mehr Mountainibiker anstellen werden.


----------



## N4rcotic (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> das mach mer ganz einfach. Da wo wer gebraucht wird, darf er mitarbeiten...
> @N4rcotic:  einverstanden?


Abgeneigt aktiv mitzuwirken bin ich nicht 😉 kommt halt darauf an welche Aufgaben hier einen erwarten.
Aber zählt nicht der Steinwald auch mit zum Fichtelgebirge oder zum Teil? 😜 
Von der Gewichtung bin ich zu 70% im Fichtelgebirge (Kösseine, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf) unterwegs und die restlichen 30% im Steinwald 😎

Seit der Schließung des Pfads zum Waldhaus war ich bisher auch nicht mehr im Steinwald unterwegs.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. August 2021)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Abgeneigt aktiv mitzuwirken bin ich nicht 😉 kommt halt darauf an welche Aufgaben hier einen erwarten.
> Aber zählt nicht der Steinwald auch mit zum Fichtelgebirge oder zum Teil? 😜
> Von der Gewichtung bin ich zu 70% im Fichtelgebirge (Kösseine, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf) unterwegs und die restlichen 30% im Steinwald 😎
> 
> Seit der Schließung des Pfads zum Waldhaus war ich bisher auch nicht mehr im Steinwald unterwegs.


Die IG Stoapfalz hat sich grade erst gegründet und ist sehr engagiert wg. Pfad am Waldhaus.
Bring Dich dort ein.
In Ofr. sind wir gut aufgestellt, weil schon länger als IG konstituiert.


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Deren Trailnetz bildet die Basis der nach der Allgemeinverfügung für Radfahrer als nutzbar verbliebenen Wege.
> Da kann man sich überlegen, ob es wirklich schlau ist an Mountainbike-Konzepten mitzuwirken ...
> 
> Eine Überlegung, die im Nachhinein immer mehr Mountainibiker anstellen werden.


Aber den "professionellen" Konzeptplanern alleine das Feld überlassen ist vll. auch nicht zielführend...


----------



## KUBIKUS (5. August 2021)

Ich bin auf die Entwicklung hier am Großen Kornberg (wohne ca. 5 km entfernt) gespannt und hoffe, dass trotz der gestiegenen Anzahl an MTBern, wovon ich ausgehe, es nicht zu einem negativen Gesamtbild bei den Wanderern kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (6. August 2021)

Wenn man sich mal die Studie vom DAV ansieht stellt man fest der klassische Bikepark Nutzer gehört prozentual einer Minderheit an. 

Ob es Sinn macht 2 Parks zu haben die gerade mal 30 km auseinander liegen dafür aber das drum herum an Wegenetz für die Mehrheit an Radfahrern wegfällt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## N4rcotic (6. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Studie vom DAV ansieht stellt man fest der klassische Bikepark Nutzer gehört prozentual einer Minderheit an.
> 
> Ob es Sinn macht 2 Parks zu haben die gerade mal 30 km auseinander liegen dafür aber das drum herum an Wegenetz für die Mehrheit an Radfahrern wegfällt wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Nur darf man auch nicht beide Parks vergleichen. Der eine am Ochsenkopf ist eher für hartes Geballer während am Kornberg der Fokus auf Flowtrails liegt. Eine Mischung aus beiden in einem Park wäre auch geil aber man ist schließlich nicht in Sölden und Co…


----------



## Deleted 589869 (6. August 2021)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Der eine am Ochsenkopf ist eher für hartes Geballer


Jene die ich kenne finden den Oko eher langweilig, die fahren immer nach Klinovec. 
Obwohl der Oko von uns aus ein Katzensprung wäre


----------



## Deleted 589869 (13. August 2021)

Weiter gehts mit Klagen 








						Bike-Park am Großen Kornberg: Klagen häufen sich
					

Der Widerstand gegen den geplanten Mountainbike-Park am Großen Kornberg wächst. Gut eine Woche nach der Klage des Fichtelgebirgsvereins will auch der LBV gerichtlich gegen das Projekt vorgehen. Eine dritte Klage ist bereits vorbereitet.




					www.br.de


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit Klagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum FGV: Die beharken sich gerade intern. Während Schreier und Nürnberger die Scharfmacher sind, welche im Gespräch mit dem LRA auf Sperrung des Nordwegs beharren, sagt Lorke, die Darstellung im BR sei sachlich unrichtig gewesen und mit ihm auch nicht abgestimmt. Der FGV will ja nicht gegen die Baugenehmigung klagen, sondern gegen die Allgemeinverfügung mit den Sperrungen. Warum der FGV noch mit dem LRA redet, wenn er doch zur Klage entschlossen ist, wäre eine andere Frage. Sollte der Grund sein, dass man beim FGV eingesehen hat, dass eine Klage gegen die Allgemeinverfügung mit der Begründung, es fehle dort eine Wegsperrung, als unzulässig abgewiesen werden wird?

Die Argumente des LBV sind sachlich absolut unrichtig. Es liegen weder die behaupteten Verfahrensfehler vor noch wurde irgend ein Artenschutz nicht berücksichtigt. Dass dem LBV das UVG nicht genehm ist, könnte er ja durch ein Gegengutachten mal überprüfen lassen. Da wird aber wohl eben auch nichts anderes rauskommen. Dieser LBV ist eine ebenso lächerliche Veranstaltung wie die DUH.

Die "Initiative Ruhe für den Kornberg" ist ein verschwindend kleine Gruppe, die nicht rechtsfähig und damit nicht klageberechtigt ist. Jetzt suchen sie eine "Strohmann" für die Klage.

Die Klagefrist läuft übrigens heute um 24:00 Uhr MEST aus.


----------



## Felger (13. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Klagefrist läuft übrigens heute um 24:00 Uhr MEST aus.


dann sind wir ja mal gespannt ob den Tönen Taten folgen


----------



## littledevil (13. August 2021)

Ich denke die werden auch schon ein paar Austritte bemerkt haben in ihrem Verein.. sind ja auch nicht alle Ortsvereine für die Klage bzw überhaupt gefragt worden.


----------



## N4rcotic (13. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Zum FGV: Die beharken sich gerade intern. Während Schreier und Nürnberger die Scharfmacher sind, welche im Gespräch mit dem LRA auf Sperrung des Nordwegs beharren, sagt Lorke, die Darstellung im BR sei sachlich unrichtig gewesen und mit ihm auch nicht abgestimmt. Der FGV will ja nicht gegen die Baugenehmigung klagen, sondern gegen die Allgemeinverfügung mit den Sperrungen. Warum der FGV noch mit dem LRA redet, wenn er doch zur Klage entschlossen ist, wäre eine andere Frage. Sollte der Grund sein, dass man beim FGV eingesehen hat, dass eine Klage gegen die Allgemeinverfügung mit der Begründung, es fehle dort eine Wegsperrung, als unzulässig abgewiesen werden wird?
> 
> Die Argumente des LBV sind sachlich absolut unrichtig. Es liegen weder die behaupteten Verfahrensfehler vor noch wurde irgend ein Artenschutz nicht berücksichtigt. Dass dem LBV das UBG nicht genehm ist, könnte er ja durch ein Gegengutachten mal überprüfen lassen. Da wird aber wohl eben auch nichts anderes rauskommen. Dieser LBV ist eine ebenso lächerlich Veranstaltung wie die DUH.
> 
> ...


Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und das der FGV das Projekt unterstützt für die Biker lässt auch viele Zweifel offen. Aber so kenne ich meine Region „der alten“ die jeglichen Fortschritt ablehnen….


----------



## LB Jörg (13. August 2021)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und das der FGV das Projekt unterstützt für die Biker lässt auch viele Zweifel offen. Aber so kenne ich meine Region „der alten“ die jeglichen Fortschritt ablehnen….



Meinen Kommentar zu dem Satz das ie den Bikepark unterstützen haben sie schon unterdrückt auf FB 
Dabei war meine Meinung das sie das Projekt noch nie unterstützt haben absolut sachlich.

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meinen Kommentar zu dem Satz das ie den Bikepark unterstützen haben sie schon unterdrückt auf FB
> Dabei war meine Meinung das sie das Projekt noch nie unterstützt haben absolut sachlich.
> 
> G.


Bitte den link dazu hier einstellen.

Es ist wichtig, dass wir denen soviel Dampf wie möglich machen.
Die sind nämlich untereinander sehr uneins.
Da sind drei "Hardliner", angeführt vom Lampenputzer Nürnberger, der seinen Wahlkampf damit befördern möchte. Andere Funktionsträger im FGV schütteln dagegen den Kopf, was da abläuft. Einer schrieb mir: "BR Darstellung ist sachlich unrichtig und mit mir gar nicht abgestimmt worden." Im  Gespräch mit LRA etc. haben sie den dann zurückgepfiffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (13. August 2021)

Weiter gehts... 








						Großer Kornberg: Zweckverband trifft sich mit Naturschützern
					

Der Druck scheint zu wirken. Nachdem der Fichtelgebirgsverein und zuletzt auch der Landesbund für Vogelschutz angekündigt haben, gegen den geplanten  …




					www.euroherz.de


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2021)

"FREIHEIT ist die Freiheit der Andersdenken." (Rosa Luxemburg)
"Freiheit, des hoast ka Angst hom, vor nix und neamand." ("Der Willy", Konstantin Wecker)
Freiheit, das heißt für uns, jeden Weg zu befahren, der dafür geeignet ist.
Geeignet ist ein Weg, wenn er sich befahren lässt. Ungeeignete Wege kann man gar nicht befahren. Das haben uns die Gerichte bescheinigt.
Diese Freiheit wird uns streitig gemacht, vom Forst, von den Jägern, den Grundbesitzern, von der unseligen VwV, von Naturschützern und vom FGV u.a.
Wir lassen uns die FREIHEIT nicht nehmen, von nichts und niemandem.


----------



## franzam (13. August 2021)

_Vive la révolution! _


----------



## franzam (13. August 2021)

Wir schauen mal, dass wir im Steinwald unsere kleine Sache so hinbringen, dass man es als Vorzeigeprojekt nehmen kann. Damit man auch mal was positives zwischendurch hört...


----------



## LeFritzz (13. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> _Vive la révolution! _


Danke.
Das passt zum heutigen Geburtstag von Karl Liebknecht.


----------



## Darth Happy (13. August 2021)

Warum musste ich nur grad an die "FREIHEEEEIT!!!"-Ansprache aus Braveheart denken


----------



## KUBIKUS (13. August 2021)

Fändet ihr es wirkliche schlimm, wenn der Bikepark nicht realisiert werden würde?
Also für mich würde sich nichts ändern...


----------



## franzam (14. August 2021)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Fändet ihr es wirkliche schlimm, wenn der Bikepark nicht realisiert werden würde?
> Also für mich würde sich nichts ändern...


Mir wäre es auch wurscht. Aber jetzt zu klagen, nachdem das meiste an Infrastruktur schon steht, finde ich auch deppert


----------



## LB Jörg (14. August 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Bitte den link dazu hier einstellen.
> 
> 
> .




War nur der wo du auch gerade recht aktiv schreibst. Habe ihren Satz, das sie seit 2019 den Bikepark unterstützen, kommentiert. Absolut nichts schlimmes, war wohl weils gleich am Anfang war und es sollte wohl net gleich negativ losgehen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 589869 (14. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> _Vive la révolution! _


Nach dem Motto
"ein bisschen Anarchie schadet einer Demokratie nie"?
😃


----------



## Deleted 589869 (25. August 2021)

Weiter gehts... 😊








						Neues Kornberghaus: Landräte wollen Ausgleich mit Gegnern - Frankenpost
					

Das Kornberghaus ist fast fertig, nun soll der Bau des Mountainbike-Parks beginnen. Die Verantwortlichen des Zweckverbandes sind mit den Naturschützern im Dialog.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## KUBIKUS (25. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Weiter gehts... 😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der nachfolgende Auszug liest sich mMn etwas zu einseitig. Auch wenn ich verstehe, dass der Fichtelgebirgsverein mehr für Wanderwege plädiert, zeigt es doch, dass sie letztlich auch nicht bereit sind zu teilen.. 


> Inhalt der Gespräche waren die Arnika-Bestände, die bauliche Umsetzung des Zauberteppichs sowie die künftige Nutzung des Nordwegs als Teil des zertifizierten Fränkischen Gebirgswegs. Wie berichtet, will der Fichtelgebirgsverein, dass den Wanderweg nur Fußgänger benutzen dürfen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2021)

Es werden halt immernoch völlig verschieden Dinge in einen Topf geworfen, beim Berichten.

Apropo, wenn sie wollen das ihre Wanderwege nur von Fußgängern benutzt werden, dann fordere ich schon ein wenig mehr initiative von dem Verein...also sich mal, zum Beispiel, mit Ketten am Wandeweg festmachen, wenn der Harvester wieder mal derlängst alles niedermatscht  😀 
Aber sind halt doch aweng luschen mit Schrebergärtenmentalität 

G.


----------



## Smithie (26. August 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> mit Ketten am Wandeweg festmachen, wenn der Harvester wieder mal derlängst alles niedermatscht


Ich frage mich immer, wenn ich wieder auf einen Harvestermassaker stosse, wo vor einem Jahr noch ein schöner Wanderweg verlief, wieso laufen die Vereine (FGV, FSV, FAV) nicht mehr Sturm, wenn "ihre", sprich von den Vereinen jahrzehntelang gepflegte Wanderwege, plattgemacht werden?

Oder warum da von den Vereinen nicht mehr Druck auf die Behörden gemacht wird, damit dort, wo nach den Forstarbeiten zwar die Wanderwege noch vorhanden sind, aber unter einer unbegehbaren Schicht von gröberem Geäst begraben, der ursprüngliche Zustand wiederhergestellt wird (dazu ist der Waldbesitzer nämlich verpflichtet!)?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer, wenn ich wieder auf einen Harvestermassaker stosse, wo vor einem Jahr noch ein schöner Wanderweg verlief, wieso laufen die Vereine (FGV, FSV, FAV) nicht mehr Sturm, wenn "ihre", sprich von den Vereinen jahrzehntelang gepflegte Wanderwege plattgemacht werden?
> 
> Oder warum da von den Vereinen nicht mehr Druck auf die Behörden gemacht wird, damit dort, wo nach den Forstarbeiten zwar die Wanderwege noch vorhanden sind, aber unter einer unbegehbaren Schicht von gröberem Geäst begragen, der ursprüngliche Zustand wiederhergestellt wird (dazu ist der Waldbesitzer nämlich verpflichtet!)?



Zu inniges Verhältnis, zu großer Gegner und man pinkelt nicht auf die Hand von der man abhängig ist und bei der man sich schönschaut. So könnte es man ungefähr ausdrücken im FG 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (26. August 2021)

Vielleicht könnte @scratch_a dazu was sagen (zwar nicht bezogen auf Fichtelgebirge, aber auch nicht so weit weg), ich hatte den Eindruck, er engagiert sich als Wegewart beim Fränkischen Albverein (FAV)?

Ich dachte, die Vereine wie FSV, FGV oder FAV sind eigentlich aus den Verschönerungsvereinen hervorgegangen und die Motivation, dort einzutreten, mit der Heimatliebe zu tun hat und deshalb den Herrschaften genauso wie mir das Herz bluten müsste, wenn sie die Harvestermassaker sehen ...


----------



## scratch_a (27. August 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte @scratch_a dazu was sagen (zwar nicht bezogen auf Fichtelgebirge, aber auch nicht so weit weg), ich hatte den Eindruck, er engagiert sich als Wegewart beim Fränkischen Albverein (FAV)?
> 
> Ich dachte, die Vereine wie FSV, FGV oder FAV sind eigentlich aus den Verschönerungsvereinen hervorgegangen und die Motivation, dort einzutreten, mit der Heimatliebe zu tun hat und deshalb den Herrschaften genauso wie mir das Herz bluten müsste, wenn sie die Harvestermassaker sehen ...



Ja, das ist richtig.
Allerdings kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, weil ich dazu bisher nichts derartiges bei uns mitbekommen habe. Klar werden hier und da die Wege durch Harvester oder anderweitige Baumfällungen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, aber an die, die ich mich auf die Schnelle so erinnern kann, wurden die Wege wieder einigermaßen hergerichtet und "verwachsen" wieder ziemlich schnell, so dass die Wege nicht dauerhaft kaputt sind.
Was ich jedoch sicher weiß ist, dass der FAV sehr wohl weiß, dass die naturnahen Wege die attraktivsten sind und schon versucht wird, diese auch zu erhalten. Die Kontakte zu den entsprechenden Ämtern/Personen ist hier meines Wissens da, aber ob der FAV auf die Waldbauern/Staatsforsten großartig einwirken kann bzw. wie das Verhältnis zueinander ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Die letzten zwei Jahre gab es wegen Corona keine Wegemeistertagungen, so dass die Informationen und Austausch auch auf der Strecke blieben. Da könnte man auch konkrete Fälle ansprechen.
Mein Wunsch wäre ja, dass sämtliche markierten Wanderwege auf naturnahen Wegen verlaufen und kaum noch welche auf den langweiligen Forstautobahnen. Jedoch muss die Landschaft dies auch hergeben und ich weiß selber noch nicht, wie die ganzen Prozesse sind, um Wege zu verlegen bzw. entsprechend neu anzulegen.


----------



## Keepiru (3. September 2021)

Nach Center Parcs die Trails im Visier
					

TREUCHTLINGEN - Wer künftig in Altmühlfranken Projekte stemmen will, hinter denen aus naturschutz- und klimafachlicher Sicht große Fragezeichen aufleuchten, wird sich warm anziehen müssen. Dafür will die Bürgerinitiative (BI) "Klimaschutz im Landkreis Weißenburg-Gunzenhausen" sorgen.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Es wir immer irrer. Jeden Tag.

Auf dem Photo sieht man übrigens genau die Art von Leuten die jene 1-2% ausmachen mit denen es die Probleme gibt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. September 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei dem Vereins-Programm werden viele noch froh sein, würde es nur gegen ein paar Wege für Mountainbiker gehen.
> 
> Vermutlich wird man aber ein altes Sprichwort bemühen, das hier gleich zweifach Gültigkeit besitzt:
> "Was stört es die deutsche Eiche wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr reibt."​


----------



## Keepiru (3. September 2021)

Nur so als Anmerkung: Ich weiss selber beim besten Willen nicht was das mit dem Lift eigentlich soll. Den braucht dort wirklich kein Mensch. 
Und nein.... Meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Schneise. Der soll entlang der Skipiste laufen.... Bzw in erster Linie auf der Trasse des alten, existierenden Lifts.......


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. September 2021)

Aus meiner Sicht stützt der Lift das Betreibermodell, da durch die Nutzung des Lifts Einnahmen generiert werden können, während für die Nutzung der Trails keine "Gebühren" erhoben werden dürfen - wie beim Pisten-Skifahren auch.
(Gilt eigentlich in Deutschland für alle Modelle - auch wenn es z. T. anders gehandhabt wird.)
Schön, dass man in Treuchtlingen diesen Grundsatz beachtet.


----------



## scratch_a (3. September 2021)

> Er steuerte auch eine Idee in Sachen Trails bei: Zumindest was das Downhill-Fahren anbelangt, würden sich doch beispielsweise aufgelassene Steinbrüche als Alternative anbieten.



Recht viel Ahnung von Naturschutz scheinen manche von denen nicht zu haben. Von MTB brauchen wir gar nicht reden.
Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Rentner aus Langeweile ein neues Hobby "wie ärgere ich andere" gefunden haben. Haben wir gestern auch bei uns wieder erleben dürfen...aber hat jetzt nichts mit Fichtelgebirge zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (3. September 2021)

Hat jetzt zwar nichts mit MTB zutun aber das Beispiel zeigt das  Naturschützer durchwegs einen gewissen Knall haben.




__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					www.google.com
				




Die haben generell an allen die nicht ihrer Ansicht sind etwas auszusetzen und wenns erstmal nichts gibt wird so lange gesucht bis man irgend nen Pfurz findet.

Und der Verein der sich bei Treuchtlingen bilden will, das sind genau solche Leute die ihr Leben lang nix zu melden hatten. Die sehen jetzt darin die Chance andere massregeln zu können.

Was ich nicht mache, brauchst Du auch nicht Mentalität.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Recht viel Ahnung von Naturschutz scheinen manche von denen nicht zu haben. Von MTB brauchen wir gar nicht reden.
> Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Rentner aus Langeweile ein neues Hobby "wie ärgere ich andere" gefunden haben. Haben wir gestern auch bei uns wieder erleben dürfen...aber hat jetzt nichts mit Fichtelgebirge zu tun.


----------



## franzam (8. September 2021)

Noch eine Aussage zum Kornberg in  der Frankenpost. Meinung zur Nachhaltigkeit des Tourismus von Ralf Reusch (Hof), Bundestagskandidat der Grünen:
_Diese Nachhaltigkeit sieht Reusch bei dem geplanten Bikepark am Kornberg im Fichtelgebirge nicht. 70 Trails sollten da ,,reingefräst“ werden. Die würden sich bei Starkregen in reißende Flüsse verwandeln.

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (8. September 2021)

Ist das das Ergebnis der Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung?
... oder einfach nur eine Form von keine Ahnung.


----------



## franzam (8. September 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ist das das Ergebnis der Umweltverträglichkeitsprüfung?
> ... oder einfach nur eine Form von keine Ahnung.


stammt daraus:








						Expertenrunde: Neue Wege im Tourismus gesucht - Frankenpost
					

2019 war das beste Jahr in der Geschichte des Tourismus in der Region – dann kam Corona und mit ihm Einbrüche bei den Übernachtungszahlen. Wie es nun wieder aufwärts gehen kann – darüber haben Experten unterschiedliche Ideen.




					www.frankenpost.de
				




vor allem mit 70 neuen Trails würde man ja schon fast Portes de Soleil Konkurrenz machen 
​


----------



## LB Jörg (8. September 2021)

Cool, 70 neue Trails 😁

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (9. September 2021)

Wahrscheinlich 7, bestimmt ein Tippfehler...

Ansonsten 








						Kreisgruppe sucht Ausgleich: Bund Naturschutz toleriert Bikepark am Kornberg - Frankenpost
					

Die Kreisgruppe kritisiert Unzulänglichkeiten bei der Aufstellung des Schutzkonzeptes. Dennoch stellt sie sich nicht grundsätzlich gegen das Projekt.




					www.frankenpost.de


----------



## franzam (9. September 2021)

Ja, wahrscheinlich ein Tippfehler. Aber die reißenden Flüsse sind nur reißerische Propaganda


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2021)

Naja, man könnte dann ja Canyoning oder sowas im Fichtelgebirge anbieten  🤔

Aber hat des net eh schoh mal dieses Outdoor Expiridinges angeboten 

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. September 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber die reißenden Flüsse sind nur reißerische Propaganda


Alles Ansichtssache...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (10. September 2021)

__





						Baugenehmigungsverfahren zur Errichtung eines interaktiven Mountainbike-Parks mit Lernparcours am Großen Kornberg - UVP
					

Die Trefferliste enthält alle Ergebnisse, die mit Ihrer Suchanfrage übereinstimmen. Dazu zählen Verweise auf Webseiten, Messdaten, Karten oder Metadaten.




					www.uvp-verbund.de


----------



## franzam (10. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was willst Du uns damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Alles Ansichtssache...


Wenn die 7 ha umgestaltetes Gebiet geteert wäre, hätte man bei einem Starkregenereignis mit 100mm/h Niederschlag gerade mal 7000m³ Hochwasserspende in einer Stunde. Ist in dem Fall nicht die Welt. Zudem wird sicher nicht alles versiegelt. Nur so als Vergleich: der höchste Abfluss der Wondreb bei Waldsassen war 50m³ / sec


----------



## Deleted 589869 (11. September 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen?





franzam schrieb:


> Zudem wird sicher nicht alles versiegelt.


Anhand der im Link gemachten Angaben kannst Du Dir ausrechnen wieviele qm ca. versiegelt werden. 😊

Es gibt immer Pro und Kontraseiten bei einem Projekt.
Die Kontras schreiben spektakuläre Texte die dagegen Sprechen und die Pros springen drauf an und wollen sie richtig stellen.

Mir persönlich ist das völlig egal, ob da ein Bikepark entstehen darf oder nicht.

Wichtig ist nur eins.
Und zwar wenn da so ein Ding hingezimmert wird dann nur wenn die Wege drumherum auch befahrbar bleiben.

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust wegen einer Herdenansammlung Testerongesteuerter erst 4 Semester "welchen Weg darf ich drum herum noch befahren" studieren wenn ich ein oder 2 mal im Jahr dort vorbei komme.


----------



## franzam (11. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das völlig egal, ob da ein Bikepark entstehen darf oder nicht.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur eins.
> Und zwar wenn da so ein Ding hingezimmert wird dann nur wenn die Wege drumherum auch befahrbar bleiben.
> ...


 Diese Einstellung  werden die meisten hier haben


----------



## Deleted 589869 (11. September 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung  werden die meisten hier haben


Und weil die meisten hier diese Einstellung haben werden ist es doch viel wichtiger Energie dafür aufzubringen das die Wege drum herum erhalten bleiben als sie für die zentrale Lokation ansich zu verschwenden.

Da spielen einem doch die Teils übertriebenen Ansichten einiger Kontras mehr Karten zu als die der Pros. (keine versiegelten Böden, keine reißerischen Bäche = weniger Lines = Ausgleichsflächen werden unnötig....

Klar, z. B. die DIMB steht da auf Messers Schneide. Schliesslich vertritt sie alle MTBler. Somit wäre es dumm gegen das Projekt zu sein.
Im Zweifelsfall gibts dann wohl eher einem Kompromiss statt einen Kontex. Park ja, Wege drum herum als Ausgleichsfläche für Radfahrer gesperrt.

Ist am Oko ja auch so.

Der / den Gemeinde(n) sind die Radfahrer ansich genau genommenen völlig egal. Die wollen mit so einem Projekt den Sommer-Tourismus in ihrer Region ankurbeln.


----------



## scratch_a (11. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Klar, z. B. die DIMB steht da auf Messers Schneide. Schliesslich vertritt sie alle MTBler. Somit wäre es dumm gegen das Projekt zu sein.
> Im Zweifelsfall gibts dann wohl eher einem Kompromiss statt einen Kontex. Park ja, *Wege* drum herum als Ausgleichsfläche *für Radfahrer gesperrt*.



Du verwechselst DIMB mit DAV 
Ein Park sollte immer nur als zusätzliches Angebot zu verstehen sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. September 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Klar, z. B. die DIMB steht da auf Messers Schneide. Schliesslich vertritt sie alle MTBler. Somit wäre es dumm gegen das Projekt zu sein.
> Im Zweifelsfall gibts dann wohl eher einem Kompromiss statt einen Kontex. Park ja, Wege drum herum als Ausgleichsfläche für Radfahrer gesperrt.


Gerade weil die DIMB die Interessen aller Mountainbiker im Blick hat, hat sie ein Augenmerk darauf, dass sich die verschiedenen Mountainbiker nicht untereinander ausspielen lassen. Aus erster Hand kann ich versichern, dass das auch am Kornberg der Fall ist.

P.S.: Die DIMB hat auch alle anderen berechtigten Interessen im Blick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (12. September 2021)

Vergesst das alles hier.

Wir biken in Czerna Woda, Trutnov, jelenia Gora, Nove Mesto.
(Grade heimgekommen).

Gute Nacht, Deutschland.


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Vergesst das alles hier.
> 
> Wir biken in Czerna Woda, Trutnov, jelenia Gora, Nove Mesto.
> (Grade heimgekommen).
> ...



Is ja quasi gleich ums Eck. 
Da ist es in die Schweiz kürzer und da gibt es das Paradies wortwörtlich


----------



## Deleted 589869 (14. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Is ja quasi gleich ums Eck.
> Da ist es in die Schweiz kürzer und da gibt es das Paradies wortwörtlich


Wer will schon bis in die Schweiz um ins Paradies zu kommen wenns in der Nähe eine Hölle gibt 🤣


----------



## Deleted 589869 (8. November 2021)

Für was der Hügel alles taugt 😜









						Ja-Wort über den Wolken: Heiraten auf dem Kornberg wird möglich
					

Auf dem Großen Kornberg bei Schwarzenbach an der Saale können sich Brautpaare bald trauen lassen. Der 827 Meter hohe Kornberg wird zum einzigen Hochzeits-Gipfel im Fichtelgebirge. Doch die Paare müssen sich warm anziehen.




					www.br.de
				




Und drunter gleich der Artikel 





Mit zeitlich abgelaufener Verlinkung (Fehler 404)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2021)

> bis zu drei Samstagen in den Monaten Mai, Juni und Juli.





> Pro Hochzeitsgesellschaft wird es maximal drei Ausnahme-Genehmigungen für die Anfahrt auf den Kornberg-Gipfel vom Schwarzenbacher Ortsteil Martinlamitz aus über die sogenannte Allee geben.



wenn das so durchgezogen ist das wohl wirklich eher irrelevant in Punkto Naturschutz...


----------



## Deleted 589869 (7. Februar 2022)

Bei Planung diesjähriger Mehrtagestour bin ich darauf gestoßen. 

Was hat es damit aufsich...  Ist das gültig oder ist das deren Wunschdenken? 









						Sperrung des Waldhistorischen Lehrpfades für Mountainbiker
					

In den vergangenen Monaten lockte der Steinwald mit seinen Attraktionen besonders viele aktive Waldbesucher an. Eine beliebte Strecke im südlichen Steinwald ist dabei der Waldhistorische Lehrpfad mit dem Waldhaus und dem angegliederten Rotwildgehege sowie Kinderspielplatz als Ziel. Jedoch haben...




					naturpark-steinwald.de


----------



## Voltage_FR (7. Februar 2022)

Ist, soweit ich weiß, Tatsache, aber es wird eine Alternative für MTB-ler geschaffen.


----------



## littledevil (7. Februar 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Bei Planung diesjähriger Mehrtagestour bin ich darauf gestoßen.
> 
> Was hat es damit aufsich...  Ist das gültig oder ist das deren Wunschdenken?
> 
> ...


Ich denk die Schilder mit Sperrung sind wieder weg, dafür gibt es jetzt einen Weg für Fussgänger und Wanderer ausgeschildert, man darf aber mW auf beiden fahren.

In dem Zuge ist am Saubad ein ganz schöner technischer Trail entstanden.


----------



## littledevil (7. Februar 2022)

Am Wochenende lass ich Lehrpfad bei halbwegs gutem Wetter aber schon länger aus, unter der Woche trifft man aber eh kaum jemanden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. Februar 2022)

Rechtslage in Bayern - Diskussionsthread
					

Nein, nicht einmal dort.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



An der Alternativbeschilderung tüftelt die DIMB IG Stoapfalz noch gemeinsam mit dem Forst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SSchreiter (7. Februar 2022)

Dank dem Einsatz der DIMB IG Stoapfalz, ist ein alternativer und m.E. wesentlich attraktiverer Weg speziell für MTB entstanden. Der Trail dient der positiven Lenkung. Das Sperrschild am Wanderweg sollte weg sein und wird durch ein Hinweisschild für MTB ersetzt. 
Mehr Infos hier https://www.steinwald-urlaub.de/stoapfalz-saubad-trail und hier https://www.facebook.com/dimbigstoapfalz .


----------



## KUBIKUS (16. Februar 2022)

Es gibt ein Update:









						Kornberg: Vorläufiger Stopp für Mountainbike-Park
					

Herber Rückschlag für die Pläne rund um den Kornberg: Das Verwaltungsgericht Bayreuth hat dem Eilantrag des Landesbunds für Vogelschutz stattgegeben. Das  …




					www.euroherz.de


----------



## littledevil (16. Februar 2022)

KUBIKUS schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ein Betriebskonzept sollte doch kein Hexenwerk sein?


----------



## KUBIKUS (16. Februar 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> So ein Betriebskonzept sollte doch kein Hexenwerk sein?


Fragst Du mich? Ich weiß es nicht. 
War die letzten zwei WE vor Ort, weil ich dort mit Ski ⛷ unterwegs war und kann nur sagen, dass der Ort und das Kornberghaus gut besucht waren.
Unverständlich, warum nun so ein Unterschied gemacht wird, also grünes Licht für Wintersport und Wanderer aber ein Stop für MTBer.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Februar 2022)

Für mich liest es sich so, als hätte man einen einfachen Grund gesucht und gefunden. Dann wird das was verlangt wird nachgereicht und man muss sich dann etwas mehr Mühe machen, um den nächsten Ablehnungsgrund zu finden in der Hoffnung, dass den Betreibern vorher die Lust vergeht.


----------



## littledevil (16. Februar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Für mich liest es sich so, als hätte man einen einfachen Grund gesucht und gefunden. Dann wird das was verlangt wird nachgereicht und man muss sich dann etwas mehr Mühe machen, um den nächsten Ablehnungsgrund zu finden in der Hoffnung, dass den Betreibern vorher die Lust vergeht.


Ja, hört sich so an, aber ich denke da ist schon zu viel investiert um einfach aufzuhören.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (17. Februar 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Bikepark kommt. Die Frage ist nur wann. Das Ziel des LBV ist einfach das Ganze so lange wie möglich zu verzögern... 

Hier noch ein Artikel dazu:
https://www.infranken.de/lk/hof/hof...warum-er-wohl-dennoch-gebaut-wird-art-5389589


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Februar 2022)

Ist doch das maximal beste Urteil das gefällt werden konnte....für die Befürworter des Projekts  
Alle Naturschutzfragen sind jetzt geklärt, also die die den Bau wirklich hätten stoppen können und der Rest kann „nachgeholt“ werden. Dann gehts weiter mit dem Bau.

G.


----------



## franzam (12. April 2022)

Übrigens gibt es jetzt ganz offiziell Trails um Waldsassen:






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				









						MTB-Trails in Waldsassen
					

Trails in Waldsassen für Mountain-Biker.



					www.tourismus.waldsassen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es jetzt ganz offiziell Trails um Waldsassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weißt du zufällig ob die sich seit letztem Jahr verändert haben?

G.


----------



## scratch_a (12. April 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es jetzt ganz offiziell Trails um Waldsassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die GPX-Datei von der "kompletten Runde" schaut allerdings etwas "wild" aus 




Müsste man evtl. selber nochmal durchklicken, um eine saubere Tour zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2022)

Das Beste finde ich, ist das man oft nur 1-5m bergauf fahren muß, dann immer eine ganze Abfahrt hat 

Die S3 Trails sind scheinbar S3, weil in jedem ein zich Meter hohe Drop drinnen ist 🤔

G.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (13. April 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die GPX-Datei von der "kompletten Runde" schaut allerdings etwas "wild" aus
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1456904
> 
> Müsste man evtl. selber nochmal durchklicken, um eine saubere Tour zu haben.


Egal wie das aussieht, wenn man wieder dort ankommt wo man gestartet ist, ist es eine Rundtour


----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das Beste finde ich, ist das man oft nur 1-5m bergauf fahren muß, dann immer eine ganze Abfahrt hat
> 
> Die S3 Trails dind scheinbar S3, weil in jedem ein zich Meter hohe Drop drinnen ist 🤔
> 
> G.


Kann man die nicht umfahren? Darf nicht mehr Springen/dropen 😢


----------



## littledevil (13. April 2022)

ghostriderin12 schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht umfahren? Darf nicht mehr Springen/dropen 😢


Denke das war bezogen auf die GPS Höhen-Fehler in den Tracks auf der Homepage, 20m Drops erwarte ich da eher weniger 
Sollte also zumeist (um)fahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (13. April 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Denke das war bezogen auf die GPS Höhen-Fehler in den Tracks auf der Homepage, 20m Drops erwarte ich da eher weniger
> Sollte also zumeist (um)fahrbar sein.
> Anhang anzeigen 1457567


ok, hab mir das Höhenprofil nicht angesehen. Danke


----------



## franzam (17. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob die sich seit letztem Jahr verändert haben?
> 
> G.


Leider nicht. Wir sind sie nicht abgefahren. Hab z.Z. wieder Schulter und der Kollege hat grad Covid gehabt.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. April 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Wir sind sie nicht abgefahren. Hab z.Z. wieder Schulter und der Kollege hat grad Covid gehabt.



Oh man, dann gute Besserung, wenn ich Schulter höre krieg ich immer selber dir Krise.

Waren gestern mal da unterwegs, aber da wir knappe 15km An- und Rückfahrt von Arschberg aus hatten, haben wir nur 3 Trails gefahren. Der Frühjahrsfertigkeitseffekt hatte voll zugeschlagen 


Weiß irgendwer, was das markierte mit dem roten Pfeil sein soll???






G.


----------



## franzam (22. April 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh man, dann gute Besserung, wenn ich Schulter höre krieg ich immer selber dir Krise.
> 
> Waren gestern mal da unterwegs, aber da wir knappe 15km An- und Rückfahrt von Arschberg aus hatten, haben wir nur 3 Trails gefahren. Der Frühjahrsfertigkeitseffekt hatte voll zugeschlagen
> 
> ...


K.A.. Guckst Du Komoot:








						WASA Trails | E-Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Tino hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 19,1 km | Dauer: 01:26 Std




					www.komoot.de


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> K.A.. Guckst Du Komoot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte man eher net verwenden, also wenn man die neuen Trails fahren will, weil dann fährt man immer dran vorbei 
Besonders am Skilift, weil da am Start ja die Schilder entfernt und eins sogar wieder falsch angebracht wurden. Das Komootdingens geht da ja am Wanderweg runter.

Das finden ansich ist ja null Problemo, solange am Einstieg das richtige Schild steht. Wollte nur wissen ob das zwei kleine Geheimtrails sind, oder ob der Fahrer da nur mal in den Wald geguckt hat 

G.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Mai 2022)

Der Alternativtrail im Steinwald war noch recht frisch am WE, aber des kann schon was werden, bergauf ist noch recht viel und zäh, aber mei. 
Das letzte Stück haben wir leider teilweise verpasst, erst nach dem Schotterweg, wo es so schön steil weitergeht sind wir wieder draufgekommen.


K*trö* war derweil alle 5m mit Stämmen versperrt, das sah recht nach Absicht aus?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Der Alternativtrail im Steinwald war noch recht frisch am WE, aber des kann schon was werden, bergauf ist noch recht viel und zäh, aber mei.
> Das letzte Stück haben wir leider teilweise verpasst, erst nach dem Schotterweg, wo es so schön steil weitergeht sind wir wieder draufgekommen.
> 
> 
> K*trö* war derweil alle 5m mit Stämmen versperrt, das sah recht nach Absicht aus?




Ja im Katrö liegt einiges querr, aber hate den Eindruck das das alles natürlich umgefallen ist...es seidenn es ist mittlerweile mehr.

Das vom Turm weg muß halt jetzt schön platt gefahren werden, dann könnte es schon schön durchgehen. Hoffe man läßt die beiden Schlüsselstellen als Schlüsselstellen. Die Seinfelder haben wir extra möglichst gerade gelassen, weil da hat man gerade schon gut zu gucken beim Fahren 

Kann mal ein Video hochladen...


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Der Alternativtrail im Steinwald war noch recht frisch am WE, aber des kann schon was werden, bergauf ist noch recht viel und zäh, aber mei.
> Das letzte Stück haben wir leider teilweise verpasst, erst nach dem Schotterweg, wo es so schön steil weitergeht sind wir wieder draufgekommen.
> 
> 
> K*trö* war derweil alle 5m mit Stämmen versperrt, das sah recht nach Absicht aus?






Mist, merke gerade das ich das Kompletthelmvideo von FB garnet runterladen kann...oder ich bin zu blöd 

Einen kurzen Abschnitt der zweiten Schlüsselstelle hätte ich, mit Steinüberfahrt unsehbar ganz am Schluß  ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es bei eurer Fahrt noch so unbehandelt ausgesehen hat  Das ist der Abschnitt, was wohl die zweite Schlüsselstelle mit den groberen größeren Steinen werden würde.





G.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Mai 2022)

Vor den Steinen hat uns ein Ebiker gewarnt, da säße man mit dem Motor auf, das könne wohl keine Absicht sein !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Vor den Steinen hat uns ein Ebiker gewarnt, da säße man mit dem Motor auf, das könne wohl keine Absicht sein !!!



Da is ja netmal mein Geometron aufgesessen  Ein weiterer Grund nichts zu verändern, es rollert ohne treten durch und blockt Hängebäuche die nicht an ein MB gehören 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2022)

Morgen kann ich mal den kompletten Blindflug hier reinstellen 
Oder bei FB auf DIMB IG Stoapfalz schauen

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Vor den Steinen hat uns ein Ebiker gewarnt, da säße man mit dem Motor auf, das könne wohl keine Absicht sein !!!



Hier mal der gesamte Blindflug, bei der allerertsen Befahrung vom Freigesägtem. In der Hoffnung an keinem unsehbaren Felsen oder Baumstamm hängenzubleiben 
Die beiden technischen Schwerstellen hab ich natürlich schon vorher getestet 

Apropo, da du ja erst am WoEnd gefahren bist. Wieviel des Trails war denn schon bearbeitet, also feigeschabt 


G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hier mal der gesamte Blindflug, bei der allerertsen Befahrung vom Freigesägtem. In der Hoffnung an keinem unsehbaren Felsen oder Baumstamm hängenzubleiben
> Die beiden technischen Schwerstellen hab ich natürlich schon vorher getestet
> 
> Apropo, da du ja erst am WoEnd gefahren bist. Wieviel des Trails war denn schon bearbeitet, also feigeschabt
> ...


Samstag haben wir vom Pilz aus hochwärts geschabt, waren aber nur paar hundert Meter, da gibts schon noch Arbeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Samstag haben wir vom Pilz aus hochwärts geschabt, waren aber nur paar hundert Meter, da gibts schon noch Arbeit.



Hab dich garnet erkannt auf dem Schaberfoto das ich bekommen hab 
Soviel Arbeit sehe ich garnet, am meisten noch beim Hochgefährlichkeitsäste entfernen.
Drück allen Schabern ein Ebike in die Hand um die beste Linie auszufahren und dann noch ein paar Löcher an den beiden Schlüsselstellen leicht stopfen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

Und die Anfahrt zum Drop ist noch aweng komplex 
Müßter mal alles ausprobieren, dann fällt glaub ich viel arbeit weg, die man umsonst macht.

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und die Anfahrt zum Drop ist noch aweng komplex
> Müßter mal alles ausprobieren, dann fällt glaub ich viel arbeit weg, die man umsonst macht.
> 
> G.


Ja, das stimmt, aber 100% richtig wird man das eh nicht einschätzen, grad wenn das dann eingefahren ist ändern sich die Linien meist noch.

Mach ma unten ein Uphill-Flow Schild hin, dann wird das schon eingefahren  

Oder 2 mal mit dem Crosser hochfahren.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, aber 100% richtig wird man das eh nicht einschätzen, grad wenn das dann eingefahren ist ändern sich die Linien meist noch.
> 
> Mach ma unten ein Uphill-Flow Schild hin, dann wird das schon eingefahren
> 
> Oder 2 mal mit dem Crosser hochfahren.



Ja, ich hab dem Ray schoh geschrieben er soll doch mal mit seiner EMöhre kommen und da hochfahren 
Haben in den langen Steinfelder extra keine Kurven eingeplant, weil da reichts schoh das es geraden sind 
 wart ihr dann schon oben in den....Körperbewegungsabschnitten? Superflowig wenn man etwas pumpen kann 
Die Einfahrt muß man halt wirklich plattfahren mit dem Material das der Boden hat, dann sollten auch die ersten Meter ohne treten gehen.

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab dem Ray schoh geschrieben er soll doch mal mit seiner EMöhre kommen und da hochfahren
> Haben in den langen Steinfelder extra keine Kurven eingeplant, weil da reichts schoh das es geraden sind
> wart ihr dann schon oben in den....Körperbewegungsabschnitten? Superflowig wenn man etwas pumpen kann
> Die Einfahrt muß man halt wirklich plattfahren mit dem Material das der Boden hat, dann sollten auch die ersten Meter ohne treten gehen.
> ...


Ne, so weit oben waren wir noch nicht, denk mal die Woche geht's weiter, dann können wir zwei Trupps machen, einen von oben und einen von unten.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ne, so weit oben waren wir noch nicht, denk mal die Woche geht's weiter, dann können wir zwei Trupps machen, einen von oben und einen von unten.



Auf den ersten 50m sollte man wohl das schaben vermeiden  Ach dann wart ihr nur in den Dh-Blockfeld Zonen 
An den Wandereglowtrail und Bewegungsflowsteinzonen seid ihr garnet gewesen. Da gibts zum größten teil keinen Bodenbewuchs und sehr viel arbeitsfreie Meter. Des sachlimmste ist dann ja schon entblaubeert 

Was fährst denn du zur Zeit für ein Rad?


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Auf den ersten 50m sollte man wohl das schaben vermeiden  Ach dann wart ihr nur in den Dh-Blockfeld Zonen
> An den Wandereglowtrail und Bewegungsflowsteinzonen seid ihr garnet gewesen. Da gibts zum größten teil keinen Bodenbewuchs und sehr viel arbeitsfreie Meter. Des sachlimmste ist dann ja schon entblaubeert
> 
> Was fährst denn du zur Zeit für ein Rad?
> ...




Ich muss das die Tage mal ganz anschauen.

War jetzt 6 Monate nur am Hardtail fahren, ansonsten das Stereo 120 und ein Swoop 170 von 2015 noch


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ich muss das die Tage mal ganz anschauen.
> 
> War jetzt 6 Monate nur am Hardtail fahren, ansonsten das Stereo 120 und ein Swoop 170 von 2015 noch



Dann hast ja noch 1 richtiges Fahrrad 

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann hast ja noch 1 richtiges Fahrrad
> 
> G.


Ich hab nur richtige Fahrräder, der größte Akku ist im Händy   😜


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Ich hab nur richtige Fahrräder, der größte Akku ist im Händy   😜



Motorräder hab ich mal ganz außer acht gelassen. Stadträder sind natürlich auch richtige Räder 

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Motorräder hab ich mal ganz außer acht gelassen. Stadträder sind natürlich auch richtige Räder
> 
> G.


Na, zumindest kleine Hinterräder hab ich meistens noch


----------



## franzam (10. Mai 2022)

littledevil schrieb:


> Samstag haben wir vom Pilz aus hochwärts geschabt, waren aber nur paar hundert Meter, da gibts schon noch Arbeit.


Nicht alles freischaben. Das find ich zum k...en. Den Fahrstiel dem Trail anpassen - nicht umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (10. Mai 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Nicht alles freischaben. Das find ich zum k...en. Den Fahrstiel dem Trail anpassen - nicht umgekehrt


Ne, bisher ging es eher um den Käptn Blaubeer und seine Str(o)äu(l)che  😜
Das per Hand zu ebnen wäre wohl nen Lebensaufgabe..


----------



## scratch_a (26. Mai 2022)

Die Wildkamera an diesem Ort ist aber auch nicht rechtens, oder? 
Die filmt meines Erachtens direkt auf den Schotterweg an die Stelle, wo der R-Weg reingeht bzw. weitergeht.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (27. Mai 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Wildkamera an diesem Ort ist aber auch nicht rechtens, oder?
> Die filmt meines Erachtens direkt auf den Schotterweg an die Stelle, wo der R-Weg reingeht bzw. weitergeht.


Gibts öfters. 
Da wird bestimmt geschaut wie frequentiert ein Weg ist zu welchen Zeiten.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Mai 2022)

Das macht es aber doch nicht legal.
Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, würde ich zumindest ein entsprechendes Hinweisschild erwarten.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (31. Mai 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das macht es aber doch nicht legal.
> Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, würde ich zumindest ein entsprechendes Hinweisschild erwarten.


Schild muss da in der Regel nicht hin. Reicht wenn es bei der Gemeinde etc. gemeldet und genehmigt ist.

Wenns ein Jäger ist, die dürfen plazieren wo sie wollen in ihrem Revier wenn es Privatgrund ist, auch auf nem Duchgangsweg...

Ansonsten 








						Die Datenschutzkonforme Wildkamera - deutscher-jagdblog.de
					

Nicht erst seit der 2018 in Kraft getretenen Datenschutzgrundverordnung gibt es beim Thema Wildkameras immer wieder Konfliktpotential. Vor 2018 wurde insbesondere die Meldepflicht heiß diskutiert. Heute bewegt sich jeder Jäger bereits mit dem Anbringen von Wildkameras am Rande der Illegalität...




					deutscher-jagdblog.de


----------



## scratch_a (31. Mai 2022)

Du liest anscheinend deine eigens geposteten Quellen nicht.

Da ich mich erst vor kurzem etwas intensiver mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass deine Aussagen komplett falsch sind. 
Selbst wenn ein Wald in Privatbesitz ist, so ist dies ein öffentlicher Raum mit all seinen Konsequenzen.


----------



## franzam (12. November 2022)

Im Steinwald:








						Mountainbiker aufgepasst: Neue Trailkonzepte im Steinwald im Fichtelgebirge | BR.de
					

Die Frage, wer zuerst da war – Wanderer oder Mountainbiker – hilft nicht weiter, wenn es zu Konflikten auf schmalen Wegen kommt. Was man aber für ein Miteinander tun kann, zeigt ein Beispiel aus der nördlichen Oberpfalz.




					www.br.de


----------



## N4rcotic (12. November 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Im Steinwald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man merkt sofort wo der Steinwald beginnt und wo das Fichtelgebirge anfängt. 

Im Steinwald passiert wirklich viel was Beschilderungen, Trails etc angeht. Im Fichtelgebirge passiert irgendwie nix. Wollte man nicht was gemeinsam machen Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald? Oder hat man im Fichtelgebirge wieder keinen Bock und oder sitzt wieder mal eine falsche Person die mit so einer Aufgabe nix anfangen kann?


----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2022)

Liest sich recht gut. 👍

Nur das Verbotsschild auf Bild 5 von 9 hinterlässt einen etwas faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Liest sich recht gut. 👍
> 
> Nur das Verbotsschild auf Bild 5 von 9 hinterlässt einen etwas faden Beigeschmack.



Naja, eigentlich liest es sich teilweise eher blöde. Aber die Realität ist dann dank Franzam und allen Beteiligten besser als es sich liest 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich liest es sich teilweise eher blöde. Aber die Realität ist dann dank Franzam und allen Beteiligten besser als es sich liest
> 
> G.



Mhh...was genau stört dich da am Text? Meines Erachtens ist dieser recht neutral und für uns sogar eher positiv gehalten...da gab es die letzten Jahre ganz andere Artikel.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...was genau stört dich da am Text? Meines Erachtens ist dieser recht neutral und für uns sogar eher positiv gehalten...da gab es die letzten Jahre ganz andere Artikel.



So Sätze wie „… viele Hinweise auf zusammenstöße mit Wanderern..“. Grad wenn man schoh alles so gut, unbürokratisch und problemlos über die Bühne bringt, bevor es dazu kommt, braucht man ja net noch extra so pressegewollte Sätze mit reinschreiben.

G.


----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So Sätze wie „… viele Hinweise auf zusammenstöße mit Wanderern..“. Grad wenn man schoh alles so gut, unbürokratisch und problemlos über die Bühne bringt, bevor es dazu kommt, braucht man ja net noch extra so pressegewollte Sätze mit reinschreiben.
> 
> G.



Ja, ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber das ist ja eine Aussage vom Revierleiter Klöble, oder? Man könnte da scho vermuten, dass er den Radlern gegenüber nicht ganz so positiv eingestellt ist...oder aber es haben sich wirklich sehr viele Wanderer bei ihm beschwert (ich kenne weder die Umstände noch die Wege dort)?
Von dem her finde ich es schon gut, was aus der Situation gemacht wurde bzw. wie es vom Bericht her rüber kommt. 
Auch wenn noch paar Verbesserungen möglich wären, ist es doch um einiges besser, was wir so in den letzten Jahren lesen mussten


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, ich verstehe was du meinst. Aber das ist ja eine Aussage vom Revierleiter Klöble, oder? Man könnte da scho vermuten, dass er den Radlern gegenüber nicht ganz so positiv eingestellt ist...



Nein, im Gegenteil, er ist Mountainbikern sehr positiv eingestellt. Und ist ein Grund warum alles so gut geloffen ist.

G.


----------



## franzam (15. November 2022)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Man merkt sofort wo der Steinwald beginnt und wo das Fichtelgebirge anfängt.
> 
> Im Steinwald passiert wirklich viel was Beschilderungen, Trails etc angeht. Im Fichtelgebirge passiert irgendwie nix. Wollte man nicht was gemeinsam machen Fichtelgebirge und Steinwald? Oder hat man im Fichtelgebirge wieder keinen Bock und oder sitzt wieder mal eine falsche Person die mit so einer Aufgabe nix anfangen kann?


die Oberpfälzer sind halt mehr auf Zack...

Im Steinwald waren wir uns von Anfang an alle einig, dass wir möglichst schnell was auf die Beine stellen. Da haben der Forst, die Kommunen ( Erbendorf, Steinwald-Allianz), und natürlich wir Biker aufs Tempo gedrückt. Das hier ist es ein Musterbeispiel, wie es laufen könnte


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> die Oberpfälzer sind halt mehr auf Zack...
> 
> Im Steinwald waren wir uns von Anfang an alle einig, dass wir möglichst schnell was auf die Beine stellen. Da haben der Forst, die Kommunen ( Erbendorf, Steinwald-Allianz), und natürlich wir Biker aufs Tempo gedrückt. Das hier ist es ein Musterbeispiel, wie es laufen könnte




Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken, weil besser kanns eigentlich nicht laufen.

Dazu ist das was gemacht wurde von Mountainbiker für Mountainbiker...sprich man muß sich den Flow selber erarbeiten 

G.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2022)

GELÖSCHT.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2022)

GELÖSCHT.


----------



## franzam (15. November 2022)

Falscher Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Doch, es kann durchaus besser laufen.
> Schilder, die wir Mountainbiker unterschreiben, sollten nicht unsere gesetzlich garantierten Betretungsrechte unterminieren.




Da hast du sicherlich ohne zu überlegen recht. 
Aber zu guter letzt war es am Wochenende ansich nicht mehr möglich im Steinwald die besagten Trails zu fahren. Hab selber den Steinwald komplett deswegen gemieden. Jetzt kann man endlich wieder absolut steßfrei zu jeder Zeit seine Runden drehen. Ich würde nicht mehr zurücktauschen wollen.
Und dann gibts ja noch andere Zeiten wo man niemanden begegnet....ums mal mit den Möglichkeiten als Local auszudrücken.

G.


----------



## franzam (15. November 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Doch, es kann durchaus besser laufen.
> Schilder, die wir Mountainbiker unterschreiben, sollten nicht unsere gesetzlich garantierten Betretungsrechte unterminieren.


tja, wenn irgendein Verband ein vernünftiges Konzept hätte, hätte man das ja übernehmen können.  Wie schon mal gesagt - es kann gerne wer von der Zentrale oder die Vorstandschaft die Sachen in die Hand nehmen. Wir vor Ort arbeiteten mit den lokalen Behörden und Vertretern mMn sehr gut zusammen. Zudem haben wir gar nichts unterschrieben was irgendwelche Rechte unterminiert. Da sehen die meisten es so wie es Jörg geschrieben hat.
_Und dann gibts ja noch andere Zeiten wo man niemanden begegnet....ums mal mit den Möglichkeiten als Local auszudrücken._

Ein korinthenkackerisches bürokratisches Hick-Hack um irgendwelche juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten bringt vor Ort, außer verhärteten Fronten, übrigens so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## franzam (15. November 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Naja, Franz.
> 
> Als "Musterbeispiel" sehen wir, die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V. das nicht so recht.
> 
> ...


Und noch was möchte ich dazu sagen: Für die Arbeit vor Ort brauchen wir keinen Verband. Das haben wir auch ohne hinbekommen!


----------



## Smithie (15. November 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und dann gibts ja noch andere Zeiten wo man niemanden begegnet....ums mal mit den Möglichkeiten als Local auszudrücken.


Wollte grad fragen, ob das wirklich so kritisch war/ist: ich bin den Trail immer unter der Woche gefahren und zwischen dem Oberpfälzer Turm und Pfaben hab' ich höchstens ein Paar (=2) Wanderer getroffen, öfters auch gar keinen.

Die meisten tummelten sich -- wenn überhaupt -- zwischen dem Parkplatz und der Burgruine, zum Aussichtsturm kam schon kaum noch jemand.

Kein Vergleich zum Fichtel, wo auch unter der Woche immer was los ist ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. November 2022)

Als verantwortlicher Vorstand kann ich sagen, dass hier in diesem Thread - trotz der "Einzelvertretungsberechtigung" in der Sache nicht jeder tatsächlich für die DIMB und deren Vorstand spricht.

Tatsächlich sind wir außerordentlich stolz darauf wie die DIMB IG Stoapfalz auf die gegebene Situation mit ungünstiger Ausgangslage reagiert hatte und wie sie in der Folge in zahlreichen Gesprächen kompetent und lösungsorientiert zu einem guten Miteinander beigetragen und einen Mehrwert für die gesamte Region geschaffen hat.

Aus meiner Sicht ein Musterbeispiel für die Umsetzung der Philosophie, die die DIMB in Bayern verfolgt. Das war aber nicht den Umständen geschuldet, sondern vor allen Dingen den Personen, die sich mit ihrem persönlichem Engagement vor Ort und etwas Unterstützung für die Belange der Mountainbiker eingesetzt haben.






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com
				









						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## LeFritzz (16. November 2022)

GELÖSCHT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

